# La Figaro 339



## cal8949

_[Mod Edit: Thread name corrected as this isn't an amp from Dark Voice.]_
  
 i don't know if this is old news but it looks like Dark voice is getting ready to ship a new amp 
  
 source and more pictures at: http://www.diybuy.net/viewthread.php?tid=323715&extra=page%3D1%26amp;filter%3Dtype%26amp;typeid%3D2


----------



## Skylab

Fascinating.  Looks like an update of the 337 design, but if I read it right, using a chinese 6J4P input tube, which is equivalent to the 6AU6 (the pics make this a little hard to determine, though).  Definitely still the 6AS7 power tubes. Also, there is a third transformer - so is this one transformer-coupled, now, and not OTL?
   
  I wonder when it will be available...


----------



## Uncle Erik

The third transformer might be a choke. That'll improve the power supply, but it'll still be OTL.


----------



## Skylab

Ahhhh.  Indeed it might.  Good call.
   
  Do you have the same take I do on the input tubes?


----------



## moodyrn

I wish it was TC, or I would be all over this.


----------



## jpstereo

Drool!


----------



## lyramax

Why does this amp have two separate plugs and switches?


----------



## Henerenry

its a dual mono design.


----------



## bastogne

http://www.boyier.com/goods.php?id=28
   
  correct me if i'm wrong but this has been available for purchase for quite a while?


----------



## Ypoknons

About two months if the website's right, yea. Most of the retailers in Hong Kong just getting them now, so I guess distribution is taking its time... Darkvoice amps look nice but I'm not really in the market for OTL tube dual VC so...


----------



## TheAudioDude

My god that is so clean on the inside.  It looks like it was assembled by a very precise robot with OCD and too much time on its hands.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote: 





theaudiodude said:


> My god that is so clean on the inside.  It looks like it was assembled by a very precise robot with OCD and too much time on its hands.


 


 You owe me a keyboard.


----------



## Seamaster

So, is it a balanced design? I went to Chinese "ebay". The price was $500 USD without shipping


----------



## Ypoknons

No, it's dual mono, not balanced.


----------



## Seamaster

Thanks


----------



## reiserFS

This is some amazing point to point soldering there, tempting...


----------



## yuking09

It's single ended triode
 not push/pull, it's single ended cathode output
 no output transformer


----------



## yuking09

339 is lafigaro,337is darkvoice
  darkvoice's Product is 336se 3322 337 337se
  lafigaro's Product is 336C 332C 332S 339


----------



## Seamaster

Quote: 





yuking09 said:


> 339 is lafigaro,337is darkvoice
> darkvoice's Product is 336se 3322 337 337se
> lafigaro's Product is 336C 332C 332S 339


 

 Diffrent company? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Nice "339" cutout on the top plate.
   
  Do they have 110V/220V switch in the back, or is set at factory?


----------



## Skylab

What is the difference between Darkvoice and LaFigaro, though?  Isn't it the same company?


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





seamaster said:


> Diffrent company?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 yes , It's Diffrent company.the Voltage is set in the laboratory.


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





skylab said:


> What is the difference between Darkvoice and LaFigaro, though?  Isn't it the same company?


 


  
  Darkvoice and Lafigaro used to be[size=large] [/size]Colleague.


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





skylab said:


> What is the difference between Darkvoice and LaFigaro, though?  Isn't it the same company?


 


 Darkvoice and Lafigaro used to be Colleague .


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





seamaster said:


> Diffrent company?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Yes,DV and LA is diffrent company.Voltage is set in the lab.


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





skylab said:


> What is the difference between Darkvoice and LaFigaro, though?  Isn't it the same company?


 


 Darkvoice an lafigaro used to be Colleague.


----------



## Seamaster

Hum......thanks. Darkvoice sound cooler as brand name


----------



## bastogne

I always thought 'La Figaro' was the classier name.


----------



## cravenz

I vote darkvoice as well. And yeah. The person who started up La Figaro used to work with Darkvoice but has now decided to work on his own.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


theaudiodude said:


> My god that is so clean on the inside.  It looks like it was assembled by a very precise robot with OCD and too much time on its hands.


 
  That sums it up very well.  Remembering the p"rebuilding the Singlepower" thread and the 339 internals is the polar opposite of that tangled web. /_shudder_
   
  Love the "339" logo on the top plate, very classy.


----------



## David.M

very professional job. Looks awesome !!


----------



## miloxo

Im thinking of getting the 339 in the next few months together with HD650s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Are the internals a bit like the 332/337? or is it a totally different beast? The 332/337 and HD6x0 are a good pair ive read..


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Is there going to be a 339SE version in the future ?
   
  Peete.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





miloxo said:


> Im thinking of getting the 339 in the next few months together with HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 From what i understand the 339 is aimed at lower impedance phones.


----------



## RedBull

Interestingly the signature on LaFigaro = signature that printed on DarkVoice 337, how can 2 different company use the same signature???  hmmm, no patent?  this is funny right?


----------



## bastogne

They are related if you didn't know.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





lyramax said:


> Why does this amp have two separate plugs and switches?


 
  To be the wet dream of high end power cable manufacturers. Imagine this amp with *two* Virtual Dynamics Judge cables!


----------



## bastogne

Are there no other 339 owners here that I can gush over this amplifier with?
  I like mine better than my Woo Audio 6 and Decware CSP2 that I used to own.


----------



## Skylab

Cool!  I didn't know there were ANY 339 owners yet.  Can you clarify what the input/driver tubes are?


----------



## ztsen

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Cool!  I didn't know there were ANY 339 owners yet.  Can you clarify what the input/driver tubes are?


 


 Is this picture helps?


----------



## Skylab

Only sort of.  The 6J4P pictured there seems to be some Chinese octal-base tube that has the same basic properties as the 6AU6/EF94.   The Russian 6J4P is actually a direct equivalent to the 6AU6.  If I have it right, one would need an adapter to use US NOS 6AU6's or European NOS EF94's with the 339, due to the octal base used in it, although this is not conclusive to me from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Oskari

The Russian equivalent is given as 6Ж4С, not as 6Ж4П. Like the last letter (П) suggests, the 6Ж4П is a miniature tube. In fact, I think that even 6Ж4С is a mistake because that would be a glass tube (С). The Russian tube seems to be a metal tube known simply as 6Ж4.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





bastogne said:


> Are there no other 339 owners here that I can gush over this amplifier with?
> I like mine better than my Woo Audio 6 and Decware CSP2 that I used to own.


 


 Why do you need there to be other owners for you to tell us how the 339 sounds?


----------



## Oskari

And if it wasn't clear, CV849 = 6AJ7 and 1852 = 6AC7.


----------



## Seamaster

1852 = 6AC7 = VT112 = ++


----------



## Seamaster

1852 = 6AC7 = VT112


----------



## Seamaster

Double post,. sorry


----------



## alvin sawdust

Has any one else treated themselves to this baby?
   
  Would love to hear some impressions.


----------



## npdang

Not sure if you've seen this... http://www.headphonista.com/woo-audio-wa2/  but it does give some very favorable comparisons of the 339 to some other highly regarded amps.
   
  My 339 should be arriving next week at which time I can compare to my old DV337.


----------



## RedBull

^ Eagerly waiting for your impression.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


bastogne said:


> Are there no other 339 owners here that I can gush over this amplifier with?
> I like mine better than my Woo Audio 6 and Decware CSP2 that I used to own.


 

 I'd interested to know this myself can explain which area it performs better than those 2?


----------



## David.M

cool... so they've begun the shipping process?
   
  let the party begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looking forward to npdang's impressions as well.


----------



## bassvirtuoso

Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## npdang

Sorry, it still hasn't come and it's been almost 2 weeks to the USA.  I didn't get a tracking number but was told that it would ship as soon as possible?
   
  I ordered from Boyier and they only charged me $20 shipping initially, but then after a few days I got another email saying I had to pay an additional $120 (which I did).  Just in case anyone thought the 339 was only $540 shipped from Boyier plan on a little surprise 
   
  I never upgraded the stock tubes from my 337 so I'm curious to see how the two compare in stock form.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Sorry, it still hasn't come and it's been almost 2 weeks to the USA.  I didn't get a tracking number but was told that it would ship as soon as possible?
> 
> I ordered from Boyier and they only charged me $20 shipping initially, but then after a few days I got another email saying I had to pay an additional $120 (which I did).  Just in case anyone thought the 339 was only $540 shipped from Boyier plan on a little surprise
> 
> I never upgraded the stock tubes from my 337 so I'm curious to see how the two compare in stock form.


 

 Thanks npdang, I can wait ...


----------



## npdang

I emailed Boyer the other day requesting a tracking number and today I received a Paypal refund without any explanation.  I guess I'll just have to wait until a more reputable dealer has the 339 in stock.  Until then I'll just enjoy my 337 :0


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





npdang said:


> I emailed Boyer the other day requesting a tracking number and today I received a Paypal refund without any explanation.  I guess I'll just have to wait until a more reputable dealer has the 339 in stock.  Until then I'll just enjoy my 337 :0


 

 Have you asked Yuking09 if you can buy direct from him?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





npdang said:


> I emailed Boyer the other day requesting a tracking number and today I received a Paypal refund without any explanation.  I guess I'll just have to wait until a more reputable dealer has the 339 in stock.  Until then I'll just enjoy my 337 :0


 
  That's odd, considering that they're showing 9 of them in stock.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





npdang said:


> I emailed Boyer the other day requesting a tracking number and today I received a Paypal refund without any explanation.  I guess I'll just have to wait until a more reputable dealer has the 339 in stock.  Until then I'll just enjoy my 337 :0


 

 OOOooooooh ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm listening to my 337 at this moment while typing


----------



## npdang

Yuking has it for $620.  Placed my order :0


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Yuking has it for $620.  Placed my order :0


 
  Overpriced much? One can "almost" get a balanced LD MK VI+ for that.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Weird business with Boyer npdang...here's to the second try (at ordering) one of these amps having a successful and satisfying outcome for you. I'm definitely looking forward to hearing about this amp.
   
  Peete.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Yep,Boyier aren't the best in the world to deal with.I can vouch for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Hope your transaction with Liuyi (Yuking09) goes well.He seems a genuine guy and has been helpful in giving me advice in getting my 337se fixed.
   
  Looking forward to your listening experiences with the 339


----------



## alvin sawdust

No word on this amp yet?


----------



## npdang

I actually ordered it from Audiophile China and was just told today that it would ship in 2-3 days (after over a one week wait) so I'm crossing my fingers.  I regret not ordering from Yuking directly but he took a day longer to reply and I had already placed my order at that point.


----------



## wwmhf

Maybe I could say some things about this amp because I had pleasure to visit the workshop that makes this amp in early August. Since the visit was made about one month ago, my memory may have faded quite bit. Please forgive me if there are any errors or inaccurate descriptions. Just in case, I would also like to make it clear that I definitely and absolutely have NO relationships/interests/benefits in this company AT ALL. All the statements here are my personal impressions about the workshop and the amp. They are put here just for sharing the information about this amp.  
   
  As we know the factory/workshop/lab is in Chengdu, China. When I was there, I used the phone number I found on the internet to call the workshop. Mr. Deng, who is one of the owner and the manager, picked up the phone. Over the phone, I told him that I was interested in their 339 amp and would like to visit their workshop. Mr. Deng was a very nice person and said I was welcomed to visit them. During the phone conversation, he even offered to pick me up by his own car. I could not take his offer because of other commitments around that time. I went to the workshop the second day with a friend of mine. 
   
  During the visit, I mainly did three things: (1) Discussed 399 amps with Mr Deng; (2) Visited their storage rooms for their products and parts; (3) Listened to the 339 amp. 
   
  1.      I was impressed by the skills of the two technicians working there to assemble 339 amps. The amp was assembled completely by hand. The wires used was rather think, and the technicians soldering work was great. The parts and wires were arranged beautifully. It looked to me that the technicians were making some kind of crafts instead of amps. The following are some points impressed during the visit:
   
  a.      The parts used in the 339 amps were of good quality. I had no complains about the resistors, capacitors, and wires used in the amp. I was particularly impressed by the tube sockets in this amp, they seemed to be of high quality.  
  b.      From the 1st picture post by cal8949 above, we can see that there are 3 black boxes behind the tubes. The two on both sides are power supply transformers for each channel, and this amp does have two independent power supplies.The 339 amp also has two independent volume controls. 
  c.      The black box in between the power supply transformers contains the output capacitors. This 399 amp does not have any output transformer. The output capacitors are some kind of film capacitors made in Japan (I forget the brand even though Mr. Deng told me) by-passed with polypropylene capacitors (seemed to be made by Wima). These capacitors are assembled on small printed boards and can be easily swapped out if one wants used his/her own capacitors. 
  d.      The chase of 399 is beautiful. It is made of steal with three aluminum decorating boards. The boards beneath the tubes and in the front are quite thick. Most of the marks on them are machined instead of paint.  
  e.      Mr. Deng was knowledgeable about tube amps and how to make tube amps. He shared several stories about the fates of tube factories in China and the places where they could get their supplies of tubes and other parts. He told me how they revised the design of 339 amp. The 339 amp looks rather similar to the 337 amp, but with a few critical differences: (a). They moved the tubes from in between the power transformers to the front and this reduced the hum quite bit. (b). They opened a window on the top surface to dissipate heat more efficiently. (c). The 399 amp can use more tubes. Mr. Deng even showed a well made tube adapter for tubes with different structures.  
   
  (To be continued)


----------



## alvin sawdust




----------



## wwmhf

2. In the storage rooms, I saw piles of packed amps waiting for delivery. Mr. Deng opened two different packages to show me how their amps were packed, one of them were the 339 amp, the other one I could not remember any more. The packing materials used seemed to be sufficient to me. The box for the 339 amp seemed to be big compared with the other one. I also looked their parts stored on shelves. Mr. Deng said that they were rather picky about parts used in their amps. He said that most of their parts were from Korea and Japan. Some of their tubes were from Russia. He showed me a box of volume controls which they ordered from Taiwan but decided not to use them because of the quality concern.
   
  (to be continued)


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *wwmhf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The 339 amp also has tow independent volume control.


 

 Strange. Why did they have to use 2 independent volume pots for a SE amp?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





lil' knight said:


> Strange. Why did they have to use 2 independent volume pots for a SE amp?


 
  Dual Mono?


----------



## wwmhf

Quote: 





lil' knight said:


> Strange. Why did they have to use 2 independent volume pots for a SE amp?


 
   
  I think the 399 amp is dual mono. However, dual mono does not necessarily have to have two volume controls. 
   
  Also, according to Mr. Deng, using two volume controls makes it easier to match/control the output levels of both channels. In general, there is always a difference between the two channels due to the parts (especially the power tubes) in each channel. In other words, we can think that 339 amp comes with a balance control.


----------



## yuking09

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Dual Mono?


 
   
      The purpose of separately adjustment is that making a fuzzy model adapt to the ears, or recording the imbalance of level. To adjust, parted, is never put on both sides of the potentiometer exactly the same scale adjustment, but the balance sense of ears.


----------



## npdang

Another refund today


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Another refund today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry to hear it, perhaps Yuking09 can step in here.


----------



## npdang

Third time's the charm.  Went with Yuking directly so hopefully things work out.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Good stuff,hopefully a happy ending then.
   
  Can't wait to hear impressions,long time coming!


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Another refund today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oooohhh ..........


----------



## wwmhf

3.      This is the last part of my collection of impressions about the 339 amp.
   
  How does it sound? First, I would like to let you all know that I did not spend enough time on listening to the 339 amp in this visit. I did not bring my own music there so that a critical performance test was not possible. Among all the music disks available there, only one was familiar to me. However, I can definitely say I liked the sound of 339 immediately. The setup in their shop was not ideal. The play back system simply consisted of a very old but high level Panasonic DVD player, a 339 amp, and 4-5 pairs of headphones. I only used the better phones in my listening: a pair of Sennheiser HD 600 and a pair of Audio Technica W1000. The 339 amp performed beautifully with both headphones. One thing I would like to emphasize is that the sound of 399 was very well balanced. Mr. Deng also told me the 339 amp had no difficulties to drive both the low Z and high Z headphones and I thought he was right. We spent more time listening through the Audio Technica W1000 than the Sennheisers.
   
  Since I was busy looking around in the workshop, my friend listened to the amp all most all the time during our visit. My friend had no high-fi experience at all and was amazed that a headphone sound system could produce music so beautifully. My friend even asked me to postpone the leaving of the workshop so that she could finish a song she was listening to. She was also amazed when I told her how much this simple system might cost, especially the headphones.
   
         
  I did not buy the 339 amp in the visit and now I am regretting a lot! Before the visit, I did prepare to buy one. In fact, Mr. Deng offered me an attractive price I should have jumped to. The decisive factors for me not to buy it were the size of the box and my trip. I had to visit several other cities after Chengdu, and the huge package containing the 339 was not easy for carrying on and I did not want to ship it. I should have been a little more brave, and should have just got it shipped along with my trip. Well, looking forward to my next trip to Chegdu ….


----------



## alvin sawdust

Sounds like the 339 could be a good all rounder,certainly looks the part.


----------



## npdang

Received a tracking#.  Hopefully will be able to post a review within 2 weeks.


----------



## wwmhf

This looks good and please share with us your opinion about his amp.
  
  Quote: 





npdang said:


> Received a tracking#.  Hopefully will be able to post a review within 2 weeks.


----------



## ztsen

It sounds good but how far different from DV 337?


----------



## wwmhf

I never listened to 337 before. However, I was told that the 339 is based on a circuit similar to 337 with a few improvements. More importantly, I think that 339 has a better implementation such as better location of tubes for reducing the hum and it uses better parts such as the output capacitors.
   
  I am usually rather picky about sound systems that is why I have modded almost every single equipment of mine including the 4 headphone amps. However, I feel that I cannot offer any concrete complains about the performance of the 339 amp after I listened to it in my visit to the workshop. Maybe that was because I did not have my own test music and headphones with me to perform a real test. Even though I spent 2-3 hours there, I did not listen to the amp much. I should have spent more time on it. Hope people have this map can offer more solid opinions.
   
  I was told that the original Dark Voice Company split into two. The company making 339 cannot produce 337 any more due to legal constraints even though this company knows how to make it. This Company hence decided to produce an amp better than 337. This company’s decision deserves my praise. First, a better amp is good for all of us. Second, obeying the law makes it standing out from those ignoring laws. It is not a secret how some companies are operating there (no flame about this, please).      

  
  Quote: 





ztsen said:


> It sounds good but how far different from DV 337?


----------



## RedBull

Thanks for the 'field report' wwmhf at least some comments about 339.


----------



## npdang

Interesting... from a look at the internals and past comments made by Yuking (single ended cathode follower vs. push pull) it would appear that the 339 is an entirely different amp than the 337?


----------



## npdang

I received the 339 today from Yuking.  WOW that was fast... less than one week to the CONUS.  Incidentally, he also had the best price as well.  Everything was extremely well packed and the amp came with a nice looking converter plug to enable a wider use of tubes (ef80).  I would highly recommend that anyone purchasing this unit do so from Yuking direct, as both Boyier and Audiophile China were unable to obtain the amp and I ended up losing over a month of time combined waiting to hear from them.
   
  A quick initial listen with the stock tubes and hd600's confirmed that it sounds very similar to the 337 with stock tubes.  Powerful, neutral, and very smooth.  Best of all, absolutely dead silent with no hiss or hum at even the highest output.  I hope to do a more detailed listening and review after some break-in.
   
  Quick photo for now:


----------



## alvin sawdust

Great news npdang,keep the impressions coming and more pics please


----------



## wwmhf

Great news! I knew I missed a good opportunity to have this beautifully looking amp during the summer. Another stupid thing was that I did not take a camera with me during me summer trip to the workshop.
   
  Congratulations, and please share more details with us.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *npdang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A quick initial listen with the stock tubes and hd600's confirmed that it sounds very similar to the 337 with stock tubes.  Powerful, neutral, and very smooth.  Best of all, absolutely dead silent with no hiss or hum at even the highest output.  I hope to do a more detailed listening and review after some break-in.
> 
> Quick photo for now:


 

 Pretty ...
  You have 337?  sorry, you don't put in your Profile so I can't see.
  
  Quote: 





npdang said:


> Interesting... from a look at the internals and past comments made by Yuking (single ended cathode follower vs. push pull) it would appear that the 339 is an entirely different amp than the 337?


 

 So this one is Push-Pull?


----------



## dw1narso

I don't think it is push-pull.... I try to route the tube wiring from some pictures on the net... more like the two triodes on 6AS7 are just paralled, with cathode follower output  (OTL) to the headphones via some capacitors...
   
  what I'm not sure is whether the tube driver connected to the 6AS7 as an anode follower or as SRPP...


----------



## RedBull

Ah, you're right, silly me, at least need to have 2 tubes per channel to make a push-pull amp.


----------



## dw1narso

Actually, 6AS7 have two triodes inside. Since DV339 have 2 x 6AS7 tubes then the amp could be created as push-pull... IF they want... (size permit, plenty of space...)...
   
  But, Lafigaro (or Darkvoice) decide to use the two triodes in parallel in SE configuration. An amp topology is designer prerogative, right?


----------



## RedBull

Ah, I see, just that I never see this implementation on any amp before, there must be a reason for it, not enough current maybe?


----------



## dw1narso

current boosting could be one of the reason... I saw some amp (like Woo) use only 1 x 6AS7 for both L & R channels..
   
  the other possible reasons are to lower output impedance and to lower operating (voltage)


----------



## dw1narso

Redbull, I saw that you have Leben 3000 and DV337 THA in your headamp inventory... Leben use EL84 as power tube and 337 use 6AS7 as power tube... what is your opinion no both?


----------



## Airwin

Mmmh ... can anybody help me?
   
  I'm not sure if i should choose the 339 over the Ld MK VI.
   
  What differ in sound can I expect? (HD650 / Beyer 880)
   
  Greets
   
  Airwin


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





dw1narso said:


> Redbull, I saw that you have Leben 3000 and DV337 THA in your headamp inventory... Leben use EL84 as power tube and 337 use 6AS7 as power tube... what is your opinion no both?


 

 Leben uses 2x EL84 for each channel, push-pull, with feedback and output transformer.
  THA337 using single 6AS7 dual triode on each channel, I guess no feedback (never read info on this), and OTL.
   
  Sound impression on Leben in comparison to DV337,
  - Leben is more 'clean' sounding, instrument separation is better, maybe due to its feedback system? 337 is more 'round', lush and 'romantic' in comparison, breath can be heard more on Leben.
   
  - Leben FAST! and very dynamic, bass quantity is slightly less, but very impactful, hard hitting and very detailed, maybe due to its push-pull system and a lot of POWER? DV bass sound a little 'loose' in comparison, not that DV bass is bad, it is actually a LOT better than GS Solo SRG I used to have.
   
  - Leben treble is very very clean and extended, maybe due to the nature of Pentode's vs Triode, makes DV sound a little less refined on top and a little roll off, but still VERY good.
   
  - Leben timbre is very good, realistic and 3 dimensional, I don't know what causes this, maybe due to its design itself and PLENTY of power (2 power Pentode for 1 channel?), superior control to the headphone driver.  It's much easier to identify what is the material making that sound, is it wood, metal, woodwind, string, without having to think hard, it's so obvious.
   
  - Leben soundstage is slightly narrower than DV.
   
  Despite my comment above, I LOVE both, yes they sounded different, but there's something in DV that I can't miss.
   
  My friend is in the process of building Crack, it will be interesting to compare the sound to DV, considering Crack is using one dual triode for 2 channel and use triode as the driver tube, DV is using Pentode as driver tube.
   
  That's all I can capture the differences of both.


----------



## yuking09

I redesigned the new machine 339 in order to further improve 337.
 The output capacitance of 337 series machines is only 50μF but 339 is 130μF, so 339 have more strength in the bass, the structure of 339 is more reasonable,the pipe is on the front,far from the the transformer  avoiding the interference, especially in low impedance,the headphones can be very clear, 337 has mild hum when it running low impedance headphones.
 339 has great improve in using device, tube. RCA socket.and Headphone socket by cmc both make reliability more better.


----------



## RedBull

Hmm, it happen that I don't hear hum with my Grado SR-60 with DV337, maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## miloxo

How is the 339 compared to the 332s? esp. for driving HD650(300 ohm) and k701(62 ohm), wich im planning to buy next year.


----------



## Skylab

RedBull, very well said!


----------



## Audiogalore

Quote: 





airwin said:


> Mmmh ... can anybody help me?
> 
> I'm not sure if i should choose the 339 over the Ld MK VI.
> 
> ...


 
  Airwin is your source and headphone balanced?


----------



## robeeert1

Write more about  the comparison of DV337 and Lafigaro, please. I want to purchase one of them.


----------



## robeeert1

lafigaro 339 of course, thanks


----------



## wwmhf

I feel that, if the price is close, I will buy a 399, not a 337 because 339 is a product to which the designer made sincere efforts to improve.  
  
  Quote: 





robeeert1 said:


> lafigaro 339 of course, thanks


----------



## Airwin

Quote: 





audiogalore said:


> Airwin is your source and headphone balanced?


 


  I have balanced preamps, yes.


----------



## yuking09

332S is a group of power provide  2 channels ，339 has 2 groups of power provide each channels,they are completely independent,the separating degree,the detail and the strength of LRC are all better than 332S.


----------



## Audiogalore

Quote: 





airwin said:


> I have balanced preamps, yes.


 

 Airwin:
   
  I mean is your digital or analog source.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Any impressions on this amp yet?


----------



## robeeert1

and how does it compare with 337?


----------



## npdang

I'm not getting any hum or hiss with my LF339.  That's the most noticeable difference as compared to the DV337.  Sonically, on my HD600's I noticed the LF339 is a bit more lush and tends to bring more details to the foreground.  The DV337 was a more neutral, slightly softer presentation.  It's not a huge difference though.  Bass and dynamics on both amps are excellent and far exceed any other amp I've used.  Compared to the Audio-GD C2, there is no contest.  Both tube amps completely outclass it in terms of resolution, dynamics, and tonality.  The C2 just sounded thinner, less natural and sort of clock radio-ish (in comparison), and far less dynamics especially in the lower bass region.


----------



## RedBull

Thanks npdang, roughly I can imagine how it sound already, based on 337 as reference point.


----------



## robeeert1

thanks  npdang,
  Is someone using the DV337 or LF339 with hd800? I'd like to hear some impressions. thanks.


----------



## npdang

I was able to compare the hd800 to the hd600 on the lf339 before returning the hd800 back to Amazon.  I just felt the hd600's were far easier (and much more forgiving of mediocre/poor recordings) to listen to on this amp, which is extremely dynamic and tends to bring out a lot of background details to the forefront.  Listening to say Jacintha or one of those audiophile cd's... the sound was fine just leaner and a bit more open than the hd600.  But if you try say Dusty Springfield or Alison Krauss, the hd600's just sounded much more natural and full bodied than the hd800 which leaned toward a harsher, more artificial sound.  I focus alot on vocals, especially female vocals so for me the lf339+hd600 was the perfect combo.


----------



## miloxo

What are the dimensions of the 339? Its quite big.. : )


----------



## alvin sawdust

Thanks for your thoughts on the 339 npdang. Interestingly, I remember skylab saying in his review of the headphone, that the high frequencies weren't to his liking when pairing the hd800 with the 337. 
   
  Have you tried the amp with any lower imp phones?


----------



## robeeert1

So hd800 and DV337 are not the matched pair, I see. Thanks  for your opinion. Will be searching for another amp. for my sen.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





robeeert1 said:


> So hd800 and DV337 are not the matched pair, I see. Thanks  for your opinion. Will be searching for another amp. for my sen.


 


  I had a brief listen to the hd800 on my 337se at the Manchester meet last year and i thought they sounded really good, although they didn't make me want to sell my hd650. Maybe extended listening would have me change that view, but i didn't have any complaints about the high frequencies.
   
  Don't dismiss the amp out of hand over just a couple of peoples views,do your research like any good headfier


----------



## npdang

I agree.  You should definitely try to do your own research.  The way any amp/headphone combo sounds is highly music/source dependent.  For a long time I couldn't understand some reviewer's comments about equipment I owned because I never listened to it with the music they did, and hence never had any of the same issues.
   
  @alvin - Sorry, I don't own any low impedance cans.  Yuking has mentioned that the lf339 is more friendly toward low impedance cans than the dv337, fwiw.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Interestingly, I remember skylab saying in his review of the headphone, that the high frequencies weren't to his liking when pairing the hd800 with the 337.


 


  This had nothing to do with the 337.  I didn;t really care for the HD800's treble in general.  The 337 is a terrific sounding amp, IMO, as long as it is not used with low impedance (dynamic) headphones.


----------



## alvin sawdust

npdang, do you intend to do any tube rolling?


----------



## robeeert1

alvin,
   
  You're right I'll do my research and purchase dv337 next week. I found in my tube collection a pair of bendix 6080, will be able to do a tube rolling.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





robeeert1 said:


> alvin,
> 
> You're right I'll do my research and purchase dv337 next week. I found in my tube collection a pair of bendix 6080, will be able to do a tube rolling.


 


  The 337 is fantastic value for the money and i'm sure you will be very pleased. Shame there isn't more peoples impressions on the 339, it might make you grin wider, who knows.
   
  Like i said, do your research, don't rush, thats half the fun.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


redbull said:


> Interestingly the signature on LaFigaro = signature that printed on DarkVoice 337, how can 2 different company use the same signature???  hmmm, no patent?  this is funny right?


 

 I have to give you an explanation, the initial products of  Dark Voice and now the Figaro products are all designed by a same designer ,see the signature.
 Because of  the separating of the fore company, we have to chang the trademark to Figaro,we redesign the ３３６ＣＬＡＳＳＩＣ、３３２ＣＬＡＳＳＩＣ、３３２Ｓ,but we don’t change their signature, our designers do their best in new product design,in appearance、performance、materials and manufacturing process all have greatly improvement. We continue to improve our products, providing better products and services for our old and new friends.


----------



## RedBull

Thanks Yuking, now I understand.
   
  I love DV337, more impression on LF339 will be very useful.


----------



## RickEC

another DV337 user here. My first and last amp so far for several years. I've been to meets, hearing systems at thousands of dollars. no urge to upgrade still, not only because I am poor. Having satisfied, I've moved on to other hobbies like electric guitar and soon speaker system. DV339 is absolutely interesting though.


----------



## RickEC

Quote: 





yuking09 said:


> I redesigned the new machine 339 in order to further improve 337.
> The output capacitance of 337 series machines is only 50μF but 339 is 130μF, so 339 have more strength in the bass, the structure of 339 is more reasonable,the pipe is on the front,far from the the transformer  avoiding the interference, especially in low impedance,the headphones can be very clear, 337 has mild hum when it running low impedance headphones.
> 339 has great improve in using device, tube. RCA socket.and Headphone socket by cmc both make reliability more better.


 


 In my case, the humming of 337 is pre-amp tube dependant. I have zero hum with most of my tubes, even with grado rs1. having said that, I dumped a few tubes due to the humming issue.


----------



## vrln

Yuking09: any chance you guys will make a balanced headphone amplifier at some point? I´d say there´s a market for it


----------



## npdang

Just curious but how would I go about finding what tubes are compatible for tube rolling?  I've been using stock tubes with both the dv337 and lf339.


----------



## lyramax

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Just curious but how would I go about finding what tubes are compatible for tube rolling?  I've been using stock tubes with both the dv337 and lf339.


 

 I asked a similar question here (no answer as yet): http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/463488/the-darkvoice-la-figaro-332c-and-332s-impressions-discussion-thread/375#post_7005770


----------



## RedBull

See here for a start
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/336151/proposed-darkvoice-337-dedicated-tube-rolling-thread
   
  Maybe useful for LF339 as well cos both are using the same power tubes.


----------



## Ridy1

I finally choose LV339, after reading lots of reviews(WA6,WA2,DV337,LV339)
 I hv paid last week via TT directly to Yuking 09, now i can't wait to see my LV339. I hope it will arrive soon.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Good for you Ridy1, please let us know what you think after it arrives.


----------



## RedBull

And photos too


----------



## michaelcoota

Hi everyone,
  This is my first post as a new member, I have a good history of car audio but am quite new to serious headphone audio, with 2 young kids it is sometimes the only way to get some music time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just had to post my initital opinion of the 339, of which I must say I am very impressed. Compared to the other headphone outputs available- M audio Firewire 410, the sound of the Darkvoice is just so much more involving, clear and vibrant. It definately draws you in from a quick listen to being there for at least half an hour. I have not had a great deal of gear to compare it with, but with the setup I have- HD650 headphones, Music streamer 2+ and Foobar 2000, I am mighty impressed. Volume hardly ever gets over 3 so there is masses of power and clarity. I am still in the initial 50 hours, and have ordered some  5998, 6080 and EF80 tubes so look foward to hearing things once I get these in.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Welcome to the madness Michaelcoota.
   
  Great to hear you are enjoying your new purchase, a few pics of your beautiful amp will go down well with your new friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I myself have the 337se and i recently swapped my amperex bugleboy EF80s for Telefunken EF800s.Maybe not as punchy as the amperex but more midrange goodness and a sweet top end.
   
  Have fun tube rolling


----------



## Ridy1

For sure i will add photo after my lafigaro arrive.


----------



## Ridy1

Hi Red Bull your opinion btw leben and darkvoice very usefull to me, can you give your opinion again btw beyerdynamic dt 880 600 ohm and beyerdynamic T1?


----------



## npdang

Thanks for the link.  I've gone ahead and ordered some new tubes so we'll see how that turns out!


----------



## Ridy1

Yesterday my lafigaro 339 arrive in good condition, sorry can't put picture my camera broken.
 Sound natural, smooth, wide, and fast and dead silent, but after i try to change with ef80 i can hear very terrible noise. When I close the left vol and open the right vol i can hear lite sound+ noise from left side and when i open the left vol and close the right vol i can hear lite sound+ noise from the right, and when i open vol on both side both can hear very terrible noise. Need help and advise is that's mean the ef80 not compatible with lafigaro 339 or my converter broken, or my ef80 broken?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





ridy1 said:


> Yesterday my lafigaro 339 arrive in good condition, sorry can't put picture my camera broken.
> Sound natural, smooth, wide, and fast and dead silent, but after i try to change with ef80 i can hear very terrible noise. When I close the left vol and open the right vol i can hear lite sound+ noise from left side and when i open the left vol and close the right vol i can hear lite sound+ noise from the right, and when i open vol on both side both can hear very terrible noise. Need help and advise is that's mean the ef80 not compatible with lafigaro 339 or my converter broken, or my ef80 broken?


 
   
  Is it a buzzing sound? Could just be that the tube needs to burn in for 24 - 48 hours or so.
   
  Hurry up and get your camera fixed


----------



## Ridy1

My Lafigaro picture
   
  Thanks Alvin sawdust my ef80  now dead silent
  Hi Red bull and Alvin sawdust, as a newbie need your advise tube pairing for beyerdynamic dt 880 600 ohm, and tube pairing for akg k701?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Great pics Ridy1, he's a handsome beast.
   
  Sorry, can't really offer much on what tubes suit which phones as i only have senn hd650. I recently changed the amperex bugle boy EF80 for telefunken EF800 and i am pleased with the results. Not as punchy as the amperex but more midrange clarity and airiness.
   
  Bear in mind when rolling tubes, you will not really change the character of the amp, just slight differences in the presentation.


----------



## alvin sawdust

The 339 looks tons better with the tube cage off


----------



## Audiogalore

Looks great, notice front has 4-pin XLR output does this have balance inputs.


----------



## alvin sawdust

It's a single ended amp.


----------



## npdang

Look closer


----------



## Ridy1

alvin sawdust said:


> Great pics Ridy1, he's a handsome beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Ok thanks a lot for the input Alvin Sawdust, any input from Mr Red Bull? Pleasee


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





ridy1 said:


> My Lafigaro picture
> 
> Thanks Alvin sawdust my ef80  now dead silent
> Hi Red bull and Alvin sawdust, as a newbie need your advise tube pairing for beyerdynamic dt 880 600 ohm, and tube pairing for akg k701?


 

 I'd say 339 looks prettier than my old DV 337, I like the BIG 339 logo at the top, it looks cool.  Thanks for the pics.
   
  I don't think we have the same driver tube.  337 used 6SJ7 based driver, you have different tube (EF80).  Most I can advice is the power tube, but again, I only have HD650, although I listen to DT880 600 ohms and 701 before, but I never pair them with 339.
   
  What I can do is just to guess some alternative.  You can try 6AS7 type power tube or 5998.
   
  6AS7 is generally smoother than 6080, have more bass (slightly more flabby than the 6080), slightly roll off treble, depending on the tube matching and your taste on treble and bass, you might or might not like it.  But with DV337 and HD650, I prefer 6AS7 than 6080, by faar, it is easier to listen and not fatiguing.  It cost around $40 NOS in ebay and $20 used, before shipping.
   
  5998 is very hard to get and pretty expensive, can be around $70 a pair, if you can even find one.  It is very dynamic, very fast, bass is tighter, high is good, but somewhat is not as smooth as 6AS7.  I still prefer 6AS7 though.
   
  6080 bass is tighter than 6AS7, soundstage is wider tooo, but somehow I find it's quite fatiguing so I don't really bother to use 'em.
   
  There are other power alternatives like 6N5P (Chinese) or 6H13C (Russian), they are not as 'refined' as 6AS7, but acceptable, I prefer the Chinese one tho, to me they're slightly smoother than the Russian, but my fiend prefer the 'spark' from the Russian. 
   
  Is that 6N5P that I see in the picture?


----------



## Ridy1

redbull said:


> I'd say 339 looks prettier than my old DV 337, I like the BIG 339 logo at the top, it looks cool.  Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I don't think we have the same driver tube.  337 used 6SJ7 based driver, you have different tube (EF80).  Most I can advice is the power tube, but again, I only have HD650, although I listen to DT880 600 ohms and 701 before, but I never pair them with 339.
> 
> ...









 Thanks very much for the input Mr Red Bull and that's tube is 6N13P not a 6N5P, I will try 6AS7, 5998' and 6N5P.

 Is that's same btw 6N13P and 6N5P?


----------



## RedBull

Yes, 6N13P and 6N5P are interchangeable.


----------



## Ridy1

Thanks Mr Red Bull, I will start from 5998 because i need more tighter bass, more dynamic, and speed.


----------



## RedBull

And let me know what you think


----------



## npdang

I believe 339 also uses 6SJ7, but comes with a converter to also allow use of EF80.  The price of 5998 just seems extraordinarily high and probably not worth the subtle difference when tube rolling.
   
  I am now using the Amperex EF80's and RCA JAN 6AS7 and I think compared to the stock tubes the difference was so subtle as to not be worth the price (I paid about $70 total for all 4 including shipping).  Maybe after more listening my impressions will change.  I had no noise whatsoever after switching tubes.


----------



## colinharding

I have a DV337 and can comment on the tube rolling as far as my amp goes.  I have tried all three that you've mentioned the, 6080, 6AS7, and 5998.  The 6080 mullards were by far my least favorite.  They were very detailed by incredibly fatiguing.  They were not thin out of context but in comparison to the other two tubes, especially the RCA JAN 6AS7's, they were just so solid state sounding with peaky highs.  I really did not enjoy these and use them purely for my backup tubes.  The RCA's were next in line are really have a dark tubey signature.  Involving yes, but still quite dark and definitely the smoothest of the three. Details are not lost but almost covered in the smattering of juicy sounds that come across with these tubes.  I think dark is the best way I can describe them, dark full and lush.  The 5998 really took the cake for me.  Very detailed, airy, a touch of tubyness and a wonderful soundstage.  They have everything the RCA's do but with a very particular airyness to them that really spaces out the instruments and adds a lot to the music.  Definitely the tube of choice IMO.  I really did not find the differences that subtle between the three, especially when listening on my AKG 701's.


----------



## Ridy1

I have 2 driver 6*4 & ef80, 2 power tube 6n13p & 6080,  so I can make 4 combination
  1. 6*4 6n13p  bass tight, vocal bit thiner very fast and clean detail, treble smooth but not as smooth as comb 2. I think this good for Beyerdynamic can.
  2. ef80 6080   bass very big but not as tight as combination 1, vocal very round, wide open thick and very dark,treble smooth. I think this is good for akg701.
  the other combination combination in the middle on comb 1 and 2.
  what i think start from 5998 because i still fell a very little lag on bass when i use combination 1.
  this is what i feel as a newbie any other input please?


----------



## Ridy1

Quote: 





colinharding said:


> I have a DV337 and can comment on the tube rolling as far as my amp goes.  I have tried all three that you've mentioned the, 6080, 6AS7, and 5998.  The 6080 mullards were by far my least favorite.  They were very detailed by incredibly fatiguing.  They were not thin out of context but in comparison to the other two tubes, especially the RCA JAN 6AS7's, they were just so solid state sounding with peaky highs.  I really did not enjoy these and use them purely for my backup tubes.  The RCA's were next in line are really have a dark tubey signature.  Involving yes, but still quite dark and definitely the smoothest of the three. Details are not lost but almost covered in the smattering of juicy sounds that come across with these tubes.  I think dark is the best way I can describe them, dark full and lush.  The 5998 really took the cake for me.  Very detailed, airy, a touch of tubyness and a wonderful soundstage.  They have everything the RCA's do but with a very particular airyness to them that really spaces out the instruments and adds a lot to the music.  Definitely the tube of choice IMO.  I really did not find the differences that subtle between the three, especially when listening on my AKG 701's.


 

 Thanks very much any other input again please?


----------



## michaelcoota

Hi All, I will post pics when I can get decent light in the office room. I bought Tung Sol 5998's, RCA 6080's, Testron 6SJ7GT' mesh plates and have the WF EF80's that came with the kit as well.  With the Aussie dollar near parity, it was the time to jump in!
   
  For those experiencing noise with their EF80's, it will settle down, but takes a long time, I'd estimate 80-100 hours. I have had mine going for about 2 weeks fairly constantly and they have only just lost the noise/distortion that was evident in the lower frequencies. Now they have been burnt in, they sound great though!
   
  As for combinations, I actually like the stock Chinese tubes with the EF80's, they are a nice balance of clarity and warmth. It really seems that combinations of the above tubes will be best, for example the 5998's sound good with the EF80's but not so good with the black metal tubes that come stock, so it seems to be a trial and error process between driver and power tubes so far. I am still waiting for the Testron tubes to burn in yet- they still have a low frequency rumble in them.
   
  Overall I must say that I am amazed that the amp is so quiet, compared to the guitar amps I have (admittedly they are alot higher gain structure though). I will try and provide some more newbie feedback as I go but so far it has been an amazing amp, with great support from Yuking all the way.


----------



## Ridy1




----------



## reiserFS

5998's are one of the best 6AS7Gs ever produced and identical to the WE421A . Try to get a pair if you can.


----------



## colinharding

I heard somewhere that ALL 5998's were manufactured by Tung-Sol regardless of their external branding.  Is this true for the WE421A's as well?? I hope not as they are extraordinarily expensive for a rebrand lol.


----------



## Skylab

colinharding said:


> I heard somewhere that ALL 5998's were manufactured by Tung-Sol regardless of their external branding.  Is this true for the WE421A's as well?? I hope not as they are extraordinarily expensive for a rebrand lol.







It's absolutely true, and it's true of the WE 421A - they are rebranded TS 5998's. It's a shame people still pay big bucks for the WE 421A. They are paying a big premium for the WE logo.


----------



## Thecoolguy

I'm pretty interested in getting this amp. does anyone know how well it does with lower independence cans, or more specifically, the Grado HF2? And also, because of the two plugs on the back of the amp, does it need two power cables?


----------



## colinharding

It does need two power cables, I know the 337 DV does so I would assume this one isn't much difference.  Skylab mentioned that there would be a hum with low impedance cans such as Grado's.  I auditioned a couple grado's on my 337 and had no problems with them.  The amp is waaaay to powerful for them tho, you really don't need to turn the knobs at all before they are pretty loud.  This amp was really built for high impedance or really inefficient cans, Grado's don't really fit that category.


----------



## alvin sawdust

According to Yuking the 339 is designed to work with low and high impedance phones.


----------



## phiero

Hi Guys, 
   
  Received my La Figaro 339 about two weeks back, burnt in, and warmed up, now posting impressions. I bought it directly from Yuking09, and he shipped it using Air Cargo, and it reached me in 9 days flat. Awesome. 
   
  I managed to find some RCA 6SJ7 tubes in the local market, and they do sound nice (a bit more detailed, and tighter bass), I must say, nicer than the default Russian 6*4 or the WF EF80s with my HD 650s. Have a lot more tubes on the way, some GE 6AC7s, Telefunken EF80s, and Winged C 6N5s, RCA 6080s, and best of all, GEC 6AS7Gs. Once I get them, will post more impressions.  
   
  As for the amp itself, it is a work of art too look at and sounds sublime, smooth but powerful. I have had mostly solid states before, including a Balanced Little Dot Mk VII+, a DIY PPA, a Matrix M-Stage. My Source is an EMU1212M, balanced for the little dot, and unbalanced for the LF 339.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Congrats on the amp. I know it's a bit apples and oranges but how does it compare to the LD mkvII+?


----------



## Kremer930

I could be wrong but my take on the 339 is that when the original partners of Darkvoice had disputes a couple of years back, one partner created La Figaro and created almost equivalent models to Darkvoice. The 339 appears to just be some one upmanship against the Darkvoice 337. 

I am not sure about the extra transformer housing given the twin mono design.


----------



## Kremer930

I have a Darkvoice 337 and run 5998 and 6SJ7WGT tubes. It sounds great with my AKG702's. I have also plugged in my Ultimate Ear Triple Fi 10's and it doesn't hum.


----------



## phiero

@alvin The LD Mk VII+ is a tight, authoritative amp..it delivers much more precision, much more punch with the HD650s when running with a balanced cable, and my balanced 1212M source, but at the same time, it is a bit fatiguing due to that sharp, tight nature, as it tends to get too overwhelming on your ears after a couple of hours. The hi-hats and cymbals don't melt into music, they are sharp and very audible, and the bass tends to really shake your eardrums. There is much more dynamic range on the LD, but that's not necessarily a good thing for music. 
   
  I tend to prefer the Little Dot for Rap / Hiphop and Trance / Electronic where it's all about punch and sharpness, but for every other kind of music, be it Rock, Classical, Vocals etc., I prefer the La Figaro 339. 
   
  BTW: I also have a HD800 lying around for a review, and with both the amps, I seem to like the HD650 much more than the HD800. It seems a bit too bright and lacking in bass with both the amps. Great for watching movies due to the wide open soundstage, but not so enjoyable with music. Got a DT990 250ohms as well, and I have to turn down the bass on both amps via EQ in Foobar, else it is so bass heavy, it distorts at normal listening levels. 
   
  SO: HD650s are still the best headphones, IMO for LD, for LF, and even Matrix M-Stage.


----------



## phiero

@Kremer, the third housing isn't a transformer. It's got the massive output capacitors in it. Over 3X larger than the 337, and hence there was no space inside the chassis for them, so they're out on top. The output capacitors help the 339 with lower impedance headphones as well. 
   
  Really good to hear you got your hands on some 6SJ7WGTs. When I went out to look for them, I could only find a singe NEC tube, made in Japan. It is NOS, and sounds really sweet, and looks awesome. I wish I could find another. 
   
  BTW, I received the Telefunken EF80s for the La Figaro, and they sound even better, even though I haven't fully burned them in yet. Also, can you recommend a good source for 5998s?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





phiero said:


> @alvin The LD Mk VII+ is a tight, authoritative amp..it delivers much more precision, much more punch with the HD650s when running with a balanced cable, and my balanced 1212M source, but at the same time, it is a bit fatiguing due to that sharp, tight nature, as it tends to get too overwhelming on your ears after a couple of hours. The hi-hats and cymbals don't melt into music, they are sharp and very audible, and the bass tends to really shake your eardrums. There is much more dynamic range on the LD, but that's not necessarily a good thing for music.
> 
> I tend to prefer the Little Dot for Rap / Hiphop and Trance / Electronic where it's all about punch and sharpness, but for every other kind of music, be it Rock, Classical, Vocals etc., I prefer the La Figaro 339.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Thanks phiero, very informative. You described how i imagined the amps would differ.
   
  I also had a listen to the HD800s on my 337se and came away not wanting to get rid of my HD650s. There's something quite magical and engrossing about them that draws you in every time.


----------



## phiero

Here's a pic. With the Telefunken EF80s, and the stock power tubes. Getting GEC 6AS7Gs soon.


----------



## miloxo

^ Great picture! 
   
  Can I ask you from who you bought the LF 339? From Yuking/audiophilechina/ebay/others and how much did you paid for it included shipping? (and taxes, what worries me, its really big which makes importing quite expensive I think)
   
  The 339 fits me perfect, dual volume control(imbalanced hearing..), probably the sound and looksss, beautiful piece of equipment!


----------



## alvin sawdust

I have the GEC A1834 brown base and Telefunken EF800s in my 337se. No urge to change them.
   
  Sweet pic phiero.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


phiero said:


> Here's a pic. With the Telefunken EF80s, and the stock power tubes. Getting GEC 6AS7Gs soon.


 

 You put those headphones there with the amp on, isn't the amp very hot?  Mine (DV337) is pretty hot on top.  Anyone who have both can confirm which is hotter 337 or 339?
   
  Nice picture tho.


----------



## phiero

@miloxo I paid $600 for the amp + shipping to India, and had to pay another $120 or so in customs/taxes. The dual volume controls help a lot, especially with older music which itself tends to be imbalanced. 
   
  @alvin Yep, just got my brown base GEC 6AS7Gs, and they are sweeeeeeeet with the Telefunken EF80s...... Just the perfect amount of detail not to be too fatiguing, and enjoyable. 
   
  @RedBull I took special care when I shot that pic to make sure the headphones don't touch the tubes, or the hot metal parts. The 339 doesn't get too hot on the three black cubes (not even too hot to touch, as the cubes seem to be made of bakelite / insulation material), but try touching the metal base plate around the tubes, and you will be reminded it is a tube amp very, very fast. I think the 339's design makes it run cooler in general, as there are a lot more vents all over the chassis.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hey phiero, no doubt you will be looking at getting a quality dac next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  When will it ever end.........


----------



## RedBull

@phiero, ok, it's similiar then with DV337.  Thanks.


----------



## Kremer930

@Phiero.  Thanks for the update on the 339.  Must be pretty impressive sounding if it beats the 337.  I love the sound of the 337 and consider it to be great value for money.  Having the tubes bought forward on the 339 makes it that little bit nicer looking too IMO. 
   
  I dont think the GT tubes were that hard to find.  Much easier than the 5998's.  I looked online at a fair few shops but ended up just watching ebay.  I think that Skylab may have suggested shops that sell them but when I looked they werent obvious in their stock holdings.  For some reason, Tube Depot rings a bell.  They make a great improvement to the sound.  I was running standard tubes before and it was night and day improvement.
   
  If you want a brighter top end you can swap in the RCA red hots 5693.  They are very bright up top but I didnt give them any time to burn in before I swapped back to the GT's.


----------



## RedBull

On my system 5693 is not that bright, I love this tube, Power 6080 is a bright sounding tube.


----------



## Ultrainferno

.......


----------



## phiero

Okay... Another update. 
   
  Finally got the RCA 6080s, the GE 6AC7s, and obviously, the ones I already had (the GEC Brown Base 6AS7G + Telefunken EF80 + Stock Tubes + a Variety of 6SJ7s)
   
  Best combos as follows:
   
  #1 - NOS GEC Brown Base 6AS7G + NOS Telefunken EF80 - Smooth, Balanced and rich sound. Nothing is too sharp or too loud. Perfect for rock, classical, and good for all kinds in general etc. 
   
  #2 - NOS GEC Brown Base 6AS7G + NOS GE 6AC7s - A bit less top end, but still almost as good as the Telefunken combo. 
   
  #3 - RCA 6080 + NOS Telefunken EF80 - Sharper, crisper sound, with very tight response. Closer to a high powered solid state, but a bit thin on the bottom end. Good for Techno, Electronica, Pop. 
   
  #
  #
  #
  #10 - Stock tubes - Work fine...but don't expect much from these. There really is a massive amount of improvement to be had from tuberolling the 339. 
   
  More tube impressions coming soon as shippings roll in. Getting some Russian tubes, and some RCA 6AS7s.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Hey phiero, glad you like the brown base GECs. I highly recommend trying the Telefunken EF800s with the GECs. They are used in microphones and have low microphonics, plus they have a long life.


----------



## phiero

@alvin Thanks for the recommendation. Ordered a matched pair of Telefunken EF800s off ebay just now 
   
  In other news. Just one hour after my last post, I got the Svetlana 6N5S, and boy are they sweet (probably the second-best tube I've heard yet after the brown base GEC 6AS7G).
   
  I should also have the RCA 6AS7s soon (2-3 hours).  Will post an updated combo list tomorrow


----------



## alvin sawdust

Great, let us know what you think once they've settled in.


----------



## npdang

After a couple months with the DV339 I decided to sell it.  It's a great amp, but I ended up buying the Sennheiser HDR 180's which don't require external amplification.  I much prefer the sound coupled directly to the Audio-GD DAC 19 DSP, as compared to the DV339+DAC+HD600/HD800 which is significantly more expensive as well.  Although it lacks the raw power in the lower octaves, it sounds much more neutral through the midrange and upper end and might even be a bit more transparent.


----------



## Elythor

After hearing the excellent review and feedback on this thread, I have purchased a 339 directly from Yuking.The amp arrived pretty quickly to Canada through FedEx, although there was some initial delay in getting the amp to travel from Sichuan, China (where Yuking is located) to Hong Kong for export. Unfortunately one of the EF80 was broken while in transit, so it took me a while to clean off the glass shards inside the amp. I'm stuck with the stock tubes for now. Communicating with Yuking was a pleasant experience, after Chinese New Year he'd ship me the replacement tube.
   
  This is my first desktop amp...so I'm a newb regarding tubes. I purchased it with the intention to drive my DT990, and it drives it really well. I was very delighted to see the beautiful construction and solid build of the amp. I soon found out why the amp weights 11kg though....the entire enclosure serves as a giant heat sink, all that metal helps conduct heat away. I was worried at how hot the amp gets since I placed my amp on my wooden desk. But lifting the amp up and feeling my desk I'm quite relieved, the desk only gets a bit luke warm. I'm thinking of getting a metal stand to elevate the amp to give it a bit more airflow, but haven't found any thing suitable yet. Suggestions from the community is welcomed 
   
  Right now I'm only using my computer as source....so I cannot fully enjoy the amp because of the noisy source. Hopefully when I get a DAC I'll be able to listen to it more without wanting to rip out my ears.


----------



## Ultrainferno

....


----------



## sluker

I just picked up "npdang's" 339. I need to spend some quality time with it  to post any impressions. But on first listen it looks like my LD MKIII is on its way out the door. I have to agree with the comment above, that this thing is a beast in weight and size.
  By the way, I want to thank npdang for a smooth transaction.


----------



## sluker

I just picked up "npdang's" 339. I need to spend some quality time with it  to post any impressions. But on first listen it looks like my LD MKIII is on its way out the door. I have to agree with the comment above, that this thing is a beast in weight and size.
  Here is a quick pic for now.
  By the way, I want to thank npdang for a smooth transaction.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Lucky you sluker. Would be interesting to know how the 339 fairs with your low impedance phones.
   
  Enjoy.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elythor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I soon found out why the amp weights 11kg though....the entire enclosure serves as a giant heat sink, all that metal helps conduct heat away.


 

 Oh, it is lighter than 15 kg DV337 then, right?


----------



## Elythor

Quote: 





redbull said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *Elythor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
   
  I don't have DV337 so can't compare. I am just quoting the weight from the FedEx packing sheet. But it does feel closer to 11kg than 15kg when I'm holding the amp in my hands. Since there is no pre-amp output for the 339 I guess there are less components and thus less weight.


----------



## Ultrainferno

339 should be 13 kgs and 337 is 16 kgs (Boyier.com)


----------



## RedBull

Make sense, so now we know the pre-amp weight 3 kg (16-13)


----------



## alvin sawdust

Did you receive the EF800s phiero?
   
  If so, how are you getting along with them?


----------



## phiero

@alvin got the EF800s about three days ago... They are certainly nicer than the standard Telefunken EF80s, but not by too much 
   
  The good thing now is, I've got a boatload of nice sounding tubes for this amp, and don't need to buy any more, ever  
   
  But then again, never say never


----------



## ces456

Hey phiero - Do the 6SJ7s work with the 339?  My 339 just arrived on Friday and I think it sounds great right out of the box with the stock tubes, but of course your tube impressions have got me wanting to do some tube rolling.  Thanks in advance for your response!
  
  Quote: 





phiero said:


> Okay... Another update.
> 
> Finally got the RCA 6080s, the GE 6AC7s, and obviously, the ones I already had (the GEC Brown Base 6AS7G + Telefunken EF80 + Stock Tubes + a Variety of 6SJ7s)
> 
> ...


----------



## carebebear777

I just pulled the trigger on this as well, and it will be my second second headphone amp, so I don't have much to compare it too, but I'll share my impressions + pictures, once I get everything all hooked up.
   
  phiero nice pics! thing looks awesome.


----------



## phiero

Yep @ces456. Those would work. Here's a complete list of tubes that I've tested with the 339. 
   
*Amp Tubes (Little Outside Ones), in order of sound quality:*
   
  EF800 from Telefunken (with converter)
  EF80s from Telefunken & other brands (with converter)
  6AC7s from GE
  6SJ7s (both metal & glasstop) from RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.
  Stock WF80/EF80 Tubes
  Stock Russian 6*4 Tubes
   
*Driver Tubes (Big Middle Two Tubes), in order of sound quality:*
   
  6AS7Gs from GEC UK
  6AS7 from RCA
  6H5C (basically a Svetlana / Russian Winged C 6AS7 compatible tube)
  6080 from RCA & GE
  6N13P Stock Chinese Tubes


----------



## ces456

@phiero - thanks for the list.  i'm a noob with this tube stuff and definately have a steep learning curve. i appreciate all the advice i can get.  guess i'll jump on ebay and start looking for some tubes!


----------



## Mambosenior

I've been very satisfied with the combo of the DV3322 (non-Chinese tubes) & the HD-800. Seeing & reading about this new amp has enthused me to get back on the merry-go-round at the audio carnival. Just ordered one (juking09) along with various tubes mentioned above by “phiero.”

The LaFig 339 is going to have to be extremely special to make me abandon the very musical (and absolutely noiseless) 3322. Will relate my thoughts as soon as I can give it a good break-in. Unfortunately, the only ’phones I have retained are the HD-600 and HD-800 (neither are going anywhere soon) so my reactions may only be relevant to those who share my taste for Sennheisers.

Do want to thank all the members who have contributed to this thread (my wife wishes to thank all of you also, only using Russian profanities and rude hand gestures).


----------



## sluker

NA ZDAROVYA!
  I am well overdue for my impressions but have been busy with work and listening to music.
  I look forward to your impressions (and Russian profanities).
  Here is a night time shot of mine in the mean time.


----------



## Mambosenior

Sluker,
   
  Beautiful picture! I look forward to taking my 339's baby pictures when it shows up.
   
  My wife's standard a capella accompaniments to my unpacking new audio gear feature repeated choruses of “Y!@ twayu mat” (first word modified per Head-Fi rules) while counting with one hand with an accent on “three.” (Must be a Moscow tradition, or something.)


----------



## carebebear777

So mine arrived a few days ago.  I haven't really had time to take pictures either, but I'm really enjoying it so far.  The above poster who said this thing was powerful but smooth, was right on the money.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Can it overall be described as having a warm sound signature and lots of bass?
  What are the experiences with 300ohm Senns and 600 ohm Beyers?
   
  Can someone also please post its mesurements? Thanks!


----------



## Mambosenior

Received the 339 from Juking 2 days ago (took about a week to arrive after ordering) and presently doing break-in. Initial impression—with stock tubes—is that this amp is remarkable in both power and overall sound. My HD-800 and HD-600 sound like a perfect match for the 339. The DV 3322, as good as it is, is the junior varsity in comparison to this guy.
   
  I plan to change to better tubes after this week and also to try a couple of more substantial power cables.
   
  Forgive the childishness but all I can say at the moment is “Wow.” Thank you, La Figaro.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Received the 339 from Juking 2 days ago (took about a week to arrive after ordering) and presently doing break-in. Initial impression—with stock tubes—is that this amp is remarkable in both power and overall sound. My HD-800 and HD-600 sound like a perfect match for the 339. The DV 3322, as good as it is, is the junior varsity in comparison to this guy.
> 
> I plan to change to better tubes after this week and also to try a couple of more substantial power cables.
> 
> Forgive the childishness but all I can say at the moment is “Wow.” Thank you, La Figaro.


 


  Congratulations, please keep the impressions coming.


----------



## sluker

How long do you guys let your amps warm up for before listening? Is there a minimum time? Is there an optimum time?
  I tend to wait 2-3 minutes, but that is only because I have always been taught to "let my tubes warm up". However after about a minute I no longer hear any tube "crackle", but I have never done any critical comparison of the sound before and after.
   
  By the way I am Really enjoying mine with the Grado HF-2's + Jumbo pads, the combo has huge soundstage (for a Grado) and really fills out the lower end compared to SS, without making the bass bloated.


----------



## Mambosenior

Having also a tube-based system in my home, I like to allow at least 15-20 minutes for preamp and amp to warm up. After, I play at a reduced volume for a few minutes before sitting down to listen at normal levels. This is simply my MO and not a rule or procedure recommended by anyone. I pretty much did same with the DV 3322 and now do with the 339.
   
  Glad to learn that your Grado is happy with the amp. I have similar results through both of my Sennheisers: the enormous soundstage and solidity/great depth of the bass. This is with the stock tubes, power cables and about 15-hrs. of break-in.


----------



## DrDustCell

Am currently using the LF339 + HD650 (burned in) with just my laptop as source
   
  THE BASS IS INSANE, and my volume's still around 75% (6th circle)
  On some tracks, i have to EQ everything below 110Hz or else it would feel like I was experiencing the sendai earthquake in my senns!
  ...And some of them aren't even rock or electronica... (bass guitar in a jazz track)
   
  I had been giving some thought about purchasing a DAC and the DT990 650Ω, but maybe I'll grab the K702's instead (for the time being), haha
   
  It's also my first tube amp by the way. Beginner question, but can I swap the inner tubes and the outer tubes? How would that affect the sound? I kind of want to get started with tube rolling.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Read the rest of this thread for tube rolling ideas, phiero has listed a few.
  Quote: 





drdustcell said:


> Am currently using the LF339 + HD650 (burned in) with just my laptop as source
> 
> THE BASS IS INSANE, and my volume's still around 75% (6th circle)
> On some tracks, i have to EQ everything below 110Hz or else it would feel like I was experiencing the sendai earthquake in my senns!
> ...


----------



## phiero

Okay..a note on some problems I had...
   
  My amp's left channel had been acting a little finicky, and one day, it suddenly died.
   
  I opened the amp, and after a bit of diagnosis, found that two resistors had burnt out... One 100Ohm, and one 430Ohms...I mailed Yuking09, and he expressed me the replacement parts within five days (awesome service, I must say).  
   
  I am handy with a Soldering Iron, so the repairs were quick and painless. Now all back up and running. Enjoying the EF800 and RCA6AS7G Combo a lot


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





phiero said:


> Okay..a note on some problems I had...
> 
> My amp's left channel had been acting a little finicky, and one day, it suddenly died.
> 
> ...


 


  Hey phiero, same thing happened to me with my 337se and yuking sent the parts straight away. Mind you, this sort of thing shouldn't really be happening in the first place.
   
  Glad you got it repaired. Enjoying the EF800 and GEC A1834 combo in my amp. The EF800s seem to add just a little more air than the EF80s.


----------



## ces456

So, I did some tube rolling and, apparently, I screwed up!  I replaced the 339's stock driver tubes with 6AS7Gs and the stock amp tubes with EF800s from Telefunken.  I turned the amp on with my Pro 900 headphones connected and the volume at around 10 o'clock.  One of the 6AS7Gs popped (or crackled) (or both - snap, crackle, pop?) a couple of times along with some interior fireworks (lightening in a bottle).  It then settled down and now seems fine.  However, this little fireworks display seems to have fried the driver in the left channel of my Pro 900s - that channel is now substantially lower in volume than the right channel.  I thought it might be the tubes, so I tried another pair of headphones with the DV 339 and they worked fine.  I then tried the Pro 900s with my portable amp and had the same problem with the right channel.  Oops.  I guess one lesson to be learned here is to make sure the volume is turned all the way down when powering up your amp (something I usually do, but neglected to do in my excitement to try out the new tubes).  Anything like this ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## Skylab

Unfortunately, it sounds like you had a bad tube, which arced.  This certainly has the potential to blow headphone drivers.  Had it happen once to me - blew a DT990 driver.  After that, I bought a tube tester, and I test every tube I get before using them.


----------



## ces456

Skylab - Thanks so much for the reply.  I'm a noob at this (as I'm sure is painfully evident).  I take it this means I should replace the tube before it claims another headphone?  Last week was a bad week... Algorythm Solo and Stepdance stolen from my backpack, capped off by this.  The good news is that I was thinking of replacing (or maybe supplementing) the Pro 900s anyway and this provides me with an excellent excuse to do so.  Now what to get....decisions, decisions.
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds like you had a bad tube, which arced.  This certainly has the potential to blow headphone drivers.  Had it happen once to me - blew a DT990 driver.  After that, I bought a tube tester, and I test every tube I get before using them.


----------



## Skylab

Well, first off, are you sure you had the tubes in the proper sockets? The 6AS7G is actually the power tube in the 339. And a you sure the Telefunken tubes you got are an OK substitute for the driver tubes? I'm not familiar with it, which doesn't mean you cannot use it, but you need to be sure.

In any case, the tube that arced should be replaced for sure.


----------



## ces456

I probably got the terminology screwed up.  So here's a picture.  The 6AS7G replaced the big tubes in the middle and the Telefunken replaced the little tubes on the sides.  The Telefunken tubes required an adapter (which came with the amp), but others in this thread have used (and liked) them with this amp.


----------



## Skylab

Got it. So sounds like you got a bad 6AS7G, and it arced. That tube needs to go in the trash.


----------



## ces456

Thanks. Lesson learned. My next purchase will be a tube tester.


----------



## reiserFS

And if you can, don't buy from eBay. I have received two 6AS7G before that were tested good but nearly arced on my tester.
  
  Quote: 





ces456 said:


> Thanks. Lesson learned. My next purchase will be a tube tester.


----------



## timoki

ok.. n00b here.. I've added yesterday the 339 to between my LD DAC and HD800. Sounds really nice (could try it out in a shop here beforehand). Even though the stock tubes, seem to sound already quite good, but I want to try some tube rolling. Have been reading the thread here and it sounds all so interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  So I've a question, what is the difference between the 6AS7G and 6AS7GA? Because I can find a pair of GAS7GA brown base, but I'm not sure what is the difference to the 6AS7G.
   
  Thanks a lot for the help in advance.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *timoki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've a question, what is the difference between the 6AS7G and 6AS7GA?


 


  As far as I know the 6AS7G is the tube shaped like a coke bottle. The 6AS7GA is the straight bottle


----------



## timoki

so does that mean they are of same quality just different shape?
   
  (sorry for the maybe silly question)


----------



## Ultrainferno

Check out these posts about 6AS7 tubes:
   
  Skylab: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/324469/review-four-6as7g-based-home-tube-headphone-amps-reviewed-and-compared
  Glitch: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here


----------



## phiero

Yep..tube arcing is quite common in old damaged tubes...I never plug in headphones the first time I turn on the amp..I have made a custom 1/4inch jack with 2W 300Ohm resistors between the channels and ground to simulate headphone-like load...Had one tube almost blow in front of me earlier..


----------



## ces456

Ok, so having fried my Pro 900s with the arced tube, I'm now in the market for a full sized set of open cans to replace them.  I primarily listen to jazz (mostly vocal), big band, and softer classic rock.  Think Diana Krall, Norah Jones, Harry Connick Jr., and that ilk.  I'm looking for a good all arounder with excellent imaging that pairs well with the LF339.  Price is not too much of a consideration, but I'd like to keep it under a grand, if possible.  I've been drooling over the LCD-2s, but based on reviews I've read here (in particular Skylab's), I don't think they would pair very will with the LF339.  Any suggestions/recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## Skylab

Beyerdynamic T1's!  They do very well with big OTL amps like the 339.  I have not heard the combo myself, but having owned the DV337, I believe this would be a great choice. 
   
  I never had the DV337 and LCD-2 at the same time, and it might work OK, hard to say.  I'm not sure how much power the 337/339 will output at 50 ohms.


----------



## ces456

The T1's are a little more than I wanted to spend, but....  They are awfully tempting and at some point in the future I will probably end up upgrading to something in that ballpark.  So, I could rationalize buying them now as actually saving me money by avoiding the cost of incremental upgrades.  Definately food for thought.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Stupid question maybe but are the Lafigaro products CE approved?
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE_mark


----------



## wwmhf

Good question. However, like many other small workshops, I doubt Lafigaro has got its products certified.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





wwmhf said:


> Good question. However, like many other small workshops, I doubt Lafigaro has got its products certified.


 

 Yuking replied their products do not have the CE label, but that they're very safe


----------



## ces456

Beyerdynamic T1's arrive tomorrow! Can't wait to hear them with the 339. This stuff really is quite addicting.


----------



## phiero

Tried a friend's Beyer T1....It's good, but nothing beats HD650 with this Amp


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





phiero said:


> Tried a friend's Beyer T1....It's good, but nothing beats HD650 with this Amp


 


  Interesting, as I'm thinking of this amp to drive the T1. Care to explain a bit more?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





realmassy said:


> Interesting, as I'm thinking of this amp to drive the T1. Care to explain a bit more?


 

 Because of the T1 impendance or the 650 just is your fav?


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Because of the T1 impendance or the 650 just is your fav?


 

 I assume you're asking Phiero...aren't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the HD650 but in the last weeks I'm happy with the DT880 600ohm...and I guess I'd be happier with the T1
  By the way, have you placed the order the 339 mate?


----------



## sluker

Has anyone tried the HE5-LE with the 339? Does this thing have enough current to drive the 5-LE or am I going to be shopping for a new tube amp?


----------



## ces456

I am enjoying the 339 /  T1 combo.  The only basis for comparison I have is the 339 / Pro 900 combo and, I can tell you, there is no comparison.  The T1's are in a different class altogether than the Pro 900's.  The only area that even invites comparison is the bass (something the Pro 900's are well known for) and, IMHO, the T1's bass far out classes that of the Pro 900's.  The Pro 900's may have more bass (it's certainly boomier).  But, I found (at least on some music) that the Pro 900's bass could be distracting and intrude into the midrange.  This is never an issue with the 339 / T1 combo.  The bass does what it's supposed to do and stays where it's supposed to stay.  I've never heard the HD650's so I cannot opine on them, but I find it hard to believe that I would be any more satisfied with the 339 / HD650 pairing than I am with that of the 339 / T1.  The T1's sing with the 339 and a sweet song it is.


----------



## Mambosenior

Well, I went ahead and further strained my fragile 32-year matrimonial union by acquiring the Audio-gd NFB-3 to feed the LF 339. So far, after only 2 days, listening with the HD-800 has been pure bliss. The HD-600 is so damn close in sound to the 800, through the LF 339, that it borders on the ridiculous. (I can't praise this little brother high enough.)
   
  I know I'll be the odd-man out with the following, but here it goes anyway: I just love the sound of the Chinese 6N13P! So much so that I ordered 8 more to have a permanent stock for the foreseeable future. I found both the Svetlana and RCA power tubes I tried to lack the fullness and richness that pleases me about this amp. For driver tubes, my current favorites are the Telefunken EF 800 (w/adapters) and the GE 6AC7 as a close second. I also added two Pangea AC-14 power cords to the LF 339 which were worth the small capital investment.
   
  Next move will probably be a M2tech Evo or the Audio-gd DI. (Looking forward to my tzarina blowing a piroshky on this one.)


----------



## Graphicism

Why so much love for the 339?
  What does this amp do that the 336 can't?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





graphicism said:


> Why so much love for the 339?
> What does this amp do that the 336 can't?


 

 In Skylabs opinion, which is well respected here, he placed the 336se on the 17th spot in his ranking. The 337 has the 6th position. (so the 339 should be up there at least)
  I Quote Skylab: "Again, I personally think the 337 is a SIGNIFICANT step above the *336*i. Soundstage, bass, transparency - lots of ways. The *336*i is a very good amp. The 337 is a world-class amp"
   
  You can find Skylabs reviews here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/402585/review-summary-a-ranking-of-29-tube-and-tube-hybrid-headphone-amps . That should help answer your questions.
   
  Unless you want to start a new "An amp is an amp and they are all the same" discussion


----------



## alvin sawdust

Another alternative to the EF80 is the EF860 which supposedly has similar qualities to the EF800, i.e. low microphonics and very long life.


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> In Skylabs opinion, which is well respected here, he placed the 336se on the 17th spot in his ranking. The 337 has the 6th position. (so the 339 should be up there at least)
> I Quote Skylab: "Again, I personally think the 337 is a SIGNIFICANT step above the *336*i. Soundstage, bass, transparency - lots of ways. The *336*i is a very good amp. The 337 is a world-class amp"
> 
> You can find Skylabs reviews here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/402585/review-summary-a-ranking-of-29-tube-and-tube-hybrid-headphone-amps . That should help answer your questions.
> ...


 

 Please stop it mate!! Just kidding, I'm trying not to buy this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  If I look at that ranking my WA3 is well behind


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> I know I'll be the odd-man out with the following, but here it goes anyway: I just love the sound of the Chinese 6N13P!


 
  I never used these replacements on my OTL, just placed an order for a pair. 
  Have you ever tried the Tungsol 5998?


----------



## phiero

Well..I just think that a lightly modded HD650 (with a weathered over-the-ear cushion, and those little foam inserts behind the driver, as well as in front of the drivers removed) is the perfect combo for this amp.

 I found it to be a lot more powerful at the bottom end, not too bright at the top end (which is a good thing), compared to the HD800. It may not match up in the airiness of the vocals, but it just feels more musical than the HD800 with this amp.

 I find my DT990 600Ohms too boomy with this amp.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





realmassy said:


> Please stop it mate!! Just kidding, I'm trying not to buy this amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  There's no way to resist really, you just have to buy this amp, it's the only cure. The WA2 + import taxes is just over the top


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> In Skylabs opinion, which is well respected here, he placed the 336se on the 17th spot in his ranking. The 337 has the 6th position. (so the 339 should be up there at least)
> I Quote Skylab: "Again, I personally think the 337 is a SIGNIFICANT step above the *336*i. Soundstage, bass, transparency - lots of ways. The *336*i is a very good amp. The 337 is a world-class amp"
> 
> You can find Skylabs reviews here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/402585/review-summary-a-ranking-of-29-tube-and-tube-hybrid-headphone-amps . That should help answer your questions.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the linked review, I hadn't seen that before. I suppose with tube amps I'd ask if you're hearing the tube config more so than the actual amp... thus the better tubes the better sounding? The same with solid state op-amp based amps, surely if you match the op-amps they will sound the same. My 336i is a completely different amp compared to stock and/or coupled with non favorable Electro-Harmonix tubes and the likes.
   
  Well I'm always looking for an excuse to upgrade, I'll do some research on the 339 tube configs.


----------



## sluker

So since no one could answer my question regarding the HE5-LE's synergy with the 339 I feel the need to comment on it here as well.
  After the first couple of hours I have to say that this is the best headphone in my collection. The soundstage rivals the 701's and the base is comparable to the D7000. The synergy with the 339 is much better than the M-stage. The 339 gives a deeper and wider soundstage and reaches lows that the M-stage only hints at.
  The Cowboy Junkies cover of Blue Mood off of the Trinity Sessions is one of my reference tracks for bass and the detail provided by the HE5-LE I have only heard from the 701's however the force is comparable to the D7000's which do not give the clarity that is required to tell that what you are hearing are the vibrations of the old church's wooden floors not the kick drum.
  If the D7000's were not "closed" for late night listening and easily driven by portable amps, they might have been on their way out. 
  Now I really want to hear the LCD-2's (my poor wallet).


----------



## timoki

Received last week a matched pair of RCA 6080 and using them together with the stock caps right now. But frankly, not too happy about it. They seem kinda flat and lacking the nicer "oomph" which even the stock tubes had (almost feeling bad of writing that).
  After 30hrs of burn in they have become bit better, but still find them kind flat and the sound stage seems narrow then before. Today might get a nice pair of Tung-sol 5998 (matched NOS&NIB), which I'm really looking forward to try after reading so many comments about it. Also gonna see if they gonna match nicely with the EF80 which I just got few days ago but didn't have a chance to use so far. 
   
  Did anybody ever try using the EF86 (or even 806)? Because I got a converter for these too.  How do they compare to the EF80 (800)? 
   

 Oh and not sure if it was posted before, but LaFigaro has own homepage now http://www.yuking09.com  Just thought let you guys know


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm waiting for news from Yuking, them I'm ordering. Can't wait.
  Now I just have to convince Realmassy to get one as well


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


skylab said:


> Beyerdynamic T1's!  They do very well with big OTL amps like the 339.  I have not heard the combo myself, but having owned the DV337, I believe this would be a great choice.
> 
> I never had the DV337 and LCD-2 at the same time, and it might work OK, hard to say.  I'm not sure how much power the 337/339 will output at 50 ohms.


 

 I still have my DV337 and LCD-2, I like BCL -> LCD-2 pairing better than DV337 -> LCD-2, I like the 'warmer', more detail, more intimate mids, of the BCL with LCD-2.  I feel like BCL has more control at lower volume, but DV337 can be louder.
   
  Quote: 





ces456 said:


> The T1's are a little more than I wanted to spend, but....  They are awfully tempting and at some point in the future I will probably end up upgrading to something in that ballpark.  So, I could rationalize buying them now as actually saving me money by avoiding the cost of incremental upgrades.  Definately food for thought.


 
  Quote: 





ces456 said:


> Beyerdynamic T1's arrive tomorrow! Can't wait to hear them with the 339. This stuff really is quite addicting.


 
  Ehem, "little more than you want to spend" eh?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





			
				timoki said:
			
		

> Did anybody ever try using the EF86 (or even 806)? Because I got a converter for these too.  How do they compare to the EF80 (800)?


 


  I'm pretty sure EF86 are not compatible.


----------



## timoki

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> I'm pretty sure EF86 are not compatible.


 

   They are compatible with a converter. For the LaFigaro 339 exist two converter so far, one is for EF80 one is for EF86, you can get them from yuking directly.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





timoki said:


> They are compatible with a converter. For the LaFigaro 339 exist two converter so far, one is for EF80 one is for EF86, you can get them from yuking directly.


 


  I can't see anything on the yuking site about using EF86. I strongly advise that you google EF80 vs EF86, wouldn't want you to damage your lovely amp.


----------



## timoki

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> I can't see anything on the yuking site about using EF86. I strongly advise that you google EF80 vs EF86, wouldn't want you to damage your lovely amp.


 
   
  Thanks a lot for your caring  and don't worry so far I haven't tried out any EF86. But I got these converters directly from yuking. They are not mentioned on the homepage, need to ask for it directly. I contacted him because the original EF80 converters were missing with my amp and he told me that he has additional also converters for EF86. So I got two sets of converters now, one set for EF80 and EF86 (only tried EF80 so far). 
  And yes I know that EF86 and EF80 have quite a big difference technically. Therefore I also want to know, how the effect musically would be (considering of course the converter works fine and my amp will stay alive). 
   
   
  On other note, I got my Tugn-sol prefect matched 5998s and even though they are not burned in yet (just started listening to them last night) they are already showing a huge improvement. All of the sudden I can tell which instrument sits where in an orchestra.
  Truly amazing, highly recommended.


----------



## Ultrainferno

This amp doesn't have the CE labelling required in Europe, so I'm guessing it has no fuse?. So do I need a fused power cable just to be sure&safe? Still waiting for news from Yuking on my order...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Pretty sure the fuses are built into the IEC receptacles.


----------



## timoki

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> This amp doesn't have the CE labelling required in Europe, so I'm guessing it has no fuse?. So do I need a fused power cable just to be sure&safe? Still waiting for news from Yuking on my order...


 

 Only because a product doesn't have a CE mark, doesn't mean it doesn't have a fuse. I'm also pretty sure (as Alvin) that the fuses are built.  I have the 339 at home, it looks solid and safe to me. So only because a small manufacturer in China doesn't want to pay the high fees for a CE certificate, doesn't mean its not safe


----------



## Mambosenior

Every time I get set to write an update on the LF 339, I get lost in the music and forget about writing. What I can report is that everything I've thrown at it for about 2 weeks sounds simply stunning and musical. This is coming from a person who never thought ANY headphone system could compete with the home rig. I was wrong. Tubes have remained the Chinese 6N13P and Telefunken EF800.
   
  Someone above asked about the feasibility of running the HE-6 on the LF 339 and it gave me an, albeit crazy, idea. What if one bought two of these and had Yuking make them monoblocks (with only one volume pot per, for sure)? I would consider biting on the HE-6 but can't fathom ever being happy listening sans a head-to-foot tube amp. If I had to go SS, I have a modified Threshold 400A that is a beauty. Still, LF 339 monoblocks, think about it.
   
  Lastly: is it possible to re-name this thread “LaFigaro 339?” I think it's been established that LaFigaro & Darkvoice are two different entities, and the misnaming seems impolite to the real manufacturer.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The 339 has been ordered!
  I just hope I will get the correct voltage version and the convertors, Yuking wasn't very clear in his communication about that
   
  And thanks for comfirming the fuse question guys. Now I'm off to the tube shop for those RCA6AS7 and TFK EF80


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> The 339 has been ordered!
> I just hope I will get the correct voltage version and the convertors, Yuking wasn't very clear in his communication about that
> 
> And thanks for comfirming the fuse question guys. Now I'm off to the tube shop for those RCA6AS7 and TFK EF80


 





  looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Got the NOS Chathams and the TFKs, now waiting for the amp to arrive. No more news from Yuking (not even a tracking number yet)
   

   

   
  I was decoding the tube codes and found the Chathams to be made in 1960 and 1961.
  After a lot of research I found that the EF80 were made by Siemens & Halske for Telefunken and that they are actually quit rare (?)
  I got some help and we found the tubes dated 1960 and 1961 or 1970 and 1971


----------



## Ultrainferno

Guess what present I got today.... Ordered on wednesday and it came this morning. Amazing!
   

   

   
  Looks great! I installed it for now with the stock tubes. When I opened the box there was all kind of weird very tiny fabric, I think from the packagaing, all over the amp, so I first vacumed it.
  First impressions after one hour of listening with the stock tubes: simply great. Bass is awesome and for now it's a little bright, but I'm sure burn in and the better tubes will sort it.
  It's the first time I've heard the DT990/600ohm sound so good. This beast has lots of power!
   
  I do can hear a slight hum when no music is playing starting from 10 o'clock. the tubes I guess? (That volume is way too loud anyway)
  With the sens I only need 1 and a bit of volume, the Beyers need 9 o'clock.
   
  I rolled in the chathams and the EF80 and the highs are way better now. First feeling is I like the DT990 more with this amp then the HD600.
  These tubes do give more hum then the others, burn in will probably last for another 30 hours or so.
   
  Now I can't wait for my Audio GD NFB3 DAC to arrive... I'm in love with this amp already, it sounds amazing! (Sorry massy)
   
  I didn't receive the cage to put over the tubes btw, or aren't they shipped anymore?
   
  More later.


----------



## alvin sawdust

She's a beauty, congrats. Might not be a bad thing it didn't ship with the tube cage, the cage on my 337se worked loose during shipping and scratched the amp badly.


----------



## Mambosenior

Ultrainferno,
   
  Congratulations! May you have a very happy time with the amp. Any hum you'll hear for a bit is tube related. Be assured that the amp is solidly silent. In time, your HD-600 will amaze you with the LF 339.
  I would strongly recommend you give a good critical listen to the Chinese power tubes before you decide to ditch them.
   
  Best regards.


----------



## Graphicism

On my 336 I hear a slight hum with low impedance headphones but none whatsoever with my 600Ohm beyers, also no hum with orthodynamics.
   
  Damn nice amp though... I'm tempted but my existing tube amp tells me I don't need another.


----------



## Elythor

I have a DT990/250 and when I first got the LF339 it gave off a bit of hum on the left channel...but after the tubes are burned in the hum went away. So just give a few days and it should be fine. And yes I agree...the amp is really powerful.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Hi guys, we've got a problem.
   
  I came home, fired up the amp and the right channel is completely dead.
  I switched the tubes and the right channel is still dead.
   
  What do I do? (I'm pretty angry right now)
  I emailed Yuking, but he hasn't replied yet.


----------



## realmassy

Don't panic mate, it happened the same with my WA3: check every connection, interconnect, power cable, put the stock tubes back, try a different pair of headphones. And consider the different time in China, so he will probably reply tonight.


----------



## Ultrainferno

yeah, I checked all that, but its dead. can't even here the right tubes hum.
  Lets see what they reply. If not I guess I'll be looking for a tube repair shop :s


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Lets see what they reply. If not I guess I'll be looking for a tube repair shop :s


 
  Nope. no way. If the problem is the amp I'm sure you'll get a replacement.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yuking replied overnight that it's probably the source resistance that got damaged during transport
   

   
  This is going to be fun, I hardly know what a screwdriver is, and now I'm gonna have to replace these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  As you can see, Yuking pointed to the LEFT channel(White) while my RIGHT channel (Red) is dead.
  I suppose Left and Right have the same type of resistors? Anyone?


----------



## Skylab

I *absolutely* would NOT go poking around the inside of a tube amp unless you REALLY know what you are doing.  There are LETHAL voltages in tube amps, even when unplugged!  Make them take it back and fix it for you.


----------



## realmassy

Glad to hear you got a reply from Yuking.
  And I second what Skylab suggested: let him fix it for you, or ask for a replacement.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'll just have to take it to a shop then or ask someone who knows what to do. Sending it back costs hundreds of euros...
   
  I sent another email saying I can not do these reparations myself, and I asked if he will pay for the costs.
  Oh the joy of english - chinese communication... one thing to remember is not buying expensive things abroad anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: I already found a shop that is specialized in reparing tube amps. lucky me. Lets hope yuking pays the invoice


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'll just have to take it to a shop then or ask someone who knows what to do. Sending it back costs hundreds of euros...
> 
> I sent another email saying I can not do these reparations myself, and I asked if he will pay for the costs.
> Oh the joy of english - chinese communication... one thing to remember is not buying expensive things abroad anymore
> ...


 
   
  Update: Yuking will be paying for the reparation costs.


----------



## DrDustCell

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I didn't receive the cage to put over the tubes btw, or aren't they shipped anymore?


 
   
  I'm not sure about shipping internationally (from China) but ordering it from within got me the cage.
   
  Hope you get your problem fixed out for you!
   
   
  I very recently (a month ago) added the DT990 600 to my growing headphone collection, and I have to agree with Ultrainferno, the 339 *can* power these cans properly- with lots of (non-muddy) room to spare.
   
  Most (>75%) of the things I listen to are treble-heavy electronica such as asian electropop  (Perfume, T-ara, immi, saori@destiny, etc) and vocaloid (all synth, even the voices). I find myself enjoying my electronica much MUCH *MUCH* more with the dt990 that with my hd650. Ever since getting the dt990, I've been the victim of "lost time" hehe. "It's 4:30 am already!?!"
   
  I'm not too fond of gratitious amounts of bass, but I luuurve my sparkling, piercing highs. I guess you can call me a treblehead if there was such a term.. The hd650 made me turn the 339's knob all the way to 3oclock trying to look for extreme highs, but we all know that's an exercise in futility hehe, and DEM BASS (not in a good way, for me). With the dt990 2oclock is usually enough. Finally, the 339 is able to provide a strong bass punch to the dt990 and I'm not left wanting.
  
  A short bit about the 339 and the hd650- I'm not sure if anything in the price range can do better with capturing the true emotion of jazz music. At least nothing I've auditioned so far!
   
  I have one component of the chain missing though. a DAC. Will it really give me a noticeable, non-"tweaking minute" difference? Playing from laptop->339->headphone.


----------



## Mambosenior

Dr,
   
  I went ahead and bought an Audio-gd NFB-3 Dac. I recommend it highly! It is a great complement to one of my laptop set-ups which includes: MacBook Pro (non-lossless files via USB))—>Audio-gd Digital Interface w/PSU—>NFB-3—>LF339—>HD-800 (or HD-600).
   
  Best regards.


----------



## DrDustCell

When you remove the NFB-3, how does the sound degrade?
   
  I realize this is a beginner question, but I really have very little to go on about DAC's. (practical-hearing wise)


----------



## Mambosenior

Dr,
   
  I have never been very satisfied with the output from my MacBook Pro. It's quite passable—for movies, taped TV shows, etc.—but not for the best music fidelity. To the best of my ability, I would describe the sound of the MacBook without a Dac as “artificial.” Similar to the sounds that can be concocted via electronic keyboards in trying to emulate the timbres of an orchestral group.
   
  I have always had decent Dacs (not expensive) between laptop and amp. Most recently, I used an MHDT “Paradisea 3” and auditioned the “Havana.” I have also owned the very economical Lite Dac (with mods). The latter, a terrific value but doesn't do more than 16/44.1 (neither do the MHDT models). The NFB-3, considering how affordable and well built it is, sounds pretty amazing. Having been spoiled for years by the sublime sound of the Audiomeca Enkianthus X Dac in my speaker-based system, I am in awe of the NFB-3. Almost certainly my impression is being colored by the other recent arrivals (LF 339 and Audio-gd DI) which contribute to the wealth of good sounds emanating from my HD-800 and 600.
   
  My suggestion to you would be to acquire and try an economical model like the Lite or the Maverick Audio “D1,” preferably used, and hear if you like the sound. However, if you are happy and enjoying what you are hearing from your present system (without Dac), then please ignore my suggestion and avoid crossing to the “dark side.”
   
  Best regards.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My 2 cents: The first time I added a DAC in my laptop chain a new world of sound opened up to me. I could hear things I never heared before in my life even on my favorite songs.
  So yes, I would definately say a DAC will improve your musical experience.
   
  Oh and I happen to have a D1 DAc up for sale next week 
   
  On another matter, my replacement parts just arrived. I'm hoping now that that's actually what's wrong and that the shop can fix it.
  Did the 339 smell weird with you guys as well in the beginning? (and man it gets steaming hot!)


----------



## DrDustCell

Thanks for the inputs, Mambosenior and Ultrainferno!
   
  I am actually willing to spend ~300 USD on a DAC by the third quarter of 2011 if it was worth the investment. And going by your two opinions, I guess it's worth the time to do some auditioning! I'm getting some time off next month so I'm going with a friend to the local audiophile store. Me to check out DAC's, him to check out some grados.
   
  P.S. Ultrainferno, I might actually be interested in your sale if I wasn't based in China


----------



## panda-R

My quest for the ultimate OTL amp to drive my high impedance super combo (HD650, DT880/600) has led me to the LF339. Does the 339 offer that much better performance over the LF332s that it should be a no brainer to pick up the 339 for the extra cost? Is there any alternatives within North America that offers such a great performance/price ratio as the darkvoice/lafigaro amps?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The 332 series (S/C) were developed for low impedance phones as Yuking has already stated. I never look at US products, I can't help there, sry


----------



## Ultrainferno

well my amp is in the shop, he says it should be easy to fix. we'll see.
I got a surprise mail from Yuking saying he is shipping the tube cage when they are back in stock.


----------



## Ultrainferno

In the mean time I also ordered some RCA grey plates and 5998 Tung Sol as well to compare with the 6AS7G chatham & standard tubes.
  This thread is quiet


----------



## panda-R

I want more action in this thread!
   
  I can't wait to order mine!!!


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> This thread is quiet


 

 People shop in trends; unless it has Audio GD or Schiit in the name then the masses aren't interested. From reading some of the Schiit reviews you would think it's the only tube amp out there, I've even seen that some people are going to buy the Schiit DAC as soon as it comes out... this is without hearing it, what does that tell you?


----------



## menchi

It tells me that we should continue to discuss and extoll the positives of the DV 339 and toss in a comparison with the Lyr for good measure!


----------



## sluker

I hope skylab finds the time to review the LF339.
  Work like this should not be ignored.


----------



## Skylab

I doubt I will review it - I can't imagine it's that different from the DV337, which I really liked and commented on quite extensively.


----------



## sluker

Fair enough, there is only one of you (although sometimes I think you have replicated yourself based on how quickly you respond to anything with "skylab" in it. it's like your version of the bat signal)
  However, they did happen to address one of your complaints on the 337, moving the driver tubes forward  seems to have eliminated the low volume tube hum. Both my D7000's and my reshelled custom TF10's are dead silent.


----------



## Skylab

That's good to know. That really way my principal issue with the 337, which I otherwise liked quite a lot, and was a very good value for the money, I thought.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My amp is fixed, as Yuking figured a resistor was blown. Picking it up on Friday, it cost me 45€ to get it fixed, let see if I can get it back from Lafigaro


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> My amp is fixed, as Yuking figured a resistor was blown. Picking it up on Friday, it cost me 45€ to get it fixed, let see if I can get it back from Lafigaro


 

 Just look at this while you wait.
  By the way, I love it with the LCD-2. However, my only point of comparison is the M-Stage, which sounds really good with the LCD-2 especially with the class A mod. However, the LF339 sings with it.
  Skylab (sorry Rob) is there a more powerful tube combo for these amps (DV337) I think it would benefit from more power especially for the HE5-LE and it couldn't hurt the LCD-2 either.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice picture Sluker. Where's the light coming from below your 339?


----------



## sluker

The 339 is on a shelf with a light.
  By the way, how about that Gilbert? That is a hell of a streak. I hope he can win Lombardy in October, that would be an epic season.

  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Nice picture Sluker. Where's the light coming from below your 339?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Skylab (sorry Rob) is there a more powerful tube combo for these amps (DV337) I think it would benefit from more power especially for the HE5-LE and it couldn't hurt the LCD-2 either.


 

 The 5998 instead of the 6AS7G will provide more power, and sounded great with the 337.


----------



## sluker

Who makes the 5998? Is there a version/seller you recommend? I do not have a tube tester so I would need to rely on the seller.
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> The 5998 instead of the 6AS7G will provide more power, and sounded great with the 337.


----------



## Skylab

Only Tung-Sol ever made the 5998.  Stay away from the "5998A" - but otherwise, all 5998's are the same.  I can't recommend a seller, though.  They have become a little hard to get.  Best bet is probably the FS forums here.


----------



## sluker

Thanks,
  I almost bought the 5998a's but decided to wait for your response first.
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Only Tung-Sol ever made the 5998.  Stay away from the "5998A" - but otherwise, all 5998's are the same.  I can't recommend a seller, though.  They have become a little hard to get.  Best bet is probably the FS forums here.


----------



## Ultrainferno

sluker said:


> The 339 is on a shelf with a light.
> By the way, how about that Gilbert? That is a hell of a streak. I hope he can win Lombardy in October, that would be an epic season.




My supplier was out of 5998 as well. I dont think Gilbert will go for another victory. 4 out of 4 is epic enough already. I think boonen will have a good chance. 

I'll report back after the weekend with more amp impressions.
Yuking already agreed to refund the repaircosts btw. Good service!


----------



## Ultrainferno

double post :s


----------



## keph

need help here...did you all get the tube converter when you buy the 339??mine didnt came with it..if i want to buy is it this one..?sorry in chinese http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5650408066 pls see it and confirm to me...and what tubes can i use with this converter...EF80, EF800 and what else thank you...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just ask Yuking to deliver you the convertor for the type you want. I specifically asked for the EF80 one.
  I don't know if you can still get them for free, but I would ask him first


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





keph said:


> need help here...did you all get the tube converter when you buy the 339??mine didnt came with it..if i want to buy is it this one..?sorry in chinese http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5650408066 pls see it and confirm to me...and what tubes can i use with this converter...EF80, EF800 and what else thank you...


 


  You can also use EF860.


----------



## SP Wild

Subscribed.  My next amp is this or the LD balanced tube amp.  Leaning towards the LD at the moment as I have balanced most of my cans...I am working on the presumption that OTL might be more transparent than transformer coupled amps.  My Cayin always sounds more "open" with the impedance selector at the highest setting (4 impedance settings) and I presume higher settings would using less of the transformer windings...perhaps it bypasses it?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Guess what's back 
   

   

   

   
  Will get a better night picture when my better camera is here. I am loving the amp, the sound is just great and it makes the 600 ohm Beyers sing like never before. It's the first amp I heared that handles the DT990s like they're supposed to. Sometimes a bit sharp but thats the D1 DAC most likely, it'll be much better (darker) with the NFB that's arriving this week.
   
  I have nothing but good to say, I'm incredibly satisfied. It's dead silent, has huge amounts of power, sounds great and looks gorgeous. Perfect!


----------



## Mambosenior

Good for you! Glad you have it back and are enjoying it.
   
  I've been enjoying mine immensely, now partnered with the DI (PSU and upgraded clock) and NFB-3. Even if some days I only have a half-hour to listen, it's still a must. Thinking of acquiring the LCD-2 and wondering what the synergy would be with the LF339. (The sound from the HD-800 is still quite spectacular). Opinions or, better yet, experiences by anyone with the LCD-2 and a powerful tube amp would be appreciated.
   
  Best regards.
   
  P.S. By the way, I have each of the 339 footers sitting on top of 2/3-inch high rubber/cork isolation squares. I've found that this small elevation keeps the amp cooler and prevents wood discoloration (due to heat) on the cabinet where it sits.


----------



## keph

Planning to buy a pair for my 339 is this thing good?or better use the telefunken EF80?? need help pls because its quite expensive..


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't know these tubes, sry.
  But as everyone likes pictures, here's my actual headphone setup. I think I'm done (for a few months)
   

   
  Yuking covered all expenses for those who wonder. Great service! (even if communication isn't always easy. thanks freetranslations.com)


----------



## Graphicism

Looks great Ultrainferno, glad to hear you got it fixed! ~ You don't need that Mav audio any more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually I keep my Zero dac/amp around for the occasion I don't want to wait for my tubes to power on or I plan to fall asleep and leave it on over night, can't beat solid-state for that.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





graphicism said:


> Looks great Ultrainferno, glad to hear you got it fixed! ~ You don't need that Mav audio any more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I know about the D1 Dac, but it is handy to have 2 dacs. I use one of the outputs of the Onkyo Transport to feed the NFB and my headphone amp and the the other output goes to the D1 -> Speaker amp. That way I don't have to switch any cables and I kind of like the rolled of bass on my B&W speakers. The audio splitters I bought deliver so much hum I can't use them


----------



## keph

can this be used in our 339??
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7659372941
  i saw on the chinese web that it could use it without any converter or anything,,,thx


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't think so, but I'm not the expert here.
   
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6j5g.html
  http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6as7g.html


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





keph said:


> can this be used in our 339??
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7659372941
> i saw on the chinese web that it could use it without any converter or anything,,,thx


 


  Absolutely not.  The 6J5 is kind of like half a 6SN7 - it;s a medium mu single triode.  The 6AS7G is a dual-triode, and the 6SJ7 is a sharp-cutoff pentode.  Totally different,


----------



## keph

so the only signal tube i can use without converter is the 6SJ7, 6AC7, VT-112, VT-116, 5693, 6J4 thats all i know if without converter..is there any more tubes that i can use in the signal line??which one is the best??because i didnt quite like my EF80 with converter..


----------



## alvin sawdust

EF800, EF860 ( with converter )
  Quote: 





keph said:


> so the only signal tube i can use without converter is the 6SJ7, 6AC7, VT-112, VT-116, 5693, 6J4 thats all i know if without converter..is there any more tubes that i can use in the signal line??which one is the best??because i didnt quite like my EF80 with converter..


----------



## keph

see this,,,sorry all chinese..
  1.our members foto at chinese forum http://www.diybuy.net/thread-388099-1-1.html
  2.339 upgrade http://www.diybuy.net/thread-393486-1-1.html
  3.TUBES...http://www.diybuy.net/thread-388350-1-1.html
   
  pls explain to me how to they use a 6C5 and 6J5 Tubes for the signal line...


----------



## Ultrainferno

No idea sry, that's like chinese to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Serious, why don't you mail yuking, he's chinese. He might have an idea. And please come back to explain us


----------



## keph

hahahha i cant read chinese to..here ini beijing i am learning chinese hehehe..ill try to ask my friend to mail him and ask him so i can explain to you all..from what i read (a little) they have heavily mod the 339 so it can use other tubes like 6j5 and so on...
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> No idea sry, that's like chinese to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mambosenior

Gut feeling says “don’t take the risk.” The damn thing (complement, of course) sounds terrific—even with the Chinese 6N13P tube—with EF 800s (best) or GE 6AC7. The Russky drivers (6Ж4) which come standard are also pretty good.
   
  (One day, perhaps bored and with nothing to attend to, the Good Lord, by no means displeased with his Bach, Mozart and Beethoven, decided to “tweak” the musical genealogy He had bestowed on Earth. Surprised, shocked and bewildered—3-parts angel and 1-part devil—He contemplated Wagner.)


----------



## Ultrainferno

So who was using the 339 + LCD-2 ? Any impressions?


----------



## sluker

It's the best combo I have. However, my only other reference is the M-Stage. 
  The soundstage is on par with the 701's and the base is as deep as the D7000's. All of my other headphones are gathering dust at the moment.
  I would like to try the 5998 tubes to give the LCD-2's more power but I can't seem to find any.
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> So who was using the 339 + LCD-2 ? Any impressions?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thanks for the reply. there actually are some 5998 TS available in ebay. My local seller doesn't have any either


----------



## Mambosenior

Today I tried the AKG-702 on the LF339. Expecting to get a bit of hum due to the lowish 62-Ohm impedance, I was surprised that the amp was perfectly silent. Ran the pots all the way up without signal and nothing. Silence (well except for the house frau in a near room opening drawers noisily while searching for our lawyer's phone number).
   
  It drives the AKG with control and a sweetness that was unexpected as I had always found this HP to be a bit too bright for my taste. Soundstage has always been terrific with the 702 and remains so driven by the 339. I think I'll buy it again (more noise from above source) to tide me over until I am ready to commit to one of the orthos. Next up is the 702 with my Audio-gd C-2SA.
   
  Anyway, those with low-impedance HPs and a liking for tube amps may want to give the 339 a try.


----------



## keph

WOW thats my first word...i just re_terminate my hd650 cable from 6.35mm to xlr 3 pins...and when i plugged it everything YES EVERYTHING sound different..normally the volume knob is up to 11o clock position and now its at 9.30 o clock position..feels more powerful..(it should be more powerful rite from the xlr output than the standard 6.35mm)..the bass is much more punchy and solid and mids more warm and sound stage becomes wider a bit..love the xlr output...u guys should try it..hehehe


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





keph said:


> i just re_terminate my hd650 cable from 6.35mm to xlr 3 pins...


 
  Puzzled. Please explain. How can one 3-pin XLR give you stereo?


----------



## keph

got inside 4 cables for my headphone cable 1 red clour 1 silver clour and 2 blue color..1 red to pin no.2 and then 1 silver to pin number 3 and then the blue one to the number 1 pin,, for me is stereo left and right correct and i hear the same sound as before...or am i wrong??
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Puzzled. Please explain. How can one 3-pin XLR give you stereo?


----------



## Mambosenior

Thank you for the explanation. I wish I could tell you if you are correct but have no experience in re-wiring cables. For some reason it was my impression that one needed one 4-pin XLR for stereo from one lead. (See this: apparently for turning a 1/4-inch stereo jack to a mono XLR: http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/xlr-jack-stereo.html)
   
  Can someone with savvy chime in here?


----------



## keph

it was not me to re wire the cable it was a guy in the audio shop helped me (cuz i bought the xlr from him)..for me it sounds the same as when i use the 6.35mm(before re wire)..the only differences is that its better,,,or my ear is broken???hahaha help me here pls..
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I wish I could tell you if you are correct but have no experience in re-wiring cables. For some reason it was my impression that one needed one 4-pin XLR for stereo from one lead. (See this: apparently for turning a 1/4-inch stereo jack to a mono XLR: http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/xlr-jack-stereo.html)
> 
> Can someone with savvy chime in here?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Does that mean you're using a 1/4 to xlr or did you mod the headphone out on the 339?


----------



## yuking09

customers indoor use 339 to drive d5000(25 ohm),it does well,too.


----------



## keph

no i cut the 6.35mm and swap it to 3pin xlr...
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Does that mean you're using a 1/4 to xlr or did you mod the headphone out on the 339?


----------



## Ultrainferno

No, the 339 has no XLR out?


----------



## keph

mine have,,i guess everyone also have..its the neutrik combo series http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/204_170891662/Combo_A_Series_productlist.aspx and i can stick my 3pin male xlr there...
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> No, the 339 has no XLR out?


----------



## Ultrainferno

You're absolutely right, my mistake


----------



## keph

hahaha..u didnt realize huh..mee too the first time i did not realize it..but then i found out there are 3 xtra hole like a micky mouse hole hahah..
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You're absolutely right, my mistake


----------



## lunarmouse

IMHO it is relatively easy to drive a 32ohm D5000, how about some monsters like DT880 600ohm?


----------



## keph

it can drive my dt990 600ohm well..
  Quote: 





lunarmouse said:


> IMHO it is relatively easy to drive a 32ohm D5000, how about some monsters like DT880 600ohm?


----------



## Mambosenior

My question remains: Is the re-wired XLR mono or stereo? On http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/204_170891662/Combo_A_Series_productlist.aspx there is no mention that the XLR is stereo, hence my confusion. Yuking09, please?


----------



## keph

i just chat with the BOSS of La Figaro just now he says 
   
  keph  9:41:48 AM
   
  现在我的问题是如果转了头到XLR我还能听的声音还STEREO 吗？
   
  翡伽璐/黑嗓  9:42:13 AM
  应该没有问题
   
    keph  9:49:50 AM
 哈哈哈对但是他们说的是应该不能STEREO

 翡伽璐/黑嗓  9:50:15 AM
 和他们交流下

 keph  9:50:55 AM
 好的我告诉他们在HEAD-FI吧

 翡伽璐/黑嗓  9:52:29 AM
  好的






  you can google translate that it means can and no problem at all if i swap the 6.35mm to xlr 3pins...
   
  my answer is still yes its stereo i can still hear the differences between left and right correctly...i listen to the virtual barber shop thing and all is correct(with a wider sound stage,better than before)..and watch movies and all still stereo...
   
  what i did was..
   
  my upgraded cable has 4 wires inside 1 red clour 1 silver clour and 2 blue color..what i guess was 1 silver and 1 red should be the left and right cable and the 2 blue is ground/hot wire i suppose? so the guy who helped me solder the cables soldered the 2 blue cables together in pin number 1 and then the 1 silver and 1 red to the pin number 2 and 3(left and right channel)..and i get STEREO.... 
   
  this is my cable before i swapped the head..http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8760539692
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> My question remains: Is the re-wired XLR mono or stereo? On http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/204_170891662/Combo_A_Series_productlist.aspx there is no mention that the XLR is stereo, hence my confusion. Yuking09, please?


----------



## Mambosenior

Keph,
   
  Thanks for your answer. I have a HD-600 and will try this mod since the upgraded HD-650 cable I bought for it is so cheap I can buy a new one.
   
  Forgive this very dumb question but: in an XLR, how does one recognize which are the pin numbers?
   
  Best regards.


----------



## keph

no probz..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if u see clearly at the inside of the xlr casing there is the number 1 2 3 written...and also in our 339 socket there is also 1 2 3 written..number 1 as i know is for hot wire or ground and the 2 and 3 is for the left and right channels...
  
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Keph,
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I have a HD-600 and will try this mod since the upgraded HD-650 cable I bought for it is so cheap I can buy a new one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mambosenior

Thank you. By the way, found a thread here that documents this procedure. Interesting.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/521406/3-pin-xlr-headphone-plug-wiring-pin-out


----------



## alvin sawdust

What is the point of rewiring to the 3 pin arrangment? You will still be sharing the ground just like when using a 1/4" plug, SQ will be no different.


----------



## realmassy

alvin sawdust said:


> What is the point of rewiring to the 3 pin arrangment? You will still be sharing the ground just like when using a 1/4" plug, SQ will be no different.




Exactly my point, I can't see any benefit in that rewiring: if you think it sounds better than the standard plug it's either placebo effect or the quality of the socket...which I find quite hatd to believe!


----------



## keph

no point actually just trying something new to me...is it bad???maybe its placebo maybe anything but i prefer it than normal 1/4 plug..cheers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> What is the point of rewiring to the 3 pin arrangment? You will still be sharing the ground just like when using a 1/4" plug, SQ will be no different.


 


   


  Quote: 





realmassy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## realmassy

I like placebo effect as well, no worries! And, at the end of the day, if it sounds good to you...then it's better! 
  
  Quote: 





keph said:


> no point actually just trying something new to me...is it bad???maybe its placebo maybe anything but i prefer it than normal 1/4 plug..cheers...


----------



## keph

have anyone tried these amp with any Hifiman's headphones???im planning to buy the HE-500 headphone...i wanna try something new "ORTHOS" hehehe...


----------



## Mambosenior

Would be very interested to hear opinions of the HE series driven by the LF339. I've been surprised and delighted with the synergy of the AKG-702 and the amp.


----------



## keph

good news everyone...since the place where i buy headphones here in Beijing has a HE-500, HE-4, HE-5LE on display i can bring 1 home (leaving my passport there) for testing i would love to bring one HE-500 back home tomorrow or day after tomorrow..i would love to give impressions about this pairing..want and see people...
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Would be very interested to hear opinions of the HE series driven by the LF339. I've been surprised and delighted with the synergy of the AKG-702 and the amp.


----------



## Mambosenior

Go for it!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





keph said:


> good news everyone...since the place where i buy headphones here in Beijing has a HE-500, HE-4, HE-5LE on display i can bring 1 home (leaving my passport there) for testing i would love to bring one HE-500 back home tomorrow or day after tomorrow..i would love to give impressions about this pairing..want and see people...


 
  Any news?


----------



## Mambosenior

I've been fooling around with the AKG-702 which was a HP I liked marginally the first time I owned it. I now understand I didn't have the ballsy amplifier required to run it to its full potential. The LF339 certainly does a great job with it and I've had correspondence with a member here who feels the same way.
   
  Apart from the 339, I recently bought a Audio-gd C-2SA with upgraded volume pot and wiring. Promising 6 watts at 50ohm, I was curious how this (my first SS amp) would do with the 702. As I reported already, it does just great. Musical, powerful and without a trace of edginess, it is quite a surprise considering the relatively modest price. Workmanship is first-rate, although it appears that it's no longer available.
   
  Expecting my eventual dive into the ortho pool with, probably, either the HE-6 or 500, I'd be curious to see how either one of these amps will perform (Keph should probably be chiming in any minute now with his much-anticipated opinion on the 339 + ortho of choice). In the eventuality that neither works optimally with the HE models, I have a well-maintained and upgraded Threshold 400A that I'll put into service.
   
  The LF339 has been nothing but a joy to own and listen to. Let's see what it can do with the orthos.


----------



## sluker

I have both the HE5-LE and the LCD-2, and to be honest I do not think the 339 has enough power to drive the HE5-LE's which sound much fuller with my vintage Sansui AU717 and even off the speaker taps of my MiniWatt.
  However, the LCD-2's sound amazing, smooth, detailed, with deep and wide soundstage, and black background, especially when paired with Steve Eddy's Q cable.
  Now if only I could find some reasonably priced TS5998 tubes I think the 339 would be even better with the LCD-2's and perhaps even give the HE5-LE's enough power to open up.
  Although I have not heard them, I would look into the HE-500's if you are interested in HiFiman orthos. I hear these require less power to open up.


----------



## Sganzerla

Do you guys believe this amp can run 8/10 hours a day without problems?
   I'm thinking of adding it to my system but I'm a little worried about what may happen to this product on the long run...
   
   If more people could write about the synergy between this amp and DT880/600 (my actual headphone) and K701(previous), I'm all ears.


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Do you guys believe this amp can run 8/10 hours a day without problems?
> I'm thinking of adding it to my system but I'm a little worried about what may happen to this product on the long run...
> 
> If more people could write about the synergy between this amp and DT880/600 (my actual headphone) and K701(previous), I'm all ears.


 
  Some weekends I've run mine for more than 9-10 hrs/day. Haven't had any issues so far. My speaker-system RM-200s I've left on for whole days without problems.
   
  As far as K701 synergy, I believe my 702 is pretty much the same product.
   
  Slucker,
  thanks for the opinion. From all I've read, the HE-500 is probably where I'll dip my ortho-toe in first.


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Slucker,
> thanks for the opinion. From all I've read, the HE-500 is probably where I'll dip my ortho-toe in first.


 
  If you prefer the 702's to something like the D7000's then I would say go for the HiFiman phones.
  For what it's worth, I think Fang has done a great job creating his brand and my dealings with him have been nothing but positive. They have great customer support here in the US. I bought a used pair of HE5-LE's and one of the hardware pieces failed. He replaced it with a brand new pair and the whole process only took three weeks. You can't ask for more than that.


----------



## keph

sorry guys no update yet the shop's display has not been returned yet from the loaner..hopes he returns it back soon..sorry guys..but from what i heard from the owner of the shop 339 and HE-500 is a good synergy...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Do you guys believe this amp can run 8/10 hours a day without problems?
> I'm thinking of adding it to my system but I'm a little worried about what may happen to this product on the long run...
> 
> If more people could write about the synergy between this amp and DT880/600 (my actual headphone) and K701(previous), I'm all ears.


 

 In weekends I easily run it for 8 hours or more. Haven't had any problems at all doing that. The amp gets hot pretty quick anyway, even the volume controls.
  I'll try to mesure some temparatures this weekend if I don't forget
   
  As I (and other posters)said before  the 339 is a very good match with 600ohm Beyers. It finally delivers the punch and everything else they need. Imho it makes it sound the way it should (DT990/600). I'm pretty sure that would be the same for the DT880.
   
  I fully agree with Mambosenior a few posts back "The LF339 has been nothing but a joy to own and listen to"
  I'm still waiting for the tube cage tho


----------



## keph

everyday...yes everyday i turn my amp around 8-10 hours...no problem at all only it gets hot like a microwave hahaha but i put one 6cm fan just right at the middle of the vents to suck the hot air out...it really helps a lot..


----------



## Ultrainferno

@Mambosenior: Selling your HD600s for a pair of LCD-2?


----------



## Mambosenior

Ultrainferno,
   
  Nein! No LCD-2 for me or any other ortho. Since I couldn't grow an extra set (or two) of ears, I decided to part with the HD-600. I've been having a very interesting time listening to the AKG-702, through the LF339, A-gd C-2SA, and even the DV3322 (may be up for sale soon). What I do like about both the 702 and the HD-800 is the wide and deep soundstage, and spectacular detail through the amps I presently own. The HD-600 is pretty remarkable also but I hate seeing it sitting there without being used. Shame on me that the resident Tsarina found I also had a brand new PH-3000 stuck in a closet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (She did bubble over with approval and satisfaction as she watched me typing in the “For Sale” forum.)
   
  At the moment, after a lot of reading and having been unable to listen to any of the ortho models, I am going to sit and wait a while. I was leaning towards one of the HE models (6 or 500) but am not convinced enough that either of them would provide greater musical pleasure than the HD-800. Let's see what new developments in ortho-land arise in the near future.
   
  Best regards.


----------



## dm50000007

*I just moved to Manila.....one hr to HK.....and had to leave my home stereo in usa because size of my condo.....so I am going to go with headphones.....I am thinking of hd800 or hd650  just from reviews I have read...also read they work well with darkvoice....anyone know a dealer in HK....thanks*


----------



## reiserFS

Just for some comparisons, I've had my LD MK VI running for more than 14 hours a day in balanced operation which runs way hotter than the 339 without any problems. You should be more than fine.
  
  Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Do you guys believe this amp can run 8/10 hours a day without problems?
> I'm thinking of adding it to my system but I'm a little worried about what may happen to this product on the long run...
> 
> If more people could write about the synergy between this amp and DT880/600 (my actual headphone) and K701(previous), I'm all ears.


----------



## keph

just order from yuking09 he can send it to manila i guess..its better to order than to go to HK saves you a lot of money and time...but if you are interested to go to HK for shopping or business trip while getting the 339 too ill ask the La Figaro BOSS about any dealer or seller in HK area...
  
  Quote: 





dm50000007 said:


> *I just moved to Manila.....one hr to HK.....and had to leave my home stereo in usa because size of my condo.....so I am going to go with headphones.....I am thinking of hd800 or hd650  just from reviews I have read...also read they work well with darkvoice....anyone know a dealer in HK....thanks*


----------



## Sganzerla

Thanks for the feedback, guys!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Here are some temperatures I mesured today:
   

   
  So as it shows, the temp is more or less at its max after 1 hour already
  Hope this helps!


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's getting very quiet in here...


----------



## sluker

Guilty.
  I have the vintage receiver bug. I need to spend some quality time with my 339.


----------



## Mambosenior

I am away from my LF339 until mid-August and do miss it. Listening to my speaker system (no headphones here) has been a pleasure and also enlightening. I am very surprised that my tandem of HD-800-LF339 with associated gear now rivals the speaker set-up in finesse and excitement. I never thought HP listening could accomplish this.
   
  I notice that the thread is still saddled with the erroneous company name. Shame.


----------



## panda-R

i anticpate purchasing one in the next few months!
   
  need a dac to go with it, any recommendations?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





panda-r said:


> i anticpate purchasing one in the next few months!
> 
> need a dac to go with it, any recommendations?


 


  You won't be disappointed with the 339. What's your Dac budget? What are you looking for?


----------



## DrDustCell

Well, (today) I myself just bought a DAC after a few busy months! I got a Yulong D100 and my friend got a Yulong U100, both of which are actually integrated DAC/AMPs. I'll be recommending them to our friend here.
   


Spoiler: Picture%20of%20D100









Spoiler: Pictures%20of%20U100






   
  I have auditioned both for a few times, but moreso of course for my own D100 purchase. I've just now paired the Yulong D100 and U100 with my La Figaro 339 and both of them were unbelievably transparent while noticeably increasing the clarity (redundant?) when paired with the 339. Left alone without an external amplification, they sound very inadequate. If it's just power you're looking for, then yes, they've got just enough juice to drive a DT990 600 ohms to normal listening volumes but you can feel the integrated amplifier struggle in quality which was especially evident on the AKG K702. But you're getting the powerhouse of an amplifier, the 339, which will give you much more than any dynamic headphone you're trying to to drive. I haven't been able to try any orthodynamics on the 339 yet though, but I personally cannot go any higher with the DT990 600 after 2.5 o' clock on the volume knob (treble heavy electronic music!).
   
  DAC-wise, the D100 and the U100 are similar(ly very clear and transparent), and I really do not feel the bump down in price from D100 to U100 was because of the sizable loss of quality of the DAC, but rather because of the loss of the myriad inputs and outputs that the D100 had, as well as the reduced size.
   
  The U100 has these in/outs in the back:


Spoiler: U100 back






  The D100 is more versatile with these:


Spoiler: D100 back






   
  Even after having decided to choose the D100 for the reason of future proofing myself (going optical in after getting a pc, balanced outs for a future speaker system, etc), I still think that price-to-performance wise, the U100 wins hands down and would be the best one to test the waters of chinese DACs with. Either way you won't be disappointed I assure you twenty times over. Oh, and don't forget you're already getting the heavenly sounding LF339 to pair up with any of these two great DACs!
   
  Other DAC's tried but dropped: (all of them were inferior to both the D100 and U100 in price-to-performance ratio)
  - LITE DACAH
  - Musiland MD10
  - Arce MDAC
   
  The standard store prices of the U100 and D100 in China are:
  Yulong U100 - 1399 RMB
  Yulong D100 - 2680 RMB
   
  I always get sizable (hundreds of RMB) discounts from the audiophile store I frequent though, so if your distributor is not haggle-allergic, you could try.
   
  Good luck in deciding!
   
  ~~~
   
  Short disclaimer: I am currently residing in China and I get to try all these nice Chinese dacs/amps/speakers/power filters/etc in audiophile stores, but mostly only those. Western audio hardware (aside from headphones obviously) are quite limited in my city aside from big names like Lehmann or Graham or Woo Audio or whatever.
   
  Anyway, headphone convention coming up next month so if there's any impressions you guys want from Chinese stuff, just say the word.


----------



## panda-R

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You won't be disappointed with the 339. What's your Dac budget? What are you looking for?


 

 umm ~600 would be alright, i don't want to go too crazy 
   
  right now i'm using a matrix mini-i, so something definitely better!


----------



## keph

DrDustCell hey which part of China are you in?im in China too im in Beijing...its nice to have a fellow head-fier in Beijing too hahha...


----------



## Ultrainferno

It always amazes me to see how loud you can get it. With the same beyers I can only get up to 9 o'clock. 9.30 max and with the senns its just 1 mark on the volume dial.

  
  Quote: 





drdustcell said:


> I haven't been able to try any orthodynamics on the 339 yet though, but I personally cannot go any higher with the DT990 600 after 2.5 o' clock on the volume knob (treble heavy electronic music!).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





panda-r said:


> umm ~600 would be alright, i don't want to go too crazy
> 
> right now i'm using a matrix mini-i, so something definitely better!


 


  There are lots of good DAC's out there. Audio GD is popular here. The Havana Dac, the Anedio D1 dac, ...


----------



## DrDustCell

Quote: 





keph said:


> DrDustCell hey which part of China are you in?im in China too im in Beijing...its nice to have a fellow head-fier in Beijing too hahha...


 

 Haha, sorry, I'm quite far from Beijing. I'm based in Hangzhou. I do go to Beijing from time to time though! Any meet-ups there in the next few months?
   
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> It always amazes me to see how loud you can get it. With the same beyers I can only get up to 9 o'clock. 9.30 max and with the senns its just 1 mark on the volume dial.


 
   
  I always have to clean some ruptured eardrum blood off the pads of my DT990 after an extended listening session..
   
  edit: maybe the difference in our volume knob level is because i almost never listen to western music (i.e. music made in the western hemisphere) where the loudness war runs uncontrollably rampant.. i just acquired MJ's album "Invincible", played "Unbreakable", put on my HD650's, and I was immediately forced to crank my usually 1:30 to around 10.. does my theory have any weight?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *DrDustCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always have to clean some ruptured eardrum blood off the pads of my DT990 after an extended listening session..
> 
> edit: maybe the difference in our volume knob level is because i almost never listen to western music (i.e. music made in the western hemisphere) where the loudness war runs uncontrollably rampant.. i just acquired MJ's album "Invincible", played "Unbreakable", put on my HD650's, and I was immediately forced to crank my usually 1:30 to around 10.. does my theory have any weight?


 

  
  That could be one reason, a weird one but it sure is possible. Maybe someone else can chip in as well?
  Whats your listening level on the 339 using a DAC, no preamp?


----------



## keph

using my musiland monitor 02 dac using my hd650 i turn the knob to 10 O clock position using my dt990 600ohm turn it to 11 O clock..
   
  but using my lyrical 5i dac hd650 only at 9 O clock and dt990 to 10 O clock..
   
  this the the most enjoyable listening volumes to me..everyone have different ears so i guess is up to the user on turning the volume up or down...


----------



## Mambosenior

Around  9:-10: with the HD-800. Anything over that and I'd be eligible to apply for disability payments.


----------



## DrDustCell

Now that I think about it, back when I wasn't using a DAC, my listening volume was always 1 level higher than now... Maybe that's the cause? Just to be sure, here's a quick experiment. If anyone's up to it, please compare your 339 listening levels with mine.
   
  notes: I don't use an external preamp. Everything is at 100%, I only control the volume knobs on the 339.
  The setup is: Laptop --USB-> Yulong D100 ==RCA2=> LaFigaro 339 -> HD650; with youtube video volumes also at max
   
  [HQ] MV 周杰倫 星晴 - Jay Chou . Xing Qing
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByYicT595kM
  my 339 volume knobs at:


Spoiler: anti-placebo



4.5/8


   
  王菲 《天空(unplugged)》
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv-Wax5dQl0
  my 339 volume knobs at:


Spoiler: anti-placebo



4/8


   
  Harmonia～見果てぬ地へ～ - 志方あきこ
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqnLAhlW1c8
  my 339 volume knobs at:


Spoiler: anti-placebo



3.5/8


   
  Perfume edge(⊿-mix) live performance multiangle-3 HD
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oppTgTq4u7M
  my 339 volume knobs at:


Spoiler: anti-placebo



3.5/8


   
  DAISHI DANCE - Take Me Home Country Roads (Feat. Arvin Homa Aya)
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KGBe_pfWgw
  my 339 volume knobs at:


Spoiler: anti-placebo



4/8


   
  Black Eyed Peas - Outta My Head HQ
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjCbFAKXpGA
  my 339 volume knobs at:


Spoiler: anti-placebo



4/8


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Around  9:-10: with the HD-800. Anything over that and I'd be eligible to apply for disability payments.


 


  Exactly! I have never ever listened over 10, so position 3.
  So I guess alot depends on the dac used...


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


>


 

 New adapter available?


----------



## xmdkq

New adapter available     EF86


----------



## Lil' Knight

^ That's one heck of an adapter! The CMC Bakelite socket looks really nice.


----------



## AnalogMan

Hello
  I`m new in this forum - greetings from distant Poland. I would like to buy an amplifier LaFigaro 339 but I have a few question about it. 
  1.now I have PERREAUX SHX-1 headphone amp.  and connected to this amp Tandberg preamp. It`s that combo works with 339? Another worlds - Can I connect my preamp to 339?
  2.why two power socket ? this is for110/220v?
  3. I use HD600 (recabling StefanAudioArt - I highly recommend by the way) and I wonder how do they work with 339. Many good opinion from Your about HD 650+339. Unfortunately HD650 is too dark for me/AKG 702 too light for rock music (in my opinion) - you know problems,problems...
  Anyway, I will be very grateful for your help


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





analogman said:


> Hello
> I`m new in this forum - greetings from distant Poland. I would like to buy an amplifier LaFigaro 339 but I have a few question about it.
> 1.now I have PERREAUX SHX-1 headphone amp.  and connected to this amp Tandberg preamp. It`s that combo works with 339? Another worlds - Can I connect my preamp to 339?
> 2.why two power socket ? this is for110/220v?
> ...


 

 Welcome to Head-fi!
   
  1. Of course you could connect your pre amp to the 339, but I haven't done so myself. I only use my pre amp for my speaker system, maybe someone else can reply more in detail
  2. There are two power sockets because this is a dual mono design. So basically there are 2 of every part as the left and right channel are separated. That's also why you have 2 volume dials, one for each channel, as you can clearly see in the pictures. The Voltage 110/220v is set at the company before shipping it to you, there is no 110/220 switch on the back
  3. The Senns do very well with this amp. I've used both 600 and 650 with it and the combination is just great as others here in the forum will confirm. Don't worry about this 
   
  U.


----------



## AnalogMan

Ultrainferno - meny thanks!
  I I wrote to mr Liu yi - he answer, and yes his English is even worse than mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Eeverything seems to be ok. I decides to purchase next month.
  For now my PERREAUX is for sale - it`s that little box on the right - hehe :

  ah yes, last doubt - opinion from my forum ( I will try to accurately translate):
   
  " As for me, dual headphone amplifier potentiometer on it a mistake. Headset paired with a precision of tenths of a decibel and manual control of channels here."
  Anyone comments? Skylab maybe?


----------



## alvin sawdust

^ ^ You are right about the dual volume knobs being a pain. I have the DarkVoice 337se and it is on the bottom shelf of my rack so accurately adjusting volume levels can wear me down sometimes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> ^ ^ You are right about the dual volume knobs being a pain. I have the DarkVoice 337se and it is on the bottom shelf of my rack so accurately adjusting volume levels can wear me down sometimes.


 


  I can't say it has bothered me once actually. I find it quite handy actually


----------



## Mambosenior

Double volume controls hasn’t bother me either since my 339 sits on an easily accessible top shelf.  I also prefer to have control with centering the sound image on recordings that need it.


----------



## RedBull

If you can control the volume with pre-amp, this will be brilliant, but otherwise, it's quite troublesome for me.  I would prefer La Figaro (or/and Darkvoice) provide some kind of left right Balancer instead.  That's one of the reason I sold mine, but otherwise, the sound is brilliant with HD650 or high impedance phones, especially for creating a large soundstage effect, like orchestra.


----------



## AnalogMan

Well, as you can see there are many opinions on this subject. There is nothing else but wait. Unfortunately mr Liu don`t answer for my mail. I hope it`s only a vacation time not end of production this amplifier. Will see.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Liuyi is quite slow responding to emails and messages. I have a feeling he might have to have someone translate for him and then have that person respond to the emails, just a guess.
  Quote: 





analogman said:


> Well, as you can see there are many opinions on this subject. There is nothing else but wait. Unfortunately mr Liu don`t answer for my mail. I hope it`s only a vacation time not end of production this amplifier. Will see.


----------



## Ultrainferno

i always send him my mails in english and chinese (google translate) and always get a reply overnight. it helps to use his private mail as well


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just got some new RCA 6A7G 61-07 dated grey plates to try. They're heating up right now 
   
  Edit: They burn less nice but they seem to have a bit more power. Sonically i can't spot any big differences, maybe they're a bit clearer


----------



## realmassy

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I just got some new RCA 6A7G 61-07 dated grey plates to try. They're heating up right now
> 
> Edit: They burn less nice but they seem to have a bit more power. Sonically i can't spot any big differences, maybe they're a bit clearer


 
  Hey mate,
  have you ever tried some 5998 or tungsol 7236? On my WA3 they sound more 3D, and louder of course, because of the higher gain.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I've been looking for some TS5998 for months but no luck so far.
  Tungsol 7236? I'll have to look up on the 7236 type


----------



## realmassy

I had one TS7236 in the past, but it was hissing a bit. It was very nice sounding though.
  I got a matched pair off ebay last week, and it should be with me in a few days.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Can I ask how much you paid for the matched pair?


----------



## realmassy

About £80, shipping from US included


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


ultrainferno said:


> I've been looking for some TS5998 for months but no luck so far.
> Tungsol 7236? I'll have to look up on the 7236 type


 

 http://jaben.net/forums/index.php?topic=17223.0
  I'm not sure you can access the above page, but this person have 3 pairs of TS5998 for sale.
   
  I find TS5998 is very powerful, dynamic, tight bass, solid-statish sound, but not as smooth as RCS 6AS7GT, although the bass is not as tight as TS5998.  But that with my previous Darkvoice 337.  Boy, I missed  my DV337


----------



## wasp131

Langrex have 5998's ,bit pricey though,
   
  http://cgi.ebay.ie/5998-JAN-TUNG-SOL-NOS-/310296108322


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





wasp131 said:


> Langrex have 5998's ,bit pricey though,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/5998-JAN-TUNG-SOL-NOS-/310296108322


 

 Yowza. 60£ for one...
   
  Quote: 





wasp131 said:


> Langrex have 5998's ,bit pricey though,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/5998-JAN-TUNG-SOL-NOS-/310296108322


 
   
   
  Sorry, no access


----------



## en1808

where  can i buy 339 in us ?
  thx


----------



## Ultrainferno

I dont think there is a dealer in the usa. You buy it online from yuking himself

http://www.yuking09.com/339.asp


----------



## en1808

THANKS
   
  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk7injplhpj.jpg
  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9fxiiwwxj.jpg
  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9li570xuj.jpg
  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9lln792bj.jpg
  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9n02yjf7j.jpg
  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9lwq4x7jj.jpg
  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9mh6cy1yj.jpg
  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1dk9nict0ubj.jpg
  ]http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6a07e965gw1djpejmikuoj.jpg
   
  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk1NDU2NDUy.html]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk1NDU2NDUy.html


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice pictures. what tubes did you get?
   
  I just got a message this week from LF that they're shipping out my tube cover. Good news 
  Did you get a tube cover with it?
   
  What 6080 tubes are the warmest? RCA?


----------



## Ultrainferno

What tubes besides
   
  6AC7s GE & 6SJ7s (both metal & glasstop) from RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.
   
  would you guys suggest? (no convertor needed)


----------



## Ultrainferno

Man, this thread is depressingly silent...
   
  Anyway, just wanted to mention the Hifiman HE-500 sound great with the 339. I'm still waiting for my ALO recabled LCD2 to arrive, but I'm sure they'll be just as great (at least)
  This afternoon I'm giving my new Beyerdynamic T70 a listen.


----------



## qawsedrf

If anyone can tell me how it sounds with a "silver" silk driver HD650, maybe it might be less silent a few months later.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's simple awesome. The tubes give the Senns the perfect sound, it was my fav combo (before getting the top tier headphones).
  I've had it with the HD600 as well and it's equally great, the only think this amp isn't that good for are highly sentitive cans and iems (imho)
  The 339 gives the Senns that perfect strong bass, great mids and nice trebble (not sharp or too detailed)
  Honestly, you can't go wrong. Other would confirm this, but as you can see they're not really active anymore (must be because this amp is so great, they need nothing else  )
  And besides, Ryan is a nice fellow to deal with. Don't forget to ask for your tube convertors of your liking (i sugest the EF80) and the tubecase that comes with it.
   
  Keep us posted


----------



## qawsedrf

ultrainferno said:


> It's simple awesome. The tubes give the Senns the perfect sound, it was my fav combo (before getting the top tier headphones).
> I've had it with the HD600 as well and it's equally great, the only think this amp isn't that good for are highly sentitive cans and iems (imho)
> The 339 gives the Senns that perfect strong bass, great mids and nice trebble (not sharp or too detailed)
> Honestly, you can't go wrong. Other would confirm this, but as you can see they're not really active anymore (must be because this amp is so great, they need nothing else  )
> ...




Oh, so yuking is Ryan ya?  I can speak Chinese with him, so I hope when I order from him it wouldn't trouble him too much.  Noted on the tube convertors, I'll need to do abit of studying on tubes though. My previous studies were totally different, being on 12AU7 variants of tubes, but that's ages ago....

To be honest I think I'll be doing minimal tube rolling if possible since I seldom use my HD650... My HD650 had seen very few hours of usage since its purchase on January this year. I've probably not even worn it over 100 hours, cause I have a tendency of using my earbuds more often than my HD650. Still, as I am purchasing a desktop CDP soon, I think it'll only be fair if I give the HD650 another chance and try to set it up as my bedside/leisure rig. Hence the thought on the La Figaro amp. Great to hear impressions from you who did try out the HD650+339 combo though, an assuring advice. Many thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I dont know where i got ryan from, sorry. Its not his name, yuking is Liu Yi


----------



## qawsedrf

ultrainferno said:


> I dont know where i got ryan from, sorry. Its not his name, yuking is Liu Yi




Hah.. No worries.  I will be grabbing my LF339 from yuking for sure!


Just to be a little OT, say, I was wondering why your nick looks familiar to me. After checking back, I've just realised you've dropped me a bleep via PM asking about some 12AU7 RCA tubes last year. Haha. Many happened since then eh, from Bravo amp to La Figaro 339.


----------



## DrDustCell

ultrainferno said:


> The 339 gives the Senns that perfect strong bass, great mids and nice trebble (not sharp or too detailed)
> Honestly, you can't go wrong. Other would confirm this, but as you can see they're not really active anymore (must be because this amp is so great, they need nothing else  )




Confirming with the fury of a thousand suns.


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> “...as you can see they're not really active anymore (must be because this amp is so great, they need nothing else ”


 

 Absolutamundo, Ultra! Hey, congratulations on your venturing into ortho land. My HD-800 is still singing with the LF 339. Haven't been tempted with any other amp for this ’phone. Since I just bought the Hifiman HE-5LE (hasn't arrived yet) I have resurrected my Threshold 400A for use with it (via speaker taps). Don't think the LF339 would drive it with enough muscle but, of course, I’ll give it a go anyway. (What the hell!)
   
  Anyone with Sennheiser ’phones can’t miss with the 339. Ran my HD-600 with it and, again, marvelous. Interestingly, I have also used the 339 with AKG 702 (62-ohm) and got wonderful results... and no hum. Ditto, the Sennheiser IE7 (16-ohm). For me, that was unexpected. I ordinarily use the ball-buster Audio-gd C2 SA (ca. 6 Watts@50 ohm) with these.
   
  Another plus for the LF339 is that it has performed without a hitch since I received it. Love this amp!!!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Absolutamundo, Ultra! Hey, congratulations on your venturing into ortho land. My HD-800 is still singing with the LF 339. Haven't been tempted with any other amp for this ’phone. Since I just bought the Hifiman HE-5LE (hasn't arrived yet) I have resurrected my Threshold 400A for use with it (via speaker taps). Don't think the LF339 would drive it with enough muscle but, of course, I’ll give it a go anyway. (What the hell!)


 

 Long time no see here, Mambosenior 
  I've been listeing to the He-500 with the 339 and the Violectric V100 but the 339 really has enough power for the Hifiman imo. Haven't tried my speaker amp yet. My lcd-2s are still on its way, but they should be easier to drive, so...
   
  I didn't plan on exploring ortho land this soon, but someone made me an offer I just couldn't refuse 
  So why the HE-5LE? Do let us know what you think of it combined with the 339.


----------



## Xymordos

How does a W5000 go with this amp?


----------



## DrDustCell

now that we're talking about orthos, I'd really love to know how the 339 handles the HE-6, hehe


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





drdustcell said:


> now that we're talking about orthos, I'd really love to know how the 339 handles the HE-6, hehe


 

 Dr: Dying to know that myself. HE-5LE arrives Tuesday. Will report.
   
  Ultrainferno: I went with the 5LE because it was a deal to damn good to bypass and it’ll give me some glimpse of the ortho world which I’ve never visited. I owned the big Magnepans years ago and ran the suckers with Pass Labs X-600 monos. I am expecting—from reading various reports on these forums—that the Hifiman 5LE and 6 also need a boat load of power to show their best, hence my Threshold in the wings.


----------



## yuking09

The upgraded 339 drives the PS1000.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Wow, that's an update!


----------



## Mambosenior

Wow x 2!

Price of mod? Please.


----------



## alvin sawdust

It looks like the amp that Yuking is going to call Roseknight (Rosenkavalier). Quite a while in development.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> It looks like the amp that Yuking is going to call Roseknight (Rosenkavalier). Quite a while in development.


 


  Where did you get /read that info, Alvin?


----------



## alvin sawdust

From the man himself. I asked him at the beginning of last year if there might be a replacement for the 337se. He told me about the amp he was developing but asked me not to tell anyone, guess it is ok to do so now.
   
  I'm sure Yuking will be forthcoming with more info soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I think I found the chinese pages on diybuy.net
   
  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.diybuy.net%2Fthread-416700-1-1.html
   
  there's lots more on the new 339 on there. I had all the links but then I accidentally closed this tab. doh!
  The name is "339 Reference"?


----------



## alvin sawdust

lol, oh *****, think I may have opened my big mouth too soon. Looks indeed like an upgraded version of the 339. Oh well it can't be a bad thing to let people know about a new amp on the horizon.


----------



## cambam

got an emai from liuyi from la figaro saying that its the sample model of the rosenkavalier and they are testing it on the japanese market and tweaking it before launching it to the world.


----------



## cambam

just ordered my 339  you guys are just too convincing.
  i have only grado and ultrasone low imp cans at the mo so recommendations for my next purchace are welcome. I'm leaning toward hd650 with this amp


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





cambam said:


> just ordered my 339  you guys are just too convincing.
> i have only grado and ultrasone low imp cans at the mo so recommendations for my next purchace are welcome. I'm leaning toward hd650 with this amp


 


  The Senns are great, so are the 600 ohm Beyers, Let us know what you think.
  What tubes will you be getting?


----------



## cambam

It's my first tube amp so I'm unsure at the moment again suggestions more than welcome


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





cambam said:


> It's my first tube amp so I'm unsure at the moment again suggestions more than welcome


 


  All suggestions are in this thread and the 6AS7(G) thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here
  Read and learn 
   
  In short from my notes:
   
  EF800 TFK
 EF80 TFK/Siemens
 6AC7s GE
 6SJ7s RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.
 Stock WF80/EF80 Tubes
 Stock Russian 6*4 Tubes

 Driver Tubes:
  
 6AS7Gs GEC UK (expensive!)
 6AS7G RCA
 6AS7G TS/CHATHAM
 6H5C
 6080 RCA & GE
 6N13P Stock Chinese Tubes

 ------------
 5998 TS
 5998 Bendix
  ------------
  7236 Tubes
  ------------
  WE 421A
   
  Did you get the EF80 or another convertor?
  Personally I'd start with some grey or black plates RCA 6AS7G or Chatham 6as7g as they are good sounding and widely available with some EF80 TFK
  6as7g TS, 5998, 7236, 421A are way too expensive imo.
   
  Hope that helps


----------



## cambam

thanks for all the help
  got some hd650 and love them they sound great with the 339 
  he sent me the ef80 converter also and have a bunch of tubes in the post to play with but the stock tubes sound pretty good anyway


----------



## Bigcanman

Wow that is some very nice point to point wireing. Looks good too! Think I need to start saving.


----------



## kiteki




----------



## keph

Just arrived a pair of NOS Tung-sol 5998..too bad i cant test it with my La Figaro yet because im in Indonesia now..cant wait to go back to Beijing...


----------



## keph

new tubes today...NOS matched pair RCA JAN 5693 and another pair of NOS Tung-Sol=5998 with top and side getters green labled...


----------



## keph

Guys since i have sold my HD650 because i felt HD650 was to boring and i was thinking to get the Hifiman HE-500 headphones do you thing our amp the 339 will be good enough to drive this Hifiman HE-500 to a level that is even better then the 339 driving the HD650?
   
  Thx


----------



## Ultrainferno

Absolutely. I find the 339 great with the Hifiman He-500, I don't like it at all with the LCD-2 tho.
  But the HD650 boring? Then I wonder why you're going for the Hifiman... The HE-500 and the LCD-2 are the big brother versions of the HD650 imo


----------



## keph

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Absolutely. I find the 339 great with the Hifiman He-500, I don't like it at all with the LCD-2 tho.
> But the HD650 boring? Then I wonder why you're going for the Hifiman... The HE-500 and the LCD-2 are the big brother versions of the HD650 imo


 


  hmmm last year i had the 336 before upgrading to 339 and i went to a meet in Indonesia bringing along my 336 and it was paired with the LCD-2 V1 everyone there was not happy because they said that planar magnetic headphones dont really match with tube amps(they made a wired noise like clicking and not giving enough power)..so i was just wondering will the HE-500 be a good choice paired with the 339???well when i said boring is that the sound is to laid back, slow and ive had it for almost 2 years..hehehe time to upgrade to planar magnetic headphones since ive tried only the Hifiman 5LE version which i really like well i guess the 500 would be better then the 5LE am i rite??
   
  pls correct me if im wrong..thx


----------



## francisdemarte

Does the La Figaro 339 come with the tube adapters or is that an extra cost item?


----------



## keph

Quote: 





francisdemarte said:


> Does the La Figaro 339 come with the tube adapters or is that an extra cost item?


 


  i got mine for free...donno about the other owners..


----------



## keph

MY GOD..HE-500 sounds great with the 339...Ive just reached Beijing 2 days ago and the new tubes, headphone and new DAC have been burning for at least 20hours..all i can say is WOW !!!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





keph said:


> MY GOD..HE-500 sounds great with the 339...Ive just reached Beijing 2 days ago and the new tubes, headphone and new DAC have been burning for at least 20hours..all i can say is WOW !!!


 


  I completely agree. The HE-500 is a great match (as i said before)
  what tubes are you using? And where did you get the TS?


----------



## keph

Yeah ur absolutely rite..339 has enough power to drive the HE-500 really well..im now using the green labeled TS 5998 with the red hots RCA 5693 tubes...the RCA sounds better than the TFK EF80 i used before..it sounded more warm and gives it a better mid..
   
  i got the TS when im back in Indonesia.its quite cheap there and easy to find..
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I completely agree. The HE-500 is a great match (as i said before)
> what tubes are you using? And where did you get the TS?


----------



## kiteki

How will this amp sound with the Tesla T5p and the standard issue tubes they supply?


----------



## keph

hmmm no idea..but this amp drive my DT990 600Ohm well...
  
  Quote: 





kiteki said:


> How will this amp sound with the Tesla T5p and the standard issue tubes they supply?


----------



## kiteki

Okay, well... is the amp 'dark' sounding? 
   
   
  T5p is only 32 ohm btw, quite sensitive.


----------



## keph

my Hifiman HE-500 is 38 Ohm no hiss no hum nothing audible without music playing..this amp is not dark its just warm tubey sound..
  Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Okay, well... is the amp 'dark' sounding?
> 
> 
> T5p is only 32 ohm btw, quite sensitive.


----------



## keph

Just some new pics...the thread is going silent nowdays...


----------



## Ultrainferno

That's cause everyone's happy with the 339 
  Hmm, I was thinking of mailing Yuking to see if there's news about the new amp


----------



## keph

well i guess for now he is not gonna produce any other amps yet..he told me that an upgraded 339 will be available though..he also ask me if i want to upgrade my 339.but for now im happy with my new combo 339-he500.since im in china its easy for me to upgrade my 339, just send my amp to a city called Chengdu and he will upgrade the components for a sum of money (depending on what u are modding)..maybe next year ill upgrade my 339..so wait for any news guys..
   
  all these chats with him i did it through a Chinese messenger called QQ.
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> That's cause everyone's happy with the 339
> Hmm, I was thinking of mailing Yuking to see if there's news about the new amp


----------



## kiteki

What's the 339 upgrade?


----------



## keph

i donno if u guys can open this or not
   
  some tubes for 339 http://www.diybuy.net/thread-388350-1-1.html
   
  mods/upgrades http://www.diybuy.net/thread-393486-1-1.html http://www.diybuy.net/thread-393486-1-1.html http://www.diybuy.net/thread-414096-1-1.html http://www.diybuy.net/thread-359992-1-1.html http://www.diybuy.net/thread-461889-1-1.html
   
  finished product http://www.diybuy.net/thread-416700-1-1.html
  
  Quote: 





kiteki said:


> What's the 339 upgrade?


----------



## keph

im planning to upgrade my attenuator to the DACT 24 step one..


----------



## Ultrainferno

He told me yesterday the new product is still in testing, not sure if I can tell the new name already


----------



## alvin sawdust

Rosenkavallier or Roseknight?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Rosenkavallier or Roseknight?


 


  shht


----------



## keph

ROSENKAVALIER is the name but he told me that maybe next year...hehehe some pics here..the prototype sells for 23800RMB which is around 3700us$  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...here is the real link with price.. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9092261731


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't like the exteriour look of it at all. I prefer horizontal layout by far


----------



## keph

yeappp me too...it looks like a TANK now..makes me remember of Titanic...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Not the best looking amp in the world.


----------



## francisdemarte

I kinda like the fact that the dual volume knobs are closer together.


----------



## IndieScent

damn the build look very neat


----------



## keph

yes but the price???is it worthed??


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'd get something different for that money


----------



## IndieScent

that price probably largely because its just prototype, ie only like 1 or 2 exist.
  so more like collectors item imo


----------



## francisdemarte

I got the impression from keph they were made to order? He's right, I don't see how anything in the RosenKAVALIER that is worth $3100 more than the 339. Unless the case is made of gold and then painted black.


----------



## alvin sawdust

I'm sure Liuyi mentioned the price would be around £1100 - £1200 and that he was using the 339 chassis, but maybe that was only for testing.
   
  Looking at the internals I don't know why it should be much more expensive than say the 337se.


----------



## sluker

I am thinking of selling my LF 339 (with upgraded tubes to RCA 6SN7G and EF80's).
  Now that I use mostly orthos for desktop listening I think I need something different as the 339 is not getting much use.
  What do you guys think is a fair price for this?


----------



## keph

Hey Ultrainferno what is your listening level on the 339 while using your HE-500??
   
  @ Sluker hmmm...my HE-500 what i can say is a brilliant pair with the 339...donno about any other orthos though...i tried HE-6 on my amp and it sounded quite reasonable to my ear..imo..when i used my RCA 6SN7G with my 339 and my HE-500 i just feel that the sound becomes muddy and not power full (dynamic enough)..but when i use my Tung-sol 5998 the sound really changes and really matched with my HE-500...well the first time i was also quite stressed out that from what i knew before orthos and tubes dosent really match well..but Ultrainferno convinced me that on HE-500 its better than my old HD650 with 339..and its TRUE...much yes..much better..


----------



## sluker

I have the HE5-LE's (planning to sell), The LCD - 2 and the HE-6's. Although I have not tried the 5998 tubes (hard to find for a reasonable price) I think in general the Ortho's perform best with high current SS gear. As a result I have acquired a number of vintage SS pieces which work well with the Orthos. 
  However, I may change my mind if I can get my hands on some 5998's


----------



## Ultrainferno

There always are some TS 5998 on ebay. I'm hoping to get some from Indonesia 
  The HE-500 does work very nice with the 339, but I agree with sluker the LCD-2 sound better on a SS. I'm pretty sure the 339 can't handle the He-6.
   
  @Keph. Listening level also depends on your source but mine is between 9 and 10 o'clock with the he-500


----------



## keph

hmmm what is ur source?? pls explain..mine is laptop USB --> musiland spdif --> DAC ( http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12493496050 ) RCA --> 339..my normal volume level is around at 11-12 o'clock but for some songs or when i really want to get the oumphhh out of it, it reaches 1 o'clock..someting wrong with my setting??
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> @Keph. Listening level also depends on your source but mine is between 9 and 10 o'clock with the he-500


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





keph said:


> hmmm what is ur source?? pls explain..mine is laptop USB --> musiland spdif --> DAC ( http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12493496050 ) RCA --> 339..my normal volume level is around at 11-12 o'clock but for some songs or when i really want to get the oumphhh out of it, it reaches 1 o'clock..someting wrong with my setting??


 


  That's like chinese to my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have the Audio GD NFB3. I also noticed in the past (we talked about this before in this thread) that most have much louder listening levels. I'd be deaf going above 11 o'clock.
  I'm pretty sure it's different for each dac


----------



## keph

yeah my DAC is quite famous here in China its cheap and really really good..well i guess ur ear is much more sensitive then mine...hehehe..i have to go above 10 o'clock to really get everything out from the 339 with the HE-500...it used to be 10 - 11 o'clock with my HD650...am i going deaf ???
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> That's like chinese to my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nah it's just your source, I've seen pics of people listening to the 339 at 1 and 2 o'clock with normal headphones
   
  http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/2f/2f778a6c_LaFigaro339Senn650800DT990.jpg


----------



## kiteki

I like the new name Rosenkavalier A LOT.
   
   
  The price is too exotic.


----------



## sluker

I confirm that the HE-6 is too much for the 339.
   
  There are always 5998 tubes on ebay, but I am not willing to pay 200+ for a matched pair.


----------



## sluker

Just got some RCA 6SN7 (GTB) tubes for cheap off of ebay. Does anyone know if it's safe to use these? I have them running now and the gain is really reduced. I need to increase the volume up to 3:00 o'clock to get to decent listening levels on magnums, my most efficient cans. 
  They sound clean though, even channel to channel and no hum (these headphones pick every little artifact.
  Gonna burn them in and see.


----------



## keph

6SN7 is not supposed to be used with 339...i just ask the La Figaro Boss..he says its not supposed to be used like that..6SN7 is for the 336C he says and its better for you to take it off now..
   
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> Just got some RCA 6SN7 (GTB) tubes for cheap off of ebay. Does anyone know if it's safe to use these? I have them running now and the gain is really reduced. I need to increase the volume up to 3:00 o'clock to get to decent listening levels on magnums, my most efficient cans.
> They sound clean though, even channel to channel and no hum (these headphones pick every little artifact.
> Gonna burn them in and see.


----------



## sluker

Thanks,
  I took them off already, they just did not give enough juice. Now back with the 6AS7G.
  I wish I could find some 5998's for a decent price, otherwise I will need to sell the 339.
  Quote: 





keph said:


> 6SN7 is not supposed to be used with 339...i just ask the La Figaro Boss..he says its not supposed to be used like that..6SN7 is for the 336C he says and its better for you to take it off now..


----------



## keph

so just now u put the 6SN7 to replace te 6AS7G??? isnt 6SN7 a signal tube not a power tube.??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  hehhe thank god you took them off..if u need a 5998 i get get u a pair but have to wait till january (since the tube is in Indonesia, Jakarta) actually i still have a pair here with me..since i bought 2 pairs..pm me for your offering on these tubes..if ur interested...
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> Thanks,
> I took them off already, they just did not give enough juice. Now back with the 6AS7G.
> I wish I could find some 5998's for a decent price, otherwise I will need to sell the 339.


----------



## sluker

It is a signal but I read in one of the threads that some were switching them for the 6AS7G's and getting good results (in other amps) so i thought I would try it. But as I said it was not powerful enough.
  PM sent
  Quote: 





keph said:


> so just now u put the 6SN7 to replace te 6AS7G??? isnt 6SN7 a signal tube not a power tube.??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I suppose we can't use the 6082 type in the 339?
  It has Vf *26.5 Volts* / If: 0.6 compared to the Vf 6.3 Volts / If: 2.5 Ampere in the 6080
  The 6as7G is Vf 6.3 Volts / If: 2.5 Ampere
   
  I suppose it's too much for the amp, right?


----------



## keph

I am ordering from yuking the Upgraded version of the 339 it will look something like this..

   
  with all upgraded Capacitors, resistors, cable, transformer and so on...
   
  around next month ill be using this monster..so wait and see guys...
   
  thank god my lil brother wants my 339 so i dont have to sell it to anyone else...


----------



## keph

I just notice that when i use my 5998 with my TFK EF80 the sound is so horrible it sounded like a radio station losing its signal it has no sound just buzzz buzzz...but when i used it with my RCA 6AS7G the sound is back to normal..is it that the 5998 cant be paired with EF80???


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





keph said:


> I am ordering from yuking the Upgraded version of the 339 it will look something like this..


 
  When will it be available? If it powers the orthos (HE-5LE and HE-6), I'm in!
   
  Best wishes on Thanksgiving from the USA to everyone in all countries.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Who wants my old 339?


----------



## keph

With luck and no money issue it will be done before the middle of december..hehe but im a bit stressed now if to choose this or the WA6 what do u guys think??is the woo better then the 339.?yuking says that when its done upgraded it will drive a ps1000 easily and other types of hard to drive headphones.so pls guys make up my mind..it will amp my HE-500, DT990, HD650 and maybe soon HE-6 or LCD2..upgraded 339 or woo wa6se??it cost quite the same..woo will cost 100-150$more..

And yeah Happy Thanksgiving to you all..


----------



## Mambosenior

Both the LF and Woo folk seem to be first-class designers and engineers. From reading the power output on the WE 6SE (>1watt), I can't imagine it could drive the HE-6 to its best. We'll have to wait and see what the announced power output on the new LF339 is.
   
  The three 'phones you mention—HE-500, DT990, HD650—can all be easily driven (and driven quite well) by a stock LF339. The Woo also appears to be able to do a good job with them, although I have not heard the WE 6 or the SE models. The orthos (HE-6 & 5LE) are different in that they seem to like a lot of power. Maybe the new LF will be up to it.


----------



## keph

Thx Mambosenior...yeah if been thinking of that too will the WA6SE provide the power... since woo is also going to take minimum 2 weeks to make the amp and my friend is going back to Beijing end of this week so i guess its impossible...well let see starting of the next month how is the Upgraded version of the 399 sounds...
  Quote: 





mambosenior said:


> Both the LF and Woo folk seem to be first-class designers and engineers. From reading the power output on the WE 6SE (>1watt), I can't imagine it could drive the HE-6 to its best. We'll have to wait and see what the announced power output on the new LF339 is.
> 
> The three 'phones you mention—HE-500, DT990, HD650—can all be easily driven (and driven quite well) by a stock LF339. The Woo also appears to be able to do a good job with them, although I have not heard the WE 6 or the SE models. The orthos (HE-6 & 5LE) are different in that they seem to like a lot of power. Maybe the new LF will be up to it.


----------



## keph

good news my amp is done now and will be sent to me after they do some testing and all...here are some pics the boss sent me just now...as u can see its like the normal 339 from the outside..but the inside EVIL...its like a normal BMW 320i with a BMW M3 machine inside haha..cant wait for it to come and compare it with the normal 339..all mods are made by Deng/Yuking himself...components used in this mods are all ordered form overseas like Taiwan, Japan and so on except for the power transformer is hand made and its the same transformer that the ROSENKAVALIER uses..
   
  Enjoy the pictures


----------



## IndieScent

is he changing the driver tube also?


----------



## keph

its an option you can also buy the TS 5998A and the GEC CV1067 separately..but i didn't buy them because i already have the TS 5998 (normal version) and the RCA 5693 which i prefer more than the CV1067
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> is he changing the driver tube also?


----------



## IndieScent

i meant the preamp/driver tube. the 1 that looks like 6sn7 or is it 6sn7?


----------



## keph

i guess the 339 can handle the CV1067/6J5/6C5 without converter...and its not 6SN7
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> i meant the preamp/driver tube. the 1 that looks like 6sn7 or is it 6sn7?


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





keph said:


> i guess the 339 can handle the CV1067/6J5/6C5 without converter...and its not 6SN7


 


  ah ok, never know there's a glass variant. thought only metal version exist


----------



## keph

haha me too the first time i also thought that it was a 6SN7 btw Nusantara, Country of the Thousands Islands is it Indonesia??
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> ah ok, never know there's a glass variant. thought only metal version exist


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *keph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> btw Nusantara, Country of the Thousands Islands is it Indonesia??


 


  Indeed


----------



## keph

hahhaa gua org indo jg bro...hahha
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> Indeed


----------



## IndieScent

good to know. now back on topic before some angry mods come in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  will be waiting your impression on the upgraded 339. too bad cant compare it to a standard 339 thou.also how much the upgrade cost?


----------



## keph

yeah me too i cant wait to compare it with the standard 339 wait till next week...the upgrade cost around 6000RMB at around 1000us$ without the tubes (TS 5998A & GEC CV1067)..with the tubes it cost 8000RMB at around 1300us$...actually there is no UPGRADE price it actually depends on yourself for the mods which components and all Yuking told me some of his customers requested him to build a custom 339 up to 10000RMB - 20000RMB at around 1600us$ to 3200us$ it all depends on the components you choose..some of the stepped attenuator like DACT, AMTRANS and so on cost very very expensive...im not really quite sure about the UPGRADES i guess you can contact Yuking directly...
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> good to know. now back on topic before some angry mods come in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keph

oh btw the upgraded 339 is the cost of new machine and the upgrades..so new machine 3300RMB=520us$ and upgrades 2700RMB = 428us$


----------



## francisdemarte

With the upgrade it's approaching the WooAudio2 price territory. I wonder how they would compare?


----------



## keph

yeap it's in the WA2 territory i have discussed and thought about it also..before choosing the upgraded 339 i was confused which one to choose WA2, WA6SE or the upgraded 339..so i made my choice to choose the 339 because the normal 339 is driving my HE-500 really well and i like the sound that the 339 produced dynamic, warm, tubey and its really my type of sound..i haven't heard the WA2 before but ive heard the WA6SE back in Indonesia and i don't really like the sound signature that the WA6SE produced ( according to my ear ) and also i have asked Jack Woo the comparision between WA2 & WA6SE and he said that the WA6SE is much better to drive the Ortho family..so if you are asking how do the WA2 stand up against the upgraded 339 Driving Orthos i would say that the upgraded 339 will be better imo..since by the next future im planning to buy the HE-6, LCD-2/3 and other Orthos..since ive used the normal 339 to drive my 600Ohms beyer, 300Ohms Sennheiser, HE-300 and my other high and low impedance headphones without struggle i guess the Upgraded 339 will do that even better..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    
  Quote:


francisdemarte said:


> With the upgrade it's approaching the WooAudio2 price territory. I wonder how they would compare?


----------



## keph

double post sorry


----------



## brokensound

I'm looking to take the dive into a LF 339. Can you guys recommend a retailer? Ebay has free shipping (http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Figaro-339-Head-AMP-tube-AMP-PreAMP-AMP-/120765570310#ht_4359wt_1159) while I hear others recommending yu qin (http://yuking09.com/339.asp). Buying used seems like a great option too, but they are hard to come by.


----------



## keph

well i guess you can oder it from yuking directly i guess its safer imo...used 339 are not a lot since its really a good amp and people are enjoying it...the ebay seller is in Shenzhen, China and Yuking is in Chengdu, China so i guess shipping time will be the same..i recommend you to order directly from Yuking since he also have a good reputable after sales service...
  
  Quote: 





brokensound said:


> I'm looking to take the dive into a LF 339. Can you guys recommend a retailer? Ebay has free shipping (http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Figaro-339-Head-AMP-tube-AMP-PreAMP-AMP-/120765570310#ht_4359wt_1159) while I hear others recommending yu qin (http://yuking09.com/339.asp). Buying used seems like a great option too, but they are hard to come by.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yeah, Yuking's service is great. I can recommend him too


----------



## qawsedrf

UltraInferno! I heard you've tested the Violectric V100 yeap? How would you pit it against the LF 339?  Thanks!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





qawsedrf said:


> UltraInferno! I heard you've tested the Violectric V100 yeap? How would you pit it against the LF 339?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Both good but a different sound. I use different headphones with them. 339 is much warmer and more lower tones. V100 is more powerfull, faster but also on the dark side for a solidstate.
  Do you need to know anything specific?


----------



## qawsedrf

ultrainferno said:


> Both good but a different sound. I use different headphones with them. 339 is much warmer and more lower tones. V100 is more powerfull, faster but also on the dark side for a solidstate.
> Do you need to know anything specific?




So far that's alright for me, though I think I should drop you a PM with further questions if I really do think of anything I wish to ask..  I don't wanna accidentally derail the thread, unless the context of the conversation include the LF339. 

I had been thinking of getting an amp to drive my HD650 for some time now...


----------



## keph

ok quick question i have here i was wondering that my dac has a XLR balanced output and the 339 has only unbalanced rca input..so my question is that can i use a xlr to rca cable so that i can have the dac's xlr balanced output to connect to the 339 input ???im worried that the rca output produces 2.5v and the xlr produces 5.0v-5.5v would that be dangerous and will do damage to the 339...?? 
   
  THX


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





keph said:


> yeah me too i cant wait to compare it with the standard 339 wait till next week...the upgrade cost around 6000RMB at around 1000us$ without the tubes (TS 5998A & GEC CV1067)..with the tubes it cost 8000RMB at around 1300us$...actually there is no UPGRADE price it actually depends on yourself for the mods which components and all Yuking told me some of his customers requested him to build a custom 339 up to 10000RMB - 20000RMB at around 1600us$ to 3200us$ it all depends on the components you choose..some of the stepped attenuator like DACT, AMTRANS and so on cost very very expensive...im not really quite sure about the UPGRADES i guess you can contact Yuking directly...


 


  so which part upgrade you order if I may ask? is it only the caps or attenuator also, etc?

  
  Quote: 





keph said:


> ok quick question i have here i was wondering that my dac has a XLR balanced output and the 339 has only unbalanced rca input..so my question is that can i use a xlr to rca cable so that i can have the dac's xlr balanced output to connect to the 339 input ???im worried that the rca output produces 2.5v and the xlr produces 5.0v-5.5v would that be dangerous and will do damage to the 339...??
> 
> THX


 

 you might want to ask that to yuking himself. since he the one that know for sure if his amp can handle it of not


----------



## keph

I just upgraded the caps, transformer and some other components...almost no original components left inside the machine..you can see at the pic..attenuator will be my next step maybe next month first save money..just buy the DACT CT2 Mono 2pcs in the chinese ebay and install it myself..
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> so which part upgrade you order if I may ask? is it only the caps or attenuator also, etc?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





keph said:


> ok quick question i have here i was wondering that my dac has a XLR balanced output and the 339 has only unbalanced rca input..so my question is that can i use a xlr to rca cable so that i can have the dac's xlr balanced output to connect to the 339 input ???im worried that the rca output produces 2.5v and the xlr produces 5.0v-5.5v would that be dangerous and will do damage to the 339...??
> 
> THX


 

 You can also buy input transformers that will make the connection.
   
  Just curious, since you've replaced every part inside the amp, why didn't you just build a DIY amp?  You could have used a bigger case to install some chokes and really improve the power supply.


----------



## keph

thx for the advice uncle Erik..im not really a DIY guy and since i like the model of the 339 and love the sound of the 339 i would just like to buy the finished product which will be quite the same sound characteristics & looks of the normal 339 with everything better and more power..hehe just like before Darkvoice 337 & the 337SE but this time its the LaFigaro 339 to the 339SE/LTD (since yuking is not going to produce any SE version for the 339 and he calls upgraded 339's as Custom 339)..
  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> You can also buy input transformers that will make the connection.
> 
> Just curious, since you've replaced every part inside the amp, why didn't you just build a DIY amp?  You could have used a bigger case to install some chokes and really improve the power supply.


----------



## keph

Monster has arrived today morning..now im burning it up...sounded much much better then the normal 339..it gives more power and dynamic..more air and a bit wider sound stage..bass is much more tight and punchy now, mids are thicker and more lovely, highs is much more refined and not sharp..this test is done by using a Tung-Sol 5998 power tube and a OTK 6C5C Driver tube provided by Yuking since i cant use my RCA 5693 and other 6AC7, 6SJ7 tubes that im used to the sound...ill be getting the GEC CV1067 around 2-3 days later..i will also update some pictures and more updates later
   
  ps.Yuking told me that now all the new normal 339 uses 6c5/6j5 tubes for the inputs...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Any power output specs?


----------



## keph

nope..Yuking didnt tell me anything..hehe..btw what was the power output of the normal 339 anyways??
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Any power output specs?


----------



## profsbg

So what driver tubes can be used now  (normal 339)?


----------



## keph

for the new normal version of 339 6j5&6c5 will be used for the normal 339 instead of 6ac7, 6sj7 and so on...but i guess you can ask Yuking if you want the old driver tube back..
  
  Quote: 





profsbg said:


> So what driver tubes can be used now  (normal 339)?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Keph, could you check with Yuking for the output power of both?
   
  @16 ohm
  @32ohm
  @50ohm
  @300ohm
  @600ohm
   
  I always wondered that myself, and you seem to communicate well with him


----------



## keph

i have asked Yuking already..and this is his answer..you guys can translate it though..
   
   
  -KePh-  1:31:56 PM
  老板在吗？
   
  -KePh-  1:32:18 PM
  head-fi人们都问我让我问你
   
  -KePh-  1:33:45 PM
  普通和定做 339 的 发送功率 是多少
   
  -KePh-  1:33:46 PM
  @16 ohm
  @32ohm
  @50ohm
  @300ohm
  @600ohm
   
  翡伽璐/黑嗓  1:38:44 PM
  功率 不超过1W，不同的阻抗功率 不一样，我们测试339可驱动25欧姆到600欧姆的阻抗耳机。
   
  -KePh-  1:39:59 PM
  恩别的阻抗呢？比如32 50 300？？
   
  -KePh-  1:40:39 PM
  那时普通的339 还是 定做的339
   
  翡伽璐/黑嗓  1:40:50 PM
  32 50 300有800MW
   
  -KePh-  1:41:22 PM
  他是1w每个途径还是1wX2?
   
  翡伽璐/黑嗓  1:41:23 PM
  普通的339 还是 定做的339输出功率都一样。
   
  翡伽璐/黑嗓  1:41:38 PM
  是1wX2
   
  -KePh-  1:42:06 PM
  那好的我跟他们说一下
   
   -KePh-  1:43:14 PM
  所以比如我有50ohm 的耳机 339 能给他大概1.6w到两个途径对吧？
   
  翡伽璐/黑嗓  1:43:29 PM
  是的
   
  -KePh-  1:43:37 PM
  阿那好的

  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Keph, could you check with Yuking for the output power of both?
> 
> @16 ohm
> @32ohm
> ...


----------



## keph

what he was saying was that the output power is around 800mw - 1w per channel through out 25Ohms - 600Ohms...


----------



## Ultrainferno

ok so 50ohm is 1.6w
  Was he saying the output volume is the same at all time??


----------



## keph

nope..he didnt say anything about the volume level sorry...so the 339 will be able to drive the LCD2, HE5LE and HE6(donno about this 6watts monster though but i guess it will not power so good)  without any problem am i rite??because im planning to buy either HE6 or the LCD2...but im considering more on the LCD2 though...btw how is the LCD2 with your 339 suitable or so so...does it gives the sound quality as in the HE-500 with the 339??btw what is the power needed to drive the LCD2 nicely?will 339 do it well???

  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> ok so 50ohm is 1.6w
> Was he saying the output volume is the same at all time??


----------



## Ultrainferno

Keph I don't like the LCD-2 that much with the 339, Violectric powers it way better.
  You won't get the same quality as with the He-500; not that it's bad but just not as good.
  Maybe your new 339 is different. I don't understand why he can't give us the numbers as all respected amp producers do
   
  I'm also pretty sure it can't handle the He-6


----------



## keph

haha lend me ur LCD2?? haha...ur using the V100 rite??im planning to buy either V181 or  he V200 maybe V181 though because it has the balanced headphone out..what do u think V100, V200 or the V181???

  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Keph I don't like the LCD-2 that much with the 339, Violectric powers it way better.
> You won't get the same quality as with the He-500; not that it's bad but just not as good.
> Maybe your new 339 is different. I don't understand why he can't give us the numbers as all respected amp producers do
> 
> I'm also pretty sure it can't handle the He-6


----------



## Ultrainferno

They're all good. If you need ballanced outs then you could also wait for the V282, but that one's not coming out the in first few months
  I'll have the V200 as well in january. So go for the V200 if you don't need ballanced outs, it's got a bit more power as the V100 and even better quality components
   
  Sorry to go off topic guys


----------



## keph

THX..sorry off topic too..ill try to borrow some HE6 and LCD2 see if the upgraded 339 will do the work...

  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> They're all good. If you need ballanced outs then you could also wait for the V282, but that one's not coming out the in first few months
> I'll have the V200 as well in january. So go for the V200 if you don't need ballanced outs, it's got a bit more power as the V100 and even better quality components
> 
> Sorry to go off topic guys


----------



## Ultrainferno

cool, keep us posted


----------



## sluker

I do not mind the LCD-2's with the 339 but the HE-6/HE5-LE' are a no go, they need gobs more power.
  The LCD-2's do perform better with my vintage SS amps.


----------



## keph

the upgraded 339 weighs more...the original 339 weighs 9.0Kgs and the upgraded 339 weighs 10.5Kgs..about the sound differences..MANY..its like a different amp with the same casing..its just much more powerful and sounds more sweeter...here are some teaser haven't had time to compare them really well though..need more time..
   
  The Original 339 uses the Chinese 6N5P power tube and the RCA 5693 Driver tube
  The Upgraded 339 uses Tung-Sol 5998 power tube and the GEC CV1067 Driver tube
   
  all test were made using the same DAC same source (Laptop USB-->Teralink X2 with external power supply I2S out-->I2S in DAC-->RCA out to 339 RCA in)
  I know that the tubes are not the same but even though i use the 5998 in the original 339 still the upgraded sounded more powerful and the best is that the instruments separations is amazing in the upgraded 339..
   
The Upgraded 339 runs cooler than the Normal 339
   
More to come...


----------



## Sganzerla

Hell, I'm about to purchase this amp, would like to know if there are any cost/benefit upgrades I should take a look when ordering.


----------



## keph

if you need any translation i can help you..the upgrades cant be chosen there is already like a package price mine is the 6000RMB one without the tubes there is also the 8000RMB one with the tubes and goes on..just pm me what is your budget and ill ask Yuking to sort it out
  
  Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Hell, I'm about to purchase this amp, would like to know if there are any cost/benefit upgrades I should take a look when ordering.


----------



## IndieScent

wow so did you have him build you a new one for the upgraded version? and here i thought you send your 339 to him for upgrade(or you just like have 2 339 )


----------



## keph

Yeap brand new one...i was thinking to send him my old 339 but i thought it was a trouble so i decided to give to my lil brother for his birthday just yesterday..ehhehe...seems stupid though that i own 2 339's at home...
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> wow so did you have him build you a new one for the upgraded version? and here i thought you send your 339 to him for upgrade(or you just like have 2 339 )


----------



## Sganzerla

Thanks keph, I think I'll wait a little more to see what to do, as this difference in price can be used to upgrade my DAC too.
   Will look forward for your impressions.


----------



## keph

Your welcome...the upgrade is really a good choice though..really different with the normal 339
  
  Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Thanks keph, I think I'll wait a little more to see what to do, as this difference in price can be used to upgrade my DAC too.
> Will look forward for your impressions.


----------



## sluker

keph
  Can you ask what it would cost to convert with tubes if I sent my 339 to him (I imagine the shipping cost would be prohibitive).
  Thanks
  Quote: 





keph said:


> if you need any translation i can help you..the upgrades cant be chosen there is already like a package price mine is the 6000RMB one without the tubes there is also the 8000RMB one with the tubes and goes on..just pm me what is your budget and ill ask Yuking to sort it out


----------



## keph

do u want to ship your old 339?or buy a new one??convert like mine or something else..??
  
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> keph
> Can you ask what it would cost to convert with tubes if I sent my 339 to him (I imagine the shipping cost would be prohibitive).
> Thanks


----------



## sluker

I would ship mine to him (potentialy, depending on the cost to do so). Depending on your results i would like mine upgraded similarly, if possible I would like to increase the wattage to 15w into 50ohm in order to handle the HE-6, if possible.
  
  Quote: 





keph said:


> do u want to ship your old 339?or buy a new one??convert like mine or something else..??


----------



## WALL-E

Hallo,
  I have finally become as a member of Head-Fi.
  I've been a long time reader of this forum, doing research and reading about equipment.
  This is my first post.
   
  My better half surprised me with a new headphones(Hifiman HE-500) for Christmas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am happy LF339 user, my current power tubes are RCA 6AS7G and Philips 6080WC and the driver is Telefunken EF800 and I thinking to upgrade to some Tung-Sol 5998 to get more and better sound quality with the Christmas gift.
  I've heard a significant difference in every step up between stock tubes and my RCA 6AS7G,6080WC and EF800 TFK.
  But the 5998 tubes are very hard to get and expensive too.
   
  My question is:is there a marginal or lot of difference between Tung-Sol 5998 and my current power tubes?
   
  I listen to Jazz(mostly vocal jazz), Rock, almost everything except Disco and Rap.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## keph

ill ask him soon ok..im quite busy nowdays..ill answer you when i get Yuking's answer...
  
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> I would ship mine to him (potentialy, depending on the cost to do so). Depending on your results i would like mine upgraded similarly, if possible I would like to increase the wattage to 15w into 50ohm in order to handle the HE-6, if possible.


----------



## keph

for me using the 5998 from RCA 6AS7G made a lot of differences the power, dynamics and everything sounded better with the 5998 even though imo the 5998 sounded more like a Solid state..but love the 5998 alot..ill be getting a bunch of 5998 soon hehe lucky me..
   
  the differences will be like when you swapped the stock tubes with the RCA/6080WC..but instead this time will be your RCA/6080 swapped with the 5998..it just makes everything sound better..
  
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Hallo,
> I have finally become as a member of Head-Fi.
> I've been a long time reader of this forum, doing research and reading about equipment.
> This is my first post.
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

think of me when you have a pair you don't need


----------



## keph

ur at the top of my list...haha
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> think of me when you have a pair you don't need


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





keph said:


> for me using the 5998 from RCA 6AS7G made a lot of differences the power, dynamics and everything sounded better with the 5998 even though imo the 5998 sounded more like a Solid state..but love the 5998 alot..ill be getting a bunch of 5998 soon hehe lucky me..
> 
> the differences will be like when you swapped the stock tubes with the RCA/6080WC..but instead this time will be your RCA/6080 swapped with the 5998..it just makes everything sound better..


 
   

  I would like to thank you to replied to my post, and for 5998  tubes recommendation, now I am 100% sure, that improvements in sound quality be worth the money!
   
  I remember reading something about the 5998 tubes they are higher gain then the RCA 6AS7G.Basically higher gain tubes will better performance with lower impedance(38Ohm) & efficiency(89dB) headphones like Hifiman HE-500.
   
  I've been searching internet for 5998 and the ebay have some, but they extraordinary expensive!!!
  I faund one webside, vacuumtubes.net witch have them in stock for 45$ price each, is still cost so much, but couldn't find nowhere cheaper.
   
  Do you have pleasure or someone to deal with them?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> I would like to thank you to replied to my post, and for 5998  tubes recommendation, now I am 100% sure, that improvements in sound quality be worth the money!
> 
> I remember reading something about the 5998 tubes they are higher gain then the RCA 6AS7G.Basically higher gain tubes will better performance with lower impedance(38Ohm) & efficiency(89dB) headphones like Hifiman HE-500.
> 
> ...


 

 I mailed them last week, got a reply they didn't have any TS5998


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I mailed them last week, got a reply they didn't have any TS5998


 


  it seems to be really hard to get them, it's sad


----------



## keph

Your welcome...yes it has a higher gain then the normal 6AS7..it sound really great with my HE-500 its one of my favorite combo..yes they are really expensive i guess nowdays 45$ would be a great price imo...i have a seller that has a lot of 5998's..its also expensive since this tube is quiet rare nowdays..
  
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> I would like to thank you to replied to my post, and for 5998  tubes recommendation, now I am 100% sure, that improvements in sound quality be worth the money!
> 
> I remember reading something about the 5998 tubes they are higher gain then the RCA 6AS7G.Basically higher gain tubes will better performance with lower impedance(38Ohm) & efficiency(89dB) headphones like Hifiman HE-500.
> 
> ...


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





keph said:


> Your welcome...yes it has a higher gain then the normal 6AS7..it sound really great with my HE-500 its one of my favorite combo..yes they are really expensive i guess nowdays 45$ would be a great price imo...i have a seller that has a lot of 5998's..its also expensive since this tube is quiet rare nowdays..


 

 Put me on your list if you have a spare pair you don't need ...BTW I'am searching on internet now I wish I could find some 5998 tubes for a reasonable price.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Sganzerla

Just bought this product!
   Which tubes I should use to power my recabled DT880/600? I'm looking for big dynamics, neutrality/realism and soundstage.
   (I couldn't find info about it, may be due to my poor English)
   
  Will put the money that could be used on the upgraded version on a new DAC.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Just bought this product!
> Which tubes I should use to power my recabled DT880/600? I'm looking for big dynamics, neutrality/realism and soundstage.
> (I couldn't find info about it, may be due to my poor English)
> 
> Will put the money that could be used on the upgraded version on a new DAC.


 

  
  Check out the 6AS7 tube thread. These are all good:
   

 EF800 from Telefunken (with converter)

 EF80s from Telefunken & other brands (with converter)

 6AC7s from GE

 6SJ7s (both metal & glasstop) from RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.

 Stock WF80/EF80 Tubes

 Stock Russian 6*4 Tubes

  

 Driver Tubes
  

 6AS7Gs from GEC UK

 6AS7G from RCA

 6AS7G TS/CHATHAM

 6H5C (basically a Svetlana / Russian Winged C 6AS7 compatible tube)

 6080 from RCA & GE

 6N13P Stock Chinese Tubes

 ------------
 5998 TS
 5998 Bendix


----------



## Shadowboxer

Has anyone heard from La Figaro?  I've sent 4 emails over the last 3 weeks to thier gmail address and haven't received a response.
   
  Kinda frustrating.
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





shadowboxer said:


> Has anyone heard from La Figaro?  I've sent 4 emails over the last 3 weeks to thier gmail address and haven't received a response.
> 
> Kinda frustrating.
> 
> ...


 


  usually he replies overnight. I propose you send a pm to Keph, he's got LF in his msn list


----------



## Shadowboxer

The email I have for him is yuking (a t) g m a I l . Com
   
  Is that the correct one?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





shadowboxer said:


> The email I have for him is yuking (a t) g m a I l . Com
> 
> Is that the correct one?


 


  PM Sent


----------



## Sganzerla

La Figaro 339 uses fuses on the inlet, right? What do you think upgrading them? And the inlets? Any recommendations?
  (I haven't received mine yet)


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> La Figaro 339 uses fuses on the inlet, right? What do you think upgrading them? And the inlets? Any recommendations?
> (I haven't received mine yet)


 
   
  I also think to upgrade the stock fuses to audio grade one’s in my source and  amplifier.The best fuse is “no FUSE” but is impossible for safety reason. Personally I will go with HiFi-Tuning fuses they have good review and good reputation from users too .Parts Connexsion have overstock clearance sale for HiFi –Tuning  I am willing to try them in next  month.


----------



## Sganzerla

Would you mind giving the specs of the fuse of this amp so I can begin my research right now?
   I couldn't find information about it anywhere.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Would you mind giving the specs of the fuse of this amp so I can begin my research right now?
> I couldn't find information about it anywhere.


 
  There is few links below, about the HiFi-Tuning fuses, some useful information so you can find what you looking for.
   
http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue32/fuses.htm
http://www.polkaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?82496-Studies-On-Residential-Power-Line-Noise-Part-7-HiFi-Tuning-and-Isoclean-Fuses
  http://www.stereotimes.com/acces122807.shtml
  http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue52/marantz.htm
[size=11.0pt]http://www.highend-electronics.com/img/Klangtuning_HT511.pdf[/size]
   
   
  My Lafigario is a European  version  240V and  I check now and it have 3A fuse build in power cord  socket  for each channel.
  Type F3A/250v(5x20mm Small) which (F) mean fast-blow so is a  little bit strange  for me, using Fast-blow fuses on primary side of transformers? It should be (T) Slow-blow  for the input imo.


----------



## Sganzerla

Thanks for the information, WALL-E.
   
   I'm aware about some of these links, been researching Hi-fi tuning, Acme, Furutech and Isoclean fuses since last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   As soon as I receive mine and begin to think about these tweaks, I'll share my impressions here.


----------



## keph

It's official since Yuking has a lot of communication problems with people who wants to buy any of his product, NOW can go through me first, ill help you all with all your needs and wants. I offered him my help without any kind of fee or anything, well lets just say im helping a Chinese product to get notice out there.
   
  Btw how can i get the Badge that says LaFigaro/DarkVoice Representative ??? anyone can help..?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





keph said:


> It's official since Yuking has a lot of communication problems with people who wants to buy any of his product, NOW can go through me first, ill help you all with all your needs and wants. I offered him my help without any kind of fee or anything, well lets just say im helping a Chinese product to get notice out there.
> 
> Btw how can i get the Badge that says LaFigaro/DarkVoice Representative ??? anyone can help..?


 

 PM an admin like Currawong


----------



## keph

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> PM an admin like Currawong


 
   
  THX...


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





keph said:


> It's official since Yuking has a lot of communication problems with people who wants to buy any of his product, NOW can go through me first, ill help you all with all your needs and wants. I offered him my help without any kind of fee or anything, well lets just say im helping a Chinese product to get notice out there.
> 
> Btw how can i get the Badge that says LaFigaro/DarkVoice Representative ??? anyone can help..?


 


  good luck. I hope it reduce communication problem between him and costumers.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





indiescent said:


> good luck. I hope it reduce communication problem between him and costumers.


 

 ur welcome..


----------



## keph

It's official now.Thank You for all the mods who helped me.

Any questions regarding LaFigaro/DarkVoice can go through me...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





keph said:


> It's official now.Thank You for all the mods who helped me.
> Any questions regarding LaFigaro/DarkVoice can go through me...


 


  Longest custom title I have ever seen. congrats


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





keph said:


> It's official now.Thank You for all the mods who helped me.
> Any questions regarding LaFigaro/DarkVoice can go through me...


 


  grats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  now, no indepth impression on the modded/upgraded LF399? (unless I missed your post)


----------



## keph

Thank You, these past few weeks I have been very busy. I'll give the impression ASAP.


----------



## Sganzerla

Well, my LF 339 reached home early this morning.
   I don't have a good picture yet, or the edited unboxing video, but I have my first impressions to write about.
   
   It sounds different than my Matrix M-Stage (Earth OPA + PIO cap), but I don't think I prefer it to the former, *yet.* There are some strong points to it, like dimension of soundstage, dynamics, low end bass and some naturality to the sound, but Matrix was tighter, sharper more precise and maybe a little less unforgiving of some music. And believe me, I didn't think I would ever call that amp unforgiving, quite the opposite.
   
   Its sound is not as smooth as I've heard my DT880/600 with Little Dot MKII, for example and it doesn't sound that much as a tube amp to me too.
   My volume point is around 7 o'clock, something I never tought would happen! My Matrix stayed around 9 o'clock and I tought it was too low already.
   
   I'm using Pangea AC9 power cables with my LF 339, the same cable I was using with M-Stage, but these ones are almost new, not burned yet. Without burn in, they have bad dynamics so it is a surprise to hear the strong sound I'm hearing now. They are somewhat cold/hard, without decay when not burned too, so I believe things are going to change very much with time. By the way, I'm using the stock tubes, with less than 10 hours on my unit. Today I got the 6SJ7 RCAs, but I'm going to burn this unit for a couple hundred of hours before trying something new.
   
   And related to my impressions I now have on question for anyone that knows the answer, is Darkvoice 337SE much better than La Figaro 339? I don't know why but I tought they were in the same league... but some days ago I saw DV 337SE is almost double the price of LF 339!


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Well, my LF 339 reached home early this morning.
> I don't have a good picture yet, or the edited unboxing video, but I have my first impressions to write about.
> 
> It sounds different than my Matrix M-Stage (Earth OPA + PIO cap), but I don't think I prefer it to the former, *yet.* There are some strong points to it, like dimension of soundstage, dynamics, low end bass and some naturality to the sound, but Matrix was tighter, sharper more precise and maybe a little less unforgiving of some music. And believe me, I didn't think I would ever call that amp unforgiving, quite the opposite.
> ...


 



 yeah you should upgrade the stock tube to get the best sound imo.
   
  as for DV337SE. iirc the original DV337 and the one that make LF339 are the same designer. and LF339 were supposed the improved design from DV337. since DV337se also supposed an improved DV337, i would say they are supposed be the same league.
   
  but maybe keph or other more experienced member on this dv and lf matter can fill you better.


----------



## keph

Yor volume is at 7 using ur DT880 with 600ohms..?Is it me or you listen to music at a really low volume..even my easiest to drive headphones i need around 8 at the volume knob..I used to have the Matrix and I love it too but IMO the 339 is way over the Matrix..try a little bit more burning it and Change the power tubes and the driver tubes I guess you will change ur impression of the amp..

If you see the 337SE cost almost double the price of the 339 is because the 337SE has better components compared to the normal 337..you can say that the modded 339 I have now has quit the same price as the 337SE and also could be called the 339SE too..since my impression about the 337SE was hearing it about 2 years ago I can't say that the 337SE or the normal 339 is better all I can recall is that with the same price range of the 337SE my 339SE is better in every section..since 337/337SE can't really handle low impedance headphones for me the normal 339 is the winner for me..

Try to do some burning and tube rolling...


----------



## keph

indiescent said:


> yeah you should upgrade the stock tube to get the best sound imo.
> 
> as for DV337SE. iirc the original DV337 and the one that make LF339 are the same designer. and LF339 were supposed the improved design from DV337. since DV337se also supposed an improved DV337, i would say they are supposed be the same league.
> 
> but maybe keph or other more experienced member on this dv and lf matter can fill you better.




Yes the 339 is the improved version of the 337...but if I'm not mistaken the 339 has a much more balanced sound compared to the 337/337SE...


----------



## Sganzerla

To say the truth, looks like it is more 7~8 o'clock.
   I don't listen to loud music for sure, but I think the volume is already high at this level.
   My DT880/600 is recabled, and from what I can tell, is sounds a little louder than the stock one (that I have too).
   
   I'll begin to search for more tubes right now.
   
   It is not that I'm not liking my new amp, just that I think it may take a long time to really impress me, because the new power cables needs time too.
   
   Here a picture:


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> To say the truth, looks like it is more 7~8 o'clock.
> I don't listen to loud music for sure, but I think the volume is already high at this level.
> My DT880/600 is recabled, and from what I can tell, is sounds a little louder than the stock one (that I have too).
> 
> ...


 

 Congratulations on your new amp!
   
  Yea,the Lf339  with the efficiency headphones and source analog output signal much higher then RedBook 2.0V RMS can make some problem to adjust proper volume level.
   
   But change the stock tubes for decent one, give it to burn in for a while then  it should be better anyway. Don't worry always you have choice to use the attenuators between the source  and amp to reduce the gain and get the volume on the decent level.


----------



## WALL-E

[size=11pt]After a while I have finally found the pair of most wanted tubes I was searching for.[/size]
  They are black plate, branded Tung-sol Chatham 5998. Just arrived yesterday  so very excited  put in the TS5998 in place of 6AS7G with EF800TFK  as a driver and Marantz SA-15S2 SACD player as a source. I start to play, on beginning  Diana Krall SACD ‘’The girl in the other room’’very well recorded SACD imo .The 5998 instead of the RCA 6AS7G provided more power, the treble are brilliant and sound stage with this album is amazing.
  So far so good...                                                                                                                                                                         
  But something  was not right? By changing musical repertoire  I started hearing some distortion, like low end distortion, not much just slightly and not with all of my music,mostly with traditional CD they are ‘’sound compressed’’ I mean recorded louder then ‘’uncompressed’’ SACD.
  Ok. looking what is wrong  I pull out the EF800TFK and put in the stock Russian driver tubes . And what I heard  with the combo was    horrible distorted sound! First thing that come to my mind – my amp is broken.Then replaced the stock driver for another stock driver  EF80 WF  and it’s better but the sound is still distorted.
  What is going on?
  It's seems to me the driver tubes what I have they don’t match with TS5998 and am wondering if anyone can give me some recommendation on tube driver?


----------



## keph

hmmm this happens to me too few post ago..since my normal 339 was using 5998 tubes and RCA 5693 (red metal tube) and i was trying to change the driver tubes to TFK EF80 which i use to use it before having the 5998 and the RCA 5693.the sound is some how like a broken radio all i can hear was frequency and buzzing noise when using the 5998 and EF80 and when i swapped the 5998 to the original supplied tubes(6N5P) it was fine..what i guess is that 5998 does not suit well with EF series..let me ask Yuking for further answers..
   
  driver tube recommendation from me will be the RCA JAN 5693 RED one its hard to find NOS one these days but these tubes are the best driver tubes for me...
   
  BTW congrats on purchasing the 5998 are they NOS??(from the pins they look NOS) and how much did you pay for them..?
   
  PS.Burn the 5998 for about 50-100 hours for maximum performance of these babies...
   
  Edit : see page 30..for more tubes recommendation and to see my RCA 5693
  
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> [size=11pt]After a while I have finally found the pair of most wanted tubes I was searching for.[/size]
> They are black plate, branded Tung-sol Chatham 5998. Just arrived yesterday  so very excited  put in the TS5998 in place of 6AS7G with EF800TFK  as a driver and Marantz SA-15S2 SACD player as a source. I start to play, on beginning  Diana Krall SACD ‘’The girl in the other room’’very well recorded SACD imo .The 5998 instead of the RCA 6AS7G provided more power, the treble are brilliant and sound stage with this album is amazing.
> So far so good...
> But something  was not right? By changing musical repertoire  I started hearing some distortion, like low end distortion, not much just slightly and not with all of my music,mostly with traditional CD they are ‘’sound compressed’’ I mean recorded louder then ‘’uncompressed’’ SACD.
> ...


----------



## WALL-E

Following  your recommendation. Ordered a pair of  RCA 5693 NOS - original  boxes - off ebay just now 
  I have to excuse, RCA 6as7g and put  the 5998 in the backup box until the red 5693 arrive in home.
   
  I got these 5998 from SND Tube Sales (www.vacuumtubes.com) for 65$ each, they are NOS but come with not original boxes. They have also used for 35$. The company is in the process of moving the business to the new location, so communications with them was so slowly I emailed them before Christmas and  I got replay message  10 days later, but I finally got them so I am glad I did.
   
  Another place to buy ts5998 is Japan company SOUND DEN  (www.soundden.com/used-item/other-used/tung-sol-sol-jan5998.html) I emailed them and got replay massage next day later. They have a bunch TS5998 - green  labeled... but they are pricey...and the shipping cost to Ireland  is over 50E plus custom duty it was to much for me.
   
  Quote: 





keph said:


> hmmm this happens to me too few post ago..since my normal 339 was using 5998 tubes and RCA 5693 (red metal tube) and i was trying to change the driver tubes to TFK EF80 which i use to use it before having the 5998 and the RCA 5693.the sound is some how like a broken radio all i can hear was frequency and buzzing noise when using the 5998 and EF80 and when i swapped the 5998 to the original supplied tubes(6N5P) it was fine..what i guess is that 5998 does not suit well with EF series..let me ask Yuking for further answers..
> 
> driver tube recommendation from me will be the RCA JAN 5693 RED one its hard to find NOS one these days but these tubes are the best driver tubes for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sganzerla

Well, after getting tired of my amp to sound good, I replaced the chinese stock power tubes with RCA 6SJ7 NOS.
   So far I have around 50 hours of use, maybe less, and now I'm seriously begining to believe this is *THE* amp.
   Highs are begining to sound very smooth, soundstage is getting bigger and bigger, sound is fast and dynamic, the bloated cavernous bass from the stock tubes are gone, the dry highs from the first few hours with these RCA  tubes too.
   Some music is sounding scarily real, specially ones recorded at concerts. I'll post more impressions as time goes, but I'm pretty sure things are going to get *really impressive* as my power cords and the amp itself burns.


----------



## WALL-E

The  RCA 6SJ7 is a driver  tube (sharp cutoff pentode) , power is the big one (twin triode), but I thing you just do small mistake  writing to this thread  because your amp is working  and sound well, isn’t it?
   
  Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> Well, after getting tired of my amp to sound good, I replaced the chinese stock power tubes with RCA 6SJ7 NOS.
> So far I have around 50 hours of use, maybe less, and now I'm seriously begining to believe this is *THE* amp.
> Highs are begining to sound very smooth, soundstage is getting bigger and bigger, sound is fast and dynamic, the bloated cavernous bass from the stock tubes are gone, the dry highs from the first few hours with these RCA  tubes too.
> Some music is sounding scarily real, specially ones recorded at concerts. I'll post more impressions as time goes, but I'm pretty sure things are going to get *really impressive* as my power cords and the amp itself burns.


----------



## Sganzerla

Yes, you are right, my mistake.
   No blown parts and fireworks yet.


----------



## keph

you put a 6SJ7 in a 6AS7 socket?? and its working so you got a total of 4 driver tubes in your machine??my recommendation is that take the 6SJ7 in the 6AS7 socket out now before something bad happens...


----------



## keph

Great when the tubes have come tell us ur impression on it..you got a good price for the 5998..my ts5998 is the green labeled one the same one from SOUND DEN Top and side getters...THX god i still have 3pairs more nos 5998 comming soon so i wont have to worry to buy an expensive 5998 for this Decade..hahaha
  
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Following  your recommendation. Ordered a pair of  RCA 5693 NOS - original  boxes - off ebay just now
> I have to excuse, RCA 6as7g and put  the 5998 in the backup box until the red 5693 arrive in home.
> 
> I got these 5998 from SND Tube Sales (www.vacuumtubes.com) for 65$ each, they are NOS but come with not original boxes. They have also used for 35$. The company is in the process of moving the business to the new location, so communications with them was so slowly I emailed them before Christmas and  I got replay message  10 days later, but I finally got them so I am glad I did.
> ...


----------



## Sganzerla

No keph, I just changed the words 'driver' to 'power' when writing, this was the mistake, tubes are fine on their respective place.


----------



## keph

owww my mistake..try to get the RCA 5693 its even better then the RCA 6SJ7 imo..
  
  Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> No keph, I just changed the words 'driver' to 'power' when writing, this was the mistake, tubes are fine on their respective place.


----------



## WALL-E

The “RED HOTS” arrived in last Friday, I gave them some time to burn-in, in the meantime I got parcel from Parts ConneXsion with the audio-grade fuses. Unfortunately F3A fuses which LF339 require was Out of Stock so I just got set of four fuses to upgrade my SACD Player.
   
  It’s hard to believe as simple fuses could make such a difference to my source, but these babies do.
   
  Let me explain.... The sa15s2 is a very good when play SACD’s but with CD it’s just average, playing CD’s the music sounding strained, the foreground  is “pushed to face” as a result lose the musicality and soundstage narrows. I don’t like this type presentation of music especially on headphones. That’s why I used my marantz as a transport hooked to PS Audio digital link III converter for almost a year. Rolling the fuses it’s really make difference, now the sa15s2 is more balanced, the soundstage is deeper[size=10.0pt], [/size]there is more room around instruments, everything is just that little bit more in focus. You can   follow an instrument easily. Well after a week of listening to the fuse upgraded source I rolled off  these  fuses  and put in the stock ones and everything went back to the way it was before.
   
  The LF339  with the TS5998 is sensitive when it came to  signal tubes: some would work well, others were a nightmare. Thank God TS5998>>RCA5693 are good match for LF339 unfortunately my others drivers with TS5998>>EF800TFK, EF80WF, OTK6*4 are not! After a week they are still in the burning process ... even straight of the box the ‘’RED HOTS’’ are dead silent and free of any distortion.
   
  Some word about the SQ. I do some quick A/B comparisons to be able to describe the differences. Combo no.1 (TS5998>>RCA5693)  VS  combo no.2 (RCA6AS7G>>EF800TFK) and HE500 as a reference  headphones.
   
  Combo no.1(TS5998>>RCA5693): do sound thicker with good bass control and drive, almost solid-state, very dynamic sound with wide and deep soundstage. Mid-range are not that sweet like combo no.2 actually they are a bit dry and slightly less treble compared to the combo no.2
   
  Combo no.2(RCA6AS7G>>EF800TFK): noticeably lack the speed, precision and attack of the combo no.1 . The (6AS7G/EF800) definitely have more top end sparkle and more clarity across the spectrum. Female voice sound warmer, richer and there is a bit more lower frequency bass compared to combo no.1
   
  RCA6AS7G>>RCA5693  The  lower gain combination I must now turn the volume knob significantly higher. My normal listening volume on the (HE500/6as7g/ef800)  is around 9 o’clock, with the RCA5693/6AS7g  is around 10 o’clock. The treble and bass are slightly roll off. Overall, the sound is warmed
   
  So there is no “all in one” both combos sound very  good in its own way  .


----------



## Ultrainferno

I've always used the RCA or Chatham 6AS7G and TFK EF80 (with adapter). I think I'll go get the red  RCA 5693 this week to give it a try, I like warm 
  My dealer has them NOS for 18€/piece


----------



## keph

The 5998 and the red hots really match well i like the bass out of it..i wish you could here the 5998 with the GEC CV1067 its like the 5693 with better and thicker mids and makes the sound more warm and Tubey hehe..but yeah the downside is that you need to mod the 339 like mine to get the sound i have..I see in ur 3rd pic that you didn't install the right 5998 well enough..seems like there is still a gap between the socket and the Tube..anyways great pic and setup..glad that you like the combo that i suggest...
   
  let me know when u got the audio grade Fuse installed in ur 339..


----------



## Ultrainferno

my 6AS7G Chathams don't go in all the way either Keph, it depens on each tube


----------



## Sganzerla

I think my power cables are now almost burnt in, as the sound was a rollercoaster until a few days ago.
   I'm going to wait a little more before posting more impressions of this product but I can say that I keep being impressed by its huge dynamics.
   Looks like this is a *very *transparent amp too, for the good and the bad.
   
   I tried to buy some fuses for 'upgrade' but it is almost impossible to buy the Acme ones, unfortunately, and I'm not going to try the more expensive ones right now. I'm still looking for some store.


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


>


 


  whoa is that the rosekavalier?


----------



## keph

indiescent said:


> whoa is that the rosekavalier?




Nope that is a custom made amp that Yuking made for his Japanese friend...it could cost up to 3000us$..the alternator it self cost around 10000rmb a piece...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thanks for the info Keph, any new on the Rosenkavalier?


----------



## keph

hmm what i can recall is that the Rosenkavalier is made to order only..he will not produce them like the 339 and others..


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





keph said:


> hmm what i can recall is that the Rosenkavalier is made to order only..he will not produce them like the 339 and others..


 


  you should buy 1 and tell us how it sound keph


----------



## keph

if Yuking give me a special price i would hahaha...but he only make them by order so everything is custom without the alternator which cost around 10000rmb (each which they have 2 inside) my guess is that it will cost the same as an upgraded 339...from what i see the structure inside looks like a 339 with different casing...
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> you should buy 1 and tell us how it sound keph


----------



## keph

More pics here
   
http://www.diybuy.net/viewthread.php?tid=461889&extra=&page=1
   
  sorry Chinese language just translate with google its not 100% right but at least you can get what it means...


----------



## IndieScent

does he have a name for the amp? or since its custom no special name?


----------



## keph

hmmmm..haven't asked Yuking about it..maybe some custom name hehe..cool eh..
  
  Quote: 





indiescent said:


> does he have a name for the amp? or since its custom no special name?


----------



## WALL-E

100% truth .Yes! Keph  they are matching & sound very well. That is the ‘’magic’’ possibility of vacum tube amps you can easily change the amp sound signature by simple tube roll off as for the solid stage amplifier could be a bit difficult.
   
  Getting  one of the  custom mods will be my next  step definitely!  for now I have to save some funds  for summer holiday but after that who knows?
   
  In the meantime I gonna try some other signal tubes ...
   
  The adapter added to LF339 to replace the stock OTK6*4 tube with EF80, it will also works with those pentodes: EF860, E810F and 7778?  I think it will but I’m not 100% sure. Keph can you confirm it with Yuking09 also the two 3A fuses in LF339  marked (F)3A/250V  which mean (F) fast-blow but for primary side(input) of transformer it should be slow-blow IMO. I’m a bit confused witch type of fuse could be used for further upgrade.
   
  P.S
  The gap between the socket and the Tube... sorted out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





keph said:


> The 5998 and the red hots really match well i like the bass out of it..i wish you could here the 5998 with the GEC CV1067 its like the 5693 with better and thicker mids and makes the sound more warm and Tubey hehe..but yeah the downside is that you need to mod the 339 like mine to get the sound i have..I see in ur 3rd pic that you didn't install the right 5998 well enough..seems like there is still a gap between the socket and the Tube..anyways great pic and setup..glad that you like the combo that i suggest...
> 
> let me know when u got the audio grade Fuse installed in ur 339..


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## Lumify

A while back, I bought a La Figaro 339. The left and right channels were reversed, and I requested a refund. After offering to repair the amp (I declined), I promptly received return instructions.
   
  La Figaro's excellent customer service is another reason to buy with confidence.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





lumify said:


> A while back, I bought a La Figaro 339. The left and right channels were reversed


 


  Huh? I never heared of anything like that happen, not with LF or with any other producer


----------



## Lumify

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Huh? I never heared of anything like that happen, not with LF or with any other producer


 


  Me neither, but I checked it several times with various equipment. If you don't believe it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhsDjX5Ycu0 It's rather long and terribly videoed, but it shows beyond a reasonable doubt that the channels were reversed. The red RCA jack is right channel and the white is left channel. You can see if you use 720p.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





lumify said:


> Me neither, but I checked it several times with various equipment. If you don't believe it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhsDjX5Ycu0 It's rather long and terribly videoed, but it shows beyond a reasonable doubt that the channels were reversed. The red RCA jack is right channel and the white is left channel. You can see if you use 720p.


 


  I just checked that quickly but I was getting motion sickness, It looks like you have the right channel in your test on 100, and left at 0. It doesn't show clearly what you're doing on the laptop and sound comes out of both L/R sides of the HD650. Your result should be  like 100 vs 0, not 80 vs 90. I agree it shouldn't be reversed but you could also use a dac with L/R out and then just switch the cables.
   
  I'll have a better look later at home


----------



## Lumify

I had no idea how difficult it would be to hold that camera and show what I was doing at the same time. Now I feel sorry for all those badly shot videos on Youtube that get lousy ratings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The description describes what I'm doing throughout the video. That's 0 vs -100dB (negative 100) in Sinegen. In the sound level meter, it's a difference of ~75dB to ~92dB because of the bleed from the other ear. If you put the headphones on, it's obvious, but I couldn't show that in a video. Remember that a 10dB difference means that one is 10 times louder. That means the level in one headphone speaker is about 80 times louder than in the other. Again, it's obvious in person; not obvious in the video.
   
  Of course, I could have easily switched out the cables when I put the camera down (if I were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so you'll have to trust me on that one.


----------



## xmdkq

339 can revers the L R channel. Please check other things.


----------



## keph

what im guessing is that u got a faulty 339...when Yuking offered you a repair for the 339 why didn't you agree instead of returning the amp or refunding it.?if lets say that ur amp channel is reversed you can easily re-locate the cables(if you have soildering skills) or like Ultrainferno said just switch the cables it would be much easier instead of returning them unless u didn't like the amp sound at the first place...
   
  im on behalf of Yuking/xmdkq here and sorry mods that Yuking/Xmdkq posted 11 times because of internet error..pls delete the other 10.
   
  THX


----------



## Elythor

I may have to move residence in the short future. What do you folks recommend to protect my 339 while moving? I plan on unplugging my tubes and store them separately..but I'm not sure the best way to pack the amp itself especially since it is rather heavy.


----------



## keph

do u still have the box that came with? if yes just put it in there and problem solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and for the tubes since it quite small just put it inside you backpack the day you move..
  
  Quote: 





elythor said:


> I may have to move residence in the short future. What do you folks recommend to protect my 339 while moving? I plan on unplugging my tubes and store them separately..but I'm not sure the best way to pack the amp itself especially since it is rather heavy.


----------



## Elythor

Quote: 





keph said:


> do u still have the box that came with? if yes just put it in there and problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No unfortunately....the box arrived in a bad shape. The protective foam was falling apart and one of the driver tubes actually broke.  So I did not keep the box.


----------



## keph

hmm in that case you can get a box that will fit the 339 and then buy some foams...just stuff it underneath, beside and on top make and just make sure the amp doesn't wiggle around inside the box...
  
  Quote: 





elythor said:


> No unfortunately....the box arrived in a bad shape. The protective foam was falling apart and one of the driver tubes actually broke.  So I did not keep the box.


----------



## Sganzerla

After 60 days waiting for my new RCA 6AS7G, I finally put them on the amp and the left one make some fireworks!
   
   I put again the stock tubes and now my left channel has something like half its power. Don't know what to do, seriously, as good parts aren't that easy to find in my country, and I know nothing about repairing amps. The worse part is that I need an amp to do my work editing videos.
   
   I asked some friends about where to repair these things here in my city, I'll see what they say.


----------



## WALL-E

It's looks to me you got faulty tube which is arced .If you had your headphone connected while the tube start arcing.... that's bad (the inpulse) it have potential to damage your headphone drivers.
 You said when you swap the RCA 6AS7G to the stock tubes the left channel is lose his power it could be headphones.IMO
  Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> After 60 days waiting for my new RCA 6AS7G, I finally put them on the amp and the left one make some fireworks!
> 
> I put again the stock tubes and now my left channel has something like half its power. Don't know what to do, seriously, as good parts aren't that easy to find in my country, and I know nothing about repairing amps. The worse part is that I need an amp to do my work editing videos.
> 
> I asked some friends about where to repair these things here in my city, I'll see what they say.


----------



## keph

Yup that also happened to me when i got my 5998 the right tube arced and ruined my HE-300 (now in service)...from that time till now every time i got a new tube i go to a shop near buy to test them with their Tube tester...
   
  @ Sganzerla the issue isn't with your amp it seems that you got a faulty/broken RCA 6AS7G...where did you get it from? i suggest you ask for a refund or exchange..and like WALL-E told yes its you headphone which is broken/blew its left driver..what headphones are you using?? if you still have warranty on them get them serviced..just to make sure try other headphones with the stock tubes if the left and right is making the same amount of power/volume it means that ur 339 is fine and your headphones is ruined...


----------



## Sganzerla

Thank you guys, you were both right, my amp is not damaged but my ZXAC DT 880/600 headphones are.
   Fortunately I have a stock DT 880/600 that I'm using now and while its sound is nowhere near good as the former, I can live with this for some time.
   
   This week has been very bad to me and what makes me feel sad is that I never turn on my tube amp with headphones attached, and yesterday I did it for some unknown reason.
   I got these tubes from an eBay seller, that I'm going to contact very soon.
   
   Now the question that I have to answer is going to be made in the Beyerdynamic DT880 appreciation thread.
   Thanks again!


----------



## ultaman

Keph, i confuse your custom version of 339 with the Rosenkavalier, can you provide some review & infomation on them, any information on them will be helpful, i own a LF339 for almost 3 months now & i was looking to upgrade them. TQ


----------



## xmdkq

tube amp shouldn't connect with the earphones when you take of the tubes. If the tube working not properly please turn off the machine. If the tube working good you can plug the earphones after a few minutes


----------



## telecaster

I just bought this amp and am eagerly waiting for shipment! I cannot wait and already bought some tubes, rca 6AS7G and tlfnkn EF800.
  They are going to power the HD650, really cannot wait!
   
  I have a very solid state speaker set, so clean and smooth they are a pair of Meridian DSP3100 and DSP3100HC center speaker. Merdian have that unique DSP called Trifield, which replicates the early days of stereophony using 3 speakers. That way you don't have to sit and face straight to the center of your pair of speaker, because the stereo image is distributed to the 3 speakers.
   
  I wanted something fancy and always liked tubes (just don't like the price and size of them for big speaker and big power am). I have a full tube guitar amp and that is the only way to go if you are a guitarist like myself.
   
  Anyway I really needed a headphone/amp set cause neighbors aren't deaf and I like to listen to music anytime of the day or the night.
  I read the whole thread so I know I have to look at both GEC 6AS7G and TS 5998, but it's going to wait a little longer when the price settles down and or I find a good deal on those.
   
  For what I read I should be pretty satisfied with the RCA6AS7G.But may I ask if anyone did a tube ranking about what's best to drive them? Telefunken 800 I have bought them already, I want the red RCA tubes when I find a deal but I want a glowing tube not a metal cap. Call me crazy but I also love the looks of tubes burning. Any advices?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I just bought this amp and am eagerly waiting for shipment! I cannot wait and already bought some tubes, rca 6AS7G and tlfnkn EF800.
> They are going to power the HD650, really cannot wait!


 
   
  You will love this combo, it sounds great!
  About the tubes, I gathered this when I read through the whole thread:
   
  Amp Tubes (Little Outside Ones), in order of sound quality:

  
 EF800 from Telefunken (with converter)

 EF80s from Telefunken & other brands (with converter)

 6AC7s from GE

 6SJ7s (both metal & glasstop) from RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.

 Stock WF80/EF80 Tubes

 Stock Russian 6*4 Tubes

  

 Driver Tubes (Big Middle Two Tubes), in order of sound quality:

  

 6AS7Gs from GEC UK

 6AS7G from RCA

 6AS7G TS/CHATHAM

 6H5C (basically a Svetlana / Russian Winged C 6AS7 compatible tube)

 6080 from RCA & GE

 6N13P Stock Chinese Tubes

 ------------
  And then there's the 5998 tube...


----------



## sluker

I would rank the TS 5998's above the RCA 6AS7G's. Since I got the 5998's I have stopped thinking about getting rid of this amp and am now enjoying the LCD-2's with it. In fact other than the tube hum and the occasional static noise the LF339 with the 5998's is nearly as good with the LCD-2's as my restored Pioneer SX-1250 (which is the best I have heard the LCD-2).
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You will love this combo, it sounds great!
> About the tubes, I gathered this when I read through the whole thread:
> 
> Amp Tubes (Little Outside Ones), in order of sound quality:
> ...


----------



## telecaster

Seems like I have to wait to try those GEC 6AS7G and TS 5998!
  Looks like either are good depending which system are used.
  We should make a list with the equivalents or the false dangerous equivalents. In clear after reading the whole thread I still don't know if 6AS7G is better than 6AS7GA. Also don't know if there is a 6080 that sounds good and with which tube amp?
  Skylab seems like the authority here and I believe he had it all sorted out with his gigantic tube closet! So maybe that list looks like a final list (still would love to clarify the equivalent tubes).
   
  Also in order: where to put RCA 5693 (needed for the 5998)?
   
  Lastly i think we should place GEC 6AS7G and 5998 both on top of the list. Seems like a debate which one is better lush tubey vs tight tubey


----------



## Ultrainferno

it's too pricy for me so i put it on the bottom of the list. I should have put GEC there too


----------



## telecaster

Hehe agreed!
  I'm too noob in tube hunt


----------



## ultaman

Hi,
   
  if i understand correctly the middle 2 is a power tube & the outer smaller one is the driver tubes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ultaman said:


> Hi,
> 
> if i understand correctly the middle 2 is a power tube & the outer smaller one is the driver tubes.


 


  Correct!


----------



## Ultrainferno

@telecaster & Ultaman
   
  you should read this topic about the 6AS7G tunes: http://www.head-fi.org/t/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here


----------



## ultaman

Hey thanks..that link help alot, talking about driver tube which 1 is the best match, can i use GEC cv1067 instead? BTW where can i get a converter? Thanks
   
  EF800 from Telefunken (with converter)

 EF80s from Telefunken & other brands (with converter)

 6AC7s from GE

 6SJ7s (both metal & glasstop) from RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.

 Stock WF80/EF80 Tubes

 Stock Russian 6*4 Tubes


----------



## telecaster

Thanks for the links, I browsed it already but missed most of the crucial info by lack of knowledge. I'm learning little by little!
  @Ultaman, I believe the GEC cv1067 is a 6J5/6C5C tube, and therefore should not fit the regular La Figaro 339 unless it as changed. But stock 339 uses 6AC7/6SJ7 instead. I read in this thread page 37 or 38 I believe that maybe new 339 out of factory will use 6J5 in the future, or is the future right now?!!
  We should ask the Yuking representative Keph to the rescue here. His lovely upgraded 339 is configured that way and he said he cannont use anymore his TLFK EF800 and RCA 5693 tubes.
  I'm speaking on behalf of others and am only a noob! soz guyz


----------



## keph

Yeap the cv1067/6C5C/6J5 can only be used if you mod your 339 or buy new one specified with the cv1067/6C5C/6J5 driver tube configuration..for now Yuking haven't make changes to the 339..will update if he does..now my EF80-800 with converters and 5693 tubes can't be used in my modded 339...but Yuking gave me a EF86 to 6C5C converter though..need a pair od EF86 now to make sure..but my un-modded 339 with the 5998 and EF80/800 its not suitable for me( it makes a buzzing noise like a broken radio ) don't know about other peoples 339 though (pls confim if you have the tubes)..im just scared than when i get the EF86 tubes it will make the same noise it made with my un-modded 339 before...
   
  don't know why but it seems 5998s and EF series don't matched well...


----------



## sluker

I have that combo for a couple of weeks now. The only thing i hear is a background humming with efficient headphones and some static discharge after an hour or so, but no buzzing noise. What does Yuking recommend with the 5998's?
  
  Quote: 





keph said:


> Yeap the cv1067/6C5C/6J5 can only be used if you mod your 339 or buy new one specified with the cv1067/6C5C/6J5 driver tube configuration..for now Yuking haven't make changes to the 339..will update if he does..now my EF80-800 with converters and 5693 tubes can't be used in my modded 339...but Yuking gave me a EF86 to 6C5C converter though..need a pair od EF86 now to make sure..but my un-modded 339 with the 5998 and EF80/800 its not suitable for me( it makes a buzzing noise like a broken radio ) don't know about other peoples 339 though (pls confim if you have the tubes)..im just scared than when i get the EF86 tubes it will make the same noise it made with my un-modded 339 before...
> 
> don't know why but it seems 5998s and EF series don't matched well...


----------



## keph

hmmmm then my un-modded 339 has something wrong with it...for the normal 339 he last time told me to find some NOS 6AS7/VT-112 RCA with the JAN gray./white letter..
  
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> I have that combo for a couple of weeks now. The only thing i hear is a background humming with efficient headphones and some static discharge after an hour or so, but no buzzing noise. What does Yuking recommend with the 5998's?


----------



## Ultrainferno

But but but, I wanna see my tubes glow!
  I'm very happy with my 6AS7G RCA and Telefunken EF80 combo (convertor)


----------



## telecaster

I am waiting for some 6SJ7GT, it's the glass top version of 6SJ7, there is also 6SJ7WGT and 6SJ7Y but I'm not sure at all if those 3 are compatible.
  I hope thos 6SJ7GT will work otherwise will have to use the stock imput tubes with RCA 6AS7G.
   
  @Keph: It's weird that those 6AS7vt112 are for the imput, the reference is so close to the 6AS7G power tubes!
   
  Anyone used some US 6AS7GA? I'd like to know if it's worth rolling?


----------



## telecaster

@Keph: seems like a typing error, its 6AC7 vt112 can be found in store NOS for 17 bux though.
  In your unmodded 339 why don't like the RCA 5693?


----------



## keph

Yup sorry Typing error..in my un-modded 339 im now (my lil brother）using the 5998s and the 5693 RCA tubes...and i love the 5693 tubes so much and recommended them to the others..i was shocked when my modded 339 arrived and i cant use my 5693 quite disappointed but CV1067 is nice to for the modded 339


----------



## keph

wait till u get the 5998s...
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> But but but, I wanna see my tubes glow!
> I'm very happy with my 6AS7G RCA and Telefunken EF80 combo (convertor)


----------



## telecaster

Ah ok I didn't quite fully grasp your concern!
  So how are the CV1067 with 5998 in your custom 339? Do you rank RCA 6AS7G and 5998 with the same as in the stock 339?


----------



## keph

nope the RCA 6AS7G and the 5998s are in different rankings to me..but somehow people still prefer the sound of the RCA 6AS7G rather than 5998s...in my experience 5998s is much more dynamic,fast and more details than the 6AS7G..but the 5998s do not have the warmth and lush you get from the RCA 6AS7G...so like i said before it depends on ur sound preferences...
  
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Ah ok I didn't quite fully grasp your concern!
> So how are the CV1067 with 5998 in your custom 339? Do you rank RCA 6AS7G and 5998 with the same as in the stock 339?


----------



## telecaster

I was speaking of the mating of your 5998 to CV1067 vs the stock 339 with 5998 with RCA 5693..
  As the combination is very sensitive, it's been discussed (EF80 are not compatible with 5998) I was wondering how paired RCA 6AS7G and CV1067.
  If your 5998 goes well with CV1067 why do you even need the EF80 option? Just to roll tubes?
  5998 is too expensive as is GEC 6AS7G! I prefer to search to roll imput tubes instead!
  The beauty of 339 is the cheap tube rolling!


----------



## telecaster

@Ultrainferno, have you ever critically listenned to the real electrostatic Magnepan speaker like the 3.7 or 20.1? I ask this because I'm intrigued in the hifiman HE500 that you have and that uses what looks like the quasi ribbon tech, not the true ribbon topology. Same goes for all the hifiman line up though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> @Ultrainferno, have you ever critically listenned to the real electrostatic Magnepan speaker like the 3.7 or 20.1? I ask this because I'm intrigued in the hifiman HE500 that you have and that uses what looks like the quasi ribbon tech, not the true ribbon topology. Same goes for all the hifiman line up though.


 


  Sorry I haven't. But I can say that the HE-500 and the HD650 are awesome with the 339. They're my fav headphones with the amp.
  edit: I actually only ever had one pair of speakers since the early 90s, B&W DM610. I still use and love them


----------



## sluker

Why is the 5998 not compatible with the EF80? 
I have been running that combo for the last two weeks and it pairs well with my Lcd2. I should I be worried? 






telecaster said:


> I was speaking of the mating of your 5998 to CV1067 vs the stock 339 with 5998 with RCA 5693..
> As the combination is very sensitive, it's been discussed (EF80 are not compatible with 5998) I was wondering how paired RCA 6AS7G and CV1067.
> If your 5998 goes well with CV1067 why do you even need the EF80 option? Just to roll tubes?
> 5998 is too expensive as is GEC 6AS7G! I prefer to search to roll imput tubes instead!
> The beauty of 339 is the cheap tube rolling!


----------



## telecaster

Well two other users on the thread stated that the sound was distored! It's weird that you don't suffer from it because it seems like an incompatibility. Do you have another imput tubes (on the sides) to roll? RCA 5693 are the prefered tubes with 5998 from this thread.


----------



## sluker

I have the original tubes that came with, I will try them tonight when I get home to see if they sound better.
  What are the "preferred tubes" with the 5998's? To save me searching the thread.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Sorry I haven't. But I can say that the HE-500 and the HD650 are awesome with the 339. They're my fav headphones with the amp.
> edit: I actually only ever had one pair of speakers since the early 90s, B&W DM610. I still use and love them


 
  Well I happen to have a friends dad who got this setup and could listen to the Magnepan 20.1 paired with some hugest Mark Levinson Power amp (that thing should have cost a big car!) the preamp and cd player was also some of the most expensive at the time. The sound was world class, but there is a problem that affect every electrostatic design! The sound comes from the front but equally also from the back of the planar film creating resonnance builiding and such.
   
  In the hifiman the grid of magnets disturbs the flow of soundwaves creating pertubations like when you put thing in front of loudspeaker. Also as I understand there is a second film that is stucked to the planar film in order to react to the magnets and that build up the weight of the film.
   
  Only true ribbon is pure thinest film with no grid. I believe the 5000$ Stax is like this but I never saw its driver. True ribbon planar requires some crazy voltage and the most powerfull amp!
   
  The 20.1 uses a true ribbon tweeter, still quasi ribbon for the bass. It's treble was considered like the best in the world 10 years ago. But my personnal preference was always dynamic speakers with active crossover and multi amps like in the studios but audiophile quality like Meridian brand speakers.
   
  I never listenned to the big Magnepans that could also be active filtered and multiamped, my gosh that config should be killer!
   
  Even if only quasi ribbon one of the biggest advantage of planar is that the sound comes from a bigger surface. For example a piano recording coming from the big 20.1 is sounding like a very big piano in your living room, that is to the contrary of the piano coming out from a 5 cm tweeter and 10 cm mid woofer! BUT there is a downside to that is that the recording of that piano was made with two pin point microphone, and the dynamic speakers replicate those microphone exactly while the bigger surface of planar creates a distorsion in the image because of the bigger surface only!
   
  Result is electrostatic sound awesome, transparent and so fast, but the image is blurred and in the end you only listen to your gear and not the music while a world class dynamic set up will disapear and let the music flow into your ears. That's my experience though.
   
  That is why I am dying to ear those hifiman! I will find a shop near Paris who has them and bring the big la figaro with me to try it out!
   
  Thanks for reading that long, but it's the kind of subject I can't discuss with anyone at home


----------



## telecaster

It's the RCA 5693, it's red metal cap small tubes, not expensive but hard to find cheap. 5693 is a robust 6SJ7 more expensive and long lasting. I would personnaly try some 6SJ7GT as they are glass top and you see it glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





sluker said:


> I have the original tubes that came with, I will try them tonight when I get home to see if they sound better.
> What are the "preferred tubes" with the 5998's? To save me searching the thread.


----------



## sluker

Hey telecaster I just noticed that your avatar is the picture of my 339, cool.
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> It's the RCA 5693, it's red metal cap small tubes, not expensive but hard to find cheap. 5693 is a robust 6SJ7 more expensive and long lasting. I would personnaly try some 6SJ7GT as they are glass top and you see it glow


----------



## telecaster

Yeah I'm waiting for mine and your pic is the best!


----------



## sluker

So I have been listening with the 6Ж4 (Russian svetlana made I assume) for the last two hours. And I have to say that they sound better than the EF80, or I should say noticeably different, which is better at first. Right now i am preferring the 6Ж4, they seem to have better decay instrument separation and tighter bass, so the music sounds crisper and the stage opens up a tad. The hum is till there but at a lower volume. Also I am happy to report that after 2 hours there has still not been any static. 
  But i miss the glow of the EF80 :[\


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> That is why I am dying to ear those hifiman! I will find a shop near Paris who has them and bring the big la figaro with me to try it out!


 

 Wouldn't it be easier to take the HE-500 home for a trial 
   
  @sluker, I don't see why the 5998TS + EF80 shouldn't work. that's exactly what I'll be using when I fins dome TS5998. Maybe those with distorted sound just had bad tubes


----------



## sluker

Ultrainferno, I am not sure either but for now I think I will keep the Svetas (6Ж4).
   
I can't go to sleep, I keep listening to "one more song".  The midrange is hypnotizing, they are so clean and musical at the same time. Mellow rock with strong vocal tracks sound so good. I think I even prefer the LCD-2 for this genre with the 339 over the SX1250 (I never thought that was possible, although the soundstage is smaller).
   
A picture is worth a thousand words they say.


----------



## telecaster

Maybe should dig deep in this thread, I thought people saying EF800/EF80 wouldn't sound good with their 5998 using NOS is like a fact. 6AS7GT will give you the glow, and 5693 give you the best with 5998!
  EF800 is the best for RCA 6AS7G, GEC 6AS7G, and 6AS7GA. PS: EF800/EF80 need burning if NOS and the hum will disapear.
  5693 is best for 5998, Keph told us Yuking recommended RCA 6AC7 JAN for 5998.
   
  Btw, the HD650 is made for people with normal and little head size. I wear XXL size hats and my panama I had to buy it in a special store because my head is so damn big. Stock HD650 put too much pressure on my ears but easilsy remeded by bending/modifying the metal headband shape a little and voila problem solved, now I can wear it all day!


----------



## WALL-E

I see people worried about compatibility 5998 TS with /EF80/800 series.
 I tested the 5998 TS with EF800TFK/EF80wf and 6*4 and they are not sound well, especially 6*4 nightmare!
 I have my own theory....it could be wrong but I share with you.

 From my observations playing music which is loud recorded like most of them   "dynamic compressed" at present time the sound was slightly distorted with the EF800TFK/5998TS but reduced the gain of the source make the distortion undetectable. Both my source output are much over the nominal  2V RMS.
   
  conclusion:

 The 5998 TS is a high gain tube factor (5), the EF800TFK amplifies the signal very well and finally high level source, all the three factors all together make the sound overloaded(distorted).
 But like I said on beginning this is my own theory based of my observation and I could be wrong.

 My favourite combo for HE500(low impedance & efficiency) is Tung-sol 5998 and RedHots 5693 I posted impression few post ago i noted that the combo is little bit dry and not that sweet compared to EF800/RCA6AS7G but during the burning long period it change and the dry & cold of sound almost disappeared.

 With the HD650(high impedance & efficiency) I prefer  JAN RCA6AS7G or JAN 6080WC PhilipsECG with the EF800 over the 5998TS/RCA5693.

 I know that the Tung sol 5998 are not easy to find and expensive but there is an alternative as 7236(Sylviana or Tung-Sol or Cetron)  insted.


----------



## telecaster

Have you tried different 6080 tubes other that the philips 6080Wc? Can you please describe the difference with RCA 6AS7G please?
   
  About 5998 mating, a big thanks for clarifying! Seems uber logical regarding the distorsion fixed by the low gain 5693. Also the warmer sound you get from 6AS7G/5693 and the higher knob position seems to indicate the power tube is burning more. It's warmer but should sound little sweeter too? You said it's roll off on the ends of the FS, and it correlates too.
   
  Tubes rolling


----------



## WALL-E

No I haven't, the only tube 6080 what I have is JAN philips 6080WC military version (metal base) which is more rugged than the regular 6080 and the black plates RCA6as7g is the military version too.
   
  Both are Low mu (gain) factor(2) twin triodes, they each sound a little different to my ears .The 6as7g have a juicy high’s (slightly more top end) which make the sound, detailed, more open and less heavier .The 6080 have a bit more lower end with soft nature of the bass compared to 6as7g. In mids the difference wasn’t  that striking both types sounded rather equal. Both have "tubey" sound to my system. But we have to remember It's also the source and any other components in the signal chain that will have an impact to the final sound.
   
  6as7g/5693  Yes it is lower (mu) combination and it  has slightly roll off both ends and makes the sound warmed to my ears. Personally I like EF800/6as7g it has "tubey" sound and juicy top end, favourite with my HD650.

  
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Have you tried different 6080 tubes other that the philips 6080Wc? Can you please describe the difference with RCA 6AS7G please?
> 
> About 5998 mating, a big thanks for clarifying! Seems uber logical regarding the distorsion fixed by the low gain 5693. Also the warmer sound you get from 6AS7G/5693 and the higher knob position seems to indicate the power tube is burning more. It's warmer but should sound little sweeter too? You said it's roll off on the ends of the FS, and it correlates too.
> 
> Tubes rolling


----------



## wlz12

my favourite amp. its simply addictive using tungsol 5998 and RCA 5693.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Last price quote i got for a pair of TS5998 was 220$, no way I'm paying that. Any tips anyone?


----------



## sluker

Michael Marx
sndtubes@vacuumtubes.com
   
www.vacuumtubes.com

  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Last price quote i got for a pair of TS5998 was 220$, no way I'm paying that. Any tips anyone?


----------



## ultaman

just got a pair from him, is a Jan 5998, it cost 65USD x 1, his responce is a bit slow as he is moving his office.


----------



## telecaster

Review of the 339, arrived today. With stock tubes. Through HD 650 bought new last week. Squeezebox touch and FLAC files. (Will test later with Meridian 596 Cd player)
   
  Esthetically, there are some minor blemishes to the finish, nothing important or noticeable from a meter away, but still not a pristine finish you could expect for a 1500$ piece of gear, but for 400GBP delivered, PTP wiring made in China, it's pretty good actually! Not mirror finish perfect, but the design, assembly is excellent. Very satisfied.
   
  Sonically, I have leave it on for 5 hours now and at first right away the sound was very good. Don't know if it's better now but here is how I would describe it:
  Smoothness accross the entire spectrum, it doesn't sound very tubey, more like a good quality SS with an evident relax sound that is natural and never fatiguing even at very high volume level.
   
  Transparency is very susprising, hear every single information on the CD! High end spectrum is very clear and extended, maybe a very little spicy or sparkly, would say that rock music on it has a dynamic grind that is very pleasing, fast and entertainning while not sounding harsh or ear fatiguing. That is pleasant!
   
  The extreme bass is very clean and undistorded, very enjoyable. My fav track to test the extreme bass is Mila Repa from Que Alegria's John McLaughlin trio album. On that wonderfull song, Trilok Gurtu exceptionnal drums playing shows a very low but clean timbale and that one put to test every piece of gear I tested before including loudspeakers. Not bass heavy at all and pretty fast to my ear. Not slow like everyone is bashing the HD 650 or tube amp, I don't understand those comments at all through this setup.
   
  Medium range is very transparent. Full bodied from high to low, no peak I can hear. A little sweetness but very slight. It sounds more like a clean and highend SS. Smooth and relax again. Voices male and female are very well rendered true to life again. Winds on jazz or classical are very true to life sounding too, excellent dynamic, best I've heard on any system including loudspeakers. Strings in orchestra is sweet and engaging with definite soul and body, while winds in Indian music is so beautiful through this amp and headset. All kind of drums are also very transparent and deep bodied.
   
  About the separation of tracks I was surprised how well the combination of amp and headset faired! Tracks are very well defined, best in headphones I have tried to date! Must be the dual mono topology, every nuance even during big loud complex passages never blurred the respective left and right channel resulting in very stable separation of instruments. Dual PSU have always had this advantages, complete easiness to keep both channel clean even during the most demanding sections.
   
  All those test were made during the five first hours of powering up the 339 with stock tubes 6N5P and 6X4 with squeezebox touch RCA outs with a cheap and rusty RCA cable not goldplated. HD650 has seen less than 30 hours playing time. Stock power cable of course.
   
  Am waiting for RCA 6AS7G jan, EF800, 6SJ7GT us...


----------



## Ultrainferno

thanks for sharing! You'll be even more amazed with the RCA and other non stock tubes, a world of difference in my opinion.
  The 339 is made for the HD650, best match!


----------



## telecaster

Yeah, it's great match for now! You are making my wait harder! For now what I would like more is a more extended deeper bass, and a little less highs. Medium is clean and I would love more sweetness.
   
  I think the interconnect test cables are dating back to the 80's no kidding, I haven't found my gold plated pair so I resort to use the ones that came with my fathers hifi set I had lying around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheap cable lol, I never bought into cables mystic!
   

  Reserved rights Copyright


----------



## WALL-E

I had similar feeling when swapped LF332classic for LF339. The real dual-mono topology no compromise! it's really matter it sounds terrific.

 The sound was wider and dipper with lots of air around the instruments I can easily hear every instrument  clearly and even Diana’s Krall (The girl in the other room) voice reverberated around the hall it was amazing. The dual-mono 339  bring my old well known cd-music to the higher level and allow me to discover it anew.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on your new amp!


----------



## telecaster

Thanks a lot, it's because of all the great head fiers present on this thread that I could have opted for this amp!


----------



## Shadowboxer

.


----------



## ultaman

HI i'm new to tuberolling,anyome can advise how to get the converter? found a few but not sure which 1 to get. Ex: yellowjacket. TQ
  new here, anyone can advise where i can get the converter fi
  new here, anyone can advise where i can get the converter fi
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You will love this combo, it sounds great!
> About the tubes, I gathered this when I read through the whole thread:
> 
> Amp Tubes (Little Outside Ones), in order of sound quality:
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just ask Yuking?


----------



## ultaman

i will gv that a try...i wonder where the otehr get it from..hmmm
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Just ask Yuking?


----------



## telecaster

Read on the whole thread mate. You get the adapter from Yuking, search him on Google. Or you can make your own loctal to octal adapter. I wouldn't too much trouble and may not look as neat. I asked the shop where I purchased the 339. They said I have to wait 3 weeks to receive it though... Had to try and ordered the Philips 6SJ7WGT JAN (useable without adapter) in order to wait for the adapter that will allow telefunken EF800 to fit in!


----------



## sluker

Red RCA 5693 in the house.
   
I decided to go for best sound vs. the glow. I am told these are a matched pair and they are definitely NOS. They look like they are just  off the factory floor. I assume they will require some burn in but they sound clean so far and seem a bit mellower than the 6*4's, which is not necessarily a good or bad thing, just different.
   
Does anyone know how many hours of burn in these need?


----------



## telecaster

Congrats on the red tubes! Please report your sonic remarks! Some prefer the glass top but the consensus is that those are one of the very best imput tubes. Do you also have some EF800 to test against?
  No idea on the burning, but I would say 10/20 hours is comon, but if you don't have microphonics or hum why worry?!


----------



## telecaster

Received the EF80 adapters, they look beautifull except the noctal base which is not gold plated. Otherwise, nice chrome finish and massive alu on top. Am burning telefunken NOS EF800, they do hum a bit.
  Glow is good!
  If I ever got a pair of 5998 I too would get me the 5693!


----------



## telecaster

What did you use before switching to 5693? I saw you use the EF80 converter with some mesh grill tube?
  So how is the sound  of the red hots?
  I am testing the tfk EF800 and frankly I really love the cheap russian 6X4, the EF800 are maybe clearer or harsh? Need to burn them a little more, it's only 5 hours they are ligthened up
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> Red RCA 5693 in the house.
> 
> I decided to go for best sound vs. the glow. I am told these are a matched pair and they are definitely NOS. They look like they are just  off the factory floor. I assume they will require some burn in but they sound clean so far and seem a bit mellower than the 6*4's, which is not necessarily a good or bad thing, just different.
> 
> Does anyone know how many hours of burn in these need?


----------



## ultaman

i did..maybe i overlook it somewhere, thanks for the information....i have contacted yuking on this and also have enquire the pricing of the modded unit. i was not very convince on the performance & pricing as not much of a review & price can compete with WA2.

  
  i have change my power tube to tungsol 5998 & the results is stunning....the soundstage is like 3 dimentional, the song where ususally sounded bad on vocal have improve...i certainly enjoy listening to them. the red hot RCA 5693 will arrive shortly today...i will try to report back on impression,
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Read on the whole thread mate. You get the adapter from Yuking, search him on Google. Or you can make your own loctal to octal adapter. I wouldn't too much trouble and may not look as neat. I asked the shop where I purchased the 339. They said I have to wait 3 weeks to receive it though... Had to try and ordered the Philips 6SJ7WGT JAN (useable without adapter) in order to wait for the adapter that will allow telefunken EF800 to fit in!


----------



## telecaster

You are lucky! Where did you get the 5998? Please report back, it's usefull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I was very pleased with the stock tube and the sbtouch analogue outs. But each improvement bring so much it's weird! I then used the Meridian 561 as DAC and my god it's so much better than SBtouch (still the digital source!)
  Then I received the EF adapter and put the EF800 to use. At first it was kind of scratchy, some mild distorsion must have been going on, and also a little hum. Now after 15 hours of burning the hum disapeared but still present when maxing the volume. And the sound is so clear and transparent! At first I thought there were less bass, but in fact the stock 6X4 were kind of muted, still detailed but nowhere as EF800 detailed.
  Now trying the 596 rca outs it is truly unbelievable (better than sbtouch/561), that CD machine sound so good! The bass is from another world.
  I know all those superlative may sound corny but I am really impressed with each upgrades!
  Still waiting for rca 6AS7G black plates! One day 5998!


----------



## ultaman

Sure did, you can get from from http://www.vacuumtubes.com/ , Michael C. Marx,E-mail: sndtubes@vacuumtubes.com, he will a little while to reply as he is unpacking his stuff.
   
  i love my teddy pardo dac over others as it sound so analog & i like the sound stage out of it.
   
  Hmm...looks like the EF800 you got there is a bit nasty....but anyhow i will tried it once i receive my adapter, in fact cant wait to compare them over the RCA 5693...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  next coming is chatham 6as7g tubes, will report back once i got them.
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> You are lucky! Where did you get the 5998? Please report back, it's usefull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## telecaster

Thanks. Now the EF800 are clean, they needed just come burning or I was hearing well the harshness of the SBtouch dac!
  I cannot go back to the russian 6X4 now, as they sound muted in comparaison!

 EF800 bring a sparkle and transparency while being smooth. I wonder how would sound the cheaper EF860 with gold pin?
   
  You teddy pardo dac seems like a gem! Meridian are also good at making good analogue sounding digital gear with good power supply design. I think there is 9 power supply in my preamp!


----------



## ultaman

i will start order the EF800 after my chatham 6AS7G tubes & the adapter arrive, i like the way say it "EF800 bring a sparkle and transparency while being smooth" as i do like transparentcy & especially smooth.
   
  Not sure anyone can reply back the impresion of changing the adapter pin to gold, does it really make alot of different? look like you suspect it doesnt being up to the fully potentential yet.
   
  teddy pardo company was an power expert so i guess thats explain why it sound  alot like analog.
   
  I need some advise here about matching a pair of tubes, the supplier have asked me to match it myself by providing the reading of the tubes. i wonder is it really necessary to match them by manufacturer date & m/a different? below are some of the readings from the supplier tubes.
   
  ANODE CURRENT SET AT 50Ma 
  
 Tube 1
 SECTION 1: GM 4 -36VG
 SECTION 2: GM4.05 -38VG
  Tube 2
 SECTION 1: GM 4.6 -34VG
 SECTION 2: GM4.4 -37VG

 Tube 3
 SECTION 1: GM 4 -40VG
 SECTION 2: GM 4.3  -37VG
  Tube 4
 SECTION 1: GM 4.05 - 42VG
 SECTION 2: GM 4.3  -40VG

 Tube 5
 SECTION 1: GM 3.2 -23 VG
 SECTION 2: GM4.25 -34VG
  Tube 6
 SECTION 1: GM 5.1 - 31 VG
 SECTION 2: GM 4.85 -32VG


----------



## telecaster

Yes the EF800 are really good, I think they are more linear too as the overall balance seems more right than the warm/less highs and bottom powered 6X4.
  But still the cheap russian 6X4 are lean but good sounding, they are smooth too, especially when you listen at very loud level, the tame highs help to bring a relaxed sound especially with a lesser DAC or source which tend generally to sound harsh.
   
  Hope someone will chime in in order to help you with the matching question. Anyway, after reading all the 339/337 6AS7G rolling thread no one ever mentionned matching a necessity. Anyway I would go for same brand and close value readings. You still have the two volume knobs to counteract any imbalance.


----------



## ultaman

I have audition the RCA 5693 with tung sol 5998 after burning them for more than 20 hours, my impression was as below:

  
  RCA 5693 + tungsol 5998
  1) warm & tubey double up
  2) less treble & Highs rolloff compare to stock driver tube
  3) Vocal ticker & forward
  4) added more dynamic
  5) layering is good
  6) wide soundstage
  7) Solid bass
   
  * i would certainly will enjoy listening to this combination for longer hours as is not fatique & more tubey sound. the only downside is the highs.
   
  Stock driver tube + Tungsol 5998 
  1) Very good Highs & more treble
  2) warm sounding
  3) Vocal a bit backward
  4) added more dynamic
  5) layering is good
  6) wide soundstage
   
  * Nice highs as it can goes up very high without roll off easily, vocal a bit backward compare to RCA5963.


----------



## telecaster

Thanks for the imput! Interesting that the 5693 are warmer and less shrill than the stock 6*4!
   
  I am still running on the chinese 6N5P which anyone put on the bottom of the list with telefunken EF800 and this combination is like 10 times more transparent than with the 6*4. I suspect the 6N5P to be shrill sounding as with the EF800 they are too much trebley, but with 6*4 they are more balance though I thought initially that the 6*4 were muffled in comparaison but 6N5P+6*4 are somewhat a balance combination (even if detail is lacking a lot)


----------



## Ultrainferno

I fired up the 339 again today after a long time and I immediately fell in love again. The 339 with the RCA 6AS7G and the EF80 combined with the Hifiman HE-500 is just breath taking. At the moment I prefer them over the Violectric + LCD-2 combo.
   
  I have 2399 chatham tubes on my way (= 5998 TS) and the RCA 5693 reds too, curious if it can get any better as it already is...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Question: is it more important to have matched input tubes or driver tubes? Or both equally?


----------



## ultaman

i never tried other 6AS7G before but after i swap it with tungsol 5998 i imediately throw the stock tube away. the different is super. you will like the 5998 if you love the layering,soundstage,dynamic & the vocal part have improve aswell.
   
  chatham 6AS7G is on the way, not sure what it will bring me but the 5998 definately is a WOW.
   
  5998+RCA5693 = best combination(according to other in the thread) except the highs slighly roll off(to my ears).
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I fired up the 339 again today after a long time and I immediately fell in love again. The 339 with the RCA 6AS7G and the EF80 combined with the Hifiman HE-500 is just breath taking. At the moment I prefer them over the Violectric + LCD-2 combo.
> 
> I have 2399 chatham tubes on my way (= 5998 TS) and the RCA 5693 reds too, curious if it can get any better as it already is...


----------



## ultaman

i think i need an answer on that too...especially on how to match a tube...is it important?

  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Question: is it more important to have matched input tubes or driver tubes? Or both equally?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ultaman said:


> i think i need an answer on that too...especially on how to match a tube...is it important?


 


  You need a tube teser to do that, my suppliers offers matching for 2$ a tube. It is important to get the same strength of the tubes, the same performance left.


----------



## sluker

Ultrainferno,
  I will be interested to see what you think of the 5998 and 5693 combo. 
  I also almost stopped using the 339 until I got the 5998's, now it's my favorite combo with the LCD-2. Although it cant match the Pioneer SX1250 for bass thump, soundstage depth and width, its got a musicality that is quite addictive.


----------



## telecaster

You are all so lucky to be able to play with those 5998! As soon as fund allow I will seek mine! I contacted the source previously mentionned but he upped the price to 75$ a piece used. Sorry but with shipping and taxes it cost half a pair of HD650! One day...
  Still waiting for my various 6AS7G to arrive (RCA black and grey plate, GE bottom getter and JAN GE), wait is too long... Also wait for RFT EF860 goldpins, and Telam EF80 to see how the telefunken EF800 fair against them..
  It's silly to have so much of the same tube but I plan to use/stock them in case of world war 3 plus I paid 10$ a pop!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> You are all so lucky to be able to play with those 5998! As soon as fund allow I will seek mine! I contacted the source previously mentionned but he upped the price to 75$ a piece used. Sorry but with shipping and taxes it cost half a pair of HD650! One day...
> Still waiting for my various 6AS7G to arrive (RCA black and grey plate, GE bottom getter and JAN GE), wait is too long... Also wait for RFT EF860 goldpins, and Telam EF80 to see how the telefunken EF800 fair against them..
> It's silly to have so much of the same tube but I plan to use/stock them in case of world war 3 plus I paid 10$ a pop!


 


  It's a good ide to stock some tubes actually. And I bought mine on the FS forum here after, like you, finding that seller to be a bit expensive with shipping overseas. there is a pair on ebay for 110€ btw


----------



## WALL-E

"tube rollers" familiarising yourself this article. It will explain the question and many more.
 http://www.greenbulletmics.com/VACUUM_TUBES.html
     
 Glad you got the 2399 I was looking for this tube as well but finally got a pair of 5998. It's seems they are much harder to find than the 5998.Interested your impression with the 2399 & 5693 combo.        
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Question: is it more important to have matched input tubes or driver tubes? Or both equally?


----------



## IndieScent

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Question: is it more important to have matched input tubes or driver tubes? Or both equally?


 

  
  a matched output/power tube usually more important(the bigger tube.  ie. the 6as7)


----------



## telecaster

Ok I bought those damn 5998! I guess if some tubophiles pay over a grand for a pair of 300B I could lay the money for those 5998!
  Ultra did you received yours? How is it?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Ok I bought those damn 5998! I guess if some tubophiles pay over a grand for a pair of 300B I could lay the money for those 5998!
> Ultra did you received yours? How is it?


 


  Still on its way, if they ever get here (safe) from the USA that is. I'll have the red RCA's this week, picking them up at the shop in a couple of days.


----------



## telecaster

BTW thanks for the heads up on those 5998 on ebay, I mailed him last week and propose him 100 for a pair. He wouldn't, but he listed another pair at that price, so I had to get it!
  Too much 6AS7G, I'm stocking like a champ!


----------



## telecaster

About matching I read that even if a pair is perfectly matched at says 150V, the curve is not linear from tube to tube so no garantee it would be samely matched in the amp at the actual voltage. Still the dual volume knob takes care of that problem!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> BTW thanks for the heads up on those 5998 on ebay, I mailed him last week and propose him 100 for a pair. He wouldn't, but he listed another pair at that price, so I had to get it!
> Too much 6AS7G, I'm stocking like a champ!


 


  you have the rca red already? Where are you from actually buying tubes from someone in France?


----------



## telecaster

Yup the seller was french. I don't have the red RCA, I wait until I get the 6SJ7WGT jan philips to arrive to test them with. Also I like my telefunken EF800 and would love to successfully mate them with 5998.
  I know people seem to have distorsion issue but I use my Meridian 561 as DAC with the main analogue output and its variable so I can send a low level signal to the 339.
  I assume you are from Belgique, I live near Paris myself.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I assume you are from Belgique, I live near Paris myself.


 
   
  You are correct. Country of fine women, it had to be France or Italy


----------



## telecaster

Hehe and Belgium is also the country of the best french fries!


----------



## telecaster

Little update here, received my EF80 Telam, EF860 RFT. Well don't even bother buying them, they are not good. Maybe it's due to the origin of my tubes but they are horribly microphonics, statics. One of the EF860 was unusable, I noticed days after storage that the glass around one pin broke and the whole tube fell appart.
  Money no well spent.
  My telefunken EF800 is way way better full of detail, quiet now.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'll have the RCA REd's on friday, but the 2399 tubes are lost somewhere between the States and Europe. Post office has no idea where they are. Damn!
  And another of my boxes I sent worth 700€ has gone missing also! I'm not having a good national/international post week :s


----------



## zenpunk

If that makes you feel better, most of the times I ordered tubes from the US (to the UK) they took over a month to arrive but they always did. I suspect custom


----------



## telecaster

I have also lots of 6AS7G in transit over the atlantic ocean that I ordered the same time the 339, lost packet too, usps ship them though boat or what?
  The 339 came from Hong Kong in 5 days!
  Lost faith in US post for sure!
  The 5998 I ordered two days ago is going to arrive tomorrow I suspect. Hope you have insurance protection Ultra!


----------



## zenpunk

I did wonder if for some weird reasons they don't use air freight for tubes? I am also always surprised by how quick parcels from Asia arrive.
   
  @ Telecaster,
  Where did you order your 5998 from??


----------



## Ultrainferno

My 2399 don't have insurance no, I took the risk willingly. I'm more worried about the 700€ package to Sennheiser that went missing
  The 5998 he got from a French e-bay seller I stumbled upon.


----------



## telecaster

Yup some French guy was seller a pair of Chatham NOS with box so I had to buy it.
  Very sad about your packages Ultra, hope time will resolve this.
  It is probable that they don't use air to ship the tubes who knows with their paranoia about air freight and certain items.
  I had a usps tracking number for one of my package that says delivered in France two weeks ago but I have received nothing, talk about us post screwing up and I have no way of recovering it!


----------



## telecaster

Ok I received the 5998 yesterday. I too received the 6AS7G RCA black plate, GE et JAN GE.
  I did some burning with the 5998 but I was pretty disapointed. The seller bought them 30 years ago new and they were with original boxes for a push pull he sold a long time ago. He told me he sold 8 pairs before without problems.
  I had problems, one 5998 Chatham was very noisy with a strong hum, when the hum calm down the gain level was like 50% under the other 5998. The JAN Tung-sol were better but no matter what source level I sent even low, there was problem with hum and or distorsion and statics..
  I emailed the seller about it and he replied that it was normal that I encountered problems because 6AS7G is polarized at -110V and 5998 is polarized at -25V. So the 5998 are at the "cut-off" and distorded like crazy. My main concern was not distorsion though, it was statics, strong electronic hum, and unbalance gain for the chatham. Anyway I sent them back, for the price it's not worth it.
   
  From what I briefly heard with the 5998 was that it was slightly faster than the 6N5P, bass was little more controlled and imaging was clearer, but not by much.
   
  On the other hand the RCA 6AS7G black plate are now running in the 339 and from the first minute sounded clean and noiseless. For the price I got them they are the bomb and worth much more than the famed 5998. I prefer to stick with what the amp is design for and the RCA are much better overall. Also they are not even fully burned and I really love the imaging, the lush tubeness and heavy bass out of them, pretty excellent with my HD650.
   
  For the record I have no 5693 to test them out, but I thought it wasn't worth the investment overall, I prefer to stick with EF800 telefunken. Still waiting for 6SJ7WGT philips and amperex buggle boy EF80. Will report as soon as they get here.
  I tested the 5998 with the 6*4, EF860, EF800 and Telam EF80. None of those combinations was working good at any imput level (my DAC output is variable).
  Hope I got defective 5998 but I doubt it, the seller is pretty expert tube guy and tested them before shipping to me. The difference in voltage polarization is something I didn't know but good to know.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's still weird, cause no one else is reporting this with their 5998 tubes, no matter what brand


----------



## telecaster

Yes I was pretty disapointed, I have yet to read a report of a noisy 5998. I remember Keph got a 5998 that arced but none got those noisy artefacts with theirs.
  Well I hope you got better luck with the 2339. I may have been unlucky who knows..
  
  PS: I love the RCA bass, so GOOD!


----------



## Ultrainferno

sorry for pointing you to those tubes anyway


----------



## telecaster

Oh no worries Ultra, actually I found them before you told me, he had a BIN at 120€ and message him about an offer at 100€ including shipping, he declined. When I post here about you being lucky you then pointed out the ebay ad but I already found it, just too expensive for me. The seller is refunding me, I just eat shipping, well that's a lesson learn and will now live happy with my various western 6AS7G!


----------



## xzobinx

at first I thought of buying an alternative of 336 while my wallet recovering but I seriously consider this amp for my hd650 now 
  it's all your fault, Telecaster since you let me know of it


----------



## telecaster

Frankly you should go for it! 336 must be nice but 339 is nicer


----------



## sluker

Telecaster
  Sorry to hear about your problems with the 5998's.
  I have a set and have not heard any "noise" with either the 6*4, EF80's or the 5693.
  Having said that there is always a low level hum no matter the combination of tubes (even the 6AS7G) but I have yet to hear a dead silent tube amp on par with the SS amps I have.
  The 6AS7G's and the EF80's were really good with the HD600's but that was the only time I have heard those headphones. The only reason I bought the 5998's and the 5693's was for my LCD-2's wich need more power, but if you are using the amp with the 650's I would stick with the 6AS7G's as those are the headphones Yuking used to design the amp from what I understand.
  Let us know how you like the EF80's, I love the glow of those.


----------



## telecaster

My wallet is thanking you for such kind words! Plus I have 6 pairs of beautiful 6AS7G so I want to stick with them. They do sound great with my setup. Do you have experimented with different DAC/cable about your hum problem? I say this because I find this amp to have a complete dark background with only some self noise (but no hum) when no cable attached at maximum volume. When connected to my 561, there is no more noise but a very little slight hum again only when the volume on the 339 is maxed out. At my listenning level which is beneath earing injury (very loud!) I set the volume to 9'o clock maximum and the 561 is at volume 80% to 95% and at those setting I have a complete lack of hum or noise. If i were using a normal 2V DAC output rcas the hum would be even less a problem. I like to use the remote control on my 561.
  PS: One thing about why I don't think 5998 is mandatory for me is I have audiophile quality bass and treble settings on my 561. So I can tailor the sound I like regardless of the tubes pretty much. I was really liking the 6N5P while waiting for the NOS 6AS7G but now they're here there is no way I will go back to them unless it is to burn some drivers!


----------



## sluker

Don't get me wrong the "hum" is extremely slight and can only be heard using the LCD-2 or the Magnum but not with the HE-6 (which I do not use with the 339) or with the D7000 (when I had them). I will try testing it without the DAC connected to see if that is the source, that's a good idea. 
  For reference,the LCD-2 are dead silent with both of my vintage amps when connected to the same source (through a switch), while the Magnum's pick up a slight hum from the SX1250 past 9 o'clock.


----------



## telecaster

You have such a nice collection of headphones! Yup hum is often related to power supply IME and poor cable sometimes. Next aquisition for me is HD800 maybe next Xmas, I have prepare that swearing jar where to put savings lil by little..
  The more the RCA 6AS7G are burning the more they are incredible! Listenning to Uakti's Mapa, wonderfull album. I have all their discography now but first discovered them when they collaborate with Philip Glass' Agua da Amazonia. True music!
  The stock 6N5P were not that great after all!


----------



## Sganzerla

After the disapointment with one tube arcing and blowing my headphone driver, I must say my amp is sounding very good with my "new" Sylvania 6AS7GA tubes.
   But I have one question, if I want to replace my power tubes with something close to solid state, what should I try?
   
   I haven't received my new recabled DT880/600 yet, but my stock one is sounding superb, much better than before.
   
   One thing that strikes me any time I go to listen to some music is how many of the songs that appeared to have solid centralized vocals, are not! They are a little to the left, a little to the right, sometimes dead on center, but this is very interesting to notice.


----------



## telecaster

I would say 6080 WA WB or WC, they are more and more heavily build. They seems the most straight and treble hot and would approach that SS characteristics. You could also try the russian 6H13.


----------



## zenpunk

On my LD MKVI+ the tube closer to SS are without a doubt Tung-Sol 7236. Not sure if the effect will be the same on the 339 though


----------



## Ultrainferno

Why would you want to get a SS type of sound on an OTL amp? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Looks like my 2399s have resurfaced..in my mailbox. I'll be picking up the 5693 later so that's a nice coincidence


----------



## telecaster

How are the 2399? Very curious to hear from your experience!


----------



## Sganzerla

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Why would you want to get a SS type of sound on an OTL amp? Just thinking out loud here.


 
   
   If the question was for me, it was more of a curious thing, for now. But maybe the sound of my amp could improve a little bit if I get more attack on intruments and a tighter bass.
   And of course, I like the idea of testing the opposites to see what I like better before begining to refine my search for the perfect combination.


----------



## telecaster

I have NOS Z719 GEC on the way! trying to figure out what the EF800 are made of. I am thinking of trying the 6SJ7MGT too.. Bit costly though..


----------



## Ultrainferno

Been listening to the 2399 + 5693 for a while with the He-500s and.... I'm in love all over again.
  Man these tubes are awesome, no hum whatsoever, absolutely great and wider soundstage, more power in the music, little bit more bass, airyness...
   
  I'm sold! Too bad they don't glow as much though 
  Now up to the LCD-2!


----------



## telecaster

You are lucky!! Now that's a scarce tube!
  If you can finally enjoy the Audeze with you 339 I bet you will be in heaven!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> You are lucky!! Now that's a scarce tube!
> If you can finally enjoy the Audeze with you 339 I bet you will be in heaven!


 
   

 Excuse me for the late reply, it took me a while to get back from heaven 
  Sorry guys, but the LCD-2 with extra power is awesome on the 339.
   
  I think I'm going to stick with this combination of tubes for a long time, I can only recommend it. Now I just have to find a back up pair
  There is a very faint sound in the right channel, some ringing but thats not audible when playing music
   
  Audio nirvana! (The V200 also arrived and the Crack is almost built!)


----------



## telecaster

I would love to hear your feedback about Crack vs 339! Is it me but why on earth everyone has so much amps and HPs?!! I feel naked with "only" HD650 and 339!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I would love to hear your feedback about Crack vs 339! Is it me but why on earth everyone has so much amps and HPs?!! I feel naked with "only" HD650 and 339!


 
   

 When I look at my profile, I ask myself the same thing lol
  Well, one should only buy what his wallet can afford, it's a hobby. It's not the multitude of amps or headphones that makes a listener happy and that's what it is all about: enjoying the music. If one setup can make you do this, then I'd say you're set!


----------



## telecaster

Well said Ultra! My wallet is agreeing on this and our ears are all set on that beautiful sounding setup.
  I understand your passion for HP, I have the same thing with my loudspeakers and I would love to have a tube pre/power amps and horn speakers to try out in my home too but cost and space is prohibitive!
  But modern things like Crack and such has made me fancying to construct myself a single endend 300B power amp and to experiment with custom design DIY speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## xmdkq

The tube has a slight 'humming' noises and pipe work for some time 'humming' noises disappear.
 Upgraded version of the 339 solved the problem of reliability, better sound performance.


----------



## sluker

This tube looks identical to my TS 5998's, everything except for the print. Could it be a re-branded 5998?
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Been listening to the 2399 + 5693 for a while with the He-500s and.... I'm in love all over again.
> Man these tubes are awesome, no hum whatsoever, absolutely great and wider soundstage, more power in the music, little bit more bass, airyness...
> 
> I'm sold! Too bad they don't glow as much though
> Now up to the LCD-2!


----------



## telecaster

It does look exactly like a Jan Tung-sol 5998 but with top and bottom flash chrome while the Jan I had only has top flash chrome. The Chatham 5998 does not have the six round imprinting on the plate while having only bottom chrome flash.


----------



## telecaster

Side note, I just did the full modification of the firmware of the SBtouch called "Touch Toolbox 3.0", I was VERY skeptical about any sound improvement to say the least. I was using my Meridian DAC so I didn't expect a noticeable upgrade of my digital sbtouch output.
  And now I must say I am amazed by the jump in sound quality! Seriously analysing and comparing tube differences through HD650 and 339 (a very magnifying loupe on music we must admit) and reference tracks over the last weeks made me very aware of the stock SBtouch sound with those tracks. Now with the mod "touch toolbox 3" what I hear is just incredible! No kidding I must say that for my setup it's the best audio upgrade of the year I am that impressed!
  Everything sound so much better it's hard to believe. The sound is so much more analogue like, relax sounding and more true to life! And I was thinking the spdif out of SBtouch was already very good, I didn't know what it could do!
  BUT there is one big drawback which I don't understand for now, all the frequency spectrum is respected while being better all around and more clear but I think the bass region under 100Hz is diminished greatly. You have to have a nice equalizer to counteract this drawback.
   
  I so wish I could have a nice pair of 5998 to fully apreciate this leap in sound quality I am getting right now, though the relative warmth of the Jan GE 6AS7G is greatly appreciated!
   
  Wanted to share this with the nice headfiers on this thread who also got a SBtouch. Though I was very scared of this mod, it went without a problem. But it requires an hour to do and some brain power (not that much actually).
  http://soundcheck-audio.blogspot.fr/2011/11/touch-toolbox-30.html#more
   
  Notes on improvements:
  It's like a somewhat digital blurred veil has been lifted off the sound. That blur was affecting the timbre of each instrument/track (very improved due to the following upgrades), the placement (nicely shocking at first), and the separation of instruments what you would call "airness" I guess. It removed the harshness of cymbals completely, the sound seems more fast with a better decay helping in the better overall understanding of the composition and mix. The sound has more body and is more warm (appart from the low bass region) throughout the whole FS. The detail retrieval is incredible! I wouldn't write this long logorrhea if I wasn't that mighty impressed. Also one thing that is quite incredible is that the loudness level of each track/intrument is so much more well defined that it shows in a spectacular manner the difference their relative loudness. Before the difference of instrument loudness wasn't that well defined to my ears.
  All those improvements really improves the characteristics in sound of each instrument and the mixing effects used to process them. Each track is so well defined it is mind blowing.
  Big improvement in every category, every way, everything is just so much better and world class analogue like, just the low bass region is thin (with my meridian it is NOT due to the EQ)
  Incredible work from Klaus a.k.a soundcheck.. deserve an oscar for that incredible tweak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PS: I will keep experimenting on the various level of tweaks as for now I just run the maximum level of tweaks meaning that the Touch is running on wired LAN and wifi is killed,no lcd screen, no IR, also the daemon mod is applied (all daemon processes are killed).


----------



## schlaget

Hello everyone. 
   
  I am new to this forum, but I have been reading quite a lot recently. 
   
  I got a new HD 600 and a Yulong D100 II DAC connected to my computer (optical). So I am using the D 100 as DAC and AMP. Since I have not that much experience with audio equipment I need some advice considering getting a separate headphone AMP connected to my Yulong. 
  I was thinking of getting a tube amp. The La Figaro 339 seems nice, but what scares me off, is the tube rolling. I would like to get a tube amp that just works at its best out of the box. 
   
  So my questions:
   
  How does a good tubeamp compare to the amp built in the Yulong?
   
  How necessary is it to roll tubes with the 339 to get it to its best?
   
  Would you recommend other amps of the same grade, which have very good stock tubes? If yes, which ones?
   
  The Yulong has balanced outputs, but the 339 only offers RCA inputs. Should i rather get an amp the supports balanced inputs?
   
  How does this compare to a Little Dot VIII SE?
   
  I am totally lost.
   
  I hope someone can clarify
   
  Thx


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





sluker said:


> This tube looks identical to my TS 5998's, everything except for the print. Could it be a re-branded 5998?


 
   
   
  Tung sol = Chatham. The 2399 is a 5998 only labelled Chatham and 2399. No difference, only even harder to find. I got lucky I guess


----------



## xzobinx

Man my wallet hates you but my hd 650 loves you a lot 
   
  Quote:


telecaster said:


> Frankly you should go for it! 336 must be nice but 339 is nicer


 
   
  I'm also interested in a comparison  between the two. 
  Quote: 





schlaget said:


> How does this compare to a Little Dot VIII SE?


 
   
  Just checking if any one want to part with their 339 please pm me


----------



## telecaster

You could even try the Crack Bottlehead amp, it may reconcile your wallet and your HD650! Let's hear what Ultra has to say about it!
   
  I never liked the looks of the little dot, they seem cheap in my mind.


----------



## xzobinx

I have thought of the crack before but after the price went up and the shipping to Mel made it just 100$ cheaper than the 339 and I'm not a good diyer either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


telecaster said:


> You could even try the Crack Bottlehead amp, it may reconcile your wallet and your HD650! Let's hear what Ultra has to say about it!
> 
> I never liked the looks of the little dot, they seem cheap in my mind.


----------



## telecaster

I didn't realized that for you 339 is even more of a bargain! I am addicted to this amp and HD650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but be aware that any flaw in your source will also be amplified as well! This combo is so revealing it is incredible! Oh man this modded sbtouch as a transport is now pure golden for my ears! I was really thinking going Sonos but it now have to wait, I'll upgrade the NAS instead as it was files access that bothered me most.


----------



## Ultrainferno

In that case I'd get the 339 and have it in a few days


----------



## WALL-E

I pull a trigger on NOS mesh-plate Tung-Sol JAN-CTL 6SJ7GT called best of 6SJ7 series, according to others on HF forum  has a well deserved reputation as being good sounding tube for female vocals.

 I hooked up a  6SJ7GT last night and was a bit disappointing that  pair hummed like hell. My RCA "Red Hots" was dead quiet straight away!
 The hum does not change when I switch power tubes, unplug source, turn up-down voume but does change when I switch cans. The hum with high impedance headphones were worse than lower ones.
 I've been running my amp with Tung Sol mesh plates for about 5 hours and the hum is about 70% gone with HE-500 plugged in and 50% with HD650. Another 5 hours of burn-in, hum goes down and now the amp is dead quiet with low & high impedance headphones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's still too early to make any impression on the sound of this tubes but for the while I spent with the pair of mesh-shield Tung sol, they have a very unique sound the treble is sweet, and never harsh at all and gorgeous female vocals a propos all vocals were very good.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice pics! I like all this new love for the 339


----------



## telecaster

I love your setup! Very nice pics! Those are beautiful tubes! BTW How do they sound together? The tung-sol are 6SJ7 like the 5693 so I guess you are the king of the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





schlaget said:


> How does a good tubeamp compare to the amp built in the Yulong?
> 
> How necessary is it to roll tubes with the 339 to get it to its best?
> 
> ...


 
   

 I don't know the Yulong dac but most amp build in in dac's or cd sourse it is appendix only to the whole product (with few exceptions) and there is nothing to compare, the diferance could be like night and day.

 So we do all hear things differently you may like the 339 with stock tubes or not?
 Buying tube amp you have the possibility to affect the sound by simply rolling tubes to get it best to your personal preferences, with solid-state you do not have this.Seriously for really little money you can get nice set of nos tubes(6AS7G&EF800) to this amp  you'll  like it.

 I don't think a true 'balanced' output is possible with a single-ended amp.The LF339 is single-ended input and single-ended output power amplifier so is an unbalanced.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I love your setup! Very nice pics! Those are beautiful tubes! BTW How do they sound together? The tung-sol are 6SJ7 like the 5693 so I guess you are the king of the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thx.They still need some time to burn in to get it to its best I will post impression later on.


----------



## keph

dammmm...im missing my 339..thank god i still have the normal 339 to play with...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lately busy..sold all off my dac and amps but going to get something new soon..


----------



## telecaster

Received the Philips Jan 6SJ7WGT, they are wonderfull! Totally different from EF800 telefunken though.
  At least they are lower gain, but they are also more silent, there is no hiss or any hum, it's impressive. Right it is driving GE 6AS7G with copper wire. The sound for now is little less airy than the EF800 but very relaxed and detailed nonetheless.
  I love it. But it's doesn't glow very strongly and it's the least of our concern. Finding EF80/EF800 that is noiseless is so much harder, I recommend to people beginning to roll tube to begin with this tube. 6SJ7WGT a glass top at the contrary of the majority of 6SJ7 and it may sound better due to that, plus it's dead quiet! A no brainer for a driver...


----------



## telecaster

Unfortunately I received a bad tube one of the 6SJ7WGT philips is red plating after I change the 6AS7G to a JAN GE, no sound from the left channel I was like What?! then adjusting the volume I saw the philips glowing scaringly brights > power off and up to mailing the seller!
  It's a downer really but oh well, it happens with tubes I guess!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Unfortunately I received a bad tube one of the 6SJ7WGT philips is red plating after I change the 6SJ7G to a JAN GE, no sound from the left channel I was like What?! then adjusting the volume I saw the philips glowing scaringly brights > power off and up to mailing the seller!
> It's a downer really but oh well, it happens with tubes I guess!


 
   
  You should make a clear overview of all the tubes in a spreadsheet, I'm getting lost with all your tubes


----------



## telecaster

No problem, from my experience with the tubes I received:
   
  -Tung Sol 6SJ7GT mesh plate : to be updated.
   
  -Telefunken EF800 : excellent sound, good airy, deep bass, hi fidelity, hard to find a quiet one IME.
   
  -RFT EF860 : good sound, but strong hum so not usable.
   
  -Telam EF80 : good sound but strong noise, lots of statics so not usable.
   
  -GEC Z719 : The best EF80/EF800 yet for western 6AS7G, incredible detail and instrument separation, very revealing with smooth highs and tight deep lows. A tendency to be microphonics but still usable with dampers.
   
  -Amperex EF80 (bugle boy) : Excellent sounding if you find quiet ones.
   
  -Philips 6SJ7WGT : Highs are roll off too much for RCA 6AS7G IMO, still good sounding, strong bass, completely silent background. Less intruments separation. May seem muted in comparaison to EF800/GEC Z719.
   
  -stock 6J4 : good to average sound, less highs, less control, bass little loose.
   
  -JAN RCA 6AC7 VT112 : Very good sound, microphonic need dampers. Extended treble and good bass.
   
   
  Power tubes:
   
  -Bendix 6080WB : to be updated.
   
  -RCA 6AS7G grey plate : not received to be updated.
   
  -RCA 6AS7G black plate : Excellent, good mids and very nice bass slam. May be slightly less airy.
   
  -GE 6AS7G (copper rods) : Excellent, better control and imaging overall, slightly more air than RCA.
   
  -GE 6AS7G : Same has copper rod, maybe a little slightly less bass.
   
  -JAN GE 6AS7G (copper rods) : Like the GE copper rod but with better air and slightly less bass.
   
  -Stock Chinese 6N5P : average overall, highs are a tendency to be sibilant and bass slightly underpowered. Still very good when paired with EF800. But better get western made 6AS7G.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The RCA grey and black should sound the same really.
  Has anyone tried the Svetlana tubes? My dealer says they're really great and a lot of his clients (tube amp makers) buy them of him


----------



## telecaster

I believe the RCA black plates are from the fifties and sixties and the grey ones from the seventies. That should explain why the consensus is that they are better, like watches and cameras, everything 50's/60's is better made! Really I'm an open mind so I'll lend an ear and will try to discern any differences as soon as the grey plates arrive! Between the 6AS7G I hear very slight differences that may be due only to the manufacturing variability and not the model, but the difference in construction would certainly play a role in the difference in sound.
   
  I am too curious about the svetlanas, in this thread and the 6AS7G rollers thread, many people swear by them! They are cheap though less than 10$ a pop, one should give them a try!


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> I pull a trigger on NOS mesh-plate Tung-Sol JAN-CTL 6SJ7GT called best of 6SJ7 series, according to others on HF forum  has a well deserved reputation as being good sounding tube for female vocals.
> 
> I hooked up a  6SJ7GT last night and was a bit disappointing that  pair hummed like hell. My RCA "Red Hots" was dead quiet straight away!
> The hum does not change when I switch power tubes, unplug source, turn up-down voume but does change when I switch cans. The hum with high impedance headphones were worse than lower ones.
> ...


 
   
  Nice picture mate!
   
  You made me missed my Darkvoice 337.  Those TungSol mesh plate sound really nice.  Nice, smooth airy high, very revealing mids, but yet smooth sounding.
  I still have a pair of those.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just ordered a GEC 6AS7G and a TS 6AS7G for my crack, off topic sorry


----------



## telecaster

@Ultra : Wow you had a good price on the GEC?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> @Ultra : Wow you had a good price on the GEC?


 
   

 17€ lol. I think its a mistake on his site, we'll see tomorrow


----------



## keph

I envy u ultra...
Now i have to play with different tubes...


----------



## telecaster

Wow you are really lucky! Or maybe a mislabeled GE 6AS7G!


----------



## RedBull

telecaster said:


> Wow you are really lucky! Or maybe a mislabeled GE 6AS7G!




Hopefully not


----------



## Ultrainferno

Still waiting for the confirmation, he only had 1 GEC and 1 TS 6as7G left, maybe it's a stock miscalculation. Even if it's no GEC I'll be more then happy with the TS for the Crack
  
  Edit: Just got confirmation it's a NOS brown base GEC & TS/Chatham. Deal of the century? Picking them up on friday. Will keep you posted if it's the real deal or not


----------



## telecaster

Hehe you are very lucky on that pick!
  I feel relatively lucky too, I have found some GEC Z719, they sound superb, maybe it's a placebo effect but for me they are the best EF80/EF800 specimen I have tried, the sound is incredibly detailed while being smooth. The 6SJ7WGT philips felt veiled and muted in comparaison. They are more revealing than the telefunken with more instrument definition and separation. The bass goes deeper and with slightly better control to my ear too.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Got them!
   
 
 
   
  The difference between my 6AS7G Chatham and TS are the copper grids. Look at how clean the pins are 
  Too bad I couldn't get pairs. Still, happy!


----------



## telecaster

Beautiful m8! Report on how they sound with you Crack! Would love to hear feedback about those GEC!
  by the way, I contacted the shop for you know what and the price was for a single!


----------



## Ultrainferno

85 for a single one?! Jeez, crazy


----------



## telecaster

Yes, I better stick with 6AS7G! Your Tung sol/chatham looks nice! I have GE that have copper rod too. So how is the Crack with your HD650?!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Crack is at the studio, haven't gotten it yet... I'm listening to the Violectric amps more as to the 339 at the moment. But eventually I'll get back to you


----------



## telecaster

There is quite a difference between GE 6AS7G (copper rod) and RCA 6AS7G. Everytime I switch after random time of using one pair, the sound difference is noticeable. The RCA are more congested and bass heavy. GE is more airy and less bass heavy, I tend to prefer the GE. It is not a world of difference but it's there.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> There is quite a difference between GE 6AS7G (copper rod) and RCA 6AS7G. Everytime I switch after random time of using one pair, the sound difference is noticeable. The RCA are more congested and bass heavy. GE is more airy and less bass heavy, I tend to prefer the GE. It is not a world of difference but it's there.


 
   
  The RCA's do have that soundsignature, I love it. At the moment I'm still using the 2399 and the Rca reds, more then happy with them


----------



## telecaster

I love the RCA too, but the GE copper are more pleasing IMHO.
  One thing I noted is that the driver tube is crucial in the overall sound. With good drivers like telefunken EF800 or GEC Z719, even the cheapest russian or chinese power tube sound pretty good! 6SJ7 doesn't cut it IMHO. I have ordered some 6AC7 to try out, it seems they are better than 6SJ7.
  I do enjoy regular western 6AS7G pretty highly even though I would love to find some cheap 5998 but these days I guess it won't happend anytime soon!
  But my adventurous mind got me curious about 6AS7GA even though I haven't read anything about them. Also the 6080 that everyone dislike with their 337/339 I want to try them!
  Oh "Tube Rolling"!! Damn you!!!
   
  So did you have time to play with Crack and is the Crack as impressive as the 339 with HD650?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I haven't touched the crack yet. Impressive huh 
  
  5998s? 
   
  http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/VINTAGE-TUNG-SOL-FLAT-BLACK-PLATE-5998-TUBE-lot-5-all-same-1961-models-/350562355905?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item519f250ac1
   
  I'd never buy those...
   
  Maybe this is something for you: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/2Pcs-Western-Electric-421A-5998-6AS7-/300704576084?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item460363b254


----------



## telecaster

Haha good laugh! There were people some years ago that used the 5998 (and 6AS7G) in power amplifier. Those needed like 10 tubes in parrallel to produce a mere 18W monoblock!
  I read on a french forum a lad doing this with 5998, now I understand why those become scarce!


----------



## telecaster

Ok at one point I must stop buying those! Is it too much?!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I can't see the 5998's anywhere


----------



## telecaster

I resigned on the 5998, I have bought 12 NOS black plate 6AS7G for the price of some dogdy 5998 that I finally had to return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By the way on the 5998 I bought the seller refunded the shipping as well so no harm at all! With the HD650 I guess you can't beat the 6AS7G pricewise!


----------



## keph

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Ok at one point I must stop buying those! Is it too much?!


 
   
  That's too much??? take a look at this...I wish that was my Daddy's Shop...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/20790


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Ok at one point I must stop buying those! Is it too much?!


 
   
  Are you keeping those for your great grandson?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think they  won't spoil so easily.


----------



## telecaster

Wow, what a nice store!! I would sure go there if I happend to cross HK again!
  Quote: 





keph said:


> That's too much??? take a look at this...I wish that was my Daddy's Shop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





redbull said:


> Are you keeping those for your great grandson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  They were cheap so I had to make a move. It's too much alright! But you know what? I got a fever... And the only remedy is more COWBELL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't know why I stocked them so much of them, I thought they would die in a year or so with normal use. I'm prepared for decades now!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Ok at one point I must stop buying those! Is it too much?!


 
  wow... impressive arsenal of 6as7g! are you preparing for World War III or what?


----------



## WALL-E

Bank holiday weekend! off till monday!  now I have some  time for myself.

 Ok guys! Back to impression of my previous purchase.I've been running the TS 6SJ7GT's for enough long to describe the difference of the sound. These are definitely NOT the most accurate and clean tubes I've ever heard, they definitely have some coloration.That being said, that coloration, so far, is very pleasing! Very interesting tubes...the added "distortion" coloration is worth it to have and like it in my setup. My overall opinion of the mesh plates is that they are a great sounding and unique tube.The midrange is definitely vacuum tube based "tubular".
 There's a lot of tubes in this family, and they all seem slightly different from each other.
 I've tried only these mesh-plate 6SJ7GT with my power TS5998, 6AS7G and new arrival Cetron 7236 and the final efect was always the same full-bodied,warmer signature of sound with any combination of these power tubes.The highs are on decent level(no roll off and non-aggressive) sweet, and never harsh at all.
 I like the lushness and beautiful reproduction singers' voices of the 6sj7gt.To my ears these tubes are better for vocal, classical, jazz, and acoustic music.I'd have to say they are definetly "different".


----------



## telecaster

Thanks for the imput on the Mesh TS 6SJ7GT! So they are great to pair with 5998 I imagine giving a little tubey feel to those great tubes? They are beautifull tubes BTW!
   
  PS: D'oh!! I forgot that I have another pair of gray plate RCA 6AS7G incoming! No I must convince myself not to buy 6080 to try!


----------



## Ultrainferno

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Figaro-339-Head-AMP-tube-AMP-PreAMP-AMP-/120765570310
   
  339 on ebay new for $563 with free shipping. That's almost a $100 less then what I paid


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> @Thanks for the imput on the Mesh TS 6SJ7GT! So they are great to pair with 5998 I imagine giving a little tubey feel to those great tubes? They are beautifull tubes BTW!
> 
> No prob! Yep the 5998/6sj7gt will do produce a warmer signature of sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## WALL-E

This is a 7236 tube, Cetron bought out Tung-Sol and made the 7236 with the same specs as the Tung-Sol 7236.They were made for use in very early didgtal computers.The 7236 is a computer rated of 5998,5998A and can be substitute for the 6AS7/6080. The 7236 provide a higher mu 4.8, max plate voltage 300V, transconductance at  12500 and higer plate resistance then 6080. The 5998 & 7236 are very transparent but 7236 has the best bass of the 6AS7/6080/5998 tubes I've tried in my La figaro 339.
  I'm currently using the Cetron 7236, I'm more than happy with them. They bring  forgotten by me shens HD650 to another life.


----------



## Ultrainferno

This guy has a Sylvania 7236 (pair) for sale: http://www.head-fi.org/t/607635/wa22-tubes-oplenty-7236-6sn7-vt-231-274b-5u4g-5692


----------



## telecaster

It's noted guys!
  I thought 7236 was different electrically than 5998? My last experience with 5998 wasn't that concluding though maybe I had the bad drivers to power them don't know...
  I have received RCA JAN 6AC7 VT112, they are very nice tubes overall. Very quiet, good bass and high frequency extension, I haven't found a single downside yet. Maybe they will be good to drive 5998 and 7238 a la 5693? I don't have enough money to buy expensive 5693 or 5998 at the moment and those quite expensive 7236 fall in that category!
   
  But thanks a lot, I will keep an open eye for them!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> This guy has a Sylvania 7236 (pair) for sale: http://www.head-fi.org/t/607635/wa22-tubes-oplenty-7236-6sn7-vt-231-274b-5u4g-5692


 
   
  Yup I would have loved to have it at that price too, but even at the original price, it's a good deal!


----------



## telecaster

I have a bass audiophile equalizer on my Meridian, I think I'll pass on the 7236 unless I encounter a deal somewhere.
  I have plenty of bass slam with JAN 6AC7 and RCA 6AS7G!
  Lot's of combination I don't know which is better but rolling tube is very fun!
   
  A note: never swap a hot tube for a cold tube when the other ones are still hot, in 339 that means in pair I change everytime the driver AND the power tube together, or at least I let them cool for a while. I read that it could cause serious damage to tubes and or electronics otherwise!


----------



## telecaster

Something is coming...
  http://www.diybuy.net/viewthread.php?tid=461889&extra=&page=3

   
  I don't know much about tube circuits but it looks like it has transformer, so the price may be more double that of 339 for sure.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Something is coming...
> http://www.diybuy.net/viewthread.php?tid=461889&extra=&page=3
> 
> 
> I don't know much about tube circuits but it looks like it has transformer, so the price may be more double that of 339 for sure.


 
   
  That amp is not going to be released in the market..that amp was a custom request from Yuking's Japanese friend...


----------



## telecaster

Hi Kevin, I succeeded getting in touch with Yuking by email, but thanks for your help anyway.
   
  It's weird he won't release this amp because the lettering and design all looks so professional and sexy! I love the look of that amp!
  The big volume pots are something intriguing!
  By the way did you modded your 339 with stepped attenuator? I was thinking doing the same but price is prohibitive...


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





keph said:


> That amp is not going to be released in the market..that amp was a custom request from Yuking's Japanese friend...


 
   
  Are you sure about that? I remember he did a special request on a modded 332 supercharged because his friend didn't have the place for a 339... And this amp with its power supply is not space savy!
  This amp looks like the sheesh! Separate dual power supply with tubes rectifiers it seems, 2 channels imputs, if I had the money I would even prefer that to the same Woo offering!
  Look at those plates, on is for the power supply and the other for the amp, still OTL or so I think...

  There is the "serial number" marking that intrigue me
   
  and the power supply plate

   
  But what I don't get is the two "volume holes in front of the power supply on the right of this image (edit: one is marked "on - off")


----------



## telecaster

I did a little google translate and Kevin is right, it is a custom job for his friend! I'm just amazed how professional it looks!


----------



## telecaster

@Ultrainferno: Hey what's up with your Crack? Are you loving it?
  I wanted to ask you why specifically didn't you like LF339 with the LCD2? Is the leather pad uncomfortable vs Senns?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> @Ultrainferno: Hey what's up with your Crack? Are you loving it?
> I wanted to ask you why specifically didn't you like LF339 with the LCD2? Is the leather pad uncomfortable vs Senns?
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  Hey, believe it or not, the crack hasn't been touched yet  Maybe next week...
  I didn't like the stock 339 with the LCD-2 cause it didn't feel like powering the LCD-2 as it should, with the TS tubes and the RCA RED it's quite a different story and the LCD-2 is very good with it.
  Keph, Sluker and some other can confirm this.
   
  Looks like you'll be needing those TS anyway 
   
  I'm not a fan of the lcd-2 comfort though, the pads are just wrong in size and I don't like leather. I don't have a problem with the fit really, nor the weight. It should just be more HE-500 like imo


----------



## telecaster

Interesting! I don't like leather too! Could you please lead me to where to find the best price on HE500 in EU?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Interesting! I don't like leather too! Could you please lead me to where to find the best price on HE500 in EU?


 
   
  check pm!


----------



## redcat2

HI,All
   
  I need to ask a question which i can not see the answer to, what is the size of the 339, at the highest point at the top of the Tube please.


----------



## telecaster

I change the case feet to spikes so I can only give you the height from the base of the case.
  With 6AS7G RCA tubes height is 16cm from base of the case (without feet)
  And the height of the black cap cases are 13cm from base of the case (without feet).
   
  The stock metal feet are overall 1,5cm/2cm max.


----------



## redcat2

Thank you i have a total height of 19cm in-between my hifi rack, just making sure it will fit in there.


----------



## Ultrainferno

and if you use the EF80 adapter, it'll be even higher

 If you only have 19cm space I wouldn't advise putting it in there, this thing gets hot and needs air. You don't want the tubes to be almost touching your upper shelves


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> @Ultrainferno: Hey what's up with your Crack? Are you loving it?


 
   
  Especially for you: http://www.head-fi.org/t/476650/crack-bottlehead-otl/1170#post_8385733


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> and if you use the EF80 adapter, it'll be even higher
> 
> If you only have 19cm space I wouldn't advise putting it in there, this thing gets hot and needs air. You don't want the tubes to be almost touching your upper shelves


 

 Actually the EF80 tubes with adapter are still lower than the 6AS7G tubes on the 339. But I too agree that this amp is hot, summer is coming, and even in full air display, mine gets very hot and I would not put it inside a shelf. Increasing heat will lower the tubes life I guess.


----------



## Ultrainferno

There is like 10 cm between my Crack and a wooden shelf, and the wood gets really really hot after a few hours of listening. So 1 cm, I wouldn't recommend at all


----------



## sluker

Finally got some time to compare the TS 5998's with the recently purchased Sylvania 7236 (NOS circa 63).
  I must say these were a pleasant surprise.
  Off the bat they are quieter than the 5998's (meaning dead silent). The highs are more pronounced giving them a sense of larger soundstage on both the LCD-2 and the T50rp's. The bass impact is still better on the 5998's but feels a touch more articulate on the 7236.
  Best part is that I now have two sets that drive the LCD-2.
  Keep in mind that the comparison is tainted by my sound memory as it is not possible to A/B these.
  Lastly I would recommend these as a cheaper alternative to the 5998's.


----------



## telecaster

It's a good to know that 7236 is an alternative to 5998 thanks for the feedback!


----------



## telecaster

Got my Bendix 6080wb (red lettering shows JAN-CEA-6080WB). I love the sound! It is hard to describe but the music it produces is incredible so far! I cannot really compare to the western 6AS7G I have but this sound incredible! I was afraid because Skylab didn't like 6080 with his 337, but I had such a deal on a NOS pair, and seeing Yuking is using those Bendix in his reference 339, I said why not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am not disapointed! But when used with 6SJ7 I find the sound a little dull and liveless. I tried using it with EF800 telefunken and the sound is back to life! I think the Bendix are very sensitive to driver tube.
   

   
   
  Also I received a pair of Tung Sol Mesh 6SJ7GT. Very nice they are completely silent background. The most silent background of all my driver tube including GEC Z719, EF800 TFK, RCA jan 6AC7... Not a hint of hum, that is very pleasing!
  As for the sound, TS 6SJ7GT with RCA or GE 6AS7G it is incredibly good! But with Bendix not that good, less relief, less highs and air, resulting in warmer sound when increasing volume to counteract this effect.
   

   
  On the other hand Bendix with EF800 TFK is very alive and maybe better bass and more air than EF800 with 6AS7G ! That's really strange as the combination are not predictable!
   

   
  I will give it more burning time to really judge the sound!


----------



## keph

I never liked the 339 modded or even non modded with the 6080, The ones Yuking used was the 5998A not the 6080 imo..
   
  BTW Great Pics...


----------



## telecaster

This page shows the reference 339 and Yuking says Bendix 6080 is the king of tube and that "dynamic and resolution, everything is perfect"(google translate)
   
  Keph, is this your amp? Caddock resistors all around, BC caps and upgraded PT... Yummy!
   
  I searched to those caddock and they are pricey!
   
  http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=zh-CN&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.diybuy.net%2Fthread-416700-1-1.html
   
  Here are shots from that page:


----------



## Ultrainferno

keph sold his modded 339, he's crazy. He misses it now, that's what you get for selling a great amp


----------



## keph

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> This page shows the reference 339 and Yuking says Bendix 6080 is the king of tube and that "dynamic and resolution, everything is perfect"(google translate)
> 
> Keph, is this your amp? Caddock resistors all around, BC caps and upgraded PT... Yummy!
> 
> ...


 
   
  oh yeah for that one only the buyer uses the 6080.but his(Yuking) favorite tubes is the 5998A and the GEC CV1067..and that not my amp..mine is the less beef versions..
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> keph sold his modded 339, he's crazy. He misses it now, that's what you get for selling a great amp


 
   
  Stop making me think about my 339..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If only i have many money i would still have my Modded 339 and my WA6SE now..


----------



## telecaster

All apologies Keph, I missed that info! Sorry for your 339, it must have been a sweet amp! I'm thinking about modding it, but I really don't know tube amps that well. I would like to change the power caps and coupling caps...


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Got my Bendix 6080wb (red lettering shows JAN-CEA-6080WB). I love the sound! It is hard to describe but the music it produces is incredible so far! I cannot really compare to the western 6AS7G I have but this sound incredible! I was afraid because Skylab didn't like 6080 with his 337, but I had such a deal on a NOS pair, and seeing Yuking is using those Bendix in his reference 339, I said why not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  WoW! nice tubes the red labeled Bendix looks "hot". I guess TS 6SJ7GT was not cheap wasn't It ?
 They are a great sounding and unique tube, definitely worth it  to have .
 My pair of TS6SJ7GT needed 30 hours or so to get it best. Having sort of good sounding tubes I must only take care to have spare ones to keep it as a backup to be enjoy with my lf339 for long,long years. Rolling the tubes is a lot of fun but further progress can be done only by upgrade with better parts or modding the amp which I gonna do in near future.I think modding with better parts will release dormant potential in this amp and bring it to the higher level.


----------



## telecaster

Well I had a pretty reasonable deal on them! Both bendix and TS were reasonably priced strangely! Looking at your TS mine I noticed they are different, not only the lettering but also the upper clear spacer is not the same on mine.
  The Bendix are strange to describe soundwise, very different from 6AS7G, but overall the sound has more presence, pace, speed than 6AS7G. I really love to have the option now and also because those tubes are so beautifully masculine! The rod is gold plated and the mica are ceramic woohoo! Those graphite plate are massive too! It's maybe a placebo effect but those tubes sounds solid and fast!
  In my setup as I have a EQ I don't have any bass lacking, in fact I found the tighter bass of Bendix to have more impact, more control and slam than RCA 6AS7G or GE 6AS7G. Surely the later are very warm but can sometimes sound mushy and wooly in comparaison. I could live happily with both and for sure having the choise is nice.
   
  As for the TS 6SJ7GT they are a welcome driver that is warm sounding, I would mirror what you have found that they are not very detailed but overall the relaxed presentation with the black background is very nice to have. I don't know if it's because the tubes have burnt in but now I really like Bendix with TS combination, it's warm and fast with good bass!
  Also I noted that TS 6SJ7GT produces more low bass than tfk EF800 (with Bendix noticeably, and with 6AS7GT also but more because there are less highs), but I would have to do more listenning analysis to determine if it's not memory playing with me senses!


----------



## deniall83

Quick noob question...
   
  This amp has 2 volume controls correct? 1 for left and 1 for right? How do you perfectly match the volume for left and right? It seems to me you could get it close but not perfect.


----------



## telecaster

It is easier to balance the sound from left to right actually. I don't have that problem because I control the volume from my preamp which is DAC...
  If you want absolute balance with your sources just use a mono record or sound test and balance the knob position.
  But in reality it is not that difficult to use the two knobs, it's old school! Audiophile preamp or very expensive passive preamp used to be like that 20 years ago..


----------



## deniall83

Anyone know the dimensions of this?


----------



## keph

Quote: 





deniall83 said:


> Anyone know the dimensions of this?


 
   
  W37cm X D25cm X H17cm (with 5998 tubes)
   
  Weighing at around 10Kgs amp only...


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





telecaster said:


>


 
    
  ^ This is rare stuff, and sound fantastic.  Where did you get em?
   
  Quote:


keph said:


> Weighing at around 10Kgs amp only...


 
   
  This is lighter than 15kg DV337?  I thought it's about the same.


----------



## sluker

Here are the 7236's with the EF80's.
  Listening to the new Silversun Pickups through the LCD-2's. The bass slam is best yet from this amp.


----------



## telecaster

Very nice!! I wish I got them while I could have... Anyway those are beautiful tubes! I love the bugle boys!
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> Here are the 7236's with the EF80's.
> Listening to the new Silversun Pickups through the LCD-2's. The bass slam is best yet from this amp.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Also I received a pair of Tung Sol Mesh 6SJ7GT. Very nice they are completely silent background. The most silent background of all my driver tube including GEC Z719, EF800 TFK, RCA jan 6AC7... Not a hint of hum, that is very pleasing!
> As for the sound, TS 6SJ7GT with RCA or GE 6AS7G it is incredibly good! But with Bendix not that good, less relief, less highs and air, resulting in warmer sound when increasing volume to counteract this effect.


 
   
  These look gorgeous! Maybe I should get me a pair (34€ matched). How do they glow?
  I never saw or found a pair of 7236 for sale, nice find Sluker!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote:Originally Posted by *telecaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I have a plan to upgrade this amp:
  I want to put these in place of those samyong caps and no name resistors:
   

   
  I still wonder what filter cap I'm gonna use.
  I was going electrolytic all over but I heard It's best to avoid them as much as possible. So I choosed MKP instead.
   
  And I want to swap the coupling caps with those :

   
  The problem is only parts would cost me 200€... Also I need to learn to safely discharge the current!
   
  Anyone knows if it's worthwhile to increase the cap values everywhere?
   
   

   
  Always it’s possible to improve things,  Lf339 was designed to provide a good performance/cost ratio. But the sound can always be improved on.

 I modded my previous La figaro amp 332c by simply replacing output coupling caps. The 332c was designed to work with high impedance cans in my case with hd650, it is good sonding amp but weak in bass region. Rolling tubes do not resolve issue with the bass, it does but just slightly.The chassis  was to small to put in proprer value (uF) film caps, the stock output coupling caps is 40uF but there was left room to put another caps wchich I did, doubled the capacity to 80uF had a little effect so removed the stock caps and go with 2x150uF Mundorf M-Lytic HV - electrolte  bypased with 1uF M-CAP Supreme Silver & Oil. This time the improvement was huge in all regions the highs, mids and the bass went strong, dynamic and deep like newer before.

 The output capacitors will have some impact on the final sound. Solen, MKP, Vishay or Mundorf MKP are good choice and you don't have to bypass them.
 The stock value(capacity) is 130uF increase the capacity for example 220uF  will allow extend bass response into 32 ohm headphones.If higher impedance headphones are used you can stick with smaller value of output capacitors.

 You have to be careful it is a tube amplifier and there are dangerous voltages present! it will need some understanding of electronics ability to solder and use simple test equipment such as a multimeter.Remember that even when switched off there is still a high voltage. To discharge the high voltage stored in capacitors in power section you can use a 25 watt bulb with connected leads, short the circuit betwin +&- will seftly discharge the caps.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> These look gorgeous! Maybe I should get me a pair (34€ matched). How do they glow?
> I never saw or found a pair of 7236 for sale, nice find Sluker!


 

 Ultra those tubes are the bomb! those price are also tremendous!


----------



## telecaster

Finally thanks for the feedback! I've been scratching my head for some long hours trying to understand that electronic bit in english!
  First I must say that I too found that the bass region is weak compared to my loudspeaker system that is why I want to improve things. Also, most of the music sound just good with a bass response down to 40Hz... But... I want better lower frequency response, and I know HD650 with an adequate EQ can go much lower...
   
  There is very little info about output coupling with OTL in case of our La figaro, you are the first person I hear talking about it and Fitz on headfi. I was really wondering what value would be adequate for my setup (HD650-339) and I thought 200µF would be more than enough considering stock 339 is 130µF and even much less for stock 337! But I found this calculator : http://www.v-cap.com/coupling-capacitor-calculator.php (sorry I didn't mean to advertise for that brand)
   
  Seeing the steep fall off I have seen on graphs with caps high pass, to have a -+0dB point at precisely 20Hz, the -3dB point must be at 2Hz!!! That represent a output cap of 265µF per channel!!! I have made my math and I can fit just so so four MKP 120µF 250V (brand SCR) into the black cubic cover...
  I haven't pull the cover off to be sure but I estimated the inside width to 105mm. Those 120µF caps are 52mm in diameter so it fit barely and I would just be able to insert a leaf of paper against the cover... I don't like having so less play.
   
  Now I need to know if going 250V cap rating (the stock are lytics 350V) isn't dangerous!
   
  Also the price isn't friendly at all, but I want to pay for 20Hz response... And I understand the reasonning in putting less µF, less material is more transparent sound. I just hope that going MKP will make up for it. But hearing from your experience with those lytics and very high quality bypass silver in oil, you don't have transparency trade off?! If I read you well you put 150µF in each channel, or 300µF per channel (that's a bit too much right!?)
   
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Always it’s possible to improve things,  Lf339 was designed to provide a good performance/cost ratio. But the sound can always be improved on.
> 
> I modded my previous La figaro amp 332c by simply replacing output coupling caps. The 332c was designed to work with high impedance cans in my case with hd650, it is good sonding amp but weak in bass region. Rolling tubes do not resolve issue with the bass, it does but just slightly.The chassis  was to small to put in proprer value (uF) film caps, the stock output coupling caps is 40uF but there was left room to put another caps wchich I did, doubled the capacity to 80uF had a little effect so removed the stock caps and go with 2x150uF Mundorf M-Lytic HV - electrolte  bypased with 1uF M-CAP Supreme Silver & Oil. This time the improvement was huge in all regions the highs, mids and the bass went strong, dynamic and deep like newer before.
> 
> ...


----------



## WALL-E

In many DIY diagrams of OTL amps the value output cap chosen by designer was from tens of uF till few thousand! in result to get ultra low frequency response into 32 ohm.There is always compromise between which cap to use, go with smaller value but better film caps or used electrolitic which are larger capacity but worse parametrs. So bypass the electolitic or even "no name film caps" cap is good way to improve high frequency response of the electrolite cap because the lower value film cap will pass higher frequencies much better. There are several scholls of byppas capacitors.
 1.The value of the film cap should be 10% of the electrolytic.
 2.The value of the film cap should be between 100nf and 1uF
 3. or "double bypas"its mean bypass electrolite with larger value film and then the film cap bypass with very low vallue mica or polypropylen cap like wima mkp10.
   
  You shouldn't be so critical about the value of the output cap you chosen, if there is enough room to put two 120uf in parallel x 2 so stick with them.
 250V it is safely minimum I didn't measure the voltage on cathode resistor but i think is about 150V so capacitors on 250V seems ok. I think you good choise and the extra uF will be needed when you switch to lower impedance cans in future.
   
  2x150uF Mundorf MLytic HV is good cap even not bypassed sounded well in my lf332c, adding the 1uF M-CAP oil cap improved highs and clarity it was much better then the EC stock 5$ caps. I used half of this cap 150uF but bridged to 300uF but the diference was very subtle.
   
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Finally thanks for the feedback! I've been scratching my head for some long hours trying to understand that electronic bit in english!
> First I must say that I too found that the bass region is weak compared to my loudspeaker system that is why I want to improve things. Also, most of the music sound just good with a bass response down to 40Hz... But... I want better lower frequency response, and I know HD650 with an adequate EQ can go much lower...
> 
> There is very little info about output coupling with OTL in case of our La figaro, you are the first person I hear talking about it and Fitz on headfi. I was really wondering what value would be adequate for my setup (HD650-339) and I thought 200µF would be more than enough considering stock 339 is 130µF and even much less for stock 337! But I found this calculator : http://www.v-cap.com/coupling-capacitor-calculator.php (sorry I didn't mean to advertise for that brand)
> ...


----------



## xmdkq

Capacitor 90UF data measured with RMAA


----------



## telecaster

I know all those mods are a little too much, but hey I'd really like to pimp that amp and make it sing to its full potential! Plus having all SCR caps will make it looks like those vintage Conrad Johnson amp! (lots of folks don't like SCR, and some swear by them)...
   
  I cannot locate a good seller for caddock resistors, I will then stick with Seta brand...


----------



## telecaster

> Capacitor 90UF data measured with RMAA


 
   I understand the 339 in it's actual state is perfect, but I want to go all out and try to achieve a perfect 20Hz capability.


----------



## xmdkq

Capacitor 150UF data measured with RMAA


----------



## T.F.O.A

How well does this amp drive the lcd-2? So-so, decent, good, or great? Tubes rolling please write it down too, i'm thinking of getting one


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





t.f.o.a said:


> How well does this amp drive the lcd-2? So-so, decent, good, or great? Tubes rolling please write it down too, i'm thinking of getting one


 
   
  I'm really not going over the tube rolling again, everything has been said in this thread already. Just read it and learn something 
  LCD-2 needs 5998/2399/7236 power tubes or it won't be that good


----------



## telecaster

Ultra :  how does it goes with your Crack and GEC 6AS7G, did burn in improved things?


----------



## Ultrainferno

telecaster said:


> Ultra :  how does it goes with your Crack and GEC 6AS7G, did burn in improved things?




I haven't tried it really. I am redoing the wood now, using the V200 mostly with the HE-400 atm. Crack is just a sideproject


----------



## telecaster

I didn't follow mate, but you got yourself a pair of HE400? I was thinking about the HE500 but I need to take care of my 339 project right now, it's occupying all my funds!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I didn't follow mate, but you got yourself a pair of HE400? I was thinking about the HE500 but I need to take care of my 339 project right now, it's occupying all my funds!


 
   
  I think I was one of the first to get the HE-400. I have a couple of headphones yes  They're in my profile if you're interested.


----------



## T.F.O.A

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'm really not going over the tube rolling again, everything has been said in this thread already. Just read it and learn something
> LCD-2 needs 5998/2399/7236 power tubes or it won't be that good


 

 Ok, thanks, I'll bug Keph about it 
  But with those tubes, will it be good, or more than enough good?
   
  thanks guys.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The 339 is awesome with a lot of tubes and headphones. Those tubes mentionned above just give it the power it needs for orthos


----------



## T.F.O.A

ooo.... now i'm in trouble for real... dac first? amp first? or lcd-2 first?


----------



## telecaster

You got HD650 so amp first! Then DAC! LCD 2 is a lot of dough if you don't have good  amp and DAC , I don't think you will use it well IMHO...


----------



## T.F.O.A

True, my amp right now is the Solo SRG II, but my dac is even lower the audinst mx-1... which one first?


----------



## telecaster

Hmm, your amp retail 1000$.. What you don't like about it? What do you want more? Your DAC is not expensive, but if it works well no need to change! Best is you take your set and compare with gear you wanna buy!
  LF339 is pretty sweet but I'm not sure HD650 will sound that much better than with your amp. Personnally I love tube amp and with HD650 I wouldn't go SS, but if I already had a good SS I'm not sure I would have gone LF339, but YMMV.
  In my experience DAC is fine tuning the sound but at the same time it's the source so it is the ultimate limiting factor in SQ. HP and amp is far more decisive soundwise. Maybe all you need is LCD2 or HE500 if you graham is able to drive them, but it's not in this thread ;p


----------



## T.F.O.A

Just curious of how tube amp would sound  my Solo SRG II drives the hd650 just fine, i'm actually pretty happy with it, i know for sure it can't drive the he-500. The only thing is that i feel the sound can still improve, i just don't know which part to change either dac or amp... and then came the 339, which looks cool, but 4 tubes rolling...


----------



## telecaster

Well you may just bite the bullet and try the LF339 then, I was pretty shocked when I received mine withe HD650, it was downright amazing even with the stock tubes. Searching for better is lot of money and stock tubes are overall very good! I ended up with lots of tubes which is fun in itself... but lots of money hehe!


----------



## T.F.O.A

yeah, that's the main issue here, tubes rolling... my wallet is going to file for a divorce, oh well, i'll do some more thinking before i decide which one i'm getting. Thanks!


----------



## dercius

Quote: 





t.f.o.a said:


> ooo.... now i'm in trouble for real... dac first? amp first? or lcd-2 first?


 
   
  I would say it depends on how much you ultimately intend to spend. For my speaker setup, I intended to spend say xxxxx dollars over say a 1 year period. With this given budget, I would spend on the DAC and AMP first and then try and get the best speakers/headphones you can so maybe save for an LCD-3?


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





t.f.o.a said:


> yeah, that's the main issue here, tubes rolling... my wallet is going to file for a divorce, oh well, i'll do some more thinking before i decide which one i'm getting. Thanks!


 
  It's not that expensive and could be seen as cheap when you are in the same time considering to buy a 1000$ pair of headphones! A pair of rare tube will set you 50 bux and will last years!


----------



## telecaster

New kid on the block the 6080 GEC aka CV2984! Love it, I will judge the sound in a little while, the time it burns in and I get to know it better but I can tell you that I love it already! Very open sound, dynamic and nice bass control. Imaging is awesome, I love the timbre in classical and rock music. It's a very open and all around tube with extra ordinary airy highs never harsh!
   
  Also the Mullards EF80, very nice tubes, nice bass and nice air, very very good!

   
   

   
   
  Also got my long awaited pair of Visseaux 6SJ7MGT, rare bird, the seller was a douchxxx! Had to wait two month for it... But the wait was worth it, they are very nice tubes, sound is more refined than every single metal 6SJ7 I tried. The material used by the french is said to be of higher quality of the US alternative at the time.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> New kid on the block the 6080 GEC aka CV2984! Love it, I will judge the sound in a little while, the time it burns in and I get to know it better but I can tell you that I love it already! Very open sound, dynamic and nice bass control. Imaging is awesome, I love the timbre in classical and rock music. It's a very open and all around tube with extra ordinary airy highs never harsh!
> 
> Also the Mullards EF80, very nice tubes, nice bass and nice air, very very good!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great Tubes u got there..but i never liked the 6080 series for the 339...
   
  wow im surprised that u listen up to 12 o'clock volume knob position with ur HD650... I thought im deaf at 10-11..hehe


----------



## telecaster

Yeah all the bad rap about the 6080 made me avoid every single 6080, but when I found the Bendix tube for a good price I jumped on it! Well I found that the sound to be very nice and not like everyone says... I like the Bendix so much that when I found the GEC it was hard to resist. Also the GEC 6080 has the same internal construction as the rare and loved 6AS7G GEC so those 6080s are not your regular 6080! Love the GEC so much!
 It must be said that it is in my setup I loved them so much, of course YMMV!
  I switched to the stock tubes 6N5P and 6*4 to see if I wasn't drinking too much tea or deluding myself and no the stock tubes are really crappy in comparaison! Compared to telefunken EF800 with RCA 6AS7G black plate, the british combo is also miles ahead! Weird isn't it! 6AS7G sound laid back and distant, imaging is poorer and bass undefined. GEC 6080 has more slam and more live to the sound!
   
  My dac is a digital preamp and I set my volume there, I found sweet to lower the DAC volume and to up the 339, is sounds slightly sweeter to my ears!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I love the 6080 Tung-Sol with the crack. Might try some in the 339!


----------



## telecaster

Good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, are those 6080 or 6080WA? I've never seen regular TS 6080 only the WA model.


----------



## T.F.O.A

Those tubes do look good. But i thought tubes are more ex than $50.


----------



## Ultrainferno

telecaster said:


> Good to know  , are those 6080 or 6080WA? I've never seen regular TS 6080 only the WA model.




Yes, it are 6080WA. Westinghouse branded TS tubes, pretty good price on those


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





t.f.o.a said:


> Those tubes do look good. But i thought tubes are more ex than $50.


 

 Depends on the tubes, 5998, 7236 are very pricey, the rest is very cool priced! That is one good thing about this amp, the tubes are really affordable, like 10€ for a pristine EF80 or 6SJ7 or 15€ for a pristine 6AS7G, you just have to look hard enough!
   
  Look at Woo owners who are spending 300$ on a rectifier tube!!!!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Yes, it are 6080WA. Westinghouse branded TS tubes, pretty good price on those


 

 Interesting! Did you tried other 6080 tubes? I am more and more leaning towards trying a pair of 5998, but in the end I am still reluctant to spend more than 60€ for a single tube!


----------



## telecaster

The "french mod" LF339

   

  230µF per channel of MKP output coupling caps.


----------



## sluker

And the result??
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> The "french mod" LF339
> 
> 
> 
> 230µF per channel of MKP output coupling caps.


----------



## telecaster

the 2X470µF per channel (the blue caps) helped in completely removing the distorsion I have experiencing with the Bendix 6080WB in the bass region, it seems those tubes were demanding in power. Also improved in my opinion the bass that is more controlled and more volume. They are bypassed by 4.7µF MKP and I found the sound more natural, but I'm not sure. It surely doesn't hurt the quality. Those bigger than stock caps made the noise level lower and the power better for the driver tubes I found.
   
  The MKP output coupling cap improved the bass response, 230µF per channel while stock is 130µF electrolytics. I calculate the new -3dB response @2.3Hz and a perfect response @23Hz (300ohm cans). Now the lowest octave is more powerful and controlled. The MKP sound is more natural, with no distorsion. I noticed the distorsion on the lytics after it was removed. They are not bad sounding at all but the film caps are better to my ears.
   
  The Seta resistors cured the crackling noise I was having because the stock 50w alu wirewound was burned. The setas are more stable and slightly less hot. They sound good as far as I know.
   
  The bypass MKP at the las 820µF PS lytics also help in sounding natural and relax as far as I know, but I am waiting for the 1000µF BC to arrive to change them.
   
  The output coupling bypass silver mica 10000pF (russian CRM3) are really good. I tried them even though I like the MKP alone, I wanted to see what silver mica was all about. I was very skeptical about this bypass because I though film alone didn't need anything. But  in the end I thought the sound was better. Still very natural and good sounding, that was until I tried to triple the silver mica caps value in parallel (not on photo) and then the sound was so much better, more body in the medium and high region. I really like the sound now! I might try to elevate the value even more, or maybe bypass the PS caps with silver mica too...
   
  YMMV! The stock 339 sounds glorious on its own! I just wanted to push the limits further! And also because my HD650 needed some help in the sub bass, and the wirewound resistor was burnt...


----------



## Sganzerla

How much was the total cost, telecaster?


----------



## telecaster

I have some more items coming to finish this project:
  Solid copper core gold plated wire, teflon tubing, allen bradley cc resistors, caddock resistors, vishay BC caps...
  And not mounted are 2X30µF MKP and 4X9,1µF MKP caps and dozen of silver mica caps...
  It is crazy I admit but hey, life is too short! Total cost of all the mounted and unmounted components is less than 300€ (inc. shipping) (bay parts hunt for the lytics lowered the cost... while the MKP were from shop). Most of the cost are the film caps and resistors.
  Bonus is now the film output coupling is sounding outrageously nice, and is safer than lytics I heard. But when you outweight the sound quality, the stock 339 is already very nice don't get me wrong, and the upgrade is only pushing the limits while being very expensive regarding the improvement in SQ.


----------



## sluker

Very impressive DIY chops telecaster. How much time would you estimate it took to replace all of these parts? The closest I have gotten is replacing the caps in the crossovers of my HPM-100's and that took about 45 minutes per speaker. I wish I had the skills to spec out and do something like this. 
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I have some more items coming to finish this project:
> Solid copper core gold plated wire, teflon tubing, allen bradley cc resistors, caddock resistors, vishay BC caps...
> And not mounted are 2X30µF MKP and 4X9,1µF MKP caps and dozen of silver mica caps...
> It is crazy I admit but hey, life is too short! Total cost of all the mounted and unmounted components is less than 300€ (inc. shipping) (bay parts hunt for the lytics lowered the cost... while the MKP were from shop). Most of the cost are the film caps and resistors.
> Bonus is now the film output coupling is sounding outrageously nice, and is safer than lytics I heard. But when you outweight the sound quality, the stock 339 is already very nice don't get me wrong, and the upgrade is only pushing the limits while being very expensive regarding the improvement in SQ.


----------



## telecaster

It is pretty easy, but in fact I received the great help from headfiers and WALL-E in particular, thanks m8! I remembered my high school days and electronic classes. I am not that skills but I learn how to DIY all my cables because I don't like paying someone to do it for me...
  IME, bad solder job I sure have make it 15 years ago but that was before I bought a nice soldering iron with a precise tip, since then I never botched a solder. I use a french brand JBC 25W iron.
  Be sure to learn your ohm formula and be prepared to work in high voltage circuit those are lethal. For that just make sure to discharge the capacitors with a light bulb and check with a multimeter, pretty easy actually!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Very impressive DIY chops telecaster. How much time would you estimate it took to replace all of these parts?


 
  Thanks! It is a very time consuming, for exemple it took me quite some time to remove the old output coupling lytics, even more time to solder neatly the resistor array. I didn't took notice of all the time I used on those mods because I was testing in between mods sound change. I would say many hours if you take your time and test like I did. It's a hobby I found it pretty relaxing!


----------



## Sganzerla

Well, I got home this afternoon, turned my unit on... *right channel dead*.
   
   I tought it may be some kind of mismatch with my DAC, that happened before, but no, it wasn't:
   
   - Tried my headphone first... the same problem with my other pair
   - Tried my DAC... changing the cable didn't change the dead channel
   - Tried the interconnects... same problem
   - Tried changing driver tubes, power tubes, fuses... the same damn problem!
   
   Tomorrow I think I'm going to look for a repair shop.


----------



## telecaster

I would bet on the output coupling resistor!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yep, resistor. It happened to me too and to some others. Mail yuking and he'll send you replacement resistors.
  Luckily it is very easy to change them because of the excellent point 2 point design.
  Sucks though, I know the feeling


----------



## xzobinx

man I'm buying it don't scare me :-s hope mine won't screw up 
  btw can any one tell me how to make sure they send the ef 80 adapter ? thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





xzobinx said:


> man I'm buying it don't scare me :-s hope mine won't screw up
> btw can any one tell me how to make sure they send the ef 80 adapter ? thanks


 
   
  Just mail him when ordering? Don't forget to ask for the tubecage as well


----------



## telecaster

They didn't send me the adapters I had to buy them... Though I recommend no to bother using EF80 type, finding a quiet pair is such a pity IMO, the 6SJ7GT are way better anyway at least the ones I have tried ie. Tung sol and VT116A, even 6SJ7WGT either sylvania or philips (even though the latter construction is poorer than 50 and 60's tubes). I bought almost 10 or more tubes to find goods EF80 if not more...
   
  As for the 50W resistors have a tech change them for good quality or learn to DIY, it's not safe unless you learn how to work in tube amps because of high lethal voltages, but I did it and it is easy to make it safe (a light bulb and a multimeter and some electronical knowledge) But be carefull!


----------



## Sganzerla

Well... good news, my amp is working again.
   
   The problem was the capacitor resistor (I think this is the name). It is the component with a red arrow.
   

   
   One thing I noticed is that these components are different from this picture. They are wire wound, white color, if this is the right word in English. He replaced with one with the same specs and a green color for now.
   
  The technician said it blowed because my country is 127v and this product is for 110v, and the charge on them is high because they are the first ones on the patch. So he suggested that we could replace these components for others (in parallel - because of space) to work better and safer with our energy.
   
   My English is a little poor and my eletronics knowledge too, but I hope you can understand what I've said.
   
   At his room there was a couple of MBL products but I had no time to ask him to show me how they sound. When the components arrive I'm going to replace and will take a picture of the internals too. If someone has any idea of simple upgrade (replacing something) that I can ask him to do, that is not expensive to buy and easy to find on eBay, please let me know.


----------



## telecaster

This is good news! Mine also had the white wirewound.
  Enjoy your amp like this, it is a great value for the money. I put a lot of money on the upgrade and frankly unless you are a neurotic audiophile like me you won't need it!
 Or if you got the money to play, you can replace all the resistor for non inductive wirewound type, and ask him to change the bridge rectifiers for soft recovery type. And if you have too much money on your hands, let him change the capacitors to aerovox or BC vishay, change the output coupling capacitor for MKP film type, and replace the volume pot for stepped attenuator! Just kidding mate, just enjoy this great piece of amp! The sound of this amp has more to do with the circuit than the parts themselves. If you want an overkill amp, just change all the parts, but frankly as it is this amp is so great already! If you don't have any problems, just leave it alone


----------



## supra1988t

Looks like a really nice amp but the dual volume control is pretty much a deal breaker for me.  Can anybody compare the 339 to a Woo WA3 or Glow Amp One?


----------



## telecaster

339 dual volume is not that bad in use, actually it is handy and permits using less than ideal paired tubes. As for comparaison I can't comment not having use the other two, but the 339 looks way better from a circuit point of view.
  
  Work in progress: testing without any bypass caps.

   
  I like to show the output caps apparent better than in the box.


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> 339 dual volume is not that bad in use, actually it is handy and permits using less than ideal paired tubes. As for comparaison I can't comment not having use the other two, but the 339 looks way better from a circuit point of view.
> 
> Work in progress: testing without any bypass caps.
> 
> ...


 
   Well done a good job


----------



## telecaster

Thank you very much boss!


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## telecaster

Woohoo! Is it yours?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Woohoo! Is it yours?


 

 He's the boss


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


>


 
   
  Beautiful power supply! I wish I could one day make one like that!


----------



## xmdkq

Changed to use the 6J5 is very simple, does not require changes to other devices.   Only need to change the internal wiring of tube socket.


----------



## telecaster

6C5 are too expensive... I really wonder who use them appart from radio collectors...
  beefed up further:


----------



## telecaster

DISCLAIMER: THIS IS A MODDED 339, DON'T PUT 6C5 TUBES IN LF339!
  
  I did the mod to use 6C5 tubes, the sound is better than 6SJ7GT variant with better bass and sweetness across the range.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You, sir, are on a roll


----------



## sluker

X2!!!!
  Could you post a picture of the rewiring scheme. Was this hard, could someone with modest soldering skills be able to do this?


----------



## Ultrainferno

And what did you do the the volume pots, I missed that one!


----------



## sluker

Yeah I thought they looked huge, but maybe it's optics


----------



## telecaster

Its aftermarket knob, just choose whatever you like it is standard size knobs! They are cheap, I may even put gold plated knobs if the moods strikes in!
   
  Yes wiring easy if you solder with supple wire, but with hardwire it is very time consuming! I did it with solid copper gold plated and it was a real bitch because using standard plier would marr  the gold plating, I resort this problem by putting heatshrink tubing over my plier!
  I am almost over with the mods, I just wait for the caddock resistor to arrive with yellow heatsink!
   
  And all the wire will be change to gold plated copper.
   
  The Seta resistors (green ones) weren't non inductive so I went all out and choose the caddock to replace them. I will post picks of the wiring of course, but for now some listenning pleasure with Zakir Hussain, John McLaughlin and some Mahler!
   
  I am testing carbon comp bradleys resistors in the grid position to test, but I will change them to standard metal film later if the sound is too noisy.
   
  Here are shots I use are reference to the mods:

  NB: heater filaments are the same 2-7pin.
  6SJ7 pinout






  Here pin 1-7-8 are connected to ground. Cathode resistor is pin 5. Imput signal pin 4.
   
   
  6C5 pinouts






  Here only pin 1-2 are connected to ground. Cathode resistor is pin 8. Imput signal pin 5.
   
  The grounding is different and that forbid the use of a simple adapter to use both tubes... I was thinking about doing an array of switch but the grid resistor must have very short lead so I cannot do that either!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You, sir, are on a roll


 

 Thanks m8!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Yeah I thought they looked huge, but maybe it's optics


 

 They are 30mm diameter almost like stock, I use a wide angle lens!


----------



## redcat2

Hi,All what has happened to http://yuking09.com/ web site does not seem to be there any more?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





redcat2 said:


> Hi,All what has happened to http://yuking09.com/ web site does not seem to be there any more?


 
   
  Hmm, will check with Keph!


----------



## brainbucket

Website was up... 5 days ago or so.  I was going through this thread and browsing the site.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





brainbucket said:


> Website was up... 5 days ago or so.  I was going through this thread and browsing the site.


 
   
  You killed it!!


----------



## brainbucket

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You killed it!!


 
  I hope not haha, beautiful amps like his should not go unnoticed


----------



## Ultrainferno

Site is back up!


----------



## redcat2

Yes it is, good!!


----------



## ValentinHogea

Does anyone have both the 339 and Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball upgrade for a comparative mini-review (especially in regards to Senn HD650 and Audeze LCD-2.

Tx,


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Does anyone have both the 339 and Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball upgrade for a comparative mini-review (especially in regards to Senn HD650 and Audeze LCD-2.
> Tx,


 
   
   
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> The 339 is the smoother, warmer sounding and the more tube sounding amp of both. The Crack is faster, clearer and has a better defined bass. Bass depth is better on the 339.
> The HD650 is great with both, If you want to clear up the HD650 go for the Crack, if you like it's darkness go for the 339.


 
   
  I replied in the Crack thread. In regards to the LCD-2, the Crack won't drive it at all. You will need the 339 with 5998 like power tubes


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I replied in the Crack thread. In regards to the LCD-2, the Crack won't drive it at all. You will need the 339 with 5998 like power tubes


 
  Thanks for your reply!
   
  Here's the thing...
   
  I love bass... Well-controlled and full... Not the boomy washed out-midbass type. And ass we all known, isn't that easy to achieve. I usually EQ up the Senns 650, +3 dB around 50 Hz and with a continuous fall to +1 dB at aprox 120 Hz. I find the HD650 a bit to bass-light compared to UM Merlin (CIEMs).
   
  Therefore my interest in a new headphone-amp. The subsequent upgrade will most-likely be Audeze LCD-2's, when I find a good 2:nd hand pair at a reasonable price.
   
  Maybe be Schiit Lyr is better for both? Please enlighten me, tube-amps are a new thing for me.
   
  Tx,


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have no LYR experience, sorry.
   
  I tried to help this guy: http://www.head-fi.org/t/615981/tube-amp-broken-la-figaro-339
  But got called an aggressive passive ass by that newbie, and then when I set him straight my posts got deleted. You've got to love headfi
   
  anyway, if someone wants to help him...
  I wonder of Head-fi will delete this post too, or can't one have have a little criticism. If I get banned, bye guys 
   
  Telecaster's post also got deleted, He doesn't deserve any help after all that if you ask me


----------



## telecaster

Strange world isn't it? I too experienced some angry responses from posters who were obviously too young and prematured to read my personnal opinions which is not the case here! You gave him a wise advice and he acted up... Don't get too upset, just report the posts in question with the red flag and the mods will clean it up.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I did, but they deleted my posts


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Here's the thing...
> 
> ...


 

 339 with LCD2 only if you use 5998 or 7236 tubes. Tube amp is so nice sounding, you will love this amp! At least I do.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> 339 with LCD2 only if you use 5998 or 7236 tubes.


 
   
  Could you please explain briefly what this switch does? Add more power or another character of sound?
   
  As explained earlier I'm completely new to tube amps...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Could you please explain briefly what this switch does? Add more power or another character of sound?
> 
> As explained earlier I'm completely new to tube amps...


 
   
  More output power what the LCD-2 needs


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> More output power what the LCD-2 needs


 
  So it's true what they say, orthodynamics are hard to drive


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Strange world isn't it? I too experienced some angry responses from posters who were obviously too young and prematured to read my personnal opinions which is not the case here! You gave him a wise advice and he acted up... Don't get too upset, just report the posts in question with the red flag and the mods will clean it up.


 
   
  They deleted your posts too! LOL
  I've edited out all my replies, he's not worth one reply. But jeez, does Head-fi suck or what


----------



## telecaster

Wow, the guy must be admin's cousin or something! His insulting post is still there too!


----------



## xzobinx

I think you should have kept your comments. I read your comments and telecaster's before he deleted them and I have to say it's the first time I saw someone like that on head-fi. We debate a lot of things here but insulting post like that... meh =.= 
   
back to the amp the warranty yuking offers is 1 month only right ? 
I'm kind of worry since it's my first time playing with tube so I might screw up
   
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> They deleted your posts too! LOL
> I've edited out all my replies, he's not worth one reply. But jeez, does Head-fi suck or what


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





xzobinx said:


> I think you should have kept your comments. I read your comments and telecaster's before he deleted them and I have to say it's the first time I saw someone like that on head-fi. We debate a lot of things here but insulting post like that... meh =.=
> 
> back to the amp the warranty yuking offers is 1 month only right ?
> I'm kind of worry since it's my first time playing with tube so I might screw up


 
   
  I figured it was one year but it turns out it is only one month according to the site. Maybe you can mail yuking and just ask him?
  When I had an issue with the 339 as well as all the other users, he always helped and I'm sure some had it for over a month.
  There's nothing much you can screw up, just turn down the power when changing tubes and only use correct tube types 
   
  Just in case, do you have a local shop that could work on your amp in case you would need it?
   
  and thanks for backing me up


----------



## keph

http://www.diybuy.net/thread-461889-4-1.html
   
  Now I want One of these..
   
  it cost around 3000$ using DACT not the AMTRANS one...
   
  I WANT...!!!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





xzobinx said:


> back to the amp the warranty yuking offers is 1 month only right ?
> I'm kind of worry since it's my first time playing with tube so I might screw up


 
  Or just buy it from a store on ebay for example, I have a one year warranty with them. It also seem they communicate with Yuking well and I had fast shipment of the faulty parts from both of them.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





keph said:


> http://www.diybuy.net/thread-461889-4-1.html
> 
> Now I want One of these..
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful piece of amp! I want it too!


----------



## telecaster

I think I'm done now but waiting for some tefon bypass to try 'em out.
  It's never enough! But now I love the sound and I will settle on this setup.

  Caddock resistors MP all over... Gold plated copper hardwiring.

  Hexfred IR rectifiers soft recovery, BC 3X1000µF caps + BC 2X470µF caps

  SCR MKP film output caps total 520µF (2X260µF)
   
   
  Result, sounds awesome!

  Osram L63 drivers...


----------



## ValentinHogea

So... Now it has been decided.. It's the 339 for me... Just gotta sort out the details with the Boss first.
  Since I am a semi-DIY (studied electronics, which I aborted), it's really assuring that I can upgrade the 399 in the future.
   
  Special thanks to Ultrainferno and telecaster for input!
   
  Soon... the "wait" begins... How I hate the wait...


----------



## redcat2

Hi,well you better become good friends with this thread to, 6SN7 Tube Addicts http://www.head-fi.org/t/479031/6sn7-tube-addicts


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> So... Now it has been decided.. It's the 339 for me... Just gotta sort out the details with the Boss first.
> Since I am a semi-DIY (studied electronics, which I aborted), it's really assuring that I can upgrade the 399 in the future.
> 
> Special thanks to Ultrainferno and telecaster for input!
> ...


 
   
  Excellent choice! Don't forget to order your tube convertors too and keep us posted


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Excellent choice! Don't forget to order your tube convertors too and keep us posted


 
  Ordering as we speak... Which tube convertors should I order?
   
  All the tube talk in the past 63 pages (of which I read 'em all) was too much for a new Tube-noob.
   
  Tx,


----------



## Ultrainferno

Well there only are EF80 and EF86 adapters


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Well there only are EF80 and EF86 adapters


 
   
  Thanks for the quick reply... Now the wait...
   
  Luckily I recieved a pair of great IEMs a couple of weeks ago [that "unfortunately" dwarfed the HD650 +  Fubar IV Plus (utter crap)] to entertain me...
   
  A quick tube recommendation, which should I pick up (except for daily hunting ebay for 5998's)?
   
  Tx,


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Thanks for the quick reply... Now the wait...
> 
> Luckily I recieved a pair of great IEMs a couple of weeks ago [that "unfortunately" dwarfed the HD650 +  Fubar IV Plus (utter crap)] to entertain me...
> 
> ...


 
   
  The amp got to me in 1 week time, you won't have to wait too long.
  The usual, 6AS7G Tung-sol, RCA black plates, Chatham,...
  And some 5693 RCA RED or TFK EF80 or 6SJ7GT Tung sol
   
  My fav combo is the 2399 (= 5998) + RCA RED (no adapter needed)


----------



## ValentinHogea

I'll start looking. Soo looking forward to receive the amp


----------



## telecaster

Congrats, shipping was really fast here too, mesh plate 6SJ7GT Tung sol are so good but so rare...


----------



## sluker

I just got some amperex EF80's for cheap off of ebay ($10 shipped for the pair) and have been trying them with the 7236's and the 5998's. 
  The new EF80's (not bugle boys by the way as I also have a set of those) sounded a tad leaner with the 7236's through the LCD-2 so i tried them with the Magnums and there was definitely something wrong in the upper midrange, where the magnums shine. So I switched to the 5998's and the sound was back to normal with that familiar oomph in the lows and a smooth midrange. 
  I just thought I would share this if anyone cares.


----------



## ValentinHogea

What's a reasonable price for a pair of RCA 5693's? (NOS)


----------



## Ultrainferno

I think I paid like $35 or $40 for a nos matched pair


----------



## telecaster

I wouldn't pay more than 15/20$ for a NOS unit.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Found a couple of US resellers charging between 16-20 USD/piece.
   
  Also found a listing of a pair of Tung Sol 7236's on eBay... although the price is quite ridiculos (168 USD)... I read that they are more prone to arc than 5998/2399... Are there fuses that prevent current surges and headphone-damage in the LA339?


----------



## ValentinHogea

Found a reseller that had everything I was looking for... Now let's see if i get a rebate...
   
  1 pair of 6AS7G
  1 pair of 5998
  1 pair of 7236
  1 pair of 6SJ7GT
  1 pair of 5693
   
  ... Then, it's over. No more audiophile-related expenses this year.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Found a reseller that had everything I was looking for... Now let's see if i get a rebate...
> 
> 1 pair of 6AS7G
> 1 pair of 5998
> ...


 
   
  EF80? 
  Your amp has arrived?


----------



## ValentinHogea

I might as well add a pair of 6BX6/EF80... only 5 USD a pop.
   
  Nope, not yet. Leaving for a holiday to Norway, so some fun stuff should await me when I get back.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Do get the EF80 by Telefunken


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Ultrainferno, I am not sure either but for now I think I will keep the Svetas (6Ж4).
> 
> I can't go to sleep, I keep listening to "one more song".  The midrange is hypnotizing, they are so clean and musical at the same time. Mellow rock with strong vocal tracks sound so good. I think I even prefer the LCD-2 for this genre with the 339 over the SX1250 (I never thought that was possible, although the soundstage is smaller).
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words they say.


 
  Clearly that is dawn arriving as you listened through the entire night...


----------



## Sganzerla

I may have a problem again, this time a big one.
   
  I heard a pop sound on my right channel, and after some seconds it sounded as it loose some of the bass. I decided to turn it off.
  After some minutes I turned on again to see if it wasn't my mind playing any tricks, and now there is no more right channel, *again*.
   
  I may understand this failure (*dead channel*) because when I went to a technician he said it could be repaired for a while, but that I should replace some os its parts with other ones with different values as soon as possible so it would not fail again. So I asked him to import some good quality parts and to notify me as soon as it arrives. Unfortunately these parts haven't reached his company yet.
   
  I *really hope* my brand new (2 months old) US$ 550.00 recabled DT880/600 haven't blowed its right driver. It replaced *the same* headphone that blowed its left driver after an accident with a arcing tube on my 339. At that time I don't think it was a amp issue, but...
   
   I will try to hear my headphones on a friend's house tomorrow to see if there is any imbalance with left/right channel. If this is the case I'm going to be *very mad*.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Loud pop is usually the tube?


----------



## telecaster

I don't really know what your tech said but the AC from your power outlet is transformed into DC through the rectifier before going through the power resistors. That resistor must have appropriate wattage and thats the end of it.


----------



## Sganzerla

I went to bed last night after posting here.
  Today I tried to change the power tube first and my (theoretically) NOS tube with a few hundred hours is dead.
  Now, with the same volume on both sides, is obvious taht the left channel is louder than the right one. The good thing (at least for now) is that if I raise the volume on the right channel it does not distort, as it happened before when I blowed my last headphone.
  Monday I'm going to my friend's house to see how my headphone behave there.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





sganzerla said:


> I went to bed last night after posting here.
> Today I tried to change the power tube first and my (theoretically) NOS tube with a few hundred hours is dead.
> Now, with the same volume on both sides, is obvious taht the left channel is louder than the right one. The good thing (at least for now) is that if I raise the volume on the right channel it does not distort, as it happened before when I blowed my last headphone.
> Monday I'm going to my friend's house to see how my headphone behave there.


 
   
  I told you, well now you need two new equally strong power tubes again


----------



## longbowbbs

Question for Keph, Telecaster or Ultrainferno; What is the best route for buying a 339? E-Bay? direct from Yuking? My HD650's are curious.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## redcat2

Longbowbbs, i would say direct from Yuking.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Found a reseller that had everything I was looking for... Now let's see if i get a rebate...
> 
> 1 pair of 6AS7G
> 1 pair of 5998
> ...


 
   
  Are you sure?  that what I was always told myself, but I ended having more audiophile expense in the same year, ... again ...


----------



## telecaster

@Longbowbbs: I bought it from a shenzen store on ebay and have 1 year warranty but as I change every single part in the amp it's not under warranty anymore! There was a sale on that store not long ago and it was pretty bang for the buck, but it's over now.
  Direct from Yuking is very safe for sure. But they don't speak english well, or maybe the hard communication is because I'm not a direct consumer of his...
   
  @Redbull : Sadly I too got bitten by the tube syndrom and have way too many purchased! It's not that expensive if you look at it from the bright side and it's a hell of a fun!


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks guys!


----------



## RedBull

Yes, telecaster, sometime we get bored out from normal life routines, work, home, shopping mall, groceries, all the same show, but new purchase EXCITE US


----------



## telecaster

Agreed, but I am more excited when I buy a new record than when I buy a new pair of tubes! Unless it's super duper rare pair of tubes of course !


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have been a bad boy, I've been using the Violectric V200 mainly, haven't even touched the 339 or the Crack...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I have been a bad boy, I've been using the Violectric V200 mainly, haven't even touched the 339 or the Crack...


 
  What do you find different with the Violectric vs the 339?


----------



## RedBull

^ Good question, impression please


----------



## Ultrainferno

Violectric vs 339? That's not really fair now is it? 
   
  The 339 is an OTL amp originally designed for high impedance headphones while the V200 has a lot more power and can be used by low impedance headphones, Orthos and high impedance cans. Of course with some 5998 power tubes the 339 also drives the ortho's (maybe not the HE-6) The 339 is still my fav with the He-500 & HD650.
   
  The V200 is a warmer sounding ss amp, but not as warm as the 339, the 339 is much smoother. Treble on the V200 is better, more detailed and bass on the V200 is more punchy and defined while it has more rumble and timbre on the 339 (why I prefer the He-500 on the 339)
   
  In general the 339 is smoother, warmer aka more tube-like as the more detailed and powerful V200. With the LCD-2 it depends on the kind of music what amp I choose. The Crack only gets used for the HD650
   
  Good enough?


----------



## longbowbbs

Perfect! Sometimes the differences make it worthwhile to have a couple of amps...(or three, or four...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RedBull

^ yeah baby, and 5-9 headphones and 3-4 dacs, 1 each from pcm1740uk, sabre, akm and wolfson variant, that's about right!


----------



## longbowbbs

I call this meeting of the Enablers Club to order.....


----------



## xmdkq

To complete the split type that


----------



## ValentinHogea

It's beautiful... Production-model of Rosenkavalier?


----------



## telecaster

Wonderful amp! I wonder how much this costs...


----------



## longbowbbs

telecaster said:


> Wonderful amp! I wonder how much this costs...




Clearly, it is not a finished product. No mods at all!,,


----------



## xmdkq

Is a Japanese custom machine


----------



## ValentinHogea

Recieved my machine yesterday... (2 days early, only 5 days of shipping from HK... me so happy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
   
  The "tragic" thing is the following... The HD650 (w/ Whiplash TWAg) sound awesome... But my CIEMs still kick their ass (even though they're 12 Ohms) and not optimal for the LA339...
  So... I think it's time to sell the HD650 and upgrade to LCD-2's...
   
  Am I crazy?


----------



## ValentinHogea

The sweet spot...


----------



## xmdkq

Security received on the OK


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Security received on the OK


 
  What do you mean?


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Recieved my machine yesterday... (2 days early, only 5 days of shipping from HK... me so happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think I follow you either, why sell the HD650? If it's going the LCD2 only I would say go for it, but personnally I like those HP so much I would miss them. They could serve great for back up too! And they're a breeze to wear too..


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> The sweet spot...


 

 That is sweet you got golden engravings on the transformers! I wish I had those!


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


>


 
   
  This is the most neat-est internal I've seen.
   
  Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Am I crazy?


 
   
  I'd say HD650 won't stand a chance against LCD-2, but there's something about HD650 that I would missed if I sell them.  Maybe because it's a legend?  I don't know.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I don't think I follow you either, why sell the HD650? If it's going the LCD2 only I would say go for it, but personnally I like those HP so much I would miss them. They could serve great for back up too! And they're a breeze to wear too..


 
  The thing is as follows...
   
  I bought the HD650's last summer in September 2011 and my audiophile journey began. I upgraded from the headphone out on my ProJect DacBox + Marantz PM7004 (which is actually pretty good) to Fubar IV Plus. Improved the soundstage greatly... Then the IEM quest began, first with a Klipsch X5 => Sennheiser IE8 (+ portable amp/dac Leckerton UHA-4) and lastly Unique Merlin custom-IEM's (850$). The thing is that the UM's are soo good that the HD650 don't sound as good as the Merlins not even when driven by the LA339 (from Music Streamer II+ 2012 Ed)... I actually rather plug in my Merlins in the LA339, if it wouldn't lead to "medical problems" (don't get me started on inner ear canal infections etc..) with using IEMs soo much, I'd have them plugged in all of the time...
   
  I think that my sound is more of Denon 5000/LCD-2. Bass-heavy (without midbass-humps) and not HD650.
   
  Is it more clear now? I was hoping for the HD650 to turn to something they ain't with the LA339... They sound AWESOME with the LA339, but still not the sound that I've come to love via the Unique Melody Merlins...


----------



## ValentinHogea

_*And some photography-goodness *_
   
_*(Stock russian 6N5PJ and 6Ж4)*_


----------



## telecaster

Crystal clear then, I wouldn't have suspected an IEM could reach such quality, you got me curious! I too miss the sub bass departement that I enjoy with my loudspeakers comparing to HD650, but I have a nice equalizer in my preamp and it makes up for the lightness of the hd650. I too am going to invest in either LCD2 or HE500 but I really would want to test them before because in all fairness I love the HD650 overall experience already.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Crystal clear then, I wouldn't have suspected an IEM could reach such quality, you got me curious! I too miss the sub bass departement that I enjoy with my loudspeakers comparing to HD650, but I have a nice equalizer in my preamp and it makes up for the lightness of the hd650. I too am going to invest in either LCD2 or HE500 but I really would want to test them before because in all fairness I love the HD650 overall experience already.


 
   
  Custom IEM's are the "shizzle"... Easily driven (sound great out of a headphone out on a mobile phone... and sound phenomenal out of a good head-amp). I can HIGHLY recommend the Unique Melody Merlins. They sound phenomenal... + 850 (800 without wood plates) $ include express shipping and free refit 60 days + 2 years warranty.
   
  But, as stated above... IEMs should only be used 4-5 h/day max... 1) to avoid inner ear canal infections (because of all the moisture accumulation) 2) avoid damaging the balanced armatures/dynamic drivers from all the moisture (thus giving them an opportunity to release moisture to silica gel-bags)...
   
  Wish I could audition an LCD-2 in Sweden... 
   
*telecaster*, btw... Unique Melody offers demos that you can audition. They offer 'bout 70% of the "full experience". Since custom depth of the drivers is made according to your ear molds + the full isolation that only full molds offer (not semi-molds with comply foam-wrapping) is necessary for the "whole thing".


----------



## telecaster

Thanks for the tip! But I may think twice before going the IEM route. For nearly a grand the LCD and Hifiman aren't that far and should sound glorious. But I will investigate your brand of IEM after the vacations! I have never heard accurate sounding IEM, all the models I have tried have trade offs of some kinds. I tend to use IEM while commuting with my phone and while they sound nowhere near my home setup, I accomodate to it and it sounds great in all due modesty.
  Appart from the bass how would you describe the difference with HD650 and your merlin?


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Thanks for the tip! But I may think twice before going the IEM route. For nearly a grand the LCD and Hifiman aren't that far and should sound glorious. But I will investigate your brand of IEM after the vacations! I have never heard accurate sounding IEM, all the models I have tried have trade offs of some kinds. I tend to use IEM while commuting with my phone and while they sound nowhere near my home setup, I accomodate to it and it sounds great in all due modesty.
> Appart from the bass how would you describe the difference with HD650 and your merlin?


 
   
  I'm going to do some A-B-testing now, with notes... Just for you!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'll have the WA2 soon, looking forward to comparing it to the 339


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'll have the WA2 soon, looking forward to comparing it to the 339


 
  That will be an interesting comparison considering the price points and all your tube rolling.....


----------



## ValentinHogea

Anybody knows if the 6528 can be used in the LA339? It has hell-of-a-gain. Thinking it will be nice with my upcoming LCD-2's...


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Anybody knows if the 6528 can be used in the LA339? It has hell-of-a-gain. Thinking it will be nice with my upcoming LCD-2's...


 
   
_*Got this response from yuking, if anyone is interested:*_
   
  [size=13.333333969116211px]Hello,6528 tube filament current of 5A, 339 on use is unsafe.[/size]


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> _*Got this response from yuking, if anyone is interested:*_
> 
> [size=13.333333969116211px]Hello,6528 tube filament current of 5A, 339 on use is unsafe.[/size]


 
   
  Yeah no surprise there, I forgot to reply earlier, sorry


----------



## ValentinHogea

Just want to point out that the 6AS7G-thread has a surprise  for all tube-rollers... 
   
  And this is what entertains me until my Burson HA-160D arrives... Sounds much better than the HD650, currently using NOS Sylvania 6AS7G + NOS Sylvania 6SJGT... Soon a pair of Chatham 5998's and RCA 5693's are going to put the LA339 in overdrive (hopefully...). Also got a pair of RCA Black Plates 6AS7 NOS, but one of them was busted during airfreight and hums extremely. So I can't use them. Will sell the good one to a happy Crack'er soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

What cable is that on your LCD's?


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> What cable is that on your LCD's?


 
   
  Alo Audio Chain Mail 8... It's an old Audez'e-cable. Built like a tank. Somebody once paid 539 USD for it. I got it for "practiacally free" when I purchased them.
  Pretty cool. It's really wide/flat. Now I understand why it's called chain mail.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I figured it was an ALO cable indeed. I'm quite happy with my Norse Cables I use on the Hifimans and the LCD-2.
  I was just comparing the Crack to the 339, and the 339 is the more musical amp, smoother. The Crack is cleaner.
  I just turned of the Crack, 339 is still best. Looking forward to the WA2 in a few weeks
   
  I'm also ordering a pair of 1964 quads, that will be my last purchase for a very long time as I have just bought a house.
  But that's not really a bad thing, as I already have a lot of excellent gear and I'm more then happy with my actual setup(s)


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I figured it was an ALO cable indeed. I'm quite happy with my Norse Cables I use on the Hifimans and the LCD-2.
> I was just comparing the Crack to the 339, and the 339 is the more musical amp, smoother. The Crack is cleaner.
> I just turned of the Crack, 339 is still best. Looking forward to the WA2 in a few weeks
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've read a lot about Norse Cables. Too bad they don't have a showcase of their products on their website. Are they US-based or EU?
  Regarding the LA339 vs Crack. Maybe you should post a review about that soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And last but not least... Why 1964 Ears when you're living in EU? Why not Unique Melody or Heir Audio that lower parcel value?
   
  I'm looking forward to my HA-160D arriving. How do you find it vs. the VA-200? Have a friend that's trying to find a "higher end"-amp to drive his Q701. I'm completely lost. Suggested to try my LA399. But seriously, have no clue. It was HD650 straight away for me. I can live without anemic Beyerdynamics and AKG's...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> I've read a lot about Norse Cables. Too bad they don't have a showcase of their products on their website. Are they US-based or EU?
> Regarding the LA339 vs Crack. Maybe you should post a review about that soon
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  UM is way too expensive and Heir Audion, I'm not sure. You have experience with them?


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I figured it was an ALO cable indeed. I'm quite happy with my Norse Cables I use on the Hifimans and the LCD-2.


 
   
  +1 Norse cable sound is smooth, slightly wider soundstage for LCD-2 v1.  Stock cable sound a little grainier in comparison.
  But with LCD-2, if I don't have a choice, I can easily live with stock cable.  LCD-2 itself makes all music sounds good, from any source, any cable.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> UM is way too expensive and Heir Audion, I'm not sure. You have experience with them?


 
  1964 Quad Driver must have an equal sound signature to Unique Melody Merlins (extra bass emphasis) but at a cheaper price. Sounds great! Hope you avoid the EU import tax. Otherwise they lose a lot of charm...
   
  Have heard great things about Heir, but no personal experience. My pair of CIEMs are enough. Not going into the trap of starting to order anoter reference pair etc..


----------



## ValentinHogea

Anyone knows the output impedance of the LA339?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Anyone knows the output impedance of the LA339?


 
   
[size=11.0pt]The 339 will deliver around 800mw - 1w per channel throughout 25Ohms - 600Ohms. (stock tubes, no 5998 etc)[/size]


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> [size=11.0pt]The 339 will deliver around 800mw - 1w per channel throughout 25Ohms - 600Ohms. (stock tubes, no 5998 etc)[/size]


 
  I was thinking more the output impedance, not output power.
  That is however very useful to know. Actually been wondering!
   
  The output impedance is more to quickly calculate which phones it might drive in the bass segment via the 8x damping factor recommended.
   
  Output impedance (ohms) x 8 = minimum recommended headphone impedance


----------



## ValentinHogea

Just received my Burson HA-160D. Used the pre-out and fed the LA339 via the output using the internal Burson DAC, found an acceptable balance to A'n'B.
   
  For those wondering how if double the price is double the fun. Not really. With the LCD-2 the bass is a bit tighter and midrange is a tiny bit tighter with LCD-2's. Otherwise I had big problems finding considerable differences.
  Gonna be fun to see if this difference disappears with 5998s/7236s + 5693's... Another note. The LA339 seems to have more juice with the LCD-2.
  I was expecting more of a difference considering that a lot of people consider the HA-160 and VPA-200 to be "reference" amps f(or a moderate amount och cash, of course there's always something better) for the LCD-2.
   
  Gonna evalutate with HD650's tomorrow...
   
  Hmmm...
  It's not impossible that the Burson will be a short-lived experience...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I kept the Burson for a week or 2. To my ears the DAC part wasn't good at all and the amp part was nothing special.
  The V200 to me is up a level from the Burson, probably why it is my reference ss amp.
   
  anyway, Burson hasn't convinced me yet, maybe the extra power of the soloist might, but I'm on a buy stop for a few lifetimes


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I kept the Burson for a week or 2. To my ears the DAC part wasn't good at all and the amp part was nothing special.
> The V200 to me is up a level from the Burson, probably why it is my reference ss amp.
> 
> anyway, Burson hasn't convinced me yet, maybe the extra power of the soloist might, but I'm on a buy stop for a few lifetimes


 
   
  Haven't evaluated the DAC-part of it. However I was disappointed when I plugged it in. I was expecting more. Don't know if the DAC is a downgrade from HRT MusicStreamer II+ (2012 Ed)... But something just wasn't what I expected.
   
  I might do a quick Burson HA-160D vs HRT MSII+ w/ LA339 tomorrow. If just the 5998's/7236's/5693's would come soon....
   
   
  ----
   
  Oh... I just plugged in the HRT MSII+... You're right. G-----n what a difference!
  The Burson is disappearing quicker than you can spell out B u r s o n. Gonna try a VPA-200 instead.
   
  Considering that I got the Burson for 750 incl shipping I will probably break even, or even go plus.


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Just received my Burson HA-160D. Used the pre-out and fed the LA339 via the output using the internal Burson DAC, found an acceptable balance to A'n'B.
> 
> For those wondering how if double the price is double the fun. Not really. With the LCD-2 the bass is a bit tighter and midrange is a tiny bit tighter with LCD-2's. Otherwise I had big problems finding considerable differences.
> Gonna be fun to see if this difference disappears with 5998s/7236s + 5693's... Another note. The LA339 seems to have more juice with the LCD-2.
> ...


 
  I will be interested in your thoughts with the 5998's and 7236's. To me these were a significant step up from standard or even the RCA 6AS7G's with the LCD-2, so much so it made me re-evaluate selling this amp.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





sluker said:


> I will be interested in your thoughts with the 5998's and 7236's. To me these were a significant step up from standard or even the RCA 6AS7G's with the LCD-2, so much so it made me re-evaluate selling this amp.


 
  I've listened to a pair of Sylvania 6AS7G for 20-30 hs. Just trying a pair of Bendix 6080WB gave a lot.
   
  Considering that the 7236 is a mix between the 6080WB and 5998 it'll be interesting. The regular 5998's will also be fun to try. I have a suspicion that the 7236 will be great for modern music (electro/rap/hip-hop/dance etc...) whilst the 5998's will be fun for more melodical stuff.
   
  Anyways... Highly disappointed in the Burson.
   
  Just comparing DACs... Big difference! The HRT is much wider/"thicker" whilst the Burson DAC had a quite flat soundstage...
  Hmm... Maybe I should feed the HRT MSII+ into one of the line inputs of the Burson!
   
  *tweaking*


----------



## Ultrainferno

You'll be very surprised to hear the 5998 tubes, it's a world of difference as Sluker also pointed out.


----------



## Sganzerla

Is it safe to use a F3.15A 5x20mm fuse instead F3A?


----------



## ValentinHogea

So typical...
   
  Received my pair of 5693's from the US. The postage almost cost as much as the tubes. Anyways plugged them in yesterday with 6080WB's...
  Sounded clearer but a bit smaller soundstage, much clearer bass texture etc... Used them for 8 hs yesterday.
   
  Started the amp up this morning a quite thick hum from one of the channels... Darn it...
  Switched driver tubes L/R. Hum switched channel...
   
  And today I'm receiving my 5998's and 7236's... Was so looking forward to enjoying a weekend of audiophilia...


----------



## ValentinHogea

Is GE 5693 and RCA JAN-5693 the same tube "rebranded"? I've found a swedish retailer that has 1 (!) GE 5693...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Is GE 5693 and RCA JAN-5693 the same tube "rebranded"? I've found a swedish retailer that has 1 (!) GE 5693...


 
   
  I have the RCA RED 5963, I don't think it's a rebrand but I'll try to get some more info. PM me if you need RCA RED 5963 NOS 
  5693 RCA + 5998 = LCD-2 heaven, you'll see


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Tubes and Glenmorangie. Doesn't get any better...


----------



## longbowbbs

Keep this up and you'll get a call from some ad agency offering you a job...


----------



## ValentinHogea

Mmmm.... TS5998..... 
   
  Too bad you ain't sporting a dark Leffe. THAT would have been perfection.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Mmmm.... TS5998.....
> 
> Too bad you ain't sporting a dark Leffe. THAT would have been perfection.


 
   
  I've had too much Leffe in my life already 
   
   
  Question, Using the WA2 as a pre amp for the 339. Good or bad idea? (WA2 arriving next wednesday)


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I've had too much Leffe in my life already
> 
> 
> Question, Using the WA2 as a pre amp for the 339. Good or bad idea? (WA2 arriving next wednesday)


 
  Hehe..
   
  Only one way to find out!
   
  ----
   
_*Recent discovery: *_
  7236 + Russian stock driver "6SJ7"-wannabes = REALLY strong gain, very thick/SS-sounding bass LCD-2's are at 7'o'clock
  5998 + Russian stock driver "6SJ7"-wannabes = overdrive (like the guitar-effect)
   
  Anyone care to elaborate?


----------



## Ultrainferno

What's your source's data?


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> What's your source's data?


 
   
  Spotify (320 kbps OGG) or foobar2000 (FLAC) to HRT MSII+ to LA339


----------



## Ultrainferno

2.25V, mine is 2.5 and with the 5998 + no matter what other tubes I get to 9 tops. What headphone?
  Maybe the 6AS7G boys will have a better answer


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> 2.25V, mine is 2.5 and with the 5998 + no matter what other tubes I get to 9 tops. What headphone?
> Maybe the 6AS7G boys will have a better answer


 
  It was with both the LCD-2 and HD650's...
   
  Weird. I think those Svetlana "6SJ7"'s have a nasty gain. or "think and think".. they do. Stock Svetlana "6AS7" + "6SJ7" = couldn't turn the volume dial up more than 7'o'clock with HD650.
  Haven't tried with the LCD-2's... Why waste my time? 
   
  CLAS + The National arriving tomorrow. Loooking forward to it


----------



## ValentinHogea

I have to...
   
  LF339 w/ 7236 + Stock Sovtek/Svetlana 6J8 = Wonders in the bass department. Both quality and texture.
   
  *Listens to remastered Tupac" (No, I don't wear baggy jeans, and... yeah I actually feel that he had something important to say.. One has to really listen.)


----------



## RedBull

ultrainferno said:


> Question, Using the WA2 as a pre amp for the 339. Good or bad idea? (WA2 arriving next wednesday)




Bad idea, it's wasting too much electricity, too many tubes burning


----------



## Sganzerla

Do you leave your amp's volume at their matched position when turning on and off?
  Or do you always turn them all the way down to turn off, and when turning on?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Volume 0 -> power on -> wait at least 30s -> plug in headphone -> adjust volume
  Turn volume to 0 -> unplug -> power down
   
  At least that's what I do with my tube amps. Even doc from Bottlehead said that with these OTL amps it's better to do this. Starting up: a tube might pop, shutting down, there could be a spike


----------



## Ultrainferno

The competition has arrived...


----------



## telecaster

Hey! Impressions impressions of the comparaison between the two amps!


----------



## RedBull

You made me jealous. I don't have space to keep so many monster size amp on my desk.


----------



## xzobinx

Quote: 





redbull said:


> You made me jealous. I don't have space to keep so many monster size amp on my desk.


 
  said the man who owns ref7 and cx 300


----------



## RedBull

xzobinx said:


> said the man who owns ref7 and cx 300 :rolleyes:




And that's about all the space that I have, although I really want to try Master 8, which is as big as Ref. 7.1.
=> Said the man who sold Darkvoice 337 due to no more space :rolleyes:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





redbull said:


> You made me jealous. I don't have space to keep so many monster size amp on my desk.


 
   
  I just buy extra desks


----------



## ValentinHogea

http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/
   
  A review!
   
  Wow.. Amazing pics...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Finally someone did a real 339 review!
  And nice pictures V, feel free to come over and take pics of all my audio toys


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Finally someone did a real 339 review!
> And nice pictures V, feel free to come over and take pics of all my audio toys


 
  Who knows... Who knows... Maybe I'll drop by some time in the future.


----------



## telecaster

Great review! We won't say the contrary on this thread right?! I find the pictures lovely V, nice job and nice photo skills!


----------



## Ultrainferno

And nice review lol


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> The competition has arrived...


 
  Actually, I am still waiting on your comparison between the Woo and the 339. I am on the verge of getting one of the two to upgrade my 332C. Very interested in your comments.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I wasn't really planning on doing a real review on Head-fi, I hardly ever do.
   
  The 339 is the more tube sounding amp, more soul, warmth and bass feeling. The WA2  is the clear sounding amp, bigger soundstage, very nice detail but maybe a bit (too?) dry. Bass and warmth is inferior to the 339. So it kind of depends on the sound you would like to have. They both are great amps, it just depends on your preference, but the sound is very different.
   
  I have to admit I haven't listened long to the WA2, or any of my other gear recently, but I don't think my view of the WA2 will change soon, still rolling tubes to make it warmer sounding.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I wasn't really planning on doing a real review on Head-fi, I hardly ever do.
> 
> The 339 is the more tube sounding amp, more soul, warmth and bass feeling. The WA2  is the clear sounding amp, bigger soundstage, very nice detail but maybe a bit (too?) dry. Bass and warmth is inferior to the 339. So it kind of depends on the sound you would like to have. They both are great amps, it just depends on your preference, but the sound is very different.
> 
> I have to admit I haven't listened long to the WA2, or any of my other gear recently, but I don't think my view of the WA2 will change soon, still rolling tubes to make it warmer sounding.


 
  Thanks for the comments. I guess you are saying that one is not superior to the other only difference is the "house sound" of the manufacturer (which is to be expected). I noticed that the Woo is using what looks like standard copper wire with plastic shield for their point to point while Figaro uses metal rails (presumably some version of tin). That in itself should account for a difference in sound. Of course there are many other differences in their designs, but they are both otl so tube choice and the quality of the components will add up to the sound signature. Frankly the 332C I have sounds so good with my T1's I am taking this upgrade itch with some restraint. The dual volume knobs on the 339 really put me off as I am often tweeking my volume knob as it is. Imagine doing that with two knobs. Well, I guess you can imagine that


----------



## ValentinHogea

The dual volume-knobs are great if you have unmatched tubes. With the diminishing supply of matched NOS-tubes, dual volume is going to become more and more crucial.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I haven't regretted the dual volume control one single time actually, don't let that keep you from buying this wonderful amp


----------



## longbowbbs

ultrainferno said:


> I wasn't really planning on doing a real review on Head-fi, I hardly ever do.
> 
> The 339 is the more tube sounding amp, more soul, warmth and bass feeling. The WA2  is the clear sounding amp, bigger soundstage, very nice detail but maybe a bit (too?) dry. Bass and warmth is inferior to the 339. So it kind of depends on the sound you would like to have. They both are great amps, it just depends on your preference, but the sound is very different.
> 
> I have to admit I haven't listened long to the WA2, or any of my other gear recently, but I don't think my view of the WA2 will change soon, still rolling tubes to make it warmer sounding.




Ultra, are you saying you are listening pretty much only to the 339 or that you are not listening to your headphones at all lately? Do you ever stem much w speakers? If so, what are you using?


----------



## Ultrainferno

It depends on my mood and headphone used. I use the HE-500 with the 339, the senns with the Crack, WA2 or 339, the LCD-2 with the Violectric. For the other headphones like the HE-400, aiaiai, Beyer custom pro, T70,.. I use the Violectric mostly. The WA2 now is a preamp for my speakers too. (an old Kenwood amp and B&W speakers)
   
  But the last few weeks it has been incredibly hot here, too hot to use headphones


----------



## longbowbbs

ultrainferno said:


> It depends on my mood and headphone used. I use the HE-500 with the 339, the senns with the Crack, WA2 or 339, the LCD-2 with the Violectric. For the other headphones like the HE-400, aiaiai, Beyer custom pro, T70,.. I use the Violectric mostly. The WA2 now is a preamp for my speakers too. (an old Kenwood amp and B&W speakers)
> 
> But the last few weeks it has been incredibly hot here, too hot to use headphones




Looks like it is time to start the custom IEM collection! 

I am going to start auditioning some high efficiency speakers to pair up with the Taboo when it arrive so I can double dip with the Hd650's. Sometimes it is nice to enjoy the music in the open room.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I wasn't really planning on doing a real review on Head-fi, I hardly ever do.
> 
> The 339 is the more tube sounding amp, more soul, warmth and bass feeling. The WA2  is the clear sounding amp, bigger soundstage, very nice detail but maybe a bit (too?) dry. Bass and warmth is inferior to the 339. So it kind of depends on the sound you would like to have. They both are great amps, it just depends on your preference, but the sound is very different.
> 
> I have to admit I haven't listened long to the WA2, or any of my other gear recently, but I don't think my view of the WA2 will change soon, still rolling tubes to make it warmer sounding.


 
   
  This simple impression is actually *MUCH *more honest and meaningful than a bunch of thousand meaningless *flowery, poetry, politely* protecting the interest of both manufacturers.
  I mean, bashing one product is bad too.
  Most of the time I almost not be able to understand what these people is intended to say.
   
  Just be frank and let the readers judge what sound they like.  Some people like it dry, some people like it steamed, some like deep fried, let 'em chose.
   
  Thanks Ultra!  good one!
  Short and clear message.


----------



## RedBull

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> It depends on my mood and headphone used. I use the HE-500 with the 339, the senns with the Crack, WA2 or 339, the LCD-2 with the Violectric. For the other headphones like the HE-400, aiaiai, Beyer custom pro, T70,.. I use the Violectric mostly. The WA2 now is a preamp for my speakers too. (an old Kenwood amp and B&W speakers)
> 
> But the last few weeks it has been incredibly hot here, *too hot to use headphones*


 
   
  I turn on aircon when I listen to headphone here


----------



## Ultrainferno

They do look good next to each other


----------



## RedBull

Nica photo.
I like those RCA red tubes too.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





redbull said:


> Nica photo.
> I like those RCA red tubes too.


 
   
  Thank you. here's another one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/15857/post-a-picture-of-your-headphone-rig/1365#post_8645945
  I bought V. the same RCA Reds but his were in better cosmetic shape as mine. I like the sound too, more as EF80


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Thank you. here's another one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/15857/post-a-picture-of-your-headphone-rig/1365#post_8645945
> I bought V. the same RCA Reds but his were in better cosmetic shape as mine. I like the sound too, more as EF80


 
  Honestly Ultra, that looks like a small HP Boutique! When do we come over to play?


----------



## SpaceUnicorn9

Hi all,
   
  Been digging through all these posts, love the photos and discussions of this amp!
   
  I'm very new to all the hifi world and I recently got some gear (hd650, schiit bifrost,asgard) and I was so impressed i've been wondering what would be even better if I could stretch my budget. I've been doing a ton of research and having trouble deciding between a pre-built crack w/speedball or a la figaro 339. Any advice? I was thinking of building a crack but I have no experience and no tools, wasn't sure the total cost of the build.  Would the  jump from Asgard to either of these be worth it?
   
  I was set on the crack until I read headphonia's review of the 339.  I'm confused however if the genre of music affects which amp I get? I see terms like the crack is faster,etc.. and the 339 is slower...how exactly does that affect the music? I listen to mostly acoustic/shoegaze/hard rock/punk rock/electronic stuff. 
   
  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Thank you. here's another one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/15857/post-a-picture-of-your-headphone-rig/1365#post_8645945
> I bought V. the same RCA Reds but his were in better cosmetic shape as mine. I like the sound too, more as EF80


 

 Thanks for the help with the RCA's mate. Sound wonderful!
  Was impressed by their pristine condition. 
   
*@telecaster: *Thanks for the feedback.  The headfonia-review was a good opportunity to see if my old Nikon D80 still does the same magic with some strobes.


----------



## RedBull

Yes, RCA reds sounds great, and it's very durable and can last long hours too.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





spaceunicorn9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been digging through all these posts, love the photos and discussions of this amp!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I haven't listened to the Asgard, so it's hard to tell if the step would be worth it. In my opinion the Schiit stuff is lower level (don't shoot me) but the Asgard is supposed to be pretty good from what I've read.
  There's a difference in sound between the Crack and the 339, depends what you like. Looking at your preferences, in my opinion you might be better off with the faster Crack.
   
  Maybe you should read Head-fi's or Headfonia's audio vocabulary guide


----------



## SpaceUnicorn9

Thanks ultra for the quick reply, i appreciate it. i have a small window to return the asgard.  Its a great little amp just looking for something more long term.  So it sounds like faster music translates into a faster amp that can keep up?  Hmmm, interesting about the genre, I didn't know there was a vocabulary guide, I'm going to go read it now.
   
  Thank you again!!


----------



## spkrs01

What are the dimensions of the 339?
   
  Thank you!


----------



## Ultrainferno

That exact question has been answered in this thread. Search function is a wonderful thing you know 
   
  W37cm X D25cm X H17cm (with 5998 tubes)


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> That exact question has been answered in this thread. Search function is a wonderful thing you know
> 
> W37cm X D25cm X H17cm (with 5998 tubes)


 
   
  Thanks for the reply Ultrainferno!
   
  Yeah I noticed afterwards on page 56(?) as I was going through the whole thread......the question was asked on page 8 but never answered and the search function just took me back to the thread.


----------



## Ultrainferno

So what's up fellow 339'ers? Nothing new to tell?


----------



## longbowbbs

Any comparisons yet between the 339 and the new Woo?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Any comparisons yet between the 339 and the new Woo?


 
   
  Replied by pm


----------



## vc1187

I'm thinking of getting an LF339 for my HD650s.  I already have the HRT MSII+.  I need to sell my LCD2 rev.1s first though, as I do not like their sound signature compared to the HD650.
   
  Question, where do you guys purchase the Tung-Sol 5998/Chatham 2399 tubes and RCA reds?  Cheapest, most reliable seller would be preferable of course.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> I'm thinking of getting an LF339 for my HD650s.  I already have the HRT MSII+.  I need to sell my LCD2 rev.1s first though, as I do not like their sound signature compared to the HD650.
> 
> Question, where do you guys purchase the Tung-Sol 5998/Chatham 2399 tubes and RCA reds?  Cheapest, most reliable seller would be preferable of course.


 

 These days they're very rare and hard to get them, I got my 5998 from http://www.vacuumtubes.com/ for 65$ but this was while ago.
 The 7236 could be easy to find and could be even cheaper  I prefer them over 5998, especially in the bass region, the bass signature is best I ever heard on my LF339/sennh HD650, juicy, punchy and deep.


----------



## Mambosenior

ultrainferno said:


> So what's up fellow 339'ers? Nothing new to tell?




Ultra, it has been a while for writing here because I am still very happy with the LF-339 and recommend it enthusiasticaly. I remain puzzled as to why this amp is not better known since it represents incredible value and SQ when paired with many popular 'phones--including the HD-800. Since I am a bit out of the league when discussing tubes, I'll remain on the sidelines and read with interest.

Regards.


----------



## Sganzerla

I don't know if I talked about it a while ago... a technician changed some parts of my amp to make it work better with my country electric power system.
  Sound was better on every single area.
   
  Then I don't know why the hell I had this idea of replacing my Porter Port outlet to the Maestro one 30 days ago, and the sound of y system changed very much, not always for the better - soundstage for example took a big hit.
  I think I'm going back with my Porter Port again very soon, I'm just giving a few days more to see if anything magical happens.


----------



## ValentinHogea

My 339 is up as an interest check if anyones interested. LOTS of premium-tubes. 5998's (6 pcs) 7236's (6 pcs) etc...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> My 339 is up as an interest check if anyones interested. LOTS of premium-tubes. 5998's (6 pcs) 7236's (6 pcs) etc...


 
   
  WHAT?! How come?


----------



## ValentinHogea

I'm switching over to transportable rigs completely. Got a VorzAMP Duo incoming and probably a Pan Am + Passport too...
  Convinience > Sound
  Will miss it, but hey... That's life.
   
  It's already sold, but some ultra-premium tubes remain...


----------



## longbowbbs

VH,    ^
   
  Did you find a good bag to transport the new setup?


----------



## ValentinHogea

Hi mate!
   
  Currently I'm using a video-camera bag. It fits my iphone+CLAS+Continental as well as cables and LCD-2's. 
   
  I can take some pics tomorrow. Very convinient.
   
  The VorzAMP is coming next week, and probably the Pan Am + Passport too... Then we'll see how I'll fit everything. But I think a photo-backpack (with special compartments for "lenses" and "camera" will be the best).


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Currently I'm using a video-camera bag. It fits my iphone+CLAS+Continental as well as cables and LCD-2's.
> 
> ...


 
  Makes sense... I have a fanny pack for the HP-P1 and the rest of the stuff. You have to have the Man Purse!  BTW, I spent some time around Vasteros when I was young. Beautiful country you have!


----------



## ValentinHogea

I should probably clarify. For portable use it's just CIEMs + iPhone. Don't see the point of having to carry a humongous bag to listen to sweet music.
   
  Although I*m currently looking for the "best" transportable bag (not including the LCD-3 + RWA Audeze Edition... that's not "transportable" in my book).
   
  HAHA! I'm actually from Västerås. Lived there 1995-2005. My whole adolescence. Cool! The world is a small place...


----------



## longbowbbs

Funny how small the world is!

I have to say that I am really impressed with the HP-P1 and the DT-1350 using lossless files from an iPod Classic. I can carry around something that starts to get into the law of diminishing returns and it is not a hassle to transport. 

It'll be interesting to compare it to the CSP2+ and the HD650's in a couple of weeks. I can't imagine what an SR9 should sound like??!!


----------



## MJS242

For those of you who ordered from yuking09.com, were you ever able to get a tracking number? I ordered about 7-8 days ago, requested a tracking number but never received a response.  I did receive a response right after my order requesting my phone number but that was the only communication.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> For those of you who ordered from yuking09.com, were you ever able to get a tracking number? I ordered about 7-8 days ago, requested a tracking number but never received a response.  I did receive a response right after my order requesting my phone number but that was the only communication.


 
   
  Can't remember having received a tracking number, I don't think so. But everyone's amps always was delivered quickly, mine within a week to Europe


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> For those of you who ordered from yuking09.com, were you ever able to get a tracking number? I ordered about 7-8 days ago, requested a tracking number but never received a response.  I did receive a response right after my order requesting my phone number but that was the only communication.


 
  Same issue here, but I was asked to confirm my address and provide zip + phone number.  I'm kind of disappointed in the communication and professionalism, as I'd expect to at least receive some sort of notice that my package has been shipped, or a response at all regarding a possible delayed shipment.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Have you tried emailing/asking Yuking? He's always been very correct and fast when I ordered. I think the rest here will agree with me


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Have you tried emailing/asking Yuking? He's always been very correct and fast when I ordered. I think the rest here will agree with me


 
  My e-mails regarding shipment questions are directed towards yuking09@gmail.com, unless that isn't his contact e-mail?  Anyway, my experience has been anything but fast and correct.  Slow and lack of detail describe it better, but maybe because we are in America?
   
  Who knows...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have to add that I always used Google translate to chinese


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I have to add that I always used Google translate to chinese


 
   
  AH so that is the secret!  I'm betting there is an instant priority increase.


----------



## MJS242

Just an update, I wrote yuking09 again this morning requesting information and he replied stating that the package went out Monday.


----------



## longbowbbs

Is there much wait time after ordering? I am at 10 weeks for my Decware.


----------



## Mambosenior

Took a week for me: from ordering to receiving (LF-339).
   
  Decware has an excellent reputation for quality so what you ordered may be worth the wait.
   
  (Curious: for some reason, I am not listed as an "own it" for the LF-339.")


----------



## Chodi

I ordered some capacitors for an upgrade to my Figaro and after a long wait I finally got them but they are designed for surface mount and no pcb was supplied. Unusual to see mkp metal film capacitors that are designed to mount to a pcb is why I never requested it. Sent an email back asking to buy the pcb (it is really small) but have not as yet got any reply. I think the language problem is really hurting their business. Hard to imagine why they can't get a bilingual Chinese to handle their communications online. I bet it would do wonders for their sales.


----------



## WALL-E

Step to introduce...The DK339
 I decided to mod LF339 amp and that's my results.
   

   

   

   
  measurements: External loopback (line-out - line-in)  ARTA _Audio Real Time Analysis_, dummy load resistors 50 & 300 Ohm


----------



## longbowbbs

Wow! How is the sound compared to stock?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Wow! How is the sound compared to stock?


 
   
  The amp for me is probably the most important part of the audio chain, having LF339 for year or so, I start thinking what to do to get more SQ of my audio ring system I would like to not sale it, because I like much the sound the amp produces, but looking at the build quality and design of LF339 I knew it it could have hidden potential.
 So how it sound?
 The "Dark Knight"339 have everything the LF339 does well and takes it to another level.
 This mod make noticeable and measurable differences. It extends much lower end and it retains deep, tight bass, the mids are sweeter and  more detailed now, also improved clarity and dynamics among other things.
 One thing I'm very sensitive against harsh sounding highs especially on loud level, now I can listening music on higher volume level then usual without any harsh or clamor.


----------



## Ultrainferno

looks gorgeous!


----------



## ValentinHogea

Reaaally nice!! How much did the new upgraded parts cost?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> looks gorgeous!


 
  Thanks!
 Working like a dog had only time on weekends, it took awhile to build it but thanks to this had time to do this more accurately with care about details.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Reaaally nice!! How much did the next upgraded parts cost?


 

 I am not quite sure I ordered few different things as well at this time, it was something about 550$, almost all parts needed to do this mod ordered from Parts Connexion got the discount 20% off so was not to bad.


----------



## YzaKun

As a new owner of LF 339, I'm totaly blown away! But your mod WALL-E seems to be  ... can't even express how much awesome it looks


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





yzakun said:


> As a new owner of LF 339, I'm totaly blown away! But your mod WALL-E seems to be  ... can't even express how much awesome it looks


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi & Congrats! to the new owner of the La Figaro 339 you couldn't be disappointed.
 Thanks for the kind word YzaKun.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Hmm...
   
  WALL-E, would you like to explain in more details what is added/changed?
   
  Kind regards,
  V


----------



## WALL-E

I bought this amp with a view to tweak it later, the idea to mod this amp was born in my head before I bought it. I began from LF332c in which i did simply mod consisting in an exchange of output coupling caps, what was like day & night, the sound improved dramatically but for lack of space to do something more serious I sold it and bought LF339.

 In preparing to this mod I had to think long-term, to do this once and good.
 So replaced the caps in a filter CRCRC (power supply) for a Low ESR(equivalent series resistance), in a  power supply it is important to have a low ESR because the capacitor is rapidly charged and discharged to maintain the output voltage and current flow, so current with resistance will creates a voltage drop. It is not only about the voltage drop but also ESR caps have few time longer life than general purpose caps. The other part of that rule is to increase the capacitance about 20% now is about 3000uf and the max working voltage rating from 200V which was wery close to the max pick!  increased to the 400V/105 Celsius.
 Also replaced the bridge rectifier for a ultra fast HEXFRED(low forward voltage drop and low noise switching) to provided clear DC voltage.
 The output coupling caps increased from 130 to 265uf (Mundorf MKP film capacitors) will allow extended bass response into low impedance headphones, bypassed with small oil Film Caps will improve the highs. All resistor used to this mod was 1% precision Non-Inductive and Non-Inductive Wirewound Resistors in power supply and for cathode output, for a driver section Japanese-made beauties Amtrans "premium" carbon film resistors. Using precision resistor will  help to match the section of amp. Rewiring this amp I tried to not mess too much and keep the symmetrical layout as soon as it is possible.
  NEOTECH - Solid Core Copper, Teflon Jacket (UP-OCC Mono-Crystal design) for filament (16 awg) and for a power supply (18 awg), all connection between tubes in&out with the use of Amtrans Gold Plated Solid Core OFC.  All hook up wire have teflon Insulation so they are heat resistant and not gonna melt.
 That all about this mod.


----------



## Mambosenior

^^^ Bowing and proclaiming: I'm not worthy!


----------



## longbowbbs

Ho hum...Another small weekend project 

You put a lot of thought and effort into that mod. Great work!


----------



## telecaster

wow Wall-E this is some awesome mod you did! Took your time but looks like it was worth it! I wanted to thank for our correspondance without your help i shouldnt have been able to do my YB339 mod (yellow blue mod). that amp is already so good with cheap parts and yes i admit that for me all the work i put in the soldering was all worth it with sonic improvements and the peace of mind it is as solid as possible and good sounding to boot. your mod looks even awesomer with teflon socket and new power cabling and the nice amtrans resistors! You gave me ideas! Bravo well done!


----------



## telecaster

It looks like you modified the tube socket wiring, could you eleborate a little about that? Also you kept the 6sj7 driver topology, you like those driver hehe it seems!


----------



## WALL-E

Thank you guys for your kind words...and thus follows more news!
 It took some effort, especially to put  the big output caps, size of can of coca each, under the cap cover there was no way to use hacksaw and had to remove two large pieces of metal to fit the caps in, using saw blade, 2 hours of cutting, in chassis I had to remove old and put new thread holes to mount the clips for the kendeil caps, the caps are almost twice as bigger as the original but the rest of that was not to bad.
 I decided to do not change the driver tube yet is just as it was, I didn't modified the tube socket wiring just ran the wires different way to improve ground conducting. Yes I like the combination with the tung-sol 6sj7gt or rca 5693 as a driver but I will change it later, matched pair of GEC CV1067 and resistors waiting for that in drawer. The sound is heavily altered by the choice of tubes even unmodded lf339 with good sort of tubes will sound very well.


----------



## telecaster

Yes TS 6SJ7GT is a real treat! I keep them just in case. The case for that amp is a really hard steel! I had to make just Three hole underneath to fit spikes and oh boy it was such a hard work for three miserable holes! I feel for you and you case mod, as I have endured some of that bit too.
   
  I made some endless thinking about choosing the 4 100uf mkp, and they fit in the cubical cap, but let them show and I thought why not going for the looks.. If I knew I would have chosen maybe 4 150uf mkl caps!


----------



## BackwardPawn

HI all,
   
  I may be joining your club.  I'm debating between the 332s and the 339, but really want the 339.  My wallet's telling me to go with the 332, but I have a habit of under buying and then spending more...this time I may just jump to the top of the line.  With DT880s, will the 339 make that much difference over the 332s?
   
  And are there any tips for turning it on the first time.  I'm a tube newbe...do I plug it in with the headphones attached for load, or do I let it heat up and then try it with headphones?  Also, should I try a $100 pair first to see that it work before risking the Beyers (not that I expect a problem, just want to be careful)?  
   
  One last question.  On the Website, when I select a region, does that price include shipping or will that be extra?
   
  (I even have a bare spot on my shelf next to me where my new amp will go).
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> HI all,
> 
> I may be joining your club.  I'm debating between the 332s and the 339, but really want the 339.  My wallet's telling me to go with the 332, but I have a habit of under buying and then spending more...this time I may just jump to the top of the line.  With DT880s, will the 339 make that much difference over the 332s?
> 
> ...


 
   


 When you select the region, shipping is included of course. Don't forget to order the EF80 adapters.
  Procedure for OTL amps: Volume to 0 -> turn on amp (always with tubes) -> Wait at least 30 seconds (if the tubes are faulty you will know it) -> plug in phones -> increase volume -> listen -> decrease volume to zero -> unplug headphone -> Power off
   
  Are the DT880 600Ohm? I didn't like the 339 with my 600ohm DT990, only with the 5998/5693 tubes, not with the regular one.


----------



## BackwardPawn

They are 600ohm...I heard the Chinese tubes were bad and figured I'd be upgrading them eventually anyway--it may just have to be sooner rather than later  I actually have access to a box of vintage tubes from my grandfather (its curently with one of my uncle's neighbors), or I can buy new tubes.  You think the the 5998/5693s will work with the DT880s?  Thanks.
   
  EDIT:  Where do I get the EF80 adapters?  They aren't on the site--do they come with the tubes?
   
  EDIT_2:  EF80 looks like a type of tube...so you're saying I should get the 339, EF80, and the 5998/5693 for the best sound?  Am I off base here?  Also, where do you buy new vacuum tubes?


----------



## telecaster

ef80 are a kind of tube you are right and some of the best kind are listed somewhere in this thread! You should buy  NOS one from a trusted store that accepts return and your best bet is telefunken EF80 or if you have the money the EF800 which are long life ef80.
  The 5998 are pricey and you should get it of course! I haven't cause lack of funds and because I have so many other tubes but I will buy a pair one day for sure!
  So many tubes are available for this amp, read carefully and choose a pair and be happy with your sound, its the magic of tube!
  The 5693 is also your best bet, if you get 5998/5963 combo get it and be done with it, you will be really really happy and save you some hum troubles... The 5998 are hard to find though but a pair of western 6AS7G NOS and 5693 should be almost as good.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I still have four 2399/5998 NOS tubes for sale 
  Shameless advertising? Damn right!


----------



## BackwardPawn

I'll get the EF80, but the amp is stretching my budget as it is, so I'll look through the thread and find some other tubes until I can afford the more expensive ones.  Is there any chance my vintage tubes will fit?  
   
  My grandfather did electronics as a hobby back in the day and there's a large box of unused tubes that my uncle gave to a neighbor when he got the house.  The neighbor said I'm welcome to anything I want as, they're technically mine (or my uncle's) anyway.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quick followup on that last question.  Do I need to test new tubes before use, or can I assume they're in working order?  Among the items the neighbor got was a tube tester.  I was just going to order another off Ebay, until I saw they were about $200.  I hate to be an Indian giver (for lack of a better term) since any tubes I take from him I can test on the spot, but if I'll need it on a regular basis, I may just have to take it back.


----------



## Ultrainferno

If you buy from a seller with a good reputation it should be safe, also make sure you can return the tubes.
  But it would be safer to buy the tubes from a real shop ;p
   
  or post the link here from ebay


----------



## BackwardPawn

After staring at the picture for about an hour and looking a couple times at the 332s, I bit the bullet and purchased the 339   The deciding factor was the post Yuking made about the 332 working with 600ohm cans, but being better with 250ohm cans.  My parents are furious, they don't get why I need a $650 amp for $350 headphones, but I've think I've actually been pretty conservative.  
   
  I built this system up over the past two years starting with the source (X-Fi Ti HD) that got added to my gaming PC.  Then I bought a pair of ATH-AD700 which I used for a while, but could never really get used to them.  I watched Amazons price fluctuations on the DT880/600 for months and picked them up at the low point of $260.  They've really been great in terms of comfort as I have a rare muscle conditions in which my muscles can't relax (like tetanus, but caused by my immune system)--and I love the sound.  (The doctors finally figured out what it is and it'll take some months to get completely under control, but I'm already doing better).
   
  The last missing piece was my amp, which I'll admit I went over budget on (I've been using an old Onkyo A/V receiver).  I initially wanted the Crack at first and was determined to build it myself.  When I realized I no longer had the dexterity or the visual acuity to do it anymore they had let their tech go.  I really didn't want to go entry level, so I kind of disregarded the 336, which I'm sure is a good amp.  The 332 would probably have worked out, but something about the 339, just made me really want to get it.
   
  This should be my last audio purchase for a while, unless I really need to get something to replace the onboard sound on my laptop (but I use my PMP around the house the laptop is more of a gaming emulator). I've also decided no more PC upgrades until I can sit at my desk longer when my condition is under control (if I ever get to that point). I've come to the conclusion the high/med settings are just as fun as ultra settings, and much cheaper to maintain.  I may go SLI if I can get another GTX 570 for cheap, but I don't see a reason to upgrade every year anymore like I used to (if I could get back all the money I gave to nVidia over the years...).  Lately I listen to music at the end of the day and rest my eyes for work rather than play games.
   
  My home rig is now going to be X-Fi Ti HD --> La Figaro 339 --> DT880/600.  I understand what people mean about the DT880s being sterile when used straight out of an amp, but having a sound card with an equilizer and enhancement functions, I find them to be engaging.
   
  I know it was more than I wanted to spend, but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Congratulations. You won't regret it. Let us know when you get it! And don't forget the pictures


----------



## longbowbbs

Congrats BackwardPawn. Welcome to the joy of Tubes and as they say, Keep on Rollin'


----------



## BackwardPawn

I'll definitely take pictures--I think the amp looks beautiful.
   
  Help me out a bit with the tube rolling, if you could please.  Is the EF80 and the 5693 a good combo (I assume I need two of each).
   
  Also, is the 5998 and 5998A interchangeable, and would the 5963 replace the EF80?  I'm trying to figure out my best bet.  At first it seems like only a few dollars difference between tubes, but then you realize you have to multiply that x 2.
   
  The 5693 and the 6AS7G are the same price--anyone have a preference?  Both RCA brand.  Going to the 5998A (if its the right tube) adds $20 to the total cost, plus they list various brands so I'm inclined not to purchase it (at least from them) as I want a matched set.  And I don't think I want to spend the extra $20 right now.
   
  So...5693 or 6AS7G?  And 5963 or EF80?  I'm sure I'll eventually end up with both, but I don't have the funds to buy every tube on the market at once.  (Actually I do since I hardly ever spend money anymore and have been living at home since getting sick, but I'm hoping in six months or a year's time I'll be healthy enough to have my own condo and need to able to afford some furniture).
   
  I'm looking at TubesDepot.com--they seem to be the only one with a complete selection. Anyone ever used them before?  Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I'll definitely take pictures--I think the amp looks beautiful.
> 
> Help me out a bit with the tube rolling, if you could please.  Is the EF80 and the 5693 a good combo (I assume I need two of each).
> 
> ...


 
   
  You should read up on power tubes and input tubes. They're not the same! You can not use EF80 AND 5693. It's one or the other.
  So you need 1 pair of 6AS7G type tubes (6080, 2399,5998) AND one pair of 6J4P type (5693 etc) OR EF80 type tubes when using an adaptor.
  Please do read the full thread, it is all explained
   
  Stay away from 5998A, those ain't worth anything.
   
  My advice: Buy a pair of RCA 6AS7G tubes, should cost around $40/pair. And a pair of Telefunken EF80 ($30/pair) if you have the adapters OR a pair of 5693($50). Always try to get matched pairs.
   
  Check out this 6AS7G tube thread too: http://www.head-fi.org/t/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here
   
  Please read all you can about tubes, it's pretty important not to use the wrong tubes or BOOM! 
   
  Get well soon.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Thanks for the advice.  I think I've got some reading to do before the amp arrives!


----------



## BackwardPawn

Got my amp today!  It looks and sounds great--BUT, the left channel has an occasional static/crackle noise.  I've played around with the volume pot and plugged and unplugged the headphones several times to see if I could either figure out where the noise was coming from or fix it, but no luck.  Please tell me this sounds like its possibly a bad/damaged tube since I plan to upgrade the tubes anyway.  Is there any way I'd check for that?  I'd really hate to have to send it back.  Thanks.


----------



## StalkerAssassin

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Got my amp today!  It looks and sounds great--BUT, the left channel has an occasional static/crackle noise.  I've played around with the volume pot and plugged and unplugged the headphones several times to see if I could either figure out where the noise was coming from or fix it, but no luck.  Please tell me this sounds like its possibly a bad/damaged tube since I plan to upgrade the tubes anyway.  Is there any way I'd check for that?  I'd really hate to have to send it back.  Thanks.


 
  Hello.
            Try to change the tubes in places. If noise appears in the right channel then just know there is a problem in the tubes.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I removed the tube from the left side and blew out all the dust and debris from the packaging that might have gotten down into the socket.  I let it heat up again and then listened to nothing for about five minutes.  Then I put a few songs on, then listened to nothing again for a little while.  The crackling seemed to have gone away.  I'll have to give it some more time to be sure but I think all that happened was dust got into the socket.


----------



## StalkerAssassin

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I removed the tube from the left side and blew out all the dust and debris from the packaging that might have gotten down into the socket.  I let it heat up again and then listened to nothing for about five minutes.  Then I put a few songs on, then listened to nothing again for a little while.  The crackling seemed to have gone away.  I'll have to give it some more time to be sure but I think all that happened was dust got into the socket.


 
  Tube at first can make a noise, but then the noise disappears with warming. Leave overnight amplifier on in power.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Do not leave on your tube amp overnight when unattended. That is a no go with tube amps!


----------



## longbowbbs

I ordered 3 Genalex 6922's for my CSP2+ and 1 crackled like crazy. I got a replacement and the new one had the same issue. So I moved the new on into the driver slot and put the other 2 in the L/R positions and everyone is happy now....Sometimes moving them around solves problems....Why? Dunno...Tube Gremlins?


----------



## BackwardPawn

The crackling's gone.  I'm not sure if it was just from the new tube or if using air to blow dust out of the socket helped, but either way, that issue is good.  My initial impressions are very good.  Using the solid state amp, things sounded flat and I needed Dolby headphone for a better soundstage.  The first thing I noticed with this amp is that dolby headphone sounded a bit weird.  I switched to simple crossfeed and still have a nice soundstage.  I'll write a full review later.  My only complaint is that the stock tubes sound a little bright with my DT880s, causing some fatigue (I'm really glad I didn't buy the 990s atm).  I can probably lower the treble on my EQ, but I'd rather find a tube with better synergy.  I'll have to search through the thread and see if I can find a darker tube (unless anyone has some suggestions), plus I was going to get some EF80s.


----------



## BackwardPawn

After all of one day with my new amp, murphy's law struck!  I turned on the amp, let it heat up and went to look for something to listen to, only I couldn't get sound out of the left channel.  To equalize the volume I had to turn left up to about 2:00 when I had right at 10:00.  My first thought was that the amp had been damaged in shipping or built wrong, but I tried the headphones on my old amp and only got sound out of the right.  Then I wondered if the amp somehow blew the left channel and took the adapter off and tried it out of my PMP.  The sound was thin (obviously), but both channels work just fine.
   
  There's obviously a problem with the adapter or the cord.  I tried a new adapter and had the same problem, but I only have the one screw on adapter so I don't know that I had a connection on both channels.
   
  The headphones are a year old, so they're under warranty.  Should I send them to Beyer and let them diagnose the problem, or should I buy a new screw on adapter and see if that's all that I really need?  Thanks.
   
  EDIT:  I tried my IEMs on my old amp and I'm getting good balance.  Then I tried the Beyers directly out of the sound card (1/4" plug) and got an imbalance on the channels.  It would seems somethings gone wrong with the Beyers...its odd that they work fine out of the PMP, though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> After all of one day with my new amp, murphy's law struck!  I turned on the amp, let it heat up and went to look for something to listen to, only I couldn't get sound out of the left channel.  To equalize the volume I had to turn left up to about 2:00 when I had right at 10:00.  My first thought was that the amp had been damaged in shipping or built wrong, but I tried the headphones on my old amp and only got sound out of the right.  Then I wondered if the amp somehow blew the left channel and took the adapter off and tried it out of my PMP.  The sound was thin (obviously), but both channels work just fine.
> 
> There's obviously a problem with the adapter or the cord.  I tried a new adapter and had the same problem, but I only have the one screw on adapter so I don't know that I had a connection on both channels.
> 
> The headphones are a year old, so they're under warranty.  Should I send them to Beyer and let them diagnose the problem, or should I buy a new screw on adapter and see if that's all that I really need?  Thanks.


 
   
  Beyer DT990/600? I had the exact same issue. Left channel only has 30% of its sound. there's nothing wrong with your headphone, try it on another amp. And there's nothing wrong with your amp either.
  I've owned the 339 for almost 2 years now I think and the DT990/600 is the only headphone that ever had that problem, so I sold it. Try pulling out the plug just a bit, you'll hear the headphone is fine.
   
  They're just not all compatible it seems. With my other Beyers (T70, COP, DT770 PRO LE there is no problem at all)


----------



## BackwardPawn

I've tried it on several amps now.  My old amp, which used to work fine, doesn't have any left channel sound.  I tried it on a Pioneer, again, no left channel sound.  With the new amp (which I'm assuming now is alright), I get about 50% of the sound from the left that I should.
   
  Then I took the 1/4" adapter off and tried it in several devices.  Straight out of the sound card I get about the same 50% sound.  Around the same out of my cell phone.  Oddly enough, using my PMP, everything sounds equal.  I tried to call the service center, but kept getting a busy signal.  Turns out they sit about 5 miles from Long Island Sound, who knows how long recovery efforts up there will take.  I feel really bad for everyone up there, and realize that my headphone issues pale in comparison to what they're going through.
   
  I'm not sure what to do now, though.  If I could use Senns, I might buy a pair and wait for the service shop to reopen, but the oval shape bothers my jaw.  I'm considering ordering another pair of DT880s and selling one, once both are in working condition.
   
  EDIT:  Would it damage the amp to run one pot at 10:00 and the other pot at 2:00 in order to equalize the sound until the headphones can be fixed?  I'd rather bite the bullet and buy a new pair than take a chance of damaging anything.


----------



## longbowbbs

Since the 339 is really two amps in one box it should not damage anything to run them at different volume levels.


----------



## BackwardPawn

You're probably right.  I found a shop down the street from me, though, that repairs professional and home audio equipment.  I'm going to see how much they'll change to recable the headphones before I start running my amp at high volumes to compensate for a bad connection.  If its a good shop, odds are they'll sound better when I get them back than they did before.


----------



## longbowbbs

Good luck with the repair. Everyone seems to love the 339, so it would be good to have the system all functioning normally.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> You're probably right.  I found a shop down the street from me, though, that repairs professional and home audio equipment.  I'm going to see how much they'll change to recable the headphones before I start running my amp at high volumes to compensate for a bad connection.  If its a good shop, odds are they'll sound better when I get them back than they did before.


 
   
  You don't have any other headphone to test the amp with? even earbuds with a plug?
  Or do you have one of those Grado/sennheiser 3.5mm to 6.3mm cables?


----------



## vc1187

I love the amp and the way it sounds with aftermarket tubes, but I still must say that the customer support at La Figaro is absolutely wretched.  This is hardly a post to bash the product, it's just to warn those that are on the fence about what they could possibly be getting into, and how they may have to spend extra money in order to be satisfied with their product.
   
  My LF339 arrived about a month and a half ago non-fully functional (After a month of waiting for it to be shipped and delivered) because I received a dead input tube, so I could only get sound out of one channel (swapped input tubes to be sure it was just the tube).  Along with this, being a U.S. resident, I still received power cords that were not compatible with U.S. standards.
   
  I sent an e-mail the day after receiving the amp asking for a replacement tube, and possibly cords that matched the U.S. standards, in which I was assured I would receive soon after the e-mail was sent.
   
  A month and a half later, I still have no replacement input tube nor compatible power cords.  It's not a huge deal, since I've found alternate methods which increased the amount of net money spent on the amp, but when I buy a product, I expect it to work right out of the box, especially after a month long wait for the product itself...
  I can only imagine the hell I'll have to go through if I ever have an issue with the amp, and my warranty is still active.
  Can't say I'm really a satisfied customer, and I'd think twice about ever ordering another LaFigaro Product, not because the quality of the product isn't there, but because the communication as well as process at which things are done for the customer are the worst I've ever experienced.


----------



## Ultrainferno

They only come with local power cords, don't wait for your new cables. They cost like $5 ...
  Broken input tube? That sucks, but you have to get other ones anyway  Personally I bought replacement tubes before it arrived to prevent this situation (experience I suppose)
   
  A US or EU based company couldn't get away with that, I agree. But don't forget you're buying a Chinese amp. If you'ld buy this quality over here you would easily pay $1K.
  Also, use Google translate to Chinese


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> They only come with local power cords, don't wait for your new cables. They cost like $5 ...
> Broken input tube? That sucks, but you have to get other ones anyway  Personally I bought replacement tubes before it arrived to prevent this situation (experience I suppose)
> 
> A US or EU based company couldn't get away with that, I agree. But don't forget you're buying a Chinese amp. If you'ld buy this quality over here you would easily pay $1K.
> Also, use Google translate to Chinese


 
  I agree that the quality of the amp suggests the price of the cost would be $1k+.
   
  I also had my TS 5998 and RCA 5693 prior to receiving the amp lol, but that wasn't my point.  The point is that if you pay for a new product, you expect to get a functional one, or at least a quick fix/replacement to make it functional.  Also, to your point about the power cords, like I said... it's not a big deal, but seriously if you're going to support shipping to other countries (at such an inflated rate) you should support the correct power cords as well so that the amp can function out of the box.  As I stated above, I'm not bashing the product at all, just saying the CS is not ideal from my experience, and another user's who also bought around the same time as myself.
   
  Chinese or not, $hitty service is $hitty!


----------



## BackwardPawn

I did try my earbuds on the old amp and they worked fine.  Wasn't sure if I sure try earbuds with tubes.  I have a pair of AD700s put away somewhere that I've been meaning to sell.  Never did like them.  I'll see where I put them for now.
   
  Verdict with the earbuds--amp works perfectly fine, but sounds like crap through earbuds.
   
  I contacted the audio repair place.  They told me its not worth their time to re-cord or fix the ends on headphones.  I know the drivers work because my PMP plays sounds evenly.  It seems to depend on where the connector hits the lead.  My sound card and the 339 get some sound out of the right channel.  My old Onkyo and my parents Pioneer get nothing.  Anyone know where I could get it recabled?


----------



## BackwardPawn

I did find a local repair shop thats willing to re-cable the headphones if I get the correct cable and some detailed directions (which I'm sure I can find on here).  He said that it sounds like the end connector came loose (obviously), but that the wires inside most headphones are too delicate to try soldering a new end on, so it would be a complete re-cable (anyone know if this is true of Beyer?).  First couple places wouldn't even talk to me for a small job like headphones--told me to just replace them.
   
  Unless there's a significant advantage to re-cabling, though, I'll probably just wait for the official repair shop to open again.  They're five miles inland so my guess is they probably just need power.  Since they're still under warranty it should be covered and even if they say I snagged it so its not covered, their fee was only $50 to re-cable to factory specs and they know what they're doing.
   
  In the meantime, I'll can use my IEMs and PMP.  And I can always sell my AD700s and buy something different so I have two headphones to choose between.  I'll give it a few days, though.
   
  EDIT:  It sounds like Beyer is back up in business.  I can't get anyone on the phone, but their voicemail says they've moved offices to help accomodate their customers.  I'm not sure if this was a planned move or if they setup a temporary space to get out of the disaster zone.  Anyway,  I'll give things a few days to settle down then send the headphones in for repair.  I'll admit that now would be a good time to pick up new cans, but I'd rather get something because I want a change, not because I need something to fill in for two weeks.  Besides...I need money for tube rolling.  At the moment, my amp just taunts me.


----------



## DrDustCell

Been a long time since I posted in this thread.
   
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Beyer DT990/600? I had the exact same issue. Left channel only has 30% of its sound. there's nothing wrong with your headphone, try it on another amp. And there's nothing wrong with your amp either.
> I've owned the 339 for almost 2 years now I think and the DT990/600 is the only headphone that ever had that problem, so I sold it. Try pulling out the plug just a bit, you'll hear the headphone is fine.
> 
> They're just not all compatible it seems. With my other Beyers (T70, COP, DT770 PRO LE there is no problem at all)


 
   
  I don't have this problem with my LF339+DT990-600, nor with LF339 +any other headphone that I own either. I've listened to my friend's DT880-250 on this amp as well with no issues. I haven't been using my DT990 with the 339 much though, I've since preferred listening with an SS amp when using the beyer. My favorite pairing with the 339 is now the grado sr325is!
   
  Anyway my 339 has only exhibited 3 problems in the past two years, and 2 of them are my fault (lol)
   
  Problem #1: The black transformer housings now have a "melted" appearance on top. This happened after I left a guitar amp physically on top of the 339 while it was on. Although it's wavy and crumpled in appearance, it is not friable and it's actually not quite noticeable. ME = SORT OF IDIOT
   
  Problem #2: One of my stock 6N13P power tubes literally let off smoke and made a small hole in the base's seal. I was playing switch-da-toobs and put the power tubes where the driver tubes should be and vice versa. Result? A mini heart attack but thankfully I cut off the power early and there appears to be no audible difference upon AB'ing. ME = FULL BLOWN IDIOT
   
  Problem #3: Okay this one isn't my fault at all. The right green led indicator sometimes doesn't light up. Light blunt force is usually needed to shake the innards and turn this light on. This solution may, in some highfalutin' elitist circles, be considered UTTERLY STOOPID as well >_> I've always put off my plans to simply open up the 339 and fix/solder what's wrong..
   
  Is there a guide somewhere that teaches which tubes one can substitute for any given tube? Not just a list of suggestions, but how to reliably know which tubes are viable for use with the 339 and which are not. Yup, upgrade time!


----------



## Ultrainferno

There are tube threads for both on here but as i am on the ipad indont have the urls.
Try looking for the 6as7g tube rollers thread to start


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just turned on my 339 and the left tube went popopopopopop with fireworks! Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
_Edit. amp is ok! Phew!_ _Made me cancel my decision to sell my spare tubes_


----------



## DrDustCell

Thanks for the tip, Ultrainferno! I'll check the thread out right away.
   
  And glad to hear the important part of the 339 remains unscathed! Maybe tube-rolling has advantages more than sonic choice after all


----------



## StalkerAssassin

drdustcell said:


> Been a long time since I posted in this thread.
> Is there a guide somewhere that teaches which tubes one can substitute for any given tube?



Is the theme for the tube 6AS7 and its analogues. In the first post is not listed british version tubes, it A1834/CV 2323 and CV 2984.


----------



## longbowbbs

ultrainferno said:


> Just turned on my 339 and the left tube went popopopopopop with fireworks! Awesome :rolleyes:
> 
> _Edit. amp is ok! Phew!_ _Made me cancel my decision to sell my spare tubes_




There are no actual "Spare" tubes...Just the next ones up in the queue!


----------



## telecaster

339 is going strong here, and tube magic is still there, listenning sessions after listenning sessions, just every fudging time I hit the play button with some nice lil ol' music in the queue!


----------



## longbowbbs

Telecaster, good to see you are still enjoying the 339! I went for the Decware CSP2+. Either way the 650's sing with tubes!


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Telecaster, good to see you are still enjoying the 339! I went for the Decware CSP2+. Either way the 650's sing with tubes!


 
  HD650 are wonderful with the 339, but I can't say the same for the HD800.
   
  Anyone find a tube combo with the LF339 that sounds _good_ with the HD800?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The answer is "Bottlehead Crack"


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> The answer is "Bottlehead Crack"


 
  You don't even like the HD800!


----------



## hifimanrookie

I have a darkvoice 337 and it pais perfectly with my he500...but anyone have advises for tube pairs upgrades that go well with the 339/337 and the he500? Am new at tuberolling


----------



## Ultrainferno

RCA 6AS7G. And TFK ef80 for he 500


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> HD650 are wonderful with the 339, but I can't say the same for the HD800.
> 
> Anyone find a tube combo with the LF339 that sounds _good_ with the HD800?


 

 Ever tried Tungsol 6SJ7GT with RCA 6AS7G? First is smooth with good bass and the big tube is big bass so that should be good with HD800 I guess only never had the HD800 with my 339.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> RCA 6AS7G. And TFK ef80 for he 500




Thanks ultra..i will see u on sunday right? Oh yeah..which of those two are the power tubes?


----------



## Ultrainferno

hifimanrookie said:


> Thanks ultra..i will see u on sunday right? Oh yeah..which of those two are the power tubes?




6as7g


----------



## YzaKun

I'm LF339 owner since end of september - and I can't apprecite it enough! I started with HD650 headphones and recently upgraded to LCD's 2 ... awww I love this combo so much!   I'm listening mostly to 7236 driver tubes with red RCA's 5693. Wondering If I could get even better sound with 5998 tubes?


----------



## StalkerAssassin

yzakun said:


> Wondering If I could get even better sound with 5998 tubes?



Hi, 5998 was not listening, but I can say that this is the best British tubes G.E.C. A1834/6AS7G/CV2523.


----------



## WALL-E

In terms in linearity 7236/5693 have very low distortion level with high impedance load I mesured (the best I've ever seen),  the combo sound smoother at the top and puncher in the bottom end, but with low impedance cans the 5998 will performs slightly better, the 7236 have a bit less  MU (4.8 / transconductance 12500) compared to 5998 (MU 5.5 / transconductance 14000),  higher mu will  lower the output impedance and be better able to handle the nonlinearities, distortions with low impedance loads.


----------



## YzaKun

Thank you for your advices. 
  StalkerAssassin: I own a pair of 6AS7G too and they're great, indeed. But I like my Sylvania 7236 even more. Maybe I should try to find some other driver tubes for them.
  WALL-E: Very revealing info, thanks! As I'm still new on head-fi; did you publish your measurements somewhere or is there any thread/ webpage with a table and general overview? Thanks!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





yzakun said:


> WALL-E: Very revealing info, thanks! As I'm still new on head-fi; did you publish your measurements somewhere or is there any thread/ webpage with a table and general overview? Thanks!


 
   
  I believe I did some on this thread, the measurements were taken by ARTA software using a computer! external loopback (line-out - line in).
  Most digital scopes is useless for audio analysis because they are only  8 bits, to measure the THD, THD+N or IMD, you can not see anything that's going on below-50 dB for example a cassette tape noise is 60 dB and you can hear it without any effort so,  there is one exceptions at reasonable price PicoScope power full tool for audio, I add this scope to my wishlist for Christmas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  The professional equipment (audio analyzers) to measure the harmonic distortion like (Ap) Audio Precision costs fortune BTW the magazines like Sterophile, Hi-fi news and many more use them to test the audio equipment.
  Being an amateur hobbyist I cannot afford such an expensive stuff.
  Nowadays computer audio is coming on strong and computers can be used as a audio tool with software like ARTA or RMAA if properly calibrated will be very useful. BTW the la figaro boss used similar program RMAA to measure his reference 339 and you can find his graphs in this thread too.
  But arta has one advantage over rmaa, it is real time analyzer and you can see what is going on at real time.
  below few graphs, not yet modified 339 with set of 6N13PJ and 6*4 and set of 7236/5693, alternately 33 and 300 ohm of the dummy load resistor, with volume setup bit louder then my normal listening level.
   
   

   
  6N13PJ/ 6*4 dummy load 33 Ohm

  6N13PJ/6*4 dummy load 300 Ohm
   

  7236/5693 dummy load 33 Ohm
   
   
   

  DK339 5998/5693 50 Ohm                   DK339 7236/5693  50 Ohm
   
  as you see dominate even-order harmonics with the 2nd highest, which are perceived by our brain as a pleasant so even set stock tubes with total THD over 1.6% with the low impedance cans will still sound pleasure to our ears.
  the two bottom graphs show clearly better performance of TS 5998 with the low impedance cans.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> RCA 6AS7G. And TFK ef80 for he 500




Does the ef80 fit directly to my 337?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Does the ef80 fit directly to my 337?


 
   
  It doesn't fit the 339 directly. I don't know what input tube types the 337 can take. Don't forget this is the 339 thread, maybe you should check out the 337 tube rolling thread


----------



## hifimanrookie

wall-e said:


> I bought this amp with a view to tweak it later, the idea to mod this amp was born in my head before I bought it. I began from LF332c in which i did simply mod consisting in an exchange of output coupling caps, what was like day & night, the sound improved dramatically but for lack of space to do something more serious I sold it and bought LF339.
> 
> 
> In preparing to this mod I had to think long-term, to do this once and good.
> ...



Quick question...u think a 337 would benefit from same mods? I know its a darkvoice but in basic its same amp right? Only the 339 is a. Improved version? And wow..u did a wonderfull job..one of a kind..and not a hefty price tag also!

By the way..is there a difference between rca 5693 reds and general electric 5693 reds? I can get a pair of the latter for a good price and the seller says that all 5693 reds are made by rca no matter the branding on the glass..is that correct?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I can get a pair of the latter for a good price and the seller says that all 5693 reds are made by rca no matter the branding on the glass..is that correct?


 
   
  Also made by GE, Sylvania, Tung-Sol, Westinghouse but they should all be "RCA" tubes. But it's not glass


----------



## Ultrainferno

5693 = 6SJ7 (USA) =  6J8P (Chinese).
  I hope your 337 works with these input tubes


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


ultrainferno said:


> Are you sure your amp can take these? (I don't think so)



Yep it can.. Two independent tube sellers confirmed me..as long it has same specs or something as the tung sol 6sj7 gt i now use..a pair of tung sol 5998 nos and a pair of bendix 6080wb with graphite blocks are on their way to try instead of my svetlana powertubes..


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


ultrainferno said:


> 5693 = 6SJ7 (USA) =  6J8P (Chinese)



 have an advice for better tubes thn my already good tung sol driver tubes i own?


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> Also made by GE, Sylvania, Tung-Sol, Westinghouse but they should all be "RCA" tubes. But it's not glass




Ok..my fault..name is branded on bottoms..


----------



## Ultrainferno

As you use TS 6SJ7GT you can use 6J8P and 5693. They gave you the correct info.
  No offence Hifimanrookie, but it looks like you should really read up on "Tubes" in general. Start here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/336151/proposed-darkvoice-337-dedicated-tube-rolling-thread
  Also a lot of tube selling sites have a lot of good info on tubes and equivalents. In my opinion everyone who owns a tube amp should at least know what he's doing


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> As you use TS 6SJ7GT you can use 6JP8P and 5693. they gave you the correct info



Thanks  how do they scale against the tungsols i have?


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> As you use TS 6SJ7GT you can use 6J8P and 5693. They gave you the correct info.
> No offence Hifimanrookie, but it looks like you should really read up on "Tubes" in general. Start here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/336151/proposed-darkvoice-337-dedicated-tube-rolling-thread
> Also a lot of tube selling sites have a lot of good info on tubes and equivalents. In my opinion everyone who owns a tube amp should at least know what he's doing



No offence taken..i will read myself up on tubes..thanks..i am only into tubes since a month or so..thanks for the link!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quick question...u think a 337 would benefit from same mods? I know its a darkvoice but in basic its same amp right? Only the 339 is a. Improved version? And wow..u did a wonderfull job..one of a kind..and not a hefty price tag also!


 
   
  I think it would, maybe not same mods but similar. It hard to say looking only from picture of internal layout circuit, as I see the power output of the Darkvoice 337 is a cathode follower configuration with two triodes in parallel, same voltages but double current and more output power, same as LF339, the difference could be in input wiring both can use pentodes like 6sj7 but the LF339 have it connected as a triode, to make it more interesting it used very rare configuration with grounded - plate BTW... I have never seen such connection pentodes in any known to me pre-amps I think it is a way to run it at lower current than normal and might give lower noise. Generally triode connection is desirable for a pre-amplifiers because triodes are inherently less noisy than pentodes self.
  If you can draw a schematic and do some measurement voltages and currents it would be very helpful?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I decided to stop using the 5998 in my 339. I didn't recognize the amp anymore I fell in love with.
  Switched back to some good old 6AS7G Chatham tubes and my precious is back...warm, smooth, bass...oh baby I've missed you.
  The 2399/5998 I would only suggest if you need the extra power for the LCD2, if not my suggestion is to stick with the warmer sounding tubes.
  Perfection? It's darn close!


----------



## longbowbbs

Sometimes along the journey, you realize you were already at your destination.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

wall-e said:


> I think it would, maybe not same mods but similar. It hard to say looking only from picture of internal layout circuit, as I see the power output of the Darkvoice 337 is a cathode follower configuration with two triodes in parallel, same voltages but double current and more output power, same as LF339, the difference could be in input wiring both can use pentodes like 6sj7 but the LF339 have it connected as a triode, to make it more interesting it used very rare configuration with grounded - plate BTW... I have never seen such connection pentodes in any known to me pre-amps I think it is a way to run it at lower current than normal and might give lower noise. Generally triode connection is desirable for a pre-amplifiers because triodes are inherently less noisy than pentodes self.
> If you can draw a schematic and do some measurement voltages and currents it would be very helpful?



I will find someone to check that for me and come back to u..in meantime i will try to draw a schematic also..wish me luck..


----------



## MJS242

post edited


----------



## Ultrainferno

What the hell did they do to that amp! To get the tube cage dented like that...
  sorry about all your troubles, I hope everything gets sorted out soon. You should have shipped it back and asked for a new one, I think


----------



## longbowbbs

That is extraordinary damage for shipping! I would send an PM to Keph and send him the pictures and e-mail exchanges and see if he can broker a replacement unit for you.


----------



## hifimanrookie

OMG, thats terrible..never saw any amp arriving in that state..did they throw with the amp or something...didnt the package had 'breakable goods' sticker on it? I would ask for an rma..u had it sent by insured mail right? If so i think u have the right to rma the amp..seriously..those dents can only be caused by throwing of some sorts.. Am really sorry bout this.. Good luck mate!
But i see one of the guys gave u good advice . (kittycat lolz) is a great guy... Oops.. Sorry..we are all good guys..and girls ofcourse


----------



## Chodi

I own the 332C and I emailed them for some parts. Never got what I asked for. They have a complete lack of English. I would never order from them direct again because of the lack of communication. I would order from one of the Chinese dealers that sell their equipment. Even if it cost a little more at least you have someone you can talk to if there is a problem or you need service. I am guessing that Lafigaro is so small that they cannot afford an English speaking employee.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





chodi said:


> I own the 332C and I emailed them for some parts. Never got what I asked for. They have a complete lack of English. I would never order from them direct again because of the lack of communication. I would order from one of the Chinese dealers that sell their equipment. Even if it cost a little more at least you have someone you can talk to if there is a problem or you need service. I am guessing that Lafigaro is so small that they cannot afford an English speaking employee.


 
  i completely agree with him!!


----------



## MJS242

post edited


----------



## longbowbbs

Keph does travel for business to areas that do not have Internet. He has disappeared for a couple of weeks at a time so be patient with his reply.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Keph does travel for business to areas that do not have Internet. He has disappeared for a couple of weeks at a time so be patient with his reply.


 
   
  Yes he's a bit busy now. I'll tell him via Whatsapp, maybe he can find some time to help you


----------



## telecaster

WALL-E: Have you tried different bypass coupling caps in material and value? I have some teflon and russian pio id like to try out. I do trust my ear but lack of direct comparaison always left me wondering if the sound is any better... So I haven't got the time and courage to use them. Lazyness or maybe I just like the sound the way it is..  I guess thats the kind of things I would like to see graphed with an analysing tool.
   
  ULTRA: I felt since the beginning of owning this amp that I prefer it dark and bassy because it is so clean and fast already, no need for more speed. That is why I loved TS 6SJ7GT with them, such a warm driver. Just the highs were a little muted I felt...
  Anyway I experimented some resistors values and came up with just the right mix of bass for my ears. The receipe is in the soldering! Many component switch were needed to achieve the balance.
  Just for the sake of some 339 electro photons:


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> WALL-E: Have you tried different bypass coupling caps in material and value? I have some teflon and russian pio id like to try out. I do trust my ear but lack of direct comparaison always left me wondering if the sound is any better... So I haven't got the time and courage to use them. Lazyness or maybe I just like the sound the way it is..  I guess thats the kind of things I would like to see graphed with an analysing tool.


 
   
  No I didn't I just have sentiment to some brands from my past, I like the wima expectedly series mkp10 in low value (0.1-1uf) used them often to bypass electrolytic caps in power supply circuits and not only, with very good results. Having good caps in power supply (high ripple current and low esr) is not necessary to bypass them because they almost ideal but worth to try, certainly does not hurt. Definitely more audible will be bypass output coupling cap even with some exotic and some times expensive brands caps.

 I just working on this amp to improve it even more and get it more flexible, I made a prototype of adapter which allow me use tubes 6c5,6j5,cv1067 alternately with 6sj7,rca5693..without any switches, also testing different ways (types) of biasing the input stage and few thing will be adjusted too...


----------



## telecaster

Wow Im interested in the adapter, looks neat! I thought hard about an adapter for the other way around, with 6J5 socket to use 6SJ7 but I ended up with problem in order to make the physical connection between the two socket. Care to share a pic?


----------



## telecaster

Id like to bypass the coupling cap with my russians. They are teflon T3 0.1uF huge baby (almost 3cm diameter) and 40Y9 PIO 1uF (also huge).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Wow Im interested in the adapter, looks neat! I thought hard about an adapter for the other way around, with 6J5 socket to use 6SJ7 but I ended up with problem in order to make the physical connection between the two socket. Care to share a pic?


 
   
  Me too, I'm interested!


----------



## telecaster

6c5 needs to be biased hotter so a sole pin adapter is not enough imho. i forgot all the reasons why but i ended up giving up on a multi driver configuration


----------



## Ultrainferno

Btw, I contacted keph to get in touch with Yuking, but he hasn't been able to get a hold of him. I'll keep you posted if/when I have news


----------



## vc1187

ultrainferno said:


> Btw, I contacted keph to get in touch with Yuking, but he hasn't been able to get a hold of him. I'll keep you posted if/when I have news



Surprise, surprise...

Joking, of course


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> Btw, I contacted keph to get in touch with Yuking, but he hasn't been able to get a hold of him. I'll keep you posted if/when I have news




Thanks! I do appreciate that. I know Liu is sending me something, just not exactly sure what that is. I think a new 339 plate. I'll have 3 of them when this is all said and done, I need to find something creative to do with the other two


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Wow Im interested in the adapter, looks neat! I thought hard about an adapter for the other way around, with 6J5 socket to use 6SJ7 but I ended up with problem in order to make the physical connection between the two socket. Care to share a pic?


 
   
  I had meant adapter from 6j5 socket to 6sj7, this is the easiest way and not required extra parts.
 The simple prototype I made worked  fine so I have ordered, all I need to assemble the adapters, like octal  base with gold plated pins, and teflon socket and some hock-up wires but I've not time to do this before Christmas...
 6sj7 as well as 6j5 will work well with low current, don't have to push 6j5 it to bias it on 10mA current, better is run hotter the power tube which I tried and I get rid a bit of the distortion on low load and even decreased the output impedance.


----------



## Carlitos

*hi guys.. new to the forum. i ordered a 339 from yuking09 but haven't received a confirmation or something, liu have just asked about my zip anf phone number, how much time does it take to ship the amp?  sorry for the bad english*


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





carlitos said:


> *hi guys.. new to the forum. i ordered a 339 from yuking09 but haven't received a confirmation or something, liu have just asked about my zip anf phone number, how much time does it take to ship the amp?  sorry for the bad english*


 
   
  It depends. Some are delivered within the week, others take a couple of weeks. Depends where you are I guess and if he has any in stock.


----------



## SgtE

Hey guys!
   
  My right channel broke down this weekend.
  Volume is either lowish compared to the left channel, or the same as the left channel but heavily distorted and kind of "wobbly" if that makes any sense.
   
  I talked to a service shop and they don't know if they can fix it without schematics of the amp.
   
  So, does anyone have it, or know where to get it?
   
  I have asked the seller (Chinese guy) and he told me he would ask the factory but that he doesn't know if they would give it to him/me...
   
  Also, it's not tube related - I have swapped several different tubes and get the same result all the time.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





sgte said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My right channel broke down this weekend.
> Volume is either lowish compared to the left channel, or the same as the left channel but heavily distorted and kind of "wobbly" if that makes any sense.
> ...


 
   
  I'm sorry to hear. What's not to understand, this is a point to point design. Should be pretty easy to measure out where the problem is.
   

   
  On mine, one of the resistors broke but it was very easily replaced. Your 339 might be an updated version though.
  Take the amp with you, they'll see it's easy to work on.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





sgte said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My right channel broke down this weekend.
> Volume is either lowish compared to the left channel, or the same as the left channel but heavily distorted and kind of "wobbly" if that makes any sense.
> ...


 
  Like Ultrainferno said one of the 10W/100 ohm resistor in CRCRC filter or the 50W/470 ohm cathode resistor could be  faulty.
 Full schematic with all my measurements you can find in my picture folder.
  I hope it help.


----------



## SgtE

Yeah, I just took a chance and left it just now with the repair guy on my lunch break.
  I told them it's a clean design so hopefully.....
   
  Wall-E, thanks, but I was thinking more of schematics like in "put on paper" - like a plan of a building.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





sgte said:


> Yeah, I just took a chance and left it just now with the repair guy on my lunch break.
> I told them it's a clean design so hopefully.....
> 
> Wall-E, thanks, but I was thinking more of schematics like in "put on paper" - like a plan of a building.


 
   
  If the internals look like the one in the pic I posted, and if your service guy knows what he's doing, it shouldn't be a problem and he should see immediately what is what


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sgte said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My right channel broke down this weekend.
> Volume is either lowish compared to the left channel, or the same as the left channel but heavily distorted and kind of "wobbly" if that makes any sense.
> ...


 
  Do you have another tube to swap out? A bad or failing tube can affect the sound as well as the volume on a particular channel.


----------



## SgtE

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> If the internals look like the one in the pic I posted, and if your service guy knows what he's doing, it shouldn't be a problem and he should see immediately what is what


 
   
  Yeah, I really hope so!!
   
  I friend of mine that lives hundreds of miles from me is coming up for a visit this weekend and I have been bragging about my La Figaro to him. He is ofc eager to hear it.
  If I don't have it then he will think im just boasting


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Do you have another tube to swap out? A bad or failing tube can affect the sound as well as the volume on a particular channel.


 
   
  He said: Also, it's not tube related - I have swapped several different tubes and get the same result all the time.


----------



## keph

For the problems here i have contacted Yuking but haven't got any reply atm...


----------



## SgtE

Quote: 





keph said:


> For the problems here i have contacted Yuking but haven't got any reply atm...


 
   
  Thanks Keph!


----------



## keph

翡伽璐/黑嗓 12/13/2012 12:09:13 AM
 你好！
 好长时间没有联系了，我9月生病，11月29日出医院，因脑梗塞，身体右边完全瘫痪，目前还在恢复中。
   
  I just got the message from Yuking. He said that from September until November 29 he was hospitalized for having a clog in the brain, until now his right side of the body is completely paralyzed. He hope that everything can be back to normal ASAP...
   
  I hope that not only Darkvoice/La Figaro owners pray for his health..
   
  any other who is having trouble with their amp can contact me.
   
  Thanks,
  Kevin Mattoaly


----------



## Ultrainferno

No wonder things haven't been as good as before (I'm referring to communication and shipping)
  Wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> He said: Also, it's not tube related - I have swapped several different tubes and get the same result all the time.


 
   
  Dang english language....


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





keph said:


> 翡伽璐/黑嗓 12/13/2012 12:09:13 AM
> 你好！
> 好长时间没有联系了，我9月生病，11月29日出医院，因脑梗塞，身体右边完全瘫痪，目前还在恢复中。
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks again Kevin, for being available to assist with communication. I hope Yuking recovers quickly!


----------



## MJS242

keph said:


> 翡伽璐/黑嗓 12/13/2012 12:09:13 AM
> 
> 你好！
> 
> ...




Wow, that's really awful. Thanks for contacting him. He did send me an email saying he was going to send a new plate (at least that's what I think he said). Given what's going on in his life right now my issues with the amp simply aren't worth troubling him. I hope he can make a full recovery. If anyone has any information on how to replace the 339 plate on the amp I would greatly appreciate it. Otherwise I'm probably just going to take it to a local amp shop and see if they can do anything for me.


----------



## hifimanrookie

OMG i always feel sad when these kind of things happen..and it most of times happen to people who dont deserve it..i am hoping for a complete and fastrecovery!


----------



## longbowbbs

The real world intrudes on the fun...


----------



## Carlitos

that's to bad because i placed my order on dicember 30th.... hope he gets ok.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Yeah, never mind that the poor guy has some serious health problems. You placed your order and it might be delayed. :rolleyes:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





carlitos said:


> that's to bad because i placed my order on dicember 30th.... hope he gets ok.


 
   
  Are you from the future?
  Head-Fi keeps amazing me!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Are you from the future?
> Head-Fi keeps amazing me!


 
  Move very slowly and he might not notice you.....


----------



## vc1187

Wow, hope Liu Yi recovers in a timely manner and is able to get back to doing what he's great at (Building quality amps).  Best of wishes to a speedy recovery.
   
  Terrible way to look at it but, I wonder what would happen to the value of the La Figaro 339 if they became discontinued...  I'm guessing under 1,000 units have been made (heck maybe even under 500).  My guess is either they would become a collector's item when the audiophile community realized the true greatness of it and the price would skyrocket... or... they'd just become completely worthless.
   
  Either way, I consider myself very lucky to own one of these amps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


longbowbbs said:


> Move very slowly and he might not notice you.....



The Matrix style..


----------



## Carlitos

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Are you from the future?
> Head-Fi keeps amazing me!


 
  crap, i meant november 30th.....


----------



## BackwardPawn

Everything is all setup and back in working condition.  Turned out my problem was a blown driver so Beyer replaced the drivers on the phones...once the shop was reopened I had them back in 48 hrs.
   
  I had a couple tube rolling questions.  First of all, do we need to buy in matched pairs or just make sure its the same brand?  
   
  Second, I'm looking at the 6AS7 tubes from "The Tube Store" and it looks like the Sovtec, the Winged C, and the "Russian" tubes are all the same with different branding.  If this is true, it seems I should buy the cheapest out the three, the "Russians."  All three tubes were made by SED in St. Petersburg.
   
  Last, does it matter what brand EF80 I buy?
   
  On a completely unrelated topic, what should my Windows volume be set at?  I want the DAC to be as close to Line as possible, but there's no way to know what 0db is when its measured by percent.  Do I just have to do trial an error until it sounds good?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## SgtE

So yesterday the repair guy called me. Tested it for 10 hours, he said. Found nothing wrong with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Puzzelled, I picked it up, went home, plugged it in, and experienced the problem after 3 secs! (just to be sure it's not something else, I tried other signal cables, other headphones, other sources, other tubes again) How he managed to avoid it for 10 hours amazes me!!!!!?
  Well, back to the shop it went yesterday. Now I'm back to waiting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    
   
   
   
   
  Quote:


backwardpawn said:


> I had a couple tube rolling questions.  First of all, do we need to buy in matched pairs or just make sure its the same brand?
> 
> 
> On a completely unrelated topic, what should my Windows volume be set at?  I want the DAC to be as close to Line as possible, but there's no way to know what 0db is when its measured by percent.  Do I just have to do trial an error until it sounds good?
> ...


 
  1. I wouldn't bother with matched pairs. More expensive and more of a hazzle to pull off. Here's where the much yelled at second volume control become your friend.
   
  2. The volume should be at 100% all of the time. Reducing volume digitally is reducing the digital bits and hence the quality of the signal.


----------



## vc1187

Just wanted to say:
   
  Pertaining to the HRT MSII+ -> La Figaro 339 -> HE-500 combo:
   
  I recently got the Violectric V800, which I pair with my V200 and HD800.  
  However, a few days ago I thought maybe I should try to pair the V800 with the LF339 and HE-500 to see if it makes the HE-500 even better (I know... it's hard to imagine).
   
  Here's what I noticed:
  Instantly, it's evident that technicalities are in a different league.  The headphone is more detailed, soundstage is wider with a better sense of depth, and instruments can be heard with higher resolution.
   
  Bottom line: With the LF339 and HE-500, the HRT MSII+ is still the better suited DAC.
  Doesn't matter if the V800 has technicalities that are better, it seemed to nerf qualities of the MSII+ that I thoroughly enjoyed with this setup.  One of my main gripes was that the bass impact was greatly reduced.  Pop and electronica songs were not as enjoyable as they once were with the MSII+.  
  Second gripe was that vocals lost that creamy smooth sensation (likely due to faster decay and transients), but the HE-500 FEEDS ON those great vocals!  All in all, switching from the MSII+ to the V800 made the HE-500 veer more towards the analytical side of sound, which is not why we cherish and love the beautiful creation of musicality.
   
  The V800 is still better than the MSII+ with the HD800, but it just goes to show how preferences for sound signature are so evident once you get to high end headphones, even all the way up the chain to the DAC.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





sgte said:


> So yesterday the repair guy called me. Tested it for 10 hours, he said. Found nothing wrong with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've thought about this one quite a bit.  You want the volume on the program at 100%.  You want the volume on S/PDIF at 100%.  But you shouldn't want the volume on the RCA out of the sound card at 100%.  Sound card is converting it from digital to analog.  When you adjust the Windows volume you're changing the volume on the opamp on the DAC and you don't want that at 100% because you'll over modulate.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sgte said:


> So yesterday the repair guy called me. Tested it for 10 hours, he said. Found nothing wrong with it! :blink:
> Puzzelled, I picked it up, went home, plugged it in, and experienced the problem after 3 secs! (just to be sure it's not something else, I tried other signal cables, other headphones, other sources, other tubes again) How he managed to avoid it for 10 hours amazes me!!!!!?
> Well, back to the shop it went yesterday. Now I'm back to waiting... :angry_face:
> 1. I wouldn't bother with matched pairs. More expensive and more of a hazzle to pull off. Here's where the much yelled at second volume control become your friend.
> ...




Ad 1 .so i can buy two seperate tubes from same type?


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Ad 1 .so i can buy two seperate tubes from same type?


 
  Thats what it sounds like.  Regarding the EF80s, the guy who answered the phone at the tube store said its a funky old tube.  That nobody has come back and complained about sound quality or given him input regarding the various brands they sell.  He recommended specifying that they give two of the same brand, but beyond that was unable to provide any advice.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Get the Telefunken EF80. cheap and good!
  You don't need matched pairs to start but it's advised for the input tubes


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Get the Telefunken EF80. cheap and good!
> You don't need matched pairs to start but it's advised for the input tubes


 
  Where do you buy them?  The Telefunken EF80s on Ebay are pretty pricey.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Where do you buy them?  The Telefunken EF80s on Ebay are pretty pricey.


 
   
  The tube store seems a bit over priced if (www.thetubestore.com) is what you're talking about.  
   
  I generally get my tubes from the tube center (http://www.thetubecenter.com/).  6AS7G is $12.00, EF80 is $3.00.  I've received RCA, Marshall Electronics (pretty sure this is a tung sol re-brand since they're manufactured in newark, NJ), and catham (jan-cahg-6as7g) 6AS7G's from them.  The EF80's I have from them are sylvania and siemens.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Thanks for the link.  I was thinking the tube store seemed high.  The Russian 6AS7Gs were $25-30 each through them, whereas Ebay had them for $15/pair + shipping (albeit you had to wait for it to be shipped from the former Soviet block).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Where do you buy them?  The Telefunken EF80s on Ebay are pretty pricey.


 
   
  10€ a tube is cheap for a NOS TFK EF80


----------



## BackwardPawn

I didn't see any for 10 euros.  I'll have to look again.  I might just use the tube center, though.  They're prices looked good and I can request telefunken, if they have any available.  Ebay prices on old Soviet tubes looked good, too, but most looked like they'd take a long time to ship.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I didn't see any for 10 euros.  I'll have to look again.  I might just use the tube center, though.  They're prices looked good and I can request telefunken, if they have any available.  Ebay prices on old Soviet tubes looked good, too, but most looked like they'd take a long time to ship.


 
   
  I haven't had a lot of luck making special requests at the tube center.  If you call, they just tell you to specify your 1st, 2nd, 3rd choices but when I do that my orders tend to get ignored.  They also do not respond to requests via email for specific tubes.  I've made requests for telefunken ef80's and never heard back.  I've even made requests for tubes they've sent me in the past (like the catham 6as7g) and I never heard back.  Maybe you'll have better luck... Supposedly I'm on a list for tung-sol 5998's but I'll be amazed if that ever materializes.


----------



## Wirbel

My new 339 with be shipped from China within the next week or two 
   
  Any recommendations for DAC? I've recently been using a Xonar Essence STX so I'm looking to pick up a new DAC to pair with the 339. I've heard good things about the HRT II+ and Bitfrost, but I'm not sure if one is a better match than the other? Or are there better options (either for performance or value)?
   
  Price range is around HRT/Bitfrost price.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> My new 339 with be shipped from China within the next week or two
> 
> Any recommendations for DAC? I've recently been using a Xonar Essence STX so I'm looking to pick up a new DAC to pair with the 339. I've heard good things about the HRT II+ and Bitfrost, but I'm not sure if one is a better match than the other? Or are there better options (either for performance or value)?
> 
> ...


 
  You could go with the HRT MSII regular (non-plus) version and stay within the same price range of the Xonar Essence STX while gaining that 'grainy analog' sound that is so highly regarded with the Music Streamers.  Just an idea.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> Thanks! I do appreciate that. I know Liu is sending me something, just not exactly sure what that is. I think a new 339 plate. I'll have 3 of them when this is all said and done, I need to find something creative to do with the other two


 
   
  Well, I found out what Liu meant when he said he was sending me a new "339".  I thought it was a replacement plate... Not sure what to do now...


----------



## hifimanrookie

redbull said:


> Hmm, it happen that I don't hear hum with my Grado SR-60 with DV337, maybe I'm just lucky.



Weird..my 337 is also dead silent with my he500..no hum or sissing..but itsmodded a bit


----------



## hifimanrookie

mjs242 said:


> Well, I found out what Liu meant when he said he was sending me a new "339".  I thought it was a replacement plate... Not sure what to do now...



Thats what i call customer service..u lucky basterd..maybe u can sell one and sent what u get for it to charity as its christmas?


----------



## vc1187

mjs242 said:


> Well, I found out what Liu meant when he said he was sending me a new "339".  I thought it was a replacement plate... Not sure what to do now...


 

LOL. Brand new LF339... Guess a free $650 is worth the wait and troubles you dealt with


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> LOL. Brand new LF339... Guess a free $650 is worth the wait and troubles you dealt with


 
   
  Very good service. It would be fair to ask him what to do with the 1st one though


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Very good service. It would be fair to ask him what to do with the 1st one though


 
   
  Yeah, I definitely don't want him taking a loss and I really appreciate what he did.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> Well, I found out what Liu meant when he said he was sending me a new "339".  I thought it was a replacement plate... Not sure what to do now...


 
   
  This one goes in the Customer Service hall of fame. Considering his health issues and English language challenges, this is1st rate!
   
  Thumbs up also to Keph for the assist!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> This one goes in the Customer Service hall of fame. Considering his health issues and English language challenges, this is1st rate!
> 
> Thumbs up also to Keph for the assist!



I agree completely!by the way..He isnt by chance a far chinese cousin of a certain uk person we know of huh? As this kind of service we also know getting from that guy.. 
But nevertheless... This is one of a kind..i wonder if one of the major brands would solve this the same way :rolleyes:
And steph deserves a big kiss from a very beautiful lady here on headfi as a reward (do we have them here on headfi?  ) for his help..he is a top notch guy! 
Merry christmas guys!


----------



## vc1187

[/quote]





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree completely!by the way..He isnt by chance a far chinese cousin of a certain uk person we know of huh? As this kind of service we also know getting from that guy..
> But nevertheless... This is one of a kind..i wonder if one of the major brands would solve this the same way :rolleyes:
> And steph deserves a big kiss from a very beautiful lady here on headfi as a reward (do we have them here on headfi?  ) for his help..he is a top notch guy!
> Merry christmas guys!




LOL... You seriously must write most of your posts high... They're always so strangely entertaining


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree completely!by the way..He isnt by chance a far chinese cousin of a certain uk person we know of huh? As this kind of service we also know getting from that guy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice Cat Avatar.....Nice to see someone is keeping an eye on you!


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> My new 339 with be shipped from China within the next week or two
> 
> Any recommendations for DAC? I've recently been using a Xonar Essence STX so I'm looking to pick up a new DAC to pair with the 339. I've heard good things about the HRT II+ and Bitfrost, but I'm not sure if one is a better match than the other? Or are there better options (either for performance or value)?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Any opinions? If not, pulling trigger on a great priced new HRT II+.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  Pricepoint?


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> ^^
> 
> Pricepoint?


 
   
  Around the price of II+ / Bifrost. Probably $400 max, though I'd love to keep it lower.
   
  Found a Canadian store selling the HRT II+ for $370 with taxes and shipping so seems like a good deal. I've heard the 339/HRT pair is great, but just wondering if there is anything better and/or if I should skip on the HRT due to sampling limitations, etc.


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> Around the price of II+ / Bifrost. Probably $400 max, though I'd love to keep it lower.
> 
> Found a Canadian store selling the HRT II+ for $370 with taxes and shipping so seems like a good deal. I've heard the 339/HRT pair is great, but just wondering if there is anything better and/or if I should skip on the HRT due to sampling limitations, etc.


 
  HRT MSII+ is a great DAC with the LF339.  Even better than the $1300 V800 DAC with the LF339.  The warm sound and bass presentation just fits perfectly, IMO.


----------



## Wirbel

That is what I've read recently and the main reason I'm leaning towards it, especially at the price I've found it. Would come to nearly $100 less than a Lyr.
   
  Will pull trigger tomorrow if no one else chimes in by then. Thanks.


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> HRT MSII+ is a great DAC with the LF339.  Even better than the $1300 V800 DAC with the LF339.  The warm sound and bass presentation just fits perfectly, IMO.


 

 I can join in on that one. The HRT + LF339 is one of the most euphonic rigs I've heard...
  Cheap and fantastic.
   
  Not the most detailed presentation, but it's smooth, wide and silky!


----------



## Wirbel

Thanks for the input. Knowing that the 339 can improve greatly with tube rolling (perhaps improving its detail?) is also exciting. Should have both in my possession sometime next week (Chinese shipping on holiday for a week or something  )


----------



## Wirbel

I've also been looking at the D100 II DAC, but it somewhat stretches my budget and it would be a shame to pass up the MS2+ deal (about $50 cheaper than I usually see it).
   
  Any feedback on D100 with 339? Would it be worth the extra ~$140?


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Very good service. It would be fair to ask him what to do with the 1st one though


 
   
  I've written Liu and offered to sell the first amp to someone in the US as 100% fully functional but with slight cosmetic damages and then forward Liu whatever I can get for it.  I'm waiting to hear back from him, but I think he'll go for that.  It doesn't make a lot of sense to ship something like that back in my opinion.
   
  The question I have for the community is what do you think a fair price would be? It would be just the amp (no tubes, no tube cover, no tube adapters)


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> I've written Liu and offered to sell the first amp to someone in the US as 100% fully functional but with slight cosmetic damages and then forward Liu whatever I can get for it.  I'm waiting to hear back from him, but I think he'll go for that.  It doesn't make a lot of sense to ship something like that back in my opinion.
> 
> The question I have for the community is what do you think a fair price would be? It would be just the amp (no tubes, no tube cover, no tube adapters)


 
   
  400 without shipping?


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





keph said:


> 翡伽璐/黑嗓 12/13/2012 12:09:13 AM
> 你好！
> 好长时间没有联系了，我9月生病，11月29日出医院，因脑梗塞，身体右边完全瘫痪，目前还在恢复中。
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just to clarify, I heard back from Liu and he mentioned that his boss was ill, not Liu himself.  Liu is the primary person that I've been communicating with.


----------



## Wirbel

Pulled the trigger on the MS2+ because I think its reviews seem to indicate it will work well with my music tastes. Plus, price-performance value will allow me to spend more money (sooner) on quality cables and tubes  DAC should be here tomorrow, 339 hopefully by the end of next week.


----------



## hifimanrookie

wirbel said:


> Pulled the trigger on the MS2+ because I think its reviews seem to indicate it will work well with my music tastes. Plus, price-performance value will allow me to spend more money (sooner) on quality cables and tubes  DAC should be here tomorrow, 339 hopefully by the end of next week.



Have fun listening!


----------



## Golotripa

"I've also been looking at the D100 II DAC, but it somewhat stretches my budget and it would be a shame to pass up the MS2+ deal (about $50 cheaper than I usually see it).
  
 Any feedback on D100 with 339? Would it be worth the extra ~$140?"
   
   
  I have this DAC and am also looking to possibly purchase the 339. Anybody have any opinions/experience with this combination?


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





stalkerassassin said:


> Hello.
> Try to change the tubes in places. If noise appears in the right channel then just know there is a problem in the tubes.


 
  I know its been a while since I wrote the original post that this was a reply to, but I've finally had a chance to use my amp a bit.  I swapped the tube sides and the crackling did switch sides, so at least I know its a tube problem and not the amp.  Luckily I've got new tubes on the way.  I ordered four Telefunken EF80s and have two 6N13S tubes on the way.  Hopefully this makes for a good combination.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quick question.  I had my tubes off the amp so I unplugged it from the back.  When I plugged it back in, I noticed the transformer on the left is loose--its still attached to the amp and won't lift up, but it has a couple cm of play in it and I can see one of the yellow wires through the vent that attaches the transformer to the main board moves with the transformer.  Whats supposed to be holding these stable?  Is there a clip that's broken, and is there anything I can do about it?  I really don't want the transformer to come detached.  Thanks.
   
  EDIT:  I must have exaggerated a little.  The left transformer housing moves about 2 or 3 mm in any direction, where as the other two are completely secure.  My guess is that it came loose when I pulled the plug from the base (which was probably overkill to start with).  Using a flashlight, I can see that there is one wire that goes into the transformer and one comes out.  Is there something I can do to re-secure the transformer housing to the base?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Open up the amp, be very careful and screw it back tight?


----------



## BackwardPawn

So I just stripped a screw.  I think I can handle that.  Lets pretend I'm not mechanically inclined for a second.  I see Phillips head screws on the bottom and I see hex screws on the back.to get to the screws for the transformer housings which do I need to unscrew?  Do I turn the unit over so its balanced on those housing's and unscrew the bottom plate, or just unscrew the back plate?.  I build computers so I've worked with some electronics before.  I just want to make sure I do this right.  Its working as is, so I don't want to screw anything up further.  I really appreciate the help.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Looking through the vent, I can see everything is attached to the top plate :. it appears that I would indeed turn it over and open the bottom to get to the loose screw.  There is a loose screw inside.  So I did pull it out of the housing.  Hopefully I didn't strip the housing.  Before I attempt this, I had a couple questions.  Are the components sensitive to static (should I take precautions?)  Can I just lift it to the floor and do it on the carpet right below where it is or should I carry it down to a workbench?
  
 Also, my uncle has a neighbor that used to do DIY stuff as a hobby (now he just remodels his house in his spare time)...since everything works I just need to tighten a screw, should I wait until he's available since he would know what he's doing, or is this going to be as simple as replacing a video card?


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Looking through the vent, I can see everything is attached to the top plate :. it appears that I would indeed turn it over and open the bottom to get to the loose screw.  There is a loose screw inside.  So I did pull it out of the housing.  Hopefully I didn't strip the housing.  Before I attempt this, I had a couple questions.  Are the components sensitive to static (should I take precautions?)  Can I just lift it to the floor and do it on the carpet right below where it is or should I carry it down to a workbench?
> 
> Also, my uncle has a neighbor that used to do DIY stuff as a hobby (now he just remodels his house in his spare time)...since everything works I just need to tighten a screw, should I wait until he's available since he would know what he's doing, or is this going to be as simple as replacing a video card?


 
   
  I had the same problem with the second 339 I received.  I turned the amp upside down on top of the shipping box it came in (slanted downward facing you).  Removed the bottom panel screws and took off the bottom panel. The transformer/capacitor? cover screws are phillips head screws on the corners of the transformer housings. My right one was loose and the four screws were easy to find and tighten.  I've read tube amps can be dangerous to work on even when unplugged so I can't say I recommend doing this.  This is just what I did.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I have an electrical engineer friend with a workshop and this is basically what we did, except we found the screws on all three transformers and the ground wires had loosened up during shipping.  After some minor surgery, all the screws have been tightened except the two covered by the large capacitors, which we figured would be better not to touch, unless absolutely necessary.
   
  Long story short, my engineering friend was prepared to drive a new hole for the screw, but it wasn't necessary as the screws had worked their way loose rather than stripped.  I'm still waiting for my NOS tubes to verify that the crackling is a tube issue.  But this job turned out to be relatively simple.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I'm sure this has been covered, but its a really long thread.  I think I lucked out finding the Telefunken EF80s (if they ever get here), but what's a decent 6AS7G?  I bought the Soviet version because they were plentiful and cheap on Ebay, but lately have read mixed reviews.  One person put them at the top of his list and one at the bottom.  I figure I should have a backup plan in case I don't like the sound of them.
   
  Do you all buy specific brands, and if so, which ones?  NOS RCA seem a bit expensive, but I could try the brand pot luck from the Tube Center, I kinda wish I'd done that to start with as I'd probably have them by now.  Before I do that, though, do they at least send two of the same brand, or do they just send the next two of that series on the shelf?  Thanks.
   
  Also, at $3.50 each, should I order a few more EF80s to pad out the order for shipping purposes, or am I best off sticking with Telefunken there.  I figure 4 NOS telefunken will last a while, so it would just be to try something different.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I'm sure this has been covered, but its a really long thread.  I think I lucked out finding the Telefunken EF80s (if they ever get here), but what's a decent 6AS7G?  I bought the Soviet version because they were plentiful and cheap on Ebay, but lately have read mixed reviews.  One person put them at the top of his list and one at the bottom.  I figure I should have a backup plan in case I don't like the sound of them.
> 
> Do you all buy specific brands, and if so, which ones?  NOS RCA seem a bit expensive, but I could try the brand pot luck from the Tube Center, I kinda wish I'd done that to start with as I'd probably have them by now.  Before I do that, though, do they at least send two of the same brand, or do they just send the next two of that series on the shelf?  Thanks.
> 
> Also, at $3.50 each, should I order a few more EF80s to pad out the order for shipping purposes, or am I best off sticking with Telefunken there.  I figure 4 NOS telefunken will last a while, so it would just be to try something different.


 
   
  When you order from the tube center you can specify your brand preference in the comments.  I've received RCA 6as7g's from them before so I know they have them.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Do you all think that the Russian tubes and the EF80s will make a good combination, or should I figure on these being my backup tubes (considering I have a bad stock tube) and I should get a set of American made tubes from Tube Center?  Also, which of the American brands are best, if they can't fill RCA?
   
  Ebay estimates the Russian tubes will be here by Tuesday, but being shipped out of Moscow, it wouldn't surprise me if it took longer and I'd really like to get the bad tube out ASAP.  If the Russian tubes come and are working, it wouldn't hurt, for peace of mind, to know that I have a pair of working (if not the best) tubes sitting in the basement in case one ever burned out.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Do you all think that the Russian tubes and the EF80s will make a good combination, or should I figure on these being my backup tubes (considering I have a bad stock tube) and I should get a set of American made tubes from Tube Center?  Also, which of the American brands are best, if they can't fill RCA?
> 
> Ebay estimates the Russian tubes will be here by Tuesday, but being shipped out of Moscow, it wouldn't surprise me if it took longer and I'd really like to get the bad tube out ASAP.  If the Russian tubes come and are working, it wouldn't hurt, for peace of mind, to know that I have a pair of working (if not the best) tubes sitting in the basement in case one ever burned out.


 
   
  For 6as7g's I've received RCA, Catham and Marshall Electronics from the tube center (I've only received American brands when ordering 6as7g's).  You can't go wrong with RCA, Catham, Tung-sol and I'm pretty sure the Marshall Electronics is a Tung-Sol re-brand.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> For 6as7g's I've received RCA, Catham and Marshall Electronics from the tube center (I've only received American brands when ordering 6as7g's).  You can't go wrong with RCA, Catham, Tung-sol and I'm pretty sure the Marshall Electronics is a Tung-Sol re-brand.


 
   
  It was my own mistake for ordering the =C='s instead of getting the tubes from Tube Center.  I think I came out ahead with the EF80s (except the long shipping time)--one of the Ebay dealers was selling a set of 4 Telefunken NOS for $9 each.  I know its more the the 3.95 you can get from Tube Center, but from what I've read, Telefunken is worth it.  And, correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the EF80s affect the sound more than the power tubes?
   
  I'm just trying to decide what to do about my =C='s and my bad tube.  Currently all I've got are the stock tubes and one crackles--someone earlier in the thread suggested I burn the stock tubes for 8 hours straight with no sound and see if it'll burn in.  If the stock tubes worked, I'd just consider them my back ups and wait to see how the =C='s sound before doing anything--its seems to be getting worse not better with use, though.
   
  I'm sure Yuking would send me a tube if I asked, but I the stock tubes have really bad synergy with my headphones so I'd just as soon not bother him with it unless its something more serious.  Know that I'll eventually need more than one set of tubes, I'm thinking I'll order another from Tube Center, then decide whether I like the American tubes or the Russian tubes better and go from there.
   
  If I really don't like the =C='s, I can always resell them as I know there are people out there that do really like them.  They seem to have a love or hate following.


----------



## Wirbel

My 339 showed up last week but with some cosmetic damage. I'm not sure if this occurred during shipping or because of shifts in temperature, but there are a few areas where black paint has chipped off the unit (without me touching it). A little annoyed that the paint chips so easily, but I've been told the company will cover any costs to correct the problem.
   

   
  That is an image to show what I'm talking about. I'm trying to figure out the best method for painting those chipped areas. I'll admit I don't have much experience painting smaller things or electronics (only really painted houses). Looking for some advice regarding the type of paint and technique I should use to try and cover up the chipped areas.
   
  Thanks


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> My 339 showed up last week but with some cosmetic damage. I'm not sure if this occurred during shipping or because of shifts in temperature, but there are a few areas where black paint has chipped off the unit (without me touching it). A little annoyed that the paint chips so easily, but I've been told the company will cover any costs to correct the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I would send Liu a picture of that and see if he can send you a new cover.  There are four screws that hold those in place, it should be easy to swap out.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> I would send Liu a picture of that and see if he can send you a new cover.  There are four screws that hold those in place, it should be easy to swap out.


 
   
  Will look into that. All three of them having chips which is kind of annoying. Didn't expect such cheap paint.
   
  Anyway, in case the replacement covers don't come through, any advice for how to paint these?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'd spraypaint them


----------



## Ultrainferno

6SJ7GT is a direct replacement of the 5693 right? So it can be used in a stock 339 without adapter?
  I'm pretty sure this is the case but I'm just double checking


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> 6SJ7GT is a direct replacement of the 5693 right? So it can be used in a stock 339 without adapter?
> I'm pretty sure this is the case but I'm just double checking


 
  Yep, that's correct.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> Will look into that. All three of them having chips which is kind of annoying. Didn't expect such cheap paint.
> 
> Anyway, in case the replacement covers don't come through, any advice for how to paint these?


 
   
  If you wanted it to look really nice, I would probably have the paint sand blasted off (blocking off the square decals on top) and then uniformly repainted.  You might be able to spray paint it, but it might look obvious.  I guess it depends on what you're going for.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> If you wanted it to look really nice, I would probably have the paint sand blasted off (blocking off the square decals on top) and then uniformly repainted.  You might be able to spray paint it, but it might look obvious.  I guess it depends on what you're going for.


 
   
  Ya, this is what I was thinking. I'm trying to gauge the cost of have it professionally repainted. I think I could probably sand it down and spray paint it though and it should come out fine if I take my time. A response in another thread suggested that I would have the freedom to change the color. Not sure I'd want to do that, but perhaps a very dark navy blue would look cool with the gold emblems on the blocks.
   
  Either way, thanks for the input. Waiting to hear back about replacement blocks but at least repainting them is an option. Shouldn't be too hard if they are removable.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> Ya, this is what I was thinking. I'm trying to gauge the cost of have it professionally repainted. I think I could probably sand it down and spray paint it though and it should come out fine if I take my time. A response in another thread suggested that I would have the freedom to change the color. Not sure I'd want to do that, but perhaps a very dark navy blue would look cool with the gold emblems on the blocks.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the input. Waiting to hear back about replacement blocks but at least repainting them is an option. Shouldn't be too hard if they are removable.


 
  If they are removable, I'd go that route.  I didn't look to see if it was just the housing or the whole block that was attched witht the screws--hoepfully just the housing, but I'm afraid its the block.  If you do repaint it, I'd keep it the same color or you'll have to do all three of them (unless there was damage to the others as well).
   
  Also check and see if it was insured on the shipping.  Maybe FedEx will pay for the professional repaint.


----------



## BackwardPawn

My Telefunken EF80s just got here--really want to try them out.  My Winged C's haven't arrived yet, though, and thats where the bad tube is.  I'm thinking I'll just order something from Tube Center and use whichever I like least as a backup tube.
   
  I do want to thank StalkerAssasin for showing me the RCA auctions on Ebay.  They're a little more than I wanted to spend, which is why I"m thinking Tube Center, but at least I know what to look for now if I really want to try RCA.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Do the EF80s need to be used with 6AS7Gs or can the be used with stock power tubes?  I'm getting a hum through my headphones when I use them with the stock power tubes.  Or do I need to leave them a while to burn in?  Or is it possible they're too cold as I left them for about for about 10 min and they were only slightly warm to the touch after turning the unit off?
   
  The humming got worse when I touched the volume control and when I turned the volume up.
   
  EDIT:  Switched sides and the hum followed the tube.  Could be a bad tube.  They also came in boxes for 5814As, but the tubes are clearly marked Telefunken EF80 so I don't think that's the problem.  What do you do when you receive a bad NOS tube off Ebay (assuming that's what this is) write it off or ask the seller for a prorated refund?
   
  EDIT2:  3 of the four tubes produce a hum.  One hums just from running.  The others two I've tried hum when I turn the volume up.  Should I not run EF80s with stock power tubes or was I taken on the EF80s?


----------



## Ultrainferno

No criticism but try reading up on "how tubes work" 
   
  Tubes need at least 30 minutes to get to the ideal state, some even say an hour. Avoid turning the amp on and off too quickly and for safety always have a headphone plugged in (even if it should be ok with OTL amps) when running. Do not have a headphone plugged in when turning it on/off
   
  Give the EF80 tubes about 10 hours of time (at least), the hum should disappear slowly, unless you really have a bad pair.
   
  You can use EF80 with any output tube, just depends on your preference in sound.
   
  Also do not remove warm tubes, let them cool off first.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I've tried reading up some.  Do you have any good sources because I get conflicting information?  And most of the info I find is for guitars.
   
  One page I read said always leave headphones plugged in.  One page said its okay to unplug and switch so long as the volume pot is zero.  I've compromised by turning it on with the tubes unplugged, letting it warm up (usually 20 min) then plugging the headphones in and turning the volume up.  I always zero the volume pots and unplug before/after turning on because I don't like the popping noise.
   
  I'll start plugging the headphones in once its on, though.
   
  And I'm not taking any offense.  You could tell me I'm an idiot for using tubes with no clue what I'm doing and I'd be in complete agreement   (so long as you tell me where to look for info).
   
  I currently have the the tubes in, the headphones plugged in, and the volume at 0.  There's a slight hum in the headphones that gets bad if I turn the volume up.  Am I safe leaving it like this for a while until the hum goes away?


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I've tried reading up some.  Do you have any good sources because I get conflicting information?  And most of the info I find is for guitars.
> 
> One page I read said always leave headphones plugged in.  One page said its okay to unplug and switch so long as the volume pot is zero.  I've compromised by turning it on with the tubes unplugged, letting it warm up (usually 20 min) then plugging the headphones in and turning the volume up.  I always zero the volume pots and unplug before/after turning on because I don't like the popping noise.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've read conflicting information also and here is what I do...
   
  I always let the amp warm up before listening or plugging in my head phones (generally 15-30 minutes). 
   
  Turn on --> Warm Up --> Plug headphones in --> Turn Volume up
   
  When done listening
   
  Turn Volume to 0 --> Unplug headphones --> Turn amp off
   
  Some other weird things I do (myth or not)... I never run the amp for more than 8 hours.  I never turn it on and then off after a short time period (meaning I let it warm up completely before turning it off).  If I swap tubes I make sure the amp is completely cool, and I never turn it on without tubes.  If your tubes are noisy or hum give them some time to settle down.


----------



## MJS242

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> Ya, this is what I was thinking. I'm trying to gauge the cost of have it professionally repainted. I think I could probably sand it down and spray paint it though and it should come out fine if I take my time. A response in another thread suggested that I would have the freedom to change the color. Not sure I'd want to do that, but perhaps a very dark navy blue would look cool with the gold emblems on the blocks.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the input. Waiting to hear back about replacement blocks but at least repainting them is an option. Shouldn't be too hard if they are removable.


 
   
  Just a note about having your covers painted, I would do a quick check to make sure you can easily remove them all.  Some things like the aluminum 339 plate are not easily removable because the point to point wiring is in the way (meaning you'd have to break some of the wiring in order to get to some of the screws)


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> I've read conflicting information also and here is what I do...
> 
> I always let the amp warm up before listening or plugging in my head phones (generally 15-30 minutes).
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks.  That's pretty much the procedure I'd settled on for turning on and off so I'll keep doing it.
   
  I was just putting in an order now from Tube Center for a set of 6AS7Gs.  I've still got the crackle in my stock tube and I think that should have settled down by now if it was going to.  Since I only got half the order, I think I'm just going to put the new EF80s back in the box until I get either the Tube Center tubes or the Soviet Tubes and just burn everything in at once.  No sense letting the EF80s settle just to get another set that needs to do the same.  This way I'll have four of each type in case something happens to one of the sets.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> If they are removable, I'd go that route.  I didn't look to see if it was just the housing or the whole block that was attched witht the screws--hoepfully just the housing, but I'm afraid its the block.  If you do repaint it, I'd keep it the same color or you'll have to do all three of them (unless there was damage to the others as well).
> 
> Also check and see if it was insured on the shipping.  Maybe FedEx will pay for the professional repaint.


 
   
  Unfortunately, there is minor chipping on all three (although the one I showed is the worst).
   
  Manufacturer warranty has already offered to cover costs of painting, but I'm still trying to work out how much they will cover (cost difference in doing it myself versus professional obviously).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





mjs242 said:


> I've read conflicting information also and here is what I do...


 
   
  OTL amps: no headphone when turning on/off
  Transformer coupled amps: Headphone in


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *BackwardPawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've compromised by turning it on with the tubes unplugged, letting it warm up (usually 20 min) then plugging the headphones in and turning the volume up.  I always zero the volume pots and unplug before/after turning on because I don't like the popping noise.
> 
> Am I safe leaving it like this for a while until the hum goes away?


 
   
  I hope that's a typo. Never power up the amp without tubes
  Yes you're safe, just do not leave tube amps unattended


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I hope that's a typo. Never power up the amp without tubes
> Yes you're safe, just do not leave tube amps unattended


 
   
  Yes.  That was a typo.  I turn it on and warm it up with the headphones unplugged and the volume zeroed out.  Tubes stay in at all times.


----------



## sluker

Any news on Yuking?


----------



## Ultrainferno

sluker said:


> Any news on Yuking?




I haven't heard from Keph in a while now but I did get an e-mail from Yuking last week with info on a new amp he just finished. So maybe things are looking up, I didn't dare ask him by mail.

Good to see you back on here Sluker!


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quick question.  Which is better--buying a used RCA tube that tests as new or buying from Tube Center, where I know its NOS but I'm not guaranteed a brand?
   
  EDIT:  I really wanted RCA, but didn't want to pay NOS prices so I went ahead and bought a matched pair.  I called the guy's shop and he said that he found them in an abandoned industry machine that was powered by hundreds of them so each wasn't passing much current. He claimed they all tested as NOS despite being used and he was able to match pairs out of most of them. He said he was getting to the end of them but had yet to receive a complaint.
   
  He also had a 100% Ebay rating and said he'd take them back if I'm not happy.  In the future I'll probably stick to Tube Center, but it seemed like a good deal (famous last words).


----------



## BackwardPawn

Another quick question.  My Russian tubes arrived.  They were shipped out of a tube warehouse in Moscow.  My parents are afraid they may have been scavenged from the Chernobyl exclusion zone and want me to get rid of them.  I think that anything coming into the country from that region would be scanned for radiation by customs.  I realize I paid $10 a tube so its no big loss if I throw them out, but don't really see a reason to.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Another quick question.  My Russian tubes arrived.  They were shipped out of a tube warehouse in Moscow.  My parents are afraid they may have been scavenged from the Chernobyl exclusion zone and want me to get rid of them.  I think that anything coming into the country from that region would be scanned for radiation by customs.  I realize I paid $10 a tube so its no big loss if I throw them out, but don't really see a reason to.  Any thoughts?


 
   
  I never heard that one before 
  I hope mine aren't radioactive


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I never heard that one before
> I hope mine aren't radioactive


 
  I called my uncle's neighbor who knows these kinds of things.  He said that there's radiation detection equipment setup in most customs stations.  If they were radioactive, he think it would have been stopped somewhere along the way.  
   
  He then told me to have my uncle take them to work and test them on a geiger counter or I'd never hear the end of it from my mother   He knows my family too well.
   
  On another note, he said that he thinks he has my grandfather's old tube tester.  I'm curious to see if the RCA tubes I bought will actually test as new.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> 6SJ7GT is a direct replacement of the 5693 right? So it can be used in a stock 339 without adapter?
> I'm pretty sure this is the case but I'm just double checking



I use both the rca 5693 reds as the tungsols 6sj7gt mesh plates..both are compatable..at least in my 337


----------



## BackwardPawn

I'm really starting to think that there is a problem with these EF80s, unless I'm burning them in wrong.  I left them running for about 8 hours yesterday.  Let it cool for a while, then ran it another few hours.  Today I've run it for at least another five.  The good news is that they don't make noise when the volume pots are at zero anymore.  The problem now is that the left channel makes a moderate humming noise and the right channel makes a loud buzzing noise when I give it any volume.  The music is audible, but the buzz is killing my ears (and my headphones?)
   
  Whats the correct way to burn these in?  I've left them with the volume pots at zero.  Do I need to give it some juice and let the headphones me the ugly noise in order for the tubes to settle, or are these bad and I should just write them off as a bad purchase and try again?  Thanks.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I'm really starting to think that there is a problem with these EF80s, unless I'm burning them in wrong.  I left them running for about 8 hours yesterday.  Let it cool for a while, then ran it another few hours.  Today I've run it for at least another five.  The good news is that they don't make noise when the volume pots are at zero anymore.  The problem now is that the left channel makes a moderate humming noise and the right channel makes a loud buzzing noise when I give it any volume.  The music is audible, but the buzz is killing my ears (and my headphones?)
> 
> Whats the correct way to burn these in?  I've left them with the volume pots at zero.  Do I need to give it some juice and let the headphones me the ugly noise in order for the tubes to settle, or are these bad and I should just write them off as a bad purchase and try again?  Thanks.


 
  It seems like you got defective pair which is prone to buzz/hum or otherwise the adapters interference and making the noise and need to be adjusted.
 To be sure try to swap them and see if something has changed, check whether they are sensitive to touch if yes, it's looks like the issue with the adapters, the same happened to me some while ago with EF800TFK hummed like hell.
 To adjust the adapter you will need open it, (lifted up the top ring which is glued to the metal base) with sharp tool, then you will see a twisted bundle of cables, so with the headphones over head, Be careful! gently twist/turn the top plate of the adapter few millimeters left or right to make the hum less affected until disappear for good, do the same with the other adapter.
   
  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I actually bought 4 that were supposed to be NOS.  I swapped the sides but didn't swap the adapters to see if thats where the worse hum was coming from.  On the bright side, my Russian tubes sound much better than stock.  I was considering buying another cheap pair of EF80s to try.  Should I adjust the adapters first and see if that's where the buzz is?  It honestly sounds like ground hum.  Alternatively, are there any decent tubes that would fit without an adapter?


----------



## BackwardPawn

I've loosened the ring on the top.  I'm giving the amp a few minutes to cool down.  Luckily, no glue is holding the adapter together.  I pulling it apart to I can see where the wires come together.  I try the one side first and see if I can get it to stop buzzing.


----------



## BackwardPawn

My EF80 adapters are ungrounded.  If I hold a screwdriver to the adapter, the buzzing clears up!  I guess I'll have to email Yuking and ask him for new ones.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> It seems like you got defective pair which is prone to buzz/hum or otherwise the adapters interference and making the noise and need to be adjusted.
> To be sure try to swap them and see if something has changed, check whether they are sensitive to touch if yes, it's looks like the issue with the adapters, the same happened to me some while ago with EF800TFK hummed like hell.
> To adjust the adapter you will need open it, (lifted up the top ring which is glued to the metal base) with sharp tool, then you will see a twisted bundle of cables, so with the headphones over head, Be careful! gently twist/turn the top plate of the adapter few millimeters left or right to make the hum less affected until disappear for good, do the same with the other adapter.
> 
> Hope this helps a little.


 
  You actually helped quite a bit.  Both adapters have grounding issues.  One adapter I was able to shift until it was partially grounded, the other adapter won't work at all...even if I get the ground buzz to stop, the volume control won't work properly.  I removed that tube as soon as I realized the issue it was causing.  I've put the stock input tubes back on for now and have asked Yuking if he could send me a pair of working adapters.  Hopefully it doesn't take too long.  Thanks for your help.
   
  EDIT:  I've opened up the adapters and see where the ground wire is and how its supposed to be threaded through the screw.  On yours, you were probably able to move it a few millimeters and get screw to touch the wire.  On mine, I was able to get one working for the most part.  There was still a little ground hum during silence, so it wasn't perfect, but the tube sounded ok. 
  The other is completely messed up.
   
  I was able to ground the other adapter on my screwdriver, but the volume control was messed up while using it.  I couldn't ground it by moving it, though.  At that point I gave up and figured I'd have Yuking send me new adapters.  If for some reason I can't get the adapters, I have some almost new Telefunken EF80s I could sell.  The silk screening has come off two of them, but they are Telefunken.  Yuking's been pretty good to me, though, so I'm sure he'll be able to get the adapters to me.  As a last resort I'd get some 5698s, but I'd rather be able to use the telefunkens.


----------



## WALL-E

Hi I attached the picture of my adapter as u see the metal barrel is not directly grounded to the ground of amplifier probably to avoid the ground loops.The blue thick cable soldered on inside the barrel is twisted along with the rest and connected to the upper tube socked like on attached picture, the blue wire with a black band, so the metal housing of the adapter working like a shield for the wires if u know what I mean.

 By adjusting the adapters I meant squeeze (tight turn) or loosen the bundle of wires by turn to the left or to the right the metal top part of adapter, which have significant effect in my case on the reduction of hum/noise.
   
  The decent tubes which do not require adapter are RCA 5693 and my favorite mesh-shield 6SJ7GT,


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Hi I attached the picture of my adapter as u see the metal barrel is not directly grounded to the ground of amplifier probably to avoid the ground loops.The blue thick cable soldered on inside the barrel is twisted along with the rest and connected to the upper tube socked like on attached picture, the blue wire with a black band, so the metal housing of the adapter working like a shield for the wires if u know what I mean.
> 
> By adjusting the adapters I meant squeeze (tight turn) or loosen the bundle of wires by turn to the left or to the right the metal top part of adapter, which have significant effect in my case on the reduction of hum/noise.
> 
> The decent tubes which do not require adapter are RCA 5693 and my favorite mesh-shield 6SJ7GT,


 
  I managed to fix one of the adapters using your method.  The other adapter is beyond usable.  All I get is static and noise.  I hope I didn't hurt my drivers trying to fix that one.  They're probably ok, though.  I guess I go back to the stock ones for now.  Hopefully Yuking gets back to me quickly, but I understand he has a lot going on.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Which of those two that don't need adapters are best with bright phones like Beyers?  I leaning toward trying the 6SJ7GT based on your recommendation, just want to make sure its not a bright tube.  Also, how do they compare to the EF80s?  The guy at the tube store I called asking if he sold adapters (they didn't) recommended against using adapters.  If I can get a good pair of adapters, I'd still really like to hear the EF80 and decide for myself, but may end up taking his advice and just using octagonal mounted tubes if the adapters continue to be a problem.
   
Honestly, the stock input tubes and the Russian tubes I'm using now sound great--so I can only imagine I'll be in heaven when I finally get a set of input tubes and try out the RCA power tubes that just came today.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Does anyone have any experience with RCA 6SJ7WGT Mesh plate tubes?


----------



## BackwardPawn

Still having some trouble with the humming adapter.  I can get it to stop when I'm holding it, but it hums a bit when I put it back together.  If I can get it a working pair, it should sound great, though.  If I read Yuking's email correctly, it looks like they're willing to send me another set if I pay for shipping.  That sounds fair to me--I just hope they test them before sending them out.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Which of those two that don't need adapters are best with bright phones like Beyers?  I leaning toward trying the 6SJ7GT based on your recommendation, just want to make sure its not a bright tube.  Also, how do they compare to the EF80s?


 
  No doubt it's 6sj7gt, but I got the best of the 6sj7 series produced by Tung-Sol and also very rare, I don't know how the others compare to the TS6sj7GT but the mesh-shield Tung-Sol sound lovely, they have gentle upper ranges, beautiful mid-range with gorgeous reproduction of female vocals, like I said my favorite.

 I didn't spend to much time listening to the ef80 but I did with ef800tfk & RCA 6AS7G, very good sounding combination, good dynamics, open mid-range, properly saturated highs and not bright too!


----------



## BackwardPawn

Thanks.  I'll probably pick up a pair of those eventually, though I don't know if it'll be the Tung-Sol, though.
   
  For now, I was thinking I'd use the RCA 6AS7Gs and the EF80s once I get working adapters for music and then use the Russian power tubes with the stock input tubes for games and movies so I'm not wasting the better tubes on non-music.
   
  I assume I'll expand my collection over time, but I can't really afford everything at once.  On the one hand, I wish I had good input tubes to use, but at least now I know I received a bad pair of adapters while I'm still under warranty.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Try getting the 6JS7GT by Tung-Sol or Philips or Sylvania. Or the 6JS7WGT by TS or RCA.
  If you can't find those, the RCA RED 5693 is always a nice backup


----------



## hifimanrookie

wall-e said:


> No doubt it's 6sj7gt, but I got the best of the 6sj7 series produced by Tung-Sol and also very rare, I don't know how the others compare to the TS6sj7GT but the mesh-shield Tung-Sol sound lovely, they have gentle upper ranges, beautiful mid-range with gorgeous reproduction of female vocals, like I said my favorite.
> 
> 
> I didn't spend to much time listening to the ef80 but I did with ef800tfk & RCA 6AS7G, very good sounding combination, good dynamics, open mid-range, properly saturated highs and not bright too!



+1 i agree the tung sols gt mesh plates are heaven..i have a pair also in my 337 but if anyone looks for a bit warmer sound try the rca 5693 reds..i tried them with my tung sols 5998 and they sounded really good..not mellow at all..but also not to bright..ofcourse the gt mesh plates are in a total different league in the areas u mentioned here..


----------



## BackwardPawn

I will try to get something that plugs straight in then.  I have a question first though.  I have crackling on the right side intermittently.  Even when the volume pot is at zero, it'll be quiet for a couple hours, then I'll get crackling that can last from 30 seconds to a couple minutes.  Its usually drowned some by the music, but I can still hear it when it happens .  Then it goes away and I won't hear it again for a couple hours--its hard to diagnose something when it happens so randomly and seldom, but its still there.  
   
  I've tried three different power tubes and I've switched the sides of the input tubes, but nether seem to help.  Could that side be picking up interference from something (its closer to my monitor and laptop on that side), or is there something wrong with the amp?
   
  I'm hoping it may be my wifi being picked up by those metal input tubes, but maybe that's wishful thinking?


----------



## BackwardPawn

Its not the wifi   I've tried switching the sides that the tubes are on and then also turned the amp 90 degrees so the transformers would shielded it a bit.  I'll just wait for Yuking to get back to me with the next step as the crackling is getting worse (and is only on the right no matter where the tubes are put).  I'll put a hold to my tube buying until everything's in working order, though.
   
  Despite my latest string of messages, I'm willing to be patient and wait for instructions (hopefully from Yuking, but also from anyone else that might have an idea).


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Its not the wifi   I've tried switching the sides that the tubes are on and then also turned the amp 90 degrees so the transformers would shielded it a bit.  I'll just wait for Yuking to get back to me with the next step as the crackling is getting worse (and is only on the right no matter where the tubes are put).  I'll put a hold to my tube buying until everything's in working order, though.
> 
> Despite my latest string of messages, I'm willing to be patient and wait for instructions (hopefully from Yuking, but also from anyone else that might have an idea).


 
*Originally Posted by telecaster:*
 - I wonder what is wrong in my amp, I still have sometimes a crackling noise when no music is playing.
 - Since then I have that crackling noise wich is not always there, but it happens only when no music is playing and mostly when the amp is not warm.
 - I have this crackling only on left channel. Yuking sent me all the wirewound resistors to replace them so I guess while I wait for the new parts for the mod, I will       change and isolate where does this crackling noise comes from...
 - I have isolate the cracklin noise problem. I switched the output coupling resistors and that was the cultprit.
   
   
  So it looks similar to your case isn't it? He replaced the big wirewound resistor, sent by Yuking.
 In my opinion the stock 470ohm aluminum-housed resistor are bad they tend to drift in value with temperature, and time. I will choose wirewound  Mills MRC50  non inductive and 1% tolerance, instead the stock resistor.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> *Originally Posted by telecaster:*
> - I wonder what is wrong in my amp, I still have sometimes a crackling noise when no music is playing.
> - Since then I have that crackling noise wich is not always there, but it happens only when no music is playing and mostly when the amp is not warm.
> - I have this crackling only on left channel. Yuking sent me all the wirewound resistors to replace them so I guess while I wait for the new parts for the mod, I will       change and isolate where does this crackling noise comes from...
> ...


 
  That does sound similar.  Thanks for the information.  I'll send Yuking an email asking if this could possibly be the culprit.  Is this an easy fix implement?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> That does sound similar.  Thanks for the information.  I'll send Yuking an email asking if this could possibly be the culprit.  Is this an easy fix implement?


 
   
  You can handle it with no problem, very easy to fix


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> You can handle it with no problem, very easy to fix


 
   
  Just curious, is this piece soldered.  Looking at what it is, I don't think I'll have a problem replacing the part, but I don't have much of workbench here.  If it needs to be soldered in place I'll have to set it up with my neighbor to use his workshop.
   
  I want to setup a workbench where I can put some kits and things together, but, alas, don't think I'll have the space until I move.  My neighbors great, though.  Built himself an awesome workshop, but he's busy so I'll need to let him know in advance if I need to use it.
   
  EDIT:  Nevermind.  I'll just take it over to his place anyway, a second pair of hands never hurts.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> *Originally Posted by telecaster:*
> - I wonder what is wrong in my amp, I still have sometimes a crackling noise when no music is playing.
> - Since then I have that crackling noise wich is not always there, but it happens only when no music is playing and mostly when the amp is not warm.
> - I have this crackling only on left channel. Yuking sent me all the wirewound resistors to replace them so I guess while I wait for the new parts for the mod, I will       change and isolate where does this crackling noise comes from...
> ...


 
  Forgive my ignorance on the technical side, but when I look up Mills MRC50, I find they have about a dozen different types of MRC50 and they aren't rated in ohms.  Which of the them would match the original 470ohm resistance?  I'm thinking I'll probably use what Yuking sends for now since the left channel works and I don't want to mess with my warranty (unless he's okay with upgrading components), but I was still a little confused by Mills' rating system, and wouldn't mind upgrading components at some point down the road.
   
  Also, I really appreciate you finding this, as it does sound like my issue, except my amp continues to do it after its warmed up.  I was afraid I'd have to spend some money sending it back, but now I'm hopeful that a $5 resister might fix it.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Wall-E,
   
  The closest MRC50 is 500R.  Would this work, but require more volume?  If you can provide a link to what you think I need, I'd appreciate it.  As much as I appreciate, the help, though, I think I should wait for Yuking to get back to me.


----------



## WALL-E

Indeed I checked the mills resistors 50 watt series catalog and they don't have single value 470 ohm? I am not sure, but the Dale/Vishay (another good  brand) may have this value, or u can connected in parallel or in series to obtain the similar value like I did in my amp, 910 and 1000 in parallel gives about 476 ohm, but this would require some soldering...
 I think for now u should wait for Yuking and use what he sends as long as it is under warranty.


----------



## vc1187

Gonna be showcasing and selling my La Figaro 339 at the Charlotte, NC meet =/
   
  It was fun to be part of the fan club while it lasted!


----------



## hifimanrookie

vc1187 said:


> Gonna be showcasing and selling my La Figaro 339 at the Charlotte, NC meet =/
> 
> It was fun to be part of the fan club while it lasted!



What ru getting as replacement?


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> What ru getting as replacement?


 
  I got the HE-6, and am running it from the V800 + vintage integrated Sansui.  I'm more than happy with the results.  It outclasses the HE-500 in almost every way, minus the silky smooth vocals that I may miss with the HE-500 + LF339 combo.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Indeed I checked the mills resistors 50 watt series catalog and they don't have single value 470 ohm? I am not sure, but the Dale/Vishay (another good  brand) may have this value, or u can connected in parallel or in series to obtain the similar value like I did in my amp, 910 and 1000 in parallel gives about 476 ohm, but this would require some soldering...
> I think for now u should wait for Yuking and use what he sends as long as it is under warranty.


 
  Hi Wall-E,
   
  Vashay/Dale does make this value and this is probably what I'm going to use, unless Yuking comes back with a much better solution than currently provided.  At present, he offered to replace the defective adapters and the resistors for free, if I pay $50 shipping.  This seems excessive considering these are warrantied items and (the resistors at least) can be had for $5 + $2 shipping locally.  I've seen socket adapters for cheaper, as well, though I'm still looking for a B9a to Octal.
   
  I'm hoping this is a misunderstanding of some sort, as I know he's provided better customer service to others on this forum, but I can't see paying $50 for a resistor that can't be worth more than $5.
   
  BTW, if anyone knows where to get a B9a to Octal adapter, let me know, otherwise I have some barely used EF80s to sell.


----------



## xmdkq

adapter is free as a gift and we have tested Please check if the EF80 is working properly.Check it according another one.


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> adapter is free as a gift and we have tested Please check if the EF80 is working properly.Check it according another one.


 
  I'm assuming you're with La Figaro.  I realize now that the adapters weren't technically part of the unit, I was under the mistaken impression they were covered by the warranty.  I opened one up and eliminated the hum, but am having trouble keep the wires in the correct position when I reassemble it (I could probably get it if I work on it long enough), the other just won't work at all, though.  I tested both with all four EF80s and when I have the one adapter working, they sound good, so its not the tubes.  I think I'm just going to give up on the EF80 family, though, and go with an octal tube.  The adapters aren't worth the trouble and there are plenty of good sounding octals.
   
  I need some supplies, like solder wick, so its easier and faster for me to get the Vashay/Dale resistors than to wait for the stock pair.  I'll let you know how this works out--I'm don't have much soldering experience, but my friend is an electrical engineer and loves these types of projects.  It may be a couple weeks because he's really busy, but he said to bring it to his workshop and he'd walk me through everything.


----------



## Ultrainferno

*xmdkq *is yuking


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> *xmdkq *is yuking


 
  Good to know


----------



## MJS242

Are these pictures of a new product?


----------



## Ultrainferno

If I remember well this was a custom project for a customer. But I'm not sure


----------



## BackwardPawn

I think I've got one of my EF80 adapters working.  The other is only giving me static and I'm not quite ready to give up on it yet.  According to everything I've read, pins on octal should be soldered to same pin on B9A and the 9th pin is just left unused.
   
  When I look at the broken adapter, however, its missing a couple cables in addition to the extra pin.  I'm assuming these are ground pins and were left out for a reason (or could be the reason it doesn't work?).  Anyway, if I either rebuild this adapter or made a new one, am I correct in matching each pin to its counterpart or are there pins that shouldn't be connected?
   
  I've tried to see the inside of the working one, but have too many cables and not enough slack without completely taking it apart and would prefer not to mess up the working adapter if I don't have to.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Actually, assuming I can't get the adapter working, what octal tube would you all recommend with 6AS7Gs.  I'm looking for something warm since my Beyers are pretty cold by nature.  I've already gotten a couple suggestions, just wanted to open the question up to a wider audience.  Once I get the amp working right I'd rather keep it that way and not screw it up by mis-wiring adapters since I can't find a good schematic.  Thanks.
   
  EDIT:  I think I'll give a pair of 6SJ7GTs a try.  I gave the adapters one last try and they just won't work for me.  It isn't worth it to keep trying to get them working.  If anyone wants one of the pairs of EF80s, PM me and we can work out a price.  They were NOS Telefunken.  Now I suppose they're slightly used, but one pair will have about 8 hours on them, the other pair will only have a few minutes.  I haven't kept track of which is which, though.  If no one contacts me in the next few days, I'll put them up on Ebay.


----------



## hifimanrookie

backwardpawn said:


> Actually, assuming I can't get the adapter working, what octal tube would you all recommend with 6AS7Gs.  I'm looking for something warm since my Beyers are pretty cold by nature.  I've already gotten a couple suggestions, just wanted to open the question up to a wider audience.  Once I get the amp working right I'd rather keep it that way and not screw it up by mis-wiring adapters since I can't find a good schematic.  Thanks.



Rca? Chatham?


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Rca? Chatham?


 
  Thanks, but I actually typed that wrong.  I've got a couple pair of 6as7g's.  I'm looking for which type of tube I should use as an input tube with them if instead of EF80.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Like he said: RCA or Tung-Sol 6SJ7(W)GT


----------



## BackwardPawn

Sorry.  This is why I shouldn't post at 4AM when I can't sleep, I end up reasking the same question.  What actually prompted the question was a PM that I should fix/make new adapters because those tubes don't go well with the current power tubes.  I think I could probably use the originals as templates and solder new adapters, but I'd rather not risk shorting something if I traced a wire wrong.  I'm not sure why, but when I adjusted one adapter yesterday, it would screw up the other.
   
  I think I'll try the 6SJ7GTs from Tube Center .  Maybe I'll get lucky and get the Tung-Sols.  Unfortunately, none of the places I've looked let you specify the brand and E-Bay only has one available.  I think Wall-E (or maybe Telecaster) said they're all pretty decent, just not as good.  The RCA reds are a little rich for my blood, unless any of the others out there are rebranded RCA reds.  I'll keep using the stock tubes until I get the new resistors in, though.


----------



## hifimanrookie

backwardpawn said:


> Sorry.  This is why I shouldn't post at 4AM when I can't sleep, I end up reasking the same question.  What actually prompted the question was a PM that I should fix/make new adapters because those tubes don't go well with the current power tubes.  I think I could probably use the originals as templates and solder new adapters, but I'd rather not risk shorting something if I traced a wire wrong.  I'm not sure why, but when I adjusted one adapter yesterday, it would screw up the other.
> 
> I think I'll try the 6SJ7GTs from Tube Center .  Maybe I'll get lucky and get the Tung-Sols.  Unfortunately, none of the places I've looked let you specify the brand and E-Bay only has one available.  I think Wall-E (or maybe Telecaster) said they're all pretty decent, just not as good.  The RCA reds are a little rich for my blood, unless any of the others out there are rebranded RCA reds.  I'll keep using the stock tubes until I get the new resistors in, though.



I have both the rca 5693 reds and the tungsols 6sj7gt with mesh plates ...the rca sounds darker , warmer and more tubey..the tungsols are all about air and soundstage and details... I prefer the latter..although the rca is really good also!


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I have both the rca 5693 reds and the tungsols 6sj7gt with mesh plates ...the rca sounds darker , warmer and more tubey..the tungsols are all about air and soundstage and details... I prefer the latter..although the rca is really good also!


 
  That just made the decision even harder because the DT880s are pretty bright, so dark and warm balances them out.  But you're the second person to say you prefer the Tungsols.


----------



## hifimanrookie

backwardpawn said:


> That just made the decision even harder because the DT880s are pretty bright, so dark and warm balances them out.  But you're the second person to say you prefer the Tungsols.



Dont forget..keyword is 'mesh plates'  
and ps..they are hard to find. :rolleyes:


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm picking up my RCA 6SJ7WGT tomorrow, which are Tung Sol made mesh plate tubes.
   

   
   
  I'll let you know if I prefer those over the RCA RED 5693. For know I prefer the TFK EF80.
  Btw, all 5693 Red tubes were made by RCA no matter what the label says


----------



## leonelfrederico

Good day, I´m a new owner of a *LF339,* but it come with 220 volts and 110 volts is my home (Brazil), so I´d like someone to let me know the *WATTAGE OF THE TRANSFORMER* 110 par 220 volts, I need to buy. I do not understand electricicty, any help will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Why didn't you order a 110 version from yuking?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'm picking up my RCA 6SJ7WGT tomorrow, which are Tung Sol made mesh plate tubes.
> I'll let you know if I prefer those over the RCA RED 5693. For know I prefer the TFK EF80.


 
   
  Damn, one 6SJ7WGT is humming like mad, asked for an exchange. While I was there I picked up another pair of matched RCA 6AS7G, just because I could


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





leonelfrederico said:


> Good day, I´m a new owner of a *LF339,* but it come with 220 volts and 110 volts is my home (Brazil), so I´d like someone to let me know the *WATTAGE OF THE TRANSFORMER* 110 par 220 volts, I need to buy. I do not understand electricicty, any help will be appreciated, thanks.


 

 So you have to use step-up/down transformer to convert the 110 volt to the 230V required for your amplifier.
 I measured my amp and the power consumption is about 95 Watts /230V with (5998/CV1067) but with stock power tubes could be even higher because their filament draws 3A of current each.
 Is recommend using transformer with a max watts rating that is at least 50% higher than your appliance but appliances such as amplifiers require a converter 2-3 times or even more the watts that the appliance is rated for.
 A higher watts rated transformer will never damage your amp, however if you buy one that is not strong enough, will damage the voltage converter, and may damage your equipment !

 From what I remember my lf339 have one wire each, coming from transformers which is not connected with the mains if this is extra primary windings? so it may by use to set-up the right voltage for your country.
 I suggest to contact Yuking first and ask him it is even possible(does it have the extra wire for 110/230V?) if yes you could avoid extra additional costs associated with purchasing step-up/down transformer BTW not cheep converter.


----------



## leonelfrederico

Translated with google: LEONELFREDERICO - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

 THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY, you are confirming what I began to understand, and searching the WEB, I need your information to confirm others
 because my knowledge of electricity were ON / OF, and I am afraid of damaging the LF339.
  
 I was told by a member of the Brazilian Head-fi, taken care of, because the Brazilians are 110 volts 127 volts actually being that quality of electricity in Brazil is very bad because of significant fluctuations of voltage, which could damage the component "sensitivity" of the LF339. So I avoided that risk, I'll buy a voltmeter and see what happens in my house.

 I checked forum LITTLE DOT: MK8 power consumption 110 V.A; MK6: 25 V.A; MK3: 30 watts; LITTLE DOT MK2: 28 watts.

 The power consumption of the little dot mk 8 would be very close to the LF339: 95 Watts, and they are two amplifiers in one, comparing with MK2 and MK3, to get an idea.

 1) You advise me to use a transformer supplying 500 WATTS OR MORE, so I would be safe as well as not to damage the amplifier, which I would link the two power cords for LF339 - TOGETHER IN ONE TRANSFORMER - and not a transformer for each? (I know it will sound stupid...) These represent the 95 watts TOTAL POWER and should not be multiplied by 2, since it is LF339 Dual-Mono: two in one?

 I have sent an email to yuking, but I had a hard time explaining what I wanted, since I knew exactly what I wanted, not idea what it was doing "power consumption", etc., and it is not easy to communicate, I'm waiting for a response.

 2) Does anyone know what the "tolerance" of the LF339 in terms of the amount of voltage 220 volts, because I saw that the track has LITTLE DOT MK 220 up to 240 volts announced in the datasheets?

 If you have experience with Brazilians use 220 volts running without problem?

 3) Could anyone tell me if the LF339 is considered:

 "resistive load" (just resistance, like a lamp or a heater) in case the "power consumption" in WATTs = V.A. (Volt. ampere),
 or "inductive load" (with capacitors for operation: fan, fridge), in which case V.A. (Volt.ampere) = Power (Watts) / Power Factor? (Coefficient).

 If the LF339 is "inductive load", what would the coefficient of "power factor"? ( It will not look stupid ), I think just to yuking answer?
 It is these data that would determine the exact power consumption of the amplifier to choose the right power transformer in V.A. being that there are no oscillations "Brazilian" voltage on the network, if I understood well.
  
 The Brazilians and others who are interested in the taxes on imports LF339 can communicate with me "using the particular."

 Any information would be welcome, if I get significant data yuking, they will be reported.

 Thank you.


----------



## xmdkq

300w adapter is enough for 339


----------



## WALL-E

1) The 95W was a total, both section of amp ON combined power outlets.
 I did another measurement with different set of tubes (7236&5693) and the result is similar.
 Power voltage AC 233.1V, 96.9Watt or 114V/A and power factor is 0.850
 As you see already Xmdkq(Yuking) confirm that 300Watt (real watts not V/A!) converter could be enough.

 2) The voltage tolerance in tube amps should not be so much critical i mean +/- 10-15V is acceptable.For eg. if the voltage power is less/or more then the acceptable tolerance it will affect the output voltage the same happened to the filament which are directly AC heated from transformer( there is no     
 regulator to compensate the difference in voltage)
 But some step-up/down transformer like my one have the input voltage regulated by switching the jumper in steps of 10V so you can adjusted the output voltage required to power your amplifier.


----------



## leonelfrederico

Hello,
  A link to the desired voltage from "possible" wire inside the amplifier, it is difficult for me at the moment (although I imagine it to be extremely easy, I MEMORIZE FOR LATER, may be). However, in the future I plan to buy the DIY project Bottlehead crack + speedball, then yes, ... I WILL HAVE LEARNED.
 You are confirming and adding information, I am VERY, VERY, VERY GRATEFUL, now I'm more confident because *I AM WELL SEEING THE TECHNICAL SIDE*. I will communicate all that to confirm yuking "accurate data", so I can choose across *SECURITY*. I think I'll opt for the transformer 110/127 volts to 220 volts (around 300 Watts or 300 / 0, 85 V.A. (Volt.Ampere = Brazilian nomenclature.) And check the voltages in my house to fit with the LF339. I'm telling on a VOLTAGE REGULATOR to have a tension "... exact ..." 220v.

 Whatever the solution, I am grateful for the data communicated and  THANKS FOR THE* HELP*.


----------



## leonelfrederico

OK, yuking (xmdkq) ...


----------



## WALL-E

You're welcome.


----------



## WALL-E

project adapter,

 To whom who possesses the triode driver variant of LF339 or has changed already and misses for the sound of 5693, 6sj7gt....or wants have "rolling" them all, like me.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Do all 6sj7gt have mesh or just certain brands?  I know Tung-sol does, and I've seen others with it, but didn't know if it was standard or an option.
   
  Also I found a 1950s tube tester in my uncles' basement.  Unfortunately there's no octal slocket being from the 50s, but I'll post a picture of the EF80s on it next time I'm over to show they're still good (or to see if they actually are bad, but since one adapter was working, I think the tubes are ok.).
   
  I have two pair of them.  Assuming they test good I'd like to sell at least one pair.  I may hang onto the other pair as I'd like to rewire the bad adapter sometime in the future.  If someone really wanted the second pair, though, I can't use it at the moment so I'd be willing to part with them.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I've been using a 15w soldering iron for PCB work.  Considering the mass of the wire plus with the size and heat shielding on the wirewound resistor, will this be hot enough for will I need to get a 25w iron? 
   
  Also what size solder should I use for this, as I assume I need something larger than the .032" I've been using on PCBs?  My friend is probably going to help me with this and has a lot more experience, but just in case his schedule is full and I end up doing it myself, I want to make sure I get it right.  Thanks.


----------



## snip3r77

No doubt the review of this amp is OTT but QC seems to be an issue based on it being raised by members in this thread


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> No doubt the review of this amp is OTT but QC seems to be an issue based on it being raised by members in this thread


 
   
  Well that's mostly because yuking was "out" for a while. I hope it'll improve again now he's back.


----------



## snip3r77

How difficult is it to tune both the volumes? Are there notches?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> How difficult is it to tune both the volumes? Are there notches?


 
   
  No there are not and it's very easy, never ever bothered me. It only has advantages imo


----------



## wlz12

How is the LF339 with the HD800? I am currently enjoying my LF339 with HD650, looking to pull the trigger for HD800 sometime soon. Any impressions?


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> How is the LF339 with the HD800? I am currently enjoying my LF339 with HD650, looking to pull the trigger for HD800 sometime soon. Any impressions?


 
   
  Though I answered your question in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643439/denver-nc-meet-impressions-january-20-2013-aka-charlotte-area-meet/105#post_9127500 I guess my response was disregarded, despite being an owner of both pieces of equipment you're inquiring about.  Oh well, hope someone else can grant you the answer you wish to hear.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> Though I answered your question in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643439/denver-nc-meet-impressions-january-20-2013-aka-charlotte-area-meet/105#post_9127500 I guess my response was disregarded, despite being an owner of both pieces of equipment you're inquiring about.  Oh well, hope someone else can grant you the answer you wish to hear.


 
   
  And a true answer it was. I didn't like the HD700 either with the 339. The Bottlehead Crack however is excellent for the HD700 and HD800


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> Though I answered your question in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643439/denver-nc-meet-impressions-january-20-2013-aka-charlotte-area-meet/105#post_9127500 I guess my response was disregarded, despite being an owner of both pieces of equipment you're inquiring about.  Oh well, hope someone else can grant you the answer you wish to hear.


 
  Whoops, sorry my bad. I forgot i read any response from that thread. I didn't check it out until you pointed it out. I'm sorry about this. 
 What about T1 has anybody tried this combo? I want to purchase a higher class of headphone but, would still like to use LF339 as my AMP. I enjoyed the HE500 LF339 combo but, looking for another option.
 Thank you for the answer vc1187, and i apologize once more for not regarding your opinion as i have not checked back on that thread.


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> Whoops, sorry my bad. I forgot i read any response from that thread. I didn't check it out until you pointed it out. I'm sorry about this.
> What about T1 has anybody tried this combo? I want to purchase a higher class of headphone but, would still like to use LF339 as my AMP. I enjoyed the HE500 LF339 combo but, looking for another option.
> Thank you for the answer vc1187, and i apologize once more for not regarding your opinion as i have not checked back on that thread.


 
  No problem, I just get irritated with people that ask a question on a thread, and then ask it on another thread because it was an answer that they did not want to hear.  Doesn't seem like that was your intent, so it's all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  The HE-500 + LF339 combination is the best I have heard when it comes to the LF339.  To give you perspective on the background of higher end headphones I've heard paired with the LF339, I've heard HD800, LCD-2, LCD-3, HE-500, and HE-6.  Have not heard the T1s ever on any setup, so I can't help ya there.
  Out of all of the headphones I have heard on the LF339, I'd rank the top three as: HE-500, very closely followed by the HD650, then followed with a bit of distance by the LCD-2.
   
  What type of sound signature are you ultimately looking for?  It's pretty important to know this before you choose to venture any further, as it will save you a lot of money and time as far as buying and re-selling go.


----------



## wlz12

vc1187 said:


> No problem, I just get irritated with people that ask a question on a thread, and then ask it on another thread because it was an answer that they did not want to hear.  Doesn't seem like that was your intent, so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I too quite enjoy the HE500 and LF339 combo as if heard it numerous times but o dont know it seems it didn't click with me, but since i am changing my DAC soon too i might give it a go. 
Ultimately i would like that romantic vibe that the LF339 & HD650 produces, but with a wider soundstage faster pace and sparkly treble. Thanks for the help mate


----------



## snip3r77

Can anyone help to summarize what are the tubes that can be rolled? 91 pages is too crazily long.

Thanks guys


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Can anyone help to summarize what are the tubes that can be rolled? 91 pages is too crazily long.
> 
> Thanks guys


 
   
  Read and learn


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> I too quite enjoy the HE500 and LF339 combo as if heard it numerous times but o dont know it seems it didn't click with me, but since i am changing my DAC soon too i might give it a go.
> *Ultimately i would like that romantic vibe that the LF339 & HD650 produces, but with a wider soundstage faster pace and sparkly treble*. Thanks for the help mate


 
  That sentence basically describes how I viewed the LF339 and HE-500 pairing.  What are the tubes that you are using with the LF339?  Personally, I found the Tung-Sol 5998 + RCA 5693 pairing to be what you described, with a slightly shelved treble.
   
  The 6AS7G + EF80 combination, which is also fantastic, seemed to have a more impactful bass, better music separation for micro-detail, and sparkly treble (Which made it a better pairing in most instances), but I felt like I could just sit without a specific playlist on, with my music set to shuffle on my entire library with the combination prior to this one.  It all comes down to preference, mood, and the type of listening that you'll be doing really (Analytical versus Relaxed).  Most of the time, technically better does not mean preferentially better, and that's why most people end up buying and selling so much equipment (myself included), then buying back stuff we previously owned.
   
  Also, what DAC are you currently using?  I found that neutral DACs (Such as the V800) don't pair as greatly with the LF339.  I much prefer the widely cheaper HRT MSII+ pairing with the La Figaro 339, as it just seems to be more musical (probably due to its warm, grainy nature) and synergizes better.
   
  The best I have ever heard the HE-500 has been on the V200 + V800 with Balanced inputs and single ended output, but then it really sounds a lot more like the HE-6 driven by a powerful speaker amp... Which doesn't sound like what you're looking for.


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Read and learn


 
   
  LOL
   
  Tungsol 5998 $200 a pair
  RCA 5693 $70 a pair
   
  Saw these at ebay... At least $300 bucks..


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> LOL
> 
> Tungsol 5998 $200 a pair
> RCA 5693 $70 a pair
> ...


 
  Quality sound comes at a price   A Very Steep Price.


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> That sentence basically describes how I viewed the LF339 and HE-500 pairing.  What are the tubes that you are using with the LF339?  Personally, I found the Tung-Sol 5998 + RCA 5693 pairing to be what you described, with a slightly shelved treble.
> 
> The 6AS7G + EF80 combination, which is also fantastic, seemed to have a more impactful bass, better music separation for micro-detail, and sparkly treble (Which made it a better pairing in most instances), but I felt like I could just sit without a specific playlist on, with my music set to shuffle on my entire library with the combination prior to this one.  It all comes down to preference, mood, and the type of listening that you'll be doing really (Analytical versus Relaxed).  Most of the time, technically better does not mean preferentially better, and that's why most people end up buying and selling so much equipment (myself included), then buying back stuff we previously owned.
> 
> ...


 
  Using the same tubes here mate  i broke one one my EF80 and haven't found a replacement yet. Right now though, we are using the same paring of tubes. Its heavenly isn't it.
   
  When i tried the HE-500 with LF339 i was using a chinese DAC CEN Grand 5i-10, its a dual wolfson chip, and modded. Its a great bang for the buck but looking to upgrade my DAC first i think, still not sure. Definitely within the next 3-4 months 5 latest i'm going to have a new DAC and a new Headphone (as i just got my GoPro Hero 3 BE, going to buy a lot of accessories, sorry to go OOT), This is stretching my wallet but i will have a new set up soon. I think i wil need to revisit the HE-500 and hopefully try a pair of T1's if possible. What i dislike about HE-500 are that they are heavy, as most ortho's are. I can get use to it buy i don't think it can beat the comfort and weight of a dynamic headphone, and since most headphones with high ohms sound good with tubes i might give it a try too. I really appreciate your help and opinions vc1187 and i will put your comments in mind when purchasing my next headphone and DAC. One last thing would u recommend a more colored DAC or neutral if i were to pair it with HE-500?
   
  Thanks for everything mate  if we were in the same area i will definitely buy you a round of beer for all the trouble i have caused. Hopefully in a few years i'll be in the US and if i were ever to go to Virgina your deeds will be repaid.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Are you Keph's brother by any chance?


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Are you Keph's brother by any chance?


 
   
  Yup, he's the one that drives me mad, buying so many audiophile products and poisoning me everyday. Just bought UE900 cause he bought his DT770 AE. He's about to get his Leben, and when that arrives i'm sure he'll poison me into buying something new.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> Yup, he's the one that drives me mad, buying so many audiophile products and poisoning me everyday. Just bought UE900 cause he bought his DT770 AE. He's about to get his Leben, and when that arrives i'm sure he'll poison me into buying something new.


 
   
  You can blame me, I often give him those buying ideas 
  Oh and remind him to send me my power cables. jk


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You can blame me, I often give him those buying ideas
> Oh and remind him to send me my power cables. jk


 
  I know hahaha, he often talks about you, will do the beijing customs are getting stricter recently. As of last year what goes out and in the country are monitored carefully. Even when i received a piece of clothing for a gift took almost 2 weeks to be cleared. Damn those customs, and thank you for your opinions as well as sometimes Keph advices me based on your inputs


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> Using the same tubes here mate  i broke one one my EF80 and haven't found a replacement yet. Right now though, we are using the same paring of tubes. Its heavenly isn't it.
> 
> When i tried the HE-500 with LF339 i was using a chinese DAC CEN Grand 5i-10, its a dual wolfson chip, and modded. Its a great bang for the buck but looking to upgrade my DAC first i think, still not sure. Definitely within the next 3-4 months 5 latest i'm going to have a new DAC and a new Headphone (as i just got my GoPro Hero 3 BE, going to buy a lot of accessories, sorry to go OOT), This is stretching my wallet but i will have a new set up soon. I think i wil need to revisit the HE-500 and hopefully try a pair of T1's if possible. What i dislike about HE-500 are that they are heavy, as most ortho's are. I can get use to it buy i don't think it can beat the comfort and weight of a dynamic headphone, and since most headphones with high ohms sound good with tubes i might give it a try too. I really appreciate your help and opinions vc1187 and i will put your comments in mind when purchasing my next headphone and DAC. One last thing would u recommend a more colored DAC or neutral if i were to pair it with HE-500?
> 
> Thanks for everything mate  if we were in the same area i will definitely buy you a round of beer for all the trouble i have caused. Hopefully in a few years i'll be in the US and if i were ever to go to Virgina your deeds will be repaid.


 
  No trouble at all.  I am always on these forums because I enjoy giving my honest insight and opinions about gear that I have personally tried.  It pleases me to discuss, with those that are interested.  
   
  I think that the HE-500 is a lot more revealing than most people give it credit for being.  The reason why I say this is because I once had a Burson HA-160D, and I ran the HE-500 using its built in DAC and amp initially.  I really disliked this pairing, and it's what made me initially dislike the HE-500.  I then tried and ran the HE-500 with the source as the HRT MSII+, input into the HA-160D and the HA-160D amp on low gain operation with a maxed out volume (it was still quiet, but I felt like the low gain was the only way to go to bypass any distortion).  I loved this combination, and the HE-500 soon became my favorite pair of headphones.
   
  What's even more strange is this scenario with the HE-500:  I found the LF339 + HRT MSII Plus pairing better than the V200 + V800 pairing initially when connected via RCA stereo from V800 to V200, but when I switched to XLR from V800 to V200, the HE-500 just really changed.  I did back to back comparisons with the HE-6 (Powered by a 65 wpc vintage sansui amp), and 9 out of 10 times, I had a difficult time telling the sonic differences between the two.  It's almost like the sound signature really changed from having that seemingly encompassing bubble of warmth that it usually did, to one that sounded more airy, with a tight bass (much like that of the HE-6).  I guess just for reference, I can state that my favorite pair of headphones is the HE-6.  It takes the best of both worlds when it comes to the HE-500's vocals and genre mastery, along with the HD800's supreme imaging and airiness and combines them into one awesome pair of headphones.  Sorry for getting off topic from the thread, just thought some may be interested in this experience with the HE-500.
   
  I think DAC choice is all about sound preference.  As I've stated above that I believe the HE-500 to be more revealing than most people believe it to be, and that I favor the HE-6 the most.  So personally I'd tend to look towards a DAC + amp pairing where the DAC is close to what I'd define neutral to be, and the amp is on the slightly warmer side (Though not as warm as the LF339) as my ultimate HE-500 combination.  But don't get me wrong, if I had never heard the HE-6, the LF339 pairing with the HE-500 would have kept me happy for likely the rest of my audio career.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> No trouble at all.  I am always on these forums because I enjoy giving my honest insight and opinions about gear that I have personally tried.  It pleases me to discuss, with those that are interested.
> 
> I think that the HE-500 is a lot more revealing than most people give it credit for being.  The reason why I say this is because I once had a Burson HA-160D, and I ran the HE-500 using its built in DAC and amp initially.  I really disliked this pairing, and it's what made me initially dislike the HE-500.  I then tried and ran the HE-500 with the source as the HRT MSII+, input into the HA-160D and the HA-160D amp on low gain operation with a maxed out volume (it was still quiet, but I felt like the low gain was the only way to go to bypass any distortion).  I loved this combination, and the HE-500 soon became my favorite pair of headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  It does indeed. Thanks for all the inputs you give, when i am back to Beijing i will think it all through and then my LF339 has a new pair of headphones to play with.
 Once again thanks for the inputs and the trouble i have caused


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Read and learn


 
  Amen brother!


----------



## BackwardPawn

The surgery on my 339 went well.  It was indeed the wire wound resistors creating the crackle.  The new Vashay resistors work well and sound better than the old ones--even with the stock input tubes still on.  Now all I have to do is decide whether to fix the broken adapter and use the EF80s or buy a set of octal tubes to go into the input sockets.
   
  How would I go about fixing the adapter?  Should I assume the base was done correctly, desolder all the old connections, use a DMM to copy the working one and attach it to a new 9 pin socket? While its doable, I'm thinking I'm best off finding an octal match for my 6AS7G tubes (at least until my soldering skills are better).  I know its supposed to be good match, but I know just enough to be dangerous at this point.


----------



## snip3r77

Any idea what is this 339 reference that are talking about. Seems like a parts upgrade or something.


----------



## telecaster

Kudos Wall-E!
  You made it! I do still have two pair of TS 6SJ7GT, and some english EF80.
  I too was thinking about this combination and never knew if the sockets I would buy would fit in the octal base. Your experiments is greatly appreciated!
  Care to post a little schematics? I would also love to know the exact items you used to make it. ^^
  Thanks in advance!
  C
   
   
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> project adapter,
> 
> To whom who possesses the triode driver variant of LF339 or has changed already and misses for the sound of 5693, 6sj7gt....or wants have "rolling" them all, like me.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Kudos Wall-E!
> You made it! I do still have two pair of TS 6SJ7GT, and some english EF80.
> I too was thinking about this combination and never knew if the sockets I would buy would fit in the octal base. Your experiments is greatly appreciated!
> Care to post a little schematics? I would also love to know the exact items you used to make it. ^^
> ...


 
  Telecaster, good to see you How's It Going still enjoying the french modded LF339?
 I promise to sketch the schematic on tomorrow and update it in this post, today I do not have the head for it, too much wine hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  here is the parts list:
  - TUBE SOCKET 8 pin,  Machined Teflon, CONNEX-74338, $14.95 each, source Partsconnexion.
  - Amtrans Wire0.9mm, AMTRANS-76023  $14.99 Per Meter, source Partsconnexion
  - 2PS of 8pin  bakelite vacuum tube  base, $9.60 source ebay
   
  http://www.ebay.ie/itm/220973444141?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ie%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D220973444141%26_rdc%3D1
   
   
  yep the yellow blue sorry, my bad.
  As I promised, it is not a schematic, but it should be more legible I guess.
   

   
  The machined teflon connex is a perfect match with the base but in black could be even nicer.
  I reduced the internal connection to total min, actually all the 7 wires coming from the 8 pin socket are only to extend the pins to make the proper joints with the bakelite tube base and at the same time making it very steady, don't need any glue!
   
  And one thing u have to check in your amplifier, as u know the filaments are 7 & 2 I change the circuits in my amp pin 2 goes to the ground and 7 is hot.
  If u have opposite, change on adapter (make bridge 1,8,7) then pin 2 will be hot.


----------



## telecaster

Hey Wall-E,
  I'm finer than ever, but life's can get can so busy you know what I mean.. Lack of time to be around but still a great crowd and a great amp!
   
  Still enjoying this very fine heavy amp with its mod its going strong! Now with what is inside, only a nuclear bomb can make it stop working and even then I also doubt it would stop it!
   
  Thanks for you adapter, I kind of missed the TS sweet sound and as they were sleeping quietly they looked kind of sad!
   
  Thanks for the list, I ordered the item but I went a little adventurous and took black cmc octal socket, I could still shave them if they don't fit like yours. Your teflon's looks like a perfect fit though.
   
  PS: I call this mod the yellow blue 339 mod

   

   

   
   
  .The french 339 mod was with SCR film caps but with french glass wound rez.
   
  Cheers and rock on!
   
  c


----------



## telecaster

double post


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Mr. Caster, that looks wonderful. What size caps did you use? Heck, I'd appreciate any details on this mod you'd wish to share.
   
  KP


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Can anyone help to summarize what are the tubes that can be rolled? 91 pages is too crazily long.
> 
> Thanks guys


 
  I can only talk bout my 337 and i really love the combo tung sols 5998 (power) with tung sols sj7gt mesh plates (drivers)..alternative could be..bendix 6080 wb with graphite plates (power) with rca 5693 reds (drivers)..
  ultrainferno would advice chatham tubes also..right ultrainferno?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Any idea what is this 339 reference that are talking about. Seems like a parts upgrade or something.


 
  The LF339 stock version modded by Boss itself and it is not a just parts upgrade this is much more.
   
http://www.diybuy.net/thread-416700-1-1.html
   
  Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> The surgery on my 339 went well.  It was indeed the wire wound resistors creating the crackle.  The new Vashay resistors work well and sound better than the old ones--even with the stock input tubes still on.  Now all I have to do is decide whether to fix the broken adapter and use the EF80s or buy a set of octal tubes to go into the input sockets.
> 
> How would I go about fixing the adapter?  Should I assume the base was done correctly, desolder all the old connections, use a DMM to copy the working one and attach it to a new 9 pin socket? While its doable, I'm thinking I'm best off finding an octal match for my 6AS7G tubes (at least until my soldering skills are better).  I know its supposed to be good match, but I know just enough to be dangerous at this point.


 
  Good to hear that your amp back to life after small surgery. Actually I'm not surprised, the weakest point of this amp are wire wound resistors and using the Vashay instead of stock resistors can only get better.            
  Having one working adapter use the DM checking one by one to localize the glitch.
   
  Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Hey Wall-E,
> I'm finer than ever, but life's can get can so busy you know what I mean.. Lack of time to be around but still a great crowd and a great amp!
> 
> Still enjoying this very fine heavy amp with its mod its going strong! Now with what is inside, only a nuclear bomb can make it stop working and even then I also doubt it would stop it!


 
  Well said! have the same feelings as you.
  Burn-In/Break-In also capacitors forming especially for el was the most important element affecting on how it's sound from first minute to current state.
   
  PS adapter "schematic" updated to the post #1380.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I actually did figure out the issue with the adapter, but haven't figured out the best way to fix it yet.  I used a DMM to compare pin continuity and it looks like two pins were reversed.  It shouldn't be hard to just solder pins from the base to a new top, the problem is I'm not sure what those solder bridges they put on the adapters are for.  My best guess is they ground the circuit in some way.
   
  Fixing the adapter is on my list of things to do, but I think I'm going to do; but I'm going to probably going to just order a $20 pair of tubes from tube center while I figure out how to fix it.  Maybe Yuking has a schematic of the adapters he could send.


----------



## telecaster

For upgrading the capacitors,here its all detailed http://www.head-fi.org/t/611348/help-needed-to-upgrade-the-capacitor-in-otl-tube-amp


----------



## telecaster

Thank you wall-E I'll be vigilante about the filament Supply. You made a pretty clever adapter and I can't wait to try it out at on my amp, I concur Modding the output coupling caps is the most impactfull of all mods, but you can tune the sound further with different voltage biasing too. 

I'm waiting for a new USB DAC from meridian and it looks pretty promising With the amp. I'll report on that later.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Here it all detailed http://www.head-fi.org/t/611348/help-needed-to-upgrade-the-capacitor-in-otl-tube-amp


 

 Thank you, green sir.
   
  KP


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone uses the 337 here that can comment if there's a SIGNIFICANT difference with the 339?

Cheers.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Anyone uses the 337 here that can comment if there's a SIGNIFICANT difference with the 339?
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  No, we don't like 337 owners.
  Just kidding
  Maybe


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Anyone uses the 337 here that can comment if there's a SIGNIFICANT difference with the 339?
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  There is a difference of 2, which is .06% and within the margin of error.
   
  KP
   
  PS. It seems the main difference is the size of the output caps on the 339.


----------



## snip3r77

I read this review and what was mentioned are as follows.

Here’s what LF had to say: “The output capacitors of 337 series machines is only 50μF but 339 is 130μF, so 339 have more strength in the bass, the structure of 339 is more reasonable, the pipe is on the front far from the the transformer avoiding interference. Especially with low impedance, the headphones can be very clear, 337 has a mild hum when it running low impedance headphones. 339 has better components, tubes: RCA socket by CMC and Headphone socket by Neutrik both make reliability better”.

http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> No, we don't like 337 owners.
> Just kidding
> Maybe


 
  Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ultrainferno

For those interested, I'm selling 2399 Chatham/tung Sol tubes (5998 equivalent). I did a group buy in the Woo Thread and there till are 14 10 8 6 5 tubes left. PM me for more info


----------



## snip3r77

Drop yuking an email a few days back. No response from him


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Anyone uses the 337 here that can comment if there's a SIGNIFICANT difference with the 339?
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  It probably should be pointed out that there are 3-4 different versions of 337, with the most significant differences being output capacitance, and the main power resistors.
   
  Heres mine, with the capacitor bracket removed.  Not shown are the  two cooling fans I added to the chassis base to keep the resistors cool.

   
  Bad choice of caps, results in a ~98 Hz high pass filter when used with 32 ohm cans.  Surprisingly the amp is not bass-shy at all.  But it really needs around ~250uf of total capacitance for optimum use with lower Z phones.  Mine is not going to remain stock for long.
   
   

   
   
  other peoples amps...
  I think they realized their error and addressed it with subsequent versions...  Not sure why they switched resistors, but there are two cases of overheat failure I know of.  Not a high frequency occurrence, but something to consider.

   
  Another version with even more caps.
   
   

   
   
  Latest rendition... re-arranged caps and 2x additional power resistors.

   
   
  Theres also one more older version, similar to mine but without the preamp circuit.  WWW prices (new) have ranged from ~$800-1300 for the various models.


----------



## hifimanrookie

i have the latest version of the 337 (in the last pic)...thats why its doing so well with the he500 i guess with all those extra power transistors..lolz..am in contact with a tube modder and he said he can upgrade it to an even higher level with what he calls Ultra Caps....


----------



## telecaster

Those are the amps I looked at and that gave me the idea about switching the elecrolytic caps in the 339 for film MKP caps - If I'm not mistaken the particular caps are green and not exactly the MKP type which is the best type of film resonably priced - Anyway I was unable to source those green film caps so I choosed what was available from my supplier-


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Drop yuking an email a few days back. No response from him


 
  That has been my experience as well. When I have gotten a response their use of English is so bad that it is impossible to communicate. I have one of their 332C amps and I like what it does, but don't try to communicate with the factory. In my experience it is useless to try. I would have ordered a 339 from them but the lack of communication skills and the lapse between attempts, sometimes months, kept me from going forward.


----------



## BackwardPawn

If I can't be guaranteed to get a 6JS7GT with mesh, am I better off just ordering the 5693s?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> If I can't be guaranteed to get a 6JS7GT with mesh, am I better off just ordering the 5693s?


 
  I admit the gt mesh plates are very hard to get..am looking for a spare pair also..the 5693 reds are wonderfull tubes also..less detaillike and a bit warmer..but pairs well with the 5998's..they only look so ugly...red!!! 
  Am also looking for a pair of GEC A1834 brown based..considered even better then the 5998's..only the price!!!.350gbp for a matched pair..thats 540usd good old us dollars


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Those are the amps I looked at and that gave me the idea about switching the elecrolytic caps in the 339 for film MKP caps - If I'm not mistaken the particular caps are green and not exactly the MKP type which is the best type of film resonably priced - Anyway I was unable to source those green film caps so I choosed what was available from my supplier-


 
  I m pretty sure the output coupling caps in these amps (337) are Vishay ERO...
   

   
  Unfortunately I dont have the space in my 337 to use soda can HUGE MKP film caps.  I need about 200-250uf at 400-450V.  A film cap would have been my first choice though.
   
  WALL-Y and I have been exchanging messages and he suggested using low ESR electrolytic caps for the bulk of my capacitance reservoir, and bypass-cap it with smaller (~.5uf) film caps or paper-oil.  I have about 82x77x51mm volume space per side to work in once I remove the OEM 51uf.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I admit the gt mesh plates are very hard to get..am looking for a spare pair also..the 5693 reds are wonderfull tubes also..less detaillike and a bit warmer..but pairs well with the 5998's..they only look so ugly...red!!!
> Am also looking for a pair of GEC A1834 brown based..considered even better then the 5998's..only the price!!!.350gbp for a matched pair..thats 540usd good old us dollars


 
   
  Really, the 5693 are supposed to be the most detailed I always presumed. My 6SJ7WGT mesh plates are still burning in, can't compare yet.
  Good luck on those GEC!


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Really, the 5693 are supposed to be the most detailed I always presumed. My 6SJ7WGT mesh plates are still burning in, can't compare yet.
> Good luck on those GEC!


 
   
  I haven't heard either pair, but I'd read that the 6SJ7GT with mesh was more detailed but colder, while the 5693s had less detail, but more warmth.  Since I'm using Beyers, anything I can do to make them warmer is probably a good thing.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> I haven't heard either pair, but I'd read that the 6SJ7GT with mesh was more detailed but colder, while the 5693s had less detail, but more warmth.  Since I'm using Beyers, anything I can do to make them warmer is probably a good thing.


 
   
  Change headphone


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Change headphone


 
  He500-337-5998-5693..maybe a combo u would love?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Have mostly been listening to the HD650 again. And the LCD2 on my new super rig


----------



## eantala

hi guys, what has your experience been buying from yuking09.com?
  I ordered a 339 yesterday but only got paypal receipt for the payment.
   
  No order confirmation from the website.  I emailed them to specify 110v and ask for a estimated shipment date/tracking
  info as I imagine someone would need to be home to sign but no reply.
   
  Can you tell me what kind of turn around time to expect?


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> He500-337-5998-5693..maybe a combo u would love?


 
  I might eventually change.  I think I'll hang onto the 339 for a while   Isn't the 339 just a slightly better 337, anyway?  I need to find somewhere to audition some headphones, though--maybe a meet next time there's a meet in the area.  I actually like the Beyers as all around headphones--and I have constantly sore muscles around my jaw due to a rare condition so they're one of the only brands I've tried that don't bother me.
   
  My one issue with them is they come up a little cold on certain genres of music.  The =C=s I currently have on help with that a little, and the RCA's really helped.  The only reason I went back to the =C=s is I'm playing through Dead Space 3 and it seemed a shame to waste RCA's on a game.  I'll order the 5693s, but may even leave the stock input tubes in for the same reason.  As soon as I'm done with the game, though I'll switch back.
   
  Would socket savers work to switch tubes on the fly (so I can listen to music using good tubes while I'm working and put the cheap tubes in at night for games and TV) or will they just degrade the sound in general?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





eantala said:


> hi guys, what has your experience been buying from yuking09.com?
> I ordered a 339 yesterday but only got paypal receipt for the payment.
> 
> No order confirmation from the website.  I emailed them to specify 110v and ask for a estimated shipment date/tracking
> ...


 
   
  Lately it's been very tough but communication never was the strongest point of LF. I think most people received their 339 within 2 weeks. I never got a tracking number or anything but the amp arrived quick.
  I can't really complain about communication with LF, sure customer service is not like a professional european or US company but that's mostly language related I think.  I always got a reply (but I did send my emails in chinese)
  Try again in a day or 2 if yo didn't get a reply, its fairly important your amp is 110V 
   
   
  Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Would socket savers work to switch tubes on the fly (so I can listen to music using good tubes while I'm working and put the cheap tubes in at night for games and TV) or will they just degrade the sound in general?


 
   
  I have socket savers in most of my amps except for the WA2, it doesn't degrade anything, it just saves the original socket


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Lately it's been very tough but communication never was the strongest point of LF. I think most people received their 339 within 2 weeks. I never got a tracking number or anything but the amp arrived quick.
> I can't really complain about communication with LF, sure customer service is not like a professional european or US company but that's mostly language related I think.  I always got a reply (but I did send my emails in chinese)
> Try again in a day or 2 if yo didn't get a reply, its fairly important your amp is 110V
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful collection you got going there =).
   
  I sold my LF339 and V200 recently, so now my gear doesn't quite match yours as much (except I also have the Bottlehead Crack + Speedball, lol).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> Beautiful collection you got going there =).
> 
> I sold my LF339 and V200 recently, so now my gear doesn't quite match yours as much (except I also have the Bottlehead Crack + Speedball, lol).


 
   
  thanks, I still have the V200. what did you replace the 339 and V200 with?


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> thanks, I still have the V200. what did you replace the 339 and V200 with?


 
  I didn't really replace them, just sold them because I got rid of both the HD650 and HE-500.  Bottlehead Crack is very fantastic with the HD800, but lo and behold, I am getting rid of those soon as well... The HE-6 is just a beast, in comparison.
   
  Something about tube amps just get me excited... and the La Figaro 339 is/was certainly a finely crafted amplifier.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Quote: 





> I have socket savers in most of my amps except for the WA2, it doesn't degrade anything, it just saves the original socket


 
   
  Thanks, I'll have to pick up a pair, then.
   
  I see you're using EF80s.  I wish I could use mine.  Do you have any idea how I can fix my adapter.  I know what the pin continuity should be--is it as easy as just attaching the wires or are those connections they use between pins in the B9A portion of the adapter necessary?
   
  or...I could ebay my EF80s, buy a pair of 5693s, enjoy my RCA 6AS7Gs.  I know its not the best pairing, but it should produce a nice warm sound and its what I've got at the moment.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Can anyone explain the difference between the 6AS7Gs and the 5998s?  I keep reading that the 5998 has higher gain, so they pair better with the 5693s, but using stock input tubes and the 6AS7Gs, I don't feel like I'm missing any power, though.  Am I going to run into problems pairing the 5693s with the tubes I have?


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

If I recall, the difference in power is along the lines of 10% (anyone with datasheet, please feel free to correct this) so I'll be surpried if this will cause you any issues.
   
  KP


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between the 6AS7Gs and the 5998s?  I keep reading that the 5998 has higher gain, so they pair better with the 5693s, but using stock input tubes and the 6AS7Gs, I don't feel like I'm missing any power, though.  Am I going to run into problems pairing the 5693s with the tubes I have?


 
  I think u miss read that info..the higher gain is only of importance to drive hard to drive planars..and yes..i also read its about 10% gain in power compared to other power tubes..
   
  i tried, tungsols sj7gt mesh plates, rca 5693 reds and the standard chinese tubes..all paired fine with the 5998.. But to my ears (and also to skylab, wellknown here on headfi) the tung sols sj7gt mesh plates is best tube to pair with the 5998 for the 337 anyway.


----------



## BackwardPawn

Thats good.  I'll order the 5693s then and then figure out what to do about the EF80s.  If I'm happy with the 5693s and the 6AS7Gs I may just give up on my project to redo the adapters.  Thanks.
   
  One of the tube stores I called about prices heard I was using adapters and suggested I get tubes made for my sockets, anyway.  He said he's heard of too many cases where the adapters just randomly stop working and need to be rebuilt.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





backwardpawn said:


> Thats good.  I'll order the 5693s then and then figure out what to do about the EF80s.  If I'm happy with the 5693s and the 6AS7Gs I may just give up on my project to redo the adapters.  Thanks.
> 
> One of the tube stores I called about prices heard I was using adapters and suggested I get tubes made for my sockets, anyway.  He said he's heard of too many cases where the adapters just randomly stop working and need to be rebuilt.


 
  I. Agree..i prefer tubes directly into the sockets above adapters..but again..imho ofcourse..


----------



## Ultrainferno

I prefer the EF80 with the RCA/Chatham and the RCA Red with the 2399/5998.
  No idea about the adapters however, sorry.
   
  I still have 4 2399/5998 tubes available btw.


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Lately it's been very tough but communication never was the strongest point of LF. I think most people received their 339 within 2 weeks. I never got a tracking number or anything but the amp arrived quick.
> I can't really complain about communication with LF, sure customer service is not like a professional european or US company but that's mostly language related I think.  I always got a reply (but I did send my emails in chinese)
> Try again in a day or 2 if yo didn't get a reply, its fairly important your amp is 110V


 
   
  thanks , I just sent them another email, this time in Chinese with help from a Chinese girl at work. I'm hoping someone from Yuking09.com replies back or I might have to try to call them.
   
  Reminds me of that episode of Seinfeld when George ordered some tonic thats suppose to grow hair from China and had to get his Chinese food delivery guy to translate for him and try and get the status!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I prefer the EF80 with the RCA/Chatham and the RCA Red with the 2399/5998.
> No idea about the adapters however, sorry.
> 
> I still have 4 2399/5998 tubes available btw.


 
  Have u burned in the wgt mesh plates yet? And u still think the 5693 is best with 5998/2399? Or is it still burning in? Do u know the difference betweeen the wgt u have and the gt i have? Do they sound different in any way?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Have u burned in the wgt mesh plates yet? And u still think the 5693 is best with 5998/2399? Or is it still burning in? Do u know the difference betweeen the wgt u have and the gt i have? Do they sound different in any way?


 
   
  Still burning in! "W" means ruggedized for use in high vibration applications. No idea about the sound.
  Two 2399 tubes left!


----------



## wlz12

Just got Yulong Sabre D18 to replace my old DAC to pair the 339 with. Its a very musical combo, but for some it might be too slow. Though for me it sounds fantastic, have been listening for a few hours and still getting chills.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> Just got Yulong Sabre D18 to replace my old DAC to pair the 339 with. Its a very musical combo, but for some it might be too slow. Though for me it sounds fantastic, have been listening for a few hours and still getting chills.


 
  I just found out the antelope zodiac would be the right pair with the 339/337..anyone tried one?


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> Just got Yulong Sabre D18 to replace my old DAC to pair the 339 with. Its a very musical combo, but for some it might be too slow. Though for me it sounds fantastic, have been listening for a few hours and still getting chills.


 
  Oh good to hear - In what way do you mean slow? Didn't expect D18 to do this - expected a dynamic type of sound. What source did you come from?


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I just found out the antelope zodiac would be the right pair with the 339/337..anyone tried one?


 
   
  Sorry haven't tried it, but the Yulong sabre d18 is a good match.
  Quote: 





golotripa said:


> Oh good to hear - In what way do you mean slow? Didn't expect D18 to do this - expected a dynamic type of sound. What source did you come from?


 
  It was a tad to slow at first, but after burning it in for a few hours it became faster and now i'm happy with the speed of it. Maybe since beijing is pretty cold now when i listened to it at first it wasn't heated up yet. Now its simply sublime. Can't stop listening to it, very musical.


----------



## Contrails

I am looking at getting the 339 for my He500.  I have one query though, does the 339 come with some sort of protection relay incase of power cuts?  
   
  I live in Indonesia, where power cuts are common.  And would this damage the headphones?
   
  Kind regards,


----------



## wlz12

contrails said:


> I am looking at getting the 339 for my He500.  I have one query though, does the 339 come with some sort of protection relay incase of power cuts?
> 
> I live in Indonesia, where power cuts are common.  And would this damage the headphones?
> 
> Kind regards,



I don't think there are issues in that area. I am also an indonesian and the only thing you should worry about is the temperature. I once brought back my 339 home and didnt turn on the ac and left ky hd650 on top of it for 10-15 mins when i was back the headband melted. So just be careful as when i live in beijing it never gets hot and only occasionally warm.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





wlz12 said:


> I don't think there are issues in that area. I am also an indonesian and the only thing you should worry about is the temperature. I once brought back my 339 home and didnt turn on the ac and left ky hd650 on top of it for 10-15 mins when i was back the headband melted. So just be careful as when i live in beijing it never gets hot and only occasionally warm.


 
   
  I heard that story before


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I heard that story before


 
  Everytime i put my HD-650 on it just stares and reminds me not to put it on top of LF339. Although they are a heavenly pairing they should be left in contact for long periods under hot temperature. What a conflicted relaionship they have


----------



## Ultrainferno

How are my power cables doing?


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> How are my power cables doing?


 
  You have to ask the guy in the other room, who is currently doing things to his Leben


----------



## Contrails

Another query guys.  I have emailed Yiu about this but no reply.  Does the shipping come with a tracking number?  I am too scared to have it shipped to Indonesia and have it mysteriously disappear!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Don't think there's tracking no.


----------



## Oskari

There certainly are ways to send stuff out of China with tracking; EMS, for example.


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Another query guys.  I have emailed Yiu about this but no reply.  Does the shipping come with a tracking number?  I am too scared to have it shipped to Indonesia and have it mysteriously disappear!


 
  I'm in the same boat, I got a 339 on the way.  Liu sent an email to say my amp had shipped and was in transit but no tracking number.
  Also I emailed them my phone number but Im sure they didn't give that to the courier.  I have live in a new construction development (Im the first and only resident!!)  that most UPS/Fedex guys haven't been able to find it but I always had a tracking so I could call them and pickup but not so in this case.
   
*Does anyone know what courier (DHL, etc) Yuking09 uses when they ship to the United States*?  
  ( I'm thinking of calling with my last name and maybe they get status that way.)


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





contrails said:


> I am looking at getting the 339 for my He500.  I have one query though, does the 339 come with some sort of protection relay incase of power cuts?
> 
> I live in Indonesia, where power cuts are common.  And would this damage the headphones?
> 
> Kind regards,


 
   
   339 uses the cathode output.So no need to equip the power protection. Sudden electricity out can't damage the earphones. When the macine is on do to move or touch the tubes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

2399 group buy complete. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Contrails

I just ordered one as well! Here we go again...
   
   
   


> 2399 group buy complete. Thanks everyone!


 
   
  Oh crap, just missed out.


----------



## telecaster

Upgrading syndrom is coming. Could owners please can tell me what they disliked with their HD800 and 339? I don't like very heavy headphones thats why I fear the orthos...


----------



## wlz12

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Upgrading syndrom is coming. Could owners please can tell me what they disliked with their HD800 and 339? I don't like very heavy headphones thats why I fear the orthos...


 
  Having the same syndrom here. I heard that T1 would be a great combo


----------



## jono454

There was a group buy for the 339?


----------



## Ultrainferno

no for the 2399 tubes


----------



## Contrails

I received an email saying my amp will be shipped on Monday after some testing.  Sweet! Can't wait for it to arrive.  I have also been reading up on tube rolling and so far I have summarised the following tubes to be the best ones for the 339 for added bass and soundstage. EF80s from Telefunken or other brands or Red RCA 5693 as input tubes.  6AS7 from RCA or Chatham 2399 as power tubes. What do you guys think? 
   
  Also, they wouldn't have to be matched, as the 339 is dual mono.  I might be wrong about this.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You're right about the tubes. You can add TS 5998 for orthos
  I wouldn't match the power tubes, input tubes are matched on mine


----------



## hifimanrookie

In my humble opinion the ts sj7gt mesh plates have best soundstage and gives more detail then the 5693 reds..i tried both with my 5998 in my 337..bass is a eenie weenie less with the mesh plates compared to the 5693 reds though..to my ears anyway.


----------



## telecaster

Yeah go for the most available, chasing rare tube is sure fun though you gotta have some dough!
  My advice is stay away from the EF80 and go for the 5693 with some western 6AS7G.
  And buy tube NOS from a store so in case your tubes hum, you can return them easily. Paying extra for this is not a luxury, it is a trouble saver!
   
  The 6SJ7GT available meaning "not the Tungsol sadly", have good sound, but I can't recommend them as I had terrible issues with the ones I tried. I bought them as NOS and one sylvania red plated on me! Scary and not fun... The construction of my sylvania 6SJ7WGT were horribly light and not inspiring while my Tungsol are so well made and heavy in comparaison. I can't recommend 6SJ7GT unless they are Tungsol! Maybe you can find another brand that is well made, but I don't know one.
   
  Of all the EF80 I had, and I tried a lots of them, all were prone to hum, some more than others, and the best were telefunken EF800, expensive real NOS and then some TF EF800 hum too!
  I like modern Mullard EF80 available and sounds good, but I had some that hummed too...
  But I can tell you that a good pair of EF80 with 6AS7G has got incredible bass and detail at the same and it's an addicting sound presentation, only slightly fatiguing at loud volume imho.
   
  I would advice to use invest in 5693 as trouble free good driver to begin with, and for fun later you will soon be addicted to tube rolling that is a sure thing so begin with solid value is better imho.
   
  6AS7G from RCA or GE or western maker (beware of russian rebrand) and do a research before buying a less known brand for that tube, there is a lot of russian rebrand with strange named ones.
   
  If you can find 7236 from TS or Cetron, or 6080 from Bendix, they are awesome sounding.
   
  Of course the best is still the 5998, but you gotta shell out some more money for them which may or may not be worth it, it all depends on you. Personnaly in my setup I don't need them, as Ultra said, if you want some Orthos with 339, you probably more than need them. But I wouldn't recommend Orthos as they are only 50 or 60 ohms impedance and that is low for OTL amps like 339, unless you upgrade the output coupling capacitance.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Yeah go for the most available, chasing rare tube is sure fun though you gotta have some dough!
> My advice is stay away from the EF80 and go for the 5693 with some western 6AS7G.
> And buy tube NOS from a store so in case your tubes hum, you can return them easily. Paying extra for this is not a luxury, it is a trouble saver!
> 
> ...


 
  U mean the bendix 6080wb graphite plated tubes right? I have one pair (matched pair costs 140 usd!)of those and those superheavy buggers sound deep and strong..almost like the 5998 i also have..
  i normally use my tung sols sj7gt (very hard to get) as drivers and ts 5998 as power..and it sounds heavenly..just as a experiment i now have the rca 5693 reds in..and on flacs from enya..the female voices sound more velvet..more natural then with the ts driver tubes..have to listen more..didnt expected this...will keep them in for at least 100 hours more to burn them in adequally..they ony have 20 hours or so n them..
   
  if my budget stretches far enough i wanna buy the best tube i heard of: the western electric a1834..they are super expensive..but said to be even better then ts 5998.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Of course the best is still the 5998, but you gotta shell out some more money for them which may or may not be worth it, it all depends on you. Personnaly in my setup I don't need them, as Ultra said, if you want some Orthos with 339, you probably more than need them. _*But I wouldn't recommend Orthos as they are only 50 or 60 ohms impedance and that is low for OTL amps like 339, unless you upgrade the output coupling capacitance.*_


 
   
  Hey tele... Curiously, isn't a coupling cap upgrade only part of the problem?  it only solves the high pass filtering effect of the low-Z load... right?  So even with a BIG cap upgrade, the tubes are still "seeing" the wrong impedance load.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> U mean the bendix 6080wb graphite plated tubes right? I have one pair (matched pair costs 140 usd!)of those and those superheavy buggers sound deep and strong..almost like the 5998 i also have..
> i normally use my tung sols sj7gt (very hard to get) as drivers and ts 5998 as power..and it sounds heavenly..just as a experiment i now have the rca 5693 reds in..and on flacs from enya..the female voices sound more velvet..more natural then with the ts driver tubes..have to listen more..didnt expected this...will keep them in for at least 100 hours more to burn them in adequally..they ony have 20 hours or so n them..
> 
> if my budget stretches far enough i wanna buy the best tube i heard of: the western electric a1834..they are super expensive..but said to be even better then ts 5998.


 
  Yep the bendix I find them punchy and hot while still having strong bass that is very dynamic.
  The tung sol mesh I find them perfect to listen to any gender of music, they are really good with the 339. But I listen to them a long time ago now I use english L63 tubes and I really miss the tungsol actually ^^
  The 5693 are beautiful tubes in their own rights, but I found the TS mesh to be both more beautiful sounding and looking. The former being more important for sure but the later is still important to my eye.
  I heard the a1834 were just matched 5998, but I really don't know anything about them, and trusting on these can be hard stretch.
  You got all the best tubes already, I'm envious hehe! You only need the GEC 6AS7G but they are overly priced imho.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> Hey tele... Curiously, isn't a coupling cap upgrade only part of the problem?  it only solves the high pass filtering effect of the low-Z load... right?  So even with a BIG cap upgrade, the tubes are still "seeing" the wrong impedance load.


 
  I don't have orthos, but Ultra found out that they are best with more power meaning the 5998.
   
  Yes the high pass filter from the output coupling capacitors are the culprit imho of the non optimal bass from low impedance phone on the 339.
  Is your 337 only 50uF by channel?
  The stock 339 has 130uF by channel.
  I have changed mine for MKP film caps at 260uF by channel, bypassed by teflon 0,1uf cap. Sounds good to me! ^^ (oh and I bypassed the last power caps with 1uF pio)
  What are your plans on your mod?
   
  I have the fantasy to put electrolytics switchable on or off that would be bypassed by my film caps when in the circuit. So that I can run Ortho or low impedance phones easily... Maybe adding 500uF by channel of good ESR electrolytics.
   
  I don't consider 50 ohm low on the load. What are your measurements about the output impedance of the tubes?
   
  Only with very low impedance headphones there are issue, but 50 ohm which is the minimum for the models we are speaking of (HE500, LCD2/3) isn't that low at all.


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





contrails said:


> I received an email saying my amp will be shipped on Monday after some testing.  Sweet! Can't wait for it to arrive.  I have also been reading up on tube rolling and so far I have summarised the following tubes to be the best ones for the 339 for added bass and soundstage. EF80s from Telefunken or other brands or Red RCA 5693 as input tubes.  6AS7 from RCA or Chatham 2399 as power tubes. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, they wouldn't have to be matched, as the 339 is dual mono.  I might be wrong about this.


 
  Cool I'm in the same boat,  I got an email from Lui Yi on Sunday saying my amp was shipped.  I already have a set of NOS red rca 5693 and 2 pairs of 5998, just sitting their and waiting. Cant wait to get this thing!
  I got HD650, He500 and LCD2.2   hopefully the 339 works good with all 3.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





eantala said:


> Cool I'm in the same boat,  I got an email from Lui Yi on Sunday saying my amp was shipped.  I already have a set of NOS red rca 5693 and 2 pairs of 5998, just sitting their and waiting. Cant wait to get this thing!
> I got HD650, He500 and LCD2.2   hopefully the 339 works good with all 3.


 
   
  Especially for the HD650 and the HE500. Not bad with LCD 2 but I prefer it on a very powerful SS


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Especially for the HD650 and the HE500. Not bad with LCD 2 but I prefer it on a very powerful SS


 
  +1 i totally agree..the lcd sounds better on a violectric v200 to my ears anyway.


----------



## Justin_Time

hifimanrookie said:


> +1 i totally agree..the lcd sounds better on a violectric v200 to my ears anyway.




I tried the LCD2 with many different amps, tube-hybrid and SS. I completely agree with you: the LCD sounds best with the V200. I think it has to do with the ultra clean midrange which the LCD requires because of some of it's own shortcoming in this area--a slight honking sound. The RWA Corvina (balanced hybrid) works well too; the sound with the LCD2 was very smooth but a tad too dark for my tast. I have good luck pairing the LCD with the Schiit Mjolnir as well. It was clearly the most powerful sound of the group but the midrange was not as clean as the V200's.

Cheers!


----------



## Contrails

Thanks everyone.  I just picked up some RCA 6AS7G and Tung sol 6SJ7GT.  I am getting the 6SJ7GT matched.  They are being shipped and hopefully won't be damaged in transit.  Do I need an adapter for the 6SJ7GT to attach to the 339?
   
  The 5693 do kinda spoil the look of the amp ; ) 5998, maybe one day. 
   
  Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Do I need an adapter for the 6SJ7GT to attach to the 339?


 
   
  No, it is a 5693 equivalent. Where did you get the TS 6SJ7GT?


----------



## Contrails

http://electols.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1643_1644&products_id=66562


----------



## eantala

today Liu Yi sent me a fedex tracking , my 339 is in "TSUEN WAN, HK​  ​ she should be here this Wednesday, I already bought 4 NOS 2399 Chatham (1 pair for backup 




)
and a pair of 5693 and already have them in hand so I'm ready to roll.
   
any other worthwhile input tubes to pickup besides the 5693?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Thanks everyone.  I just picked up some RCA 6AS7G and Tung sol 6SJ7GT.  I am getting the 6SJ7GT matched.  They are being shipped and hopefully won't be damaged in transit.  Do I need an adapter for the 6SJ7GT to attach to the 339?
> 
> The 5693 do kinda spoil the look of the amp ; ) 5998, maybe one day.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.


 
   
  Don't shoot the messenger but I'll bet you 1 cold beer those aren't mesh plates 6SJ7GT


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> http://electols.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1643_1644&products_id=66562


 
  15 dollar for ts sj7gt mesh plates???? Hard to believe.


----------



## telecaster

He may well be Lucky and gets them who knows!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





eantala said:


> today Liu Yi sent me a fedex tracking , my 339 is in "TSUEN WAN, HK​  ​ she should be here this Wednesday, I already bought 4 NOS 2399 Chatham (1 pair for backup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Real NOS telefunken EF800 that don't hum, but you have to make adapters for them.
  The mesh plates TS of course if you can find those.


----------



## Ultrainferno

telecaster said:


> He may well be Lucky and gets them who knows!




Doubtful. I asked the seller a few weeks ago. They're not mesh


----------



## telecaster

Hehe so those TS aren't mesh! Would have been too good to be true ;p
   
  Anyway for that kind of money you are Lucky already if you got smooth plate 6SJ7GT from Tungsol, they sound good from what I read, bit better than all the rest of the ribbed plated 6SJ7GT.


----------



## Contrails

Oops, I thought all Tung Sol 6SJ7GT would have mesh plates, well as per google images they all did! (Yes, big facepalm)
   
  Oh well, the joys of tube rolling...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Listening to the 339 with Chatham copper grid 6AS7G and Mesh plates Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT right now with the HE500
   

   
  Sorry for he bad pic but the sound is awesome. I prefer the Telefunken EF80 and the 6SJ7WGT TS over the RCA RED


----------



## longbowbbs

Love seeing tubes in the morning!


----------



## eantala

- 

    3/03/2013  -  Sunday
 4:56 am  Arrived at FedEx location
    NEWARK, NJ

   
  guys we're getting closer, she arrived in NJ this morning!! due to be delivered on Wednesday..
  I feel like buying some more tubes, anyone know a good source for those Tung Sol Mesh Plate 6sj7? those look so cool..


----------



## Ultrainferno

Haven't found/seen any in a while now. At least not for acceptable prices


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Haven't found/seen any in a while now. At least not for acceptable prices


 
  +1 I agree..am so happy i have a pair.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





eantala said:


> -
> 
> 3/03/2013  -  Sunday
> 4:56 am  Arrived at FedEx location
> ...


 
  !!! cant wait to see your pics and read impressions.
   
  LOVE my 337, its an effing BEAST pushing output transformers and Grados.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> +1 I agree..am so happy i have a pair.


 
  +2... hifi we have the same amp.  TS tubes sound amazing in the DV amps.


----------



## Golotripa

hifimanrookie said:


> +1 I agree..am so happy i have a pair.



No need to rub it in  haha


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> !!! cant wait to see your pics and read impressions.
> 
> LOVE my 337, its an effing BEAST pushing output transformers and Grados.


 

 I though the 337 was OTL like the 339?
   
  KP


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> I though the 337 was OTL like the 339?
> 
> KP


 
  Yes..so? Check some reviews and listen to my words..the 337 and 339 are one of the few tube amps which pair perfectly with the he500..but u have to have the latest model of the 337..with the extracapacitators..the older models are weaker in that area...but still do fine with the he500..i just found that out recently...the new ones are much better to drive a he500..the 339 is already better optimized for the he500...


----------



## Ultrainferno

He means: OTL = Output Transformer-Less
  He was referring to the statement below
  Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> LOVE my 337, its an effing BEAST pushing output transformers and Grados.


 
   
  I rest my case.
  Oh and all 339 owners just know the 337 can't touch it. Go to your own thread
  I kid


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> I though the 337 was OTL like the 339?
> 
> KP


 
  Yes... but I push a pair of output transformers with mine, and use that to drive my low-Z Grados and K701.  Thats (IMHO) a better solution (far better with the Grados), being that it presents the tubes with an optimal high impedance load.  DV (for whatever reason) under-spec'd capacitance of the earlier 337 models.  It was something they recognized and addressed with re-released designs.
   
  Threads of interest for those into DIY...
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/652270/output-coupling-cap-and-transformer-mod
   
  Theres some excellent OT discussions in this thread here, and some detailed FR and THD analysis by Elliottstudio in the latter posts:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/629661/a-lo-cost-ht-supply-true-transformer-coupled-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Ultrainferno

cool ^ ^


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> cool ^ ^


 
  Thanks... but I can't take credit for it.  Nikongod was the one who re-directed me in this regard.  Prior to that I was only thinking about capacitance upgrades, neglecting still the impedance miss-match issue.  Which really is the root cause here.  Impedance mis-matching I think is a very miss-understood design factor... a lot of amp makers tout their amps as "powerful enough to drive anything", and thats just not the case.
   
  What a mod like this does is totally changes the playing field for anyone who has ever said/thought (myself included), "My low impedance Grado, Denon, Ortho, Sony (etc) can't work well with that OTL amp."  The 337 (even the older ones) are dual-mono well thought out designs that really lend well to OT coupling.  I am wondering how well a transformer mod works with the smaller DV and LD amps?... Some day I'll try it with those too.


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yes..so? Check some reviews and listen to my words..the 337 and 339 are one of the few tube amps which pair perfectly with the he500..but u have to have the latest model of the 337..with the extracapacitators..the older models are weaker in that area...but still do fine with the he500..i just found that out recently...the new ones are much better to drive a he500..the 339 is already better optimized for the he500...


 

 Yes, the 339 drives my he500's fine. That wasn't my point.
   
  KP


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> Yes... but I push a pair of output transformers with mine, and use that to drive my low-Z Grados and K701.  Thats (IMHO) a better solution (far better with the Grados), being that it presents the tubes with an optimal high impedance load.  DV (for whatever reason) under-spec'd capacitance of the earlier 337 models.  It was something they recognized and addressed with re-released designs.
> 
> Threads of interest for those into DIY...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/652270/output-coupling-cap-and-transformer-mod
> ...


 
   
   
  Very cool stuff, thank you.
   
  KP


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> Very cool stuff, thank you.
> 
> KP


 
  Sure NP... and sorry everyone about the thread de-rail.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> Yes... but I push a pair of output transformers with mine, and use that to drive my low-Z Grados and K701.  Thats (IMHO) a better solution (far better with the Grados), being that it presents the tubes with an optimal high impedance load.  DV (for whatever reason) under-spec'd capacitance of the earlier 337 models.  It was something they recognized and addressed with re-released designs.
> 
> Threads of interest for those into DIY...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/652270/output-coupling-cap-and-transformer-mod
> ...


 
   
   
  very smart and cool solution, good work!


----------



## telecaster

Hey Wall-E!
   
  I got the parts and I made the adapter, only problem is i got no sound!
  I don't understand my problem I checked the filmaments, all the other pins seems correct...
  I cut the pins 4 5 and 8 so they don't come in contact with the base. All is wired like yours, and I too have pin 7 hot and pin 2 grounded...
  Still scratching my head!
  No damage to the amp so far, thanks gosh.
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> The machined teflon connex is a perfect match with the base but in black could be even nicer.
> I reduced the internal connection to total min, actually all the 7 wires coming from the 8 pin socket are only to extend the pins to make the proper joints with the bakelite tube base and at the same time making it very steady, don't need any glue!
> 
> And one thing u have to check in your amplifier, as u know the filaments are 7 & 2 I change the circuits in my amp pin 2 goes to the ground and 7 is hot.
> If u have opposite, change on adapter (make bridge 1,8,7) then pin 2 will be hot.


----------



## wolfetan44

Does the 339 work well with most all of headphones out there. Mid-Fi and up?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Hey Wall-E!
> 
> I got the parts and I made the adapter, only problem is i got no sound!
> I don't understand my problem I checked the filmaments, all the other pins seems correct...
> ...


 
  It should work, I'll check it out when I get home from work.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Does anybody know if its possible to exchange the 2 rca inputs into 2 slr inputs on the 337/339? It still stays unbalanced..only the connectors...as i wanna buy a dac with slr outputs..a balanced dac. I dont wanna buy a slr to rca converter..
  Thanks!


----------



## Ultrainferno

what balanced DAC are you getting? most of them I have had all head RCA outs as well as balanced outs


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> what balanced DAC are you getting? most of them I have had all head RCA outs as well as balanced outs


 
  Nad m51..as i understand the m51 sounds best when connected through its balanced connections..thats why i asked..


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Nad m51..as i understand the m51 sounds best when connected through its balanced connections..thats why i asked..


 
  There's no logic at all in that...
  Sorry. But please explain how your thoughts were because I simply can't understand the resoning.
   
  If you take the balanced signal and make it unbalanced.. In other words, use one of the outputs + ground. You have created a single-ended signal. In other words, the same thing as the RCA.


----------



## wolfetan44

The 339 is balanced?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> There's no logic at all in that...
> Sorry. But please explain how your thoughts were because I simply can't understand the resoning.
> 
> If you take the balanced signal and make it unbalanced.. In other words, use one of the outputs + ground. You have created a single-ended signal. In other words, the same thing as the RCA.


 
  Mmmm..i just thought the signal through the balanced circuit of the m51 would provide better sq then the unbalanved one and so provide better signal to the 337 ( lie the yulong sabre..its unbalanced..but has slr connections....but i see thats not needed..okay..i see it has no point trying that..oh well..then it will be rca to rca then..


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> It should work, I'll check it out when I get home from work.


 
  Thanks,
  I triple checked my soldering job on the adapter and they are exactly like yours.
   
  Just I wasn't 100% sure because I couldn't see all the wires left and the pins cut, but as you add commentaries, I followed and snap the 4 5 and 8th pins.
   
  Maybe I should check my amp. I know that I have my grid resistor going from pin1 to pin5... I would really appreciate a little photo of your DK339 driver socket ^^
  Sorry to bother you, but if you have the spare time to open you amp it would be great!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Thanks,
> I triple checked my soldering job on the adapter and they are exactly like yours.
> 
> Just I wasn't 100% sure because I couldn't see all the wires left and the pins cut, but as you add commentaries, I followed and snap the 4 5 and 8th pins.
> ...


 

 PM sent.


----------



## eantala

hi guys , I took delivery of the 339.. it was suppose to come in Wednesday but it came Monday night..I'll take pics later..
  I'm not much of an audiophile with golden ears, and even lesser of a reviewer..I just look for ways to enjoy music more.
  all I can say is I'm very impressed and this has it all over my bottlehead crack speedball as far as looks/build are concerned. 
   
  I listened for some time using stock tubes with the hd650, through a havana dac and could tell the amp had a lot of potential.
  Then next day I swapped tubes to some NOS Chatham 2399 and RCA red 5693 input tubes.  Things got much better.
   
  The next day I swapped out the hd650, for my the hifiman he500 , oh man oh man jeez louise, that is the ticket I kept asking myself what
  more can you ask for than this.  Then I thought this amp hasn't even broken in yet also I I'm listening to 320kbs streaming on spotify 
  havent even listen to FLAC files yet..
   
  LIke I said Im no writer so let me summarize like this, this amp has kept me till 2am, the straight 3 nights.  
  I find myself listening to entire songs , I'm not listening to "snippets"  I love this F'n thing!!    
   
  The only thing I want to change is the metal input tube, I rather have glass.  anyone know a source  for the Tung Sol mesh plate input tubes?


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





eantala said:


> hi guys , I took delivery of the 339.. it was suppose to come in Wednesday but it came Monday night..I'll take pics later..
> I'm not much of an audiophile with golden ears, and even lesser of a reviewer..I just look for ways to enjoy music more.
> all I can say is I'm very impressed and this has it all over my bottlehead crack speedball as far as looks/build are concerned.
> 
> ...


 
  The HE-500 with that pairing will make you wonder if you even really need the HD650 after a while... unless of course, you have comfort issues with the HE-500.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





eantala said:


> hi guys , I took delivery of the 339.. it was suppose to come in Wednesday but it came Monday night..I'll take pics later..
> I'm not much of an audiophile with golden ears, and even lesser of a reviewer..I just look for ways to enjoy music more.
> all I can say is I'm very impressed and this has it all over my bottlehead crack speedball as far as looks/build are concerned.
> 
> ...


 
  Those tung sols are hard to find..am lucky i have a pair..andwith the 5998's they are heaven in music..am now looking for a dac to pair it with..i heard the blue circle 509 dac goes perfect with a tube amp..


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  He'll want to keep the 650's with his Speedball....


----------



## Golotripa

Hey guys.. I experienced something weird with my 339... I was listening at normal volume, and then randomly it went extremely loud. I quickly turned the volume knobs to zero and it still played as same volume. I quickly took headphones out. 
   
  I now waited a minute and tried headphones back in and its normal again.
   
  Why did this happen? Did I do something wrong? Headphone was plugged in properly and I made really sure tubes were in properly at beginning...
   
  And now - 1 minute later -  it just did it again. I turned it all off. Whats going on??? This was with stock tubes by the way.. I do have others to try


----------



## Ultrainferno

Personally, I never heard of that happening, in any amp. Maybe someone else knows more. Keep us posted


----------



## Golotripa

Well, I've changed the tubes since to chatham 5998s and 5693.. The problem has not happened again and I have been listening for a for a few hours now. I suspect maybe a bad tube? I will admit I let it warm up for about 15min this time as opposed to 5min the first time - maybe that had something to do with it.. All I know is I'm not trying those tubes again lol
   
  Love the amp btw - amazing.. Whats a rough burn in time for optimal sound?


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's more the tubes that might need burn in. Not especially the amp


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> He'll want to keep the 650's with his Speedball....


 
  Very true, the HD650 + Crack/Speedball pairing is faster and to most, certainly more comfortable, so it is worth keeping in that aspect.  Bass  has more impact, so it plays better with metal, dubstep, electronica.
   
  I found the HE-500 with LF339 (TS5998/RCA5693) to be a jack of all trades pairing, where it was able to play virtually every genre fairly well, but was a master at none.


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> He'll want to keep the 650's with his Speedball....


 
   
  Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> Very true, the HD650 + Crack/Speedball pairing is faster and to most, certainly more comfortable, so it is worth keeping in that aspect.  Bass  has more impact, so it plays better with metal, dubstep, electronica.
> 
> I found the HE-500 with LF339 (TS5998/RCA5693) to be a jack of all trades pairing, where it was able to play virtually every genre fairly well, but was a master at none.


 
  you guys are real mind readers and your knowledge and experience shows!
  after hearing the he500 and 339, I was really thinking what to do with the hd650 & crack speedball.. both are great but one Im not trying to start a collection.
  But what I"ll do it keep he500/339 in the bedroom and move the hd650/crack to my family room, as these are open back they disturb my wife from falling asleep
  when cranked up a little bit at night.  This way I have alternatives both very good which are pretty good.
   
  The real question is what to do with my LCD2.2, I love how these sound and look but really don't want to buy a dedicated amp for it.
  right now I just use it with a dragonfly dac no amp at my workstation, I know it could be better but probaly not from the 339 / crack though I haven't tried.
  I know the best amp for it is probably the Violectric v200, but don't feel like dropping $800 on a solid state amp anymore.  I rather use the money for tube rolling!
   
  The other thing part of it is and I'm implying the LCD2.2 isn't transparent , but it doesn't seem to scale up as much as he500/hd650 though I admit I haven't heard it with the top amps like Cavalli Liquid Fire.  I do have the Q Cable with banana plugs ends, so I think I will run the LCD2.2 off speaker taps for the time being.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> Well, I've changed the tubes since to chatham 5998s and 5693.. The problem has not happened again and I have been listening for a for a few hours now. I suspect maybe a bad tube? I will admit I let it warm up for about 15min this time as opposed to 5min the first time - maybe that had something to do with it.. All I know is I'm not trying those tubes again lol
> 
> Love the amp btw - amazing.. Whats a rough burn in time for optimal sound?


 
  I let it burn in for at least 100hours..not non stop..as i was afraid of blowing it up as it gets very hot..lolz..so it took a while..some say tube amps need at least 200 hours..i guess u have to try it out urself..
  and a tip i learned from a tube man
   
  switching on:
  - switch the amp on WITHOUT the headphones connected and the source off ( or not connected also ) and the volume set on zero
  - let the amp/tubes warm up for at least 15 min
  - connect/switch on the source
  - connect the headphones
  - play the music and slowly adjust the volume on ur 337/339 to ur liking
   
  Switching off:
  - turn down volume on 337/339 to zero
  - switch off source
  - disconnect headphone
  - turn 337/339 off
   
  ps..dont switch off and then turn on immediately..they dont like that..let it off for at least 15 sec.
   
  ps2 if u wanna change tubes..let the amp cool down completely!!
   
  oops..i sound like momma telling u to wash ur teeth in mornings and evenings..sorry guys..just wanted to share the infoi got from a a very good tube modder.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Tell my why I can't turn on my source again? I sonetimes I turn it on before, somethimes after turning on the amp. Don't think it matters really, the rest I agree upon for sure.


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





eantala said:


> you guys are real mind readers and your knowledge and experience shows!
> after hearing the he500 and 339, I was really thinking what to do with the hd650 & crack speedball.. both are great but one Im not trying to start a collection.
> But what I"ll do it keep he500/339 in the bedroom and move the hd650/crack to my family room, as these are open back they disturb my wife from falling asleep
> when cranked up a little bit at night.  This way I have alternatives both very good which are pretty good.
> ...


 
  There was always something about the LCD-2 that kind of put me off.  I've owned it twice, both times revision 1, but I have heard the revision 2 with my (old now sold) gear before at a meet.  Paired with the Burson HA-160D, I wasn't a fan of the LCD-2.  Paired with the V200, the LCD-2 was much more desirable, but my ears still preferred the HE-500 paired with the LF339 when it came to sound preference as well as comfort over a longer period of time.  
   
  The LCD-3 is a different story, and I'd rank it above the HE-500 both in terms of sound preference and comfort... but it's definitely not worth $2,000 to my ears, and this was paired with the V200.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Tell my why I can't turn on my source again? I sonetimes I turn it on before, somethimes after turning on the amp. Don't think it matters really, the rest I agree upon for sure.


 
  When i switched off (or switched on) my source i always heared a plop in my headphones while connected directly..but ur right..as long the volume is zero on amp..its not really important how u switch on ur source..before or after switching on the amp..


----------



## kramer5150

I always turn on my source first.  My entech DAC doesn't even have an off switch.  It merely sits idle, data locks onto whatever stream I send it.
   
  Then turn the amp on, vol=0, no cans... Bring it up to a slow boil. Once warmed up plug in cans with the vol=0... Hit play, stream the data and let-er rip.
   
  A stable tube amp is a well disciplined tube amp.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> Hey guys.. I experienced something weird with my 339... I was listening at normal volume, and then randomly it went extremely loud. I quickly turned the volume knobs to zero and it still played as same volume. I quickly took headphones out.
> 
> I now waited a minute and tried headphones back in and its normal again.
> 
> ...


 
  Seems like the input level to the amp jumped from your source. I really don't think the amp can do that by itself.


----------



## snip3r77

WOW, you have both the speedball and the 339 set.
   
  How does the 650 + Crack compares with the HE500+339?
  Do you agree with VC that He500 doesn't excel in any genre and 650 excels in electronic?
   
  Thanks
   
  Quote: 





eantala said:


> you guys are real mind readers and your knowledge and experience shows!
> after hearing the he500 and 339, I was really thinking what to do with the hd650 & crack speedball.. both are great but one Im not trying to start a collection.
> But what I"ll do it keep he500/339 in the bedroom and move the hd650/crack to my family room, as these are open back they disturb my wife from falling asleep
> when cranked up a little bit at night.  This way I have alternatives both very good which are pretty good.
> ...


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> WOW, you have both the speedball and the 339 set.
> 
> How does the 650 + Crack compares with the HE500+339?
> Do you agree with VC that He500 doesn't excel in any genre and 650 excels in electronic?
> ...


 
  I didn't say that it doesn't excel in any genre, I said it was great with every genre, but unlike a headphone such as the HD800 for instance, it doesn't master one particular genre with a firm grip.
   
  I thought the HD650 paired with the Crack allowed it to sound faster, but also never said it was particularly amazing with electronica music.  To my ears, the HD650 will always be a slower, more laid back pair of headphones, but the crack makes its bass so crisp and impactful, and background so clean, that electronica music works.
   
  I apologize for any misleading information above.


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I let it burn in for at least 100hours..not non stop..as i was afraid of blowing it up as it gets very hot..lolz..so it took a while..some say tube amps need at least 200 hours..i guess u have to try it out urself..
> and a tip i learned from a tube man
> 
> switching on:
> ...


 
  Ok great thanks for this. I was pretty much following this, except the first time I only allowed 5 minutes warm up - I think that was the problem.
   
  5998s were really fantastic while they lasted. They worked yesterday, and now today one tube has stopped working. I switched tubes around and confirmed it was one of the tubes. I guess I'm back to stock tubes until I can get replacements . Is this weird for a tube to stop working after 1 day? I followed that procedure of turning on and off pretty much the same..
   
  BTW Stock tubes + 5693 is big bass punch, but little extension. Overall, stock tubes are quite crap lol. V200 is much better than LF339 with stock tubes, even my Yulong D100MK2 is probably better.


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





eantala said:


> you guys are real mind readers and your knowledge and experience shows!
> after hearing the he500 and 339, I was really thinking what to do with the hd650 & crack speedball.. both are great but one Im not trying to start a collection.
> But what I"ll do it keep he500/339 in the bedroom and move the hd650/crack to my family room, as these are open back they disturb my wife from falling asleep
> when cranked up a little bit at night.  This way I have alternatives both very good which are pretty good.
> ...


 
  Well I just got LF339, V200, HD650 and LCD2.2. I'm not "feeling" the LCD2.2 at the moment in general. It does definitely perform better on V200 due to slightly better bass response, smoother treble than the LF339+5998+5693 but it doesn't change the whole signature of the LCDs. I say, if you don't already prefer the LCD2.2's sound to your other headphones, I doubt your going to prefer it much more with a better matched dedicated amp. Just my opinion and trying to help 
   
  Oh, and that 339 + my tubes combo is truly awesome with HD650s - exactly what I was looking for!.. V200 is really great and I would definitely have kept it with HD650s if I was sticking to solid state. LF339 however is just that much better musically and in overall detail - only with upgraded tubes though. Time for me to try HE500


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





vc1187 said:


> I didn't say that it doesn't excel in any genre, I said it was great with every genre, but unlike a headphone such as the HD800 for instance, it doesn't master one particular genre with a firm grip.
> 
> I thought the HD650 paired with the Crack allowed it to sound faster, but also never said it was particularly amazing with electronica music.  To my ears, the HD650 will always be a slower, more laid back pair of headphones, but the crack makes its bass so crisp and impactful, and background so clean, that electronica music works.
> 
> I apologize for any misleading information above.


 
   
  I do agree, I have both amps as well


----------



## Contrails

After reading some recent posts, I can't wait for mine to arrive! 
   
  Fricking customs, I have to pay $40 in taxes for four tubes worth $100.  Add $30 on top for shipping.  Very sad right now, but hopefully the sound will be worth it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





contrails said:


> After reading some recent posts, I can't wait for mine to arrive!
> 
> Fricking customs, I have to pay $40 in taxes for four tubes worth $100.  Add $30 on top for shipping.  Very sad right now, but hopefully the sound will be worth it.


 
   
  Let us know if they turned out to be mesh plates


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> WOW, you have both the speedball and the 339 set.
> 
> How does the 650 + Crack compares with the HE500+339?
> Do you agree with VC that He500 doesn't excel in any genre and 650 excels in electronic?
> ...


 
  the he500 is really is a well rounder it does sound pretty good with all genre's.
  that second point is very interesting, I use my hd650 mainly for acoustic /jazz / classical because its wider soundstage spaces things out more then my he500/lcd2.2 which seem more narrow in comparison also instrument separation is very good.  As far as electronic, I haven't tried much with the hd650 so I'm really just guessing but I can't see it beating the he500/lcd2.2 for electronic for one important attribute for me with electronic music.  he500/lcd2.2 can get very physical/visceral in the bass whereas the hd650 really can't, I really need that tight slam for electronic  (yea I started off with car audio having 2 15's in my trunk  ).


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> Well I just got LF339, V200, HD650 and LCD2.2. I'm not "feeling" the LCD2.2 at the moment in general. It does definitely perform better on V200 due to slightly better bass response, smoother treble than the LF339+5998+5693 but it doesn't change the whole signature of the LCDs. I say, if you don't already prefer the LCD2.2's sound to your other headphones, I doubt your going to prefer it much more with a better matched dedicated amp. Just my opinion and trying to help
> 
> Oh, and that 339 + my tubes combo is truly awesome with HD650s - exactly what I was looking for!.. V200 is really great and I would definitely have kept it with HD650s if I was sticking to solid state. LF339 however is just that much better musically and in overall detail - only with upgraded tubes though. Time for me to try HE500


 
  thanks for this feedback especially since you own the V200 and going through same thing with your lcd2.2, yea I love my hd650/crack speedball and my 339/he500, so with the lcd2.2 aren't getting much use.  As good the lcd2.2 is its become the odd man out I don't want to buy yet another amp, there's something about these tube amps that makes me not want to buy a solid state amp anymore.
   
  btw when you try the he500 with the 339 , its going to be a life changing experience!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I only really started liking the LCD-2 with the V200 when I got a higher level dac, now I don't want to let it go anymore


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I only really started liking the LCD-2 with the V200 when I got a higher level dac, now I don't want to let it go anymore


 
  hmm  how high Ultra?  I have a dragonly and a MHDT havana, dont mind trying something new as long as I know its actually better and just a sideways move.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I fully understand what you're saying. The Dac goes for almost $2K though


----------



## vc1187

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I only really started liking the LCD-2 with the V200 when I got a higher level dac, now I don't want to let it go anymore


 
  I refuse to give into your generally expert opinion and buy the LCD-2 for a THIRD time =P.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Hahaha, I've been changing my mind about the LCD-2 ever since I got it (sell or not sell). If I do ever sell it (I wouldn't see why atm) I don't think I'd buy another one in the future. Well ok, maybe the LCD-3 which I enjoy more.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> After reading some recent posts, I can't wait for mine to arrive!
> 
> Fricking customs, I have to pay $40 in taxes for four tubes worth $100.  Add $30 on top for shipping.  Very sad right now, but hopefully the sound will be worth it.


 
  I completely know how u feel..i had same situation twice while ordering 3 pairs of excellent tubes..my bendix 6080 wb graphite columned, the 5998 and my 5693..although i hated dutch customs..am so happy with my tubes..especially the 5998.


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I only really started liking the LCD-2 with the V200 when I got a higher level dac, now I don't want to let it go anymore


 
  Ahhhh.. I suspect my Yulong D100 might be letting me down here if you feel like that - although I think it does a reasonable job. The deal breaker for me was the pressure it inserts on my upper cheeks. Can't deal with it, so I'm moving on. Plus, HD650 is a gun on 339.
   
  PLUS, tubes are the best novelty ever! They look so cool as well! See ya later solid state - never going back.
   
  LF339 4 LIFE.


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *eantala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw when you try the he500 with the 339 , its going to be a life changing experience!


 
  That's what I want to hear


----------



## wazzupi

Has anyone been tube rolling to find a good tube for the lcd 2.2 with the la figaro 339 ? I'm interesting in purchasing the hd800 or lcd2.2 as my next headphone as I already purchased and am waiting for my la figaro 339 *patiently lol*.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> Has anyone been tube rolling to find a good tube for the lcd 2.2 with the la figaro 339 ? I'm interesting in purchasing the hd800 or lcd2.2 as my next headphone as I already purchased and am waiting for my la figaro 339 *patiently lol*.


 
  Dont know how to say this nicely.but...allthough i love my 337 (339 is her sister) to death..i found out no matter what tube i used it didnt really sing with the lcd rev. 2 like it does with the he500. So better buy a he500 if u wanna keep ur 339..trust me..u wont regret that..the he500 in combo with 339/337 is a match in heaven
   
  if u do want the lcd then the v200 is a much much better choice.it sounds perfectly on that amp!.
   
  .it was okay at most with the lcd..the hd800 sounds even worse...i actually bought my 337 from a new owner of a hd800...as he hated how it sounded on the 337.so he sold it to buy a custommade bada amp...the bottlehead crack and bada amps sound very good with this phone i understand.
   
  the 337/339 sounds best on he500/400 the hd650 and k701..of the ones i tried or heard..there are more probably..
  dont get me wrong..i love the lcd's and one day i probably will buy a lcd 3...but not with the  337/339..but this is ofcourse imho.
  tip...best tubes are gec a1834 or TS 5998 for power and ts sj7gt mesh plates or rca 5693 reds for driver tubes..ofcourse again imho
   
  the bendix 6080wb with graphite columns is  in my opinion a hidden gem..its strong..so its perfect for planar phones who need a bit more gain..it sounds a bit like ts5998 only bass is fuller and detail and air is a bit less.
  pity the graphite columned tubes are hard to get..i by accident found a matched pair..so i call myself lucky.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and guys..this is ofcourse in my honest opinion and to my ears...


----------



## wazzupi

well I was under the impression the 339 was capable of driving any headphone in the spectrum of ohm(except the he-6 of course) but none of the other models were(darkvoice)...  also I find it odd that the lcd is always associated with the la figaro via pictures or in talks of it and that the he500 is ortho such as the lcd 2.2 and the hd650 has a similar sound signature to the lcd-2.2. I can't imagine it being bad, but probably not the best fitting amp for the lcd 2.2....


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> well I was under the impression the 339 was capable of driving any headphone in the spectrum of ohm(except the he-6 of course) but none of the other models were(darkvoice)...  also I find it odd that the lcd is always associated with the la figaro via pictures or in talks of it and that the he500 is ortho such as the lcd 2.2 and the hd650 has a similar sound signature to the lcd-2.2. I can't imagine it being bad, but probably not the best fitting amp for the lcd 2.2....


 
  Not bad..but not optimal also..in my opinion if u wanna spend that much on a headphone its best to get the best amp u can afford that pairs best...imho ofcourse.


----------



## Golotripa

I have to agree with Hifimanrookie. While the LCD2.2 was fine and more musical sounding on the 339, it didn't excel in the main asset of the LCD2.2 - this being its strong lower end. In fact, I much prefer my HD650 with the 339 in comparison. So yes, the LCD2.2 is NOT bad sounding, but it's just not a great pairing with the 339. 
   
  I should mention I haven't tried many tubes at all other than the stock tube and the 5998+5693. But again, if I had to, I would recommend choosing another amp to pair with LCD2.2s if that is your favorite sounding headphone.


----------



## snip3r77

Slight OT.

Since we can put the crackball to drive the HE500, I was just thinking how does the HD650 compares btw the 339 and the Crack?

Cheers.





eantala said:


> thanks for this feedback especially since you own the V200 and going through same thing with your lcd2.2, yea I love my hd650/crack speedball and my 339/he500, so with the lcd2.2 aren't getting much use.  As good the lcd2.2 is its become the odd man out I don't want to buy yet another amp, there's something about these tube amps that makes me not want to buy a solid state amp anymore.
> 
> btw when you try the he500 with the 339 , its going to be a life changing experience!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Slight OT.
> 
> Since we can put the crackball to drive the HE500, I was just thinking how does the HD650 compares btw the 339 and the Crack?
> 
> Cheers.


 
  Never heard the crack..but..i heard the hd650 on my amp..it Completely changes ur opinion about the hd650 being Mid-fi phone...with the 339/337 its honestly is a match in heaven...it sings! .only te he500 betters that with same amp...and am not only one who has this opinion.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Crack is faster, cleaner and more detailed.
339 is warmer, has more bassweight and overal is very tube-ish (but is slower)

So they're both great amps with the HD650 but my personal preferance goes to the 339 wit RCA power tubes and ef80 inputs.


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Crack is faster, cleaner and more detailed.
> 339 is warmer, has more bassweight and overal is very tube-ish (but is slower)
> 
> So they're both great amps with the HD650 but my personal preferance goes to the 339 wit RCA power tubes and ef80 inputs.


 
  that pretty much sums it up.. on the 339 I have pretty nice tubes (I've picked up 4 5998's, and just got a pair of 421a, if only I could find those mesh plate tung sols!)., but on the crack speedball for a while I just used a 7236 output tube and a mullard cv4003 didn't do much rolling. But today I dropped in a tungstram e80cc the sound is much more clearer, very squeky clean. I also picked up a cbs 5814a tube, and wiating for some 12bh7 tube to come in.  l picked up a 6sn7 to 12au7 adapter so I can start using a 6sn7 assortment I got sitting around from my jeff korneff integrated 45 speaker amp and I'll see if thats a game changer.  this hobby has gotten exponentially more expensive for me since I went all tubes!  Its no more set it and forget it, I keep swapping things in and out never endingly but at the same time I'm listening to entire songs and really enjoying things.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Welome to the club my friend


----------



## kanshouhin

This my 339 renference final upgrade.


----------



## wazzupi

I'm sorry to notice but you only have 1 post on these forums so that post doesn't really make much sense to me lol.. not to call you out or anything my intuition lead me to do so...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Damn that amp looks like the lambo of the 339's...can u tell us specifically what U have altered in 339...am really curious now...pls put it in steps..we all are interested..
  and prices of the parts also would be greatly helpful as is where u bought the parts from...
  we all want the best from our 339/337..especially the ones with hard to drive phones like planars..thanks!


----------



## wazzupi

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Damn that amp looks like the lambo of the 339's...can u tell us specifically what U have altered in 339...am really curious now...pls put it in steps..we all are interested..
> and prices of the parts also would be greatly helpful as is where u bought the parts from...
> we all want the best from our 339/337..especially the ones with hard to drive phones like planars..thanks!


 
  +1


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> I'm sorry to notice but you only have 1 post on these forums so that post doesn't really make much sense to me lol.. not to call you out or anything my intuition lead me to do so...


 
  The chinese headphone forums have DIY members modding DV amps.  I  have seen similar mods on those forums, running through google translator.
  Some of the skills and workmanship no those forums is every bit as good as anything you's see here.
   
  Those forum members don't always make their way over here.  Some HF posts and a Chinese forum.  Some really wicked stuff.  Looks like power section resistor loads are being distributed on these builds.  Arrays of smaller resistors in place of 3-4 big ones. 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/611348/help-needed-to-upgrade-the-capacitor-in-otl-tube-amp/90#post_9182513
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/611348/help-needed-to-upgrade-the-capacitor-in-otl-tube-amp/90#post_9193890
   
  http://www.diybuy.net/viewthread.php?tid=461889&extra=&page=1


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> This my 339 renference final upgrade.


 
   
  looks like one of those amps modified by Yuking called 339 Reference, did he had built it or you did?
  Can you share with us with more tech details about this mood pls, thanks.


----------



## wazzupi

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> The chinese headphone forums have DIY members modding DV amps.  I  have seen similar mods on those forums, running through google translator.
> Some of the skills and workmanship no those forums is every bit as good as anything you's see here.
> 
> Those forum members don't always make their way over here.  Some HF posts and a Chinese forum.  Some really wicked stuff.  Looks like power section resistor loads are being distributed on these builds.  Arrays of smaller resistors in place of 3-4 big ones.
> ...


 
  thank you, I appreciate that you took the time to explain it to me definitely interesting stuff.


----------



## kanshouhin

339 reference parts list --

Inter Cable connection: Oyade 510 OCC sliver, Sumimoto OCC sliver

RCA input: WBT 2010ag

Film Cap: AudioaCap PPMFX, M-Cap Supreme Silver foil

Elect Cap:BC 059, CDE 101C

Resistor: Caddock MS series

Diode: NI high speed diode

Attenuator: DACT CT-1

Tube socket: CMC telfon

Solder: Jensen Silver Solder with 4% 

Tube: Telefuken EF806S, Bendix 6080


Hand made by Xmdkq


  339 reference parts cost over 2,500$. 
For adjust the best quality, cost over 5 years. 
  When Xmdkq made it, I token it back.
After year after, I felt something not enough, 
 We used some news parts or tech improve it.
  Then, Xmdkq use some effective parts 
(price can acceptable)on LF339 
form 339 reference made experiences 
,so...my 339 reference is prototype.
  Now, 339 reference can't be better.
 When it driving Gardo PS1000,
 anyone can enjoy it one afternoon, 
even he or she isn't a audiophile.
  It's nature, pure and prefect . 
 HF likes STAX 007T2 Omega, 
MF likes Sinnheiser Orpheus,but Dynamic , 
 LF and Transient response is better than them.
I think the LF339 circuit has 
unlimited potential, If you can give money and time,
 you can get a miracle.

(My English isn't good, 
if reading difficulty,  excuse me, please. )


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thank you for sharing! Don't worry about correct English.
Awesome amp!


----------



## kramer5150

Thanks for sharing... thats an outstanding build.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Wow..that built is wonderfull..but 2500$?  My god..thats a whole lot of cash for updates..so a 339 reference would cost around 3200$? And still need nice tubes..so a fast calculation so a complete reference 339 will cost ya a total of almost 3600$?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Wow..that built is wonderfull..but 2500$?  My god..thats a whole lot of cash for updates..so a 339 reference would cost around 3200$? And still need nice tubes..so a fast calculation so a complete reference 339 will cost ya a total of almost 3600$?


 
   
  It looks already like 3,5 grand isn't it? but unfortunately building "non-compromise" amp with all the premium parts can generate such an sum of money.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> When Xmdkq made it, I token it back.
> After year after, I felt something not enough,
> We used some news parts or tech improve it.
> Then, Xmdkq use some effective parts
> ...


 
   
   
  What do you mean by meaning "use some effective parts"?
 In the middle of 2011 Xmdkq(Yuking) has changed the way of biasing the (input stage) tube in LF339 from the standard method by placing resistance in series in cathode also know as self bias or automatic bias to something different, installing two white box instead cathode bias resistor. I tried figure out, what the "white box" is? so the mystery white box could contain a resistor, a cathode bypass capacitor, a bypassed CCS, an LED, a rechargeable cell or some combination, your reference 339 also have it, do you know what type of bias it is or what is inside?
  thanks.


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> What do you mean by meaning "use some effective parts"?
> In the middle of 2011 Xmdkq(Yuking) has changed the way of biasing the (input stage) tube in LF339 from the standard method by placing resistance in series in cathode also know as self bias or automatic bias to something different, installing two white box instead cathode bias resistor. I tried figure out, what the "white box" is? so the mystery white box could contain a resistor, a cathode bypass capacitor, a bypassed CCS, an LED, a rechargeable cell or some combination, your reference 339 also have it, do you know what type of bias it is or what is inside?
> thanks.


 
   
  Some effective parts includes "high speed diode, noninductive resistance, more high capacitor, "whitebox"....."
  (not all LF339 can be use these, some parts is for custom)
   
  2011, my 339 reference was completed, then, I had hearing it for a time.
  I told Xmdkq "I feel EF86 not as good as 6SN7 in vocal, although EF86 has very charming HF, but vocal is lack of emotion."
  Then, he develop the "whitebox", but didn't tell me any detail about it. He only called it "constant current load". 
  When the "white box" was installed, I felt vocal was more sweet than before. (But not big change)
  Then Xmdkq used the "whitebox" on all LF339, we consider the parts is useful for five-element tube.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> Some effective parts includes "high speed diode, noninductive resistance, more high capacitor, "whitebox"....."
> (not all LF339 can be use these, some parts is for custom)
> 
> 2011, my 339 reference was completed, then, I had hearing it for a time.
> ...


 
  That's explain a lot! thank you very much and sorry for my curiosity.


----------



## telecaster

Wall-E I'm curious how would that translate to? What is the white box? I m little lost because with triodes I feel vocals to be sublime!

Edit: I remember now that in the Rosenkavalier amp that also use triodes he uses that constant current load biasing method too...

I have to redo the adapter for 6SJ7 imput tubes because one side is messed up ^^, this time I'll go with ceramic tube base and teflon socket!

Got a new lens so I had to take a shot!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Wall-E I'm curious how would that translate to? What is the white box? I m little lost because with triodes I feel vocals to be sublime!
> 
> Edit: I remember now that in the Rosenkavalier amp that also use triodes he uses that constant current load biasing method too...
> 
> ...


 
   
  The "white box" could be called Fixed Bias, all the current version of lf339 is using fixed bias method in the cathode circuit.
 I bought my amp before it so my amp was self biased, if I got one definitely I would open it and check it out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I bias the input stage tubes with resistor,  RC bypass, LED and finally with the rechargeable cell. The first two methods are self biased the LED and the rechargeable battery is fixed bias.The advantage of the RC bypass, LED or battery over a resistor is that the stage will have higher gain.

 All the method sound better then cathode resistor itself I'm still impressed with the sound LED biased cathodes or RC bypass but none have come close to the difference of putting a battery for cathode bias. Battery bias kept the dramatic improvement in the bass and improve the presentation in the mid and upper range.
   
  BTW, very nice shot I hope, u get the adapters working soon )) and do some picture, ceramic base and teflon socket it may look cool!


----------



## snip3r77

I believe the correct terminology is CCS ( Constant Current Source ).

How much does the White Box costs? 



kanshouhin said:


> Some effective parts includes "high speed diode, noninductive resistance, more high capacitor, "whitebox"....."
> (not all LF339 can be use these, some parts is for custom)
> 
> 2011, my 339 reference was completed, then, I had hearing it for a time.
> ...


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> I believe the correct terminology is CCS ( Constant Current Source ).
> 
> How much does the White Box costs?


 
   
  Yes, It should be called CCS.Thank you for your correction, my English is not good.


----------



## xmdkq

To improve the reliability of the machine, to further improve the voice.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> To improve the reliability of the machine, to further improve the voice.


 
  Those improvements..are they also possible on a 337?


----------



## xmdkq

337 is my old product, the space is not allowed


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> 337 is my old product, the space is not allowed


 
   
  Are you the owner of Darkvoice?  These are GREAT amps, you really deserve a round of applause for making these great sounding amps for us all to enjoy.  I Love my 337, with tung sol 5998 and mesh screen valves.
   
  Amazing amps, and outstanding dollar value too.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> Are you the owner of Darkvoice?  These are GREAT amps, you really deserve a round of applause for making these great sounding amps for us all to enjoy.  I Love my 337, with tung sol 5998 and mesh screen valves.
> 
> Amazing amps, and outstanding dollar value too.


 
  Yeah..my 337 has ts 5998 and ts as7gt mesh plates also..perfect!!


----------



## xmdkq

I will not English, all is GOOgle translation, don't know if you can read?


----------



## kramer5150

Your English is very good through translator.
   
  I use google translator when I read your Chinese headphone forums... seems to work very well.
   
  thank you for building excellent amps.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> I will not English, all is GOOgle translation, don't know if you can read?


 
  We understand u..no need to worry. Good to have you here.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> I believe the correct terminology is CCS ( Constant Current Source ).
> 
> How much does the White Box costs?


 
  CCS requires an external voltage source, and as you see there is not, the white box is connected the same way as the cathode bias resistor BTW CCS is belong to fixed bias group


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> We understand u..no need to worry. Good to have you here.


 
  I have the opportunity to come to the United States and yuking


----------



## kanshouhin

My old 337 MOD
   
   

   
  337 MOD RMAA
   
   

   
   
   
                    (Upgarde)
   
   
   
  My 339 Reference (Before)
   
   

   
   
  339 Reference RMAA (Before)
   
   

   
  339 Reference Frequency Response 2496 (Before)
   
   

   
  339 Reference Stereo Crosstalk 2496 (Before)
   
   

   
   
   
  Resistors, Diodes, RCA Sockets and Circuit were different, the other parts no changed.
   
  THD and IMD, LF339 is less than half as DV337!!
   
  I think the reason is for the circuit, LF339 is more concise than DV337.
   
  If some people don't know what's difference with them, maybe the post is useful.


----------



## hifimanrookie

I wish my 337 had the inside of ur old 337 project..my god.that piece would have sound good


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I wish my 337 had the inside of ur old 337 project..my god.that piece would have sound good


 
   
  339 is more potential platform.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  339 Reference make me don't want to sleeping, really very good sound.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> The "white box" could be called Fixed Bias, all the current version of lf339 is using fixed bias method in the cathode circuit.
> I bought my amp before it so my amp was self biased, if I got one definitely I would open it and check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the info man, I remember at the time I was upgrading I switch this white box for a 1K resistor and I immediately felt the sound had degraded.
   
  I'm sorry I couldn't help you more about discovering whats Inside, but I couldn't open this box and only found that theres a resistance of exactly 1Kohm between the lugs (if memory serves). No voltage so I presume it's not a battery.
   
  I strongly suggest you try to upgrade you DK339 to fixed bias, the improvement is not that subtle to my ears!
   
  Im waiting for the parts to arrive, hope the ceramic base are well made ^^ , and the Tungsol 6SJ7GT will sing again!
   
  I will try to run measurements with the programs you mentionned, is it hard to do?
   
  My amp was modified a little bit since, I use russian gigantic teflon caps and paper in oïl for the output coupling bypass and the sound is very good. Anyway, anyone with any variants of the 339 will tell you this amp sounds good hehe ^^!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> 339 is more potential platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I totally agree! This amp was such fun to upgrade, the base circuit is beautifully sounding to begin with! Thanks for your reference amp that helped us a lot in modding our own amp. Kudos to you and the Boss!


----------



## kramer5150

Holy capacitance batman!! (American expression, from an old TV series).
  I thought about doing something similar to my 337, I would have had to add an entire bottom chassis (metal enclosure) beneath the amp just to house the coupling capacitors.  I would have needed ~250-300mfd at ~400-450V.  It just wasn't practical.  I could have used low-ESR electrolytic too, electrolytic capacitors are less than half the volume for equal specs.  I chose to add an output transformer instead, happy with the result... GREAT sounding amp!!


----------



## WALL-E

Holly molly, this thread is busy like never before!!! good to see the LF&DV community grows in strength.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Telecaster,
  My DK339 is upgraded to fixed bias, the first version of the DK339 was based on the original LF339. My present DK339 contain battery bias modification.
   
  I would suggest you to do measurement with ARTA over RMAA, ARTA is real time spectrum analyzer.
 You will need a True RMS DMM to calibrate the in/out of your sound card, the multimeter have to be at least True RMS to 400Hz but strongly suggest 1000Hz and over! (any cheap DMM even if say TrueRMS they are NOT!) My 2 old multimeter are not but I got for Christmas One who can handle all the frequency and much more, so my earlier graphs(arta not calibrated) more or less reliable, but very useful tool when you compare(the same setting in arta) before and after.

 To measure the FR the calibration is not necessary.
 very important! - to do proper measurement  u will needed LOAD and only amp with dummy load resistor show how good or bad the amp is. I tell u why....running the test with the dummy load resistor, the impedance is not changing with increasing frequency (is constant), but some people used headphones to load the amp as we know impedance of headphones is depends on frequency so for eg. running 300ohm headphone the impedance (min) low as 300ohm be only on low octave, the mid and up will be more then minimum(300) so the arta or rmaa measure show only part of spectrum, so measurement of THD,THD+N could be corrupted - read (overstated, better then really is).

 You will need few resistors in value 32,50,300 and maybe 600 ohm, and 1nF capacitor in parallel with the resistors to simulate the capacitive load as well.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Yepyep..and. Ithink i was one of the persons who restarted  this thread with my questions bout my mighty 337


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Holly molly, this thread is busy like never before!!! good to see the LF&DV community grows in strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks a bunch Wall-E, I can't thank you enough for all you have done for me and for us modders! I'm very interested in the battery bias, and any insight on the mod would be greatly appreciated! I will try to get all the hardware ready for measurements, my soundcard is kind of middle grade, it's a FireWire TC electronic desktop, but I think it's OK for the job. I guess the eBay sub 100 bux chinese true RMS DMM are not true RMS?
   
  Now I'm pretty excited I want to upgrade my blue yellow mod to battery bias! Long live this thread!


----------



## RickEC

Yo XMDKQ, Darkvoice maker, thanks for making such a great amp. As you can see in the picture, it now serves as both headphones amp and pre - amplifier for my speaker system. It is actually quite good as a preamp, why does your 339 now does not have a line out? I bought this amp in 2008 I think, and never need to upgrade.
   
  https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ysqham7ysst4xj/1.jpg


----------



## Chodi

So I take it that both the current Darkvoice and the La Figaro products are all designed by the same man, XMDKQ. He obviously knows a thing or two about amplifier designs. I use the LF332C with my T1's and I like it. I would have stepped up to the LF339 long ago if it were not for the two volume controls. For an amp that is only single ended I really don't get the design purpose of two volume pots. Seems like unnecessary expense. I don't want to be fiddling with two pots every time I go to change the volume. I have to say that MR. XMDKQ is one very good headphone amp designer.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





rickec said:


> Yo XMDKQ, Darkvoice maker, thanks for making such a great amp. As you can see in the picture, it now serves as both headphones amp and pre - amplifier for my speaker system. It is actually quite good as a preamp, why does your 339 now does not have a line out? I bought this amp in 2008 I think, and never need to upgrade.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ysqham7ysst4xj/1.jpg


 
   
  x2... I sometimes use mine to feed a larocco PPA.  It warms up the amp for my "colder" cans and also helps to layer the soundstage distances more.  My particular PPA by itself can be a bit distant sounding with the HD580 and K701.  I'd love to try it as a 2CH speaker preamp some day.
   
  Quote: 





chodi said:


> So I take it that both the current Darkvoice and the La Figaro products are all designed by the same man, XMDKQ. He obviously knows a thing or two about amplifier designs. I use the LF332C with my T1's and I like it. I would have stepped up to the LF339 long ago if it were not for the two volume controls. For an amp that is only single ended _*I really don't get the design purpose of two volume pots.*_ Seems like unnecessary expense. I don't want to be fiddling with two pots every time I go to change the volume. I have to say that _*MR. XMDKQ is one very good headphone amp designer.*_


 
  I find it useful to help re-center stereo images that are engineered/mastered off center.  Particularly live recordings that at times place hotter mic'd instruments off to one side.  Its not often though, just every once in a while depending on the material.  IMHO the dual vol control is much more of a useful feature today with bands mic'ing more and more instrumentation on stage, and engineers placing more ambient mics throughout the venues.  With blue ray DVD driving the consumer market for more audio tracks and multiple viewing angles, separate volumes puts the listener in control of what they want to hear.
   
  Just last night I was listening to Jethro Tull and Ian Andersons flue riff towards the left was getting drown'd out by Martin Barrs guitar lead.  I was able to up the left side just a little to bring a better balance to the mix.  Of course I had to balance it back once that passage was done.  It would have been annoying to just leave it that way.
   
  x2... Mister xmdkq really knows tube design, and the end result speaks for itself with these amps.


----------



## RickEC

Quote: 





chodi said:


> So I take it that both the current Darkvoice and the La Figaro products are all designed by the same man, XMDKQ. He obviously knows a thing or two about amplifier designs. I use the LF332C with my T1's and I like it. I would have stepped up to the LF339 long ago if it were not for the two volume controls. For an amp that is only single ended I really don't get the design purpose of two volume pots. Seems like unnecessary expense. I don't want to be fiddling with two pots every time I go to change the volume. I have to say that MR. XMDKQ is one very good headphone amp designer.


 
  After some time, controlling the volume using two hands becomes 2nd nature, done in a second or less. I may have more problems without the two volume pot, than with. My signal splits into left and right after my DAC, via DV337, dual mono amp, speakers cables, then my speakers. The two signal and power lines have a series of components that may not be well-matched. I do find the two volume pots let me get the volume balance just as my ears like it. I suspect my two ears don't have the same sensitivity as well. I appreciate the dual volume potentiometers. Oh did I mention that one of my Grado is known to have L/R matching issue?
   
  Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> x2... I sometimes use mine to feed a larocco PPA.  It warms up the amp for my "colder" cans and also helps to layer the soundstage distances more.  My particular PPA by itself can be a bit distant sounding with the HD580 and K701.  I'd love to try it as a 2CH speaker preamp some day.
> 
> I find it useful to help re-center stereo images that are engineered/mastered off center.  Particularly live recordings that at times place hotter mic'd instruments off to one side.  Its not often though, just every once in a while depending on the material.  IMHO the dual vol control is much more of a useful feature today with bands mic'ing more and more instrumentation on stage, and engineers placing more ambient mics throughout the venues.  With blue ray DVD driving the consumer market for more audio tracks and multiple viewing angles, separate volumes puts the listener in control of what they want to hear.
> 
> ...


 
   My amp are digital, completely cold. The tubes of DV337 gave my music some texture I suspect.


----------



## telecaster

the dual mono design in the 339 like with monoblock power amps help bring soundstage better during demanding fortissimo passage in music. Only one power supply for two channels is a compromise.
  A single volume control is a compromise costwise because it cost half. Adding a balance control is another compromise to the sound. Dual mono is the best way to design a truly great amplifier in the tube world.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> the dual mono design in the 339 like with monoblock power amps help bring soundstage better during demanding fortissimo passage in music. Only one power supply per channel is a compromise.
> A single volume control is a compromise costwise because it cost half. Adding a balance control is another compromise to the sound. Dual mono is the best way to design a truly great amplifier in the tube world.


 
  +1 i totally agree..if only there existed a completely balanced 337's or 339's..that woud be THE AMP..


----------



## kramer5150

Curious with all the capacitor upgrades you guys are doing and the total capacitance increase throughout the circuit... do you guys have to upgrade the power fuses?  A capacitor is a current drawing component right?  So increasing the farad capacity will increase circuit draw from the power source... right?  I ask because I was at a meet once and I blew a fuse on my 337 when I first went to power it on.  Never had that problem before, replaced the fuse on the spot and its been fine since.
   
  ???


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> Curious with all the capacitor upgrades you guys are doing and the total capacitance increase throughout the circuit... do you guys have to upgrade the power fuses?  A capacitor is a current drawing component right?  So increasing the farad capacity will increase circuit draw from the power source... right?  I ask because I was at a meet once and I blew a fuse on my 337 when I first went to power it on.  Never had that problem before, replaced the fuse on the spot and its been fine since.
> 
> ???


 
  Never had a blown fuse on this side of the pond, have more to do with your main imho.


----------



## snip3r77

I've been looking for an amp since 2 months ago. 

Didn't pull the trigger on the 339 due to the costly NOS tubes. Can some one talk me to it?


----------



## wazzupi

you can get tubes pretty cheap that are still quality and sound good at least to those that own the 339 http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/ check this out the first set of tubes he uses can be found for under 50 dollars for all 4 tubes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> you can get tubes pretty cheap that are still quality and sound good at least to those that own the 339 http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/ check this out the first set of tubes he uses can be found for under 50 dollars for all 4 tubes.


 
   
  Exacty, the tubes in my 339 are the cheapest of all my amps. Other tubes are easily 100€ for a GZ33 or GZ37, and hundreds for a pair of 300B. The 339 tubes are cheap.


----------



## wazzupi

what do you currently have in your 339 ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Chatham 6AS7G and EF80. I also have 2 pair of RCA 6AS7G,2 pair of  Svetlana 6AS7G, 3 pair of Tung-sol 2399/5998, GEC 6AS7G
  Besides the EF80 I have the RCA RED 5693 and the Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT and the stock tubes.


----------



## kanshouhin

My collection
   
   
   
   

   
  Telefuken EF86, Telefuken EF806S, Vovlo EF86, Mullard EF86, Philips miniwatt E80F, GEC EF86
   
   
   
   

   
  [size=small]Shuguang 6N5PJ, GEC 6080, GEC 6AS7G, CSF 6080WA, Tungsol 6080WB, Tungsol 5998, [/size]
  [size=small]Amprex 6AS7G, Mullard 6080, Telefuken 6080, RCA 6AS7G[/size]
   
   
   
   

   
  Bendix 6080, Philips 6080
   
   
   
   
  I think cheap tubes can be sound good, if your 339 have high quality capacitors.
   
  Capactior is more important than tube, Don't waste money on the high price tubes.


----------



## wazzupi

got any recommendations for capacitors ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> I've been looking for an amp since 2 months ago.
> 
> Didn't pull the trigger on the 339 due to the costly NOS tubes. Can some one talk me to it?


 
  5693 Reds for drivers are not to expensive, and 6080wb graphite columned tubes for drivers are not expensive also..for a total of 130usd u have a good pair for ur 339


----------



## kanshouhin

wazzupi said:


> got any recommendations for capacitors ?




I used Audiocap PPMFX film capacitors that's neutral sound.
When the capacistance is more big, the effects of tubes is more less on the circuit of 339.
So, Good tubes are useful of the DV337 than the LF339, because DV337's capacistance is only 50uf, and LF339's capacistance is 130uf.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Chatham 6AS7G and EF80. I also have 2 pair of RCA 6AS7G,2 pair of  Svetlana 6AS7G, 3 pair of Tung-sol 2399/5998, GEC 6AS7G
> Besides the EF80 I have the RCA RED 5693 and the Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT and the stock tubes.


 
  Thatsnot cheap at all..for that worth of tubes u can buy a new amp


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thatsnot cheap at all..for that worth of tubes u can buy a new amp


 
   
  I have bought a new amp also


----------



## telecaster

Drooooooling drooooooooling!!!!!!
   




   
   
  All those EF86 type, this is gold!!!!!
  Your tube collection is pretty impressive!!!!
   
  Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> My collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The advice about the tube I agree, because the capacitance at the output coupling can act as a high pass filter, the bass can be shadowed on low impedance headphones like the magneplanars. Increasing the output coupling capacitance will allow the bass to fully express itself.
  The 5998 tube has high mu, and the it will increase the impedance of those low impedance cans, thus increasing bass response.
  Best is to use high impedance can, or if you really love your low impedance can like the above gentleman with Grado "beauty" PS1000, then you only have to increase the capacitance with good capacitor!
  Although tubes still have different character so I wouldn't say capacitance is more important, but it sure is the fondation of the amp!
   
   
  Mines are:
   
  Power tubes:
  BENDIX JAN CEA 6080WB - 2
  GEC 6AS7G CV2523
  CETRON 7236 - 2
  CHATHAM 6AS7G copper grid - 2
  GEC 6080 - 2
  GEC CV2984 KB/Z - 4
  GEC 6080WA - 1
  RCA 6AS7G black plate - 4
  GE 6AS7G copper grid - 4
  GE 6AS7G - 2
  JAN GE 6AS7G copper grid - 4
   
  Drivers (triodes) (NOT COMPATIBLE WITH 339, must modify custom socket wiring):
  MULLARD CV1932 KB/FE (round plate) clear type - 2
  GEC CV1932 smoke type - 2
  L63 OSRAM bottom flash - 2
  GEC L63 smoke type - 2
  RAYTHEON JAN CRP 6J5WGT Brown base - 2
  BRIMAR 6J5GT - 2
  SYLVANIA JAN CHS 6J5GT (round plate) - 2
  TUNGSRAM 6J5GT UK flat plate
  TUNGSOL VT94A bottom flash
  ZAERIX 6J5GT
   
  Drivers (pentode in triode strapped mode):
  TUNGSOL 6SJ7GT - 4
  VISSEAUX 6SJ7MGT - 2
  RCA JAN 6AC7 VT112 - 2
  MULLARD EF80 - 4
  TELEFUNKEN EF800 - 4
  Stock ones
   
  I used to have GEC and amperex buggle boys EF80 type but I sold them.
  I confess this is too much tubes, but hey it's a lot of fun all together, adding to that the mod of the amp itself it gets really too much ^^ right! :
   
  SCR MKP film capacitors 250V - total 520uF (4 x 100uF + 4 x 30uF)
  Paper in Oil capacitor K40Y9 1uF 200V - 2
  Teflon capacitor FT3 0,1uF 600V - 2
  Mills 50W 1000ohm 1% non inductive - 2
  Mills 50W 820ohm 1% non inductive - 2
  Caddock mp930 non inductive resistors 1% all over
  Bradley comp bleeder résistors - 2
  Kiwame metal film resistor
  Solid copper gold plated 1.5mm wire in teflon sleeve
  BC Vishay 1000uF 200V - 6
  BC Vishay 440uF 250V - 4
  Solid alu cone feet
  Milled solid alu knobs
  Vishay hexfred low recovery Graetz custom made on heatsink - 8
   
  And I made a little present to the 339, that is a new DAC Meridian Explorer.
   
  I'm so Lucky with the sound 339/HD650 gives me ^^
  To me, this is like a dream comes true, this is my modern "poor's man Orpheus setup"


----------



## kramer5150

the insurmountable problem isn't really one of capacitance...  its more about volume and space limitations inside the chassis (for the earlier 337 models).  You'd need 250-300ufd to properly couple a ~32 ohm load.  There's just not enough space inside the box for a capacitance reservoir of that total value at ~400-450V.  Low ESR electrolytic caps will work, but now you introduce the sonic differences between film and electrolytic... which may or may not be worth the risk.  The only solution I could come up with was to add an entire second chassis beneath the amp... a metal box to house and hot wire in two ~300ufd coke cans.  That wasn't really practical and would have looked really bad given my weak DIY chassis skills.  Technically it still wouldn't address the output tube impedance miss-match at the root cause.  So my solution was to impedance match using output transformers.... but thats for the other thread and DIY forum.
   
  @*kanshouhin*
   
  Wow thats an impressive collection!!... thanks for the advice on tubes too.


----------



## telecaster

Your solution of matching the imput impedance is clever, but aren't you just adding iron to the signal path?
  The capacitor is not the limitation per se, you still have to deal with it as OTL amplifier MUST have capacitor in the path.
  Also speaking of the capacitance of the power filter section, like Wall-E and I we upgraded the capacitors, and the power of the amp, IS the amp itself.
  Choosing good capacitor solution sure IS the solution.
  Electrolytic caps is not good, but the 339 has bypassed them.
  I choosed to have film caps all over at the output, and that is the solution that the designer of the 339 made for his custom amps.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Your solution of matching the imput impedance is clever, but aren't you just adding iron to the signal path?
> The capacitor is not the limitation per se, you still have to deal with it as OTL amplifier MUST have capacitor in the path.
> Also speaking of the capacitance of the power filter section, like Wall-E and I we upgraded the capacitors, and the power of the amp, IS the amp itself.
> Choosing good capacitor solution sure IS the solution.
> ...


 
  Yes it most definitely does add another component to the output signal path and changes the sonic character as a result.   I guess the real question then is what yields a better result a bigger output capacitor or OT coupling?  one of these days I still may try an output capacitor increase.  These amps are simple enough that little component changes can yield big improvements.  Also we need to make clear my solution was one for the 337, with 16-65 ohm cans.  So I wanted something I could go back and forth with between the HD580, RS1 and K701... and even IEMs if I so desire.  The 339 is a completely different layout and looks like it has more room for additional caps.
   
  A capacitance increase was my first choice, but I just couldn't figure out a way to fit the additional ~200ufd in the 337 chassis.
   
  I might upgrade my power filter caps too... mine are still stock, but I'm content at least for now.


----------



## snip3r77

Do you mean the caps need to be increased for low impedance phones ie he500? By another 200uf? 

That's the max rating that one can replace for the 339 chassis?


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Do you mean the caps need to be increased for low impedance phones ie he500? By another 200uf?
> 
> That's the max rating that one can replace for the 339 chassis?


 
  Not sure about the he500.  But for grados with the earlier model DV337 yes (IMHO).  The 51ufd feeding the 32 ohm impedance results in a high pass filter within the audible spectrum.  There's a deep-bass rolloff below ~30-35 Hz.  Later model 337 amps as well as the newer 337SE and current 339 addressed this by substantially increasing the output coupling capacitance.


----------



## snip3r77

So you were saying stock components are optimized ( based on value ) but if one is going for exotic/boutique caps we need to mod themselves?

What is needed to be done is actually tube rolling?


----------



## kramer5150

_*So you were saying stock components are optimized ( based on value )*_ 
  No I did not say that, it was not implied on my part either.  I do not know why the 337 designers chose output capacitance of 51ufd.
   
_*but if one is going for exotic/boutique caps we need to mod themselves?*_
 If one feels the need for components "better" than OEM then... yes DIY mods are the only way, as others have done.

_*What is needed to be done is actually tube rolling?*_
I never said or implied that either.


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Drooooooling drooooooooling!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your collection is plentiful,too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My first amp is DV333 (Like LF336C, XMDKQ's product earily), it's capacistance only 30uf, and quaility no good.
  I used very much kind of tubes, and had big change, quaility and character of different tubes was obviously in the DV333.
  In the my 339 reference, effect isn't obviously of change the power tubes. Even use 6N5P in the 339 reference, it still make good sound.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think high capacistance make the power tube effect isn't obviously on the LF339, and 'the smell of tubes' is more light than DV333 or DV337.
  But, replace the driver tubes will be more change than power tubes, through the LF339 and DV333, so don't save money in this.
  Maybe, my outline make a mistake.I'm sorry, using english isn't easy for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Then, I think my 339 renference can better than "Sennheiser Orpheus", because I have to heard it last week.
  My 339 renference can drive Grado PS1000 very well, the high frequency is like electrostatic earphone.But, have more storng bass and dynamic.


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> I do not know why the 337 designers chose output capacitance of 51ufd.


 
   
  337 on sale in 2006, Good low impedance headphone is few, and isn't popular in china.
  337 can drive HD600 and HD650 well that 300ohm impedance is enough.
  When, my 337 mod tried to use 90uf output capactors that drive RS1 was surprisingly, XMDKQ decided develop a new amp for low impedance that's LF339.


----------



## kramer5150

ok, that makes sense.  Thank you for the explanation.  The 337 is a really good sounding amp pushing output transformers and low impedance loads.  Some day hopefully I will get to hear the newest 339... that must be incredible.
   
  Thank you for taking time to respond to this thread.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> 337 on sale in 2006, Good low impedance headphone is few, and isn't popular in china.
> 337 can drive HD600 and HD650 well that 300ohm impedance is enough.
> When, my 337 mod tried to use 90uf output capactors that drive RS1 was surprisingly, XMDKQ decided develop a new amp for low impedance that's LF339.


 
  Is there any plans for a balanced Version of the 339.. Named Maybe a 341?


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Is there any plans for a balanced Version of the 339.. Named Maybe a 341?


 
   
  I ever asked the same question, XMDKQ told me that he never have this idea about balanced versoin.
  If whichone need a blanced 339, he can use two 339 to build it, XMDKQ jokingly said.
  Maybe case size, parts cost, and paired of tubes is complicated, unworthy to do it.


----------



## snip3r77

You guys hoard loads of NOS tubes. Respects lol


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> Your collection is plentiful,too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hehe tubes are really addictive! It's like jewelry for men ^^
  I wish I could hear your setup! It must sound glorious!!!!
  Anyway I think I will never hear or own an Orpheus setup. But I remember vividly as a kid when I saw the Senn Orpheus in a magazine. I told myself this must be the king of oïl toy amusement to buy such an expensive setup, and was sure it must sound so gooood!!!
  When the HD600, and later its upgrade the HD650 were out, I know the inspiration for them must have been the Orpheus, and when I use my HD650 with the 339 i'm right there already, no need to invest 30 grands for a used Orpheus, the mod 339 is plentiful for me, and I'm a proud owner of an amp that I modded myself. It's so rewarding ^^. I so wish Sennheiser would have release a real HD650 successor meaning a warm and musical HP...


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> I ever asked the same question, XMDKQ told me that he never have this idea about balanced versoin.
> If whichone need a blanced 339, he can use two 339 to build it, XMDKQ jokingly said.
> Maybe case size, parts cost, and paired of tubes is complicated, unworthy to do it.


 
  The advantages of the symmetrical amp for headphone doesn't look like a good idea at all in my point of view.
  First, the most critical of all audio Professional, I mean in the studios, never used symmetrical headphones, just because it is useless in a practical term : you don't need to run Ten meters of headphone cable, so why bother with a symmetrical amp? Better be traditionalist with audio and don't listen to the few people who sell their new revolutionary amps, like on this forum those who make a propaganda for low output impedance headphone amp, they are just full of it!


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> The advantages of the symmetrical amp for headphone doesn't look like a good idea at all in my point of view.
> First, the most critical of all audio Professional, I mean in the studios, never used symmetrical headphones, just because it is useless in a practical term : you don't need to run Ten meters of headphone cable, so why bother with a symmetrical amp? Better be traditionalist with audio and don't listen to the few people who sell their new revolutionary amps, like on this forum those who make a propaganda for low output impedance headphone amp, they are just full of it!


 
  Balanced is a term that is used too much on head-fi. The thing is that a lot of different aspects hide under this word. And usually all are mixed together.
   
  Wether it be bridging, super-symmetry or just a simple op-amp splitter hiding after a single-ended amplified signal thus making it "balanced". You are right in that headphones are not used in a balanced form in studios. On the other hand. I've seen people that mix with HD-25's and K240¨s. So usually it's not used for uttermost resolution. But more common, from a private desire.
   
  ----------
   
  True balanced, from input to output is not a bad thing.
   
  Wether it's pays off depends on the amp, used components and several other things. It can get both cheaper and more expensive. It all depends on what one uses. In this case. Finding 4 pcs of 6AS7-family tubes internally matched and externally matched. Not going to be easy.
   
  - running several lower voltage rails and bigger cases means better head dissipation and less strain on components. When the voltage and current demand goes up, component prices go up.
  - Lower gain = less noise
 - Less feedback = less noise with less interference
   
  Other amps that have a large selection of current production tubes, like 2A3, 300B, EL34's might benefit very much from this.
   
  ---------
   
  Don't see the point of making a balanced 339. In that case, there are much better tubes to be used from a OTL point of view. E.g. 6C33C.
   
  ---------
   
  Sorry for the rant, just balanced this and balanced that. A lot of speaker amps are quad-channel. A lot share common ground. Does it say on them. Usually not. But when opened, they show their true nature.
   
  So... Bridged, Balanced or Supersymmetry? 3 completely different things. 
   
  Cheers,
  V


----------



## snip3r77

Must we go for NOS? 

Any new production that is as good as them NOS?


----------



## ValentinHogea

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Must we go for NOS?
> 
> Any new production that is as good as them NOS?


 
  I really don't understand the question.
   
  If there are new productions as good as NOS? Regarding what? The 6AS7? There are no new-productions. There are plenty of RCA 6AS7G's though, and even more russians. Just search for a certain NOS-tube vendors from Turkey. He has plenty of RCA's to match up 4 pcs. Both internally and externally.
   
  If there are any 2A3's as good as NOS. Well, what is NOS? As good as 50's RCA's? Most definitely. E.g. Emission Labs 2A3.
   
  If there are any 300B's as good as Western Electric 300B. A purist would say no. But there are definitely more cost-efficient alternatives.
   
  Which tubes were you refering to?
   
  /V


----------



## snip3r77

I saw your mods done on the 339.how much did you invest on it? Is it a one to one replacement? 




telecaster said:


> Hehe tubes are really addictive! It's like jewelry for men ^^
> I wish I could hear your setup! It must sound glorious!!!!
> Anyway I think I will never hear or own an Orpheus setup. But I remember vividly as a kid when I saw the Senn Orpheus in a magazine. I told myself this must be the king of oïl toy amusement to buy such an expensive setup, and was sure it must sound so gooood!!!
> When the HD600, and later its upgrade the HD650 were out, I know the inspiration for them must have been the Orpheus, and when I use my HD650 with the 339 i'm right there already, no need to invest 30 grands for a used Orpheus, the mod 339 is plentiful for me, and I'm a proud owner of an amp that I modded myself. It's so rewarding ^^. I so wish Sennheiser would have release a real HD650 successor meaning a warm and musical HP...


----------



## telecaster

I bought the stock 339 amp like 600$ shipped to France, I think I didn't have customs luckily.
  All in all, I think there must be like 500€ in electronic witz that I bought, but be aware that I bought several capacitor in power section for listenning test, and various résistors. If you are Lucky you surely can mod it for like 100€ just for the output coupling. The vishay BC can quickly get expensive. The caddocks too are expensive! If I would have bought all the bits in the famous retailer, it would have cost me like 700€ maybe more. All the parts in there are maybe 400€...


----------



## wazzupi

la figaro 339+hd650 sound amazing sound quality went through the roof. I can't wait to get new headphones to test hear more and of course tube rolling


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Thanks a bunch Wall-E, I can't thank you enough for all you have done for me and for us modders! I'm very interested in the battery bias, and any insight on the mod would be greatly appreciated! I will try to get all the hardware ready for measurements, my soundcard is kind of middle grade, it's a FireWire TC electronic desktop, but I think it's OK for the job. I guess the eBay sub 100 bux chinese true RMS DMM are not true RMS?
> 
> Now I'm pretty excited I want to upgrade my blue yellow mod to battery bias! Long live this thread!


 
  No I meant really cheap, the 100 bux could be enough or even less for true rms dmm.
 you'll need to measure the voltage on the cathode resistor(white box) to ground read and write the value down, then measure the voltage drop on the plate resistor(across resistor) not to ground, divide this voltage by the value of the plate resistor.This gives you the amount of current being drawn by input tube in milliamps. Write this value down.
 Knowing the voltage value on the cathoade which could be closest value of your AA rechargeable cell.
 Remove the "white box"place the battery between the cathode and ground so we have now constant pure DC source, battery cathode bias.
 Batery that can by use, NiMh, NiCad or NiZn, do not use alkaline battery can explode! The cathode circuit itself keeps the battery charged so you don't have to be wary, they will last as long as the battery will. I pull out my battery after 3 months of use and check with the DMM and the voltage is keeps steady.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> No I meant really cheap, the 100 bux could be enough or even less for true rms dmm.
> you'll need to measure the voltage on the cathode resistor(white box) to ground read and write the value down, then measure the voltage drop on the plate resistor(across resistor) not to ground, divide this voltage by the value of the plate resistor.This gives you the amount of current being drawn by input tube in milliamps. Write this value down.
> Knowing the voltage value on the cathoade which could be closest value of your AA rechargeable cell.
> Remove the "white box"place the battery between the cathode and ground so we have now constant pure DC source, battery cathode bias.
> Batery that can by use, NiMh, NiCad or NiZn, do not use alkaline battery can explode! The cathode circuit itself keeps the battery charged so you don't have to be wary, they will last as long as the battery will. I pull out my battery after 3 months of use and check with the DMM and the voltage is keeps steady.


 
  Wish u would live closer to me..u for sure could help in modifying my 337 for sure!


----------



## xmdkq

The 337 space is not enough, the structure is not satisfactory, more difficult to modify.


----------



## telecaster

Thanks Wall-E again!
   
  I will try that battery bias for sure now! Seems doable enough! How would you describe the bass response to the fix battery bias? I am always looking for more bass extension and weight.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> The 337 space is not enough, the structure is not satisfactory, more difficult to modify.


 
   
  Hifiman keeps forgetting this is the awesome 339 thread


----------



## snip3r77

wazzupi said:


> you can get tubes pretty cheap that are still quality and sound good at least to those that own the 339 http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/ check this out the first set of tubes he uses can be found for under 50 dollars for all 4 tubes.




Do you mean the RCA 6AS7G power tubes with a Telefunken EF80 ? What is the adaptor that is required for the EF80?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Wish u would live closer to me..u for sure could help in modifying my 337 for sure!


 
  Wish i could, like xmdcq said the 337 is different structure than 339
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i think some of the mods can be apply too. We can talk about it on London Meet, u coming right?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Wish i could, like xmdcq said the 337 is different structure than 339
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep am comin for sure..we will have a chat then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and ultrainferno..yep i know its 339 thread..but am just curious..hope U dont mind.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Do you mean the RCA 6AS7G power tubes with a Telefunken EF80 ? What is the adaptor that is required for the EF80?


 
   
  It's the 6SJ7 to EF80 adapter, Yuking sells them too.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> and ultrainferno..yep i know its 339 thread..but am just curious..hope U dont mind.


 
   
  I'm just playing. Teasing you as a 337 owner


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'm just playing. Teasing you as a 337 owner


 
  I know mr inferno..am teasing u back..


----------



## Contrails

> Don't shoot the messenger but I'll bet you 1 cold beer those aren't mesh plates 6SJ7GT


 
   
  Utrainferno, you owe me one very cold beer!
   
   
   
   
   
     
   
   
   
  Hehehe, just kidding mate.  I picked three of them for $50 from another website.  In regards to the initial purchase, I had the ribbed plate tung sols swapped for red 5693s. I am still waiting on them.  
   
  The LF339 has been up and running for a week.  I am impressed even with the stock tubes.  I haven't listened to the Tung sols yet.  I would rather wait till the RCA 6AS7G.  My flatmate saw the amp and very intrigued by it. I told him it was a very expensive mosquito repellent.  I actually managed to convince him till I couldn't hold myself back.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You should have taken pictures of his face! Enjoy the tubes!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Utrainferno, you owe me one very cold beer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I actually saw a musquito go bezerk after flying against my red hot 5998 at night..dont know if its dead..but man..as if it was hit by lightling..lolz


----------



## Golotripa

Haha that would have been funny, I'm going to start throwing insects at mine


----------



## snip3r77

Between the drivers and the power, which is more significant?


----------



## kanshouhin

snip3r77 said:


> Between the drivers and the power, which is more significant?




Drivers


----------



## Contrails

How do you guys use the dual mono volume knobs? Am I suppose to adjust them till the singer is in the dead centre? I always adjust the left first then the right.  
 Also, the right power tube (facing towards the amp) is glowing a tiny bit brighter. Any cause for alarm?


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Wish i could, like xmdcq said the 337 is different structure than 339
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  337 power cap upgrades should be mod-able, at least theres room in there for it... its the output coupling caps that are going to be difficult,  at least thats what I found.
   
  In regards to the knobs I just turn them until I have a balanced image thats the right vol level.  I don't follow any specific pattern.... right to left or left to right.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> How do you guys use the dual mono volume knobs? Am I suppose to adjust them till the singer is in the dead centre? I always adjust the left first then the right.
> Also, the right power tube (facing towards the amp) is glowing a tiny bit brighter. Any cause for alarm?


 
  I concentrate on the back vocals in songs  that normally come from the sides..and when both sides are equal in volume..then its right..and i prefer todo this with eyes closed..that way u can concentrate better..its a 5 second job..easy..both hands on both dials and dial away..


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





contrails said:


> How do you guys use the dual mono volume knobs? Am I suppose to adjust them till the singer is in the dead centre? I always adjust the left first then the right.
> Also, the right power tube (facing towards the amp) is glowing a tiny bit brighter. Any cause for alarm?


 
  That used to bug me (tube OCD)... but no it doesn't matter.  my right TS5998 glows a little brighter too.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





kramer5150 said:


> That used to bug me (tube OCD)... but no it doesn't matter.  my right TS5998 glows a little brighter too.


 
  Yep , my left TS sj7gt driver tube is a bit glowier also..


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> Drivers


 
   
  Drivers it's true, but I find driver affect more the treble and mids, while power tubes affect more the low end. Although I confess that I find all tubes good sounding, just different purpose for different music gender!
   
  Oh and with so many tubes Under the Hood, it's like an endless matching game where you can make so much combination, it's like a game, and when a combination stood out, you are pleasantly surprised!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





contrails said:


> How do you guys use the dual mono volume knobs? Am I suppose to adjust them till the singer is in the dead centre? I always adjust the left first then the right.
> Also, the right power tube (facing towards the amp) is glowing a tiny bit brighter. Any cause for alarm?


 
   
  From the stereophile review of the 30000€ Orpheus :
  "Two separate level controls would've been a nice touch, but there's only one" (speaking of the tube amp in the Orpheus set)
   
  Luckily the 339 has two!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> From the stereophile review of the 30000€ Orpheus :
> "Two separate level controls would've been a nice touch, but there's only one" (speaking of the tube amp in the Orpheus set)
> 
> Luckily the 339 has two!


 
   
  Perfect


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Thanks Wall-E again!
> 
> I will try that battery bias for sure now! Seems doable enough! How would you describe the bass response to the fix battery bias? I am always looking for more bass extension and weight.


 
  The dynamic resistance of a diode or LED is very low (4-10 ohms), so stage gain is maximised for all frequencies the same, batteries have very low internal impedance less then 1 ohm or so, there is no negative feedback in cathode circuit, leading higher gain too. In my case, using a LED or battery instead of a resistor has significant effect on all aspect of sound.

   constant pure DC cathode bias.....under test


----------



## kanshouhin

telecaster said:


> Drivers it's true, but I find driver affect more the treble and mids, while power tubes affect more the low end. Although I confess that I find all tubes good sounding, just different purpose for different music gender!
> 
> Oh and with so many tubes Under the Hood, it's like an endless matching game where you can make so much combination, it's like a game, and when a combination stood out, you are pleasantly surprised!




Yes, collection and combination of tubes make me addictive.
But, I think the new user of 339 don't need to cost a lot money for expensive power tubes (GEC 6AS7G, Bendix 6080WB, Tungsol 5998), because,the ordinary tubes is good enough (Raytheon 6080, RCA 6080, Slyvania 6080).


----------



## snip3r77

I try to search in eBay if they sell the 6sj7 to ef80 converter



ultrainferno said:


> It's the 6SJ7 to EF80 adapter, Yuking sells them too.


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> Yes, collection and combination of tubes make me addictive.
> But, I think the new user of 339 don't need to cost a lot money for expensive power tubes (GEC 6AS7G, Bendix 6080WB, Tungsol 5998), because,the ordinary tubes is good enough (Raytheon 6080, RCA 6080, Slyvania 6080).


 
  I have to disagree with you on this. I feel LF339 sounds terrible with stock tubes - my Yulong D100's amp section is better. Upgrading to TS5998 and RCA5693 tubes make a world of difference, have amazing detail and hence the reason why I'm in love with this amp and selling my V200


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> I have to disagree with you on this. I feel LF339 sounds terrible with stock tubes - my Yulong D100's amp section is better. Upgrading to TS5998 and RCA5693 tubes make a world of difference, have amazing detail and hence the reason why I'm in love with this amp and selling my V200


 
  What you say is undoubtedly true, but the cost of those tubes when you can find them is more than half the cost of the amp. Anyone thinking about getting this amp needs to be realistic about the cost of the tubes. You can take this bargain $600 amp and easily spend another $400 on tubes.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> I have to disagree with you on this. I feel LF339 sounds terrible with stock tubes - my Yulong D100's amp section is better. Upgrading to TS5998 and RCA5693 tubes make a world of difference, have amazing detail and hence the reason why I'm in love with this amp and selling my V200


 
  I agree with u golotripa..but u forget one even better pair..instead of the rca5693 reds u use the TS sj7gt mesh plated tubes..


----------



## snip3r77

As you guys know, that's the reason why I'm kinda 50-50 on this amp. 

For the TS tube what would be a good value to start of with. 

Thanks 



chodi said:


> What you say is undoubtedly true, but the cost of those tubes when you can find them is more than half the cost of the amp. Anyone thinking about getting this amp needs to be realistic about the cost of the tubes. You can take this bargain $600 amp and easily spend another $400 on tubes.


----------



## wazzupi

get it you won't regret it !


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





chodi said:


> What you say is undoubtedly true, but the cost of those tubes when you can find them is more than half the cost of the amp. Anyone thinking about getting this amp needs to be realistic about the cost of the tubes. You can take this bargain $600 amp and easily spend another $400 on tubes.


 
  Oh yeh, you're right there. Well in that case, I recommend people don't buy the 339 if they aren't planning to upgrade the tubes. I'm not sure how much better the $170 5998s are than the $50 6as7g but I'll soon have them to compare. Regardless, if anyone is reading, expect to upgrade your tubes!
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I agree with u golotripa..but u forget one even better pair..instead of the rca5693 reds u use the TS sj7gt mesh plated tubes..


 
  Oooo yes, but I have not entirely forgotten - they are actually on their way and will be here very soon  ... You + Skylab are the main reason I got these - can't wait. I'll let you know how they go.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> As you guys know, that's the reason why I'm kinda 50-50 on this amp.
> 
> For the TS tube what would be a good value to start of with.
> 
> Thanks


 
  I really didn't mean to discourage anyone from buying this wonderful amp. I just wanted to remind people that the game starts when you receive the amp (and so does the expense). It is still a bargain even if the end cost is $1000.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





chodi said:


> I really didn't mean to discourage anyone from buying this wonderful amp. I just wanted to remind people that the game starts when you receive the amp (and so does the expense). It is still a bargain even if the end cost is $1000.


 
  We understand that..this particular amp,being the 339 or 337, can only really shine..and i mean SHINE like no other amp i heard even much more expensive..even if ur total spend on this miracle of sound 1000usd..it still is a brgain then..but as u said..u need to invest in good tube pairing..thats why i am a bit..well..assertive when i read people comparing their tube pimped up tube amp to a bog standard 337/339 and then say that the 337/339 is worse then theirs..as in reality when u compare them both with good tubes the 337/339 is a worthy adversary..capable to bring down amps with really good qualifucations and names! But ofcourse i am talking purely about this amp with he500. And all is imho..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> Oh yeh, you're right there. Well in that case, I recommend people don't buy the 339 if they aren't planning to upgrade the tubes. I'm not sure how much better the $170 5998s are than the $50 6as7g but I'll soon have them to compare. Regardless, if anyone is reading, expect to upgrade your tubes!
> Oooo yes, but I have not entirely forgotten - they are actually on their way and will be here very soon  ... You + Skylab are the main reason I got these - can't wait. I'll let you know how they go.


 
  Ur wallet probably hates us deeply now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  but dont forget..sound also depends on quality of source and which headphones u use..


----------



## wazzupi

whats a valued tube to get with la figaro 339 ?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> whats a valued tube to get with la figaro 339 ?


 
  For drivers or power tubes? Tungsol is always a good bet.and g.e.c. as is rca or chatham..bendix is good also. And some like telefunken or sylvania..some even like the more colder SS sounding svetlana....But it all depends on what soundsignature u want..and what music u like..or even what source u use and which headphone..those are all variable to count into ur choice..
   
  my advice..try a few out..


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> Oh yeh, you're right there. Well in that case, I recommend people don't buy the 339 if they aren't planning to upgrade the tubes. I'm not sure how much better the $170 5998s are than the $50 6as7g but I'll soon have them to compare. Regardless, if anyone is reading, expect to upgrade your tubes!
> Oooo yes, but I have not entirely forgotten - they are actually on their way and will be here very soon  ... You + Skylab are the main reason I got these - can't wait. I'll let you know how they go.


 
  I would be very curious to hear your report on the 6as7g's. No doubt those can be had for a fraction of the cost of the 5998's. I am also curious to know which 6as7g's you ordered? I saw that the Soviet Svetlana Black Plates are on ebay  for $13.95. That looks like a bargain if they sound good in the 339. Looks like you could also get a pair of RCA's nos for about $30. If someone could report on how they compare to the 5998's it would be very interesting.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





chodi said:


> I would be very curious to hear your report on the 6as7g's. No doubt those can be had for a fraction of the cost of the 5998's. I am also curious to know which 6as7g's you ordered? I saw that the Soviet Svetlana Black Plates are on ebay  for $13.95. That looks like a bargain if they sound good in the 339. Looks like you could also get a pair of RCA's nos for about $30. If someone could report on how they compare to the 5998's it would be very interesting.


 
  I had svetlana's in my 337 when i bought it..the amp sounded like a heavy SS amp..completely different then the normal sound u expect from a tube amp...they are in my opinion not the best sounding tubes for the 337/339..but if u like a more analytic colder sound..then maybe the svetlana is the right one for u. Imho ofcourse.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have spent way more on tubes than the 339 is worth. The big advantage is the tubes can also be used in my other amps
  Imho the stock tubes really suck compared to a simple and cheap RCA 6AS7G and EF80 TFK


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I have spent way more on tubes than the 339 is worth. The big advantage is the tubes can also be used in my other amps
> Imho the stock tubes really suck compared to a simple and cheap RCA 6AS7G and EF80 TFK


 
  Not everyone is a tube addict like u mister!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Not everyone is a tube addict like u mister!


 
   
  I'm just making sure I have tubes for the rest of my life time / before they all run out / before prices skyrocket


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'm just making sure I have tubes for the rest of my life time / before they all run out / before prices skyrocket


 
  U have a point there..then its good that. I maybe will go back to ss..maybe..


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I have spent way more on tubes than the 339 is worth. The big advantage is the tubes can also be used in my other amps
> Imho the stock tubes really suck compared to a simple and cheap RCA 6AS7G and EF80 TFK


 
  +1
  Don't need to buy 400$ for two pair of uber rare 5998 and TS6SJ7GT
   
  Go for NOS 6AS7G and 5693!!!! sub 100$ and best investment


----------



## snip3r77

Ok I'm getting the answer hence I'd get this once the amp is in



ultrainferno said:


> I have spent way more on tubes than the 339 is worth. The big advantage is the tubes can also be used in my other amps
> Imho the stock tubes really suck compared to a simple and cheap RCA 6AS7G and EF80 TFK


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> +1
> Don't need to buy 400$ for two pair of uber rare 5998 and TS6SJ7GT
> 
> Go for NOS 6AS7G and 5693!!!! sub 100$ and best investment


 
  Thanks guys.
   
  I checked that both of these are like what you say sub $100. Both of these do not require a converter, right?


----------



## Ultrainferno

6AS7G, 6SJ7 and 5693 don't need adapters.


----------



## Contrails

Snip3r77,
   
  Mate, I was in the exact same boat as you two weeks ago.  I bought it directly from yuking09.  The amp took two weeks to arrive.  This is including Liu testing the amp and then sending it to me. He provided a tracking no. and sent it via DHL.  His english might not be the best, but he makes up for it in quality of the product and decent customer service.
   
  I highly recommend you start shopping for those tubes mentioned by Telecaster, Ultrainferno and the other guys (Red 5693 & 6AS7G).  The stock tubes need to be upgraded asap.  In the meantime, keep an eye out for the those rare tubes.  They keep popping up from time to time. 
   
  I have had the amp for just over a week and today I put the TS 6SJ7GT with the stock power tubes and wow, a world of difference! Bigger soundstage, more clarity, imaging, vocals... The instruments sound absolutely wonderful.  There is so much more feeling in the music.  And I have only done 3 hrs in them!


----------



## snip3r77

Besides ebay, where do you guys get those tubes? Thanks


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





chodi said:


> I would be very curious to hear your report on the 6as7g's. No doubt those can be had for a fraction of the cost of the 5998's. I am also curious to know which 6as7g's you ordered? I saw that the Soviet Svetlana Black Plates are on ebay  for $13.95. That looks like a bargain if they sound good in the 339. Looks like you could also get a pair of RCA's nos for about $30. If someone could report on how they compare to the 5998's it would be very interesting.


 
  Yeh I got my RCA6AS7G NOS for around $30. I'll let you know the difference to 5998s when they arrive and I'll compare them with HD650s and HE500s.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Just buy these and get it over and done with
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390560522592


----------



## snip3r77

Bro, after you 



ultrainferno said:


> Just buy these and get it over and done with
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390560522592


----------



## snip3r77

golotripa said:


> Yeh I got my RCA6AS7G NOS for around $30. I'll let you know the difference to 5998s when they arrive and I'll compare them with HD650s and HE500s.




When would you be receiving your 5998?


----------



## Golotripa

All tubes should arrive next week. I had a 5998 previously but got a free replacement as it stopped working.


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> I have spent way more on tubes than the 339 is worth. The big advantage is the tubes can also be used in my other amps
> Imho the stock tubes really suck compared to a simple and cheap RCA 6AS7G and EF80 TFK




I think you're one of those that has a wide collection of the tubes. 

If you're not too busy with your listening, can we trouble you do some simple review? It would be most helpful. 
Not everyone can chase all the tubes, especially those that is not living in the States and have to spend about ~$20 per delivery.

Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## wazzupi

anyone happen to know if what the difference between *6as7g and 6as7ga ? are they the same tubes ? would they fit in my amp :O ?*


----------



## wazzupi

so after a few days of receiving my la figaro I'm having a problem with the right channel its humming one of the allen screws was missing but I found it in the box it seems the amp was damaged during shipping because the cage scratched up the top plate as well...  when I pull on the volume knob the humming goes away.... it is also loose compared to the left knob... anyone can help me with this ???


----------



## wazzupi

yeah it seems their is something causing it, I just don't know if its the volume knob or something inside I guess I'll have to open it up.... also when I move the headphone jack it goes away...


----------



## kramer5150

Sounds like you have a grounding issue, cracked solder point perhaps? somewhere in that vicinity of the amp.
  I would contact the retailer, and let them know it was damaged in shipping and see about a warranty exchange.
   
  I wonder if its just a loose ground nut around the pot or TRS jack?
   
  My 337 was also severely damaged.  I blame US customs for not re-packing sufficiently.  My left on/off switch broke off, and was floating around lose in the box.  I didn't even bother plugging it in.  I unscrewed the bottom, replaced the DPDT toggle and was all good in 1-2 days.  Hardest part about the 337 is getting the front faceplate off.  I bought a 90 degree ratcheting screwdriver for that.  Hopefully your 339 faceplate comes right off with the allen screws and you won't need special tools.  If you do chose a DIY repair.
   
  Two of my 337 chassis screws had "warranty void if removed" stickers... So I had to ignore that, being that its a used amp it was no biggie.
   
  Good Luck though!!


----------



## Contrails

Snip3r77, vacuumtubes.com have 5998 for sale. They should have the other tubes as well. You can also try thetubestore.com. I usually just google the name of the tube and then visit the websites.


----------



## wazzupi

their is a allen screw loose could that be it ??


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> their is a allen screw loose could that be it ??


 
  highly possible... if that screw is supposed to form a ground somewhere at the front of the amp.


----------



## snip3r77

contrails said:


> Snip3r77, vacuumtubes.com have 5998 for sale. They should have the other tubes as well. You can also try thetubestore.com. I usually just google the name of the tube and then visit the websites.




Damn they have stocks for TS / Chatham 5998. Any difference between this? TS is better? No adaptor required?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Same tube, no difference. No adapter needed.
You should really read the 6AS7G tube rolling thread


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Same tube, no difference. No adapter needed.
> You should really read the 6AS7G tube rolling thread


 
  Yep he is right..it helped me a lot..


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> Same tube, no difference. No adapter needed.
> You should really read the 6AS7G tube rolling thread




Didn't know it existed. I'd go and take a look. 

I have quite a bit of 6sn7, can I use this via an adaptor?


----------



## telecaster

6SN7 is a double triode, you cannot use it effectively in the driver stage here. It's used in completely different typologies than that of the 339, which is imput triode (pentode strapped) and double triode power stage.


----------



## wazzupi

could the cause be 2 screws that won't tighten ? I took one of the other allen screws placed them in the hole where the 2 other screws don't tigthen up and it fits perfectly... should I just get 2 similar screws and that would fix my problem ?


----------



## RickEC

How much is the market price of TS mesh plate now?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Maybe itsbetter to ask whereto get any..as they are getting rare as hell.. And in so the price will skyrocket.. Like the a1834 brown based..prices are outrageous! The 5998's are going up also..soon u pay premium prices fr those as well..


----------



## RickEC

Geez, .... sold much of them about 3 years ago, for 90 dollars a pair. Didn't know they are so rare now. The price of 5998 and the brown based GEC 6as7 are ridiculous now. Used to sell them for 100 a pair.


----------



## telecaster

Hey Wall-E!
  Thanks so much for the image of you latest DK339 mod!
  So it looks like you use twisted wire for the heater supply, I guess it could only be good thing regarding noise interférences. Did you had noise issue cured that way?
   
  It's not that clear on the photo, did you solder directly to the battery end? I would have thought them to be rather hard to solder because of the metal mass...
   
  You don't happen to have Frequency response ARTA graph of auto or fixed/battery bias comparaison?
   
  If you fix cathode bias the 6J5 at 1.82V while the bias runs about 2.2V in auto, I would guess you a running less current on the plate is it right? That way it is safer for the tubes.
   
  I wanna try the NiCd 2.4V bias and if it's only 10% more than that auto bias, I'll be happy to run the bias little on the hot side as I like to do in my guitar amp!
   
  Anyway thanks again for taking time and upload a picture, you are a gentleman!
   
  Best to you!


----------



## Contrails

RickEC, I do not mean to boast but I did pay $50 for three of them (tung sol mesh) just last week. I thought it was an absolute steal. 

But I did pay twice the price for RCA 6AS7G n Red 5693 thanks to customs. 

So you win some and lose some...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> RickEC, I do not mean to boast but I did pay $50 for three of them (tung sol mesh) just last week. I thought it was an absolute steal.
> 
> But I did pay twice the price for RCA 6AS7G n Red 5693 thanks to customs.
> 
> So you win some and lose some...


 
  Hey lucky basterd! I hate u! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell me..where did u find the ts mesh plates?


----------



## snip3r77

http://www.bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=3453.0 Quite a bit of comparison here too. Hope it's useful.
  The RCA 6AS7 is right at the bottom pertaining to the Crack amp. Not sure if the findings are true for the 339 as well 
   
   
   
   

  I have read half of the the 6AS7 thread, seems like the RCA 6AS7 is value for money. Any distinguish different with the black or grey plate?
   
  BTW, any tube rolling guide for the 6922?


----------



## RickEC

Quote: 





contrails said:


> RickEC, I do not mean to boast but I did pay $50 for three of them (tung sol mesh) just last week. I thought it was an absolute steal.
> 
> But I did pay twice the price for RCA 6AS7G n Red 5693 thanks to customs.
> 
> So you win some and lose some...


 
   
  I guess it boils down to luck, until some businessman put up ridiculous price for the rest to follow suit. Good for you!
   
  Searched in Ebay, turn up nothing.


----------



## Contrails

Hehehe, jukeboxparts.co.uk is where I got them.


----------



## telecaster

I finally made the adapter and the TS 6SJ7GT sing again... They have their qualities of their own! I remember why I like them so much, there is this 3D feel, the midrange has incredible depth, bass is smooth. I like! Though pure triodes like the mullard CV1932 is more transparent across the entire Spectrum and bass is stronger. Each tube has its sound identity.
  They have this tendency to cut the sharp edge on the upper register that may be a good or bad thing depending on conditions. Relaxing tube and mesmerizing...


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Hey Wall-E!
> Thanks so much for the image of you latest DK339 mod!
> So it looks like you use twisted wire for the heater supply, I guess it could only be good thing regarding noise interférences. Did you had noise issue cured that way?
> 
> ...


 
   
  My pleasure,
  There was always slightly hum with volume pot set up on max almost not audible on normal listening level with all my input tubes except EF80 and EF800TFK they humed in my DK339. The source of interference could have been of course, the adapter also large carbon resistors across the tube socket in close proximity (above them) of parallel lying heater wiring and the (most suspicious)  electromagnetic field due to the current flowing in the heater wiring. I rid off the grid leak carbon resistor and put in small film resistor soldered directly to the socket pins and replaced the short thin signal wires coming from volume pot to the grid, for DH Labs BL-Ag shield solid-core silver cables and I moved them away from the filament circuit. To minimise the external electromagnetic field, the heater wire should be tightly twisted what I've done very precisely in my own 339, not leaving any loop area as you see on my previous photo. To my surprise, issue with the hum/noise permanently gone, allows me to fully enjoy the cheap but very beautifully sounding tubes,  RCA6AS7G & EF800TFK.
   

   
  Is not show on picture I made it (solder) directly to the battery the positive and negative pole are copper, nickel plated, scrape off the top layer and can be soldered or you can buy, solder tab rechargeable batteries much easy to do. Very important: battery need to be isolated from the chassis, can not  touch the metal enclosure I used this: self-adhesive cable-tie bases.
   
   
  Originally Posted by *telecaster*:
 "If you fix cathode bias the 6J5 at 1.82V while the bias runs about 2.2V in auto, I would guess you a running less current on the plate is it right? That way it is safer for the tubes."
  This is a compromise if you want rolling tubes u need to find the right bias for all your tubes.
   
  I didn't see why the FR may depend on the bias method...ooh pardon me, it did only when the cathode resistor is bypassed with too small capacitor acting high pass filtering. I did compare the self biased to the LED bias and the main difference is the higher gain about 3dB ARTA and low noise and THD for LED biased cathode.
   
  short about my modified dk339,
 there is couple of things I did or I'll do later to improve the amp even more to bring it to another level.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I finally made the adapter and the TS 6SJ7GT sing again... They have their qualities of their own! I remember why I like them so much, there is this 3D feel, the midrange has incredible depth, bass is smooth. I like! Though pure triodes like the mullard CV1932 is more transparent across the entire Spectrum and bass is stronger. Each tube has its sound identity.
> They have this tendency to cut the sharp edge on the upper register that may be a good or bad thing depending on conditions. Relaxing tube and mesmerizing...


 
  You made it! i'm glad i see you happy!


----------



## snip3r77

Going to audition the 339 and 339 Ref later


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> My pleasure,
> There was always slightly hum with volume pot set up on max almost not audible on normal listening level with all my input tubes except EF80 and EF800TFK they humed in my DK339. The source of interference could have been of course, the adapter also large carbon resistors across the tube socket in close proximity (above them) of parallel lying heater wiring and the (most suspicious)  electromagnetic field due to the current flowing in the heater wiring. I rid off the grid leak carbon resistor and put in small film resistor soldered directly to the socket pins and replaced the short thin signal wires coming from volume pot to the grid, for DH Labs BL-Ag shield solid-core silver cables and I moved them away from the filament circuit. To minimise the external electromagnetic field, the heater wire should be tightly twisted what I've done very precisely in my own 339, not leaving any loop area as you see on my previous photo. To my surprise, issue with the hum/noise permanently gone, allows me to fully enjoy the cheap but very beautifully sounding tubes,  RCA6AS7G & EF800TFK.
> 
> Is not show on picture I made it (solder) directly to the battery the positive and negative pole are copper, nickel plated, scrape off the top layer and can be soldered or you can buy, solder tab rechargeable batteries much easy to do. Very important: battery need to be isolated from the chassis, can not  touch the metal enclosure I used this: self-adhesive cable-tie bases.
> ...


 
   
  It is great news that twisting heater wiring improve hum with EF800, that's the only reason why I didn't like the EF80/EF800, because they sound absolutely fabulous in the amp!
  I tested my EF80 mullard and TFK EF800 and they DO sound good! Such bass that is thunderous and dynamic, with neverending highs. I only dislike the hum I get and maybe after prolonged time of listenning a small degree of listenning fatigue due to the dynamic nature of the sound presentation.
   
  I will replace the heater wire ^^
   
  Wall-E, you're the man!
   
  About the bias voltage, it seems you are running the bias on the hot side. As it applied to the cathode, if I understand correctly, it is then a negative votage.
  The more the tension is near zero, the hotter the bias is, and the more current is going to the plates. If you're bias point was -2.18V, and you are running at -1.85V, you run the tubes with a hot bias, and you should have very dynamic sound, improved gain and lowered distorsion, but it "could" (that I don't know) lessen the ltubes life and be fatiguing on the transformaters.
   
  As it is if you didn't experience ill effect, or didn't saw the tube plate going red, then your bias is not that hot.
   
  EDIT :While the soldering gun was at reach, I rewired the EF80 adapter so I can use my EF800 directly with my modded 6J5 driver 339...
  I rewired internally the heater wire as to eliminate any loop space, and I'm glad to say that I don't have any interference with my EF80 anymore! Happy happy!
  I now must replace the signal wire so to arrive at a perfect ground noise.


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Going to audition the 339 and 339 Ref later


 
  And it's now back at home powering my HE-500 via ODAC.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Which one?


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Which one?


 
  The 339 bro...The Ref 339 is like 4x the price.
   
  Since I'm using the HE-500, which drivers should I get for the 5998?
   
  I understand that you suggested the RCA 6AS7 Black & Telefunken EF80. Any tube retailers that can supply all of these?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't know your local dealers. There are a lot of these tubes on ebay though. Go for the TFK EF80 if you have an adapter, those are cheapest. then the RCA RED (no adapter) then the 6SJ7(w)GT by Tung Sol with mesh plates


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> The 339 bro...The Ref 339 is like 4x the price.
> 
> Since I'm using the HE-500, which drivers should I get for the 5998?
> 
> I understand that you suggested the RCA 6AS7 Black & Telefunken EF80. Any tube retailers that can supply all of these?


 
  Best drivers to go with the 5998 are the rca 5693 reds or the ts sj7gt mesh plates..imho ofcourse


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Best drivers to go with the 5998 are the rca 5693 reds or the ts sj7gt mesh plates..imho ofcourse


 
  Pissed off with my ODAC.
   
  Lugged the 339 to my Hifi system and do abit of re-cabling to my 339.
   
  Now is running
   
  Macbook => Calyx DAC ( powered by Kingrex PSU ) => Cyrus Pre-Amp ==> 339
   
  I think I'm pretty much satisfied with the sound for now


----------



## Contrails

Nice.

What DAC is everyone else using? I am using HRT MS2. I was thinking of upgrading to Audio-gd NFB 3.2 Any other recommenations around that price that go well with the 339 and he500?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Nice.
> 
> What DAC is everyone else using? I am using HRT MS2. I was thinking of upgrading to Audio-gd NFB 3.2 Any other recommenations around that price that go well with the 339 and he500?


 
  At this moment i use my hm602 as my source..i use the line out so it bypasses its internal amping!.its excellent!
   
  But am now looking into somthing better for my 337..am waiting for a quote for a very special one of a kind custommade dac-amp combo..an all in one enclosure (two of their products combined into one) with an external HUGE powersupply...and then i will be selling both my hm602 and 337..but first the right price..waiting is killing me!
  but i understand the natural sounding metrum octave dac goes very well with a tube amp..like the 337 or 339. And nowthey have version mk2..with usb now.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> It is great news that twisting heater wiring improve hum with EF800, that's the only reason why I didn't like the EF80/EF800, because they sound absolutely fabulous in the amp!
> I tested my EF80 mullard and TFK EF800 and they DO sound good! Such bass that is thunderous and dynamic, with neverending highs. I only dislike the hum I get and maybe after prolonged time of listenning a small degree of listenning fatigue due to the dynamic nature of the sound presentation.
> 
> I will replace the heater wire ^^
> ...


 
  You're absolutely right!
  The cathode resistor is the component that determines plate current.The plate resistor(30 or 33K) is selected to obtain required gain and plate voltage
 when the bias voltage is small it cause more anode current to flow, making the tube physically hot if this max level is exceeded for too long the anode will glow deep red and eventually melt, but this not gonna happen! you can control the current by measure the voltage drops across plate resistor and divide this by plate resistor in ohm so with my battery biased cathode (1.805V) for (EF800/6as7g) voltage drop across plate resistor(33K) is 52.5V, so let's count it 52.5 : 33000 = 1.59mA this is how "hot" actually cold biased it is, in the same way measure the cathode follower power tube the measured voltage drop on the cathode resistor is 90V, 90 : 470 = 191mA, as the twin triode are connected in parallel the current is 95.5mA for each half which is hot but still below the (6as7g) maximum 125mA.
   
  Have to do the same with my adapters, my ef 80/800 were lying in the drawer since July because the hum issue but now problem solved, maybe make another one with better parts?
  How was the 6SJ7adapter project? u had some small trouble isn't it and a bit of bad luck too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, the adapters looks adorable, good job!


----------



## DogMeat

So, I've been watching this thread for a while and considering purchase of a 339 for some little time, waiting for dust to settle on issues and opinions....
  my gear addiction for the tubies is starting to wear thin and I'm about ready to pop open the wallet once again, LOL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I guess this thread is where I might get the best considered response on where best to purchase the 339?
   
  I'm having a tough time making the decision between the Woo WA7 vs the La Figaro 339.
  Any recent opinions about that comparison?
   
   
  Thanks, fellas!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> You're absolutely right!
> The cathode resistor is the component that determines plate current.The plate resistor(30 or 33K) is selected to obtain required gain and plate voltage
> when the bias voltage is small it cause more anode current to flow, making the tube physically hot if this max level is exceeded for too long the anode will glow deep red and eventually melt, but this not gonna happen! you can control the current by measure the voltage drops across plate resistor and divide this by plate resistor in ohm so with my battery biased cathode (1.805V) for (EF800/6as7g) voltage drop across plate resistor(33K) is 52.5V, so let's count it 52.5 : 33000 = 1.59mA this is how "hot" actually cold biased it is, in the same way measure the cathode follower power tube the measured voltage drop on the cathode resistor is 90V, 90 : 470 = 191mA, as the twin triode are connected in parallel the current is 95.5mA for each half which is hot but still below the (6as7g) maximum 125mA.
> 
> ...


 
  Great info about the bias and how the current plate are fed in those tubes!
  I know this can sound crazy but I am running a 25K plate resistor because I prefer the sound vs the 33K. I will take measurements before going battery bias for sure! All my tubes sounds beautiful that way except for the combination EF800 with cetron 7236 that seems edgy and incredibly speedy, maybe too much or so it seems to my ears.
   
  The EF800 and GE6AS7G sound absolutely crazy! EF800 with GEC6080WA is to die for in term of musicality and depth, bass is articulate...
   
  I rewired the heater to tight twisted, I also change all the modulation thin grey cable Inside the 339, including the small wire that goes to the power tube, with very thick and double screened Sommer cable. Now I don't have any hum with Telefunken EF800 and I just bought spares cause this tube is absolutely crazy good (slightly better than mullard EF80) in the 339!
   
  Also I did a mod that I tought was not important but revealed itself beautiful it is to switch the green led to blue ones! It way more attractive looking that way hehe ^^
   
  The 6SJ7 adapter is done, I have a spare ceramic tube base with teflon socket and I plan to make a 6J7 tube adapter just for fun. I want to know how the old tube sounds like, especially the pentode made for RF, the EF37A. It should look pretty cool with the wired grid cap on top of the tube!


----------



## Contrails

Dogmeat,
   
  What headphones do you have? Hd650/he500 would pair well the LF339.  Headfonia have done a nice review of the LF339.  
   
  Also, I would recommend buying directly from yuking09.com


----------



## snip3r77

How would you guys rate the
   
  Red 5698 , EFK EF80 and the 6SJ7gt TS?
   
For 6SJ7gt TS, is this the only best for this type of tube? 
   
Thanks


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Great info about the bias and how the current plate are fed in those tubes!
> I know this can sound crazy but I am running a 25K plate resistor because I prefer the sound vs the 33K. I will take measurements before going battery bias for sure! All my tubes sounds beautiful that way except for the combination EF800 with cetron 7236 that seems edgy and incredibly speedy, maybe too much or so it seems to my ears.
> 
> The EF800 and GE6AS7G sound absolutely crazy! EF800 with GEC6080WA is to die for in term of musicality and depth, bass is articulate...
> ...


 
  Sorry are you referring to the EF80 instead of the EF800?
   
  The 339 need tube biasing??
   
  Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> How would you guys rate the
> 
> Red 5698 , EFK EF80 and the 6SJ7gt TS?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Check the previous pages, it's all been done


----------



## telecaster

EF800 is a better long lasting version of the EF80 made by telefunken.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Check the previous pages, it's all been done


 
  +1, lots of uselfull information in this thread, take the time to read it all...


----------



## Contrails

I have been using my HD280s as the testing headphones before I plug in new tubes.  I put the RCA 6AS7G and 5693s in and listening to my HD280, wow! The bass is insane! What other headphones have you guys been using with amp besides HD650 and He500.


----------



## Ultrainferno

All of them


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> How would you guys rate the
> 
> Red 5698 , EFK EF80 and the 6SJ7gt TS?
> 
> ...


 
  I dont think u do a. Bad deal with any if the three..as ultrainferno said..and its been said in this thread a couple of times..ts sj7gt mesh plates are on top of many lists...but ofcourse it all depends on ur preferences of sound..


----------



## snip3r77

I emailed them a list. Hopefully they reply soon. 

Are they fast with replies? 



contrails said:


> Snip3r77, vacuumtubes.com have 5998 for sale. They should have the other tubes as well. You can also try thetubestore.com. I usually just google the name of the tube and then visit the websites.


----------



## snip3r77

Redundant posr


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Anyone use 6SJ7WGT PhilipsECGs?


----------



## telecaster

I tried it and the constuction is very light and not inspiring. Although the sound is smooth and reminescent of the Tungsol 6SJ7G. Though I got one defective that nearly burned my amp... So I never use them again and sent them back to the seller.


----------



## RickEC

Quote: 





nic rhodes said:


> Anyone use 6SJ7WGT PhilipsECGs?


 
   


 Not bad.


----------



## Contrails

So, one of the RCA 6AS7 stopped working.  It wouldn't light up.  I let them cool down, turned off the amp and then swapped them.  It was the tube.  I have sent the store an email asking if I can return the tube for another one.  If not, I am might as well invest in some 5998s and be done with it. 
   
  I have read the 'JAN' stands Joint army and navy.  I have seen some JAN 5998 and I am wondering, are these a little different to the regular 5998? In terms of sound quality?
   
  Any other substitutes for the 5998 in terms of the extra power and sound quality? I am using HE500 btw.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

mine say jan 5998 as well, i believe JAN tubes where the same as the regular, though built a bit better and are slightly more durable, but im not sure.
   
  should be the same as any other 5998 though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

2399 basically are 5998. JAN tubes are supposed to be the better scoring ones as the navy standard was high.
  Don't forget that even when you buy a 150$ 60 year old 5998 tube it can pop after one day, I doubt the seller will refund you.
  That's the tricky part about tubes


----------



## Contrails

Thanks for the replies.  Whats a reasonable price for a matched pair of 5998? I almost missed out on a pair on ebay that went for $130.  I am looking at the ones going for $188 and I think that's a bit steep.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Whats a reasonable price for a matched pair of 5998? I almost missed out on a pair on ebay that went for $130.  I am looking at the ones going for $188 and I think that's a bit steep.


 
   
  I did a 20 piece group buy last month, you just missed it. Prices keep going up quickly. A good non matched pair of NOS 5998 lately starts at $150. Matched would be more unless you get lucky. Occasionally there are good deals on ebay, but are you really getting what they're saying...


----------



## DogMeat

Thanks Contrails!
  Yes, my Senns, a couple of Grados.
  See how the LCD2's would sound on there from time-to-time.
  Classical and Jazz over here....
   
  I'll check out Yuking.com


----------



## snip3r77

Hi all,
   
  Transfer back from my hifi dac ( calyx ) to my headfi system ( using the odac ).
   
   
 Anyone encounter this problem?
  
 I'm using a odac+o2 combo. Amplification part unused hence now the dac is only powered by the usb.
  
 I'm plugging it to a tube amp , 3.5mm out to 2x RCA.
  
 The gain seems to be too high and causes distortion. I'm currently using foobar ( with wasapi ) with volume reduced to -12db and it's better. 
  
 Is it meant to work this way?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Contrails

I know I am kinda hijacking this thread with my little issues, hehe, but I have to mention this, I just email the seller of the RCA tubes about the bad tube and he offered a refund or a replacement.  The website is www.electols.com and I have been in touch with Michel.  Now, that's really fantastic customer service. A bit hard to come by these days.  They have a great selection of tubes, always worth a look. 
   
  Ultrainferno, yes I just missed the group buy.  Please keep me updated on future group buys of tubes, scotch, cigars...  I would be very interested. 
   
   
   


> Occasionally there are good deals on ebay, but are you really getting what they're saying...


 
   
   
  Sometimes yes and sometimes no.  I guess it's luck of the draw.  I do rely on paypal as backup. Never had any issues so far and I have requested a couple of refunds which have worked out but I know for some people this has not been the case.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> So, one of the RCA 6AS7 stopped working.  It wouldn't light up.  I let them cool down, turned off the amp and then swapped them.  It was the tube.  I have sent the store an email asking if I can return the tube for another one.  If not, I am might as well invest in some 5998s and be done with it.
> 
> I have read the 'JAN' stands Joint army and navy.  I have seen some JAN 5998 and I am wondering, are these a little different to the regular 5998? In terms of sound quality?
> 
> Any other substitutes for the 5998 in terms of the extra power and sound quality? I am using HE500 btw.


 
  As i already stated..try the bendix 6080wb with graphite columns..also high gain tubes.and perfect for he500...almost same sounding as 5998 ts...but to my ears stronger bass and bit less detail compared to the 5998..i have both..


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I did a 20 piece group buy last month, you just missed it. Prices keep going up quickly. A good non matched pair of NOS 5998 lately starts at $150. Matched would be more unless you get lucky. Occasionally there are good deals on ebay, but are you really getting what they're saying...


 
  I got my matched pair for 220 usd.


----------



## DogMeat

eek.
  It certainly isn't really a Darkvoice thread any more.
   
   
   
  snicker.


----------



## Contrails

> As i already stated..try the bendix 6080wb with graphite columns..also high gain tubes.and perfect for he500...almost same sounding as 5998 ts...but to my ears stronger bass and bit less detail compared to the 5998..i have both..


 
   
  Thanks mate, I did read that before, but they do go for around $40-$60 each.  I might as well put in a little extra and pick up the 5998.  5998+5693/mesh plates+He500=Nirvana... 
   
  Sorry back to the topic guys.


----------



## wazzupi

i want to upgrade my tubes!!!!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Thanks mate, I did read that before, but they do go for around $40-$60 each.  I might as well put in a little extra and pick up the 5998.  5998+5693/mesh plates+He500=Nirvana...
> 
> Sorry back to the topic guys.


 
  Am afraid its not a little extra to get the 5998/sj7gt mesh plates tung sols combo in matched pairs configuration..but a lot extra..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..the rca 5683 reds/bendix 6080wb graphite columns is also an excellent pair i found out! The voices get much warmer then the complete TS combo. To my ears anyway.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Thanks mate, I did read that before, but they do go for around $40-$60 each.  I might as well put in a little extra and pick up the 5998.  5998+5693/mesh plates+He500=Nirvana...
> 
> Sorry back to the topic guys.


 
   
  I actually prefer the HE500 with RCA 6AS7G tubes.


----------



## Golotripa

I was asked in a PM to compare the HE500 with V200 and LF339 - and so I gladlfully did. I thought I would post it here. I'm no expert, but I'll do my best. Feel free to question any of my thoughts as maybe I didn't write them correctly.
   
*HE500:* Violectric V200 vs LF339 w/ Chatham 5998 and RCA5693 tubes
   
  Okay, I started separating the comparison into bass, mids and vocals - but they're just so similar sounding to my ears. I'll try comment on the major differences in overall sound. Both are relaxing and pleasing to the ears - the differences are quite sublte. All these impressions are with respect to the HE500s only.
   
  - *Bass:* I would say slightly more detailed bass on V200. It's a little more textured, whereas LF339 is more of a thump.
  - *Mids:*  It is slightly more forward on LF339 and thus_ feels_ better sounding to my hears. Midrange is placed further back on V200 but I would say is more detailed.
  - *Details:* Are slightly more detailed and precise on V200 - despite appearing more substantial on LF339. 
  - *Soundstage*: Definitely better soundstage on LF339. It appears as an overall wider sound giving the feel of a more substantial sound. People have commented this is a minor flaw of V200 and I agree. I wouldn't say the HE500 suffers though, as soundstage isn't it's strength anyway.
  - *Vocals*: Are even more rolled off on V200 compared to LF339. You will never hear any sibilance or harsh highs if that's your priority. Both are very relaxing to listen to.
   
*The major differences* are the sound is more exact, precise and detailed on V200, whereas LF339 has this massive soundstage, where vocals are quite wide and have a wide presence in the music. I find this effect is really noticeable on headphones like HD650s - my favorite pairing with LF339. The V200 has more precise details, more textured bass and thus definitely suits the HE500s well.
   
*If I had to choose,* I would say the V200 is the better pairing for HE500. More precise sounding, and overall just slightly better detail in the sound. You lose a some soundstage when it comes to vocals, but the strengths of the HE500 are in its details, and the details are perfected on the V200.
   
Side note: LF339 is my keeper because I love it with my HD650s. Such a warm, instrument rich and pleasant sound with HD650. The HD650s just work perfectly with the wide soundstage it provides. Also, I love the idea of tubes - it looks amazing with tubes sticking out of it compared to the measily V200 little box next to it. Believe it or not, that's a big reason for sticking with it. The V200 is fantastic though and if I was to EVER get a solid state again, it would be the V200. I love rolled off highs with relaxing sound and clear, strong bass - and that's what it gives. It's sound is tube-like and I like that. I have given the HE500 to my brother as it's also a fantastic headphone - can't sell it. It's got better detail and better bass than HD650, however HD650 has such a fantastic midrange, wider soundstage and vocals are just so lush and relaxing and thus my preference as I believe it's more enjoyable to listen to with my range of music preferences.
   
  I am waiting on some TS6SJ7GT mesh plates and when those arrive and burn in, I will do a LF339 comparison with HD650, HE500 and HD800s. I owe it to this thread


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> I was asked in a PM to compare the HE500 with V200 and LF339 - and so I gladlfully did. I thought I would post it here. I'm no expert, but I'll do my best. Feel free to question any of my thoughts as maybe I didn't write them correctly.
> 
> *HE500:* Violectric V200 vs LF339 w/ Chatham 5998 and RCA5693 tubes
> 
> ...


 
  Not to put words in ur mouth..but the mesh plates put details and mids on a whole higher level compared to the more warmer sounding reds 5693..some prefer the 5693 more then the mesh plates of tungsol because of this character...
   
  thanks for this mini review though..what u said was same conclusion i had when i heared the v200 also..a very good amp for the he500. But i preferred my lightly modded 337 with the tubes i have.


----------



## Golotripa

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Not to put words in ur mouth..but the mesh plates put details and mids on a whole higher level compared to the more warmer sounding reds 5693..some prefer the 5693 more then the mesh plates of tungsol because of this character...
> 
> thanks for this mini review though..what u said was same conclusion i had when i heared the v200 also..a very good amp for the he500. But i preferred my lightly modded 337 with the tubes i have.


 
  That's good to hear considering mine are on the way  - I might add any comments to that when they arrive. I hope they well surpass my V200 because I'm finding it hard to sell it - I think it's slightly better with my HD800s.


----------



## Chodi

Anyone else notice they just raised the price of the 339 factory direct. It went up $80 (includes shipping). Last time I looked it was $580 today I noticed it was $660. Still a bargain.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





chodi said:


> Anyone else notice they just raised the price of the 339 factory direct. It went up $80 (includes shipping). Last time I looked it was $580 today I noticed it was $660. Still a bargain.


 
  Maybe its because their name is getting more wellknown more and more? Or their internal Components got more expensive..just guessing here..


----------



## snip3r77

I'm still waiting for my NOS tubes to come. TS Meshes are one of them pairs


----------



## xmdkq

Improves the reliability, voice softer, replacement parts.


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Improves the reliability, voice softer, replacement parts.


 
Change all the yellow power resistor.


----------



## telecaster




----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Change all the yellow power resistor.


 
  This is great news because it was the only drawback of the amp!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





golotripa said:


> I was asked in a PM to compare the HE500 with V200 and LF339 - and so I gladlfully did. I thought I would post it here. I'm no expert, but I'll do my best. Feel free to question any of my thoughts as maybe I didn't write them correctly.
> 
> *HE500:* Violectric V200 vs LF339 w/ Chatham 5998 and RCA5693 tubes
> 
> ...


 
   
  I agree on a lot but not with everything you say. In example, the HE500 is very well known for it's good sound stage, it's one of it's strongest points.
  You should try the HE500 on the 339 without 5693 but with ef80 or the 6SJ7GT mesh, it's a different story. Also when using the 5998 the midrange will become more forward as you described, that's why I stopped using those tubes in the 339, the overall sound is just easier to listen to when using RCA's or Chatham's; making it better for the HE500 as well.
   
  The V200 and 339 are both great amps for the HE500, it just depends on your personal preference a lot. If you can listen to the amp combinations before buying it, I think that's the safest way to go.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Change all the yellow power resistor.


 
  It is exciting to know that the owner of the LaFigaro factory follows this thread so closely that he almost instantly noticed my comment about the price change. It is also comforting to know that he had a good reason for the increase. _I_ _really like this guy._


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





chodi said:


> It is exciting to know that the owner of the LaFigaro factory follows this thread so closely that he almost instantly noticed my comment about the price change. It is also comforting to know that he had a good reason for the increase. _I_ _really like this guy._


 
  +1 iagree..more facturers should do the same!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I agree on a lot but not with everything you say. In example, the HE500 is very well known for it's good sound stage, it's one of it's strongest points.
> You should try the HE500 on the 339 without 5693 but with ef80 or the 6SJ7GT mesh, it's a different story. Also when using the 5998 the midrange will become more forward as you described, that's why I stopped using those tubes in the 339, the overall sound is just easier to listen to when using RCA's or Chatham's; making it better for the HE500 as well.
> 
> The V200 and 339 are both great amps for the HE500, it just depends on your personal preference a lot. If you can listen to the amp combinations before buying it, I think that's the safest way to go.


 
   
  I also found that Western 6AS7G have really good in the overall presentation and the best with the 339 to my ears, but what I have noticed and made me really poorer, is that GEC 6AS7G have such a 3D depth of sound that surpass the average 6AS7G... The sound has another dimension added to it, I really would love those tubes to be cheaper!
  The pure triodes 6J5/L63 also beats both Tungsol 6ASJ7GT and EF800, the sound is more detailed, the separation of voices is more refined, you loose the more dynamic bass of the EF800, and the special midrange of the mesh 6SJ7GT...
  6AS7G+EF800= high gain
  6AS7G+mesh 6SJ7GT = medium gain
  6AS7G+6J5= medium/low gain
   
  Overall I found out that you adapt a lot to the sound you hear, and that you wanna hear, but tube Rolling is pretty fun game ^^!
  YMMV.


----------



## wazzupi

what's a good value, recommended tubes for hd650's ??


----------



## telecaster

western 6AS7G NOS and EF800 telefunken, and with HD650 you are there!


----------



## wazzupi

so I went ahead and purchased the RCA JAN 6as7g's with the 6sj7 power tubes I hope they pair well !!


----------



## kanshouhin

xmdkq said:


> Change all the yellow power resistor.







Noninductive Resistors

I had been heard it. Like change Shuguang 6N5P to Tungsol 6080 than before. Sounds more Clearly and pure.


----------



## allyl

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


>


 
  If we purchase the 339 from an ebay seller (wsz0304), will we receive the new unit?


----------



## wsz0304

it will have new model number,and no 339.


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> Noninductive Resistors
> 
> I had been heard it. Like change Shuguang 6N5P to Tungsol 6080 than before. Sounds more Clearly and pure.


 
  Because have no the machine, the other user customized machine for you.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Because have no the machine, the other user customized machine for you.


 
   
  Dear Boss,
  It would be a great to share the Rosenkavalier progress here! I'm sure you would gain some customers!
  I'm dying to see what the production model would look like!


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Dear Boss,
> It would be a great to share the Rosenkavalier progress here! I'm sure you would gain some customers!
> I'm dying to see what the production model would look like!


 
Also do sample in design, a complete will send you photos.


----------



## snip3r77

Is it possible to mod the 339 to the latest un-named amp?


----------



## telecaster

Thanks a lot boss! Looking forward to the Rosenkavalier


xmdkq said:


> Also do sample in design, a complete will send you photos.


----------



## Golotripa

For anyone who is interested I have impressions on TS6SJ7GT mesh plates vs 5693 red hots. The main difference is I find the 5693s having a more forward presentation of sound - Vocals are more in your face - a little too much. I much prefer the TS6SJ7GT mesh plates sound in that regard - vocals sound a little more laid back and hence a seemingly smoother sound. That's what I wanted when moving to tube amps and thus I prefer the TS6SJ7GT tubes; on my HD650s that is. They also helped a lot with taming the HD800 brightness. Though HD650 still my favourite headphone at the moment.


----------



## Contrails

There's also TS6SD7GT mesh plates! They look exactly the same as the TS6SJ7GT mesh plates.  Anyone know if there's actually a difference in sound?
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/6SD7GT-Tung-Sol-radio-amplifier-electron-vacuum-2-tubes-valves-tested-6SD7G-6SD7-/330893624169?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item4d0acc0369


----------



## telecaster

It's semi remote cut off tube. You may try it but it's not linear like 6sj7.

I have some 6k7g on order to try and they are variable Mu ie remote cut off just because they were beautifully and cheap. I will comments on sound when I have them and that i have the adapter made. But I fear they are not made for music reproduction!

So I need to hide my "light bulbs" to my dear lady friend:
"Light bulbs? What is it for?"
"It's for music reproduction, it is vintage stuff!"
"I really don't understand..."
"Don't worry, it's not expensive at all, it's very old!"



Sad thing is that I have more coming my way!


----------



## snip3r77

Hi all,
   
  Using stock everything, not connecting to any DAC, plugged in a pair of sensitive phones, volume at zero the amp is able to pick up some noises. It's not hum.
   
  Swap to my He-500 ( not so sensitve ), the noise is negligible. 
   
  I even use another power distributor from a separate socket with only the 2 power cables of the 339 plugged to it but the outcome is still the same.
   
  Thanks.
   
   
  Is this phenomena normal or is it the lousy stock tubes ( microphonics <-- clueless about this "noise" )?


----------



## xmdkq

Some tubes need to work for a period of time, thermal noise will slowly disappear.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Using stock everything, not connecting to any DAC, plugged in a pair of sensitive phones, volume at zero the amp is able to pick up some noises. It's not hum.
> 
> ...


 
  Very common with new tubes.  They will need time to settle and quiet down.


----------



## snip3r77

xmdkq said:


> Some tubes need to work for a period of time, thermal noise will slowly disappear.



Hi
Pls advise if this is a defective unit or the tubes are defective. If it's thermal noise how long will it go away? 

I have some NOS tubes coming next weekend hopefully and hope that it goes away. 

Else I don't know what to do. 

Thanks bro


----------



## hifimanrookie

snip3r77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Using stock everything, not connecting to any DAC, plugged in a pair of sensitive phones, volume at zero the amp is able to pick up some noises. It's not hum.
> 
> ...




My 337 works best powered directly from the wall socket..somehow i have a feelingthe sound is more full..maybe because i have also upgraded powercords? So its better heard if the ampis perfectly powered? idont know for sure..but i think The 339 wont be different..i also found out thatthe amp itself is very senstive to vibrations..when tapping on the table/rack u on which its on u can hear it in ur phones..i solved that with in-expensive herbies audio labs tender foot..now i dont hear the taps in my ears anymore...genious! and somhow..when u touch the amp..it feels heavier..more sturdy..but that last thing can be in my head also..lolz..but this is a bit offtopic..

Ontopic...yes some tubes can be noisy at first..give it 100hours to burn in..the hum should get less and eventually disapear.

but i as far i know i never heard that the standard tubes hum..maybe ur the first one..


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> _*My 337 works best powered directly from the wall socket..somehow*_ i have a feelingthe sound is more full..maybe because i have also upgraded powercords? So its better heard if the ampis perfectly powered? idont know for sure..but i think The 339 wont be different..i also found out thatthe amp itself is very senstive to vibrations..when tapping on the table/rack u on which its on u can hear it in ur phones..i solved that with in-expensive herbies audio labs tender foot..now i dont hear the taps in my ears anymore...genious! and somhow..when u touch the amp..it feels heavier..more sturdy..but that last thing can be in my head also..lolz..but this is a bit offtopic..
> 
> Ontopic...yes some tubes can be noisy at first..give it 100hours to burn in..the hum should get less and eventually disapear.
> 
> but i as far i know i never heard that the standard tubes hum..maybe ur the first one..


 
  So you don't use any kind of surge protection or power conditioning?  I never would have thought it affects the sound. Each channel is individually fused, so what the worst that could happen?
  I run mine with a furman rack conditioner, do you think I should remove it?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Using stock everything, not connecting to any DAC, plugged in a pair of sensitive phones, volume at zero the amp is able to pick up some noises. It's not hum.
> 
> ...


 
  Running the amp inputs(RCA) not loaded with the next stage(source) is very likely that your amp picking up some noise....even radio waves. Is the noise still appears with the connected DAC?


----------



## hifimanrookie

kramer5150 said:


> So you don't use any kind of surge protection or power conditioning?  I never would have thought it affects the sound. Each channel is individually fused, so what the worst that could happen?
> I run mine with a furman rack conditioner, do you think I should remove it?




Nope..nothing..u can see it on my pics in my profile here on headfi..its straight to the wall..the previous owner told me that was best way to sound best....and he is a tube amp modder for eons..so i trust him...i would advice...try it out..u have nothing to loose..especially check the lower octaves and the breathing around the music..
And when u do switch off the amp..wait a few minutes to turn it back back on..that was another advice he gave me..
Another tip...if u do connect the amp directly to the wall..be carefull with lightling outside around the house...but i guess thats normal thinking?


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Running the amp inputs(RCA) not loaded with the next stage(source) is very likely that your amp picking up some noise....even radio waves. Is the noise still appears with the connected DAC?


 
  Yeah the noise is still there(same) when the source is loaded. High db phones are more apparent, HE-500 is still very bearable.
  Sigh I just hope is the ****ty tubes ( that's the easiest thing to do as my NOS will be coming pretty soon ).
   
  Do you think the amp has any issues with grounding?


----------



## xmdkq

I met small tubes need to work around 100-200 hours can be eliminated.


----------



## snip3r77

xmdkq said:


> I met small tubes need to work around 100-200 hours can be eliminated.




Hi bro xmdkq,

So you were saying these noise are normal and it's more like tube problem rather than the amp hardware and it needs >100hrs to calm it down?
I have some NOS coming in, do you think it should have any help?

Thanks.


----------



## snip3r77

.


----------



## snip3r77

.


----------



## SMBuscemi

I've dealt with vacuumtubes.com and they are really helpful. Especially to novices when I started out.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote:  





> I have some NOS coming in, do you think it should have any help?
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  NOS tubes need burn in too and if you're unlucky yours will always hum, that's the nature of the 6AS7G.
  Have you tried a different power socket and interconnects? (That did a lot for me)


----------



## telecaster

Sounds like a bad tube. Try other tubes.


----------



## telecaster

For me the best combination at the moment!
  Deep bass, 3D feel, smooth extended highs... Natural sound without any harshness yet so detailed. English GEC rulez! Triode mod with battery bias mod (NiCd)


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> For me the best combination at the moment!
> Deep bass, 3D feel, smooth extended highs... Natural sound without any harshness yet so detailed. English GEC rulez! Triode mod with battery bias mod (NiCd)


 
  incredible!  is there another source for those GEC tubes beside the guy on ebay?


----------



## hifimanrookie

telecaster said:


> For me the best combination at the moment!
> Deep bass, 3D feel, smooth extended highs... Natural sound without any harshness yet so detailed. English GEC rulez! Triode mod with battery bias mod (NiCd)




I see u use gec a1834 brown base tubes as powertubes..but what kind of gec drivertubes u use?

Thanks for ur info.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ nice tubes!!!!


----------



## telecaster

^^ Brown base GEC 6AS7G and Brown base GEC L63 (aka 6J5). Those driver are real triodes vs the pentodes in strapped mode for the regular 339. Those drivers are used by the upgraded 339 by the BOSS and the Rosenkavalier.


----------



## snip3r77

telecaster said:


> ^^ Brown base GEC 6AS7G and Brown base GEC L63 (aka 6J5). Those driver are real triodes vs the pentodes in strapped mode for the regular 339. Those drivers are used by the upgraded 339 by the BOSS and the Rosenkavalier.




Does these 2 tubes cost a bomb?


----------



## snip3r77

Yesterday I changed the stocks to RCA 6AS7 and red 5693. The noise is still there. Listen for awhile and didn't really care about the noise. At the end of the session probably 3 hrs down the road, I tested the noise again and it was not there.

I was pretty happy that the NOS tubes solved the problem but I'm still sceptical.

Powered up again before I go to work to test it the noise is still there and it was GONE.

So I guess problem lies with the lousy stock tubes.I think Yuking should look into this to improve customer's experience. Kinda got me worried over nothing.

Tonight probably I will swap these out for TS Mesh 6s7gt and the TS 7236. 

Thanks guys once again.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I personally don't think that's up to Yuking to solve. Sure he could add a 200$-300$ option for better tubes, but it's a tube amp. you should know that stuff yourself 
  And you can't use the input tubes you're asking about unless you mod your 339


----------



## wazzupi

I'm getting very minimal hum from my new tubes, which I find negligible but my question is, is it normal ?


----------



## snip3r77

wazzupi said:


> I'm getting very minimal hum from my new tubes, which I find negligible but my question is, is it normal ?




I installed the RCA power and driver. Zero noise and hun


----------



## telecaster

The stock sound decent, no need to bash or thrash them! Give them time, new tubes need burn in maybe it's the audio item that needs burn in the most in all audiophiledome for real.
  NOS is a nice luxury that should be appreciated but remember that it's no guaranty you won't end up one day with a bad tube that hum...
  The RCA 6AS7G is the most popular tube with 339 IMO with its solid performance and extreme value!


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





smbuscemi said:


> I've dealt with vacuumtubes.com and they are really helpful. Especially to novices when I started out.


 
  Agree and exceptional customer service  
   
  I have some tubes that hum and they are happy to exchange for me.


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> I installed the RCA power and driver. Zero noise and hun


 
Should be normal.


----------



## snip3r77

WOW..
   
  Using red 5693 & TS 7623, listening to Avril Lavigne's Skater Boy. The sub bass is out of this world on my HE-500.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I wouldn't use the HE-500 for that kind of "music"


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I wouldn't use the HE-500 for that kind of "music"


 
  Haha... I'm revisiting my flacs..pls don't pull my leg.
   
  Just glad the amp hw is solved and I'm randomly picking tracks that I like.
   
  Listened to Emi Fujita's Field of Gold, I'm used to my 2a3 amp on the hifi system and I think the airiness is different than my hifi's hehe.
   
   
  Cheers.


----------



## StalkerAssassin

Hello people.
How you these capacitors *Jantzen Cross Cap* as output separation? I want to use them for DarkVoice 336SE. Will there be enough 100uF for channel?


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> For me the best combination at the moment!
> Deep bass, 3D feel, smooth extended highs... Natural sound without any harshness yet so detailed. English GEC rulez! Triode mod with battery bias mod (NiCd)


 
   
  was so busy looking at the tube, I just now noticed the incredible volume knobs you got, very nice
  was it easy to do?


----------



## kanshouhin

stalkerassassin said:


> Hello people.
> How you these capacitors *Jantzen Cross Cap* as output separation? I want to use them for DarkVoice 336SE. Will there be enough 100uF for channel?




336se don't have enough space for upgrade over 40uf caps.


----------



## StalkerAssassin

kanshouhin said:


> 336se don't have enough space for upgrade over 40uf caps.



Forgot to clarify, I am going to amplifier for circuit 336SE, in large chassis.


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





kanshouhin said:


> 336se don't have enough space for upgrade over 40uf caps.


 
  The 200uf on my 339 is it ok for the Hifiman HE500?


----------



## kanshouhin

snip3r77 said:


> The 200uf on my 339 is it ok for the Hifiman HE500?



Different kinds of capacitor with the different capacitance make different effects, you need to find the best match by yourself.


----------



## snip3r77

kanshouhin said:


> Different kinds of capacitor with the different capacitance make different effects, you need to find the best match by yourself.




Based on my prior experience with my tube amps the solens teflon greens or the mundorf silver in oil are good not sure if the same experience can be applied with the 339.

Is there a BOM list to mod the normal 339 to upgraded parts ( reference 339 ) ? I might need to engage a local DIYer to assist me on this.

Also, what about biasing? is there a requirement to do so if I'm currently using the 6as7/7236 and the RCA reds.

Thanks


----------



## kanshouhin

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Based on my prior experience with my tube amps the solens teflon greens or the mundorf silver in oil are good not sure if the same experience can be applied with the 339.
> 
> Is there a BOM list to mod the normal 339 to upgraded parts ( reference 339 ) ? I might need to engage a local DIYer to assist me on this.
> 
> ...


 
   
  BOM List → #1810 in the thread.


----------



## kanshouhin

My 339 Reference


----------



## snip3r77

kanshouhin said:


> BOM List → #1810 in the thread.




I think you got the #1810 wrong.


----------



## kanshouhin

Sorry!! #1548


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Also, what about biasing? is there a requirement to do so if I'm currently using the 6as7/7236 and the RCA reds.
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  no worries, as far as I know all xmdkq machines adjusting bias by itself, unless want to change it.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> WOW..
> 
> Using red 5693 & TS 7623, listening to Avril Lavigne's Skater Boy. The sub bass is out of this world on my HE-500.


----------



## telecaster

Reguarding the volume knobs:
  Hey! It couldn't be easier! Just buy the knob you like that have a screw and your good to go!


----------



## Contrails

> Hey! It couldn't be easier! Just buy the knob you like that have a screw and your good to go!


 
   
  I am sure no pun was intended with that line.


----------



## telecaster

Hehe I still can't see what's ambivalent in what I've written though I may have a hunch! ^^


----------



## Carlitos

why my 339 lost the sparkle all of a sudden?  i've tried different tubes and it sound soo dull


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


carlitos said:


> why my 339 lost the sparkle all of a sudden?  i've tried different tubes and it sound soo dull



Maybe u now use a different socket or used to connect ur two powercords directly to ur wall and now u dont? My 337 sounded different...boring..when i did the last situation..it was small difference..to my ears anyway..so i went back to connecting directly into the wall..and bought high quality powercables as well...poor wallet!


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





carlitos said:


> why my 339 lost the sparkle all of a sudden?  i've tried different tubes and it sound soo dull


 
  Have you measured the AC coming off the wall?


----------



## xmdkq

Quote: 





carlitos said:


> why my 339 lost the sparkle all of a sudden?  i've tried different tubes and it sound soo dull


 
Check your audio source.


----------



## Carlitos

ok... thanks for the advice. i'm gonna try and plug the amp directly to the sockets. my source is fine i guess and i cant measure the AC....at first i thought the tubes went bad, but i started messing around with the tubes and it didnt solve a thing... i guess there's something wrong with the electricity...


----------



## wazzupi

carlitos is a troll.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Hi, TS 6SJ7GT mesh seems to be well regarded here, what will would it cost me for a pair of NOS mint examples currently?


----------



## hifimanrookie

nic rhodes said:


> Hi, TS 6SJ7GT mesh seems to be well regarded here, what will would it cost me for a pair of NOS mint examples currently?



Its getting harder and harder to find a good nos pair of those..as they are getting very rare nowadays..so u can imagine prices are starting to rise..i guess u can get a good nos pair for under 100usd..


----------



## snip3r77

I got a pair but it's humming. Trying to break it in.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





nic rhodes said:


> Hi, TS 6SJ7GT mesh seems to be well regarded here, what will would it cost me for a pair of NOS mint examples currently?


 
   
  I got my NOS matched pair months ago for only $50USD


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> I got my NOS matched pair months ago for only $50USD




Where did you get it fron?


BTW, 339 users what DAC are you using with it?


----------



## hifimanrookie

I use my hifiman hm602 dap (using his line out) as source for my 337...and he does it brilliantly until now


----------



## snip3r77

hifimanrookie said:


> I use my hifiman hm602 dap (using his line out) as source for my 337...and he does it brilliantly until now




I saw you asking around a the Matrix X-Sabre thread 
Planning to get this?


----------



## wazzupi

i use the dragonfly dac great dac !


----------



## snip3r77

wazzupi said:


> i use the dragonfly dac great dac !




Did you max out your dragonfly volume and foobar? The volume control from the 339? What's your volume set to?


----------



## hifimanrookie

```

```



snip3r77 said:


> I saw you asking around a the Matrix X-Sabre thread
> Planning to get this?



Yes, ur right..I was looking around for a good dac, .doing research...lindemann, x sabre, m51, chello, octave and some others..but i found my perfect one...as soon i have it (34 weeks waiting time!) i will start a new thread for a review comparing it to the rig i now have before i sell it to a lucky person for a good price...

it will be custommade by a brand who makes multi thausends worth of amps...mine will probably be one of their least expensive custommade projects they ever did..but for me its a HUGE step from the rig i have... As it will be 3 times as expensive as what i have now but it will be futureproof as its going to be able to drive a he6..(wanna get one next year) .ouch poor wallet..


----------



## telecaster

Im using themeridian 561 dac, and the Meridian explorer dac. They are really sounding great with the 339.


----------



## snip3r77

telecaster said:


> Im using themeridian 561 dac, and the Meridian explorer dac. They are really sounding great with the 339.




You have any experience with odac, dragonfly vs meridian dac. Quite abit of ppl bought the dragonfly is because they can save on the USB cable.


----------



## telecaster

Im using The stock cable no need to ugrade the USB cable


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Im using The stock cable no need to ugrade the USB cable


 

  x2


----------



## eantala

Quote: 





snip3r77 said:


> Where did you get it fron?
> 
> 
> BTW, 339 users what DAC are you using with it?


 
  i got a mhdt havana, aq dragonfly dac, and tomorrow a schiit gungnir coming in ...


----------



## Contrails

So, I managed to get my hands on some 5998! But, my headphone cable is broken so I am waiting for the replacement.  Anyway, the 339 is suppose to have a very 'tubish sound'.  To me it sounds warm and analogue.  I also hear more echo.  Is this part of the tubish sound or something is not right with my rig?
   
  The reason I ask this is because I am thinking of upgrading my HRT MS2 DAC.  I am looking at the bifrost or Peachtree DAC-it or MS2+.  I am after a little warm sound with excellent detail and soundstage.  Budget is around $500.  
   
  What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I never heard any echo...


----------



## hifimanrookie

contrails said:


> So, I managed to get my hands on some 5998! But, my headphone cable is broken so I am waiting for the replacement.  Anyway, the 339 is suppose to have a very 'tubish sound'.  To me it sounds warm and analogue.  I also hear more echo.  Is this part of the tubish sound or something is not right with my rig?
> 
> The reason I ask this is because I am thinking of upgrading my HRT MS2 DAC.  I am looking at the bifrost or Peachtree DAC-it or MS2+.  I am after a little warm sound with excellent detail and soundstage.  Budget is around $500.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?



Whatu mean with echo??? I also never heard any echo..only more air and wider soundstage..


----------



## Contrails

> Whatu mean with echo??? I also never heard any echo..only more air and wider soundstage..


 
   
  Like an echo in the background as the instruments play.  Maybe I am hearing things...  I am waiting for the replacement cable for the he500 and will test again.


----------



## Sganzerla

He may be noticing more 'air' in the music.
   
  I use a Metrum Octave with my 339, no interest in upgrades in my system since them.


----------



## kramer5150

The TS-5998 in the 337/9 amps is a very "layered" sounding tube.  Paired with the right cans it can present spatial details near-medium-far unlike any other I have heard.  "Echo" (at least my interpretation of the word)  implies some kind of repetitive, delayed decay... they should be doing the former not the latter.  These at least are my impressions with a K701 and output transformers.


----------



## hifimanrookie

contrails said:


> Like an echo in the background as the instruments play.  Maybe I am hearing things...  I am waiting for the replacement cable for the he500 and will test again.



Maybe A ghost hidden in ur rig? 
Seriously...never heard of that..maybe its something with the software in ur dac or source? Have u tried a different source or dac?


----------



## TheKillerPiglet

Quote: 





contrails said:


> Like an echo in the background as the instruments play.  Maybe I am hearing things...  I am waiting for the replacement cable for the he500 and will test again.


 
  This may not be it, but in some recordings there is magnetic "bleed" across the tapes where the music is stored. This is easily heard in albums like Led Zeppelin II. During silent stretches you will hear a faint echo of what will play in a few seconds at full volume.
   
  KP


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





thekillerpiglet said:


> This may not be it, but in some recordings there is magnetic "bleed" across the tapes where the music is stored. This is easily heard in albums like Led Zeppelin II. During silent stretches you will hear a faint echo of what will play in a few seconds at full volume.
> 
> KP


 
  I've heard the same thing (pre-echo effect) many times on old recordings. I have never heard this effect on DDD recordings.


----------



## telecaster

An echo seems very suspect, I would be guessing its more reverb the appropriate term, which would be more logical with the great details and layers retrieval ability whose whould lead to hear the intricated sophistication of the sound takes.


----------



## Contrails

Thanks for the replies. I think echo is probably the wrong word to use.  It is more like a very faint decay.  
   
   
   


> Maybe A ghost hidden in ur rig?


 
   
  A haunted 339 perhaps? I shall sacrifice my O2 amp on the altar in between the power tubes to please it.


----------



## hifimanrookie

contrails said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think echo is probably the wrong word to use.  It is more like a very faint decay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont say that outloud or else the higher priests of the o2 god will kill ur ass


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> dont say that outloud or else the higher priests of the o2 god will kill ur ass


 
   
  I'll join in. I've said it before but I'll say it again. I only use my O2 to charge my 9v batteries


----------



## telecaster

Hehe pretty funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
   
  One thing I am wondering, as the 339 as a jack that is also accepting XLR jack, is there anyone that tried terminating their headphone cable with a XLR connector?
   
  One thing I would see as a great advantage is that as I am constantly pluggin and unpluggin my phones, it won't short the jack connection anymore...


----------



## telecaster

I saw that Keph did the XLR termination and that it works. I also looked at the wiring Inside the chassis, and the BOSS has wired it as intended for use with a XLR single ended jack. I'll do my DIY cable now with litz wire and XLR jack, it will look sweet


----------



## telecaster

Well I did my DIY cable. I'm not a cable guy to begin with but I wanted the XLR and the long length because the stock HD650 is just too short or too long for me.
   
  Pluging and unpluging the cable now don't short the jack connection, and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## snip3r77

Knock knock. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## hifimanrookie

snip3r77 said:


> Knock knock.
> 
> How is everyone doing?



Lolz..we are here..but probably talking bout our beloved amp on other threads..like the he500 thread.


----------



## Ultrainferno

And I've moved on to Custom built amps (well it's about to be delivered). Haven't listened to the 339 much anymore, sorry 
  


I kid I kid, the 339 is still my to go to OTL amp


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> And I've moved on to Custom built amps (well it's about to be delivered). Haven't listened to the 339 much anymore, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I kid I kid, the 339 is still my to go to OTL amp



Well..funny u say that..i actually am stepping on the custommade amp train soon..this month i am going to do my first payment ( of two) to start them building my dream dac/amp combo.
So my beloved 337 will be on sale around oktober when my amp is going to be delivered...
But until then..its my amp to go..always. :rolleyes:


----------



## telecaster

Still love my 339 with HD650!
  Wanted to explore the HD800 and instead I'm trying Stax for a change!
  I'll keep both dynamic and stats.


----------



## hifimanrookie

telecaster said:


> Still love my 339 with HD650!
> Wanted to explore the HD800 and instead I'm trying Stax for a change!
> I'll keep both dynamic and stats.



My experience with the hd800... To my ears they dont match very well with my 337..so i reckon they wont with the 339 as well...to my ears anyway.

.ibought my 337 from a new owner of a hd800..he hated how the hd800 sounded on his beloved 337 which he used for his former phone the hd650.. So i got the 337 for a sweet price and he bought a custommade (bada?) Amp.


----------



## telecaster

Thanks for the feedback, I reckon many user from this thread that dislike HD800 with their LF so I tought going HD800 was a bit risky but as I have a modified 339 I thought it could do the trick. So instead I'll buy another amp to pair with the Stax as it's obligatory regarding the pro bias.
  I thought if I wanted something really different (yet I'm still in love with HD650 and LF399) I might as well derive from the dynamic route and was feeling adventurous so Stax it is.


----------



## xmdkq

Improved 339 improve reliability


----------



## kramer5150

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Improved 339 improve reliability


 
  !!!  wow, the craftsmanship and attention to detail that go into these amps is unreal for the $$$.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> Still love my 339 with HD650!
> Wanted to explore the HD800 and instead I'm trying Stax for a change!
> I'll keep both dynamic and stats.


 
  I will be curious to hear about your stax experience. I went that route for a while and returned to my dynamic headphones. I don't doubt that if you can invest a fortune in high end stax with high end stax amp things would be wonderful, but I wasn't willing to go that far with it.


----------



## telecaster

New buyers of the 339 are really Lucky! The change for the new résistors is such a smart move. The old resistor were the only thing that could go wrong with the first version of the 339. Now I believe the 339 is a class act and new owners will be blessed with incredible sound and tank like construction!
  Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Improved 339 improve reliability


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





chodi said:


> I will be curious to hear about your stax experience. I went that route for a while and returned to my dynamic headphones. I don't doubt that if you can invest a fortune in high end stax with high end stax amp things would be wonderful, but I wasn't willing to go that far with it.


 
  No problem, I will report about a comparaison with stax. I have my 339 with HD650 that goes very deep into the layering of the records so I will be able to compare head to head.
  I'm waiting for the Stax SR507 with SRM006TS, sure it's a big amount of money, but not the huge sum people invests in the flagship models.
   
  I heard Stax was best for classical. As I haven't tried it extensively at home I can't say for sure, but what I'm sure is that HD650 with 339 is incredible for modern pop/ world music and studio productions.


----------



## snip3r77

I'm currently using the HE500 currently, If I were to upgrade( not sidegrade ) what are the phones that I should be looking at?


----------



## snip3r77

Just wondering it's possible to buy the part from La Figaro and solder it ourselves. Only 4 solder points should be quite easily done locally.



xmdkq said:


> Improved 339 improve reliability


----------



## telecaster

There are also the caddock resistor in the power supply rails! So a little more soldering, but if you are carefull, plenty easy


----------



## W0lfd0g

Looking for a tube amp to run the following phones:
   
  Beyer T90
  Beyer DT250
  Audio Technica W1000X
  Audio Technica AD900X
  Senn HD650
  AKG K702
  HE-500
  Audeze LCD2
   
  Do you think that the 339 would fit the bill?  Also thing of going Bottlehead Crack with Speedball or the Lyr
   
  Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

w0lfd0g said:


> Looking for a tube amp to run the following phones:
> 
> Beyer T90
> Beyer DT250
> ...




I havethe 337 and i know from own experience the 337 pairs very well with:
The beyer dt880/990
Hd650 (excellent/superb with this amp!!!!!)
He500( one of the best pairings u can do with this amp..WITH the right tubes!!!!)
K702

With the lcd 2 i liked the v200 better then my amp...it wasnot best pair with the 337.

The rest of headphones i dont have experience with..sorry..maybe others have..


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





w0lfd0g said:


> Looking for a tube amp to run the following phones:
> 
> Beyer T90
> Beyer DT250
> ...


 
  Decware Taboo MK III....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Decware Taboo MK III....



That amp costs almost double of a 337. and am not sure if its double as good when using a he500 compared to the 337/339


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No question it is more expensive. However, given the list of HP's that was posted this is a very versatile amp and can drive all of them adequately. Tube roll or Lucid Mode 1 or 2 for additional adjustments....


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> No question it is more expensive. However, given the list of HP's that was posted this is a very versatile amp and can drive all of them adequately. Tube roll or Lucid Mode 1 or 2 for additional adjustments....



Even more money to spend . Am so glad am off the tube wagon around october..just got confirmation they are going to start the built of my new amp.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  When do you expect it?


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> When do you expect it?



Well..i just made the first of twopayments to get them started (second payment when finished)... 

last week i got first cad drawing of the front and back of my amp  , 

gilbert (from blue circle audio) told me the amp will take between 22 and 32 weeks to finish..it all depends on his other customer projects...so i guess my beloved 337 will be on sale around oktober/november then...

Just to give u a hint how it will sound like: this is what he replied (quote from his mail) me when i asked him how it will sound...:

Regarding the sound of this DAC/headphone amp. It is going to have very large range of dynamic and lot of kick. This headphone amp is going to sound like a NSL but for headphone only. Have you read the two reviews of the NSL. Of course your headphone amp isn't going to able to drive a pair of speaker but it will the similar sound to the NSL.

My amp/dac combo will also have the transformer outside the case to make place for the 5wpc at 50ohm it will chunk out! It will be connectod to the Main case by a cable with 4pin xlr connection.

So if u wanna know more how this amp will sound like..

http://www.theaudiobeat.com/equipment/blue_circle_nsl.htm

! And mine has same insides..only less powerfull and less expensive ofcourse  
But that waiting!!! Again waiting!!! Arrrrrggggghhhh


----------



## Ultrainferno

Got a picture?


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> Got a picture?



Of my amp? Nope ..not yet.....it will be built from scratch...as i said..even front and back is custommade and disigned on cad..but i asked gilbert to sent me work in progress pics around september/oktober..i will post them in a new thread when ihavethem..

But i understand it will have around same housing size as this amp of them, but mine will be totally black with black oak knob.inside will be different ofcourse! :


http://www.bluecircle.com/page71.html

This one also has external transformer outside case as far i can see..one difference is that my amp will have the complete bc509 dac with usb 24/96 input inside the main case..and mine will have balanced dual 3pin headphone connectors and 1x 1/4 connector.

As soon i have him at home i will start a thread with a review. My amp doesnt even have a name yet..as i will be first to have it..its specially made to drive the he6..as i told them i will upgrade to it next year..so its future proof..thats what the 5 watts in 50ohm is for.

My wife will totally kill me if she finds out i spend twice her salary on this amp 

But i hope it will be finished BEFORE the uk meet...so i can take it with me...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> But that waiting!!! Again waiting!!! Arrrrrggggghhhh


 
  Toxic has trained you for this...You can hold on....


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> No problem, I will report about a comparaison with stax. I have my 339 with HD650 that goes very deep into the layering of the records so I will be able to compare head to head.
> I'm waiting for the Stax SR507 with SRM006TS, sure it's a big amount of money, but not the huge sum people invests in the flagship models.
> 
> I heard Stax was best for classical. As I haven't tried it extensively at home I can't say for sure, but what I'm sure is that HD650 with 339 is incredible for modern pop/ world music and studio productions.


 
  Sorry got back to you with a late reply. You bought the same stax system I did. I tried really hard to like that combo and I admit that it did some things better than HE500 or T1's, but in the end I returned to the T1's and the LF amp. I spend hours a day listening to my headphones and the stax were so uncomfortable to wear that it just detracted from the sound (ear pads were designed for really small ears). I could never capture that sweet midrange that I get with my dynamics. Just my personal taste I guess.


----------



## SgtE

Hey guys, so I´m back but sadly still with the same problem as before.
   
  For those who didn´t read about my problem earlier....
   
  My right channel is behaving weired...
   
  Half a year ago, I first encountered this problem...
   
  The right channel had no power...
   
  i had to put it at 12 o´clock for it to be at the same level as the left (kept at 7 o´clock).
   
  Brought it to a service store that couldn´t reproduce the problem.
   
  Took it back home - problem still there.
   
  Back to shop - no probem to be found.
   
  Back home - suddenly works ok!
   
  Working good for a month or two, then back to the problem - right channel has no power and/or is distorting!
   
  Left it be for a month then tried it - all good...
   
  Been listening for a month now and all good, until tonight again - right channel hazzeling!
   
  What could be making this???
   
  Any help appreciated!!!
   
  I really love this amp when it´s working but this problem makes me hasitate every time I turn it on...
   
  *the sound is crackling in the right channel a bit when the problem appears and the knobs has to be turned to different clocks to produce the same sound pressure - but when it is working, the knobs are exactly at the same clock.*
   
  Is there any particular part inside that might be damaged, that might be causing this?
   
  Really need help!!!
   
   
   
  Br
  SgtE


----------



## hifimanrookie

sgte said:


> Hey guys, so I´m back but sadly still with the same problem as before.
> 
> For those who didn´t read about my problem earlier....
> 
> ...



I had same problem once at left channel and i thought it was badconnection in the headphoneplug section..something loose behind the 1/4 connector in the amp..but i wasnt..
By accident i pushed the left powertube to the side while playing..and i heard a changein sound balance!! So i switched off amp..let it cool for a while..took that tube out..i sprayed some contact thingie on the feet of the tube and pushed it back in..but now i wiggled it a bit while inside with the spray on the feet...wiggled to all sides in the socked...and then pushed it as far it coud go...i left it for an hour or so..and switched amp on..it worked normal again...BUT..i spoke to a tube specialist and he said that that was a temperarely solution..as he told me that every time i take the tube out the connection problem can occur again..he told me its probably a bad connecting tube socket..that has to be replaced....
Until now i didnt take the tube out..just to be on the safe side...but one day i have to let it repaired...

Hope this helps uwith ur problem...who knows its the same problem u have..
Good luck!


----------



## SgtE

I think I have figured something out...
   
  If I leave the amp powered off but hooked up to a wall socket, without my headphones connected - this problem I mention above appear.
   
  If I leave the amp powered off but hooked up to a wall socket, with my headphones connected - it doesn't seem to appear.
   
  If I leave the amp unconnected to the wallsocket, the problem doesn't appear after hooking it up.
   
   
  So, seems to be some part inside that get "filled with electrons" or something, that cause this!?
  Does that make any sense?
  What could it be?
   
  /Sgte


----------



## krussster

somewhere i heard about 2013 version of lafigaro 339 with so-called improved components and whatnot (found in ebay also)
   
  just wondering whether it is from the original manufacturer or just a custom mod version.


----------



## xmdkq

To improve reliability, voice warmer. Our new improvements.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





sgte said:


> Hey guys, so I´m back but sadly still with the same problem as before.
> 
> For those who didn´t read about my problem earlier....
> 
> ...


 

  I kind of agree with the previous poster, could be a bad connection in one of the tube sockets, or even a bad tube in that channel, those small filiments can break very easily and depending on vibration ect. sometime they touch and sometimes they don't. Other thought that comes to mind is a cold solder joint somewhere in the unit...that will be hard and time consuming to find.
  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





krussster said:


> somewhere i heard about 2013 version of lafigaro 339 with so-called improved components and whatnot (found in ebay also)
> 
> just wondering whether it is from the original manufacturer or just a custom mod version.


 

 It's the BOSS who responded to you, the improved 339 is made by LaFigaro themselves! How did you find the sound?
   
  I'm using the 339 as a preamp for my active analog speaker, it's damn sweet!


----------



## RickEC

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> It's the BOSS who responded to you, the improved 339 is made by LaFigaro themselves! How did you find the sound?
> 
> I'm using the 339 as a preamp for my active analog speaker, it's damn sweet!


 
   
  i'm using 337 as preamp too. 339 got preamp out?


----------



## Ultrainferno

No it doesn't


----------



## telecaster

just use a xlr to rca cable from the front xlr jack


----------



## leonelfrederico

Yuking09
 you sell the modification shown in previous photos? 
  The modification is for any model LF339?
 What would be the price, because I saw nothing in sual internet store?
 I love the sound of the LF339, but everything is to improve more, be very welcome, depending on price, of course.Thanks.


----------



## SP Wild

Is this amp push pull or single ended.  Does anyone know?  I can't seem to find this info.  Cheers.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





leonelfrederico said:


> Yuking09
> you sell the modification shown in previous photos?
> The modification is for any model LF339?
> What would be the price, because I saw nothing in sual internet store?
> I love the sound of the LF339, but everything is to improve more, be very welcome, depending on price, of course.Thanks.


 
   
  I suppose that you get this latest version of the 339 if you buy it from his shop and not some shop on the internet. Yuking09.com


----------



## SP Wild

I dont't thinks he's updated his web homepage for the 2013 model.  Its on his ebay page.  Going by pricing alone.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> Is this amp push pull or single ended.  Does anyone know?  I can't seem to find this info.  Cheers.


 
  Auto Bias, DC-Coupled to the Output Stage a cathode follower, single ended a pure dual mono construction.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Auto Bias, DC-Coupled to the Output Stage a cathode follower, single ended a pure dual mono construction.


 
   
   
  Class A all the way? Is what I meant to say.


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> Class A all the way? Is what I meant to say.


 

 yep! class A all the way


----------



## Ultrainferno

http://www.yuking09.com/ is offline


----------



## longbowbbs

Not good! Maybe he just neglected to renew the domain....


----------



## Pizzaa

Hi all, I'm new to 339. It really unleashes the power of my HD650.
   
  Just got a pair of GEC 6080. But I found there's a "X" scratch sign on a metal plate within the tube !
   
   http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2862/9101934814_c99ee9ff64_c.jpg
   
  Would anyone please tell me if it is noraml or some kind of defective tube.
   
  Very much thanks


----------



## snip3r77

If it's working then it's fine. Don't bother too much and enjoy the music. Take note these are "old" stuff.



pizzaa said:


> Hi all, I'm new to 339. It really unleashes the power of my HD650.
> 
> Just got a pair of GEC 6080. But I found there's a "X" scratch sign on a metal plate within the tube !
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizzaa

Thanks for your reply snip3r77. I decided to keep them though the dealer offered a return.


----------



## telecaster

So how is the sound? I like my 6080 GEC very much!


----------



## Pizzaa

I like its depth and layer. The non-aggressive highs and articulated bass make the music enjoyable, especially before bed time.


----------



## telecaster

I have several pairs of 6080GEC and after inspection, never found the cross you mentionned. Maybe it's due to the date of manufacture or maybe something else. I appreciate their qualities and somewhat rejoin what you have found. Plus I must say they have incredible good quality because none of mine hum at all, and I have a wide sample of them.


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> http://www.yuking09.com/ is offline


 
  Malwarebytes, blocked this site due to potentially dangerous malware !


----------



## Ultrainferno

They still haven't gotten their domain back....


----------



## leothan

Hi , I am selling away some tube that I collected for this amp , however keep moving house so decided to let go  (
   
  Please refer below if any bro interest , shipping from Singapore 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/670492/tungsol-5998-and-tungsol-6sj7gt-meshplate
   
  Thanks


----------



## HaVoC-28

http://www.yuking09.com   
  is back


----------



## Carlitos

will these work on the 339? -->  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-NIB-JAN-National-Union-6SG7GT-Fully-Tested-Vacuum-Tube-Made-In-U-S-A-/271238590812?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3f2714715c


----------



## Ultrainferno

No, look for 6SJ7 equivalents.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Check these out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290943677990


----------



## Carlitos

ok then... i might try those fancy-looking 6sj7GT


----------



## ULUL

Quick question.  I am looking at the Crack w. Speedball vs this 339. There's been a number of comparison between these two. The crack w the free speedball upgrade is a lot lower cost due to the DIY nature. 
   
  Here's what I'm not understanding (apologies) that I would appreciate help with. 
   
  The Crack amp is supposed to be high impedence only (i.e. Sennheiser HD650, HD 800 etc) and not work with lower impedence such as the Hifiman HE-500 
   
  Yet in another review, I see that the 339 takes from 25-600 ohm headphones. 
   
  May I ask why the Crack does not do that but the 339 does?  I thought both were similar based on what I read?   
   
  Thanks in advance for any help.
   
  UL


----------



## Ultrainferno

The base is OTL but the design and components are completely different. I can confirm the 339 can do a lot more headphones than the Crack. The HE-500 in example is horrible with the crack while I love it with the 339.
  If you had both like me you would easily find out the crack is only good for high impedance headphones, it's perfect for sennheisers and Beyers though. Terrific sounding, can't compliment it enough. the sound however is completely different from the Lafigaro house sound.
   
  I'll leave the techie talk to someone who knows what he's talking about


----------



## ULUL

Ultrainferno, Thanks for the incredibly quick response. Much appreciated. Currently have the HE-500 but believe that the HD-800 would be my end point headphone if my budget can handle that as I have to sell off some other items to fund it including my solid state amp and possibly the HE-500. (Fiscally responsible.... Two questions: 1. How is the sound completely different? I like the HE-500 over the HD650 (which i also like a lot) for example due to the much better transparency, speed, clairy - and yet lack of a sharp bright fatiguing sound. 2. I can get the Crack with Speedball upgrade for under $280 and a few hours of labor. The 339 will run $660 to $750. That's a very different price category. However, the 399 will be very flexible in that it can handle just about any impedence. So that makes it a tought one - value or flexibility. Of course, if I stay with only the HD800 and nothing else, then the Crack is very viable. Appreciate you guys talking me through the process.... UL  


ultrainferno said:


> The base is OTL but the design and components are completely different. I can confirm the 339 can do a lot more headphones than the Crack. The HE-500 in example is horrible with the crack while I love it with the 339.
> If you had both like me you would easily find out the crack is only good for high impedance headphones, it's perfect for sennheisers and Beyers though. Terrific sounding, can't compliment it enough. the sound however is completely different from the Lafigaro house sound.
> 
> I'll leave the techie talk to someone who knows what he's talking about


----------



## Chodi

I am looking for some tech help as my 332C died last week and I have no luck finding a local tech with experience on tube equipment. I live in Pattaya Thailand so there is not a lot of alternatives here for repair techs but if you need a bar you're in the right place. The left channel on the amp stopped outputting any sound. The right channel still does have output. I own several sets of tubes so I tried changing tubes, but no luck. It is most likely a resistor in the circuit. I own a meter but my level of competence with this is not world class. My main problem is that I don't know how to discharge the capacitors to prevent killing myself. I really want to live through this experience.
   
  My understanding is that you cannot measure the fault in the circuit without lifting the resistors? Any advice from those more technically inclined would be greatly appreciated. I realize this is the 339 thread and my amp is a 332C but this thread is very active and the 332 thread is long dead. I know this is like a shot in the dark but any help would be greatly appreciated. I tried to contact La Figaro but I cannot even get an email response from them. Help!!


----------



## Chodi

Update: shortly after I wrote my plea for help I received an email from Liu Yi who I believe is the owner of La Figaro. He said it is one of the large yellow 25w resistors that has died. He certainly has the experience so I believe him. He is going to send me the resistor. Now all I have to do is figure out how to change it without killing myself. I still need advice on how to discharge the caps before I can go changing resistors. Any advice would be welcome.
   
  I haven't used a soldering iron in years but I think I can deal with that. I used to be pretty handy with an iron long ago.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





chodi said:


> Update: shortly after I wrote my plea for help I received an email from Liu Yi who I believe is the owner of La Figaro. He said it is one of the large yellow 25w resistors that has died. He certainly has the experience so I believe him. He is going to send me the resistor. Now all I have to do is figure out how to change it without killing myself. I still need advice on how to discharge the caps before I can go changing resistors. Any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I haven't used a soldering iron in years but I think I can deal with that. I used to be pretty handy with an iron long ago.


 

 Exactly what I told you in the PM 
  I hope someone can help you out and explain the "how to". I took mine to a tube amp shop.
  Good luck!


----------



## Chodi

Never find a tube amp shop in this town. I will have to change it myself. If I can safely discharge the caps then the rest is easy. The inside of the amp is all point to point and there is a lot of space between components so it's really simple if I can safely discharge the voltage first.


----------



## hifimanrookie

am so glad i never ever had problems to be repaired with my darkvoice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  i hope ur problem can be solved quickly and SAFELY


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





chodi said:


> Never find a tube amp shop in this town. I will have to change it myself. If I can safely discharge the caps then the rest is easy. The inside of the amp is all point to point and there is a lot of space between components so it's really simple if I can safely discharge the voltage first.


 
  You can use for this purpose 25 Watt/250V bulb, I was using it successfully to simulate the load of voltage inverter or switching power supply also to discharge the capacitors. Next method is to use bleeder resistor 1k - 10k wire wound resistor 5 to 10 watts could be enough, short circuit pole + & - of cap until the DC drops to safe min.


----------



## Chodi

I am really going to show my ignorance here. Do I need to discharge every cap in the circuit individually or is there a way to discharge the entire circuit? The bleeder resistor approach would suggest that they must be done individually? The light bulb approach suggests that there would be a point where you could do this for the entire circuit at once?
   
  Since this resistor is huge metal package can I just desolder and replace it without touching myself to any charge? I don't have to stick my fingers in there.


----------



## Chodi

Thank God for youtube. I found this video which explains how to discharge a tube amp;
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw9KnSFy3Fs
   
  According to that video; if you bring the amp up to normal operating temperature then turn off the amp with the tubes in place, the tubes will discharge the amp by themselves. The video shows how you can easily verify this with a meter. Great video! It also shows how you can do this with a cold amp using a 10K resistor.


----------



## WALL-E

Don't touch nothing unless you completely sure that any cap in your amp is discharged.
 The amp should discharge the caps when is turned off for a while but in your case no!
 one of resistor in power supply is faulty, the resistors are in series, each resistors contains capacitors all together, this creates a PS filter so when the circuit is interrupted (by faulty resistor) one fully charged capacitors will be in this state for a very long period!
 I would have used a bulb with the isolated leads connected to the plinth then short the pole( - & +) of capacitors individually to be sure.
 Check with multimeter is any DC left then u can start to fix your amp.
  Don't worry about the output coupling caps in 332c it will discharge by it self, in less then few min it has own 10K bleeder resistor in parallel.


----------



## telecaster

I use a lightbulb too and discharge all the capacitors. Check the voltage left with a multimeter and be extremely carefull if it's your first time. No scarf or long necklace, be steady and all will be well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Those amps will still be up and running in 50 years!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Don't touch nothing unless you completely sure that any cap in your amp is discharged.
> The amp should discharge the caps when is turned off for a while but in your case no!
> one of resistor in power supply is faulty, the resistors are in series, each resistors contains capacitors all together, this creates a PS filter so when the circuit is interrupted (by faulty resistor) one fully charged capacitors will be in this state for a very long period!
> I would have used a bulb with the isolated leads connected to the plinth then short the pole( - & +) of capacitors individually to be sure.
> ...


 

 hey wall-e..i see in ur signature u want to have a hd800 next..for ur info....i bought my 337 from a owner who just had bought a hd800 2 months before and didnt like the pairing at all..thats why it was on sale...but with my he500 it sounded wonderful...but u probbaly know that already having a 339 in ur possesion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i just wanted to share my experience with a hd800 and the 337...but as u have the 339 and modded on top of that it could be a whole new ballgame...with my 337 its a no go...


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> hey wall-e..i see in ur signature u want to have a hd800 next..for ur info....i bought my 337 from a owner who just had bought a hd800 2 months before and didnt like the pairing at all..thats why it was on sale...but with my he500 it sounded wonderful...but u probbaly know that already having a 339 in ur possesion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Hifimanrookie the HD800 are for Burson Conductor only, no doubt he 500 with lf339 is the perfect match I can't imagine this might be even better, hmm... maybe with LCD3


----------



## hifimanrookie

wall-e said:


> Hi Hifimanrookie the HD800 are for Burson Conductor only, no doubt he 500 with lf339 is the perfect match I can't imagine this might be even better, hmm... maybe with LCD3



Oh okay ...oopsie..i have to admit i tried my 337 with the lcd 2.2 also and again..it was missin something..thelcd 2.2 sounded much better on a v200... But damn..never ever tried the lcd3 though..i heard it has a completely different siundsignature then the 2.2...lighter on its feet and faster..so it could be a good pairing....so keep me Updated okay when u do have the chance to try that wonderful lcd 3 with ur 339...am curious bout it..

Pity darkvoice/lafigaro never made a stronger amp to drive a he6...as that would be maybe almost perfect i guess. That would be the day!!!

 U know whats a pity..on the he500 thread almost no one believes that a 337/339 can be a super pair with the he500... As its a tube amp..and because no one talks bout the 337/339..They all talk about budget high power from SS speakeramps to be the only way...am glad we both know our humble amps can make the he500 sing...  okay i admit..we both invested in tubes and u also in intensive modding..but its worth it right?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The 339 was my fav amp for the HE500 till I got my custom 300B tube amp. Incredible sound!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Oh okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I agree a little bit with what he500 thread believes talking about power full SS amps as a better suit for the planar magnetic headphones but with few exceptions 337/339, the he500 realy can be driven by those two amp to its best ofering something "special" for what we like the tube amps and what is almost impossible to achieve the same with SS amp. Btw my SS, 4 Watts Burson Conductor which cost more then twice as much as lf339 *can't* drive the he 500 to its best, I am talking about the power about the dynamic about the bass hit. That why I using it for most of my time as a digital sours I can admit that DAC section of Burson Conductor is better from everything I've heard so far and combination with lf339 is excellent.
   
   
   
  out of topic, hmm....maybe not 
  private listening session in my home with the guy who built this prototype
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/662915/a-new-hi-end-class-a-headphone-amplifier
  http://www.radioactivepages.com/headphoneamp.aspx?lang=en-US


----------



## xmdkq

Put 25W1K resistance is restored.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





xmdkq said:


> Put 25W1K resistance is restored.


 
  Since this post is from the Boss, I am guessing that this comment is meant for me. I understand the 25W power resistor is the one to be changed. I am waiting for you to send me the parts. You were nice enough to offer the parts for free if I pay for the EMS freight. Very nice offer. I will happily pay the freight. Just email me with the price. Thanks for your help!
   
  Which of the two 25W resistors is for the left channel? The one on the right or the one on the left?


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> I agree a little bit with what he500 thread believes talking about power full SS amps as a better suit for the planar magnetic headphones but with few exceptions 337/339, the he500 realy can be driven by those two amp to its best ofering something "special" for what we like the tube amps and what is almost impossible to achieve the same with SS amp. Btw my SS, 4 Watts Burson Conductor which cost more then twice as much as lf339 *can't* drive the he 500 to its best, I am talking about the power about the dynamic about the bass hit. That why I using it for most of my time as a digital sours I can admit that DAC section of Burson Conductor is better from everything I've heard so far and combination with lf339 is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Liked the read so much thanks for sharing Wall-E! Seems like the HE500 with 339 is divine ^^. When I'll have some more dough (i just invested in some electrostatic headphones...) I will get me those HE500!


----------



## Ultrainferno

A friend of mine is making me some new adapters for the 339. I'll be able to use the magical C3G tube as input tube in stead of the 6J4P:
   
  http://www.jacmusic.com/nos/C3g-C3m-info.html
   
  I already use them in my 300b amp
   

   
   
   
  the 6SJ7 is: Vf 6.3 Volts / If 0.3 Ampere / Indirect /
  the C3G is: Vf 6.3 Volts / If 0.37 Ampere / Indirect / Parallel, (AC/DC) /
   
  Would that be an issue?
   
  thanks!


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> A friend of mine is making me some new adapters for the 339. I'll be able to use the magical C3G tube as input tube in stead of the 6J4P:
> 
> http://www.jacmusic.com/nos/C3g-C3m-info.html
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think no one knows the answer Ultrainferno until you check it and share with us.Design of the input stage lf339 forces the triode connection to be honest it is not just a normal penthode to triode operations mode it is a very rare variety of it called Grounded Plate Type this complicates, the data sheet not showing any info about that particular mode. In general, the idea is to get a very low noise at lower current than normal  using screen as anode, with anode (plate) earthed as shield. The plate, being at ground potential, does not attract electrons (in fact, it acts as a shield against stray external fields). The resulting triode is quite linear and works well at low signal levels. What worries me is the high gain of C3g but triode mode significantly reduce it i guess.
   
  good luck


----------



## Chodi

I want to update my situation with my dead La Figaro amp. I have been a member of this community for some time and I respect that we all share our experience in an effort to help each other. It's in that spirit that I share this information. You can see from prior posts in this thread that my amp was dead and the boss at La Figaro promised to send the necessary part for me to fix the amp. He even said he would send the part at no charge if I pay for expedited ems shipping. He emailed me with the amount and I payed instantly with Paypal. About one week later I still had not received any ems tracking number for the parts so I emailed him. Eventually he got back saying he did not have the tracking number since it goes first through Shenzen which takes 4 days. It has now been two weeks and still no tracking number. My amp is still dead. He is no longer answering my emails. I must assume it never shipped and I paid shipping for nothing. I would gladly have paid four times as much to actually get the parts.
   
  I wanted to share this for those thinking of purchasing La Figaro as we are a community and we need to share our good experience as well as the bad. I am going to give this until the end of this week and then I will give up and order a new amp from a different manufacturer. I cannot be without an amp for more than a month as my music is an important part of my daily life. This time I will work with a company that speaks English.


----------



## ULUL

Wow!  THANKS for sharing. I was going to look up the 339 on my trip to China but I'll pass now.  Going for the Crack instead but was still considering the 339 for comparison.  THANKS for the caution - much appreciated.
   
  UL
  Quote: 





chodi said:


> I want to update my situation with my dead La Figaro amp. I have been a member of this community for some time and I respect that we all share our experience in an effort to help each other. It's in that spirit that I share this information. You can see from prior posts in this thread that my amp was dead and the boss at La Figaro promised to send the necessary part for me to fix the amp. He even said he would send the part at no charge if I pay for expedited ems shipping. He emailed me with the amount and I payed instantly with Paypal. About one week later I still had not received any ems tracking number for the parts so I emailed him. Eventually he got back saying he did not have the tracking number since it goes first through Shenzen which takes 4 days. It has now been two weeks and still no tracking number. My amp is still dead. He is no longer answering my emails. I must assume it never shipped and I paid shipping for nothing. I would gladly have paid four times as much to actually get the parts.
> 
> I wanted to share this for those thinking of purchasing La Figaro as we are a community and we need to share our good experience as well as the bad. I am going to give this until the end of this week and then I will give up and order a new amp from a different manufacturer. I cannot be without an amp for more than a month as my music is an important part of my daily life. This time I will work with a company that speaks English.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Those who have been here longer know that each problem with the 339 was fixed. Tracking numbers are hardly ever communicated by LF.
  Saying you won't look at this brand anymore because of one negative post is ridiculous and that would mean you couldn't look at any brand cause no one is perfect.
   
  I'm not saying LF communication shouldn't be better, cause it should be, and yes, they might take some time to get an issue resolved, but it gets resolved. I understand your frustration of being without an amp, but give them some credit. (Also don't forget the man had serious health issues q while back)
   
  On a positive note my C3G to 6J4P adapters will arrive in 3 weeks time, I'm curious to how this will make the 339 sound


----------



## telecaster

I would have bought the resistors myself, because the one the boss will send you is not high grade. They change their design with a resistors network that should fixed the sad situation you're in. Mills resistors here are 6 bux each :
http://www.partsconnexion.com/resistors_mills_mrc.html
  Get the two channel replaced while you're at it, a 1000ohms with a 910ohms in parallele in each channel will get you 476ohm with a 100watts reserve. They are non inductive and very precise, that's what I used.
   
  EDIT : sorry, thought Chodi had the 339, but it's the 332c, anyway there are Mills 1K50W too!


----------



## Chodi

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ultrainferno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Those who have been here longer know that each problem with the 339 was fixed. *Tracking numbers are hardly ever communicated by LF.*
   
   
  I had to laugh when I saw that comment. If they don't communicate tracking numbers they could not deliver product to Thailand. Our system usually requires that you contact customs when they receive the item and that you must do through the tracking number only. Without that tracking number you would never receive any overseas shipment that requires duty or taxes (which is nearly everything). I work with many Chinese companies in my business and they all communicate tracking numbers. Anyway, I would choose to take my business elsewhere. I have ordered a new amp from a local Bangkok dealer to resolve my problem. It is five times the cost of La Figaro but they answer the phone when I call. To me that is worth the difference in the price.


----------



## xmdkq

chodi said:


>


 
  Has been issued, given a few days you should receive


----------



## Ultrainferno

Some people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As I said, it all gets resolved, the tracking number was even posted on here. People have no patience these days.


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Some people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Look, I realize that La Figaro is just a very small company trying to make it in a small market. Their products perform far above their price point. I am just one of those guys that would rather pay more and get local service. Lots of DIY guys would find ordering from La Figaro a really good choice. Yesterday I just bought a Woo Audio WA2 with upgraded tubes from the Bangkok authorized distributor. I will get it delivered to my door tomorrow. If it breaks they service it. Considering the cost of that here I paid 40% more than U.S. retail but to me it's worth the peace of mind.
   
  You will note he never sent the tracking number until I posted here. I paid for express ems shipping and that code is for regular airmail which can take 3-6 weeks to Thailand from China. I guess he didn't feel my urgency.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Ah, but the most important hing is you have the tracking number 
   
  I do hear what you're saying and I can fully understand. My point is every single issue has always been resolved, so you can't really complain about that.
  You chose well with the WA2. Sound is completely different from the 339 but it is a great sounding and looking amplifier, I have one in my collection as well. Enjoy!


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





chodi said:


> Look, I realize that La Figaro is just a very small company trying to make it in a small market. Their products perform far above their price point. I am just one of those guys that would rather pay more and get local service. Lots of DIY guys would find ordering from La Figaro a really good choice. Yesterday I just bought a Woo Audio WA2 with upgraded tubes from the Bangkok authorized distributor. I will get it delivered to my door tomorrow. If it breaks they service it. Considering the cost of that here I paid 40% more than U.S. retail but to me it's worth the peace of mind.
> 
> You will note he never sent the tracking number until I posted here. I paid for express ems shipping and that code is for regular airmail which can take 3-6 weeks to Thailand from China. I guess he didn't feel my urgency.


 
   As the thaï say, chai yen yen! I understand your problem, and frankly when you'll have your amp up and running, you will hopefully still appreciate it!


----------



## Carlitos

yess.. the la figaro customer service is crap.....but you'll get your stuff for sure.


----------



## Contrails

> yess.. the la figaro customer service is crap.....but you'll get your stuff for sure


 
   
  I wouldn't call it crap, but I think communication is the problem.  But yes, not up to western standards.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just put in a new nos pair of EF80 by Mullard (1962) I had gotten a while back
   
  http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm
   
  They blow the Telefunken EF80 away, by far. much more musical and less sharp and aggressive. Perfection with those Chatham 6AS7G


----------



## Carlitos

Hey WALL-E!  how much does it cost to mod the 339 like yours?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





carlitos said:


> Hey WALL-E!  how much does it cost to mod the 339 like yours?


 

 Good question hmmm.... was something about 500$ but my amp still is a open project so I really stopped counting, could be 700$ or maybe more a lot has changed over the year. I have some ideas for future upgrades I would like to experiment with CCS as a anode load instead the resistor, also change the way how the amp input stage is coupling to the output stage (org 339 is DC coupling) this will require god damn good capacitors otherwise it will not make sense and couple cosmetic modifications which allow me to adjust the optimal bias for the various driver tube I have.


----------



## Carlitos

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Good question hmmm.... was something about 500$ but my amp still is a open project so I really stopped counting, could be 700$ or maybe more a lot has changed over the year. I have some ideas for future upgrades I would like to experiment with CCS as a anode load instead the resistor, also change the way how the amp input stage is coupling to the output stage (org 339 is DC coupling) this will require god damn good capacitors otherwise it will not make sense and couple cosmetic modifications which allow me to adjust the optimal bias for the various driver tube I have.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





wall-e said:


> Good question hmmm.... was something about 500$ but my amp still is a open project so I really stopped counting, could be 700$ or maybe more a lot has changed over the year. I have some ideas for future upgrades I would like to experiment with CCS as a anode load instead the resistor, also change the way how the amp input stage is coupling to the output stage (org 339 is DC coupling) this will require god damn good capacitors otherwise it will not make sense and couple cosmetic modifications which allow me to adjust the optimal bias for the various driver tube I have.


 
  =O
   
  that sounds great... actually, i dont know what it means but you know....
   
  can you mod my 339?  for freeee?
   
  kidding


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





carlitos said:


> =O
> 
> that sounds great... actually, i dont know what it means but you know....
> 
> ...


 
   
  No I can't but I'm always willing to help, not only me btw, if someone has any DIY skills and basic knowledge of electronics and would like to modify or fix your amplifier just ask.


----------



## Contrails

Hi guys,
   
  Does anyone know where I can find an adapter for [size=small]6SJ7 to [/size][size=small]EF80?[/size]
   
  [size=small]I have found this on ebay, but not sure if it's the right one, [/size]http://www.ebay.com/itm/6SN7-6SL7-to-12AU7-12AX7-tube-adapter-adaptor-socket-converter-brand-new-1-piece-/151094591086?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item232df07e6e
   
  Kind regards
   
  Contrails


----------



## Ultrainferno

You want to go the other way around? For what amp if I may ask?


----------



## Contrails

> You want to go the other way around? For what amp if I may ask?


 
   
   
  Me? I am wanting to have a listen to 6AS7 with EF80s on the 339.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Oh you want the regular adapter, I figured you had an EF80 based amp and wanted to try 6SJ7
  You can get the adapters from Lafigaro itself, just email yuking


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I just put in a new nos pair of EF80 by Mullard (1962) I had gotten a while back
> 
> http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm
> 
> They blow the Telefunken EF80 away, by far. much more musical and less sharp and aggressive. Perfection with those Chatham 6AS7G


 
  I love those mullard! Very warm and full bodied sound. perfect with the wester 6AS7G! But the EF800 telefunken and a nice grit to it, and such dynamics... Love both.


----------



## xmdkq

ef86 adapter


----------



## Contrails

I am in! Email sent!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Keep us posted!


----------



## Contrails

So, I finally back at home and about to place an order for the adapters.  Which one would you guy recommend? EF86 or EF80/800?
   
  And power tubes, I am still hoping to run the 5998.


----------



## xmdkq

EF86Better performance


----------



## hifimanrookie

contrails said:


> So, I finally back at home and about to place an order for the adapters.  Which one would you guy recommend? EF86 or EF80/800?
> 
> And power tubes, I am still hoping to run the 5998.



Before isold my 337 i had both the 5998 and the bendix wb6080 with graphite colums..both excellent tubes..so even consider these specific (rare, heavy and expensive) bendix 6080wb tubes to be better in detail, soundstage and controlling the bass on my he500..but u had to put volume a bit higher then when using the 5998.. The rca redhots 5693 paired wonderfully with the bendix.. The last weeks i had the 337 i used the redhots and the bendix's..wonderful pair!

.. And i agree with some saying that the 5998 sounds a bit siruppy ..it certainly does compaired to the bendix...both are priced similarely.

Never used any adapters sorry...


----------



## Contrails

So, how's everyone doing?
   
  I just ordered some EF86 adapters, RCA 6AS7 & Bendix 6080WB with slotted columns.  Tube rolling bug is very addictive and I am enjoying this amp.  I am sure everyone else is too.  Anyone tried K701/K702 with this amp? 
   
  I am tempted to buy the K702 65th to supplement the HE500.  I want some headphones which have an awesome soundstage and pair well with the LF339.  I am not sure of the HD800, as I have read that it doesn't go well with LF339 but with Crack yes.  But don't wanna spend money on an amp/super expensive headphones.  
   
  Any other recommendations that pair well with LF339 and has a very good soundstage with 3d layering...


----------



## kanshouhin

contrails said:


> So, how's everyone doing?
> 
> I just ordered some EF86 adapters, RCA 6AS7 & Bendix 6080WB with slotted columns.  Tube rolling bug is very addictive and I am enjoying this amp.  I am sure everyone else is too.  Anyone tried K701/K702 with this amp?
> 
> ...



 
The LF339 Cricuit is approprite for Grado's Headphone. Grado RS-1 is a good pair with LF339, strong dynamic and wide frequency response, but soundstage is not good.Grado PS-1000 have an awesome soundstage , and perfect in everyway. But the normal LF339 dirve it sound turbid, custom version can dirve it well, I think normail version is limited by parts. GS-1000 maybe is a good choice.
 
About the tube rolling, Bendix 6080 is the best!  I used it, too, then I used Telefuken EF806S. Exquisite, good dynamic and airy feel.If you like awesome soundstage, you can try Philips miniwatt E80F, but HF is mediocre.


----------



## Contrails

Thanks kanshouhin for your reply. I am almost tempted to sell off the LF339 but I still love it especially with the He500s. That sound is so romantic, smooth and so addictive. After dinner, I sit in the study room, turn the lights down, pour myself a drink and just listen... 

Maybe, I will upgrade the caps and get better powercords for it. I might even get the HD650, as they are another match made in heaven.


----------



## ValentinHogea

contrails said:


> Thanks kanshouhin for your reply. I am almost tempted to sell off the LF339 but I still love it especially with the He500s. That sound is so romantic, smooth and so addictive. After dinner, I sit in the study room, turn the lights down, pour myself a drink and just listen...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I will upgrade the caps and get better powercords for it. I might even get the HD650, as they are another match made in heaven.



 


I answered your PM. You seem to want to spend money. 

Be happy with the HE-500 + LF399. That is a very cost-efficient solution to very good sound.

Don't waste your hard earned money on a power cord.
You don't want to buy a super-expensive headphone and amp, but a power cord is fine? Come on mate...

That cash that you have.... Save it for a better amp + headphone or invest in a better source, as you didn't specify what source you are using.

/V


----------



## Contrails

"You seem to want to spend money. smily_headphones1.gif"

Hahaha, I would actually not want to but this hobby makes me do it. 

Anyway, running it from a M-DAC.


----------



## ValentinHogea

contrails said:


> "You seem to want to spend money. smily_headphones1.gif"
> 
> Hahaha, I would actually not want to but this hobby makes me do it.
> 
> Anyway, running it from a M-DAC.


 
  
 M-Dac is an adequate DAC for the rest of the chain.
  
 And regarding amp and headphones. If I were you I'd start saving for a HD800-rig. However as I wrote in the PM. Don't jump in to the chain of HD800-buyers that bought it, then sold it and said it was bright. The HD800 can be bright (although that is to some extent easily fixed). But to unleash it fully... I'd say at least a EC Super 7 / Zana Deux. And an equal amount of cash in the DAC-section. And that's at least. Otherwise the fate of those headphones is already sealed.


----------



## Ultrainferno

From what I've heard, and I've told that in PM too: Zana deux


----------



## Contrails

Cheers guys, I think you may have saved me some cash. Will stick to this rig... till the bug kicks in again.


----------



## hifimanrookie

contrails said:


> Cheers guys, I think you may have saved me some cash. Will stick to this rig... till the bug kicks in again.



Dont wannamake ur wallet hate u..but.. With me ..two upgraded powercords did better the sound a bit on my 337 when i had him...and to be honest i didnt thought it would as it was a good deal and i love how they look..that was reason why i bought them in first place..but after a month or so i heard the bass getting deeper and a bit more air around the instruments..and for sure..black became black hole black...cant expain it differently..the 337/339 needs clean raw power..and no conditioner in between! Straight to the wall! I would say try black sands purple powercable..they are affordable and improve ur amp a bit.. I was going to buy a set of those..but my new amp will have new 14awg cable delivered with it..so i dont need them.
Just try a set..but be carefull..NOT ALL POWERCABLES ARE GOOD..even expensive ones doesnt say they are good..expensive doesnt mean best!
Check out this review:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/219202/its-done-power-cord-shoot-out-22-power-cords-reviewed

This debate has been on for eons..same about upgraded headphonecables/interconnects/loudspeakercables/anti vibration feet or recently about usb cables... There are two very opposite opinions about believers and unbelievers...i only believe my ears..and as one will say next..and my mind (right fearless?)..and as long i 'hear' changes for the better in my rig with every little thing i change..i am a happy man..and on,y my wallet will hate me...


----------



## telecaster

I recommend Bendix 6080 slotted column (never heard other kinds though). They are a threat! GEC 6AS7G is kind of a grail for the 339, too expensive but I so love those and you know... "you can't buy love"!
 The most fun with this amp is the customization and the tube Rolling, but I may be seriously biased , seriously! Dig up this long thread for the three or four audionuts if wanna see some serious mods hehe...
  
 You don't have to sink lots of money to fully enjoy the 339. If you have the last version (with the resistors array), then just buy either HE500, or HD650 and don't aim for the unicorn. For that money you have exquisite music in your ears already ^^. Add to this small money for the inexpensive RCA 6AS7G NOS and 5693.
  
 STOCK 339 is awesome already! No need to add anything (especially power cords) Your mileage may vary.
  
 the new résistors (as of may this year) are all that was needed to make the 339 a classic! The old resistor in this place were failure prone. This looks way more sturdy.


----------



## WALL-E

telecaster said:


> you know... "you can't buy love"!


 
 yeah I already did just bought a pair of Bendix 6080 "Graphite Slotted Plate" and some Tung Sol 7236 for my tubes backup, can't wait to arrive.


----------



## Contrails

> yeah I already did just bought a pair of Bendix 6080 "Graphite Slotted Plate" and some Tung Sol 7236 for my tubes backup, can't wait to arrive


 
  
 Yep me too! Seems to be tube buying season.
  
 Also, the new 339 is suppose to come with OTK6C5CX2 and  6N5PX2.  I am guessing OTK6C5CX2 would mean the GEC CV 1067 as the driver?


----------



## Ultrainferno

contrails said:


> Y
> 
> Also, the new 339 is suppose to come with *OTK6C5CX2 and  6N5PX2*.  I am guessing OTK6C5CX2 would mean the GEC CV 1067 as the driver?


 
  
 Excuse me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Source?


----------



## Oskari

This must be closer to truth: http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6s5s.html


----------



## Contrails

"Excuse me?
Source?"

This is the following email I received yesterday when I was enquiring about the new 339.

Hello Contrails

Thanks for you attention 339,it take to arrive to New Zealand 10days.
339's tube is OTK6*4X2 6P5PX2,New 339's tube is OTK6C5CX2 6N5PX2,The adapter is 6C5C--->EF86

Thanks

Liuyi


----------



## WALL-E

contrails said:


> Yep me too! Seems to be tube buying season.
> 
> Also, the new 339 is suppose to come with OTK6C5CX2 and  6N5PX2.  I am guessing OTK6C5CX2 would mean the GEC CV 1067 as the driver?


 
  
 Maybe is the last time to buy the vintage pearls for reasonable price.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's not new Yuking has it on offer for quite some time but most people I'd say 99% chooses the standard LF339 with the penthode driver, but having the 6c5 version of Lafigaro 339 we can use 6c5,6j5,cv1067,l63.... and with simply adapter which I believe Yuking can provide, all of those tube like 6SJ7, RCA 5693 etc..


----------



## Ultrainferno

6C5C = 6C5 and 6N5P = 6AS7G. 6C5 are cheap, but I don't know if they're any good.


----------



## xmdkq

contrails said:


> "Excuse me?
> Source?"
> 
> This is the following email I received yesterday when I was enquiring about the new 339.
> ...


----------



## telecaster

I agree, the pentode in the special Yuking triode mode is unsual and sounds awesome. This is almost a metaphysical choice between the traditional audio pure triode against the rare pentode strap à la Yuking.
  
 One advantage is that you can still use the pentode with a simple adapter in the 6J5 new model, while the old 339 cannot use L63!


----------



## WALL-E

ultrainferno said:


> On a positive note my C3G to 6J4P adapters will arrive in 3 weeks time, I'm curious to how this will make the 339 sound


 
 I am curious too, so what the story! How's the C3G did you manage them to run ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

wall-e said:


> I am curious too, so what the story! How's the C3G did you manage them to run ?


 
  
 running them was no problem but the sound wasn't that good, a nice experiment but not something that special to repeat


----------



## WALL-E

telecaster said:


> I agree, the pentode in the special Yuking triode mode is unsual and sounds awesome. This is almost a metaphysical choice between the traditional audio pure triode against the rare pentode strap à la Yuking.


 
  
 I agree with you of course Yuking* "*Does not discovered America*"* the idea of Grounded Plate Type for pentodes was published  first ( maybe not?) by the Radiotronics at the beginning of the fifties but Youking LF339 amp *is the first amp I ever seen* to use that particular mode "à la Yuking." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
http://www.jacmusic.com/techcorner/ARTICLES/English-neu/REVERSE-CONNECTED-TUBES/Grounded-Plate/6AU6-Grounded-Plate.pdf


----------



## CountChoculaBot

What's this about a new 339?  Anyone know when the new version will be shipping, or is it already shipping?


----------



## leonelfrederico

Good day, someone would have an experience with the EF86 adapter for 6SJ7 to report with rolling tubes? ...  what kind of headphones? Thanks.


----------



## magnetiq

I feel like i know the thread regulars quite well, despite not interacting with you guys until now
  
 got my 339 today, old dv332 died last week so use it as an excuse to make a rare upgrade.
  
 got ts5998s ordered, looking for the elusive mesh plates.
  
 good stuff


----------



## WALL-E

magnetiq said:


> I feel like i know the thread regulars quite well, despite not interacting with you guys until now
> 
> got my 339 today, old dv332 died last week so use it as an excuse to make a rare upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
  
 as the saying goes "the King is dead, long live the King! "
 Welcome aboard neighbor!
 guess you got the* "new one"* 339 which can handle the pure triodes like 6c5, 6j5....and backward with adapters, pentodes like EF800,80,86...?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Guys, for anyone interested..my 337 is for sale now..check out the classifieds...price is right and some yummy tubes to go with it


----------



## magnetiq

wall-e said:


> as the saying goes "the King is dead, long live the King! "
> Welcome aboard neighbor!
> guess you got the* "new one"* 339 which can handle the pure triodes like 6c5, 6j5....and backward with adapters, pentodes like EF800,80,86...?


 
  
 thanks!
  
 i got a really great deal on a 3/4 month used version on ebay, and going through the user's history i saw they bought the '2013' version—is that the one you speak of?


----------



## Ultrainferno

magnetiq said:


> thanks!
> 
> i got a really great deal on a 3/4 month used version on ebay, and going through the user's history i saw they bought the '2013' version—is that the one you speak of?


 
  
 Well what tube types can yours use?, take us a picture?


----------



## magnetiq

oh right, no i think it uses the same tubes as any standard version
  


 so you can only use ef80/86 adapters if you have the newest one? I'm almost sure this is, but i'm not really too bothered either way as i'm more interested in 6sj7 currently.
  






 
  
 +
  
 this looks gorgeous


----------



## MDR30

ultrainferno said:


> 6C5C = 6C5 and 6N5P = 6AS7G. 6C5 are cheap, but I don't know if they're any good.




Does this mean I can replace a 6AS7G with a 6C5G as an output tube in my OTL amp?


----------



## WALL-E

magnetiq said:


> thanks!
> 
> i got a really great deal on a 3/4 month used version on ebay, and going through the user's history i saw they bought the '2013' version—is that the one you speak of?


 
 You got lovely amp! I'm sure you will not be disappointed but tube rolling....... you'll hate your wallet.
 All the new amp purchased directly from Yuking are the triode 6c5 version and he provide some adapter too like 6C5C--->EF86 and I believe 6C5C--->6SJ7GT, RCA 5693... also.
 This does not mean that the new is better than old and vice-versa It's more about the universality and reliability the most prone to failure elements was replaced with good ones like film resistors in PS filter or Non-Inductive wirewound resistors in cathode circuit.Yours probably contains some of the upgrades too.
  
 The 6sj7gt mesh-shield is best of all no doubt! my favorite.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mdr30 said:


> Does this mean I can replace a 6AS7G with a 6C5G as an output tube in my OTL amp?


 
  
 No sir. You are mixing up the input tube (6c5) with the power tube (6n5p). that's a no go. Like I said: 6C5C = 6C5 for INPUT and 6N5P = 6AS7G for POWER


----------



## Ultrainferno

magnetiq said:


> this looks gorgeous


 
  
  
 These tubes are very pretty indeed. Too bad I can't find a hum free pair


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> These tubes are very pretty indeed. Too bad I can't find a hum free pair



R those tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates?? As mine (totally silent by the way..no hum) mesh plates look different a bit.


----------



## Ultrainferno

They don't look like TS, but they're mesh 6sj7gt


----------



## magnetiq

Thanks *WALL-E*, honestly that may have bothered me in the past, but i got a stonking good deal and frankly this is a pretty great amp; i'm content… for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 +
  
 I only know as much as you guys do, having gone through this thread, but i think all mesh plates were made by TS? The ones pictured are Japanese ones, I would imagine made by TS for Hitachi? Skylab would know…


----------



## Ultrainferno

magnetiq said:


> I only know as much as you guys do, having gone through this thread, but i think all mesh plates were made by TS? The ones pictured are Japanese ones, I would imagine made by TS for Hitachi? Skylab would know…


 
  
 construction isn't the same. Pic belows shows the TS style by RCA (these are mine) and the other pic shows the TS 6SJ7TG. Both are the same and different from these Hitachi ones. They might have been made by TS, but I don't think so


----------



## magnetiq

oh right, hehe, well that's the last time i try to be an authority on this stuff


----------



## MDR30

ultrainferno said:


> No sir. You are mixing up the input tube (6c5) with the power tube (6n5p). that's a no go. Like I said: 6C5C = 6C5 for INPUT and 6N5P = 6AS7G for POWER




Right, thanks, did not read that properly - always on the lookout for new valve options.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> construction isn't the same. Pic belows shows the TS style by RCA (these are mine) and the other pic shows the TS 6SJ7TG. Both are the same and different from these Hitachi ones. They might have been made by TS, but I don't think so


 
  
 yep those look like mine..


----------



## RickEC

In case you guys are interested. Tung Sol mesh plate:
  
  http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/181228618284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
  
 edit: I am not from UK, hence I'm not the seller.


----------



## Oskari

magnetiq said:


> ... i think all mesh plates were made by TS? The ones pictured are Japanese ones, I would imagine made by TS for Hitachi? …


 
  
 There were several Japanese manufacturers that made them: http://www.geocities.jp/radiomann/HomePageVT/Radio_tube_5C.html#6SJ7GT


----------



## Ultrainferno

thanks for the link oskari!


----------



## Oskari

No probs. That's my go-to site as regards Japanese tubes.


----------



## magnetiq

rickec said:


> In case you guys are interested. Tung Sol mesh plate:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/181228618284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> edit: I am not from UK, hence I'm not the seller.


 
  
 thanks for the heads up, saw these as well thanks to an alert—shame it's only for one, but fills me with hope hehe 
  


oskari said:


> There were several Japanese manufacturers that made them: http://www.geocities.jp/radiomann/HomePageVT/Radio_tube_5C.html#6SJ7GT


 
  
 amazing link, thanks *Oskari*!


----------



## RickEC

magnetiq said:


> thanks for the heads up, saw these as well thanks to an alert—shame it's only for one, but fills me with hope hehe
> 
> 
> amazing link, thanks *Oskari*!


 
 What is the going rate for a pair of TS mesh plate 6SJGT these days?


----------



## hifimanrookie

rickec said:


> What is the going rate for a pair of TS mesh plate 6SJGT these days?



Thats a very good question..as i am very curious bout that also..i think last dec i saw a matched pair going for 95usd.. Single they can be affordable..but i also saw a pair last year doing 150usd..that was a NOS matched pair..so i am curious also.. Googling doesnt help as they are very rare and almost wont turn up for sale..in a matched pair i mean! Good that i have a matched pair..


----------



## Contrails

> Thats a very good question..as i am very curious bout that also..i think last dec i saw a matched pair going for 95usd.. Single they can be affordable..but i also saw a pair last year doing 150usd..that was a NOS matched pair..so i am curious also.. Googling doesnt help as they are very rare and almost wont turn up for sale..in a matched pair i mean! Good that i have a matched pair..


 
  
 I picked two matched pairs (4 tubes in total) including a JAN set for $50 total on ebay recently.  Gonna hold on to them even though I have sold my LF339.


----------



## Ultrainferno

rickec said:


> What is the going rate for a pair of TS mesh plate 6SJGT these days?


 
  
 I got a NOS Matched pair for $50


----------



## RickEC

contrails said:


> I picked two matched pairs (4 tubes in total) including a JAN set for $50 total on ebay recently.  Gonna hold on to them even though I have sold my LF339.


 
  
  


hifimanrookie said:


> Thats a very good question..as i am very curious bout that also..i think last dec i saw a matched pair going for 95usd.. Single they can be affordable..but i also saw a pair last year doing 150usd..that was a NOS matched pair..so i am curious also.. Googling doesnt help as they are very rare and almost wont turn up for sale..in a matched pair i mean! Good that i have a matched pair..


 
  
  


ultrainferno said:


> I got a NOS Matched pair for $50


 
  
  
 Now, it seems that the challenge is not the cost, but sighting them on sale. They are really end-all preamp tubes. I wonder if any other amps, not necessarily headphone amps, were specified to use 6SJGT.


----------



## magnetiq

^indeed, it appears to be more of a waiting game.
  
 I'm hoping i've found mesh plates for myself, Japanese ones no less…
  


 +
  
 got my ts5998s, had a quick demo to check them out and i'm surprised at the difference in the soundstage already, practically throwing instruments to the sides in comparison.
  
 ++
  
 Hmmn, I've heard of mesh plates and grey plates - have you ever heard of grey mesh plates?? hehe, more on this soon…


----------



## Nic Rhodes

The RCA mesh plate is a good performer.


----------



## magnetiq

anyone seen mesh plates like this before?
  

  
 made in japan
  
 +
  
 just got some 6SJ7WGTs, they sound quite good—a bit odd though, they stay quite cool - is that normal? volume did decrease a bit when i switched over to them…
  
 don't think i'm going to bother with anymore for now and save my money over diminishing returns. perhaps i'll get tung sol GTs if i stumble across a pair.


----------



## magnetiq

if a tube makes a buzz for less than a second when they are switched on, is that a sign of problems to come? silent for hours and hours when it's on, but just when i turn it on there's buzz as though it's not properly seated, but it is as far as i can tell…


----------



## Ultrainferno

Amp on. Tubes heat up. Plug in headphone. 
Do not keep your phones plugged in when turning on and off in an OTL design and always let the tubes warm up.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> Amp on. Tubes heat up. Plug in headphone.
> Do not keep your phones plugged in when turning on and off in an OTL design and always let the tubes warm up.



+1 i agree..i let my 337 warm up for at least 15-30min before attaching headphones and listening to music..and when done listening: i always first turn volume down to zero..and then disconnect headphones and only then switch off amp..


----------



## WALL-E

I always wondered what is really the output Impedance of the LF339...? The manufacturer on your website did not specify this clearly, as we know for OTL's, parameters like internal output impedance is very important and is worth to know it, there is No transformer to match the impedance of the load, so to satisfy my curiosity I guess not only my, finally found some time to do some measurements.
  

  
 Edited,
  
 Summing up and given the fact that the amp does not have a negative feedback the output impedance of our amplifiers is satisfactorily low. Of course! it depends largely on the type of tubes which we will use on output, no doubt TS5998 have the lowest in mid rage about 23 Ohm and about 29 ohm at very low end 20Hz and right behind her are 7236TS & Cetron all can work without fear with the 32 Ohm Grado family. But even Chinese 6N13PJ is not too bad with the average impedance about 38.5 Ohm and peak about 43 Ohm at 20Hz, no problem they will fit with the 50 Ohm and Up cans.


----------



## magnetiq

It's been hard finding a pair of mesh tubes, any idea where to look?
  
 I've even been scouting Yahoo Auctions and Taobao and come across some rarer options along the way, like Toshiba/Mazda, Hitachi, Ultron, Ten, NEC and perhaps more but I forget.
  
 All of them are the alternative looking ones like the one posted earlier:
  


magnetiq said:


> this looks gorgeous


 

 Bit of an unknown quantity, as no one seems to have tried these ones? Instead I'm focussing on finding an American pair, such as the famous Tung-Sol, which are similar (or the same) as the RCAs that Ultrainferno has or these Arcturus ones I came across:
  


 Found a pair of TS finally the other day but they were dinged up…
  
 *ultron ones just appeared on ebay, if anyone's looking for 15 of them hehe http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-X-6SJ7-GT-ULTRON-NOS-NIB-TUBES-/310765636004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485b1349a4


----------



## Ultrainferno

Where are you from? I can probably hook you up with these TS/RCA 6SJ7WGT tubes like the ones of me you posted. PM me if you're in need


----------



## Nic Rhodes

get Halfin, Belgium to send you some piccies of their 6SJ7WGT RCAs


----------



## WALL-E

Received my last package with tubes this time I ordered some triodes for input stage duty to test how is sounds like with my modded La Figaro 339, so far I had only one pair of CV1067 to play on it the rest are all known pentodes including very famous mesh TS 6SJ7GT best so far. CV1067 is quite good very similar to RCA “ redhots” with a bit wider saundstage, natural midrange and a little bit better saturation of the treble, but only if accompanied by TS5998 or 7236 or probably any medium (mu) equivalent, with any low (mu) power tubes like 6AS7G, 6080..only average. The Raytheon 6J5WGT is ruggedized military/industrial versions of the 6J5GT, medium gain, the electrical characteristics of 6J5 match half of the 6SN7 dual triode it finds use in many classic and exotic valve amp such as Audio Note, is very linear and has a decently low plate resistance as a driver tube it has sufficient gain for a two stage design of 339. How it sounds?  Immediately you notice is louder this is due to the higher gain, tubes like 6as7g, 6080...they are gaining the most, the response, the drive is improved, soundstage is wide, maybe a bit too wide therefore vocals withdraws into the interior and up range is highlighting more then midrange but the quality of treble is one of best I heard so far.
    

 And at the very end Marconi L63 I was lucky because I was looking for a pair of GEC's L63 but the seller did not have them but instead offered me MWT (Marconi's Wireless Telegraph) NOS in their original boxes, BTW very rare and costly in those days. They are of similar build to CV1067 and can be used interchangeably but the sound produced by these tubes is a different league in a blind test would point to TS 6SJ7GT the L63 have a little bit warmer and tangible midrange the highs as good as mesh 6sj7gt with the rest of the range very pleasant to listen.
 But Marconi's L63 in conjunction with Bendix 6080WB and HE-500 is Rocks!  is screw**g  good...is Rocks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 P.S Please note it applies only to the new version of LF339 with 6c5 input stage.


----------



## xmdkq

6C5C adaptation EF80. EF86


----------



## Carlitos

anyone is interested in a 339 with many many tubes?   =O


----------



## Rossliew

Carlitos, are you selling?


----------



## Carlitos

PM


----------



## WALL-E

xmdkq said:


> 6C5C adaptation EF80. EF86


 
 It been three years since 339 was released, during that time passed several modifications, this is his latest 6c5c variant which seems to be a more comprehensive with these adapters(6c5c>>>EF80,800 & 86) for a potential customer but it seems to me that since that time people get used to the sound of pentode in its original version and some of these tubes have grown to become the "iconic" fabled like TS6SJ7GT peculiarly mesh plate variant, for its sound qualities but also for appearance and beautiful glow. The question is are you planning to do the adapters (6c5c >>> 6sj7,5693...etc.) too or you already did and have them on offer? It could be a more comprehensive than it is.
 Thanks.


----------



## telecaster

Wall-E, the smoked glass L63 you got are fabulous! I agree with you Bendix 6080 with my bottle shaped smoked marconi L63 are simply outstanding!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Telecaster, what feet did you use and what is the size of the screw used? Any idea?
  
 I'd like to put spikes under it.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## telecaster

Hey Ultra! I think those are M3 thread, but it's more to do with the spikes you use. I don't remember but I got the largest solid aluminium feet I found on eBay. Little expensive though (30$ without shipping from US) but all the chinese ones were either too litle for my taste, or grossly audiophile feet with silly prices. Carefull though because 4 feet will get you some trouble in leveling while only three feet is not stable enoug for this heavy amp.
 Anyway they are some nice and cheap quality alu feet on the bay and they almost always sell the screw that goes with it. It's not an easy mod, you have to drill hole if I remember correctly, and steel is not your friend ;p


----------



## hifimanrookie

I have my 337 back...the guy who bought it from me got fired and almost begged me to take it back..and as i am a nice guy (and luckily dont have money problems) i accepted it..he was sooo happy..so i guess i have a better chair up there in the stars now 

But seriously..as i know the 337 is not wellknown (a big disgrace!) its not easily sold...
So i decided to sell the TS tubes seperately and sell the 337 (last model 2010) with the svetlana's (rare vintage 70ties) and the rca 5693 red hot in it

And now the interesting part for u guys:

My MATCHED pair of 5998 (chatham) and my super rare TS 6sg7gt mesh plates (totally silent!!!!) tubes i will be selling seperately..both are MATCHED pairs and were NOS when i bought them (5988 has 200hours, mesh plates 250)

For the 5998 i want 200usd for the meshplates 60usd
And sell the 337 for the rediculously low price of 450 euro!

This is a great deal guys..this amp is good as u guys know...especially with the senheiser hd650/600, the hifiman he400/500 and grados! And the tubes..well..no words needed!


----------



## Carlitos

can you fix the buzzing of the EF80 adapters?


----------



## telecaster

Carlitos, I don't know who you're talking to but yeah I have fixed it as I had that problem with EF80 with vanilla 339. The problem was the wiring in the adapter. There was a bad solder to the metal enclosure of the adapter with the ground connector in the adapter, bad solder joint spotted with a ohmmeter. It's hard to solder against solid thich aluminium without solder flux a,d scrapping the surface. You need a strong iron too.
  
 Anyway I made mods to my amp with battery cell for imput bias and at the voltage I'm running the EF80 are no more suitable for me. All my other imputs tubes sounds great though with my adapters (Pentodes strapped and pure triodes types)


----------



## Ultrainferno

Is anyone interested in my C3G to 6SJ7 adapters?


----------



## Carlitos

thank you telecaster!  im gonna get them fixed then.............
  
 BTW... is the L63  way better than EF80 - EF86 - 6C5C?


----------



## leothan

Hi All, I got few pairs of Tungsol 5998 and TS 6sj7gt meshplate that I collected for this amp, now no longer needed ,so let me know if you guys keen on it 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/689043/tungsol-5998-and-tungsol-6sj7gt-meshplate
  
 Colin


----------



## snip3r77

If I'm eye-ing on the HD800, is this amp a good match?
  
 I'm also currently using the 5693 reds, any good drivers that I should try?


----------



## hifimanrookie

snip3r77 said:


> If I'm eye-ing on the HD800, is this amp a good match?
> 
> I'm also currently using the 5693 reds, any good drivers that I should try?



Hd800 with 337/339. Not good match..i bought my 337 from a hd800 owner who just had upgraded from a hd650 (super pair!) to a hd800.. He hated it...and to my ears also..not so good pairing.. Better get a hd650 or he500.

Alternative for 5693.. And maybe best driver tube existing ...ultra rare tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates.. (Pm me..maybe i canhelp u with that last one)


----------



## Ultrainferno

There's lots of people who love the 339 with the HD800 Hifimanrookie, I haven't heard it myself so I couldn't tell. Maybe it's not a good match for the 337, I don't know but the 339 loves all my high impedance headphones (and the lower ones)


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> There's lots of people who love the 339 with the HD800 Hifimanrookie, I haven't heard it myself so I couldn't tell. Maybe it's not a good match for the 337, I don't know but the 339 loves all my high impedance headphones (and the lower ones)



Thats true what u about ur last line..but i still have to read any experience about people having a hd800 who like it with a 339 or 337. Most like it with hd650 and he500.. But as always..its all personal...lots of People love grado's 325 also..but i found those unbearable bright...as i didnt like the he400... To agressive... But. Have million who love it..even that they admit of its inherited shortcomings..
At the dutch meeting ur were at (and a personal listening session with a hd800 owner who wanted to buy my amp)also, not one liked the hd800 with my amp.. And it would be curious that the 339 would be so different soundwise then the 337 as we both know the basics of both amps are the same...the 339 just is a upgraded design.. But its possible that lafigaro did some alterations to make it more compatible with the hd800... Or with the lcd (2.2) for that matter as on my 337 those two cans sounded not on its best..but hd650 and he500.. Pure bliss

As always..its to my ears... I am now waiting for a limited edition hifiman he5 code-x ..am curious how good they will sound... So my he500 and 337 (for a superprice) can be found on the confidentials if someone if interesed..


----------



## Ultrainferno

LCD is nice on the 339. At the meet your 337 sounded way more ss like than the 339 so that might be the reason for you not liking certain headphones.
 My suggestion is to audiotion or talk to people who have the combo. So not either of us


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> LCD is nice on the 339. At the meet your 337 sounded way more ss like than the 339 so that might be the reason for you not liking certain headphones.
> My suggestion is to audiotion or talk to people who have the combo. So not either of us :rolleyes:



U could be right..but back then i had svetlana tubes (power) in it with ts meshplates (driver)..so it sounded very ss.. I can remember u saying that on the meet..that it was very SS sounding..lolz...u had ur woo audio amp with u.

I actually listened to the hd800 (the guy who wanted to buy my 337, had a hd800, visited me twice) for two hours on and off..but this time with bendix 6080wb graphite plates and also with my TS5998.. In combo with 5693 red hots or mesh plates..we tried many combo's .. But no one gave us that feeling the combo with the he500 or the hd650 (he had both sennheisers) gave us..on certain occasions we even agreed that the hd650 sounded better then the he500!
.. On his violectric v200 the hd800 sounded so much more better..to our ears!

But i agree with u...best is to listen to people WHO OWN both for a longer period....as the soundsignature is maybe something u have to get customed to... Maybe its because of the he500 i dont like the hd800?


----------



## snip3r77

Would hd800 be a side or upgrade from he500?


----------



## hifimanrookie

snip3r77 said:


> Would hd800 be a side or upgrade from he500?



Advice: better ask this on the he500 thread..as its been talked about there a couple of times now. There are people who own both. So i guess they can answer ur question better then us here on the 339 thread.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Hey guys, just wanted to point about the excellent customer service from La Figaro.
  
 So pretty much my 339 took almost a month to arrive.  None of it was La Figaro's fault; it appears FedEx or whomever decided to sit on their hands with it and didn't tell either of us.  I waited 3 weeks until I contacted La Figaro asking about my shipment, and La Figaro pretty much immediately looked into it, called FedEx, and got the ball rolling finally in a very short amount of time.  About a week after that, the package finally shows on my door.
  
 Anyway, when I open the package it's pretty clear the amp got messed up beyond belief.  I'd say La Figaro packaged it pretty well, but FedEx has its ways apparently with messing things up.  One of the tubes (wrapped fairly well) is literally completely smashed into little glass bits.  The metal front is scratched and has a pretty big chip in it, no idea how the hell you manage to chip a pretty big piece of solid metal off when it's sitting in a box.  Also, one of the transformers has broken from its retaining screws and is only connected to the amp now by its wires.  Some screws have managed to come out entirely.  However the hell FedEx managed that is beyond me.  
  
 Anyway, I contacted La Figaro, and as soon as I explain that the amp's pretty much destroyed, they tell me the new one is currently on its way.
  
 So pretty much, FedEx is horrible but La Figaro is pretty damn good with their customer service.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Pictures?


----------



## snip3r77

hifimanrookie said:


> Advice: better ask this on the he500 thread..as its been talked about there a couple of times now. There are people who own both. So i guess they can answer ur question better then us here on the 339 thread.




Thanks I'd do that.


BTW, how is the 5693 reds compared to the EF86? 
If there's not much difference I'd stick to the native 5693s.

Does Yuking sell the converter?


----------



## leonelfrederico

Does anyone have any experience with the adapters and the EF 86 tube rolling?
 Perhaps the question of the adequacy of the HD800 has to do with the tubes used? The EF 86 might help? 
 Who had the HD 650/600 and HE500 can tell me whether it is better to go directly to the HIFIMAN (for those who have the money) and then forget Senheisers? Thanks.


----------



## leonelfrederico

Quelqu'un at-il Une expérience coulée comparateur la HE500 et Beyer T1 tesla AVEC LF339?


----------



## hifimanrookie

leonelfrederico said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the adapters and the EF 86 tube rolling?
> Perhaps the question of the adequacy of the HD800 has to do with the tubes used? The EF 86 might help?
> Who had the HD 650/600 and HE500 can tell me whether it is better to go directly to the HIFIMAN (for those who have the money) and then forget Senheisers? Thanks.



I cant talk about the adapter
But i do know one thing or two about the hd650 and the he500
The hd650 is a pairing in heaven with the 337/339.. But it still is a very mellow kind of phone..the he500 is also one of the best pairings with the 337/339 and imho its better then the hd650..
If u can get a good second hand he500 ur ready to have a audio bliss experience.. 
Pm me if ur interested to buy one


----------



## magnetiq

ended up getting ts6sj7gt, 6 of them in fact lol
  
 so very good, really enjoying going through my music


----------



## Nic Rhodes

how much were those?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Would it still be possible to buy an "old" 339? I need one for my friend but I want the 6AS7G/6SJ7 tube combo


----------



## Ultrainferno

nic rhodes said:


> how much were those?


 
  
 Should be around 20$ a tube


----------



## magnetiq

i paid more than that
  
 some i really overpaid, some i got for a relative bargain. swings and roundabouts, got nib ts5998s for a steal. all in all i paid more than i wanted to but i'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## telecaster

ultrainferno said:


> Would it still be possible to buy an "old" 339? I need one for my friend but I want the 6AS7G/6SJ7 tube combo


 

 I didn't know Yuking has changed the driver yet. I would buy from him directly and asked for it, along with the new array resistor configuration. That's a leap forward in quality imho.


----------



## telecaster

carlitos said:


> thank you telecaster!  im gonna get them fixed then.............
> 
> BTW... is the L63  way better than EF80 - EF86 - 6C5C?


 

 Sorry I haven't seen you post!
 L63 is sounding great to me. I don't have two amps to test it out what is best between this and that, and by the way I modded the hell out of my amp so don't take only my word for it, try it!
  
 I did the L63 mod because I saw lots of DIYers in China doing this mod, and at the time, the full blown 339 reference mod (made by the BOSS) was wired that way (before the EF86 mod which is the best now means "linearity of the driver").
  
 I stay at this stage as I don't have that kind of money for EF86 Rolling, and I have an army of spare tube in my configuration and even moreso with adapters ...
 Even that I have a very expensive electrostatic setup now, I still love the 339/HD650 for a change. The sound has a certain quality to it that proves that "medium" "treble" and "bass" means nothing in term of music listenning experience! You can't possibly discribe accurately the difference between the two, but you would notice right away.
  
 I like 339/HD650 because it's musical, dynamic, pop, fun, deep... I prefer pop/rock with that setup. (tubes changes things up like clouds passing by change shapes)
 I like Stax SRM006TS/SR507 because it's big, classy, detailed, 3D, thundering. I prefer western and eastern classical music with Stax. (I only have one tube configuration for this amp, which is Toshiba 70's 6FQ7 it's superb and better than all the US black plate 50's I tried)
 But I like to mix things up too style Wise, King Crimson on Stax is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Ultrainferno

telecaster said:


> I didn't know Yuking has changed the driver yet. I would buy from him directly and asked for it, along with the new array resistor configuration. That's a leap forward in quality imho


 
  
 I got a reply from him, it's only the new version and with shipping, price is $950. I paid $650 for my first one. As a result I decided not to buy a second one, I'll just order a custom made OTL


----------



## telecaster

Yes I saw the price climbed up, I didn't expect to be so expensive! Must be successful in China I guess...
 Are you talking about the new version with the power resistor array that is 950$?
 On his website, shipped to europe, it's 720$ for the 339...


----------



## Ultrainferno

telecaster said:


> Yes I saw the price climbed up, I didn't expect to be so expensive! Must be successful in China I guess...
> Are you talking about the new version with the power resistor array that is 950$?
> On his website, shipped to europe, it's 720$ for the 339...


 

 No idea, that's the price he communicated. But I didn't get it so it's ok


----------



## xmdkq

The comparison of new and old 339


----------



## kanshouhin

leonelfrederico said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the adapters and the EF 86 tube rolling?
> Perhaps the question of the adequacy of the HD800 has to do with the tubes used? The EF 86 might help?
> Who had the HD 650/600 and HE500 can tell me whether it is better to go directly to the HIFIMAN (for those who have the money) and then forget Senheisers? Thanks.


 
  
 I have Telefuken EF806, Philips E80F, Telefuken EF86, Valvo EF86, Mullard EF86 and GEC EF86. The EF86 have the best Transient response, High frequency extension and Resolution on the 339, but the acoustic coloring of tubes isn't apparently, near the Transistor.It play Classical is more better then Vocal.
 If you want to use 339 drive HD800, You can try to use Valvo EF86, the tube have more Low frequency can fill in HD800 and HD600.


----------



## leonelfrederico

Hello , thanks for the advice EF86 .
  
 I think there was a lot of confusion regarding the synergy with the HD 800 X LF 339 ( first version: 6sj7 ). I have no ability to analyze as an audiophile , I 'm more for beginner. I think the confusion comes from the synergy of tubes with each other and with the HD800 : Telefunken EF80-800 and RCA RED with 6AS7 GT and 5998 are "VERY BAD" with HD 800 and also T1 TESLA ... I think and how they were given to be purchased early , gave this confusion . Regardless , these tubes are GREAT , but the problem would be synergistic . Using other tubes SYLVANIA 7236 (CETRON , TUNG SOL , 6080 BENDIX COLUMNS GRAPHITE , 6080 MULLARD , VALVO , BRIMAR, MINIWATT , etc. ( other brands) are GREAT FOR ME to tubes with the HD 800 and T1 . Almost all brands of tubes EF80 ( sylvania , Mullard , Amperex , Siemens , etc ... ) , 6SJ7 GT - SYLVANIA (glass ) CAN TAKE THE PLACE of the RED RCA and Telefunken EF80-800 and give a GREAT SYNERGY with T1-HD800 .
  
 => And you can find GOOD SYNERGIES with RED RCA and TFK EF 80-800 with OTHER TUBES MENTIONED (7236-6080 BENDIX-MULLARD).
  
 HD800 and T1 may represent VERY WELL THE BEAUTY of the sound of the LF339 exceptionais within them qualities .
  
 I think those who can not make a "bad review" , do not you love the object of his criticism. I am convinced that the T1 and HD800 headphone are exceptional and they are far beyond the LF339, I love and that I will not sell, I will keep forever. I bought a Decware CSP2 +, I get to know . I also love that their sound is very different from the LF339 . I think in audiophile terms , the CSP2 + SUPEPERIOR the LF339 , LF339 but stay with me because AUDIOPHILE QUALITY and BEAUTY of sound ( classical and jazz music ... I imagine for any and every type of music) FOR ME JUST PLEASURE .
  
 I use DAC: STAGEDAC Store MEIER CORDA and a great "little" DAC - NuForce ICON USB, using it as a preamplifier with LF 339 (DAC very good for the price)
  
 It would be interesting that the owners of HD 800 and T1 gave their positive or negative opinions indicating the DAC and the set of tubes used to confirm or deny my opinion, because most member, like me, were at the beginning totally disillusioned with the information given here and their headphone worth a fortune and which are actually great in audiophile quality.
  
 How does an amplifier whose sound is so beautiful and recognized as among the best headphones could not be in synergy with the multitude of possible combinations of tubes and now that also has family also beyond EF80 EF86-860 (used for amplifiers guitares ?). How??
  
 I have the AKG 702 with the 339 LF is a big winner. Attention always with tubes in synergy, the same as for the T1 and HD 800 and then you wonder why I bought so dearly others. May be that is spoken when using the HD 600-650 I never heard? The LF 339 with good tubes (they are many) are merging ANY QUALITY 702 with ALL BEAUTY - HOT - POTENCE the LF339 - DYNAMICS. AKG 702 only wins, is a big winner. I say this to those who do not have the money to buy the "king of kings" is not ashamed of the 702 which is great and much easier to pipe. However, without demagoguery, passing to the T1 and HD800, the difference is immediate, but ALSO PRICE DIFFERENCE.
  
  
 Any comments would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## leonelfrederico

ATTENTION, computer translator did not make clear my position on 6SJ7 GT SYLVANIA (glass): the tube that I bought new is absolutely silent since the beginning and is very good with all headphone included HD800-T1.


----------



## leonelfrederico

For those who have the AKG 702 and can not spend much money on expensive tubes (7236 cetron, sylvania, tung sol - 6080 mullard), I advise synergy RCA 6AS7 G (expect cheap on Ebay) and EF80 SYLVANIA by mixing the two quality tubes: sylvania to the - SOFTNESS - of the sound, by 6as7g WARM sound and strength (EF80 Mullard, Amperex, etc ... all goods).


----------



## leonelfrederico

Would be good too that people who had problems with the resistor LF339 start talking. I had a burnt with input filter, I'm providing a XICON CERAMIC 10 ohms 100 watts.
  
 For me, all being said, thanks for reading, I hope reactivity.


----------



## leonelfrederico

ATTENTION => 10 WATTS & 100 OHMS... translator... hum!.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Is it OK to use a 6N5PJ in one channel of the amp, and then a 6N5P in the other?
  
 These are the only tubes I have; just wondering if it'd be OK to use the amp with these two apparently different tubes.


----------



## telecaster

Frederico, thanks for your imput! Even though it's a little hard to decrypt your post, I found very interesting you pointed out that T1 and HD800 are good match with those tubes. I would love to try it one day ;p
 By the way, if you don't have a HD600 or HD650 you may a friend or two who can lend them to you and you can see why people around here love the combination so much! HD650 is sounding OK with most gear. And I mean OK because it sounds great already!
 But when you use 339 with good tubes (as of now I love to use Bendix 6080wb with Marconi L63 coke bottle smoked glass), the HD650 is a terrific headphone, and is affordable!
  
 And I too had problem with a burnt resistor but I changed them, it was a very easy fix.


----------



## leonelfrederico

Google translator.
 Unfortunately , I 'm alone ... It would be good if anyone had a good or a bad experience with the HD 800 or T1 such that information . I'm now with RCA 6AS7 G + EF80 SYLVANIA ... is very good and the tubes are not expensive .
  
 Actually , I also had two (X 02 ) resistors burned right channel , put on the input filter . I imagine there were quality problem these components .
  
 => Now I put resistors that do not exactly match the original and did not notice anything about a change in the sound.
  
 => 6080 BENDIX COLUMN OF GRAPHITE SLOTTED tubes are possibly the best for me ( rare tubes) , all 7236 are also very good beyond 5998. All expensive ... So I say to those who do not have money : 6AS7 RCA + EF80 sylvania, mullard, Amperex , etc. ... are also very good .
  
 Never heard GEC 6AS7G and frankly I do not have the courage to buy a pair ! ! at the same price of a Bottlehead Crack with speedball. I prefer to buy an amplifier .


----------



## vl4dimir

I'm planning to get the 339 for my HE500 and I wanted to know where is the best place to buy it ? directly from yuking09.com ?
 And can someone recommend me a DAC that "pair well" with the 339 & HE500 (budget +-300-500) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 thanks


----------



## MJS242

Has anyone done any experimenting with these 6SJ7 adapters:
  
 EF86 to 6SJ7 (I'm guessing this is similar to the one yuking has/sells):
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-EF86-TO-6SJ7-Vacuum-tube-adapter-socket-converter-/300886525616?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item460e3c06b0
  
 6SN7 to 6SJ7:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6SN7-fit-for-6SJ7-Vacuum-Tube-Adapter-Socket-Converter-Tube-Socket-/181235952699?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2a32812c3b
  
 EF50 to 6SJ7:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-EF50-to-6SJ7-tube-socket-adapter-tube-socket-converter-/301008932254?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item461587cd9e
  
 etc


----------



## mrAdrian

I have a balanced DAC/AMP, the NFB 10. I have also recabled all my headphones balanced for that reason.
  
 My challenge for you experts is to, replace the TRS female plug on the 339 into a balanced 4 pin XLR. The benefits I could imagine would be possibly less crosstalk if the two grounds are separated in the amp's circuitry design. Otherwise, at least I don't need the extra adapter 
  
 I've opened the amp and tried but I don't think there's enough space. Can someone out there prove me wrong?
  
  
 Adrian


----------



## Ultrainferno

The actual plug is 3 pin, correct?


----------



## mrAdrian

Yep!


----------



## snip3r77

kanshouhin said:


> I have Telefuken EF806, Philips E80F, Telefuken EF86, Valvo EF86, Mullard EF86 and GEC EF86. The EF86 have the best Transient response, High frequency extension and Resolution on the 339, but the acoustic coloring of tubes isn't apparently, near the Transistor.It play Classical is more better then Vocal.
> If you want to use 339 drive HD800, You can try to use Valvo EF86, the tube have more Low frequency can fill in HD800 and HD600.




I'm currently using RCA 5693 reds and the Hifiman HE-500, you were saying that the EF86 is good for HD800? Will it improve the 5693 reds in my case?

Thanks.


----------



## wazzupi

i need help I'm having issues with my right channel it seems that the actual piece inside the knob is loose and I can pull it out of the unit, when I put it back in I have to play with it to get the right channel to work I don't know what could help keep it in place and keep it from cutting out so I can have a functional unit, without having to worry about turning the right knob and the right channel losing sound.


----------



## PTom

I had two questions about this amp:
  
 1) Firstly, how's the reliability (from looking at their website, doesn't seem like they give much of a warranty)
 2) Secondly, for driving the Hd600/HD650 what are some good alternative tube amps to this in the same price range (except for the Bottlehead crack, Woo Audio and Little Dot tube amps).


----------



## Chodi

ptom said:


> I had two questions about this amp:
> 
> 1) Firstly, how's the reliability (from looking at their website, doesn't seem like they give much of a warranty)
> 2) Secondly, for driving the Hd600/HD650 what are some good alternative tube amps to this in the same price range (except for the Bottlehead crack, Woo Audio and Little Dot tube amps).


 
 Save yourself a lot of grief and go for one of the Woo products or the best Chinese company with good customer service track record (Little Dot). Unless you are into doing your own repairs. If you are a DIY guy then there are a lot of Chinese choices.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Now that's a bit harsh isn't it.


----------



## PTom

ultrainferno said:


> Now that's a bit harsh isn't it.


 
 You don't agree?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't agree with Chodi. Every single issue there was with a 339 amp was solved by Lafigaro. Some people even got a new amplifier after the shipping company messed up the amp. You should never buy tube gear if you can't DIY or have a store close by that can fix your gear in case something dies.


----------



## Chodi

ultrainferno said:


> I don't agree with Chodi. Every single issue there was with a 339 amp was solved by Lafigaro. Some people even got a new amplifier after the shipping company messed up the amp. You should never buy tube gear if you can't DIY or have a store close by that can fix your gear in case something dies.


 
 While I totally agree with what you say, the parts I ordered and paid for through Lafigaro never arrived after several months. I repaired the amp myself with parts ordered from a UK parts house. After that experience I switched to a Woo amp. Just my own experience with this issue.


----------



## kanshouhin

snip3r77 said:


> I'm currently using RCA 5693 reds and the Hifiman HE-500, you were saying that the EF86 is good for HD800? Will it improve the 5693 reds in my case?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 Looking Post #2080, you can use adapter.Not anyone have strong bass, only Valvo EF86 can do it.


----------



## snip3r77

Can I buy the EF86 adaptor from Yuking09.com ?


----------



## Contrails

Yep, $60 shipped. Just send him a pm or email.


----------



## MJS242

Just thought I'd offer up help to anyone who needs to communicate (in Chinese) with the La Figaro amp makers / Yu King.  Feel free to PM me.


----------



## AngelicFantasy

Anyone know how much of a difference the 2011 339 is to the 2013 version? Worth it? What sonic differences do they have?
  
 Also, if anyone is selling a Darkvoice 339 and you have trader rep on Head-Fi, LIVE and SHIP in the US and you'd be willing to ship WITH INSURANCE for around $500, I'm interested in buying. Furthermore, I already have the tubes necessary so I will not be needing any tubes you have.


----------



## hifimanrookie

chodi said:


> While I totally agree with what you say, the parts I ordered and paid for through Lafigaro never arrived after several months. I repaired the amp myself with parts ordered from a UK parts house. After that experience I switched to a Woo amp. Just my own experience with this issue.



I have to agree with ultrainferno! i had a Similar design 337 and never ever had any problems while using it every day for at least 3 hours a day for 1 year straight..and i got it from the first owner..and he didnt have problems also in the time he had it for 2 year also and the new owner is happy with it also... So in my book that shows realibility...


----------



## mrAdrian

Guys anyone reckons I should opt for a balanced tube amp (most likely a little dot) to use the full potential of my balanced dac or not? My headphones are all balanced already and I've been using an adapter with the 339 for some time.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Why not a balanced Woo? Although there is quite some discussion about it being real balanced or not.
 If you want to go balanced I would look at other brands first (not that LD is that highly recommended)


----------



## mrAdrian

ultrainferno said:


> Why not a balanced Woo? Although there is quite some discussion about it being real balanced or not.
> If you want to go balanced I would look at other brands first (not that LD is that highly recommended)


 
  
 Budget, budget my friend.


----------



## Hazard28

Thinking about getting this for my HE-500's along with the HRT II+ DAC. Would that be a good choice or should I look instead at Woo or Little Dot? Pretty new to this so just want something that sounds and looks good =)


----------



## MJS242

The HE-500 sounds great out of the 339, it's pretty well documented at this point.  I can't comment on the HRT though.


----------



## hifimanrookie

mjs242 said:


> The HE-500 sounds great out of the 339, it's pretty well documented at this point.  I can't comment on the HRT though.



+1 i totally agree...i had a 337 (sibling of 339) and it paired perfect with my he500. U wont regret if u get a 339 or 337 for ur he500.


----------



## Hazard28

Sounds like this is the amp I am going with then. Will be my first tube amp so pretty excited. Should I stay with the ol' make sure headphones are plugged in when powering on with this amp or does it matter?


----------



## hifimanrookie

hazard28 said:


> Sounds like this is the amp I am going with then. Will be my first tube amp so pretty excited. Should I stay with the ol' make sure headphones are plugged in when powering on with this amp or does it matter?



Noooooooooo!!!!! STOP!!!!!
- Never have the headphones connected to the amp when swtiching off and on!!! Never!!! I always connected them when the amp was on for about 15 min when i was ready to listen to it..
- And let the amp warm up for 15 min before using...the tubes need to warm up to sound on their best.
- And dont change tubes when the amp is still warm...let them cool down..and dont put cold tubes on a warm amp.
- And pls pls pls...pls pls... Put volume on zero before u switch off or switch on the amp
- And when u switch of the amp..wait a few minutes to switch it on again..
- when changing tubes..be carefull that u allign the new ones the right way..there is a lip on one side that goes into the lip in the socket..if u dont do this u can damage the socket and or tube.

TiP: get urself some good feet, like herbies audiolab tenderfoot..they are affordable and did wonders for vibration control..my 337 was very sensitve on vibrations...those feet helped a lot and to my ears the sound got fatter..more lower bass..

Another TIP: do some tube rolling... 5998's, 5693 red hots, 6080wb slotted graphite plates, sj7gt mesh plates are a good start . As this amp reacts extremely well on tuberolling..if u want more info about tubes ask ultrainferno..he knows a lot about tubes for the 339/337.

TIP 3: i found out myself that better powercables inprove the sound a bit..and Connect the TWO powerconnectors DIRECTLY into a wallsocket...my 337 sounded worse when there was some kind of box in between... But if electrixicty spikes are a concern in ur area then ofcourse pls use a conditioner of some sort..i would advice a blue circle PLC thingee...they are affordable and good.


ANDWHEN. U DO BUY HIM...have fun!!! U will love it..its a very good amp...i really cant believe why this gem has so little admirors.... Compared to the lyr this is a better amp...but somehow millions of people boight that amp..is it maybe because the 339/337 is chinese made and the shiit US made?


----------



## kramer5150

hazard28 said:


> Sounds like this is the amp I am going with then. Will be my first tube amp so pretty excited. _*Should I stay with the ol' make sure headphones are plugged in when powering on with this amp or does it matter*_?


 
 WOW... I've been away from Headfi for several years, and am now kind of lurking back here and there.  Is this now an accepted practice!!???
  
 I was ALWAYS taught to unplug the cans, and turn the volume pot all the way down whenever powering up or down the circuit.
  
 I learned this the hard way, making some gain resistor changes on my Larocco PPA.  I forgot I had OPA637s in all 3 channels.  They went crazy into DC oscillation and it FRIED the right driver in my HD580... which I had left plugged in.  These OP amps are crazy sensitive to gain, and DO NOT behave nicely at low gain settings.  I meant to be using the OPA627s... lesson learned.


----------



## hifimanrookie

kramer5150 said:


> WOW... I've been away from Headfi for several years, and am now kind of lurking back here and there.  Is this now an accepted practice!!???
> 
> I was ALWAYS taught to unplug the cans, and turn the volume pot all the way down whenever powering up or down the circuit.
> 
> I learned this the hard way, making some gain resistor changes on my Larocco PPA.  I forgot I had OPA637s in all 3 channels.  They went crazy into DC oscillation and it FRIED the right driver in my HD580... which I had left plugged in.  These OP amps are crazy sensitive to gain, and DO NOT behave nicely at low gain settings.  I meant to be using the OPA627s... lesson learned.



Welcome back


----------



## Hazard28

oh wow, I read that on another thread on here and I'm glad I asked here before trying it =O will definitely make sure I plug in only after letting the amp warm up and unplug after turning the volume to zero before turning the amp off. Will also see if I can get some good feet and maybe some tubes after some research. Thanks a TON for the tips everyone! =)


----------



## MJS242

hazard28 said:


> oh wow, I read that on another thread on here and I'm glad I asked here before trying it =O will definitely make sure I plug in only after letting the amp warm up and unplug after turning the volume to zero before turning the amp off. Will also see if I can get some good feet and maybe some tubes after some research. Thanks a TON for the tips everyone! =)


 
  
 It's different depending on the type of tube amp.  I'd highly recommend going through each page in this thread, it was discussed at one point and if you plan on purchasing the amp it will help you with tubes/questions/experiences.


----------



## Mambosenior

Probably a repeat of a simple rule: Turn a tube amp on AFTER you have headphones/speakers connected. Turning on tube amps without a load connected is NOT a good thing. I have received this advice from tube amp manufacturers.


----------



## Ultrainferno

That depends how it is built really. Even Bottlehead advises to power an OTL on without load. Personally, I stick to that rule


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> That depends how it is built really. Even Bottlehead advises to power an OTL on without load. Personally, I stick to that rule



Yep me too..the guy who had modded my 337 gave me instructions to do that..and my 337 had been working flawlessly for 2years for at least 3hours every day..my headphones were undamaged!


----------



## Ethereal Sound

I'm looking into buying a 339  but I heard that the new edition sounds different from ones in the past. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## xmdkq

339 sounds more gentle version


----------



## capricornPL

Hi everyone,
  
 I'm looking for a proper tube amp to drive my HD650's and I'm almost sure that the 339 is the right choice. However, I also happen to have a pair of HE-5LE cans and I'd like to know if any of you tried this combo. Will the 339 have enough power? The HE-500 which seem to be a good match for this amp and HE-5LE have the same impedance but according to tech specs -5LE have lower sensitivity (87.5dB vs 89db), At the moment I'm using a 1.2mW/30ohm solid state amp to drive the Hifiman and it's more than enough power, I rarely exceed 1 o'clock on the dial. But the power output figures for 339 seem to be unavailable. 
  
 Thanks for any help.


----------



## mrAdrian

339 has enough power to drive a pair of he6, so the he5LE you have should be of no problem.


----------



## vc1187

When I had the LF339, I found that it drove the HE6 to loud enough listening levels but at those levels there was noticeable clipping/distortion. For me, it was certainly not a reccomeded pairing even with the Tung Sol 5998s as my power tubes.

I can't comment on the HE-5LE though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

LCD-2 is just ok. HE-500 is a good match with the more gain tubes. I however doubt the HE-6 will be a good match


----------



## mrAdrian

Ah sorry guys I was strictly talking about power~volume levels, not pairing.
  
 Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> LCD-2 is just ok. HE-500 is a good match with the more gain tubes. I however doubt the HE-6 will be a good match



The new owner of my 337(modded) uses his he6 on the 337 i understand..so if u guys own a modded (bigger caps?) 339 i am guessing u can drive it normally as the 339 is the sister of the 337... Or it has to be that the 339 now has a completely different output/caps with less output the the 337.. I dont know that


----------



## sluker

I have the 339 with upgraded tubes and it definitely does not drive the HE-6. I can't imagine any tube combo will do the HE-6 justice, it's just a matter of watts, it can not produce enough of them.
 However, it is quite good with the LCD-2 (and I have heard them at their best with my sx-1250). In fact I find I almost exclusively listen to the LCD-2 with the 339 although they are more "open" with the sx-1250, the midrange is liquid smooth.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sluker said:


> I have the 339 with upgraded tubes and it definitely does not drive the HE-6. I can't imagine any tube combo will do the HE-6 justice, it's just a matter of watts, it can not produce enough of them.
> However, it is quite good with the LCD-2 (and I have heard them at their best with my sx-1250). In fact I find I almost exclusively listen to the LCD-2 with the 339 although they are more "open" with the sx-1250, the midrange is liquid smooth.




my 337 is probably upgraded with more powerful components then (*or ur 339 is not the lastest model? as earlier models, pre 2011, are very bad in driving *planars to their fullest capacity i understand)... maybe with stronger and better quality transformers and capacitors then the standard version.... i used it on my he500 and i never used the volume over 21:00..max 22:00 on very VERY quiet passages... more would get to loud..it was clean though on higher volume..i know..as i have a metallica headbanger as a friend who normally listens to music on levels u can start a tremor with on his speakers..and he listened through my he500's to Within Temptation with volume on 14:00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and he said it was very clean sounding..no clipping or distortion... but as i said before..my 337 was modified....
 
*but u dont have to forget also..whats good for one..is sometimes by far not enough for others, *as i didnt like the pairing with the lcd 2.2 at all when i tried it with my 337. best pairing was with he500 and hd650.


----------



## sluker

Totally agree that everything I said is IMO.
 While I have not heard the HE-500, I do own the HE-6 and the LCD-2 (rev1) and used to own the the HE-5LE. I have heard all of them out of the 339 and the sx-1250 (1976 pioneer TOTL receiver with 125w/ch and a straight wire from speaker taps to HO).
  
 From everything I have read I do not think the HE-500 requires quite near the power to drive to their best level that the HE-6 does and neither does the LCD-2. I am not talking about volume levels either as both headphones get plenty loud without clipping. What is missing with the HE-6 on the 339 is bass presence and soundstage width and depth as well as all the detail that goes with this.
 In fact, I also own the Hifi-M8 which in balanced mode does much more for the HE-6 than the 339 (but still not near the sx-1250).
  
 As a result, I object to recommending a 339 for someone with an HE-6 based on your experience with the HE-500 as the HE-500 is not the HE-6 (but they do look similar) and there are very few dedicated headphone amps I am aware of, capable of driving them to their potential. But don't take my word for it, just read the HE-6 thread and you will get a sense of what people are using to drive their HE-6's.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sluker said:


> Totally agree that everything I said is IMO.
> While I have not heard the HE-500, I do own the HE-6 and the LCD-2 (rev1) and used to own the the HE-5LE. I have heard all of them out of the 339 and the sx-1250 (1976 pioneer TOTL receiver with 125w/ch and a straight wire from speaker taps to HO).
> 
> From everything I have read I do not think the HE-500 requires quite near the power to drive to their best level that the HE-6 does and neither does the LCD-2. I am not talking about volume levels either as both headphones get plenty loud without clipping. What is missing with the HE-6 on the 339 is bass presence and soundstage width and depth as well as all the detail that goes with this.
> ...


 

 i know the he6 thread as i was in the proces of buying one as last info before buying one for my new amp that hopefully comes in 1.5 weeks time... its not my experience that u can use my 337 with a he6..its the new owner who bought it from me (also fellow headfi'er) who almost by accident connected his he6 to the 337 and loved the sound so much he no longer has his violectric v200 as his main amp for his he6 anymore (as also for his hd800 and he500)..being driven by a v800 dac.... so its not my experience... and i was surprised also..as i also believed my 337 wasnt capable to drive a he6 to it best potential..but somehow according to him..it does...but he also states that the this particular 337 sounds more powerfull then his v200 (not the lightest amps in the power department).. well at least i know that my new amp with 5,28w into 50 ohm with 650.000uF powersupply capacity would do the trick..but i went for a Code-X instead..a custommade HE-5 which is believed to be better then the he6..well...compared to the he500 its a mile above that already good phone..
  
 but i believe u that if u say the standard 339 cant drive a he6....


----------



## sluker

I would love to hear what you think of the Code-X. I used to own the HE5-LE and I though it was a capable headphone which had a lot of potential if modded. However, I only started modding headphones after I sold it. The HE-6 is still my favorite headphone and I am enjoying it much more since I got the Hifi-m8 and the sony HAP-S1 although neither of them compare to the sx-1250 but that is busy in the living room driving speakers so not something I can use everyday with the HE-6.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sluker said:


> I would love to hear what you think of the Code-X. I used to own the HE5-LE and I though it was a capable headphone which had a lot of potential if modded. However, I only started modding headphones after I sold it. The HE-6 is still my favorite headphone and I am enjoying it much more since I got the Hifi-m8 and the sony HAP-S1 although neither of them compare to the sx-1250 but that is busy in the living room driving speakers so not something I can use everyday with the HE-6.


 

 i only have it 3 weeks now..driving it out of a cheap usb amp as i sold my 337 in december..hope to have my new amp at the end of this month... and then i will do a little review about the amp and the code-x..


----------



## Xenophon

I'm the guy who took over HifiManrookie's 337.  And I do use it to drive my HE-6 and it sounds like it delivers more power than my V200 (no slouch itself).  What can I say except that no one was more amazed than I when I tried it, didn't expect an acceptable, let alone a good result in a million years.
  
 One caveat:  I haven't opened it up yet, I know it was heavily customised by the first owner and that the power supply, caps etc were modded but didn't check out the details yet.  So to be perfectly clear:  I'm saying that* this particular *337 drives the HE-6 satisfactorily and at least as good as my 2750 mW into 50 Ohm Violectric. Does run hot though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am* not* issuing some blanket statement that all 337/339 DV's can drive the HE-6, matter of fact, I personally don't think they can. I have a FirstWatt F3 (speaker amp) on the way for my HE-6, will compare with my 337 and Vio once I've gained some experience with it.


----------



## sluker




----------



## White Lotus

Very excited to be joining the 339 fan club soon, to pair with my HD600.


----------



## hifimanrookie

white lotus said:


> Very excited to be joining the 339 fan club soon, to pair with my HD600.


 

 u will love it with ur hd600...try some premium tubes out..it will certainly improve ur listening experience..congrats!


----------



## White Lotus

hifimanrookie said:


> u will love it with ur hd600...try some premium tubes out..it will certainly improve ur listening experience..congrats!




Thanks! What would you recommend?


----------



## hifimanrookie

white lotus said:


> Thanks! What would you recommend?


 

 well...i am sure soon u will get lots of advices of the guys here...
  
 i especially loved the TS 5998 powertubes with TS 6sj7gt mesh plates as driver tubes as pair
 but some bendix 6080WB WITH SLOTTED GRAPHITE PLATES (power) with RCA 5693 red hots (drivers) were a good pair also
  
 but best is to ask ultrainferno... he is the one who knows a lot about especially the 339...i had its sibbling a modified 337.
  
 u will see...tuberolling is fun to do..but be careful with ur wallet..lolz


----------



## Xenophon

white lotus said:


> Thanks! What would you recommend?


 
 +1 on the TS5998 power tubes, you get a kick in output power and they're very transparent imo.  But look around, they come at a premium price.  I got lucky, purchased a pair for a song on ebay from a seller who didn't offer any warranty.  Not recommended but the gamble turned out well.  Have to say that the Russian 6H13C (winged) also works well imo and at a fraction of the TS price.


----------



## MJS242

white lotus said:


> Thanks! What would you recommend?


 
  
 Do you know if you have the 2011 or 2013 version of the 339?


----------



## White Lotus

Some great suggestions here - some very expensive, but great suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'll have a fiddle for a while before rolling. I keep reading that people enjoy the LCD-2 with the 339, I didn't think planars matched well with OTL amps?


----------



## hifimanrookie

white lotus said:


> Some great suggestions here - some very expensive, but great suggestions!
> 
> I'll have a fiddle for a while before rolling. I keep reading that people enjoy the LCD-2 with the 339, I didn't think planars matched well with OTL amps?



Well as i said i had a 337 and it sounded wonderfull with a he500 also


----------



## Contrails

Don't forget to get the adapters. 

 EF80/EF86.


----------



## White Lotus

contrails said:


> Don't forget to get the adapters.
> 
> EF80/EF86.


 
  
 Can they be bought separately? I'm buying my 339 second hand.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yes, just mail yuking. Did you buy an old or new version?


----------



## White Lotus

ultrainferno said:


> Yes, just mail yuking. Did you buy an old or new version?


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I believe it was the new version.
  
 What is the difference between new and old?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Input tubes (old has 6sj7) and internals (resistors oa)


----------



## mrAdrian

What input tubes are used in the newer version?


----------



## Ultrainferno

check the previous pages, I explained it all there with all the different tube "names"


----------



## MJS242

I think there is some confusion with the new vs old amps.  Visually it seems like the new amps have yellow la figaro writing/logos while the old one has silver.  Internally the new one has the upgraded resistor array and some other new components.  As mentioned in this thread previously, the new amp should be able to run the 6C5 but the "new" la figaro amp that I have seems to be wired conventionally even though it looks like the new version on the outside and internally (with the new resistor array).  I did purchase the "new" version from an ebay store, but it didn't sound like these guys modified the old conventionally wired version and then just re-sold.  They simply seemed like resellers.  When I purchased my EF86 adapters from yuking/la figaro they requested a picture of the internals of my amp.  I think they wanted to make sure it was the "new" version, and once they saw it, sent me the EF86 adapters.    
  
 At one point I tried to clarify (in Chinese) what tubes could be used with both new and old versions of the amp but I never received a response from la figaro.  
  
 Maybe there are two different "new" versions of the amp in the wild.


----------



## White Lotus

mjs242 said:


> Maybe there are two different "new" versions of the amp in the wild.


 
  
 How confusing.
  
 Other than tubes, is there much sonic difference between the "old" and "new" versions? Or are they quite similar?


----------



## Xenophon

mjs242 said:


> I think there is some confusion with the new vs old amps.  Visually it seems like the new amps have yellow la figaro writing/logos while the old one has silver.  Internally the new one has the upgraded resistor array and some other new components.  As mentioned in this thread previously, the new amp should be able to run the 6C5 but the "new" la figaro amp that I have seems to be wired conventionally even though it looks like the new version on the outside and internally (with the new resistor array).  I did purchase the "new" version from an ebay store, but it didn't sound like these guys modified the old conventionally wired version and then just re-sold.  They simply seemed like resellers.  When I purchased my EF86 adapters from yuking/la figaro they requested a picture of the internals of my amp.  I think they wanted to make sure it was the "new" version, and once they saw it, sent me the EF86 adapters.
> 
> At one point I tried to clarify (in Chinese) what tubes could be used with both new and old versions of the amp but I never received a response from la figaro.
> 
> *Maybe there are two different "new" versions of the amp in the wild.  *


 
 That would not surprise me in the least, history repeats itself.  I'm very happy with the product quality, couldn't be better imo and superior to some so-called 'western' amps going at 4 times the price (own a 337) but they should get their act together on versioning and modifications. even if most customers won't be bothered with the internals.


----------



## MJS242

white lotus said:


> How confusing.
> 
> Other than tubes, is there much sonic difference between the "old" and "new" versions? Or are they quite similar?


 
  
 I'm not definitively saying there are two "new" versions out there, but there seems to be some confusion and I'd hate to see someone try to use a 6C5 in the wrong amp because I don't know what the end result would be.  In terms of sonic differences between the two, I would say the new one sounds slightly more nuanced if that can make any sense at all.  Bear in mind, I'm not skilled at doing comparisons like this.  My appreciation for a system is more about an overall feeling/intimacy and less about small details. IMO, all anyone needs to know about the new and the old is that they both sound great.  My take may be on the new and old conventionally wired 339 though.  Here is the pic of the inside of my new one, if you can take one, maybe we can compare:


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> I'm not definitively saying there are two "new" versions out there, but there seems to be some confusion and I'd hate to see someone try to use a 6C5 in the wrong amp because I don't know what the end result would be.  In terms of sonic differences between the two, I would say the new one sounds slightly more nuanced if that can make any sense at all.  Bear in mind, I'm not skilled at doing comparisons like this.  My appreciation for a system is more about an overall feeling/intimacy and less about small details. IMO, all anyone needs to know about the new and the old is that they both sound great.  My take may be on the new and old conventionally wired 339 though.  Here is the pic of the inside of my new one, if you can take one, maybe we can compare:


 
  
 1st Gen:


----------



## White Lotus

It's all so clean and neat.


----------



## Xenophon

white lotus said:


> It's all so clean and neat.


 
 You know, this is what convinced me to purchase my 337 (used):  a company paying attention to stuff like clean wiring, soldering etc -elements not immediately visible to the user- is indicative for a type of mindset that goes with the pursuit of excellence.  I'll take that any time over a fancy case.  Have seen tube amps from 'premium' western companies (but also made in China though they try to fudge that) that were really a disgrace once you looked under the hood.  And they sell at >5 times the price of the DV amps.


----------



## xmdkq

Transform 339


----------



## Xenophon

Gorgeous!  What are the exact mods for resistors and caps?
  
 Bet those GEC tubes sound nice, not too affordable though (been on the lookout for 6AS7 GEC's for my 337)


----------



## Ultrainferno

the GEC 6080 ain't too expensive though and easily available


----------



## Xenophon

ultrainferno said:


> the GEC 6080 ain't too expensive though and easily available


 
 Any tips as to good online stores, preferably in the EU?


----------



## MJS242

xenophon said:


> Gorgeous!  What are the exact mods for resistors and caps?
> 
> Bet those GEC tubes sound nice, not too affordable though (been on the lookout for 6AS7 GEC's for my 337)


 
  
 You're looking at the 6C5C, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, CV1067, L63 version of the 339 which I believe he made custom for a friend.  I've been talking to the boss a little bit, and it sounds like the "new" 339's you can get now from their website or ebay are the conventionally wired 339 (with upgraded components), so 6J4P,6AC7,6SJ7.  
  
 Here is a recent post on it:
  
 http://www.diybuy.net/thread-911791-1-1.html


----------



## Ultrainferno

source = ebay or the usual US sellers


----------



## kramer5150

+1 on the DV / Figaro PTP component layouts and internal build quality.  I think its unmatched for the $$, and I think its a hidden strength of the DV/LF amps.  Some of the latter 337 models had severely under-spec'd power resistors that were smoking.  Mine is the older model with green ceramic resistors... a GREAT sounding circuit.
  
 I modded mine with output transformers and it sounds great with all my RS1 and K701.  I have HD650 drivers incoming tomorrow for my HD600 and will get to test it out with those.  With output transformer coupling its basically a ~1.5 watt speaker amp.  I could (quietly) power pair of 8 ohm speakers with it... and the tubes would still "see" impedance loads north of ~6-700 ohms.
  
 The other cool thing about OTs is they block DC, so for me its additional peace of mind and safety for my cans.  I smoked my HD580 drives with DC oscillation with my PPA... not a pleasant experience.


----------



## dante020

kramer5150 said:


> +1 on the DV / Figaro PTP component layouts and internal build quality.  I think its unmatched for the $$, and I think its a hidden strength of the DV/LF amps.  Some of the latter 337 models had severely under-spec'd power resistors that were smoking.  Mine is the older model with green ceramic resistors... a GREAT sounding circuit.
> 
> I modded mine with output transformers and it sounds great with all my RS1 and K701.  I have HD650 drivers incoming tomorrow for my HD600 and will get to test it out with those.  With output transformer coupling its basically a ~1.5 watt speaker amp.  I could (quietly) power pair of 8 ohm speakers with it... and the tubes would still "see" impedance loads north of ~6-700 ohms.
> 
> The other cool thing about OTs is they block DC, so for me its additional peace of mind and safety for my cans.  I smoked my HD580 drives with DC oscillation with my PPA... not a pleasant experience.


 
 Any more information on exactly what you did with the output transformers? Internally/externally mounted? Pics? I have a Bottlehead Crack and LF339 and I'd like to try and drive some low impedance phones but they don't sound great (unsurprisingly). Thanks!


----------



## kramer5150

I tried to mount them inside the 337 chassis and keep the great sounding 400V-51ufd paper-film coupling caps... but there's no room for both.  With the 6AS7G it pretty much needs either a large capacitance bank or large "iron" in order to power low impedance loads.  I could have switched to electrolytic capacitors which are WAY smaller, but at ~400V... I couldn't find any that at least were reputed to be as good sounding for an application like this.
  

  
  
  So I run them externally in a separate enclosure, a kind of semi-mod if you will.
  

  
 Looks like a rats nest inside, but those are all the optional secondary coil taps, most of which I don't use.  They are just heat shrink insulated inside.  I can't remember the specifics, but I think these are rated for ~20 watts.  Of course with headphone wattage thats way over-spec, but the key is to _intentionally_ over-spec the transformer... and keep it operating in a range where it outputs the full spectrum from 20-20k.  For most OTs, the less AC wattage they receive on the primary... the broader their frequency response is out the secondary.  I have never tried a higher wattage transformer, but like anything else I would guess theres a point of diminishing return.  I don't even know if you could use a 50-100 watt OT, with headphone milliwatt power.  It might not even be enough to properly "energize" the primary coil.

  
 A cleaner, but slightly more $$$ solution would be to use the Hammond 119DA that Mapletree uses in their amps.  But it only has two secondary coils.   I wanted more so  I could pick and chose whichever one sounds best with my amps. Not shown in the pics, I have since added a dual pole ON-OFF-ON switch so I can switch between two different secondary coils, with the middle OFF position being the same thing as unplugging the cans.
  
 With speaker amps and guitar amps the OTs need to have a load on the secondary coil.  Supposedly very bad things happen when you turn up a guitar amp with no cabinet plugged in.  I am not sure why this doesn't happen in headphone-land... but I am glad it all works.  I have NEVER read about a mad ear+ blowing up its hammond OTs (for example).
  
 On a side note... my earmax sounds terrible with OT coupling.  Its really stale, flat, cold.   like a bad solid state amp.  Like it had the life sucked out of it.  if you can imagine difference between the HD600 and HD280.  So... OTs I think only work well with some tubes.


----------



## MJS242

Anyone else running EF86 tubes with the 6Ж4С/6SJ7 adapter? I just started using them today with two TFK EF86's and RCA 6AS7Gs.  Very nice sounding tube.


----------



## SP Wild

Yup, ideally the transformer should have a load on it...otherwise it can act like an ignition coil, but I don't think it would ignite at headphone voltages...nevertheless the recommendations are to have a load connected when on.


----------



## White Lotus

Joined the club!


----------



## sluker




----------



## SP Wild

+ 1


----------



## mrAdrian

Goodbye LF339


----------



## White Lotus

mradrian said:


> Goodbye LF339


 
  
 I'll take good care of her, mate.


----------



## telecaster

The new amps have the silver logo. I ask the Boss... As for the special 6J5 tubes, I think you can only have that if you ask a special wiring to the Boss...


----------



## Ultrainferno

white lotus said:


> I'll take good care of her, mate.


 

 Do get some better tubes than the ones used in the picture


----------



## Xenophon

Something funny and a bit of a gamble: i just scored a pair o nosf 6as7g tubes under the 'Haltron' label. The site did not show a picture so I mailed them to ask for a description of the tube. They described it as having the inscription 'Haltron, 6as7g/ sa, 1834', made in England and with a curved brown plastic base. Sounds a lot like a relabeled gec. Don't know if that can be but if yes I struck a great deal at 35 EUR for the pair. Or my greed got the better of me and I'll end up with 2 duds. Anyone have these?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Sounds like the real deal, we will only know once you post pics as there are a lot of fake GEC's out there as well.
 Was it a well known shop?


----------



## Xenophon

No, actually it's from a guy on ebay who sdlls mostly old junk. I know what you're thinking but bear with me: a couple of months ago he offered a huge lot of ts 5998 on sale, with the specific mention that sold was sold, no warranty and he did not want feedback. Those tubes had pics and looked good so I chanced it at about 50 eur a pair. Frankly, I thought they would probably not be working and I was the only fool to have bid on them. Well, they arrived, nos 5998, no fakes, terrific sound and in my 337 now. I mailed him stating that I was very happy and would love to gice positive feedback but he refused, explained he had purchaseda gigantic lot of all kinds of tubes from a french army depot that closed down but didn't know about them (his actual area is militaria) and had no means of testing them, hence the 'sold as is' condition. By the time I received the tubes the rest of the ts had sold out, could have kicked myself for not having purchased more of them.

So, touch wood, I hope this one pans out as well. Before anyone asks, he only had one pair of the Haltrons. Will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I remember that 5998 "sale" from him on ebay. they were cheap but I didn't took the risk as I have plenty. Didn't see the Haltrons though, ebay link?


----------



## Xenophon

Nope, direct sale, I sent him a mail last time with a list of brands and types of 6as7, 6088, 6sj7....asked him to contact me if he was selling more as he offers them as he cleans his inventory and he came through on the haltrons and on a pair of thompson. Purchased those too but at 7 eur per tube, no idea how they will sound. But the proof of the pudding is in the eating, we'll see when I get them.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Thomson 6080WA are so very nice sounding. You'll love them
  

  

  
 Those are the Thompsons with socket savers


----------



## White Lotus

^ That looks great!
  
 Just emailed Yuking, hoping to buy some adapters for my 339.


----------



## Xenophon

+1, looking forward to enjoying them, ahhh, that glow and the warm amp....


----------



## MJS242

telecaster said:


> The new amps have the silver logo. I ask the Boss... As for the special 6J5 tubes, I think you can only have that if you ask a special wiring to the Boss...


 
  
 Old amp has the silver logo, new one has the yellow logo.


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> The Thomson 6080WA are so very nice sounding. You'll love them
> 
> Those are the Thompsons with socket savers


 
  
 How does the Thomson 6080WA compare with the Bendix 6080WB? I've been trying to get a hold of a Bendix pair but they seem to be really hard to find and when you do find them go for insane prices.  There was a pair on ebay that ended up going for $285 yesterday.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I was bidding in that too. Didn't get them, I recently bought 7 Bendix tubes so I have enough for now.
 The Thomson are very good tubes, like the Chatham 6080WA. they have more detail then the most 6AS7G tubes. But the bendix have all the good characteristics of all the other tubes. I hate to say it but they are the best ones for 6AS7G type tube amps.
  
 then again there are so many good tubes out there: 2399/5998/6080WA Thomson, Chatham/6AS7G Chatham/RCA and even the winged Svetlana are nice
  
 The 5998A are horrible and I'm not a fan of the normal Raytheon and GE
  
 The copper rod tubes usually are very nice sounding


----------



## MJS242

Aww come on... just lie to us if you have to... say they're overrated.  Next pair on ebay will go for $400 now  I need a better way of finding tubes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm sorry but they have my number 1 spot... they are so good I'm not even using them cause I don't want them to wear off. I'm suck a freak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm mostly using Chatham 6as7g, the thomson 6080wa and 5998s in my different OTL amps


----------



## hifimanrookie

mjs242 said:


> Aww come on... just lie to us if you have to... say they're overrated.  Next pair on ebay will go for $400 now  I need a better way of finding tubes.


i agree with ultrainferno...
I had 5998's and a pair of NOS bendix 6080WB (and now comes the most important part) with graphite plates in my modified 337.. And to my ears is was much better then the more Syrupy sounding 5998 (compared to the bendix ofourse)... Especially when paired to the TS 6sj7gt mesh plates!! That combo just rocks!!! Or if u want a bit colder but more 3d, more wider sound..the RCA 5693 red hots.. Affordable and very good!!


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> I'm sorry but they have my number 1 spot... they are so good I'm not even using them cause I don't want them to wear off. I'm suck a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah you kind of are.  I think there is a special kind of therapy for people like you.  You don't want to be one of those people who gets old, dies and then leaves a bunch of nice things behind that never got used.  Actual applications aside, searching for/collecting/hoarding tubes is a pretty entertaining hobby.


----------



## MJS242

hifimanrookie said:


> i agree with ultrainferno...
> I had 5998's and a pair of NOS bendix 6080WB (and now comes the most important part) with graphite plates in my modified 337.. And to my ears is was much better then the more Syrupy sounding 5998 (compared to the bendix ofourse)... Especially when paired to the TS 6sj7gt mesh plates!! That combo just rocks!!! Or if u want a bit colder but more 3d, more wider sound..the RCA 5693 red hots.. Affordable and very good!!


 
  
 I have a lot of the easier to find tubes for the 339: RCA/Chatham 6AS7G, 2399, 5693, EF80, EF86.  I've been trying to find the more scarce items though, like the Bendix 6080WB and TS 6SJ7GT.  I'm interested in trying the GEC 6AS7G or WE 421A, but I'm not sure if they're worth it. Given what the Bendix is going for now, I'm starting to wonder if they're really worth it either.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Alright I will do a 6SJ7WGT Group buy, stop nagging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Serious though, if there are enough "orders" I would arrange the sale. My contact still has some RCA branded ones left. I have them too, and even Skylab confirmed these are the ones. 40€/piece


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> Alright I will do a 6SJ7WGT Group buy, stop nagging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm in!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nine more that buy a pair and it's a go


----------



## hifimanrookie

mjs242 said:


> I have a lot of the easier to find tubes for the 339: RCA/Chatham 6AS7G, 2399, 5693, EF80, EF86.  I've been trying to find the more scarce items though, like the Bendix 6080WB and TS 6SJ7GT.  I'm interested in trying the GEC 6AS7G or WE 421A, but I'm not sure if they're worth it. Given what the Bendix is going for now, I'm starting to wonder if they're really worth it either.



I think until 200 usd for a NOS matched pair of bendix 6080WB graphite plates is max u must go... Lately the bendix is getting more loving and in so is driving the price up and that its getting more rare to get now wont help also to keep the prices low.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> I'm in!


 
  
 2 more pairs and it's a go! More is ok too.
 Anyone?


----------



## Contrails

> I think until 200 usd for a NOS matched pair of bendix 6080WB graphite plates is max u must go


 
  




  
 I paid $35 for each six months ago!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Then you got lucky, like me. I paid mine 5€ each <insert evil laugh here>


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> Then you got lucky, like me. I paid mine 5€ each



I paid 120usd for a NOS matched graphite plated pair last year


----------



## telecaster

mjs242 said:


> Old amp has the silver logo, new one has the yellow logo.


 

 If you want a reference. Here is what replied the Boss :
 "Yellow plate has finished using, now do is silver."
  
 There were yellow plate two years ago. I wanted to buy some but that's what he replied.

 PS: Loving my Bendix slotted colums as well, with GEC L63


----------



## WALL-E

telecaster said:


> PS: Loving my Bendix slotted colums as well, with GEC L63


 

 + 1


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have enough orders for the 6SJ7WGT mesh plate buy, I have contacted the seller. I'll keep you all posted. If you still want to get it, pm me asap


----------



## Ultrainferno

Here a pair of bendix 6080wb that's ending soon. No bids yet. Price is more than ok
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/121286542293
  
 Problem with this pair is that one tube has steel rods (I think) and that tube's top structure is different. And they're from Italy. That's the reason I didn't buy it.


----------



## MJS242

telecaster said:


> If you want a reference. Here is what replied the Boss :
> "Yellow plate has finished using, now do is silver."
> 
> There were yellow plate two years ago. I wanted to buy some but that's what he replied.
> ...


 
  
 Just to be clear, we're talking about the yellow logo/print vs the silver.  My original 339 was silver, and my new one is yellow (with upgraded components - but not the reference version).  Both use the 6SJ7 conventional wiring.  Maybe something is lost in the translation.  Maybe previously the reference versions were yellow, and now the new standard versions are yellow? All very confusing at this point.


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> Here a pair of bendix 6080wb that's ending soon. No bids yet. Price is more than ok
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121286542293
> 
> Problem with this pair is that one tube has steel rods (I think) and that tube's top structure is different. And they're from Italy. That's the reason I didn't buy it.


 
  
 What's wrong with buying something from Italy?
  
 Edit: No need to answer


----------



## Ultrainferno

oh no don't take it that way. It's the combination of the different tubes and the shipping problems Italian post has


----------



## White Lotus

Hmm.. No response from Yuking about purchasing tube adapters. 
  
 Any recommendations?


----------



## hifimanrookie

white lotus said:


> Hmm.. No response from Yuking about purchasing tube adapters.
> 
> Any recommendations?


be patient and try google translate to translate ur questions into chinese and sent it then again... Or maybe a chinese speaking headfi'er here can translate ur mail for u? Guys???? Anyone?


----------



## Xenophon

Well, I took the risk on the Bendix and snatched them at asking price. Worst case is I blew 100 eur, have made more costly mistakes and if it pans out I've got 2 great tubes to complement my collection (which is nothing compared to wht most of you guys hve yet growing fst). Seller wasn't too happy about the price they went at, apparently had thought to relist on a different site and wasn't too thrilled when my bidding app posted in the last 3 seconds of the auction. But a deal's a deal and I have 2 weeks to return them if there's really a problem, will be in Europe by then to try them out.


----------



## MJS242

white lotus said:


> Hmm.. No response from Yuking about purchasing tube adapters.
> 
> Any recommendations?




PM me your email address, mailing address, first/last name and which adapters you want and I'll contact him in Chinese and CC you on the email.


----------



## White Lotus

mjs242 said:


> PM me your email address, mailing address, first/last name and which adapters you want and I'll contact him in Chinese and CC you on the email.


 
 That is really nice of you. Will do.
  
 I don't honestly know which adapters I want - I'm using the standard 6AC7 blacks at the moment, I'd like to replace them...
  
 any recommendations?


----------



## White Lotus

Bit messy, just moved to the new house.


----------



## MJS242

Very nice, only problem I see are those tubes and that glass desk


----------



## Ultrainferno

6SJ7WGT  Group buy guys, check your PMs!


----------



## magnetiq

there's always a problem in this realm, no? lol
  
 developed crackle in right (occasionally) left channel regardless of which valves i use. going through the thread, seems it might be a resistor-related problem. it only happens intermittently (something like a 1 or 2 second burst of what sounds like slightly louder valve microphonics every hour-ish, sometimes longer), and for the moment isn't that annoying unless i have nothing playing.
  
 my question is, is it ok for me to do nothing about it? i've had experience soldering wires and stuff, but i'm still crap at it and would rather I don't take any risks dismantling an otl amp for a minor problem—unless it's dangerous to keep it this way!
  
 thanks again


----------



## Kallbo

Joined the the club after reading this thread for weeks.
 Ordered a 339 today direct from yuking.

 Has anyone from Europe ordered from yuking reasently, how long do i have to wait?
  
 On the way:
 - quad matched NOS Telefunken EF800
 - pair matched NOS RCA 6AS7G Black plate
 - pair matched NOS Russian Winged C 6H5C
  
  
 Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## MJS242

kallbo said:


> Joined the the club after reading this thread for weeks.
> Ordered a 339 today direct from yuking.
> 
> Has anyone from Europe ordered from yuking reasently, how long do i have to wait?
> ...


 
  
 Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Kallbo

Tryed to send mail to yuking using Outlook and web.de but just getting delivey failed.
  
 Used:
  
 Aftermarketyuking09@gmail.com
 and
 dkq0809@yahoo.com.cn
  
 Any help is my money gone?
  
 Is there another adress?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have never used those addresses before. try using yuking09@gmail.com  like the website says?


----------



## Kallbo

I just copied the adress on his side and got this one: Aftermarketyuking09@gmail.com
 Hmm????
  
 Tried the new one and it works!
  
 Thanks Ultrainfero!


----------



## Kallbo

Just got an answer.
  
 This was fast, realy fast.
  
 Whowww!
  
 Nice service!


----------



## xmdkq

dkq0809@yahoo.com.cn


 Correction: xmdkq@tom.com


----------



## MJS242

Thanks ultra.  Safe and sound and shipped very fast.  I wasn't expecting it so soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

That looks very nice! They are so pretty. Haven't heard from the other guys yet.

How do you like its sound? And hiw are the westinghouse 6as7g? Like RCA? Been meaning to get some.


----------



## Xenophon

Just sounding in:  did you receive my pm?  Haven't received them yet but all's normal as I explicitly requested you to wait with shipping because I wasn't at the address in question.  Anyway, shipping from monday on is ok for me.  Thanks for having organised this, very excited to hear them.


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> That looks very nice! They are so pretty. Haven't heard from the other guys yet.
> 
> How do you like its sound? And hiw are the westinghouse 6as7g? Like RCA? Been meaning to get some.


 
  
 The 6SJ7WGT sounds great.  The RCA 6AS7G/EF80 has long been my reference and that combination works well with the HD 650 but I prefer the 6SJ7WGT with the T1.  It slightly tips the T1 more toward my preference without changing it too much (calms the highs, and a fuller/more bodied sound).  
  
 The Westinghouse 6AS7G sounds very similar to the RCA to my ears.  It's a very nice tube and there doesn't seem to be a lot written about it, so I was curious..  I've yet to try it with EF80/EF86's though.  The only thing I've heard about it (true or not) is that the Westinghouse has better linearity.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'll have to get some of those westinghouse tubes it seems. It's been a long time since I used the 6SJ7WGT, I tend to use the mullard EF80.
 The Thomson 6080WA were getting extremely hot in the 339 so I replaced them with the Chatham 6AS7G


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> I'll have to get some of those westinghouse tubes it seems. It's been a long time since I used the 6SJ7WGT, I tend to use the mullard EF80.
> The Thomson 6080WA were getting extremely hot in the 339 so I replaced them with the Chatham 6AS7G


 
  
 How do you determine if your tubes are running too hot? I have some of those Thomson 6080WA's but haven't put them through the paces yet.  Are you actually measuring the temperature with some device directly on the tube?


----------



## MJS242

Does anyone know anything about the National Electronics and Hyvac 6SJ7GT?
  

  
 They're nearly identical to the RCA 6SJ7WGT, except the top is a little different and the Hyvac an NE tubes don't have the little plastic piece shown above in the RCA tube.
  

  
 I'm not sure what the difference is between WGT and GT.  The Hyvac box says licensed by RCA, but I'm not sure if that also means it was manufactured by RCA as well.  Hyvac tubes show 4810 on the base (Not sure if that means 1948 and week 10 or something else).  No manufacturer code on the bottom of either.


----------



## Ultrainferno

WGT. W means it was made for military to their specs (better)
  
 Do they sound the same? Are you liking the TS/RCA I sent? Do share your impressions here


----------



## Xenophon

OK, riddle of the day time....
  
 I finally found some time to audition my new tubes....one puzzling thing with a pair of NOS Thomson-CSF tubes, on the tube it says further FSE-8012-FF but they're clearly labeled 6080WA, I'm auditioning them together wit a pair of RCA 5693.
  
 Amp is the DV 337, headphones my HD-800, listening to some Scarlatti harpsichord music.  The Thomsons sound nice, articulate, refined...and virtually inaudible....I've got both volume settings turned to the max and the volume is akin to what some of my other 6080 (CIFTE, RCA...) produce with volume at 7 'o clock.  Unsurprisingly, when I plugged in my HE-6 I heard exactly...nothing.
  
 Is there a problem with the tubes (but in that case it would be the same problem with both, seems a bit unlikely) or does this 6080 have some strange characteristics or....???  Optically they appear fine and if only volume output were be good I could imagine they'd sound fabulous.


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> WGT. W means it was made for military to their specs (better)
> 
> Do they sound the same? Are you liking the TS/RCA I sent? Do share your impressions here


 
  
 My RCA / Hyvac / National Electronics all sound the same.  Here is something very interesting I noticed on one of my National Electronics 6SJ7GT.  It clearly says TUNG-SOL and MADE IN USA on it.  I'm not sure if the tube heating up made this more clear, but I just noticed it.  
  

  
 I get the whole re-branding thing, I just didn't realize some of these companies just scrapped off another companies logo and stuck their own on there.


----------



## Ultrainferno

During the 2nd world war, Germany only wanted to use German made tubes. As a result the tube companies bought non German tubes and switched the labels. That way they got German tubes and the Nazis accepted to use them. True story


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> During the 2nd world war, Germany only wanted to use German made tubes. As a result the tube companies bought non German tubes and switched the labels. That way they got German tubes and the Nazis accepted to use them. True story


 
  
 I believe that, but this is a National Electronics (Made in USA) placed over a TUNG-SOL (Made in USA)


----------



## Ultrainferno

that was just to show you everyone did that all the time


----------



## MJS242

I guess, I thought they would do a better job


----------



## hifimanrookie

A bit oftopic, but i used this adapter cable on my 337.. So maybe one of u guys are interested 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/713237/toxic-cables-black-widow-22awg-8wire-adaptercable-from-1-4-furutech-fp704-single-to-dual-3-pins-neutrik-xlr


----------



## telecaster

Still running the battery bias mod and enjoying with HD650.


----------



## TooPoor

How does the 339 compare to, say, the LittleDot MKVI+? These two are my front runners for my HE-500 at the moment.


----------



## mrAdrian

toopoor said:


> How does the 339 compare to, say, the LittleDot MKVI+? These two are my front runners for my HE-500 at the moment.


 
  
 Dying to hear more as I am in the exact same position too.


----------



## TooPoor

Pulled the trigger on the 339 directly from Yuking. Now the waiting begins... I hate waiting. Time to order some tubes. Thinking RCA 5693's to start.


----------



## Xenophon

Congratulations,  I own its predecessor (DV 337) and am confident you won't be disappointed, I've found those amps to perform better than some 2-3 times higher priced European (in name but mostly built in China) competitors.  Build quality is generally a lot better too.  The red 5693's are excellent rectifier tubes for sure, along with the RCA mesh plates 6sj7.  For the power tubes I've been rolling a lot of them and there are as many opinions as owners I guess but generally I prefer the 6AS7* bottles shaped ones over the 6080.  The ones generally considered 'best' sounding (5998, GEC 6AS7G, Graphite 6080 WB...) are very hard to find and mostly at insane price levels so it takes time, patience and lots of browsing to find them.  But the ubiquitous RCA 6AS7 sound very nice too.


----------



## TooPoor

Are these a decent substitute for the 5998? Fair price? Be gentle, still learning...
  
 http://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/products/copy-of-7236-sylvania-nos-1963-1-pair-1


----------



## Ultrainferno

Have you read the 6AS7G tube rollers thread?


----------



## TooPoor

I'm just finishing up this thread... Starting the 6AS7G soon. Newborn + 10hr+ work days limit my time!


----------



## Xenophon

I'm in the process of ordering the 7236, if you're interested in them then pm me, I'll hook you up with a member who's selling 2 pair (one of which go to me) and where you'll save 35 USD over what the referenced site charges.  Can't tell you how they sound though.
  
 If you want to stay cheap yet good sound quality  then imo the humble standard RCA 6AS7G is not a bad place to start.  As always 'imo', but read the thread at your ease, lots of info there.


----------



## dante020

I'm running Tung Sol 7236's with either RCA 5693 reds or Tung Sol 6SJ7GT mesh plates depending on my mood. The mesh plates have a little more clarity and a wider sound stage but I only got them on Monday and haven't had a lot of time to listen so I can't say much more than that.
  
 As for the 7236's, they're a huge step up from the stock tubes but I don't have anything else to compare them to at the moment. I'd like to pick up some 5998's some day and I have some RCA 6AS7G's coming just to mess around with. Tubes are expensive...


----------



## hifimanrookie

toopoor said:


> Pulled the trigger on the 339 directly from Yuking. Now the waiting begins... I hate waiting. Time to order some tubes. Thinking RCA 5693's to start.



Congrats! U wont regret it..u know where to find me when u need any more help


----------



## hifimanrookie

On another note..i still have my two custom-made Aura Hifi power cables (made by high end audio shop: aura-hifi.de) with high quality connectors (HEAVY!) that i had made specifically for my 337... 

They sounded wonderful with the 337! to my ears they gave more body to the sound.. And u guys know i always buy the good stuff 

And As i have new (custommade high end blue circle audio) cables on order now for my new amp i am putting them on sale..

u wont buy better cables for ur 337/339 as they are made at same time., so u can say they are a matched pair  
They have european shuko connectors as i am in europe
I ask 110euro each..its a super deal!
Pm me if ur interested


----------



## xmdkq

Users upgrading tube


----------



## WALL-E

xmdkq said:


> Users upgrading tube


 
 Lovely looks GEC set


----------



## Xenophon

...lovely looks but at absolutely insane prices.  More power to those willing and able to spend on 'm but way past my personal point of diminishing returns.


----------



## telecaster

I'm listenning to this setup with the DX90, little player but very insane quality ^^. And yes those tubes do sound "kind of" nice with trusty HD650!
 edit: music is just magic through these! And the dual Sabre DAC is adding to that!


----------



## dante020

telecaster said:


> I'm listenning to this setup with the DX90, little player but very insane quality ^^. And yes those tubes do sound "kind of" nice with trusty HD650!
> edit: music is just magic through these! And the dual Sabre DAC is adding to that!


 
  
 I'm jealous. I've always wanted to try out some GEC tubes but I don't have the money to spend on a single tube let alone a pair or a complete set. I can dream...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I actually prefer the 6080WB Bendix over the Gec 6AS7G. lucky me


----------



## dante020

ultrainferno said:


> I actually prefer the 6080WB Bendix over the Gec 6AS7G. lucky me


 
 I've always wanted some of those too but the prices aren't a whole lot better. I've only rolled RCA 6AS7G, TS 7236, and RCA 6080 plus stock tubes. They're all noticeably different but I think I prefer the 6AS7G's in the end, they seem more "musical" to me.


----------



## Ultrainferno

That was my idea as well until I got those graphite plates...
 The American 6AS7G are very nice though, and do try the cheap Thomson 6080wa


----------



## dante020

ultrainferno said:


> That was my idea as well until I got those graphite plates...
> The American 6AS7G are very nice though, and do try the cheap Thomson 6080wa


 
 So they're pretty notably better huh? I'm pretty happy with what I have now but if there's something better out there I just might have to check it out. I've been watching eBay but they all go pretty high, especially matched pairs. Is there any better place to look?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I am afraid not


----------



## dante020

ultrainferno said:


> I am afraid not


 
 I figured, I just find it hard to spend $100+ on a glorified lightbulb. On the other hand, at the rate tube prices are increasing I could probably resell them in a year or two for double. Stupid expensive hobbies. Lol


----------



## Xenophon

dante020 said:


> I've always wanted some of those too but the prices aren't a whole lot better. I've only rolled RCA 6AS7G, TS 7236, and RCA 6080 plus stock tubes. They're all noticeably different but I think I prefer the 6AS7G's in the end, they seem more "musical" to me.


 
 +1 for the 6AS7G in general but also with the notable exception of the 6080WB graphites which come immediately behind my 5998.  Look at what I scored a couple of days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOT-3-6080-WB-TUNG-SOL-MATCHED-SET-DATES-VINTAGE-TUBE-RADIO-AMP-AUDIO-HAM-TV7-/141262836179?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=RAIpOQRNpgo3ChkDhWg3Uy5Ia7Y%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
  
 OK, it's not the Bendix label nor the slotted graphite colums but still I'm very happy, never thought I'd get 'm at this price to be honest.  And I had been looking for quite some time.
 There's a number of WE 421A ending in a day.  Pricing looks reasonable for now but will probably explode in the last couple of minutes.  And a batch of tubes labelled Tung Sol 5998 but they don't have the 'domino' plates.  I mailed the seller about it and he came back with an explanation about the tubes being generic ones fabricated for the military but I'm staying away from those.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very good deal, I wonder how I could have missed it.
 Those 5998 he's selling are just 6AS7G, you can see the 5998 printing was added later, or so it looks. Don't get those


----------



## magnetiq

magnetiq said:


> there's always a problem in this realm, no? lol
> 
> 
> developed crackle in right (occasionally) left channel regardless of which valves i use. going through the thread, seems it might be a resistor-related problem. it only happens intermittently (something like a 1 or 2 second burst of what sounds like slightly louder valve microphonics every hour-ish, sometimes longer), and for the moment isn't that annoying unless i have nothing playing.
> ...


 

 seriously, any advice on this'd be great, it's getting annoying now.
  
 i can sometimes trigger it or the noises react when i gently press on a transformer casing--but again, sometimes doesn't happen for a while.
  
 any potential diagnosis?


----------



## TooPoor

Stop getting me all excited about getting my 339 (sometime soon? I don't know when). It's ok though, I drive a tuned/modified VW, so I'm used to constant fear of things breaking.


----------



## Xenophon

magnetiq said:


> seriously, any advice on this'd be great, it's getting annoying now.
> 
> i can sometimes trigger it or the noises react when i gently press on a transformer casing--but again, sometimes doesn't happen for a while.
> 
> any potential diagnosis?


 
 Drop it off at any tube amp shop, they'll be able to help you out without you risking to blow something up or electrocute yourself because you don't know what you're doing.  Trust me, it'll work out cheaper than guessing and attempting to fix it yourself.  Alternatively, send a mail to the manufacturer who periodically checks up here and see what he says.


----------



## magnetiq

Alright, cheers


----------



## telecaster

magnetiq said:


> Alright, cheers


 

 It's the power resistor. The stock one were pretty bad quality on mine. I resolve the crackling problem with a simple resistor change (the big yellow alu heatsink one). When I changed it, I noticed the resistor Inside the heatsink was completely in dust, like sugar dust or carbon fragments. Now I saw what I was hearing crackling!
  
 I got the bug and eventually changed more than just the résistors!


----------



## telecaster

dante020 said:


> I figured, I just find it hard to spend $100+ on a glorified lightbulb. On the other hand, at the rate tube prices are increasing I could probably resell them in a year or two for double. Stupid expensive hobbies. Lol


 
  
 I really like all the tubes I have for the 339, it's a very good amp. Actually I stored the GECs 6AS7G safely and used Chatham 6AS7G/Bendix slotted graphits and L63 drivers... When I saw the picture that the Boss Yuking posted, I got the idea to dig up the GEC.
 And while the character of the sound is not night and day, I can tell you I was surprised, and I really thought it was pure magic bliss. It's expensive for a reason, and there are hunters for that dying breed everywhere and it's not just for this amp!


----------



## xmdkq

Just received


----------



## MJS242

That's really nice!
  
 Quote:


xmdkq said:


> Just received


----------



## White Lotus

xmdkq said:


> Just received


 
  
 Oh man. May I ask, pricing?
  
 I think I'm a little keen on this.


----------



## Xenophon

This looks really good. I wonder:  would it be possible to list the specs and the components?  Also, is it possible to order a custom job with super high grade components or extra features?   I'm thinking of the 'Rosenkavalier' of old.  A good, english language website with customisation options and details would be nice.  Given the quality of your products I'm certain that there's more market potential but many people are hesitant.  Hell, some competitors in Europe sell at 2-3 times your price and are definitely not on the same level.


----------



## xmdkq

To complete


----------



## Ultrainferno

How much for the plates?


----------



## White Lotus

xmdkq said:


> To complete


 
  
 That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## TooPoor

Just a heads up for those looking for 5998's: vacuumtubes.net has some in stock. Not sure how many they have left though.


----------



## MJS242

xenophon said:


> This looks really good. I wonder:  would it be possible to list the specs and the components?  Also, is it possible to order a custom job with super high grade components or extra features?   I'm thinking of the 'Rosenkavalier' of old.  A good, english language website with customisation options and details would be nice.  Given the quality of your products I'm certain that there's more market potential but many people are hesitant.  Hell, some competitors in Europe sell at 2-3 times your price and are definitely not on the same level.


 
  
 I'm not trying to speak for them or anything, but I've had discussions with them about custom builds and it sounds like they will do them.  Given their capabilities, it's surprising to me they don't try to expand their business by offering more products on their website.  For example, one special build they did was the platform 9 3/4:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/611348/help-needed-to-upgrade-the-capacitor-in-otl-tube-amp/90
  
 (see post #101)


----------



## Xenophon

2 birds with one stone:
  
 @toopoor:  thanks for the 5998 tip, I ordered a pair using their archaic process, also a pair of 7236...let's hope it went through.
  
@MJS242 :  I don't understand why they don't expand either.  Communication problems?  The build wall-e did looks incredible and given the components it must sound the same.  But I'd rather order one set up like that than demolish one and start soldering.  But thanks for the link, positively drooling over it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

If you decide to buy to black the plates once you ordered your 339: count me in. We could save on shipping costs to our lovely little country


----------



## xmdkq

My Favorites


----------



## TooPoor

Ugh... my 339 was sent back because it didn't pass 'airport security'. Anyone else experience anything similar? I assume yuking is dealing with it and is somewhat out of his control, just getting anxious as I've already started ordering tubes and new cables!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Where are you from? Their amps do not have CE certification but I never heard of that causing problems


----------



## TooPoor

Good ole US of A.


----------



## Xenophon

Nooooo......what did they think it was, a bloody bomb or so?  Was this sent back before shipping in China or upon arrival in the US?  I know that US Customs can issue 'do not ship' orders for items that are to be imported but they deem to constitute a risk.  Shipping back for security reasons once it's already arrived in the US seems to defeat the purpose, imo.
  
 Hope it gets sorted out, international shipping is always a bloody hassle....hope it'll go smoother with the tube order I've got going (they sent me a paypal payment request, just paid it).
  
 @Ultra:  I'm really considering a super premium 339 build provided I can convince myself that it's a clear upgrade over the 337 I own now and which is doing a very nice job, btw.  And provided of course that Yuking's interested in building the unit.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Come over to listen to my 339 anytime


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> Come over to listen to my 339 anytime



That could be interesting, if that really would help xenophon to choose for a 339.

Maybe its better to sent the 337 to a good european (UK has some) tube specialist and upgrade everything thats not upgraded yet in the 337, am sure u could spend at least more then 1500usd to upgrade the 337 xenophon has to something uniquely

And to be honest..if i would buy a 339 i for sure would ask for a non-screaming, non-numbered top...its to flashy for my taste..i love black on black..as pure as possible...and the 337/339 are one of the classiest designs i know off..simple and efficient design, Just a yuking once used... But The front i like! Imho ofcourse 

Or xenophon could go the custommade glenn tube amp way (as u did ultra) Am sure if u have the budget thats the way to go if u wanna keep tubes


----------



## kramer5150

toopoor said:


> Ugh... my 339 was sent back because it didn't pass 'airport security'. Anyone else experience anything similar? I assume yuking is dealing with it and is somewhat out of his control, just getting anxious as I've already started ordering tubes and new cables!


 
 !!!! UGH !!!!
 I HATE CUSTOMS!!!  I have had so many miss-haps with them, international / domestic... I can't tell who the crooks are.  There is no accountability on either side.  Empty boxes one shipment, missing items in another... TWO strikes.  Just a bunch of crooks.  Third and final strike was my DV337 which they just threw back into the box and made no effort to re-pack it securely at all.  Busted power switches, crushed tube cage, scratches all over the case.  For my own protection I have a blanket policy... NO international sales/trades.  Which really stinks with so many great products available abroad, and so many great forum members around the world.  My two best amps are only available overseas... the 337 and an Earmax.
  
 Luckily DV used an off the shelf automotive color which I was able to source locally.  It took me a while but I got it all back together.


----------



## kramer5150

xmdkq said:


> My Favorites


 
 This deserves a PIC re-quote!!!  thats an absolutely stunning build!  thanks for sharing.
  
 What kind of wire is that? it looks like Brass stock.


----------



## TooPoor

xenophon said:


> Nooooo......what did they think it was, a bloody bomb or so?  Was this sent back before shipping in China or upon arrival in the US?  I know that US Customs can issue 'do not ship' orders for items that are to be imported but they deem to constitute a risk.  Shipping back for security reasons once it's already arrived in the US seems to defeat the purpose, imo.
> 
> Hope it gets sorted out, international shipping is always a bloody hassle....hope it'll go smoother with the tube order I've got going (they sent me a paypal payment request, just paid it).
> 
> @Ultra:  I'm really considering a super premium 339 build provided I can convince myself that it's a clear upgrade over the 337 I own now and which is doing a very nice job, btw.  And provided of course that Yuking's interested in building the unit.  Will keep you posted.


 

 It was shipped back to China... Extremely frustrating as I know it isn't the fault (or ostensibly) of the shipper. Not sure when I'll see it at this point.


----------



## Ultrainferno

And who is going to pay for shipping it back to you again?
 It's so weird it was sent back didn't it come with the necessary docs/invoices?


----------



## TooPoor

I have no idea what happened. Still waiting to hear from Yuking. All the info I had was from FedEx. I can't imagine I would be covering shipping again though, if that's what you mean...


----------



## MJS242

toopoor said:


> I have no idea what happened. Still waiting to hear from Yuking. All the info I had was from FedEx. I can't imagine I would be covering shipping again though, if that's what you mean...


 
  
 Can you call fedex and try to get more information as to why it was denied?


----------



## TooPoor

mjs242 said:


> Can you call fedex and try to get more information as to why it was denied?


 

 I tried, but that's all the info they would provide me. Yuking probably has all the info needed. It's just a lot harder getting in touch with him.


----------



## xmdkq

Gold-plated wire line, good electrical conductivity, but also artistic and beautiful to share


----------



## MJS242

I've been chatting with the boss a little bit, and here is some product information that may be useful to people.  I wish there was a way I could make this post more prominent in this thread as it will likely get buried and people will just continue to have the same questions/problems.  
  
*Standard 339* - What most of us have / ordered from the yuking09.com website.  You can choose black or silver plates now (not on the website though).  There are two versions of these in the wild, the 2011 version and the 2013 version.  The 2013 version has some upgraded components but both use the 6SJ7/6Ж4С tubes.  You can also get the EF80 and EF86 adapters for this.  From what I can tell, the transformer cover of the 2011 version and the La Figaro logo on top are silver.  The 2013 version are gold (this may not be true 100% of the time, just an observation).  
  
*Customized 339* - They will customize a La Figaro 339 to your preferences if you'd like.  Preferences may be certain tube types you wish to use, which headphones you want to drive, what components (higher end) you want to use.  Each of these would be a special order and they'll gladly price/spec something for you.  We've often seen customized versions of the 339 whether it be the reference version, Rosenkavalier, 339's using 6C5/6J5's rather than 6SJ7/6Ж4С, etc.  That's what this is.  
  
*Platform 9 3/4* - This is their best amp and you can purchase it for approximately $2800. This does not include shipping and minor customizations/changes that you may want.  It's a ballpark number. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/611348/help-needed-to-upgrade-the-capacitor-in-otl-tube-amp/90#post_9193890
  
 If you want to order something custom or if you have any communication or customer service problems, feel free to send me a PM and I will help in whatever way I can.  I'm strictly doing this to help the community and this company.  I receive no compensation but don't expect the volume of people who need help or custom work to be significant.


----------



## TooPoor

I want those black plates! So we should just contact Yuking for info/pricing?


----------



## MJS242

toopoor said:


> I want those black plates! So we should just contact Yuking for info/pricing?


 
  
 I'll ask him if it's even possible to do a plate swap if you have the original plates.  I think they're riveted or welded to the chassis so it may be very difficult.


----------



## Ultrainferno

keep us posted. I'm interested too. thanks!


----------



## White Lotus

ultrainferno said:


> keep us posted. I'm interested too. thanks!


 
 +1


----------



## dante020

mjs242 said:


> I'll ask him if it's even possible to do a plate swap if you have the original plates.  I think they're riveted or welded to the chassis so it may be very difficult.


 
 I haven't tried doing it yet but I have a plate to replace a mangled plate on my amp and they're held on by screws but possibly something additional as well. The bad news is that some of the screws are not accessible and will require some disassembly and soldering work.


----------



## telecaster

1. Gold plated wire I like too! I used gold plated copper on mine.
  
 2. The black plates aren't for sold separately. Good news is if you are in the market for a new 339 just ask Yuking.
  
 3.@ Kramer: awesome paint job! You give me lust!
  
 4. 337 is old design with possible source of hum because of positions of tubes. 339 is the better design of the two if one wants a super boosted config, also 339 has more internal place and an optimized layering. Just ask Yuking about it.
  
 5. Just do it yourself, it is Worth it :


----------



## Xenophon

For anyone wanting to get the black plates:  if the mountain doesn't want to come to Moses then I guess Moses'll just have to do so walking and go to the mountain.
  
 Check out these guys, you can send in your own designs, pay and they'll send everything to you.  Very reasonable pricing, too.  Just takes some effort to design the original files.
  
 www.cam-expert.com (USA, never used them but said to be good)
  
 http://www.frontpanelexpress.com ( mainly USA, design software)
  
 http://www.schaeffer-ag.de/en/ (one stop solution in Europe, from front plates to entire cases, excellent work)
  
 I'm trying to get my head around the model 9 3/4 and understand what it is that I'm seeing, exactly, and what are the benefits of splitting up stuff in 2 discrete units.


----------



## hifimanrookie

xenophon said:


> For anyone wanting to get the black plates:  if the mountain doesn't want to come to Moses then I guess Moses'll just have to do so walking and go to the mountain.
> 
> Check out these guys, you can send in your own designs, pay and they'll send everything to you.  Very reasonable pricing, too.  Just takes some effort to design the original files.
> 
> ...



Maybe the second case is housing the transformer like my amp has? And so minimizing interference of the power supply into the signal?
Or it could be a real dual mono design like the Gorgeous Woo Audio WA234 mono


----------



## magnetiq

Unfortunately selling this superb amp if anyone is interested. 2013 version, EU preferable.

  
 Requires repairs, at least a new capacitor on the left side. Quotations for repair are expensive, and in some cases I can't even afford them (one asked for the same amount i paid for the whole amp!)

  
 I'll listen to most offers, PM me--not putting it up anywhere else to give 339 bros priority.


----------



## TooPoor

Received my TungSol 5998s, but still no 339 to use them with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hoping it shows up this week...


----------



## Xenophon

About the Glenn amps:  I realise he's a member here and even found a thread but is there a site which lists the models available and pricing?


----------



## Ultrainferno

xenophon said:


> About the Glenn amps:  I realise he's a member here and even found a thread but is there a site which lists the models available and pricing?


 
  
 no, just send him a PM. Basically there are three 300B amps (mono blocks, 300B like min and the super version with Luhndahls) And then there are 2 or 3 OTL version but he normally only makes the standard OTL version. however if you want something special you can check that with him and he'll probably make it but it will no doubt be more expensive. (he's not that expensive though)
  
 This is my 300B


----------



## Xenophon

Thanks, that looks gorgeous, very clean design!  I'll do some more research about the 300B's,  first have to explain to my better half that I just purchased a small vintage receiver for my HE-6.  A Pioneer SX-1980 weighing 35 kg, the monster puts out 270 WPC from the speaker taps but never mind that, I'll only use its headphone out to power my HE-6.  Guys like Skylab are really big fans about that pairing so I'm looking forward to trying her out.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I've been wanting to get one as well, but I wouldn't know where to find a restored version from someone I can trust.


----------



## Xenophon

It's a gamble...I found mine on ebay, purchased from a Polish collector of vintage receivers, he took pains in posting high-res pictures of every single small blemish.  That's the sort of guy I prefer to the 'excellent condition' types.  And he's trimming down his collection, sold a couple other vintage receivers a few weeks back.  Only drawback (but also partially the reason why I was the only bidder and got it at a good price I suspect) is that the original owner was in the US military and it's the 120V version so I'll have to use a transfo.  Supposed to be fully revised but we'll see.  My big fear would be a failing component that turns out to be unobtanium, as long as it's a matter of swapping out caps etc that's doable.
  
 In the US these fetch crazy prices and shipping + duty and VAT make it an almost impossible proposition.  I'll keep you posted, it'll go to my house in Ostend and normally I'll be posted back to Europe from late summer on so if you want to come check it out I'm sure we can arrange something!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Belgian mini meet!


----------



## Xenophon

ultrainferno said:


> Belgian mini meet!


 
 I'm voting for!  Perhaps we can drag hifimanrookie over from the Netherlands...from this summer on I'll finally have time.  If I don't see any more airports for the next 5 years I won't shed a tear....98K air miles so far...this year.
  
 Music, gear porn, trappist beers, scotch....and some BBQ.


----------



## hifimanrookie

xenophon said:


> I'm voting for!  Perhaps we can drag hifimanrookie over from the Netherlands...from this summer on I'll finally have time.  If I don't see any more airports for the next 5 years I won't shed a tear....98K air miles so far...this year.
> 
> Music, gear porn, trappist beers, scotch....and some BBQ.



Yep..count me in as long its not to far into belgium (dutch speaking part)


----------



## Ultrainferno

I won't have time this summer


----------



## TooPoor

What do you guys recommend to accompany the Tung Sol/Chatham 5998's?


----------



## Xenophon

I'm perpetually confused about which tubes the 339 takes...but my personal favourites with the 337 are the TS 6SJ7 mesh plates (very refined and detailed to my ears) and the RCA 5693 'reds' which are a bit warmer and earthier but sound very nice indeed.  I own some other 6SJ7 too but for me, the ones I mentioned are the cream of the crop.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You should get the ef80 or ef800 adapter. And then try some mullards or telefunken


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> You should get the ef80 or ef800 adapter. And then try some mullards or telefunken


 
  
 Get the EF86 adapter, it's better.


----------



## TooPoor

Is this something I need to get from the Boss? Or are there generic adapters available (ie Ebay)?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'd ask the boss, I think we all got ours there


----------



## TooPoor

In the interim, the RCA 'red hot' (I believe) would suffice?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The red hot are Especially advised for use with planars. Try getting some mesh plate 6sj7gt


----------



## TooPoor

Well I do have HE-500s! Will look for the mesh plates as well.


----------



## MJS242

toopoor said:


> Well I do have HE-500s! Will look for the mesh plates as well.


 
  
 I'm not sure how well the EF80/EF86 would pair with the HE-500's.  I only had the HE-500's for a short time with the 339 before I sold them.  I like the EF86's with the HD650's but not so much for the T1's.  I usually use the 6SJ7GT or WGT with the T1's.


----------



## TooPoor

My 339 showed up today!
  
 With three tubes... Ugh. And it's a bit scuffed up. I'm missing one of the preamp tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very frustrating. Not sure how long it'll take to get another one.


----------



## Xenophon

Good that it showed up but crap about the scuffing, I feel your pain.  Any idea what happened?  Shipping damage / improperly packed?  And when you say a preamp tube was missing, was it destroyed or simply not there?
  
 Bummer shipping such bulky items halfway around the globe...and specifically for this company:  I'm totally convinced about the quality of their products but communication is a real big issue and to be honest, if there's one thing (apart from shipping troubles) that would hold me back from looking closer in some of their custom options then it's that aspect.  I hate it if I can't get first hand detailed info or interact with the builder/seller.
  
 Going to look into the Glenn amps later but for my next holiday I've ordered some boards at tube lab and I'll get busy with a soldering iron, build myself a nice 45 amp...I hope


----------



## TooPoor

I believe the scuffing is due to shipping, but not necessarily the fault of the shipper. I just think its very difficult to ship a 30lbs? piece of audio equipment half way around the world.
  
 I received 3 tubes. A smaller preamp tube is missing and I tore everything apart thinking maybe it was hiding. It wasn't. Was going to switch them out anyways, but I just have to look at the amp all weekend (probably at least a week) until I have the missing tube.


----------



## magnetiq

ts 6sj7gts on ebay


----------



## TooPoor

So the amp is up and running now with TS 5998s and RCA 5693s. This thing does. not. suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Now I just need to get myself a better DAC and call it a day for my desktop setup.


----------



## TooPoor

Also, I'm good at listening to music, not eloquently commenting on it, so bear with me.
  
 I find this combo of tubes and amp to be pretty neutral for a tube amp. It can reach real low and hit highs without being sibilant (as of my first listen). I'm looking to replace my Bushmaster MKII in favor of a DAC with more options. I'm really interested in the AudioGD line specifically the ESS9018 implementations, but fear that it may be a bit too cold from what I've read. Anyone care to throw in their two cents for a DAC that synergizes well with LF339?


----------



## Xenophon

My Vio V800 does well with my 337 but that amp model's said to sound even more neutral / ss-like than the 339 and that suits me just fine.  About DACs and tube amps:  I don't know.  I'm not a strict objectivist but I do believe that if a DAC is well built, any differences in reproduction will be insignificant when paired with a tube amplifier which is 'inherently' inaccurate vs a sand amp.  It's the construction of the amplifier, more than the DAC or even the tubes, that will determine the sound.
  
 Just my 2c of course.
  
 BTW:  your 5998/5693 combo is what I also use a lot with my 337, I find that the 5693 put some 'meat on the bones' of the music.


----------



## TooPoor

I never actually heard the stock tubes. I had all the tubes before I received the amp. I imagine the 5998s will be sufficient for a long while, but will look into upgrading the 5693s to something maybe better sounding and a bit more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Ultrainferno

toopoor said:


> Also, I'm good at listening to music, not eloquently commenting on it, so bear with me.
> 
> I find this combo of tubes and amp to be pretty neutral for a tube amp. It can reach real low and hit highs without being sibilant (as of my first listen). I'm looking to replace my Bushmaster MKII in favor of a DAC with more options. I'm really interested in the AudioGD line specifically the ESS9018 implementations, but fear that it may be a bit too cold from what I've read. Anyone care to throw in their two cents for a DAC that synergizes well with LF339?


 
  
 The 5998 + 5693 are mostly used with this amp for it to power planars as they have more gain. No this combination does not sound very tube like, it's more of a neutral and slightly aggressive sound. If you want to hear the real 339 tube sound you should get some RCA 6AS7G and some 6SJ7GT mesh plates. Heaven.
  
 I did not like my Audio GD NFB dac with the 339.
  
  


xenophon said:


> My Vio V800 does well with my 337 but that amp model's said to sound even more neutral / ss-like than the 339 and that suits me just fine.  About DACs and tube amps:  I don't know.  I'm not a strict objectivist but I do believe that if a DAC is well built, any differences in reproduction will be insignificant when paired with a tube amplifier which is 'inherently' inaccurate vs a sand amp.  It's the construction of the amplifier, more than the DAC or even the tubes, that will determine the sound.
> 
> Just my 2c of course.
> 
> BTW:  your 5998/5693 combo is what I also use a lot with my 337, I find that the 5693 put some 'meat on the bones' of the music.


 
  
 The Violectric V800 does good with anything


----------



## TooPoor

Thanks for input! Now I'm also considering trying the HD650 against the HE500s. I believe some of you have tried both, which one did you prefer with the 339? I love the way the HE500s sound, but the lack of comfort is really starting to bother me (with padded headband).


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have them both and I love both with the 339, they are my two fav headphones with this amp.


----------



## MJS242

toopoor said:


> Thanks for input! Now I'm also considering trying the HD650 against the HE500s. I believe some of you have tried both, which one did you prefer with the 339? I love the way the HE500s sound, but the lack of comfort is really starting to bother me (with padded headband).


 
  
 There's something really special about the HD650's for me.  I could easily live the rest of my life with just that headphone.  I did like the HE-500's a lot with the 339, but ultimately sold them because of comfort issues.  No point in spending a lot of money on something that just makes you uncomfortable when you're trying to relax.


----------



## TooPoor

I always wonder why I ask questions on this forum. Why? Because I usually end up buying more and more gear! I'm really thinking I should try the HD650 side to side with the HE500 and keep whichever I like the best. The thought of having 3 headphones at once is scary though...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Wait till you hit 30


----------



## MJS242

Yep.  A few years ago all I wanted was a simple replacement for my $14.95 Sony ear buds and now I have an awful tube buying problem. I personally can't see having more than 2 pairs of headphones, but that's just me.


----------



## Xenophon

Ditto here, all I initially wanted was a good set of headphones to enjoy my classical tracks.  Now look at me...3 amps, a 40 kg receiver, cupboard full of tubes, 3 headphones....and meditating on a self-built 45/2A3/20B/300B tube amp design for somewhere this summer/autumn.
  
 Still cheaper than a mistress I keep telling my wife, about the price vs a Harley I'm starting to have doubts though.


----------



## MJS242

A Harley? That's the old man's bike in the US.  For those who want to go slow and look silly doing it


----------



## Xenophon

Figure of speech, my ride in Europe's an MV Agusta Brutale, pretty far from a Harley.


----------



## MJS242

I know  very nice by the way.  Those are great bikes.  I stopped riding a couple of years ago.  The last bike I had was a triumph speed triple that I definitely miss now.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm Suzuki GSX-R powered 
  
 Ebay sale for TS 6SJ7GT now closing soon. these are the ones you want guys
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291147163843
  
 Ps. I'm not the seller


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> I'm Suzuki GSX-R powered
> 
> Ebay sale for TS 6SJ7GT now closing soon. these are the ones you want guys
> 
> ...



Yep those are the ones to have


----------



## Xenophon

Looks like someone got an excellent deal on those. On my way to Cochin now, tropical paradise but unfortunately for a meeting. Had an epic discussion yesterday about which tubes (driver or power) have most influence on the sound. I think sound is determined first by the amp design, then (all the rest being equal) driver tubes, then power tubes. Any thoughts?


----------



## hifimanrookie

xenophon said:


> Looks like someone got an excellent deal on those. On my way to Cochin now, tropical paradise but unfortunately for a meeting. Had an epic discussion yesterday about which tubes (driver or power) have most influence on the sound. I think sound is determined first by the amp design, then (all the rest being equal) driver tubes, then power tubes. Any thoughts?



On the 337 u have now the most impact in soundquality i heard was changing the vintage svetlana power tubes ( Very SS sounding!!!) for bendix 6080wb graphite plates, the difference was bigger then changing the driver tubes from sj7gt meshplates to 5693 red hots and back, to my ears anyway, but its also possible the bendix were just better in giving power to my he500 i had and so made the he500 sound much better..
But most important factor is ofcourse how the amp is built and how all internal components are implemented..using expensive components but badly implemented is just a waste of money... But use the right amp design and put the right quality internals= musical HEAVEN 

Ps...i also heard cleaner sound when i connected the two powercables DIRECTLY into the wallsocket instead of a 'stekkerdoos' (sorry forgot the english name of those thingies in which u stick all ur powerplugs in)..i tried it a couple of times..even checked the fase of the connector (plus on plus, negative on negative)... So the plus in the wall socket is alligned with the plus side of the (Bals) shuko connector of my powercable. I think that means 'in fase'?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I would say ot depends on the amp design. In some of my amps the rectifier is the biggest sound changer, in others the input tube and in the rest the power tubes. In the wa2 changing the recrifier hardly modifies the sound in example.

Most fun to roll are the power tubes and rectifiers for me though. So much choice!


----------



## vasikgreif

Hi everybody, newbie here. I've got HD650 for a long time, currently running them just thru some Pioneer receiver, and I hate the harshness, poor low end etc, so I would like to get the so praised about 339, to finally enjoy the headphones. 
  
 I do have some questions, as it's quite difficult to read thru all the 157 pages here..
  
 1) Is it possible to order 339 directly with some better tubes than the stock ones?
 2) If so, what are the general recommendations? I live in Czech republic, and it's impossible to find a place here to A/B some of the tubes, and also I'm not the kind of guy who would like to spend too much time and money on gear
 3) How often do the tubes need to be replaced?
 4) I'm listening exclusively to FLAC, so I guess I'll also need a DAC later. Is there any recommendation for that?
 5) Should I buy 339, or Bottlehead Crack OTL, which is considerably cheaper and recommended by many?
  
 Thanks for help


----------



## Xenophon

1.  I take it you mean the LaFigaro 339 (same amp, they had to change the name due to a company split up).  You'd have to ask Yuking about the tubes but I don't see the advantage as it'll almost certainly be cheaper to purchase them in the EU and you don't risk damage and customs fees/taxes.
  
 2. Very much depends on taste and how you like your sound, it's against your mantra but I'd recommend doing some research and reading the thread.  Prices range from 5 to 150 Eur/tube and nobody knows how much is 'too much' for you.  Start with something basic like the ubiquitous 6AS7G from RCA as driver tube for instance.
  
 3.  Depends on the tube type (its construction, some ruggedised tubes kan last a very long time but note that sometimes if it's built like a tank, it also sounds like one) and how it's run + how good you take care of it (switching, handling...).  Compare it with a lightbulb (the old fashioned kind), numbers are all over the place, from 1000 to 10000 hours.  But unless you're really unlucky they don't break down catastrophically but just...fade away.
  
 4.  You'll *definitely* need a dac.  Anything half decent with standard rebook output gain will do.  Budgets are once again all over the place
  
 5.  Your call, depends also on how you like the sound.  Unless I'm mistaken you have to build the bottle head amps yourself.  Not terribly complicated but something to be taken into consideration.
  
 If the above seems less than helpful, it's because there are lots and lots of options and in the end you have to decide what suits you best.  What's good for me might not be good for your musical tastes.
  
 A new contender that was just reviewed and that I would SERIOUSLY consider as an alternative to the 339 if only for its versatility:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/722633/elekit-tu-8200-dx-headphone-speaker-amp-review
  
 Out of interest, what Pioneer receiver are you using?  I own a vintage SX-1980, (from 1970) hope it's not one of that range/era because if those sound bad to you then there's a problem with your hearing imho.  On that note:  if you have an issue with the way ss amps sound then you should know that the DV / La Figaro amps (or at least the 337 that I own) sound very neutral, matter of fact it's been called one of the most ss like of tube amps (imo testament to their good quality).  Don't know about the 339.  But if you're looking for the typical 'lush', 'sweet' tube sound then it might be better to take a look at another brand.


----------



## vasikgreif

> 2. Very much depends on taste and how you like your sound, it's against your mantra but I'd recommend doing some research and reading the thread.  Prices range from 5 to 150 Eur/tube and nobody knows how much is 'too much' for you.  Start with something basic like the ubiquitous 6AS7G from RCA as driver tube for instance.


 
  
 Hmmm, listening mostly to acoustic music / jazz, but also to timba / latin-jazz. I generally like clear, sweet highs, and also would like to get deep bottom - that's what I'm missing most on HD650 now.
  

  


> 3.  Depends on the tube type (its construction, some ruggedised tubes kan last a very long time but note that sometimes if it's built like a tank, it also sounds like one) and how it's run + how good you take care of it (switching, handling...).  Compare it with a lightbulb (the old fashioned kind), numbers are all over the place, from 1000 to 10000 hours.  But unless you're really unlucky they don't break down catastrophically but just...fade away.


 
  
 OK, thanks

  


> 4.  You'll *definitely* need a dac.  Anything half decent with standard rebook output gain will do.  Budgets are once again all over the place


 
 Was looking at this one: http://www.arcam.co.uk/products,rSeries,USB-DACs,irDAC.htm - good or bad idea?

  
  


> If the above seems less than helpful, it's because there are lots and lots of options and in the end you have to decide what suits you best.  What's good for me might not be good for your musical tastes.


 
  
 The problem is there's no place to compare the different amps here in CZ, and it's really difficult to pick something without any comparison...
  


> A new contender that was just reviewed and that I would SERIOUSLY consider as an alternative to the 339 if only for its versatility:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/722633/elekit-tu-8200-dx-headphone-speaker-amp-review


 
  
 Thanks, will look into this one also.
  
  




> Out of interest, what Pioneer receiver are you using?  I own a vintage SX-1980, (from 1970) hope it's not one of that range/era because if those sound bad to you then there's a problem with your hearing imho.  On that note:  if you have an issue with the way ss amps sound then you should know that the DV / La Figaro amps (or at least the 337 that I own) sound very neutral, matter of fact it's been called one of the most ss like of tube amps (imo testament to their good quality).  Don't know about the 339.  But if you're looking for the typical 'lush', 'sweet' tube sound then it might be better to take a look at another brand.


 
     



 Got this one: http://www.hifi-review.com/149815-pioneer-vsx-806rds.html, doesn't sound good at all...


----------



## Xenophon

For the DAC:  I never heard the Arcam, no doubt it'll do.  If you want it cheap, basic and no frills then take a look at the ODAC, you could get one with RCA outputs powered by USB here:  http://www.headnhifi.com/odac-rca
  
 Understand that it's a basic device but at the price (about 120 EUR and they'll ship from France so no import duty) it can't be beaten.  I own one  (not by this builder) that's coupled to the O2 amp in the office and it does the job, trust me.  Just don't expect caviar at the price of a burger (then again, many audio outfits sell burgers priced like caviar...).  Check out the classifieds here, occasionally you can get one almost for free (but double check the seller feedback and ONLY use paypal commercial to pay, if the seller doesn't absorb the fee like he's supposed to then do so yourself, it's insurance).
  
 I never heard the HD-650 but from what I understand from others it's already a quite smooth and warm-sounding headphone, if you want even more of that and more bass then I honestly can't give useful advice as I personally prefer a more neutral rendition.  It's a pity you can't compare because what you might ultimately be more happy with is a more 'tube' sounding amp than the DV.  But as I said, can't help you there, a HD-650 is already too much for me, let alone coupled to a warm/liquid sounding amp.


----------



## Ville

Hi guys!
  
 My current combo comprises the HD650 and 339 with RCA 6AS7G and Telefunken EF800 tubes.
  
 Especially when listening to some female singers, such as Diana Krall and Norah Jones, I feel that the vocals became slightly too forward and emphasised from the overall presentation.
  
 Have been reading this thread for a while now and my thoughts are that I could give the 6SJ7GT mesh plates or 6J5 tubes a try. This would at least reduce the gain as far as my interpretation goes.
  
 What would be your recommendation? All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'd switch out the telefunken for some NOS Mullard's


----------



## Ville

ultrainferno said:


> I'd switch out the telefunken for some NOS Mullard's


 
  
 Mullard EF80?
  
 How do these compare to the 6SJ7GT or 6J5?
  
 The post #1757 in particular caught my eye:
  


telecaster said:


> I also found that Western 6AS7G have really good in the overall presentation and the best with the 339 to my ears, but what I have noticed and made me really poorer, is that GEC 6AS7G have such a 3D depth of sound that surpass the average 6AS7G... The sound has another dimension added to it, I really would love those tubes to be cheaper!
> The pure triodes 6J5/L63 also beats both Tungsol 6ASJ7GT and EF800, the sound is more detailed, the separation of voices is more refined, you loose the more dynamic bass of the EF800, and the special midrange of the mesh 6SJ7GT...
> 6AS7G+EF800= high gain
> 6AS7G+mesh 6SJ7GT = medium gain
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

EF80 Yes.
 I do like the 6SJ7GT tubes but i don't think they would help you soften the treble


----------



## MJS242

ville said:


> Mullard EF80?
> 
> How do these compare to the 6SJ7GT or 6J5?
> 
> The post #1757 in particular caught my eye:


 
  
 Be careful, you're talking about two different amps for the 6SJ7 and the 6J5.  
  
 If you ordered via the website, you have the 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version.  The only people I know of that have the 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version are those that special ordered it from yuking or they converted their 6SJ7 to use the 6C5/6J5.  The 6SJ7 version is brighter, and the 6J5 version is warmer (that's not my opinion, but what the manufacturer has told me).  
  
 I love both the EF80/EF86 (telefunken) and the 6SJ7GT (mesh plates) if you can find them.


----------



## Ville

mjs242 said:


> ville said:
> 
> 
> > Mullard EF80?
> ...




Much appreciated for pointing that out.

MJS242, what would be the main differences between the Telefunken EF80 and 6SJ7GT mesh?


----------



## MJS242

EF80/EF86 are brighter, more airy and detailed sounding .  I like them with the HD 650's.  6SJ7GT are fuller and warmer.  I usually use the 6SJ7GT's with the T1's.  However, I think the 6J5 version is a better match for the T1's (according to yuking and I can see why if that is the less-bright version of the amp).


----------



## Ville

I guess that leaves me with the Mullard EF80 or 6SJ7GT.
  
 As a EF80, is Mullard the brighter one of the two set of tubes?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I find the 6sj7 a tad more bright


----------



## MJS242

Do take ultra's opinion over mine, he's a much more adept listener than I.  
  
 I guess my question is... Why not both


----------



## WALL-E

ville said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My current combo comprises the HD650 and 339 with RCA 6AS7G and Telefunken EF800 tubes.
> 
> ...


 
 I have tried ef800/6as7g in my system ring and I couldn't find the vocal presentation to be forwarded much, maybe a bit but changing the digital source will do. Still thinking that the combo is worth to have not only because is easy to get and relative cheep but for the sound, which is really good also couldn't find to be bright too I'd said rather "live".The ef800 have a lot of gain in conjunction with DAC which outputs much more then 2V RMS and with sensitive headphones can significantly reduces the headroom so u will get loud on beginning of scale and that could sound even aggressively.


----------



## Ville

Ultra, MJS242 & WALL-E,
  
 Thanks for all of your help.
  
 I suppose I could start looking for both of the tubes.
  
 What should I pay attention to? Should I look for the 6SJ7G (including 6AS7GT) types in general, or only from certain brands?
  
 What are the major reliable tube dealers that I could approach, aside private sellers through eBay?


----------



## Xenophon

ville said:


> Ultra, MJS242 & WALL-E,
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> ...


 
 Where are you located?  Given the impact of shipping, import duties and taxes it's best to purchase in the same 'customs zone' so to speak.  Will also save you a lot of hassles if you have to return faulty items.  Many people are of the opinion that purchasing from a brick and mortar dealer is less risky than privat ebay purchases but I'm not so certain and wouldn't recommend one over the other, both good and very dodgy operators in both categories.


----------



## Ville

xenophon said:


> Where are you located?  Given the impact of shipping, import duties and taxes it's best to purchase in the same 'customs zone' so to speak.  Will also save you a lot of hassles if you have to return faulty items.  Many people are of the opinion that purchasing from a brick and mortar dealer is less risky than privat ebay purchases but I'm not so certain and wouldn't recommend one over the other, both good and very dodgy operators in both categories.


 
  
 Located in Finland. I am afraid that the local availability is poor and for this reason out of option.


----------



## Xenophon

OK, I'm also in the EU, most brick and mortar stuff I order with these guys:
  
 http://www.electols.com (in Belgium, very good service, not for 5998 or the likes though) but they do have some very exotic tube types available)  If you ever want to go wild and crazy and build a tube amp that works with a 2.5 kV power tube that glows like Chernobyl's core in the last microsecond before it blew, look no further (and make sure your life insurance/fire policies are current).
  
 and in the UK:
  
 http://www.langrex.co.uk (some followup required but happy with the quality)
  
 There's many, many others, I have a couple of suppliers in Germany but they speak/write only german.


----------



## Ultrainferno

There actually are several tube shops in Scandinavia. Have you Googled them?


----------



## Oskari

ville said:


> Located in Finland. I am afraid that the local availability is poor and for this reason out of option.


 
  
 As a local option (in Espoo) http://www.vacuum-tube-shop.com/ is always worth checking out.


----------



## gknix

Anyone interested in my 220V Lafigaro 339? Looking to sell it, PM me if interested!


----------



## MJS242

Speaking of mesh plate 6SJ7GT tubes, I have a very nice pair for sale at the moment:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/725856/matched-pair-of-6sj7gt-with-mesh-plates


----------



## White Lotus

Re-subbed. I'm still keen to swap out my 6AC7 stock tubes - I just never had any luck getting a response from Yuking about adapters, and I'm having trouble finding any 6J4P, 6Ж4С, CV849 and 1852 tubes in Australia.


----------



## Ultrainferno

do you have a correct email? It's been a while since I was in touch with him but I always got a reply.
 Have you checked ebay?


----------



## White Lotus

ultrainferno said:


> do you have a correct email? It's been a while since I was in touch with him but I always got a reply.
> Have you checked ebay?


 
  
 Yup, had the right email, was a few months ago. Maybe I'll try again, thanks 
  
 And yeah! Checked eBay (for these exact search terms: 6J4P, 6Ж4С, CV849 and 1852) But no love. Are these the only types that will work without adapters? 
  
 Just after any input tubes 
  
 Loving the photos guys - keep it up. Those black faceplates look great, too!
  
 Also,
  
 Does anyone else find the amp to have some serious gain? Even with high impedance headphones, I'm finding myself never going past 11 o'clock on the volume knobs.


----------



## MJS242

white lotus said:


> Yup, had the right email, was a few months ago. Maybe I'll try again, thanks
> 
> And yeah! Checked eBay (for these exact search terms: 6J4P, 6Ж4С, CV849 and 1852) But no love. Are these the only types that will work without adapters?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should search for 6SJ7, 6SJ7GT, 6SJ7WGT, 5693.  You'll definitely get some results.


----------



## White Lotus

mjs242 said:


> You should search for 6SJ7, 6SJ7GT, 6SJ7WGT, 5693.  You'll definitely get some results.


 
  
 Thanks mate, really appreciate it.
  
 I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> You should search for 6SJ7, 6SJ7GT, 6SJ7WGT, 5693.  You'll definitely get some results.


 
  
  


white lotus said:


> Thanks mate, really appreciate it.
> 
> I'll let you know how I go.


 
  
 That depends on the version he has. If its a first GEN then yes, if not he needs different input tubes


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> That depends on the version he has. If its a first GEN then yes, if not he needs different input tubes


 
  
 If by first gen you mean the 2011 version and you're comparing that to the 2013 version which is still 6J4P/6SJ7 based.  If you bought from yuking09.com or ebay you will have the 6J4P version. They do make a 6C5C version but you have to email them requesting a special order.


----------



## White Lotus

ultrainferno said:


> That depends on the version he has.


----------



## Xenophon

white lotus said:


> Also,
> 
> *Does anyone else find the amp to have some serious gain? Even with high impedance headphones, I'm finding myself never going past 11 o'clock on the volume knobs.*


 
  
 Depends also on the tubes you use and I've a 337 but yes, I rarely go above 10-11.  When I plug in my HE-6 (despite the numbers, good sound quality), I go to 13-14 'o clock.  That's listening to classica/jazz at low-moderate volumes.


----------



## TooPoor

I turn the knobs all the way up and adjust volume VIA my Emotiva DC-1 DAC. I prefer it personally. But that's just through my setup where I can control volume on through the DAC and AMP.


----------



## White Lotus

toopoor said:


> I turn the knobs all the way up and adjust volume VIA my Emotiva DC-1 DAC. I prefer it personally. But that's just through my setup where I can control volume on through the DAC and AMP.


 
  
 I've been doing this as well. I wonder if maybe the DAC just has unusually hot line outputs?


----------



## Xenophon

Theoretically -and depending on the DAC I guess- you could lose quality when controlling volume that way, although I also use mine when listening to my F5.  I actually like the dual volume control on the amp, thought it would be a pain but it's very intuitive and effortless.


----------



## petezjunior

Any insight on where to buy the Dark Voice 339 / LaFigaro? I'm looking and seem to only see an Ebay seller. Can someone please assist on where to buy? Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

yuking09.com is the official site but it is down for the moment


----------



## petezjunior

Hmm looks like I'll have to wait then? Will this connect to the audio gd nfb11 amp dac so I can use the audio gd as a dac and the 339 as an amp? Also, how well does it drive the 560 will it be good to do so? Tubes to recommend with good bass for hip hop electronic? Thanks.


----------



## WALL-E

petezjunior said:


> how well does it drive the 560 will it be good to do so? Tubes to recommend at a easing be price with good bass for hip hop electronic? Thanks.


 
  
 No doubt it does if he 500 can be driven very well so 90dB efficiency he 560 will do so even better. The limiting factor can be slightly lower impedance of he 560 according to the manufacturer is only 35 ohm and for he 500 is 38 ohm but it seems to me that the information given in the specification were a slightly on the low side, my one are about 42 ohm, my friend he 500 are 41 ohm and InnerFidelity measured them as a 47 ohm. The he 500/560 have impedance characteristics almost purely resistive this means will be constant for all audio frequencies so we can take roughly reading on DMM (DC resistance in ohm) so u will see what load impedance La figaro 339 have to deal with.
  
 The table below shows output impedance of LF339 with popular output tubes for various (8) frequency.

 PS: the lower the output impedance the better controlled bass.


----------



## Carlitos

ok... i posted over a year ago complaining about my 339 "loosing the sparkle" and I still don't know what's going on.... sometimes sounds amazing and most of the time sounds dull and soft.... i dont think my ears went bad because i noticed this issue when is started using hd650/hrt 2+/bellari ha540... now im using hd600/DL 3/reference 339
  
 seriously, its like something turns my ears on and off, could it be the electricity or something?  i bought a medical grade isolation trransformer and dont think it helps...
  
 at this point im starting to think my brain is faulty... hahah
  
 guys


----------



## petezjunior

hows the customer service there in case the amp breaks? anyone have any stories of returning for fixes?


----------



## Xenophon

petezjunior said:


> hows the customer service there in case the amp breaks? anyone have any stories of returning for fixes?


 
 No experience with customer service but my 2c:  forget it.  Even if the repairs will be free, you'll still have to pay shipping (at least one way) and customs formalities/fees.  That's A LOT of hassle and wasted time.  Otoh, we're not talking a nuclear reactor here and components are simple.  You could diy if you have basic soldering and electronics skills or just drop it off at someone who can handle this.  And build and component quality is really outstanding on the DV amps so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## xmdkq

*Order the new machine*


----------



## WALL-E

I like the new look of LF339, nice vintage electrolytic capacitors, rare and great sounding I guess.


----------



## WALL-E

carlitos said:


> ok... i posted over a year ago complaining about my 339 "loosing the sparkle" and I still don't know what's going on.... sometimes sounds amazing and most of the time sounds dull and soft.... i dont think my ears went bad because i noticed this issue when is started using hd650/hrt 2+/bellari ha540... now im using hd600/DL 3/reference 339
> 
> seriously, its like something turns my ears on and off, could it be the electricity or something?  i bought a medical grade isolation trransformer and dont think it helps...
> 
> ...


 
 Two completely different setup and same "problem" that sound weird isn't it? Maybe is time to visit a doctor and get some happy pills hahaha just kidding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Seriously it could be electricity, have you see any changes on glowing tubes, are they glowing as usual or some times darker or brighter without reason? Connect DMM to electrical outlet and monitoring the AC voltage about different times of the day or night then you'll now for sure.
  
 Out of curiosity you bought reference 339 customize version of LF339 by yuking, what tubes u can roll out, what level of modd, any photos?
 PS: I am planning to release some information about my recent upgrade/moddification (LF339DK_mk2) in coming days.


----------



## Carlitos

i think is the electricity too! I haven't noticed any weird tube behaviour....well, sometimes my tung sol 6080wb graphite make my ears hot, my inner ear or something
  
 my 339 is the standard reference (pic 69) and you can roll L63/6C5/6j5, by the way, can you roll 6339?  there is some guy here somewhere using some big-ass power tubes on his 337
  
 thanks!


----------



## Ultrainferno

yeah, don't try that. It's a modded 337 
 and yes the tubes look like mini 6336A but are not


----------



## WALL-E

carlitos said:


> i think is the electricity too! I haven't noticed any weird tube behaviour....well, sometimes my tung sol 6080wb graphite make my ears hot, my inner ear or something
> 
> my 339 is the standard reference (pic 69) and you can roll L63/6C5/6j5, by the way, can you roll 6339?  there is some guy here somewhere using some big-ass power tubes on his 337
> 
> thanks!


 
 Can't find the pic 69, there is hundreds of photos in this thread but non sorted by numbers, it doesn't matter.
 Do you mean the tung-sol 6336A ? no way 5A ! heater current could fry my transformers in a minute.The stock lf339 and also my can handle heater current up to 3A max.


----------



## Xenophon

wall-e said:


> Can't find the pic 69, there is hundreds of photos in this thread but non sorted by numbers, it doesn't matter.
> Do you mean the tung-sol 6336A ? no way 5A ! heater current could fry my transformers in a minute.The stock lf339 and also my can handle heater current up to 3A max.


 
 I'm the guy running a pair of 6528 (heater current of 5 A), see pic below.  Posted about it in the 6AS7 tube rollers thread.  But as was said:  I own a modded 337, not a stock 339.  Works fine with me and there are other guys in that thread who also did this but it's very much not recommended and if you do it and it breaks things or sets your house on fire...don't call me.


----------



## WALL-E

xenophon said:


> I'm the guy running a pair of 6528 (heater current of 5 A), see pic below.  Posted about it in the 6AS7 tube rollers thread.  But as was said:  I own a modded 337, not a stock 339.  Works fine with me and there are other guys in that thread who also did this but it's very much not recommended and if you do it and it breaks things or sets your house on fire...don't call me.


 
 Just out of curiosity how the "big boys" sound in your modded 337 in comparison with 6AS7?


----------



## Xenophon

wall-e said:


> Just out of curiosity how the "big boys" sound in your modded 337 in comparison with 6AS7?


 
 Compared to an average 6AS7 (RCA or something) they sound more full-bodied to me, detailed but with a sound that has more 'heft' to it.  Soundstage is good, just a bit less wide than, say, a 5998.  Decay also is a bit slower but it doesn't make the sound 'syrupy' or badly defined.  I'd say they are certainly good tubes but don't risk your amp's transformer over them, they're not THAT exceptional.  Also, due to the massive graphite construction they weigh in and take a coupe of minutes to get to normal operating temperature.  
  
 All a matter of taste, for me -don't laugh- the 7236 output tubes are still my favourites, trumping the 5998.  But then I'm not a basshead and as a general rule I prefer an airy, detailed and lithe presentation over the heavy artillery.


----------



## WALL-E

xenophon said:


> Compared to an average 6AS7 (RCA or something) they sound more full-bodied to me, detailed but with a sound that has more 'heft' to it.  Soundstage is good, just a bit less wide than, say, a 5998.  Decay also is a bit slower but it doesn't make the sound 'syrupy' or badly defined.  I'd say they are certainly good tubes but don't risk your amp's transformer over them, they're not THAT exceptional.  Also, due to the massive graphite construction they weigh in and take a coupe of minutes to get to normal operating temperature.
> 
> All a matter of taste, for me -don't laugh- the 7236 output tubes are still my favourites, trumping the 5998.  But then I'm not a basshead and as a general rule I prefer an airy, detailed and lithe presentation over the heavy artillery.


 
 Thanks a lot;
 I was asking because my next project in the near future will be tube amplifier, strictly DIY construction based on 6as7 family I have collected quite a large amount of their since purchase 339 so consider to use transformers which can handle more heater current just in case of need. Also 7236 are my favourites too together with RCA 6AS7G.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just decided to fire up the good old 339. It doesn't get much head time anymore lately but selling it? Never!


----------



## jazzflav

Very Very Nice


----------



## telecaster

wall-e said:


> PS: I am planning to release some information about my recent upgrade/moddification (LF339DK_mk2) in coming days.


 
  
 Please do, please do!!! We are all ears!
  
 About your incoming OTL amp, what is your aim? Particular set of headphones in mind?


----------



## Ultrainferno

exactly, I've been waiting for this too


----------



## snip3r77

telecaster said:


> Please do, please do!!! We are all ears!
> 
> About your incoming OTL amp, what is your aim? Particular set of headphones in mind?




Pls do I may use your hokku grail as a reference


----------



## shayson1357

what is this "LF339DK_mk2" modification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Different input tubes and better internals I think


----------



## WALL-E

telecaster said:


> Please do, please do!!! We are all ears!
> 
> About your incoming OTL amp, what is your aim? Particular set of headphones in mind?


 
 Is almost done, currently testing with newly arrived HD800 it needs small adjustment and that's it, but chronically lack of time and other duties slow down it a bit,
 be patient please


----------



## Xenophon

wall-e said:


> Is almost done, currently testing with newly arrived HD800 it needs small adjustment and that's it, but chronically lack of time and other duties slow down it a bit,
> be patient please


 
 I hear you, my KT88-based  project is also in the doldrums for the same reasons, I've got the specs on my OPT's done but have to get them made now , designing specifically for optimum performance with my HE-6.  Seems like I can't bring out my soldering station without something coming up that requires my attention elsewhere.


----------



## White Lotus

RCA 6080 + NOS 6J4P random cheapies 
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 That's not where the amp usually lives.. Just a temporary setup.
  
 Er.. Also, ignore the volume knob positions. Not sure why I left them like that.


----------



## MJS242

Selling a perfect condition 339 if anyone is interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/728229/la-figaro-339


----------



## White Lotus

Can someone please explain the voodoo magic behind the volume knobs/pots?
  
 They seem to turn very easily once the amp has been on for a good amount of time. 
  
 Are they heat sensitive or something?


----------



## Mambosenior

Never any issues with volume knobs on mine. Same ease of turning whether amp is on or off.


----------



## White Lotus

Not sure if I'd call it an "issue" at this stage.. I actually really enjoy it.
  
 They still turn well when the amp is off, but once it's on and warmed up, they turn a LOT more easily, they feel as light as a feather. Can easily turn them with one finger.
  
 Any ideas? Is this abnormal?


----------



## Ultrainferno

It seems to be normal on the 339. They become much easier and smoother to turn when heated up. I can confirm. That's how you know your amp is at good working temperature.
 No idea what's causing it though. Tech guys to the rescue?


----------



## Mambosenior

I must confess that I have the 339 volume set to about 3/4 up and use a preamp to control gain. I use the amp rarely and only with T1 or DT880/600. My memory of the 339's knobs ease of turning is dated so Ultra's response appears to be on the mark. Thank you.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I think it's been months since I last fired on the 339. I've been way too busy lately.
 My most used setup right now is portable with custom IEMS. That didn't stop me from ordering my 3rd Audeze though


----------



## Mambosenior

3rd Audeze? I envy your neck muscles. Wearing those babies should be an Olympic event.
(Just razzing!) Enjoy.


----------



## White Lotus

339 + HD800 is absolutely brilliant.
  
 In my opinion, a match made in heaven.


----------



## Jewels

Hello all and thank you for providing great information in this thread. Has been very helpful.
  
 I just purchased La Figaro 339 from another Head-Fi'er and indeed, it is a great amplifier for HD 650 and HE-500, many others too I am sure.
  
 Tubes in use at the moment are RCA 6AS7G and Mullard EF80, which I found to be quite warm sounding, with good mid-range and body, yet accurate. Suitable for my ears.
  
 These Mullards are NOS, but they keep making some noises if idle when I am using HD 650. With HE-500 cannot hear anything. I first thought these tubes created distortion, but they seem to fine. I wonder if "first time use" for tubes can create anomalities more easily.
 Telefunken EF800 were silent but had been used for some time before I got the amp.
  
 La Figaro's power distribution seems to be very sturdy and well made. Has anyone tried upgraded power cables with this amp? I have one PS audio AC-5 and I could get another.
  
 In some equipment by my experience the upgraded power cable can bring great benefits if the power supply isnt such top notch.


----------



## Mambosenior

white lotus said:


> 339 + HD800 is absolutely brilliant.




It does sound terrific with HD-800! However, for me and in some bass-intensive tracks (ie.: "Flight of the Cosmic Hippo" by Bela Fleck) the bass is a bit too flabby relative to my speaker amp set ups (yes, I've tried almost every tube combination available to mankind!) Large orchestral works (Mahler, Bruckner, Richard Strauss, etc.), also challenge the 339 when it comes to visceral impact.

I keep the amp because it makes the finicky T1 and humble-and-honest DT-880 sound fabulous. Listening to well-recorded small ensembles (with/without singers) is a great pleasure.

Just my crusty $.02, please.


----------



## snip3r77

Sorry didn't want to flip back the hundred over pages.

What are the recommended tubes if one is using the HD800? Thanks


----------



## yuking09

6AS7G ,   L63


----------



## MJS242

yuking09 said:


> 6AS7G ,   L63


----------



## telecaster

Thanks Yuking, I wish I had a HD800 to testify! And yes L63 tubes are meant for the modded 339, not the default one.


----------



## MIKELAP

I am looking at the 339 very nice looking amp i see very popular with Senns HD650 and HE 500 HP but what is the consensus regarding the Senns HD800 i saw a couple negative comments are they recommended with this amp was reading that this amp is very neutral and SS like .i use my Senns with a WA2 and a Burson Conductor i also have a pair Denon's d-5000 anybody ever gave a listen with these HP. Appreciate your comments .


----------



## snip3r77

For the stocked 339, what are the recommended tubes for HD800?


----------



## White Lotus

To both of the above comments, I am using RCA 6080 + NOS 6J4P.
  
 It's fantastic with the HD800 - the best amp I've heard for the HD800 thus far.
  
 It rolls the treble just lightly enough to give a full bodied feel to the 800.
  


Spoiler: Pictures of the rig here - click!


----------



## MIKELAP

DELETED


----------



## MIKELAP

What are the good tubes for a unmodded 2013 revision stock 339 .Are the RCA 5693 reds part of those  Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

mikelap said:


> was reading that this amp is very neutral and SS like


 
  
 If there's anything this amp is not, it's that. IT's very smooth and has a warm tube sound when not using the stock tubes. I've had the WA2 and they're quite the opposites


----------



## White Lotus

Do you guys get humming from this amp? 
  
 I do - is this a result of the amp, or the tubes? 
  
 It's not annoying by any means. Just occasionally noticeable.


----------



## MIKELAP

white lotus said:


> Do you guys get humming from this amp?
> 
> I do - is this a result of the amp, or the tubes?
> 
> It's not annoying by any means. Just occasionally noticeable.


 
 Who knows it might be tubes i use to get a hum on another amp and it was the tube and eventually it almost went away best thing is to interchange tubes does it come from one side in particular or just try another set.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Probably your tubes


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## Ultrainferno

nice!


----------



## lustandwet

I heard my one of my friends telling me stories about Darkvoice and LaFigaro , quite interesting . Like brothers broke up due to something associated with money ...


----------



## MIKELAP

white lotus said:


>


 
 Did you find the source of the hum just curious i like this amp its very nice


----------



## Xenophon

mikelap said:


> I am looking at the 339 very nice looking amp i see very popular with Senns HD650 and HE 500 HP but what is the consensus regarding the Senns HD800 i saw a couple negative comments are they recommended with this amp was reading that this amp is very neutral and SS like .i use my Senns with a WA2 and a Burson Conductor i also have a pair Denon's d-5000 anybody ever gave a listen with these HP. Appreciate your comments .


 

 337 is neutral sounding -for a tube amp-, the 339 has a noticeably warmer voice.  Question of preference, I like the 337's voicing more.  The tubes you use also have an influence of course but imo not as much as the topology and operating point set by the designer.  Personally I like my HD-800 on the 337 and nobody will run away screaming while listening to them but it's true that the HD-800 do better on my SS gear.  Just an opinion of course.
  
 I like the DV/ La Figaro amps very much but they should do something about the different versions and make them more distinctive.  A good company producing a good product but their marketing to non-Chinese language markets could use a refresher.


----------



## hifimanrookie

xenophon said:


> I'm the guy running a pair of 6528 (heater current of 5 A), see pic below.  Posted about it in the 6AS7 tube rollers thread.  But as was said:  I own a modded 337, not a stock 339.  Works fine with me and there are other guys in that thread who also did this but it's very much not recommended and if you do it and it breaks things or sets your house on fire...don't call me.



Am glad to see my ex-baby (aka the dark one) still gets the attention/ affection it deserves from u my friend....but damn..those tubes are huge.. Whats next? nuclear reactors on ur 337 to make it sound even more powerful? It would probably work too, as that particular amp is modded to endure almost anything


----------



## Xenophon

hifimanrookie said:


> Am glad to see my ex-baby (aka the dark one) still gets the attention/ affection it deserves from u my friend....but damn..those tubes are huge.. Whats next? nuclear reactors on ur 337 to make it sound even more powerful? It would probably work too, as that particular amp is modded to endure almost anything


 
  
 Next would be an 833 tube-based amp, will require some remodelling as it's happy running on a B+ of 1500-2000 V, outputs >200W (and heats up your house and quadruples your fire policy premium in one fell swoop).
  
 Just joking,  I know a guy (electrical engineer) in Belgium who built one using these but I'm not comfortable sitting next to that thing, the plates glow a dull red (no hotspots though) and the voltages involved make it a specialist (and prohibitively expensive with all custom or wildly atypical components)  enterprise.
  
 The 337 is still seeing regular service, I'm building another tube amp now and it works nicely but I still have to settle on a nice enclosure.


----------



## hifimanrookie

jewels said:


> Hello all and thank you for providing great information in this thread. Has been very helpful.
> 
> I just purchased La Figaro 339 from another Head-Fi'er and indeed, it is a great amplifier for HD 650 and HE-500, many others too I am sure.
> 
> ...


i had a modded 337(the one xenoflex has now) and two things became appearant to me after i tried it:
1. Upgradin powercords: the 337 is sensitive to the powercords used..so i upgraded both of them.
2. Directly connect powercords into the wallsocket..no filters etc. It sounds best that way..

Ofcourse it was in my situation..a flat built in 1964, 4th floor in amsterdam..220-230v. Perhaps in other areas its different.


Ps..i have the two upgraded powercables on sale now..matched pair...with very expensive very heavy euro shuko connectors.were custombuilt for my 337.
 If ur interested..pm me


----------



## MJS242

For those that wanted an EF86 adapter, it looks like you can buy it directly from their website now:
  
 http://www.yuking09.com/product/6j4p-to-ef86-adapter/


----------



## White Lotus

mjs242 said:


> For those that wanted an EF86 adapter, it looks like you can buy it directly from their website now:
> 
> http://www.yuking09.com/product/6j4p-to-ef86-adapter/


 
  
 THANK YOU.
  
  
 This is great news.


----------



## xmdkq

To the user's machine


----------



## xmdkq

After the test completed the photos


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very nice!


----------



## hybridamp

Holy post count!  I've tried to read back through the thread's 160+ pages, but I'm going to be a complete turd and ask...  So what is everyone recommending for HD-650's in regards to input tubes?
  
 My favorites on my La Figaro 332 Classic were Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV, but I am now upgrading to a 339.
  
 My preference in tubes generally leans toward cavernous bass extension with a lot of output, solid mid-range, and sparkly high range with minimal roll-off (most would probably call this preference "bright", while I blame it on my preference towards metal tweeters, titanium drivers/horns in loudspeakers).


----------



## hifimanrookie

hybridamp said:


> Holy post count!  I've tried to read back through the thread's 160+ pages, but I'm going to be a complete turd and ask...  So what is everyone recommending for HD-650's in regards to input tubes?
> 
> My favorites on my La Figaro 332 Classic were Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV, but I am now upgrading to a 339.
> 
> My preference in tubes generally leans toward cavernous bass extension with a lot of output, solid mid-range, and sparkly high range with minimal roll-off (most would probably call this preference "bright", while I blame it on my preference towards metal tweeters, titanium drivers/horns in loudspeakers).



For the 339 u could try the following:
Driver tubes: rca red hot 5693 or tung sol sj7gt meshplates
Powertubes: tung sol 5998.


----------



## hybridamp

hifimanrookie said:


> For the 339 u could try the following:
> Driver tubes: rca red hot 5693 or tung sol sj7gt meshplates
> Powertubes: tung sol 5998.


 
  
 That's the second time someone has recommended the 6SJ7GT with Mesh Plates so I will have to give them a try. 
  
 Is there a common source you guys buy those from?


----------



## Xenophon

We had a limited group purchase a while back, coordinated by one of the European members.  Else it's a question of looking around on the web, eBay (caveat emptor) etc.  They're not that hard to find.  And obviously we're all competing for the best tubes too   Although I'm done for the time being, I enjoy listening to tubes but just built a couple of tube amps and am now focussing on DIY SS amp builds for the coming year.
  
 The TS 6SJ7GT are nice, no doubt.  So are the 5693, a bit less detailed though.  For the power tubes my favourites are the TS 5998, 7236 and some of the graphite plate 6080.  But for major signature changes I think it's better to start where the impact is largest, your headphones.  All a matter of taste and -putting on my asbestos suit here- I really doubt if many people could readily discern let along identify say, various flavours of 6080 for instance.


----------



## Ultrainferno

hifimanrookie said:


> For the 339 u could try the following:
> Driver tubes: rca red hot 5693 or tung sol sj7gt meshplates
> Powertubes: tung sol 5998.


 
  
 I disagree. For HD650 you do not need the 5998 power tubes at all and you're better off with some cheap RCA or Chatham 6AS7G. 5998 and HD650 don't work together, it's like a ferrari engine in a cruiser car.
 For input ou could try the 6SJ7GT Mesh with those 6AS7G, another great combo is the EF80 from mullard. The 5693 is only recommended for Orthodynamics, in other combinations this tube isn't the best of matches. (but for orthos, the 5998 & 5693 combo is nice even if I prefer my HE500 on the 6AS7G)
  
 Best power tubes I have are the bendix graphite plate, but these are getting expensive.
  


xenophon said:


> We had a limited group purchase a while back, coordinated by one of the European members.  Else it's a question of looking around on the web, eBay (caveat emptor) etc.  They're not that hard to find.  And obviously we're all competing for the best tubes too   Although I'm done for the time being, I enjoy listening to tubes but just built a couple of tube amps and am now focussing on DIY SS amp builds for the coming year.
> 
> The TS 6SJ7GT are nice, no doubt.  So are the 5693, a bit less detailed though.  For the power tubes my favourites are the TS 5998, 7236 and some of the graphite plate 6080.  But for major signature changes I think it's better to start where the impact is largest, your headphones.  All a matter of taste and -putting on my asbestos suit here- I really doubt if many people could readily discern let along identify say, various flavours of 6080 for instance.


 
  
 That was me who did the Group sale for the mesh plates. If there's enough demand I will do a new sale.

  

  
  
 I believe there is a pair for sale on the FS boards.
 I have a bunch of 7236 here but haven't felt the need to try them yet. Will be hard to beat the 6080 Graphites.


----------



## hybridamp

Thanks for the input guys.
  
 Those RCA 6SJ7GT look very nice.


----------



## adeadcrab

Hello all, I just received a La Figaro 339 '2013' amplifier and when I turned it on, the left power tube doesn't light up. The sides of the left is white at the base and the other is silver so I guess that it arrived broken. There's some glass or ceramic rattling in the left tube as well.

 Turning the amp on, both indicator lights were bIue. I checked the heat after turning them off and they were both hot... so does this mean that it might still work even if it doesn't light up? And is it risky to try to plug in a headphone when one tube does not work, or will the left channel just be quieter/silent? 

 Last thing; are the tubes for the stock and 2013 339 the same? And are the russian 'otk 1' tubes good? I know the chinese power tubes are not the best having gone through the thread, didn't expect to have russian tubes sent to me though.

 Thank you for helping, I am looking forward to trying out the La Figaro!!


----------



## MIKELAP

adeadcrab said:


> Hello all, I just received a La Figaro 339 '2013' amplifier and when I turned it on, the left power tube doesn't light up. The sides of the left is white at the base and the other is silver so I guess that it arrived broken. There's some glass or ceramic rattling in the left tube as well.
> 
> Turning the amp on, both indicator lights were bIue. I checked the heat after turning them off and they were both hot... so does this mean that it might still work even if it doesn't light up? And is it risky to try to plug in a headphone when one tube does not work, or will the left channel just be quieter/silent?
> 
> ...


 
   Do they look something like this if so i wouldnt use it. if you think its still good try a cheap headphone first wouldnt want to blow the good ones. you will probably change those out anyways .Use the SEARCH THIS THREAD FUNCTION .you will find your answers .


----------



## hifimanrookie

I would never use my amp if one tube didnt work...its to dangerous! 
I would just get another pair of tubes (as u need matched pairs to make the 339 sound on its best)..
But just to be sure...buy a cheap pair...so u can check whether its just the broken tube or that the socket of the amp is not working or something else...am almost sure its just a broken tube..and in that case...DONT use it...dont try ur luck...buy a cheap pair and try it with those...if they both work...then buy better ones to replace ur pair with one broken tube..

But ofcourse its up to u...me? I would never ever use my amp with one tube not glowing/working..i would switch it off immediately and let it cool down..switch out both the tubes (power or driver tubes) and switch it on again without the headphones connected..if they both light up..try them out with a cheapish headphone...and only then i would be relaxed to connect my premium headphone to it...BETTER SAFE THEN SORRY i always say..

But as i said..its probably a broken tube..good luck with it.


----------



## adeadcrab

edit: removed


----------



## Xenophon

Don't try using that tube, it's defective.  You risk your headphones or the amp, it's just not worth it.  If you received the tube from LF in that state, send them a mail; they should have known something was off.  If I were you I'd just order myself a new pair.  Don't go for anything super expensive to begin with, read this thread and get it from a reputable seller close to where you are located to avoid import hassles and costs.


----------



## adeadcrab

xenophon said:


> Don't try using that tube, it's defective.


 

 I bought it from a reseller on ebay, not directly from yuking. I am looking at a pair of 'RCA JAN 6AS7G Tube' on ebay, which should be ok for now.

 I am thinking of changing the stock input tubes, would these be worth buying? 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6J4P-6AU6-EF94-HF-Pentode-Tubes-Glass-Envelope-NOS-8pc-/131181968705?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1e8b0dfd41

 The price for these input tubes is $4 each so I am skeptical that they would be any better than the russian tubes.

 The input tubes sent to me with the LF look just like these:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Do try to stay away from the Chinese and Russian input tubes. The winged svetlana power tubes can be quite good but only buy them from a reputable seller. Didn't you get EF80 or another adapter from Yuking?
 Your left power tube is broken, it's that easy. Don't use it anymore and don't turn on your amp. Wait till you get new tubes


----------



## adeadcrab

I bought from a reseller and there were no adapters. Going to order GE 6AC7 and RCA 6AS7G tomorrow and I will update when the amp is working; thanks all!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Not sure what input tubes your 339 takes but double check the 6AC7 just to be sure


----------



## adeadcrab

I got that recommendation from phiero's review way back on page 14
  
*Amp Tubes (Little Outside Ones), in order of sound quality:*
  
 EF800 from Telefunken (with converter)
 EF80s from Telefunken & other brands (with converter)
 6AC7s from GE
 6SJ7s (both metal & glasstop) from RCA, Mullard, NEC etc.
 Stock WF80/EF80 Tubes
 Stock Russian 6*4 Tubes

 And the stock russian tubes I have say 6*4 on them... am I on the right track?


----------



## Ultrainferno

somewhere in this thread I made a comparison chart of the 339 tubes with Russian, US an EU names. somewhere...


----------



## snip3r77

I'm looking at modding this amp.

Anyone has a BOM list on how to mod this? 

BTW, I may also seek the help of my local amp tech guy, if he looks at the amp will he be able to know on how to mod this?

Also, any idea on what are the components that are worth to upgrade? those upgrades that didn't affect sound of course I will not touch it.

Last but not least, worth to mod this or upgrade to a something higher end? 

Thanks.


----------



## adeadcrab

The designer of the la figaro has said in the past:

 'I redesigned the new machine 339 in order to further improve 337. The output capacitance of 337 series machines is only 50μF but 339 is 130μF, so 339 have more strength in the bass'

 I'm no expert, check for yourself if you can raise the capacitance to 200-250 for better bass response? Besides that I have nothing else to suggest.


----------



## Mambosenior

snip3r77 said:


> ...but not least, worth to mod this or upgrade to a something higher end?




The 339 IS high end.


----------



## Xenophon

mambosenior said:


> The 339 IS high end.


 

 +1 I've seen amps from 'reputed' brands selling at 5-6 times the price opened up only to find lower grade components, shoddy and sometimes unsafe builds etc.  The DV/LF amps are very good as far as quality goes but their marketing is a disaster, that's what keeps 'em down.
  
 If you absolutely want to mod then I'd advise you to start studying electronics and go from there.  On my 337 the power supply was upgraded, caps changed...but I don't know what the present 339 config is, except for the caps change that was mentioned.  It's a good product as it is.


----------



## kanshouhin

The excess capacitance will make the bass transient response no good.Moderation is best.


----------



## kanshouhin

My BOM at #1548.



snip3r77 said:


> I'm looking at modding this amp.
> 
> Anyone has a BOM list on how to mod this?
> 
> ...


----------



## adeadcrab

ultrainferno said:


> The winged svetlana power tubes can be quite good but only buy them from a reputable seller.


 

 Have you heard about the plain svetlana 6AS7G power tubes as well as the winged? People are mentioning in the thread that svetlana tubes are similiar to SS, I am thinking of getting some and comparing them to a SS setup. Never tried tubes before...

 I bit the bullet and am waiting on:
  
 Matched Pair GE 6AC7
 GE Red Hots 5693
 and
 RCA 6AS7G
 Dawn Sound 6N13PT (which I think will not perform that well, I just wanted to compare as I never had a tube amp before).


----------



## Xenophon

adeadcrab said:


> Have you heard about the plain svetlana 6AS7G power tubes as well as the winged? People are mentioning in the thread that svetlana tubes are similiar to SS, I am thinking of getting some and comparing them to a SS setup. Never tried tubes before...
> 
> I bit the bullet and am waiting on:
> 
> ...


 

 The sound is imo determined by (decreasing importance):  headphones, amp topology, tubes, dac.
  
 The 339 is said to be a lot warmer than the 337; I personally like a neutral sounding amp so the 337 is right up my alley.  But the sound is different from SS gear, no mistake.  That can be a good or a bad thing depending on what you like.  It's said that the 337 is -in its class- one of the most ss sounding tube amps, with your 339 that will be less so.  If you like SS gear with a bit of a tube flavour, look at something using JFETS such as some of the FirstWatt amps (designed for speaker use but they'll drive most headphones just fine if you're careful).  I think the winged =C= Svetlanas are nice tubes, prefer them over the RCA.  And the 5693 are one of my favourites, very nice.


----------



## adeadcrab

xenophon said:


> I think the winged =C= Svetlanas are nice tubes, prefer them over the RCA.


 
 Do you have experience with regular svetlana tubes? For example:

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/221583289027?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=107&chn=ps

 Just was interested in seeing how much they would be different to RCAs, I think I will enjoy the tube sound for what it is.


----------



## Ultrainferno

If RCA would be the letter A, Svetlana would be the letter V. Just saying they don't sound anything alike
 Personally I prefer the RCA over the russians any day, but I like smooth tube sound, and my compatriot like solid state sound. That pretty much explaines our difference in tube preference as well


----------



## kanshouhin

My 339 Reference & #2439's 339 Custom.
  

  
  
 Grado PS-1000 & RS-1 Testing.....


----------



## Ultrainferno

kanshouhin said:


> My 339 Reference & #2439's 339 Custom.


 
  
  
 I love the black version. What else besides cosmetics were modified in this version?


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> I love the black version. What else besides cosmetics were modified in this version?


 
 Ultra bro, did you mod yours?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nope, I just had to replace one left channel resistor that went boom. It's fully stock, besides the tubes.
 I hardly ever use my 339 anymore, I just don't have the time but I'm keeping it!


----------



## kanshouhin

ultrainferno said:


> I love the black version. What else besides cosmetics were modified in this version?


 
  

 Inter Cable connection: Oyade 510 OCC sliver, Neotech OCC sliver, Gold-plating wire

 RCA input: WBT 2010ag

 Film Cap: MIT PPFX, M-Cap Supreme Silver foil, EC

 Elect Cap:BHC

 Resistor: Caddock,Figaro Custom

 Diode: ......Unkown

 Attenuator: DACT CT-2

 Tube socket: CMC telfon

 Solder: WBT Silver Solder


----------



## White Lotus

Gah, the all black faceplates look so good.


----------



## Oskari

adeadcrab said:


> Have you heard about the plain svetlana 6AS7G power tubes as well as the winged?


 
  


adeadcrab said:


> Do you have experience with regular svetlana tubes? For example:


 
  
 Those are the same thing. The "winged C" is just the factory symbol. You can see it in the photos.


----------



## snip3r77

For the longest time I was using 7236 and I just changed to RCA 6AS7G, gain is lower but the BASS is much much better. Overall I feel it owns the 7236.
 Is this findings similar for you guys?


----------



## Xenophon

snip3r77 said:


> For the longest time I was using 7236 and I just changed to RCA 6AS7G, gain is lower but the BASS is much much better. Overall I feel it owns the 7236.
> Is this findings similar for you guys?


 

 What I found with my amp (DV 337) is that the bass on the 7236 doesn't reach as deep and sounds spatially more compressed than with the RCA 6AS7G (if that description makes sense to you).  Wether it owns the 7236 depends on your tastes I guess, with classical instrumental I prefer the 7236, more finesse and detail in the mids *imo*.
  
 Your post gave me the perfect excuse to give my 7236 a listen


----------



## adeadcrab

RCA 6AS7G and the Tung Sol 5998 are the most talked about in this thread. Good to know you like them as I am waiting on the same tubes.

 What input tubes do you use?


----------



## hifimanrookie

adeadcrab said:


> RCA 6AS7G and the Tung Sol 5998 are the most talked about in this thread. Good to know you like them as I am waiting on the same tubes.
> 
> 
> What input tubes do you use?



Tung sol sj7gt meshplates and rca5693 red hots are regarded good input tubes...the meshplates especially match well with the ts 5998... For planars! I used that pair in my modded 337 ( now property of xenophon) with my modded he500...perfect pairing....
Or try my second best favorite..the bendix 6080WB graphite plates (slotted)..


----------



## Xenophon

adeadcrab said:


> RCA 6AS7G and the Tung Sol 5998 are the most talked about in this thread. Good to know you like them as I am waiting on the same tubes.
> 
> What input tubes do you use?


 

 For the input tubes I currently use TS 6SJ7GT (mesh plates).  But I'm lazy and for some reason I don't rotate them half as much as the power tubes while they arguably could have an equal or maybe even greater influence on the sound you hear; but I'll leave it at that; there are probably people who could draw up a table with sound descriptions between the various permutations of input/power tubes and more power to them but if I were to try I'd start feeling like a sham voodoo priest.
  
 In 9 cases out of 10, when doing a blind A/B with power tubes, people will select the one that has higher gain, all other factors remaining equal. It's the way the brain works, see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ


----------



## snip3r77

xenophon said:


> What I found with my amp (DV 337) is that the bass on the 7236 doesn't reach as deep and sounds spatially more compressed than with the RCA 6AS7G (if that description makes sense to you).  Wether it owns the 7236 depends on your tastes I guess, with classical instrumental I prefer the 7236, more finesse and detail in the mids *imo*.
> 
> Your post gave me the perfect excuse to give my 7236 a listen




The bass for 7236 sounds punchy and fast. The RCA 6as7 has more bloom and probably it sounds more full.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> RCA 6AS7G and the Tung Sol 5998 are the most talked about in this thread. Good to know you like them as I am waiting on the same tubes.
> 
> 
> What input tubes do you use?




As per hifimanrookie, I'm using noth Tung sol sj7gt meshplates and rca5693 red hots. In future might want to try EFs with a converter from Yuking.


----------



## snip3r77

Currently using HE-500, may I know which headphones that I should be looking at if I were to stick with this amp? Upgrade not sidegrade.
 I felt HE-560 might be a sidegrade. Maybe Audeze?


----------



## Xenophon

snip3r77 said:


> Currently using HE-500, may I know which headphones that I should be looking at if I were to stick with this amp? Upgrade not sidegrade.
> I felt HE-560 might be a sidegrade. Maybe Audeze?


 

 Next to unanswerable imo:  what type of sound do you prefer and how much are you willing to spend?  The 339 is said (I own a 337) to have a warm sound, in combination with  warm sounding headphones that may or may not become too much, depending on your taste, it's strictly subjective and de gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum....  One more objective parameter might be the headphone's impedance; it doesn't really play for planars but for dynamic cans you might want to avoid very low impedance headphones.
  
 I like my 337 with the HE-500 for instance but for my taste and music (classical) that's about as warm as I want to go, I tried an LCD-3 (on a neutral sounding ss amp) and for me that was too dark.  The DV/La Figaro amps play very nice with the HD-800 imo, that's in technical terms definitely an upgrade, the 337 (and the 339 presumably more so) brings down the treble and extreme (sometimes too much) detail a bit and they hit my sweet spot.  If output power were higher the HE-6 would be on my list too but power specs and sensitivity of those being what they are, it's not a great combo.
  
 The best but disappointing answer to your question is imo that you'll just have to go out and try to audition as much as possible, what works for someone might not be what you want.


----------



## adeadcrab

snip3r77 said:


> Currently using HE-500, may I know which headphones that I should be looking at if I were to stick with this amp?


 

 Sennheiser 650 and Audeze LCD-2 have been mentioned as sounding good on this amp, regardless of the LF darker sound. Don't have any recommendations for you though.

 Also: are rusted contacts on tubes ok for use with the LF?


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Sennheiser 650 and Audeze LCD-2 have been mentioned as sounding good on this amp, regardless of the LF darker sound. Don't have any recommendations for you though.
> 
> Also: are rusted contacts on tubes ok for use with the LF?


 
  
 always clean that off before.


----------



## snip3r77

I would like to have you guys opinion on what "works" with this amp. Of course I will definitely go and audit it before purchase.
  
 This list would probably assist me on my quest for the upgrade.
  
 1) HE560 ( not sure if it's just a different flavor )
 2) HD800
 3) The Auduzes ? ( LCD 3 ? LCD X ? ) Is the 15ohm pose a problem to the LF 339 ?
 4) Anything else?


----------



## hifimanrookie

snip3r77 said:


> I would like to have you guys opinion on what "works" with this amp. Of course I will definitely go and audit it before purchase.
> 
> This list would probably assist me on my quest for the upgrade.
> 
> ...




What i tried and heared myself on the 337 i had:

Good pairing:
He500 (didnt hear the he560 with the 337 i had)
Hd800
Hd650

Not so good:
Lcd 2.2, lcd3


----------



## Ultrainferno

snip3r77 said:


> I would like to have you guys opinion on what "works" with this amp. Of course I will definitely go and audit it before purchase.
> 
> This list would probably assist me on my quest for the upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. yes, I have it. Good match but the HE500 is even better.
 2. Don't have it but it is a great match with the 300Ohm HD600 and 650 which I have
 3. With the right tubes an ok match with the LCD2/3. Great match with the LCD XC. I have them
 4. I love the 339 with Beyerdynamic headphones. I have the DT770/990/COP/T70/T90


----------



## snip3r77

1. yes, I have it. Good match but the HE500 is even better.
>> can you pls explain more on this He500 is even better? Did you use the new Hifiman pads or Jergpads?
 my gut feel also tells me the HE560 is just a different flavor and just a sidegrade

2. Don't have it but it is a great match with the 300Ohm HD600 and 650 which I have
>> For HD650 I guess it could be just a sidegrade for me.

3. With the right tubes an ok match with the LCD2/3. Great match with the LCD XC. I have them
>> That really throws back the Audeze into my pick list since all of them are quite similar in specs.
LCD3 <<-- this would be easiest to drive?
Impedance 110 ohms
Efficiency 93dB / 1mW

LCDXC / C <<-- This would be OK too since you're musing it already.
Impedance 20 ohms
Efficiency 95dB / 1mW

LCD2
Impedance 70 ohms <<-- This would be OK too.
Efficiency 93dB / 1mW

Just wondering what tubes are you using?

4. I love the 339 with Beyerdynamic headphones. I have the DT770/990/COP/T70/T90
>> The 990 is quite cheap over at AMZ. Should I include the T1 Tesla to the equation?

Out of so many headphones, which one do you pick up the most? And which one you use for which music genre?

Apologize for so many questions. Happy Friday!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Answers below!
  
 Quote:


snip3r77 said:


> 1. yes, I have it. Good match but the HE500 is even better. -> Use 6AS7G and 6SJ7GT or EF80
> >> can you pls explain more on this He500 is even better? Did you use the new Hifiman pads or Jergpads? -> Hifiman Velour. The 339 and HE500 is more magical and smooth sounding than the HE560
> my gut feel also tells me the HE560 is just a different flavor and just a sidegrade -> the 560 is completely different
> 
> ...





> 4. I love the 339 with Beyerdynamic headphones. I have the DT770/990/COP/T70/T90
> >> The 990 is quite cheap over at AMZ. Should I include the T1 Tesla to the equation? - I really hate the T1
> 
> Out of so many headphones, which one do you pick up the most? And which one you use for which music genre? - I mostly use the LCD XC and HE-400i nowadays at home with the V281 amp. It changes a lot though
> ...


----------



## sgbwill2

Hi all, Its probably been asked and answered before but I cannot find the answers. Has anyone done an A/B comparison between the 2011 and 2013 version of the La Figaro 339? I realize that some of the components are different inside the amp but does this result in a sound difference worth the $100+ dollars extra? On headfonia the reviewer of the 2011 version stated that the 2013 version is supposedly a warmer amp than the 2011 version and though he has not compared the two he said he wouldn't like the 2011 version to be any warmer than it already is. Can anyone shed any light on this?
  
 Thanks


----------



## adeadcrab

Someone a few pages back knows Yuking and/or has worked on the amps themselves, and said that the 2013 is warmer. I can tell you that after having a few days trying the new LF 339, that it is warmer than the previous solid state amp that I had.


----------



## Xenophon

I can't comment on the 339 but imo 95% of tube amps will sound 'warmer' than ss gear, it's the nature of the beast.  You'll be hard pressed to find people who can compare the various models of 339 amp, they're rare enough as it is.  I'd advise you to try (via a member who has offered to talk to him in cantonese or mandarin) to ask the manufacturer directly.  Also, I didn't read the headphone article but check with which headphones they tested as that has a major influence on the final sound and if memory serves they have a penchant for warmer sounding cans.
  
 Regarding value:  imo the amps represent great value, irrespective of the model.  I've seen and heard tube amps costing >3 times the price of my 337 that didn't come close.  Same with the pictures of the 339 that have been posted here:  it's absolutely first class construction, you'll find fancier brand stickers but not better build quality.


----------



## adeadcrab

even with all stock tubes this amp has surpassed my expectations! Very analytical sound, wide and detailed soundstage. Super powerful bass, slightly tamed highs yet still detailed. I had inteference from my PC, though after switching to spdif on my DAC/preamp that has been solved. Really glad I bought this, waiting on new tubes to arrive although the originals are still impressing me!! Great amp.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You'll be even more surprised with the better tubes. If you bought american or European tubes you probably will get a smoother, warmer and more romantic sound


----------



## sgbwill2

Thanks for the reply's I ended up going for the 2011 version as that was the model used in the headfonia review which was raved about. Hopefully it will be a major upgrade from my little dot mk iii amp. As for cans they used the main cans were sennheiser hd 600 and 650's and I myself own a pair of 650's, and they state they are a match made in heaven. Hopefully this is true!


----------



## kanshouhin

sgbwill2 said:


> Hi all, Its probably been asked and answered before but I cannot find the answers. Has anyone done an A/B comparison between the 2011 and 2013 version of the La Figaro 339? I realize that some of the components are different inside the amp but does this result in a sound difference worth the $100+ dollars extra? On headfonia the reviewer of the 2011 version stated that the 2013 version is supposedly a warmer amp than the 2011 version and though he has not compared the two he said he wouldn't like the 2011 version to be any warmer than it already is. Can anyone shed any light on this?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 See #1761 & #2069 in the thread.


----------



## adeadcrab

Way back on page 58, telecaster posts a review of GEC 6080 power tubes. I am looking to buy something similiar, I think that it is compatible: GE JAN 6080 WC. WC is still compatible, right? Any 6080 should be okay?

 Edit: dumb question

 To add something worthwhile to this post, I received a pair 6AS7G, planning on trying it with 6AC7 and then the red hot 5693. Decided to postpone changing tubes from stock as I am still happy with them for now! Would like to find the Tung Sol mesh plates as I have no other input tubes besides these, can't find them anywhere. If there is another group buy I would get some.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

GEC and GE are very different animals


----------



## sgbwill2

kanshouhin said:


> See #1761 & #2069 in the thread.


 
 Thanks for the post, I already know the internal differences but was wondering how much of a difference they make to the sound.


----------



## adeadcrab

nic rhodes said:


> GEC and GE are very different animals


 
 Oh well, can never have too many tubes.

 Ultrainferno, did you ever review the RCA 6SJ7WGT mesh plates? Wanted to buy those as there are not many Tung Sol mesh plates around...


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Ultrainferno, did you ever review the RCA 6SJ7WGT mesh plates? Wanted to buy those as there are not many Tung Sol mesh plates around...


 
  
 No I didn't review them. I did sell them though. They are the same as the TS, just a rebrand. I think I still have a pair or 2 in my private stock.


----------



## snip3r77

Just gotten the LCDX at a good price, a nice Xmas pressie for myself. 

As for the 339, using 5693 RCA reds and RCA 6AS7G. Pretty loud at 11 o clock.

Even my O2 only needs 12 o'clock @ low gain is loud enough. 

Tried 
TH900 - meh
TH500RP = quite ok
LCD2 = meh
HD800 = meh and very hollow
HE 560 = PITA to power, very light though. miles away from the LCDs
LCD XC = didn't really like the closed sound
LCD 3 = a warmer LCDX
LCD X = neutral 

Gears used during testing
DAC + Amp : Invicta
DAC Invicta , Amp : Burson Conductor SL
DAC Invicta , Amp : Woo Audio WA22


----------



## adeadcrab

snip3r77 said:


> Gears used during testing
> DAC + Amp : Invicta


 

 Wow, some nice gear there . I am running Audio GD fun as DAC/Preamp; have you tried comparing with a lower grade DAC or preamp ?


 Must be cliche to say this, I am hearing things through this amp that I haven't ever heard in the past. It sounds like there is more space around each instrument and I can pick apart easily individual tracks where a lot is going on. Am more impressed with the detail retrieval than I had expected.

 Effortless to listen to, and impossible to stop playing once I start..

 when you draw water from a well you must not forget who dug the well

 当你从井里打水，你一定不要忘记谁挖的井


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> Wow, some nice gear there . I am running Audio GD fun as DAC/Preamp; have you tried comparing with a lower grade DAC or preamp ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you're talking about both my HE500 and LCDX, I'm actually powering from my o2.
Burning in using the o2 and I think it's quite OK, have not done any critical listening yet.


----------



## adeadcrab

I meant have you noticed any noticeable differences with cheap and expensive DACs when using the LF 339?


----------



## Xenophon

adeadcrab said:


> I meant have you noticed any noticeable differences with cheap and expensive DACs when using the LF 339?


 

 This is going to be an unpopular message but anyway:  I've meanwhile tried DACs ranging from an el cheapo -but by no means bad- ODAC, all the way to an MSB Diamond dac IV+ which I got to try for a couple of hours.  Apart from the filters that are applied and where some small differences sometimes are noticeable (on very resolving ss amps), to me they basically sound the same on the same amp.  
  
 I'm sure some are theoretically better than others but any differences are mostly mathematical and beyond the threshold of audibility, especially if you then send the signal through a tube amp which even if well constructed has distortion that's at least an order of magnitude higher than a halfway decent ss amp.  Don't get me wrong, I love tubes.  But if signal fidelity is what you're looking for then you have to look at ss gear and any minute dac differences will imo be swamped by the amplifier.
  
 Just my 2 cents, if someone feels a gazillion bucks DAC sounds better:  more power to them,  I'm not about to argue the point.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> I meant have you noticed any noticeable differences with cheap and expensive DACs when using the LF 339?




To me there is a difference, I can A/B out between an audioquest dragonfly and odac. The odac is better than dragonfly, more detail for the LF339


----------



## Xenophon

snip3r77 said:


> To me there is a difference, I can A/B out between an audioquest dragonfly and odac. The odac is better than dragonfly, more detail for the LF339


 

 Do you think you can do this or have you actually done it under controlled circumstances when someone else (or a program) was doing the switching and gotten a statistically relevant result?  Bias can be a powerful thing.  Anyway, I'll give it a rest, discussion of double bind tests is only allowed in the sound science forum.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Please stop the BS guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Of course you can hear the difference between DACS, would be bad if there were no differences


----------



## adeadcrab

Using my audio gd fun as preamp, soundstage was more wide when using SS amp. I wanted to know how well high level preamps scaled with the LF. I tried using just my iphone connected to the LF and the soundstage was squashed, detail was not as good.

 ~~~~~

 Been using the RCA JAN 6AS7G with 5693 Red Hots, waiting on more tubes to make a list and I will compare.


----------



## sgbwill2

I'm now part of the 339 club! I've taken some pictures of the inside. Sure looks like the 2013 version to me but I purchased the 2011 version which was $100 less. Maybe I got lucky and they sent the 2013 version by mistake . The only problem now is that the seller forgot to include the power cables so I am unable to use it


----------



## Ultrainferno

I think that's a model in between actually. I don't think they ever come with power cables. Just unplug 2 other devices


----------



## snip3r77

sgbwill2 said:


> I'm now part of the 339 club! I've taken some pictures of the inside. Sure looks like the 2013 version to me but I purchased the 2011 version which was $100 less. Maybe I got lucky and they sent the 2013 version by mistake . The only problem now is that the seller forgot to include the power cables so I am unable to use it




You can just use 2pcs of cables that are used by your PC.


----------



## sgbwill2

Ahh ok  and I dont have 2 power cables unfortunately. Only 1


----------



## Ultrainferno

Listen single mono then


----------



## sgbwill2

Never mind I found a spare one. just gotta plug it in and fire it up


----------



## sgbwill2

All works well. originally there was a hiss in the right ear but I took out the tubes and cleaned the pins on the NOS RCA 6as7's and the hiss has gone


----------



## Xenophon

sgbwill2 said:


> All works well. originally there was a hiss in the right ear but I took out the tubes and cleaned the pins on the NOS RCA 6as7's and the hiss has gone


 

 Enjoy, it's possible that the sound will still change a bit, new capacitors need to settle in for a couple of hours before they reach equilibrium. I wonder about the version you have, that's one of the weak spots with the LF amps; sound and build quality are very good but changelog documentation is a disaster.


----------



## sgbwill2

xenophon said:


> Enjoy, it's possible that the sound will still change a bit, new capacitors need to settle in for a couple of hours before they reach equilibrium. I wonder about the version you have, that's one of the weak spots with the LF amps; sound and build quality are very good but changelog documentation is a disaster.


 
 As Ultrainferno said it seems to be some sort of hybrid of the 2011 and 2013 amps. I'm happy though that it has the upgraded resistors . So far I am very happy with the sound from the RCA 6as7's and Japanese 6sj7 mesh plates though in the near future I am hoping to get 6080 graphite plates and some tung sol mesh plates to try out.


----------



## MJS242

sgbwill2 said:


> As Ultrainferno said it seems to be some sort of hybrid of the 2011 and 2013 amps. I'm happy though that it has the upgraded resistors . So far I am very happy with the sound from the RCA 6as7's and Japanese 6sj7 mesh plates though in the near future I am hoping to get 6080 graphite plates and some tung sol mesh plates to try out.


 
  
  
 http://www.yuking09.com/faq/


----------



## sgbwill2

mjs242 said:


> http://www.yuking09.com/faq/


 
 I compared it to that before. It seems to be most similar to the 2013 version but there are still there differences between them.


----------



## MJS242

sgbwill2 said:


> I compared it to that before. It seems to be most similar to the 2013 version but there are still there differences between them.


 
  
 Yeah it's weird, anyway, enjoy your new amp!


----------



## sgbwill2

mjs242 said:


> Yeah it's weird, anyway, enjoy your new amp!


 
 Ye it is. at least its unique! . The case is definitely the old 2011 case though as it doesn't have the side grills, but components mainly fit the 2013 criteria. All i know is it sounds great and I'm very happy with it so far .


----------



## MJS242

By the way, did you buy from eBay? As far as I know that's the only way you can get a 2011 version (unless you buy used).  I wonder if some of these eBay resellers are modifying the amps.  Both my 2011 and 2013 amps have side grills.


----------



## sgbwill2

Yes I bought it from ebay. The original case didn't have side grills as can be seen from the pictures on the yuking website FAQ section. The amp doesn't seem modified in any way. My guess is that yuking uses different components from time to time depending on how much they have left in stock. Unfortunately as stated before when they make internal changes it is not well documented so who knows unless I contact them directly.


----------



## adeadcrab

I bought the 2013 revision and the outside chassis looks the same as that.

 Edit: Just double checked my case, the newer models must be CE certified now as there is a CE sticker on there.

 Double edit: my guess is that when releasing the new 2013 revision, the old chassis was used and components were upgraded to make the amp a 2013 version.


----------



## sgbwill2

I'm currently using a Topping D20 as a DAC to the La Figaro 339. I am looking to upgrade it and was wondering is there a particularly good match for the La Figaro that people would recommend? thanks


----------



## xmdkq

Old product has not produced
  
  The new and improved products, internal material contrast


----------



## Carlitos

sgbwill2 said:


> I'm currently using a Topping D20 as a DAC to the La Figaro 339. I am looking to upgrade it and was wondering is there a particularly good match for the La Figaro that people would recommend? thanks


 
 the benchmark dac1 or digital link is all you need for the 339...
  
 or HRT MS2+ if you're on a budget
  
 das it mane


----------



## Carlitos

*PS Audio Digital Link 3


----------



## sgbwill2

I was looking at the maverick audio and audio-gd range. how are these?


----------



## Carlitos

i have no idea


----------



## Ultrainferno

Stay away from Maverick, not worth investing in. Did that a kong time ago when I was starting. Waste of money. Audio gd has some good price quality gear


----------



## sgbwill2

ultrainferno said:


> Stay away from Maverick, not worth investing in. Did that a kong time ago when I was starting. Waste of money. Audio gd has some good price quality gear


 
 Thanks very much. Think I will save up for an Audio-GD then. Gonna have to fork out even more money haha. Thats the only problem with this hobby, we always strive for a better sound which often means having to spend more money =/.


----------



## snip3r77

The dragonfly 1.2 is ok too


----------



## kanshouhin

sgbwill2 said:


> Thanks for the post, I already know the internal differences but was wondering how much of a difference they make to the sound.


 
  
 #1761
  
 Originally Posted by *kanshouhin* 






 Noninductive Resistors

 I had been heard it. Like change Shuguang 6N5P to Tungsol 6080 than before. Sounds more Clearly and pure.


----------



## adeadcrab

Recommending a DAC with optical out; inteference was really bad until I switched from USB to optical.


----------



## snip3r77

For LCD-X, what tube drivers should I use? Currently have RCA Reds and TS 6SL7gt


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's easy to drive, I'd even use some EF80 or 6SJ7


----------



## adeadcrab

Delivery arrived for 4 * RCA 6SJ7WGT, and when I inspected them I found that they were not the mesh plates! Solid plate all the way around.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> Delivery arrived for 4 * RCA 6SJ7WGT, and when I inspected them I found that they were not the mesh plates! Solid plate all the way around.




Most rave about the TS mesh plates


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Delivery arrived for 4 * RCA 6SJ7WGT, and when I inspected them I found that they were not the mesh plates! Solid plate all the way around.


 
  
 didn't you check that in advance?


----------



## adeadcrab

ultrainferno said:


> didn't you check that in advance?


 

 Was merely hoping for a mesh plate, saw the model number and bought them regardless.

 A few opinions: (TLR - Svetlana power tubes are my favourite for their soundstage, 6SJ7WGT or 5693 for input tubes)

 Svetlana 6AS7G + RCA 6SJ7WGT: Wide soundstage, good upper range detail.
 RCA JAN 6AS7G + Red Hots 5693: Relaxing sound. Muted upper range. More narrow soundstage and strongest bass response. Best with Sennheiser 650; most tubelike sound signature.
 GE JAN 6080 + Red Hots 5693 - Wider soundstage than RCA 6AS7G, more pronounced sub bass response.

 Power tubes:

 1) Svetlana 6AS7G: Big fan of the soundstage and detail retrieval, especially for the price. Good with 5693 and 6SJWGT for more bass, or stock 6J4 for listening to classical.
 2) GE JAN 6080WC: Powerful bass and clearer detail than RCA (imo).
 3) RCA JAN 6AS7G: Relaxing warm tube, slightly more narrow soundstage and rolled off treble. Best for tube sound, maybe later I will appreciate them more for what it is.
 4) Stock 6N13P: Good starter tube, bass is improved upon with other tubes.

 Driver tubes:

 1) RCA 6SJ7WGT: Best combination of bass and upper range detail, wide soundstage. My favourite all-rounder with Svetlana 6AS7G's.
 2) RCA/GE 5693: Best low-end emphasis.
 3) Svetlana stock 6J4: Good performance for a stock tube, 5693 red hots have a tighter and more emphasised bass.


----------



## wazzupi

uk parts house ? My amp came slightly damaged it, looked like there was just some damage to the volume knob (It was very loose)  *right knob only* but it got worse overtime, I had to play with the knob everytime i turned the unit on to get it to work now its completely done doesn't have any audio coming from that side I'd love to find a way to repair and or replace that particular unit,parts needed I'd appreciate it if someone could help me I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## wazzupi

Everything looks ok, from outside I've never soldered anything, so I can only assume I have to remove that piece and find out whats wrong with it in the last image I posted I had remove the knob and hold that metal piece pushed towards my left in order to hear any music or sound coming out of it, also the problem got worse the longer the unit was on on first boot. I had to really mess with that knob at times to get it to stay in place I actually some how managed to fixate the knob in a way that I would never be able to change the volume on that side but it would play until maybe 6 months ago it just stopped working all together, any help would be awesome !! UPDATE: oh I actually managed to remove that metal piece I got my finger on it actually got loose and came out easily thats when it stopped working all together to clarify.


----------



## wazzupi

what would you call this ?? if unfamiliar its where the right knob assembly is.


----------



## sgbwill2

wazzupi said:


> what would you call this ?? if unfamiliar its where the right knob assembly is.


 
 I wish I could help you but my electrical maintenance skills are extremely poor  good luck though I'm sure you can fix it!


----------



## Xenophon

Methinks you'll have to change the pot assembly.  That involves finding a new equivalent part (there are various options) and some tinkering and (de)soldering.  No offence but I'm guessing that if you knew how to solder and had the gear you wouldn't have posted this in the first place so what I'd recommend is that you bring it to any electronics repair place (well, one that does audio equipment would be nice of course) and have them take care of it.  It's not terribly hard to do but you'll have to get materials, something can go wrong---> can't be excluded that it'll end costing you more and it still won't work if you diy.  
  
 Otoh if this interests you then this is a great point to start.  Just make sure you don't get electrocuted, those capacitors (bigger cylindrical objects) can hold a charge for a long time if there's no bleeder resistor installed.  With the 339 they won't kill you but trust me, you'll jump.  Google up how to discharge them safely (large power resistor).


----------



## wazzupi

xenophon said:


> Methinks you'll have to change the pot assembly.  That involves finding a new equivalent part (there are various options) and some tinkering and (de)soldering.  No offence but I'm guessing that if you knew how to solder and had the gear you wouldn't have posted this in the first place so what I'd recommend is that you bring it to any electronics repair place (well, one that does audio equipment would be nice of course) and have them take care of it.  It's not terribly hard to do but you'll have to get materials, something can go wrong---> can't be excluded that it'll end costing you more and it still won't work if you diy.
> 
> Otoh if this interests you then this is a great point to start.  Just make sure you don't get electrocuted, those capacitors (bigger cylindrical objects) can hold a charge for a long time if there's no bleeder resistor installed.  With the 339 they won't kill you but trust me, you'll jump.  Google up how to discharge them safely (large power resistor).


 
 I would have to un-solder the old pot assembly and solder the new pot assembly, if thats the only thing broken right ? question its not predominate but when I forcefully push the adapter to one direction lets say towards the right volume knob it tinkers with the direction of the sound anyone else getting that ? of course it doesn't do it unless carefully forced.


----------



## wazzupi

is 50 dollars an hour good price for repair its at a audio repair shop, also could that pcb board be damaged ? or anything else on it that could be causing the issue ? also the problem seems to be that over time as well as something to do with the pot assembly, the right side starts to lose sound and make weird crackling noises, could that be an issue with power going into it, could that be a soldering issue just in it's self ?


----------



## snip3r77

wazzupi said:


> is 50 dollars an hour good price for repair its at a audio repair shop, also could that pcb board be damaged ? or anything else on it that could be causing the issue ? also the problem seems to be that over time as well as something to do with the pot assembly, the right side starts to lose sound and make weird crackling noises, could that be an issue with power going into it, could that be a soldering issue just in it's self ?




If it's a DOA, try contacting the seller. Saves you a lot of trouble. You just need to pay the shipping fees


----------



## adeadcrab

Better than paying for shipping, contact a local repair store, send an email to Yuking and provide a copy of the receipt for the work done. Earlier in the thread Ultra had Yuking reimburse them for some soldering work that had to be done. Point to point soldering shouldn't be that hard to diagnose, a lot cleaner than other amps..


----------



## adeadcrab

La figaro has a 1 year warranty, so even if the amp was not DOA it is still under warranty.


----------



## Xenophon

wazzupi said:


> is 50 dollars an hour good price for repair its at a audio repair shop, also could that pcb board be damaged ? or anything else on it that could be causing the issue ? also the problem seems to be that over time as well as something to do with the pot assembly, the right side starts to lose sound and make weird crackling noises, could that be an issue with power going into it, could that be a soldering issue just in it's self ?


 

 Depends on where you live but 50 bucks/hour + material seems very reasonable to me.  The pot needs to be replaced imo.  The crackling or diminishing sound after warmup could be many things, from a marginal soldering joint over a slowly failing resistor or capacitor.  Or dirty tube sockets.  I assumes this happens when you swap tubes, btw, else it could very well be the tube itself.  Guessing is no use, bring it in.


----------



## xmdkq

Symmetrical voltage measuring points, to compare easily identify the problems and opportunities for small damage to the device, check the tube is normal


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Better than paying for shipping, contact a local repair store, send an email to Yuking and provide a copy of the receipt for the work done. Earlier in the thread Ultra had Yuking reimburse them for some soldering work that had to be done. Point to point soldering shouldn't be that hard to diagnose, a lot cleaner than other amps..


 
  
 Thay is correct, I had a blown resistor repaired by a local shop and I got reimbursed for the costs


----------



## kamikazi

how can i know see the different from new version to old version
 Other way than open and look inside?


----------



## xmdkq

Photo comparison will understand.


----------



## sgbwill2

Just a quick question. How hot do peoples LF 339's run? mine runs so hot on occasion the casing cant be touched. Should I try to ventilate it more or is this completely normal? Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

sgbwill2 said:


> Just a quick question. How hot do peoples LF 339's run? mine runs so hot on occasion the casing cant be touched. Should I try to ventilate it more or is this completely normal? Thanks



I had a modded 337 with huge ts tubes in it..and only the tubes got really red hot..but case got warm..but could always touch it...but i had my amp in the open on a dedicated rack on the top shelf! Away of anything else in the room.


----------



## sgbwill2

hifimanrookie said:


> I had a modded 337 with huge ts tubes in it..and only the tubes got really red hot..but case got warm..but could always touch it...but i had my amp in the open on a dedicated rack on the top shelf! Away of anything else in the room.


 
 Thanks for the reply. Mine is kinda closed in as I have speakers either side of it but there are gaps between them of about 2 inches each side. I have decided to buy some isolation cones so I can prop the amp up on them to increase air flow underneath the amp which will hopefully help cool it a bit. If I had more room I would have it away from all my other equipment but the only place I can keep it is on my desk unfortunately


----------



## adeadcrab

The La Figaro does get very hot..

 Liking more the GE JAN 6080WC + Red hot 5693 combo lately.


----------



## wazzupi

my casing gets extremely hot *casing and all* but I don't mind the warmth  lol


----------



## adeadcrab

Did you get your amp fixed, wazzupi?


----------



## adeadcrab

I recently had a problem with a rustling, a crackle sound in the right channel no matter what tubes I used. I experienced microphonics too (ringing sound when I hit the desk or tap the amp). The crackle would happen most when playing quiet music, and would happen right after pausing music that was loud.

 By pushing air into the amp I must have cleared some dust because after this, no more microphonics, no more crackle. I thought the tubes I received were bad, it seems to have just been dust from my house or from the warehouse.

 Super happy with this amp!


----------



## wazzupi

no I haven't yet i'm unsure what else might need fixing, that is my issue I've told them my problem and for sure the right pot is either in need of tweaking or needs to be completely replaced, they emailed me asking me what i might need and i'm only hoping that is the only problem in need of fixing,  I'm going to write them back and tell them if they could send me that part and get a repair guy to replace it.


----------



## Xenophon

Just my 2c but it'll be a whole lot easier not to mention quicker if you'd get them (if warranty applies) to agree to reimburse the cost of parts and have it repaired locally.  There's the pot and also some other stuff that potentially needs replacing.  Problem is that you don't know what this other stuff is until it's looked at and it's hardly feasible to ship all items that could have a problem.  These are not expensive components we're talking about (the pot will cost most), if it's a cap or a resistor the shipping cost will likely be higher than the cost of the component itself when sourced locally.  A technician with a simple multimeter could probably diagnose the issue in minutes.


----------



## xmdkq

Temperature 339 is relatively large, the heating temperature is normal,


----------



## Xenophon

The case acts like a heatsink, it's designed that way and supposed to become warm/hot.  But you should always allow for sufficient ventilation; I don't know what the temperature rating on the caps in the 339 is but if you live in a location with high ambient temperature and no ac, it could get critical (and even if not critical, it drastically reduces the lifespan of capacitors).  If you can't keep your hand on the case for 10 seconds then imo it's too warm.  But even with some serious tubes I never experienced that on my 337.


----------



## Ultrainferno

ultrainferno said:


> Here are some temperatures I mesured today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I told you guys I posted it before, here it is


----------



## adeadcrab

Left side, power plug is easy to plug in; small gap from power cable to socket.

Right side, power plug needs more force to plug in; bigger power cable gap.

The right power supply has been this way since it was delivered; is this the cause of crackling/ rustling noise? Noise only ever happens on this side.
Please advise...


----------



## adeadcrab

Stock Svetlana 64J, GE branded RCA 5693, RCA 6SJ7WGT

Svetlana 6AS7G

RCA 6AS7G rebranded as Haltron

GE 6080WC JAN

Shuguang 6N13PT

Here is my tube collection!


----------



## wazzupi

that's a nice tube collection wow that sucks what happened to your amp


----------



## adeadcrab

Less crackle with RCA 6AS7G, maybe because of lower gain.

I take back the mean words said about the RCA 6AS7G; with 6SJ7WGT the soundstage is more impressive than 5693 and with wider bass.


----------



## sgbwill2

What is generally considered the best tube pairings with the sennheiser HD 650's? I have just picked up a pair of Bendix 6080WB's from a fellow head-fi'er and just got a NIB pair of tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates for a bargain price of £17 off ebay. Are these two considered a good match with the 650's? or would a pair of 5998's with maybe 5693 reds be better? Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

sgbwill2 said:


> What is generally considered the best tube pairings with the sennheiser HD 650's? I have just picked up a pair of Bendix 6080WB's from a fellow head-fi'er and just got a NIB pair of tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates for a bargain price of £17 off ebay. Are these two considered a good match with the 650's? or would a pair of 5998's with maybe 5693 reds be better? Thanks


 
  
 Not the Reds and the 5998. With the 339 you get the perfect sennheiser sound using the RCA and mesh plates you mentioned. You could even sweeten it even more by using EF80 or EF800 Mullards (adapter needed)


----------



## sgbwill2

ultrainferno said:


> Not the Reds and the 5998. With the 339 you get the perfect sennheiser sound using the RCA and mesh plates you mentioned. You could even sweeten it even more by using EF80 or EF800 Mullards (adapter needed)


 
 Thanks, by the way are you talking about the RCA gray or black plates? as I already own the gray plates.


----------



## Ultrainferno

sgbwill2 said:


> Thanks, by the way are you talking about the RCA gray or black plates? as I already own the gray plates.


 
  
 Everyone wants the black plates but try hearing the difference... I have both types and I can't hear a difference, the black plates do look nicer


----------



## Xenophon

^^+1, I also have both...if there's a difference then I can't hear it so to me it makes no sense paying extra for the black plates.


----------



## sgbwill2

Thanks both of you, think I will keep my gray plates and save some money then


----------



## sgbwill2

Hi guys and gals, Merry Christmas for yesterday, hope you had a good day. Mine unfortunately hasn't turned out too great. The right side of my LF 339 has suddenly stopped working after only having it a couple of months. I still have the warranty though sending the item back to China will cost me £150 so I am in a bit of a dilemma. My dad is an electrician so he is going to take a look at it tomorrow but told me to ask you all in advance what is the most common failure of these LF's. he seems to think that the MP930 resistors on the right side have failed as the capacitors haven't blown and the transformer still works. Has anyone else had this fault or one similar to it which the have fixed? My unit also seems to be running abnormally hot (when it did work) so what might be the cause of this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJS242

> RCA 6AS7G rebranded as Haltron


 
  
 Those Haltron tubes look Russian and not like re-branded RCA's.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MIKELAP

mjs242 said:


> > RCA 6AS7G rebranded as Haltron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
        These are Russian                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
  These are RCA


----------



## Ultrainferno

sgbwill2 said:


> Hi guys and gals, Merry Christmas for yesterday, hope you had a good day. Mine unfortunately hasn't turned out too great. The right side of my LF 339 has suddenly stopped working after only having it a couple of months. I still have the warranty though sending the item back to China will cost me £150 so I am in a bit of a dilemma. My dad is an electrician so he is going to take a look at it tomorrow but told me to ask you all in advance what is the most common failure of these LF's. he seems to think that the MP930 resistors on the right side have failed as the capacitors haven't blown and the transformer still works. Has anyone else had this fault or one similar to it which the have fixed? My unit also seems to be running abnormally hot (when it did work) so what might be the cause of this? Thanks in advance.




Let him check the broken channel's resistors. You just need a multimeter. Often with 339s they tend to blow out.

Good luck


----------



## sgbwill2

ultrainferno said:


> Let him check the broken channel's resistors. You just need a multimeter. Often with 339s they tend to blow out.
> 
> Good luck


 
 Thanks Ultrainferno. Hopefully it is just the resistors as that would be a simple (and cheap) fix to the problem. Lets hope it isn't anything more serious.


----------



## sgbwill2

Thankfully I found the fault and it was very simple and no replacement parts were needed. It was the RCA input at the back causing a short from where it had spun around where I had been removing and re attaching the RCA cables. Very happy that it wasn't something major and that I didn't send it back over something trivial like that haha.


----------



## MJS242

> Power tubes:
> 
> 1) Svetlana 6AS7G: Big fan of the soundstage and detail retrieval, especially for the price. Good with 5693 and 6SJWGT for more bass, or stock 6J4 for listening to classical.
> 3) RCA JAN 6AS7G: Relaxing warm tube, slightly more narrow soundstage and rolled off treble. Best for tube sound, maybe later I will appreciate them more for what it


 
  
 Your #1 and #3 power tubes seem to be the same Russian tube.  Amazing how they sound different?! Only on head-fi


----------



## adeadcrab

I must have been hearing the 5693s!


----------



## lukeap69

mikelap said:


> These are Russian
> These are RCA


 
 When I was scrolling trough the pics, I thought I saw Darth Vader.


----------



## adeadcrab

So, the crackle I have been hearing lately seems to be from my computer. Either the motherboard is heating up when under load or the PSU is sending out dirty power / not enough power. Good news is that even though it was damaged in transit, the amp itself seems to be working fine.


----------



## sgbwill2

As there has not been much mention about the Japanese 6sj7gt's here compared to the American Tung-sol 6sj7gt's I think I should document my impressions. I have had the Japanese 6sj7's a while now but recently picked up a NOS matched pair of Tung-sol 6sj7's to compare with. First thing to note is that internally the Japanese tubes are very different and are not re brands which translates to the different sound signature between the tubes. After extensive listening to my ears the Japanese 6sj7's are the superior tubes. The sound-stage and instrument separation exceeds the TS's and overall they are more neutral in presentation to the TS's which tend to emphasize bass on tracks in comparison. Because of this the Japanese 6sj7's are more enjoyable to listen to in my opinion as they add more air to the sound signature. Though both are great tubes and both have their own strengths. If you are looking for a warmer yet more engaging sound however I would go for the TS.


----------



## snip3r77

sgbwill2 said:


> As there has not been much mention about the Japanese 6sj7gt's here compared to the American Tung-sol 6sj7gt's I think I should document my impressions. I have had the Japanese 6sj7's a while now but recently picked up a NOS matched pair of Tung-sol 6sj7's to compare with. First thing to note is that internally the Japanese tubes are very different and are not re brands which translates to the different sound signature between the tubes. After extensive listening to my ears the Japanese 6sj7's are the superior tubes. The sound-stage and instrument separation exceeds the TS's and overall they are more neutral in presentation to the TS's which tend to emphasize bass on tracks in comparison. Because of this the Japanese 6sj7's are more enjoyable to listen to in my opinion as they add more air to the sound signature. Though both are great tubes and both have their own strengths. If you are looking for a warmer yet more engaging sound however I would go for the TS.




Is the j tube more expensive?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I think we've covered them before in the thread, they have this different type of mesh plates


----------



## sgbwill2

snip3r77 said:


> Is the j tube more expensive?


 
 they are rarer but are cheaper usually when you find them.


----------



## sgbwill2

Just bought a pair of ZMF master series V1 headphones. How do they sound with the LF 339? has anyone had any experience using the two together? By the way I won them on ebay for £50 what an absolute steal haha


----------



## MJS242

sgbwill2 said:


> Just bought a pair of ZMF master series V1 headphones. How do they sound with the LF 339? has anyone had any experience using the two together? By the way I won them on ebay for £50 what an absolute steal haha


 
  
 Much like the best bedroom advice... put it in, see what happens, report back... jk


----------



## sgbwill2

mjs242 said:


> Much like the best bedroom advice... put it in, see what happens, report back... jk


 
 Haha


----------



## Ultrainferno

Should be ok with the right tubes though
 Are you sure it's not a fake?


----------



## Shaffer

The only thing that's stopping me from seriously considering this amplifier and the dual volume knobs. Are pots stepped? If so, how many steps are there, if anyone knows?


----------



## Ultrainferno

shaffer said:


> The only thing that's stopping me from seriously considering this amplifier and the dual volume knobs. Are pots stepped? If so, how many steps are there, if anyone knows?


 
  
 It's no stepped pot, it's a classic.
 the dual mono config actually has several advantages over a normal design. The dual volume knows don't bother anyone at all and they can even help you adjust your left/right volume in case of a bad recording, unbalanced headphone or bad hearing on one side. Oh, and it looks cool


----------



## adeadcrab

An easier solution is to adjust volume with a preamp and keep the amp channels set where you want them.


----------



## sgbwill2

ultrainferno said:


> Should be ok with the right tubes though
> Are you sure it's not a fake?


 
 Doesn't look fake to me here is a picture from the listing:


----------



## Xenophon

shaffer said:


> The only thing that's stopping me from seriously considering this amplifier and the dual volume knobs. Are pots stepped? If so, how many steps are there, if anyone knows?


 

 Actually, it's quite easy to use, I adjust it instinctively without even really looking and as was said, it has advantages.  If you're worried you'll have to fiddle around with the volume controls, don't be.


----------



## Shaffer

ultrainferno said:


> It's no stepped pot, it's a classic.
> the dual mono config actually has several advantages over a normal design. The dual volume knows don't bother anyone at all and they can even help you adjust your left/right volume in case of a bad recording, unbalanced headphone or bad hearing on one side. Oh, and it looks cool




When I was in high school, I had a small Lafayette integrated with dual volume knobs. I loathed that feature to the point of promising myself that I'll never buy a similar creature again. This came to the test some years later when I was very impressed with an AI Modulus 3A. It was a superb preamp with a terrific phono stage, but dual knobs. Stepped. I didn't buy one, even though it would have been at accommodation pricing. I guess this amp is also out of contention.



adeadcrab said:


> An easier solution is to adjust volume with a preamp and keep the amp channels set where you want them.




I just can't see inserting another box into the signal path. It's not for me. I know that Schiit offers a passive preamp, and I don't think there's a need to describe just how much I dislike the sound of a passives in general, or more accurately, what they take away from the sound. 

I genuinely appreciate the direct comments from both of you guys. Thank you.


----------



## MJS242

+1 it's completely a non-issue.


----------



## efoote

Hello,
 I am relatively new to the realm of tube amps and am wondering if there are any tubes that are better suited to one genre of music than another. I am using a La Figaro 339. I know that amps are more inclined to one genre over an other but does the same hold true for tubes? I am particularly wondering about tubes that sound well with electronic/house music (since there isn't too much talk about this genre in regards to tube amps).
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I would then use faster and tighter sounding tubes, like the russians and the RCA RED input tubes


----------



## efoote

I have a pair of Chatham 6AS7G power tubes and the LF339's stock tubes. You're suggesting the RCA Red 5693? And when you mean the Russians, do you mean the original Russian stock tubes?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yes the RCA reds and the winged Svetlana. get them from a reputable dealer or you'll get crap tubes


----------



## efoote

The winged Svetlana, is that a power or input tube?


----------



## efoote

Could you give me the model number of the winged Svetlana by chance? I am not exactly familiar with all families of tubes.


----------



## MJS242

efoote said:


> Could you give me the model number of the winged Svetlana by chance? I am not exactly familiar with all families of tubes.


 
  
 These guys:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-Svetlana-Winged-C-6H13C-6AS7-6080-Black-plates-tubes-Test-NOS-/201187259548
  
 6H13C / 6N13S


----------



## Ultrainferno

They're power tubes. You'll find alot on ebay but the trick is to finding a good seller or you will end up with crap tubes


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> These guys:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-Svetlana-Winged-C-6H13C-6AS7-6080-Black-plates-tubes-Test-NOS-/201187259548
> 
> 6H13C / 6N13S


 
  
 That's way too expensive for those btw


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Winged Svetlanas is just a description of the logo of the Svetlana maker and not the tube.


----------



## adeadcrab

Svetlanas I have bought and like:

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4x-6N13S-6AS7G-ECC230-Tube-SVETLANA-same-codes-NOS-OTK-/221655524632?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item339bb2e518

 5693's are actually becoming my favourite pair, I was mistaking bloomy bass for a wide soundstage when I last tried them. The red hots have tighter bass and imo have better imaging than other tubes I have. Using them with GE 6080WC gives a stronger kick drum / bass sound.


----------



## adeadcrab

Previous ebay listing is nearly gone, here are more svetlanas: 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ECC230-6AS7G-6N13S-Svetlana-Tubes-Lot-of-6-NEW-BOXED-/400802848130?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item5d51b61d82


----------



## hifimanrookie

efoote said:


> The winged Svetlana, is that a power or input tube?


svetlana is a powertube...rca 5683 red hots are driver tubes...or u could go for the tungsol mesh plates as driver tubes to pair with the HUGE svetlana's...i had that pair on my 337 when i just bought it..and one wooaudio amp owner on a meet said it almost sounded like a fast SS amp.


----------



## Carlitos

thumbs up for the new yuking09.com    hope you get more customers!


----------



## Ultrainferno

carlitos said:


> thumbs up for the new yuking09.com    hope you get more customers!


 
  
 That site has been down for weeks here


----------



## adeadcrab

Has been working for me since October!!


----------



## MJS242

Works for me


----------



## adeadcrab

Just now back from the repair shop... shipping was not kind to the LF. Cables were damaged, bent resistors etc.
 Would advise any future buyers not to order from resellers on ebay, as express shipping means regular shipping, 2+ weeks in transit and more risk of damage.


----------



## MJS242

adeadcrab said:


> Just now back from the repair shop... shipping was not kind to the LF. Cables were damaged, bent resistors etc.
> Would advise any future buyers not to order from resellers on ebay, as express shipping means regular shipping, 2+ weeks in transit and more risk of damage.


 
  
 +1 that, I had awful luck via eBay.  Best bet is ordering direct from their website.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Re their web site, I would like to see the following addition.

We have two versions of the 339, when we select these I would like to see an option of adapters compatible with each model to add to the order. In my case, I expect to order a 6c5 variant in the next few months but would like adapters for EF80, EF86 and 6SJ7GT (3 adapter pairs) to be able to add easily to the order at the same time rather than having to do something extra later. Just an idea and would save emails / communication difficulties.


----------



## MJS242

nic rhodes said:


> Re their web site, I would like to see the following addition.
> 
> We have two versions of the 339, when we select these I would like to see an option of adapters compatible with each model to add to the order. In my case, I expect to order a 6c5 variant in the next few months but would like adapters for EF80, EF86 and 6SJ7GT (3 adapter pairs) to be able to add easily to the order at the same time rather than having to do something extra later. Just an idea and would save emails / communication difficulties.


 
  
 Perhaps you can't get an EF86/EF80 adapter for the 6C5  version because it won't work (that's a complete conjecture).


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I thought someone has posted pictures of those adapters on the 6C5 version alreadu, thought it was the man himself.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

xmdkq said:


> 6C5C adaptation EF80. EF86


 

  Found what I was thinking about


----------



## adeadcrab

nic rhodes said:


> Found what I was thinking about


 

 What are the Russian driver tubes in the first picture? 6C5 only?


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> What are the Russian driver tubes in the first picture? 6C5 only?


 
  
 The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 + equivalents


----------



## WALL-E

nic rhodes said:


> Found what I was thinking about


 
 One more variant 6c5>>>6SJ7 and we'll have them all. Summing up their website need some update


----------



## Nic Rhodes

wall-e said:


> One more variant 6c5>>>6SJ7 and we'll have them all. Summing up their website need some update


 
  
 (image missing)


----------



## Nic Rhodes

telecaster said:


>


 
  
 The full set


----------



## MJS242

nic rhodes said:


> Found what I was thinking about


 
  
 Yep, looks like you're right.  Maybe some day they'll have the option to purchase the adapter via their site.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Has anyone tried either the 6L5G in the 6C5 variant or 7193 / 2C22 and DET20 / VR135 with the appropriate adapters for the double top caps. They all look like they might work.


----------



## Carlitos

i still cant figure out why music sounds dull most days, but on a "good sound day" music gets amazing prescence and clairty
  
 running my 339 with a variac at 110 didnt solve the problem but the amp does not get super hot anymore...which is a good thing right?
  
 i believe my problem is electrical or something similar
  
 and im 100% my ears are just fine


----------



## hifimanrookie

carlitos said:


> i still cant figure out why music sounds dull most days, but on a "good sound day" music gets amazing prescence and clairty
> 
> running my 339 with a variac at 110 didnt solve the problem but the amp does not get super hot anymore...which is a good thing right?
> 
> ...



Ur state of mind and ur body energy does influence how u experience music i found out myself....maybe u worry about things or maybe ur physically tired? I found out that when i was very tired or stressed out or even angry music didnt sound as it should be to my ears..and being fatique was even worse...(but funny was that when i was sleepy (relaxed state) music sounded the best) as if my hearing got worse a couple of notches...

Ur mind can make jokes with u my friend....just try it out urself..maybe it isnt electrical..maybe its ur inner electrical system thats bugging u 

Otherwise u could try a bigger gauge (better quality) powercords and connect them directly into the powercord...with nothing in between...my modded 337 improved (was easily heard) soundwise doing that.


----------



## Carlitos

i think you're right... thanks for the words
 but what bothers me is the difference, on a "good sound day" is just put a cd and go into a trance.... seriously
 im starting to think this isnt normal hahahah


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Anyone know of a good source of the improved resistors (to replace the yellow ones)?


----------



## adeadcrab

dale, vishay. componenets used by audiogd, not sure if it translates to tube amps. maybe buy direct from LF?


----------



## adeadcrab

Is this normal for the resistors to be so far up? How it looks after being repaired locally.


----------



## adeadcrab

Left volume pot, where I have noise interference; what is the brown gunk? Could it be introducing noise to the left channel? Safe way to remove this?


----------



## dante020

adeadcrab said:


> Left volume pot, where I have noise interference; what is the brown gunk? Could it be introducing noise to the left channel? Safe way to remove this?


 
 It's probably flux but I can't really tell from the picture since it's pretty blurry. You could try rubbing alcohol and a cotton swab and see if it comes off. It's not going to hurt anything so you might as well try.


----------



## adeadcrab

I edited that post on my phone, it is the wrong channel shown anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After dusting out the internals, intermittent crackling has gone away.

 Tonight the left channel had a 60 hz ground loop hum. Turns out one of the chassis screws was loose, reassembled it and ground loop hum is gone. Damn I feel cool


----------



## efoote

I have a weird problem with my 339. When both knobs are turned all the way down, the right channel still is playing music at a decent volume. I have to turn the left channel to about ten o'clock to match the volume level of the right. Any idea what is wrong? I hope nothing is too broken.
 
Thanks


----------



## adeadcrab

my left volume pot went further down to turn 'off', though just slightly. After it came back from the local repair shop they were more or less equal. My guess is that the volume can be manually calibrated somehow, don't ask me more than that though...


----------



## adeadcrab

Getting *actual* RCA 6AS7G and Sylvania 6SJ7GTY this week... anybody have experience with 6SJ7GTY?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Hello, 

Is this thread still active? I am looking into this amp for my otl setup. How are you all finding this amp these days? Any reply would be lovely.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You only have 177 pages to read before you know everything about this amp, possible issues, tube rolling, mod options, etc.
 Have fun reading


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I have read all of them.
And so far I have found this the least welcoming community on headfi, for some reason, which is why I ask. I have sent PMs out only to get three word, perfunctory responses. It is not very encouraging, and perhaps that is the condescending tone that is obvious in your " start reading dumbass" post that you just sent.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's not the most active of threads but all you need to know seriously is in the 177 pages. If you have specific questions why not just ask them here in stead of sending PM's.
 A lot of people don't like answering PMs from someone they don't know (yet)
  
 How can you already find it the least welcoming community after one post? Half the world is still asleep. My tone isn't condescending btw, it is a completely normal and informative reply. Do you have any idea how many lazy people there are on Headfi?
 Your first post did not give the impression at all you had read everything, as you would have seen how much everyone loves the amp. I doubt they will keep repeating that in new posts though, but you never know.
  
 Anyway, good luck on getting the answers you seek.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Thank you. I actually very much recognize your credible name after reading this thread. I am coming from the perspective of someone who is suspicious of dilapidated threads, despite their vibrancy and vitality in the past. Much of this thread's energy corresponds with 2012-mid 2014. As someone who is new to LF339, I naturally ask why. Have they grown sick of it? Have they suddenly realized they can get better from somewhere else? Will I be buying a product that is obsolete? 

I know the glowing reviews and the hiccups and failures, particularly during the disastrous customs procedures, the necessity of rolling tubes for certain headphones, posts I've bookmarked; I own HE-500 and HD-650, both of which this amp drives well.

I am just scared that the sudden lapse in activity indicates an awareness of the amps limitations not revealed in the thread. 

It would be comforting to know I am wrong and that headfiers just are enjoying their music and feel no compulsion to post here.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> It would be comforting to know I am wrong and that headfiers just are enjoying their music and feel no compulsion to post here.


 
  
 I think you nailed it right there. I haven't heard of anyone that didn't like his 339 anymore, I still love mine and it's the best OTL I own. It's one of the best OTLs for the HE500 and HD650, you'll enjoy it very much.
 If only I had more time to listen to it...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I think you nailed it right there. I haven't heard of anyone that didn't like his 339 anymore, I still love mine and it's the best OTL I own. It's one of the best OTLs for the HE500 and HD650, you'll enjoy it very much.
> If only I had more time to listen to it...




Thank YOU!!! I am so encouraged by your words because they sound reasonable. I will be buying a LF 339 in a week or so. I am so excited, and my eyes are indeed keen on new tubes, mentioned in this thread, that are suitable for my headphones.


----------



## Ultrainferno

What version will you be going for? Silver or black? Input tubes 6SJ7 or 6C5?


----------



## sgbwill2

liu junyuan said:


> Thank YOU!!! I am so encouraged by your words because they sound reasonable. I will be buying a LF 339 in a week or so. I am so excited, and my eyes are indeed keen on new tubes, mentioned in this thread, that are suitable for my headphones.


 
 Headfonia has a very nice review if you haven't already seen it and you want to be swayed even more towards purchasing this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I personally love mine. The only gripe I have with it is that it has no RCA outs for pre amp options though the phone out can be used for this with an adapter, does sound brilliant though especially with the HD 650's.
  
 Here is the review link: http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Thank YOU!!! I am so encouraged by your words because they sound reasonable. I will be buying a LF 339 in a week or so. I am so excited, and my eyes are indeed keen on new tubes, mentioned in this thread, that are suitable for my headphones.


 
 Here are some driver tubes well recommended in this thread, I have been eyeing for a while but the price is so high:

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-PIECES-NOS-TUNG-SOL-QUAD-6SJ7GT-VT-116-6SJ7-VT-116A-SMALL-PUNCH-VINTAGE-TUBES-/281593663048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41904a4e48

 Power tubes; the russian svetlana + stock chinese 6N139 / shuguang 6AS7G are the cleanest I have heard and are as low as $8 - $10 per tube.


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Here are some driver tubes well recommended in this thread, I have been eyeing for a while but the price is so high:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-PIECES-NOS-TUNG-SOL-QUAD-6SJ7GT-VT-116-6SJ7-VT-116A-SMALL-PUNCH-VINTAGE-TUBES-/281593663048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41904a4e48
> 
> Power tubes; the russian svetlana + stock chinese 6N139 / shuguang 6AS7G are the cleanest I have heard and are as low as $8 - $10 per tube.


 
  
 the seller, old_guy_radiola  is quite expensive. He has nice tubes though. I did a group buy for these tubes a long time ago. They were 80€/pair. I probably can do it again if there are enough people interested, I wouldn't do it under 10 tubes though
  

  
  

  
 Just reply in this thread if you're interested


----------



## White Lotus

It's funny, I find this thread suffers the same issues of a few very specific devices/pieces of gear on Head-fi - 
  
 The gear is SO good, that people often buy it, and have no reason to upgrade it. Often, they are so happy with it, they have no need to discuss it at length.
  
 Throw me in that basket! I've been loving my 339 since the day I bought it, and I rarely post in this thread.
  
 Is the unit still relevant in 2015? I say: Absolutely.


----------



## adeadcrab

^ what are the tubes pictured?


 Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> the seller, old_guy_radiola  is quite expensive. He has nice tubes though. I did a group buy for these tubes a long time ago. They were 80€/pair. I probably can do it again if there are enough people interested, I wouldn't do it under 10 tubes though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would be in for a few pairs.


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> I would be in for a few pairs.


 
  
 RCA labeled Tung Sol 6SJ7 (WGT) with the special mesh plates. One of the better input tubes.


----------



## adeadcrab

On the topic of tubes, is it normal for a 6SJ7 to hum for more than 24 hours? Recently got some Sylvania 6SJ7GT's and they have been running, on and off, for a few days. Should I hold out for it or will it keep making noise? It almost sounds like a ground loop, 50-60 hz.

 Other tubes have gotten better after 12-24 hrs use.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Unfortunately some tubes never stop humming. Can you possibly try them in another amplifier?


----------



## adeadcrab

I can't, other tubes have no hum in the amplifier though. More reason to get the rca mesh plates


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I would be in for 2 pairs of the RCA / Tung Sols.


----------



## Ultrainferno

nic rhodes said:


> I would be in for 2 pairs of the RCA / Tung Sols.


 
  
 ok, thats 4 tubes. 6 to go.


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> Thank you. I actually very much recognize your credible name after reading this thread. I am coming from the perspective of someone who is suspicious of dilapidated threads, despite their vibrancy and vitality in the past. Much of this thread's energy corresponds with 2012-mid 2014. As someone who is new to LF339, I naturally ask why. Have they grown sick of it? Have they suddenly realized they can get better from somewhere else? Will I be buying a product that is obsolete?
> 
> I know the glowing reviews and the hiccups and failures, particularly during the disastrous customs procedures, the necessity of rolling tubes for certain headphones, posts I've bookmarked; I own HE-500 and HD-650, both of which this amp drives well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I still really enjoy my 339.  It isn't the best OTL that I own, but it has a certain character and quality unlike other amps I've heard.


----------



## adeadcrab

ultrainferno said:


> ok, thats 4 tubes. 6 to go.


 
 I'll probably get three or four pairs if possible


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> I'll probably get three or four pairs if possible


 
  
 That makes 10! I'll keep it open for a few more days and then close and send PMs to those interested


----------



## adeadcrab

Maybe leave open for a week or two for thread regulars to see?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Sure, I'll give it another week, I'm not in a hurry


----------



## Ultrainferno

ultrainferno said:


> That makes 10! I'll keep it open for a few more days and then close and send PMs to those interested


 
  
 Anyone else interested in the RCA labeled Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT with the rare mesh plates? If not I'll call the dealer on tuesday and keep it with these 10 tubes.


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> Anyone else interested in the RCA labeled Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT with the rare mesh plates? If not I'll call the dealer on tuesday and keep it with these 10 tubes.




Hi can pm me the price ? Is it nos ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

snip3r77 said:


> Hi can pm me the price ? Is it nos ?


 
  
 Of course they're NOS. 80€/pair + shipping and PP fees. No need to PM, it's no secret


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am in for 2 as well. I am about to order the amp in the next few days, I hope.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> What version will you be going for? Silver or black? Input tubes 6SJ7 or 6C5?




I am thinking 6SJ7 as I do not feel I want any added warmth to an already putatively warm amp. I am still trying to decide between the color! for some reason, the silver looks less pedestrian to me, but it would be nice to be more unique with the black (which is of course irrelevant).

Do you have any advice on input tubes, based on your experience ?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Here are some driver tubes well recommended in this thread, I have been eyeing for a while but the price is so high:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-PIECES-NOS-TUNG-SOL-QUAD-6SJ7GT-VT-116-6SJ7-VT-116A-SMALL-PUNCH-VINTAGE-TUBES-/281593663048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41904a4e48
> 
> ...




Wonderful. Thank you! I need all the help I can get with saving money. I shall look into these in the future.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Well, I decided to go with black and have just placed my order finally. I now wait for hopefully a smooth delivery.


----------



## sgbwill2

liu junyuan said:


> Well, I decided to go with black and have just placed my order finally. I now wait for hopefully a smooth delivery.


 
 Congrats. Hope it arrives swiftly, in good condition and that you enjoy it as much as the rest of us do


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sgbwill2 said:


> Congrats. Hope it arrives swiftly, in good condition and that you enjoy it as much as the rest of us do




Thank you. This will be my first OTL amp ever. It was between this and the LD MKIV, but I finally decided on this due to the fact 刘颐 uses better components.


----------



## Ultrainferno

ok, I'm sending PM's to those who wanted the 6SJ7WGT tubes.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> I am thinking 6SJ7 as I do not feel I want any added warmth to an already putatively warm amp. I am still trying to decide between the color! for some reason, the silver looks less pedestrian to me, but it would be nice to be more unique with the black (which is of course irrelevant).
> 
> Do you have any advice on input tubes, based on your experience ?


 
 the 5693 'red hot' driver/input tubes are good. GE or RCA brand doesn't matter, they're all made at the same place.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> the 5693 'red hot' driver/input tubes are good. GE or RCA brand doesn't matter, they're all made at the same place.




Okay, thank you. I am waiting on shipping confirmation from Yuking. Hopefully it ships soon!


----------



## adeadcrab

The stock russian 6*4 driver tubes that they will arrive with are not too bad and can tide you over until you get replacements. The biggest problem with the russian stock tubes are they are very bright, the sibilant 'S' sound is more pronounced on them that on 6SJ7 variant tubes. RCA 6AS7G are warmer sounding, for a clean sound the russian and chinese 6AS7G are good imo. I'm using the stock chinese (shuguang?) power tubes at the moment in fact.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> The stock russian 6*4 driver tubes that they will arrive with are not too bad and can tide you over until you get replacements. The biggest problem with the russian stock tubes are they are very bright, the sibilant 'S' sound is more pronounced on them that on 6SJ7 variant tubes. RCA 6AS7G are warmer sounding, for a clean sound the russian and chinese 6AS7G are good imo. I'm using the stock chinese (shuguang?) power tubes at the moment in fact.




Very helpful. Thanks. Which headphones are you paring the 339 with?


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Very helpful. Thanks. Which headphones are you paring the 339 with?


 
 Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm), Grado GS1000i. Mainly the Sennheiser 650 lately. Biggest difference with solid state and OTL has been with the 650, they sound a lot better with the La Figaro.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm), Grado GS1000i. Mainly the Sennheiser 650 lately. Biggest difference with solid state and OTL has been with the 650, they sound a lot better with the La Figaro.




Nice. How are they Beyers on it? I would think the pairing would be nice.


----------



## adeadcrab

The beyers are also good. Even the grado is good, with a 32 ohm impedance it has no hum. Actually, all the headphones I have listened to sound more open, as though the sound is placed further from your head. It's just that the biggest difference has been with the Sennheiser 650; using an audio gd solid state amplifier the sound is pressed right against your ears, the LF takes it a few steps back.


----------



## adeadcrab

The high uf of the capacitors (? - not sure of tube amp terminology) that increase the bass response slightly makes the DT880 sound more bassy, just bassy enough. If an album is mixed with a lot of sibilance, the DT880 is going to reflect that. With good albums they are great. Using the 650 lately as it makes everything sound good. The DT880 is detailed throughout with just a slight bass lift.


----------



## MJS242

adeadcrab said:


> The stock russian 6*4 driver tubes that they will arrive with are not too bad and can tide you over until you get replacements. The biggest problem with the russian stock tubes are they are very bright, the sibilant 'S' sound is more pronounced on them that on 6SJ7 variant tubes. RCA 6AS7G are warmer sounding, for a clean sound the russian and chinese 6AS7G are good imo. I'm using the stock chinese (shuguang?) power tubes at the moment in fact.


 
  
 I wouldn't recommend the (stock) Chinese 6n13p. They don't sound terrible, but I've had two of them arc with less than 8 hours on each.  Only two tubes I've had go bad in my collection. Maybe it was just bad luck.


----------



## adeadcrab

I had a NOS GE 6080WC arc after 20-30 hours, and an old RCA 6AS7G after being turned on with defective driver tubes. 2 pairs of 6N13P have been good to me so far.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Does anyone know the difference between the EF 80 and EF 86 adapter on their website? They told me the 86 was better and that they recommend it, but it was unclear why.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Nevermind. I asked them; sorry.


----------



## MJS242

EF86 is warmer and more delicate sounding than the EF80


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> EF86 is warmer and more delicate sounding than the EF80




I see. Thank you. Do you ever use the adaptors?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I use it all the time as I prefer it over the 6SJ7 tubes and the RCA Reds


----------



## MJS242

I almost exclusively use the EF86 adapter with two Telefunken EF86's (mesh plates).  I have a lot of 6SJ7's and EF80's, but they don't see a lot of use.  For power tubes I typically use an RCA, Chatham or Sylvania 6AS7G.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The EF86 adapter seems pretty indispensable then. I have ordered it; thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## 2359glenn

I am surprised nobody tried the predecessor to the 6SJ7 the 6J7G or the even older 6C6
 These tubes need a adapter as they have a grid cap. The 6C6 needs a grid cap and a old  6 pin socket


----------



## Ultrainferno

2359glenn said:


> I am surprised nobody tried the predecessor to the 6SJ7 the 6J7G or the even older 6C6
> These tubes need a adapter as they have a grid cap. The 6C6 needs a grid cap and a old  6 pin socket


 
  
 Could you make me a pair of 6J7G to 6SJ7 adapters, Glenn? I'll try them.


----------



## White Lotus

white lotus said:


>


 
  
  
 Someone asked me which input tubes these were - sorry for the late response.
  
 They are 6J4P tubes, from eBay.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

They won't ship it for 2-3 days. Oh, I am so impatient.


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> They won't ship it for 2-3 days. Oh, I am so impatient.


 
  
 They probably need to build it


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> They probably need to build it




Yes, you are probably correct.


----------



## adeadcrab

white lotus said:


> Someone asked me which input tubes these were - sorry for the late response.
> 
> They are 6J4P tubes, from eBay.


 
 Do you use these regularly? Are they worth getting? On ebay they are less expensive than most other driver tubes...


----------



## White Lotus

adeadcrab said:


> Do you use these regularly? Are they worth getting? On ebay they are less expensive than most other driver tubes...


 
  
 They have a slight hum, and I would like to shop for other tubes to replace them - however, they don't sound too bad otherwise.
  
 It's hard to find anything good in my part of the world (Australia) for input tubes for this device. So expensive


----------



## Liu Junyuan

That is very discouraging.Which tubes do you desire? Can we help you?


----------



## snip3r77

white lotus said:


> They have a slight hum, and I would like to shop for other tubes to replace them - however, they don't sound too bad otherwise.
> 
> It's hard to find anything good in my part of the world (Australia) for input tubes for this device. So expensive




Got it from here < http://www.vacuumtubes.net/prices.htm >
You can email them to ask for matched tubes ( add a few dollars ).
I would suggest getting a few pairs to save on shipping and get the tube rolling.


----------



## snip3r77

Guys,

I got the following

6SJ7GT Tung-Sol (Meshed construction)
5693 RCA (Red body)

6AS7G RCA (Black Plate)
7236 Tung-Sol

Is there any that I should try/roll? The EF80 seems to be very cheap tubes with added converters of course.

Using for my LCD-X ( 90% ) and HE-500 ( 10% ).


----------



## Ultrainferno

I would give the Mullard EF80 a try and if you can find the, the graphite plate 6080WB, best power tubes there are (imo)


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> I would give the Mullard EF80 a try and if you can find the, the graphite plate 6080WB, best power tubes there are (imo)




How is Ef800 compared to Ef 80?
Also , tfk vs Mullard Ef 80.
80 and 800 using same converter ?


----------



## MJS242

If you don't already have an EF80 adapter, don't bother getting one.  Just get the EF86.  EF86 > EF80.


----------



## snip3r77

mjs242 said:


> If you don't already have an EF80 adapter, don't bother getting one.  Just get the EF86.  EF86 > EF80.




Any tubes that I should be looking at? Any tube rolling threads?


----------



## MJS242

snip3r77 said:


> Any tubes that I should be looking at? Any tube rolling threads?


 
  
 I haven't done any tube rolling with the EF86.  I did some with the EF80's.  The only EF86 tubes I have are the Telefunken mesh plates.


----------



## 2359glenn

ultrainferno said:


> 2359glenn said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised nobody tried the predecessor to the 6SJ7 the 6J7G or the even older 6C6
> ...


 

 OK I have a bunch of other adapters to finish first.


----------



## snip3r77

mjs242 said:


> I haven't done any tube rolling with the EF86.  I did some with the EF80's.  The only EF86 tubes I have are the Telefunken mesh plates.




besides 80 and 86 . what other tubes that you rolled before?
I have the 6SJ7GT Tung-Sol (Meshed construction)
5693 RCA (Red body).

Wanted to have a benchmark and what is expected of the EF86 as this baby costs as much as the 5998s


----------



## MJS242

snip3r77 said:


> besides 80 and 86 . what other tubes that you rolled before?
> I have the 6SJ7GT Tung-Sol (Meshed construction)
> 5693 RCA (Red body).
> 
> Wanted to have a benchmark and what is expected of the EF86 as this baby costs as much as the 5998s


 
  
 It's a warmer tube so if that's not your thing maybe stick with the 6SJ7.  For input tubes I've rolled EF80 (Amperex, Sylvania, Siemens, Telefunken), EF86 (Telefunken), 6SJ7/W/GT (Sylvania, Tung-Sol, RCA some mesh plated and some not), RCA 5693.  
  
 Maybe try and find a cheap EF86 and that'll give you an idea of what it sounds like.  EF80 is similar to it so if you like EF80 you'll probably like the EF86 as well.


----------



## adeadcrab

So I swapped listening to Sennheiser HD650 with the Beyerdynamic DT880 - 600 ohm edition. Any hum from the Sylvania 6SJ7GT is now totally gone using the beyerdynamic, the 650 is half the impedance at 300 ohm. Does anyone have an explanation for why that happens? Must be something to do with the impedance. Should I try using low gain setting on my preamp with the 650? Currently it is on high gain for both 650 and 880.

 I use the low gain on my preamp when using Grado GS1000k, and have no hum doing that either. And that's only 32 ohm!!


----------



## snip3r77

Fixing this 5693 RCA (Red body)

And varying this two..
6AS7G RCA (Black Plate)
7236 Tung-Sol

The 7236 as most ppl say it's SS sounding. Bass is taut and fast. Soundstage is narrower and mids are thinner. Since the bass is more taut, it's clearer than RCA
The RCA is more natural more bloom. Kinda prefer this than 7236. Soundstage is wider and thicker mids

Maybe tomorrow or so I pop in the 6SJ7GT Tung-Sol (Meshed construction) and see how it goes.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

....still no confirmation on shipping. Ordered on April 6th. Hope I am not being scammed.


----------



## adeadcrab

You yourself said they had to build the machine? Maybe it is going through rigorous quality testing!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> You yourself said they had to build the machine? Maybe it is going through rigorous quality testing!




Another poster speculated so, and I agree it is possible. I just see the In-Stock status on the website and then start worrying. I probably should not worry, but this is a lot if money for me and am not used to a long period of silence after ordering.


----------



## adeadcrab

It could also be that it was sent out to you, but they didn't send you any tracking info.


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> It could also be that it was sent out to you, but they didn't send you any tracking info.


 
  
 Most often it's this when ordering from Yuking. Not fun, I know. Just mail him for tracking


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Most often it's this when ordering from Yuking. Not fun, I know. Just mail him for tracking




Ah ok. I only paid $120 for shipping, so I suppose I should include a tip for tracking  Yes it was through yuking.


----------



## xmdkq

Have been issued, please wait.


----------



## adeadcrab

^

 ah ha! there you go.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

My excitement levels are through the roof!


----------



## MJS242

Building and shipping an amp within 6-7 business days is pretty amazing.  Yuking deserves a lot of credit for improving everything about their business over the last couple of years (build/ship time, communication, website).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I think it is amazing too. I just had no idea that there was a lead-time or how long that would be, as the website said " in stock", which in retrospect could have meant the parts were in stock. 

The website does look great, the communication by email was solid, and the ordering process was smooth. 

A small change that might be helpful would be to indicate on the website that there may be a 1 week-2 week lead time before shipping. Bottlehead, Schiit, and Headamp do this. 

I actually appreciate Liu Yi's method of building a fresh amp for each order as it seems more authentic, less impersonal. I could wait even longer knowing now that is the case. 

So my apologies for inadvertently causing alarm, and thanks everyone for your advice. I really look forward to this amp.


----------



## adeadcrab

snip3r77 said:


> Fixing this 5693 RCA (Red body)
> 
> And varying this two..
> 6AS7G RCA (Black Plate)
> ...


 


 Ordered 2 pairs of tung sol mesh plates today. Please update with your impressions!


----------



## snip3r77

[/quote]
Ordered 2 pairs of tung sol mesh plates today. Please update with your impressions!
[/quote]

I already have it in my inventory and I got it dirt cheap. When I received it the visually condition is slightly below NOS condition and one of the tube is humming. 
I tried to condition it for quite some time and finally the hum is gone after close to using it for 100 hrs ( approx ).

It's the best tube for me. Overall the best but it's expensive or maybe not obtainable anymore. Take note it's a MESH PLATE.


----------



## adeadcrab

Did you get the pair from vacuumtubes.net? I picked up 2 pairs of the TS mesh plates from ebay, a few sets still there, all NOS.

 I've looked at vacuumtubes but can't find much for the 6SJ7, I just see this:
  

 *6SJ7*
 *6SJ7, VT116*
 *4.00*
 *6SJ7GT*
 *6SJ7GT*
 *11.00*

   

 They don't offer driver tube brands on the site, though I do want to get a few RCA and Chatham 6AS7G power tubes from there.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> Did you get the pair from vacuumtubes.net? I picked up 2 pairs of the TS mesh plates from ebay, a few sets still there, all NOS.
> 
> 
> I've looked at vacuumtubes but can't find much for the 6SJ7, I just see this:
> ...




Do drop them a mail.


----------



## White Lotus

Just ordered the 6J4P to EF86 Adapter from Yuking. 
  
 I'm assuming the adapters are sent as a pair.. 
  
 Does $50 for two sound right to you guys?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> Just ordered the 6J4P to EF86 Adapter from Yuking.
> 
> I'm assuming the adapters are sent as a pair..
> 
> Does $50 for two sound right to you guys?




I have also ordered them for the same price as you. 

Yuking was cool about providing a coupon so I didn't have to pay extra for shipping along with my amp.


----------



## Ultrainferno

white lotus said:


> Just ordered the 6J4P to EF86 Adapter from Yuking.
> 
> I'm assuming the adapters are sent as a pair..
> 
> Does $50 for two sound right to you guys?


 
  
 I got my 339 a long time ago when it was lower priced. Unfortunately it doesn't get as much play time as it did in the past. If I remember well I got my adapters for free
  


adeadcrab said:


> Did you get the pair from vacuumtubes.net? I picked up 2 pairs of the TS mesh plates from ebay, a few sets still there, all NOS.
> 
> I've looked at vacuumtubes but can't find much for the 6SJ7, I just see this:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Make sure these are the correct mesh plates and not the standard ones (see the picture I posted a few pages back)


----------



## adeadcrab

ultrainferno said:


> correct mesh plates


 

 So long as the mesh plate has vertical punch holes then I've ordered the correct ones. If not, too bad, I'm trying them anyway!

 http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/Zl0AAOSwqu9U1eEq/$_57.JPG


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> So long as the mesh plate has vertical punch holes then I've ordered the correct ones. If not, too bad, I'm trying them anyway!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/Zl0AAOSwqu9U1eEq/$_57.JPG


 
  
 Those are the ones, you'll love them. How much are they charging if I may ask?


----------



## adeadcrab

Currently they are on 'sale' at 190 from 225 USD for 2 pairs. Offered 180 USD and they accepted. 90 a pair, 45 USD for the tube on its own. Shipping 19.99 USD.

 Thought it was going to be a bit cheaper than it was, the paypal conversion of USD to AUD is outdated and I got it at a worse exchange rate than what it currently is.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> So long as the mesh plate has vertical punch holes then I've ordered the correct ones. If not, too bad, I'm trying them anyway!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/Zl0AAOSwqu9U1eEq/$_57.JPG




can you PM me the link if you don't mind?


----------



## White Lotus

How are the handling/shipping times with Yuking these days?


----------



## MJS242

white lotus said:


> How are the handling/shipping times with Yuking these days?


 
  
 Seems they are much faster than before.  When I originally purchased it was about 6 weeks.  Now maybe around 2-2.5 if they're not on holiday.  Black panel version allegedly takes a few more days.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> How are the handling/shipping times with Yuking these days?




Very very good. I am about to make a long post when I get some time. I have received my 339 yesterday. There is not a single scratch on it. Packing was outstanding. This amp is absolutely beautiful, and it is so solidly built. Pictures will be incoming soon--I am so happy I went for the black. 

So far, even with the stock tubes, I am struck in awe by the 339's extraordinary power; it absolutely destroys even my Lyr with my planar driver. 

I think the most significant impression, though, is of the amp's speed, snappiness, and control. Reviews of it seemed to indicate it was slow, romantic, tubey in comparison with the Bottlehead Crack/Speedball and Woo Audio 2. 

But these impressions, I noticed, were of the smaller, older topology. Have a look at the Yuking site and compare the larger size (as well as the appropriately higher priced) amp versus that of the older one. I suspect Yuking has deployed a kind of speedball upgrade; this amp is faster with my HE-500 than both my Lyr and Gustard H10, amps renowned for their mastery over planar drivers. 

I am only using the stock tubes. I cannot wait to see what this beauty is capable of with the proper setup. 

I am so amazed by this amp, by the customer service, by the fact it has not a single scratch, by the conspicuous air of impeccable quality and careful engineering, that I will be writing up a review for this site, once I get some new tubes and have some time to burn in the components. 

So so pleased with this entire experience so far. Order through Yuking09 with confidence!


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> Very very good. I am about to make a long post when I get some time. I have received my 339 yesterday. There is not a single scratch on it. Packing was outstanding. This amp is absolutely beautiful, and it is so solidly built. Pictures will be incoming soon--I am so happy I went for the black.
> 
> So far, even with the stock tubes, I am struck in awe by the 339's extraordinary power; it absolutely destroys even my Lyr with my planar driver.
> 
> ...




I think we have similar headphones ( i.e HE500 and LCDX )
I would like to have your opinion of both of these on the 339


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> Seems they are much faster than before.  When I originally purchased it was about 6 weeks.  Now maybe around 2-2.5 if they're not on holiday.  Black panel version allegedly takes a few more days.




Correct. 刘颐 employs DHL, which doubly repays the shipping costs you encounter upon checkout. It was faster than regular Amazon service within the US. 

And not a single scratch on my amp, despite my worries and doubts to the contrary.


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> Correct. 刘颐 employs DHL, which doubly repays the shipping costs you encounter upon checkout. It was faster than regular Amazon service within the US.
> 
> And not a single scratch on my amp, despite my worries and doubts to the contrary.


 
  
 Congrats! And like I've said before, they've greatly improved their process all around.
  
 How do you like it?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Some early pictures:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Congratulations!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> Congrats! And like I've said before, they've greatly improved their process all around.
> 
> How do you like it?


 
 Even though I am using stock tubes and realize there can be great improvements with upgrades, I really really like it.
  
 The most conspicuous impression it leaves me with is power and speed. I cannot turn both volume potentiometers above 9 o clock without fatigue; this is on my planars, not even my HD 650s. The amount of headroom is ridiculously amazing.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> I think we have similar headphones ( i.e HE500 and LCDX )
> I would like to have your opinion of both of these on the 339




I only wish I wielded the LCD-X. My headphones are modest ones, but they all scale highly with gear. See sig


----------



## White Lotus

What are you using as a source?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> What are you using as a source?




Schiit Audio Gungnir


----------



## adeadcrab

Congratulations on your new amp


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Congratulations!




谢谢


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Congratulations on your new amp




谢谢你


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> 谢谢你




and tube rolling will bring it to another ( 2 ) level(s) since there are drivers and power tubes


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> and tube rolling will bring it to another ( 2 ) level(s) since there are drivers and power tubes




我知道


----------



## Ultrainferno

Good thing there is Google Translate


----------



## adeadcrab

The stock power tubes are pretty good, I'm using them at the moment with the TS mesh plates. Which are also good. For planars a power tube that can provide more power (TS 5998) are recommended.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yeah, I am thinking my first upgrade should focus on finding a solid EF 86 tube. 

I shall comb backward through this thread for recommendations already offered. 

The amount of experience and expertise residual in this locale of headfi outclasses that of many other places here, save perhaps Purrin's thread on DACs and the HE-6 amping thread. 

I am grateful for this treasure-trove of wisdom.


----------



## kanshouhin

telefuken EF806S is the best.


----------



## snip3r77

kanshouhin said:


> telefuken EF806S is the best.




You have any experience with planars like lcdx. I need the dynamics .


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Okay, after a few days of burning these components in, I can easily tell I am bottlenecked by the stock tubes. The signature I am receiving is aggressive and harsh. Yet this is not really surprising, given what people already said about the importance of upgrading tubes. 
  
 Should I go straight for the input tubes do you think, since I have the EF 86 adapter? 
  
 Don't get me wrong. I am loving this amp as I said before, but compared to my other amps, this is becoming highly fatiguing, and I know it's not the amp's fault, more the tube's.


----------



## adeadcrab

That's the stock driver tubes, mainly. Basically any other tube is an improvement on those.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> That's the stock driver tubes, mainly. Basically any other tube is an improvement on those.




Okay, thank you


----------



## snip3r77

Go for those vintage tubes , you won't regret


----------



## kanshouhin

snip3r77 said:


> You have any experience with planars like lcdx. I need the dynamics .


I think Telefuken ef806s+Bendix 6080 is the best about the dynamic.I had use oppo pm-1,Hifiman he500,560, I consider the planars no good in the dynamic.If you want dynamic, you should try to hear grado ps1000.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Thanks everyone for the help! I have sent some PM's out to several users asking about the best tubes for an initial departure from stock, and rather than respond to each, I would like to post here you have helped me decide on purchasing Telefunken EF 86 and the RCA 6AS7G. Since the Telefunken's are in Germany, I will not be able to try them for a couple weeks, but I shall report back with my impressions when they do. As far as the RCA's, I hope that I will not experience too much of a humming problem, as others have said may be endemic to some 6AS7 tubes.
  
As a followup to my previous post, even with the stock tubes, I am really coming to appreciate the 339's capabilities. Reading back through some of the older posts, I have learned that I am not alone in having to keep the volume low in order to avoid fatigue. Indeed, I cannot even move past 7:30/8:00 using my HD 650s; the equivalent of this volume range is roughly 12:00-1:00 on my Lyr, which also puts forth tremendous power. I think the dynamics on this amp so far are extraordinary, rendering it suitable for well-mastered classical recordings. 
  
I know that many of these impressions will change with new tubes, and this is something I look forward to as I gradually add to my collection. 
  
 Now, I am trying to decide whether my Gungnir is responsible for outputting too much power into the LF339 and whether the 339 would pair better with a slightly brighter, more detailed DAC. The Gungnir is wonderful; it just tends to possess traits similar to those used to describe the LF339--slightly warm, sweet tone; monster dynamics; potent, visceral bass, smooth treble. 
  
 What DAC's are people using with their 339's, if I may ask, and have we learned any that have worked better than others? 
  
 Thank you, again!


----------



## White Lotus

I use a Matrix Mini-i PRO. 
  
 I like it because I can adjust the level that I feed to the 339.


----------



## adeadcrab

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/FUN/FUNEN.htm

 DAC, preamp and headphone amp. Line out for the preamp and DAC function. Like the above poster I can adjust volume more easily than messing with the LF.


----------



## snip3r77

I'm using O2 , Audioquest Dragonfly and Calyx 24/192


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm always using a different one, haven't had any bad experiences yet


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Thanks for the responses. It sounds like people like to tweak the sound going into their amp, either by playing with the volume controls or switching between DACs altogether.
  
 Has anyone tried a vintage R2R multibit DAC with the 339. I happened on a Theta Progeny just yesterday.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Time to lose face, confess my careless stupidity, and to lavish more praise on this amp. I hope that you all can find the following comic because it is rather embarrassing to publicly disclose. Yet I want to save the LF 339 face by "being frank" about my error.
  
 I just realized this evening that I had plugged in my interrconnects to the back of my Gungnir incorrectly, so that both the right and left cables were plugged into the two left rca connectors on the back of my Gungnir! I did this about two weeks ago when I received another amp, but I did not think to recheck it. Thus, I was evaluating both my LF 339 with only the left channel feeding into those amp! I knew something sounded wrong, but I blamed it on the tubes. When trying to compare both my 339 and Lyr, to the Gustard H10 amp--which I have running balanced from the Gungnir--the LF339 and Lyr lost every time. 
  
 This is no longer the case. I am now just listening to the LF 339 for the first time properly using electronic music, and the sound through my HD 650s is by far the best I have ever heard these headphones. They sound like they are breathing (holographic?) finally, the detail is superb, and I no longer find any grain or harshness that I attributed to the stock tubes. Dynamics are equivalent or surpass those of my Lyr, and the bass hits deep when called for. 
  
 There are two lessons from this: 1) obviously do not be stupid like me and ensure you plug your interconnects into your source properly. 2) people will attempt to go to great lengths to find good things about their gear even when it sounds less than satisfactory; I was trying to convince myself that this sounded decent when I was running the LF 339 and my Lyr at 50% for the past week or so. Since I have lived with the Lyr for longer, I knew that something was wrong with it, and this prompted me to finally go behind the DAC and find my mistake. 
  
 Are you people sure it gets better than this with other tubes? Although I cannot wait until the tubes arrive on Thursday, I now can live with the stock tubes without having the volume turned to extreme low levels before being fatigued.


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> Thanks for the responses. It sounds like people like to tweak the sound going into their amp, either by playing with the volume controls or switching between DACs altogether.
> 
> Has anyone tried a vintage R2R multibit DAC with the 339. I happened on a Theta Progeny just yesterday.




You have the Theta???


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> You have the Theta???




Not yet!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

This amp is amazing with electronic music. I'm listening to Carl Craig, Autechre, Plaid, Bjork, Ryo Murakami, Boards of Canada, Aphex Twin, Orbital, Shpongle, Infected Mushroom, John Hopkins, Kiasmos, and several others on shuffle, and I am transfixed. I don't know whether to praise the HD 650s for their potentiality I have finally seemed to unlock or the LF 339 for being the means to unlock this potentiality. I am fumbling for words to describe how alive my HD 650s sound at the moment. The LF 339 has "an iron grip" on these drives; what's also clear is that I do not find this pairing to be slow at all. It is keeping up with the demands of faster electronica while shifting beautifully into sudden drops in pacing a la Boards of Canada. While I want to try out the HE-500s, whose planar speed and fast bass may seem more suitable for electronica, I do not have the heart or desire to unplug the Sennheisers at the moment.
  
 As far as the Theta, I am just waiting it for it to arrive, which should be on Thursday--in conjunction with about three sets of tubes.


----------



## adeadcrab

The 650 pairs great with OTL. They have an impedance swing of 600 ohm at 100 hz, an amp that can deliver enough voltage (I think that's the right term) makes the bass response stronger at the 100 hz mark. There is also more space; the 650 sounds more natural and open.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> The 650 pairs great with OTL. They have an impedance swing of 600 ohm at 100 hz, an amp that can deliver enough voltage (I think that's the right term) makes the bass response stronger at the 100 hz mark. There is also more space; the 650 sounds more natural and open.


 
 Yeah, I knew that high impedance headphones pair well with OTL amps, which is why I wanted this in the first place. It has just taken me five years to finally pair one with it  
  
 I knew since last summer I finally wanted to try an OTL for my Sennheisers but could not afford it, so I started saving. I was debating between the usual sub-1K$ choices here: Bottlehead Crack and Schiit Valhalla 2.
  
 Last month, I lost a bid for a Crack and was told I would get it. But then the seller sold it. This actually frustrated me. So, I started looking toward the Little Dot MKIV, which I conceived of as inferior to the other choices for some reason (I no longer would preevaluate this since I have to hear for myself). 
  
 When researching the Little Dot, I came upon the Dark Voice 337, and this led me inadvertantly to consider the 339. This seemed to be a better option than the other previous choices, and if not surpassing the Crack, at least equalling it, thus satisfying my initial goal of finding the best pairing for the HD-650 under 1k$. 
  
 ------------------------------------------
 By the way, after listening to Claude Debussy's _Pelleas et Melisande_, I was struck by how stunning vocals are conveyed through this amp. It reminded me of the following observation I read in Headfonia's review: " but the 339 just makes it so smooth sounding and lush you dream of being in that dark and smokey jazz club 50 years ago with the sexy female singer on stage who’s winking at you while you take a sip of your whiskey." Here the writer makes clear that the immediacy and realism of vocals coexists with the ticklish feeling of temporal distance ("50 years ago"), a slightly magical air, and playful intimacy ("who's winking at you"). Even the sense of intoxication ("while you take a sip of whiskey") is seeming to correspond with my initial impressions (but I am listening sober). 
  
 I would agree with this assessment, and without even rolling tubes, I expect that the truth of the punctuating follow-up to this-- "If music and your setup can do that, you’re set for a long time if you ask me"--may also keep the 339 in my possession for several years.


----------



## xmdkq

The new machine performs better work 200 hours


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Some new tubes just arrived and are in perfect condition.
  
 I will "burn them in" before posting impressions on their sound. I'm still waiting on EF 86 Telefunken, which have shipped from Germany. These are RCA Reds as input and RCA 6AS7Gs as power tubes. My radio tubes from Sylvania arrive tomorrow. It seems I am already noticing an improvement over the stock tubes, but I cannot exactly certain so soon.
  
 What is definitely certain is that there is no "hum." Sorry for the low quality image from my phone...


----------



## White Lotus

Ordered my 6J4P to EF86 Adapter from Yuking. Ordered 16th of April, haven't heard anything other than an order confirmation on the day of order.. 
  
 Ah well. I'll just assume it's been posted.


----------



## White Lotus

liu junyuan said:


> These are RCA Reds as input


 
  
 Nice! How do they compare to the stock input tubes?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> Nice! How do they compare to the stock input tubes?


 
 Thanks. It's too early to tell really. I am burning in both pairs of tubes simultaneously so I have not tried isolating them yet. They already sound superior, noticeably smoother, to the stock tubes, but I am hearing some sibilance and a kind of grain when I listen to certain sounds--such as on some piano. Most of the time everything is perfect. Hopefully this will correct itself with some burn-in, as both sets of tubes are very old . The driver tubes came NIB.
  
 Tomorrow, I will probably more rigorously attempt to isolate which of the pairs is causing this strange sibilance.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Maybe a silly remark..but can anyone change the name of this thread into lafigaro 339 or darkvoice 337...as we all know a darkvoice 339 doesnt exist


----------



## Liu Junyuan

hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe a silly remark..but can anyone change the name of this thread into lafigaro 339 or darkvoice 337...as we all know a darkvoice 339 doesnt exist


 
 This is not a silly remark at all. I wish the name would also change as the name is misleading. I believe the OP needs to change it, but if he is afk, then I will PM a moderator.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Thanks. It's too early to tell really. I am burning in both pairs of tubes simultaneously so I have not tried isolating them yet. They already sound superior, noticeably smoother, to the stock tubes, but I am hearing some sibilance and a kind of grain when I listen to certain sounds--such as on some piano. Most of the time everything is perfect. Hopefully this will correct itself with some burn-in, as both sets of tubes are very old . The driver tubes came NIB.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will probably more rigorously attempt to isolate which of the pairs is causing this strange sibilance.


 
 if the 5693 red tubes are never used before, they definitely need at least 5 hours to burn in before sounding a lot better. Try switching from the reds to the stock driver tubes and see any difference for yourself.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Maybe a silly remark..but can anyone change the name of this thread into lafigaro 339 or darkvoice 337...as we all know a darkvoice 339 doesnt exist


 

 Yes.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> if the 5693 red tubes are never used before, they definitely need at least 5 hours to burn in before sounding a lot better. Try switching from the reds to the stock driver tubes and see any difference for yourself.




Thanks. I am sorry. I may have written wrongly. Do driver tubes mean input tubes? I meant to say power tubes, the 6AS7G's; these came new in box.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

currawong said:


> Yes.




Thank you for the very prompt reply. (I asked him to change it).


----------



## adeadcrab

The terms driver/input are interchangeable. Power tubes are the big middle tubes. The power tubes also need the same burn in to start sounding proper.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> The terms driver/input are interchangeable. Power tubes are the big middle tubes. The power tubes also need the same burn in to start sounding proper.




Wonderful. I am learning!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The problem was with the input tubes, not the 6AS7G's. I am actually happy that it was the others bad. Interesting that both sets of input tubes I have received have been bad, both the 5693 tubes (which were ostensibly very well matched and tested) and the sylvania radio tubes (similar). I hope that either they clear up from burn-in or that I may return them. I'll run them through music as much as I can. 
  
 The Telefunken EF 86s need to work, or I will be severely discouraged...


----------



## adeadcrab

The 5693 were not new, how about the sylvania? What makes them bad? Popping noise?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Both of them are very very grainy. Harsh, painful. They sound terrible. I could care less about the Sylvania, but the Red's were around 73 US. I might return them if they dont improve with burn-in.


----------



## Contrails

Anyone ordered the reference model? How is it different to the standard 339?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> Anyone ordered the reference model? How is it different to the standard 339?




the reference model ?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Switching to healthy tubes, I cannot help but appreciate the incredible sound and craftsmanship of this amp. 

I am sold.


----------



## adeadcrab

reference model is a custom order situation IIRC...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> reference model is a custom order situation IIRC...


 
 kk


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I have listened all night. I am very pleased with this amp. 
  
 The radio tubes and 6A7SG tubes seemed to have come together as one. I am listening to some hardcore, extremely radical electronica from the other side of the universe, hostile to the current order in which you live, and I am "******* floored," as they would say in English here.
  
 Wonderful amp. Just beautiful.
  
 I cannot wait for these Telefunken tubes to arrive.


----------



## icyT

Hello all!
  
 I have ordered the sennheiser hd650 and I'd like to buy a good amp for it.
 I was thinking of the O2 ODAC because of the price, but many people seem to recommend tube amps, so I decided to go with the LF 339 + the ODAC. I hope it's a good choice because it's a lot more expensive lol.
  
 When ordering the amp to Denmark, I encountered a problem on the Yuking website - I can't click pay because I get an error message: "State / Province is a required field" even though there is no such field when I choose Denmark. So I wrote a mail to Yuking, hoping they fix it soon.
  
 Anyway, I have 2 questions about the amp:
  
 1. Does it come with 2 power cords with plugs used in your location? (EU plugs in my case)
  
 2. For the HD650 which tube option would be better to start with? (I was about to choose the second 6C5 option).
  
6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С (+ all equivalents)
 or
6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 (+ all equivalents)

 Thanks.


----------



## adeadcrab

Do you like a more neutral sound or warm? Second option is warm, first is more neutral. The amp has a slight bass lift as it is and I myself like that sound from the amp with the 6SJ7 tubes.


----------



## Ultrainferno

icyt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have ordered the sennheiser hd650 and I'd like to buy a good amp for it.
> I was thinking of the O2 ODAC because of the price, but many people seem to recommend tube amps, so I decided to go with the LF 339 + the ODAC. I hope it's a good choice because it's a lot more expensive lol.
> ...


 
  
 Just enter a "." in the state field. My 339 didn't even come with power cables, I don't know if the others received power cables. I would mention that you need a EU power cords, you won't get both types I think.


----------



## hifimanrookie

icyt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have ordered the sennheiser hd650 and I'd like to buy a good amp for it.
> I was thinking of the O2 ODAC because of the price, but many people seem to recommend tube amps, so I decided to go with the LF 339 + the ODAC. I hope it's a good choice because it's a lot more expensive lol.
> ...



Yes they come with 2 standard powercords..but in my experience the 337 /339 reacts very well on better powercords and plugged directly into the wallsocket!!! No extensions!
.where are u at? I have maybe a good deal for u to upgrade the standard ones for custom versions specially made for for me for a modded 337..but they have shuko plugs..u really can hear the difference! for a very special price... 
Pm me if ur interested.


----------



## Ultrainferno

hifimanrookie said:


> Yes they come with 2 standard powercords..


 
  
 Lol. Dude stop trying to sell your powercords. I can't recall you having ordered a new 339, or have you in the mean time?


----------



## Shaffer

hifimanrookie said:


> Yes they come with 2 standard powercords..but in my experience the 347/339 reacts very well on better powercords and plugged directly into the wallsocket!!! No extensions!
> .where are u at? I have maybe a good deal for u to upgrade the standard ones for custom versions specially made for for me for a modded 337..but they have shuko plugs..u really can hear the difference! for a very special price...
> Pm me if ur interested.




Some of the cords I've built. That's actually a single order, but you don't see folks like me plugging their stuff on the forum. C'mon.


----------



## snip3r77

icyt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have ordered the sennheiser hd650 and I'd like to buy a good amp for it.
> I was thinking of the O2 ODAC because of the price, but many people seem to recommend tube amps, so I decided to go with the LF 339 + the ODAC. I hope it's a good choice because it's a lot more expensive lol.
> ...




I'm using ODAC with 339 with HE500/LCDX. Good combi!

You may start off with the RCA set - RCA 5693 Reds and RCA 6A7G. These will set you less than $100. 
You may branch out from here.


----------



## hifimanrookie

ultrainferno said:


> Lol. Dude stop trying to sell your powercords. I can't recall you having ordered a new 339, or have you in the mean time?


dude.. Why should i buy a new 339.. I had an extremely modded 337..and u know that.. And i still have the cables that were specifically made for that amp"*.. So i thought it could help someone else who has a 337 or 339...as the new owner didnt need cables.. So they need a good home as my new amp has its own custom specific cables... And no.. I dont need a new 339..and u know the reason why i dont need any other amp... Lolz

And if i wanted to sell the cables i could put them on the sales thread.. Am juat trying to help out.. My fellow 337/339 lovers 

But i see no one wants cables who are really affordable and super quality... Enjoy ur day

@shaffer..dude..i respect that u make ur own cables.. But.. If u compare tbe cablrs u show on ur pic with the ones i sell now.. Well... Quality is not same.. So pls.. Refer ur remarks to anyone else.. As i dont sell cables i make.. I bought them for the 337 i no longer have..and now i am lookinh for a new home, which will appreciate tjem as much as i did with my 337


----------



## fccn75

*Liu*, from your references to LF339 while visiting the H10 thread has made me extremely curious about this amp.  Just looked at Ebay and see Pollychen also sells this amp with free shipping instead of Yuking Audio but don't see any choice of input tubes as offered in Yuking's site.  Did you order yours from Yuking?  Guess I'm pondering to save on shipping.
  
 Does anyone know how this LF339 compare to the Elekit TU8200 in terms of sound signature?  Since I built the diy TU820 and have enjoyed it for awhile, it's time to move on to OTL to experience what the magic of direct coupling from the tube sound like.  I am hoping to have a full bottom end which even with my LCD 2.2 is not enough with the TU8200.
  
 I have read so many of you use the HD650 with LF339 and it's great synergy results in the best of your listening experience.  In my collection of HP, I am really itching now to see if my HD650, HD800, TH900, H-6 (currently being driven by vintage Adcom GFA-545) and vintage AKG 500 will sound with this amp.
  
 It has been mentioned way early in this thread regarding LF339 with an attempt to feed the HE6, has anyone really tried?  I guess with only approx 600mW to 1W output may prove to be a very difficult challenge but just want to ask.


----------



## hifimanrookie

fccn75 said:


> *Liu*, from your references to LF339 while visiting the H10 thread has made me extremely curious about this amp.  Just looked at Ebay and see Pollychen also sells this amp with free shipping instead of Yuking Audio but don't see any choice of input tubes as offered in Yuking's site.  Did you order yours from Yuking?  Guess I'm pondering to save on shipping.
> 
> Does anyone know how this LF339 compare to the Elekit TU8200 in terms of sound signature?  Since I built the diy TU820 and have enjoyed it for awhile, it's time to move on to OTL to experience what the magic of direct coupling from the tube sound like.  I am hoping to have a full bottom end which even with my LCD 2.2 is not enough with the TU8200.
> 
> ...


i tried my modded darkvoice 337 (brother of the 339) with a he6... It can drive it ..but that says it all...best get a quality speaker amp or a custom quality headphone amp (like mine) to drive ur he6 to its best...imho ofcourse.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Just enter a "." in the state field. My 339 didn't even come with power cables, I don't know if the others received power cables. I would mention that you need a EU power cords, you won't get both types I think.




Mine came with power cables. My amp was probably the most expertly packaged I have seen.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fccn75 said:


> *Liu*, from your references to LF339 while visiting the H10 thread has made me extremely curious about this amp.  Just looked at Ebay and see Pollychen also sells this amp with free shipping instead of Yuking Audio but don't see any choice of input tubes as offered in Yuking's site.  Did you order yours from Yuking?  Guess I'm pondering to save on shipping.
> 
> Does anyone know how this LF339 compare to the Elekit TU8200 in terms of sound signature?  Since I built the diy TU820 and have enjoyed it for awhile, it's time to move on to OTL to experience what the magic of direct coupling from the tube sound like.  I am hoping to have a full bottom end which even with my LCD 2.2 is not enough with the TU8200.
> 
> ...




Oh, I am happy that I could inadvertently draw attention to this amazing amp. 

You really need to buy through Yuking's website. The reason I say this is because I have noticed those who haven't have experience shipping problems and damage. A more important reason is that you want to ensure you get the updated 2013 version, which is guaranteed on Yuking's site. Finally, you can choose the custom options there. As I recall, I do not think Pollychen is any cheaper than Yuking. My amp arrived without a single scratch. I was very worried about this prior to delivery. 

I went with the first input option, but I really was just guessing. According to some experienced posters here, you might also consider the EF86 adapters as they increase access to more options. In particular, the Telefunken EF 86 paired with RCA 6AS7G has been unequivocally endorsed by senior owners on this thread whom I trust. 

I am still waiting on my TF EF86. 

Please do not think I am trying to promote this amp yet. I have not had enough time with it and still need crucial tubes. All I can say is that I like it very much and that it shows great promise. The H10 is very good too. 

Best, 
Junyuan


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am sorry to double-post. I forgot to answer the question regarding headphones. 

The HE-6 is crazy. I would not know how it would work with this because I have never owned it. But the power and headroom in this amp is stupendously high. It must be twice that of my Lyr, which can put 6 watts into 50 ohms. Maybe this is due to the dual mono aural design. Part of me suspected Yuking wanted to make this bigger 2013 version also drive the HE-6 but that headphone is feng le--crazy. Speaker amps are best for HE-6.

HD 650 and HE 500 sound glorious on it thus far. I have an odd gear setup because all of my amps, save perhaps the O2, can drive every headphone sensitivity very well. 

The ODAC is probably outstanding with the LF399. I think you want a dac as "neutral" as possible because the LF339 is on the warm side of "neutral." 

Check out headfonia review of this amp as it helped me. It has the advantage of experience with amps such as the WA 2 and BH Crack, comparing this to them directly.


----------



## fccn75

liu junyuan said:


> I am sorry to double-post. I forgot to answer the question regarding headphones.
> 
> The HE-6 is crazy. I would not know how it would work with this because I have never owned it. But the power and headroom in this amp is stupendously high. It must be twice that of my Lyr, which can put 6 watts into 50 ohms. Maybe this is due to the dual mono aural design. Part of me suspected Yuking wanted to make this bigger 2013 version also drive the HE-6 but that headphone is feng le--crazy. Speaker amps are best for HE-6.
> 
> ...


 
 Liu, really appreciate you replying with all the useful info, thank you very much!  LOL, I like your description of the HE-6 "feng le--crazy", it is pretty inefficient.  It takes a speaker amp like my vintage Adcom to make it sing though.
  
 You made a very good point in that ordering directly from Yuking will have the input tube option, and the much talked about EF86 adapters too.  I am so curious to find out the differences my Elekit which is transformer coupled to that of the OTL 339.  OUCH...again wallet's hurting really bad this time!!
  
 Does anyone knows whether the 339's output capacitor type is decent enough quality wise?  One of the more important consideration is the amp's output coupling capacitor.  
  
 It also seems that it is a consensus that the 339 even with the stock tubes supplied gives a nice "phat" low end (not bass-head) but more substantial weight to any genre of music, especially with the HD650 which is already in itself emphasized in that region.  This might be great with the HD800 too as it's so analytical and treble happy, hmmm....
  
 This hobby is great but will be in the poor farm very soon!!  The Enigma Dharma is on my radar too...


----------



## adeadcrab

fccn75 said:


> Just looked at Ebay and see Pollychen also sells this amp with free shipping


 
 Pollychen says shipping is express, but most likely it won't be. I had to have my amp repaired after waiting for it for 2+ weeks and have it arrived damaged.


----------



## fccn75

adeadcrab said:


> Pollychen says shipping is express, but most likely it won't be. I had to have my amp repaired after waiting for it for 2+ weeks and have it arrived damaged.


 
 adeadcrab, that's certainly important info that you supplied regarding Pollychen seller.  Was damage due to shipping or insufficient packing material?  Glad you informed me on this, thanks!
  
 Does anyone know or familiar with Yuking's circuitry as I did not see any information regarding the biasing scheme of this amp - is it auto bias to allow tube rolling with the EF adapter?  More importantly, can I get a consensus of the packaging Yuking uses - is it sufficient enough to allow rough handling?  I get extremely apprehensive when it comes to overseas delivery and all the channels it goes through - rough delivery handling, throwing boxes from the truck, and etc.
  
 What was the final delivery method - DHL, UPS, etc?
  
 Btw, I noticed a cage in the Yuking site for the 339, is this included as well or is it extra?  Well, it looks better without the cage...anyways.
  
 Liu, a few post earlier, there was mentioning about a coupon for their EF86 adapter to be included?  How may I ask?  Gosh, that's $50 freebie!


----------



## adeadcrab

^ The packaging looked sufficient to me, though I'm no expert. There was foam covering the entire thing. Maybe not enough foam? That, and the amount of time it was spent in transit means it had more time to be mishandled and thrown around / less careful shipping practices.

 People who have ordered from Yuking note the amp arrives perfectly intact.

 Also, I ordered the black version and pollychen said none was available. Had to settle with the silver.


----------



## icyT

adeadcrab said:


> Do you like a more neutral sound or warm? Second option is warm, first is more neutral. The amp has a slight bass lift as it is and I myself like that sound from the amp with the 6SJ7 tubes.


 
 I prefer warm sound yes, I'll just choose the second option. But I was wondering since hd650s are already warmer sounding maybe it would be too much? I'll find out. 
  


ultrainferno said:


> Just enter a "." in the state field. My 339 didn't even come with power cables, I don't know if the others received power cables. I would mention that you need a EU power cords, you won't get both types I think.


 
 The problem is when you choose a country like Denmark the state field disappears. But it still expects me to fill it out even though it's a hidden field. It's just buggy.
 I hope they fix it otherwise I can't order.
  
 I'll just ask them about the power cables. There should be more info on the website about it.
  


snip3r77 said:


> I'm using ODAC with 339 with HE500/LCDX. Good combi!
> 
> You may start off with the RCA set - RCA 5693 Reds and RCA 6A7G. These will set you less than $100.
> You may branch out from here.


 
 Thanks! I'll look into those.


----------



## adeadcrab

^ You'll need a converter to use the 5693 with the tube sockets you chose.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

icyt said:


> I prefer warm sound yes, I'll just choose the second option. But I was wondering since hd650s are already warmer sounding maybe it would be too much? I'll find out.
> 
> The problem is when you choose a country like Denmark the state field disappears. But it still expects me to fill it out even though it's a hidden field. It's just buggy.
> I hope they fix it otherwise I can't order.
> ...




Oh I imagine LCD-X would be glorious out of the 339. I had a really wonderful session with the HE-500 last night. The amp/tubes are really awakening it seems. Just for fun, I tried the stock power tubes with the Sylvania 6SJ7WGT. It worked very well with HE-500. Stock power tubes are pretty solid actually. I need to run the 5693s more because they still seem really harsh with certain notes. RCA 6AS7G sound perfect.


----------



## IYAshike

liu junyuan said:


> ------------------------------------------
> By the way, after listening to Claude Debussy's _Pelleas et Melisande_, I was struck by how stunning vocals are conveyed through this amp. It reminded me of the following observation I read in Headfonia's review: " but the 339 just makes it so smooth sounding and lush you dream of being in that dark and smokey jazz club 50 years ago with the sexy female singer on stage who’s winking at you while you take a sip of your whiskey." *Here the writer makes clear that the immediacy and realism of vocals coexists with the ticklish feeling of temporal distance ("50 years ago"), a slightly magical air, and playful intimacy ("who's winking at you").* Even the sense of intoxication ("while you take a sip of whiskey") is seeming to correspond with my initial impressions (but I am listening sober).
> 
> I would agree with this assessment, and without even rolling tubes, I expect that the truth of the punctuating follow-up to this-- "If music and your setup can do that, you’re set for a long time if you ask me"--may also keep the 339 in my possession for several years.


 
  
 Wow, beautiful interpretation of that passage of Lieven's review... 
  
 ......
  
 l have become very interested in this amplifier. l'm just a bit afraid of paying $870 (incl. shipping) for it, and get only a 1 month warranty... l searched the thread (keyword: reliability) but l couldn't make up my mind...
  
 May l ask what has been your experience when it comes to reliability so far? (l'm asking openly to whoever wants to answer). 
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## adeadcrab

The booklet that arrived with my amp says 1 year warranty.


----------



## IYAshike

adeadcrab said:


> The booklet that arrived with my amp says 1 year warranty.


 
  
 Don't know what to think then... (sorry, you'll have to click on the pict to be able to read it. First sentence). 
  

 Screen shot from La Figaro's website, FAQ's...


----------



## adeadcrab

If it doesn't work straight away, shipping has damaged it or parts were faulty to begin with. If a resistor dies after 2 years, the point to point wiring design makes identifying the issue a lot easier.


----------



## IYAshike

adeadcrab said:


> If it doesn't work straight away, shipping has damaged it or parts were faulty to begin with. If a resistor dies after 2 years, the point to point wiring design makes identifying the issue a lot easier.


 
  
 Great, if the device fails in the future, it's good to know it's easier to repair than other amps (l had somehow figured that out from Headfonia's review).
  
 Now, l still want to know if the warranty is 1 month or longer. l wanted to understand that what's said in the picture l uploaded in my last post only applied to the initial buy (as l infer from your words). However, l can't find in La Figaro website any other information about the warranty. l guess l will just email him and ask...


----------



## Ultrainferno

iyashike said:


> Wow, beautiful interpretation of that passage of Lieven's review...


 
  
 Sometimes I surprise myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It's a nice interpretation indeed


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> By the way, after listening to Claude Debussy's _Pelleas et Melisande_, I was struck by how stunning vocals are conveyed through this amp. It reminded me of the following observation I read in Headfonia's review: " but the 339 just makes it so smooth sounding and lush you dream of being in that dark and smokey jazz club 50 years ago with the sexy female singer on stage who’s winking at you while you take a sip of your whiskey." Here the writer makes clear that the immediacy and realism of vocals coexists with the ticklish feeling of temporal distance ("50 years ago"), a slightly magical air, and playful intimacy ("who's winking at you"). Even the sense of intoxication ("while you take a sip of whiskey") is seeming to correspond with my initial impressions (but I am listening sober).
> 
> I would agree with this assessment, and without even rolling tubes, I expect that the truth of the punctuating follow-up to this-- "If music and your setup can do that, you’re set for a long time if you ask me"--may also keep the 339 in my possession for several years.


 
  
 I'm glad you can find yourself in what I wrote in the review.Thanks for making my day.
 I still own the 339, unfortunately it doesn't get as much playtime as it deserves.


----------



## hifimanrookie

iyashike said:


> Wow, beautiful interpretation of that passage of Lieven's review...
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


i had the sister of the 339... The darkvoice 337.. Had it 3 years.. No issues at all...and had luck with the tubes also.. Never had a faulty or buzzing one...


----------



## IYAshike

hifimanrookie said:


> i had the sister of the 339... The darkvoice 337.. Had it 3 years.. No issues at all...and had luck with the tubes also.. Never had a faulty or buzzing one...


 
  
 Thanks for your response  lf l were to have only half of your luck, l think l would already be happy


----------



## Liu Junyuan

iyashike said:


> Thanks for your response  lf l were to have only half of your luck, l think l would already be happy




Order from Yuking's site directly. I was very worried as well since I am living overseas. The amp came so well packaged and flawless. Not a scratch. He uses DHL, which is a top shipping company.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Order from Yuking's site directly. I was very worried as well since I am living overseas. The amp came so well packaged and flawless. Not a scratch. He uses DHL, which is a top shipping company.


 
 how are the tubes? did they get better with time?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> how are the tubes? did they get better with time?




Oh I meant to update with this. The 5693s are now sounding great. No sibilance, harshness, or muddiness. It is so strange how that works, but tube burn-in is indisputably real. 

I am loving this amp so much.


----------



## adeadcrab

I notice that tubes sometimes don't sound totally detailed for up to 24 hours. Not so much sibilant, but with less treble and mids. Might be different for individual tubes. The biggest issue I have is that they often hum, which can sometimes take 50+ hours of use to eliminate.

 Good to hear the 5693 wasn't a bad buy.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Thanks. No, I am listening to them now. they are flawless. But they sounded awful initially with some recordings. They just needed to be reawakened, I think.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

This amp is unbelievable. I am so happy with it.


----------



## IYAshike

liu junyuan said:


> Order from Yuking's site directly. I was very worried as well since I am living overseas. The amp came so well packaged and flawless. Not a scratch. He uses DHL, which is a top shipping company.


 
  
 Thanks Liu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 To be honest, my concern isn't the amp arriving in a bad condition, but the amp malfunctioning 32 days after arrival... l really don't know who could fix the amp if anything happened to it where l live. l don't live in the most 'audio enthusiast'/audiophile friendly city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 When l bought my Audio GD amp, l had 1 year warranty. Now, l have the strong feeling Mr.Kingwa would do anything on his hands to help me if anything happens to my DAC/amp. On top of it, there is this (copied from Audio GD website):
  
*A**fter the completion of First year** R**epair guarantee :*
      If the gears have any problems (manufacturing defects and which is not caused by the user), in this case, the customers only pay for both ways (to and from) shipping costs, while we will repair for free labor charges.
  
 Now, that is a warranty.
  
 Anyway... l can see most 339 users seem to be happy with the amp, and l haven't read (so far) about issues with it. In any case, l am only warming up to the idea of buying a tube amp. l just want to try a very different sound signature than that of my SS amp (l like trying new things. Besides, l have a very eclectic taste). l read the 339 is a very 'tubish' sounding amp, so that should be what l'm looking for. Otherwise, l also have my eyes on the WA 2... We'll see


----------



## IYAshike

adeadcrab said:


> The booklet that arrived with my amp says 1 year warranty.


 
  
 l just got an email from 'yuking09' confirming the 1 month warranty period.


----------



## adeadcrab

The 339 is not a 'tube' sound. AFAIK the 337 sounds very solid state, the 339 develops on this sound with a warmer 'voice' but it is not the same you would expect from a Woo audio amp, or the schiit tube amps. 339 sounds fairly accurate.

 Even if the amp was damaged, you would not want to send it back for repair as just shipping a 10 KG amplifier is expensive.


----------



## IYAshike

adeadcrab said:


> *The 339 is not a 'tube' sound.* AFAIK the 337 sounds very solid state, the 339 develops on this sound with a warmer 'voice' but it is not the same you would expect from a Woo audio amp, or the schiit tube amps. 339 sounds fairly accurate.
> 
> Even if the amp was damaged, *you would not want to send it back for repair as just shipping a 10 KG amplifier is expensive.*


 
  
 l am by no means going to question what you hear, at all. Now, this is what l read in 2 Headfonia reviews (339 and WA 2, in this order):
  
- "_Overall the 339 amplifier can be described as having a very tube-ish sound with a warm and smooth sound signature._" 
  
- (the Wa 2) "_It is not a dark and really warm tube sound like the 339_"
  
l have not listened to any of the aforementioned amps, so l can't tell how they'll sound to my ears. Also, as you know, depending of what tubes you're using, sound will vary. However, l have understood the general amplifier's sound signature sort of remains.
  
...
  
Maybe where you live it's cheaper to fix and amp locally than ship it to and back from China (in other cities l have lived, that would be the case). In Geneva (apart from the fact that l wouldn't know where to take the amp for repairs), it gets crazy expensive. l'm assuming that 'saying hello' to the amp technician would cost me already the same as shipping the amp to China (ok, l bit exaggerated, but not that much, believe me! 





).


----------



## Ultrainferno

iyashike said:


> l am by no means going to question what you hear, at all. Now, this is what l read in 2 Headfonia reviews (339 and WA 2, in this order):
> 
> - "_Overall the 339 amplifier can be described as having a very tube-ish sound with a warm and smooth sound signature._"
> 
> - (the Wa 2) "_It is not a dark and really warm tube sound like the 339_"


 
   
And I still stick to that today


----------



## IYAshike

ultrainferno said:


> And I still stick to that today


 
  
 Good to know, thanks


----------



## adeadcrab

maybe i assumed that all sibilance would be taken away with a tube amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## adeadcrab

How is the 337 sound? Other forum users have told me it is as close to solid state as you can get with OTL.


----------



## Ultrainferno

That's about it to me. I listened to it only once and it isn't what I look for in an OTL amp. But to each his own.


----------



## adeadcrab

I figured the 339 was a warmer 337. Never listened to any other tube amps though


----------



## Liu Junyuan

iyashike said:


> l just got an email from 'yuking09' confirming the 1 month warranty period.




I commiserate with your hesitation here. I also thought it was 1 year based on the included document in my shipment. 1 month seems far below average for a warranty period. I hope others can "chime in" with some reassurance here. This is one part of the package I cannot defend.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> I figured the 339 was a warmer 337. Never listened to any other tube amps though




339 is an enhanced version of the 337 after the management "split" . I read somewhere it has bigger caps for sound enhancement.


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> That's about it to me. I listened to it only once and it isn't what I look for in an OTL amp. But to each his own.




I read OTL is more for higher ohm phones. Higher ohms meaning 200 and above?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'd say 150 and up for sure


----------



## adeadcrab

Using a 32 ohm grado headphone at the moment, I'd say it works very well. And planar magnetics are usually 32-50 ohm also?

 To be honest the first mention of this amp I saw while searching my headphone on youtube...

 All I do is select the lower gain on my source when I use low impedance headphones with this amp

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKFvqbDFUdI


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## snip3r77

Suddenly this thread becomes active


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Using a 32 ohm grado headphone at the moment, I'd say it works very well. And planar magnetics are usually 32-50 ohm also?
> 
> To be honest the first mention of this amp I saw while searching my headphone on youtube...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sure you can use it with other low impedance headphones. The OTLs are just extra good for high impedance headphones, it's the voltage/current thing


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> I commiserate with your hesitation here. I also thought it was 1 year based on the included document in my shipment. 1 month seems far below average for a warranty period. I hope others can "chime in" with some reassurance here. This is one part of the package I cannot defend.


 
  
 I believe someone mentioned this already, but it's really not worth sending back if there is a problem (depending on where you live).  From the US to China it will cost $160 (USPS), and more with other carriers.  It's cheaper to have it repaired locally.  If you don't have someone local, it's still probably cheaper to send it to someone in your own country and have them repair it.  This is just a natural problem with a heavy object that is coming a long distance.  For me, a 1 year vs 1 month warranty makes no difference.  If you live in a country closer to China, maybe it's cheaper for you.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I had an issue with my amp a long time ago (resistor blew). I got it repaired localy and Yuking sent me the money after I sent him the invoice.
 Great service!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> I read OTL is more for higher ohm phones. Higher ohms meaning 200 and above?




You are correct in most cases, including the WA2. But the LF339 is odd because it can drive planars as well, as is well attested to on this thread. HE-500 sounds great on it. Since LCD-X is relatively easier to drive, I would think it would sound fantastic on the LF339, especially given its inherently brighter signature compared to the other LCD's.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


>




好看！


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> I believe someone mentioned this already, but it's really not worth sending back if there is a problem (depending on where you live).  From the US to China it will cost $160 (USPS), and more with other carriers.  It's cheaper to have it repaired locally.  If you don't have someone local, it's still probably cheaper to send it to someone in your own country and have them repair it.  This is just a natural problem with a heavy object that is coming a long distance.  For me, a 1 year vs 1 month warranty makes no difference.  If you live in a country closer to China, maybe it's cheaper for you.




This makes me feel better. I agree shipping this back and forth is not very desirable, to say the least.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I had an issue with my amp a long time ago (resistor blew). I got it repaired localy and Yuking sent me the money after I sent him the invoice.
> Great service!




Wow. Yes, that is more convenient than shipping it.


----------



## fccn75

1 Month warranty...hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ok, can you all tell me if the delivered LF339 includes a schematic for those who are technically sufficient for troubleshooting?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fccn75 said:


> 1 Month warranty...hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It did not come with a schematic. But the internals are posted on Yuking's site. 
  
 The following comment in the headfonia review, much cited here, may be relevant to you:
  
"On the inside of the amp you can find some very impressive point to point wiring that even impressed my amp doctor when I paid him a visit. He especially liked it because it is much easier to work on in case of problems as you can easily find and replace the malfunctioning component. It measured absolutely perfect for an amplifier he said, he didn’t have to change anything."
  
 My knowledge of this is slim, but I can tell you my amp is very well constructed.


----------



## IYAshike

liu junyuan said:


> It did not come with a schematic. But the internals are posted on Yuking's site.
> 
> The following comment in the headfonia review, much cited here, may be relevant to you:
> 
> ...


 
  
 My knowledge of this is not "slim", but zero. But l'm sorry, this can go both ways: your interpretation (positive) or the fact that he had to take the amp for repairs...
  
 l don't doubt the amp is well constructed; l'm not arguing here whether it's cheaper to repair the amp "at home" (i.e. locally) instead of shipping it back to China. All l am saying is that Yuking Audio only offers 1 month warranty on the 339 amp and that, to me, is ridiculously little.
  
 lMO, a manufacturer who only offers 1 month warranty on his products, either has very little trust on their reliability or don't want potential trouble... or go figure. Especially, if we take into account that he must be well aware that many overseas customers will repair their amps locally rather than be willing to ship them back to China (in order to take advantage of the warranty). 
  
 So l'm sorry but the 31 days warranty puts me off...


----------



## snip3r77

iyashike said:


> My knowledge of this is not "slim", but zero. But l'm sorry, this can go both ways: your interpretation (positive) or the fact that he had to take the amp for repairs...
> 
> l don't doubt the amp is well constructed; l'm not arguing here whether it's cheaper to repair the amp "at home" (i.e. locally) instead of shipping it back to China. All l am saying is that Yuking Audio only offers 1 month warranty on the 339 amp and that, to me, is ridiculously little.
> 
> ...




Not comfortable better don't buy


----------



## IYAshike

snip3r77 said:


> Not comfortable better don't buy


 
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l agree: go with the gut feeling


----------



## hifimanrookie

adeadcrab said:


> How is the 337 sound? Other forum users have told me it is as close to solid state as you can get with OTL.


having owned a modded 337 for 3 years i can state this is an tube amp that sounds the most like a neutral ss amp.....its absolutely stunning sounding if u use tungsol 6sj7gt meshplates as drivers and tungsol 5998 (or bendix 6080 with graphite plates) as power tubes...powerful sound but still detaily...but warmer then any ss amp u can get ur hands on...in my opinion the 337 is residing in a grey area between pure tube sound and pure ss sound...ofcourse if u use warmer TCA tubes it sounds more warmer and more suripy..... 
And i can attest the latter models 337/339 can drive a planar (he500) perfectly...and as i said earlier..my amp reacted very good on better powercables and them being plugged in directly into the wallsocket...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yeah, I was referring to my slim knowledge of the internals of amps, so the content of the quotation. 

I used the word commiserate earlier when I explained my perspective toward your discomfort. I stand by that. 

You might want to buy the Woo Audio instead if you feel worried about buying this. They have a longer warranty. I could not imagine having to ship a WA2 to the US for repairs would be cheap, but if that is your only option, that is what you must do. It is likely their build quality would not result in a major failure as long as you take good care of it. 

Best of luck.


----------



## MJS242

iyashike said:


> My knowledge of this is not "slim", but zero. But l'm sorry, this can go both ways: your interpretation (positive) or the fact that he had to take the amp for repairs...
> 
> l don't doubt the amp is well constructed; l'm not arguing here whether it's cheaper to repair the amp "at home" (i.e. locally) instead of shipping it back to China. All l am saying is that Yuking Audio only offers 1 month warranty on the 339 amp and that, to me, is ridiculously little.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Next time I see the boss online I'll ask him the reasoning behind the warranty period.  I do get your point though.  I can assure you that it isn't because they don't trust the reliability of their product.  I've had mine a few years and have put several hundred hours on it (others in this thread have done the same I'm sure).  I also know they're not in the business of making customers unhappy.  They've actually gone above and beyond helping various people and making situations right when problems have come up.


----------



## Ultrainferno

iyashike said:


> My knowledge of this is not "slim", but zero. But l'm sorry, this can go both ways: your interpretation (positive) or the fact that he had to take the amp for repairs...


 
  
 It was a blown resistor, can happen any time, the new resistors are of better quality. I agree though on the 1 month warranty, I have amps with life time guarantee


----------



## kanshouhin

My 339 Reference & My Friend's 339 Reference MK2.


----------



## IYAshike

Thank you @adeadcrab @Liu Junyuan, @MJS242, @snip3r77 and @Ultrainferno for taking the time to consider and empathize with my concerns and reply with a respectful answer (hopefully l did not forget anybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
  
 l am planning to buy the amp around August (for my birthday) or Christmas, so l have time to make up my mind. lt's just that l started to read this and other threads in order to figure out what l want. Also, there is a lot to learn in the 'tube world'. lt's not as straightforward as buying a SS amp.
  
 Thank you all!


----------



## Audiogalore

Enjoy and some fun rolling tubes


----------



## adeadcrab

iyashike said:


> Thank you @adeadcrab @Liu Junyuan, @MJS242, @snip3r77 and @Ultrainferno for taking the time to consider and empathize with my concerns and reply with a respectful answer (hopefully l did not forget anybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 From Geneva? I am swiss too, from Neuchatel.

 I looked online for guitar repair stores in Zurich, as guitar amps generally use tubes also, and you could ask them if they can do repairs on other tube circuits also.

 If not, take the drive into France or Germany, especially the Germans would be good at this task!

 I've had the amp for six months, and the only repair to be done was due to damage while being shipped.

 Here is the Zana Deux amp:

 http://6moons.com/audioreviews/eddiecurrent2/hero_inside.jpg

 Here is the LF 339:

 http://cdn.head-fi.org/7/78/7842874a_350x700px-LL-7090e953_01002.jpeg

 Anyone familiar with tube circuits in general will be able to measure components and fix any issues easily.

 La Figaro doesn't sell their warranty; they sell their product. They need to work on their communication but they are not a big company like Woo who justify guarantees on their products. For now that is their policy...


 Edit: here is the guitar amp repair shop, in Zurich as they have the biggest population http://www.audiotechnik.ch/de/index.php?p=adresse


----------



## MJS242

A newer Zana looks cleaner than that even
  

  
 Anyway, back on topic


----------



## xmdkq

Unreliable information we are one year warranty


----------



## adeadcrab

^


----------



## Liu Junyuan

IYAshike That last post was Yuking. One year.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I received a new DAC today--vintage Theta DS Pro Progeny. It pairs well better with the 339 than the Gungnir; the latter could come across as too warm, bassy, and mid-range focused. The Theta has much clearer, more natural treble while maintaining an even better bass response. The Gungnir's treble was very smooth, even smoother really, but almost too smooth without enough sparkle, which was exacerbated by pairing it with an inherently warmer amp and headphones. The 339 is warm, yes, but not too warm and tubey. I was hearing strings very lucidly today, delightfully sizzling with that holographic tube sound even more neutral than I was able to hear with my previous DAC. I will have to spend more time with the Theta to pronounce any more detailed comparative assessments, but I can safely say, I think, it was a clear upgrade across the audio chain. Yet this is not to disparage the Gungnir; if anything, this is helping me come to appreciate what the Gungnir does so well.


----------



## adeadcrab

I have to have the amp on an isolated surface as the tubes are slightly microphonic. Could just be the tubes.

 Would you say the 339 is in the grey area of syrupy tube sound and neutral? Or just warm tube sound?


----------



## Ultrainferno

That depends on your tubes used


----------



## adeadcrab

stock 6N13P or svetlana 6AS7G. Thinking of getting bendix 6080 if there's much of a difference in sound. tung sol mesh plates, red 5693, 6sj7wgt etc


----------



## Ultrainferno

I wouldn't call those tubes warm and syrupy. RCA/Chatham are more so, I categorize the bendix right in between.
 The Bendix and GEC 6AS7G are the best tubes I have but I hardly use them, I always go for Chathams or RCA or 6520s
  
 Here's a pic of my 339


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I guess what I am saying is that the Gungnir was coloring the sound. Now I am able to hear into the tubes. With both DACs, I would not use the adjective syrupy at all with my modest tube collection. Yes, perhaps between warm and neutral. 

I need more time with the new dac to confirm any initial impressions. I have been listening to mostly classical with it thus far, and the LF339 was practically singing with the 650s. But I will need to listen to some of my electronic music to see how well the R2R handles more digital recordings. The Gungnir was " top notch" with electronica.


----------



## IYAshike

xmdkq said:


> *Unreliable information* we are one year warranty


 
 Hello there,
  
 l just wanted to say, concerning the conflicting information about the warranty length of the La Figaro 339 that, if the assumption of '1 month warranty' should be considered as "unreliable information", following your words, then you should know that:
  
 1- That unreliable information is stated at Yuking Audio official website (please see picture number 1)
  
 2- That unreliable information was given to me by Yuking Audio's customer service (please see picture number 2)
  
 When it comes to official matters (e.g. a product's warranty) l exclusively give validity to official statements. 
  
*Picture 1*
  

  
*Picture 2*


----------



## adeadcrab

Could be error in translation... try sending messages to yuking in chinese.


----------



## IYAshike

adeadcrab said:


> Could be error in translation... try sending messages to yuking in chinese.


 
  
 Adeadcrab, you can now go and read Yukong's Audio website. Do you think that English is not fluent enough as to confuse 1 month with 1 year? Do you think the CS representative who answered my email does not know what she is saying?


----------



## adeadcrab

Or someone wrote month on the website when really the boss meant year..


----------



## adeadcrab

ultrainferno said:


> I had an issue with my amp a long time ago (resistor blew). I got it repaired localy and Yuking sent me the money after I sent him the invoice.
> Great service!


 
 This, and reading through the thread I haven't seen an instance of sending the amp back to be repaired.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I wouldn't call those tubes warm and syrupy. RCA/Chatham are more so, I categorize the bendix right in between.
> The Bendix and GEC 6AS7G are the best tubes I have but I hardly use them, I always go for Chathams or RCA or 6520s
> 
> Here's a pic of my 339


 
  
 Beautiful picture. The silver is very nice. It looks like you have Tung-Sol's for the input tubes? Also, what socket savers do you prefer for the power tubes? I really should buy some, I think. 
  
 What headphone is that between the LF 339 and the Woo?


----------



## IYAshike

liu junyuan said:


>





> What headphone is that between the LF 339 and the Woo?


 
  
 l think it's a LCD-XC...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

iyashike said:


> l think it's a LCD-XC...


 
 Ah yeah, maybe. It's hard to know. hehe.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's a Soundmagic HP100. Come on guys, learn your headphones!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Concerning the socket savers: I just bought 5 pairs on ebay from China. Lots of sellers offering them, just check their feedback for complaints
 I can't remember what tubes where in at that moment, it's been a while


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Concerning the socket savers: I just bought 5 pairs on ebay from China. Lots of sellers offering them, just check their feedback for complaints
> I can't remember what tubes where in at that moment, it's been a while




Yes, okay thank you. I would prefer ones that do not come out when I roll tubes.


----------



## MJS242

iyashike said:


> Hello there,
> 
> l just wanted to say, concerning the conflicting information about the warranty length of the La Figaro 339 that, if the assumption of '1 month warranty' should be considered as "unreliable information", following your words, then you should know that:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I spoke with the boss and he confirmed 1 year.  There seems to be an internal misunderstanding.  They're going to update the site.  By the way, I wouldn't post email addresses on here (even if they're in a picture).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> I spoke with the boss and he confirmed 1 year.  There seems to be an internal misunderstanding.  They're going to update the site.  By the way, I wouldn't post email addresses on here (even if they're in a picture).


 
 That's what I suspected. Yuking is focused on building the amp. He is an engineer who speaks Chinese. There was a disconnect between him and other factors.
  
 But his word is the final one. This is a one year warranty. I am very happy to hear this, even though I am fairly confident I will have no problems. I just need to get some socket savers now. lol.


----------



## IYAshike

mjs242 said:


> I spoke with the boss and he confirmed 1 year.  There seems to be an internal misunderstanding.  They're going to update the site.  By the way, I wouldn't post email addresses on here (even if they're in a picture).


 
  
 That's good to know, l am very interested in this amp. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

iyashike said:


> That's good to know, l am very interested in this amp. Thanks for your advice.


 
 Yeah, for me too. I am glad to know that it is one year instead of one month. A part of me already knew that one month had to be a mistake.


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> Yeah, for me too. I am glad to know that it is one year instead of one month. A part of me already knew that one month had to be a mistake.




Logically we know it's not 1 month else no one will be buying it. I think it's clarified now.
Let's move on


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> Logically we know it's not 1 month else no one will be buying it. I think it's clarified now.
> Let's move on


 
 Logic is also useful to "ferret out" contradictions when it comes to currency spending. There was one account saying one month and another saying one year. Logic raises an alarm. 
  
 It was more of an intuition, perhaps shaped by logic, that cast suspicion on the one month policy. One year is much more reasonable.


----------



## fccn75

Just something I want to have a consensus before jumping in along with those who are considering purchasing:  how are you all feeling about the separate left right volume adjustments?
  
 Unfortunately, all music signals are not the same and extreme variations exist among different genres and within it own as well.  I find I need to adjust many times within even a short listening sessions of different songs or pieces.  And being so anal about the exact match constantly in terms of balance, it would be helpful to have a summing switch i.e. mono to set the balance point at a particular level before listening.  Then this will change due to different spl among songs!
  
 There you have it, just wondering how you all are dealing with this issue.


----------



## adeadcrab

Set volume after plugging in headphones, and don't touch it until the amp is turned off. I adjust the preamp volume.


----------



## Shaffer

fccn75 said:


> Just something I want to have a consensus before jumping in along with those who are considering purchasing:  how are you all feeling about the separate left right volume adjustments?




Ironically, the dual volume knobs are the only thing preventing me from buying this amp, even though I'm very interested. Does anyone know if the 339SE can be ordered with a stereo volume knob and perhaps a balance control?


----------



## kramer5150

fccn75 said:


> Just something I want to have a consensus before jumping in along with those who are considering purchasing:  how are you all feeling about the separate left right volume adjustments?
> 
> Unfortunately, all music signals are not the same and extreme variations exist among different genres and within it own as well.  I find I need to adjust many times within even a short listening sessions of different songs or pieces.  And being so anal about the exact match constantly in terms of balance, it would be helpful to have a summing switch i.e. mono to set the balance point at a particular level before listening.  Then this will change due to different spl among songs!
> 
> There you have it, just wondering how you all are dealing with this issue.


 
 On my 337 I don't really find myself fiddling with them that much, just a little tweek here and there.  It depends on the recording though.  Personally I find it to be one of the (many) strengths of these amps.  As a very low volume music listener Its nice being able to achieve a perfect L/R balance with this amp.  While some of my other amps have difficulty tracking evenly at such low volumes.  My millet hybrid is the most guilty offender, even with a lower than spec circuit gain.
  
 But even then, its almost a moot point since I can attenuate the signal in the digital realm on my macbook pro or DVD-as transport player... before streaming bits to my DAC.
  
 Someone with more knowledge will have to correct me, but I also think the L/R channel pots is how these amps maintain their "separated" dual mono signal chain.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

i dont have much time to respond. 

The dual volume controls is one of the BEST features of the amp. I prefer it now to single control. It makes perfect sense to me after initial hesitation. A complete non-issue.


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> i dont have much time to respond.
> 
> The dual volume controls is one of the BEST features of the amp. I prefer it now to single control. It makes perfect sense to me after initial hesitation. A complete non-issue.


 
  
 +1 non-issue, like having it vs not having it.


----------



## fccn75

Well, I guess I can always put together a stepped attenuator and drive it that way just as I have done with my Adcom GFA-545 (full 100w without pre-amp).  So basically precise attenuation prior the input of the 339 and since the two separate level controls will behave like a balance control in addition to incremental attenuation... 
  
 Anyone knows what the input Z is for this amp?


----------



## fccn75

kramer5150 said:


> On my 337 I don't really find myself fiddling with them that much, just a little tweek here and there.  It depends on the recording though.  Personally I find it to be one of the (many) strengths of these amps.  As a very low volume music listener Its nice being able to achieve a perfect L/R balance with this amp.  While some of my other amps have difficulty tracking evenly at such low volumes.  My millet hybrid is the most guilty offender, even with a lower than spec circuit gain.
> 
> But even then, its almost a moot point since I can attenuate the signal in the digital realm on my macbook pro or DVD-as transport player... before streaming bits to my DAC.
> 
> Someone with more knowledge will have to correct me, but I also think the L/R channel pots is how these amps maintain their "separated" dual mono signal chain.


 
 I hear ya, kramer5150, difficulty with low level tracking is such a pain.  Being able to attenuate in the digital domain is great but with waspi output I'm totally at the mercy of downstream source, hence putting together at DACT type stepped attenuator.  Problem is, there's always a step that is either too much or too little.  *But with this implementation, it might be a good thing for the better since the 339 discrete volume controls can go up or down together or independently after the pre-attenuator, hmmm...*
  
 What do you all think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## xmdkq

R.L independent adjustment, easier to achieve balance.


----------



## fccn75

xmdkq said:


> R.L independent adjustment, easier to achieve balance.


 
 This I agree 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just that when one has to adjust volume up or down due to various types of input levels, it can be a little bit challenging to maintain absolute balance i.e. what the source material is supposedly be at instead of subjectively guessing the balance.


----------



## adeadcrab

fccn75 said:


> This I agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I listen to music that are recorded decades apart; rock records competing in the loudness war or mid-side recordings of orchestras that are nearly silent at times; I adjust volume after each different album sometimes. I would go crazy changing the volume each time on the 339. I recommend using a DAC/preamp with a volume knob if you are in a similiar situation.


----------



## adeadcrab

I will say that identifying potential damaged tubes are easier when they can only affect either L or R channel. I am also a fan of the symmetrical aesthetic of the design.


----------



## fccn75

+1 ^


----------



## Ultrainferno

It has more advantages than disadvantages. I don't think you should be looking at the 339 if you don't want L/R volume controls, after all this is a double mono design.
 You don't buy a stick shift car if you want one with an automatic transmission, do you?


----------



## snip3r77

fccn75 said:


> This I agree 100%
> 
> Just that when one has to adjust volume up or down due to various types of input levels, it can be a little bit challenging to maintain absolute balance i.e. what the source material is supposedly be at instead of subjectively guessing the balance.




I can only say that's it's easy to achieve balance. Sometimes it's also good as some Power Tubes may not be matched hence it can be tweak..


----------



## fccn75

ultrainferno said:


> It has more advantages than disadvantages. I don't think you should be looking at the 339 if you don't want L/R volume controls, after all this is a double mono design.
> You don't buy a stick shift car if you want one with an automatic transmission, do you?


 
 Ultrainferno, love your reviews at Headphonia!
  
 I'm on the fence with a trigger happy finger regarding the 339 and what's keeping me from pulling is the inconvenience of having to rotate two knobs as oppose to one when adjusting volume.
  
 I totally agree on having two for precise balancing and mismatch of power tubes as mentioned by another member.  However, when one adjusts two channels independently, how does one know where that magical "center" is or rather, where the original artist intended?  Aside from injecting a mono signal i.e.sine, pink noise, or etc as a preset, assuming that this signal is level matched to the music, one is adjusting based on subject "center".
  
 It's no big deal, just wanted to have a consensus as how other members are finding this inconvenience worth it or not along with it's advantages i.e. compensating mismatched tubes.
  
 Thanks all for contributing to my inquiry


----------



## adeadcrab

^ Matched tubes, and align to the same markings on the volume knobs.


----------



## Ultrainferno

fccn75 said:


> Ultrainferno, love your reviews at Head*f*onia!


 
  
 Thanks!
 You really shouldn't worry too much about this, your ears will know when the sound is in balance + there are always the marks on the controls if you'ld like to use that


----------



## White Lotus

New tubes + tube adapters finally came in.
  
 Using the EH tubes (GASP - shock horror!) is actually fantastic. It's the best I've ever heard this amp sound.
  
 The noise floor and humming problems I had with previous tubes are entirely gone. It's completely "black" and "silent" now.
  
 And the gain structure works particularly well with the HD800. I have great control over the volume now.
  
 With previous tubes, I merely had to breathe on the volume to make it too loud.
  
 Sorry for the phone quality images, not up to my usual standard. Just excited to tell you guys that I've fallen in love with my 339 again.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Thanks!
> You really shouldn't worry too much about this, your ears will know when the sound is in balance + there are always the marks on the controls if you'ld like to use that




Yeah, I don't think there is anything else we can really say. I liked the analogy to manual stick shift.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> New tubes + tube adapters finally came in.
> 
> Using the EH tubes (GASP - shock horror!) is actually fantastic. It's the best I've ever heard this amp sound.
> 
> ...




Those tubes look really nice. Russia has released some fantastic tubes, it seems. 

I am looking forward to using my EF 86 adaptors as well, given the positive reception here. The TFs should arrive some time next week. It is also encouraging to hear this about the gain. Switching DACs made it much easier for me to turn the volume without fatigue. 

I am listening to some Mahler now and I could not be happier with the way this day is starting. 

Are you planning on any other EF86 tubes?


----------



## White Lotus

liu junyuan said:


> Those tubes look really nice. Russia has released some fantastic tubes, it seems.
> 
> I am looking forward to using my EF 86 adaptors as well, given the positive reception here. The TFs should arrive some time next week. It is also encouraging to hear this about the gain. Switching DACs made it much easier for me to turn the volume without fatigue.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's funny, the reason I put SHOCK HORROR in brackets, is that the Electro Harmonix tubes are just cheapies that are easily available from eBay. They aren't some old rare NOS tubes. But they seem to be really perfect for my use.
  
 I am not sure if I plan on any other EF86 tubes. I might let you be the trailblazer - let me know if there is anything worth looking into (once you know).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> It's funny, the reason I put SHOCK HORROR in brackets, is that the Electro Harmonix tubes are just cheapies that are easily available from eBay. They aren't some old rare NOS tubes. But they seem to be really perfect for my use.
> 
> I am not sure if I plan on any other EF86 tubes. I might let you be the trailblazer - let me know if there is anything worth looking into (once you know).




I see. Well that is good news; it might save some people money and boost enjoyment. 

I have some Svetlana EF86 coming as well. 

How do you find the HD-800 on the 339? Have you heard it on any other amps?


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> I see. Well that is good news; it might save some people money and boost enjoyment.
> 
> I have some Svetlana EF86 coming as well.
> 
> How do you find the HD-800 on the 339? Have you heard it on any other amps?




Can't wait for your comparison between rca reds and ef86


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> Can't wait for your comparison between rca reds and ef86




I think they came today but we missed the delivery. So I should have them tomorrow, sooner than I expected.


----------



## MJS242

White Lotus said:
			
		

> New tubes + tube adapters finally came in.
> 
> Using the EH tubes (GASP - shock horror!) is actually fantastic. It's the best I've ever heard this amp sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The EF86 was specifically designed for audio applications and has design characteristics that make it less susceptible to noise, hum, etc.  Nice to see more people using it on the 339.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello guys, I have been doing some pretty hefty research to choose a tube amp, combing thru hundreds of pages on Head-fi-. It all comes down to either the Project Ember or La Figaro 339. I keep wondering that if I get a middle-of-the-road tube amp like the P.E. that eventually I'll want to upgrade to the likes of the 339 anyway. So this would be my 1st tube amp and it's a really big decision for me as I'm on a tight budget, so if you guys would please (at least try) to answer all of my questions, that would be great! And it's OK to send me a URL to the answer too.
  

Regarding the dual AC chords: approx.* how much electricity* does this consume? (kinda leary about 2 plugs in addition to a Wyrd and DAC)
*How many watts* does this baby output into the following headphones: 32ohm, 50ohm, 300ohm
Would you recommend this amp would drive *all *of these low to hi ohm headphones good?
  (I'm using a Beyer. DT 880 (32ohm), Beyer. DT 150 and HD 650, and may get an HE-6.)
Regarding the *price of tubes*: about what is the (average) cost of tubes for this amp? It seems since they are bigger than the ones the P.E. uses they would cost 2x more
 + are the stock tubes that it comes with reasonably 'good enough for a while'?
  
 Thanks so much guys!


----------



## DecentLevi

PS- I'm hoping to find an amp that has the ultimate linearity and purity (but with some tube flavor is OK) with good amount of punchyness / impact, good frequency range from sub-bass to treble extension and good 3D soundstage, that is capable of driving both low and high ohm headphones well. And really it was @Liu Junyuan's rave-review of this amp that pointed me to come here. So please let me know if the 339 is for me or not based on this, and please check my last post here too. Thanks again


----------



## adeadcrab

decentlevi said:


> *how much electricity?*
> *How many watts?* does this baby output into the following headphones: 32ohm, 50ohm, 300ohm
> Would you recommend this amp would drive *all *of these low to hi ohm headphones good?
> (I'm using a Beyer. DT 880 (32ohm), Beyer. DT 150 and HD 650, and may get an HE-6.)
> ...


 

 1) Not exactly sure. From googline and reading a result in this thread they say close to 100 watts. Which sounds about right.
 2) According to Ultrainferno's review on headfonia, 800MW to 1 W _per channel_. That's 1.6 to 2 W total.

 "For some reason LaFigaro has never been very open about the metrics/power of this amp, they just keep stating the 339 will deliver around 800mw – 1w per channel throughout 25Ohm – 600Ohm."
  
 3) IMO, there is a totally black background with no hum using 600 ohm DT880, 300 ohm HD650 and 32 ohm grados. Will not power HE-6.
 4) Driver tubes can be 20 per pair to 150 per pair. Power tubes can 5 or 10 dollars each to 200 dollars each. In my experience the smaller two tubes change the sound more and can be more expensive. Some in this thread are using the EF86 which apparently is being produced currently and therefore is cheaper than NOS tubes.
  
 The amp sound is slightly coloured in the low end IMO. Depending on tubes used it can sound more neutral or very warm and tube-like. I find the amp has an inherent tube punch in the low end, and with neutral, clean tubes produces a sound that I would say is fairly accurate, albeit with a colouring in the low end.
  
 Would recommend 339 over project ember. La Figaro make amps that compete in price brackets many times over what it actually costs.

 For what it's worth, power tubes that I use are fairly clean sounding, and are $10 per tube. I am still using the stock power tubes that it comes with, and am only using upgraded driver tubes. Very good driver tubes can be had online for 15-20 USD each. I can PM you if you want to get these tubes.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Oh, I am glad that my comments could inadvertently "spark your interest." I would echo most of what adeadcrab has just comprehensively explained. 

The LF339 is similar to having two amps in one, one amp for each channel, which would explain why it has so much headroom. 

It will not drive an HE-6 but will drive an HE-500 and I suspect an HE-400i/560. It is one of the few amps that drive high impedance headphones and planars--well attested to from the early days on this thread. To be fair, most headphone amps will not drive an HE-6. 

In terms of tubes, you can live with the stock power tubes (the larger ones), but I did not care too much for the stock input tubes. 

So consider buying also the EF86 adapters because they increase your options, and some experienced users here prefer EF86 to the regular input tubes. I myself am still awaiting my first set of these tubes, which I believe will be here tomorrow. 

There has been some reasonably tight consensus regarding which tube combinations people indefinitely prefer over others, the details of which are extant on this thread. I settled for this combination:

RCA 6AS7G as power tubes. 
Telefunken EF 86 as input tubes. 

I also have been using some other combinations and will certainly be sharing my impressions of how this combo " stacks up" against the others. 

The LF 339 is also very cleanly wired and constructed. 

Do not order from ebay. Yuking's site will ensure more secure shipping for your heavy amp as well as provide you with options to customize the amp's color ( between silver and black), the input tube sockets (I went with the first option), and it sells the EF86 adapters. 

I believe a poster on here has owned the LD 3 or 4, which I know you were interested in, and can offer some comparative impressions.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello adeadcrab, thank you for your feedback. So about the coloring in the low end, did you mean saturation / weight, or more like volume?
  
 Also Liu thank you too. It seemed you were quite happy with the 339 at first but now you're aching for new tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So anyway guys just a few more things please. Do you think the 339 is also good with low 32-ohm impendence headphones also? And about how good is the 3D soundstage on the amp? Finally, would you say it's better than other amps you've tried, and like it's really an end-game for you?


----------



## adeadcrab

Compared to neutral sounding SS amps, the LF 339 has more bass presence. Not much though IMO. Slightly more noticeable kick drum sound, bass guitar tone while remaining natural. Treble sounds just a few decibels softer than on SS amps IMO. The low end impact from this amp is especially good for the DT880 as it has less emphasised bass. HD800 would be great too, if I only had the money.. would be my end game setup.

 In terms of general sound, there is more separation between instruments in the soundstage, and more air/micro-detail than other SS amps I have used in the 300 dollar range.

 I have just yesterday noticed new detail in albums that I have listened to.. 300 times (literally). First time trying them out with the 339. The detailed timbre of vocals, nuance of guitar tone, location of instruments more defined etc. This is using the Grado GS1000i which are a 32 ohm headphone.

 With ONE pair of driver tubes that I have tried (Sylvania 6SJ7WGT), one of the tubes will hum quietly with 32 and 300 ohms. With 600 ohms it is totally silent. All other tubes I've tried are totally silent with the 32 ohm, 300 and 600 ohm headphones.

 The '339' thread you linked to is for the project ember. Maybe those tubes are compatible with a different socket or adapter; I've never tried them personally.

 This thread is for the power tubes used by the 339:

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here

 - - - - -

 With regards to other EF86, is it a warmer tube?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I love seeing so much activity in this thread


----------



## White Lotus

ultrainferno said:


> I love seeing so much activity in this thread




Me too. It convinced me not to sell my 339 (I took down the classified), and instead buy the EF86 adapters and fall in love with it all over again.


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> I love seeing so much activity in this thread




Thanks for your review . Maybe we can have a throwback on your review. Hehe


----------



## Liu Junyuan

decentlevi said:


> Hello adeadcrab, thank you for your feedback. So about the coloring in the low end, did you mean saturation / weight, or more like volume?
> 
> Also Liu thank you too. It seemed you were quite happy with the 339 at first but now you're aching for new tubes
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, no that is not the case. I am still enjoying the tubes I have, but what I am saying is that the original combination I first planned and first purchased has not yet arrived because they are coming from Germany. I have two other input tubes that are working very well, but perhaps my enjoyment may be further augmented by the acclaimed superiority of the EF 86 ones.
  
 The only tubes I do not like--and which I never did--were the stock input tubes. However, I should probably go back to those and confirm this original impression, which was made as the entire amp was burning in.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> Me too. It convinced me not to sell my 339 (I took down the classified), and instead buy the EF86 adapters and fall in love with it all over again.




That's great! It is a fantastic amp.


----------



## xmdkq

339 There are a lot of headroom


----------



## snip3r77

^^^^ That's the infamous Reference Edition!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snip3r77

Trance-ing on my Calyx 24 192 DAC + 339 + HE500
RCA 6a7g and 5693 Reds.


----------



## Carlitos

Jack Whoo?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

xmdkq said:


> 339 There are a lot of headroom


 
 好看。


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Telefunken EF 86's arrived today. I am immediately very impressed with how they sound "out of the box." I will need more time to formulate coherent impressions, but it seems fairly certain even now that the EF 86 adapter is a fairly compulsory addition. 
  
 Some photos:


----------



## DecentLevi

adeadcrab said:


> Compared to neutral sounding SS amps, the LF 339 has more bass presence. Not much though IMO. *Slightly more noticeable kick drum sound, bass guitar tone while remaining natural. Treble sounds just a few decibels softer than on SS amps IMO.* The low end impact from this amp is especially good for the DT880 as it has less emphasised bass. HD800 would be great too, if I only had the money.. would be my end game setup.
> 
> In terms of general sound, there is more separation between instruments in the soundstage, and more air/micro-detail than other SS amps I have used in the 300 dollar range.
> 
> I have just yesterday noticed new detail in albums that I have listened to.. 300 times (literally). First time trying them out with the 339. The detailed timbre of vocals, nuance of guitar tone, location of instruments more defined etc. This is using the Grado GS1000i which are a 32 ohm headphone.


 
  
 So if this is the general consensus is that the LF 339 is too warm with boosted bass and a treble roll off, then I'm out. While the soundstage and dynamics sound good, I like a fairly flat & accurately detailed sound signature. Does everybody here generally agree with the above (bold) description of the sound signature, or are there any tubes that are able to add enough clarity & flatness to the sound? Thanks!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

decentlevi said:


> So if this is the general consensus is that the LF 339 is too warm with boosted bass and a treble roll off, then I'm out. While the soundstage and dynamics sound good, I like a fairly flat & accurately detailed sound signature. Does everybody here generally agree with the above (bold) description of the sound signature, or are there any tubes that are able to add enough clarity & flatness to the sound? Thanks!




I dont have much time to reply now, but no one said "too warm." That is your interpretation. "Too" is not a neutral adverb in this sense; it is pejorative, implying excess. 

I do not think it is "too" warm. I find it just right. 

If you want an absolute "neutral" otl amp, you might want to go Valhalla 2. You might honestly be happier with starting slow anyway.


----------



## White Lotus

decentlevi said:


> the LF 339 is too warm with boosted bass and a treble roll off


 
  
 I definitely wouldn't characterize it like that. I have heard specific tube combinations that make it sounds that way, but it's highly customizable depending on which tubes you use.
  
 Sorry, not the answer you want, but your question doesn't have a black-and-white answer.


----------



## adeadcrab

More on the neutral side, with a suggestion of added tube warmth. Not as warm as other tube amps. Tubes can add to the warmth or make the sound more SS (solid state). I prefer a neutral sound as well and I quite like the amp.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> More on the neutral side, with a suggestion of added tube warmth. Not as warm as other tube amps. Tubes can add to the warmth or make the sound more SS (solid state). I prefer a neutral sound as well and I quite like the amp.




I could not agree more!


----------



## adeadcrab

Liu, try the stock power tubes if you like and see if they make the sound more neutral


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I will when I get home.


----------



## kanshouhin

xmdkq said:


> 339 There are a lot of headroom




339 reference mk2.The user was very satisfy after compared my 339 reference last week.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kanshouhin said:


> 339 reference mk2.The user was very satisfy after compared my 339 reference last week.




OHHhhhh! 

Can you tell us what MK 2 and reference means please ??


----------



## hifimanrookie

decentlevi said:


> So if this is the general consensus is that the LF 339 is too warm with boosted bass and a treble roll off, then I'm out. While the soundstage and dynamics sound good, I like a fairly flat & accurately detailed sound signature. Does everybody here generally agree with the above (bold) description of the sound signature, or are there any tubes that are able to add enough clarity & flatness to the sound? Thanks!


if ur in that boat u should try its sibbling.. The darkvoice 337...they sound more neutral then teh 339.. More ss like..probably of of the most ss sounding tube amp existing.. But with the beautiful traits of a good tube amp almost no ss amp has.. Maybe an idea? Its a powerhouse with the right tubes..


----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## White Lotus

liu junyuan said:


>




Nice. How are you finding that tube combo?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

white lotus said:


> Nice. How are you finding that tube combo?




I absolutely love it.


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> I absolutely love it.




Waiting for your comparison with 5693 Reds


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> Waiting for your comparison with 5693 Reds


 
 I have not had enough time to conceptualize a fair comparison. 
  
 From what I have listened to so far, the EF 86 Telefunkens surpass the 5693s, by a significant margin indeed.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am "blown away" by this amp, even with the HD 650s. I really want to try the DT 880 600 on this beauty--on this lovely, lovely amp.


----------



## adeadcrab

DT880 imaging and soundstage is good with this amp.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> DT880 imaging and soundstage is good with this amp.




I can only imagine. DT 880 is made in heaven for this amp.


----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## Liu Junyuan

Help ME!!!!


----------



## adeadcrab

Does anyone have experience with the Raytheon tubes? Saw them in xm's post earlier and wonder what the sound is.


----------



## kanshouhin

339 Reference's introduction is post #1548 in the Thread.
 Someone went to my home to heard my 339 Reference & PS1000, then shocked of them.
 They desire got the Reference Edition, the normal version couldn't let they enjoy.
 "I think that's impossible, because very kind of parts is sold out.But I can choose the others, and try to replace them." I said.
 Then, someone took my advice to find parts (post #2472), and sent it to XMDKQ.
 When the 339 custom be completed, someone brought it to my home.I think it only 80% with my Reference Edition, when it heard it.
 "Send it to the XMDKQ, it should be better!.I will go to Chengdu to find XMDKQ." I said.
 After adjust the 339 custom, I and XMDKQ are satisfy the mod, eventually.We consider it can 90%up with my Reference Edition. I named it Reference MK2.
 So, 339 Reference is my ideal, can't be duplication. 339 Reference MK2 is created by duplication.....


----------



## MJS242

Had some Amperex EF86's delivered today. These are most certainly rebranded Mullards with the "made in england" and typical, cryptic mullard codes. Slightly different mesh plate construction compared to my TFKs.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> Had some Amperex EF86's delivered today. These are most certainly rebranded Mullards with the "made in england" and typical, cryptic mullard codes. Slightly different mesh plate construction compared to my TFKs.


 
 Nice. How do they sound?


----------



## snip3r77

Seems like the

Tube: Telefuken EF806S, Bendix 6080

are "reference" tubes according to this post.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/1545#post_9253894


----------



## Oskari

mjs242 said:


>


 
  
 The Tfk appears to be a rebranded Valvo (D).


----------



## MJS242

oskari said:


> The Tfk appears to be a rebranded Valvo (D).


 
  
 I wondered about that.  These don't have the diamond etching on the bottom.  I've read mixed opinions on whether or not all originally manufactured TFKs have it.


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> Nice. How do they sound?




Have not listened to them yet.  Probably this week.


----------



## Oskari

mjs242 said:


> I wondered about that.  These don't have the diamond etching on the bottom.


 
  
 The tube in your photo was not manufactured by Telefunken. I think I see the factory code D in the photo. If that is correct, it is a Valvo (~Philips Germany) from the Hamburg plant.


----------



## IYAshike

Hello there,
  
 l'm sorry to interfere with the thread. l just thought it would only be fair if l point out that Yuking Audio has changed the length of the warranty stated on their website (l just looked at it here) to *one year*.
  
 l am happy with the information, as l believe in facts, not in words or personal opinions


----------



## White Lotus

iyashike said:


> Yuking Audio has changed the length of the warranty stated on their website (l just looked at it here) to *one year*.


 
  
 Great to know, thanks.

  


iyashike said:


> l am happy with the information, as l believe in facts, not in words or personal opinions


 
  
 Good to know that Yukings site now echoes exactly what the members here said already. Looks like it was just a typo.


----------



## MJS242

oskari said:


> The tube in your photo was not manufactured by Telefunken. I think I see the factory code D in the photo. If that is correct, it is a Valvo (~Philips Germany) from the Hamburg plant.


 
  
 They definitely have D code on them.


----------



## IYAshike

white lotus said:


> Great to know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know that *Yukings site now echoes exactly what the members here said already*. *Looks like it was just a typo*.


 
  
 Yes, and it is amazing as well. We know here in advance what they'll be saying in the future.  
  
 Typo? A typo confirmed to me by their CS representative, it seems a weird typo...  
  
 Anyway, what counts now is that facts and opinions (or assumptions) are now the same.


----------



## MJS242

iyashike said:


> Yes, and it is amazing as well. We know here in advance what they'll be saying in the future.
> 
> Typo? A typo confirmed to me by their CS representative, it seems a weird typo...
> 
> Anyway, what counts now is that facts and opinions (or assumptions) are now the same.


 
  
 Not a typo, just an internal misunderstanding from talking to him.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I have had some pleasant listening sessions on the 339 over the past couple of days, some of the best sessions I have had. Lots of Autechre...
  
 The sound is really becoming more holographic the more I listen into the amp and the more the tubes "break in."
  
 Today, I just received a set of Svetlana NOS power tubes and a set of Svetlana NOS EF 86 mesh-plates from Ukraine. I have only tried out the power tubes thus far, but they sound great. I wanted to isolate out each set, so I kept the TF's in. Next, I will isolate the new EF 86s. I do not expect them to compete with the TF, but one never knows with Russian tubes. They can be "giant-killers." 
  
 I hope you all are enjoying the amp?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> Not a typo, just an internal misunderstanding from talking to him.


 
 Yes, its easy for misinterpretation and mistranslation in China, even within Chinese dialects. 
  
 I am happy that someone changed the site to reflect what was already clearly printed in the paperwork included with the amp.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am really enjoying these new Svetlana's. Of all my tube pairings, for some reason they work the best with the HE-500 whereas the others were more suitable for the HD 650.
  
 I hope you all are enjoying listening to the 339.


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> I am really enjoying these new Svetlana's. Of all my tube pairings, for some reason they work the best with the HE-500 whereas the others were more suitable for the HD 650.
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying listening to the 339.




650 vs HE500 on the LF339 ? Which combo is better-er? hehe


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> 650 vs HE500 on the LF339 ? Which combo is better-er? hehe




I am liking the HE-500 the best with the Svetlanas, but the other tubes are not as good with them. However, the Svetlana power tubes paired with the TF86 are glorious with the HD 650.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> I am really enjoying these new Svetlana's. Of all my tube pairings, for some reason they work the best with the HE-500 whereas the others were more suitable for the HD 650.
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying listening to the 339.


 

 Sennheiser HD650 are good with RCA 6AS7G for emphasising low end punch and soft treble. 

 Which driver tube has the most low end punch? I am leaning towards the Red 5693. Have not tried anything new for a few weeks now.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Sennheiser HD650 are good with RCA 6AS7G for emphasising low end punch and soft treble.
> 
> Which driver tube has the most low end punch? I am leaning towards the Red 5693. Have not tried anything new for a few weeks now.


 
 I was just exchanging some PMs about this. It is very difficult for me to notice drastic changes on the 339 because it imparts its own signature regardless of the tube. With that caveat, I need to do some listening to the Reds again because I have been going with the EF 86s lately. It seemed to me yesterday that I have heard the deepest bass with my new Svetlana power tubes paired with the Telefunkens as input. But it is just too early for me to make some hyperbolic conclusion. I am actually burning in some Svetlana EF 86s now. They are sounding great too, but I cannot put my finger yet on how exactly they differ from the others. Initially vague impressions are that the Telefunkens are superior whereas the Svetlana power tubes are fantastic.


----------



## snip3r77

adeadcrab said:


> Sennheiser HD650 are good with RCA 6AS7G for emphasising low end punch and soft treble.
> 
> 
> Which driver tube has the most low end punch? I am leaning towards the Red 5693. Have not tried anything new for a few weeks now.




For the power tubes that I have, 7236 is punchiest ( taut ) . No bloom.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> For the power tubes that I have, 7236 is punchiest ( taut ) . No bloom.


 
 Is that Tung-Sol? Sorry, I am still learning.


----------



## adeadcrab

I meant driver tubes too (small tubes)


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> Is that Tung-Sol? Sorry, I am still learning.




No worries. Mine is the Tung Sol. 
Take note that taut can mean less powerful for some headphones


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> No worries. Mine is the Tung Sol.
> Take note that taut can mean less powerful for some headphones




I prefer taut bass.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> I prefer taut bass.


 
 I have tried the 6080 and they are quite good in this respect also, an emphasis in the 2-4 khz mid range for a 'clicky' sound of the beater hitting the kick drum with good bass. Although I had a 6080 die on me, haven't tried them since..


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> I was just exchanging some PMs about this. It is very difficult for me to notice drastic changes on the 339 because it imparts its own signature regardless of the tube. With that caveat, I need to do some listening to the Reds again because I have been going with the EF 86s lately. It seemed to me yesterday that I have heard the deepest bass with my new Svetlana power tubes paired with the Telefunkens as input. But it is just too early for me to make some hyperbolic conclusion. I am actually burning in some Svetlana EF 86s now. They are sounding great too, but I cannot put my finger yet on how exactly they differ from the others. Initially vague impressions are that the Telefunkens are superior whereas the Svetlana power tubes are fantastic.




If possible, pls help to see if it's worth it to use the EF86 on the LCD-X. Didn't want to spend $ unnecessarily as I need to get the converter and the tube LOL


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> I have tried the 6080 and they are quite good in this respect also, an emphasis in the 2-4 khz mid range for a 'clicky' sound of the beater hitting the kick drum with good bass. Although I had a 6080 die on me, haven't tried them since..




Which 6080? Tung sol?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> If possible, pls help to see if it's worth it to use the EF86 on the LCD-X. Didn't want to spend $ unnecessarily as I need to get the converter and the tube LOL




I do not have an LCD-X nor a place near with one. So far I do think it is worth it though. I was also hesitant to spend more but Im now glad I went ahead and got them.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Which 6080? Tung sol?


 

 No, standard $10 GE. I am considering buying some pricier 6080WB, or the 7236 Tungsol.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> No, standard $10 GE. I am considering buying some pricier 6080WB, or the 7236 Tungsol.




Nice. I will have to check those out.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

My HE-500s are loving these tubes. You people were not lying that the HE-500s sound amazing on the 339. The sound I am getting right now would best be described as "lovely."


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am going to "go out on a limb" and declare that these Svetlana's, which were cheaper to buy than the other tubes, have thus far been the most enjoyable to me. The amount of 3D holographic soundscape I am getting from these is unsurpassed. Switching to the HD 650s confirms my experience with the HE-500. Bass is very nice and tight, deep and disciplined--treble is sparkly. I almost want to say "twinkly," espeically on the HE-500s. I do not want to switch them out to others because I am scared I will mess up this wonderful sound. 
  
 I highly recommend them.


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> My HE-500s are loving these tubes. You people were not lying that the HE-500s sound amazing on the 339. The sound I am getting right now would best be described as "lovely."




The sub-bass and bass is imba, HE500 + LF339!!!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> The sub-bass and bass is imba, HE500 + LF339!!!




What does imba mean?


----------



## adeadcrab

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=imba


----------



## MJS242

Young people with their ultra hip online gamer speak making me feel old


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Okay. Even when I look up the term "imba," the post does not make sense to me. lol. How is this unbalanced and in need of "nerfing"?
  
 Well, I will say that it is remarkable that tubes which cost the fraction of the price of my other tubes are currently sounding WAY better than them. This amp is now my favorite in my modest collection, without any exception or equivocation. It is my dear audio possession.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

delete


----------



## Liu Junyuan

delete


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I shall be writing a review for this amp soon. My major weakness foreseeable is that I lack direct experience with other otl amplifiers commonly paired with the HD 650 among long-time users. 


Thus, I am intimidated, worried I will "step on someone's toes." 

However, and despite this neurotic hesitation, these new tubes have confirmed solidly that the La Figaro 339 constitutes the heights of both the high impedance dynamic of the Senn but also the current-hungry beast of the HiFiMAN within my modest range of experience.

Yuking has produced a masterpiece. A veritable work of art. 

My boyfriend, whose appreciation of audio is relatively immature, has been the most helpful endorser of my belief in this amp. 

Please try out the Svetlanas if you are in doubt. 

EF 86 adapter? 

Worth it. They are very very solidly made. Heavy in the hand. 25$ for each is actually the same that Tubemonger "charges" for its socket savers. 

Just get the EF 86s and be done with jt. My Svetlana NOS mesh plates were only 10 USD. I cannot answer to why they fly in the face of my $100 Telefunkens, but they do. 

La Figaro 339: You may label me a fangirl.


----------



## snip3r77

Haha.. you just uncovered a gem in a haystack


----------



## Liu Junyuan

snip3r77 said:


> Haha.. you just uncovered a gem in a haystack




You speak in proverbs again, but I fortunately understand what you mean. 

Yes, among a simple and mundane context, cheap and dirty, I have found memories of glory and forgotten kingdoms


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't like to brag, but my review did Yuking09 good


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I don't like to brag, but my review did Yuking09 good




It did. But more than that. I analyzed your review very closely, scrutinized your diction and your process of comparison--you did very well based on my experience with the amp. 

Thank you for your endorsement genuine of this beautiful masterpiece.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thank you!


----------



## White Lotus

ultrainferno said:


> I don't like to brag, but my review did Yuking09 good




Absolutely.


----------



## snip3r77

ultrainferno said:


> I don't like to brag, but my review did Yuking09 good




I bought it because of that review LOL.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

it was an accurate review


----------



## icyT

My 339 arrived yesterday, although I can't try it with music yet as I'm still waiting for my DAC.
  
 I plugged it in today, turned it on and plugged my headphones in and I noticed a small problem.
 Whenever I  touch the right volume knob, I hear a noise in the right channel of my headphones.
  
 It's only with the right volume knob, and only while I'm touching it. The noise gets more loud as I turn the volume up.
  
 It's not a big problem but it annoys me.
  
 Did anyone have anything similar?


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> I shall be writing a review for this amp soon. My major weakness foreseeable is that I lack direct experience with other otl amplifiers commonly paired with the HD 650 among long-time users.
> 
> 
> Thus, I am intimidated, worried I will "step on someone's toes."


 
  
 Just go for it.  Compare it to what you have experience with because that's all you can do.


----------



## MJS242

icyt said:


> My 339 arrived yesterday, although I can't try it with music yet as I'm still waiting for my DAC.
> 
> I plugged it in today, turned it on and plugged my headphones in and I noticed a small problem.
> Whenever I  touch the right volume knob, I hear a noise in the right channel of my headphones.
> ...


 
  
  
 Swap left and right channel tubes and see if the problem follows the tubes.  If so, the tubes may need more time to warm up / break in.  If time doesn't fix it,  try different tubes.


----------



## icyT

mjs242 said:


> Swap left and right channel tubes and see if the problem follows the tubes.  If so, the tubes may need more time to warm up / break in.  If time doesn't fix it,  try different tubes.


 
 Thanks, I tried swapping tubes (and power cords too) but the problem is the same. I don't have other tubes yet.
 It seems like a grounding issue maybe?
 I also wrote to yuking.
  
 By the way the amp looks awesome!. Can't wait for the DAC to arrive.


----------



## MJS242

icyt said:


> Thanks, I tried swapping tubes (and power cords too) but the problem is the same. I don't have other tubes yet.
> It seems like a grounding issue maybe?
> I also wrote to yuking.
> 
> By the way the amp looks awesome!. Can't wait for the DAC to arrive.


 
  
 Maybe take a look inside and see if there is anything obvious like a loose screw or bad solder joint.


----------



## icyT

mjs242 said:


> Maybe take a look inside and see if there is anything obvious like a loose screw or bad solder joint.


 

 I will do that.


----------



## MJS242

Show us some pics, cause we all like that


----------



## Ultrainferno

Did you switch both the input and power tubes separately?


----------



## icyT

ultrainferno said:


> Did you switch both the input and power tubes separately?


 
 I swapped both at the same time but after reading this just now I swapped the power tubes first, swapped them back then swapped the input tubes.
 The noise was still there in the right channel when touching the right volume knob, but I noticed that it only appears ~7 seconds after turning  the amp on.


mjs242 said:


> Show us some pics, cause we all like that


 

 Here's a few phone pics.


----------



## xmdkq

icyt said:


> Thanks, I tried swapping tubes (and power cords too) but the problem is the same. I don't have other tubes yet.
> It seems like a grounding issue maybe?
> I also wrote to yuking.
> 
> By the way the amp looks awesome!. Can't wait for the DAC to arrive.


 
 Is the human body sensors, check the grounding


----------



## icyT

xmdkq said:


> Is the human body sensors, check the grounding


 
 I opened it up, but I didn't see anything.
 Things around the ground wire seem ok.
  
 Some pictures of the inside. Where should I look?
 http://imgur.com/a/Zxt0V#3


----------



## xmdkq

icyt said:


> I opened it up, but I didn't see anything.
> Things around the ground wire seem ok.
> 
> Some pictures of the inside. Where should I look?
> http://imgur.com/a/Zxt0V#3


 
 Powerline grounded out


----------



## icyT

xmdkq said:


> Powerline grounded out


 
 Yes they are.
 I just tried it with 2 different grounded power cords, noise is still there.
 I will open the amp again and take another look sometime.


----------



## Shaffer

I'd check the ground on the volume pot. Good luck.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Could a capacitor have went bad? I had noise on my Lyr through one channel and found it was a capacitor issue.


----------



## icyT

shaffer said:


> I'd check the ground on the volume pot. Good luck.


 
  
 Will do that sometime, thanks.


liu junyuan said:


> Could a capacitor have went bad? I had noise on my Lyr through one channel and found it was a capacitor issue.


 
 Well, I don't know, I hope not but I don't think so, because if I'm not touching the volume knob, the amp is perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My DAC finally arrived today (odac revB).
 And I must say I am amazed by the sound of the amp with the HD 650.
 It is absolutely phenomenal!
 I don't really care about the small issue anymore, it's sooo good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I feel the warmer 6C5 version suits me well.
 It came with 6N5P power tubes and 6C5C input tubes.
 I ordered RCA 6AS7G, 6080 and 6J5GT, 6C5GT tubes to try them out. (The 6c5 type input tubes are cheap, and I like that.)
  
 It is a huge leap forward from my previous setup (denon ah-d2000 + total bithead).
 Aaahh can't stop listening to music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks everyone!


----------



## adeadcrab

icyt said:


> if I'm not touching the volume knob, the amp is perfect.


 

 Check the cables connected to the volume, they must have lost solder or something..

 Have been using 5693 Red Hots and Svetlana 6AS7G for the last few weeks. Good combo.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

icyt said:


> Will do that sometime, thanks.
> Well, I don't know, I hope not but I don't think so, because if I'm not touching the volume knob, the amp is perfect.
> 
> 
> ...




Well





icyt said:


> Will do that sometime, thanks.
> Well, I don't know, I hope not but I don't think so, because if I'm not touching the volume knob, the amp is perfect.
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, I am glad you can enjoy this lovely amp. 

Although I have never listened to the ODAC, I owned its near sibling, Modi gen. 1. A nice dac. (I have many more things to say here I am withholding)l out of respect for decorum).

I am interested in your impressions of your new tubes. 

Best wishes, 

Junyuan


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Pairing with DT 880 600 ohm is, predictably, superb.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

DT 880 600 ohm is absolutely lovely on a proper otl amp. On the La Figaro 339 I can hardly believe my ears that such authentic commentary was and is throughout the present--possible.

Adjectives which readily come to my mind include the following:

•A tone to die for
•Holographic stage with cheap tubes
•Deep, deep bass when recording mandates--also incredibly visceral
•A fantastic pairing with the royal Beyerdynamic DT 880 600 ohm, the venerable Senheiser HD 6xx0, or the intoxicating AKG K7XX.

No amp in my inventory approaches the engagement th La Figaro 339 offers.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

For the HE-500, I challenge anyone to come up with a better combo than the stock power tubes paired with my Svetlana mesh plate input tubes I bought for 12 USD. 

Red RCAs are inferior by far, the Telefunken EF 86 (which cost 100 USD) are inferior, and so are my Sylvania 6SJTs. 

The only thing I can think of at this point is trying Tung-Sol 5998s for the power tubes.


----------



## sgbwill2

liu junyuan said:


> For the HE-500, I challenge anyone to come up with a better combo than the stock power tubes paired with my Svetlana mesh plate input tubes I bought for 12 USD.
> 
> Red RCAs are inferior by far, the Telefunken EF 86 (which cost 100 USD) are inferior, and so are my Sylvania 6SJTs.
> 
> The only thing I can think of at this point is trying Tung-Sol 5998s for the power tubes.


 
 Tried the tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates yet?


----------



## snip3r77

sgbwill2 said:


> Tried the tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates yet?




That's the best that I have


----------



## snip3r77

liu junyuan said:


> For the HE-500, I challenge anyone to come up with a better combo than the stock power tubes paired with my Svetlana mesh plate input tubes I bought for 12 USD.
> 
> Red RCAs are inferior by far, the Telefunken EF 86 (which cost 100 USD) are inferior, and so are my Sylvania 6SJTs.
> 
> The only thing I can think of at this point is trying Tung-Sol 5998s for the power tubes.




Svetlana best ! Which one is it ?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sgbwill2 said:


> Tried the tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates yet?


 
  
  


snip3r77 said:


> Svetlana best ! Which one is it ?


 
 Sorry for the late response. No, I need to try those too. And of course I was being slightly facetious as in I am sure there are better tubes available somewhere.
  
 They are Svetlana EF 86 mesh-plates.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I am going to the tube guy on thursday. If anyone wants a NOS pair of 6SJ7WGT let me know before thursday


----------



## adeadcrab

nice tubes. would advise to get on it, if you don't have them already (paging Liu)


----------



## fccn75

Liu, curious to see if your HD800 arrive and if it did, can you share with us on it's SQ with the 339?  Thx in advance.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I am going to the tube guy on thursday. If anyone wants a NOS pair of 6SJ7WGT let me know before thursday




Sorry for delay. I am definitely in. How much will they cost?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fccn75 said:


> Liu, curious to see if your HD800 arrive and if it did, can you share with us on it's SQ with the 339?  Thx in advance.




Not yet. They are coming from Canada but should be here by the end of the week. I am also really curious of the pairing and shall report back.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> Sorry for delay. I am definitely in. How much will they cost?


 
  
 80€/pair + shipping an PP. So they're not cheap


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> 80€/pair + shipping an PP. So they're not cheap




Okay. Not too expensive. I am in.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> Okay. Not too expensive. I am in.


 
  
 ok, will pm when I have them tomorrow


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> ok, will pm when I have them tomorrow




Sounds good!


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> Sounds good!


 


 They're here


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> They're here




They're heeeeeeeerrrrrrreee...creepy lol.

JK and pm sent!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Funny you got my creepy movie link


----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## Liu Junyuan

I have a question to those experienced with this amp and other amps:
  
 As I get more acquainted with the 339 with vocals, I know what people mean now about intimate. But what exactly do we mean by intimate? More than all my other amps, I experience a feeling of voices almost whispering directly in my ear, giving me goosebumps. I will take a description from another product altogether (Asr's review of the Audio-Technica 2000), not even an amp, that best enapsualtes my own impressions here:
  
 " Heck, it's probably equally adept at doing brain-melting female vocals with 0% subtlety, setting up a female vocalist practically right in your lap and deepening the lower register for a true private one-on-one feel. Again, the 0% subtlety which just cannot be overstated - the AD2K can make a straight man want to have, let's say, relations with the female vocalist due to how close & full it'll make the female's voice sound."
  
 I would like to apply this description also to how I feel vocals sound on the 339 through my HD 650s and the DT 880s. This nearness and eroticism has something akin to Ultrainferno's image of a vocalist (whether male or female) seductively winking at you (and only at you) in a smoky club. This sounds like magic, but what exactly is happening here? Does this mean there is a compromise in stage at the frequency range where vocals are most prominent? Is intimacy a code-word for a smaller stage? 
  
 In any case, "food for thought" here I guess. I would be interested if certain tubes accentuate or attenuate these qualities. Through Telefunken EF 86s, I have been unable to control my emotions lately listening to vocals through this amp, not so much eroticism though. It has caused goosebumps to appear and tears to drop these past days, as I explore vocals more frequently. I don't know why this effect is particularly strong through this amp in comparison to my others. 
  
 Have a nice day!


----------



## fccn75

liu junyuan said:


> I have a question to those experienced with this amp and other amps:
> 
> As I get more acquainted with the 339 with vocals, I know what people mean now about intimate. But what exactly do we mean by intimate? More than all my other amps, I experience a feeling of voices almost whispering directly in my ear, giving me goosebumps. I will take a description from another product altogether (Asr's review of the Audio-Technica 2000), not even an amp, that best enapsualtes my own impressions here:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Perhaps it's the 339's ability to capture precisely the natural warm tone of the said vocals rendering an almost 3D holographic perception of the singer in one's headphone?  Sounds like this amp sure does create the critical midrange fabulously in both timber and layering.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fccn75 said:


> Perhaps it's the 339's ability to capture precisely the natural warm tone of the said vocals rendering an almost 3D holographic perception of the singer in one's headphone?  Sounds like this amp sure does create the critical midrange fabulously in both timber and layering.




Well it really does. This also happens to some string instruments on my traditional Chinese music, in particular with the guzheng and guqin ("zithers"). The erhu can also create this very intimate effect. The feeling is almost like the equivalent of two warm fingers gently massaging the inner ear, but this sounds like sorcery and I would like to know the science behind this. Why is it in this particular frequency range does the 339 produce this feeling? 

I should add the same thing occurs with my RCA Reds. I have not yet tried critical comparisons between power tubes (mainly because my variety here is lacking).


----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## adeadcrab

calm down.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I will, and am unsubbing as well. Nothing else about this need to be said.


----------



## adeadcrab

I made this post in the 6AS7G megathread, but didn't get a reply. Thought someone here might have experience cleaning tube pins with 'deoxit':
  
 "Even NOS tubes get oxidised pins, just from not being used. Sometimes tubes will get noisy and what I have done is reinstall a few times to clean the pins.

 Would dirty pins make tubes non-working and produce no sound at all? Some 6SJ7 NOS driver tubes from different brands have died on me the second time I turn on the amp. Thinking they were done for, I threw them out. Would deoxit have fixed this?"


----------



## adeadcrab

To think that I threw away perfectly good 6SJ7's that didn't make sound and needed to be cleaned...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Sorry everyone. I have temporarily been taking some awful medicine (for headaches) that has my moods all over the place this past week, so I have overreacted to nothing.
  
 I just received my HD 800s (used but in excellent condtion) this morning, so it should be an interesting listening ahead. I am done with major purchases for a long while (I have bought a new amp, a new DAC, several new tubes, and a new transducer so far this year). Will post impressions only after some extended listening. I am curious as to whether the tension between the 339's intimacy, warmth, and soul  and the HD 800s analytic, expansive nature will be a productive tension, or whether the strength of each will compromise the other--that is, perhaps this is an amp best suited for the HD 650s. I obviously know this new transducer scales high and that I can do better with more spending, but this will have to do for now. 
  
 I would like to know the answer to the question about cleaning tubes too; I have just been using rubbing alcohol.


----------



## snip3r77

Fine grid sand paper is OK but I was lazy to clean them with it even I bought it LOL


----------



## fccn75

adeadcrab said:


> I made this post in the 6AS7G megathread, but didn't get a reply. Thought someone here might have experience cleaning tube pins with 'deoxit':
> 
> "Even NOS tubes get oxidised pins, just from not being used. Sometimes tubes will get noisy and what I have done is reinstall a few times to clean the pins.
> 
> Would dirty pins make tubes non-working and produce no sound at all? Some 6SJ7 NOS driver tubes from different brands have died on me the second time I turn on the amp. Thinking they were done for, I threw them out. Would deoxit have fixed this?"


 
 Oxidation can affect transmission of electron's as most of us knows and may cause the tube not to function properly, IMHO.  If the heater pins is restricting the flow of electrons from the heater supply, you will definitely know it due to it not being lit.  But also if intermittently transmitting, it will cause lots of problems.  With that said, I feel much more assured if upon inspection that each pin is as clean as possible.
  
 Whenever I have tubes to try, it automatically goes through cotton swap with Deoxit - spray it onto the swap until it's fully soaked through then go through each pin 360*.  It's time consuming but I rather have this important step done to eliminate the more important part of connection.  Next are the socket themselves.  It's challenging to get into the small holes but very carefully pulse spray letting tiny amounts to drip inside the holes.
  
 This also lubricates and make inserting tubes much easier with the added assurance that contact of the metals are optimized.  Hope this helps.


----------



## fccn75

liu junyuan said:


> Sorry everyone. I have temporarily been taking some awful medicine (for headaches) that has my moods all over the place this past week, so I have overreacted to nothing.
> 
> I just received my HD 800s (used but in excellent condtion) this morning, so it should be an interesting listening ahead. I am done with major purchases for a long while (I have bought a new amp, a new DAC, several new tubes, and a new transducer so far this year). Will post impressions only after some extended listening. I am curious as to whether the tension between the 339's intimacy, warmth, and soul  and the HD 800s analytic, expansive nature will be a productive tension, or whether the strength of each will compromise the other--that is, perhaps this is an amp best suited for the HD 650s. I obviously know this new transducer scales high and that I can do better with more spending, but this will have to do for now.
> 
> I would like to know the answer to the question about cleaning tubes too; I have just been using rubbing alcohol.


 
 That wonderful!  I know how the spending goes - ouch, wallet!
  
 Curious to see what serial number you have - just the first 2 numbers is sufficient because that can tell us the production year since the early versions tend to have much more high freq tilt i.e very bright.  Mine starts in the "30XXX" and have a better bass response in comparison to earlier ones.
  
 Also curious how this would mate with the 339 since mine is definitely not meant for the Elekit TU8200 (transformer coupled) sounding extremely harsh even with mellower 12AU7's.  Seems on the H10 thread, 800 may do better.
  
 Let us know when you have the time, thx


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fccn75 said:


> That wonderful!  I know how the spending goes - ouch, wallet!
> 
> Curious to see what serial number you have - just the first 2 numbers is sufficient because that can tell us the production year since the early versions tend to have much more high freq tilt i.e very bright.  Mine starts in the "30XXX" and have a better bass response in comparison to earlier ones.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, to everything. My serial is 35119, and I am really liking what I am hearing so far out of both amps!


----------



## White Lotus

HD800 + 339 is my favourite headphone + amp combo of all time! It's my current end game setup.


----------



## Ultrainferno

End game is a dangerous term


----------



## snip3r77

I have a sun audio 2a3 with full black gaps and was thinking of I should convert to a headamp


----------



## Barra

Was considering selling my Schiit Mjolnir to get a 339 for more versatility with my LCD2.2. The mojo seems to make them a little too bright for me taking away from the Audeze lush signature. I was hope that the 339 would allow me to add some additional lushness. However, I had heard from a friend that previously owned one that I may get bored with the 339 as it lack a bit in dynamics. Does anyone have any experience with the LCD2.2 that can give me some advice? I am also considering upgrading my 2s to an X so experience/advice with an X would be helpful as well.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Imo the 339 pairs better with the LCD-X and XC than with the LCD2


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> End game is a dangerous term


 
  
 It temporarily helps people think they're done buying.


----------



## mmlogic

Does anyone know what is this?
http://tw.taobao.com/item/9092261731.htm


----------



## Ultrainferno

The *ROSENKAVALIER* has been discussed in this thread before


----------



## adeadcrab

barra said:


> Was considering selling my Schiit Mjolnir to get a 339 for more versatility with my LCD2.2. The mojo seems to make them a little too bright for me taking away from the Audeze lush signature. I was hope that the 339 would allow me to add some additional lushness. However, I had heard from a friend that previously owned one that I may get bored with the 339 as it lack a bit in dynamics. Does anyone have any experience with the LCD2.2 that can give me some advice? I am also considering upgrading my 2s to an X so experience/advice with an X would be helpful as well.


 

 I doubt an amp has much effect on dynamics of all things.. someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

barra said:


> Was considering selling my Schiit Mjolnir to get a 339 for more versatility with my LCD2.2. The mojo seems to make them a little too bright for me taking away from the Audeze lush signature. I was hope that the 339 would allow me to add some additional lushness. However, I had heard from a friend that previously owned one that I may get bored with the 339 as it lack a bit in dynamics. Does anyone have any experience with the LCD2.2 that can give me some advice? I am also considering upgrading my 2s to an X so experience/advice with an X would be helpful as well.




While the 339 is a great amp, I think you can find much better options for the LCD-2.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> I think you can find much better options for the LCD-2.


----------



## Barra

liu junyuan said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Was considering selling my Schiit Mjolnir to get a 339 for more versatility with my LCD2.2. The mojo seems to make them a little too bright for me taking away from the Audeze lush signature. I was hope that the 339 would allow me to add some additional lushness. However, I had heard from a friend that previously owned one that I may get bored with the 339 as it lack a bit in dynamics. Does anyone have any experience with the LCD2.2 that can give me some advice? I am also considering upgrading my 2s to an X so experience/advice with an X would be helpful as well.
> ...




What are your suggestions? I would like the versatility to change tubes and go both thick and Tubey euphoric to analytical without losing the bass response. Do you have better suggestions in the price range, and maybe best case above?

I will be auditioning the new Eddie current Zana deux shortly to see if it is worth stepping up. Listening to a friend's original ZD, it made both hd800 and Audeze HPs sing as well as the rest of the TOTL HP options, but then he got the EC 2a3 to really confuse things. 

However, I am changing my mind on selling the mojo given my new r2r Havana tube dac that is smoothing out the highs and taking the mojo to a new much, much higher level with versatility.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

barra said:


> What are your suggestions? I would like the versatility to change tubes and go both thick and Tubey euphoric to analytical without losing the bass response. Do you have better suggestions in the price range, and maybe best case above?
> 
> I will be auditioning the new Eddie current Zana deux shortly to see if it is worth stepping up. Listening to a friend's original ZD, it made both hd800 and Audeze HPs sing as well as the rest of the TOTL HP options, but then he got the EC 2a3 to really confuse things.
> 
> However, I am changing my mind on selling the mojo given my new r2r Havana tube dac that is smoothing out the highs and taking the mojo to a new much, much higher level with versatility.


 
 Oh okay. Well given your preferences, then I think perhaps the 339 would be perfect for you. The ZD super will cost you more obviously, but should also be great. Whether it is an ideal amp with planars, though, is another question. At that price range, you have lots of options.
  
 I was thinking more along the lines of hybrid amplifiers, which would allow you the chance to roll tubes while maintaining a tighter, solid state sound that tends to work well with planars, let alone the fact that hybrids tend to output a great deal more current than voltage, the former of which planars feed on.
  
 Since you already own a Mjolnir, it may not make sense to step "down" to the Project Ember or the Lyr2, but both should be pretty nice for the LCD-2. The Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson is in an entirely different price bracket (but in the range of the ZD), and it looks like one of the better hybrid amplifiers available right now. Based on some research and my sense of what planars need, if we are talking about just driving the LCD-2s, the Liquid Crimson seems like a competitive choice. However, if you really are serious about a thicker, tuber sound, then the 339 or ZD Super might "do the trick." 
  
 I envy your opportunity to try out both the 2a3 and the ZD! 
  
 Perhaps @MJS242 , who owns both the 339 and the ZD, has heard the LCD-2 from both and could make some comment? 
  
 P.S. The 339 is a great amp!
  
 PPS. It may be useful to know that Craig Uthus of Eddie Current uses the LCD-2.2 and HD 600 almost exclusively to tune his amps. So perhaps sending him an email about what he thinks could be useful. With that said, your wallet will whimper after buying one of his beautiful amps.


----------



## MJS242

> Perhaps @MJS242 , who owns both the 339 and the ZD, has heard the LCD-2 from both and could make some comment?


 
  
 I've never had the chance (or desire) to use the LCD-2 with the 339 or ZD.  I've heard both the LCD-2 and LCD-3F on higher end systems and was left feeling unimpressed.  Maybe my expectations were just too high.  Something about the presentation felt off to me.  I also don't think they're terribly resolving considering the price.  Maybe I'm just not a planar guy, well, except for the HE-1000 which is spectacular.


----------



## Barra

liu junyuan said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > What are your suggestions? I would like the versatility to change tubes and go both thick and Tubey euphoric to analytical without losing the bass response. Do you have better suggestions in the price range, and maybe best case above?
> ...


 
 Thanks for the insight. I did try the Project Ember and it was very nice with the LCD2.2, especially when paired with my Havana 2. It had a nice wide sound stage that made my Mojo initially sound narrow with the original tube. However, the Mojo had superior depth and layering and with a tube change, matched the width as well. While I liked the Ember a lot, having heard the ZD, I felt that there was something still left on the table. I will try the Cavalli at the upcoming Seattle meet, but in the past was not overly impressed feeling that the sound stage was too set back.
  
 The problem with the Art of the Audiophile is that there seems to be two general types of signatures based on the typical genre people listen to which causes confusion. Being more into EDM, new age, jazz, and rock genres, I tend to like the meatier euphoric tubey sound with a more intimate sound stage that passes through emotion. However, a large portion of the audiophile crowd focuses on classical which requires a set back sound stage to take the orchestra in as a whole rather than sitting in the horn section with a horn blasting in your ear. With the set back wider sound stage, transparency and delicacy are critical to the less intimate detail retrieval requiring a different setup - hence HD800 vs. Audeze signatures. My problem is that I like both, but prefer the prior.
  
 The ZD vs. 2a3 was interesting to say the least. Unfortunately, my friend took on a new job and moved after receiving the 2a3 so he didn't have it dialed in yet with tube rolling. However, whatever tubes he had in it, the size of the sound stage was staggering unlike anything I had heard before. Like a HD800 on steroids. I really needed more time with it to get a better handle on its capabilities, but it was unique. I had heard the balancing act before too a number of years ago at a local meet which was really special and got me originally interested in the EC lineup.


----------



## Barra

mjs242 said:


> > Perhaps @MJS242 , who owns both the 339 and the ZD, has heard the LCD-2 from both and could make some comment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is what is fun about music, we all have different tastes and the are abundant options to suit everyone. However, I agree with you from my listening experience that the HE1000 seems to satisfy both sides of the fence. My love for the HD800 and its wonderful sound stage and dynamics is only tempered by its very delicate approach to bass. The HE1000 seems to have merged the best of the HD800 with the best of the Audeze signature to cover the gamut.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Barra

You have heard some great gear. But just looking at your description of the sound you are wanting to achieve, the 339 seems almost to be exactly what you are looking for. The only thing I dont know is what happens when you mix it with the LCD-2. 

Yes, to the statement on signatures. I will say that I am not finding the HD 800 to lack bass at all, or at least it does not feel me wanting more. Its bass is actually sounding quite extended and textured for a dynamic. Of course, it will never be achieve the visceral thunder of a planar bass.

I hope you best of luck on your audio journey!


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> I hope you best of luck on your audio journey!


 

 Have you tried the Tung-Sol / RCA 6SJ7GT mesh plates yet?

 I personally hear more difference in sound when I roll power tubes than driver tubes. For example the GE 6AS7GA is dark with a loose bass, Svetlana 6N13S is clearer, tight and more controlled. Stocking up on the Svetlana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Some are a little more bass-focused (Sylvania/RCA 6SJ7WGT, 5693) but they're all similiar. Though all I have driver-wise are various 6SJ7. No Telefunken EF8*.


----------



## Xenophon

barra said:


> What are your suggestions? I would like the versatility to change tubes and go both thick and Tubey euphoric to analytical without losing the bass response. Do you have better suggestions in the price range, and maybe best case above?


 
 You're overrating what can be achieved by rolling tubes imo.  Sound signature is determined for 40% by your cans, 50% by tube amp topology, the remaining 10% or so by tube rolling.  Assuming the same track, good recording and mastering.  With those 10% you can play.  339 is on the warm side but if you want really lush (technically:  inaccurate) sound there are other options available.  Differences between the same family of (power) tubes are overrated.  I'm pretty sure 90% of people listening with a good amp and a resolving set of cans like the HD-800 couldn't tell 2 6AS7 tubes apart if volume is matched.  Been there, done that.


----------



## kevjmj

Hello everyone, I'm hoping to get some advice on the possibility of using a portable Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo (#ARTMSOLO3601) DAC with HD650s and a 339 (that I don't have yet).
 I've been using a pair of JH-16 IEMs with their JH-3A amp and the above mentioned DAC but I'm not traveling for the moment and would like to start using my Senns again. The amp I have now is the X-can that I bought with the HD650s over 15 yrs ago so I think it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Ultrainferno

So what exactly are you asking. Of course it works as a dac


----------



## kevjmj

But will there be any problems using it with the 339?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Have you tried the Tung-Sol / RCA 6SJ7GT mesh plates yet?
> 
> 
> I personally hear more difference in sound when I roll power tubes than driver tubes. For example the GE 6AS7GA is dark with a loose bass, Svetlana 6N13S is clearer, tight and more controlled. Stocking up on the Svetlana  .
> ...




Yes, and I have a difficult time taking the Tung-Sol / RCA 6SJ7GT out to try my other tubes. I tried a brief swap with the Sylvania's today but replaced them after about five minutes. The latter sounded harsher, less refined, and flatter than the new arrivals.

I agree that it is very hard to exactly pinpoint the sonic changes from tube rolling. I have done some experimenting with different driver tubes in the amp at the same time, but the only thing that seems certain is that some are louder and fuller. For whatever reason, the TF EF 86 are louder than all of my other tubes, requiring me to turn the volume down. They also seem to fill up the entire headphone more Ina slightly aggressive and forward manner, from top to bottom, which is particularly noticeable with the HD650s (still getting used to the HD800s and best tube pairings). 

The Svetlana EF 86s are more to my preference thus far than the TF; they confer less weight to the lower mids and just give a more relaxed listening experience with more sparkle in the highs. Unfortunately, one of them has started making noise, but thankfully they were far cheaper than all my other tubes and can be easily replaced eventually. I think I was supposed to get the TF mesh plates per advice here instead of the silver plates. Perhaps the silver are inferior to the mesh?

The new tubes sent by Lieven (along with chocolates!) are probably my favorite with the HD800, so far. They seem the most linear and are the cleanest. Yet take with a grain of salt as I am really struggling to put the exact distinctions into words. What is clear is that I like the sound of some driver tubes I own better and some worse, and it depends on the headphone.

I am with you on the Svetlana power tubes. I like them better with most music than the more expensive RCA 6AS7G's I purchased, the latter of which can make my HD650s treble sound harsh, as if there were too much gain. With the Beyers, however, the RCA power tubes and red drivers are really a nice combo, and so too with the TF 86 silver plates. My collection of power tubes is weak, though. I would like to roll others eventually. 

Inspired by this discussion, I am doing a little casual tube rolling this evening with my newly modded HD800s. They do tend to reveal upstream gear quite adroitly. By casual, I mean I am not going to overly analyze but just try to enjoy some music, seeing which ones I prefer more for which tracks. 

TLDR: I love the new tubes. Distinctions between tubes are difficult to translate into coherent language. HD800s sound lovely from the 339 and make tube rolling fun. 

Have a good night!


----------



## Ultrainferno

kevjmj said:


> But will there be any problems using it with the 339?


 
  
 Of course not, you just need to use a 3.5 to RCA


----------



## MIKELAP

xenophon said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > What are your suggestions? I would like the versatility to change tubes and go both thick and Tubey euphoric to analytical without losing the bass response. Do you have better suggestions in the price range, and maybe best case above?
> ...


 

 That refreshing to hear i agree 100% . imo there's a lot of  exageration in the differences especially if somebody just paid big bucks for that special pair ,of course its going to sound much better ,incredible ects.


----------



## adeadcrab

mikelap said:


> That refreshing to hear i agree 100% . imo there's a lot of  exageration in the differences especially if somebody just paid big bucks for that special pair ,of course its going to sound much better ,incredible ects.


 


 Difference CAN be very noticeable as the the tubes are not an insignificant part of the amp, given that it is an OTL design the tubes do contribute to the sound.

 I have noticed big (when I can tell in a few seconds) differences regarding power tubes, with the dark GE 6AS7GA and Svetlana 6AS7G, which is more controlled and clear. Both of these tubes are $10 each, not a big spend but do sound different.


----------



## Xenophon

adeadcrab said:


> Difference CAN be very noticeable as the the tubes are not an insignificant part of the amp, given that it is an OTL design the tubes do contribute to the sound.
> 
> I have noticed big (when I can tell in a few seconds) differences regarding power tubes, with the dark GE 6AS7GA and Svetlana 6AS7G, which is more controlled and clear. Both of these tubes are $10 each, not a big spend but do sound different.


 

 Svetlana:  do you mean a 6H13C ('winged C') tube?  Take a look at the specs, notably the gain, and compare with the GE.  Volume match by measuring, not by the dial.  Then see if you hear a difference.  This is one of the prime reasons why people like the 5998/2399 tubes so much.


----------



## Shaffer

xenophon said:


> Svetlana:  do you mean a 6H13C ('winged C') tube?  Take a look at the specs, notably the gain, and compare with the GE.  Volume match by measuring, not by the dial.  Then see if you hear a difference.  This is one of the prime reasons why people like the 5998/2399 tubes so much.




Next in line, you're not going to insist that 6H13C ('winged C') sounds like, say, a late-50s/early-60s RCA 6AS7G, are you?


----------



## adeadcrab

Svetlana: do you mean it is an inherently louder tube? I'll compare again tomorrow.

 Here are the spec sheets:

 http://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/093/6/6AS7GA.pdf

 http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/RU-6H13C.pdf

 Both are rated at 6.3 V, 2.5 amperes. The graphs show the Svetlana has higher current at greater voltage. Don't know what that information infers though.

 If tubes are merely louder than one another, then why does no-one stay with the stock tubes the amp ships with?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I should try these GE tubes.


----------



## adeadcrab

yeah they're sick


----------



## adeadcrab

http://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Ordered. Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

If there's one tube I do not like it's the 6AS7GA by GE, I find them rather emotionless in the 339 (rev 1)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> If there's one tube I do not like it's the 6AS7GA by GE, I find them rather emotionless in the 339 (rev 1)




I saw this about one minute too late. Well, at least they were relatively inexpensive. We shall see.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

A _*rapturous *_pairing, though the Telefunken EF 86 trades blows with the Tung-Sol/RCA (tube pictured on right). The latter driver tube is slightly smoother, less punchy and aggressive, though still detailed. These tubes seem slightly more accessible and forgiving.
  
 The Telefunken conveys a richer tone, conveying a denser and more forward tone than does the Tung-Sol/RCA. Treble is noticeably sharper too, which may be a good or bad thing depending on the recording. The Telefunken EF86s--at least those I own--eviscerate the myth that the HD650 is veiled. They shine with vocals, particularly female vocals throughout the upper mids. More picky and less forgiving than my other driver tubes yet perfect for recordings lacking over-emphasized treble and general loudness.


----------



## adeadcrab

^ If the EF 86 was a headphone, would you say it has a V shape?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> ^ If the EF 86 was a headphone, would you say it has a V shape?


 
 I would be hesitant to say this because there is a full bottom end. It is hard for me to say what it _is _and easier for me to say what it is not, and only by means of comparison. I would like to try this particular pair against another pair because mine could be entirely idiosyncratic. The sense I get is that the EF 86 is more forward, less laid-back, and louder. Treble is sharper for sure, but there is no scarcity of twang in the lower mids or the bass. This could be just as much to do with the its synergy with the LF 339 signature sound, full-bodied in all cases, while paired with power tubes that you and others have said change the character of the sonic signature even more conspicuously than drivers. 
  
 I did do a fair amount of listening today and can confirm what I said yesterday, but I cannot emphasize enough that this is only true for my particular tubes and may or may not be true of others'.
  
 As someone else has said here, tubes within the same family are more difficult to detect differences between. This is also true of input tubes. Going from the EF 86 style to my pairs of 6S7JWTs is more noticeable than switching between two of the same family, the RCA reds more akin to the latter than the former. 
  
 I hope to not stomp on anyone else's impressions here, though. I still have a lot to learn about tubes. Am I am loving this amp so much. HD 650s and HD800s are competing for about equal headtime on it.
  
 Best,


----------



## Liu Junyuan

5998s on the way . Finally.


----------



## adeadcrab

Check out the Bendix 6080WB

 II.b) The Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plates
 Unlike all other 6AS7 tube types, these had solid graphite COLUMNS and not plates and are very heavy duty. They have ruggedized construction features such as extra supports and copper posts not found on other 6080 tubes. Regardless of branding, these were all manufactured by Bendix. These are a really good buy and an excellent alternative to the 5998. These tubes are sonically similar to the 5998 and are superior to with a noticeably airier sound without being prone to sibilance. 

 Keywords: Detailed, Neutral, Fast, Punchy, Dynamic, Wide


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Check out the Bendix 6080WB
> 
> 
> II.b) The Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plates
> ...




I have heard about them. But they are ISO hard to buy in pairs. Do you have ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have about 10 Bendix


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I have about 10 Bendix




:eek:

Wow. 10? 

Well, every time I have looked previously I only saw singles. Now I see more are up than usual. You people are bad and will get me to buy Bendix to compare to the 5998


----------



## Ultrainferno

One of the best tubes I have together with the Gec 6AS7G. I have a lot of 5998s but don't like them


----------



## MJS242

If anyone is looking for various 339 tubes I'm looking to sell some (for the 6SJ7) version.  Would include 6SJ7 mesh plates, 7236, EF80's, EF80 adapters, EF86 tubes, probably some other stuff.  Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> If anyone is looking for various 339 tubes I'm looking to sell some (for the 6SJ7) version.  Would include 6SJ7 mesh plates, 7236, EF80's, EF80 adapters, EF86 tubes, probably some other stuff.  Feel free to PM me.




A great opportunity. I am probably set for tubes for a long while but thanks for letting us know first. EF86 tubes are tempting.


----------



## Shaffer

liu junyuan said:


> A great opportunity.* I am probably set for tubes for a long while* but thanks for letting us know first. EF86 tubes are tempting.




If I may, I've been reading the long tube threads. RCA 6AS7G, for example, could have been had for a fin as as little as a few years ago. Now they're selling for 5 times as much. Or a TS 5998 that cost $20-$30 not that long ago. With this in mind, I've been buying the tubes that sound best with my Elise, while they're sill affordable. Some are just ridiculously inexpensive, like RCA 6080 that I've bought for as little as $12 for a well-tested pair. I really like 7N7 drivers, a loctal base substitute for 6NS7. It's a rugged 10,000 hour tube and I have 4 pairs. Some were put together for $10, NOS. I'm 51. That should last at least 'till I'm in a walker. I also really like RCA 6080 and Svetlana 6AS7G in the Elise, so I got a bunch, while they're very inexpensive. At this point, I'm pretty much done buying tubes, aside from an odd/interesting pair to play with solely out of curiosity.

I guess I'm trying to say that if you really like the LF339 and plan to keep it for a long time, it may not be a bad idea to stock up on your favorite tubes. Looking at the market during the past ~7 years, virtually nothing is becoming less expensive. The better tubes seem to only go up in price.

One of my cars is a factory special that was only available in the US for 1 year. The better examples sell for more than they did new. When folks complain about the prices, as if someone is holding a gun to their heads making them buy this car and this car only, I usually ask, "Is the number of the cars increasing, since production ended almost 10 years ago?" Same idea applies to NOS/low-hour tubes that are in demand. Once they're gone, that's it.

Edit: typo


----------



## Liu Junyuan

shaffer said:


> If I may, I've been reading the long tube threads. RCA 6AS7G, for example, could have it.




These are great points. Even in my relatively modest experience with tubes, I have noticed the pricing of certain tubes skyrocket. I cannot believe the TS 5998 could be had for so cheaply given the prices they are today. But I do often wonder what the original pricing for many NOS tubes were during their peak prodution period. Your post illuminates a sad truth that the party will be over soon. Although I have had some luck with newly produced tubes, I like having some of the older ones around to drive certain headphones.


----------



## telecaster

hey it's good to see the 339 getting the attention it deserves! Oh man I sure love this headphone amp. Anyone had the latest hifiman or audeze through it? I use it with Sony Z7, GEC 6AS7G and GEC L63, battery bias and a whole lot mod Inside. But I remember the stock 339 did sound already great!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I haven't tried the HE-1000 on it yet, but I will one day


----------



## kaleb500

OK I just finished reading the whole thread. Took me about 3 days. 
  
 I'm making a transition from a SS loud speaker set up to a headphone one. I ordered this amp a few days ago. I may not get it for a while yet.
  
 As I was reading this thread I dutifully noted many combinations of tubes that people had recommended. It wasn't until I got near the end I realized there are 2 variants of the amp (The 6J4P and the 6C5). I saw the two options during the order process of course, but just thought these were a different sets of tube, rather than the amp itself being wired differently.
  
 I went for the 6C5 variant. I'm happy with this choice since this is supposed to be the warmer of the two. 
  
 I'm assuming most of the previous tube recommendations were for 6J4P since this variant seems more prevalent (probably because it has been out longer?).
  
 I'm left wondering what tubes are compatible/recommended for the 6C5 variant?
  
 Anyone got any ideas?
  
 Many thanks.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kaleb500 said:


> OK I just finished reading the whole thread. Took me about 3 days.
> 
> I'm making a transition from a SS loud speaker set up to a headphone one. I ordered this amp a few days ago. I may not get it for a while yet.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, I know nothing about that variant of tubes. I can definitely say you have made a fine decision by choosing this amp. What color did you get?


----------



## kaleb500

Black 
  
 I also inquired about one of those tube cages that you can see in some photos, but they don't supply them any more.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I also have black. Yes, I did not receive a cage with mine. Rest assured your package will be very carefully packaged. I was extremely impressed by the level of care attended to packaging.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Welcome to the club! Don't want to brag but do read my 339 review, or seems to have persuaded a lot of people. It is the 64jp tube though


----------



## kaleb500

I already did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A well written review I must add.
  
 It was actually your review that alerted me to this amp in the first place. Otherwise I would have gone for something else.


----------



## kaleb500

These two variants of the amp, is it both types of tube that are different, or just one of them?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Just one, the smaller driver. input tube that stands on the outside of each side. Power/output tube choices remain constant.


----------



## kaleb500

Oh I see. That is interesting. I can use the recommendations for that tube then at least.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kaleb500 said:


> Oh I see. That is interesting.




Try to find some Bendix 6080 power tubes.


----------



## kaleb500

Yea those seem to get high praise.
  
 I actually already ordered a couple of RCA 6AS7G. Now that I know they are compatible I'll try these first. But I'll be on the lookout for more tubes down road. Bendix 6080 being on my list.
  
 Are these what you are using now? Is 'Bendix' just the manufacturer?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Good start. Those are great tubes, and they are the first I bought along with the 339, ordered prior to reception of the amp like you. I roll between tubes, but currently the Bendix are in my amp. Have no idea where the names of my tubes come from...


----------



## kaleb500

So this list of tubes that is designated for my spec of amp:
  
 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63
  
 Are these all driver tubes? My greatest fear it plugging a power tube into the driver socket! Are the driver tubes always smaller?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kaleb500 said:


> So this list of tubes that is designated for my spec of amp:
> 
> 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63
> 
> ...




Yes, they are the smaller tubes toward the outside. The power tubes will not fit into those sockets, so no need to worry.


----------



## kaleb500

Cool thanks a lot.


----------



## adeadcrab

good luck


----------



## MJS242

adeadcrab said:


> Check out the Bendix 6080WB
> 
> II.b) The Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plates
> Unlike all other 6AS7 tube types, these had solid graphite COLUMNS and not plates and are very heavy duty. They have ruggedized construction features such as extra supports and copper posts not found on other 6080 tubes. Regardless of branding, these were all manufactured by Bendix. These are a really good buy and an excellent alternative to the 5998. These tubes are sonically similar to the 5998 and are superior to with a noticeably airier sound without being prone to sibilance.
> ...


 
  
 You forgot a keyword 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my opinion though.


----------



## adeadcrab

which power tube is better?


----------



## MJS242

Better for me is an RCA, Sylvania or Chatham.  Anything over $30-$40 / tube doesn't make sense.  I've rolled just about everything in the 339 (except for a GEC 6AS7G).  It's a fun experimental process because there are negligible differences.  However, the opinions/comparisons like most things on head-fi are overly hyped and exaggerated.   End of the day, if I like the source / amp and headphones swapping out an RCA 6AS7G for a WE 421A isn't going to change my life.  People just constantly want to make something big out of something minor.  All just IMO though.


----------



## kaleb500

I got a question about tubes. I'm looking for alternatives for any of the following driver tubes that are compatible with my (yet to arrive) amp:
  
 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63
  
 So I just had a quick browse through the following document:
  
http://analogmetric.com/download/Vacuum%20tube%20cross%20reference%20table.pdf
  
 This document has US/European designation on the left and Chinese designation on the right and cross references them.
  
 The confusing part is a 6J5 appears on both sides and has a different schematic.
  
 So my question is are these completely different? And if so what one does Yuking refer too (US/Euro or Chinese)?
  
 Is there a way to tell from the schematic, number of pins, etc...
  
 Thanks


----------



## MJS242

kaleb500 said:


> I got a question about tubes. I'm looking for alternatives for any of the following driver tubes that are compatible with my (yet to arrive) amp:
> 
> 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awhile back there were some users who modded their 6J4P amp to use the L63 and with it some discussion about those tubes and variants.  I'd review the thread or do a search and maybe you can dig up the information you need.


----------



## kaleb500

Cool thanks. I think I worked out its the US/euro one on the left that is correct. But will have a read.


----------



## adeadcrab

All the models compatible with the amp with will have the same number of pins, yet another thing to keep in mind..


----------



## kaleb500

adeadcrab said:


> All the models compatible with the amp with have the same number of pins, yet another thing to keep in mind..


 
  
 Yes that is particularly important in my case, since the L63 etc.. only have 6 pins (as I'm sure you are already aware). Kind of makes it easier to match tubes.


----------



## adeadcrab

Has anyone had tubes that will not work one day, and work the next day?

 Had a 6SJ7GT mesh stop working yesterday after rolling in; luckily i have two spares and was considering throwing the bad tube out.

 Tried that same tube again today and now it works! What gives? Seriously


----------



## Shaffer

adeadcrab said:


> Has anyone had tubes that will not work one day, and work the next day?
> 
> 
> Had a 6SJ7GT mesh stop working yesterday after rolling in; luckily i have two spares and was considering throwing the bad tube out.
> ...




The tube may not have made full contact with the socket.


----------



## adeadcrab

Dont know, stopped again today. Seems to be burning more brightly than the other channel, just a dud tube..


----------



## adeadcrab

Update: Glows way too bright on start up, and stays glowing well after turning amp off.  Must be a low resistance leading to over voltage? Some sort of thing like that.

 I carefully and skillfully smacked the tube around like a red headed stepchild, and it glowed normally (not bright at all, as normal). It also funnily enough works after doing this too, which is an added bonus.

 *YMMV*


----------



## kaleb500

Amp arriving Friday. 
  
 Got my supply of tubes ready to go.


----------



## adeadcrab

Which power tubes did you decide on?

 These GE 6AS7GA are owned by a few posters here, not a bad 6AS7G warm sound. Look into it


 http://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612


----------



## kaleb500

I got a pair of *RCA JAN 6AS7G Black Plate. *
  
*Also those cheapish Thompson 6080WA.*


----------



## connieflyer

icyt said:


> My 339 arrived yesterday, although I can't try it with music yet as I'm still waiting for my DAC.
> 
> I plugged it in today, turned it on and plugged my headphones in and I noticed a small problem.
> Whenever I  touch the right volume knob, I hear a noise in the right channel of my headphones.
> ...


 

 Did you ever find a resolution to the noise problem on the right channel?  I have not seen another post from you and wondered.  I looked at the pics you took inside the chaise and must say the solder job is not up to the pictures posted on his website.  Very poorly done, some,from the pics, look like cold solder joints, poorly done at any rate.


----------



## icyT

connieflyer said:


> Did you ever find a resolution to the noise problem on the right channel?  I have not seen another post from you and wondered.  I looked at the pics you took inside the chaise and must say the solder job is not up to the pictures posted on his website.  Very poorly done, some,from the pics, look like cold solder joints, poorly done at any rate.


 

 The problem went away with time. I don't understand how or why, but I didn't do anything. It seems it just needed to burn in. The amp works and sounds good. 
 I also noticed that my 339s internals are not like the pictures that are posted here by Yuking, but those are all premium or reference edition I think.
 Mine is only the standard one. 
  
 I wanted to post my impressions of the tubes I got, but I always postponed it, plus I also can't write about the sound in detail. Sorry about that, and the postponing.
  
  
 I have these pairs of tubes now:
  
 Svetlana =C= 6H13C
 RCA 6AS7G
 Ken-rad 6AS7G
 These are not the best for me, the highs are too rolled off, don't like them. Keeping them because I feel they will be good with the HD800s that I am currently waiting for it.
  
 RCA 6080:  the first tube I liked, tho a bit too bright maybe. Perfect for gaming.
 Just an example, with the RCA 6080 I could hear if the terrorists planted the bomb in CS:GO much much further away than with all the 6AS7Gs.
 When I had the 6AS7Gs in, all my friends could hear the bomb ticking with their very cheap headphones, but I couldn't and I was like "What? Where is it??" Then they mocked me for buying an expensive amp and headphones and not even hearing the bomb lol.
  
 Mullard 6080WA: better than RCA 6080, the best price/performance tube IMO.
  
 Tung-sol 5998: Great tube! Better than mullard with a bit more bass and clarity.
  
 Western Electric 421A: My favorite. Sounds (a bit) better than 5998. This is whats currently in my amp.
  
 As long as I use the HD650, I will probably only use the 421A and if they die the 5998. They are the best, but unfortunately also expensive.
  
 Now for the input tubes. I have:
  
 RCA 6C5
 Hitachi 6J5GT
 Tronal 6J5GT
 With input tubes it's more hard to notice difference.
 I didn't like any of the above ones. They sounded a bit too "muddy".
  
 RCA 6J5: The first input tube I liked. It is also the cheapest!
 Hytron 6C5GT (dead after 1 day use) I liked these. R.I.P. 
 GEC CV1067: What I currently have in my amp. Sounds right. Never compared to the 6J5 though. 
  
 

  
  
  
 Now I'm waiting for the HD800 and I'm also upgrading my ODAC to the Violectric DAC V850 (that should arrive next monday). I'm curious how my tube preferences will change due to these upgrades.


----------



## connieflyer

Glad your problem went away, but as far as the wiring and soldering on your amp, should not be that sloppy whether standard or a reference amp.  I was going to purchase one liked the circuit and the attention to detail, but after seeing a standard run of the mill production job, I would have to re-flow almost every solder joint.  I can see some cold solder joints just scanning the pics and looks like it was put together by a new worker or unskilled at the very least.  If I would have received one in that condition it would be back in china post haste.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## icyT

connieflyer said:


> Glad your problem went away, but as far as the wiring and soldering on your amp, should not be that sloppy whether standard or a reference amp.  I was going to purchase one liked the circuit and the attention to detail, but after seeing a standard run of the mill production job, I would have to re-flow almost every solder joint.  I can see some cold solder joints just scanning the pics and looks like it was put together by a new worker or unskilled at the very least.  If I would have received one in that condition it would be back in china post haste.  Hope it works out for you.


 

 That is not good to hear, as until now I was under the impression that what I got was OK. Not nice and precise (like the pictures) but Ok. (I have 0 experience with soldering.)
 Thank you for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## adeadcrab

icyt said:


> I wanted to post my impressions of the tubes I got, but I always postponed it, plus I also can't write about the sound in detail. Sorry about that, and the postponing.
> 
> 
> Svetlana =C= 6H13C
> ...


 
   
 Did you think the 6H13C were too rolled off at the high end also?
  
  
 Quote:


icyt said:


> With input tubes it's more hard to notice difference.
> I didn't like any of the above ones. They sounded a bit too "muddy".


 
  
 I notice this with input tubes. Some will slightly distort vocals or muddy the sound (Sylvania 6SJ7WGT), and the 'better' tubes will be more lifelike (5693). Power tubes have a more pronounced effect on sound.


----------



## icyT

> Originally Posted by *adeadcrab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you think the 6H13C were too rolled off at the high end also?


 
 Yes they were too. I also thought they sounded thinner or less rich compared to the 6as7gs.
 I tried to like them but I always ended up with the RCA 6080s instead at that time (until I got better.)
  
 Later I was afraid the 5998s would have that kind of sound, but no they are completely different - for the better. 
  
 The best budget combo I think is the Mullard 6080WA + RCA 6J5


----------



## Carlitos

ok guys
 here i go again
 what is the reason for an amp to loose sparkle, prescence and all that?
  
 my tubes are fine, the amp is fine, my ears are fine, headphones are fine
 my bet still is bad electricity or something similar
  
 this has happened since i started with my rolls HA43 pro, so is not the amp
  
 im pretty sure is not my brain or my ears because is so drastic
  
 i have read similar posts on guitar forums...
  
 sooooo
  
 what do you guys think


----------



## adeadcrab

Tubes can be more dull sounding or quieter when they are going bad.... is it both channels or is the worse sound isolated to one channel?


----------



## Carlitos

both channels i guess...
 tubes are fine
  
 this weird situation happens with heaphones only, i've never noticed something similar with speakers


----------



## kaleb500

icyt said:


> The problem went away with time. I don't understand how or why, but I didn't do anything. It seems it just needed to burn in. The amp works and sounds good.
> I also noticed that my 339s internals are not like the pictures that are posted here by Yuking, but those are all premium or reference edition I think.
> Mine is only the standard one.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have same spec amp and HD800's. Only got it yesterday though. When it arrived it had a couple of smashed tubes and one of the power switches was broken. Not just cosmetic either, the thing didn't work. 
  

  
 I ordered a new switch yesterday (KCD1-104 6Amp 250V 10Amp 125V if anyone is interested  ). it arrived today, replaced it and it all seems to work well. In fact I had already tested amp by just wiring the switch connections together as a temporary fix. Shown in next photo.
  

  
  New switch fitted:
  

  
 I currently got RCA 6C5's and RCA 6AS7G. Since both tubes and headphones are new hard to make a definitive comment on the sound. At the moment it sounds good but a little 'edgy'. From what I've read this should smooth out as the new stuff is burned in. Your comments about the tubes are interesting though. I got a few others to try out, including 6J5 and 6080WA. Might have a look at the 5998 and 421A at some point too.


----------



## adeadcrab

Components in the amp itself (resistors), as opposed to the tubes need 50+ hours to settle in.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kaleb500 said:


> I have same spec amp and HD800's. Only got it yesterday though. When it arrived it had a couple of smashed tubes and one of the power switches was broken. Not just cosmetic either, the thing didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not good about the switch and tubes. Was this likely a customs issue? 

Could you explain what you mean by edginess? I actually think I know what you mean. It did go away with tube burn in and some tube rolling. It sounds like you have some decent tubes, but Im not familiar with the 6C5s.


----------



## icyT

kaleb500 said:


>


 
 They should pack the amp better... It's good you could fix it fast.
  
 Did you by any chance take pictures of the inside too?
  
 The tubes I mentioned was used with the HD 650 only. So they may be different with the HD 800.
 There was a post in this thread some time ago by Yuking where he recommends 6AS7G with L63 for the HD800. Maybe you could try to get some L63s.
  
 Hope the edginess you mention goes away with burn-in.


----------



## kaleb500

Yea I got some of those as well. 
  
 They are all NOS tubes though, so I need to burn them in before I swap them around.
  
 No I didn't take pictures of the inside. I will do if I open it again.
  
 Yea was quite lucky it was only the switch. I think proper polystyrene packing like big brand name products would be better (rather than the foam it came in). Really think and with a larger box.


----------



## kaleb500

OK I removed the plate and took some photos. I might re-flow a few of the points but most of them look OK to me, if not as tidy as the custom variants. Need a decent soldering iron first. Mine current one is crap.


----------



## Audiogalore

kaleb500 said:


> OK I removed the plate and took some photos. I might re-flow a few of the points but most of them look OK to me, if not as tidy as the custom variants. Need a decent soldering iron first. Mine current one is crap.


 
 Other than your soldering complain I must say very well laid out chassis. point to point wiring is done to perfection!
  
 Enjoy music


----------



## kaleb500

liu junyuan said:


> Not good about the switch and tubes. Was this likely a customs issue?
> 
> Could you explain what you mean by edginess? I actually think I know what you mean. It did go away with tube burn in and some tube rolling. It sounds like you have some decent tubes, but Im not familiar with the 6C5s.


 
  
 Sorry I just saw your post. It got lost in all the pictures. 
  
 Sort of a slight harshness on the edge of the music notes.... I think it might have just been playing music before the tubes warm up actually. I now warm them up for 15 mins beforehand.
  
 Just trying out G&E L63 and Thomson 6080WA. Seems to sound a bit darker. Need to listen more though.
  
 I haven't got my DAC yet either, so I'm a little hesitant to draw conclusions. But overall it all sounds very good. 
  
 No idea about the damage. The box clearly got squashed quite badly. The poor little driver tubes were like pancakes. Not that I care though since I wasn't going to use them anyway.  
  
  
 Edit:
  
 Think I'm starting to prefer the L63/6080WA now they warmed up properly. Seems a _little _warmer, darker and full bodied.


----------



## adeadcrab

kaleb500 said:


> Sorry I just saw your post. It got lost in all the pictures.
> 
> Sort of a slight harshness on the edge of the music notes.... I think it might have just been playing music before the tubes warm up actually. I now warm them up for 15 mins beforehand.
> 
> ...


 

 Kaleb how was your amp shipped? Express or normal? And was it direct from Yuking himself?

 I bought from an ebay reseller, normal shipping and my amp was also damaged on arrival.

 In unrelated news I have bought the last of Old Guy Radiolas 6SJ7 mesh plates as I like the sound so much. Clean and detailed. Currently using the stock power tubes with them.


----------



## kaleb500

Yes it was ordered directly from his website. Not sure if it was express or normal (can't even remember if there there was an option). It has the original box etc... I think normally it would be fine but with the rigours of shipping stuff half way around the globe I guess the risk of damage is always present. Thankfully in my case it was just a couple of cheap tubes and an easily replaceable switch.
  
 I haven't tried any mesh plates yet. I might have a look around for some. 
  
 I managed to blow up my cheap Thomson's 6080's by turning the amp off then on again too quick. Must remember not to do that again. . They glow properly but just don't produce any sound. Currently running GE 6J5GT and RCA 6AS7G Black Plates. Sounds pretty decent. Got a pair of Mullard 6080's on the way to replace the Thomson's too.


----------



## Carlitos

how hot  your 339 gets?  i can the faceplate  for 3 seconds after 50 minutes...


----------



## Carlitos

*touch the faceplate


----------



## adeadcrab

That is normal


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kaleb500 said:


> Sorry I just saw your post. It got lost in all the pictures.
> 
> Sort of a slight harshness on the edge of the music notes.... I think it might have just been playing music before the tubes warm up actually. I now warm them up for 15 mins beforehand.
> 
> ...


 
 That sucks about your package. I was very nervous myself, but everything arrived without damage. As I said earlier, I experience the same sort of edginess you did initially. Once I learned the characteristics of this very unique amp, and became accustomed to its idiosyncratic volume controls, I experience a very smooth, but full and holographic audio experience. It is by far the best amp I have owned, for the HD650s in particular, and it has sounded lovely with the HD800s. 
  
 I am not sure of the input tubes to which you are referring. I just picked up some mesh-plate Telefunken EF86s (requires an adapter), and they are very very good. 
  
 Have you gotten your DAC yet? Which DAC were you looking at?


----------



## kaleb500

It's def a great amp. 
  
 Yes my amp is the 'other' spec one. L63, 6C5, 6J5 etc... Not many people seem to have it, so it's a little harder finding tube recommendations.
  
 I have the DAC also now. Went for a Chord 2Cute. Seem to be an awful lot of good reviews. Bit pricey though. I won't be buying any more gear any time soon. 
  
 Here is my set up now. Complete with Motorola 6J5GT and Mullard 6080WA. The best it has sounded so far.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kaleb500 said:


> It's def a great amp.
> 
> Yes my amp is the 'other' spec one. L63, 6C5, 6J5 etc... Not many people seem to have it, so it's a little harder finding tube recommendations.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice setup. I love the 339 with the HE-500 as well. If you ever get the chance to try it out, do. I am curious as to how your tubes differ from mine.


----------



## jefmohd

Hi all I need help, no sound coming from tube amplifier - 339 La Figaro.
  
 Initial problem, crackling sound heard through headphone.
 Later, only one side got sound.
 Now, totally no sound (left and right).
  
 All connections checked
 Tubes removed and refitted (using stock tubes)
 Dac (MYTEK DIGITAL), settings checked
  
 Still no sound
  
  
 Thank you in advance


----------



## adeadcrab

Take to repair shop, could be resistors.. or anything really.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Try different tubes first as well
 Could be resistors.
 Are your cables connected correctly? (laugh all you want but everyone has been there lol)
 Bypass DAC and feed straigt into 339 with an mp3 player
 Check another headphone (crackling could be a bad contact at the plug)
  
 Then take it to the shop or open it up and measure (don't do this if you have 2 left hands like me, it could be painful, very painful)


----------



## adeadcrab

No updates yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I say it might be resistors as when I had the amp looked at, they were bent out of place and needed re-soldering. I had an intermittent crackling issue similar to what you have reported.

 Might also be the left/right channel cables, that which connects the RCA plug to the potentiometer. The cable itself might have been damaged in transit, or the soldering work may be undone at the potentiometer (volume).


----------



## jefmohd

Recently provide feed back to Lui Yi. I was advised to open the chassis and provide him with some photographs of the side that is not working correctly. I have yet to open the amp.


----------



## kevjmj

I finally received my black 339 with the 6C5 variant and also ordered the 6J4P to EF86 Adapter. Can anyone recommend tubes to try in this adapter?


----------



## Ultrainferno

kevjmj said:


> I finally received my black 339 with the 6C5 variant and also ordered the 6J4P to EF86 Adapter. Can anyone recommend tubes to try in this adapter?


 
  
 Check the thread 
 Please do post pictures and welcome to the club


----------



## kevjmj

I have read it... twice in fact, but still am not clear on this question regarding tubes with the adapter for the 6C5 variant. It seems that most if not all the info is for the 6J4P variant. And these won't work in mine right?
 Would really appreciate some advice. thanks


----------



## kevjmj

I'm using HD 650's and a Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo ARTMSOLO 360I  DAC.
 For tubes I have : 2- sylvania 2399, 2- TS 5998, 4 RCA 6As7G and the stock tubes. I'm waiting on some CV1067 6J5G's; one is branded Zenith, the other Super Silvertone.
 Thanks for the welcome,
 I don't have permission to post pictures yet.


----------



## kaleb500

I have the same spec amp and also the adapters. I got no idea however what tubes (if any) are compatible with them. I ordered them originally before I even realized there were two specs of amp (I thought the two variants just came with different stock tubes). The adapters themselves are specifically labelled as:
  
_1 pair of EF86 tube adapters for 6J4P/6SJ7/5693/6Ж4С La Figaro 339_
  
 This suggests they might not work at all with 6C5 spec of amp. Best person to ask is the boss man himself. I was meaning to ask him myself, but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## kevjmj

In post 3171, mesh-plate Telefunken EF86s were mentioned. Do you know if they will work or was she just stating that she was trying them in her variant?


----------



## kevjmj

Here are some that will work, http://www.diybuy.net/thread-388350-1-1.html


----------



## kevjmj

What did you have to do to get permission to post pictures on this thread?


----------



## Ultrainferno

kevjmj said:


> What did you have to do to get permission to post pictures on this thread?




You need a minimum post count


----------



## MJS242

kevjmj said:


> I have read it... twice in fact, but still am not clear on this question regarding tubes with the adapter for the 6C5 variant. It seems that most if not all the info is for the 6J4P variant. And these won't work in mine right?
> Would really appreciate some advice. thanks


 
  
 Yuking didn't start offering the 6C5 model on the web site until recently.  Before, they were all 6J4P models.  There were some users who converted their 6J4P to use the 6C5 and they posted some reviews/opinions on various 6C5 and equivalent tubes (6C5/6C5C/L63, etc).  
  
 You mentioned you have a 6J4P to EF86.  I would double check that because you're contradicting yourself (you can't have both 6C5 and 6J4P).  I think perhaps you mean 6C5 to EF86 adapter.  For EF86 tubes try: valvo / mullard / amperex mesh plates, telefunken, even the Russian ones on ebay for cheap are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## kaleb500

Not sure there even is a 6C5 adapter by yuking is there? The only one listed on his website is 6JP4 to EF, unless its hidden somewhere. I'll send him an email. Find out once and for all.


----------



## kevjmj

mjs242 said:


> Yuking didn't start offering the 6C5 model on the web site until recently.  Before, they were all 6J4P models.  There were some users who converted their 6J4P to use the 6C5 and they posted some reviews/opinions on various 6C5 and equivalent tubes (6C5/6C5C/L63, etc).
> 
> You mentioned you have a 6J4P to EF86.  I would double check that because you're contradicting yourself (you can't have both 6C5 and 6J4P).  I think perhaps you mean 6C5 to EF86 adapter.  For EF86 tubes try: valvo / mullard / amperex mesh plates, telefunken, even the Russian ones on ebay for cheap are supposed to be pretty good.


 
 I wasn't saying that I had both versions but that most of the threads have been about the 6J4P. As you can see I don't know much about tubes, only that love how they sound!
 Will an EF86 work in the 6C5 model?


----------



## kevjmj

I'm waiting on 2- GEC CV1067 6J5G "Z" code, 2- TungSol/Chatham 6080WB graphite plate, 4- 6C5GT and 2- Western Electric 421A. Christmas com early!


----------



## MJS242

kevjmj said:


> I wasn't saying that I had both versions but that most of the threads have been about the 6J4P. As you can see I don't know much about tubes, only that love how they sound!
> Will an EF86 work in the 6C5 model?


 
  
 If you ordered the 6C5 version with the EF86 adapter, I'm pretty sure they would have given you the 6C5 to EF86 adapter (not the 6J4P).


----------



## kaleb500

Is there a way to check by buzzing the pins or something. I'm not really brave enough to just plug it in. D


----------



## kevjmj

mjs242 said:


> If you ordered the 6C5 version with the EF86 adapter, I'm pretty sure they would have given you the 6C5 to EF86 adapter (not the 6J4P).


 

  Mike at SND tube sales, told me that the EF86 couldn't be used with this input tube line up.


----------



## MJS242

kevjmj said:


> Mike at SND tube sales, told me that the EF86 couldn't be used with this input tube line up.


 
  
 Do you mean you can't use an EF86 in your amp with the 6C5 to EF86 adapter?


----------



## kevjmj

He just said that I couldn't use it, but I never mentioned the adapter. I just shot him an e-mail to try and clarify.


----------



## kevjmj

mjs242 said:


> If you ordered the 6C5 version with the EF86 adapter, I'm pretty sure they would have given you the 6C5 to EF86 adapter (not the 6J4P).


 

 Wouldn't they have advertised the choices of adapters, instead of just the 6J4P to EF86?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

My understanding was that he does not sell a 6C5 to TF86 adapter at all, only for the 6J4P et. all variant. The 6C5 was a much later option than the other, which is why most of this thread rarely mentions it. 

Your amp looks lovely btw!


----------



## kevjmj

never mind the amp, (the only thing I can take credit for is it's placement,) you look lovely btw, nice picture. 
 I'm afraid that the adapters I purchased with my variant was a rookie mistake. I wish it had been brought to my attention before shipping though. Any 6J4P variant owners need a pair?


----------



## MJS242

kevjmj said:


> never mind the amp, (the only thing I can take credit for is it's placement,) you look lovely btw, nice picture.
> I'm afraid that the adapters I purchased with my variant was a rookie mistake. I wish it had been brought to my attention before shipping though. Any 6J4P variant owners need a pair?


 
  
 I'm pretty certain you have the correct adapter.  I know they make them for the 6C5 even though they don't show them on the website.  If you buy a 6C5 339 and 6J4P to EF86 adapter, they'll send you the 6C5 to EF86.  Maybe send them an email to confirm.  I've had this conversation with them previously.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

That is great news. I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## kevjmj

I'm looking for a DAC and would like your opinions on which you would recommend use with the 339.
 One is the Chord 2Qute  http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=97 
  
 and the other is the Space Tech Labs  USB-DSD-DAC"2"  http://www.thebestamp.com/DA_Converters_USB-DACs/USB-DSD-DAC1.php 
  
 (the above address is for the "1" 
 the "2" is a new upgrade version and has 2 extra tubes like the DA-64XT-Super)                                                                                              http://www.thebestamp.com/DA_Converters_USB-DACs/DA-64XT-Super.php
  
 I'm leaning towards the tube DAC which is handmade in Toronto by the owner,Albert, who is from Hong Kong. Seems like a match for the 339 huh.
  
 Thanks for your help


----------



## adeadcrab

http://schiit.com/products/yggdrasil $2299 USD

 http://www.audio-gd.com/Master/Master-7/M7EN.htm $2225 USD


----------



## kevjmj

Thanks, but adding more great choices doesn't help!!! (kidding)
 I also looked at the Lampizator line of DACs
  
 http://www.lampizator.eu/Fikus/PRODUCTS.html
  
 Would you go tube or solid state?


----------



## kevjmj

is the Master 7 overkill for a headphone system? It looks great though!
 I already looked at the Schiit DACs. 
 Any thoughts on the advantages of keeping with tubes? (warmer, closer the vinyl sound)


----------



## kevjmj

mjs242 said:


> I'm pretty certain you have the correct adapter.  I know they make them for the 6C5 even though they don't show them on the website.  If you buy a 6C5 339 and 6J4P to EF86 adapter, they'll send you the 6C5 to EF86.  Maybe send them an email to confirm.  I've had this conversation with them previously.


 

 Did get some EF86s for the adaptors and they work just fine..... I'm learning!


----------



## adeadcrab

I have an audio gd DAC/preamp/headphone amp which I use as a DAC and preamp. It's not as good as the $2000 range products but I think it's good for what I paid.

 Schiit Bifrost or the Yggdrasil that I linked would probably be good too.

 As far as DACs are concerned I would opt for the Solid State; R2R or another similar good quality DAC that keeps the sound as accurate as you can get it. Then I would make the headphone amp tube (which we both have already done, this is the La Figaro thread after all) and from there the amp itself is more of a factor with regards to sound profile.

 The main reason for a DAC that focuses on accuracy is that if you ever were to want a really accurate sound, you could keep the DAC and get a Lake People G109-S amplifier, phonitor 2, or any other well regarded solid state amplifier.

 Hope that helps..


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I agree with the above comments. R2R seems the way to go, but DS is not an inherently flawed tech either. I use the Schiit Gungnir Multibit R2R DAC, and it works very nice with the 339, being the best DAC Ive heard with it yet. Audio-GD DAC-19 is another option to consider in this price tier, if you wanted to avoid the leap to the Yggy or M7. I am not ao sure how the PCM1704 chips, which tend to be warmer, more laid back would pair with the 339 though, making me lean more toward the Schiit R2R DACs for this particular amp.


----------



## MJS242

kevjmj said:


> Did get some EF86s for the adaptors and they work just fine..... I'm learning!


 
  
 Great to hear! How do you like them?


----------



## Contrails

> As far as DACs are concerned I would opt for the Solid State; R2R or another similar good quality DAC that keeps the sound as accurate as you can get it. Then I would make the headphone amp tube (which we both have already done, this is the La Figaro thread after all) and from there the amp itself is more of a factor with regards to sound profile


 
  
 I would go with a neutral DAC instead of a warm one especially for the LF339.
  
 There's also the Metrum Musette which just got released so probably add it to the list and wait for some reviews.  I am using it, very natural sounding especially with a v200.  I was using a MDAC before this and it paired nicely with the LF339 and v200, till I upgraded to Musette.  I would love to hear some Schiit DACs but they are a mission to get here in New Zealand.


----------



## kevjmj

I've only listened to them once, just to make sure they were good. I've been buying a lot of tubes, many of which are new, and need to be broken in, as well as my amp.
 I really like the TS 6080s though. Once I get the DAC and put a few more hours on everything, I'll put up some impressions. I'm already enjoying hearing my music "for the first time". Its really a great amp. And all of the info on this thread has been very helpful, thanks everybody!


----------



## adeadcrab

I have Tung Sol 6080s also; mine are rebranded Bendix 6080WB. Favourite tubes.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I have the Bendix 6080s in right now (with RCA 5693 drivers), and they are really nice.


----------



## adeadcrab

The RCA 'red hots' I have, one of them has a crackle sound. Thinking of getting some more sets as they sound good besides that.


----------



## Contrails

> (with RCA 5693 drivers), and they are really nice.


 
  
 I always thought the TS 6SJ7 mesh plates were slightly better - a little smoother/lush.


----------



## Ultrainferno

contrails said:


> I always thought the TS 6SJ7 mesh plates were slightly better - a little smoother/lush.


 
  
 I fully agree, the REDs sound a bit metallic


----------



## kevjmj

Has anyone compared the 6J5 with the 6C5? I have some 6C5s but prefer the 1067s to them.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> I always thought the TS 6SJ7 mesh plates were slightly better - a little smoother/lush.




It depends on the signature one is going for. I also own the TS 6SJ7, and they are great. But i try to change up tube combinations for variety's sake. Also, I had the amp on more casually last night (not listening focusedly) and am less concerned with putting hours on the reds than the TS. The TS EF86 mesh are my favorite drivers I have heard so far, with slightly more sparkle. The reds and my TS EF86 non-mesh silver plate are less airy, and perhaps that is what you mean by metallic. I think the red paired with the Bendix makes for a great combination even if there are better.


----------



## adeadcrab

I might roll in all the stock tubes for a week to see how much bs we are talking!


----------



## Contrails

> It depends on the signature one is going for. I also own the TS 6SJ7, and they are great. But i try to change up tube combinations for variety's sake. Also, I had the amp on more casually last night (not listening focusedly) and am less concerned with putting hours on the reds than the TS. The TS EF86 mesh are my favorite drivers I have heard so far, with slightly more sparkle. The reds and my TS EF86 non-mesh silver plate are less airy, and perhaps that is what you mean by metallic. I think the red paired with the Bendix makes for a great combination even if there are better


 
  
 Nice, sounds like you're on the right track ( no pun intended).   Gotta love rolling tubes.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> Nice, sounds like you're on the right track ( no pun intended).   Gotta love rolling tubes.


 
 The differences between tubes are, of course, subtle on the 339, but I can notice them. Trying to explain them in words is another matter. 
  
 I pretty much am set on the tubes I want for this amp for awhile, save perhaps the Mullard 6080. The GECs ...I am ruling out on due to exorbitant pricing I would rather spend elsewhere. 
  
 For what it's worth, one need not spend a fortune to enjoy after-market tubes for this amp. My favorite power tube for the HD650s is usually the cost-effective GE 6AS7GA. I've just started to respect the RCA 6AS7G when paired with the TS EF86 mesh driver, but it's slightly too dark, for my tastes, with my other drivers. I also have the Chatham 2399s, but I use them sparingly since they are so expensive. I have had mixed impressions with them on the 339 so far, ranging from very positive to mediocre. I intended to spend some more time with them this weekend, but the Bendix are difficult to swap out ATM!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> I might roll in all the stock tubes for a week to see how much bs we are talking!


 
 Lol. I don't mind the stock power tubes. I haven't listened to the drivers since the first week I had this amp.


----------



## Contrails

> I also have the Chatham 2399s, but I use them sparingly since they are so expensive. I have had mixed impressions with them on the 339 so far


 
  
 IMO, I would save the hours on the Bendix 6080WB instead.  Those are super rare - the slotted graphite columns.  I have heard the Mullard 6080s  and GEs are good.  There's also the 6528 which is used as a substitute for the 6as7/6080 tubes in the Apex Teton and is highly recommended.
  
 I heard the WA22 not too long ago and put a deposit on it.  It sounds really good but I do miss the 339 amp romantic tube sound.  Eventually, I will get this amp again.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> IMO, I would save the hours on the Bendix 6080WB instead.  Those are super rare - the slotted graphite columns.  I have heard the Mullard 6080s  and GEs are good.  There's also the 6528 which is used as a substitute for the 6as7/6080 tubes in the Apex Teton and is highly recommended.
> 
> I heard the WA22 not too long ago and put a deposit on it.  It sounds really good but I do miss the 339 amp romantic tube sound.  Eventually, I will get this amp again.




Yeah, I don't own the slotted Bendix, but these still werent cheap.

Wait, so you sold the 339? Just three days ago you were looking for a DAC to pair it with.


----------



## Contrails

> Wait, so you sold the 339? Just three days ago you were looking for a DAC to pair it with


 
  
 I think you confused me with another member.  I used mine with MDAC mostly.  I ended up selling it cos I was moving and needed a smaller setup.  But I kept all the tubes for it


----------



## kevjmj

I think Liu was talking about me. I finally decided on the 2Qute.
 I agree with you Liu about putting sound descriptions into words, I use a 1 - 10 scale unless the difference is dramatic.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Oh, yeah...that's what happens when I type on my phone. I confused you two for whatever reason. I hope the WA22 is a smaller setup than the 339  But on a serious note, I am sure it will be a nice setup. Grats on the upgrade!
  
 I am listening to the Svetlana 6N13S power tubes with Amperex EF86 drivers at the moment. Seems fairly solid, but I am missing my Svetlana EF 86s due to one of them making noise. I haven't completely "warmed up" to the Amperex drivers yet.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kevjmj said:


> I think Liu was talking about me. I finally decided on the 2Qute.
> I agree with you Liu about putting sound descriptions into words, I use a 1 - 10 scale unless the difference is dramatic.


 
 Congrats on the new DAC! Let us know how it pairs with the 339.


----------



## Contrails

> I hope the WA22 is a smaller setup than the 339  But on a serious note, I am sure it will be a nice setup. Grats on the upgrade!


 
  
 I doubt it.  The WA22 is quite big.  I went from the 339 to V200.  V200 was excellent with He500 and then LCD-2 and now LCD-X but I missed the tube magic. So I ended up getting ordering the WA22.  I have ordered it with preamp outputs too. 
  
 Anyway, thanks.  Good to see you're enjoying the LF339.  Do post some pics up when you get the chance.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Oh, yeah...that's what happens when I type on my phone. I confused you two for whatever reason. I hope the WA22 is a smaller setup than the 339  But on a serious note, I am sure it will be a nice setup. Grats on the upgrade!
> 
> I am listening to the Svetlana 6N13S power tubes with Amperex EF86 drivers at the moment. Seems fairly solid, but I am missing my Svetlana EF 86s due to one of them making noise. I haven't completely "warmed up" to the Amperex drivers yet.


 
 try cleaning and wiping the tube pins with deoxit red to help with noise


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Chatham 2399 and Tung-Sol 6SJ7WGT tonight. The sound is dynamic, rich, and expansive through the HD800, with that characteristic romantic warmth of the 339.








Edit: I have to use my poor phone camera since Ive misplaced the usb cord for my good one. This looks a lot more inpressive and much larger in person.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> Chatham 2399 and Tung-Sol 6SJ7WGT tonight. The sound is dynamic, rich, and expansive through the HD800, with that characteristic romantic warmth of the 339 signature.


 
 Try the stock russian driver tubes (the little ones), and be horrified at the treble spikes. not sure if it sounds like solid state, or if the treble is even more emphasised


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Try the stock russian driver tubes (the little ones), and be horrified at the treble spikes. not sure if it sounds like solid state, or if the treble is even more emphasised




I will. I actually can still remember them--just an overall grainy sound. It's amazing what a little driver-tube rolling can do to clean up the treble.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

@kevjmj Just FYI, I have noticed there has been some heavy discussion recently regarding the 6J5 tubes on the Project Ember Tube Rolling thread. Perhaps you could get some more ideas for more tubes to try out : http://www.head-fi.org/t/702826/project-ember-tube-rolling/930#post_12029886


----------



## kevjmj

Thanks Liu, that will give me something to read up on for the next few weeks while I recover from hurting my knee building my carport.(fell off a ladder)
 My new DAC is coming tomorrow which will definitely help pass the time. (no, I didn't plan it)
 So far the best sound comes from 6080WBs and Dutch made EF86s. But I'm really looking forward to what the DAC will add too it. 
 Well, it's "medication time!" (one flew over the cuckoo's nest)
 Thanks again for the link!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kevjmj said:


> Thanks Liu, that will give me something to read up on for the next few weeks while I recover from hurting my knee building my carport.(fell off a ladder)
> My new DAC is coming tomorrow which will definitely help pass the time. (no, I didn't plan it)
> So far the best sound comes from 6080WBs and Dutch made EF86s. But I'm really looking forward to what the DAC will add too it.
> Well, it's "medication time!" (one flew over the cuckoo's nest)
> Thanks again for the link!




I really wish you feel better. The 339 should help with that. I need to check out those EF86s. By 6080WB, do you mean the slotted version?


----------



## kevjmj

Thanks Liu, they are the Tung Sol Graphite plate (one is a Tung Sol Chatham). They are the only type I've tried but I really like them, even better than the GE 421A IMO.
 Did you try DeoxIT on your noisy tube? I use it on all of my connections- even cables.


----------



## kevjmj

Started using the DAC today. First impressions - A lot more volume due to the 3v RMS output which is good because I've had to turn the volume up pretty high on some recordings. Also a lot more bass, which I like.
 The sound overall though is a little harsh and tiring (this could be due to the the leg/pain issues) so I'll be going with some easy listening Andreas Vollenweider for awhile. Caverna Magica sounds very holographic!
 I've read that this changes very quickly in the break in process. The sound stage is the same and it should widen later also. There is more detail too.
 Still waiting on the RCA cables. My whole setup is new and will be improving a lot over the hours from what I've read.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kevjmj said:


> Started using the DAC today. First impressions - A lot more volume due to the 3v RMS output which is good because I've had to turn the volume up pretty high on some recordings. Also a lot more bass, which I like.
> The sound overall though is a little harsh and tiring (this could be due to the the leg/pain issues) so I'll be going with some easy listening Andreas Vollenweider for awhile. Caverna Magica sounds very holographic!
> I've read that this changes very quickly in the break in process. The sound stage is the same and it should widen later also. There is more detail too.
> Still waiting on the RCA cables. My whole setup is new and will be improving a lot over the hours from what I've read.


 
 Is this with the Chord DAC? I have no experience with these DACS. Was your other DAC less fatiguing? Also, what headphones are you using? Sorry to hear about your pain.


----------



## kevjmj

Thanks, HD650s, didn't have a DAC before, yes it's the Chord 2 Qute.


----------



## kevjmj

New 2 Qute DAC on floor under amp. It gives a little light show with a different color for each digital sample frequency received.
  
  
 Since I now have time and have to stay in a chair, and have all the gear I'm going to buy for awhile (still waiting on the AtoB USB cable, but don't thing it will change things much), I'm doing a thorough tube comparison. 
 I've got 6 drivers and 4 input so that gives me 24 combinations. 
 For each combo I'll listen to a 1hr list of songs.
 1. Out of Nowhere - John Green from "Jazz at the Pawnshop"
 2. Communiqué - The Ultimate Best Of Dire Straits [Remastered]
 3. Grampa Slams - Bassnectar, Beatfreak Bohemia
 4. New Frontier - Counting Crows, Hard Candy (Advance)
 5. Go On - Jack Johnson, Sleep Through the Static
 6. No Way Out - Peter Gabriel, Up
 7. Brasilia - Robert Len, Fragile
 8. Sonata for 2 Violins in G Major, Op. 3, No. 1_ I. Allegro - Adam LaMotte, Greg Ewer from The Complete Sonatas for 2 Violins
 9. Erotica - Roberto Perera, Erotica
 10. Caverna Magica - Andreas Vollenweider, Caverna Magica
 11. 1stp Klosr - Linkin Park, Reanimation
 12. Levels (Skrillex Remix) - Avicii, SoundLogik
  
 I tried to pick a variety of music the I could listen to over and over again, that I thought have characteristics needed for 9 categories: Treble, Mid, Bass, Sound stage, 3-D, Detail, separation, Depth and Warmth. All on a 1-10 point scale, then averaged.
 I know that most everybody has done something like this, I don't know that I would have if not for the knee situation and a lot of sit time. I hope it might be helpful to someone else.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kevjmj said:


> New 2 Qute DAC on floor under amp. It gives a little light show with a different color for each digital sample frequency received.
> 
> 
> Since I now have time and have to stay in a chair, and have all the gear I'm going to buy for awhile (still waiting on the AtoB USB cable, but don't thing it will change things much), I'm doing a thorough tube comparison.
> ...


 
 Nice pictures. I will definitely be looking forward to your comparison, and I like your categories for evaluation. I think it will be very challenging


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am not sure why I never tried this combination earlier, but the Bendix 6080 and Telefunken EF86s are definitely worth a try on the 339. I was inspired by the above photo for this one.


----------



## kevjmj

So far, this is the best sounding of the combos. Are your 6080s graphite plates?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kevjmj said:


> So far, this is the best sounding of the combos. Are your 6080s graphite plates?


 
 How would I tell if it's graphite plate? What I know is that it's Bendix 6080WB.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> How would I tell if it's graphite plate? What I know is that it's Bendix 6080WB.


 
  

  
 vs
  

  
 Both 6080wb, but the ones you want are the first ones (and they come in a whole lot of versions)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> Both 6080wb, but the ones you want are the first ones (and they come in a whole lot of versions)


 
 Hmmm...one of them is definitely like the first picture, but my other one is more difficult to tell. It looks like the shape of the plates are more angular, less rounded in your second picture. One of mine is also this way, the other being like the first picture. So perhaps I have one of each...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Sorry to double post. On a closer look, I think both of mine are the graphite, but one of them has a different shape to the plate. It seems to have the same texture as the other, which resembles your first photo. I could be wrong--will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## kevjmj

They also feel heavier


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The first one is clearly the graphite. The second and third pictures are of my other tube of which I am not sure whether is graphite or not. The first one also feels just a little heavier to me but not by much. Both are certainly heavier than my other power tubes, though its unclear if this is because none of my other tubes are of the 6080 type.


----------



## kevjmj

they look like graphite plates to me.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yes. Thank you. It seems to be of a thicker material than the plates in my other tubes. Perhaps this is what Ultrainferno meant when he said that the graphite plates can vary widely. 

Now that they have had some time to burn-in, they are sounding quite lovely out of the 339.


----------



## Ultrainferno

They are the good kind indeed. I have about 5 pairs of these, lovely tubes if no the best sounding in the 339 as power tubes


----------



## AlanU

adeadcrab said:


> I have an audio gd DAC/preamp/headphone amp which I use as a DAC and preamp. It's not as good as the $2000 range products but I think it's good for what I paid.
> 
> Schiit Bifrost or the Yggdrasil that I linked would probably be good too.
> 
> ...


 
 There's so many ways to approach subjective musical bliss to each individual.
  
 If you have a relatively neutral amplifier you can manipulate your source. If you have a great tube dac you can really change the character of sound.
  
 My space tech labs tube dac and super rectifier(external power supply) is an incredible combo to my ears. I can change my power tubes/buffer on my tube dac and I can also change my rectifier tubes on my "super rectifier". When I mean change tubes I can use 2.5 volt or 5v rectifier tubes ranging from 300B, 2A3, 1616, 836, 3b25 to mercury vapor 83, 572B, 8020 etc. This is just the rectifier tubes. The tube dac can use 6L6, kt66, kt88, 6550  big power tubes for buffers. 
  
 I'm planning to add a solid state dac for the purpose of catering to my music genre. So far the tube sound is untouchable in jazz vocals. I need to test more solid state dacs that will engage me. Auditioning the older gen schitt (not multi bit)  I would not pull the trigger. I've yet to audtion the schitt yggy dac.
  
 There are audiofile folks that believe in colouring the sound with a preamp and keeping the amp as neutral as possible for pure amplification. So many ways to skin a cat 
  
 Has many Figaro 339 owners previously owned Woo Audio? So many variable with the audio world.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





alanu said:


> There's so many ways to approach subjective musical bliss to each individual.
> 
> If you have a relatively neutral amplifier you can manipulate your source. If you have a great tube dac you can really change the character of sound.
> 
> ...





 
 That sounds like a very fun DAC. I have yet to hear a great tube DAC. I would highly recommend the Schiit Multibit design DACs; the old DS models are inferior IMO. I would love to try out the newer Audio-GD multibit DACs such as the DAC-19, but as I said earlier, I would wager the PCM1704 chip would not gel too well with the 339, resulting in too much warmth. 
  
 I have never heard a Woo amp but have always been interested in a straight comparison. I know Ultrainferno did a comparison in his WA2 review, but this was some time ago.
  
 I am also dying to know how the 339 would sound aside the Elise, an affordable 6AS7G/6080 OTL amp that has been getting a lot of praise recently.


----------



## jelt2359

Looking at these to drive my HD800 and maybe a HD650 I'm about to pick up.
  
 Has anyone done custom versions with them? Problem is I have a few other planars (HE1000, LCD2.2, and HE6 but that's probably asking too much) that I'd like to drive from these.
  
 Also just a shot in the dark, but any one has tried the different types of tubes? What's generally the preferred one?


----------



## kevjmj

jelt2359 said:


> Looking at these to drive my HD800 and maybe a HD650 I'm about to pick up.
> 
> Has anyone done custom versions with them? Problem is I have a few other planars (HE1000, LCD2.2, and HE6 but that's probably asking too much) that I'd like to drive from these.
> 
> Also just a shot in the dark, but any one has tried the different types of tubes? What's generally the preferred one?


 

 Check out the few pages before this about the 6080 driver tubes, I like them the best. As far as the input tubes, it depends on what version you order.


----------



## jelt2359

kevjmj said:


> Check out the few pages before this about the 6080 driver tubes, I like them the best. As far as the input tubes, it depends on what version you order.


 
 Sorry that's what I meant- which version to order?
  
 Anyway my dealer says they do custom projects too. Interesting.


----------



## kevjmj

jelt2359 said:


> Sorry that's what I meant- which version to order?
> 
> Anyway my dealer says they do custom projects too. Interesting.


 

 That's a tough question to answer. There's the description on the 339 website, which doesn't say much, and then there's this whole thread!
 I went with the 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 input version which is said to be warmer and I think works well with my gear.
 Don't have any experience with custom builds, can't afford them, but they're talked about in this tread also.


----------



## africanus

Hi to all the proud owners of a La Figaro 339.

I am new to the forum and though I have been reading this whole thread I have not been able to find anything related to my question, so my apologies if this question has been addresed before.

I have been enjoying my La Figaro 339 for the last months (stock tubes) and I have never had and issue with it. Wonderful sound, plenty of power, you know. I use some really different headphones: Hifiman HE500, AKG K701, Beyer DT880 pro (250 ohms) and even a Grado GS1000e. No problems whatsoever.

However, I have just received s Fostex TH-X00 from Massdrop and, surprisingly, I can hear some RF interferences (nothing annoying but audible) when plugged to the LF339, not present using a different amplifier. This noise is not hiss or hum but plain interference. I cannot say I am able to distinguish a specific music or if a voice is talking to me (scary, isn't it?) but the noise is clear even when the source is off.

So, my question is: has anyone here had this kind of experience? By the way, my LF339 has no cage, so RF isolation could be a problem.

Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My advice is to try other tubes, you will improve the 339's sound


----------



## africanus

ultrainferno said:


> My advice is to try other tubes, you will improve the 339's sound




Thanks for your reply, and nice picture!

Yes, I have already read this thread and had in mind some tube rolling. Humble and not too expensive while I learn how the amplifier works. Following the advices of the seasoned owners in this thread I have purchased some reasonably priced EF86 tubes (Svetlana) and corresponding power tubes. Now, before I change the tubes I would like to understand whether the RF interferences I am hearing are due to the tubes, the amplifier itself or just something that happens in my place. Hence, my interest in knowing if somebody had experienced this problem.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

africanus said:


> Thanks for your reply, and nice picture!
> 
> Yes, I have already read this thread and had in mind some tube rolling. Humble and not too expensive while I learn how the amplifier works. Following the advices of the seasoned owners in this thread I have purchased some reasonably priced EF86 tubes (Svetlana) and corresponding power tubes. Now, before I change the tubes I would like to understand whether the RF interferences I am hearing are due to the tubes, the amplifier itself or just something that happens in my place. Hence, my interest in knowing if somebody had experienced this problem.




I also own the Massdrop Fostex. I do not know what RF interferences sound like, but I do not recall anything strange with the pairing. The only thing I would say regarding the pairing would be that the 339 is not ideal for the Fostex. It sounds a bit too bassy and loose to me, probably due to the high output impedance of the OTL. Some tube combinations were better but the Fostex sounds best on a solid state amp, or perhaps a hybrid with low output impedance.


Also, the 339 stopped shipping with a cage, I believe. What does the interference sound like?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

africanus said:


> Hi to all the proud owners of a La Figaro 339.
> 
> I am new to the forum and though I have been reading this whole thread I have not been able to find anything related to my question, so my apologies if this question has been addresed before.
> 
> ...




Another user om the Woo Amp thread has experienced RFI interference with the Fostex. Check out Kamakazi's post on this page. It looks like its happening near his monitor and Sonos.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/36090#post_12205509


----------



## africanus

liu junyuan said:


> What does the interference sound like?


 
  
 Like a extremely distorted radio station, very low volume and basically in the higher frequencies.


----------



## africanus

liu junyuan said:


> Another user om the Woo Amp thread has experienced RFI interference with the Fostex. Check out Kamakazi's post on this page. It looks like its happening near his monitor and Sonos.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/36090#post_12205509


 

 Thanks for the information. I'll try to move some appliances to see if it works.


----------



## adeadcrab

Don't use those headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 

 Go back to the Grado Gs1000e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































 and dt880


----------



## adeadcrab

Grado are nicer with a darker power tube i.e. 6AS7/6AS7G.. 

 http://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612

 10 bucks plus shipping..

 I have after market pads that fit over the drivers, brings down the treble a lot. Might be worth getting!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 or not!!!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I don't like those tubes at all, it's better to get the cheap 6080WA from Thomson


----------



## africanus

Thanks for your advices. I have finally found it is the computer the source of the interferences. It may be a common ground problem or plain RF. I will try to isolate the computer's and amplifier's ground nodes. If this does not work, I will be forced to experiment with different tubes or shield the amplifier.


----------



## xmdkq

1. foreline 2. Rosenkavalier 3. Single-channel amplifier              
Three new products


----------



## adeadcrab

Good to see company product line expanding.

 Regarding the La Figaro:

 Left volume pot no longer working; channel is very quiet and increasing volume does nothing. Possible loose connection or bad solder?


----------



## Timmitus

xmdkq said:


> Three new products



Any details?


----------



## adeadcrab

timmitus said:


> Any details?


 
 2nd picture is a prototype amp introduced years ago


----------



## adeadcrab

So the volume pot is dead, due to 'cheap' parts. I remember there was another type of volume pot used on these amps years back, curious if users have reported issues with those pots as well?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> So the volume pot is dead, due to 'cheap' parts. I remember there was another type of volume pot used on these amps years back, curious if users have reported issues with those pots as well?


 
 I'm really sorry to hear that. I have had no issues with my volume pot and was under the impression it was one of the better parts of the amp. I hope that Yuking can help you out and that it's fixed soon.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

xmdkq said:


> 1. foreline 2. Rosenkavalier 3. Single-channel amplifier
> Three new products


 
 Very nice. Can we get some more details on these?


----------



## adeadcrab

The volume pot that stopped working was always a little loose and I could push it into the amp slightly. Might have only been residual damage from shipping. Repair guy said it was cheap only because the part has no manufacturer name or codes on it. Regardless he is sourcing two new volume pots for me and I'll have the amp back soon.


----------



## adeadcrab

Here is an earlier post of the second item listed, it was a prototype amplifier that was originally retailed for $3000.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/465#post_7888602


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> The volume pot that stopped working was always a little loose and I could push it into the amp slightly. Might have only been residual damage from shipping. Repair guy said it was cheap only because the part has no manufacturer name or codes on it. Regardless he is sourcing two new volume pots for me and I'll have the amp back soon.


 
 Oh, I see. My volume pots are very sturdy, so it must be a result of shipping damages. I'm glad to hear that you will get it sorted. What repair service are you using?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Here is an earlier post of the second item listed, it was a prototype amplifier that was originally retailed for $3000.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/465#post_7888602


 
 Thanks!


----------



## MJS242

adeadcrab said:


> Here is an earlier post of the second item listed, it was a prototype amplifier that was originally retailed for $3000.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/465#post_7888602


 
  
 That's actually ~$3700.  I really hope it's not that expensive.  There is already a lot of great higher end amps for much less.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The Fostex TH-X00 sounds very good out of the 339. I originally thought the combination was poor, as I expected it to be with a high output impedance and given the OTL topology, but I was wrong. So engaging and fun is the combination, compared to both the Oppo HA-1 and out of my iphone 6s, that it is my favorite. The sound is so full, solid, and impactful. The magic of tubes, moreover, lends a 3D stage inaccessible to the former combinations, altered depending on which tube type. To be fair, the HA-1 combo is extremely good, but the 339 works surprisingly well. Of course, specific tube combinations definitely make a difference. 
  
 I would highly suggest users pick up the TH-X00 without fear of its synergy not jiving with the 339. 
  
 I can't stop listening to this combo with the Gungnir MB!


----------



## telecaster

telecaster said:


> Caddock resistors MP all over... Gold plated copper hardwiring.
> 
> Hexfred IR rectifiers soft recovery, BC 6X1000µF caps + BC 4X470µF caps
> 
> ...


 
  
 For me the most magical tubes are GEC 6AS7G and Osram L63 top flash. (black plate US 6AS7G are just a tad behind! get RCA ones! JAN GE are good too!)
 Now I don't use my HD650 anymore...
 I use Sony MDR Z7 with the La Figaro and it sounds delirium!
  
 Still I a very nice sound from the Z7 with my regular phone (sony Z5 premium).. Which the HD650 would have sound ****.
  
 When I need a nice audio bliss fix, I fire the 339 with MDR Z7 and I'm really, really happy ^^.
  
 Long live 339s! repair them, it's easy!


----------



## xmdkq

New year, new machines


----------



## snip3r77

xmdkq, need some descriptions on the tube used, amp topography, specs etc hehe.. Thanks


----------



## xmdkq

Split amplification machine, 5Z4 rectifier output signal amplification GEC 1067 6080


----------



## chiggah

I just bought a HD650 and looking to pair with this amp. Is anyone looking to sell their La Figaro 339 ? I am based in New Zealand


----------



## xmdkq

Contact me:                                   http://www.yuking09.com/index.asp


----------



## Liu Junyuan

These look very interesting:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-EF86-tubes-Yellow-label-Made-in-Great-Britain-X3-/181997051046?hash=item2a5fde9ca6:g:VssAAOSwKtlWnu5M
  
 But not as much as these...
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-NOS-NIB-Pair-G-E-C-CV2901-Z729-EF86-6267-Mesh-Plate-Tubes-Valves-GEC-UK-/151792658738?hash=item23578c2932:g:YkIAAOSw~gRV3PSY


----------



## tituss

anyone try k812 on 339? match or not? 
I hear someone said OLT is not suitable for low impedance headphone?


----------



## Ultrainferno

tituss said:


> anyone try k812 on 339? match or not?
> I hear someone said OLT is not suitable for low impedance headphone?


 
  
 It's not that it's not suitable. some of my low impedance phones sound great on the 339, but it is an OTL for higher impedance cans, yes


----------



## adeadcrab

339 works well with low ohms too


----------



## Oskari

liu junyuan said:


> But not as much as these...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-NOS-NIB-Pair-G-E-C-CV2901-Z729-EF86-6267-Mesh-Plate-Tubes-Valves-GEC-UK-/151792658738?hash=item23578c2932:g:YkIAAOSw~gRV3PSY




Those were not made by GEC.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

oskari said:


> Those were not made by GEC.


 
 I actually never said they were made by GEC (if that's what you mean), nor would it be probable I would pay that much for an EF86 tube. I'm done buying new tubes for this amp for a long while. Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Now that these seem well burned-in, I am quite pleased with two driver tubes I originally thought were dull, flat, and fatiguing on the 339: Telefunken EF86 with chrome plates. The *mesh* plates, by contrast, are fairly well-known as top driver tubes for the 339 on this thread, and thanks to buying them used from a former 339 owner here, they were already burned in. I guess I didn't burn in the *chrome* plates well enough. Whereas before they were at the bottom of my choice for driver tubes, now they sound amazing. Paired with the Bendix 6080WB power tubes, the Telefunken chrome-plates are now competitive as my favorite driver tube out of the 339. They now sound more spacious an natural without losing that solid, full quality I heard prior to them being burnt-in. I have tried these tubes with a variety of power tube combinations, switching in other driver tubes as well, in order to confirm my impressions. They don't have quite the same airy and faster sound of the mesh plates, but they make up for it in terms of a fuller bloom and natural decay I find highly intoxicating.


----------



## kaleb500

I need to get some telefunken and test out my adapters.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Mesh plates do look prettier though


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Mesh plates do look prettier though




I like the way both look, but yes, the mesh plates do look nice. I think the mesh plates sound better, too, with some of my headphones.

I was mainly just surprised that the chrome plates have changed to where they sound great; they were way too congested sounding previously.


----------



## tituss

I email to yuking but still no reply? almost a week ago


----------



## vc1187

tituss said:


> I email to yuking but still no reply? almost a week ago


 
 Send a follow up e-mail.


----------



## tituss

anyone try La Figaro 339 vs little dot viii se？
any comment?


----------



## xmdkq

I do not know English          Please contact xmdkq@tom.com


----------



## adeadcrab

Got the amp back from repair. Volume knobs were replaced (from Germany) and now they are super easy to turn even when the amp is off. Although they look the same.


----------



## Ultrainferno

With a cold amp my volume pots are harder to turn but once the 339 is at temperature they become incredibly smooth.
 Does anyone have the same experience?


----------



## adeadcrab

They do indeed get a lot smoother when the amp is heated.

 These new volume pots are even easier to move than that, and even when the amp is off. Although they look identical, not even sure if they're new or if he has just fiddled with some adhesive on the pots...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> With a cold amp my volume pots are harder to turn but once the 339 is at temperature they become incredibly smooth.
> Does anyone have the same experience?


 
 Yes, buttery smooth when warm but more resistance to the fingers when cooler--a nice effect that doesn't compromise accuracy IMO.
  
 One comic way, perhaps, I've looked at it is that the rate of speed of the volume pots indicates when the tubes are heated up and ready to perform at their fullest potential (but take this with a grain of salt, because often I will listen to the amp when the pots are cold and more resistant). 
  
 I just love the 339. I really need to write up a proper review soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> Yes, buttery smooth when warm but more resistance when cooler--a nice effect that doesn't compromise accuracy IME.


 
  
 No it doesn't but I haven't experienced that with any of my other amplifiers.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> No it doesn't but I haven't experienced that with any of my other amplifiers.


 
 I haven't experienced this elsewhere either. It's idiosyncratic to the 339 perhaps. As I said jokingly in my last post, perhaps it's a built-in test for when the tubes warm up and are ready to use.


----------



## chiggah

What tubes do you suggest with the HD650 ?


----------



## adeadcrab

honestly, svetlana 6AS7G / 6N1S / 6H13C (all same tube)

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ECC230-6AS7G-6N13S-Svetlana-Black-PlateTubes-NOS-Same-Codes-78year-Lot-of-2-/331712238780?hash=item4d3b9714bc:g:3JkAAOSwZVhWTeYC


----------



## chiggah

How does this compare with the Bottlehead Crack + speedball ? 
  
 I am debating between the two. And does Yuking markdown parcel value to avoid customs ?


----------



## adeadcrab

well, you are in the dedicated la figaro thread.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGXge_ePENY


----------



## Ultrainferno

Enjoyed the good old 339 with the HD800 today. Sublime


----------



## africanus

Amazing picture!


----------



## xmdkq

beautiful


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Enjoyed the good old 339 with the HD800 today. Sublime


 
 You're making me regret not going with silver, until I look at my black 339 and fall in love again. Yes, HD800 is quite good on the 339. Are those Telefunken EF86 Mesh plates? I was listening to similar combination last night, but with Amperex EF86 Mesh paired with the RCA 6AS7G, as you have pictured there, driving the HD650 (modded). Every song I played sounded AMAZING, especially after switching from a relatively more "neutral" SS amp. The 339 with this tube combo was much more realistic and natural, more dynamic, and the decay and bloom more addicting than my other amp with the HD650s. It was like night and day. 
  
 Photo from last night while drinking tea...if you look closely, you can see the Bugle Boy showing ostentatiously on the left driver tube, and I also have the same power tubes in as you. I had an ear infection and needed a darker, slightly more laid back treble. The fully burned-in RCA 6AS7G was perfect for it. (I really need socket savers like you have).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I just realized, Ultra, you are using EF80 tubes in that photo. That is either old, or are you tapping back into the EF80 love?


----------



## RedBull

Beautiful !!  remind me of my old DV337, regret selling them


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> I just realized, Ultra, you are using EF80 tubes in that photo. That is either old, or are you tapping back into the EF80 love?


 
  
 I only have the 6SJ7 to EF80 adapters, these are Mullard mesh plates.
 I quite like the black 339 too but I am still very happy with my old one. The 339 is a sublime amplifier and I'm proud at my self for having made it more popular with my review. I'm pretty sure Yuking saw increased sales since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But the amp sells itself really, it is wonderful in both the looks and sound department.
  
 The socket savers can easily be found on ebay, I paid  US $11,03 for one pair back in 2012, I ordered a couple of those and still use them today. You really should get those if you role power tubes a lot.
  
 And thank you for the compliments on the picture everyone


----------



## xmdkq

339 custom-made


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am currently trying to solve an issue on my amp. The left channel has been making noise, and I realized that the the socket to the left channel's power tube seemed loose, much looser than that of the right channel. I contacted Yuking, who told me to open the amp and try tightening the screws holding the socket in. The screws were completely tight. Upon closer inspection, it became apparent one of the solder dots has broken contact with the connecting piece. My red pen is gently holding back the piece that has become disconnected:
  
  
  

  

  

  
 This LOOKS like a relatively easy thing to repair, but I've never soldered anything before and would need to both purchase equipment and learn. Is there any special solder I should be using? I don't want to make anything worse. The amp works most of the time, but i need to constantly move the left power tube around until it finally settles, and then the static might start up at any time. And especially through the HD800, the noise is LOUD, particularly with the Bendix and Chatham 2399. 
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJS242

Ideal thing would be to find someone local that can just take care of it for you.  If that's not an option, check amazon for soldering kits.  You can find them pretty cheap ($15) and they often will come with a very basic iron that would work in this case.  For learning how, I'd recommend just watching some youtube videos. A kit will come with solder that should be fine for the amp.  I typically use 60/40 rosin core.


----------



## africanus

You may wish to try one the available special glues that contain metallic particles and are, therefore, conductive. They are often referred to as cold/liquid solder and typically are sold as a two-component glue, just like epoxy resins. Just make sure that the desoldered wires make full contact and apply the glue around the joint. If this does not work as you wish, you can always break the joint, clean the glue and perform a usual tin & iron soldering.


----------



## adeadcrab

Apart from a ground loop, what could be the cause of a 60-120HZ hum? Only happens on the left side.


----------



## xmdkq

Very simple, it can repair welding.


----------



## Zulkr9

Anybody knows if thsi takes 6sn7 tubes


----------



## adeadcrab

While there is a version of the 339 that takes 6J5 and all equivalent driver tubes...
  
"The 6SN7 is basically two *6J5* triodes in one envelope."

 I would say no it is not compatible.


----------



## xmdkq

Pre dedicated almost done


----------



## xmdkq

Nowadays             Completed Rosenkavalier


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Just an update: I did it. It was actually an easy job, as Yuking said, but it required a lot of learning on my part that will turn out helpful in the end, I think. The biggest setback was that the capacitors were not draining despite the amp being turned off and unplugged for several days, so I got shocked a couple times, and there were some big sparks. This required more research as to the reasons why and how to solve it. 
  
 But I am very happy to say it's fixed and sounds just like new. This amp sure is special. Have RCA 6AS7G and Tungsol 6J7 mesh-plates in now, driving modded HD650s--such a rich, seductive tone with a beautiful decay. Zana Deux Super ships out this week so should be interesting to compare the two. What's certain is that I freaking love this amp. Oh, and I grabbed a pair of Bendix 6080 for $77 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## Kramer01

Has anyone compared the valhalla2 with the 339.
Headphone hd650 and hd800s.
I use these with my burson amp but I'm thinking of getting into tube amps.

Schiit is known for value for money items and in terms of power both supply more than 800mW. Is the 339 worth the premium over the schiit.


----------



## Kramer01

Has anyone compared the valhalla2 with the 339.
Headphone hd650 and hd800s.
I use these with my burson amp but I'm thinking of getting into tube amps.

Schiit is known for value for money items and in terms of power both supply more than 800mW. Is the 339 worth the premium over the schiit.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I had both for a time. I preferred the 339 and returned the Valhalla 2, even though I originally thought I would keep both for their contrasting signature. The Valhalla 2 is certainly an amazing value and pairs quite well with HD800 without compromising too many of its strengths. The Valhalla 2 is very neutral for an OTL, and because it has a very low output impedance, it sounds faster than than the 339. The 339 is unapologetically lush and wetter than the Val2, which I thought could be too dry for my tastes. As a consequence of its higher output impedance, the 339 affords more bass. Plus, I found with a cheap tube combination, I could satisfactorily approximate the Valhalla 2's neutrality while retaining that addictive lushness and decay I love so much in the 339. Both are outstanding amps, but the 339 is more special to me.

More to add the later...


----------



## adeadcrab

The output impedance is not necessarily what gives the 339 more bass. It's the massive capacitance / capacitors under the hood.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Perhaps both. Forgot to add that the 339 works well with low impedance headphones. If you're talking about your Grados, yeah, you're right. But when you're talking about high impedance headphones (Sennheisers, Beyers), the high output Z interacts with the high impedance loads across the FR of the headphones to convey moooaaaar bass. The Valhalla 2, by contrast, aims for speed at the expense of bigger punch that the 339 achieves easily with high impedance headphones, but which can come across as being slightly slower sounding. 

Agree that the caps are nice and big which is why I was probably shocked long after the amp was turned off.


----------



## ssoaos

Hi,
 Do you guys know what happen to the Figaro website?


----------



## Kramer01

@ssoaos 

I was also thinking about the same thing.
Its not accessable anymore. I thought it was just my isp that isn't letting me access it.


----------



## hgtx

Very interesting. Do you have more information about the Rosenkavalier?


----------



## Kramer01

Thank You Liu.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kramer01 said:


> Thank You Liu.




My pleasure! I do have more to add to my first post but have been too busy. 

I cannot access the Yuking site either. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## xmdkq

Website Maintenance


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kramer01 said:


> Has anyone compared the valhalla2 with the 339.
> Headphone hd650 and hd800s.
> I use these with my burson amp but I'm thinking of getting into tube amps.
> 
> Schiit is known for value for money items and in terms of power both supply more than 800mW. Is the 339 worth the premium over the schiit.


 
 Some more thoughts on the two...
  

Valhalla 2 is more impervious to tube rolling
the stock tubes are excellent and aftermarket tubes make a marginal difference.

Whereas the Valhalla 2 is more spacious, the 339 is more intimate. This is one key reason why the HD800 pairs well with the Valhalla 2. 
Both are equally resolving. This says a lot for the Valhalla 2, which is half the price. For higher resolution within the Schiit line, consider the Mjolnir 2.
339 has much much much more range of tonality--not even close. The Valhalla 2 is pretty much monochromatic neutral.
The 339 changes character more drastically with different tubes. However, it will always retain a certain lush and intimate signature.
The beauty of the 339 is that you don't need to go full retard by purchasing a million tube combinations to be satisfied. There are certain well-tried sets that seem to work the best. See this thread for more details. The Bendix 6080 and Amperex EF 86 Mesh Plates I am listening to now is incredibly smooth relaxing; the Chatham 2399/Tungson 5998 with any driver tube is more punchy and forward. The RCA 6AS7G plus Tungsol/RCA 6JS7 or Telefunken EF86 is perfect for me lately, though the Bendix is interchangeable with the RCA power. The GE 6AS7GA works well for me with the HD650, sounding slightly more neutral. This is the tube that made me sell the Valhalla 2, as its neutrality become redundant and didn't do much better than the 339.

 The 339 is a more risky purchase. You are buying a Chinese product from someone who primarily speaks Chinese. Your warranty is one year, but this is tentative. When I had to fix my amp, I was sent links on how to solder and was implicitly told to fix it myself. Understandable given the vast distance to cover and the realistically minor nature of my amp's problem.
The Valhalla 2 comes with a five year warranty, by contrast.
The 339's dual mono configuration allows for double volume knobs. I LOVE THIS FEATURE. It allows for you to purchase tubes that are not perfectly matched. Moreover, I had an ear infection where one ear wasn't up to speed with the other. This is the only amp that made me able to enjoy the sound without blowing out my other ear. Seriously, this level of control is addicting. 
The 339 looks better. While I appreciate Schiit's aesthetic very very much, the 339 is the most beautiful amp I've ever owned. I love the wide and symmetrical chassis. You have no idea how many times I've taken pictures of this amp for absolutely zero reason whatsoever and haven't sent it to anyone. I still look at it all the time. 
Both are well built, but the 339 is heavier, has a bigger power supply, has bigger caps, and has point-to-point wiring. I think Schiit did everything they could to maximize performance for cost, though, and there is nothing wrong with the build on the Valhalla 2 for 350 dollars.
The Valhalla 2 lacks dynamics and punch. The 339, certainly, changes character depending on tubes, but is more capable of being punchy and rendering dynamics more widely. The Valhalla 2 will always seem like it's floating and soft. 
 
 Both are fantastic amps. If your sole headphone is the HD800, I would actually go with the V2, as it compromises less of its strengths. But if you're driving other headphones, the 339 is more versatile. For me, the 339 is much better than the V2.
  
 We will see how I take to the 339 after I receive the ZDS. The interesting thing about the ZDS is that it's supposed to be, like the Valhalla 2, a relatively neutral and resolving OTL. This is why I suspect I'll still have a place for the 339 in setup. I've had people who own ZD's ask me about lush amps to complement their ZDs, and they have considered more expensive options. However, I think I'll be set with the 339.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

This amp sounds absolutely wonderful right now. The bass is weighty, the treble is well-extended and completely non-fatiguing, and the mids...the mids...are glorious.


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> This amp sounds absolutely wonderful right now. The bass is weighty, the treble is well-extended and completely non-fatiguing, and the mids...the mids...are glorious.


 
  
  
 Still one of the best kept secrets


----------



## adeadcrab

mjs242 said:


> Still one of the best kept secrets


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Some Bendix 6080 WB slotted plates up on fleebay. Very tempted but not exactly cheap.


----------



## adeadcrab

How many 6080's do you have? They are made of super thick glass and are supposed to last practically forever, so I'm not sure how much better it is to stockpile them en masse.

 You should check out these 7236 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-NOS-7236-SYLVANIA-POWER-TUBES-MATCHED-SET-AMAZING-BLACK-PLATES-5998-6080-/272245470783?hash=item3f6318363f:gbsAAOSwZetXOps0 
  
 and report back here. I'm interested in how they sound but don't want to buy anymore tubes. Prefer a neutral, solid-state sound


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> How many 6080's do you have? They are made of super thick glass and are supposed to last practically forever, so I'm not sure how much better it is to stockpile them en masse.
> 
> 
> You should check out these 7236 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-NOS-7236-SYLVANIA-POWER-TUBES-MATCHED-SET-AMAZING-BLACK-PLATES-5998-6080-/272245470783?hash=item3f6318363f:gbsAAOSwZetXOps0
> ...




Haha. I only have four. I really don't want to spend a cent on tubes for the 339 further since I feel I am pretty set. However, i only own one slotted plate 6080 and was tempted by another pairing. Thought I'd pass and allow others to consider. TBH, am more interested in alternative drivers rather than powers. 

Edit: Also, those tubes you linked seem way overpriced for me.

Best!


----------



## adeadcrab

yes, old_guy_radiola is priced higher than average but he always has true NOS tubes. I stocked up on 6SJ7GT mesh plate drivers from him... expensive but reliable is how I rate him as a seller.

 Those power tubes are supposedly up there with 6080 and 5998, for what it's worth.. would be my favourite tube if I wanted to buy them.. which I don't right now...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have like 10 bendix tubes. Do you ever have enough?


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> How many 6080's do you have? They are made of super thick glass and are supposed to last practically forever, so I'm not sure how much better it is to stockpile them en masse.
> 
> You should check out these 7236 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-NOS-7236-SYLVANIA-POWER-TUBES-MATCHED-SET-AMAZING-BLACK-PLATES-5998-6080-/272245470783?hash=item3f6318363f:gbsAAOSwZetXOps0
> 
> and report back here. I'm interested in how they sound but don't want to buy anymore tubes. Prefer a neutral, solid-state sound


 
  
 Those aren't the good 7236, nothing that special in this sale
 You want this kind (these are my 7236)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Those aren't the good 7236, nothing that special in this sale
> You want this kind (these are my 7236)


 
 How would you describe the sound relative to other power tubes?


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> How would you describe the sound relative to other power tubes?


 
  
 No idea, they are somewhere in my stock, haven't tried them yet


----------



## Kramer01

Thanks A lot Liu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can you access the lhe lafigaro website??


----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> How would you describe the sound relative to other power tubes?


 
  
 You should get some 7236's, you won't regret it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> You should get some 7236's, you won't regret it.


 
  
 That's nice and a good price too


----------



## Liu Junyuan

kramer01 said:


> Thanks A lot Liu.
> 
> Can you access the lhe lafigaro website??




No problem. I cant access it now. The amp designer posted above that the website is under maintenance.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> You should get some 7236's, you won't regret it.




:basshead: :eek: :blink:


----------



## Contrails

I have decided to sell some tubes including 6080WB graphite columns and 6sj7gty Mesh plates.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/809443/various-vacuum-tubes  Need money for other projects.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> I have decided to sell some tubes including 6080WB graphite columns and 6sj7gty Mesh plates.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/809443/various-vacuum-tubes  Need money for other projects.


 
 La Figaro > Woo


----------



## Contrails

> La Figaro > Woo


 
  
 I will have the looks of the Woo with the sound of LF.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Tough call. I love the look of both.


----------



## Contrails

Fair enough, how are you finding the Eddie current amp?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> Fair enough, how are you finding the Eddie current amp?


 
 I'm writing up impressions now in a Word doc and will post this weekend. It's outstanding, very impressive, end-game stuff for high impedance headphones and in a different league than any amp I've owned. But I don't think I'll be selling my 339 as they provide different flavors. Initially, I sort of preferred the 339, but initial impressions are entirely unreliable. We'll see how things pan out after some months of living with it. Honestly, the 339 holds out extremely well.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> Fair enough, how are you finding the Eddie current amp?


 
 Edit: The 339 has always been analogous to a warm blanket for me, a wood-burning fire-place on a cold winter day. It's just so cozy and thus entirely unique and special--irreplaceable. In the past year, since I've owned the amp, I've had many experiences of hard days and came back to the 339 to comfort me. It's not small feat this amp performs. Very layered, soothing, intimate sound that is nevertheless engaging. But you need the right tubes. It's capable of sounding harsh with bad ones, especially in upper mids. The driver tubes you are selling are very good. Please reserve two sets for me.


----------



## Contrails

> Please reserve two sets for me


 
  
 Ok, already done.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

contrails said:


> Ok, already done.


 
 Given the quality I have heard in these tubes on the 339, you are a messenger from Gawd.


----------



## wsz0304

nice


----------



## adeadcrab

OK, so I think I figured out what my ground loop was.

 As I had send it to a repair shop twice now and they never noticed it I thought the power in my house was introducing noise.
  
 On a whim I opened up the amp and tightened some of the screws holding in capacitors and lo and behold, the noise has been gone for a over a week now. 

 Did I never think of it because the repair shop said it was all good.. or am I just an idiot?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

7236 tubes are winners. Pictures inc:


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> OK, so I think I figured out what my ground loop was.
> 
> As I had send it to a repair shop twice now and they never noticed it I thought the power in my house was introducing noise.
> 
> ...


 
 That sucks he couldn't fix it but great you found the problem. 
  
 If the problem returns, humming or buzzing may be from DC offset on your AC lines. Maybe this would solve it? I know of others who reported this worked for them.
  
https://emotiva.com/products/accessories/cmx-2


----------



## Liu Junyuan

It's pretty bad (or good) when one realizes the La Figaro 339, under $1K, surpasses or equals the Eddie Current Zana Deux Super, over $2K. Not sure what I'm doing wrong here, but the 339 wins this evening, at least this early on with ZD.


----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## MJS242

liu junyuan said:


> It's pretty bad (or good) when one realizes the La Figaro 339, under $1K, surpasses or equals the Eddie Current Zana Deux Super, over $2K. Not sure what I'm doing wrong here, but the 339 wins this evening, at least this early on with ZD.


 
  
 Nothing wrong with having a preference.


----------



## adeadcrab

liu junyuan said:


> That sucks he couldn't fix it but great you found the problem.
> 
> If the problem returns, humming or buzzing may be from DC offset on your AC lines. Maybe this would solve it? I know of others who reported this worked for them.
> 
> https://emotiva.com/products/accessories/cmx-2


 
  
 Been two weeks, nothing yet and this is the longest its been without the hum. Speaking conservatively, I will say that it's fixed.

 Does the zana take 7236? I've heard the zana deux sounds more like a solid state amp than a tube amp. Can you describe LF339 with 7236 VS the zana deux with whatever tubes it uses?


----------



## Contrails

I still have some tubes for sale. 
  
 7236 x 4
 Bendix/TungSol 6080WB graphite columns x 2
  
 Also, selling a Violectric v200 amp. $650 USD includes shipping and paypal fees.
  
 Please send me a PM, if you are interested.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Been two weeks, nothing yet and this is the longest its been without the hum. Speaking conservatively, I will say that it's fixed.
> 
> 
> Does the zana take 7236? I've heard the zana deux sounds more like a solid state amp than a tube amp. Can you describe LF339 with 7236 VS the zana deux with whatever tubes it uses?




I am glad you think it is working properly and stably now.

No, the ZDS takes a pair of 6C33C-B power tubes that Craig says do not benefit from rolling. The single driver is a 6SL7 tube that does alter the sonic character of the amp. So, there is only one tube to worry about, but unfortunately no overlap with my collection of 339 tubes.

I have had a bad ear infection recently, at the worst possible time it seems, so I have been unable to listen the past several days. The ZDS tends toward a more neutral, fast, and clean sound; however, it still sounds like an OTL amp and has a certain rich and organic signature that can be tuned, like the 339, with tube swaps. This is really hard for me to describe. I was in fact expecting something like the Valhalla 2, a very neutral and solid state tonality, on steroids, but the ZDS was not quite so clinical. It strikes a nice balance between neutrality and the typical warmth one associates with traditional tube amps.

As a generalization, the ZDS is less intimate, more spacious, and more dynamic than the 339; it hits harder in the bass and resolves both macro and micro details more effectively. The 339 is more lush and intimate; it makes singers sound like they are almost licking your ear; there is a real tangibility and immediacy to it. Sounds tend to be softer and rounder, the transients less sharp and incisive. I realize these traits can be changed with tubes, but it goes both ways. I will obviously need more time to confirm these impressions.

The last time I could listen prior to my ear infection, I went back to the HD800, and with this headphone, the ZDS destroyed the 339, no contest. The HD800 can sound hollow and thin, but the ZDS brought them to life in a way I hadn't heard before and made them sound not only technically impressive but highly enjoyable, addicting even. With my modded HD650s, however, I enjoyed the 339 more. What makes this tricky is that I have suspected that my HD650 drivers, which I purchased in 2010, have been damaged since last autumn. Some days they sound normal but others they sound off, just fatiguing and etched in the lower treble and upper mids. Adding dynamat to the outside of the driver has really helped them come alive on the 339, but they sound no better, if not slightly worse on the ZDS. Perhaps it is shining a spotlight on the flaw. The treble especially sounds completely wrong and harsh, whereas the considerably brighter HD800 sounds smooth and effortlessly fluid. If any headphone should be easygoing non-fatiguing, it is the HD650. So I have another lightly used pair on the way, which should give me a better idea hopefully of whether my old ones are defective. It may also provide me with a better basis of comparison between the two amps. After all, Craig apparently tuned the ZD around the venerable HD6xx, even if the updated Super version was also tailored to accomodate the HD800. 

What is certain is that when I listen to the 339 after acquiring the ZDS, particularly with my HD650s, I not only do not feel I am missing out but indeed can prefer the 339. My sense is that the 339 remains a very competitive and special OTL gem and that it does things no other amp I have yet heard can do. I have no plans of selling it in favor of the ZD, even if the latter is technically superior and impressive. It is good to enjoy what you have if you already own this fine piece. It is also important to keep in mind the 339 is almost a third of the price of the ZDS. 

I will update my comparative impressions as my infection subsides and as time allows. I have not had much time yet with the ZDS to fully grasp its signature, and my position has always been to live with gear for awhile prior to committing to any conclusions.


----------



## telecaster

I just received today to my amazement just one day after paying for it a brand new pair of hd800S and this is testing my lovely modded la figaro 339! (Couldn't resist @1350€ sales)

Will try first RCA 6as7g and CVl932 (6j5) with hd800 reputation, I would think the RCA would warm this up and boy it did!

I always resisted to buy the old hd800. But the HD800s and the satanic headfi website got me again!.... I didn't even know it existed until two days ago.

In short, for my initial impression, the HD800S pair perfectly to LF339, this is serious stuff!

I play through Chromecast and Meridian Director with Linear PSU.

The bass is phenomenal, the transparency which I love in the LF339 is shouldered by HD800S, the entire spectrum plays beautiful and let you immerses inside the beautiful music. This is heaven! I really wanted to return the HD800S but now I just got seduced.

Bravo Senn!







Testing as I write the GEC CV2523 with Tungsol 6sj7gt and boy this is glorious!! Transparency is higher, bass is less emphasized but my impression is the hd800S bass is enormous. Voice are more sweet and direct. This is the real improvement over RCAs.

My word for this combo is magic.


Change in tube is evident with HD800S and more testing to come!


----------



## adeadcrab

telecaster said:


> Testing as I write the GEC CV2523 with Tungsol 6sj7gt and boy this is glorious!! Transparency is higher, bass is less emphasized but my impression is the hd800S bass is enormous. Voice are more sweet and direct. This is the real improvement over RCAs.
> 
> My word for this combo is magic.
> 
> ...


 
 Not that you'll need it for the HD800s as it has apparently reduced its treble spike, but for the warmest sound try the 6AS7G / 6AS7GA (I use the 6AS7GA) with 6SJ7WGT driver tubes. 6SJ7WGT are reduced in the treble and this combo makes the DT880 a lot more tolerable.


----------



## Vigrith

telecaster said:


>


 
  
 Amazing pictures and that's a fantastic set up, congratulations. If you don't mind my asking, what kind of headphone stand is that and where did you get it? Can't make out the brand on it just by zooming in on the picture. :c Looks beautiful, I've been looking to buy a couple more wooden stands and that one's the best I've seen thus far.


----------



## telecaster

It's a Korean brand which is making hi-fi furniture. I got it from eBay when he was selling there, it's Codia. Nice stand but I prefer the defsound stand.


----------



## Vigrith

telecaster said:


> It's a Korean brand which is making hi-fi furniture. I got it from eBay when he was selling there, it's Codia. Nice stand but I prefer the defsound stand.


 
  
 Ah I see, had not heard of either, seems Codia makes them in black too which would match my headphones and room décor quite well. Thank you!


----------



## africanus

Someone asked recently about the ability of La Figaro 339 to drive the Hifiman HE-6. My experience is I get my max (comfortable) listening volume at 1/3 DAC (Audio-Gd) and La Figaro set at 1/2. If mathematics do not lie, that means that I am using 1/6 the power La Figaro is able to deliver. Stock tubes. To be honest, I did purchase some high-power tubes, but I have not found the opportunity nor the need to use them. Call me lazy, but I am so satisfied ...

Greetings


----------



## Liu Junyuan

africanus said:


> Someone asked recently about the ability of La Figaro 339 to drive the Hifiman HE-6. My experience is I get my max (comfortable) listening volume at 1/3 DAC (Audio-Gd) and La Figaro set at 1/2. If mathematics do not lie, that means that I am using 1/6 the power La Figaro is able to deliver. Stock tubes. To be honest, I did purchase some high-power tubes, but I have not found the opportunity nor the need to use them. Call me lazy, but I am so satisfied ...
> 
> Greetings


 
 That's interesting. My HE-6 sounded like pure mud on the 339 and didn't come alive until paired with a speaker amp, even with the higher-gain 5998s.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

telecaster said:


> I just received today to my amazement just one day after paying for it a brand new pair of hd800S and this is testing my lovely modded la figaro 339! (Couldn't resist @1350€ sales)
> 
> Will try first RCA 6as7g and CVl932 (6j5) with hd800 reputation, I would think the RCA would warm this up and boy it did!
> 
> ...


 
 Interested in what aftermarket feet you're using on the 339.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

vigrith said:


> Ah I see, had not heard of either, seems Codia makes them in black too which would match my headphones and room décor quite well. Thank you!


 
 This seller on Etsy has some pretty amazing custom wood headphone stands but not exactly cheap:
  
 https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Vigrith

liu junyuan said:


> This seller on Etsy has some pretty amazing custom wood headphone stands but not exactly cheap:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodWarmth?ref=l2-shopheader-name


 
  
 Wow. His work is amazing. I reside in Europe so I was a bit reluctant at first but it seems Etsy includes VAT in their showing price to begin with (have not used it before) - the prices become a lot more reasonable that way. It's very likely I'll be ordering some of his work so thanks so much for linking me that, I appreciate it.
  
 PS: Sorry for the mini thread hijack.


----------



## africanus

liu junyuan said:


> That's interesting. My HE-6 sounded like pure mud on the 339 and didn't come alive until paired with a speaker amp, even with the higher-gain 5998s.




Hmmm, I have never tried to drive the HE-6 off a speaker amplifier. I can say, however, that to my ears, the pairing with La Figaro 339 lacks nothing compared to the Audio-Gd SA31SE, and the SA31SE is, as per specifications, able to deliver 8 watts at 50 Ohms. There are subtle but obvious differences in terms of sound reproduction. For example, mid frequencies are more pronounced in La Figaro, something to be expected from the harmonics introduced by tubes. Can this effect explain the "muddy" character you feel from La Figaro when paired with the HE-6? Possibly. That and, in addition, that your ears are, without any doubt, far more sensitive than mines. Anyway, I am now intrigued enough by your comment to try to drive the HE-6 with a speaker ampllifier. I will report back, if I manage not to fry the headphones


----------



## jelt2359

africanus said:


> Hmmm, I have never tried to drive the HE-6 off a speaker amplifier. I can say, however, that to my ears, the pairing with La Figaro 339 lacks nothing compared to the Audio-Gd SA31SE, and the SA31SE is, as per specifications, able to deliver 8 watts at 50 Ohms. There are subtle but obvious differences in terms of sound reproduction. For example, mid frequencies are more pronounced in La Figaro, something to be expected from the harmonics introduced by tubes. Can this effect explain the "muddy" character you feel from La Figaro when paired with the HE-6? Possibly. That and, in addition, that your ears are, without any doubt, far more sensitive than mines. Anyway, I am now intrigued enough by your comment to try to drive the HE-6 with a speaker ampllifier. I will report back, if I manage not to fry the headphones




I don't think it's still the case that the he6 NEEDS a speaker amp. It just needs a powerful amp. To be safe, a speaker amp is more likely to meet the "power" requirements, but just because it's powerful doesn't mean an amp is good so bear that in mind. 

In my case I fully intend to use my Eddie Current Studio for the he6 as well, although it does have speaker outputs so I may be cheating a bit by labelling it a headphone amp. Other headphone amps have been reported to work well- Moon 430 HA, Auralic Taurus, etc. Personally, I have both of these but prefer my speaker amp separates. That being said my speaker amp combi costs way more, so it may just be that it's simply a better amp. I certainly don't have much play on the volume dial with my preamp- more or less at 10-11 o'clock, that's it.


----------



## jelt2359

liu junyuan said:


> I am glad you think it is working properly and stably now.
> 
> No, the ZDS takes a pair of 6C33C-B power tubes that Craig says do not benefit from rolling. The single driver is a 6SL7 tube that does alter the sonic character of the amp. So, there is only one tube to worry about, but unfortunately no overlap with my collection of 339 tubes.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your impressions. I'd considered both these options before settling on the Apex Teton, which I'd love to be able to put against these two one day.


----------



## chee006

I just purchased a second hand lafigaro 339 with some dark tubes from my favourtie audio shop cause they wanted to change to seeling portable stuff so they are getting rid alot of their pc audio stuff. I think I am in for treat! Do you guys consider me part of the lafigro family now? 

Ps" I am using HD650


----------



## Ultrainferno

chee006 said:


> I just purchased a second hand lafigaro 339 with some dark tubes from my favourtie audio shop cause they wanted to change to seeling portable stuff so they are getting rid alot of their pc audio stuff. I think I am in for treat! Do you guys consider me part of the lafigro family now?
> 
> Ps" I am using HD650


 
  
 We need to see a nice picture first


----------



## chee006

ultrainferno said:


> We need to see a nice picture first




Haha right now its in an ugly box but I spent two days with it, it looks marvelous and these are the thbes I use:

Powertube is RCA 6080
Preamp tube is GEC CV 1067

Ps I'll post my pic when i get back home in a few days


----------



## chee006

Sry i coould not take it, i opened up the box to see if its a 2011 or 2013 eventhough the guys said it was a 2013 version which he bought last year but i had to make sure. Can any of you tell me wat version this is?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Not me :/


----------



## chee006

ultrainferno said:


> Not me :/




hey can i read your review?


----------



## Ultrainferno

chee006 said:


> hey can i read your review?


 
  
 Of course, it's free


----------



## adeadcrab

chee006 said:


> Sry i coould not take it, i opened up the box to see if its a 2011 or 2013 eventhough the guys said it was a 2013 version which he bought last year but i had to make sure. Can any of you tell me wat version this is?


 

 beneath the mesh in the middle are the resistors. 2013 version has black resistors; earlier models have yellow. Not being able to see any yellow from the outside I would make an educated guess that you have the 2013 amp.


----------



## chee006

adeadcrab said:


> beneath the mesh in the middle are the resistors. 2013 version has black resistors; earlier models have yellow. Not being able to see any yellow from the outside I would make an educated guess that you have the 2013 amp.




Yeah ur right, i did a comparison of my photo and the one from yuking. The plcemnt of the screws in the heat vent are same. So I think i can safely say its 2013.

What tubes do you guys recommend me and also which trusted ebay seller can I buy from?


----------



## adeadcrab

open up the amp and check which resistors you have


----------



## chee006

adeadcrab said:


> open up the amp and check which resistors you have




Naah I dun like to open up things espeacially expensive amps like these, but I trust this guys since I have been dealing with them for years.I even take their stuff and pay them later.

Eitherway I've had enough time with the amp and regardless of its version, I love the sound!


----------



## MJS242

chee006 said:


> Naah I dun like to open up things espeacially expensive amps like these, but I trust this guys since I have been dealing with them for years.I even take their stuff and pay them later.
> 
> Eitherway I've had enough time with the amp and regardless of its version, I love the sound!


 
  
  
 Some screws on the bottom, it's not heart surgery


----------



## adeadcrab

So you have the darker sounding version of the amp, so I can't recommend driver tubes for you. A nice power tube would be the RCA 6AS7G. I like the GE 6AS7GA; it is a straight bottle not a coke bottle but I think it is identical to the 6AS7G. They will make the amp more warm/dark sounding.

 You can buy them here:


 http://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612

 bendix 6080WB tubes are of course great but expensive. I like the svetlana 6AS7G; clean sound, defined bass, low price.


----------



## chee006

mjs242 said:


> Some screws on the bottom, it's not heart surgery




Sorry wont do it but I know its 2013


----------



## chee006

adeadcrab said:


> So you have the darker sounding version of the amp, so I can't recommend driver tubes for you. A nice power tube would be the RCA 6AS7G. I like the GE 6AS7GA; it is a straight bottle not a coke bottle but I think it is identical to the 6AS7G. They will make the amp more warm/dark sounding.
> 
> 
> You can buy them here:
> ...




Thanks for the link and reccomendation but I live in Malaysia so this website does'nt ship there in a reasonable shipping price. I'll go check out some ebay sellers.


----------



## chee006

I have more questions.

Should I always cover the heat vent when I am not using it since dust will collect it in?

What is the best way to clean up the dust in the vent? Can I use a low powered vacuum? Or should I not borther with the heat vent?

Sorry for theae silly questions.


----------



## adeadcrab

best bet is to open up the amp and blow compressed air across it


----------



## chee006

adeadcrab said:


> best bet is to open up the amp and blow compressed air across it




I dont have any compressed aim blower but I do have a hairdryer that blows out room temperature air.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

jelt2359 said:


> Thanks for your impressions. I'd considered both these options before settling on the Apex Teton, which I'd love to be able to put against these two one day.




Lol! The Teton would likely blow both amps away. That is end-game material for headphone tube amplifiers. Not really in the same galaxy of cost either. A fairer comparison would be with the EC Studio or one of DNA's upcoming offerings.


----------



## chee006

This is my new set up with my new LaFigaro 339, a significant upgrade from my Bravo Ocean tube amp. I'll write a small review later.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

chee006 said:


> This is my new set up with my new LaFigaro 339, a significant upgrade from my Bravo Ocean tube amp. I'll write a small review later.




Just wait until you live with it for awhile. The 339 will become your best friend. I REALLY mean that.


----------



## adeadcrab

especially coming from a bravo ocean tube amp. It might be the project ember or the bravo ocean but some of these amps don't even use the tube for sound at all in the circuits.

 Either way the LF339 is in a different ballpark.

 edit: edited before someone starts telling me I don't know what I'm talking about..which I don't... those two amps might be good but I know some cheap tube amps are all solid-state as far as circuitry goes, using the tube as a light bulb..


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> especially coming from a bravo ocean tube amp. It might be the project ember or the bravo ocean but some of these amps don't even use the tube for sound at all in the circuits.
> 
> 
> Either way the LF339 is in a different ballpark.
> ...




No no you are absolutely 100 % right


----------



## Mambosenior

So many years for me with this terrific amp. Very pleasant presentation with the T1 and HD-600, 650 & 800. AKG 712 also does beautifully. It's the only HP amp I ever use since I run speaker amps for all my HPs almost exclusively whenI crank out some of that Mahler and Bruckner I'm addicted to.

Forgot to add that, for me, the 800S is a better option for the 339 than the non-S.


----------



## chee006

mambosenior said:


> So many years for me with this terrific amp. Very pleasant presentation with the T1 and HD-600, 650 & 800. AKG 712 also does beautifully. It's the only HP amp I ever use since I run speaker amps for all my HPs almost exclusively whenI crank out some of that Mahler and Bruckner I'm addicted to.
> 
> Forgot to add that, for me, the 800S is a better option for the 339 than the non-S.


 
 800s?
  
 Also should I get Yulong DA8 ii as my DAC, will it pair well with the 339?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

chee006 said:


> 800s?
> 
> Also should I get Yulong DA8 ii as my DAC, will it pair well with the 339?




What is your budget for a DAC?


----------



## adeadcrab

For a warm DAC sound to pair with the warmer La Figaro model, consider a DAC with a Wolfson chip. Audio-gd are one brand to keep an eye out for.


----------



## Mambosenior

Audio-gd products always recommended from these quarters. Actually, the NFB-11 I own from Audio-gd is very musical and non-aggressive with the 339 or any of my other amps. At the moment, I am using the CA 752BD for all music (Wolfson chips). I also own an older A-gd DAC but forget the model (C2, C3?) that has the Wolfson. Again, quality sound.

I meant: Sennheiser HD-800S as opposed to the "plain" 800. Kept them both as, for me, they sound like two different headphones...or it just makes me happy to think of them that way!

Only HPs that didn't ring my chime with the LF 339 are the HE-6 and HE-5LE. Prefer the big heat-sinks for those. Neither HP is modded, except for removing the external grills (keep them covered when not in use).


----------



## adeadcrab

mambosenior said:


> Audio-gd products always recommended from these quarters.
> 
> Sennheiser HD-800S


 
 Do you need to get rid of any 800 models?


----------



## Mambosenior

adeadcrab said:


> Do you need to get rid of any 800 models?




Actually, no. They are keepers, but thank you for asking.


----------



## chee006

adeadcrab said:


> For a warm DAC sound to pair with the warmer La Figaro model, consider a DAC with a Wolfson chip. Audio-gd are one brand to keep an eye out for.


 
 I've purchased the Yulong DA8 which has a more revealing detailed sound.


----------



## adeadcrab

K


----------



## fattycheesebeef

I am considering 339 for my HD800, after my HD-DAC1 doesn't pair well with it.. 
  
 After reading tons of comments about tube rolling, I am super confused, since I am new to this tube rolling business, I need some advice/help.. 

 Though I know sound is subjective, but I would like to know which tube pairs well with HD800! 
  
 If I use my HD-DAC1 (uses CS4398) as a Dac, I can connect it to 339, yes? 
  
 Thanks very much!


----------



## Vigrith

fattycheesebeef said:


> I am considering 339 for my HD800, after my HD-DAC1 doesn't pair well with it..
> 
> After reading tons of comments about tube rolling, I am super confused, since I am new to this tube rolling business, I need some advice/help..
> 
> ...


 
  
 Check Yuking's site, there's a pair of tubes that are warmer and ones that are brighter. The 800s are bright, meaning the warmer tubes are most likely going to be more to your liking (unless you don't find the 800 bright) and be a more balanced match for your headphones. There are probably better/more expensive tubes you can roll on the LF to replace the warmer stock tubes, however I'm not of much use there as I'm fairly new to tubes myself - as far as I am aware though, the stock ones are quite competent.
  
 You can use the DAC of the Marantz with the 339 of course, just RCA them both and there should be a switch on the Marantz that swaps the inputs to RCA rather than USB/TOSlink (not sure what you're using it with right now).
  
 The 339 is known for being very good with brighter headphones (opposite of the Marantz) so rest assured your choice is correct.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Thanks very much for your advice and explanation!
  
 The only concern I have for HD-DAC1 is that I have 2 pairs of RCA outputs (Variable & Fixed), and currently I have the variable fixed up to my desktop speaker... so next would be connecting the Fixed to 339 and control the volume on 339, and hopefully the DAC1 is able to provide power to both of them... I have no idea if it works.. 
  
 Also, I have an offer for WA22 for about twice the price of 339.. Is it worth getting it, or and if it is similar, then I could save money and get 339..


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fattycheesebeef said:


> Thanks very much for your advice and explanation!
> 
> The only concern I have for HD-DAC1 is that I have 2 pairs of RCA outputs (Variable & Fixed), and currently I have the variable fixed up to my desktop speaker... so next would be connecting the Fixed to 339 and control the volume on 339, and hopefully the DAC1 is able to provide power to both of them... I have no idea if it works..
> 
> Also, I have an offer for WA22 for about twice the price of 339.. Is it worth getting it, or and if it is similar, then I could save money and get 339..




I think you should get the 339 and save money. I consider most of the OTL amps, especially Woo, in the $1K to $2K range as a trap. The real benefits will be found by saving up beyond the $2k range, and even then, the 339 is a keeper.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

All right, thanks for the advice! I'm gonna get 'em at of the month! 
  
 Need to see which tubes to roll with for HD800..


----------



## Vigrith

liu junyuan said:


> I think you should get the 339 and save money. I consider most of the OTL amps, especially Woo, in the $1K to $2K range as a trap. The real benefits will be found by saving up beyond the $2k range, and even then, the 339 is a keeper.


 
  
 I disagree with Woo Audio being included in that "trap", all their amps (and I can speak for the ones I have heard and the one I own) are very competent for their respective price range and I feel none to be lacklustre, as well as pretty much everyone else on the internet that has had experience with them as far as I'm aware. They get wide praise and rightfully so.
  
 That said, I also am a big fan of the 339. The difference is basically the WA22 does a clean, perfect job of amplification. The 339 is a classic OTL amp, it's imperfect and does what you want tubes to do. Would that mean it is a better match for the HD800? In theory yes, in practice I cannot say with certainty seeing as the price gap is quite large and I've not auditioned the WA22 personally.
  
 You can't go wrong either way, if saving money is a big deal then saving money it is.
  


fattycheesebeef said:


> Thanks very much for your advice and explanation!
> 
> The only concern I have for HD-DAC1 is that I have 2 pairs of RCA outputs (Variable & Fixed), and currently I have the variable fixed up to my desktop speaker... so next would be connecting the Fixed to 339 and control the volume on 339, and hopefully the DAC1 is able to provide power to both of them... I have no idea if it works..
> 
> Also, I have an offer for WA22 for about twice the price of 339.. Is it worth getting it, or and if it is similar, then I could save money and get 339..


 
  
 The Marantz should have an input switch, if you want it to feed out to the speakers choose those inputs, if you want it to feed the headphone chain switch it to that. It should do it, my cheaper DACs do so.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

vigrith said:


> I disagree with Woo Audio being included in that "trap", all their amps (and I can speak for the ones I have heard and the one I own) are very competent for their respective price range and I feel none to be lacklustre, as well as pretty much everyone else on the internet that has had experience with them as far as I'm aware. They get wide praise and rightfully so.
> 
> That said, I also am a big fan of the 339. The difference is basically the WA22 does a clean, perfect job of amplification. The 339 is a classic OTL amp, it's imperfect and does what you want tubes to do. Would that mean it is a better match for the HD800? In theory yes, in practice I cannot say with certainty seeing as the price gap is quite large and I've not auditioned the WA22 personally.
> 
> ...




Yeah, but then you could save up for a Zana Deux, not far beyond the Woo 22 in price, but far beyond it in performance, indeed on another level. That is what I mean by the 1-2$K market being a no mans's land. I wm not saying one cannot derive enjoyment from the 2 or the 22 but that there are either better values below $1K that dont tear apart the wallet while providing superior performance or,
if approaching $2K, are dangerously close to a change in performance, a la the ZD Or DNA Stratus vs the 22, both of which blow the latter away.


----------



## Vigrith

liu junyuan said:


> Yeah, but then you could save up for a Zana Deux, not far beyond the Woo 22 in price, but far beyond it in performance, indeed on another level. That is what I mean by the 1-2$K market being a no mans's land. I wm not saying one cannot derive enjoyment from the 2 or the 22 but that there are either better values below $1K that dont tear apart the wallet while providing superior performance or,
> if approaching $2K, are dangerously close to a change in performance, a la the ZD Or DNA Stratus vs the 22, both of which blow the latter away.


 
  
 With that I do agree, the ZD and the Stratus as well as other 2k+ amps do make a big impact for themselves.
  
 The only reason I argued my point is that I don't know if @fattycheesebeef wants to be upgrading any time soon, or if he has the funds for it et al. Depends on his income, if he doesn't have any intention of upgrading to something on the level of the Zana Deux within the near future, then investing 1.4k~ on the WA22 over the 339 might be worth it. I would take that deal personally, because my budget will not be stretching to 2k+ for a while and he seems to be pressed for a good match with his HD800. If he has the time and means to wait, then by all means I agree he should do so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Then again, if he's gonna be saving up for that, then is there much point getting either the Woo or the LF right now as a placeholder? That's up to him I suppose.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

vigrith said:


> With that I do agree, the ZD and the Stratus as well as other 2k+ amps do make a big impact for themselves.
> 
> The only reason I argued my point is that I don't know if @fattycheesebeef wants to be upgrading any time soon, or if he has the funds for it et al. Depends on his income, if he doesn't have any intention of upgrading to something on the level of the Zana Deux within the near future, then investing 1.4k~ on the WA22 over the 339 might be worth it. I would take that deal personally, because my budget will not be stretching to 2k+ for a while and he seems to be pressed for a good match with his HD800. If he has the time and means to wait, then by all means I agree he should do so.
> 
> ...


 
 Very good point indeed. I stand corrected, sir. Thanks for following up!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Sub-1K, I would also highly consider the Elise.


----------



## Vigrith

Agreed on the Elise too, it holds tremendous value and is completely off the charts if you're living in Europe especially - both LF and Woo amps have to be imported and VAT can be merciless (I would know, it's up to 25% where I live + customs fees). The Elise holds no such qualms making it the obvious choice for anyone looking for an amp under a thousand, dare I say 2k even (though I love the Pathos Aurium if we're talking hybrids too), in Europe.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Thanks very much guys for the advice!
  
 I guess $1.5k USD would be my budget now.. You guys are saying if I can wait, what should I get? ZD? 
  
 I mean, I'm not really pressed to get an amp, but I've been holding off for a couple of months, and I have just been poisoned reading the amps and reviews....you know how it is.. Haha.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

vigrith said:


> Agreed on the Elise too, it holds tremendous value and is completely off the charts if you're living in Europe especially - both LF and Woo amps have to be imported and VAT can be merciless (I would know, it's up to 25% where I live + customs fees). The Elise holds no such qualms making it the obvious choice for anyone looking for an amp under a thousand, dare I say 2k even (though I love the Pathos Aurium if we're talking hybrids too), in Europe.


 
 Yeah. The Elise seems like a ridiculously good value. I absolutely do not agree with all the crazy tube-configurations that deviate from the amplifiers design, but, even then, I would imagine, this would be an amazing amplifier for people across the world, not just in Europe. 
  
 The 339 is on similar lines for me. It is an absolutely no-brainer fantastic OTL that will inevitably be a comfort to whomever buys one. The 339 is so good, my friends.  It's so ******* good.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

And, Elise costs slightly cheaper than the 339, yes?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fattycheesebeef said:


> And, Elise costs slightly cheaper than the 339, yes?


 
 What headphones are you trying to drive?


----------



## fattycheesebeef

HD800


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fattycheesebeef said:


> HD800


 
 And what amplifier do you have currently? Is it something that you can live with?


----------



## Vigrith

He's using the headphone out of his HD-DAC1 from Marantz he has previously stated. If you want to wait, the ZD is widely known for being extremely good with any and every headphone and to be a great match to the HD800.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

I'm currently using HD-DAC1... it's a DAC/AMP, but it's using SS...so I don't think it really brings out the warmth and vocals of the HD800..
  
 Plus, I was comparing it with my AK320/AMP, I could feel a bit more of the vocals, hence wanting to get a good desktop tube amp to pair with my DAC & 800.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

vigrith said:


> He's using the headphone out of his HD-DAC1 from Marantz he has previously stated. If you want to wait, the ZD is widely known for being extremely good with any and every headphone and to be a great match to the HD800.


 
  
 I see, it's because I would rather go almost all out for a good one, or settle for a budget one and regret in years to come.. Haha.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I would go with the 339 or wait for the ZDS, DNA Stratus. Anything in between is Purgatory.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

liu junyuan said:


> I would go with the 339 or wait for the ZDS, DNA Stratus. Anything in between is Purgatory.


 
  
 Awesome! Thanks guys! Appreciate it


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fattycheesebeef said:


> Awesome! Thanks guys! Appreciate it




I unabashedly prefer the black chassis.


----------



## Vigrith

fattycheesebeef said:


> I see, it's because I would rather go almost all out for a good one, or settle for a budget one and regret in years to come.. Haha.


 
  
 Yea I feel that. If you can save up for a ZD (or Stratus, I'm not well versed in the latter I admit) and not be in financial trouble that's what I'd do - even though I doubt you'll feel the need to upgrade if you settle for the 339, I still dislike that "maybe I can do better" feeling. With the aforementioned top of the line amps even if you are left with a remnant of that (which I doubt) you won't have the option to feel as bad because your next step is probably an Apex Teton that costs 5k+ haha.
  
 Whatever you decide on, best of luck to you and enjoy!


----------



## MJS242

vigrith said:


> I disagree with Woo Audio being included in that "trap", all their amps (and I can speak for the ones I have heard and the one I own) are very competent for their respective price range and I feel none to be lacklustre, as well as pretty much everyone else on the internet that has had experience with them as far as I'm aware. They get wide praise and rightfully so.
> 
> That said, I also am a big fan of the 339. The difference is basically the WA22 does a clean, perfect job of amplification. The 339 is a classic OTL amp, it's imperfect and does what you want tubes to do. Would that mean it is a better match for the HD800? In theory yes, in practice I cannot say with certainty seeing as the price gap is quite large and I've not auditioned the WA22 personally.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OTL, imperfect?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The 339 for me was an indispensable companion. I was physically separated from my boyfriend for over a year, was in possession of a transducer I had grown to love since 2010 but had not fully driven, and was coming off a series of low to mid-fi amps that didn't do the HD650 justice. 
  
 The 339 is a keeper. It is so much a keeper that I refuse to sell it after acquiring the ZDS with all of its top of line tubes. If you ever do buy the 339, I think that you will understand. 
  
 However, it would do a very severe disservice to you for me to to neglect the Elise's rise in recent months, as an option away from the unabashedly lush, magical 339.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

vigrith said:


> Yea I feel that. If you can save up for a ZD (or Stratus, I'm not well versed in the latter I admit) and not be in financial trouble that's what I'd do - even though I doubt you'll feel the need to upgrade if you settle for the 339, I still dislike that "maybe I can do better" feeling. With the aforementioned top of the line amps even if you are left with a remnant of that (which I doubt) you won't have the option to feel as bad because your next step is probably an Apex Teton that costs 5k+ haha.
> 
> Whatever you decide on, best of luck to you and enjoy!


 
  
 Haha, yes.. that feeling of inadequateness.. hate the feelings of always needing something more.. 
  
 Thanks for your advice as well!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Any tube worth buying??


----------



## jelt2359

vigrith said:


> If you want to wait, *the ZD is widely known for being extremely good with any and every headphone* and to be a great match to the HD800.


 
 Don't think this is the case. ZDS is an OTL. I have an Apex Teton, but among us owners of the Teton at least 3 of us also own an Eddie Current transformer-coupled amp (Studio) to drive planars like HE6, Audeze, etc.


----------



## jelt2359

liu junyuan said:


> Lol! The Teton would likely blow both amps away. That is end-game material for headphone tube amplifiers. Not really in the same galaxy of cost either. A fairer comparison would be with the EC Studio or one of DNA's upcoming offerings.


 
 Yes I have a Studio incoming, I've admired Craig's work for a while. But I'm not sure it's gonna be a clear-cut comparison. Such different topologies! I'm not even planning to use the same headphones on each of these.


----------



## Vigrith

jelt2359 said:


> Don't think this is the case. ZDS is an OTL. I have an Apex Teton, but among us owners of the Teton at least 3 of us also own an Eddie Current transformer-coupled amp (Studio) to drive planars like HE6, Audeze, etc.


 
  
 Mea culpa, I've only auditioned the ZDS briefly through friends, I cannot afford one for myself. I do enjoy OTL amps with planars personally, though I can see it not being the best match when you're purely after max performance, especially for the HE-6. As said I've got little experience with this super high tier gear unfortunately, you and others are definitely much more qualified to provide advice than I am - I'm almost exclusively going off of reviews I've read.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

jelt2359 said:


> Yes I have a Studio incoming, I've admired Craig's work for a while. But I'm not sure it's gonna be a clear-cut comparison. Such different topologies! I'm not even planning to use the same headphones on each of these.


 
 Please update us/me on your impressions. That you already own a Teton and are expecting a Studio is exciting indeed. Thanks so much for even condescending to be here on the 339 thread.
  
 I can tell you without compunction that this is an absolutely rapturous amplifier with high impedance dynamics and even planars such as the classic HE-500.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

vigrith said:


> Mea culpa, I've only auditioned the ZDS briefly through friends, I cannot afford one for myself. I do enjoy OTL amps with planars personally, though I can see it not being the best match when you're purely after max performance, especially for the HE-6. As said I've got little experience with this super high tier gear unfortunately, you and others are definitely much more qualified to provide advice than I am - I'm almost exclusively going off of reviews I've read.


 
 With the HE-6, I use a power amp (Bryston 2B most of the time) with the ZDS or Emotiva Control Freak as a temporary preamp. The HE-6, to be quite frank, goes head to toe with the HD800/ZDS combo for a far cheaper price. Anyone looking for the highest fidelity planar should just avoid the HE-1000 and go straight for the HE-6 and call it a day. Along with the HD650 (I have two pairs: one modded and one stock), it's pretty much my favorite headphone.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Man... Now I really can't wait to get 339! Haha..


----------



## Liu Junyuan

fattycheesebeef said:


> Man... Now I really can't wait to get 339! Haha..




Be patient. This amplifier does not respect clock time. You will understand when you receive it.


----------



## jelt2359

liu junyuan said:


> With the HE-6, I use a power amp (Bryston 2B most of the time) with the ZDS or Emotiva Control Freak as a temporary preamp. The HE-6, to be quite frank, goes head to toe with the HD800/ZDS combo for a far cheaper price. Anyone looking for the highest fidelity planar should just avoid the HE-1000 and go straight for the HE-6 and call it a day. Along with the HD650 (I have two pairs: one modded and one stock), it's pretty much my favorite headphone.




Those are great choices, and what I'd pick as well. I'd just add to them any one of Enigma Audio's four planar headphones, if you've never tried them (Paradox, Paradox Slant, Enigma, Code-X). Another great option is the zenith audio pmx2, especially if you're a fan of the hd650. Can't argue against the he6 being an endgamer setup that's cheaper- I've even started using my speaker amps for other planars now, although I must say they're really only needed for the he6.


----------



## jelt2359

vigrith said:


> Mea culpa, I've only auditioned the ZDS briefly through friends, I cannot afford one for myself. I do enjoy OTL amps with planars personally, though I can see it not being the best match when you're purely after max performance, especially for the HE-6. As said I've got little experience with this super high tier gear unfortunately, you and others are definitely much more qualified to provide advice than I am - I'm almost exclusively going off of reviews I've read.




No worries. I haven't heard the ZDS either. I just wanted to make sure that people don't buy an OTL thinking it gives you maximum flexibility- that's just not how this works. 



liu junyuan said:


> Please update us/me on your impressions. That you already own a Teton and are expecting a Studio is exciting indeed. Thanks so much for even condescending to be here on the 339 thread.
> 
> I can tell you without compunction that this is an absolutely rapturous amplifier with high impedance dynamics and even planars such as the classic HE-500.




Will do. I subscribed to this thread when I was thinking of getting an OTL. This amp came highly recommended by my dealer, although I ended up with an Apex Teton instead. I've never tried the he500, but I'm a big fan of hifiman...


----------



## telecaster

You can put a lot of uF Capacitance at the OTL's output in order to work perfectly with low impedance headphones. Just be prepared to have a BIG amplifier case to put all those film caps!

  
 I calculated you would need 5305.17uF per channel of film capacitor in order to have a perfect 20Hz response with a 15 ohm pair of HP! That would be huge!


----------



## rudra

I am interested in purchasing the 339. There are two set of tubes that can be ordered. can someone please educate me on what the differences are and am I locked in to one set.
  
The 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version is brighter
The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version is warmer
  
Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

rudra said:


> I am interested in purchasing the 339. There are two set of tubes that can be ordered. can someone please educate me on what the differences are and am I locked in to one set.
> 
> The 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version is brighter
> The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version is warmer
> ...


 
  
 Please read the thread, it's only 231 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (or do a search)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

rudra said:


> I am interested in purchasing the 339. There are two set of tubes that can be ordered. can someone please educate me on what the differences are and am I locked in to one set.
> 
> The 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version is brighter
> The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version is warmer
> ...


 
 Svetlana Winged C EF86/6267 is the best "bang for the buck" driver tube I've heard on this amp, by a long shot. They're like 8 USD a pair.


----------



## xmdkq

http://www.yuking09.com/index.asp       Can be found here


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## RedBull

Ohhh, so beautiful ...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

This amp never ceases to amaze me. I am listening to 7236 power tubes and Sylvania 6SJ7WTG drivers. The sound has an addicting bloom and decay combined with a butter-smooth, free-floating airiness. While listening to this utterly relaxing, dream-like setup, I feel no need to turn on the ZDS (as great as that amp is).


----------



## adeadcrab

Which 7236 do you have? Any in particular to stay away from?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Which 7236 do you have? Any in particular to stay away from?




Tung-sol. I haven't tried any others. I am in fact very surprised at how good the cheap Sylvania 6SJWGT sound when paired with the 7236.

Note: I am not saying it surpassed the ZDS but rather I felt no overwhelming urge to turn on the ZDS; it is not like the 339 sounds terrible now that I have heard something else. Just the opposite, since the Eddie Current accentuates the unique character the 339 brings. Certainly with the acoustic and live recordings I was listening to last night, the 339 was just heavenly. In addition to what I already said above, I was so impressed with the depth of staging and spatial imaging. Yes, the Zana is more expansive and has tighter, more textured bass, but the 339 is "no slouch." I feel like I keep repeating myself, but I just can't get over how good the 339 is.


----------



## adeadcrab

ultrainferno said:


> Those aren't the good 7236, nothing that special in this sale
> You want this kind (these are my 7236)


 
 Here are some tung sol 7236 on ebay, can you tell me if they are the same as yours?

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/7236-Tung-Sol-NOS-Balance-6520-5998-421A-2399-6AS7G-BIN-Now-Little-Bear-P8-/172282684335?hash=item281cd923af:g:2GoAAOSwgY9XfeEg


----------



## Liu Junyuan

adeadcrab said:


> Here are some tung sol 7236 on ebay, can you tell me if they are the same as yours?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/7236-Tung-Sol-NOS-Balance-6520-5998-421A-2399-6AS7G-BIN-Now-Little-Bear-P8-/172282684335?hash=item281cd923af:g:2GoAAOSwgY9XfeEg


 
 Yes, those are the ones.The writing on the base looks clearer on those, but the chrome on mine looks slightly shinier. It's hard to tell with lighting. Those are also cheaper for two than mine are. I was instructed that the base on these tubes can sometimes come loose, even though it will still work in the amp, so you may want to send a message to the seller to ask if they are still in good shape. Assuming those are good tubes, I can highly recommend the 7236 in the 339. It looks like he also allows returns if you're not satisfied. 
  
 FWIW I was also looking at those last night, but they are all yours.


----------



## adeadcrab

He's updated the listing and there are now more available if you want to pick some up. that goes for everyone here


----------



## Ultrainferno

yes those look to be good, the price is acceptable as well.


----------



## adeadcrab

^ thanks for that, was a bit worried by the red lettering.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I actually bought his CETRON labeled 7236 tubes a couple of weeks a go for $30 a piece (hint hint)


----------



## lukeap69

I have offered 20USD each and was accepted (the ebay link above.) I've purchased a pair for my Glenn's OTL.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice!


----------



## lukeap69

ultrainferno said:


> Nice!



Indeeed. Thanks.


----------



## adeadcrab

Damn, I'm going to try that with the Cetrons...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I made him an offer he probably will refuse. lol


----------



## adeadcrab

I see someone(!) made him 3 offers that he refused.. what is his limit?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I tried the $20 as mentioned above and he refused


----------



## lukeap69

ultrainferno said:


> I tried the $20 as mentioned above and he refused




Ha! It must be my lucky day when he accepted my offer.


----------



## Sonic Defender

So, I hear the 339 can play well enough with low impedance headphones. I have a few sets at 25-32ohm, all fairly sensitive 100-105db and a LCD 2F. I do want to add a high quality tube sound into my system, but as good as this amp is I can't help but thinking the hybrid Ember may be a better fit. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Well, I took a chance and bought an very lightly used (less than 100 hours) 339, Darkvoice upgrade with Mullard 6080 tubes and Marconi L63 drive tubes. I am actually looking for a distinctive tube sound and I suspect with the LCD 2F it will be warm, but hopefully quite pleasant. I don't know how it will play with my 32ohm 100db efficiency ONKYO A800, but I'm hoping it does do well without a great deal of hiss. Any thoughts on what I should expect? Damn fine looking amp I must say. I have wanted to add an affordable, yet capable tube amp into the mix for a few years now and this seems like a solid entry level amp.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Well, I took a chance and bought an very lightly used (less than 100 hours) 339, Darkvoice upgrade with Mullard 6080 tubes and Marconi L63 drive tubes. I am actually looking for a distinctive tube sound and I suspect with the LCD 2F it will be warm, but hopefully quite pleasant. I don't know how it will play with my 32ohm 100db efficiency ONKYO A800, but I'm hoping it does do well without a great deal of hiss. Any thoughts on what I should expect? Damn fine looking amp I must say. I have wanted to add an affordable, yet capable tube amp into the mix for a few years now and this seems like a solid entry level amp.




Congratulations. The 339 is a very special amp with its own distinct, delectable timbre. Paired with the right tubes, the stage depth, layering, and instrument decay this amp conveys is insane. It looks like you have some pretty nice tubes, though I actually have not tried either of those. 

As for its pairing with low impedance headphones, the best I have heard were the HE-500, and I would imagine the HE-560 would be lovely from the 339 as well, given the clear juxtaposition of tonal characteristics. Others here have used Grados to good effect. I also tried the K7XX and TH-X00 but found them not the best match, though the latter was ok. Overall too sluggish and muddy--probably a result of too high output impedance.

I think it may behoove you to pick up an HD600/HD650, HD800, or DT880 at some point, as traditional high impedance dynamics just bloom on the 339. My favorite headphone pairing with the 339 remains the HD650. 

In terms of other amps such as the Ember, you're talking about two different categories. The Ember should be compared with other hybrids like the Lyr 2, Mjolnir 2, Cavalli EHHA and CTH, and, at the top of the hybrid scale, the Liquid Crimson--all of which excel with low impedance headphones. FWIW, I did prefer the HE-500 from the 339 to the Lyr when I owned both.

The 339 is more competing with the Elise, Crack w/SB, WA2, Valhalla 2 and so on. I preferred the 339 to the Crack and Val 2 but haven't hear the other two. I also own the Zana Deux Super and still listen to the 339 regularly as they serve complementary purposes in my setup.

Did you get the latest model of the 339? Black or silver? Any pictures to share?


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan
  
 , it is the newest Black. The seller told me it was the best version with some internal upgrades, he called it the Darkvoice version? Funny you mention the HD 600. I was just offered a mint HD 600 and some cash in trade for my TH 600. I am still on the fence as I love the TH 600 and I have a iDSD Micro as well as my NAD rig to power the TH 600. Still, I may just do it as I also just the other day was able to get the Yamaha HPH MT220 which is actually surprisingly nice and may give me my closed headphone fix, but it isn't the TH 600. Thanks for the welcome and I'll grab a picture from the ad and share it. Really looking to going OTL. Your love for this amp was by the way part of the reason I pulled the trigger even though I needed it like a hole in the head!


----------



## Ultrainferno

That is a grey, not a black. A darkvoice version? Never heard of it. Who sold it to you?
 Which input tubes does this one use? 6C5, right?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Definitely not black. If I understand your message correctly, that is not your amp in the picture.

The vague statement "upgrade from the Darkvoice" could mean two things:

1) you're getting the Darkvoice 337, which is rare and not made anymore 
2) indirectly referring to the fact that La Figaro is owned by a former designer of Darkvoice who broke off to do his own work years ago.

Do you have the 339 or 337, and what color is your amp?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hi, when I said Black I meant in reference to the change from when you used to look through the top air vent and see yellow resistors below. At least that is what I thought was being discussed in the thread. It is for certain a 339 not a Darkvoice. Here is most of the blurb from the Ebay posting
  
 So here it is.* Upgraded gold plated and silver plated wires, Selected audio resistors,  Mundorf gold oil supreme coupling capacitors.*
  
 Also there are two Hi End Marconi L63 drive tubes and two brand new Mullard 6080 carbon plate power tubes in this package. Tubes are worth over 300 dollars.
  
 Basically, this is one of the best tube headphone amplifier in the world. Easy match and drive HD600, HD800 and most top headphones.
 This amplifier is in mint and great working condition, used less than 100 hours. 
 Selling because downsizing all my audio gears.
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I included two pictures of the internals the seller posted, damn clean looking work!


----------



## pelli

Hey y'all,
  
  
 I must say I am a little jealous of your LF 339s.  I recently sold my Darkvoice 337se and it was a sad day to see it go but it was getting little use and I have been doing some work on my main speaker system and needed the funds.  The LF is a beautiful amp and I have always lusted since the release.  Maybe someday I will pull the trigger.
  
 Two questions for you all:
  
 1) doesn't look like the La Figaro has pre-amp outputs, is that correct?  I loved the Pre-out in my 337se and had a lot of fun using it for a second set of speakers in my main system.
  
 2) What is the current rough value of Tung Sol 5998 Tube pairs, RCA 6AS7Gs and Amperex Bugel Boy EF80 mesh plates?  I have a number of leftover pair after the sale and I figure many of you are much better versed in the market than I as I haven't bought any in nearly 5 years.  There is a huge range of prices on that auction site.  I hope you all don't mind me crashing this forum but I couldn't find any current tube rolling threads that would have been helpful to ask.  I don't want to clog the thread with this possible derailment so feel free to PM me if you prefer.
  
 I have a tough decision coming up on weather to stash away my tubes for a possible 339 purchase in the future or just let the dream die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Now, as I am new to valve amps, and OTL specifically I have a hard time understanding the driving ability of the 339 with the tubes mine will have. So I like to listen rather loud, I'm not your 70-80db kind of guy, closer to 90db is my very comfortable norm (I do listen for shorter periods of time to compensate). Can the 339 in my configuration actually drive the LCD2F that loud, or the HD 600 (which I am about to get in a trade)? Thanks for your input. This is a quiet thread for sure, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised, not like somewhat boutique OTL amps are all the rage around here.


----------



## pelli

It should be able to drive both cans to a volume too loud to handle.  There's lots of power!!! If you are listening at 90db+ I would suggest listening for shorter lengths just because of the damage you may be doing to your hearing... Your ability to hear fine detail is always worth protecting if you are investing thousands into audio equipment.  My 2 cents...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Hi, when I said Black I meant in reference to the change from when you used to look through the top air vent and see yellow resistors below. At least that is what I thought was being discussed in the thread. It is for certain a 339 not a Darkvoice. Here is most of the blurb from the Ebay posting
> 
> So here it is.* Upgraded gold plated and silver plated wires, Selected audio resistors,  Mundorf gold oil supreme coupling capacitors.*
> 
> ...


 
 I understand now. I wasn't sure if the picture you posted with the silver chassis was one of your amp or a generic one your seller showed in the advertisement.
  
 It looks like you have the newest, upgraded version. Interesting that you also have the 6C5 version of the amp, as most of us here don't. That's a newer option that is supposedly warmer sounding than the older but still available 6SJ option. However, I'm sure you can vary the timbre based on tube selection. 
  
 The best power tubes I have heard on the 339 include Bendix 6080 WB, Tung-sol 7236, Tung-sol 5998, RCA 6AS7G, and GE 6AS7GA--not in order of preference, though I think I currently like the 6080 and 7236 best and, when in calmer mood, the RCA.
  
 "Basically, this is one of the best tube headphone amplifier in the world." LOL, ok. I personally think it's one of the best I've heard, but I don't pretend it's going to top a DNA Stratus, EC Studio, or Apex Teton. 
  
 Those internals look very clean; mine also were clean when I opened mine up. You really do have to admire those big capacitors. Just be careful if you do open it up, as I got shocked even after letting it power down for a week and taking precautions to drain the caps manually. 
  
 Buying from ebay can be risky, but hopefully you got a nice deal. In most cases, I would recommend purchasing this amp directly from the seller or from someone who has extremely seller feedback. I suppose another benefit you have, including saving on buying used, is not having to worry about customs destroying the amp upon shipment from China.
  


sonic defender said:


> Now, as I am new to valve amps, and OTL specifically I have a hard time understanding the driving ability of the 339 with the tubes mine will have. So I like to listen rather loud, I'm not your 70-80db kind of guy, closer to 90db is my very comfortable norm (I do listen for shorter periods of time to compensate). Can the 339 in my configuration actually drive the LCD2F that loud, or the HD 600 (which I am about to get in a trade)? Thanks for your input. This is a quiet thread for sure, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised, not like somewhat boutique OTL amps are all the rage around here.


 
 Absolutely. The amount of power, at least on mine, is insane, especially with high-gain tubes like the 5998 and 7236. I would very much caution you to treat this amp a little differently and adjust the volume slowly. I had to get used to it. If you look at the volume potentiometer, you will notice that unlike other amps the volume indicator points exactly downward at 6 o' clock. Thus, turning it past 9 o' clock is rare for me. In Lieven's review of the 339 on headfonia, which used the older version of this amp, he discusses the LCD-2 pairing. While I didn't try the LCD-2 with the 339, I used the HE-500 extensively for nearly a year and loved it enough to sell off the Lyr. It was only until I acquired a speaker amp and the HE-6 that I could consider selling the HE-500. What would be most interesting to me is hearing my father's HE-560 on the 339, since the neutrality, crazy speed, and resolving treble of of the former might be just lovely with the fuller bodied nature of the latter, which would also tame the former's slightly peaky and splashy treble.
  


pelli said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> 
> I must say I am a little jealous of your LF 339s.  I recently sold my Darkvoice 337se and it was a sad day to see it go but it was getting little use and I have been doing some work on my main speaker system and needed the funds.  The LF is a beautiful amp and I have always lusted since the release.  Maybe someday I will pull the trigger.
> ...


 
 1) Unfortunately, no preamp outputs. That's amazing the 337se had them. My ZDS does have preamp outs but haven't really tried them.
  
 2)Prices always fluctuate, but your best bet is to look at the prices on ebay. 5998's are usually over $100 a piece, sometimes $300 for a matched pair. Prices for 6AS7Gs are all over the place, ranging from 30 to 100 for a matched pair. I have no idea on the EF80s since I use the EF86 adapters. 
  
 That's a decision I'm currently struggling with. I know what you mean.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

pelli said:


> It should be able to drive both cans to a volume too loud to handle.  There's lots of power!!! If you are listening at 90db+ I would suggest listening for shorter lengths just because of the damage you may be doing to your hearing... Your ability to hear fine detail is always worth protecting if you are investing thousands into audio equipment.  My 2 cents...


 
 This is absolutely correct. The pairing with the HD600/modded HD650 is divine. HD800 is also great, but I prefer ZDS for it.


----------



## pelli

Thanks! Crazy how much those 5998's have gone up. I decided to unload as storage space is a premium in my small home haha. For-sale forum here I come!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Thank you all for your thoughts, and yes the seller I trust, it is within Canada, the seller has good feedback and accepts returns. Yes, I know full-well that the 339 isn't one of the best tube amps in the world, it is just a very nice sound signature from my research, and I wanted to try the OTL. I had an original Valhalla which I believe was OTL, but not in the same league I suspect. I used to run a 600ohm DT 880 and my HD 650 from the Valhalla and I liked both combinations.
  
 I am always careful with a new piece of gear preferring to be cautious at first so I will be careful with the volume. I have been running headphones from speaker tap cables for a few years now, right from my 180watt NAD M3 integrated, dual mono design so I have good careful habits well ironed out. I drove the HE 560/HE 400i, Sony Z7, LCD2F, ZMF Vibro X, TH 900 and TH 600 all from the NAD speaker tap.
  
 I would love tube suggestions and some sources if anybody cares to elaborate. I will of course re-read the posts in this and other threads, but if it is easy enough for an experienced 339 owner to make a few gold suggestions I'm all ears! Thanks again to everybody who has been chiming in with their thoughts. I will have my HD 600 very soon so I should have at least nice headphones for the 339. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Looks like I received a bad tube. One of the L63 tubes, the one in the left doesn't look as healthy as the other L63 tube, it has some discoloration right at the top when you look down the tube. When you turn the volume dial on the channel with the discoloured bulb as the volume is almost off you here a whooshing static sound. I switched the tube to the right side and the symptom moves to that side. Obviously the tube is bad. I contacted the seller.
  
 I'm pissed as how he missed this is beyond me. The element in this tube is about half as bright as the other L63 so I assume that is a bad sign as well. And of course I have no other tubes available and it isn't like you can run to a store and pick one up. Very annoying. When I played music the sound did come through the other channel, but it was very quiet (HD 600). Should I be concerned about that as well, or is that to be expected given the circumstances?


----------



## adeadcrab

Tubes generally do not die straight away; they die off more in a whimper than a bang. Tubes that start getting quieter, or start distorting  or whatever are on their way out. Good thing they are not expensive tubes. Would be faster to order a better pair on ebay.

 PS you should've bought the other model


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Tubes generally do not die straight away; they die off more in a whimper than a bang. Tubes that start getting quieter, or start distorting  or whatever are on their way out. Good thing they are not expensive tubes. Would be faster to order a better pair on ebay.
> 
> PS you should've bought the other model


 
 It goes against human nature to buy an older model when the designer updates it, we assume if anybody can improve it, the designer can. The Marconi tubes are moderately expensive from what I have seen and not very easy to find so far. If you know of a source that isn't expensive I'm all ears as they say. Now to be fair, I consider spending over $100 on tubes as entering non-cheap territory so I'll throw that out there.
  
 After all, we are talking about old items, guaranteed to fail and degrade slowly, with the risk of just failing for no apparent reason other than they want to ruin your day (FYI, it did ruin my day, I was even snappy with my daughter I'll have you know). So to spend half the price of a decent sold state amp such as say the Asgard, hell for an extra couple of hundred I can get an iDSD Micro so I think $100 for these tubes isn't cheap, relative to other things of course.


----------



## Sonic Defender

6AS7GA GE JAN Vacuum Tube - what was the consensus on these? There were a few quick glowing these are great statements, then somebody came along and said I don't tlike these with the 339 and after that they don't seem to be discussed much. Kind of curious, thanks.


----------



## adeadcrab

I am of course referring to the model of 339 that uses 6SJ7 tubes, as that is by far the more popular around here and there is more info on driver tubes for it. Might even be more tubes available for that model, I haven't done the necessary research.
 Plus it probably sounds better 


 Check the 6AS7G tube rolling megathread for quick overviews. But for the 6AS7G/A, it rolls off the treble, nice smooth midrange and bloomy relaxed bass. Will sound even more dark and 'tubelike' with your amp model of choice.. whether that is what you are wanting or not is up to you of course.. everyone has their own opinions and nobody's opinions are the same. 

 edit: If you DO want the 6AS7G, search the thread for 6as7ga on parts express. Same tube in a different glass envelope (is that the word?)

 cheers


----------



## MJS242

sonic defender said:


> It goes against human nature to buy an older model when the designer updates it, we assume if anybody can improve it, the designer can.


 
  
 The other model (6SJ7) isn't the older model, they just offer two different versions.


----------



## Sonic Defender

mjs242 said:


> The other model (6SJ7) isn't the older model, they just offer two different versions.


 
 Gotcha, still my feeling remains the same, you would assume the designer would not offer a variant that had no redeeming features and was sonically inferior. At least I would hope that was the case. Now you people have me worried I have ended up with a warm, smeared sounding amp that is less flexible. Add that to now having to wait for new tubes to even hear it and I must admit, I have lost the initial joy and enthusiasm I had going into this.
  
 Frankly I don't remember reading much discussion of the sonic differences between the variants so either I missed that,, or there was less talk of it. Either way, I have to live with my decision so who knows, hope springs eternal they say. Now I know why I have avoided tubes all these years, I'm sure it can be very rewarding, but to have a device be so delicate (the tubes) and prone to failure, I'm kind of a reliability first person so SS is the way to go from that perspective. Never had to worry about a SS amp, just plug and play. Still, I wanted to try this magical sound signature so I will wait and hear what it is all about. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Well the seller has sold me a matched pair of Marconi military use L63 tubes that he says tested 100%. He of course only charged me for one and insists the other tube must have been damaged during shipping as he tested the amp before it left. I will give him the benefit of the doubt as I have no reason not to and I'll hope for better luck this time around.
  
 I am curious why the amp sounded so quiet, I get that one channel wasn't playing, but the channel that was playing seemed quiet to me. Is that a possible effect from one channel being down? I can't see how one would effect the other. I like loud playback volumes, 90db would be average for me so I hope the 339 can actually get me there. Sorry for the sudden shift toward negativity, I am going to remain positive.


----------



## supabayes

hi everyone,
  
 After reading Lieven's review of HD800S on Headfonia, I was most tempted by his praises for 800S pairing with the LF339. Having two good amps already, I resisted but as they say ...
  

  
 So two days later, I caved and gotten a used LF339. Going to start my own tube rolling adventures. Tonight with the stock tubes first.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I hope you like it as much as I do. Get some good smooth tubes, lay back and relax.

Try getting some Mullards as input tubes. Did you get the adapters?


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> I hope you like it as much as I do. Get some good smooth tubes, lay back and relax.
> 
> Try getting some Mullards as input tubes. Did you get the adapters?


 
 Edit: ignore my questions, I see that there is no adapter for my input tube family. I wonder if there is one planned, or is it just not needed?


----------



## supabayes

ultrainferno said:


> I hope you like it as much as I do. Get some good smooth tubes, lay back and relax.
> 
> Try getting some Mullards as input tubes. Did you get the adapters?


 
  
 The seller gave me the LF EF800/EF80 adaptors and some really nice tubes:

Matched Pair of Cetron Military JAN-7236 1983 NOS Power Tubes
2xTelefunken EF80 Gray Shield (Non-Matched) (Year Unsure) NOS Input Tubes 
Matched Pair of RCA Military Red JAN-CRC-5693 1960 NOS Input Tubes
  
 He let me hear the LF with the Cetron 7236/Telefunken EF80 - it was splendid! I was sold on the spot. I am saving the Cetron/Telefunken combo for Saturday night fever tomorrow. Shoot me a link for the Mullards I should look at. Thanks.


----------



## africanus

sonic defender said:


> I am curious why the amp sounded so quiet, I get that one channel wasn't playing, but the channel that was playing seemed quiet to me. Is that a possible effect from one channel being down? I can't see how one would effect the other. I like loud playback volumes, 90db would be average for me so I hope the 339 can actually get me there. Sorry for the sudden shift toward negativity, I am going to remain positive.




Rest assured that, once your problem with the tubes is solved, you will have plenty of power to drive your headphones to insane sound levels. I am now listening to some Dvorak's sonatas with my Hifiman HE-6 driven by La Figaro 339 (6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version) at my maximum acceptable level. DAC's potentiometer is at 1/3 and LF's at 1/2. That is 1/6 of the maximum power. Taking into account the extremely low sensitivity of the HE-6, it means a lot of power. Two caveats. First, I tend to listen at moderate levels. Second, Liu, whose ears and expertise are well beyond mine, stated that the HE-6 out of LF sounded, to her, "muddy" and she prefers driving the HE-6 out an loudspeaker's binding posts. To me, however, the music is crystal-clear.

In any case, it is my opinion that LF, whatever the flavour, will be able to drive your headphones to your desired SPL.


----------



## Sonic Defender

africanus said:


> Rest assured that, once your problem with the tubes is solved, you will have plenty of power to drive your headphones to insane sound levels. I am now listening to some Dvorak's sonatas with my Hifiman HE-6 driven by La Figaro 339 (6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version) at my maximum acceptable level. DAC's potentiometer is at 1/3 and LF's at 1/2. That is 1/6 of the maximum power. Taking into account the extremely low sensitivity of the HE-6, it means a lot of power. Two caveats. First, I tend to listen at moderate levels. Second, Liu, whose ears and expertise are well beyond mine, stated that the HE-6 out of LF sounded, to her, "muddy" and she prefers driving the HE-6 out an loudspeaker's binding posts. To me, however, the music is crystal-clear.
> 
> In any case, it is my opinion that LF, whatever the flavour, will be able to drive your headphones to your desired SPL.


 
 Thanks, and I think I had asked this question previously (I'm worried like a new parent) so thanks for the input. I also like to drive headphones from a speaker tap. I have done so with my HE 560, 400i, TH 900, TH 600, Z7 etc and the results are fantastic. I decided to try tubes just for the experience, hence my rather shallow amount of knowledge on the subject. I did own a first generation Valhalla, but that was a number of years ago, and tube rolling wasn't an option so I never developed much knowledge in the area. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## adeadcrab

If you are worried about the darker model of the 339 being too dark, basically every power tube that isn't 6AS7G is a step toward neutrality. It's just that the 6AS7G/A take you further down that spiral. I quite like rolling those tubes for a relaxing listen where I don't care about listening to my gear and want to listen to the music instead!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been using the Tung Sol 7236 which just arrived, really liking the sound. Clean, linear bass that extends into the sub bass range, accurate mids and treble. Really nice with the 5693 reds. @Ultrainferno; what is your fav driver tube, the 6SJ7GT mesh? I have been really enjoying the 5693 reds lately, it does something great to the midrange. Especially noticed a difference with the K7XX headphones which have a wonky midrange to them naturally.

 Anyway, the 7236 power tubes remind me of the dirt cheap RCA 6080 tubes I had, which is no surprise as they are both in the same 6080 family. I should listen to both sets again and re-evaluate my life decisions..


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Anyway, the 7236 power tubes remind me of the dirt cheap RCA 6080 tubes I had, which is no surprise as they are both in the same 6080 family. I should listen to both sets again and re-evaluate my life decisions..


 
 Thanks, now I feel a little better (I'm not usually so easily put off). I have Mullard 6080s as the power tubes so hopefully with the L63 tubes as drivers things will be good. I'm actually curious how my 32ohm, 100bd efficiency ONKYO A800s will respond. I know they will not be the best match, nonetheless I'm curious. I picked up the HD 600 as I've mentioned so that and the LCD 2F (which I know some don't think are a great match with the 339) so the Senn will be my primary 339 headphone.


----------



## adeadcrab

This OTL amp works well with low impedance headphones, which others generally wouldn't.. something about the massive capacitors or something? Someone else could explain it better.

 I use it with Grado GS1000i (32 ohm) and it's good, same as the K7XX (62 ohm). 

 As for the sennheisers, they need a lot of voltage which the OTL has in spades. You can't get much better than this OTL amp with either sennheiser 600 or 650. The 600 with this amp is probably your end-game setup, in all honesty.. I have the 650 and am always impressed when listening to it through the 339.


----------



## adeadcrab

sonic defender said:


> I am curious why the amp sounded so quiet, I get that one channel wasn't playing, but the channel that was playing seemed quiet to me. Is that a possible effect from one channel being down? I can't see how one would effect the other. I like loud playback volumes, 90db would be average for me so I hope the 339 can actually get me there. Sorry for the sudden shift toward negativity, I am going to remain positive.


 
 Both channels are totally independent; it's more like two amps in one chassis. Each power tube and driver is on its own channel with separate components and circuitry. 
 If the working tube was quiet, it could be that both tubes were on the way out. Always a possibility. OR, less likely but also possible. something inside the amp is going bad. Check with the new driver tubes. if they are still quiet roll out the power tubes and see if they were the problem all along.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Looks like I received a bad tube. One of the L63 tubes, the one in the left doesn't look as healthy as the other L63 tube, it has some discoloration right at the top when you look down the tube. When you turn the volume dial on the channel with the discoloured bulb as the volume is almost off you here a whooshing static sound. I switched the tube to the right side and the symptom moves to that side. Obviously the tube is bad. I contacted the seller.
> 
> I'm pissed as how he missed this is beyond me. The element in this tube is about half as bright as the other L63 so I assume that is a bad sign as well. And of course I have no other tubes available and it isn't like you can run to a store and pick one up. Very annoying. When I played music the sound did come through the other channel, but it was very quiet (HD 600). Should I be concerned about that as well, or is that to be expected given the circumstances?


 
  
 I am very sorry to hear that. The symptoms you describe indeed sound like you got a bad tube. I would be very frustrated if I was "in your shoes." 


sonic defender said:


> 6AS7GA GE JAN Vacuum Tube - what was the consensus on these? There were a few quick glowing these are great statements, then somebody came along and said I don't tlike these with the 339 and after that they don't seem to be discussed much. Kind of curious, thanks.


 
 They are excellent IMO with darker transducers, especially the HD650. I have not heard them with the HD600, however. For the price, you really can 't go wrong with trying them out. I do not like their pairing with the HD800 (modded).
  


sonic defender said:


> Gotcha, still my feeling remains the same, you would assume the designer would not offer a variant that had no redeeming features and was sonically inferior. At least I would hope that was the case. Now you people have me worried I have ended up with a warm, smeared sounding amp that is less flexible. Add that to now having to wait for new tubes to even hear it and I must admit, I have lost the initial joy and enthusiasm I had going into this.
> 
> Frankly I don't remember reading much discussion of the sonic differences between the variants so either I missed that,, or there was less talk of it. Either way, I have to live with my decision so who knows, hope springs eternal they say. Now I know why I have avoided tubes all these years, I'm sure it can be very rewarding, but to have a device be so delicate (the tubes) and prone to failure, I'm kind of a reliability first person so SS is the way to go from that perspective. Never had to worry about a SS amp, just plug and play. Still, I wanted to try this magical sound signature so I will wait and hear what it is all about. Cheers.


 
 The more recent option for the 6J5/6C6, et al. input tube should still be excellent, just different, since most posters here simply have never heard it before. You are the pioneer who needs to find the best tube pairings with this amp . I do recall that several users posted favorable impressions of this tube family in the Ember thread, which you may find useful as a guide to target specific tubes. Indeed, it may very well be you would have preferred this input tube type anyways. It looks like you have many options available beyond those the seller sent.
  


sonic defender said:


> Well the seller has sold me a matched pair of Marconi military use L63 tubes that he says tested 100%. He of course only charged me for one and insists the other tube must have been damaged during shipping as he tested the amp before it left. I will give him the benefit of the doubt as I have no reason not to and I'll hope for better luck this time around.
> 
> I am curious why the amp sounded so quiet, I get that one channel wasn't playing, but the channel that was playing seemed quiet to me. Is that a possible effect from one channel being down? I can't see how one would effect the other. I like loud playback volumes, 90db would be average for me so I hope the 339 can actually get me there. Sorry for the sudden shift toward negativity, I am going to remain positive.


 
 The 339 is the most "unquiet" amp I've ever owned, right up there with my Bryston 2B power amp driving the HE-6. Its power dwarfs that of the class A Lyr, which already "throws" more than enough power anyways. If there was one criticism I had early on, and which I no longer hold, is that there wasn't enough room to precisely adjust the volume potentiometer without it getting too loud. Through experience, I have found that this very much depends on the tube (TS 5998/Chatham 2399 have higher gain and Telefunken EF 86 chrome plates get loud faster for whatever reason). I would wait until you have both tubes to make your assessment. If I have only one channel turned on, it seems like it's quieter than it is, but when both are activated, my perception adjusts to the correct volume output. If your 339 is still too quiet, then that means you have an issue with your other tubes as well, which I hope is not the case. 
  
 I have never been able to listen to this amp at 12 o'clock. By contrast, my former Lyr and current ZDS allow me to turn it up that loud on both gain settings (depending on recording).
  


supabayes said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> After reading Lieven's review of HD800S on Headfonia, I was most tempted by his praises for 800S pairing with the LF339. Having two good amps already, I resisted but as they say ...
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations, and nice pictures! His review and, his impressions and personal messages--along with those of especially @MJS242--swayed me to purchase this amplifier as well. It remains one of Headfonia's best reviews IMO, especially considering he still uses the amplifier after all these years. You often find reviews where owners abandon gear for the next thing; not so with the 339  
  
 The stock Chinese power tubes are actually pretty good. But the black Russian input tubes you are using are just awful. If you need to prioritize tubes to switch out, find replacements for those immediately 
  


africanus said:


> Rest assured that, once your problem with the tubes is solved, you will have plenty of power to drive your headphones to insane sound levels. I am now listening to some Dvorak's sonatas with my Hifiman HE-6 driven by La Figaro 339 (6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version) at my maximum acceptable level. DAC's potentiometer is at 1/3 and LF's at 1/2. That is 1/6 of the maximum power. Taking into account the extremely low sensitivity of the HE-6, it means a lot of power. Two caveats. First, I tend to listen at moderate levels. Second, Liu, whose ears and expertise are well beyond mine, stated that the HE-6 out of LF sounded, to her, "muddy" and she prefers driving the HE-6 out an loudspeaker's binding posts. To me, however, the music is crystal-clear.
> 
> In any case, it is my opinion that LF, whatever the flavour, will be able to drive your headphones to your desired SPL.


 
 This is correct insofar as the LF339 gets quite loud. I don't know why my HE-6 won't play nicely from the 339. It would seem to, given the amount of headroom I have with other headphones, but, unlike the HE-500, which sounds simply fantastic with the 339, the HE-6 sounded worse out of the 339 for me. The HE-6 pulls far ahead of the HE-500 out of a power amplifier. I am, however, extremely happy it's working out for you! Maybe you got a special build of the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


adeadcrab said:


> This OTL amp works well with low impedance headphones, which others generally wouldn't.. something about the massive capacitors or something? Someone else could explain it better.
> 
> I use it with Grado GS1000i (32 ohm) and it's good, same as the K7XX (62 ohm).
> 
> As for the sennheisers, they need a lot of voltage which the OTL has in spades. You can't get much better than this OTL amp with either sennheiser 600 or 650. The 600 with this amp is probably your end-game setup, in all honesty.. I have the 650 and am always impressed when listening to it through the 339.


 
  
 The latter sentiment is true "in spades." The HD6xx from the 339 is divine and remains one of my favorite pairings, despite it sounding glorious (in different ways) from the mighty Eddie Current OTL.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan as always, thank you for your thoughtful reply. Yes I do expect the tubes to rectify the situation. It is nice to know that I can indeed count on the 339 having enough power. I do prefer louder playback. Years of doing so have sadly made quieter playback volumes seem uninvolving. I am resigned to giving the 339 it's due. It is a beautiful looking piece of kit. What do you think about the Tung Sol 7236 tubes?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I hope you like it as much as I do. Get some good smooth tubes, lay back and relax.
> 
> Try getting some Mullards as input tubes. Did you get the adapters?


 
 Which Mullards are you referring to? EF86s?


----------



## adeadcrab

http://www.head-fi.org/t/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here


----------



## xmdkq

339 Frequency Test


----------



## adeadcrab

xmdkq said:


> 339 Frequency Test


 

 this is the frequency response of LF 339? .5 db rise from 20-200 and then -1 roll off after? Which tubes did you make the measurement with? Looks more SS than OTL if I read this correctly! 

 Thanks Yuking.


----------



## xmdkq

6米4    6N5P  test


----------



## supabayes

@Liu Junyuan, I replaced the input tubes with RCA Red 5693 1960. Sound become smoother - none of the bright edgy sound from the black Russian tube. Gain is lower and I can dial to about 11 o'clock. LF339 sure can croon ... good for smooth Jazz tracks.  
  

  
 Swapping Reds to Telefunken EF80 with adaptors. Wow - soundstage opens up, more 3D and vivid presentation. Great difference from the Reds. Gain is very high. My volume barely go pass 7 o'clock.

  
LF339 is my first tube amp and so far tube rolling is fun - I just hope that I don't get addicted.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have Mullard 6080 power tubes, any suggestions for another variety to try?


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's a really hectic time here but I'm glad to see this much activity in my beloved 339 thread. If there are any questions for me, please do PM


----------



## adeadcrab

sonic defender said:


> I have Mullard 6080 power tubes, any suggestions for another variety to try?


 
 From a quick google I found this glowing review of the mullards:

 http://www.tubemaze.info/mullard-6080-mitcham/
  
 and the 6as7g tube rolling thread...

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/410326/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here/3255#post_12297557

 Let us know how they sound compared to the stock tubes (6N5P). it's always good to read reviews but to compare it to another tube that I have heard helps to put it into perspective.
  
 To be honest I roll in the default 6N5P or the Svetlana 6H13C from time to time and they sound great. Right now I have the 7236 as I just got them in the mail a few days ago.
 Seems people on head-fi aren't cool with the russian 6AS7G (svetlana) because they don't cost $200 per tube but I think they do everything well. Nice clean sound, strong bass. And there are tons of them around, $10 or less per tube.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@adeadcrab, thanks mate. Forgive all the questions, but as I'm new to tubes and don't have the nomenclature down cold yet, I sometimes get a little confused with the numbering. Earlier you mentioned the 6AS7GA GE, is that also a power tube like the 6080? If so in your experience were they as nice as the Russian tubes? For about $45 Canadian I can get a set shipped from the supplier you mentioned (at least I think it was you?). Cheers.


----------



## adeadcrab

6AS7GA is a power tube yep! It roll off the treble even more if that's what you're into. I use it sometimes with the Beyerdynamic DT880 when listening to records mastered with a lot of 'sss' sibilance. Basically as far opposite to the svetlanas as you could get. I have 2 pairs of the 6AS7GA just in case, recommend you do that instead of getting one pair. If not, then no worries. I won't take it personally
  
 power tubes are:

 6AS7G and 6AS7GA
 6H13C (Russian 6AS7G, does not sound like it though)
 65NP / 6N13P (Chinese 6AS7G, does not sound like it though)
 6080 (models can be also 6080WA, WB and WC)
 7236 (similar to 6080? maybe? could be a unique tube - Actually it's a computer graded 5998..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 5998

 There might be a few more rarer types but that's it as far as I know.. as for driver tubes you are pretty much on your own there.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> 6AS7GA is a power tube yep! It roll off the treble even more if that's what you're into. I use it sometimes with the Beyerdynamic DT880 when listening to records mastered with a lot of 'sss' sibilance. Basically as far opposite to the svetlanas as you could get. I have 2 pairs of the 6AS7GA just in case, recommend you do that instead of getting one pair. If not, then no worries. I won't take it personally
> 
> power tubes are:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks mate! Seeing as how my version (which I bought used by the way) is the warmer 6C5 variant, I might want to stay clear of the warmer tubes. None of my headphones are warm (LCD 2F 2016 drivers, HD 600, A800) so maybe warmer tubes aren't an issue? I just want to build up a slight stockpile of tubes as now I see they are fairly delicate so I need to have options on hand.
  
 As well, I need higher output where possible as I'm at least a 90db listening guy, no laid back 75-80db listening here. Years of playing the drums has corrupted me! So the input tubes drive the power tubes, apparently the L63 tubes I have coming are rather nice, but I'm open to reasonable priced suggestions, say up to $100 a pair, but lower is fine. Sorry to be such a drain on the thread, but as I learn I will pay it forward!


----------



## adeadcrab

Obviously warm tubes are not an issue, it just brings the treble down one or two decibels. With your amp the possibility of a flatter frequency response (see yuking's graphs) is reduced as those measurements are made on the 6SJ7 model. The driver tubes used in those graphs, the stock 6SJ7 are shockingly bright compared to what people are actually using.

 Might I recommend custom made earplugs from an audio specialist? $300 and playing drums gets a lot quieter. Then you get to be pedantic about vacuum tubes for the rest of your life. Good for concerts too. Go stand near the FOH soundboard with speciality earplugs and it sounds great.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Obviously warm tubes are not an issue, it just brings the treble down one or two decibels. With your amp the possibility of a flatter frequency response (see yuking's graphs) is reduced as those measurements are made on the 6SJ7 model. The driver tubes used in those graphs, the stock 6SJ7 are shockingly bright compared to what people are actually using.
> 
> Might I recommend custom made earplugs from an audio specialist? $300 and playing drums gets a lot quieter. Then you get to be pedantic about vacuum tubes for the rest of your life. Good for concerts too. Go stand near the FOH soundboard with speciality earplugs and it sounds great.


 
 I wish I needed earplugs. I have problems with inflammation in my arms and I have had to sell my last two drum sets as I just can't play without pain. Eventually I intend to get a nice electric kit as those are quite fun and I can just use headphones. Thanks again for the tube input (no pun intended).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> @adeadcrab, thanks mate. Forgive all the questions, but as I'm new to tubes and don't have the nomenclature down cold yet, I sometimes get a little confused with the numbering. Earlier you mentioned the 6AS7GA GE, is that also a power tube like the 6080? If so in your experience were they as nice as the Russian tubes? For about $45 Canadian I can get a set shipped from the supplier you mentioned (at least I think it was you?). Cheers.


 
 Win this bid, and your search for power tubes can effectively end, until you spring for something crazy such as the GECs. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2ea-6080WB-triode-tubes-Bendix-carbon-plate-6080-TV-10-tested-/162158003596?hash=item25c15ec58c:g:5F0AAOSwCfdXore~
  
 These are my favorite power tubes I've heard in the 339, though the 7236 is coming very close and the RCA 6AS7G "nails" the darker moods I sometimes wander towards. 
  
 I would caution you against spending too much on tubes, especially if you spend enough to realize you could have purchased another amplifier in the summit-fi range anyway. 
  
 The Mullard 6080 power tubes are highly regarded. Ironically, they are the power tube (along with the overpriced GEC) I would love to hear the most.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Thanks, that is a little expensive with the shipping, but I might be tempted. How are these?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/232034518914?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/201637887156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Sonic Defender

So I took a chance on these as the price was reasonable so if I made a mistake it won't be the end of the world. Anybody have experience with these tubes?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/122072558170


----------



## africanus

@Sonic Defender: If this helps you this is what I did when I received my LF: relax; enjoy the stock tubes; enjoy the music; get used to the sound; go buy some "better" tubes as those recommended by the more experienced users in this thread, as long as you spend as much as the 20% of your budget for tubes (or, in other words, buy some tubes that are supposed to be just "somewhat" better); do not seek the "sonic bliss" by now; enjoy the music; get used to the sound. Now, ask yourself if you can hear the difference and, if you do, if it is worth it. Then proceed. My experience is this: I did purchase some better high-power tubes but, to this day, I have not find a reason to change the stock tubes. Lazy? Probably. Satisfied? For sure.

@Liu Junyuan: I am afraid that the only "special" thing about my build is that is is "mine". No. I am convinced that your sensivity and expertise are far higher than mine.


----------



## adeadcrab

^ I've tried them before, they sound good enough. Clean sound. I had one of them arc on me and die. If you look the construction is more flimsy than the expensive Bendix 6080WB, which will probably last you a lifetime.

 The 7236 can be found here:

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/7236-Cetron-NOS-Balance-6520-5998-421A-2399-6AS7G-Buy-it-Now-Little-Bear-P8-/172297170163?hash=item281db62cf3:g:aj0AAOSwtJZXUZkX

 Identical to the Tung-Sol 7236.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> ^ I've tried them before, they sound good enough. Clean sound. I had one of them arc on me and die. If you look the construction is more flimsy than the expensive Bendix 6080WB, which will probably last you a lifetime.
> 
> The 7236 can be found here:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks mate, I see the seller allows make an offer, what is a fair price, and I assume the price is per tube so if he is asking $35 each is $28 insulting or realistic? I assume the seller is asking the highest possible at $35 so I also assume the fair market price for people who know is lower. Thoughts?


----------



## adeadcrab

I tried 20, 25 and 30 and they were all refused. Earlier someone got them for $20; I guess the seller realised there is more demand for them than he expected and he changed the offer limits.

 A well-known (in this thread) seller on ebay is selling the 7236 for $100 each, and another listing of his has them going for $125 each... so I would say just pay the $35. Get 2 pairs as always. Or 3.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> I tried 20, 25 and 30 and they were all refused. Earlier someone got them for $20; I guess the seller realised there is more demand for them than he expected and he changed the offer limits.
> 
> A well-known (in this thread) seller on ebay is selling the 7236 for $100 each, and another listing of his has them going for $125 each... so I would say just pay the $35. Get 2 pairs as always. Or 3.


 
 Thanks, seeing how I have a set of 6080s inbound, I might just grab one pair. Don't forget, with the Canadian dollar those figures are about 30% higher for us which blows.


----------



## adeadcrab

I didn't forget.. same issue with Australia. Worth at least considering getting a few spares of the 7236 at this price. Once a tube is rolled it starts a timer ticking. And if you ever want to get more of them you would have to pay extra for shipping.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> I didn't forget.. same issue with Australia. Worth at least considering getting a few spares of the 7236 at this price. Once a tube is rolled it starts a timer ticking. And if you ever want to get more of them you would have to pay extra for shipping.


 
 Thanks mate, may I ask what sonic impact rolling input tubes as opposed to power tubes has? Are input tubes equally as influential on the final sound or less so? If so I'm wondering if I should get a backup set of input tubes? The seller has mailed me a replacement set of L63s, but perhaps rather than a 3rd set of power tubes, a second set of input tubes makes more sense? If so any suggestions? As always I'm all ears.


----------



## adeadcrab

Seeing as an OTL amp is powered directly from the power tubes with no transformer in the way, the power tubes can affect the LF 339's sound more than the input tubes, especially in the bass, treble and soundstage. Throwing ideas out of nowhere I could say the power tubes affect the sound the most and the input tubes maybe half as much again or even less. Maybe it's half and half... but for sure the power tubes can completely change the sound of the amp... roll out 6AS7GA and roll in the 7236 and it goes from warm and syrupy to solid state fast punchy bass and extended treble.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Seeing as an OTL amp is powered directly from the power tubes with no transformer in the way, the power tubes can affect the LF 339's sound more than the input tubes, especially in the bass, treble and soundstage. Throwing ideas out of nowhere I could say the power tubes affect the sound the most and the input tubes maybe half as much again or even less. Maybe it's half and half... but for sure the power tubes can completely change the sound of the amp... roll out 6AS7GA and roll in the 7236 and it goes from warm and syrupy to solid state fast punchy bass and extended treble.


 
 Nice, have you had a chance to hear Mullard 6080s, or an equivalent? I suspect I'll grab the 7236 as it sounds like a worthwhile addition.


----------



## adeadcrab

Haven't head the Mullard 6080s but they seem to be good. Not as warm as 6AS7G and not 'neutral' as a 7236. How about you let us know how it sounds instead  ?


----------



## adeadcrab

If you want to see what you will become after a few years of owning the LF 339, ask ultrainferno about his supply of tubes. He owns about half of all Bendix 6080WB produced and at least 10 pairs of 7236


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> If you want to see what you will become after a few years of owning the LF 339, ask ultrainferno about his supply of tubes. He owns about half of all Bendix 6080WB produced and at least 10 pairs of 7236


 
 Sounds like a bloody deep rabbit hole. Oh well, sunlight is overrated anyway.


----------



## Liu Junyuan




----------



## Ultrainferno

Lovely pictures Liu!


----------



## supabayes

Liu, nice pictures. Love that bokeh. The black 339 makes the tube glow even more alluring. Reciprocating with silver 339.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Those are some fine audio porn pictures. Are these nice stand alone cameras or good quality phone cameras at work?


----------



## supabayes

I shot them with an aged Sony NEX-5N with 16mm F2.8.


----------



## supabayes

One more pic - love that soft glow.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm always up for some 339 porn!


----------



## tkddans

When I try to go to my cart on yuking09.com, I get a window that says the site has no certificate. If I ignore the warning and proceed anyway, I get a "cannot load page" error. Is the site not working?
  
 The only other place I found that sells the 339 is shenzhenaudio for an "upgraded" version. This site gives both black and silver options but does not offer the two tube input options as yuking09 had. What the hell is happening? :/
  
 I really want this amp but I don't know what to make of either site right now. Should I buy at shenzhenaudio even though I don't know what set of tube inputs I will get?
  
 Some questions are asked but sketchily answered idk.


----------



## supabayes

Nice pics. The LED looks green - are these custom?


----------



## Sonic Defender

tkddans said:


> When I try to go to my cart on yuking09.com, I get a window that says the site has no certificate. If I ignore the warning and proceed anyway, I get a "cannot load page" error. Is the site not working?
> 
> The only other place I found that sells the 339 is shenzhenaudio for an "upgraded" version. This site gives both black and silver options but does not offer the two tube input options as yuking09 had. What the hell is happening? :/
> 
> ...


 

 Email them and ask, hopefully Shenzheaudio replies quickly.


----------



## tkddans

sonic defender said:


> Email them and ask, hopefully Shenzheaudio replies quickly.


 

 I sent a support ticket to shenzhenaudio. I still don't know why yuking09's site isn't working though, and why the site fails to have a legitimate certificate according to my web browsers. Should I trust shenzhenaudio or just wait until yuking09 is working? What is this "upgraded" version and what tubes come with it? Shenzhen doesn't even list the tube inputs


----------



## Sonic Defender

tkddans said:


> I sent a support ticket to shenzhenaudio. I still don't know why yuking09's site isn't working though, and why the site fails to have a legitimate certificate according to my web browsers. Should I trust shenzhenaudio or just wait until yuking09 is working? What is this "upgraded" version and what tubes come with it? Shenzhen doesn't even list the tube inputs


 
 I have purchased from shenzheaudio before, they are fine. The upgraded version is the one I have with the different, warmer family of input tubes if I'm not mistaken, the 6C5 etc version. I haven't been able to hear mine yet as it arrived with a damaged input tube so I have no idea what it sounds like. Most frustrating.


----------



## tkddans

sonic defender said:


> I have purchased from shenzheaudio before, they are fine. The upgraded version is the one I have with the different, warmer family of input tubes if I'm not mistaken, the 6C5 etc version. I haven't been able to hear mine yet as it arrived with a damaged input tube so I have no idea what it sounds like. Most frustrating.




They're a fine site that ships damaged tubes? Ummmm

EDIT: Thank you for confirming the tubes that they ship out, the warmer set. I appreciate it


----------



## Sonic Defender

tkddans said:


> They're a fine site that ships damaged tubes? Ummmm
> 
> EDIT: Thank you for confirming the tubes that they ship out, the warmer set. I appreciate it


 
 I bought mine used, it wasn't from a store.


----------



## adeadcrab

tkddans said:


> When I try to go to my cart on yuking09.com, I get a window that says the site has no certificate. If I ignore the warning and proceed anyway, I get a "cannot load page" error. Is the site not working?
> 
> The only other place I found that sells the 339 is shenzhenaudio for an "upgraded" version. This site gives both black and silver options but does not offer the two tube input options as yuking09 had. What the hell is happening? :/
> 
> ...


 
 You gotta chill he told you it is the neutral version. Those are the same tubes that shipped with mine, the otk2 are the black russian input tubes and were used in those graphs a few pages ago.
 Also, both models accept the exact same power tubes. Also, I told someone else here which power tubes are compatible only yesterday.

 Yuking's site was down, now it looks like he rehosted it on wordpress so authentication and shopping might not have been sorted out yet. It really should have been before going live but oh well, this isn't woo audio!

 Send yuking an email or check back here as they monitor the thread. You can probably just order from shenzen...

 Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## tkddans

adeadcrab said:


> You gotta chill he told you it is the neutral version. Those are the same tubes that shipped with mine, the otk2 are the black russian input tubes and were used in those graphs a few pages ago.
> 
> Also, both models accept the exact same power tubes. Also, I told someone else here which power tubes are compatible only yesterday.
> 
> ...




Sorry if I wasn't chill  I don't know how it works on their end. Thank you for your info and I will be patient as I email them!


----------



## adeadcrab

Don't forget if you order from shenzen make sure it's the 2013 version. 2013 has black resistors instead of yellow


----------



## Sonic Defender

africanus said:


> @Sonic Defender: If this helps you this is what I did when I received my LF: relax; enjoy the stock tubes; enjoy the music; get used to the sound; go buy some "better" tubes as those recommended by the more experienced users in this thread, as long as you spend as much as the 20% of your budget for tubes (or, in other words, buy some tubes that are supposed to be just "somewhat" better); do not seek the "sonic bliss" by now; enjoy the music; get used to the sound. Now, ask yourself if you can hear the difference and, if you do, if it is worth it. Then proceed. My experience is this: I did purchase some better high-power tubes but, to this day, I have not find a reason to change the stock tubes. Lazy? Probably. Satisfied? For sure.


 
 Thanks for that, and I agree, but I never did have the stock tubes as this was purchased used and the tubes had all been changed and when it arrived one of the input tubes was bad. I'm only trying to get a small stock pile as the availability and durability of tubes seems so questionable that I'm afraid to get caught looking a year down the road to face diminished supplies and higher prices.


----------



## supabayes

I am spending 100% time with my HD800S since picking up the 339. My HEK and Ragnarok has 0% hours except for comparison. The 339 puts fast and tight bass into the 800S, coupled with the exceptional musicality - I don't miss the HEK at all. Before getting the 339, I have enjoyed the HEK more than 800S driven by the Ragnarok. The 800S just don't pack that bass with the Rag.


----------



## tkddans

supabayes said:


> I am spending 100% time with my HD800S since picking up the 339. My HEK and Ragnarok has 0% hours except for comparison. The 339 puts fast and tight bass into the 800S, coupled with the exceptional musicality - I don't miss the HEK at all. Before getting the 339, I have enjoyed the HEK more than 800S driven by the Ragnarok. The 800S just don't pack that bass with the Rag.


 
 Funny you say that. I just sent my Ragnarok back to Schiit today because I wasn't wow'd by the product pairing with the 800S (I'm still within my 15 day return window).
  
 And honestly, I could not tell much of a difference between the  $1600 Ragnarok and my good ol' $250 O2 amp/dac. I'm starting to believe that solid states do not really change much to the musicality after a certain price point. Hence, why I am here scouting tube amps.
  
 I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on the 339 from shenzhen but I kinda want to lurk here more for opinions. Has anyone compared the 339 to other tube products with the 800S or the 650?


----------



## adeadcrab

If you returned the ragnarok over an 02 maybe another amp is not for you.. if you want to stay with SS a violetric amp would be like a warm tube amp.

 Anyway I feel the LF 339 would be miles ahead of the 02 amp and you should get it, but if you didn't notice any differences listening to the ragnarok then I don't know what else to say..


----------



## tkddans

adeadcrab said:


> If you returned the ragnarok over an 02 maybe another amp is not for you.. if you want to stay with SS a violetric amp would be like a warm tube amp.
> 
> 
> Anyway I feel the LF 339 would be miles ahead of the 02 amp and you should get it, but if you didn't notice any differences listening to the ragnarok then I don't know what else to say..




Don't tube amps have potential to change sound in a distinctly different manner than solid state? Isn't the Ragnarok being compared to tube kind of like comparing apples and oranges?

I didn't notice much of a difference between the solid state O2 and the solid state Ragnarok, but is the perceived difference between those two in any way contraindicative of hearing a difference between O2 and 339?


----------



## adeadcrab

Here's an anecdotal story;
  
 Two days ago I wanted to see how my audo gd-fun DAC/Preamp/Headphone Amp unit sounded compared to the 339. I use it as my DAC and preamp in the equipment chain to the 339 but have long since forgotten about the headphone amp part of it.

 I discovered that the 339 has slightly more detailed bass and a much more extended treble, with cymbals more detailed and natural sounding than the solid state audio-gd fun. This was a $450 all-in-one amp that I was set on as my only headphone gear for a few years. Besides this the soundstage and imaging are also noticeably better with the 339. You would think the OTL amp would have less treble than a solid state amp but really the solid state amp was the one lacking.
  
 If you checked out the amp measurements the LF 339 *SEEMS* to be fairly flat.. if the ragnarok is the same (which for the price it should be) then would there be much difference? There obviously would be a difference, the 339 will have a slight increase in bass and rolled off treble but will you hear it? This is with the right tubes.You could roll in warmer power tubes or warmer driver tubes and that will change the sound a lot more.
 You could consider software EQ on the ragnarok/O2. I have also heard the 02 has issues with clipping; never tried the 02 so I can't speak from experience. Just a few thoughts without (hopefully) too much BS


----------



## supabayes

tkddans said:


> Funny you say that. I just sent my Ragnarok back to Schiit today because I wasn't wow'd by the product pairing with the 800S (I'm still within my 15 day return window).
> 
> And honestly, I could not tell much of a difference between the  $1600 Ragnarok and my good ol' $250 O2 amp/dac. I'm starting to believe that solid states do not really change much to the musicality after a certain price point. Hence, why I am here scouting tube amps.
> 
> I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on the 339 from shenzhen but I kinda want to lurk here more for opinions. Has anyone compared the 339 to other tube products with the 800S or the 650?


 
  
  


tkddans said:


> Don't tube amps have potential to change sound in a distinctly different manner than solid state? Isn't the Ragnarok being compared to tube kind of like comparing apples and oranges?
> 
> I didn't notice much of a difference between the solid state O2 and the solid state Ragnarok, but is the perceived difference between those two in any way contraindicative of hearing a difference between O2 and 339?


 
  
@tkddans The Rag is powerful, detailed and musical with both 800S and HEK. It's a pity that it didnt work out for you. If I have only 1 amp, it will be the Rag as it is transparent i.e. does not add or subtract from the source. I get more bass from HEK because it is the more bassy headphone compared to 800S. It is also versatile with the balanced out and speaker out.
  
 339 performance is very dependent on the tubes. For the combo of tubes in my 339 right now, 800S bass performance is good. Sound is not warm at all, it's neutral - like the Rag. For the stock tubes that come with 339, you may or may not hear the difference between O2/339 given that you didnt for O2/Rag.


----------



## supabayes

tkddans said:


> When I try to go to my cart on yuking09.com, I get a window that says the site has no certificate. If I ignore the warning and proceed anyway, I get a "cannot load page" error. Is the site not working?
> 
> The only other place I found that sells the 339 is shenzhenaudio for an "upgraded" version. This site gives both black and silver options but does not offer the two tube input options as yuking09 had. What the hell is happening? :/
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sent you a pm.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@adeadcrab, or anybody else of course. So I'm sick of waiting for the replacement tube to arrive, taking forever. I have found a local supplier who says he has NOS 6J5 tubes from GE, Westinghouse, Sylvania metal for $10 each or glass for $15. He did say other brands also, but wasn't specific. Between those three mentioned, is there a better choice, and relatedly, is there a reason why glass valves are better than metal? Thanks in advance. Hopefully I can go over today or tonight and end this frustration. Imagine getting a new amp like this and not being able to hear it. Cheers.
  
 Edit: His ad mentioned many other tubes so I guess it is possible he may have some hidden gems and not just for the 339. If anybody is looking for something specific that has been hard to find, please let me know and maybe this will be a lucky source. So feel free to suggest gems that you think a 339 owner in particular should be looking out for!


----------



## supabayes

supabayes said:


> I am spending 100% time with my HD800S since picking up the 339. My HEK and Ragnarok has 0% hours except for comparison. The 339 puts fast and tight bass into the 800S, coupled with the exceptional musicality - I don't miss the HEK at all. Before getting the 339, I have enjoyed the HEK more than 800S driven by the Ragnarok. The 800S just don't pack that bass with the Rag.


 
  
 Tonight, I changed my 800S cable to balanced with the Ragnarok. Musicality and bass are actually quite good, close enough to match that from 339. Which reminds me of what I knew about the 800S and Lieven has mentioned in his review of the 800S - it performs better with the balanced cable. Now, I can only imagine how glorious the 800S will be if 339 has a balanced headphone jack. Is there anyway to persuade the designer to come up with a balanced version of 339?


----------



## tkddans

supabayes said:


> Tonight, I changed my 800S cable to balanced with the Ragnarok. Musicality and bass are actually quite good, close enough to match that from 339. Which reminds me of what I knew about the 800S and Lieven has mentioned in his review of the 800S - it performs better with the balanced cable. Now, I can only imagine how glorious the 800S will be if 339 has a balanced headphone jack. Is there anyway to persuade the designer to come up with a balanced version of 339?


 
 I also thought the balanced connection between the 800S and Rag was more musical than than the 1/4" connection. However, I found that the loud parts got too loud, despite the average dB reading similar to the 1/4" connection. The balanced allowed the loud parts to be a bit overwhelming and uncomfortable, so much so that I had to lower the overall volume to avoid painful peaks. Unfortunately, lowering the volume for the music as a whole just made the general experience less pleasurable.
  
 Altogether, the balanced became a hassle of adjusting the knob on the Rag if I wanted to enjoy the music while also avoiding 85+ dB during loud moments (85 dB is said to be the point at which long term hearing damage occurs if experienced long enough).


----------



## supabayes

tkddans said:


> I also thought the balanced connection between the 800S and Rag was more musical than than the 1/4" connection. However, I found that the loud parts got too loud, despite the average dB reading similar to the 1/4" connection. The balanced allowed the loud parts to be a bit overwhelming and uncomfortable, so much so that I had to lower the overall volume to avoid painful peaks. Unfortunately, lowering the volume for the music as a whole just made the general experience less pleasurable.
> 
> Altogether, the balanced became a hassle of adjusting the knob on the Rag if I wanted to enjoy the music while also avoiding 85+ dB during loud moments (85 dB is said to be the point at which long term hearing damage occurs if experienced long enough).


 

 I don't have this issue with 800S balanced with both my V181 and Rag. What song did you experience this most? 
  
@Ultrainferno,  did you experience this with 800S and V281?


----------



## Ultrainferno

supabayes said:


> Tonight, I changed my 800S cable to balanced with the Ragnarok. Musicality and bass are actually quite good, close enough to match that from 339. Which reminds me of what I knew about the 800S and Lieven has mentioned in his review of the 800S - it performs better with the balanced cable. Now, I can only imagine how glorious the 800S will be if 339 has a balanced headphone jack. Is there anyway to persuade the designer to come up with a balanced version of 339?


 
  
 You know, I've been thinking about that too...


----------



## africanus

tkddans said:


> The only other place I found that sells the 339 is shenzhenaudio for an "upgraded" version. This site gives both black and silver options but does not offer the two tube input options as yuking09 had. What the hell is happening? :/




As far as I know, the "upgraded" version refers to the 2013 version of the original design (tubes). I had the same doubt when I purchased my LF.


----------



## adeadcrab

sonic defender said:


> I want some tubes


 

 Go get some tubes. One of the power tubes was dead on arrival when my amp was shipped and I waited 3 weeks for a replacement.


----------



## africanus

adeadcrab said:


> Here's an anecdotal story;
> 
> Two days ago I wanted to see how my audo gd-fun DAC/Preamp/Headphone Amp unit sounded compared to the 339. I use it as my DAC and preamp in the equipment chain to the 339 but have long since forgotten about the headphone amp part of it.
> 
> ...




That is my experience also. However, since I am not a strong believer in amplifiers' sonic differences (when correctly built), I suspect that the effect is due to the harmonics created by the tubes. Lows and mids are boosted (including high-mids, hence the improved details) whereas the harmonics of highs are beyond our hearing capabilities. The result, then, is a pleasing, detailed and "meaty" sound. Whatever the cause, in any case the outcome is as described.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Go get some tubes. One of the power tubes was dead on arrival when my amp was shipped and I waited 3 weeks for a replacement.


 
 Any real difference between the three companies I mentioned GE, Westinghouse and Sylvania?


----------



## adeadcrab

The model of tube is usually more important than the name printed on them. That said I don't have any experience with the tubes you are looking for. Just get any of them, let's say Sylvania metal.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> The model of tube is usually more important than the name printed on them. That said I don't have any experience with the tubes you are looking for. Just get any of them, let's say Sylvania metal.


 
 So just had a conversation with the older gentleman who is going to bring the tubes to my house tomorrow! He is an old school HAM enthusiast so hence his interest in tubes. What he tells me is that he may not have matched name brands, but he matches them electronically. I know that for audio purposes this is less than ideal, but he feels he can get me a nice coke bottle shaped glass set of 6J5 tubes matched electronically. At least in the short term until my matched set arrives I can test the amp. It won't hurt to have an old school tube head stop over and look at things for me. He says he has a bunch of 6080s, no 7236 sadly. I'm going to see if I can't get a better idea what he has, you never know, I might find a few gems, and he literally lives about 10 minutes away! My other hope is that he likely has buddies so perhaps I will find a network of tube-heads to source from locally! Wish me luck.


----------



## adeadcrab

Nice one, you potentially struck gold there.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Nice one, you potentially struck gold there.


 
 Indeed. What do you think about not having matched brand tubes, but matched electronically? In theory if tubes can sound very different this might have an audible impact correct?


----------



## adeadcrab

OK so they could be one Tung-sol 7236 and one Cetron 7236 and as long as they are built the same way, they will sound identical. One of them is more often just a rebrand of the other.

 Ask to try them in the amp and hear for yourself. 90% of the time if they are the same model they will sound the same.

 PS find out what 6080's he has


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> OK so they could be one Tung-sol 7236 and one Cetron 7236 and as long as they are built the same way, they will sound identical. One of them is more often just a rebrand of the other.
> 
> Ask to try them in the amp and hear for yourself. 90% of the time if they are the same model they will sound the same.
> 
> PS find out what 6080's he has


 
 Will do. I told him I had Mullard 6080s and he said he had some, but he may have just meant 6080's. Is there a specific 6080 you are interested, Benedix 6080s if I remember are supposed to be stellar.


----------



## adeadcrab

Mullard's are supposed to be good, not sure if I want them right away but it's always good to know where to get a pair!


----------



## Ultrainferno

You really should read the 6as7g thread, it's only like 3 million pages or so but has great info and it will answer a lot of your questions


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> You really should read the 6as7g thread, it's only like 3 million pages or so but has great info and it will answer a lot of your questions


 
 While I agree, those massive threads are so time consuming and I do intend to go through it soon. I think a general guide would help more than a thread. Anyway, think I'll go to the thread now and start wadding through it. Cheers.
  
 Edit: read from page 1 to 95 so far today! A little overload so need to take a break. Yes, it does help a great deal. My issue is not really knowing the tube equivalents so sometimes I get a little lost.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Finally, my 339 is purring like a kitten. Damn does this sound fine with the HD 600. My local tube guy, who is an expert, older gentleman found me an absolutely perfect matched set of 1940s, RCA Radiotron input tubes. He told me on his very high end testers (he used two, an acceptable value was about 1600, these both tested over 2400). He says these outclass any Marconi tubes by a considerable margin. Anyway, finally getting to listen and I'm happy, a very natural presentation for sure.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Deleted pictures, they were pretty crapy.


----------



## Sonic Defender

The 339 is fine with my 32ohm, 100db sensitivity ONKYO A800 and it seemed to love the LCD2F as well. I'm not detecting any loss of bass control, if it is there, it is subtle which means rather meaningless. Damn does this amp throw heat! Listening to Fleetwood Mac - Rumours 35th Anniversary reissue is amazing.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Took some night shots for practice, plus tube glow is awesome looking. I need a real camera.


----------



## telecaster

The RCA 6j5g are top tubes! Nice find! I love best US 6j5g coke bottle, but for me its the UK military that stole my Heart. For cheaper and more availabilty i can vouch for the GEC L63. Very good tubes.

Rare and unheardin 339 are Marconi l63.. they are pricey. Your tubes are 6j5g, not 6c5. Also I never heard them but there are hints that real 6c5g mesh plate are the balls for tubes amps, but it's just guessing!


----------



## Sonic Defender

telecaster said:


> The RCA 6j5g are top tubes! Nice find! I love best US 6j5g coke bottle, but for me its the UK military that stole my Heart. For cheaper and more availabilty i can vouch for the GEC L63. Very good tubes.
> 
> Rare and unheardin 339 are Marconi l63.. they are pricey. Your tubes are 6j5g, not 6c5. Also I never heard them but there are hints that real 6c5g mesh plate are the balls for tubes amps, but it's just guessing!


 
 Yes, my bad 6J5G tubes, and I'm enjoying them. I actually replaced Marconi L63s as one of them was bad, damaged during shipping of the amp. I will see if I can find some mesh plate 6C5G tubes from my local source, you never know, might get very lucky. Cheers.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I have been enjoying this thread's activity recently but have been travelling so unable to participate.

I am about to list a matched pair of Chatham 2399/ Tungsol 5998 tubes for sale but thought I would make them available to 339 owners first . They are in excellent condition, only lightly used, were appraised and approved by Gibosi via PM, and are arguably one of the most sought-out tubes in the 6AS7G family, particularly among BH Crack and Elise owners. Pricing will be very fair. PM me for details.


----------



## Ultrainferno

How come you're selling them if I may ask?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> How come you're selling them if I may ask?




I am selling other items as well--because something unrelated to audio has come up, and I need the money.

I may be selling my HD800 as well.


----------



## Sonic Defender

liu junyuan said:


> I am selling other items as well--because something unrelated to audio has come up, and I need the money.
> 
> I may be selling my HD800 as well.


 
 I'm sure I speak for everybody here and hope that you aren't facing a crisis of some sort; and it goes without saying I hope you are doing okay. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

telecaster said:


> The RCA 6j5g are top tubes! Nice find! I love best US 6j5g coke bottle, but for me its the UK military that stole my Heart. For cheaper and more availabilty i can vouch for the GEC L63. Very good tubes.
> 
> Rare and unheardin 339 are Marconi l63.. they are pricey. Your tubes are 6j5g, not 6c5. Also I never heard them but there are hints that real 6c5g mesh plate are the balls for tubes amps, but it's just guessing!


 
 Thanks, I like the look of them and they are in perfect shape. The man who sold them to me said he went through at least 25 pairs until he got this set which he said were perfectly matched and testing as NOS. I let him keep my one Marconi L63 as I had no use for it and I didn't see myself selling one tube. Hopefully he will find somebody who needs it.


----------



## adeadcrab

You have another pair on the way right?


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> You have another pair on the way right?


 
 They arrived, can't tell what they are, maybe I'll post a picture here and see if anybody has an idea. I also picked up LJs 5998s.


----------



## pelli

How do the EF80s sound with the adaptor on the 339?  Sadly I unloaded all my 5998s and 6as7G RCAs I had.  I do have a hearty stash of the Amperex silver mesh plate bugle boys that I love.  It would be a shame to unload these if they make a good driver tube on the 339 should I choose to grab one someday.  Especially since there hasn't been much interest in my attempts to sell here or on eBay.  Are there much better options or do these still hold up on the 339?


----------



## Sonic Defender

@adeadcrab, or anybody else of course, any idea what tubes they are? These were sent to me by the seller of the 339 to replace the damaged Marconi L63 tube. He charged me $60 Canadian which was supposed to be for one tube, so the implication was that these tubes could command $120 Canadian (about $85US) for a pair. He said they were almost as good as the Marconi.


----------



## adeadcrab

6J5G marconi? sort of look like these:

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Quad-of-MARCONI-L63-6J5G-OSRAM-GEC-Tube-NOS-NIB-code-CF-5-343-/291518081577


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> 6J5G marconi? sort of look like these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Quad-of-MARCONI-L63-6J5G-OSRAM-GEC-Tube-NOS-NIB-code-CF-5-343-/291518081577


 
 Interesting? I will have my tube source test them and see if they test strong. They sure sound nice, I just swapped them in now to give the RCAs a rest. I guess I'll see about getting another set of the RCAs, hopefully close to as good as these are. Thanks.


----------



## adeadcrab

They say 6J5G, with no brand names it is tougher to narrow down what exactly the tube is.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> They say 6J5G, with no brand names it is tougher to narrow down what exactly the tube is.


 
 I know, they do look exactly like the tubes you linked, however, without seeing internal construction I guess it is impossible to say. As I said, they sound quite nice so I have no complaints in that respect. Shows what a deal the RCAs were at $40 Canadian for a pair, and they are immaculate looking and as I said, they tested at over 2400 each!


----------



## Oskari

Z = MOV at Hammersmith, commonly branded Marconi/Osram/GEC.


----------



## Ultrainferno

pelli said:


> How do the EF80s sound with the adaptor on the 339?  Sadly I unloaded all my 5998s and 6as7G RCAs I had.  I do have a hearty stash of the Amperex silver mesh plate bugle boys that I love.  It would be a shame to unload these if they make a good driver tube on the 339 should I choose to grab one someday.  Especially since there hasn't been much interest in my attempts to sell here or on eBay.  Are there much better options or do these still hold up on the 339?


 
  
 The mesh plate Mullard EF80 are the one I use all the time, in combination with some Chatham 6AS7G, to me that's the best combo.


----------



## Oskari

ultrainferno said:


> The mesh plate Mullard EF80




The mesh is a screen: http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm


----------



## Ultrainferno

oskari said:


> The mesh is a screen: http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm


 
  
 Of course, I should have expressed myself better


----------



## telecaster

sonic defender said:


> @adeadcrab
> , or anybody else of course, any idea what tubes they are? These were sent to me by the seller of the 339 to replace the damaged Marconi L63 tube. He charged me $60 Canadian which was supposed to be for one tube, so the implication was that these tubes could command $120 Canadian (about $85US) for a pair. He said they were almost as good as the Marconi.




Those are military UK 6j5g or so I believed, exactly my prefered tubes if they are quiet in your amp. They are sweet sounding, detailed and luxurious sounding if that means something. I love them. 
The RCA I am not even sure if it's RCA who made them, lots of US tubes are constructed the same as those.
The UK tubes like the gec, Marconi's and those smoked glass are way better in my humble opinion. And yes they are pricey.


----------



## Sonic Defender

telecaster said:


> Those are military UK 6j5g or so I believed, exactly my prefered tubes if they are quiet in your amp. They are sweet sounding, detailed and luxurious sounding if that means something. I love them.
> The RCA I am not even sure if it's RCA who made them, lots of US tubes are constructed the same as those.
> The UK tubes like the gec, Marconi's and those smoked glass are way better in my humble opinion. And yes they are pricey.


 
 Thank you for the input, same goes for everybody who has responded and tried to help me figure this out. It is greatly appreciated. Well, if you are correct with the UK connection that makes sense and at $120 Canadian they would have been appropriately priced it sounds like (and yes they sound very nice).


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just to update, I recall worrying about having enough power. I no longer have any such concern, the 339 is plenty powerful enough for my headphones and loud listening habits.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Quick question, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but where the power tubes are concerned, matched pairs aren't strictly needed with the 339 correct? I have been trying to research why a cathode chaser design (which I believe this is) doesn't really require careful matched pairs, but I'm not finding much. My search will continue, but I thought I would ask around here as well. Cheers.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Just to update, I recall worrying about having enough power. I no longer have any such concern, the 339 is plenty powerful enough for my headphones and loud listening habits.


 
 If your amp is the same as mine, then you will realize that there is probably too much headroom on the 339, if anything...
  
 I had to adjust to the power at first.
  


sonic defender said:


> Quick question, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but where the power tubes are concerned, matched pairs aren't strictly needed with the 339 correct? I have been trying to research why a cathode chaser design (which I believe this is) doesn't really require careful matched pairs, but I'm not finding much. My search will continue, but I thought I would ask around here as well. Cheers.


 
 Correct. Because the 339 is dual mono designed, its is better equipped than other amps to adjust volume in each channel individually, depending on the output from each tube. Even though a matched set would be ideal, it is not strictly necessary with this amp. Several users earlier in this thread, for instance, were unable to find that second Bendix 6080 WB notched plate immediately but were able to employ both once obtained without concern for perfect matching. The same goes for something rare as a GEC; it is usually the case tubes are cheaper when purchased as singles and not matched.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Dual Mono, you've got to love it


----------



## supabayes

sonic defender said:


> Just to update, I recall worrying about having enough power. I no longer have any such concern, the 339 is plenty powerful enough for my headphones and loud listening habits.


 

 I am actually wary of the 339 power and always turn the volume to zero when starting especially with change of tubes. Save my headphones and hearing.


----------



## Ultrainferno

supabayes said:


> The seller gave me the LF EF800/EF80 adaptors and some really nice tubes:
> 
> Matched Pair of Cetron Military JAN-7236 1983 NOS Power Tubes
> 2xTelefunken EF80 Gray Shield (Non-Matched) (Year Unsure) NOS Input Tubes
> ...


 
  
 Here's the story on the Mullard EF80: http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm
 You can find these reasonably easy but make sure you get the mesh version. I can't seem to find a pic of mine but I have these with the new logo
  

  
  
 I can get these for around 20€/piece. If anyone is interested I will arrange another group buy (10 minimum)
  
 Also try these input tubes out. TS made, RCA branded 6SJ7WGT with the mesh
  

  
 I can also do another group buy for these but they are 40€/piece (this picture is from a previous group buy)


----------



## belgar

Hello fellow La Figaro owners (well, mine is still in the mail)!
  
 It's been fun to catch up with you guys so far (about 100 pages of posts left). I'm impressed by how many of you had started out as novices a few years ago and have become expert tube rollers in the meantime!
  
 I expect the arrival of my 339 any day now and cannot wait to finally feed my HD650 with it. Whilst I'm happy to get used to the new setup with stock tubes, I cannot wait to get my fingers dirty. Yesterday, I couldn't resist a pair of black plated Mullard 6080, which I picked up in a local store.
  
 What would you guys recommend to backup those power tubes? 
  
 At a later stage I plan to also hook up my HE1000 and LCD-XC but am aware (actually thrilled) that more rolling and experimenting is necessary on the quest of the sonic climax...


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have to admit, I really, really love the sound of the 339. I haven't been able to determine how it differs from the SS amps I've used, but it is undeniably a beautiful sounding amp. Even my 32ohm A800 sounds fantastic with it, but of course the HD 600 pairing is certainly top-shelf. I have my HAM radio guy stopping by this morning with another set of RCA power tubes, matched again and testing better than new. I figure I will get a nice stockpile of tubes now so that in the years to come I won't have to worry. I would like to find some mesh plates if not even simply for the looks!


----------



## Sonic Defender

My HAM radio connection just left me my beautiful set of matched NOS RCA 6080s with original boxes ($30 Canadian for the pair), made in Harrison NJ. he says he likely has some of the RCA 6S7JWGT mesh plates in original boxes as back in 1995 he bought out a military radar installation that was being closed so he has plenty of military tubes. I'm going to ask what he might sell them for. Shame I can't use them with my 339.


----------



## Sonic Defender




----------



## adeadcrab

sonic defender said:


> My HAM radio connection just left me my beautiful set of matched NOS RCA 6080s with original boxes ($30 Canadian for the pair), made in Harrison NJ. he says he likely has some of the RCA 6S7JWGT mesh plates in original boxes as back in 1995 he bought out a military radar installation that was being closed so he has plenty of military tubes. I'm going to ask what he might sell them for. Shame I can't use them with my 339.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


>




Very beautiful.


----------



## Sonic Defender

liu junyuan said:


> Very beautiful.


 
 Thank you, I'm very lucky, well in some ways. I survived a miserable relationship by slowly buying mid-fi gear as listening to music was one of the few things I could enjoy. I use my NAD M3 as my SS amp (speaker tap cables made by Norne Audio) and of course the 339 which is fast becoming my absolute favourite. I'm glad I went OTL as I wanted as much of a tube sound as I could get and it seems from my research that OTL is the most direct path to tubey goodness.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


>


 
 Indeed. Let me know if you are interested in any tubes as this guy may have some. I know he doesn't have 7236 or 5998s, but he has lots of 6080s, apparently some Mullard's with original boxes. He told me in the 90s he went around buying up all the tubes that electronic stores, audio/video repair shops had as well as the radar site. His prices are fair I think, he has some RCA black plates apparently. What do you think, $30 Canadian for matched NOS RCA 6080s seem fair? That is like $22US and he delivered, plus tested my other tubes for free!


----------



## supabayes

ultrainferno said:


> Here's the story on the Mullard EF80: http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm
> You can find these reasonably easy but make sure you get the mesh version. I can't seem to find a pic of mine but I have these with the new logo
> 
> I can get these for around 20€/piece. If anyone is interested I will arrange another group buy (10 minimum)
> ...


 
  
@Ultrainferno
 Thanks for the link. I am going to check if I can source these tubes locally first.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan, looks like my 5998s are in Montreal so they should be delivered Monday. I know these aren't an exotic tube, but I have a set of JAN Phillip's 6080WC in the 339 now and they seem pretty nice. Has anybody else by chance tried these tubes and what did you think of them? They seem to be lighter in the bass than either my RCA or Mullard 6080.


----------



## Ultrainferno

sonic defender said:


> @Liu Junyuan, looks like my 5998s are in Montreal so they should be delivered Monday. I know these aren't an exotic tube, but I have a set of JAN Phillip's 6080WC in the 339 now and they seem pretty nice. Has anybody else by chance tried these tubes and what did you think of them? They seem to be lighter in the bass than either my RCA or Mullard 6080.


 
  
 I do have some Thomson 6080wa with copper rods, they're cheap and sound really good. The RCa and Mullard are known for the way they portray bass, so that could very well be.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> I do have some Thomson 6080wa with copper rods, they're cheap and sound really good. The RCa and Mullard are known for the way they portray bass, so that could very well be.


 
 Yes, stupidly good value for the money. Good to know I wasn't just hearing things, the bass impact is certainly lower, adequate and clean, but being a bass head I can see the RCA/Mullards and soon to arrive Chatham 2339s being used more.


----------



## Ultrainferno

sonic defender said:


> Yes, stupidly good value for the money. Good to know I wasn't just hearing things, the bass impact is certainly lower, adequate and clean, but being a bass head I can see the RCA/Mullards and soon to arrive Chatham 2339s being used more.


 
  
 I prefer the RCA/Chatham 6AS7G/6520 (bass) over the 2339/5998 Chatham/TS in my OTLs.
 I just unpacked two NOS pair of black plate 6AS7G labeled Sylvania, I should stop buying tubes


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> I prefer the RCA/Chatham 6AS7G/6520 (bass) over the 2339/5998 Chatham/TS in my OTLs.
> I just unpacked two NOS pair of black plate 6AS7G labeled Sylvania, I should stop buying tubes


 
 Apparently my local source has plenty of black plate tubes, and he mentioned Sylvania. Are these worth looking into? If so, what is a reasonable price for a matched pair in your experience?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Here is the nice RCAs with original, and double boxing.


----------



## adeadcrab

sonic defender said:


> Yes, stupidly good value for the money. Good to know I wasn't just hearing things, the bass impact is certainly lower, adequate and clean, but being a bass head I can see the RCA/Mullards and soon to arrive Chatham 2339s being used more.


 
 Yes the 6080WC have good bass, you can hear the click of pedal hitting kick drum. I have the GE 6080WC, though one of them arced and died on me.


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> Yes the 6080WC have good bass, you can hear the click of pedal hitting kick drum. I have the GE 6080WC, though one of them arced and died on me.


 
 I still have a lot to learn with the equivalents, but is it safe to assume that my version is unable to use the RCA Red 5693 tubes?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> I still have a lot to learn with the equivalents, but is it safe to assume that my version is unable to use the RCA Red 5693 tubes?


 
 Yes, I do not think you can with your version. However, there are better tubes IMO even for my version than those. So perhaps just look at it as you are not missing out too badly. My issue with them is that severely compromise the holographic, three dimensional staging that I get with glass tubes. It is more like you are introducing a solid state characteristic into the amp, which can be slightly grainy and harsh depending on what you are listening to. I think they are good tubes, but they are not my personal favorite in this amp. YMMV of course.


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> Here's the story on the Mullard EF80: http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-019.htm
> You can find these reasonably easy but make sure you get the mesh version. I can't seem to find a pic of mine but I have these with the new logo


 
  
 Why you've never picked up an EF86 adapter is beyond me.  My EF80's have collected dust ever since.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> Why you've never picked up an EF86 adapter is beyond me.  My EF80's have collected dust ever since.


 
  
 Been to lazy to order them and as I don't have a lot of time to listen to the 339, I just never got to it.
 They're $75, right?


----------



## Sonic Defender

I have on several occasions in this thread read about EF86 tubes so a few quick questions. I assume the adapter is ordered directly from the manufacturer? Is there a good site that lists the various tube numbers that fall under a category such as EF86? I am going to Google EF8s equivalents and see what I find.


----------



## Sonic Defender

liu junyuan said:


> Yes, I do not think you can with your version. However, there are better tubes IMO even for my version than those. So perhaps just look at it as you are not missing out too badly. My issue with them is that severely compromise the holographic, three dimensional staging that I get with glass tubes. It is more like you are introducing a solid state characteristic into the amp, which can be slightly grainy and harsh depending on what you are listening to. I think they are good tubes, but they are not my personal favorite in this amp. YMMV of course.


 
 Thank you, appreciate your thoughts as always. Your lovely tubes should arrive today so I will have an opportunity to listen to them tonight.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Thank you, appreciate your thoughts as always. Your lovely tubes should arrive today so I will have an opportunity to listen to them tonight.


 
 Great. Please remember to be careful with the volume, as the Chatham 2399/Tungsol 5998 push very high gain relative to other tubes (which may work to your liking since you like to listen loudly). The dynamics from those tubes are only approachable by the 7236.


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> Been to lazy to order them and as I don't have a lot of time to listen to the 339, I just never got to it.
> They're $75, right?


 
  
 Looks like ebay has the adapters for cheap


----------



## MJS242

Nice to see so much activity in here lately.  The designer of this amp hasn't had an update or revision in awhile and sometimes I think people view it as an "old" product which doesn't fare too well in a hobby where people constantly want something new.  I recently ask the designer if he plans an update and he stated that it's already the best performance he can do (for the price). Obviously you can throw boutique parts at it and jack the cost up to over 2k but that's not terribly cost effective.  This is still one of my favorite amps of all time despite some head scratching design choices like dual power cables / power supplies.  For whatever reason, it just works.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mjs242 said:


> Looks like ebay has the adapters for cheap


 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-plated-EF86-TO-6SJ7-Tube-converter-adapter-/191711054250
  
 I'll order 2. thanks


----------



## MJS242

ultrainferno said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-plated-EF86-TO-6SJ7-Tube-converter-adapter-/191711054250
> 
> I'll order 2. thanks


 
  
 I have the ones from yuking but they were much more expensive and took a long time to get so if I were to do it again I'd probably go with ebay.


----------



## Sonic Defender

mjs242 said:


> Nice to see so much activity in here lately.  The designer of this amp hasn't had an update or revision in awhile and sometimes I think people view it as an "old" product which doesn't fare too well in a hobby where people constantly want something new.  I recently ask the designer if he plans an update and he stated that it's already the best performance he can do (for the price). Obviously you can throw boutique parts at it and jack the cost up to over 2k but that's not terribly cost effective.  This is still one of my favorite amps of all time despite some head scratching design choices like dual power cables / power supplies.  For whatever reason, it just works.


 
 I think people incorrectly assume that there are constantly new and meaningful innovations to be had. I think analogue signal amplification is already so good that beyond sound signature changes via parts and tuning an amp like the 339 is already as good as it can get for the technology. I wonder how much can be meaningfully and of course audibly improved? I'm sure there are weaknesses, but we must be close to the point of diminishing returns already with the current design and improvements that could be made would be rather modest, and disproportionately expensive.


----------



## hypnos1

sonic defender said:


> I think people incorrectly assume that there are constantly new and meaningful innovations to be had. I think analogue signal amplification is already so good that beyond sound signature changes via parts and tuning an amp like the 339 is already as good as it can get for the technology. I wonder how much can be meaningfully and of course audibly improved? I'm sure there are weaknesses, but we must be close to the point of diminishing returns already with the current design and improvements that could be made would be rather modest, and disproportionately expensive.


 
  
 Not an LF owner myself, but there is much wisdom in what you say. We tube amp lovers especially can keep going round and round in circles, methinks... all the time simply altering the 'signature' to individual tastes that can in fact change from day to day! This in itself can be very enjoyable/interesting of course, but just when do we call a halt, lol?! At a certain level of amp ownership that applies to the majority of 'ordinary' folk who must have one eye closely fixed on the budget - and where that Law of DR cuts in _big_ time! - I suppose the best use of limited resources must then be in the direction of _headphones_, pretty well above all else?...
  
 This hobby of ours can certainly grab us in a vice-like grip, to say the least...and sometimes the harder we try to estricate ourselves from it, the harder the grip!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...addictive indeed...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

mjs242 said:


> Nice to see so much activity in here lately.  The designer of this amp hasn't had an update or revision in awhile and sometimes I think people view it as an "old" product which doesn't fare too well in a hobby where people constantly want something new.  I recently ask the designer if he plans an update and he stated that it's already the best performance he can do (for the price). Obviously you can throw boutique parts at it and jack the cost up to over 2k but that's not terribly cost effective.  This is still one of my favorite amps of all time despite some head scratching design choices like dual power cables / power supplies.  For whatever reason, it just works.




I wouldn't have bought this amp without you, Matt. It just would have been unthinkable, and this goes for Lieven to a lesser extent. 

adeadcrab very much made this purchase possible too. As Matt pointed out, this is relatively an older build and so I was not sure if it was relevant anymore.
All of the above helped me. 

Matt,

I agree with everything you said, even with the ZDS in place.


----------



## belgar

belgar said:


> Hello fellow La Figaro owners (well, mine is still in the mail)!
> 
> It's been fun to catch up with you guys so far (about 100 pages of posts left). I'm impressed by how many of you had started out as novices a few years ago and have become expert tube rollers in the meantime!
> 
> ...


 

 I finally managed to read the whole thread (244 pages!) and I do understand now why I wasn't overwhelmed with feedback. Just two weeks ago, @Sonic Defender asked the same question and @adeadcrab responded with helpful links. So, thanks to both, apologies for the noise and off I go to the next thread ("For 6AS7G tube rollers here) - only 3756 posts to go .
  
 I need to share my excitement though. My amp arrived today (according to the currier it spent less than a minute at customs!) and I will do exactly what @africanus suggested: relax; enjoy the stock tubes; enjoy the music; get used to the sound....


----------



## Sonic Defender

belgar said:


> I finally managed to read the whole thread (244 pages!) and I do understand now why I wasn't overwhelmed with feedback. Just two weeks ago, @Sonic Defender asked the same question and @adeadcrab responded with helpful links. So, thanks to both, apologies for the noise and off I go to the next thread ("For 6AS7G tube rollers here) - only 3756 posts to go .
> 
> I need to share my excitement though. My amp arrived today (according to the currier it spent less than a minute at customs!) and I will do exactly what @africanus suggested: relax; enjoy the stock tubes; enjoy the music; get used to the sound....


 
 Awesome, it is always exciting getting a new toy, and something as nice as the 339 is extra exciting. Yes let us know how you like it, and even early impressions are fine, even if there are changes it shouldn't be major. This thread isn't a high traffic one as I believe OTL amps aren't as popular these days so this fine amp remains a bit of a hidden gem from what I can tell. Seems to be a small group of active owners, but luckily for us newbies, they are very helpful and knowledgeable.
  
@Liu Junyuan, your tubes are still in limbo, I think they got stuck in customs, but they should arrive any day now. Hopefully I don't get killed on duties and customs. If you said the tubes were made in the US due to NAFTA there should only be taxes and no duties so I'll hope for that. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan, your lovely tubes have arrived and are being appreciated as I type this listening to some nice vocal electronica through my newly replaced LCD2Fs. Very nice tubes. Gain seems pretty similar to the Mullard 6080s. Really grooving to these so far and I promise to enjoy them. Thank you again.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> @Liu Junyuan, your lovely tubes have arrived and are being appreciated as I type this listening to some nice vocal electronica through my newly replaced LCD2Fs. Very nice tubes. Gain seems pretty similar to the Mullard 6080s. Really grooving to these so far and I promise to enjoy them. Thank you again.


 
 Fantastic picture. Thank you for posting. Those are very good tubes indeed, waffle plates and all.


----------



## belgar

Unpacked less than 48h ago!
  
 Frankly, I didn't know anymore what to expect. On one hand I expected to find broken tubes and a dented amp case, discoveries many of you had to live through (after all it travelled almost 10'000 km) on the other hand, expectations were really high and I started to doubt that la Figaro could live up to them.  
  
 Many headphones have come and left but I kept turning to my good old HD 650. Early 2015 I asked @Ultrainferno (Chord Hugo discussion on Headfonia) what his favourite amp was for his HD650 and he disclosed La Figaro 339. Well, 18 months later it is finally on my desk .
  
 The amp was very well wrapped and set up in no time. After just 20 minutes warmup I couldn't wait any longer. I used cheap headphones for a quick test and then attached my HD650. 
  
 As pointed out earlier, I intended to start with the stock tubes and work my way up. Whilst the stock tubes seemed intact, they didn't work at all. There was loud noise and a hum that drowned my test track. I let it run for approx. 3 hours but the humming got worse. Luckily, I had picked up TF EF86 and a set of Mullard's 6080 a few days earlier and as soon as the tubes were cool enough, the black Russians had to make room for the Telefunkens. The sound had improved noticeably but it was clear, the power tubes had to go as well (6N5PJ - love the coke bottle design though!). 
  
 I turned up the volume and... nothing! Dead silent! Wow! Now I didn't expect that, no microsonics, nothing . I started "Mediterranean Sundance" (Friday Night in San Francisco) and it blew me away! I'm very familiar with that live track but it didn't give me the goosebumps the way I had them earlier today. For acoustic music I cannot imagine a better pairing. I love the warm sound, the wiiiiide soundstage, very transparent, and the balanced bass. The electronic track Breathe of Aurix combines a high-pitched lead with subs and the 339 had no issues striking a balance and presented the Chillstep tune beautifully. Again, I had not enjoyed that track that much in a long, long time. 
  
 Running through various test tracks I got stuck with Alanis Morissette's You Oughta Know. I thought the bass was a bit overwhelming (something I certainly didn't expect), and when the chorus kicked in, the lower mids and bass merged into a muddy amalgamation. I clearly need some more responsive tubes that can better deal with lower frequencies. Any hints?
  
 Up to this point, I had no experience with tube amps and my point of reference is solid-state. Yet, I don't have any other tubes to compare to, nor are tubes and amp properly burned in. I will be patience and cannot wait for the next opportunity to sit down and further explore my jazz and classic library.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@belgar, sounds like you will be having some fun. I have the Mullard 6080s as well, nice tubes, and they do seem pretty capable of producing plenty of bass. I haven't encountered anything yet that makes me think they produce too much bass, or get muddy as you described. I have that Alanis album here somewhere (she grew up here in Ottawa) so if I can find it I'll listen to that track, but if I remember that album is fairly loud and not so well recorded, but it has been a while. I worked with a guy who new Alanis in high school and he told me that she used to tell people she really thought she could make it in music and everybody used to tell her she was dreaming. I know she fizzled out after a couple of albums, but hard to deny that she didn't make it huge for a time.
  
 Anyway, glad your 339 has arrived, enjoy it, I agree with the feelings here that it is a special amp. I actually have a set of 800S on route so if I really like them I may sell off a few headphones and keep them. Cheers.
  
 Edit: is that the HE1000 or the X?


----------



## Ultrainferno

belgar said:


> Many headphones have come and left but I kept turning to my good old HD 650. Early 2015 I asked @Ultrainferno (Chord Hugo discussion on Headfonia) what his favourite amp was for his HD650 and he disclosed La Figaro 339. Well, 18 months later it is finally on my desk .


 
  
 I'm very glad you like it. I think I sold alot of 339s for Yuking since my review
  


sonic defender said:


> Edit: is that the HE1000 or the X?


 
  
 It's the HE-1000. I haven't really tried my He-1000 or my Edition X with the 339 yet and now the V2s of both are incoming already


----------



## belgar

ultrainferno said:


> I'm very glad you like it. I think I sold alot of 339s for Yuking since my review
> 
> 
> It's the HE-1000. I haven't really tried my He-1000 or my Edition X with the 339 yet and now the V2s of both are incoming already


 

 Judging from the mentions in this thread alone, you should have struck a deal with Yuking, then again, the community would miss your impartial reviews (tank you!). 
  
 It is the HE-1000 but since I'm re-discovering the HD650, it will likely collect some dust over the coming weeks... 
  
 Re: V2, don't miss HIFIMAN’s Lucky Upgrade Opportunity - actually, please do, to increase my chances


----------



## belgar

sonic defender said:


> I have that Alanis album here somewhere (she grew up here in Ottawa) so if I can find it I'll listen to that track, but if I remember that album is fairly loud and not so well recorded, but it has been a while. I worked with a guy who new Alanis in high school and he told me that she used to tell people she really thought she could make it in music and everybody used to tell her she was dreaming. I know she fizzled out after a couple of albums, but hard to deny that she didn't make it huge for a time.


 
  
 Canada has produced some impressive artists indeed. I'm referring to the remastered version from HDtracks (44.1kHz/24bit). The production budget was (audibly) modest - it was her debut after all - and you can even call it "over-produced" (lots of over-dubbing, panning, etc.). The remastering only partially fixed the issues. In my experience it is insightful to compare "poorer" recordings (Alanis' debut is not _that_ poorly produced!) across different setups as some gear is clearly less forgiving than others. I love her Jagged Little Pill, in particular also the Acoustic version. "You Oughta Know" seems quite demanding but sounds amazing with Hugo and the LCD-XC (punchy kicks, transparent, in particular also on the low end). Again, it may not be the 339, just my selection of tubes. More experienced rollers seem to have their favourite sets of tubes for different genres anyway.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan, wow, the 2399s are very nice. They have less bass in terms of quantity than the Mullards or RCAs, but they are quite clean sounding. Enough bass for sure, just cleaner sounding. Rather interesting. Nice to have on hand. I think I'll take them out and save the hours and use them sparingly as I take it they are harder to find and expensive. Thank you again, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> @Liu Junyuan, wow, the 2399s are very nice. They have less bass in terms of quantity than the Mullards or RCAs, but they are quite clean sounding. Enough bass for sure, just cleaner sounding. Rather interesting. Nice to have on hand. I think I'll take them out and save the hours and use them sparingly as I take it they are harder to find and expensive. Thank you again, I hope you are doing well.


 
 Thank you. This post made my week. I could not be happier that these tubes have found a good home from someone who appreciates them. I suppose the next question would be how do you find the compare with the 7236?
  
 After a pretty hard week, I needed to roll in my comfort tubes for the 339, which are invariably the RCA 6AS7G and the Tung-sol 6SJWGT. This combination produces a delectably rich, smooth, laid-back sound through the HD650s and are perfect for calming down the nerves, I think. Even if less neutral than some of the other combinations, this one definitely serves its purpose as the unabashed triple-layer of chocolate fudge ice cream combo of the 339.


----------



## belgar

I was told that input tubes (as oppose to power tubes) really don't need to be matched, as they are self biasing. 
  
 Is that true in your experience?


----------



## adeadcrab

Yeah


----------



## belgar

adeadcrab said:


> Yeah


 

 Thank you! You just saved me (and potentially others) some hard-earned money


----------



## adeadcrab

The the left and right tubes are on different circuits, as long as the tubes would normally sound the same then matching tubes does not matter.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My 339 input tubes are matched. The power tubes arent. Dual Mono.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> My 339 input tubes are matched. The power tubes arent. Dual Mono.


 
 I get my sets matched anyway, why not I guess if they are available. Plus, if I ever sold the tubes I suspect a lot of people would want/need matched. But yes, it is nice that with the 339 we don't have to match our power tubes! Nice bonus. Really like the HD800S with the 339. I haven't completely made up my mind if the 800S is for me, but it is pretty damn nice sounding. My issue is being a basshead lite, I struggle with bass when it doesn't have plenty of impact. That said, the quality of the bass from the 800S is outstanding.


----------



## wazzupi

liu junyuan said:


> Thank you. This post made my week. I could not be happier that these tubes have found a good home from someone who appreciates them. I suppose the next question would be how do you find the compare with the 7236?
> 
> After a pretty hard week, I needed to roll in my comfort tubes for the 339, which are invariably the RCA 6AS7G and the Tung-sol 6SJWGT. This combination produces a delectably rich, smooth, laid-back sound through the HD650s and are perfect for calming down the nerves, I think. Even if less neutral than some of the other combinations, this one definitely serves its purpose as the unabashed triple-layer of chocolate fudge ice cream combo of the 339.



I can't find that model of tubes from tung sol is that correct ? Any help in finding it would be appreciated id love to listen to them with my hd650s !


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wazzupi said:


> I can't find that model of tubes from tung sol is that correct ? Any help in finding it would be appreciated id love to listen to them with my hd650s !


 

 Are you referring to the 7236? Mine are Tung-sol. They do come up occasionally if you keep your eyes open. Also, I believe Woo Audio sells them separately to pair with the WA2/22. Scroll down to the tubes on the bottom right. I am not sure if this is possible or not, but you can always try:
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa2.html


----------



## wazzupi

liu junyuan said:


> Are you referring to the 7236? Mine are Tung-sol. They do come up occasionally if you keep your eyes open. Also, I believe Woo Audio sells them separately to pair with the WA2/22. Scroll down to the tubes on the bottom right. I am not sure if this is possible or not, but you can always try:
> 
> http://wooaudio.com/products/wa2.html



The tung-sol 6sjwgt you mentioned i cant seem to find them.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wazzupi said:


> The tung-sol 6sjwgt you mentioned i cant seem to find them.


 

 Those are a lot more difficult to find. The same advice goes for the above. They do show up from time to time. Ultrainferno secured a very good pair for me from his dealer. In fact, they are sitting in my 339 as I type this. I purchased another pair from a member selling his here. Just keep your eyes open, and they will show up. Luckily, there are great alternatives, especially if you have the EF86 adapters.


----------



## adeadcrab

how are all the types of WGT different? I have Sylvania branded WGT. Probably the most warm driver tubes I own.


----------



## Ultrainferno

wazzupi said:


> The tung-sol 6sjwgt you mentioned i cant seem to find them.


 
  
  


liu junyuan said:


> Those are a lot more difficult to find. The same advice goes for the above. They do show up from time to time. Ultrainferno secured a very good pair for me from his dealer. In fact, they are sitting in my 339 as I type this. I purchased another pair from a member selling his here. Just keep your eyes open, and they will show up. Luckily, there are great alternatives, especially if you have the EF86 adapters.


 
  
 I can easily get them ( RCA branded Tung Sol, mesh 6sj7wgt) but I won't go there for just one pair


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> I can easily get them ( RCA branded Tung Sol, mesh 6sj7wgt) but I won't go there for just one pair




Those are amazing driver tubes. I have another pair I so far like less (too soft) than those you secured. For anyone interested in a group buy, those are worth it. I am pretty much done buying tubes at the moment personally.


----------



## adeadcrab

And what model would that be?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Tung-sol.


----------



## adeadcrab

Wow! the tung sol are super soft sounding? I will stay away from them


----------



## Liu Junyuan

That does not mean all Tung-sol's are softer sounding. It may be to do with year, with variances in burn-in/tube life remaining. I hardly think it has much to do with the exact branding, although I could be wrong. I owned the Chatham rebrand of the TS 5998. They are identical; I currently own a Philips Miniwatt rebrand of the Mullard ECC35 for the ZDS. I think other factors are also at play.

It is not necessary to seek out an RCA rebrand specifically without more data definitely showing this rebrand is superior. I believe my TS have less life in them to be honest, as one tube I purchased with the batch was DOA.

Also, I did not say SUPER soft sounding.


----------



## wazzupi

has anyone successfully repaired a damaged La Figaro 339 ? I have a damaged volume pot  I can't adjust the volume without annoyingly messing with the knob until it stops making hissing sounds and or stops losing sound all together  I can post pics or if someone would like to pm me for a little troubleshooting I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wazzupi said:


> has anyone successfully repaired a damaged La Figaro 339 ? I have a damaged volume pot  I can't adjust the volume without annoyingly messing with the knob until it stops making hissing sounds and or stops losing sound all together  I can post pics or if someone would like to pm me for a little troubleshooting I would greatly appreciate it.




adeadcrab


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wazzupi said:


> has anyone successfully repaired a damaged La Figaro 339 ? I have a damaged volume pot  I can't adjust the volume without annoyingly messing with the knob until it stops making hissing sounds and or stops losing sound all together  I can post pics or if someone would like to pm me for a little troubleshooting I would greatly appreciate it.




I also had an issue similar to this, though it may be more similar to that of adeadcrab. It was my fault for pulling the power tube too forcefully, thus severing the solder. I eventually soldered it back myself and had been fine ever since.


----------



## wazzupi

liu junyuan said:


> I also had an issue similar to this, though it may be more similar to that of adeadcrab. It was my fault for pulling the power tube too forcefully, thus severing the solder. I eventually soldered it back myself and had been fine ever since.



Mine seems to be something with the silver metal box where the metal rod goes tightening doesnt do anything so I kinda dont know what to do besides unsolder it and i dont want to mess with that. I dont see any noticable damage from inside... 









[/IMG]

Those dates are correct fyi lol it got damaged from shipping it wasnt terribly damaged but the issue was never fixed with the volume pot. The rod like thing I can remove it easily by pulling it and its what I need to mess with to get it working, once I do though it functions no problem but i cant adjust the volume. I tried contacting the company but communication was pretty difficult so its been like this ever since.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wazzupi said:


> Mine seems to be something with the silver metal box where the metal rod goes tightening doesnt do anything so I kinda dont know what to do besides unsolder it and i dont want to mess with that. I dont see any noticable damage from inside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am revisiting my Svetlana 6N13S power tube and Svetlana EF86 mesh plate combination, after picking up another pair of the latter for cheap. This is an outstanding budget tube setup for the 339, conveying a dynamic, full, and balanced sound. They also look pretty nice, I think. I highly recommend this combination for a quality upgrade over stock tubes without spending a lot of money. I prefer it to some far more expensive combinations I have tried. (Using modded HD650).


----------



## wazzupi

liu junyuan said:


> Did you ever get this solved?



No I didn't and trying to find someone to fix it has been a passively and yearly process.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wazzupi said:


> No I didn't and trying to find someone to fix it has been a passively and yearly process.




I wish I could help and hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## wazzupi

Thank you I hope so.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's too quiet in here!
 I have new amp coming in, the Auris HA2SE, I wonder how it will make the 339 look


----------



## adeadcrab

enjoy


----------



## Sonic Defender

ultrainferno said:


> It's too quiet in here!
> I have new amp coming in, the Auris HA2SE, I wonder how it will make the 339 look


 
 Yes, if it isn't one of the really well known brands, gear that is awesome can sadly get ignored. Marketing and looks really help, mind you I like the looks of the 339 quite a bit. Sadly with having had to stay unemployed for a year to look after my daughter I may actually have to sell the 339. I'm just starting a new job soon, but it doesn't pay anywhere near as well as the job I had to leave and I may not even be able to keep it.


----------



## supabayes

ultrainferno said:


> It's too quiet in here!
> I have new amp coming in, the Auris HA2SE, I wonder how it will make the 339 look


 
  
@Ultrainferno
 Perhaps, it's been quiet because LF339 folks are enjoying their music and not restless about tubes and GAS. I am looking forward to your impression of the new amp. In the meantime, the LF339 continues to impress me as it scale to new gears I got recently. The amount of details that the Utopia and DAVE can deliver is crazy if you read the other threads. There are some who thinks that no amp is needed between them. Well, I hooked the LF339 to DAVE and Utopia, behold the LF presentation is delightful - even more 3D, as transparent as Dave headphone jack with little or no loss in details. Totally amazing. LF339 porn to share ... 
  

  
 LoL, I risked my life shooting this picture. The headphone was on a glass shelf 1 inch above the tubes. The shelf is heated by the tubes and too warm to touch. The headphone must not be left long on the shelf because Berylium is explosive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and should not be exposed to heat (like the tubes beneath).


----------



## Ultrainferno

impressive. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## supabayes

@Ultrainferno,
  
 Couple of questions to check with you.
  
 1. Have you listen to the ALO Studio 6? What is your opinion of it compared to the 339? 
  
 2. I was watching Currawong Youtube review of the Studio6 where he mentioned about using the the 6 headphone jacks to drive speakers. Are you aware of anyone who has attempted this with the 339? For some tube combination, the gain is so great that my volume level is at 8-9 o'clock. So I am wondering if there is any reason not to use the 339 headphone jack to run efficient speakers?


----------



## Ultrainferno

supabayes said:


> @Ultrainferno,
> 
> Couple of questions to check with you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. I have for sure, two of my friends have one. It is a great amp but its sound isn't like the 339 at all. Sure it depends on the tubes used but the S6 sounds more reference, cleaner, less warm. The S6 clearly wins on technicalities and it on paper is the best amp, but the 339 has that special tube warmth and smoothness
  
 2. I wouldn't use the S6 or the 339 to drive speakers. I'm sure there's some easy math that can be done to see if it can drive your speakers depending on their sensitivity and Ohm value but I wouldn't go there. I use my 300B tube amp for that or the Hifiman EF100 I think it is


----------



## supabayes

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## HalloweenJack

What is the internal voltage swing of the 339 at the power stage?
 (an example: My Violectric amp has +/- 30 V)


----------



## Seize

Despite having different components, is the 2011, the 2013 and the latest 2013 versions sound different?


----------



## Sonic Defender

seize said:


> Despite having different components, is the 2011, the 2013 and the latest 2013 versions sound different?


 
 The different tube choices would be where the sound differences occur. I'm not sure if one configuration provides more tube choices, or "better" tube choices.


----------



## adeadcrab

2013 is best version upgraded internals


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> 2013 is best version upgraded internals


 
 Do you think the internals make that much of a difference? I would have thought that the different tube choices between versions would have been the big factor, but I'm far from experienced in this area so I'll happily defer to your experience/knowledge.


----------



## adeadcrab

yes


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> yes


 
 Yes tubes, yes internals, or yes both?


----------



## adeadcrab

The internals

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/2055#post_10016559

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/1875#post_9500079


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Black makes the biggest difference. 

Tonight I am listening to Bendix 6080WB with Lieven's source's RCA 6SJ7WGT mesh plate drivers. This pairing strikes a nice balance between balance and musicality. Transucers are my loyal HD650s. Bad phone pic:


----------



## adeadcrab

enjoy.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> Black makes the biggest difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lovely Liu, a great tube combo for the 339. What headphones?
 I'm going to the tube place in exactly 7 hours from now. If anyone still needs those RCA branded Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT mesh plate drivers, now is the time to PM


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> Lovely Liu, a great tube combo for the 339. What headphones?
> I'm going to the tube place in exactly 7 hours from now. If anyone still needs those RCA branded Tung Sol 6SJ7WGT mesh plate drivers, now is the time to PM




HD650s 

To anyone who needs drivers, I would capitalize on Lieven's offer. They compete with mesh Telefunken EF86 as the best drivers I own for this amp, and they are better than my other pair of Tung Sol branded 6SJ7WGT. However, I realize it may already be too late.


----------



## Ultrainferno

liu junyuan said:


> HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is indeed. Did you get the HD6XX? The Massdrop HD650 for $199? I did, even though I already have the HD650


----------



## Liu Junyuan

ultrainferno said:


> It is indeed. Did you get the HD6XX? The Massdrop HD650 for $199? I did, even though I already have the HD650




So sorry for tardy reply. I have been too busy these days.

I abstained from the temptation. If I buy another headphone from that series, it would likely be the HD600. My HD650 (purchased 2010) is modded, and just for fun, I picked up a stock HD650 to see which I preferred. I preferred mine. 

However, I think it is an amazing deal and can easily see why you would want a backup pair.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

One of my new favorites: Tung-Sol 7236 paired with RCA 5693. I have been neglecting the RCA red for some months now, hastily dismissing them as too etchy and harsh sounding, like what one hears from a cheap solid state amp. Paired with the 7236, however, it is clear the 5693 is a fantastic driver. 
  
 I usually do not enjoy classical music from headphones, regardless of amplifier and headphone, even the HD800. With my faithful HD650 and 7236 - 5693 combination, every classical recording that played through my Roon playlist sounded beautiful. The first impression that hits me is a more life-like decay and attack to notes, conveying a tangible dynamic punch (probably a feature accentuated y the high-gain 7236) yet delicate finesse to sounds as they rise and fall naturally. The tonality and impact for instruments such as piano and violin are incredibly realistic, and strings in particular have this almost electric, textural "zing" to them I find so addicting. Both male and female voices are vivid, present, and rich. Multiple times while listening, I was startled by German voices (listening to Mozart) coming from behind and in front of my ear in the same room with me, certainly a feature of the Yggdrasil working in tangent with this amp and tube combination. Microdynamics are outstanding; there is a large decibal range between which notes rise and fall within the entire image itself , rather than the big macro-blob of sound I got with other drivers from the 7236. Formerly, I thought the 5693 killed the depth of staging, but both imaging (which is very neatly separated) and staging are more clearly defined when paired with 7236, a stage which can be more nebulous with other combinations.
  
 As a point of comparison, I tried all my other other driver tubes with the 7236, and with the exception of my JAN Philips, I was getting ready to sell them this weekend, as it became apparent to me that with bad pairings it is harsh and too forward.  But with the 5693, there appears to be a perfect synergy. This experience simply reinforces the well-known truism among veteran tube rollers that what matters most is synergy between driver and power tubes, not just the tubes isolated from one another.
  
 Am I saying this suddenly displaces my hitherto favorite combination, which is the Bendix 6080 WB and RCA/TS 6SJ7WGT? That remains to be determined with more comparisons, but for now, it comes very close. Perhaps a touch less smooth and layered but more textured around notes and vividly immediate.
  
 5693 are relatively cheap drivers for this amp. If you already have a pair of 7236, definitely consider them. Because audio memory is notoriously unreliable, I will switch back to my other favorite combinations to more precisely delineate the differences and to determine where they stand.
  
 Favorite combinations thus far, in no particular order (because dependent on mood and music), include:
  

GE 6AS7GA -- RCA or JAN Philips 6SJ7WGT
RCA 6AS7G -- Telefunken EF86 or RCA 6SJ7WGT
Bendix 6080WB -- RCA 6SJ7WGT
Tung-Sol 7236 - RCA5693
Svetlana Winged "C" - Sveltana EF86
  
 Bad phone pic (Sorry for the dust and piece of cat hair!):


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan, nice post, I always dig how involved in your listening and choices you are. It is inspiring. I have no higher Z headphones left to really maximize the 339 but it is such a lovely amp I can't tell if I will sell it. I should from a purely practical standpoint, but this hobby isn't that practical and the 339 is indeed special.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I agree, great post. I should bring to 339 into my day office so it can get more airtime


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Thank you so much, both of you. The 339 is just such a seductive amp. Unbelievable how therapeutic it has been for me. Even beside the Eddie Current ZDS, the 339 holds its own, precisely due to its inimitable signature, this sense of inner warmth. 

From what I can tell, fans of this signature need to check out Donald North's work above all for a refinement of it at a higher level. Something like a Stratus or Stellaris, impossibly unreachable at this point, would seem ideal for me. But until then, I am extremely pleased with the 339.


----------



## wadi

toopoor said:


> How does the 339 compare to, say, the LittleDot MKVI+? These two are my front runners for my HE-500 at the moment.


 
  


mradrian said:


> Dying to hear more as I am in the exact same position too.


 
  
 These were the questions of 2014 but they are the ones i'm trying to find out today lol


----------



## Ultrainferno

You all know I love my 339 and I've published a lot about it but now....now I have found the 339's big brother. The refined 339, the Master... Meet the Auris HA2SE


----------



## wadi

ultrainferno said:


> You all know I love my 339 and I've published a lot about it but now....now I have found the 339's big brother. The refined 339, the Master... Meet the Auris HA2SE


 
  
 Looking forward to hearing first impressions with HD800 compared to 339.


----------



## Ultrainferno

wadi said:


> Looking forward to hearing first impressions with HD800 compared to 339.


 
  
 Listening to that exact combo right now playing BillyJoel 
 Oh do note this amp is more then double the 339 price


----------



## Oskari

ultrainferno said:


> Listening to that exact combo right now playing BillyJoel
> Oh do note this amp is more then double the 339 price




And it obviously should appear in a thread of its own.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I am grieved to part with my 339, but economic necessity has reared it's ugly head so my extremely low hours new 6C5 version with some great tubes is going for $675US plus shipping. Shameless plug, sorry folks.


----------



## snip3r77

Hi guys, I bought of my 339 a couple of years ago. 

I think my right volume is a bit dirty hence I'd be sending it for servicing with my local technician.

Since my amp is the older generation , can anyone advise me on how to "update" it to be more reliable and maybe also which parts can be updated to enhance the sound.
Values of the component and location of it so that I can tell my technician would be good.

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## miltonic

First off, I wanted to thank all the members who contributed their knowledge and experience on this Figaro 339 thread, ie adeadcrab, UltraInferno and especially Liu Junyan, such amazing info you all have really helped me on my journey to assemble a fantastic headphone system. I'm a new member and audiophile newbie but have been lurking on head-fi over the last 2 months. I've been researching heavily on putting together a great headphone/amp/DAC and it is this thread that has solidified my decision. I have not made any purchases yet but have come to the conclusion of purchasing the Senn HD650 headphones, with the Figaro 339 amp and Gungnir MB DAC. I've been reading these threads for close to a hundred hours about others insight and experience, this is a combination that I feel confident will deliver an amazing experience and won't destroy my savings account 

 I'm still reading through this thread and others to educate myself better, and I still have to learn more about tube rolling (but I have seen great recommendations in this thread). I was thinking of going with Svetlanas for cheap as I get started, and be diligent for good deals on ebay for better tubes. Just wanted to say how much I appreciate everyone sharing their knowledge and happy to be a part of the community!

 -Matt


----------



## adeadcrab

enjoy


----------



## Ultrainferno

Great! Keep us posted


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Matt,

I just saw this now. I am listening to the 339 paired with the Holo Audio Spring DAC I am loaning as I type this, using Focal Utopia as headphone. This is a very beautiful pairing and rivals that of the Zana Deux, which is more than twice the price. I hope you can enjoy this amp as much as I continue to do. It is so unique that it would be irreplaceable for me. 

The Gungnir Multibit/339 pairing is outstanding. I would personally recommend modding your HD650 eventually but there is no rush. Either that, or try to trial an HD600, which I have just now finally acquired for use with the 339/ZDS.

Do not make the stupid mistake of buying too many tubes (unless you have money to burn). I would suggest going slowly, reading through the vast treasure of wisdom saved on this thread and the relevant tube rolling threads in order to target specific tubes. The only tubes at this point I would like to try that I have not tried would be Mullard 6080 or GEC 6AS7G/6080. But I honestly do not care to spend any more than I already have. You can enjoy this amp without spending too much. But you will want to replace the stock drivers ASAP.


----------



## UntilThen

This thread is so quiet now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll share a photo. This amp sounds really good with these tubes on a modded HD650.
  
 Siemens EF80 and Bendix 6080wb


----------



## jono454

Am now the owner of Sonic Defender's La Figaro 339 =D
  
 Very happy with how it pairs with my HD800's.


----------



## UntilThen

jono454 said:


> Am now the owner of Sonic Defender's La Figaro 339 =D
> 
> Very happy with how it pairs with my HD800's.


 
  
 Nice. What drivers are those?
  
 Here's a top view running EF80 and Tung Sol 5998.


----------



## jono454

untilthen said:


> Nice. What drivers are those?
> 
> Here's a top view running EF80 and Tung Sol 5998.


 
  
 RCA Radiotron and JAN 6080. 
  
 So far my favourite combination has been the RCA Radiotron and Chatham 2399. Also have the Mullard's i've yet to try...saving the best for last =)
 Very much new to tube rolling but enjoying every bit of it! 
  
 Any suggestions on where i might find a pair of Tung Sol 5998 ?


----------



## UntilThen

jono454 said:


> RCA Radiotron and JAN 6080.
> 
> So far my favourite combination has been the RCA Radiotron and Chatham 2399. Also have the Mullard's i've yet to try...saving the best for last =)
> Very much new to tube rolling but enjoying every bit of it!
> ...


 
  
 You don't need the Tung Sol 5998. Your Chatham 2399 is the same.
  
 I know your JAN 6080 is RCA but what tube is the RCA Radiotron?


----------



## Sonic Defender

untilthen said:


> You don't need the Tung Sol 5998. Your Chatham 2399 is the same.
> 
> I know your JAN 6080 is RCA but what tube is the RCA Radiotron?


 
 I sold Jon my 339. The RCA Radiotrons are driver tubes, and very nice. I told the story before, but I met an older gentleman who was a ham radio buff. He knew so much about tubes. He had even bought out a decommissioned radar installation full of military tubes and tube testing gear that NATO would use. Anyway, he used this insane tube tester that could test absolutely every single aspect of a tubes performance to military reliability specifications and matched me a perfect set of Radiotron tubes and now Jon has them. I miss the 339, but I didn't have any high Z headphones left and I hated to see it and those nice tubes just go to waste so I sold it. Glad it is being enjoyed as it deserves it. Plus it is only 4 hours away from me so nice to know it isn't far from home.


----------



## UntilThen

Thanks Sonic. That must be the RCA Radiotron 6C5G. The warmer version of 339 as offered on the yuking site.
  
 I won't be able to use that as I have the version of 339 that uses 6sj7. I do like both the RCA 5693 and EF80 with adapters as drivers.
  
 You would no doubt miss the 339. It's great sounding. I have amass quite a lot of power tubes from tube rolling on Elise and these comes in handy now on 339.


----------



## Oskari

untilthen said:


> That must be the RCA Radiotron 6C5G.




I think I can see VT-94 in the photo, so should be 6J5G.


----------



## Sonic Defender

untilthen said:


> Thanks Sonic. That must be the RCA Radiotron 6C5G. The warmer version of 339 as offered on the yuking site.
> 
> I won't be able to use that as I have the version of 339 that uses 6sj7. I do like both the RCA 5693 and EF80 with adapters as drivers.
> 
> You would no doubt miss the 339. It's great sounding. I have amass quite a lot of power tubes from tube rolling on Elise and these comes in handy now on 339.


 
 Yes, it is indeed the 6C5G variant of the 339. I absolutely do miss the 339 believe me, it really has a fantastic sound signature. It is always surprising to me that the 339 doesn't have more of a following here. I suspect tube amps are in general less popular, which is surprising, but even so I still would think the 339 would command more attention. Oh well, for those who try it there seems little doubt about how much they enjoy it so it will just be a small club!


----------



## UntilThen

oskari said:


> I think I can see VT-94 in the photo, so should be 6J5G.


 
  
 Thanks O. Both 6C5 and 6J5G works in that version of 339. As I couldn't the wording I thought it's the 6C5. 
  


sonic defender said:


> Yes, it is indeed the 6C5G variant of the 339. I absolutely do miss the 339 believe me, it really has a fantastic sound signature. It is always surprising to me that the 339 doesn't have more of a following here. I suspect tube amps are in general less popular, which is surprising, but even so I still would think the 339 would command more attention. Oh well, for those who try it there seems little doubt about how much they enjoy it so it will just be a small club!


 
  
 It isn't that tube amps are in general less popular. There's a resurgent interest in tube amps and it's steadily growing. It's more the fact that LF339 is made in China and not getting enough exposure. Nevertheless for those who have tried it, you'll find their glowing reviews.


----------



## Sonic Defender

untilthen said:


> Thanks O. Both 6C5 and 6J5G works in that version of 339. As I couldn't the wording I thought it's the 6C5.
> 
> 
> It isn't that tube amps are in general less popular. There's a resurgent interest in tube amps and it's steadily growing. It's more the fact that LF339 is made in China and not getting enough exposure. Nevertheless for those who have tried it, you'll find their glowing reviews.


 
 I'm pretty confident that solid state dominates, but that doesn't mean a significant number of people still enjoy tube amps. And yes, I agree, I have noticed a resurgence in interest in tubes as of late after a previous wave of interest had crested. I think the fact that SS is so darn easy will almost always keep it in the dominant spot, but who knows? I for one love both SS and valves. Yes, the made in China may be partially to blame (although that is ridiculous). Too bad, the 339 is amazing.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

@UntilThen
  
 When did you get the 339? I am glad you seem to be enjoying it. What headphones are you enjoying out of it most? I know you are a T1 fan, which I have never tried. I did enjoy the DT880 from the 339 when I had it. Also, since you have access to so many delectable tubes, it would be interesting to read about your favorite pairings. Depending on the mood and music, I have a lot of favorite combos, with the Bendix 6080WB/Tung-Sol 6S7J7T (mesh-plates) probably being at the top of what I have heard. I have not tried the EF80 variant of tubes yet, since I went with the EF86 adapters sold by Yuking instead. Finally, once you have more time with the 339, I would be interested in seeing how it compares to the Elise. The 339 very much has its own sound signature that makes it hold a unique place in my small collection of amps. 
  
@jono454
  
 As aforementioned, your Chatham 2399 are synonymous with the Tung-sol 5998. Those are, in fact, a very nice pair of tubes I sold to Sonic Defender. I still regret having to sell them at the time, as they were tied for my second favorite power tube. Certainly, the dynamics and bass slam have been unmatched by any other tube I have heard on this amp. It is good to see they are still getting use!


----------



## jono454

liu junyuan said:


> @jono454
> 
> As aforementioned, your Chatham 2399 are synonymous with the Tung-sol 5998. Those are, in fact, a very nice pair of tubes I sold to Sonic Defender. I still regret having to sell them at the time, as they were tied for my second favorite power tube. Certainly, the dynamics and bass slam have been unmatched by any other tube I have heard on this amp. It is good to see they are still getting use!


 
  
 Agreed they sound absolutely wonderful =D.
  
 Was hoping to find another set as a spare just in case anything should happen to the Chatham 2399's.


----------



## UntilThen

liu junyuan said:


> @UntilThen
> 
> When did you get the 339? I am glad you seem to be enjoying it. What headphones are you enjoying out of it most? I know you are a T1 fan, which I have never tried. I did enjoy the DT880 from the 339 when I had it. Also, since you have access to so many delectable tubes, it would be interesting to read about your favorite pairings. Depending on the mood and music, I have a lot of favorite combos, with the Bendix 6080WB/Tung-Sol 6S7J7T (mesh-plates) probably being at the top of what I have heard. I have not tried the EF80 variant of tubes yet, since I went with the EF86 adapters sold by Yuking instead. Finally, once you have more time with the 339, I would be interested in seeing how it compares to the Elise. The 339 very much has its own sound signature that makes it hold a unique place in my small collection of amps.


 
  
 Hi LJ,
  
 Fancy finally getting my hands on a 339, especially when I had a hard time debating between it and Elise at the time of purchase back in Oct 2015. Well it was you who steered me towards Elise. 
  
 A sale came up in the aussie forum. The price was too good to pass up on, even though I have already ordered Euforia and it's coming at the end of the month. The seller bought the 339 from Yuking about 4 years ago. It is in good condition and works without a hitch. I was given a choice of drivers and so I chose the Siemens EF80 with Yuking's nice adapters. Additionally I bought the RCA 5693 from the seller. I also believe this to be the version before the 2013 upgrade because I can see a bit of the 2 yellow parts through the top ventilation holes.
  
 I only had the 339 for 4 days so I'll take my time listening to it before making any comparisons with Elise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This amp surprised me in that for all I read about it being warm and lush, it ain't particularly that. There's really good rhythm and pace. You can certainly get a more neutral and brighter tone with some tubes. Another surprise is that it pairs very well with 'mediocre power tubes', such as GE 6AS7GA and Svetlana 6H13C. Even RCA 6080 sounds good on it. 
  
 My favourite at this point in time is the Siemens EF80 with Bendix 6080wb. Also like 5998 with it as power tubes but more so the Bendix.
  
 To my utter surprise, I'm enjoying my modded HD650 with 339 and the above tubes combination. I even prefer the Senns to my T1 for this pairing. Simply put, I've never heard the modded HD650 sounded so good before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Alright let me listen for a much longer time.
  
 Cheers.
  
  
 Ps... I would like to get my hands on the RCA 6SJ7GT mesh plates. Do you have a spare pair to sell?


----------



## UntilThen

Might be premature to say that I prefer the HD650 over T1. 
  
 In the last hour, my T1 is hitting all the right notes with 339 and EF80 with Bendix 6080wb. I like the tightness of tone and crystalline clarity. Both headphones are very enjoyable. T1 has a leaner tone and much more revealing. Wider soundstage definitely. Bass is taut and tight on the T1. I like it.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

untilthen said:


> Hi LJ,
> 
> Fancy finally getting my hands on a 339, especially when I had a hard time debating between it and Elise at the time of purchase back in Oct 2015. Well it was you who steered me towards Elise.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree on your decision to wait before making a full evaluation. The very first day I received the 339, I was struck by how powerful and punchy it could be, so I understand what you mean. 
  
 Yes, in fact, when I typed my post to you, I was running GE 6AS7GA, which sounds _fantastic_ with the HD650--they lend a very nice neutral and snappy character to the amp. Now, I am running with the 6H13C, and that was before I saw your post. My drivers atm are the Telefunken EF86 silver plates. I have always struggled to come up with the words for how these drivers sound, but they can best be described as lending a fullness and weighty dynamic punch, particularly in the mid-bass, to the Sennheisers. There is relative density and solidity to their impact, as compared with the more airy and delicate presentation from a mesh plate. 
  
 I am eager to hear your impressions of the Euforia.
  
 In fact, I should have asked, since I have always wanted to know, what does the 339 sound like compared to the Dark Voice 336? 
  
 Edit: here is an example of the drivers I am using with the Svetlanas. These have the diamond bottoms and were not exactly cheap, a bit more expensive than what this one is selling for. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-EF86-TELEFUNKEN-audio-tubes-NOS-EF-86-/282359526912?hash=item41bdf07600:g:RD0AAOSwImRYefEf


----------



## UntilThen

liu junyuan said:


> In fact, I should have asked, since I have always wanted to know, what does the 339 sound like compared to the Dark Voice 336?


 
  
 I'll get the easy question out of the way first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DV336se can performed pretty well. Let's just forget about the price for a moment. I gave it the best tubes possible. Tung Sol 6SN7gt mouse ears and Bendix 6080wb. I thought it sounded very good.
  
 However as soon as I switch over to La Figaro 339, the difference is great. 339 just sizzles with it's impact. Clarity, details, energy, soundstage and attack. It's just way ahead of DV336se. I just don't feel like going back to DV336se after that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 My 2 favourite tube combinations on LF339 are:-
  
 Siemens EF80 and Bendix 6080wb
 RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 5998
  
 I can't decide which I like better. They are both very good.


----------



## windcar

Anyone able to give a comparison between this and Torpedo III in terms of resolution, details and clarity?


----------



## jono454

untilthen said:


> I'll get the easy question out of the way first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Found these on eBay, are they similar to what you have?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Matched-Pair-RCA-USA-5693-Hi-Fi-6SJ7-Metal-Vacuum-Tubes-100-/122358504246?hash=item1c7d229b36:g:FPgAAOSwcLxYLzOU


----------



## adeadcrab

jono454 said:


> Found these on eBay, are they similar to what you have?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Matched-Pair-RCA-USA-5693-Hi-Fi-6SJ7-Metal-Vacuum-Tubes-100-/122358504246?hash=item1c7d229b36:g:FPgAAOSwcLxYLzOU


 
  
 Those are the 5693 and are great


----------



## UntilThen

Yes those are the RCA 5693 that I have. I will try EF86 next.


----------



## miltonic

liu junyuan said:


> Matt,
> 
> I just saw this now. I am listening to the 339 paired with the Holo Audio Spring DAC I am loaning as I type this, using Focal Utopia as headphone. This is a very beautiful pairing and rivals that of the Zana Deux, which is more than twice the price. I hope you can enjoy this amp as much as I continue to do. It is so unique that it would be irreplaceable for me.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the advice Liu, and sorry for my late response! I ordered the amp over a month ago from Shenzhenaudio and they told me that they were notified that La Figaro company was on holiday until February 13th, and wouldn't be able to build the amp until then. They asked if I still wanted to place my order and just wait, or try to order again after the 13th. I had to dial down my excitement and kind of forget about the 339 since it seemed like so long of a wait, but I did place my order anyway since I've decided it's the amp I want 

 Anyway, I just got an email today from the seller that they shipped my amp with its tracking number, so I'm getting excited again. I was checking out the vaunted Tungsol 5998s and RCA 5693s on ebay. Not much offerings and the ones that are available are very expensive so I came back to the forum to recheck other suggested pairings. Sounds like I need to replace stock ASAP. I know you've offered a bunch of pairings you liked as have others, just got to dig back a bit and find those posts haha!  Thanks so much for sharing your favorite tube pairings at least I feel I have options that won't break the bank. I'll re-read through your posts and others for favorite tube pairings, the Bendix sounds compelling, haven't checked their price though 

 I didn't pull the trigger on the Gungnir MB, I'm really close but had an expense on the house to deal with so I'm holding off. Maybe I should research the HoloAudio Spring DAC as well, but I'm pretty unclear with how DACs even work, I've got a computer science degree but the audiospeak of DAC technology is over my head currently. I'm a newb to all this audiophile stuff, really I have no personal comparisons to quality, I'm going off the compelling arguments by everyone on headfi and headfonia reviews but I feel like everyone here is very passionate about their choice with the Figaro 339 and that says a lot. I'll keep reading your posts and learning as much as I can. Now that I know the 339 is on its way I'll be tenaciously lurking on this thread lol.

 Have a great evening!

 -Matt


----------



## Ultrainferno

we look forward to your feedback


----------



## gug42

Anyone tried to buy it from aliexpress ?  any recommandation ?
  
 Regards,


----------



## adeadcrab

Hi, yes the LF339 is a good high-end amp, get it from www.yuking09.com/product/la-figaro-339/


----------



## gug42

Really interested by this one ! for sure... !
 But 850$ from yuking ... and 770$ from aliexpress ...
  
 Regards,


----------



## adeadcrab

shows up as 730/750 for me on yuking09, depending on the input tubes selected. I bought my amp from ebay and had issues with shipping. I recommend buying directly from the company.


----------



## gug42

Hello, 

I take into account shipping price to europe, 120 $ from yuking 

Regards,


----------



## wadi

gug42 said:


> Really interested by this one ! for sure... !
> But 850$ from yuking ... and 770$ from aliexpress ...
> 
> Regards,


 
  
 I have had a bad experience with them recently.


----------



## gug42

Ok thx for the info bad news


----------



## gug42

What input tube did you recommand and why ? 6N5P version or 6J4P ?

Thx

Regards,


----------



## adeadcrab

i recommend you read the thread


----------



## gug42

Hello, 

Well beside. Triode vs pentade... I doesnt understand something

Well what version offer the lowest output impedance ? 

The tube doesnt seems to be cheaper..


Is there any adapter between 6c5 to 6j4p ? Or it s impossible ? 

Thx in advance


----------



## miltonic

Well I received the 339 amp today. Just unpacked it and wanted to share my initial impressions with where I ordered from, shipping experience, and out of the box impressions. I bought the amp from shenzhenaudio.com, a Chinese audio retailer. I was considering buying directly from Yuking, but saw that shenzhen could ship for $100 less so I decided to take the risk. Overall it took 7 days for the package to reach Montana, US, coming all the way from China. I thought this was very acceptable. Also, the packaging was very well protected, they used a meticulously wrapped styrofoam outer layer over the box, with reinforced thick foam padding inside the box. All parts were in excellent shape, no shipping damage due to very good packaging. I researched the seller before I bought and found one person who disliked their experience, so it made me a little wary but after judging my own personal experience, the seller was top-notch. Prompt and respectful communication, even though I was e-mailing someone in China they spoke competent English, were polite, and punctual to return my messages. I spoke specifically with someone named Kerwin, I'd highly recommend purchasing from them if you are considering this amp, it was a very smooth experience and I saved $100 in shipping.
  
 Speaking of saving $100 in shipping costs, I'm surprised I was able to do this, because this amp is HUGE. I mean, the pictures don't do it justice, it is 50% bigger than I was imagining it on my desktop. It is heavy too, but I was more prepared for the weight than I was the pure size. It is making me consider storing it in an alternate spot as it takes up a lot of desk real estate which I have in limited supply. It does look sexy though, the brushed silver aluminum finish has no flaws, I inspected it over thoroughly and there are no defects in its finish, quality construction is there.
  
 So...I have yet to plug the thing in and hear it lol. There is ZERO documentation so I'm trying to figure out what I need in the chain to connect it too my computer, I'm researching this thread to find out other's source/cable/dac recommendations but I'm just figuring this out as I go along. Hell, I don't even know what type of cables I need to connect this to a source. I don't know the type of headphone input in the front either, I think it's 1/4" stereo but I can't tell it looks a little different lol. I wish I wasn't such a audio noob. Excited to be on this journey though!

 Will post more updates as I make progress on getting this thing set up


----------



## Liu Junyuan

miltonic said:


> Well I received the 339 amp today. Just unpacked it and wanted to share my initial impressions with where I ordered from, shipping experience, and out of the box impressions. I bought the amp from shenzhenaudio.com, a Chinese audio retailer. I was considering buying directly from Yuking, but saw that shenzhen could ship for $100 less so I decided to take the risk. Overall it took 7 days for the package to reach Montana, US, coming all the way from China. I thought this was very acceptable. Also, the packaging was very well protected, they used a meticulously wrapped styrofoam outer layer over the box, with reinforced thick foam padding inside the box. All parts were in excellent shape, no shipping damage due to very good packaging. I researched the seller before I bought and found one person who disliked their experience, so it made me a little wary but after judging my own personal experience, the seller was top-notch. Prompt and respectful communication, even though I was e-mailing someone in China they spoke competent English, were polite, and punctual to return my messages. I spoke specifically with someone named Kerwin, I'd highly recommend purchasing from them if you are considering this amp, it was a very smooth experience and I saved $100 in shipping.
> 
> Speaking of saving $100 in shipping costs, I'm surprised I was able to do this, because this amp is HUGE. I mean, the pictures don't do it justice, it is 50% bigger than I was imagining it on my desktop. It is heavy too, but I was more prepared for the weight than I was the pure size. It is making me consider storing it in an alternate spot as it takes up a lot of desk real estate which I have in limited supply. It does look sexy though, the brushed silver aluminum finish has no flaws, I inspected it over thoroughly and there are no defects in its finish, quality construction is there.
> 
> ...




That is good news you have received the amp without any apparent physical blemishes and will likely be helpful information for others. That is also a very long distance. If in your position, I would feel anxious to listen to it. Certainly that should be tested ASAP.

As far as connections, I am afraid you will encounter no little amount of debate. Of course, you will indisputably need RCA interconnect cables. I use relatively inexpensive ones. These are connected to the output of an external DAC (mine is Schiit Audio Yggdrasil and was for a long time less expensive ones).The DAC receives a signal from my PC by means of AES, which is the strongest input on my DAC. However, most people use a USB cable to output a signal from their conputer to the DAC, as I did also for several years (this is usually the most convenient yet noisiest and least pleasant option). Some use CD transports and vinyl rigs as well. I sometimes use CD, but my transport is a piece of junk. Prior to my current Lynx sound interface, I used a Sonore microRendu as a source, which was very good but which did not allow for a direct AES signal. 

I am assuming you already knew/own some of the above. You will probably need to spend some more, but you can easily keep costs down and still get really good sound. Another excellent Chinese company is audio-gd, which is competitive price and value wise with the likes of Schiit. If you have absolutely nothing, I would suggest starting slow, as diminishing returns kick in quite fast in this hobby. 

As for tubes, a lot of information already exists on this thread and on the 6AS7G thread.


----------



## miltonic

Liu, once again thanks for the insight! This is a really dumb question but why does the front headphone out have 3 slits in it? It looks like a 1/4" jack but slightly different. Was trying to read through this thread and google but haven't seen anyone mention it yet, maybe it's so obvious to most. Wish there was a manual so I wouldn't have to prostrate myself before the audiophiles here with my mundane questions lol. 

 I don't have a DAC yet and was just hoping to play it directly from my computer initially.  I'm assuming I can plug an RCA to 1/8" stereo cable from the back of the amp to my headphone input on the PC? Probably going to pick up a lot of interference and substandard sound from the PC source without a DAC but at this point I just want to test this thing out and need to figure out the right cable to buy. What do you think of the Yggdrassil? Seems to be the end game for most when it comes to DACs. I was thinking the Gungnir MB to save money but have no base to compare to. I know you've tried a number of DAC's, would love to hear your thought on overall preference. You and others have provided a ton of info on tubes and favorite tube combinations, I'm compiling a list of those, not sure what tubes would pair best with classical music which is my favorite but I'm still working my way through the thread so hopefully someone has commented on that.
  
 Do you watch movies through your computer while listening through your amp, or just strictly music? I use my computer for multiple forms of digital entertainment so was curious if the amp performs well with other media using sound? Hope your week is treating you well!
  
 -Matt


----------



## Liu Junyuan

miltonic said:


> Liu, once again thanks for the insight! This is a really dumb question but why does the front headphone out have 3 slits in it? It looks like a 1/4" jack but slightly different. Was trying to read through this thread and google but haven't seen anyone mention it yet, maybe it's so obvious to most. Wish there was a manual so I wouldn't have to prostrate myself before the audiophiles here with my mundane questions lol.
> 
> 
> I don't have a DAC yet and was just hoping to play it directly from my computer initially.  I'm assuming I can plug an RCA to 1/8" stereo cable from the back of the amp to my headphone input on the PC? Probably going to pick up a lot of interference and substandard sound from the PC source without a DAC but at this point I just want to test this thing out and need to figure out the right cable to buy. What do you think of the Yggdrassil? Seems to be the end game for most when it comes to DACs. I was thinking the Gungnir MB to save money but have no base to compare to. I know you've tried a number of DAC's, would love to hear your thought on overall preference. You and others have provided a ton of info on tubes and favorite tube combinations, I'm compiling a list of those, not sure what tubes would pair best with classical music which is my favorite but I'm still working my way through the thread so hopefully someone has commented on that.
> ...




Matt,

Feel free to ask.

That is a 1/4 inch headphone jack. 

As for your idea of outputing a signal from the headphone jack on your computer, I suppose it might allow you to test to see if it works. In that case, you could equally output a signal from your phone. But that would be double-amping, which would result in lower fidelity and distorted sound. You will want to find another source. The Gungnir MB is very good. From Schiit's lineup, you could also opt for the entry-level Modi MB, which would be far better than where I began. Obviously Gungnir MB is much better, and as far as DACs are concerned, could very well be end-game for a headphone setup. Other ones to look at would be NAD M51, possibly audio-gd's newest singularly 19, Emotiva Stealth DC-1, Meier Daccord, or I guess a Chord DAC. Too many options really. Or if you have a CD player, that would work for testing purposes as well.

I do not watch many movies on my PC, mainly music and some games occasionally. The HD800, which I sold, were amazing for movie watching (and games). As tubes (and capacitors) have a finite life, I prefer to save my tube amps for music only. I do have a little solid state amp for other applications.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Actually, If I'm not mistaken, that headphone out plug has a balanced connection for some weird connector or something. I can't really remember


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Right; Meier uses the same out plug on his amps. However, it does also take 1/4 inch headphone connectors.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

untilthen said:


> I'll get the easy question out of the way first.
> 
> DV336se can performed pretty well. Let's just forget about the price for a moment. I gave it the best tubes possible. Tung Sol 6SN7gt mouse ears and Bendix 6080wb. I thought it sounded very good.
> 
> ...




I missed this post. I highly appreciate it.
I have always been curious about the comparison with the 336, whether, for instance, the 339 was just a super 336 (or just one per each channel). 

The amp never ceases to amaze me. I had an outstanding listening session last night using the HD600, driven by RCA 6AS7G/Telefunken EF86 drivers. I agree on the Bendix and 5998. I am stupid for selling my Chathams, but another owner here is able to use them, so that takes off some of the sting. I have yet to hear the EF80. RCA 5693 is very nice.


----------



## UntilThen

Correct. My headphone jacks are 1/4 inch plugs. 
  
 Was about to post and saw your post LJ.
  
 I just bought a pair of cheap Mazda Thorn EF86 from Langrez and adapters from Mrs Xuling. Also bought the c3g to 6sj7 adapter from her because I wanted to try my Valvo c3g/s in LF339. I think Ultra doesn't seem to like the c3g in LF but I want to hear it. 
  
 Then I went adapter crazy and got Mrs Xuling to make EF86 to 6sn7 for Elise and will be trying that too.
  
 Yup. No comparison between LF339 and DV336se. Figaro has not just the punch and bass weight. It is articulate, with impressive instruments separation and placements. Very nice wide soundstage. Tone is immensely tunable with tubes too.


----------



## jono454

So i ended up buying these tubes,
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/401284026834?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 Received them yesterday and when i plugged them in i don't think they're working very well if at all. There's static when i adjust the volume and sound is very very low.
  
 Not sure if i bought the wrong tubes or something is wrong with them =/ Hoping someone might have an opinion.


----------



## miltonic

Ok good to know. Sounds like plugging the amp into the headphone out on the PC sound card is not going to cut it  It appears I really need a DAC to test this, since all my music is off my computer. I might go with your suggestion to get a lower end Schiit DAC, enjoy what I have, and upgrade in time. It will be light years ahead of what I'm currently using.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

jono454 said:


> So i ended up buying these tubes,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/401284026834?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...




Those look like the correct tubes. That sounds like they may be dead. How long did you run them for? If they do not wake up atter running them for a reasonable time, I would contact the seller. I have had one DOA tube so far, and the effect was no sound whatsoever from that channel.


----------



## jono454

liu junyuan said:


> Those look like the correct tubes. That sounds like they may be dead. How long did you run them for? If they do not wake up atter running them for a reasonable time, I would contact the seller. I have had one DOA tube so far, and the effect was no sound whatsoever from that channel.


 
  
 I let the amp warm up for about 30 minutes before plugging in headphones and turning volume up.
  
 Looks like might be DOA but i'll give it another shot tonight just to be sure.


----------



## Ultrainferno

untilthen said:


> Correct. My headphone jacks are 1/4 inch plugs.
> 
> Was about to post and saw your post LJ.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I should test that again. I completely forgot I had those C3G to 6SJ7 adapters. But where to find them...


----------



## UntilThen

ultrainferno said:


> Actually, If I'm not mistaken, that headphone out plug has a balanced connection for some weird connector or something. I can't really remember


 
  
 You are correct. 
  
 This is a conversation you had with this gentleman from way back then. He converted his HD650 6.5mm jack to a xlr 3pin connector and plug in to the 339 with 'great result' ... in his words.
  
 Apparently the 339's headphone connector is a neutrik combo that takes both 6.3mm and 3 pin xlr connectors. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/502306/la-figaro-339/315#post_7470357


----------



## UntilThen

jono454 said:


> So i ended up buying these tubes,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/401284026834?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 
  
 339 comes with 2 variants of tubes.
  
 a.   6j4p / 6sj7 / 6$4c
  
 b.   6c5 / 6j5 / 6j5c / L63
  
 I believe your 339 is the 'b' variant whereas mine is the 'a' variant. 
  
 You wouldn't be able to use RCA 5693 (which is a robust 6sj7 in a metal casing)... unless there is an adapter for it. 
  
 In my 339, I'm able to use 6sj7 or 5693 straight in the driver slot without an adapter. I do need an adapter for EF80 and a separate adapter for EF86. Likewise I don't think your version of 339 can use EF80 or EF86.
  
 Your version of 339 is supposed to be warmer sounding and there should be enough drivers there to satisfy you. 
  
 If I'm wrong with this post, please free to correct me.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Well, I assumed he knew which version of the amp he had. If not, it seems some buyers really need to do some basic research before spending $700 on an amp and randomly purvhasing tubes. If it is the correct version, I would contact the seller.


----------



## jono454

Will be a lesson learned =)


----------



## UntilThen

liu junyuan said:


> Well, I assumed he knew which version of the amp he had. If not, it seems some buyers really need to do some basic research before spending $700 on an amp and randomly purvhasing tubes. If it is the correct version, I would contact the seller.


 
  
 Jono bought the amp off @Sonic Defender so he's probably not aware.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Yes mine was the B variant. Sorry to see jono454 has had a tube purchasing misstep. I thought it was clear what variant my 339 was? Sorry to Jon if it wasn't. I was also confident he would be fine as I knew he was active in this thread which is where I was starting to learn about the tubes. Anyway as jono454 has said, it will be a lesson learned, hopefully not a very expensive one.


----------



## ReneTS

Is anyone able to contact Yuking? On the contact form I am not able to see the captcha on either my windows or mac computer. I have tried different browsers, so please tell if anyone has their email?


----------



## xmdkq

You can use this email below xmdkq@tom.com


----------



## Liu Junyuan

It has been back and forth between ZDS and 339 all night. Utopia, HD600, HD650. Yggy via Lynx 16e card as source. Both very good in different ways, but it is totally dependent on tubes, and I am purposely using a darker set in both. 339 remains more dreamy (and thus more immersive) with my transducers, yet powerful and spacious. ZDS slightly more transparent and resolving; slams hard yet more refined. Huge caveat due to tubes used, as I need Bendix, 7236, or GE 6AS7GA for a more neutral set. Tungsol 6SU7GTY RBP as driver in ZDS--if I really wanted to play hard, it would be Mullard ECC35 (but equally so different tubes in 339).

339 is very close to ZDS. And it wins on pure enjoyment level most of the time. I have come to truly appreciate the suggestions upon entering this thread for the RCA 6AS7G/TS EF86 mesh combo.


----------



## UntilThen

LF339 really sings with Mazda Thorn EF86 and Svetlana 6H13C. Cheap tubes but the sound is glorious. I do prefer EF86 over EF80. Just a lot more resolving with details and clarity... and the soundstage.... wide 
  
 Listening with T1.


----------



## adeadcrab

Svetlana do not get enough praise here
  
 enjoy


----------



## UntilThen

liu junyuan said:


> It has been back and forth between ZDS and 339 all night. Utopia, HD600, HD650. Yggy via Lynx 16e card as source. Both very good in different ways, but it is totally dependent on tubes, and I am purposely using a darker set in both. 339 remains more dreamy (and thus more immersive) with my transducers, yet powerful and spacious. ZDS slightly more transparent and resolving; slams hard yet more refined. Huge caveat due to tubes used, as I need Bendix, 7236, or GE 6AS7GA for a more neutral set. Tungsol 6SU7GTY RBP as driver in ZDS--if I really wanted to play hard, it would be Mullard ECC35 (but equally so different tubes in 339).
> 
> 339 is very close to ZDS. And it wins on pure enjoyment level most of the time. I have come to truly appreciate the suggestions upon entering this thread for the RCA 6AS7G/TS EF86 mesh combo.


 
  
 LJ, thanks for the impressions of both tube amps. I've no doubt you are experiencing the best sonic signatures with your gear. Glad to hear that the Figaro is holding up well against the ZDS.


----------



## gug42

Hello

So no probleme with low impedance headphone (50 ohms and 100db sensitivity) ? 

Thx


----------



## adeadcrab

no


----------



## wadi

What is the volume knob position with HD800? Mine are around 2 o'clock. I'm also wondering which tubes affect the gain more?


----------



## adeadcrab

7236 and 5998


----------



## gug42

gug42 said:


> Hello
> 
> So no probleme with low impedance headphone (50 ohms and 100db sensitivity) ?
> 
> Thx


 
  
  


adeadcrab said:


> no


 
  
 Cool, great 
 Si it will be ok with a fostex th-x00 and a shure srh1540 ? 
 (Sorry to re-ask, i'd like to be sure ... I ve read that ouput impedance is too high for thoses headphones .... and the bass will be negatively impacted ...)
  
  


adeadcrab said:


> 7236 and 5998


 
  
 From my read thoses tubes will lower the ouput impedance.
 At the begining of this thread :
 http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/946485/


----------



## Sonic Defender

adeadcrab said:


> no


 
 Well, I have to say that with my 64ohm Sony Z1R I actually found the bass too become too warm and less controlled. It could be expectation bias, but I have to say it seemed very obvious at the time. Despite that, I have no doubt that even if the changes I thought I was hearing were real and not "expected" I could see some people actually really liking it. The midrange on the Z1R when driven by the 339 was amazing I thought, very rich and tactile.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Well, I have to say that with my 64ohm Sony Z1R I actually found the bass too become too warm and less controlled. It could be expectation bias, but I have to say it seemed very obvious at the time. Despite that, I have no doubt that even if the changes I thought I was hearing were real and not "expected" I could see some people actually really liking it. The midrange on the Z1R when driven by the 339 was amazing I thought, very rich and tactile.




It depends on the headphone. Probably the closest to that I tried was the Fostex TH-X00, which sounded very good only with EF86 TF silver shields as drivers, but still it was not as well controlled as from other amps on hand; another example of a less than ideal pairing would be the AKG K7XX, which sounds VERY good from something with high-current like a Lyr.

The HE-500 is an example of a low-impedance headphone that sounds beautiful from the 339. I have heard good things about the LCD-2, too, though have not tried it. Why this is so is beyond me. All I can say is that upon receiving the 339, I sold all other amps that were supposed to drive the HE-500 better than OTLs.

Finally, the Utopia, being low impedance, also sounds great from both OTLs on hand. 

On another topic, other recent headphones which are high impedance and about which I suspect would pair very well with the 339, include the ZMF Atticus/Eikon and the Beyerdynamic DT1990/Amiron.


----------



## Sonic Defender

liu junyuan said:


> The HE-500 is an example of a low-impedance headphone that sounds beautiful from the 339. I have heard good things about the LCD-2, too, though have not tried it. Why this is so is beyond me. All I can say is that upon receiving the 339, I sold all other amps that were supposed to drive the HE-500 better than OTLs.


 
 I believe planar headphones have less variability in frequency response as the output impedance of the amp changes. I was spending some time researching the topic a while back, but sadly just as I was starting to get a better understanding of things I had to reallocate my time elsewhere so I'm not positive about that. Either way, I can concur, I really liked the LCD 2F I owned with the 339. I can't say that I recall the bass becoming less controlled and warmer sounding as I did with the Z1R. I also somehow suspect that with dynamic drivers the size of the driver is important to the amplifiers ability to dampen it effectively so perhaps the large 70mm driver in the Z1R versus the 40mm Utopia driver might explain how you found the Utopia to work well with the 339?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> I believe planar headphones have less variability in frequency response as the output impedance of the amp changes. I was spending some time researching the topic a while back, but sadly just as I was starting to get a better understanding of things I had to reallocate my time elsewhere so I'm not positive about that. Either way, I can concur, I really liked the LCD 2F I owned with the 339. I can't say that I recall the bass becoming less controlled and warmer sounding as I did with the Z1R. I also somehow suspect that with dynamic drivers the size of the driver is important to the amplifiers ability to dampen it effectively so perhaps the large 70mm driver in the Z1R versus the 40mm Utopia driver might explain how you found the Utopia to work well with the 339?




That makes sense. As for the Utopia, I have no idea why it works so well, perhaps due to a bump in its impedance curve. Ideally, I would access a top-shelf SS amp with lower OI to determine which I prefer, as it is possible the 339's high OI is holding back some of the speed of the already fast Utopia (confirmed only slightly by using my DIY SS and ZDS on low gain). I still do not find it slow or limp though, which is how the Fostex and AKGs sounded.


----------



## gug42

Thx for thoses informations about headphones who pair well and no so well  !
  
 So, i can extrapolate than a shure srh1540 will not make a good match ?  50ohms and 99db sensitivity ....


----------



## Sonic Defender

@Liu Junyuan, can you check out this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf/3090#post_13396863​ I simply made the suggestions that some members have found the 339 can compare well to the Zana Deux in performance and a poster essentially called this a hype thread and implied the 339 was a joke compared to the Zana Deux. I don't think the poster is in a position to make such pronouncements so perhaps you could pop into the thread and offer your take?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> @Liu Junyuan
> , can you check out this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf/3090#post_13396863​ I simply made the suggestions that some members have found the 339 can compare well to the Zana Deux in performance and a poster essentially called this a hype thread and implied the 339 was a joke compared to the Zana Deux. I don't think the poster is in a position to make such pronouncements so perhaps you could pop into the thread and offer your take?




Not going to bother. It's probably not worth it as the person seems already predisposed to his opinion, and since I have no experience with the ZMF headphones with my amps, I would likely be taking things too off topic. He's illogically categorizing any opinion which praises an amp alongside the ZDS as another example of what he says is hype-fi, lumping this together with the eccentricities of some members on the Elise thread. This is a logical error. The 339 is also not a FOTM amp because it is not very popular, nor was it when I purchased it. 

I have been living with the 339 for two years and the ZDS for one, and I will take more stock in my own opinion. They are both great amps and are different enough to suit different preferences and moods, kind of like the Atticus to the Eikon, if you will. The ZDS is the better amp for me in some cases while the 339 is in others.


----------



## Sonic Defender

liu junyuan said:


> Not going to bother. It's probably not worth it as the person seems already predisposed to his opinion, and since I have no experience with the ZMF headphones with my amps, I would likely be taking things too off topic. He's illogically categorizing any opinion which praises an amp alongside the ZDS as another example of what he says is hype-fi, lumping this together with the eccentricities of some members on the Elise thread. This is a logical error. The 339 is also not a FOTM amp because it is not very popular, nor was it when I purchased it.
> 
> I have been living with the 339 for two years and the ZDS for one, and I will take more stock in my own opinion. They are both great amps and are different enough to suit different preferences and moods, kind of like the Atticus to the Eikon, if you will. The ZDS is the better amp for me in some cases while the 339 is in others.


 
 Fair enough, and we already chilled it down. I just couldn't defend the posters in this thread who were insulted as I had no first hand experience with the ZDS. I thought my suggestion that the 339 compared favourably to the ZDS for some who owned both was founded. Anyway, as you say, not really worth it and better to take the high road. I just got my back up as the poster told me "don't do this" when I suggested somebody else may want to check out the 339 thread to decide if they might try it. I don't like when people become forum cops in situations that don't call for it. Cheers, hope you are doing well.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

sonic defender said:


> Fair enough, and we already chilled it down. I just couldn't defend the posters in this thread who were insulted as I had no first hand experience with the ZDS. I thought my suggestion that the 339 compared favourably to the ZDS for some who owned both was founded. Anyway, as you say, not really worth it and better to take the high road. I just got my back up as the poster told me "don't do this" when I suggested somebody else may want to check out the 339 thread to decide if they might try it. I don't like when people become forum cops in situations that don't call for it. Cheers, hope you are doing well.




I agree with you completely. 

Just had a long day and cannot be bothered. Listening to the HD600 from 339 with Bendix 6080/TF EF86 mesh combo and my day feels better.


----------



## Sonic Defender

liu junyuan said:


> I agree with you completely.
> 
> Just had a long day and cannot be bothered. Listening to the HD600 from 339 with Bendix 6080/TF EF86 mesh combo and my day feels better.


 
 Nice way to chill, very nice indeed. Keep well.


----------



## pelli

Not to stir schiit up BUTTTTT...
  
 I can see how that got your heckles up! The 339 is FAR from a new design or FOTM,  The Darkvoice 337/337se have been around for many years and the 339 is the next evolution there.  It is an ass-kicker of a design and stood the test of time.  If anything I think the DV/LF are super UNDER-hyped where as the Zana Deux has been hyped for many years (and deservingly so as I understand it).
  
 I have drifted from head-fi recently as at times the hype/FOTM can be a bit ridiculous as well as the uncanny trend of sponsor's products having 100% positive reviews *cough* (even the rolling stones recorded a few turds over the years.) Regardless of that, dismissing a comment as "hype" is as boring as referring to the sennhiser "vail" or "beats bashing" or any other lame-ass bandwagon canned response.
  
 *mic drop*


----------



## Sonic Defender

pelli said:


> Not to stir schiit up BUTTTTT...
> 
> I can see how that got your heckles up! The 339 is FAR from a new design or FOTM,  The Darkvoice 337/337se have been around for many years and the 339 is the next evolution there.  It is an ass-kicker of a design and stood the test of time.  If anything I think the DV/LF are super UNDER-hyped where as the Zana Deux has been hyped for many years (and deservingly so as I understand it).
> 
> ...


 
 Slam, yes, well said and it did raise my hackles for sure as I agree, the 339 is the opposite of hyped, it is anti-hyped!


----------



## xmdkq

pelli said:


> Not to stir schiit up BUTTTTT...
> 
> I can see how that got your heckles up! The 339 is FAR from a new design or FOTM,  The Darkvoice 337/337se have been around for many years and the 339 is the next evolution there.  It is an ass-kicker of a design and stood the test of time.  If anything I think the DV/LF are super UNDER-hyped where as the Zana Deux has been hyped for many years (and deservingly so as I understand it).
> 
> ...


 
 337SE and 339 are my design and production, the company split out of the 339.


----------



## xmdkq

Chengdu Yuqin audio and video studio is the predecessor of the establishment of the 2003 in Chengdu Liang sound Square audio and video studio, the principal is three senior radio enthusiasts and communications systems senior engineer. After several years of common hard work, black voice brand has been recognized by everyone, the studio has also been the corresponding development. There are now four series of more than 10 kinds of products.
     In the development process, the idea of ​​cooperation does not appear until the exit, was a very normal thing. But this brings us a very large loss of reality had to let us face pain: we will lose the use of Liang sound Square and black voice.
     At that time, the original intention of the establishment of the sound of the original was very simple, one of the three partners because of a laid-off life without a, we are all friends, then discuss through business to solve his life outlet. The other two because at that time the Department of public officials, then the exit of the name of the registration of the studio and the brand, through the joint efforts to do today, we recognized the extent of this is not easy. But because the two of the two because there has never been business experience, so at the time to do a now analysis is quite wrong thing, that is because we think that everyone is a friend of the reasons and full of trust, they will not be signed in the following agreement on. Which led to today, although the design, marketing and production and other leading forces are here, and the brand had to leave the embarrassing reality with the exit. A lot of things, reasonable but not legitimate, this is something we have no way.
     Of course, we can solve this problem in the form of law, but taking into account the exit of the three of us living conditions are indeed poor burden of life is also heavy. So in the goodness of human nature, we carefully discussed and considered, decided to give up on our right to have the recovery. We believe that the world in addition to interests, there are human nature, there are conscience.
     The rest of the thing is that we create another brand. It is difficult but we believe that through unremitting efforts and hard work, there will be a bright future. We registered a new studio - Chengdu Yuqin audio and video studio, registered a new brand - Fei Carolo LA FIGARO. Please keep the old rain as always support us, we must also through our efforts, we have always been practical and practical machine, honest man's style, and create a worthy of everyone praised the brand.
     We will always uphold the practical style, attaches great importance to the quality of the machine and the continuous development of new products, while the original success on the basis of further improve the level of technology, excellence. At the same time do a good job after-sales service products, strengthen and contact the dealer and maintain friendly cooperation, and jointly promote the virtuous circle and achieved constant development.


----------



## pelli

xmdkq said:


> 337SE and 339 are my design and production, the company split out of the 339.


 

 Thanks for clarifying! I thought this was the case but didn't want to spread wrong information.  I owned a DV 337se for many years (and the pic is still in my signature) I remain a huge fan.  Cheers!!!


----------



## hybridamp

Is there a tube rolling guide thread for this amp? Thanks guys!


----------



## Sonic Defender

hybridamp said:


> Is there a tube rolling guide thread for this amp? Thanks guys!


 
 This thread, sorry to be a smart ass, but it is true!


----------



## Ultrainferno

and the 6AS7G thread


----------



## hybridamp

I understand the info is probably in here somewhere, but I was referring to a specific guide thread with tube rolling info in the first post, or at least within the first 1,000 posts perhaps; ~3,803 posts is a pretty long read.  Anyhow, guess I will just have to read it sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


ultrainferno said:


> and the 6AS7G thread


 
  
 Thanks, I will search and check it out.


----------



## Contrails

Anyone got a matched pair of Bendix 6080WB slotted columns that they don't mind selling?


----------



## Ultrainferno

contrails said:


> Anyone got a matched pair of Bendix 6080WB slotted columns that they don't mind selling?


 
  
 For $500, sure


----------



## Contrails

$500 Zimbabwe dollars? Sure!


----------



## Ultrainferno (Apr 27, 2017)

For today's Wayback Wednesday article, I'm looking back at my first love, the LaFigaro 339 OTL amplifier. Does it still move me?

http://www.headfonia.com/wayback-wednesday-the-fabulous-lafigaro-339/


----------



## belgar

Thanks for that write up and the confirmation! Your first review was the reason I got that tube amplifier in the first place. 

A wine critic recently told me he cannot really enjoy his favourites anymore as he needs his sense of taste to try new wines. 

I appreciate your dedication and the sacrifices - let's revisit this again in five years


----------



## wadi

Hello everyone.

What is your volume knob position when listening to HD800? Mine is around 2-3 o'clock and i'm wondering if rolling tubes change the gain.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It also depends on the output level of your dac/Source


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wadi said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> What is your volume knob position when listening to HD800? Mine is around 2-3 o'clock and i'm wondering if rolling tubes change the gain.



On my setup 2-3 o'clock would blow my ear drums. I usually have mine set to between 7-9 o'clock, with the latter being plenty loud for most recordings. Currently listening to knob at 8 and would not desire it higher. 

Some tubes have higher gain than others, but not by that much. I would check the output levels of your DAC and also ensure your settings of your source are set to maximum volume.


----------



## jono454

Liu Junyuan said:


> On my setup 2-3 o'clock would blow my ear drums. I usually have mine set to between 7-9 o'clock, with the latter being plenty loud for most recordings. Currently listening to knob at 8 and would not desire it higher.
> 
> Some tubes have higher gain than others, but not by that much. I would check the output levels of your DAC and also ensure your settings of your source are set to maximum volume.



Same. Have mine set around 8-9 o'clock position.

Putting it at 2-3 o'clock i fear i may never be able to hear again.


----------



## wadi

Liu Junyuan said:


> On my setup 2-3 o'clock would blow my ear drums. I usually have mine set to between 7-9 o'clock, with the latter being plenty loud for most recordings. Currently listening to knob at 8 and would not desire it higher.
> 
> Some tubes have higher gain than others, but not by that much. I would check the output levels of your DAC and also ensure your settings of your source are set to maximum volume.





jono454 said:


> Same. Have mine set around 8-9 o'clock position.
> 
> Putting it at 2-3 o'clock i fear i may never be able to hear again.





jono454 said:


> Same. Have mine set around 8-9 o'clock position.
> 
> Putting it at 2-3 o'clock i fear i may never be able to hear again.





Liu Junyuan said:


> On my setup 2-3 o'clock would blow my ear drums. I usually have mine set to between 7-9 o'clock, with the latter being plenty loud for most recordings. Currently listening to knob at 8 and would not desire it higher.
> 
> Some tubes have higher gain than others, but not by that much. I would check the output levels of your DAC and also ensure your settings of your source are set to maximum volume.



When i connect my Bimby which has 2V output volume is around 2-3 oclock with HD800. Last night i tried with my mojo in line level mode (3V) and volume was around 10 oclock.

Are these volume knob positions with HD800 or different cans?


----------



## Liu Junyuan (May 10, 2017)

wadi said:


> When i connect my Bimby which has 2V output volume is around 2-3 oclock with HD800. Last night i tried with my mojo in line level mode (3V) and volume was around 10 oclock.
> 
> Are these volume knob positions with HD800 or different cans?



I don't have the HD800 on hand, but when I did, I had the volume pot well below 12 o'clock using Gumby as DAC. Currently am using Yggy as DAC, which (like the Gumby) shares the Bimby's 2V RMS from single-ended outputs.

Have you tried other tubes? What tubes have you tried? I wonder if yours are close to dead?


----------



## gug42

Hello,

Is there anyone  who's got the opportunity to compare la Figora 339, Little Dot mkVI  and a6se ?
Particulary with plannar headphones  

Thx


----------



## wadi (Jun 8, 2017)

Great amp


----------



## Ultrainferno

Really? Can't remember anyone saying that. Honestly I think the 339 knobs are the best of all my amps (and I have a couple  )


----------



## UntilThen (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, I hope you are well and 'still' enjoying your La Figaro 339. 

I have a bit of upgrade to my setup since Feb. 2017. Gosh has it been that long since I had the 339? Anyway, I've since acquired Yggdrasil and HD800 to my setup.... and a couple of GECs, namely the 6as7g and 6080 brand new tubes.

I actually gave the 339 to my son but got it back for a few weeks because I wanted to hear how it sounds with the new additions. Yggy is a month old and have been left powered on always, so she's really burn in, as is HD800. By the way I tried HD800 and my modified HD650 with this setup and prefer the HD650.

This setup now sounds incredible and La Figaro 339 isn't going back to my son for a while.  In fact, I'm thinking of getting a new black version. Will see. So many tube amps more to try but this amp is really good. Amazing value. I can't believe how little exposure this amp has in Head-Fi. This should be selling like hot cakes.

Tubes in use are Mullard EF86 and GEC 6as7g. Lovely sounding tubes, these pair. The best I've heard in LF339 and i've used quite a few, including Bendix 6080wb, Cetron 7236 and TS 5998 with RCA 5693 and these EF86.

Edit:- listening with HD800 now and it's quite incredible too. This setup now sounds organic and fatigue free. So comfortable and revealing the tone. It's amazing.


----------



## wadi

UntilThen said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you are well and 'still' enjoying your La Figaro 339.
> 
> I have a bit of upgrade to my setup since Feb. 2017. Gosh has it been that long since I had the 339? Anyway, I've since acquired Yggdrasil and HD800 to my setup.... and a couple of GECs, namely the 6as7g and 6080 brand new tubes.
> 
> ...



Looks great. What is the volume knob position with GEC 6as7g and HD800?


----------



## UntilThen

wadi said:


> Looks great. What is the volume knob position with GEC 6as7g and HD800?



With both HD800 and HD650 and these tubes, my comfortable listening position is 7pm ... 6pm being minimum. Increasing it to 8pm is loud. I dare not turn it up to 9pm - ear damage will occur.

GEC 6as7g gain is similar to RCA 6as7g of which I bought a new pair too. The RCAs sounds really good too..... just not up to the GECs standard. If you don't compare you wouldn't know.... 

I've yet to roll the GEC 6080 in.


----------



## UntilThen

I would like to buy a pair of Tung Sol 6SJ7gt mesh plate but I cannot find any now. If anyone has a pair to sell, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

UntilThen said:


> I would like to buy a pair of Tung Sol 6SJ7gt mesh plate but I cannot find any now. If anyone has a pair to sell, please let me know. Thanks.



Let me check, I think the last ones I got were 80€/Pair


----------



## wazzupi

http://m.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-plated-Mullard-EF80-TO-6SN7-Tube-adapter-For-Elise-by-Feliks-Audio-/192115876939?hash=item2cbaffa44b:g:EVMAAOSw~AVYtUGU&_trkparms=pageci%3Adccdd131-59c3-11e7-b991-74dbd1800f02%7Cparentrq%3Ae018d03615c0a9cb9edaf87ffffcdfdd%7Ciid%3A4
Would this work for the la figaro 339.


----------



## UntilThen

Hi @wazzupi  that's the one I ask Mrs Xu Ling to make for converting EF80 to 6SN7..... to be used in Elise tube amp. So that's NOT the one. 

You should be getting this if you want to buy from ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gold...259197?hash=item2ee7ba907d:g:MNUAAOSwwbdWP~h4

or get the EF86 to 6sj7 - I really think EF86 sounds better than EF80 but EF86 tubes are way more expensive ;  I've both. EF86 sounds clearer and more vivid. EF80 is more relaxed and not as detailed but that could be a good thing sometimes.... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gold...154466?hash=item2efce1d622:g:78QAAOSw~bFWP~c-

However, I would try and get it from Yuking. His adapters are much nicer and better made. This is the picture of it. What I have is the EF80 to 6sj7. I want to get the EF86 to 6sj7 from him.

EF80 to 6sj7 adapter


----------



## UntilThen

Ultrainferno said:


> Let me check, I think the last ones I got were 80€/Pair



Thanks for checking Ultra. I've read so much good impressions of the TS 6SJ7gt tube from this thread...


----------



## UntilThen (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow, wow and just wow. EF86 and Bendix 6080wb sounding so good now....

I really think that Yggy made a tremendous difference. I've not heard LF339 sound like this before.

There's details galore now plus La Figaro 339 trademark slam and power. It's a deadly combination.


----------



## Mhachkay

Hi guys, I have just bought 339, it is avery nice amp. But i suppose there is a problem on my amp's pods. I am hearing noise when I play the pods, this noise can be hearing for both pods left and right.

there is a second problem but i dont know whether it is a problem or not. I am using t90 and seems amp can't give enough power to headphone. I could get enough power over two pm position, i suppose it might be related pod problem, what do you think guys? Is there anybody who suffered same kinds of problem?


----------



## Mhachkay

Forget to ask tube question, i have paired rca 6as7g pre tubes, can I use them on 339?


----------



## UntilThen

Yes you can use the rca 6as7g as power tubes on you 339.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Jun 28, 2017)

UntilThen said:


> Wow, wow and just wow. EF86 and Bendix 6080wb sounding so good now....
> 
> I really think that Yggy made a tremendous difference. I've not heard LF339 sound like this before.
> 
> There's details galore now plus La Figaro 339 trademark slam and power. It's a deadly combination.



I completely agree the 339 scales with source.

I have lost many nights of sleep with this amplifier, having been particularly raptured by the very combination you cite above.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

What a beautiful chassis, too. How can one not love the 339?


UntilThen said:


> Wow, wow and just wow. EF86 and Bendix 6080wb sounding so good now....
> 
> I really think that Yggy made a tremendous difference. I've not heard LF339 sound like this before.
> 
> There's details galore now plus La Figaro 339 trademark slam and power. It's a deadly combination.


----------



## Mhachkay

UntilThen said:


> Yes you can use the rca 6as7g as power tubes on you 339.


Thank you for your answer, what about 6sn7gt pre tubes, can they be used on this amp?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Mhachkay said:


> Hi guys, I have just bought 339, it is avery nice amp. But i suppose there is a problem on my amp's pods. I am hearing noise when I play the pods, this noise can be hearing for both pods left and right.
> 
> there is a second problem but i dont know whether it is a problem or not. I am using t90 and seems amp can't give enough power to headphone. I could get enough power over two pm position, i suppose it might be related pod problem, what do you think guys? Is there anybody who suffered same kinds of problem?



What is a "pod" and how does one play them? 
Most of us never go higher than 8 or 9 on the volume dial, I don't either, not even with the T90. 339 can power 10 T90's but the question is, what are you feeding in to the 339? Over 2PM position: I would be deaf after 30 seconds


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Ultrainferno said:


> What is a "pod" and how does one play them?
> Most of us never go higher than 8 or 9 on the volume dial, I don't either, not even with the T90. 339 can power 10 T90's but the question is, what are you feeding in to the 339? Over 2PM position: I would be deaf after 30 seconds



Correct.


----------



## UntilThen

Mhachkay said:


> Thank you for your answer, what about 6sn7gt pre tubes, can they be used on this amp?



You cannot use 6sn7 on the LF339. Why would you need to though?

EF80 and EF86 with adapters sound so good you really dont need other drivers. Just vary your power tubes.

You also have the 6sj7 and Rca 5693 reds.


----------



## UntilThen

Liu Junyuan said:


> I completely agree the 339 scales with source.
> 
> I have lost many nights of sleep with this amplifier, having been particularly raptured by the very combination you cite above.



Yggy > La Figaro 339 > HD800 or HD650  sounds very very good..... with Mullard EF86 and a selection of power tubes. 

I'm looking at you avatar photo though. I can see a Holo Spring Level 3 and a Bryston? there. Bet you're having lots of fun there.


----------



## Mhachkay (Jun 28, 2017)

Ultrainferno said:


> What is a "pod" and how does one play them?
> Most of us never go higher than 8 or 9 on the volume dial, I don't either, not even with the T90. 339 can power 10 T90's but the question is, what are you feeding in to the 339? Over 2PM position: I would be deaf after 30 seconds


 Sorry, Let's say volume dial 

Yes I agree it should be. I also have Lafigaro 336 and I couldn't listen my t90 over 10 pm position, I'm not a high volume listener guy. I suppose there is a problem on my amp's volume potentiometer. As I said in my previus post, I am hearing very strong noise while I am playing both dials.

By the way, If I position dial to the max, I am hearing distorded sound, but it couldn't blow out my ears , I haven't ever tried max position on my 336.

Guys, thanks for all your response.


----------



## Mhachkay

UntilThen said:


> You cannot use 6sn7 on the LF339. Why would you need to though?
> 
> EF80 and EF86 with adapters sound so good you really dont need other drivers. Just vary your power tubes.
> 
> You also have the 6sj7 and Rca 5693 reds.



I have Lafigaro 336 and also paired RCA 6sn7. Seems, I need to get an adapter for EF80/86.


----------



## UntilThen

Mhachkay said:


> I have Lafigaro 336 and also paired RCA 6sn7. Seems, I need to get an adapter for EF80/86.



I too have both LF339 and DV336se. Those 2 amps have different driver tubes. DV336se uses 6sn7 as drivers. LF339 has 2 variants. The version that I have uses 6SJ7 tubes as drivers. It will also accept RCA 5693 as driver tubes. On top of that it will also use EF80 and EF86 as strapped triodes but you have to use adapters. You will see the adapters from my earlier posts.

So tube configuration wise, DV336se and LF339 aren't exactly the same.


----------



## UntilThen (Jun 28, 2017)

A picture of my 3 amps.

Darkvoice 336se , Feliks Audio Euforia ,  La Figaro 339.

DV336se and Euforia uses 6sn7 as drivers and 6as7 / 6080 as power tubes. LF339 uses (my version) 6sj7 as drivers and 6as7 / 6080 as power tubes.

LF339 here is pictured with Mullard EF80 with Yuking's adapters and RCA 6as7g.

Notice how low my volume knob is when using the HD800. It's only at 8pm.


----------



## Mhachkay (Jun 28, 2017)

UntilThen said:


> A picture of my 3 amps.
> 
> Darkvoice 336se , Feliks Audio Euforia ,  La Figaro 339.
> 
> ...


 nice collection, I assume I have problem on amp's volume potentiometers. Following is my volume position, between 2 - 3 pm.


----------



## UntilThen

A couple of questions. What headphone are you using? What source are you using?


----------



## xmdkq

339 should be no noise, check your signal is normal.


----------



## UntilThen

Hi @xmdkq  I would like to buy a pair of EF86 to 6sj7 adpaters. How do I order it?


----------



## Mhachkay

UntilThen said:


> A couple of questions. What headphone are you using? What source are you using?


Hi again, I am using Beyerdynamic T90, my source is dac(HRT HD) is connected to the MacPro, I am using top supra calbles, also I am using spotify and audirvana.


----------



## Mhachkay (Jun 28, 2017)

xmdkq said:


> 339 should be no noise, check your signal is normal.


Signal is normal, I connected 336 to same setup, it sounds very well.


----------



## xmdkq

www.yuking09.com   My site has a problem, after the recovery to buy.


----------



## UntilThen

xmdkq said:


> www.yuking09.com   My site has a problem, after the recovery to buy.



Thanks. I'll order the adapters when the site is up again. I'm actually quite keen on a new black upgraded La Figaro 339. What I had is 2nd hand and is the version before the 2013 upgrade. However it still sounds so good. I'm surprise interest in this amp has kind of died off because in my opinion, the sound is amazing.

I'm just using Mullard EF86 and RCA 6as7g and felt no need to roll in my GEC 6as7g or even Bendix 6080wb. Using Yggy as input and HD800 as my headphone, I am just mesmerised by the sound. It has clarity, details galore, wide soundstage, brilliant instruments separation, great bass impact and basically a very involving and musical tone. I just can't stop listening.


----------



## xmdkq

Ordering 339 better performance.


----------



## UntilThen

xmdkq said:


> Ordering 339 better performance.



Are you saying I can order a 339 with better performance? What kind of 339 would that be and what kind of price am I looking at? I don't want to go too over the top.

Any pictures of the internals?


----------



## xmdkq

http://www.diybuy.net/thread-950335-1-1.html


----------



## UntilThen

Very smart looking internals. I like the all black look. Sure looks very neat to me and very well done.

So this version seems to be using the warmer drivers. What are these drivers again? It could be better in a setup such as mine with Yggy and HD800.

How much would this version cost? Is this being offered on your website or is this special orders?


----------



## UntilThen

Ok your website is up and I can see that is a special order using upgraded components. Nice.


----------



## xmdkq

Is to give users special custom


----------



## UntilThen (Jul 8, 2017)

keph said:


> It's official since Yuking has a lot of communication problems with people who wants to buy any of his product, NOW can go through me first, ill help you all with all your needs and wants. I offered him my help without any kind of fee or anything, well lets just say im helping a Chinese product to get notice out there.
> 
> Btw how can i get the Badge that says LaFigaro/DarkVoice Representative ??? anyone can help..?



Hi Keph,

Are you still around? I would like to talk to Yuking about the upgraded 339 and also to get some impressions between the current standard 339 using either the brighter drivers with 6sj7 or the warmer drivers with L63.

Cheers
UT


----------



## Ultrainferno

UntilThen said:


> Hi Keph,
> 
> Are you still around? I would like to talk to Yuking about the upgraded 339 and also to get some impressions between the current standard 339 using either the brighter drivers with 6sj7 or the warmer drivers with L63.
> 
> ...



Haven't seen him around in a very long time on here. He's got a different life now and a kid 
I'm connected to him on social media but I doubt he'll jump back in to the audio scene soon.


----------



## UntilThen

Ok Ultra. No problem. Thanks for letting me know.

We all move on at some point of our life but this hobby will always be remembered and cherished.


----------



## xmdkq

339 GEC 6AS7 UK L63 is the best match


----------



## Ultrainferno

xmdkq said:


> 339 GEC 6AS7 UK L63 is the best match



And very cheap 
Actually I bought mine for 17€/piece. I got lucky


----------



## Liu Junyuan

UntilThen said:


> Very smart looking internals. I like the all black look. Sure looks very neat to me and very well done.
> 
> So this version seems to be using the warmer drivers. What are these drivers again? It could be better in a setup such as mine with Yggy and HD800.
> 
> How much would this version cost? Is this being offered on your website or is this special orders?



This is a custom order build.


----------



## UntilThen

Liu Junyuan said:


> This is a custom order build.



Yes I know now. To tell you the truth, I almost went ahead with a new order for a black La Figaro 339 with the warmer drivers option or one of this custom order which I think is at around the $1300 ball park, depending on the parts upgrade. It can get to even $2000, just looking at this thread posts some time back.

In a word, I love what I hear from La Figaro 339. Even though I am a long time admirer of Feliks Audio amps, this LF339 sound captivates me. It is very good and very special. Of all the tube amps I've heard, this has the widest headstage and bass weight / slam. So intoxicating. Sound is a bit bright but I can dial that down using RCA 6as7g or Bendix 6080wb. It's best with expensive GEC 6as7g. 

However, since I already have one, even though I have given it to my son, I can always get it back for a period and have a good listen whenever I want. It is with much hesitation before I decide to go with Ragnarok instead. Why? Since I already have Euforia, I thought it best not to get another OTL amp but to give Ragnarok a go, which I have heard before at A2A and it sounded superb.

This head-fi hobby is addictive and La Figaro 339 is one reason for it... for me.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

UntilThen said:


> Yes I know now. To tell you the truth, I almost went ahead with a new order for a black La Figaro 339 with the warmer drivers option or one of this custom order which I think is at around the $1300 ball park, depending on the parts upgrade. It can get to even $2000, just looking at this thread posts some time back.
> 
> In a word, I love what I hear from La Figaro 339. Even though I am a long time admirer of Feliks Audio amps, this LF339 sound captivates me. It is very good and very special. Of all the tube amps I've heard, this has the widest headstage and bass weight / slam. So intoxicating. Sound is a bit bright but I can dial that down using RCA 6as7g or Bendix 6080wb. It's best with expensive GEC 6as7g.
> 
> ...



I agree with you that 339 is an amazing amp. I am probably the last one, tbh, who actually listens to it anymore. I have no clue why this is the case. It frankly is on the same level as my Eddie Current ZDS, which is an amazing amplifier in its on right. 

There is no reason to justify your choices. It makes perfect sense to complement your OTL with a top of the line SS amp.


----------



## xmdkq

Is a custom order build.


----------



## hybridamp (Aug 11, 2017)

Is there some method of determining what revision a 339 is by its physical appearance?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Isn't that a 6SJ7 input tube?


----------



## hybridamp (Aug 9, 2017)

6SJ7GT, but I meant the revision of the amplifier such as estimate of the year...


----------



## Ultrainferno

open it up 
Or maybe check with yuking using the serialn°


----------



## hybridamp (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the help.  I sent him a PM.


----------



## Monsterzero (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey guys I just bought hybridamp's 339 and wondering if anyone can tell me about the tubes currently in place and what kind of sound signature they most likely will produce.




In his ad the tubes are described as:

"RCA® 6AS7G and a pair of Hyvac Mesh Plate 6SJ7GT"
I admittedly dont know the difference between tubes,but I have heard massive differences when other amps have been rolled.

Im looking for deep rumble,euphoric,forward mids and rolled off highs. If these tubes wont produce that can anyone recommend some tubes for me to look into?


----------



## UntilThen

The RCA 6as7g will give you warm and lushness and all the attributes you desire. I have no experience with the 6SJ7GT. I roll with Mullard EF86 and Siemens EF80 plus the red RCA 5693.

Pictures of the tubes that I rolled with my LF339. These are the best power tubes and great drivers too.

Mullard EF86 and Gec 6080
 

Mullard EF86 and Gec 6as7g
 

Mullard EF80 and Rca 6as7g
 

RCA 5693 and Cetron 7236
 

Mullard EF80 and Tung Sol 5998
 

Mullard EF80 and Bendix 6080wb


----------



## Monsterzero

Nice collection of tubes and thank you for the response....

Another noob question...

The tubes on the outside control what aspect of the sound? Same question for the tubes on inside.


----------



## UntilThen (Aug 13, 2017)

The outside tubes or what we call drivers...

Mullard EF86 is a very revealing tube. Lots of details and clarity. The Mullard variety dials in a nice warm. Mullard EF80 is more relaxing and less piercing than EF86. Piercing might be a harsh word but you get my drift. RCA 5693 is also a very detail and clear tube.

So I pick drivers that are very clear with lots of details and I dial the tone with my power tubes (these are the big tubes on the inside). Very briefly, these are the characteristics of those power tubes:-

Gec 6as7g - gorgeous warm, lushness with a nice bass punch. This tube seems to get it right in tone. It's no wonder that it's the most desired and the most expensive. It's called the holy grail.

Gec 6080 - the lighter tone version of the Gec 6as7g. It's more airy and lighter in tone but with a very clear presentation. Nice tubes.

Bendix 6080wb - bass weight, wide soundstage, lush and dense but still very clear. I love this tube. The construction is very robust and the tube feels solid and heavy. It was developed for missiles applications.

Tung Sol 5998 - this is the benchmark. Full of energy, punch and impact. It's a lively tone with a solid bass impact and extends low. This tube has a higher gain so you will hear it louder unless you control the volume. This tube is well sought after by the Bottlehead Crack fraternity.

Cetron 7236 - this is the leaner tone version of the Tung Sol 5998. Very much leaner but with great impact too.

Rca 6as7g - more warm and lush than the Gec 6as7g but in comparison, it's sounded more coarse than the Gec. Nevertheless, it sounds superb on the LF339. Should get a pair of this.

Last but not least. Svetlana 6h13c is cheap and not too shabby. I like it on the LF339.


----------



## Monsterzero

You clearly know your tubes!

I have a Rogue Audio Cronos Magnum to drive my speakers and with the stock tubes I felt that the mids were a bit muddy and buried.I spoke to a guy in Illinois and he recommended changing a single 12AU7 tube to a NOS Telefunken Rib Plate. The difference of just a single tube change(that amp holds 9 various tubes)blew my mind! Female vocals were so real and lifelike it brought tears to my wife's ears,and shes no audiophile.Guitars were so close it felt like you could reach out and pluck the strings...Not to mention the imaging.all this without any sibilance+deep sub bass frequency is what I seek.

Is there an equivalent tube(s) that I can grab for the 339 that will have the same impact on the mids as the Telefunken does for my speaker amp?  

thanks again for answering my noob questions.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Aug 13, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> Hey guys I just bought hybridamp's 339 and wondering if anyone can tell me about the tubes currently in place and what kind of sound signature they most likely will produce.
> 
> In his ad the tubes are described as:
> 
> ...



I don't know the driver tubes, but many posts exist on this thread regarding the RCA power tube. It is a good tube to have. In my experience, it imparts a darker, laid back tone, with smooth mids and rolled treble. The newer version of the 339 can actually be quite forward sounding, so the RCA really is a nice tube for a more relaxed listen. It certainly meets your rolled-off highs, forward-mids needs. Deeper rumble and higher gain will come from the Tung-sol 5998 and its equivalents.


----------



## UntilThen

monsterzero said:


> Is there an equivalent tube(s) that I can grab for the 339 that will have the same impact on the mids as the Telefunken does for my speaker amp?
> 
> thanks again for answering my noob questions.



It's hard to answer your question regarding tubes that are tonally similar to Telefunken 12AU7 because I'm not familiar with that.

I gather you have not heard the tubes that the seller advertise the LF339 with? I suggest you listen first and then tell us what you think. That looks like a decent pairing to me. You might like it.

Just as I was about to post, I saw LJ's reply. She's spot on with the descriptions of the RCA 6as7g.


----------



## UntilThen

@monsterzero  what headphone are you using with the LF339? That will have an impact on the eventual sound too. Likewise DAC.

Just as an example, HD800 and LCD-2f on the LF339 will produce a totally different outcome. Even using HD650 will get you closer to what you want. I've just gotten a LCD-2f and I'm over the moon. This headphone is for you, based on your requirements.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I was never a huge fan of the HD800 from the 339, but that's not saying much, since it demands careful synergy, even when modded. It could be great with the right music though.

From my experience, the 339 excels with the HD600/650, Beyer DT880, and HE-500. I regret selling my HE-500. I bet it's great with the LCD-2. It also sounds good with the Utopia.


----------



## Monsterzero (Aug 13, 2017)

UntilThen said:


> @monsterzero  what headphone are you using with the LF339? That will have an impact on the eventual sound too. Likewise DAC.
> 
> Just as an example, HD800 and LCD-2f on the LF339 will produce a totally different outcome. Even using HD650 will get you closer to what you want. I've just gotten a LCD-2f and I'm over the moon. This headphone is for you, based on your requirements.



I have 3 pair of AKG K240 sextetts that are 600 ohms and I believe in the low to mid 90s in sensitivity.
I have an AKG K340 that is also 600 ohms and less sensitive than the sextetts,but its a pretty sibilant disjointed headphone to begin with,so not expecting miracles there.
I have a Sennheiser HD250 Linear l (300 ohms) that is highly under appreciated and I actually prefer to the HD6xx series.
I also have an Atticus in bound as soon as Zach gets to finishing it(no rush Zach 

My HE6 and others have plenty of SS vintage receivers to deliver the umph.


----------



## UntilThen

Looking forward to your impressions of Attticus on LF339. I have an Eikon incoming. 

Both you and LJ have the HE-6. I'm envious. It's the headphone that I want to try and drive it off Ragnarok or my receivers.


----------



## Monsterzero

Im guessing the Atticus +339 will be glorious mids,but minus the prodigious slam that I heard thru The Milo....Ive heard the Atticus twice and both times it sounded like entirely different headphones. I will have the option of five SS vintage receivers HP jacks+Zach is making me a cable where I can drive it off of speaker taps(might have very little wiggle room volume wise)and then finally the 339.

I used to own a WA2,but never got around to tube rolling it,grew bored of it+T1s and sold it.Of all the gear that Ive had losing my OTL was the only one I missed.Hoping the 339 fills that void 

I dont think the 339+Atticus will be the best match,but its not the main reason im getting the 339,so if it does end up being a great match it will be icing on the cake.

HE6 is a great HP,but needs to be modded,has questionable build quality and you need a mini-nuke to drive it but once all components are in place its a visceral auditory experience.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Stick with the RCA's, get some EF80 Mullard as input tube, they'll smoothen your treble.


----------



## Rossliew

UntilThen said:


> The RCA 6as7g will give you warm and lushness and all the attributes you desire. I have no experience with the 6SJ7GT. I roll with Mullard EF86 and Siemens EF80 plus the red RCA 5693.
> 
> Pictures of the tubes that I rolled with my LF339. These are the best power tubes and great drivers too.
> 
> ...


Gosh..now i feel like asking you to sell me your 339 /tubes!


----------



## Monsterzero

Liu Junyuan said:


> I was never a huge fan of the HD800 from the 339, but that's not saying much, since it demands careful synergy, even when modded. It could be great with the right music though.
> 
> From my experience, the 339 excels with the HD600/650, Beyer DT880, and HE-500. I regret selling my HE-500. I bet it's great with the LCD-2. It also sounds good with the Utopia.



This amp can drive an HE-500? My old WA2 couldnt even drive an LCD-2.
I thought low impedance HPs and OTL amps were not a good match.....


----------



## Ultrainferno

The He-500 sounds really good from the 339  imho


----------



## UntilThen

339 drives HE560 really well. I've listened to it many times.


----------



## UntilThen

Rossliew said:


> Gosh..now i feel like asking you to sell me your 339 /tubes!



Everything is negotiable.


----------



## UntilThen (Aug 14, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> This amp can drive an HE-500?



Yes I heard it at the last Sydney meet. 339 drove it like a pro.  Very good indeed.

Someone at the meet wanted to buy my LF339 right there and then.... but I said no.


----------



## UntilThen

This weekend I'll take my LCD-2f to my son's place and listen to it on the 339. I've no doubt it will drive it well because LCD-2f sounded gorgeous on Euforia.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

HE-500 from 339 is really good. I wish I still had that headphone.


----------



## Monsterzero

Liu Junyuan said:


> HE-500 from 339 is really good. I wish I still had that headphone.



i literally just sold my HE500 two months ago cuz I never used it since getting the HE6,but then last night a driver died on my HE6,2nd time in two months,and now I wanna dump the HE6...


----------



## Liu Junyuan

monsterzero said:


> i literally just sold my HE500 two months ago cuz I never used it since getting the HE6,but then last night a driver died on my HE6,2nd time in two months,and now I wanna dump the HE6...



Died from overpowering from speaker amp?

HE-6 is the better headphone, but you can't drive it from the 339, and the mids on the HE-500, already fantastic, are smoking from the 339, which also tames the admittedly slightly tizzy highs that seem to be a feature of all HiFiMAN headphones from HE-400 through the HE-K.


----------



## Monsterzero

Liu Junyuan said:


> Died from overpowering from speaker amp?
> 
> HE-6 is the better headphone, but you can't drive it from the 339, and the mids on the HE-500, already fantastic, are smoking from the 339, which also tames the admittedly slightly tizzy highs that seem to be a feature of all HiFiMAN headphones from HE-400 through the HE-K.



I dont think I was over driving them,certainly wasnt at a ear splitting volume,no distortion,no nothing...just one moment music was playing and then the next it wasnt,on right side.
Im throwing in the towel on them.I most likely will be getting a brand new pair with a one year warranty,so I will be putting them up for sale in the next couple weeks.

HD650 vs HE-500 on 339.Which is better?


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Aug 16, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> I dont think I was over driving them,certainly wasnt at a ear splitting volume,no distortion,no nothing...just one moment music was playing and then the next it wasnt,on right side.
> Im throwing in the towel on them.I most likely will be getting a brand new pair with a one year warranty,so I will be putting them up for sale in the next couple weeks.
> 
> HD650 vs HE-500 on 339.Which is better?



Sorry to hear about your HE-6. That sucks.

The answer to your question really depends and is actually more complex than you might think.

The HD650 was the first open, high-end headphone I purchased (had since 2010), and I used it on sub-par amps for several years. Even on amps like the O2, which is not the last word on amps for the HD650, the HD650 just continued to grow on me. It's one of those headphones that is like an old, warm blanket, a faded pair jeans that just works. The 339, as it is, is actually similar among amps. I've described it as my best friend on a long day at work. It soothes you.

When the HE-500 came out, it was a huge deal and an interesting time in head-fi history. This was the era in which the LCD-2/LCD-3 reigned as the kings of planars and were universally recommended as alternative to the HD800, which was released in 2009. Everyone here seemingly was lusting for the Audeze. Then come the HE-500, which was quickly regarded by some as being a more neutral and linear competitor to the LCD-2, and there were threads warring over which was the better headphone, both going toe to toe. It was originally selling for what I think was $800-900 USD, and when I bought it was down to $600. On the same token, when I just started posting on head-fi (after I got my HE-500), the HE-500 was often marked as competition for the HD650, since both more or less aimed at a slightly warmer and midrange focused signature, with the HE-500 having more transparent mids to the HD650s more eerily and spooky natural ones. guys like jerg were spearheading the HE-500 as being far superior to the old AKG K701, Beyer DT880, HD650 trio. My posts often wavered between the HE-500 and HD650 as my favorites. 

The HE-500 came out when HiFiMAN was at its greatest, when it aimed to offer very high value products for prices competitive with Audeze and Sennheiser. That is no longer the case for their upper level models. If you can get an HE-500 in the first place, I'd jump on the opportunity. They can't be that expensive anymore and should be easy to sell.

The HD650 stayed in my stable for the aforementioned reason. Additionally, it is the higher fidelity headphone, and it will scale higher than the HE-500 with better equipment, despite the HE-500 doing so well from amps like the 339, the Lyr, and speaker amps. Please note prefer the HD600 recently to the HD650 from my amps since they already tend towards warm tonality, so you may want to consider that instead of the HD650. Also, don't underestimate the Beyer DT880. It doesn't scale as high as the HD650 either, but's a very good headphone from the 339. Like almost a perfect match.

Ultimately, my vote would be both TBH; they aren't that expensive anymore and complement each other so well. As I said, I miss my HE-500. And I look forward to an update on the LCD-2 from UT, which is one headphone I haven't had the pleasure to use on the 339.


----------



## Monsterzero

Liu Junyuan said:


> Sorry to hear about your HE-6. That sucks.
> 
> The answer to your question really depends and is actually more complex than you might think.
> 
> ...



I actually used to own the HE-500 and the HD600,but not the HD650,though Ive heard it quite a few times...I guess my question was which do you think is a better pairing with the 339? 

Im probably going to be selling my HE6,grabbing a new DAC with the cash from the sale and the balance going to a "mid-fi" HP or two.Im no stranger to mid-fi HPs...The headphones that get the most headtime with me are my AKG K240 sextetts(125.00 used) and my Sennheiser HD250s(75.00 used)...so im all about finding hidden gems in the HP world.  

The 880 is kinda a darkhorse for me as Ive owned the 770,990 and T1.1 and feel that the mids lack texture and the highs are well....awful.Ive pretty much been scared of Beyers ever since.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I would say they are about equal in terms of synergy with the 339. The HD650 is warmer in tonality, has more depth to the stage, and is more natural overall sounding. The HE-500 has extremely beautiful liquid mids that are more transparent to that of the equally amazing, but more natural mids of the HD650, has more linear bass than the HD650, but less smooth treble (which is helped by the 339). The HE-500 can also be used on your speaker amp, and it is there it comes even more alive but being less euphoric than it would being on the 339. Pick your poison.


----------



## Monsterzero

I may end up getting another HE-500 as I preferred it to my LCD-2 and that is supposed to be the logical upgrade from the HD650.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Aug 16, 2017)

The old response was that the LCD-2 was the super HD650. That doesn't seem to be true, and a lot of people have gravitated away from that notion. YMMV. The HD650 is arguably the better headphone and scales way higher (read: all the way up) where the LCD-2 hits a wall. That's not to slander the LCD-2 or the HE-500.

Also, forgot to add: the HD650, while not casting a wide stage, is capable of going quite deep in staging, particularly on the 339 and other great tube amplifiers (ZDS/Crack/FA Elise/Glenn). The HE-500 is more hard left-to-right in staging, like sounds are from the sides of your ears outwards, as are most planars (including the HE-6 but less so with the HE-K). One of the most impressive additions the 339 gives to the HE-500 is stage-depth, but it won't match that of the HD650 in terms of stage or imaging. Certainly, the HD800 destroys both in terms of staging, and arguably all headphones affordable to mortals other than the AKG K-1000. The Utopia casts a similar stage to the HD650 but images better. The HE-6 is also better in imaging to the HE-500. But HE-500 is so good from the 339. Hope you can hear both!


----------



## Monsterzero

Appreciate the advice. As an admitted mid-head I was quite underwhelmed when I had the LCD-2.2pf...The HE-500 just did mids so much better.I guess if i listened to a lot of psybient and deep trance the Audezes would rank higher in my book,but while I didnt hate them I have to admit to being a bit disappointed in the LCD-2s.

I am still awaiting the arrival of the 339,and looking forward to what it does with my collection,especially my vintage cans.

 I will give some impressions here and on the dedicated Sextett and HD250 threads in case any members here want to experience these old beauties for themselves.

Im assuming that you will have much more volume head room with the HD650 vs. HE-500...I like loud  



I spoke to my tube dealer today and he had nice things to say about the tubes I have coming with the amp,so I guess I will be doing a lot of listening before I decide to pull the trigger on any tubes.


----------



## Monsterzero

Liu Junyuan said:


> Certainly, the HD800 destroys both in terms of staging, and arguably all headphones affordable to mortals other than the AKG K-1000.



I thought I read earlier in this thread that you arent fond of the HD800 from the 339?

FWIW theres like 3 or 4 AKG K1000s in the FS section currently.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Aug 16, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> Appreciate the advice. As an admitted mid-head I was quite underwhelmed when I had the LCD-2.2pf...The HE-500 just did mids so much better.I guess if i listened to a lot of psybient and deep trance the Audezes would rank higher in my book,but while I didnt hate them I have to admit to being a bit disappointed in the LCD-2s.
> 
> I am still awaiting the arrival of the 339,and looking forward to what it does with my collection,especially my vintage cans.
> 
> ...



The 339, as I've stated here, has some of the most headroom I have experienced, in the sense that it gets loud fast. Good luck moving above 9-10 o'clock on a regular basis. I do recall higher for the HE-500. When you are a little buzzed, I suppose you might get away with 11. It's a very powerful amp in that regard, not like volume means everything.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

monsterzero said:


> I thought I read earlier in this thread that you arent fond of the HD800 from the 339?
> 
> FWIW theres like 3 or 4 AKG K1000s in the FS section currently.



Well, it still destroys both in terms of staging, but I prefer both the HE-500 and the HD650 from the 339, since staging isn't my primary criteria when other flaws exist. The HD800 is better from other amps. It scales just as high or higher than the HD650. The HD800 is the most impressive and stunning headphone I have heard with the right track and amp, more than the Utopia, but the Utopia is more consistently good to me where the HD800 can be concomitantly annoying with the wrong synergy and tracks. YMMV. My dream setup has been to settle down for a DNA Stratus and HD800 and be done with it. Not going to happen atm.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I meant to say "most" headroom.


----------



## UntilThen

I won't commend on headphones yet but I will commend on La Figaro 339. Having heard Woo Audio Wa6se, Woo Audio Wa2, Woo Audio Wa22, Woo Audio Wa33, Simeaudio Moon 430HAD, Chord Hugo TT, Darkvoice 336se, Feliks Audio Elise and Euforia, Violectric v281 and Ragnarok, my opinion is that La Figaro 339 is one helluva amp, whether tube or solid state.

I have a hard time deciding whether I like Euforia or La Figaro 339 more. They are both different in presentations. Euforia is more warm and lush but LF339 just have that unique bass weight and amazingly wide soundstage.  When you look at LF339 price, it's a no brainer.

Why do I like LF339?

wide soundstage
solid bass weight
clarity and details
holographic
3 dimensional
the best I've heard my modified HD650 in
I even enjoy HD800 with it
Now I await to try LCD-2f and Eikon on it
At the point of buying Ragnarok, I even contemplate getting a custom made La Figaro 339..... but I wanted a solid state amp to go with my tube amp.


----------



## xmdkq

My Collection 339                http://www.diybuy.net/thread-950335-1-1.html


----------



## Monsterzero

Liu Junyuan said:


> The HD800 is the most impressive and stunning headphone I have heard with the right track and amp, more than the Utopia, but the Utopia is more consistently good to me where the HD800 can be concomitantly annoying with the wrong synergy and tracks. YMMV. My dream setup has been to settle down for a DNA Stratus and HD800 and be done with it. Not going to happen atm.



Ive head very little experience with the HD800 persoanlly but when you spend as much time reading this forum as I do Im quite familiar with its reputation.
Was the HD800 you heard modded?
Have you listened to the HD800S yet,and how does it compare?Ive read that the bass is weird on it.


----------



## Monsterzero

The 339 arrived today,and in great shape.I have listened briefly to many of my headphones and various genres...

I think first that the tube combo in place is actually too warm,kinda like the HD600 veil has been applied to all my headphones. That actually works amazingly well on my AKG K340s,making them listenable,which I didnt think possible.It is typically a very painfully bright headphone ,devoid of bass,but these tubes tame it extremely well,but still no bass. 

It drives low ohm headphones remarkably well,which pretty much took everything I thought I knew about OTLs and threw it out the window.It drives my ATH AD2000s very well,and cant get the volume pots much above 9 o' clock on them. 

The 600 ohm vintage headphones like my sextetts,K340s and HD250s the volume pots have to go all the way to about 1-2 o' clock,but it def gets loud enough.

Im thinking that this tube set will be too much of a good thing for my incoming Atticus...Bright headphones will prolly shine though.

So if I wanted less veil,more punch,energy and forward mids what tubes should I push to the top of my list?


----------



## UntilThen

Bass punch has to come from your headphone. In the case of Atticus there should be no lack of bass punch.

For a clearer set of tube, try Mullard EF86 and Gec 6080 or even Mullard 6080.
Alternatively try RCA 5693 Reds and Tung Sol 7236.


----------



## Monsterzero

UntilThen said:


> Bass punch has to come from your headphone. In the case of Atticus there should be no lack of bass punch.
> 
> For a clearer set of tube, try Mullard EF86 and Gec 6080 or even Mullard 6080.
> Alternatively try RCA 5693 Reds and Tung Sol 7236.



Well...Actually,first congrats on your deal with Zach!

The Atticus via OTL _typically_ loses most of its slam.It was first brought to the thread's attention by Hansotek and while not officially confirmed,I heard it thru Zach's high end OTL(forget the name)and indeed it was much,much more neutral sounding vs the way it sounds thru the Milo...or most other powerful SS amps,however,apparently its also dependent upon the resistor value....the details of how that all shakes out eludes me.The Eikon apparently is much less finicky.

All that being said im not expecting much slam from Atticus+339,but if it happens to be of that synergy great!


----------



## UntilThen (Aug 16, 2017)

Zach told me Atticus will sound gorgeous on Euforia and Ragnarok. He heard it with Euforia.

When I get those ZMF headphones, I will tell you how they sound on La Figaro 339, Euforia and Ragnarok. 

...and thanks for the congrats...


----------



## Monsterzero

UntilThen said:


> Zach told me Atticus will sound gorgeous on Euforia and Ragnarok.
> 
> When I get those ZMF headphones, I will tell you how they sound on La Figaro 339, Euforia and Ragnarok.
> 
> ...and thanks for the congrats...



Youre welcome!
I didnt mean to imply the Atticus wont sound sweet,in fact supposedly the mids become even more lush,but the slam is reduced...so I guess it depends on what type of sound you prefer and are looking for...Me personally im looking for a slam beast+fwd mids and tame treble.


----------



## UntilThen

monsterzero said:


> Me personally im looking for a slam beast+fwd mids and tame treble.



Sounds like Yggy and Rggy combo to me. I'm anxious to hear Eikon and Atticus on it.


----------



## Monsterzero

Wait until you see my Atticus...its different


----------



## UntilThen (Aug 16, 2017)

You mod it? Ah Zach's doing speaker taps for you lol.

Ragnarok is a beast. Actually in my opinion LF339 is a beast too.


----------



## Monsterzero (Aug 16, 2017)

UntilThen said:


> You mod it?



Hell no...Zach knows his stuff and theres nothing i would be confident doing to it beyond a pad change or cable swap...
No...Im sworn to keep a secret until end of summer,but lets just say its a bit of a "prototype"
I feel like the kid who gets a cool skateboard for xmas and cant go riding it  

Yes,taps...but a couple other epic twists added in too


----------



## carlosgab

Has anyone tried the Laconic Night Blues 3a and how they compare to the 339?


----------



## UntilThen

monsterzero said:


> Hell no...Zach knows his stuff and theres nothing i would be confident doing to it beyond a pad change or cable swap...
> No...Im sworn to keep a secret until end of summer,but lets just say its a bit of a "prototype"
> I feel like the kid who gets a cool skateboard for xmas and cant go riding it
> 
> Yes,taps...but a couple other epic twists added in too



You will put Dr Beats out of business lol.


----------



## UntilThen

carlosgab said:


> Has anyone tried the Laconic Night Blues 3a and how they compare to the 339?



Sorry never heard of that. Here we run on shoe string budget.


----------



## Monsterzero

UntilThen said:


> You will put Dr Beats out of business lol.



Mine gets shipped next week..will ask him when I can post pix and gloat at that time.


----------



## carlosgab

UntilThen said:


> Sorry never heard of that. Here we run on shoe string budget.


I guess Im that one since the former costs 100 bucks less than the 339 except now that It costs the same if i buy the 339 from massdrop.


----------



## Monsterzero

carlosgab said:


> I guess Im that one since the former costs 100 bucks less than the 339 except now that It costs the same if i buy the 339 from massdrop.



I believe there is another 339 available in the FS/T section for under 500.00


----------



## UntilThen

Liu Junyuan said:


> My dream setup has been to settle down for a DNA Stratus and HD800 and be done with it.



One day my Euforia will make way for the DNA Stratus. I bought HD800 for a reason.... in preparation for Donald's amp.


----------



## sotto123

I'm trying to decide between the Elise (or even the Euforia) and 339.

How do they compare?


----------



## UntilThen

My thoughts are sealed and locked away for good.

If you really want to know, pm me.


----------



## sotto123

I pulled the trigger on one of these. I ordered the one that supports 6C5 input tubes and 6N5pj power tubes and their variants. 

It's my first tube amp so really have no idea about tube rolling.

I've been looking on eBay at all the options available to me in my country at a reasonable price.

Input Tubes: GEC L63 CV1067, RCA 6C5, 6J5GT and 6J5G from several different manufacturers

Power Tubes: Thomson 6080WA, JAN 6080WC, GE 6080, Svetlana 6AS7G, RCA 6AS7GA, GE 6AS7GA


Could anyone enlighten me?


----------



## xmdkq

My experience 339 configuration GEC6AS7G L63 good


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Aug 24, 2017)

sotto123 said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these. I ordered the one that supports 6C5 input tubes and 6N5pj power tubes and their variants.
> 
> It's my first tube amp so really have no idea about tube rolling.
> 
> ...



Very nice. I want to hear the 6C5 version as well. It must be significantly different, since the driver tubes in my version make for vast differences even among the the 6SJ family. The 339 is a very special amplifier IMO.


----------



## UntilThen

I too agree that LF339 is a special tube amp, one whose sound I absolutely love. I believe the version with the warmer tubes might be more interesting and certainly Yuking's choice of Gec 6as7g and L63 would sound very good.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I would like to remind people to not underestimate the Tung-sol 7236 power tube, especially when paired with the RCA 5693 "red hots" driver tube. They make for a magnificent combo and are currently blowing me away with the Utopia. No other tube combination I have tried compares to them when it comes to strings and piano.


----------



## ThunderBolt03

So what's the best configuration to get smooth medium on this ?


----------



## xmdkq

According to my favorite, I like GEC6AS7G L63 or EF86


----------



## UntilThen (Aug 25, 2017)

Mullard EF86 and Gec 6as7g is my favourite setup too. Tone is clear and smooth.

But those Gec(s) are more expensive than kangaroos.


----------



## elNan

Hi, these are my first steps in the world of tube amplifiers, so excuse me for my newbie questions.

I recently bought the La Figaro 339 amp from massdrop, I will receive it on September. From my research, I know that there are 2 different versions of this amplifier, each version supports different "types" of tubes. According to massdrop, the amp comes with 2 OTK2 and 2 6N5PJ tubes, so, if I want to do tube rolling, how do I know which other tubes are compatible with my amp?

Particularly, I'm interested in the RCAs 6as7g and the Mullards ef80 because of the kind of tonality that these offer, according to other owners of the 339. Are these tubes compatible?

Thank you in advance!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figaro-339-tube-headphone-amplifier?mode=guest_open


----------



## UntilThen

Just looking at the pictures on Massdrop, of the 2 options from Yuking site, it seems yours is the 1st - i.e. the brighter version.

These are the versions on Yuking's site:-
6J4P / 6SJ7 / 5693 / 6*4C  - brighter version
6C5 / 6J5 / 6J5G / 6J5GT / L63 - warmer version.

OTK2 tubes are the small driver tubes on the outside. These refers to the Russian brand. 6N5PJ are the big power tubes on the inside. They are the chinese branded tubes. I have never like the 6N5PJ on my DV336se or LF339.

So for driver tubes you have these good sounding options:-
EF80 with adapters. You can buy this adapter or you can buy the nicer ones from Yuking. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gold...259197?hash=item2ee7ba907d:g:MNUAAOSwwbdWP~h4

EF86 with adapters. Same as above as to where to source it but it's a different adapter to EF80. Don't mixed them up. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gold...154466?hash=item2efce1d622:g:78QAAOSw~bFWP~c-

For both EF80 and EF86, I have only used Siemens and Mullard brands and I find them to be very good.

RCA 5693 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-PAI...474697?hash=item238a9e2289:g:Ar4AAOSw3yVZg6dc

There are others but I have only use the ones above.

As for power tubes, refer to my pictures, several posts above. I have a picture of nearly all the good power tubes in LF339.

Enjoy your La Figaro 339.


----------



## supabayes

Liu Junyuan said:


> I would like to remind people to not underestimate the Tung-sol 7236 power tube, especially when paired with the RCA 5693 "red hots" driver tube. They make for a magnificent combo and are currently blowing me away with the Utopia. No other tube combination I have tried compares to them when it comes to strings and piano.



I thought that I was the only one hitting the jackpot using this combo with the Utopia. Absolutely stunning in every aspect. The Utopia sounds magnificent with the Tung-sol 7236 with PSVane UK-6SN7 on Feliks Elise amp.


----------



## sotto123

If anyone is thinking about ordering one of these now is the time to do it.  

AliExpress currently has this at $674.98 and then the seller gives a further $20 discount, saving $100.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/La-...Amplifier-Tube-Amplifier-AMP/32811024770.html


----------



## Ultrainferno

I recommend ordering from Yuking directly, unless he approved the seller
And how about warranty?


----------



## sotto123

Ultrainferno said:


> I recommend ordering from Yuking directly, unless he approved the seller
> And how about warranty?




$200 more if ordered directly. Not sure about the warranty but Yuking only offers 1 year and if something goes wrong it would cost over $100 to ship it back anyway.


----------



## Monsterzero (Jan 28, 2018)

...


----------



## Kaere

I have received mine today from Massdrop! It's very impressive, zero electronic sound! But with the privided tubes, the sound is straight and foward... So if i buy this adapter http://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gold...154466?hash=item2efce1d622:g:78QAAOSw~bFWP~c- + EF86 tube, the sound will be better?


----------



## wazzupi

Anyone know which version of the la Figaro 339 this is ?


----------



## Luminette

The year is 2017 and I have returned to hifi audio to buy a la figaro 339, to be paired with hd600s w/ saa equinox, and a jolida glass fx tube dac.. placed my order a few weeks ago on shenzen audio, but the factory is on holiday?  they should be shipping in a few weeks.. i told them id like to do a review, and im sure if it sounds half as good as i expect it all will together, ill be powerless but to rave about it.  question - as i have a few weeks left to possibly add to my order, what upgrades could/should i request that give the most bang for the buck, beyond just getting the standard +$100 "Upgraded" version of the 339?  I've seen so many custom mods done to LF339s in this thread, both homebrewed and by Yuking etc, that I thought I would ask and see if anyone would strongly recommend for or a gainst my spending more money on the 339.


----------



## Cyberia Knight

Before you spend any money on upgrades I would burn the amp and tubes in well, Then listen to 10 tracks that you know well really like over and over. Then ask your self what do I think is lacking or there is to much of ( Bass, Mids, Treble, Depth, Dynamics, Sound Stage,) or what ever. Then ask the question what upgrade to the whole system will get me closer to what I want. It may be that the source or headphones will give the biggest change or as simple as tube rolling. But as ever it's your money and what ever you do I hope you enjoy the 339


----------



## Luminette

But this would kind of be my only chance to upgrade the LF339 itself because I'm not going to be sending it back for small mods etc


----------



## Monsterzero

@Liu Junyuan 

i believe you mentioned you didnt like the HD800 with the 339. Can you explain why?
Ive been offered a modded pair and am weighing the pros and cons.
Thanks


----------



## wazzupi

anyone can answer my previous question


----------



## UntilThen

wazzupi said:


> Anyone know which version of the la Figaro 339 this is ?



There is a revision in 2013 and looking at the date on the photo, this could be it. Yuking would be able to confirm.


----------



## xmdkq

This is the previous upgrade version 339, now the export version of 339 has improved.


----------



## Kaere

I will try Shuguang Treasure” series CV181-Z...
I hope it will work well...


----------



## ripburger

xmdkq said:


> This is the previous upgrade version 339, now the export version of 339 has improved.


Hello yuking, can you please share the new internals picture of the latest improved 339?


----------



## wwmhf

ripburger said:


> Hello yuking, can you please share the new internals picture of the latest improved 339?



Yes, please, I am curious too.


----------



## Luminette

wwmhf said:


> Yes, please, I am curious too.



Mine should ship in about 10 days, I'm wondering what are the latest improvements, too.  I'm so excited to receive this amp


----------



## wazzupi (Oct 8, 2017)

Do these look like they'll work with the adapter on my la figaro 339 ?


----------



## ripburger (Nov 11, 2017)

*closed*


----------



## ripburger

Luminette said:


> Mine should ship in about 10 days, I'm wondering what are the latest improvements, too.  I'm so excited to receive this amp


I thought you own the 339?
I'm very close to getting a 339 already


----------



## Josh76

Massdrop has it for $530 if 5 people purchase it. Looks like I'm going to have to dive in.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figaro-339-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Luminette

Josh76 said:


> Massdrop has it for $530 if 5 people purchase it. Looks like I'm going to have to dive in.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figaro-339-tube-headphone-amplifier



Thanks for the heads up!  That's a pretty nice buy!  I'm tempted, but I've already waited a whole month for the upgraded version and feel inclined to just let it ship in a week or so.  I'm just glad that more people are picking up this amp.  I hope you'll all join me back  here to share impressions and what not


----------



## Josh76

Luminette said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  That's a pretty nice buy!  I'm tempted, but I've already waited a whole month for the upgraded version and feel inclined to just let it ship in a week or so.  I'm just glad that more people are picking up this amp.  I hope you'll all join me back  here to share impressions and what not


The Massdrop version allows you to pay $100 for an upgraded version (more details on the page). Not sure if that is the same as the version you're waiting on, I went for the upgrade.


----------



## Kaere

I receive my Shuguang Treasure” series CV181-Z ! ^^
Test tonight !


----------



## Kaere

So it's not very good, the sound is low, with distortion a high level!!! :,( Is it normal?
Do I make burning? or I have to change the imput Tube? Or the CV181Z are not adapted for the 339?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Kaere said:


> So it's not very good, the sound is low, with distortion a high level!!! :,( Is it normal?
> Do I make burning? or I have to change the imput Tube? Or the CV181Z are not adapted for the 339?



Not good? It's incredibly good
Low sound? I never get over 9 o'clock
Distortion: unexisting
Burning: Yes and each listen session about 30 minutes at least
Tubes: change both input and power tubes
CV181Z: No this isn't a 6SN7 amp

Please read the thread, you will find many answers. According to me your issue is situated in another part of your chain, but it can always be a tube or amp part is failing


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Is the CV181Z even compatible with the amp?


----------



## Kaere

Arf I confused 6SN7 with 6AS7!!!!!!!! So sad!!!


----------



## Josh76

I joined the recent Massdrop and will have this AMP hopefully in November. Based on reading this thread, these seem to be some good tube options that are decently affordable:
Tung-sol 7236 with RCA 5693
and
Tung-Sol EF86/6267 with RCA 6AS7G

Any recommendations for someone who prefers a warmer sound? If it helps, with my LD MK3, I really like the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV tubes after trying a few. They have a great full, warm sound with solid bass.


----------



## Luminette (Oct 11, 2017)

Josh76 said:


> I joined the recent Massdrop and will have this AMP hopefully in November. Based on reading this thread, these seem to be some good tube options that are decently affordable:
> Tung-sol 7236 with RCA 5693
> and
> Tung-Sol EF86/6267 with RCA 6AS7G
> ...



After reading this whole thread, there are really only two combinations of tubes that I would like to try:

GEC/Tung Sol 5998 /// RCA 5693 "Red Hot"

or

RCA 6AS7G (Black Plate) /// EF800 Telefunken
GE 6AS7G (Copper Rods) /// EF800 Telefunken
JAN GE 6AS7G (Copper Rods) /// EF800 Telefunken

It just seemed like hundreds of pages of everybody agreeing that these two basic pairings were pretty hands down the way to go.  I prefer a warmer and tubier sound than not, for sure.  I can't personally attest to these pairings or how they differ from each other, or all others, but they're the only ones I walked away from this thread desiring to try.



Josh76 said:


> The Massdrop version allows you to pay $100 for an upgraded version (more details on the page). Not sure if that is the same as the version you're waiting on, I went for the upgrade.



Ack.  Well, this close to my thing being shipped, I guess I'll just let it go through.  I don't know why - it's just business, right?  But I would feel bad about canceling my order on Yuking (Is that who I'm dealing with if I ordered from ShenzenAudio?) at the last minute.


----------



## Josh76

Luminette said:


> After reading this whole thread, there are really only two combinations of tubes that I would like to try:
> 
> GEC/Tung Sol 5998 /// RCA 5693 "Red Hot"
> 
> ...


Looks like the 5998 tubes are too expensive ($400 for a pair). The rest seem doable. Since there is overlap in what I suggested and what you posted I may buy both to ensure I end up with the best option for my ears. So many tubes to buy.... 




Luminette said:


> Ack.  Well, this close to my thing being shipped, I guess I'll just let it go through.  I don't know why - it's just business, right?  But I would feel bad about canceling my order on Yuking (Is that who I'm dealing with if I ordered from ShenzenAudio?) at the last minute.


The drop ended earlier today, I think it was limited to 7 units. I'm pretty sure ShenzenAudio is a dealer, ordering directly from Yuking: http://www.yuking09.com/product/la-figaro-339/ 
One benefit of going with Yuking or ShenzenAudio is you can specify the color and the stock tubes (the Massdrop version only offers silver with the brighter tubes).


----------



## Josh76

Hmm, actually the Telefunken EF800's also seem to be a pain to find unless my google skills are lacking.


----------



## Luminette

It's pretty easy to find them on ebay, isnt it?  I remember checking for all of these things on ebay and while I wouldn't say there was an overabundance by any stretch of the imagination, there were definitely enough for us to take care of ourselves without being hung out to dry for pricing over any real scarcity?


----------



## Josh76

Yeah, I think I wasn't searching properly the other night. Some of these are quicker to find than others but overall they don't seem too rare yet. I'm tempted to get them very soon to be on the safe side even though my amp won't show up until late November.


----------



## Luminette

I canceled my order for a La Figaro, through Shenzen Audio.  After waiting since early September, I was told that my amp wouldn't be available to ship when they said it would.  Which I wasn't told until the awaited day finally came.  It was through my proactively e-mailing them to confirm that things would be shipping around that time, that I received a reply stating that it would not, and that they would not have any 110v units to ship to me/people in the states.  They said that they would have some in "November."  I asked when and didn't receive a reply for a while, and decided to stop waiting and allowing this kind of customer service/business practice to keep happening.  It seems only in the hifi world, with high ticket items, that I have ever encountered such low service.  I told them to just cancel the order and refund me, immediately.  It took a day to hear back from them and do this, which I suppose is reasonable.

I'm pretty bummed.  I was content with  waiting for a bit, when things were agreed upon.  But a lot of vendors in the hifi world seem to think it's okay to be like this.  This was my first and last experience buying with Shenzen Audio.  I had told them that I really wanted to do some nice reviewing of this unit, posted here, which would surely help to invigorate the la figaro community and its sales, but this is as far as I made it.  I felt forced to sever the disrespectful business conduct.

I now completely regret not just canceling my order with them and getting the exact same product, for $100 less than they were charging, by joining the mass drop with the rest of you.  Buyers beware.


----------



## Josh76

Luminette said:


> I canceled my order for a La Figaro, through Shenzen Audio.  After waiting since early September, I was told that my amp wouldn't be available to ship when they said it would.  Which I wasn't told until the awaited day finally came.  It was through my proactively e-mailing them to confirm that things would be shipping around that time, that I received a reply stating that it would not, and that they would not have any 110v units to ship to me/people in the states.  They said that they would have some in "November."  I asked when and didn't receive a reply for a while, and decided to stop waiting and allowing this kind of customer service/business practice to keep happening.  It seems only in the hifi world, with high ticket items, that I have ever encountered such low service.  I told them to just cancel the order and refund me, immediately.  It took a day to hear back from them and do this, which I suppose is reasonable.
> 
> I'm pretty bummed.  I was content with  waiting for a bit, when things were agreed upon.  But a lot of vendors in the hifi world seem to think it's okay to be like this.  This was my first and last experience buying with Shenzen Audio.  I had told them that I really wanted to do some nice reviewing of this unit, posted here, which would surely help to invigorate the la figaro community and its sales, but this is as far as I made it.  I felt forced to sever the disrespectful business conduct.
> 
> I now completely regret not just canceling my order with them and getting the exact same product, for $100 less than they were charging, by joining the mass drop with the rest of you.  Buyers beware.


Ew, that sucks, sorry to hear it.  From what others have said you should have a better experience if you buy direct from Yuking (though they also said Shenzen is a good dealer so I guess take it with a grain of salt).
http://www.yuking09.com/product/la-figaro-339/


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am really sorry to hear about that and completely understand your decision. That would frustrate me too.

I ordered directly from Yuking, but that was over two years ago. At that time it took about a week and half to arrive. This must be related to the Massdrop deal taking priority of units but should have been better communicated to and by Shenzhen Audio.


----------



## Luminette (Oct 19, 2017)

I've heard about great support from yuking throughout this thread, over the years, but it seems like if you buy directly from him you pay 750 (plus substantial shipping) just for the non upgraded la figaro... as opposed to 650 at Shenzhen with free shipping, or 550 in the massdrop that just happened.

It's especially frustrating to have tried to stay loyal to that dealer only to be made a fool of for it.  And when I look at how the pricing is going off of Yukings own website, where they want to charge you even more than their dealers do.. all I can expect is that this is a dealer who wants to make as much money as possible when you decide to buy direct from them.  I don't see an upgraded option on yukings website, but if we're just tacking on $100 as with shenzen, then it would be at least $850 plus the shipping that you dont even have to pay with Shenzen.  This is just really infuriating because of how invested I was, financially and mentally, only to end up witnessing all of this.

Normally it is more expensive when you go through the dealers, because they are taking their cut. But for some reason the opposite seems to be true, here.  All of the options are pretty uninspiring right now.  If they want to sell units then they need to get this whole act together, because it doesn't make much sense across the board.  I'd rather just find another amp and a deal I can make in good conscience, than pay way more for the same thing that everybody else here is.  That's just offputting.

It's not just this money and component, but my entire rig that sits useless for months.  And I showed many friends this amp and was excited to show things off to them when it came in.  It's so disappointing.  This type of stuff genuinely only happens in this particular community, for headphone hifi audio.  At least in my experience.

Taking recommendations on similar and superior amplifiers.  I'm thinking maybe just a WA6, although I don't remember being in love with its sound signature - was hoping for the warmer and tubier sound with the la figaro.  Any tips?  I've got money and a rig that I can't wait to listen to, just need to figure out a new amp.


----------



## Kaere (Oct 20, 2017)

My 6N13 Sylvania begin to open and work very good with my DT990pro and I received yesterday a pair of 6080, they are hotter and more smooth, and work very well with my 400i !
I'm waiting for 5889A, CV849 and EF86...
^^


----------



## Luminette

Uhm, just as an update, I tried contacting Yuking directly a week ago and never heard anything back


----------



## ripburger

Luminette said:


> Uhm, just as an update, I tried contacting Yuking directly a week ago and never heard anything back





xmdkq said:


> You can use this email below xmdkq@tom.com



Have you tried this mail ?


----------



## xmdkq

Yuking mailbox can not open, you can use xmdkq@tom.com


----------



## Luminette

I haven't tried this e-mail.. I'll give it a go.  Thanks for providing it, both of you.


----------



## norkuy

Are there places to find inexpensive tubes for the La Figaro 339? Looking for website recommendations. I'm considering getting this amp but tubes seem so expensive.


----------



## wwmhf

Ebay ....


----------



## pelli

wwmhf said:


> Ebay ....



Be careful, I've definitely gotten some crap tubes off eBay sold as NOS because most people don't have the gear to test them.  Contesting a sale is always a pain too


----------



## wwmhf

Of course we have to be careful there, but there are reputable sellers there with reliable testing numbers


----------



## norkuy

What would a decent set of tubes cost for the 339? Not the rare tubes costing hundreds because I simply can't afford that. I've only looked up some 6AS7's and seems like they're going for around from $15 to a couple hundred. So Would $100 for an entire set for the 339 be realistic or how much would it cost. I'm really new to this hobby and trying to decide between tubes and solid state, but I love the glow of the tubes.


----------



## wwmhf

I think $100 can get you a decent set


----------



## Monsterzero

I buy from this guy

http://vintagetubeservices.com/contact-andy/

He came recommended to me by Rogue Audio(I own one of their speaker amps)He has tubes of all prices and wont try to sell you $500.00 tubes if you dont need them.Incredibly knowledgeable too.


----------



## norkuy (Dec 7, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> I buy from this guy
> 
> http://vintagetubeservices.com/contact-andy/
> 
> He came recommended to me by Rogue Audio(I own one of their speaker amps)He has tubes of all prices and wont try to sell you $500.00 tubes if you dont need them.Incredibly knowledgeable too.



Thanks, monsterzero...what do you think of this deal on the La Figaro 339? And how long do tubes usually last for? Do you think the 339 is worth the price over the Darkvoice 336se?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figaro-339-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Monsterzero

norkuy said:


> Thanks, monsterzero...what do you think of this deal on the La Figaro 339? And how long do tubes usually last for? Do you think the 339 is worth the price over the Darkvoice 336se?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figaro-339-tube-headphone-amplifier



Many tubes can last up to 20 years or more even,assuming you dont leave your amp on 24/7.Im currently looking at a tube speaker amp with original tubes that are still working...circa 1967!
I have not heard the Darkvoice,so I cannot comment.What I can say is that I previously owned the WA2 from Woo Audio,a much more expensive amp.The 339 is much more versatile...it has enough power to drive my planars,as well low ohm headphones like Grados,something the WA2 could not do.


----------



## UntilThen

That Massdrop deal is attractive. You don't need to spend very much on tubes to get great sound on this amp. If you don't wish to spend a lot on tubes, I'd suggest the following tubes and adapters.

Siemens EF80 x 2. These are the drivers. The small tubes used on the outside of La Figaro 339. 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF80-NO...d=372037710487&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598

The EF80 needs adapter. Buy 2 of these. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1piece-Gol...d=201825898453&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Svetlana 6H13C. These are the power tubes. They are the big tubes that sits on the inside of La Figaro 339.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-ECC230...022045?hash=item2a78c857dd:g:d50AAOSwc2FaA4Sc


----------



## norkuy (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you guys ever worry about the market drying up for tubes? I'm just worried about spending a lot of money on a headphone amp only to find out a few years from now prices skyrocket on the tubes I need. I would plan on the 339 being my one and only amp. From what I've read it seems like NOS are pretty much the only tubes worth buying and there's only a limited supply.


----------



## UntilThen

I have enough NOS tubes to last me a life time. If you are just starting out that would be a concern because price have already sky rocket.


----------



## Monsterzero

Yes,there is a finite amount of vintage tubes.So,as I mentioned previously some tubes can last 20-60 years,but if for whatever reason youre still worried about it,find a pair of tubes that you really like and a cpl months later go buy another pair for "just in case"

FWIW I think the amp will fail before the tubes do.


----------



## wwmhf

monsterzero said:


> FWIW I think the amp will fail before the tubes do.



I never thought that way, but I now know it is a good way to look at the situation


----------



## Ultrainferno

wwmhf said:


> I never thought that way, but I now know it is a good way to look at the situation



Most likely you'll be dead and the amp will still be running


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ultrainferno said:


> Most likely you'll be dead and the amp will still be running


Seriously, that thing is built like a tank and I suspect repairable even if some components might fail they could be replaced.


----------



## wwmhf

Sonic Defender said:


> Seriously, that thing is built like a tank and I suspect repairable even if some components might fail they could be replaced.



That is a big advantage of a tube amp: its parts can be easily swapped out.


----------



## Sonic Defender

wwmhf said:


> That is a big advantage of a tube amp: its parts can be easily swapped out.


It certainly is a plus. I owned the 339 and loved it and truthfully wish that I hadn't sold mine, but at the time I needed to. Anyway, nice to see some new 339 fans.


----------



## ripburger (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi guys, i got the 339, pairing it with the RCA 6AS7G and EF80.
With the DT770, my initial impression is the wide sound stage, the extra details that I've not heard before, and the nice mids!

Will pair with the HD650 once i have them and will report back 

Both channels are still humming, but the Right side is slightly louder. Tried switching the tubes but the hum is still louder on the Right, could this be grounding issue?
The Left channel is distorting really bad - the higher the source volume, the higher the distortion(im using the HERUS DAC), anyone here experience this issue?
At about 20% source volume, its listenable, but at certain frequencies it will distort.

Tried using different cables/tubes/headphone/swap the EF80 adapter, still the same.


----------



## Josh76 (Dec 11, 2017)

I've been experimenting with some tubes and so far I like the stock driver tubes best. I tried the RCA red hots and Telefunken EF-86's. I listened to metal, rock, pop, classical, jazz, and rap. They're cleaner, have a fuller sound ,and more bass than the other two. I'm a little surprised but whatever works I guess. Wasting money on tubes is part of the process. The bass for rap music on my HD-6XX's is so much better with these tubes. Even classical is cleaner though and everything else fuller. Good detail too.

I will experiment more with the power tubes next, those are more of a pain, take much longer to cool off. So far I'd say it's arguable that you could save your money and stick with stock tubes for this amp. I realize it's possible the tubes I got were crap but two different types seems less likely. The EF-86's were pretty close but still not as full or detailed.


----------



## Kaere

Josh76 said:


> I've been experimenting with some tubes and so far I like the stock driver tubes best. I tried the RCA red hots and Telefunken EF-86's. I listened to metal, rock, pop, classical, jazz, and rap. They're cleaner, have a fuller sound ,and more bass than the other two. I'm a little surprised but whatever works I guess. Wasting money on tubes is part of the process. The bass for rap music on my HD-6XX's is so much better with these tubes. Even classical is cleaner though and everything else fuller. Good detail too.
> 
> I will experiment more with the power tubes next, those are more of a pain, take much longer to cool off. So far I'd say it's arguable that you could save your money and stick with stock tubes for this amp. I realize it's possible the tubes I got were crap but two different types seems less likely. The EF-86's were pretty close but still not as full or detailed.



The tube Rolling is good for low  impedance headphone !


----------



## miltonic (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey all I was wondering if any of you hear static/interference with this amp? I just got it not long ago and I'm picking up a high frequency whine that, oddly enough gets louder and more distorted whenever I'm moving the mouse or opening up web browsers etc. Any computer activity at all seems to cause this distortion but most loudly from mouse activity. If I plug my headphones directly into my headphone jack on my computer case there is no distortion/whine at all. The reason I'm thinking it might be interference is because I get this distortion even when my DAC is powered off and only my headphone amp is on. The headphone amp has no physical connection to my computer, it is simply connected to my DAC with RCA cables, and with my DAC powered off I'm surprised it is picking up any signal from my mouse or computer. Has anyone encountered this? Is the amp really sensitive to electrical interference? AM I even understanding the cause of the problem correctly? Thanks so much for any tips, I love the rich sound of this amp but the distortion from the mouse is so jarring that it is really taking away from the enjoyment that this amp could provide. Hope you all will have a Merry Christmas!

edit: Ok I know for sure that the problem is my own computer electrical interference. If I disconnect my powered off DAC usb from my motherboard the whine goes away. It looks like I need to search the forums for the solution to this problem as I'm sure its been stated before.


----------



## audioot

For many years I have been very satisfied with my 339 but can not find anywhere which combinations of pre amp and amp tubes lead to a certain sound with for example specific headphones.
I have been using the AKG 701 with pre amp EF 80 tubes for years but I listened to a Philips fidelio X2 and found it too low and not too tight.
After placing the stock tubes that were delivered at the amp at the time, the reproduction became a lot more neutral and tightly low too.
Are there lists of tube combinations and corresponding sound properties to be found here on the forum.

greetings from Holland


----------



## adeadcrab

miltonic said:


> Hey all I was wondering if any of you hear static/interference with this amp?
> edit: Ok I know for sure that the problem is my own computer electrical interference. If I disconnect my powered off DAC usb from my motherboard the whine goes away. It looks like I need to search the forums for the solution to this problem as I'm sure its been stated before.



I had this when I first got the amp. Switched from USB to optical on my preamp/DAC and has been fine since.

Also, for those wanting budget power tubes:

dark - https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612

balanced/neutral - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2x-6N13S...504772?hash=item33d8324344:g:s08AAOxyTjNSoHJD


----------



## Quadfather

How much better would a 339 Drive Sennheiser HD650 headphones compared to Lotoo Paw Gold Diana?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Quadfather said:


> How much better would a 339 Drive Sennheiser HD650 headphones compared to Lotoo Paw Gold Diana?



Never heard any Lotoo gear, but I would wager a lot better based on the fact that most portable gear will hold back the HD600/HD650 series.


----------



## Quadfather

Liu Junyuan said:


> Never heard any Lotoo gear, but I would wager a lot better based on the fact that most portable gear will hold back the HD600/HD650 series.



Do you know anything about bottlehead crack with the 1.1 speedball modification?


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Dec 31, 2017)

Quadfather said:


> Do you know anything about bottlehead crack with the 1.1 speedball modification?



I haven't heard it, but it's a very safe bet for this headphone. No question one of the most legendary pairings in this hobby is the Crack/Speedball/HD650. I decided on the 339 and haven't looked back. I have posted many impressions over the years, which are glowing. Since then, I use the ZDS as my other amp. I consider the 339 as trading blows with the ZDS, even if the ZDS is more consistently refined, clear, fast, and solid in the bass regions (relatively). The 339 is a special amp with the HD600/650s. I tend more towards the HD600 from this series as late.

On the topic of the Crack/Speedball, you can find hundreds if not thousands of accolades on this site and elsewhere. It will make the HD650 spring to life. My understanding is that it becomes much more dynamic, holographic, and "musical." The speedball upgrade is essential since it will speed up the transient response of the slower stock Crack. A crucial point to consider is that upgrades make a huge difference, so if you can DIY or pay someone for the best upgrades available, all the better (pot, caps, wiring), in addition to tubes.

The 339 has its own particular, seductive character that prevents me from ever selling it. No other amp has this. Again, I've posted a lot about it on the thread. Just love the amp, and you can use it with many planars such as HE-500 and LCD-2 to outstanding effect.


----------



## Quadfather

Liu Junyuan said:


> I haven't heard it, but it's a very safe bet for this headphone. No question one of the most legendary pairings in this hobby is the Crack/Speedball/HD650. I decided on the 339 and haven't looked back. I have posted many impressions over the years, which are glowing. Since then, I use the ZDS as my other amp. I consider the 339 as trading blows with the ZDS, even if the ZDS is more consistently refined, clear, fast, and solid in the bass regions (relatively). The 339 is a special amp with the HD600/650s. I tend more towards the HD600 from this series as late.
> 
> On the topic of the Crack/Speedball, you can find hundreds if not thousands of accolades on this site and elsewhere. It will make the HD650 spring to life. My understanding is that it becomes much more dynamic, holographic, and "musical." The speedball upgrade is essential since it will speed up the transient response of the slower stock Crack. A crucial point to consider is that upgrades make a huge difference, so if you can DIY or pay someone for the best upgrades available, all the better (pot, caps, wiring), in addition to tubes.
> 
> The 339 has its own particular, seductive character that prevents me from ever selling it. No other amp has this. Again, I've posted a lot about it on the thread. Just love the amp, and you can use it with many planars such as HE-500 and LCD-2 to outstanding effect.



Do I select the brighter tube selection or the warmer tube selection on the 339 for the Sennheiser hd650 Headphones?  Which tubes do you use?


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Dec 31, 2017)

I use quote unquote "brighter." Go 6SJ/5693: Way more delicious tube rolling options ime. I’ve posted extensively in tube combinations here. But so have others, who have taught me. Search the thread for nuggets of wisdom.

Let me be absolutely clear with you. The 339 is a special amp that has its own signature. I perceive it as amazing. If you yearn for a more neutral tonality, this is not the amp for you. 

I also very much enjoy the dual volume pot.


----------



## Quadfather

Liu Junyuan said:


> I use quote unquote "brighter." Go 6SJ/5693: Way more delicious tube rolling options ime. I’ve posted extensively in tube combinations here. But so have others, who have taught me. Search the thread for nuggets of wisdom.
> 
> Let me be absolutely clear with you. The 339 is a special amp that has its own signature. I perceive it as amazing. If you yearn for a more neutral tonality, this is not the amp for you.
> 
> I also very much enjoy the dual volume pot.



The dual volume is a feature I think I would enjoy too.


----------



## adeadcrab

I would say depending on the tubes used, this amp can be more neutral than not.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Jan 7, 2018)

adeadcrab said:


> I would say depending on the tubes used, this amp can be more neutral than not.



Especially with the GE power tubes you recommended to me, which are amazing from the 339. This amp can definitely be tuned toward neutral, especially the most recent build. No question. It just has a certain character IMO that I find endearing.


----------



## JKDJedi (Jan 23, 2018)

Liu Junyuan said:


> I haven't heard it, but it's a very safe bet for this headphone. No question one of the most legendary pairings in this hobby is the Crack/Speedball/HD650. I decided on the 339 and haven't looked back. I have posted many impressions over the years, which are glowing. Since then, I use the ZDS as my other amp. I consider the 339 as trading blows with the ZDS, even if the ZDS is more consistently refined, clear, fast, and solid in the bass regions (relatively). The 339 is a special amp with the HD600/650s. I tend more towards the HD600 from this series as late.
> 
> On the topic of the Crack/Speedball, you can find hundreds if not thousands of accolades on this site and elsewhere. It will make the HD650 spring to life. My understanding is that it becomes much more dynamic, holographic, and "musical." The speedball upgrade is essential since it will speed up the transient response of the slower stock Crack. A crucial point to consider is that upgrades make a huge difference, so if you can DIY or pay someone for the best upgrades available, all the better (pot, caps, wiring), in addition to tubes.
> 
> The 339 has its own particular, seductive character that prevents me from ever selling it. No other amp has this. Again, I've posted a lot about it on the thread. Just love the amp, and you can use it with many planars such as HE-500 and LCD-2 to outstanding effect.


Well that last sentence there just convinced me to save up for one of these bad boys...go big or go home right?  (was thinking of the DarkVoice336SE but even on the Chinese website, they kept pushing costumers to La Figaro)

What you guys think of this site? ---> http://www.thetubestore.com/


----------



## Monsterzero

PSA-The 339 is back on Massdrop for a short time.


----------



## wazzupi

Monsterzero said:


> PSA-The 339 is back on Massdrop for a short time.


Which version


----------



## Monsterzero

wazzupi said:


> Which version



Heres the link.


----------



## Josh76

wazzupi said:


> Which version


Upgraded version in silver.


----------



## wazzupi

I've got the 2nd revision version and i got the bright version any recommended tubes for a neutral sound ?


----------



## Quadfather

Just purchased a completed crack with Speedball and upgraded Dale stepped attenuator. Oh well.  Sounds very nice with the HD65s.


----------



## Sound Eq

sorry to ask did anyone try it with an audeze lcd x, as i am looking to add some warmth in the sound to the lcd x

does the massdrop include the tubes that provide warmth or should i buy alternate ones.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Monsterzero said:


> PSA-The 339 is back on Massdrop for a short time.



Thanks for the heads up!  I joined Massdrop just this last week for this reason alone.  Never thought it would be back so soon after I joined.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Lot of information on the thread already.


----------



## wazzupi

Mizicke5273 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I joined Massdrop just this last week for this reason alone.  Never thought it would be back so soon after I joined.


Love the avatar great anime


----------



## Mizicke5273

Yes it is!  And nice IEMs!


----------



## Jearly410

I’m so glad massdrop is selling this again! Got in immediately


----------



## Mizicke5273

So, I just realized the headphone connector is not a 3.5/6.35mm jack on the La Figaro.  Is there any issue using a 3.5/6.35mm to XLR adapter?  Any special XLR plug style that I need to be aware of?


----------



## wazzupi

Mizicke5273 said:


> So, I just realized the headphone connector is not a 3.5/6.35mm jack on the La Figaro.  Is there any issue using a 3.5/6.35mm to XLR adapter?  Any special XLR plug style that I need to be aware of?


It is a standard 1/4 connector


----------



## Mizicke5273

wazzupi said:


> It is a standard 1/4 connector



I was correct in my original thinking then?  It's just that on the close up shot of the front, on the Massdrop page, it does not look like a 6.35mm jack; it looks like an XLR connector.  I saw the outer circle and the three pin-holes on the inner circle, which I thought was XLR.  But the inner circle is a 6.35mm jack then?


----------



## wazzupi

Mizicke5273 said:


> I was correct in my original thinking then?  It's just that on the close up shot of the front, on the Massdrop page, it does not look like a 6.35mm jack; it looks like an XLR connector.  I saw the outer circle and the three pin-holes on the inner circle, which I thought was XLR.  But the inner circle is a 6.35mm jack then?


Correct


----------



## Mizicke5273

Good to know.  I was about to order an adapter from Amazon.  Thank you for clearing that up.

Now, anyone know where I can buy the adapters to use EF80 tubes?  I can't seem to find any on Ebay at the moment.  Also, is there a listing of all the driver and power tube model numbers that are compatible with the "6J4P / 6SJ7 / 5693 / 6*4C - brighter version", which is what appears to be offered from Massdrop?  I don't recall if there is a listing on the forums of all the model aliases, or which models are compatible.  Example for the power tubes, 6AS7G and 6080 can be used correct?  What other models can be used?  I've been reading back through the thread, but 270 pages is a lot to work through.


----------



## wazzupi

I bought the ef86 adapter by accident i can't find the ef80 adapter though


----------



## wazzupi

Any ef86 tube recommendations and power tubes


----------



## Monsterzero

wazzupi said:


> Any ef86 tube recommendations and power tubes



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/page-259#post-13657762


----------



## Mizicke5273 (Mar 3, 2018)

EF80 adapters on Ebay:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/192115876939  Edit - Did not pay enough attention, these are EF80 to 6S*N*7 Adapters; not the correct 6S*J*7.  These socket names are so dang close.


----------



## wazzupi

Mizicke5273 said:


> EF80 adapters on Ebay:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/192115876939  Edit - Did not pay enough attention, these are EF80 to 6S*N*7 Adapters; not the correct 6S*J*7.  These socket names are so dang close.


Lol yep


----------



## Ad-Astra

Finally on massdrop and I missed it


----------



## Ad-Astra

so angry I missed my change on mass drop


----------



## Josh76

Ad-Astra said:


> so angry I missed my change on mass drop


I highly recommend requesting it on Massdrop so you can be notified when it drops again. I purchased this late last year from Massdrop and it has dropped twice since then. I imagine you'll get the chance again in the near future.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I second what Josh76 said.  I joined Massdrop on Feb ~20th just for this amp and it dropped in less than a week.  And then the HE-4xxs dropped a few day later.  I was not expecting these two items to drop so quickly; I very surprised.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yeah, it will undoubtedly drop again.


----------



## wazzupi

*EF80 EF184 TO 6SJ7 where can i get this now ??*


----------



## UntilThen

You get the EF80 to 6SJ7 adapter from the manufacturer @xmdkq .


----------



## bobbyblack

Hi guys,somebody from Europe allready bought the amp from Massdrop because i  am curious how much did customs cost.Thanks!


----------



## bobbyblack

I am 100% decided on LF339 but that drop it does not seem to happen anymore,this waiting game is killin me and  purchasing from Yuking is not an option for me since shipping on my country(Romania,Europe) is 215$.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

When's the last time it dropped? Are you sure it won't drop again?


----------



## bobbyblack

Dropped 2 times i think on the last 3 months,god knows when gonna be next time but i check mails from massdrop everyday,lol.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Keep watching the new drops and make sure to vote for it in polls.  Sent alerts and make sure you grant your phone and/or browser access to allow the pop-up alerts.

I'm starting to consider looking for a new set of headphones to match the 339.  I am already trying to find a pair of Hifiman HE-500 but am also considering another pair.  Not sure if I should consider the Sundras, Beryer Amerion Home, or Beyer DT1990s.  Anyone with experience with those last three on the 339?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

No, but the HE-500s are great with the 339. DT880 (600 ohm) were very good too. I would imagine exceptional synergy with the Beyers listed, but I have heard neither.

You might also consider LCD-2C, but I need more time with that pairing to be definitive.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Yeah, I've got a pair of DT880 and DT990; both 600 ohm.  So I'm looking forward to hearing the DT880s.


----------



## MJS242

wazzupi said:


> *EF80 EF184 TO 6SJ7 where can i get this now ??*



Don’t bother with the EF80.  Get an EF86 to 6SJ7 adapter from ebay.


----------



## Monsterzero

Every headphone in my signature sounds great thru the 339 except for the AKG K240s,they prefer solid state.


----------



## wazzupi

MJS242 said:


> Don’t bother with the EF80.  Get an EF86 to 6SJ7 adapter from ebay.


I did what should I get though


----------



## bobbyblack (Mar 24, 2018)

Mizicke5273 said:


> Keep watching the new drops and make sure to vote for it in polls.  Sent alerts and make sure you grant your phone and/or browser access to allow the pop-up alerts.
> 
> I'm starting to consider looking for a new set of headphones to match the 339.  I am already trying to find a pair of Hifiman HE-500 but am also considering another pair.  Not sure if I should consider the Sundras, Beryer Amerion Home, or Beyer DT1990s.  Anyone with experience with those last three on the 339?


Thanks,i voted and all the allerts are set.
I owned HE500 before HD800S which i have now and the weight was a big no for me even though headband and pads modded with a light cable.I plan on rebuying the HD650/6XX.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I think the last two times the 339 dropped were only two or three months apart.  So it may drop again soon.


----------



## bobbyblack

Mizicke5273 said:


> I think the last two times the 339 dropped were only two or three months apart.  So it may drop again soon.


Yea something like that, the last one was 1 month ago, if the next drop is in two months from now I'm afraid I'm not strong enough to resist not to buy another amplifier.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Has anyone ever seen EF800 to 6SJ7 adapters?  I saw mention of them in an old La Figro review and have been looking for a pair; I bought a some EF800 tubes off Ebay for a few bucks to try.


----------



## wazzupi

Mizicke5273 said:


> Has anyone ever seen EF800 to 6SJ7 adapters?  I saw mention of them in an old La Figro review and have been looking for a pair; I bought a some EF800 tubes off Ebay for a few bucks to try.



La figaro website have to msg them but you are better off going ef86 it seems


----------



## Mizicke5273

I sent them a message about the EF80, which I am in the process of buying, and asked if they had the EF800s.  They never said if they had the EF800 adapters or not; so I was wondering they were available elsewhere.


----------



## MJS242

bobbyblack said:


> Yea something like that, the last one was 1 month ago, if the next drop is in two months from now I'm afraid I'm not strong enough to resist not to buy another amplifier.



Looks like aliexpress.com has 10% off on the 339 with free shipping to the USA at $674.98.  If you can group buy 2 or more the price goes down to $614.  I think they also have coupons for new users.


----------



## MJS242

Mizicke5273 said:


> Has anyone ever seen EF800 to 6SJ7 adapters?  I saw mention of them in an old La Figro review and have been looking for a pair; I bought a some EF800 tubes off Ebay for a few bucks to try.



EF800 will work with the EF80 adapter (EF800 is a higher grade EF80, like the EF806 is a higher grade version of the EF86) 

http://www.atubesocket.com/productview.asp?sid=8206


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> EF800 will work with the EF80 adapter (EF800 is a higher grade EF80, like the EF806 is a higher grade version of the EF86)
> 
> http://www.atubesocket.com/productview.asp?sid=8206



Thank you, this is good info to have!  I was curious if that was the case, but have not read anything about it being so.  I tried doing some searching on Google, but didn't find much; let alone be able to confirm it.


----------



## bobbyblack

MJS242 said:


> Looks like aliexpress.com has 10% off on the 339 with free shipping to the USA at $674.98.  If you can group buy 2 or more the price goes down to $614.  I think they also have coupons for new users.


Never bought from Aliexpress,it is safe?
Thanks!


----------



## MJS242

Mizicke5273 said:


> Thank you, this is good info to have!  I was curious if that was the case, but have not read anything about it being so.  I tried doing some searching on Google, but didn't find much; let alone be able to confirm it.



EF800  stuff is in this thread somewhere.  What I don't think I've seen anyone try is this:

http://www.atubesocket.com/productview.asp?sid=8196


----------



## MJS242

bobbyblack said:


> Never bought from Aliexpress,it is safe?
> Thanks!



Never ordered from them but I think aliexpres/alibaba is pretty much the Amazon of China. Check their buyer guarantee/return policy.


----------



## Monsterzero

If you guys looking to buy a 339 arent in a hurry mine will most likely be up for sale soon....probably by May.


----------



## bobbyblack

MJS242 said:


> Never ordered from them but I think aliexpres/alibaba is pretty much the Amazon of China. Check their buyer guarantee/return policy.


Ok,thanks,actually is quite good deal at 550 Euro,free shipping.


----------



## MJS242

bobbyblack said:


> Never bought from Aliexpress,it is safe?
> Thanks!



Looks like that particular store also has a domestic return option which is nice.  Having to do an international return with this amp was always a potential risk considering the high cost.


----------



## bobbyblack

MJS242 said:


> Looks like that particular store also has a domestic return option which is nice.  Having to do an international return with this amp was always a potential risk considering the high cost.


Anyway i have only 2 options:USA(Massdrop) or China both are risky because i live in Europe.


----------



## maximus69

Monsterzero said:


> If you guys looking to buy a 339 arent in a hurry mine will most likely be up for sale soon....probably by May.


 I am interested in your 339...am relatively new to the site and have a hard time searching stuff, especially buying. Can we exchange emails?


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> Looks like that particular store also has a domestic return option which is nice.  Having to do an international return with this amp was always a potential risk considering the high cost.



Ali express (alibaba) is similar to ebay, it is seller dependent, i have bought alot of stuff from alibaba and no issues.. just reach out to sellers, just like ebay and if they communicate well and have food feedback, then ur likely in good shape. They accept papal and often have seller guarantees


----------



## MJS242

Can someone that owns a 339 do me a huge favor and measure the L x W x H of the center cover on the amp where the output capacitors are stored?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I can do it later tonight. I am not exactly sure what piece you mean. Do you mean the top plate, or the grill on center of the top plate?


----------



## attmci

MJS242 said:


> Can someone that owns a 339 do me a huge favor and measure the L x W x H of the center cover on the amp where the output capacitors are stored?


What's your plan, buddy?


----------



## MJS242

Liu Junyuan said:


> I can do it later tonight. I am not exactly sure what piece you mean. Do you mean the top plate, or the grill on center of the top plate?



On the top of the amp, you have the 3 square black covers.  The two on the left contain transformers and the one in the middle contain the output capacitors.  I'm looking for measurements of that center square black cover. 



attmci said:


> What's your plan, buddy?



Having a custom amp built, but sourcing film capacitors with enough uf that will fit under that center cover and be reasonably priced is a bit challenging.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

MJS242 said:


> Can someone that owns a 339 do me a huge favor and measure the L x W x H of the center cover on the amp where the output capacitors are stored?



I am not sure if you need cm or inches. I have a tape measure in feet here at the moment. I can dig out a metric if needed. 

L = 4 3/4 ''
W = 4 3/8 ''
H = 3 1/4 - 5/16 ''

The W is the side facing you when you look at the amp, which is the shorter of the two sides on that plane. Let me know if you need cm. I just have to dig it out.


----------



## MJS242

Liu Junyuan said:


> I am not sure if you need cm or inches. I have a tape measure in feet here at the moment. I can dig out a metric if needed.
> 
> L = 4 3/4 ''
> W = 4 3/8 ''
> ...



Much appreciated!


----------



## carlosgab

For those who are in this thread esp those who own a 339, Im interested to know what are your thoughts in the upcoming monoprice cavalli liquid platinum because it is going to be priced close to the 339.


----------



## maximus69

Bump


----------



## Mizicke5273

So which DACs synergize well with the 339 now a days?  When I was originally looking into the 339 and did a bunch or reading and research, it was the HRT Music Streamer II and II+.  I see the HRTs are no longer readily available new and wonder if there is something better.  I'm thinking of upgrading from my Maverick Audio TubeMagic D2 DAC and so I'm starting to look around.  Bifrost Multibit?  Audio-GD?  I am also considering getting a DAC that has Balanced Outputs, so I can try that out later down the road.  Any recommendations to consider?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Mizicke5273 said:


> So which DACs synergize well with the 339 now a days?  When I was originally looking into the 339 and did a bunch or reading and research, it was the HRT Music Streamer II and II+.  I see the HRTs are no longer readily available new and wonder if there is something better.  I'm thinking of upgrading from my Maverick Audio TubeMagic D2 DAC and so I'm starting to look around.  Bifrost Multibit?  Audio-GD?  I am also considering getting a DAC that has Balanced Outputs, so I can try that out later down the road.  Any recommendations to consider?



What's your budget?


----------



## Mizicke5273

Well, I guess that depends.  My TubeMagic D2 is just over 5 years old now; so would similarly priced DACs, with newer technology and hardware, be a noticeable upgrade?  The D2 is the first and really only DAC I have used or have experience with.  So I don't know what to expect with upgrading my DAC.  With headphones and amps, I have an understanding of what to expect with an upgrade; different sound signature, more power, and etc.  And I'm sure if I do decide to get something that has Balanced Outputs, the costs go up; but I also kind of future proof myself.  So with all that said, would starting at $300 to $400 get me a noticeable upgrade that warrants buying a new DAC?  If not, what price point should I be looking at for a noticeable upgrade?  And what price point for Balanced Output?  

I currently use USB In and Optical In.  I'd like more than one Optical In, but I haven't seen many DACs with more than one.  So would an Optical/Toslink Switcher work without issue?


----------



## MJS242

carlosgab said:


> For those who are in this thread esp those who own a 339, Im interested to know what are your thoughts in the upcoming monoprice cavalli liquid platinum because it is going to be priced close to the 339.



They're both amps and have a similar price but outside of that they're different.  You're asking the wrong question.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Another question, since my 339 should be arriving next week, how does everyone deal with the power switches being on the rear of the unit?  Where I'll be placing the 339, it may be a bit difficult turning on and off.  If I follow the correct shutdown procedure, Turn volume to 0 -> Unplug Headphones, can I just power off the the power strip while leaving the 339's power switches in the On position?  And then the reverse for powering it on.  Would there be any risk to the amp?


----------



## wwmhf

I do not know why you need to unplug headphones, but turning off the power strip while leaving the 339's power switched in the on position seems to be OK and this is what I am doing for my other devices. 



Mizicke5273 said:


> Another question, since my 339 should be arriving next week, how does everyone deal with the power switches being on the rear of the unit?  Where I'll be placing the 339, it may be a bit difficult turning on and off.  If I follow the correct shutdown procedure, Turn volume to 0 -> Unplug Headphones, can I just power off the the power strip while leaving the 339's power switches in the On position?  And then the reverse for powering it on.  Would there be any risk to the amp?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I personally wouldn't suggest it, but what are fuses for, right?


----------



## Mizicke5273

wwmhf said:


> I do not know why you need to unplug headphones, but turning off the power strip while leaving the 339's power switched in the on position seems to be OK and this is what I am doing for my other devices.



I'm reading through the thread from the start and there were a few people that ruined their headphones when a tube arced and died.  Which seems to be something that can happen when a tube goes, which is why it was recommended to not have headphones plugged in when powering it on.  I believe unplugging the headphones before turning off is just a good way to not forget to unplug them before turning it on.  I don't know if this is just for OTL tube amps or if hybrid and other kind of tube amps can also be susceptible..


----------



## Monsterzero

The 339 is back on Massdrop as of today.


----------



## bobbyblack

I just joined the drop.At this time 5 units sold and allready 220 V variant is sold out.I think i was lucky.Somebody from Europe know how much is  waiting time?


----------



## Mizicke5273

Glad you got in on it.  Mine should be arriving today......this afternoon is gona go slow me thinks; or at least it will probably feel like it.


----------



## bobbyblack

Mizicke5273 said:


> Glad you got in on it.  Mine should be arriving today......this afternoon is gona go slow me thinks; or at least it will probably feel like it.


Thanks,so i suppose the waiting time for yours was 2 months?(USA?).Anyway enjoy!


----------



## Mizicke5273

It was originally supposed to have shipped April 10th, but was delayed until this past Friday, the 27th.  I got the notice late Friday afternoon that it was shipping.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Well, I got the 339 setup.  Took longer than I thought it would; had to rearrange the desk a bit.  It is bigger and heavier than I realized, so I had to re-think how I was putting it on my desk.  I need to finish rearranging the desk tomorrow; just could not put off a listen any longer tonight.  I am using the stock tubes to start, as I want to get a benchmark for the amp.  So far, it is a very nice upgrade from my temp Vali 2.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (May 1, 2018)

Mizicke5273 said:


> Well, I got the 339 setup.  Took longer than I thought it would; had to rearrange the desk a bit.  It is bigger and heavier than I realized, so I had to re-think how I was putting it on my desk.  I need to finish rearranging the desk tomorrow; just could not put off a listen any longer tonight.  I am using the stock tubes to start, as I want to get a benchmark for the amp.  So far, it is a very nice upgrade from my temp Vali 2.



Haha, I remember getting the 339. It is actually quite heavy. If the stock tubes are the same as those that came with mine, the driver tubes need to be replaced ASAP. The power tubes are acceptable.


----------



## bobbyblack (May 2, 2018)

I am so excited about this amp,wanted him more than three years ago,the headphones targeted for testing will be HD800S,HD650(will need to borrow some)and my friend T1's.The winner will be my next only headphone.
I know the HE500 it is another nice matching but just what i sold them because of the weight.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I've already got a nice tube inventory to try:

Power Tubes
Svetlana 6N13S (6AS7G \ ECC230)
RCA 6AS7G
GE 6AS7G
RCA 6080
Raytheon 6080
GEC 6080

Input/Driver Tubes
Siemens Röhre EF80
Mullard EF86
Telefunken EF800
Svetlana EF86 Winged C
RCA 5693 Reds


Once I get a baseline with the stock tubes, I have no idea what I want to try first.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Mizicke5273 said:


> I've already got a nice tube inventory to try:
> 
> Power Tubes
> Svetlana 6N13S (6AS7G \ ECC230)
> ...



Looks like your set for awhile!


----------



## Mizicke5273

Yeah, I've been preparing these two months while I was waiting.  Been compiling a list of all the tubes and others' thoughts from this thread; got a Word doc that has more than 10 pages of notes.  I tried to get some of the easier to acquire and less expensive tubes.  So with the cool down and warm up time, how does everyone compare tubes?  Change them before sitting down for a session and take notes?


----------



## maheeinfy

Reading through pages, it seems like there are few versions of the 339

'Updated' version
Yuking website shows two models-  'brighter' and 'warmer'
Massdrop has a version with OTK2 and 6N5PJ tubes

Can some one clarify how many 339 versions are out there and differences among them.
TIA


----------



## Mizicke5273

There are two main versions; the original which was sold up to around 2013 or so and the "updated" version, which has been sold since then.  The "updated" version has some internal changes over the original, which my be listed earlier in the thread.  As for the current version, there are two models; the only difference I know of is the Input/Driver Tubes.  That is the basics.


----------



## wwmhf

I am doing the same thing as Mizicke, unpacking and listening. I actually got my Massdropped 339 yesterday, but I really did not have the time to try it out. 

I am glad that such a heavy amp survived such a long distance trip, no apparent damage. The box was sealed by Massdrop tapes and the tubes had no special protection for themselves. The two big tubes were wrapped 
minimally by the usual bubble wrapper, but the small tubes were just put in the package without any protection. I hope I did not get a returned amp. 

So far, for about 30 min since I turn it on, it sounds OK. Smooth, a little dark on my HD650, not as sweet as my 336 SE that has been mated with set of optimal tubes in my hand.


----------



## Mizicke5273

wwmhf, mine arrived in the same condition.  Power tubes wrapped but the Driver tubes loose in the box; looks like they came out of their own box in shipping.  

One thing I was in no way prepared for, was how HOT this thing gets!  It really heats up!  I know tubes put out heat, but just wow.  Not what I was expecting.


----------



## maheeinfy

Mizicke5273 said:


> There are two main versions; the original which was sold up to around 2013 or so and the "updated" version, which has been sold since then.  The "updated" version has some internal changes over the original, which my be listed earlier in the thread.  As for the current version, there are two models; the only difference I know of is the Input/Driver Tubes.  That is the basics.


Thanks. So the bright vs warm versions on Yuking website are just different tubes, but the amp itself is the same
Also, massdrop claims the amp sounds great with stock tubes which means OTK2 and 6N5PJ are better than what Yuking includes


----------



## wwmhf

Mizicke5273 said:


> wwmhf, mine arrived in the same condition.  Power tubes wrapped but the Driver tubes loose in the box; looks like they came out of their own box in shipping.
> 
> One thing I was in no way prepared for, was how HOT this thing gets!  It really heats up!  I know tubes put out heat, but just wow.  Not what I was expecting.



Thanks for sharing the info about the packaging. 

Yes, this amp is HOT!!!. In addition to the power tubes, a lot of heat is also emitted from the square window between the two power tubes. I am thinking about using it as a winter amp...


----------



## Mizicke5273

maheeinfy said:


> Thanks. So the bright vs warm versions on Yuking website are just different tubes, but the amp itself is the same
> Also, massdrop claims the amp sounds great with stock tubes which means OTK2 and 6N5PJ are better than what Yuking includes



They should be the same stock tubes as you get direct from Yuking.  As Liu Junyuan stated, get some replacement Input/Driver tubes.  At first the change to some Mullard EF86s, didn't seem that big.  Then I played "Children of the Grave" and noticed a huge improvement in the cymbals.  I could actually hear the cymbals and they wers so clear.


----------



## MJS242 (May 2, 2018)

I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...

Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.

I don't know that the website referring to variants of the amp as "bright" vs "warm" is accurate.  I don't know anyone that has heard the so called "bright" version (6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С) and referred to it as bright.  If you ask the circuit designer, he thinks the 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version is better and that's his preference.  From what I gather, that version is more expensive to build (electrically and probably supplying tubes) so maybe it's easier to ship the 6J4P version internationally.  The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version is basically the 6SN7 version of the amp (a well regarded tube that people are familiar with in tube audio).  A 6C5/6J5 is one half of a 6SN7.  Since this is a dual mono design, it uses two 6C5/6J5 (so while that tube may seem obscure, it's really not).

This amp has been in production for a long time (even dating back to the DV337 which was designed by the same person who did the 339).  The designer very much has a continuous improvement approach and not a one-off, flavor of the month approach. The differences between the versions are minor so I wouldn't fret too much about it.  However, the most recent iteration is not shown on their website, but I'll attach a picture below.  The difference being the vishay film capacitors (two green capacitors).  You should be able to tell if your model has them without removing the bottom panel.


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...
> 
> Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.
> 
> ...


So is it safe to assume the units being ordered on massdrop will have the vishay film capacitors? I am also confused about the tubes being offered on massdrop, as they dont seem to correlate to the tubes listed on website. I am new to tube amps, but i think i am ok buying the 339 on massdrop? I was unable to contact anyone  by email at yuking :/


----------



## Liu Junyuan (May 3, 2018)

@MJS242 is the most helpful poster on this thread. Matt should be a Headphoneus Supremus x 100 as far I'm concerned. This is yet another post full of signal, which is why his post count is so low for how long he's been here. He only posts good content.

I wish I could directly compare my amp with the 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version. The 6SN7 comparison has me very interested. I had no idea it was the more expensive topology for Yuking.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (May 3, 2018)

wwmhf said:


> Thanks for sharing the info about the packaging.
> 
> Yes, this amp is HOT!!!. In addition to the power tubes, a lot of heat is also emitted from the square window between the two power tubes. I am thinking about using it as a winter amp...



Yep. It gets hotter than any amp I've owned, including the ZDS, which is a veritable heater itself.

The power tube you use affects this. Bendix 6080, Tungsol 7336 and 5998 cause the amp to dissipate more heat than other power tubes.


----------



## bobbyblack

MJS242 said:


> I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...
> 
> Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.
> 
> ...


Hi,you know how is the procedure of shipping for the LF amps bought by non US people?
They first ship to US-massdrop or direct from China?
Thanks!


----------



## bobbyblack (May 3, 2018)

I read the thread twice and  took notes of best combos of tubes and impressions but right now seems a little chaos,need to clarify them.
For example my 1st set of notes:
''
RCA6AS7 G + EF80 SYLVANIA .
2399/5998/6080WA Thomson, Chatham/6AS7G Chatham/RCA
RCA 6AS7G/TS EF86 mesh
Mazda Thorn EF86 and Svetlana 6H13C
Bendix6080/TF EF86 mesh
Mullard EF86 and GEC 6as7g
Mullard EF86 and RCA 6as7g and felt no need to roll in my GEC 6as7g or even Bendix 6080wb. Using Yggy as input and HD800
339 GEC 6AS7 UK L63 is the best match
almost exclusively use the EF86 adapter with two Telefunken EF86's (mesh plates).  I have a lot of 6SJ7's and EF80's, but they don't see a lot of use.  For power tubes I typically use an RCA, Chatham or Sylvania 6AS7G.
BEST:GEC 6AS7G,Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plates
.  For EF86 tubes try: valvo / mullard / amperex meshplates, telefunken, even the Russian
Svetlana Winged C EF86/6267 best bang for the buck
7236 power tubes and Sylvania 6SJ7WTG
Mullard EF80 are the one I use all the time, in combination with some Chatham 6AS7G-Lieven
RCA 6AS7G and the Tung-sol 6SJWGT-dark Liu''


The second set @until then impressions:
''
Favorite combinations thus far, in no particular order (because dependent on mood and music), include:


GE 6AS7GA -- RCA or JAN Philips 6SJ7WGT

RCA 6AS7G -- Telefunken EF86 or RCA 6SJ7WGT

Bendix 6080WB -- RCA 6SJ7WGT

Tung-Sol 7236 - RCA5693

Svetlana Winged "C" - Sveltana EF86

LF339 really sings with Mazda Thorn EF86 and Svetlana 6H13C
Mullard EF86 and GEC 6as7g.-Until then,the best''


Third,@Liu impressions of LF compared with EC ZDS with different tube combos:
''
has been back and forth between ZDS and 339 all night. Utopia, HD600, HD650. Yggy via Lynx 16e card as source. Both very good in different ways, but it is totally dependent on tubes, and I am purposely using a darker set in both. 339 remains more dreamy (and thus more immersive) with my transducers, yet powerful and spacious. ZDS slightly more transparent and resolving; slams hard yet more refined. Huge caveat due to tubes used, as I need Bendix, 7236, or GE 6AS7GA for a more neutral set. Tungsol 6SU7GTY RBP as driver in ZDS--if I really wanted to play hard, it would be Mullard ECC35 (but equally so different tubes in 339).

339 is very close to ZDS. And it wins on pure enjoyment level most of the time. I have come to truly appreciate the suggestions upon entering this thread for the RCA 6AS7G/TS EF86 mesh combo.''


Anyway i want to thank  everybody who posted in this thread and helped one way or another.I'm sure i am gonna love this amp.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## wwmhf

MJS242 said:


> A 6C5/6J5 is one half of a 6SN7.  Since this is a dual mono design, it uses two 6C5/6J5 (so while that tube may seem obscure, it's really not).



This 6SN7 factor is interesting and it seems to be the version I should have chosen because I really like the sound of 6SN7 from 336 SE.


----------



## wwmhf

Liu Junyuan said:


> The power tube you use affects this. Bendix 6080, Tungsol 7336 and 5998 cause the amp to dissipate more heat than other power tubes.



Do you mean the 339 amp will be hotter if I replace those two Chinese power tubes by two Tungsol 7236? If so, I will have to use this amp in a suitable season...


----------



## Mizicke5273

When I turned my amp on yesterday afternoon to warm up, there was a white light, sort of flashing, coming from the right Power tube.  I powered the right side off for a minute or so and turned it back on and everything worked fine.  The same thing happened this morning.  Is that what a tube arcing looks like?  Should I be concerned about the amp; any issue to look out for with the limited details I provided?  These are the stock Chinese Power tubes btw, so I guess it is time to try a different set.


----------



## wwmhf

Mizicke5273 said:


> When I turned my amp on yesterday afternoon to warm up, there was a white light, sort of flashing, coming from the right Power tube.  I powered the right side off for a minute or so and turned it back on and everything worked fine.  The same thing happened this morning.  Is that what a tube arcing looks like?  Should I be concerned about the amp; any issue to look out for with the limited details I provided?  These are the stock Chinese Power tubes btw, so I guess it is time to try a different set.



Yes, you should be concerned with that tube, and stay away from it. 

I had this happened twice last year, once happened during my listening of music and it was a terrible experience because it hurt my ears. One tube completely failed after that, the other one seems still to be working, but I decided not to use it because I do not want to put my ears in danger anymore.


----------



## wwmhf

I like how this 339 sound with the Russian EF86 (6 theta 32 number on tube)  tubes, the power tubes are still the Chinese ones given by the manufacture.


----------



## danniveng

My very first post here, be gentle . Last week I got my long expected LF339, coming with the default Chinese tubes, the warm version. I have it connected to a Chord Hugo dac (source is Macbook or iPhone, Tidal HIFI) and my primary use of headphone is HD800 - but also using HD650 and Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro. I have already spent a lot of time listening, of course, and pleasantly surprised by its musicality and it's warm and crispy sound via HD800. Of course it has more authority when comparing the sound straight out of the Hugo which is also a very good match with HD800. But there are many opinions here, I know, it's all a matter of taste. But now you know where I stand . I listen mostly to acoustic, vocal music, well-recorded. 

I have not used my HD650 much since I've got my HD800. I've tried them on LF339 as so many people enjoy that combination. I have to be honest that I prefer the sound of HD800 with all the micro details and the bigger soundstage etc. Missing sometimes the unique intimacy of the HD650 but I am almost sure I can tube-roll that and get that extra dimension to my HD800. Right now I just enjoy this new impressive sound landscape. Yes, I miss a bit more full-bodied sound signature, a bit more punch - without loosing the very fine middle tones. I know I need to change the tubes soon. I have looked at these as my power tubes, Mullard-6080-6AS-rebranded-Philips - *anyone that know these tubes, and the sound?* I am not either which drivers I should use. I have read this thread, and I am a bit surprised that there are not that many HD800 combinations out there.


----------



## wwmhf

danniveng said:


> I have looked at these as my power tubes, Mullard-6080-6AS-rebranded-Philips - *anyone that know these tubes, and the sound?* I am not either which drivers I should use. I have read this thread, and I am a bit surprised that there are not that many HD800 combinations out there.



I do not have that kind of 6080 tube, but I do not think this Mullard-6080-6AS-rebranded-Philips are anything very special. Of course Mullard means something, but there are many 6080 tubes at much more affordable price and they might also sounds as good as a "Mullard".


----------



## bobbyblack (May 5, 2018)

Somebody tested 2 or 4 6BL7 tubes on the La Figaro,maybe @Until Then?I'm curious since many think are superior to 6AS7 type of tubes


----------



## maximus69

I just confirmed that the current drop on massdrop is the unit with green capacitors


MJS242 said:


> I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...
> 
> Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.
> 
> ...



I just confirmed with a guy on massdrop sho just received his 339 that he has the green capacitors.


----------



## wwmhf

I got mine a few days ago from Massdrop 
 and it has the green capacitors


----------



## MJS242

I always liked the Chatham 6AS7G (copper rods) and the EF86 (mullard, telefunken, amperex).  I get why people like the Bendix 6080WB with graphite plates, but I always found them overrated for my tastes.  I'll get some better clarification from the designer on the 6J4P vs 6C5 version differences.  If you dig in this thread deep enough, you might be able to find some impressions of people who modded their 6J4P version to use the 6C5/L63 (telecaster or wall-e, pretty sure one of those two did it).  That was many years ago now though.

@Liu Junyuan Thanks! I'm afraid not all of my posts are that useful


----------



## danniveng

wwmhf said:


> I do not have that kind of 6080 tube, but I do not think this Mullard-6080-6AS-rebranded-Philips are anything very special. Of course Mullard means something, but there are many 6080 tubes at much more affordable price and they might also sounds as good as a "Mullard".



Thanks for having a look @wwmf. I'll try them out and make a little review. Unfortunately, I do not have much to compare with yet but one must start somewhere and the only way to get into the game is to try things out. But that's the fun (and somtimes expensive) part of the game as well.


----------



## danniveng

MJS242 said:


> I always liked the Chatham 6AS7G (copper rods) and the EF86 (mullard, telefunken, amperex).  I get why people like the Bendix 6080WB with graphite plates, but I always found them overrated for my tastes.  I'll get some better clarification from the designer on the 6J4P vs 6C5 version differences.  If you dig in this thread deep enough, you might be able to find some impressions of people who modded their 6J4P version to use the 6C5/L63 (telecaster or wall-e, pretty sure one of those two did it).  That was many years ago now though.
> 
> @Liu Junyuan Thanks! I'm afraid not all of my posts are that useful



Is it important that the Chatham 6AS7G is the copper rod version? Lieven suggested me to buy the Chatham or the black plate Rca. Not sure what the latter exactly refers to. I've ordered the Mullard 6080 one to test it out. Will also look into the thread as you mentioned about the modded 6J4) version.


----------



## wwmhf

danniveng said:


> Thanks for having a look @wwmf. I'll try them out and make a little review. Unfortunately, I do not have much to compare with yet but one must start somewhere and the only way to get into the game is to try things out. But that's the fun (and somtimes expensive) part of the game as well.



Yes, "try things out" is very import for this hobby. 

I should have read your post a little more carefully. I though you were going to buy those Mullard. Because a tube usually is more expensive if it has "Mullard" on it, and I just would like to suggest that there were many choices for 6080 out there and you can easily find good ones. 

Since you are lucky to have those Mullards already, enjoy them.


----------



## wwmhf

My experience is that among each type of tubes such as 6AS7G, 6080, 7236, ect, the differences are not as much between difference brands as between different models. What I mean is that 6AS7G, 6080 tubes will sound more similar, but a 6080 tube and 7236 tube will sound more obviously different. I listened to 6080 tubes with and without copper rod, they sounded close to me, if there were any differences.


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...
> 
> Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.
> 
> ...


 Confirmed that this is what was received in last drop on massdrop for 650.00  Man, if yuking could get a decent website and communicate better with us folks in the states, I think he would do really well...


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...
> 
> Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.
> 
> ...


 Confirmed that this is what was received in last drop on massdrop for 650.00  Man, if yuking could get a decent website and communicate better with us folks in the states, I think he would do really well...


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> I occasionally chat with the owner/circuit designer at La Figaro and can provide some information regarding recent comments...
> 
> Any oddities you find in packaging are likely due to customs opening/inspecting the package and/or mishandling during shipment.  La Figaro packs them a certain way and then they are sent to a 3rd party logistics company that is responsible for importing internationally.  I'm pretty certain the massdrop orders are brokered by shenzhen audio so those might get handled differently.
> 
> ...


I  Confirmed that this is what was received in last drop on massdrop for 650.00  Man, if yuking could get a decent website and communicate better with us folks in the states, I think he would do really well...


----------



## MJS242 (May 6, 2018)

danniveng said:


> Is it important that the Chatham 6AS7G is the copper rod version? Lieven suggested me to buy the Chatham or the black plate Rca. Not sure what the latter exactly refers to. I've ordered the Mullard 6080 one to test it out. Will also look into the thread as you mentioned about the modded 6J4) version.



All of the Chatham 6AS7G's I have in my collection have bottom getters and copper rods (made in the 50's I believe).  That's the only thing I have experience with so I can't give any comparison to potential variants.  I also like the black plate RCA's and Sylvania's (probably made by RCA) but the Chatham is my favorite. As far as RCA black/grey plate, check this thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/page-261

There's a couple of pictures that show the two.  Black plates are older and all the bases I've seen have grey print.  Grey plates are newer and all of the bases I've seen have colored print (mainly red). That 6AS7G thread is pretty good reading for all things 6AS7G/6080/5998/421A/6520/7236/etc


----------



## Mizicke5273

Has anyone purchased the EF80 and EF86 adapters from Yuking recently?  I had a conversion going with them, but it has kind of died.  I haven't received a response in a few weeks.  In the last response, they gave me a link to their online store that is not working.


----------



## maximus69

Mizicke5273 said:


> Has anyone purchased the EF80 and EF86 adapters from Yuking recently?  I had a conversion going with them, but it has kind of died.  I haven't received a response in a few weeks.  In the last response, they gave me a link to their online store that is not working.


 I cannot reach yuking either :/


----------



## MJS242

Mizicke5273 said:


> Has anyone purchased the EF80 and EF86 adapters from Yuking recently?  I had a conversion going with them, but it has kind of died.  I haven't received a response in a few weeks.  In the last response, they gave me a link to their online store that is not working.



ebay or http://www.atubesocket.com/products.asp?sid=0&key=6sj7


----------



## Mizicke5273

I'm considering buying a UPS to put the 339 on, in cause of power flickers.  Anyone know the Wattage or Amperage of the 339?


----------



## Mizicke5273

WALL-E said:


> 1) The 95W was a total, both section of amp ON combined power outlets.
> I did another measurement with different set of tubes (7236&5693) and the result is similar.
> Power voltage AC 233.1V, 96.9Watt or 114V/A and power factor is 0.850
> As you see already Xmdkq(Yuking) confirm that 300Watt (real watts not V/A!) converter could be enough.
> ...




I found the Wattage of the 339 back on page 90.  I searched the thread earlier for watt and nothing came up.  I just now decided to try my hand at what Google would turn up and I found this post linked on another site.  So, I'll use about 100 watts in my calculations for a UPS.


----------



## WALL-E (May 9, 2018)

Mizicke5273 said:


> I found the Wattage of the 339 back on page 90.  I searched the thread earlier for watt and nothing came up.  I just now decided to try my hand at what Google would turn up and I found this post linked on another site.  So, I'll use about 100 watts in my calculations for a UPS.





Mizicke5273 said:


> I found the Wattage of the 339 back on page 90.  I searched the thread earlier for watt and nothing came up.  I just now decided to try my hand at what Google would turn up and I found this post linked on another site.  So, I'll use about 100 watts in my calculations for a UPS.




Hi Mizicke,
the power consumption of the lf339 is roughly about 100 Watts but that's not count the high input current drawn by charging capacitors in 339 power supply at turn-on. I am afraid that 100W ups or  any other AC power source will be too overloaded, triggering protection circuits in your ups and cuts the power off. I would not connect anything smaller then 300 Watts.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Yeah, I was looking at at least a 300 Watt UPS and more likely something around 600 Watt.  I just want protection from the power flickering on and off again with my amp, so I have time to power it down.


----------



## danniveng

MJS242 said:


> ebay or http://www.atubesocket.com/products.asp?sid=0&key=6sj7



Am a rookie here and have a question: Just to be sure, this adapter fit all input drivers on all LF339? I mean I can't find the '6SJ7' as part of my configuration. Is this equivalent with 6J4P? I'm interested as I want to change to a Telefunken EF80. All these numbers . I'll learn it sooner or later


----------



## Mizicke5273

danniveng said:


> Am a rookie here and have a question: Just to be sure, this adapter fit all input drivers on all LF339? I mean I can't find the '6SJ7' as part of my configuration. Is this equivalent with 6J4P? I'm interested as I want to change to a Telefunken EF80. All these numbers . I'll learn it sooner or later



If you have the La Figaro 339 with the 6SJ7 sockets, you will need an adapter to use EF80 tubes.  An EF80 to 6SJ7 tube adapter is what you need to get.


----------



## Ze_Blitzkrieg

Randomly chime in and say that I have been very pleased with the La Figaro 339 driving both the HD650's and HE-500's.

Plus, I mean. . .those tubes. . .


----------



## Mizicke5273

Anyone have experience with any of the below DACs and the 339?   

RME ADI-2 DAC
Gustard x20 Pro
Gustard x22
Schiit Gungnir Multibit


----------



## bobbyblack

Hey Mizicke,i am waiting some feedback from you,how you like the amp,which tubes are working for you,i saw you have a nice starting collection of tubes.
This thread it's dying,somebody else with another opinions?Waiting time is killin' me,2 months for the drop,another 2 or more until it's here...In the preparation for him i bought EF86 adaptors from Ebay+2 pairs of EF86 german tubes(Valvo and RFT)+Tesla EF806(which is supposed to be the ''super EF86'',with better specs and lower noise)+some nice RCA 6AS7GA-similar with RCA 6AS7G but with different envelope glass(like 6080).I post tomorrow some photos.


----------



## Mizicke5273

bobbyblack said:


> Hey Mizicke,i am waiting some feedback from you,how you like the amp,which tubes are working for you,i saw you have a nice starting collection of tubes.
> This thread it's dying,somebody else with another opinions?Waiting time is killin' me,2 months for the drop,another 2 or more until it's here...In the preparation for him i bought EF86 adaptors from Ebay+2 pairs of EF86 german tubes(Valvo and RFT)+Tesla EF806(which is supposed to be the ''super EF86'',with better specs and lower noise)+some nice RCA 6AS7GA-similar with RCA 6AS7G but with different envelope glass(like 6080).I post tomorrow some photos.



I'm coming from a TubeMagic A1 that had a channel issue; which I temporarily replaced with a Schiit Vali 2 for about a month. Those two are the only other Headphone amps I have experience with.  My setup includes a Schiit Loki, which I added alongside the Vali 2 and I use to add bass.  I had also used some EQ in Foobar2k, on top of the Loki, for even more bass and a more V shaped sound at times.   When I first powered up the 339, I noticed a definite improvement over the TubeMagic A1 and Vali 2.  The bass saw a big improvement and I am now only using the Loki; I'm not even using EQ in Foobar2k for the more V shaped sound.  On the Loki now, I have the 20 Hz knob set to about 2/3, where I used to have it all the way up with the Vali2, and the 400 Hz is set at about 1/4, which I used to set at about 3/4.  And as I mentioned on page 274, cymbals are very clear and detailed on "Children of the Grave" by Black Sabbath.  I am very pleased and happy with the 339; it is a joy to listen to.

As for tube rolling; I did not get a lot of time with the stock Power tubes, since the one was bad. I have the Mullard EF86s and Raytheon 6080WAs in now and have not tried much else.


----------



## bobbyblack

Mizicke5273 said:


> I'm coming from a TubeMagic A1 that had a channel issue; which I temporarily replaced with a Schiit Vali 2 for about a month. Those two are the only other Headphone amps I have experience with.  My setup includes a Schiit Loki, which I added alongside the Vali 2 and I use to add bass.  I had also used some EQ in Foobar2k, on top of the Loki, for even more bass and a more V shaped sound at times.   When I first powered up the 339, I noticed a definite improvement over the TubeMagic A1 and Vali 2.  The bass saw a big improvement and I am now only using the Loki; I'm not even using EQ in Foobar2k for the more V shaped sound.  On the Loki now, I have the 20 Hz knob set to about 2/3, where I used to have it all the way up with the Vali2, and the 400 Hz is set at about 1/4, which I used to set at about 3/4.  And as I mentioned on page 274, cymbals are very clear and detailed on "Children of the Grave" by Black Sabbath.  I am very pleased and happy with the 339; it is a joy to listen to.
> 
> As for tube rolling; I did not get a lot of time with the stock Power tubes, since the one was bad. I have the Mullard EF86s and Raytheon 6080WAs in now and have not tried much else.


Probably the amp and even the tubes need some time to burn in,some time for you to be accustomed with he's sound but is nice you allready like the sound of it.From now on is  room only for the better.


----------



## Josh76 (May 15, 2018)

I've spent a chunk of time lately purchasing and experimenting with tubes so I'll add my opinions to the mix. Some taste notes, I like a full sound without going basshead. I think this means strong mid-bass in addition to solid sub-bass without being overpowering (unless I'm listening to rap or something). I put my favorite headphones and dacs below.

Favorite pairings:

Tung Sol 5998 with Philips/Sylvania 6SJ7WGT (everything but classical) - So full-bodied and clean! The Philips/Sylvania 6SJ7WGT are the full/bassy tubes in this combo.
Tung Sol 7236 with RCA 5693 Red Hots (classical only)
Second favorite pairings:

Tung Sol Chatham 6080WA with RCA 6SJ7 (most music except classical) Sometimes the bass on these 6080's is too much and they are fatiguing. VERY fatiguing with the Philips/Sylvania 6SJ7WGT drivers.
RCA 6AS7G (Black Plate) with Philips/Sylvania 6SJ7WGT (everything but classical) - The Tung Sol's are more airy, detailed, and musical but these RCA's are decent and a lot more affordable.
Waiting to try (still shipping):

Sylvania 7236
Phillips/Mullard 6080
Other notes:

The RCA 5693 tubes are only good with the specified Tung Sol's listening to classical. In every other pairing (and music genre) I've tried they are either shrill or boring.
Tung Sol 6SJ7GT tubes may be OK, I need to try them with more variety of bassy power tubes. For the price, I don't think they are worth it (the RCA 6SJ7's are much cheaper and easier to find)
EF-86 tubes (tried Telefunken and Amperex) don't have the full-bodied sound I am looking for and by the time I ordered bassy power tubes my EF-86 to 6SJ7 adaptor was going bad 

--------
Favorite headphones:

HD-800S and HD-800 modded (only heard both for 10 minutes each)
Elex
HD-6XX
LCD-2c
HE-4XX
Headphones I didn't like:

Aeons Closed
K7XX

Mimby and Yggy are my favorite dacs, plan on trying Gumby with the La Figaro when funds allow.
--------


----------



## Ze_Blitzkrieg

Headphones I didn't like:

K7XX
--------[/QUOTE]

I tried a friend's pair of K7XX recently (before receiving the La Figaro 3339), and while I was 'surprised' by what AKG had done to their sound. . .it was still not 'enjoyable' to me.  Obviously subjective, but I found them to still not be natural sounding.  In the dynamic realm, Sennheiser is king of that to me, and it seems to me that the Senn's definitely come alive with the LA339 (ignoring tube rolling).  The HE-500's also sound quite lovely from this amp.


----------



## bobbyblack (May 16, 2018)

Josh76 said:


> I've spent a chunk of time lately purchasing and experimenting with tubes so I'll add my opinions to the mix. Some taste notes, I like a full sound without going basshead. I think this means strong mid-bass in addition to solid sub-bass without being overpowering (unless I'm listening to rap or something). I put my favorite headphones and dacs below.
> 
> Favorite pairings:
> 
> ...


Hi Josh,thank you for your impressions,i like the sound to be exactly like you described,warm and detailed mids with good  bass and sweet highs.
I think you are set for power tubes and for drivers maybe you need a replacement for your broken adapter to use with EF86(people seems to like them more than 6SJ7 variants).
Also is interesting that you liked  the HD800S and even Elex more than HD6XX which is supposed to be a "lethal" combo with LF339(i know that the HD800S is technically the better headphone but HD650 with good OTL can beat alot of TOTL headphones).
About power tubes i don't intend to invest to much in something like Gec or Bendix,i need probably 3 flavors to put them in nice combos with drivers.I want the Mullard's 6080,Chatham 6AS7G(more neutral and airy) and i allready have the RCA's 6AS7GA.For drivers i found some local guy who has them cheap(i paid 6$/tube for the RFT's,15$ for Valvo and 15$ for  Tesla EF806).
I read that the RFT EF86 is the warmest from all the EF86 version's, maybe you can check it out.


----------



## Josh76

bobbyblack said:


> I think you are set for power tubes and for drivers maybe you need a replacement for your broken adapter to use with EF86(people seems to like them more than 6SJ7 variants).


Yeah, perhaps I should buy another set of adaptors and the RFT tubes you're suggesting. 




bobbyblack said:


> Also is interesting that you liked  the HD800S and even Elex more than HD6XX which is supposed to be a "lethal" combo with LF339(i know that the HD800S is technically the better headphone but HD650 with good OTL can beat alot of TOTL headphones).


Oh, ha, I wasn't listing them in order of preference. If I was, the HD6XX would be my top headphone. I may change my mind once I own the HD-800S and listen to them more but I'm under the impression those excel at certain genres rather than everything. I do like the Elex a lot but need to be in the right mood for them,, they are ENERGETIC. When I want laid back, the HE-4XX is my favorite.


----------



## bobbyblack (May 17, 2018)

Ohh,i see,that's a good and bad news as well,lol,the good is i save some serious money replacing HD800S with HD650 and the bad is that i love these headphones(HD800S),they do everthing so good,will be hard time deciding the next move .


----------



## Josh76

bobbyblack said:


> Ohh,i see,that's a good and bad news as well,lol,the good is i save some serious money replacing Hd650 with HD800S and the bad is that i love these headphones(HD800S),they do everthing so good,will be hard time deciding the next move .


I could be wrong, the 800S may be better at everything than the 650/6XX, I didn't spend enough time with the 800S to be sure one way or the other. I could see how they REALLY excel at vocals (especially women) and classical.


----------



## bobbyblack

Time will tell,thanks.


----------



## wwmhf

Even though I could not spend more time on 339 before my trip, I liked how it worked with HD650. Together, they provided more music details than my 336SE. Music produced by 339+HD650 was more solid while 336SE sounded slight more smoother. However, I still could not like my Byer T1 on 339.


----------



## adeadcrab

So what driver tubes are we all using? So far I have:
Tung-Sol 6SJ7GT Mesh plate
GE 'Reds' 5693
RCA 6SJ7WGT
Sylvania 6SJ7WGT

Thinking of getting some more varied driver tubes later down the line...


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> ebay or http://www.atubesocket.com/products.asp?sid=0&key=6sj7



I had to contact a seller, to custom make the EF80 adapters.  Though I still would like the La Figaro adapters, they are just nicer aesthetically.


----------



## MJS242

Mizicke5273 said:


> I had to contact a seller, to custom make the EF80 adapters.  Though I still would like the La Figaro adapters, they are just nicer aesthetically.



If anyone is interested in adapters from Yuking/La Figaro let me know and I can inquire about a group buy.


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> If anyone is interested in adapters from Yuking/La Figaro let me know and I can inquire about a group buy.



I'd be interested in at least a pair of each, EF80 & EF86.  Maybe even two pairs of each; never hurts to have a spare.


----------



## maximus69

I would be interested in adapters


----------



## Josh76

MJS242 said:


> If anyone is interested in adapters from Yuking/La Figaro let me know and I can inquire about a group buy.


I would join as well for both EF80 and EF86 adaptors.


----------



## bobbyblack

My amp was shipped yesterday from NJ USA with DHL standard,can't wait...in the meantime i ordered a pair of Mullard's 6080 branded Philips(Mitcham factory) from UK-1963 date of production.


----------



## elNan

MJS242 said:


> If anyone is interested in adapters from Yuking/La Figaro let me know and I can inquire about a group buy.



I'm interested in this


----------



## MJS242 (May 24, 2018)

Let's do an adapter count (I'm still confirming prices):

*Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
*maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)


----------



## maheeinfy

So my 339 is shipped by Massdrop

What are the indications that its the latest revision. I know there was some discussion recently on this, but i have not been following it closely

I know the green capacitors on the bottom is one. Are there any others to look out for?


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> Let's do an adapter count (I'm still confirming prices):
> 
> Mizicke5273 (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, location?)
> maximus69 (specify what you want and location)
> ...



I'm in the US.


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> Let's do an adapter count (I'm still confirming prices):
> 
> Mizicke5273 (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, location?)
> maximus69 ( EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA )
> ...


----------



## MJS242

maheeinfy said:


> So my 339 is shipped by Massdrop
> 
> What are the indications that its the latest revision. I know there was some discussion recently on this, but i have not been following it closely
> 
> I know the green capacitors on the bottom is one. Are there any others to look out for?



It's the latest version (green film caps), I've seen pictures of the production.  They're not making different/old versions.

I updated the adapter list above


----------



## elNan

MJS242 said:


> Let's do an adapter count (I'm still confirming prices):
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...



Sorry, you're right...

One pair each, USA


----------



## danniveng

bobbyblack said:


> My amp was shipped yesterday from NJ USA with DHL standard,can't wait...in the meantime i ordered a pair of Mullard's 6080 branded Philips(Mitcham factory) from UK-1963 date of production.



I understand your excitement! I hope you'll get it soon. May I ask which driver do you plan to use together with the ordered Mullard's 6080?


----------



## MJS242

elNan said:


> Sorry, you're right...
> 
> One pair each, USA



updated list


----------



## bobbyblack (May 24, 2018)

bobbyblack said:


> Hey Mizicke,i am waiting some feedback from you,how you like the amp,which tubes are working for you,i saw you have a nice starting collection of tubes.
> This thread it's dying,somebody else with another opinions?Waiting time is killin' me,2 months for the drop,another 2 or more until it's here...In the preparation for him i bought EF86 adaptors from Ebay+2 pairs of EF86 german tubes(Valvo and RFT)+Tesla EF806(which is supposed to be the ''super EF86'',with better specs and lower noise)+some nice RCA 6AS7GA-similar with RCA 6AS7G but with different envelope glass(like 6080).I post tomorrow some photos.


^^^^


----------



## bobbyblack

I know many of you(me included)are new in the camp of OTL'S amps and i've found a post of @gibosi on the 6AS7 thread which i think is v.important on how to use them without the  risk of damaging the headphones:
"In anOTL amp, the headphones are directly connected to the plates of the 6AS7, with nothing in between. Leaving the headphones plugged in from the start, the start-up surge can easily damage headphones. This is not just theoretical. It has happened. And repairing or replacing headphones can be expensive. 

So again, for those who own OTL amps, never turn the amp on or off with the headphones plugged in. And again, after turning the amp on, wait several minutes, until the output tubes have reached their normal operating temperatures and stabilized, before plugging in the headphones."


----------



## maheeinfy

So excited to try my Beats on this amp


----------



## maximus69

bobbyblack said:


> I know many of you(me included)are new in the camp of OTL'S amps and i've found a post of @gibosi on the 6AS7 thread which i think is v.important on how to use them without the  risk of damaging the headphones:
> "In anOTL amp, the headphones are directly connected to the plates of the 6AS7, with nothing in between. Leaving the headphones plugged in from the start, the start-up surge can easily damage headphones. This is not just theoretical. It has happened. And repairing or replacing headphones can be expensive.
> 
> So again, for those who own OTL amps, never turn the amp on or off with the headphones plugged in. And again, after turning the amp on, wait several minutes, until the output tubes have reached their normal operating temperatures and stabilized, before plugging in the headphones."





maheeinfy said:


> So excited to try my Beats on this amp


thanks! I needed that..stressful day and u made me laugh


----------



## bobbyblack

maheeinfy said:


> So excited to try my Beats on this amp


Do it,do it,do it ,lol.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I got two new pairs of headphones to try with my 339; a pair of Philips Fidelio X2HR and a pair of of HiFiMAN HE-400s.  So far both sound great out of the 339.  Though I think the HE-400s are a little bit better; they are just a bit more clear.  The X2s have some nice bass and sound great out of my phone and DAP.

My HE-500s still sound best!  So glad I bought them.


----------



## bobbyblack

Mizicke5273 said:


> I got two new pairs of headphones to try with my 339; a pair of Philips Fidelio X2HR and a pair of of HiFiMAN HE-400s.  So far both sound great out of the 339.  Though I think the HE-400s are a little bit better; they are just a bit more clear.  The X2s have some nice bass and sound great out of my phone and DAP.
> 
> My HE-500s still sound best!  So glad I bought them.


HE500 is hard to beat(more so on La Figaro which from my understanding is one of the top choices for them).I owned 2 pairs and sold them both because of the weight but somehow i regret that i don't tried to put them on the HE350/560 body.


----------



## danniveng (May 26, 2018)

Got my LF a month ago, and the last couple of weeks I've been taking notes on what I like and dislike about my tubes so far:

Stock tubes: Shuguang 6N5P-J (power tubes), OTK Soviet (driver tubes)
Mullard 6080 (rebranded Phillips)
6SJ7WGT Sylvania USA
Not used yet as I don’t have the adapter: Telefunken EF80

*How I prefer the sound + the battle between HD650 and HD800*
I mostly listen to acoustic, vocal music that is well-recorded + DSD. I can't stand bad recordings. To me music is an aesthetic experience, like enjoying a beautiful landscape. Sometimes it’s breathtaking, everything is just in perfect balance, the structures, a wholeness, and you can’t tell exactly why. It has ‘the quality without a name’ as Christopher Alexander terms it in a wonderful book called ‘The timeless way of building’.

As many in here, I like a warm airy sound where mids are clear with details and the highs are sweet and behaving nicely. I like bass but it has to complement the music, not overflow and dominate it.

That could be the reason why I am a big fan of HD800. I’ve been using the HD800 for the last year. Before that I only used my HD650; for almost 10 years (with cardas cable). It was perfect with the Woo Audio WA6 I had a couple of years ago, and also on the Naim Uniti I once had. It’s also magical with the LF. But let me be honest here. I am not using the HD650 anymore. I’ve thought a lot about the shift from HD650 and HD800. The HD800 was not love at first sight. Sure, I was attracted by the resolution and the soundstage but the sound was not as dark and warm as on the HD650. It took me a couple of weeks to get used to the HD800. Don’t take this as an attack on the HD650, but *the shift from HD650 to HD800 was like coming from a dark and cosy cave with candlelights, and stepping out into the light, looking at a wide, beautiful landscape*. It makes sense. Think about it: If you have been used to - almost mentally ‘imprinted’ - the sound of the HD650 for 10 years, it for sure takes time to get used to another/different sound. Though it’s the same family . When I got the Chord Hugo and paired this truly clear and very detailed DAC, plus having a more analogue sound, with the HD800 I was completely sure I  wanted to build my rig with this headphone, and I ordered the LF to get some extra power, air, warmth etc.


*Rolling the tubes for the first time*
*Mullard 6080 + 6SJ7WGT Sylvania:* For some reason I have to adjust the volume a bit compared to the stock tubes. They are not as loud. The position is 10. Don’t know why. The bass is more deep and with a bit more punch to it. Not much though. But I can tell. The mids and the sound in general is very harmonic and well-balanced but I also sense that it’s not presenting the music as forward as the stock tubes. It surprises me that the sound is not as compelling or ‘fun’ as the stock tubes. Even the highs are a bit itchy at times, and I don’t get the crispy mids that I am used to. I’ve been listening to a dozen of tracks since I got the LF so I know the sound of this album very well by now . (That is probably the weakness of getting overwhelmed by the landscape - one has to remember to not coming back to the same place over and over again (pizza number 3 please, again)). Does it make sense that the tubes need to ‘burn in’?!

*Shuguang 6N5P-J + 6SJ7WGT Sylvania:* Did not work for me. It was clear from the very beginning. The sound is more vague and lacking, well, everything. Come out sound! But it didn’t. The same happened with the *Mullard and the Sylvania*. More bass though.

*Next step*
I think I’ll return my Mullard and instead get a matched pair of Tung Sol/Chatham 5998, maybe some RCA black plate to pair with the 6SJ7WGT Sylvania. Many have these as a truly great combination, latest @Josh76. And I need that adapter so I can get my telefunken E86 in play. Any suggestions on what would be a clever move next?


----------



## Josh76

danniveng said:


> *Next step*
> I think I’ll return my Mullard and instead get a matched pair of Tung Sol/Chatham 5998, maybe some RCA black plate to pair with the 6SJ7WGT Sylvania. Many have these as a truly great combination, latest @Josh76. And I need that adapter so I can get my telefunken E86 in play. Any suggestions on what would be a clever move next?



I also didnt like the Mullard 6080's, finally tried them recently. I do like the Tung Sol / Chantham 6080 tubes, just don't pair them with the Sylvania drivers, too much bass. More and more I like the Tung Sol 5998's over the RCA 6AS7's with black plates.


----------



## danniveng

Josh76 said:


> I also didnt like the Mullard 6080's, finally tried them recently. I do like the Tung Sol / Chantham 6080 tubes, just don't pair them with the Sylvania drivers, too much bass. More and more I like the Tung Sol 5998's over the RCA 6AS7's with black plates.



Thanks Josh for the input. Which drivers do you use with Tung Sol 5998? Do you also listen to vocals and instruments?


----------



## Mizicke5273

danniveng said:


> *Next step*
> I think I’ll return my Mullard and instead get a matched pair of Tung Sol/Chatham 5998, maybe some RCA black plate to pair with the 6SJ7WGT Sylvania. Many have these as a truly great combination, latest @Josh76. And I need that adapter so I can get my telefunken E86 in play. Any suggestions on what would be a clever move next?



One page back is a possible group buy of EF 80 and EF 86 adapters from La Figaro.  They are very nice looking with the La Figaro branding on them.


----------



## danniveng

MJS242 said:


> Let's do an adapter count (I'm still confirming prices):
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...



Add me on as well (EF86, EF80 - one pairs each)


----------



## bobbyblack (May 26, 2018)

danniveng said:


> Got my LF a month ago, and the last couple of weeks I've been taking notes on what I like and dislike about my tubes so far:
> 
> Stock tubes: Shuguang 6N5P-J (power tubes), OTK Soviet (driver tubes)
> Mullard 6080 (rebranded Phillips)
> ...


Hi danniveng,

I think the matching between power-driver-headphones it is important,so maybe you need more tubes(driver and power) to try to find a nice combo for your liking.Mullard 6080(which many people seems to like ) probably need another drivers to work nice with HD800,so maybe keep them until you find something else for good matching.
Just some toughts,i have not yet experienced it since i'm still waiting for him..


----------



## Josh76

danniveng said:


> Thanks Josh for the input. Which drivers do you use with Tung Sol 5998? Do you also listen to vocals and instruments?


My favorite drivers with the 5998's are the Sylvania/Philips 6SJ7WGT. I also enjoy strong vocals (Christina Aguilera, Adele, Queen, etc) and instrumental music such as jazz and classical. For classical, the Tung Sol 7236's paired with the RCA 5693's are still my favorite.


----------



## Josh76

bobbyblack said:


> Hi danniveng,
> 
> I think the matching between power-driver-headphones it is important,so maybe you need more tubes(driver and power) to try to find a nice combo for your liking. Mullard 6080(which many people seems to like )


You make a good point. So far, I can usually tell that I will like a tube even if I don't have it well-paired. I could immediately tell there was something special about the Tung Sol 5998's and even the 7236's stood out to me even though they weren't my favorite for non-classical. Same thing happened when I tried Philips 6SJ7WGT. One exception is the RCA 5693's, I thought they were way overrated until I tried them with the Tung Sol 7236's. Considering how expensive they are, the Mullard/Philips 6080's needed to show me some good qualities even before I found a good pairing. They didn't so I'm returning them.


----------



## bobbyblack

Josh76 said:


> You make a good point. So far, I can usually tell that I will like a tube even if I don't have it well-paired. I could immediately tell there was something special about the Tung Sol 5998's and even the 7236's stood out to me even though they weren't my favorite for non-classical. Same thing happened when I tried Philips 6SJ7WGT. One exception is the RCA 5693's, I thought they were way overrated until I tried them with the Tung Sol 7236's. Considering how expensive they are, the Mullard/Philips 6080's needed to show me some good qualities even before I found a good pairing. They didn't so I'm returning them.


I understand your point but hey the Mullard's are not so expensive i paid for mine 60 pounds,i think that 5998 are really expensive.


----------



## wwmhf

danniveng said:


> *Mullard 6080 + 6SJ7WGT Sylvania:* For some reason I have to adjust the volume a bit compared to the stock tubes. They are not as loud. The position is 10. Don’t know why. The bass is more deep and with a bit more punch to it. Not much though. But I can tell. The mids and the sound in general is very harmonic and well-balanced but I also sense that it’s not presenting the music as forward as the stock tubes. It surprises me that the sound is not as compelling or ‘fun’ as the stock tubes. Even the highs are a bit itchy at times, and I don’t get the crispy mids that I am used to. I’ve been listening to a dozen of tracks since I got the LF so I know the sound of this album very well by now . (That is probably the weakness of getting overwhelmed by the landscape - one has to remember to not coming back to the same place over and over again (pizza number 3 please, again)). Does it make sense that the tubes need to ‘burn in’?!
> 
> *Shuguang 6N5P-J + 6SJ7WGT Sylvania:* Did not work for me. It was clear from the very beginning. The sound is more vague and lacking, well, everything. Come out sound! But it didn’t. The same happened with the *Mullard and the Sylvania*. More bass though.
> 
> ...



Tung Sol/Chatham 5998 has received many good comments, trying out EF86 is also worthwhile.


----------



## wwmhf

bobbyblack said:


> I understand your point but hey the Mullard's are not so expensive i paid for mine 60 pounds,i think that 5998 are really expensive.



60 pounds is really expensive, and 5998 nowadays is really really expensive.


----------



## Josh76

wwmhf said:


> 60 pounds is really expensive, and 5998 nowadays is really really expensive.


I agree, I paid a little under 70 pounds for mine and that's expensive enough that I need to really like them.

I think the 5998's are worth the extra expense and I was able to get a pair for 250 pounds. Of course not everyone will think they sound good enough to cost that much more, we all have our various tastes.


----------



## danniveng

wwmhf said:


> Tung Sol/Chatham 5998 has received many good comments, trying out EF86 is also worthwhile.



Yes, I think that's my next try, the 5998. Though I think $250 is a lot for some old tubes. My grand father would def be very surprised about this price level if he was alive .


----------



## danniveng

Josh76 said:


> I agree, I paid a little under 70 pounds for mine and that's expensive enough that I need to really like them.
> 
> I think the 5998's are worth the extra expense and I was able to get a pair for 250 pounds. Of course not everyone will think they sound good enough to cost that much more, we all have our various tastes.



When you listen to the 5998 + Sylvania with your HD800, how would you describe the sound compared with the stock tubes (if you have the same version as mine)?


----------



## Josh76

danniveng said:


> When you listen to the 5998 + Sylvania with your HD800, how would you describe the sound compared with the stock tubes (if you have the same version as mine)?


I don't own HD-800's (or any variation) yet, they're probably my next headphones. I have briefly tried them on the La Figaro with the stock tubes only. I haven't used the stock tubes lately but for the headphones I use regularly on this amp (Elex, LCD-2C, and HD-6XX), I would say the 5998 + Sylvania is more detailed, airy, musical, and cleaner. More space between instruments while keeping the full sound that I like. The stock tubes are surprisingly good, it took me a while to find a set I was happy with to replace them (most combos were too thin sounding).


----------



## Josh76

danniveng said:


> Yes, I think that's my next try, the 5998. Though I think $250 is a lot for some old tubes. My grand father would def be very surprised about this price level if he was alive .


Heh, keep in mind I said "pounds" since the other person was using pounds as a reference. I paid $324 for the 5998's and they often go for $400 a pair.


----------



## danniveng

Jesus! Maybe they are coming a bit cheaper now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tung-Sol-J...021996?hash=item2f1b2747ac:g:dF4AAOSwuHJbAxLM

It's the one we are dealing with, right?


----------



## Josh76

danniveng said:


> Jesus! Maybe they are coming a bit cheaper now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tung-Sol-J...021996?hash=item2f1b2747ac:g:dF4AAOSwuHJbAxLM
> 
> It's the one we are dealing with, right?


Yeah, that's the correct one and they're better than mine because they're military. From what I've read, the only difference is they last longer if they are JAN, the sound should be the same. I should probably pick up another pair or two.


----------



## MJS242

Updated list:

*Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
*maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*danniveng* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Denmark)

Know anyone else that may be interested? Please let them know as I'm not likely to broker this again anytime soon.


----------



## MJS242

Here's what the adapters look like in case anyone is wondering (EF80 left, EF86 right)


----------



## danniveng

MJS242 said:


> Here's what the adapters look like in case anyone is wondering (EF80 left, EF86 right)



They are indeed beautiful!


----------



## danniveng

Josh76 said:


> Yeah, that's the correct one and they're better than mine because they're military. From what I've read, the only difference is they last longer if they are JAN, the sound should be the same. I should probably pick up another pair or two.



I ordered a pair, and I have sent back the Mullard 6080 which did not match my setup, and as you mentioned, I don't believe other driver tubes would make it all sing perfectly. One has to try things out. I like this hobby


----------



## maximus69

danniveng said:


> I ordered a pair, and I have sent back the Mullard 6080 which did not match my setup, and as you mentioned, I don't believe other driver tubes would make it all sing perfectly. One has to try things out. I like this hobby





MJS242 said:


> Here's what the adapters look like in case anyone is wondering (EF80 left, EF86 right)
> 
> 
> Nice! Appreciate ur help try to get them... communication is like pulling teeth and website needs work...they could sell a lot more gear if someone over there was sales minded! LoL


----------



## elNan

MJS242 said:


> Here's what the adapters look like in case anyone is wondering (EF80 left, EF86 right)



Very nice! May I ask what's their price?


----------



## wwmhf

MJS242 said:


> Here's what the adapters look like in case anyone is wondering (EF80 left, EF86 right)



They look beautiful!


----------



## maheeinfy

MJS242 said:


> Updated list:
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...


Add me to the list - (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)


----------



## flac4me

MJS242 said:


> Updated list:
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...



Please add me on as well *flac4me*(EF86, EF80 - one pairs each)


----------



## MJS242

flac4me said:


> Please add me on as well *flac4me*(EF86, EF80 - one pairs each)



What's your location?


----------



## flac4me

MJS242 said:


> What's your location?


Hi United States. I'll pm you.


----------



## Mizicke5273

So I'm trying out a pair of Siemens Röhre EF80s with the adapters I had made from Ebay.  The Tube in my left channel has some static and crackling when the volume knob is past 8:30ish.  I don't have any issue with the right channel or with any other tubes.  So, just bad tube?  The tube in question sounds great with the volume under 8:30ish.  Now I haven' tried swapping tubes or adapters around yet; just put the in to try for the first time.


----------



## MJS242

*Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
*maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*danniveng* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Denmark)
*maheeinfy* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*flac4me* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)


----------



## maheeinfy

Is there a list of compatible tubes for this amp?

Yuking website doesn't have any info


----------



## Josh76

maheeinfy said:


> Is there a list of compatible tubes for this amp?
> 
> Yuking website doesn't have any info


They kinda do but I agree it's not very clear. Tubes I know are compatible (I may have missed some):
*Power/Output*

6080 
5998
6AS7(G)
7236
*Driver/Input*
"Bright" Version

6SJ7(WGT)

EF-86 (with adaptor, sold separately)
EF-80 (with adaptor, sold separately)
6J4P
5693
6Ж4С
"Warm" Version

6C5
6J5(GT)
L63
I hope that helps.


----------



## Cyberia Knight

maheeinfy said:


> Is there a list of compatible tubes for this amp?
> 
> Yuking website doesn't have any info



Just to add a few note to Josh76 post above.

*Power/Output*

6080 all variants WA WB WC
5998
5998A Like 6AS7GA
421A Expensive (like 5998 Domino Plates)
A1834 GEC Expensive
6AS7G also modern variants mainly Russian 6H13C, 6H5L, 6N13S, 6N13P
6AS7GA Straight Glass Black Base
7236
*Driver/Input*
"Bright" Version

6SJ7, 6SJ7Y, Both Black Metal Can

6SJ7GT, 6SJ7WGT Both Glass
EF-86 (with adaptor, sold separately)
EF-80 (with adaptor, sold separately)
6J4P, 6J8P,
5693 Red Metal Can
6Ж4С
I don't have any information on the "Warm Version" as I have a Darkvoice 337


----------



## MJS242

Cyberia Knight said:


> Just to add a few note to Josh76 post above.
> 
> *Power/Output*
> 
> ...



For the power tubes there is also the 2399 (which is the same as the 5998), 6520 which is a higher grade 6AS7G, CV2523.  I believe you can do a 6J7/EF34 with an adapter for the input.  

There is also a lot more possibilities for the 6C5/6J5 version especially with adapters.    

By the way, I did ask the designer to clarify the differences between the "warm" and "bright" version and the bright version is more extended up top and the "warm" version has better vocals.


----------



## MJS242

MJS242 said:


> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> *Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> *elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...



Going to start wrapping this up.  Without bulk pricing, the price is:

$50 per pair + $19 for shipping (for two pair, which is most of you)

If you have 4 pair the shipping is $24 (Mizicke5273).  

I'm guessing bulk pricing will be slightly cheaper (shipping won't change). 

Keep in mind, I make $0 on this transaction.  If you want to purchase, you will be sending funds to the yu king pay pal account and providing me (via private message) the paypal address you used for the transaction and your shipping address.  I will then relay the information and provide communication support, tracking information, etc.  If you're not happy with the price or anything I've said, let me know, and I'll remove you from the list.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The EF86 adapters Yuking makes are incredibly nice and look stunning in this amp. Tempted to go for the EF80 adapters but think I'm good with EF86.


----------



## wwmhf

Cyberia Knight said:


> Just to add a few note to Josh76 post above.
> 
> *Power/Output*
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for sharing this info.


----------



## flac4me

MJS242 said:


> Going to start wrapping this up.  Without bulk pricing, the price is:
> 
> $50 per pair + $19 for shipping (for two pair, which is most of you)
> 
> ...



Great! I'm definitely interested. Let's see if you're able to negotiate a group discount. If not I'm still interested. It's been very hard to contact the vendor about these adapters. Two emails no response.


----------



## flac4me (Jun 3, 2018)

Cyberia Knight said:


> Just to add a few note to Josh76 post above.
> 
> *Power/Output*
> 
> ...



I purchased the "bright" version  of this amp through Massdrop. Will the "warm" tubes work in this version?


----------



## MJS242

flac4me said:


> I purchased the "bright" version  of this amp through Massdrop. Will the "warm" tubes work in this version?



NO


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> Going to start wrapping this up.  Without bulk pricing, the price is:
> 
> $50 per pair + $19 for shipping (for two pair, which is most of you)
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me.


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> Going to start wrapping this up.  Without bulk pricing, the price is:
> 
> $50 per pair + $19 for shipping (for two pair, which is most of you)
> 
> ...



Great! Sounds good to me. Thanks for all ur efforts!


----------



## Mizicke5273

Mizicke5273 said:


> So I'm trying out a pair of Siemens Röhre EF80s with the adapters I had made from Ebay.  The Tube in my left channel has some static and crackling when the volume knob is past 8:30ish.  I don't have any issue with the right channel or with any other tubes.  So, just bad tube?  The tube in question sounds great with the volume under 8:30ish.  Now I haven' tried swapping tubes or adapters around yet; just put the in to try for the first time.



I re-seated the tubes in the adapters and the static is now gone.


----------



## wwmhf

Mizicke5273 said:


> I re-seated the tubes in the adapters and the static is now gone.



Good know one of the possible solutions


----------



## maheeinfy

MJS242 said:


> Going to start wrapping this up.  Without bulk pricing, the price is:
> 
> $50 per pair + $19 for shipping (for two pair, which is most of you)
> 
> ...


Just checking what the next step is on this


----------



## alphanumerix1

Hi guys,

I've come here from massdrop interested in this tube amp. As you do you research before making a purchase (Well most of the time) I just have a few questions maybe you guys could answer as i have no experience with tube amps and your insight would be extremely valuable. 

From a quick search i see their are multiple versions of this amp I've seen a "standard" version a "upgraded version" and multiple (custom?) versions with different components in the chassis.Is that correct? 

If may be too much to ask but what are the differences between versions? Is it just better components or is there something else as well.

I see that massdrop is selling the upgraded version for $650usd but with shipping to Australia that takes it up to $755usd which basically the price shipped from shenzhenaudio as they do free worldwide shipping afaik. Before i pull the trigger on this amp is there anything i should be aware of?

The headphone's ill be using are hd600, hd800 and maybe a T1 down the track.

As this is my first foray in tube amps i don't know alot of about tube rolling and all that entails but it is something i'd like to explore. 

Thanks all


----------



## ohsigmachi

Why not get a Darkvoice 336se first and see if you like the "tube sound" with your current headphone collection?

If you dig the overall impression, but want a more resolving amp with a bit more clarity, sell it and THEN get the Figaro...

P.S. I love my Darkvoice with the MD x Senn HD6XX


----------



## alphanumerix1

ohsigmachi said:


> Why not get a Darkvoice 336se first and see if you like the "tube sound" with your current headphone collection?
> 
> If you dig the overall impression, but want a more resolving amp with a bit more clarity, sell it and THEN get the Figaro...
> 
> P.S. I love my Darkvoice with the MD x Senn HD6XX



Yknow that wouldn't be a bad idea, but that hassle of selling and repurchasing isn't very appealing. I have 1kaud to spend and the 339 seems like its universally loved. I was also looking at the cayin headphone tube amp but that takes me over my budget of 1kaud.


----------



## alphanumerix1

what I meant by different versions. Are these user requested modified versions?


----------



## MJS242 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd recommend reading up on this thread.  This amp has undergone a few improvements/changes over the course of it's lifetime.  What you get from massdrop will be the latest version (no different from what you get from shenzhen audio, aliexpress, yuking direct, etc).  Currently, massdrop is the cheapest option.

Custom amps are available if you're willing to do some homework and source your own parts (and communicate with yu king directly).  The pictures you posted are custom amps.  That's NOT what the 339 from massdrop will look inside.  That's also the 6C5/6J5/L63 version whereas the massdrop version is 6SJ7/6J4P.  I posted a picture of the massdrop version so many pages back.


----------



## MJS242

maheeinfy said:


> Just checking what the next step is on this



Still trying to coordinate the effort.  It's a busy time of year with orders so we're kind of taking a number with getting the adapters created.  Also, with massdrop making a new offering there may be more people who are interested in adapters.


----------



## alphanumerix1

MJS242 said:


> I'd recommend reading up on this thread.  This amp has undergone a few improvements/changes over the course of it's lifetime.  What you get from massdrop will be the latest version (no different from what you get from shenzhen audio, aliexpress, yuking direct, etc).  Currently, massdrop is the cheapest option.
> 
> Custom amps are available if you're willing to do some homework and source your own parts (and communicate with yu king directly).  The pictures you posted are custom amps.  That's NOT what the 339 from massdrop will look inside.  That's also the 6C5/6J5/L63 version whereas the massdrop version is 6SJ7/6J4P.  I posted a picture of the massdrop version so many pages back.



Thanks for the info, I'll do some more research.

*How do I know which input tube to choose?*
The 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version is brighter
The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 version is warmer

Interesting, I'll read through the thread and report back.


----------



## MJS242

alphanumerix1 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll do some more research.
> The 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С version is brighter



If you buy from massdrop the 6SJ7/6J4P + all equivalents are your only options.  Go back a few pages, there is a more complete list.


----------



## alphanumerix1

MJS242 said:


> If you buy from massdrop the 6SJ7/6J4P + all equivalents are your only options.  Go back a few pages, there is a more complete list.



After some reading i'll probably go with massdrop. 

The warm set is interesting would put me over my budget by ordering through yuking directly.


----------



## maximus69

Anyone stacking a gumby under a 339? Looking at dacs and gumby is on my list...also, what dacs are u guys using?


----------



## ohsigmachi (Jun 13, 2018)

maximus69 said:


> Anyone stacking a gumby under a 339? Looking at dacs and gumby is on my list...also, what dacs are u guys using?



I'm using a Grace Design SDAC (from Mass Drop) piped into a Darkvoice 336se, which has similar OTL architecture to the 339, but isn't dual-mono.

The sound is excellent!


----------



## Mizicke5273

I've replaced my Maverick Audio TubeMagic D2 DAC with a Topping D50 recently.  I like the sound of the D50 and have been thinking of another DAC upgrade, while sticking to the Sabre 9038 chip.  With that in mind, I have been eyeing the Gustard X22.  The other DAC I am debating is the RME ADI-2 DAC; leaning more to the Gustard though.  I was considering the Gungnir Multibit; but decided against it,as it seems you have to leave it on constantly to sound good.


----------



## wazzupi

Mizicke5273 said:


> I've replaced my Maverick Audio TubeMagic D2 DAC with a Topping D50 recently.  I like the sound of the D50 and have been thinking of another DAC upgrade, while sticking to the Sabre 9038 chip.  With that in mind, I have been eyeing the Gustard X22.  The other DAC I am debating is the RME ADI-2 DAC; leaning more to the Gustard though.  I was considering the Gungnir Multibit; but decided against it,as it seems you have to leave it on constantly to sound good.


I think rme or gungnir is your best bet


----------



## michaelwheeldon

Chord mojo through audioquest Yukon, 
339 with Sylvania jan 5998a power and Sylvania Jan 6j5gt drivers
Very full bodied natural sound


----------



## Mizicke5273

wazzupi said:


> I think rme or gungnir is your best bet




What makes you say that?  I am interested in the RME, but was leaning towards the Gustard with the Sabre chip.  I figure the non-PRO Sabre chip sounds good and is to my liking, so the Gustard would be a good fit.  I really do like the looks and feature set of the ADI-2 DAC, but my concern is it is a DAC & amp.  To me, it feels like I would be paying $500 for a piece of the ADI-2 DAC that I will hardly use.  Without the amp functionality, how much cheaper would it have been and would that difference be better spent on a unit where the price goes solely towards the DAC feature set?  Upgrading to either probably won't happen too soon, so I will have some time to contemplate each more.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Jun 15, 2018)

maximus69 said:


> Anyone stacking a gumby under a 339? Looking at dacs and gumby is on my list...also, what dacs are u guys using?



IME the Gumby is the best DAC pairing I've yet heard with the 339. I upgraded to the Yggy, and while it was very good, the synergy was even better between the Gumby and the 339. I still miss that chain! I also liked the original Gungnir DS pairing. Other DACs I've tried are Theta DS Progeny, and the Sonic Frontiers SFD-1 MKII SE+.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

It's been stated before, but I need to reiterate how good the GE 6AS7GA are for the HD600s in this amp. Never fails to impress me. It's been a long time since I've rolled these.


----------



## maheeinfy

Liu Junyuan said:


> It's been stated before, but I need to reiterate how good the GE 6AS7GA are for the HD600s in this amp. Never fails to impress me. It's been a long time since I've rolled these.


that tube sounded rolled off in the top when i tried it on WA2. It will be interesting if 339 makes the same tube sound different


----------



## maximus69

Liu Junyuan said:


> It's been stated before, but I need to reiterate how good the GE 6AS7GA are for the HD600s in this amp. Never fails to impress me. It's been a long time since I've rolled these.



Sweet! I just happened to find a nice matched pair of these! Will have them next week


----------



## MJS242

Just an update on the adapters... It looks like end of July is when they'll be able to get them in and completed.  That's tentative though.  There's currently bulk 339 orders being created along with some custom amps (including mine ).  If you don't feel like waiting, no problem, I can remove your name from the list.  Just let me know.


----------



## elNan

MJS242 said:


> Just an update on the adapters... It looks like end of July is when they'll be able to get them in and completed.  That's tentative though.  There's currently bulk 339 orders being created along with some custom amps (including mine ).  If you don't feel like waiting, no problem, I can remove your name from the list.  Just let me know.



Perfectly fine for me, thanks for making this happen!


----------



## flac4me

MJS242 said:


> Just an update on the adapters... It looks like end of July is when they'll be able to get them in and completed.  That's tentative though.  There's currently bulk 339 orders being created along with some custom amps (including mine ).  If you don't feel like waiting, no problem, I can remove your name from the list.  Just let me know.


I'm ok waiting. Thanks for the update.


----------



## UntilThen

MJS242 said:


> Just an update on the adapters... It looks like end of July is when they'll be able to get them in and completed.  That's tentative though.  There's currently bulk 339 orders being created along with some custom amps (including mine ).  If you don't feel like waiting, no problem, I can remove your name from the list.  Just let me know.



Can I still order a pair of EF86 adapters through you? I would like a pair of Yuking made adapters. I have the EF80 ones but not the EF86. For the EF86, I got those off ebay and they don't look good.


----------



## MJS242 (Jun 28, 2018)

UntilThen said:


> Can I still order a pair of EF86 adapters through you? I would like a pair of Yuking made adapters. I have the EF80 ones but not the EF86. For the EF86, I got those off ebay and they don't look good.




*Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
*maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*danniveng* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Denmark)
*maheeinfy* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*flac4me* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*UntilThen* (EF86 - one pair, Australia)


----------



## UntilThen

I'm in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## UntilThen

MJS242 said:


> There's currently bulk 339 orders being created along with some custom amps (including mine ).



Can you provide details and specifics of your custom LF339 and an indication of price would be good.


----------



## Monsterzero

UntilThen said:


> Can you provide details and specifics of your custom LF339 and an indication of price would be good.



Ahhh,this is where youve disappeared to


----------



## UntilThen

Monsterzero said:


> Ahhh,this is where youve disappeared to



Haha been quiet for a bit work is busy but rewarding. Then I started posting on DNA Stratus, Ragnarok and this thread. 

Have always been curious how much better a custom LF339 is than the standard version. Someone on the aussie forum wants to buy my LF339 but my son wants it so it's his. I had the 'bright' version of LF339. Wonder what it's like with the warm version.

That said, I still have the whole range of 'good' power tubes and they do transform the La Figaro. Of course the drivers EF80 and EF86 sounds very good to my ears.


----------



## MJS242 (Jul 6, 2018)

UntilThen said:


> Can you provide details and specifics of your custom LF339 and an indication of price would be good.



I had to source all of the parts myself as yuking won't do this for you as far as I know.  I think the parts in total were around $400-$450 and that includes all of the capacitors (output coupling, power filter), hookup wire, signal interconnect wire, some resistors.  You could go deeper and spend a lot more but to me it's not worth it.  There is some risk involved in shipping this amp safely from China. 




Once the build is complete, I'll post a complete list of parts that I used in case someone wants to repeat the process (some resistors I had wrong).  The large film caps (in white) were the most expensive and most challenging because they replace electrolytic capacitors that are under the center square cover.  You need very large capacitors in order to get enough uF and size becomes an issue.  In fact, what I sent is slightly too large and it's going to require some chassis modification in order for it to work. 

The amp is going to be a 6C5/6J5/L63 version and you can roll some different tubes with adapters:

6SN7 --> 6J5 (L/R pair that uses only a single 6SN7 triode, switchable so you don't burn out half of a 6SN7)
Loktal 6J5 which I believe is 7A4
76 --> 6J5


----------



## UntilThen

Thanks MJ. This looks like an exciting project. Looking forward to see how it pans out for you.


----------



## MJS242 (Jul 6, 2018)

They're making the final arrangements for the adapters, does anyone want to change or back out?

*Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
*maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*danniveng* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Denmark)
*flac4me* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*UntilThen* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Australia)

Price estimation was previously posted, please refer to that.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I'm good.


----------



## Josh76

MJS242 said:


> They're making the final arrangements for the adapters, does anyone want to change or back out?
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...



I'm good. Thank you for handling this!


----------



## UntilThen

MJS242 said:


> They're making the final arrangements for the adapters, does anyone want to change or back out?
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...



Amendment for me. I will have EF80 and EF86 adapters. One pair each. Thanks.


----------



## flac4me

MJS242 said:


> They're making the final arrangements for the adapters, does anyone want to change or back out?
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...


I'm good


----------



## maximus69

Im good


----------



## MJS242

MJS242 said:


> I had to source all of the parts myself as yuking won't do this for you as far as I know.  I think the parts in total were around $400-$450 and that includes all of the capacitors (output coupling, power filter), hookup wire, signal interconnect wire, some resistors.  You could go deeper and spend a lot more but to me it's not worth it.  There is some risk involved in shipping this amp safely from China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought I'd post an update on the custom amp.  Both the film and electrolytic capacitors I selected created size/space issues.  Unfortunately, I didn't have a 339 on hand for measurements when I purchased the parts.  

The diameter of the 6 top electrolytic capacitors was pretty large and so a non-standard bracket had to be created and other components shifted around. 

 

 


One of the two film capacitors that needs to go under the center cover.  

 

A larger cover had to be created to accommodate both of them.

 

Not a straight forward custom build but they seem up for the challenge and are good at solving these problems   My original intent was to select parts/wiring that had a similar color but the availability of parts that meet the specifications can be difficult.


----------



## maximus69

MJS242 said:


> Thought I'd post an update on the custom amp.  Both the film and electrolytic capacitors I selected created size/space issues.  Unfortunately, I didn't have a 339 on hand for measurements when I purchased the parts.
> 
> The diameter of the 6 top electrolytic capacitors was pretty large and so a non-standard bracket had to be created and other components shifted around.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

First post on headfi! After reading through the 284 pages on here I'm beyond excited to receive my LF339 from massdrop; expected to ship mid September , from the most recent drop (it only sold 7/10 to my surprise after seeing the previous few drops all selling out within the first couple of days). Can't wait to join you guys and enjoy it with HD650/HD800


----------



## Sonic Defender

tintinsnowydog said:


> First post on headfi! After reading through the 284 pages on here I'm beyond excited to receive my LF339 from massdrop; expected to ship mid September , from the most recent drop (it only sold 7/10 to my surprise after seeing the previous few drops all selling out within the first couple of days). Can't wait to join you guys and enjoy it with HD650/HD800


You are in for a treat based on my experience with the 339 driving my HD800S, and HD600. Great pairings and I miss that wonderful amp to this day. I also think it looks beautiful. Nothing in audio is more appealing to me than the look of tubes glowing in the dark while you chill to tunes. Ethereal experience to be sure, so miss that. Enjoy your 339 mate, you made a very good choice.


----------



## maximus69

tintinsnowydog said:


> First post on headfi! After reading through the 284 pages on here I'm beyond excited to receive my LF339 from massdrop; expected to ship mid September , from the most recent drop (it only sold 7/10 to my surprise after seeing the previous few drops all selling out within the first couple of days). Can't wait to join you guys and enjoy it with HD650/HD800



I got my 339 from last drop and it is spectacular. My advice, give yourself some time with stock tubes before rolling ( they are pretty good imho )
Dont blow out ur eardrums when u get it! Your adrenaline will be flowing and you will overwhelmed....hehe


----------



## maheeinfy

Another awesome advice:  Make sure to use both hands in turning volume knobs(one on each). One hand doesn't have the knob feel IMO


----------



## wwmhf

Another awesome advice: You may consider this amp as a winter amp exclusively! This is amp is hot, physically.


----------



## maheeinfy

wwmhf said:


> Another awesome advice: You may consider this amp as a winter amp exclusively! This is amp is hot, physically.


Which is why i am taking this amp along for my winter get away


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Since they were released, I've always been curious how ZMF's high impedance dynamics would pair with the 339. I received the Auteurs not too long ago and can confirm this is a match made in absolute heaven. I am using Tung-sol 7236 and Sylvania 6SJ7 tubes.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Thanks everyone for the positive words and advice! 



wwmhf said:


> Another awesome advice: You may consider this amp as a winter amp exclusively! This is amp is hot, physically.



This was actually something i was a little concerned about; does anyone have experience using the amp in hot weather? It gets pretty hot here (35+ degrees celcius in summer) so I'm thinking of getting a mini desktop fan to cool it down 



Liu Junyuan said:


> Since they were released, I've always been curious how ZMF's high impedance dynamics would pair with the 339. I received the Auteurs not too long ago and can confirm this is a match made in absolute heaven. I am using Tung-sol 7236 and Sylvania 6SJ7 tubes.



Firstly thanks for all the input you've put into this thread, your love for the amp is one of the main reasons I ended hitting the buy button! ZMF is next on my list of to try/buy headphones, gotta start saving up... how do they sound with classical/acoustic music? That is what I mainly listen to


----------



## flac4me

MJS242 said:


> They're making the final arrangements for the adapters, does anyone want to change or back out?
> 
> *Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
> *maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
> ...


Hi MJS242,

Any update on this?

Thanks


----------



## Josh76

tintinsnowydog said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive words and advice!
> This was actually something i was a little concerned about; does anyone have experience using the amp in hot weather? It gets pretty hot here (35+ degrees celcius in summer) so I'm thinking of getting a mini desktop fan to cool it down



I've used it in hot weather with no issues beyond me feeling like I'm MELTING. I'm pretty sure it's designed to get really hot.


----------



## Josh76 (Jul 29, 2018)

tintinsnowydog said:


> Firstly thanks for all the input you've put into this thread, your love for the amp is one of the main reasons I ended hitting the buy button! ZMF is next on my list of to try/buy headphones, gotta start saving up... how do they sound with classical/acoustic music? That is what I mainly listen to



For classical I highly recommend looking into the HD 800 with the recommended La Figaro classical tubes (Tung Sol 7236 and RCA 5693). I didn't like the HD 800S or the HD 820 nearly as much. Some instruments sound inaccurate on the HD 820 and the HD 800S gave up some clarity and the bass is weird. The SDR mod for the HD 800 is also recommended if you decide to go that route and the person who came up with mod sells them for cheap.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Different strokes for different folks as they say. I loved the 800S through the 339. I had really nice tubes, forget which, but they will be discussed back in the thread about a year ago now I think.


----------



## Josh76

Sonic Defender said:


> Different strokes for different folks as they say. I loved the 800S through the 339. I had really nice tubes, forget which, but they will be discussed back in the thread about a year ago now I think.


YES! If you can try all 3 that's your best bet to determine which you like best. Either way they have great potential for classical.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Josh76 said:


> For classical I highly recommend looking into the HD 800 with the recommended La Figaro classical tubes (Tung Sol 7236 and RCA 5693). I didn't like the HD 800S or the HD 820 nearly as much. Some instruments sound inaccurate on the HD 820 and the HD 800S gave up some clarity and the bass is weird. The SDR mod for the HD 800 is also recommended if you decide to go that route and the person who came up with mod sells them for cheap.



I do actually own the HD800! Am looking forward to its pairing with LF339. I am one of the very few that prefer it stock over SDR and 800S (probably because of my less-mainstream genre choice). Haven't auditioned 820 yet but from what I've read it won't improve on what I love about the 800 already (imaging+clarity+soundstage even if it is a little exaggerated). From everything else in this thread it sounds like that combo of 7236&5693 is the best; I'd really like to try out the 2399/5998s though. Still trying to find my way around tubes; I assume ebay is the best way to go?


----------



## Josh76

tintinsnowydog said:


> I do actually own the HD800! Am looking forward to its pairing with LF339. I am one of the very few that prefer it stock over SDR and 800S (probably because of my less-mainstream genre choice). Haven't auditioned 820 yet but from what I've read it won't improve on what I love about the 800 already (imaging+clarity+soundstage even if it is a little exaggerated). From everything else in this thread it sounds like that combo of 7236&5693 is the best; I'd really like to try out the 2399/5998s though. Still trying to find my way around tubes; I assume ebay is the best way to go?


Ahh, great! I agree with your taste in headphones and if I mostly listened to classical the treble on the stock HD 800 probably wouldn't bother me. Ebay is hit or miss... if you find them cheap then there is minimal risk. Andy from Vintage Tube Services was recommended somewhere (possibly this thread?) and I had a good experience ordering from him:
http://vintagetubeservices.com/

There are others who come recommended as well.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I've used Vintage Tube Services for two pairs of tubes and had a good experience myself.


----------



## xmdkq

Please rest assured that in the summer of 40 degrees in Chengdu, we can do destructive testing for 8 hours without problems.


----------



## SoLame

xmdkq said:


> Please rest assured that in the summer of 40 degrees in Chengdu, we can do destructive testing for 8 hours without problems.



Glad to see you here. I have an issue that maybe you (or any experienced users) can help me out.

I bought my 339 through Massdrop and received the amp a few weeks ago. I have already put over 50 hours or so on it. It sounds wonderful.

Last weekend while I was listening (the amp was already on for about 4 hours at that point), I heard a loud POP noise from the amp itself (no, it is not through my headphones). It sounded like what you hear when you squeeze an empty soda can. The amp continued to work okay, but I stopped using it anyway. 

Then about 30 minutes or so after I turned it off, I heard the same POP noise. Because I was not using headphones (but I was sitting very close to the amp), I was sure that the noise is from one of the domes on the top of the unit.

What caused that loud noise? Anything I need to worry?

I hope someone can comment. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Josh76

I would contact either Massdrop or Yuking (I don't remember which provides support if you purchase from Massdrop). Even if the amp continues to work, that doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## maheeinfy

may be try running it from a power strip? in case if your power supply is the culprit


----------



## SoLame

Josh76 said:


> I would contact either Massdrop or Yuking (I don't remember which provides support if you purchase from Massdrop). Even if the amp continues to work, that doesn't sound right to me.







maheeinfy said:


> may be try running it from a power strip? in case if your power supply is the culprit





Thank you, both of you. I've sent a message to Massdrop. I'm waiting for their answer.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Josh76

SoLame said:


> Has anyone else had this problem?


No, I've been really lucky so far (even with brands of questionable quality control). 

Not implying 'questionable quality control' includes the La Figaro.


----------



## xmdkq

Can check whether the tube is ignited, whether the power indicator is on, and I have often encountered the problem of the tube.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

xmdkq said:


> Please rest assured that in the summer of 40 degrees in Chengdu, we can do destructive testing for 8 hours without problems.



Thanks for the reassurance yuking! I've been looking at tubes, can your amp take 5A power tubes such as 6336B?


----------



## MJS242

flac4me said:


> Hi MJS242,
> 
> Any update on this?
> 
> Thanks



Let me follow up


----------



## xmdkq

Can be used, 6336 I have used.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

xmdkq said:


> Can be used, 6336 I have used.


Thanks, does it need a special power supply?


----------



## attmci

MJS242 said:


> Thought I'd post an update on the custom amp.  Both the film and electrolytic capacitors I selected created size/space issues.  Unfortunately, I didn't have a 339 on hand for measurements when I purchased the parts.
> 
> The diameter of the 6 top electrolytic capacitors was pretty large and so a non-standard bracket had to be created and other components shifted around.
> 
> ...


u r crazy.


----------



## xmdkq

No special power supply is required. Please pay attention to the power supply temperature of 339 during use.


----------



## wwmhf

I guess the answer to my question below might be negative, but ... here is the question:

Can we use 6SK7 instead of 6SJ7 in the 339 amp? 

If yes, anything to be concerned?


----------



## sup27606

I recently acquired a LF 339 with a series of high end tubes including the TS 5998, RCA red, Philips 6SJ7WGT, Sylvania 7236 etc. I like the 5998 with the RCA reds for vocals and the pronounced bass, but the stellar combination so far are the 5998s with the Philips 6SJ7WGT. Compared to the RCA reds, the high end is more extended, noticeably bigger soundstage and clearer imaging. It sounds magical/holographic to me with the Sennheiser HD6XX, compared to the Schiit Jotunheim which sounds more 2D. I would like to try out a few other driver tubes to find if there is anything even better than what I have. I believe power tube wise, 5998s are the best one can get. I am curious about the EF86 and EF80. How are the sounds compared to the 6SJ7WGT? I appreciate bass with some tightness and texture (not a basshead) and treble extension with transparency, since I listen to quite a few classical albums. I am also a fan of jazz and vocals.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Been doing a lot of research on power tubes lately, have ordered a wide selection of tubes including 7236 5998 and rca6as7gs.think they’re all going to arrive before my amp does though!!

Looking at input tubes now, am being confused by the numbering systems. Can the amp take 6sn7 variants? What’s the difference from the 6SJ7? Any recommendations aside from rca 5693, EF80/86 and Sylvania 6sj7 mentioned in thread?


----------



## Mizicke5273

Personally, I have been enjoying Mullard 6080 with Mullard EF86 or RCA 5693 Reds.  Very nice bass with either combo; punchy but detailed.


----------



## maheeinfy

I got some EF86 to 6SJ7 adapters for my 339 and now hunting for EF86 tubes. There are so many ebay listing '6J32P / 6ZH32P / EF86 / 6267'

Are these russian equivalents as good as the standard EF86 tubes?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

just got notified that amp has shipped from massdrop! Anyone know how long it took to arrive in previous drops?


----------



## wwmhf

tintinsnowydog said:


> just got notified that amp has shipped from massdrop! Anyone know how long it took to arrive in previous drops?



Depending on where you are, it takes about 1 week in US


----------



## wwmhf

maheeinfy said:


> I got some EF86 to 6SJ7 adapters for my 339 and now hunting for EF86 tubes. There are so many ebay listing '6J32P / 6ZH32P / EF86 / 6267'
> 
> Are these russian equivalents as good as the standard EF86 tubes?



I am not sure whether those Russian equivalents as good as the standard EF86, but I like the Russian 6ZH32P better than the 6SJ7 and 6SJ7GT I have.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 20, 2018)

Can the amp take 6sn7gt as input tubes? Is there anywhere to find a complete list of compatible tube types.


----------



## xmdkq

6as7 is the output tube and cannot be used for signal amplification.


----------



## wwmhf

xmdkq said:


> 6as7 is the output tube and cannot be used for signal amplification.



Agree.


----------



## wwmhf

Is the first type of tube considered better than the second one in general? I have a few of the second type, but not impressed by them. Hence, I would like to know whether the first type (so called mesh one?) is generally better. Your inputs will be appreciated.


----------



## wwmhf

Also, is the red 5693 significantly better than the black 6SJ7?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Anyone have a link where to buy ef80 to 6sj7 adapters? The one on eBay and aliexpress sold out, only EF86 ones left. Also where to get socket savers and which ones? Can you use the same socket savers for both input and power tubes? Thanks


----------



## UntilThen

xmdkq said:


> Can be used, 6336 I have used.



This is news to me. I should try my Cetron 6336b in La Figaro.


----------



## UntilThen

What happen to the EF80 and EF86 adapters from the manufacturer? Who was organising these? I had my name down on it but I haven't check this thread for a while and I didn't get any notifications.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> This is news to me. I should try my Cetron 6336b in La Figaro.



Ive read that it might only be appropriate for shorter periods of use, as it draws more current than 6as7 equivalents and might overheat eventually. Let us know how it goes 

If anyone could link a site to purchase ef80 adapters and/or socket savers would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mizicke5273

tintinsnowydog said:


> Ive read that it might only be appropriate for shorter periods of use, as it draws more current than 6as7 equivalents and might overheat eventually. Let us know how it goes
> 
> If anyone could link a site to purchase ef80 adapters and/or socket savers would be much appreciated!




For the EF80 adapters, I had to contact the seller of the EF80 TO 6SN7 ones and ask them to make them EF80 to 6SJ7.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Mizicke5273 said:


> For the EF80 adapters, I had to contact the seller of the EF80 TO 6SN7 ones and ask them to make them EF80 to 6SJ7.



where was the seller for ef80 to 6sn7?


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Ive read that it might only be appropriate for shorter periods of use, as it draws more current than 6as7 equivalents and might overheat eventually. Let us know how it goes
> 
> If anyone could link a site to purchase ef80 adapters and/or socket savers would be much appreciated!



On 2nd thoughts, I don't think it's wise to use the 6336 tubes in La Figaro. A pair of 6336 will draw 10a. Very few amps can handle that. My Glenn OTL amp is designed for it and it sounded good.


----------



## Mizicke5273

tintinsnowydog said:


> where was the seller for ef80 to 6sn7?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-p...876939?hash=item2cbaffa44b:g:EVMAAOSw~AVYtUGU
Those are the ones.  I contacted the seller, xulingmrs, and asked if they had EF80 to 6SJ7.


----------



## wwmhf

Here is a seller from China for the adapter from EF80 to 6SJ7:

http://www.atubesocket.com/productview.asp?sid=8206

Anyone has any experiences with them?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Mizicke5273 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-p...876939?hash=item2cbaffa44b:g:EVMAAOSw~AVYtUGU
> Those are the ones.  I contacted the seller, xulingmrs, and asked if they had EF80 to 6SJ7.



Hey, just contacted him and got a very quick reply, he says that he stopped making them as the adapters hum and he couldn’t fix the issue. He also said that barely anyone uses ef80 in hk/China so he doesn’t make them, but can make a pair on my request. Did you encounter the same problem? I can’t imagine how an adapter may increase hum, surely it’s just the tubes?


----------



## xmdkq

I am sick and can be produced at the hospital next week and arrange delivery.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

xmdkq said:


> I am sick and can be produced at the hospital next week and arrange delivery.



Sorry to hear that you are unwell, hope you get better soon! I will private message you.


----------



## Mizicke5273

tintinsnowydog said:


> Hey, just contacted him and got a very quick reply, he says that he stopped making them as the adapters hum and he couldn’t fix the issue. He also said that barely anyone uses ef80 in hk/China so he doesn’t make them, but can make a pair on my request. Did you encounter the same problem? I can’t imagine how an adapter may increase hum, surely it’s just the tubes?



Yes and no, the pair of EF80 tubes I tried did have noise, but re-seating the tube and adapter resolved it.  I commented on page 282 of the thread.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Amp has arrived today but i need your help! There isn't any sound coming out even though all my tubes are lit. If i turn it all the way up to full volume i can hear a very very faint playback of the music. Do i just need to let the capacitors charge up or something? Not too sure what's going on

If it means anything, the indicator lights are blue right now, do they change colour? ive seen pics of people's being green (i assume i would want it to be green?)


----------



## Josh76

tintinsnowydog said:


> Amp has arrived today but i need your help! There isn't any sound coming out even though all my tubes are lit. If i turn it all the way up to full volume i can hear a very very faint playback of the music. Do i just need to let the capacitors charge up or something? Not too sure what's going on
> 
> If it means anything, the indicator lights are blue right now, do they change colour? ive seen pics of people's being green (i assume i would want it to be green?)



I'd make sure the rest of your chain works properly with another amp to eliminate other factors. There is some tube warm up time but it's not long with this amp. Also, be very careful on the volume level, the gain on this amp is high and it gets ear-destroying fast.

My indicator lights are always blue, never green. I hope it's simply warm up or a setting elsewhere in your chain. Good luck!


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 23, 2018)

Josh76 said:


> I'd make sure the rest of your chain works properly with another amp to eliminate other factors. There is some tube warm up time but it's not long with this amp. Also, be very careful on the volume level, the gain on this amp is high and it gets ear-destroying fast.
> 
> My indicator lights are always blue, never green. I hope it's simply warm up or a setting elsewhere in your chain. Good luck!



I've left it on for half an hour now. On startup there is only faint sound out of one of the sides now at full volume. I've checked with another amp and it's nothing else in the chain. things aren't looking good... swapped around tubes as well, stock and non-stock all dont deliver much sound at all. Are there any secrets in using the 'push' button on the headphone jack connector?

edit: i've plugged in my highest gain tube, it delivers very little sound but once i get to soft audible volumes it is terribly scratchy and distorted, like those bass boosted meme videos. Dont want to open up the amp but looks like i have to? Which part is likely failing?

edit: both sides are now making volume but still only very very faint at the highest position of volume knob.

edit again: making some sort of progress, the static is now very very loud and the music is audible too (static is about 5x louder than music) at 9 oclock. Am i just having a really bad burnin?


----------



## xmdkq

Change the tube test and check the signal line. It is possible that the transport will vibrate during transportation.


----------



## sup27606 (Aug 23, 2018)

tintinsnowydog said:


> I've left it on for half an hour now. On startup there is only faint sound out of one of the sides now at full volume. I've checked with another amp and it's nothing else in the chain. things aren't looking good... swapped around tubes as well, stock and non-stock all dont deliver much sound at all. Are there any secrets in using the 'push' button on the headphone jack connector?
> 
> edit: i've plugged in my highest gain tube, it delivers very little sound but once i get to soft audible volumes it is terribly scratchy and distorted, like those bass boosted meme videos. Dont want to open up the amp but looks like i have to? Which part is likely failing?
> 
> ...



This seems like a very high resistance somewhere in your signal path, or a bypass path created somewhere, worsening your signal to noise ratio, or that your input signal strength from the DAC is very weak. Also, if there is a volume control on your DAC or a digital volume level setting in your source, make sure they are set to 100%. Further diagnosis would require checking the signal path throughout the entire circuit for inconsistencies, but I would recommend contacting Yuking first instead of opening up the chassis yourself, because that could void the warranty (or wouldn’t?, may be someone knowledgeable can answer).

It doesn’t take more than 1.5 minutes to warm up and produce sound. Also, the leds are always blue.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

sup27606 said:


> This seems like a very high resistance somewhere in your signal path, or a bypass path created somewhere, worsening your signal to noise ratio, or that your input signal strength from the DAC is very weak. Also, if there is a volume control on your DAC or a digital volume level setting in your source, make sure they are set to 100%. Further diagnosis would require checking the signal path throughout the entire circuit for inconsistencies, but I would recommend contacting Yuking first instead of opening up the chassis yourself, because that could void the warranty (or wouldn’t?, may be someone knowledgeable can answer).
> 
> It doesn’t take more than 1.5 minutes to warm up and produce sound. Also, the leds are always blue.



Tried all the usual tests. Have communicated with Yuking, he believes that something has become displaced in the circuit due to shipping vibrations. He’s advised me to check for shorts to ground across the signal pathway (I don’t know how to do that, even need to learn how to use a multimeter). Is the “high resistance” and “bypass path” you mention something do to with wrong connections/shorting? 
 I’ve found that both sides of my amp have the exact same loud crackling problem, are the two sides completely discrete? Would that help isolate the problem to any particular area, or was I just unlucky that the same connection on both sides failed? Is a fault on one side of the amp able to cause the other side to exhibit the same problem?


----------



## sup27606

tintinsnowydog said:


> Tried all the usual tests. Have communicated with Yuking, he believes that something has become displaced in the circuit due to shipping vibrations. He’s advised me to check for shorts to ground across the signal pathway (I don’t know how to do that, even need to learn how to use a multimeter). Is the “high resistance” and “bypass path” you mention something do to with wrong connections/shorting?
> I’ve found that both sides of my amp have the exact same loud crackling problem, are the two sides completely discrete? Would that help isolate the problem to any particular area, or was I just unlucky that the same connection on both sides failed? Is a fault on one side of the amp able to cause the other side to exhibit the same problem?



First of all, I don't have too much experience in hands on electronics stuff, but you make a good point. If both sides show the same problem, then may be the issue arises in the signal path between the two volume pots and the headphone input jack, because before that, the two channels are supposed to be completely discrete. If you open up the chassis, I think the first thing to check is loose parts likes screws that are dislodged between two electrical contacts (or a contact and the chassis) and making a short or ground connection. Also, using a multimeter, check for continuity between different contacts that are not ground and the chassis. Again, focus on the front section near the volume pot first. I have never opened my amp, but there are circuit diagrams of LF339 available, if that helps.
     Post #22
     Post #1570

I think, you may get a lot of helpful tips by posting a question in the DIY forum: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/diy-do-it-yourself-discussions.6/

Bypass path could be created, if there is say a loose piece of solder lodged between the L/R terminals of the neutrik jack.
Also, if something came loose during shipping, it might be dislodged if you tap the top and sides of the amp (not too hard, and remove all tubes first), and the problem might be resolved. I am sure, they tested each amp before shipping, so hopefully this is just a small issue.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

sup27606 said:


> First of all, I don't have too much experience in hands on electronics stuff, but you make a good point. If both sides show the same problem, then may be the issue arises in the signal path between the two volume pots and the headphone input jack, because before that, the two channels are supposed to be completely discrete. If you open up the chassis, I think the first thing to check is loose parts likes screws that are dislodged between two electrical contacts (or a contact and the chassis) and making a short or ground connection. Also, using a multimeter, check for continuity between different contacts that are not ground and the chassis. Again, focus on the front section near the volume pot first. I have never opened my amp, but there are circuit diagrams of LF339 available, if that helps.
> Post #22
> Post #1570
> 
> ...



Firstly, thank you so much for the detailed reply. The thing that’s nagging me is that the issue seems so simple, everything else about the amp is perfect except for the final sound output and I can’t find the reason...

Thanks for link to the circuit layout, I have no clue how to read it but I will try to learn.

Might be a stupid question but what is the push button for on the headphone jack? Is there some special trick to using the jack? I really hope I haven’t been doing something wrong with it...


----------



## sup27606

tintinsnowydog said:


> Might be a stupid question but what is the push button for on the headphone jack? Is there some special trick to using the jack? I really hope I haven’t been doing something wrong with it...



You are most welcome. I wish I could help you more. I think you should take it up with Yuking and ask him to give you the steps needed to troubleshoot the problem. I once had some issues with a Burson opamp, and Burson really helped me to troubleshoot the issue over email. 

The input jack is a combo jack that accepts both TRS (middle hole) and 3 pin XLR plugs (the three holes around it). The push button is for ejecting the XLR plug I think, although I have never used it. You can use a standard 1/4" plug the same way you would use in any other amp.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Update on the situation, Yuking is sending me a video of how to run a thorough test of the amp tomorrow. Communication is not easy but he has been very direct and to the point. Hope I can fix the problem by the weekend


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 27, 2018)

Amp has been fixed! 2 points linking to the 6 cathode resistors (the same corresponding pair of points on both the left and right side, by coincidence) had become desoldered, presumably from shipping and rough handling. Took a few days due to it being the weekend and communication/timezones being a little difficult. I was lucky I could communicate with yuking in chinese. He was very helpful and answered all my questions in the process, and has additionally offered to teach me how to upgrade the components of the amp when I'm ready to.

I was happy that I didn't cave in and mail the amp back to yuking to fix, as I have learnt a lot about basic electronics and the amp's circuitry in particular on this journey, thanks to yuking's patient explanation. Anyone afraid of buying this amp because of fears of difficulty with warranty/repairs/contacting manufacturer should be reassured that yuking is 100% dedicated to fixing the problem and providing assistance. He clearly claimed full responsibility from the very start of our conversation for any potential faults in the amp, confirmed that every point in the circuitry was tested before being shipped, and immediately began explaining step by step how to test for and resolve the problem. Heck, he was in hospital in the daytime, and in the factory at night to take pictures and videos to explain the amp's internals to me. If anyone experiences any problems in the future with this amp, I can explain all the preliminary testing steps and necessary readings in English.

Now time to tube roll! This is my first tube amp, and I am in love with the sound from the very start. Everything sounds so warm and comforting. I have all the best tubes ready to roll; gec 6as7g, 5998, 7236, mullard&raytheon6080s, rca5693, tung sol mesh 6sj7gt, ef800s. Will add my own subjective impressions and pictures (those have been lacking in this thread lately) to this thread in the coming days 

I will spend my time with the stock tubes first to have a reference point, and compare what they sound like in relation to my two other previous amps; a solid state (cavalli liquid carbon) and tube hybrid (massdrop cavalli tube hybrid).


----------



## sup27606

Thats great to hear. Yuking takes his customer service responsibilities seriously. No wonder he is in business for all these years. I would be interested to learn how to upgrade the amp as well, and it would work out economically to upgrade individual components over time to achieve SQ improvement.

You seem to have all the recommended tubes for this amp. After multiple testing, I have figured out the best tube combination for my Sennheiser 6XX and HD800. It would be a lot of fun tube rolling!


----------



## Mizicke5273

Liu Junyuan said:


> No, but the HE-500s are great with the 339. DT880 (600 ohm) were very good too. I would imagine exceptional synergy with the Beyers listed, but I have heard neither.
> 
> You might also consider LCD-2C, but I need more time with that pairing to be definitive.



So, how do the LCD-2C sound with the La Figaro?  I'm thinking about picking up a pair to try.  Anyone else with experience with the LCD-2C and the La Figaro that can add their thoughts?  I have also started to consider the Aeon Flow Opens.


----------



## djj65

They sound amazing. I alternate between a Little Dot MKVI+ and the LF339, love them both with the LCD2C since they both have a lot of power to drive them. The LCD2C is my first Audeze headphone and I totally love them. I sold my HD800s. I also use the Focal Clears when I want a more aggressive sound, but find myself using the LCD2C about 80% of the time.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

sup27606 said:


> Thats great to hear. Yuking takes his customer service responsibilities seriously. No wonder he is in business for all these years. I would be interested to learn how to upgrade the amp as well, and it would work out economically to upgrade individual components over time to achieve SQ improvement.
> 
> You seem to have all the recommended tubes for this amp. After multiple testing, I have figured out the best tube combination for my Sennheiser 6XX and HD800. It would be a lot of fun tube rolling!



The exact 2 headphones I will be using as well. Excited to compare our findings 



Mizicke5273 said:


> So, how do the LCD-2C sound with the La Figaro?  I'm thinking about picking up a pair to try.  Anyone else with experience with the LCD-2C and the La Figaro that can add their thoughts?  I have also started to consider the Aeon Flow Opens.



I’m planning on grabbing a pair of lcd2c to try out soon. Will post impressions of it when I do


----------



## xmdkq

Just repair it, and then guide you to transform 339, so that performance is improved step by step, business is not the purpose, hobby is the goal.

       Not satisfactory, not my heart


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 28, 2018)

incoming tube porn, this thread needs more!!







 

 

 



Best my phone camera could do! *Raytheon 6080WC* (construction suggests relabelled bendix6080wb w/slotted graphite plates) + *Tung Sol mesh plate 6SJ7GT*

*Impressions (own HD800 and HD650):
*
I'm a predominantly classical/acoustic music fan. Imaging, soundstage, and good musicality are more important to me than exact tone and bass slam. I am also immune to spicy treble, preferring the stock HD800 over modded. Having spent 5-6 hours with stock tubes, then switching over to the above combination, I must reiterate the advice of everyone else in the thread to immediately swap out the stock tubes. Stock tubes were quite microphonic, turning the volume pots was very scratchy, and above 1 o'clock the background noise was problematic. The tone was not spectacular and I wasn't particularly wowed by any tracks i played through (though the underlying tone of the amp was still very enjoyable)

Warm up is very funky with the raytheon. The glass seems to be very strong/stronger than other tubes, so the pinging and clicking noises during warmup are very frequent and loud as it expands. Dead silent after warmup of around 4-5 min with volume right up to 4:30 oclock, much higher than peak listening levels (12:30-1 oclock for quietest Bach solo pieces, around 11 oclock regularly)

This combination is superb, probably most jack of all trades combination so far. All sounds are very clean and well separated. Bass is just right with hd800, fast and accurate but with slightest hint of bloom and decay that translates to appropriate degree of warmth, . Mids liquid smooth; in fact, i would describe the whole range as quite smooth, just a hint of nice tube distortion. Treble is rolled off slightly, which isn't always a bad thing either (i still enjoy stock hd800, but the rolled treble makes big cymbal crashes in orchestral music, the only thing at high volumes that has me reaching for the volume knob, slightly more bearable). Violins lose energy in their final 1.5 octave; lots of large Mahler textures are less brilliant than they are on a solid state, and in particular the big sweeps in Gerswhin's American in Paris lose substantial energy on each peak. There is a decent solution; treble weakness is alleviated by swapping in rca 5693s, but the rest of the range loses warmth.

I would prefer HD800 and this combination with chamber music, cello/viola concertos, baroque/classical era, and acoustic that doesn't feature or emphasise too high frequencies. HD650 would work with anything and sound very intimate and accurate, and additionally male vocals would be very sweet.

Will be familiarising and testing TS7236+RCA5693 next.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

wwmhf said:


> Is the first type of tube considered better than the second one in general? I have a few of the second type, but not impressed by them. Hence, I would like to know whether the first type (so called mesh one?) is generally better. Your inputs will be appreciated.





wwmhf said:


> Also, is the red 5693 significantly better than the black 6SJ7?



in the process of testing through these 6sj7 variants right now. The mesh ones are ever so slightly better than the straight metal jacket across the board. Slightly more detail and accuracy. RCA 5693 is the brightest of the bunch, very analytical (which i enjoy very much). But these differences are miniscule compared to changing power tubes. I was satisfied by the sound of the smooth metal jacket tubes already, the others are just slight tweaks to sound sig. I'll update this if I find a power tube pairing that accentuates the differences between these signal tubes.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Aug 28, 2018)

Mizicke5273 said:


> So, how do the LCD-2C sound with the La Figaro?  I'm thinking about picking up a pair to try.  Anyone else with experience with the LCD-2C and the La Figaro that can add their thoughts?  I have also started to consider the Aeon Flow Opens.



It's been too long since I tried the pairing. I will try this week or weekend and post back. The Autuer pairing is outstanding.



tintinsnowydog said:


> incoming tube porn, this thread needs more!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you have a pair of the slotted Bendix. One of the supreme pairings I've heard from the 339 are pictured in your post.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Yes, that pairing was really the warmest sound I've ever heard out of my HD800, even better with HD650.

My second GEC 6as7g finally arrived about 15 minutes ago! Going to try that out with some ef800s and see if that works out. Pictures tonight when it is dark  In the meantime, here are some pics that yuking sent me, hope he doesn't mind the sneak peak into his workshop!


----------



## MJS242

Just a heads up, adapters are getting added to the website in the next day or two and you can order them there.  It's easier for them vs me trying to coordinate.  Price will be the same as previously mentioned, $50 per pair + $17 shipping.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Was originally planning on rolling TS 7236 + RCA 5693, but then my 2nd GEC 6as7g as well as ef80 adaptors arrived in the morning and I couldnt resist... In short, wow, that's why everyone worships this tube. All my listening today was on HD800. 




 

 

 

*GEC 6AS7G + TELEFUNKEN EF800*

Everything about the GEC is just right. The first thing that hit me was the superior micro-detailing, soundstage+imaging and the layering. Bass extends so well, I've never heard my HD800 reproduce such good sub-bass. Treble is equally well extended, very smooth and very even. Mids, especially lower mids, have perfect amount of weight. If I had to complain about any one thing, it would simply be that it is not as relaxing as a warmer tube; this is truly analytical but still, for my tastes, full of musicality and most importantly, renders the tone of everything just right- not too bright/shrill, and definitely not too dark. 

Celli+double bass have never sounded so good; their reverb in Carnegie Hall is now accurately captured beyond the initial attack, and bass pizzicato now seems to extend almost to the other end of the stage, can almost feel the vibrations on both sides of the headphones. Horns+ trombones+contrabassoon whips and entries in Bernstein's rec of Shosta 5 are the most brutal I've ever heard them, exactly the sound I imagined when I first saw the score. 

The microdetails (by extension, the transients too) are unparalleled in orchestral music; I can discern the individual bowstrokes of ppp violin tremelos, the crunch of the stick hitting the strings in the weighty sections that deliver the quintessential shostakovich sound which I've only ever heard reproduced when actually playing in an orchestra, and I can make out the individual attacks of each violinist in col legno sections. I can hear the individual keys being pressed and air passing through them on the saxophone upon its entry in Shafran's 2nd movement of Kabalevsky 2. 

The layering (and i guess almost synonymous with separation as well?) is also something I've missed out on until i heard this combination. Orchestral textures are so well separated yet still musically coherent. The sound actually is slightly congested at 50% of regular listening volumes, but above that it opens up, as does the soundstage. Soundstage is widest and deepest I've heard so far. This supreme layering made me laugh during G Gould's 1981 goldberg variations; I can't imagine the piece any other way now, his singing is so well entwined with the delicate keyboard playing(i can hear the individual fingers hitting the keys even in the densest moments of Bach's writing). 

EF800's did not impress off the bat, but I now appreciate the real attention and liveliness (zing) it adds to the sound sig. Mine are unfortunately noisy and left one likes to crackle every 30 seconds or so. Will see if the situation improves after a dozen hours. I've already ordered EF86s+adaptors to alleviate this situation though, which should be better anyways according to the rest of this thread. Tried TS6sj7gt with them first; the tone was arguably even more beautiful, but I lost the sizzle and lively tone I have already mentally attached to this combo, so I swapped in RCA 5693s in the meantime. I'll update this post once i get the EF86. 



 

 

 

not as pretty and symmetrical as the metal jackets don't glow. 

*GEC 6AS7G + RCA 5693 RED HOT*

Sound signature was, largely, identical to pairing with EF800 (main contribution to sq i've found is still in the power tube), but with less brightness/dare i say glare, and a more rounded tone across the spectrum. I think I actually prefer this combination's tone, but once again I miss the really active liveliness that is necessary for music that is presenting so much microdetail; without EF80's, the synergy just wasn't hitting the spot perfectly. I would gamble that the EF86 will provide the perfect compromise here. I will stick with this combo until i get the EF86s for the every so slightly more laid back presentation/tone, smoother mids, and more pragmatically lower gain so I have more room to turn the volume knobs. Volume matching is a task of its own but I did feel this combination compelled me to listen at slightly higher volumes than the EF80 pairing as it was less fatiguing/bright.  

I will alternate these with TS 7236+RCA5693 tomorrow to see which is the best for classical music. Can't imagine 7236 beating all aspects of the GEC! it is likely to remain my go to, at least for HD800.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

And a side note; does anyone else's amp smell strongly of burnt plastic after about an hour's use? I've been trying to keep listening sessions to below 3 hours at a time as the burning smell becomes very strong after the 1 hour mark. Maybe my room is just not well ventilated.


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> Just a heads up, adapters are getting added to the website in the next day or two and you can order them there.  It's easier for them vs me trying to coordinate.  Price will be the same as previously mentioned, $50 per pair + $17 shipping.



That is great!  Thank you for working to get the group buy together anyways!


----------



## sup27606

tintinsnowydog said:


> And a side note; does anyone else's amp smell strongly of burnt plastic after about an hour's use? I've been trying to keep listening sessions to below 3 hours at a time as the burning smell becomes very strong after the 1 hour mark. Maybe my room is just not well ventilated.



No, mine doesn't. There is no smell at all, just heat, though mine has been used for years now (bought it from another head-fi'er). Sometimes, new equipments smell as they are settled in and the smell should go away with use. However, if this smell is due to a plastic wire shielding touching a hot part, then you need to address it. If thats the case, the shielding will be worn away exposing the bare wire, increasing the risk of shorting or electric shock.


----------



## wwmhf

tintinsnowydog said:


> in the process of testing through these 6sj7 variants right now. The mesh ones are ever so slightly better than the straight metal jacket across the board. Slightly more detail and accuracy. RCA 5693 is the brightest of the bunch, very analytical (which i enjoy very much). But these differences are miniscule compared to changing power tubes. I was satisfied by the sound of the smooth metal jacket tubes already, the others are just slight tweaks to sound sig. I'll update this if I find a power tube pairing that accentuates the differences between these signal tubes.



Thanks a lot for sharing you experiences with us. You description about 5693 suggests for me to try them with my Russian power tubes.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 29, 2018)

sup27606 said:


> No, mine doesn't. There is no smell at all, just heat, though mine has been used for years now (bought it from another head-fi'er). Sometimes, new equipments smell as they are settled in and the smell should go away with use. However, if this smell is due to a plastic wire shielding touching a hot part, then you need to address it. If thats the case, the shielding will be worn away exposing the bare wire, increasing the risk of shorting or electric shock.



Noted. I will power it on again when I get home tonight for a few hours, and see if the smell persists. If it does I’ll open it up again and check the circuitry closely.



wwmhf said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing you experiences with us. You description about 5693 suggests for me to try them with my Russian power tubes.



No problem at all, many more combinations to test as it’s still my first week with the amp! Which power tubes are you using, the stock power tubes? I personally didn’t care for those, they’ve been wrapped up and put away. The RCA red drivers are my default go to right now; most neutral and detailed without sacrificing much tonality. For the coziest most enjoyable tone the ts6sj7gt still can’t be beaten but way too hard to find at a good price, hope mine still have lots of life left in them (bought untested). I’m almost hesitant to plug them in to preserve them; hope I can find a backup pair soon.


----------



## wwmhf

tintinsnowydog said:


> Noted. I will power it on again when I get home tonight for a few hours, and see if the smell persists. If it does I’ll open it up again and check the circuitry closely.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all, many more combinations to test as it’s still my first week with the amp! Which power tubes are you using, the stock power tubes? I personally didn’t care for those, they’ve been wrapped up and put away. The RCA red drivers are my default go to right now; most neutral and detailed without sacrificing much tonality. For the coziest most enjoyable tone the ts6sj7gt still can’t be beaten but way too hard to find at a good price, hope mine still have lots of life left in them (bought untested). I’m almost hesitant to plug them in to preserve them; hope I can find a backup pair soon.



The Russian power tubes I want to try further are 6N13S(6Н13С) which, I think, emphasize the lower part a little too much. So I hope the brightness of 5693 can balance those 6N13S(6Н13С).
But I am now using pair of RCA 6AS7G together with a pair of Russian EF80 by adapters, and I can listen to this configuration for a while.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

wwmhf said:


> The Russian power tubes I want to try further are 6N13S(6Н13С) which, I think, emphasize the lower part a little too much. So I hope the brightness of 5693 can balance those 6N13S(6Н13С).
> But I am now using pair of RCA 6AS7G together with a pair of Russian EF80 by adapters, and I can listen to this configuration for a while.



I think the RCA could go either way with the bass; it’ll either make it more accurate or it could emphasise it. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wwmhf

tintinsnowydog said:


> I think the RCA could go either way with the bass; it’ll either make it more accurate or it could emphasise it. Let us know how it goes!



Well ..., I have to get a pair of 5693 first. Your impression about 7236 + 5693 will also be interesting to me because I do have a few 7236


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 29, 2018)

wwmhf said:


> Well ..., I have to get a pair of 5693 first. Your impression about 7236 + 5693 will also be interesting to me because I do have a few 7236



I ordered a quad, as well as a quad of TS 7236, from Dale at vacuumtubes.net; email them about it as their web stock listings are months old. Their pricing is not bad, off the top of my head it was 15$ each for the RCA reds and under 50$ for the 7236. They had plenty in stock as I was offered a lot of 12 for each! They came well packed, in original boxes, and looked unused. I plugged them in briefly before just to test and they are clean without any background noise whatsoever up to 3:30 o’clock (way higher than listening levels). Sold as tested as well, and matched closely even though I didn’t ask for it; not like dual mono needs it


----------



## MJS242

I was talking to xmdkq the other day and he mentioned that you can run 6336 tubes as well (and that the amp was designed with that in mind even though it has a higher current load than a 6as7/6080).  He mentioned that you want to pay attention to the left and right transformers (feeling the covers) and that above 70 degrees (celsius) is too hot and you should power the amp off.  This is going to be true for even the 6as7/6080 tubes if you're in a warmer climate and don't have AC or you're not running the AC. I've used the 339 for years and never had temperature problems (but yes it does get hot).

Here's xmdkq running 6336's in my custom amp:


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Aug 30, 2018)

*Tung Sol 7236 + RCA 5693 
*
this is a superb combination. Pics first;


 



I now understand why people call this 'solid state sounding'. It is very analytical, and extremely linear. The amp's inherent sound sig and musicality combine with this combination's highly analytical timbre to provide a very transparent and revealing, yet still enjoyable sound.

Certainly it does not have the micro-detail or slam of the GEC 6as7g. The separation and layering is also not nearly as good. But to my ears it is able to be more revealing because of the more linear response. What does that even mean? Sure, linear= no part of the freq curve emphasised, but what does that sound like? The best (classical) track to demonstrate this that I've found is Gutierrez's Prok 2 cadenza. The runs are brilliant, and cover the full range of the piano up and down several times; it's better at testing linearity than a sine wave because they are actual distinct notes to listen out for! This combination was the first time I heard every note equal- especially those in the middle registers that so often go missing with a less faithful amp/headphone- but with bass notes still given the right amount of impact, and the very top octave of the piano still rendered with finesse and sparkle. Try it out for yourself; the section begins at 8:06 (-2:53 from the ending), and after it you are treated to one of the most epic orchestral entrances in the concerto repertoire;



Even though the micro details are not as good, the overall presentation of an orchestra is more balanced; therefore every single instrument is brought up to an even playing (listening?) field, and the result is greater transparency and detail as a whole. This combination allowed me to hear clarinet/timpani/viola/second violin entries I previously didnt know existed, especially in dense textures where either heavy bass or brilliant treble would mask this middle register. The linearity was only a slight problem with Mravinsky's trumpets; in all the Tchaik symphonies, they were just slightly too bright for my tastes at max normal listening levels, as they sat too close to the HD800's 6k peak that this combination doesn't try to tame (again, a problem i experienced with solid state and the tube hybrid amps).

Naturally, this linearity made vocals amazing as well. They are not made as liquid as a warmer tube would, of course, but the tone and enunciation is spot on. This combination definitely deserves the pick for best pairing with classical music, specifically orchestral and romantic-era onwards piano solo, and I would specify that it is predominantly for analytical listening. Switching back and forth between HD650 and HD800, they are both equally compatible, with the HD800's greater soundstage making the detailed, analytical presentation slightly more coherent. I think that for chamber music, while this combination still holds many advantages, a warmer tube would make the presentation more intimate and inviting.

Will try some good old RCA 6as7g's next! Don't think any of the ones I bought were black plates though. Lost an auction on those today that I really shouldnt have. The hunt continues


----------



## MJS242

Looks like the website has adapters now


----------



## Mizicke5273

MJS242 said:


> Looks like the website has adapters now



I just placed my order for the set!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## xmdkq

An order has been received and you will be notified when it is sent.


----------



## Mizicke5273

xmdkq said:


> An order has been received and you will be notified when it is sent.



Thank you for adding these to the site.  It is much more convenient.


----------



## MJS242 (Sep 1, 2018)

MJS242 said:


> Thought I'd post an update on the custom amp.  Both the film and electrolytic capacitors I selected created size/space issues.  Unfortunately, I didn't have a 339 on hand for measurements when I purchased the parts.
> 
> The diameter of the 6 top electrolytic capacitors was pretty large and so a non-standard bracket had to be created and other components shifted around.
> 
> ...



Thought I'd provide some updated pics on my custom build now that it's complete.








Adapters...





I'll post some more pics after I receive it. @xmdkq did an awesome job despite some health issues and challenges I created from the parts I selected.  I can't t thank him enough! My signal cable was actually too thick so he had to use the stock cable.  Eventually I'll find something thinner and replace it.  I was thinking of trying to get instructions from him on how to convert a 6J4P/6SJ7 amp to a 6C5/6J5 amp.  I don't think it's that difficult and may be of interest to some people with the 6J4P version.


----------



## MJS242

MJS242 said:


> Looks like the website has adapters now



Should have tagged those interested the first time:

*@Mizicke5273* (EF86, EF80 - two pairs each, USA)
*@maximus69* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*@Josh76* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*@elNan* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*@danniveng* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Denmark)
*@flac4me* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, USA)
*@UntilThen* (EF86, EF80 - one pair each, Australia)


----------



## MJS242

Mizicke5273 said:


> I just placed my order for the set!  Thanks for the heads up.



You were the first to order and it looks like you'll be getting them pretty quick.  Here are some pics:







 

 

The adapters use materials from 1970s military arms factories and sourcing the materials is a little bit difficult.  Work on other orders will start soon.


----------



## Mizicke5273

So my two Thomson 6080 Power Tubes seemed to have stopped working; I get no sound at my normal setting for the volume knobs and faintly at close to max.  I tried my RCA 6AS7G and they work fine.  So what happened to my Thomsons?  

It started after I powered off the amp to swap out some EF80 tubes, which had some noise, and when I powered the amp up; no sound.  The amp was only on initially for less than 5 minutes, so it was not fully warmed up and I waited a minute or two before powering it back on.  I think I may have powered it off with my headphones connected and without turning the volume knobs to min.  

Any thoughts on what happened?  If it is caused by something I did, I'd like to learn from this and not risk more expensive tubes suffering the same; or worse the amp and headphones.


----------



## xmdkq (Sep 7, 2018)

Always replace the earphones and observe that the machine is working properly before connecting the headphones


----------



## xmdkq

Always replace the earphones and observe that the machine is working properly before connecting the headphones


----------



## wwmhf

xmdkq said:


> Always replace the earphones and observe that the machine is working properly before connecting the headphones



Totally agree!!! This is a critical advice, we all please take it seriously. 

Here is what I do when exchange tubes (I learnt it by a hard way ...):

1. Turn off the amp, and wait for a couple of minutes
2. Unplug the phones
3. Take the tubes out, then put the tubes in
4. Turn on the amp without any phones plug in
5. Plug in a pair of disposable phone in, but make sure not to ware them on your ears
6. If nothing unusual, then listen to the disposable phones to see how them sound, any noise, popping sound ...
7. If nothing unusual, then plug in your good phones and taste the new tubes...


----------



## bobbyblack

Mizicke5273 said:


> So my two Thomson 6080 Power Tubes seemed to have stopped working; I get no sound at my normal setting for the volume knobs and faintly at close to max.  I tried my RCA 6AS7G and they work fine.  So what happened to my Thomsons?
> 
> It started after I powered off the amp to swap out some EF80 tubes, which had some noise, and when I powered the amp up; no sound.  The amp was only on initially for less than 5 minutes, so it was not fully warmed up and I waited a minute or two before powering it back on.  I think I may have powered it off with my headphones connected and without turning the volume knobs to min.
> 
> Any thoughts on what happened?  If it is caused by something I did, I'd like to learn from this and not risk more expensive tubes suffering the same; or worse the amp and headphones.


Sorry Mizicke for your problem,i have no ideea what happened but i hope the amp is working ok.I always let the amp at least 15 minutes to warm up and connect the headphones after that with the volumes at minimum.When you powered off probably something happened because i’m pretty sure the headphones need to be disconnected with volume knobs at min.


----------



## bobbyblack

I want to post some impressions about this amp because when i got it(2 months ago) my only headphones were Sennheiser HD800S and after alot of tests my conclusion was that the sound was quite good except the low frequencies that have been exaggerated and wooly no matter what tubes i used which was of course unacceptable.After that i sold HD800S’s and tested the usually suspects:Sennheiser HD650/HD800,Hifiman HE500,Beyerdynamic T1 and even the AKG K1000 and after many listening sessions the conclusions were:

Akg K1000-as you guess not enough power to drive them but the sound was not totally off and i was able to discern a little of their potential.
Hifiman HE500-this test was not fair because my friend had only some leather Alpha pads on them and the sound was somehow veiled but otherwise good dynamics and bass.I’m pretty sure that with the stock velour the sound would have been v.good,i had HE500 before the HD800S on 2 ss amps and no such  thing like veil.
Sennheiser HD650-fantastic combo,very full sound,good dynamics,excellent stage,probably the best i heard the Sennheiser’s,but there was only one thing missing:the clarity i was accustomed  to at T1 and HD800S.
Winners:T1 and HD800,both sounds very good ,the mids are brought in front,textured(best quality of the amp in my view),nice detail and sparkle on highs and the bass are now tight and punchy with good detail also.Finally i opted for HD800 (even if they remain a little bit sibilant-i’m gonna try sdr mod for sure)because i think i like their sound better but i could be just as pleased with the T1.
The conclusion is that i love the amp,his warm and friendly character ,probably the best purchase that i’ve ever done and he will stay with me for a very long time and let’s not forget the best feature of the amp,the dual volume control.


----------



## wwmhf

bobbyblack said:


> I want to post some impressions about this amp because when i got it(2 months ago) my only headphones were Sennheiser HD800S and after alot of tests my conclusion was that the sound was quite good except the low frequencies that have been exaggerated and wooly no matter what tubes i used which was of course unacceptable.After that i sold HD800S’s and tested the usually suspects:Sennheiser HD650/HD800,Hifiman HE500,Beyerdynamic T1 and even the AKG K1000 and after many listening sessions the conclusions were:
> 
> Akg K1000-as you guess not enough power to drive them but the sound was not totally off and i was able to discern a little of their potential.
> Hifiman HE500-this test was not fair because my friend had only some leather Alpha pads on them and the sound was somehow veiled but otherwise good dynamics and bass.I’m pretty sure that with the stock velour the sound would have been v.good,i had HE500 before the HD800S on 2 ss amps and no such  thing like veil.
> ...



Thank you for sharing you experience with us. I have tried the T1 on this amp, and I plan to try the HD800 in the future soon.


----------



## Josh76

bobbyblack said:


> I want to post some impressions about this amp because when i got it(2 months ago) my only headphones were Sennheiser HD800S and after alot of tests my conclusion was that the sound was quite good except the low frequencies that have been exaggerated and wooly no matter what tubes i used which was of course unacceptable.



A couple months ago I spent around 2 hours comparing the 800 vs 800S vs 820 in the Sennheiser store in SF. Fortunately they were very nice and patient.  The bass for the 800S sounded off to me using both of their dac/amps which are tuned for these. The 820 was even worse, acoustic instruments sounded off too. I ended up going with the original 800 and added the SDR mod and it's been great.

That was my long-winded way of saying I agree with your impression of the 800S and I don't think it's related to the La Figaro, the amp simply reveals the deficiencies. Strikes me as odd how the more expensive 8XX's get worse and worse.


----------



## sup27606

bobbyblack said:


> I want to post some impressions about this amp because when i got it(2 months ago) my only headphones were Sennheiser HD800S and after alot of tests my conclusion was that the sound was quite good except the low frequencies that have been exaggerated and wooly no matter what tubes i used which was of course unacceptable.After that i sold HD800S’s and tested the usually suspects:Sennheiser HD650/HD800,Hifiman HE500,Beyerdynamic T1 and even the AKG K1000 and after many listening sessions the conclusions were:
> 
> Akg K1000-as you guess not enough power to drive them but the sound was not totally off and i was able to discern a little of their potential.
> Hifiman HE500-this test was not fair because my friend had only some leather Alpha pads on them and the sound was somehow veiled but otherwise good dynamics and bass.I’m pretty sure that with the stock velour the sound would have been v.good,i had HE500 before the HD800S on 2 ss amps and no such  thing like veil.
> ...



Which tube combination you settled for at the end for the HD800? For me, I prefer the Tung Sol 5998 as power tubes because they give the best soundstage and instrument separation in my opinion, while the driver tubes are a tie between 6sj7wgt and RCA 5693. 6sj7wgt has more sparkle in the highs and I like them for classical, whereas 5693 has more warmth and works well with vocals, but I find the soundstage shrinks and flattens a little compared to 6sj7wgt. This is all relative to the HD800 with the SDR mod. At the end, I applied a eq to boost the tapering low end, and slight elevation of frequencies between 2-4 KHz and really enjoy the setup with LA Figaro 339. However, I sometimes feel a need for faster transients, since a solid state amp like Jotunheim produces these slightly better. However, La Figaro is far better than Jotunheim in terms of detail retrieval.


----------



## sup27606

Josh76 said:


> A couple months ago I spent around 2 hours comparing the 800 vs 800S vs 820 in the Sennheiser store in SF. Fortunately they were very nice and patient.  The bass for the 800S sounded off to me using both of their dac/amps which are tuned for these. The 820 was even worse, acoustic instruments sounded off too. I ended up going with the original 800 and added the SDR mod and it's been great.
> 
> That was my long-winded way of saying I agree with your impression of the 800S and I don't think it's related to the La Figaro, the amp simply reveals the deficiencies. Strikes me as odd how the more expensive 8XX's get worse and worse.



I tried the HD800S with the Woo Audio fireflies and didn't like the bass. More presence but less texture and definition. I like the HD800 bass better provided there is eq applied. The bass details are well articulated.


----------



## bobbyblack (Sep 12, 2018)

sup27606 said:


> Which tube combination you settled for at the end for the HD800? For me, I prefer the Tung Sol 5998 as power tubes because they give the best soundstage and instrument separation in my opinion, while the driver tubes are a tie between 6sj7wgt and RCA 5693. 6sj7wgt has more sparkle in the highs and I like them for classical, whereas 5693 has more warmth and works well with vocals, but I find the soundstage shrinks and flattens a little compared to 6sj7wgt. This is all relative to the HD800 with the SDR mod. At the end, I applied a eq to boost the tapering low end, and slight elevation of frequencies between 2-4 KHz and really enjoy the setup with LA Figaro 339. However, I sometimes feel a need for faster transients, since a solid state amp like Jotunheim produces these slightly better. However, La Figaro is far better than Jotunheim in terms of detail retrieval.


Hi,i bought my tubes before the amplifier arrives so my ‘’collection’’ it’s not that great and after that my first goal was to find the headphones for him.I have for output RCA 6AS7GA ,Mullard 6080 and for input i went with EF86+adaptor-Mullard,Valvo,RFT+Tesla EF806s.Right now that my system is complete i have the time and i want to try all the possible combinations of tubes.
From what i have i like the best Mullard 6080+Tesla EF806s and RCA 6AS7GA+Mullard/Valvo EF86.


----------



## wwmhf

bobbyblack said:


> Hi,i bought my tubes before the amplifier arrives so my ‘’collection’’ it’s not that great and after that my first goal was to find the headphones for him.I have for output RCA 6AS7GA ,Mullard 6080 and for input i went with EF86+adaptor-Mullard,Valvo,RFT+Tesla EF806s.Right now that my system is complete i have the time and i want to try all the possible combinations of tubes.
> From what i have i like the best Mullard 6080+Tesla EF806s and RCA 6AS7GA+Mullard/Valvo EF86.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wwmhf

I am sorting out the best or a better tube configuration myself with the tubes I bought already. With the experiences you all shared with us here, I am gradually reaching a conclusion, and I hope to report my configuration after this weekend.


----------



## wwmhf

At this moment, I am satisfied by the following tube configuration of my 339:

Power tubes: RCA 6AS7G, these make the music smoother
Driver tubes: 6SJ7 WGT, these make the music lively, high more sparkling, more details.

For the power tubes, I have tried the following:

7236, Sylvania 6080 Gold tube, Russian 6H13S, and of course the Chinese power tubes that came with the 339

For the driver tubes, I have tried the following:

6SJ7 metal, 6SJ7GT mesh plate, 6SJ7GT solid plate, 6SJ7WGT, a Russian version of EF86, 5693, and the driver tubes


----------



## wwmhf (Sep 17, 2018)

We all know that 339 generates a lot of heat. So much that touch the solid metal part between the two power tubes is adventurous.

Even though 399 seems to be well built for high temperature, I feel that running at a lower temperature is a good thing for this amp or any amp. To achieve this goal, I found a small fan and put it on top of the heat vent between the power tubes. It drastically reduces the temperature of my 339. Now, I can leave my figure on the solid metal part between the two power tubes for a long time, it is warm, not hot anymore.

This is a AC Infinity MULTIFAN S1, 80mm. It uses a USB power plug to get power of a laptop or a powerful USB charger. I am powering this fan with the USB charger for my ASUS phone. The fan covers the heat vent of 399 very well, and I place the fan in the direction to suck the heat out. It is quite, it has its own switch to turn on and off and to choose among three levels of fan speeds.

This fan costs about $10 on Amazon

By searching, I found that this idea was already mentioned long time ago in Post #364 by keph


----------



## Liu Junyuan

wwmhf said:


> At this moment, I am satisfied by the following tube configuration of my 339:
> 
> Power tubes: RCA 6AS7G, these make the music smoother
> Driver tubes: 6SJ7 WGT, these make the music lively, high more sparkling, more details.
> ...



The RCA 6AS7G is a great power tube for this amp and was noted as a favorite by the time I decided to buy it myself.


----------



## sup27606

wwmhf said:


> At this moment, I am satisfied by the following tube configuration of my 339:
> 
> Power tubes: RCA 6AS7G, these make the music smoother
> Driver tubes: 6SJ7 WGT, these make the music lively, high more sparkling, more details.
> ...



My observation regarding the 6SJ7WGT tubes matches yours. These tubes are very good for classical music due to the extended highs and great details. They also improve the texture in the vocals in my opinion. The only caveat is, they can sometimes produce a low hum and some wireless interference with the Tung Sol 5998, while the RCA reds are completely silent. I think, the 6SJ7WGT tubes synergise very well with the 5998s and the 6AS7G. I have heard both, but I think the 5998s with their extra power open up the soundstage and improve the bass as well.


----------



## MJS242

MJS242 said:


> You were the first to order and it looks like you'll be getting them pretty quick.  Here are some pics:
> 
> The adapters use materials from 1970s military arms factories and sourcing the materials is a little bit difficult.  Work on other orders will start soon.



Parts are in for the current pending orders and the adapters should get built and sent out this week.


----------



## Arjestin (Oct 11, 2018)

Tung-Sol 7236 Tube Variations:
There seem to be at least 2 versions of this 7236 Tung-Sol tube - One with black label on metal base and another with red label on metal base. The third (more rare version) has a white label. I got one with red label. Anyone knows the difference?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

i have a pair with white and a pair with black writing. Can't hear any difference, both extremely linear sounding tubes; i wrote about a few combinations a few pages back, 7236 was one of them (trying to find time to sit down and analyse more combos). Struggling to find red label ones, only seen once on ebay.


----------



## MJS242

Everyone that ordered tube adapters on the yuking website should have received them by now.  If you didn’t let me know.  There are more available if anyone wants them.


----------



## Arjestin

tintinsnowydog said:


> i have a pair with white and a pair with black writing. Can't hear any difference, both extremely linear sounding tubes; i wrote about a few combinations a few pages back, 7236 was one of them (trying to find time to sit down and analyse more combos). Struggling to find red label ones, only seen once on ebay.



If you're still interested in a "red label on metal base" Tung-Sol 7236, I bought mine from this eBay listing. I expected to receive one with a white label as shown in the photo, but they sent me a 7236 with red label. Wish I had a white label 7236 to compare it to. I suspect that the only difference is the manufacturing year, but cannot confirm this.


----------



## wwmhf

I have a few 7236 tubes with all three label colors (black, red, and white). To me, they sound not that much different from each other.


----------



## Arjestin

wwmhf said:


> I have a few 7236 tubes with all three label colors (black, red, and white). To me, they sound not that much different from each other.



Thanks! Do you know why the label color is different? Rumor has it that Tung-Sol manufactured 7236 tubes between 1960 and 1965 for Joint Army Navy. The label colors (and batch numbers) represent different manufacturing periods. Unfortunately, I am unable to confirm this. But it's good to know that at least the difference in label color does not translate to audible difference.


----------



## wwmhf

Thank you for letting me know the time spanned for them to make 7236. As for the color and the time period, I saw 

black label for the years 62, 63, 64
white label for years 60, 61, 62
red label for years 65  

There seems to be a pattern there...


----------



## flac4me

Can anyone comment on how the AEON Flow Closed pairs with the 339? I read some where in this thread that low impedance HPs and OTL amps were not a good match. The AFC is rated at 13 ohms and 92db/mW.


----------



## Josh76

flac4me said:


> Can anyone comment on how the AEON Flow Closed pairs with the 339? I read some where in this thread that low impedance HPs and OTL amps were not a good match. The AFC is rated at 13 ohms and 92db/mW.


The La Figaro is good with low impedance headphones, unusual for an OTL amp but it's unique like that. 

I didn't like my Aeons (closed) with any amp but they did sound best (of what I tried) on the La Figaro. I found them boring and ended up selling on eBay.


----------



## wwmhf

flac4me said:


> Can anyone comment on how the AEON Flow Closed pairs with the 339? I read some where in this thread that low impedance HPs and OTL amps were not a good match. The AFC is rated at 13 ohms and 92db/mW.



I am not sure about using 339 with a phone of such a low ohms.


----------



## Josh76

wwmhf said:


> I am not sure about using 339 with a phone of such a low ohms.


Why do you say that? I've tried the La Figaro with various low impedance planars and they all sound good with it. It didn't fix the Aeons being boring for me but SS amps didn't fix that issue either. The Aeons aren't for me apparently.


----------



## flac4me (Oct 16, 2018)

Josh76 said:


> Why do you say that? I've tried the La Figaro with various low impedance planars and they all sound good with it. It didn't fix the Aeons being boring for me but SS amps didn't fix that issue either. The Aeons aren't for me apparently.


Can anyone comment on the synergy with the AEON Flow Open headphone? Maybe more musical but less resolving?


----------



## cukis350 (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone using PSvane CV181-T Mark2 with their la figaro amp? I just bought a pair and when I installed the tubes and turn on the amp, no sound. I tried the tube with my dark voice and it worked. Wonder if it’s not compatible with the La Figaro.


----------



## Cyberia Knight

cukis350 said:


> Has anyone using PSvane CV181-T Mark2 with their la figaro amp? I just bought a pair and when I installed the tubes and turn on the amp, no sound. I tried the tube with my dark voice and it worked. Wonder if it’s not compatible with the La Figaro.


 If you have the version that is listed as having OTK2, 6J4P, which are 6SJ7 based driver tubes then the tubes you have will not work as they are a 6SN7 based tube.


----------



## cukis350

Cyberia Knight said:


> If you have the version that is listed as having OTK2, 6J4P, which are 6SJ7 based driver tubes then the tubes you have will not work as they are a 6SN7 based tube.


The eBay listing said it was 6SN7 based tubes.


----------



## wwmhf

Sure, PSvane CV181-T Mark2 is version of 6SN7 which the version of your 339 amp does not seem to work with.




cukis350 said:


> Has anyone using PSvane CV181-T Mark2 with their la figaro amp? I just bought a pair and when I installed the tubes and turn on the amp, no sound. I tried the tube with my dark voice and it worked. Wonder if it’s not compatible with the La Figaro.


----------



## Cyberia Knight

cukis350 said:


> The eBay listing said it was 6SN7 based tubes.



There are 2 versions of the 339 amp

The 6J4P, 6SJ7, 5693, 6Ж4С this version is brighter but *can not* use the 6SN7

The 6C5, 6J5, 6J5G, 6J5GT, L63 this version is warmer and  *can* use the 6SN7


----------



## MJS242 (Oct 17, 2018)

The L63/6C5/6J5 version can use a 6SN7 with an adapter (I'm not sure if it can without and I wouldn't try it).  L63/6C5/6J5 is one half of a 6SN7.  Most international customers of the amp have the 6J4P/6SJ7 version of the amp.

Here's my 6C5 version with 6SN7's


----------



## Mizicke5273

So I ended up picking up a used LCD-2c on the forums last week.  They arrived on Thursday and I had some time to listen to them, before I had to head down to Morrisville NC for the week.  

My initial impressions are that they sound very similar to my HE-500.  There are slight differences, which is not a bad thing; as I find the HE-500 fantastic in my setup.  So the LCD-2c pair great with the La Figaro 339 in my opinion and as others have said.  To be honest, I was looking for something with a lot more bass impact than the HE-500, but I am also happy to find a current production headphone so similar to them.  

Anyone else listen to these two pairs of headphones with the La Figaro 339?  If so, what are your thoughts?  These are the two highest end headphones I have listened to so far.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Does anyone know the power ratings for the 339?  I thought I had them in my notes, but they are not there and thought the were in the thread some where.  I've tried looking through the thread, but havn't found it  yet.


----------



## djj65

From Massdrop:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/la-figaro-339-tube-headphone-amplifier

*Specs*

La Figaro
Tubes: 2 x OTK2, 2 x 6N5PJ
Drive impedance range: 32–600 ohms
Frequency response: 10 Hz–30 kHz +/- 1 dB
S/N: > 100 dB
Power output: > 0.6 W
Dimensions, not including tubes (L x W x H): 14.6 x 10 x 5.2 in (370 x 253 x 132 mm)
Panel dimensions (L x W x D): 14.6 x 1.9 x 0.2 in (370 x 47 x 5 mm)
Package weight: 24.25 lbs (11 kg)


----------



## Mizicke5273

I thought there was an actual breakdown some where, like what the power is at 32 Ohms, 300 Ohms, and 600 Ohms or such.


----------



## Mizicke5273

So, I have some questions for those of you who have had to take your La Figaro 339 in for service at a Repair Shop.  Can a shop who repairs guitar tube amps, also work on this type of headphone tube amp?  It looks like there are two shops that do repairs on guitar tube amps, which are about an hour away from me.  I have been in contact with one of them and they are reviewing pictures of the 339's internals from on-line.  While I wait to hear back on if they can work on the 339, is there anything I should be aware of when taking a headphone tube amp in for repair?


----------



## xmdkq

339 is L R independent of two amplifiers, can refer to the normal working side of the maintenance is very simple, if you do not understand, you can contact me, xmdkq@tom.com


----------



## wwmhf

That is another advantage of a dual mono design


----------



## Jacobal

Does anyone know if this amp is compatible for KR, Elrog, and Takasuki tubes? I’m talking about endgame tubes here.


----------



## wwmhf

why not? So long as those exotic tubes are compatible ones with 6AS7 and 6SJ7 tubes, I think.


----------



## Jacobal

I honesty don’t know if this amp IS compatible with 300b/274b tubes


----------



## Jacobal

This crap is so confusing, I couldn’t find any info on 300b/274b tubes with this amp after hours of searching. The morons internationally invented 70 trillion names for one type of tube which adds to the confusion


----------



## MJS242

Jacobal said:


> This crap is so confusing, I couldn’t find any info on 300b/274b tubes with this amp after hours of searching. The morons internationally invented 70 trillion names for one type of tube which adds to the confusion



The 339 doesn’t support those tubes.  Not sure what gave you the impression that it did.


----------



## Jacobal

Thanks, are you sure? Based upon the picture, it looked like it could. Oh well.

What’s the best possible tube replacement for this amp then? Price no object


----------



## Jacobal

Ok I read parts of this discussion, and I think I’m going with the 6SJ7WGT////5998 combination based on what I’ve read. If someone can find a better combo, let me know, thanks.

I nearly bought a $1500 Elrog pair by mistake until someone saved me


----------



## MJS242

Jacobal said:


> Thanks, are you sure? Based upon the picture, it looked like it could. Oh well.
> 
> What’s the best possible tube replacement for this amp then? Price no object



Based upon what pictures? Not sure how you're going to plug in a 4 pin directly heated triode into an amp with octal sockets.  Read the thread, tubes have been covered time and time again.  If you're ordering from Massdrop then ignore anything to do with 6C5/L63/6J5.


----------



## Jacobal

Because those stock tubes look like it. It’s deceiving.

Note: If anyone’s willing to sell their 339 amp with upgrade tubes, I might be interested.


----------



## MJS242

Jacobal said:


> Because those stock tubes look like it. It’s deceiving.
> 
> Note: If anyone’s willing to sell their 339 amp with upgrade tubes, I might be interested.



Don't make the mistake of thinking all ST shaped tubes are interchangeable (if that's what you mean by looks like).


----------



## Josh76

Jacobal said:


> Ok I read parts of this discussion, and I think I’m going with the 6SJ7WGT////5998 combination based on what I’ve read. If someone can find a better combo, let me know, thanks.
> 
> I nearly bought a $1500 Elrog pair by mistake until someone saved me


The Tung Sol 5998 tubes are a pretty safe bet. If money is no object, stay on the lookout for GEC 6AS7 tubes such as these (I'm not endorsing this eBay seller, link is for example purposes):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1MP-6AS7G-...h=item2cdc10e822:g:uuEAAOSw7fBbozOZ:rk:1:pf:0

Those GEC tubes, the Western Electric 421a, and Bendix 6AS7 are all supposed to be the best. I've never heard any of them so I cannot say if I agree or not. I do have the Tung Sol 5998 tubes and am very happy with them.

For classical music, Tung Sol 7236 + RCA 5693 tubes are a great combo and aren't crazy expensive. Worth trying if you listen to any classical or acoustic music.

I do agree that overall I like 6SJ7 driver tubes best but the specific tube (brand) matters a lot. If you're new to tubes, worth noting the WGT part isn't an essential part of the classification. I don't remember what the "W" stands for but "GT" means "Glass Tube". 

My favorite driver paired with the 5998 are the Philips 6SJ7 tubes. They don't show up often but are affordable when they do. I think the Sylvania 6SJ7 tubes are the same but I'm not 100% sure. Those driver tubes have stronger mid-bass and give music a fuller sound for my taste. I've tried a few EF86 driver tubes but don't understand the hype. Perhaps I didn't try good ones or my taste doesn't match. If you decide to try EF86, you'll also need adapters which you can purchase directly from the manufacturer of the amp:
http://www.yuking09.com/product/6j4p-to-ef86-adapter/

A notable mention is the Chantham Tung Sol 6080 tube. Very strong bass (I found them overpowering paired with the Philips 6SJ7 tubes) and not as crazy expensive when you can find them.

I hope that helps, the challenge with tubes is "the best" will vary depending on your taste.


----------



## wwmhf

Jacobal said:


> Ok I read parts of this discussion, and I think I’m going with the 6SJ7WGT////5998 combination based on what I’ve read. If someone can find a better combo, let me know, thanks.
> 
> I nearly bought a $1500 Elrog pair by mistake until someone saved me



With a budget of $1500, you can easily just start from two 5998 and two 6SJ7WGT, then ....


----------



## Jacobal

Thanks Josh, the total of the set you have is about $350 ($300 for 5998 and $50 for 6sj7). 

The GEC pair in your link is from India, no thank you. International deals are a big headache. The WE421a pair is about $460 on eBay so I might get that. I’m putting my faith in your hands.


----------



## Jacobal

So many good options here. If anyone wants to sell their 339 amp + upgrade tubes, I’m listening. Massdrop is selling it now for $600


----------



## jmac1516

Appears as if the 339 accepts balanced headphone cable. Can someone please confirm for me.


----------



## wwmhf

No, I do not think so.


----------



## wwmhf

Jacobal said:


> So many good options here. If anyone wants to sell their 339 amp + upgrade tubes, I’m listening. Massdrop is selling it now for $600



It is really difficult, if not impossible, for me to part with a perfectly working 339.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Jacobal said:


> So many good options here. If anyone wants to sell their 339 amp + upgrade tubes, I’m listening. Massdrop is selling it now for $600



doubt any owners would want to part with their amp anytime soon! I may be able to help you out with some good tubes though, pm me if you wish.


----------



## Josh76

jmac1516 said:


> Appears as if the 339 accepts balanced headphone cable. Can someone please confirm for me.


No, the balanced part of the plug is 3-prong which is mono balanced. You can plug a single-ended 6.35mm in the middle so no adapter is needed.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Anyone know of a good amp repair shop that I can ship my La Figaro to for service?  The only local repair shop I've found that could look at my amp, is booked up until January at the earliest.  I may end up having to send it out for service; if they can't look at in January.  I have been in contact with xmdkq and another from La Figaro support.  They mentioned comparing the voltage on the left channel to the right and also checking the resistance of the center of the tube socket; which I don't have the knowledge to do myself.  So I need to find a repair shop to troubleshoot and repair the issue I am having.


----------



## UntilThen

MJS242 said:


> Everyone that ordered tube adapters on the yuking website should have received them by now.  If you didn’t let me know.  There are more available if anyone wants them.



I've just place an order for EF86 adapter. Thanks for arranging this. These are the best looking adapters I've seen. I already have the EF80 adapter.


----------



## UntilThen

Hope everyone is still enjoying their La Figaro 339. I haven't use mine for close to a year but today I set it up again and it still sounds great. Tubes are Mullard EF80 with Bendix 6080wb.


----------



## DaaDaa

I'm trying to get to the colume pots to replace them with matched alps units but i cant figure out how to remove the volume pots


----------



## DaaDaa

ok i got the sucker out, now i need to decided which alps volume pot to order that physically fits


----------



## DaaDaa

if someone with knowledge could confirm if this is the correct model to fit 339 please let me know:
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetai...=sGAEpiMZZMtC25l1F4XBUza7emsVrz94EuZQnfpF88Y=


----------



## wwmhf

If there is enough space, then you may consider using better pods than the one in the link


----------



## DaaDaa

like what?


----------



## wwmhf

such as alps blue velvet like this one:

https://www.partsconnexion.com/ALPS-68581.html

There are other better pots


----------



## wwmhf

You can also search for TDK volume control. 

I also like Stepped Attenuator Volume Control. But those affordable ones on ebay usual has only 24 steps, not fine enough.


----------



## wwmhf

The relay volume control is now getting popular, but it will requires even more space.


----------



## DaaDaa

you guys do realize that no stepepd attenuator ever fits in la figaro, right? i mean i posted the picture right there. you can see that there is no space. i specifically asked for help with finding a model that fits.


----------



## wwmhf

Sorry, I missed that. But still, if possible, try to avoid that kind of pot in your post.


----------



## larbor

wwmhf said:


> Sorry, I missed that. But still, if possible, try to avoid that kind of pot in your post.


----------



## larbor (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi

Just purchased a used LF 339 and it uses 6N5PJ for the power tubes and OTK2 for the drivers.  I assuming this version will not that a 6SN7 higher power tube (not sure on the number --- I know there is one pwr tube you cannot use with this configuration).

Also, I attached a picture on the layout --- does this version have the upgraded resisters.  Looks through all the treads and did see a picture like this one.

Big Thanks

Larry


----------



## wwmhf (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the picture of the guts.

I do not think your amp can use 6sn7 without any mods


----------



## DaaDaa

wwmhf said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture of the guts.
> 
> I do think your amp can use 6sn7 without any mods


oh thats very good to know. because i shared a picture of mine in the previous page and he shared one of his that is different in the resistors that you can see, his has the two beefy yellow ones and mine has the black resistors, so you are saying that his version can use 6sn7gt?


----------



## wwmhf

Sorry, the sentence in my previous post was incorrect. What I meant is that if your amp was designed to use 6N5PJ and OTK2 tubes (my 339 is in this configuration), then it cannot use 6sn7 without modification.


----------



## DaaDaa

wwmhf said:


> Sorry, the sentence in my previous post was incorrect. What I meant is that if your amp was designed to use 6N5PJ and OTK2 tubes (my 339 is in this configuration), then it cannot use 6sn7 without modification.


are you talking to me or labor?


----------



## wwmhf

Today is not a good day for me, making many confusions here. 

My previous/previous post was to reply to labor. However, as long as the original tube configuration of a 339 amp is 6N5PJ and OTK2, then I do not think this 339 can use 6sn7 without modification.


----------



## larbor

wwmhf said:


> Sorry, the sentence in my previous post was incorrect. What I meant is that if your amp was designed to use 6N5PJ and OTK2 tubes (my 339 is in this configuration), then it cannot use 6sn7 without modification.



Thanks

Do you know what mods I would have to do to run them?

Also, any idea of the year of mine LF339

Thanks again

Larry


----------



## wwmhf

Larry, 

6sn7 is a dual triode tube and 6sj7/OTK2 is a pentode tube. At least, rewiring is needed to use 6sn7 in that amp. This might be done by an adapter like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-One-6S...6:g:c7AAAOSwYUBa4CJu:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

However, a seller of such an adapter told me that it does not work for 339 amp. I did not know why but I did not buy. So I really do not know whether this kind of adapter works for our 339 or not. I wish it works because I like the sound of 6sn7 tube and I have quite a few.

As for the year of your 339, I think the following posts in this thread might give you some idea:

#3944, 3950, 3951


----------



## sup27606

Found another winner for the HD800, Tung Sol 5998 + Tung Sol 6SD7GT. This combination produces great high frequency extension and brilliant imaging. 5998 gives nice low frequency impact as well. This combination sounds more detailed and articulate to me than the RCA 5693 and brings out more of the great things about HD800. Classical music sounds wonderful with instrument separation and vocals have great texture in them. Because of the extended highs, rock music may sound a little light and bright, yet the imaging effect gives great sense of space. My experience is with SDR modded HD800 though.

Next, I am considering trying a pair of Mullard EF86, since these may strike the right balance of ‘warmth’ and detail.


----------



## wwmhf

sup27606 said:


> Found another winner for the HD800, Tung Sol 5998 + Tung Sol 6SD7GT. This combination produces great high frequency extension and brilliant imaging. 5998 gives nice low frequency impact as well. This combination sounds more detailed and articulate to me than the RCA 5693 and brings out more of the great things about HD800. Classical music sounds wonderful with instrument separation and vocals have great texture in them. Because of the extended highs, rock music may sound a little light and bright, yet the imaging effect gives great sense of space. My experience is with SDR modded HD800 though.
> 
> Next, I am considering trying a pair of Mullard EF86, since these may strike the right balance of ‘warmth’ and detail.



Can we really use 6SD7 in this 339 amp? I did not know this and I really want to know. Please confirm.


----------



## sup27606 (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought the LF 339 from another Head-fi member and the tubes came with it. Here is a picture of the tube that I was referring to.


----------



## wwmhf

Thanks for sharing this info. Now, I know that this 339 amp can use another type of driver tubes.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

sup27606 said:


> I bought the LF 339 from another Head-fi member and the tubes came with it. Here is a picture of the tube that I was referring to.



looks very similar in construction to the tung-sol mesh 6SJ7GT which is incredibly difficult to find for a reasonable price. I'd describe the 6SJ7GT tone slightly smoother,darker and less analytical than the RCA 5693 reds which seems to contradict your impressions of the 6SD7GT. Any chance someone can compare the two? I will be on the lookout for pairs of 6SD7GT now but cant see any with affordable shipping as of yet.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Dec 30, 2018)

As has been mentioned on the 6as7 tube rolling thread, 2x CV4079/A2293 can be rolled into the power tube slot with adapters (available on ebay). I had some initial connection issues since i couldn't get the tubes to sit properly/deep enough but with some considerable force they are now in nice and snug. They sound great, somewhere in between the GEC 6080 and GEC 6AS7G; slightly more musical and less analytical than the 6AS7G, with deeper/punchier bass, and almost as good separation/imaging/soundstage for which the GEC 6AS7G is the best I've heard (TS5998 a close 2nd but not as musical imo). They work great with mullard/telefunken EF86 for incredibly musical clarity on HD800 or with 6SJ7GT a smooth, relaxing but still textured sound. A viable substitute for the insanely expensive GEC 6AS7G as these are only around 10-20$ for NOS. Gain is very very high on these tubes, have the knobs at this position and -25dB through DAC, still moderately loud. Anyone else tried these tubes on LF339?




Added a picture, will add a lights off shot when it's night time over here. Looks a bit wacky but pretty cool at the same time


----------



## sup27606

tintinsnowydog said:


> looks very similar in construction to the tung-sol mesh 6SJ7GT which is incredibly difficult to find for a reasonable price. I'd describe the 6SJ7GT tone slightly smoother,darker and less analytical than the RCA 5693 reds which seems to contradict your impressions of the 6SD7GT. Any chance someone can compare the two? I will be on the lookout for pairs of 6SD7GT now but cant see any with affordable shipping as of yet.



If you search on eBay, currently a lot of 6SD7GT are for sale, and cheap! $12-$15 for a pair. One issue with these tubes is microphonics, but shouldn’t be a problem if there are no vibrations directly on the amp.

BTW, I found the RCA reds to be smoother with rolled off highs compared to the 6SD7GT, when combined with TS 5998. They have more bass, but loose, with less definition. I don’t know how much the sound quality differs from batch to batch, but I have two pairs of RCA reds, and they both sound like this.


----------



## sup27606

tintinsnowydog said:


> As has been mentioned on the 6as7 tube rolling thread, 2x CV4079/A2293 can be rolled into the power tube slot with adapters (available on ebay). I had some initial connection issues since i couldn't get the tubes to sit properly/deep enough but with some considerable force they are now in nice and snug. They sound great, somewhere in between the GEC 6080 and GEC 6AS7G; slightly more musical and less analytical than the 6AS7G, with deeper/punchier bass, and almost as good separation/imaging/soundstage for which the GEC 6AS7G is the best I've heard (TS5998 a close 2nd but not as musical imo). They work great with mullard/telefunken EF86 for incredibly musical clarity on HD800 or with 6SJ7GT a smooth, relaxing but still textured sound. A viable substitute for the insanely expensive GEC 6AS7G as these are only around 10-20$ for NOS. Gain is very very high on these tubes, have the knobs at this position and -25dB through DAC, still moderately loud. Anyone else tried these tubes on LF339?
> 
> 
> Added a picture, will add a lights off shot when it's night time over here. Looks a bit wacky but pretty cool at the same time



Thats a very very interesting configuration. I can understand, this would be a viable alternative to the 5998 or the GEC 6AS7G, both of which can be insanely expensive.


----------



## xtr4 (Jan 5, 2019)

Dear all, I have a quick question. My previous config for tubes were CV1067 (drivers) and 5998 (power). My volume pot need only move to the 8 o'clock position to get nice and loud listening volume.
Now I've just bought EF86 and adapters. After replacing the CV1067, I need to now adjust the volume pot to the 12 o'clock position to get it loud enough but not even as loud as previous setup.
Could this be caused by the adapter + EF86. Also, there's static/hiss every time I'm adjusting the volume which wasn't present previously.

Forgot to add; 6XX are the cans used.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## sup27606 (Jan 5, 2019)

.


----------



## sup27606

xtr4 said:


> Dear all, I have a quick question. My previous config for tubes were CV1067 (drivers) and 5998 (power). My volume pot need only move to the 8 o'clock position to get nice and loud listening volume.
> Now I've just bought EF86 and adapters. After replacing the CV1067, I need to now adjust the volume pot to the 12 o'clock position to get it loud enough but not even as loud as previous setup.
> Could this be caused by the adapter + EF86. Also, there's static/hiss every time I'm adjusting the volume which wasn't present previously.
> 
> ...



12 o’clock with 5998 and 6XX should be blistering loud! Also, I have never seen changing the drivers to change loudness, it’s usually the power tubes, and not to this extent. My first suspect would be the tubes, since the adapters are freshly made and new. The tube terminals could be dirty and oxidized, introducing additional resistance. Also, if you check web resources, there is mention of radio static and interference caused by dirty tube terminals, which could be the reason behind the hiss/static. May be, you can try clean the terminals with isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## wwmhf

There seems to be two issues here: 

1. The noise when adjusting the volume: This might be a problem of the volume pot itself or the tubes that are too sensitive to vibrations. If you do not have this problem with you CV1067 tubes, then the noise is not caused by the pot. 
2. The loudness: This issue might be caused by the EF86+adapter. The tubes might be too weak/old, the connection to the adapter is bad ... Changing driver tubes will vary the loudness a little, but not much.


----------



## Jacobal

Hey guys, if anyone wants to sell their 339 plus upgrade tubes setup, I’m listening.


----------



## xtr4

sup27606 said:


> 12 o’clock with 5998 and 6XX should be blistering loud! Also, I have never seen changing the drivers to change loudness, it’s usually the power tubes, and not to this extent. My first suspect would be the tubes, since the adapters are freshly made and new. The tube terminals could be dirty and oxidized, introducing additional resistance. Also, if you check web resources, there is mention of radio static and interference caused by dirty tube terminals, which could be the reason behind the hiss/static. May be, you can try clean the terminals with isopropyl alcohol.





wwmhf said:


> There seems to be two issues here:
> 
> 1. The noise when adjusting the volume: This might be a problem of the volume pot itself or the tubes that are too sensitive to vibrations. If you do not have this problem with you CV1067 tubes, then the noise is not caused by the pot.
> 2. The loudness: This issue might be caused by the EF86+adapter. The tubes might be too weak/old, the connection to the adapter is bad ... Changing driver tubes will vary the loudness a little, but not much.



Thank you for the replies. I have cleaned the terminals prior to inserting into the adapter. Maybe I have weak EF86


----------



## MJS242

You can do a 6336 as well


----------



## wwmhf

These 6336 might make the hot 339 amp even hotter???!!!


----------



## sup27606

Just rolled in the mullard EF86. Along with TS 5998, this combination gives phenomenal bass response, definitely adequate for the HD800. Needless to say, the TS 5998 also gives excellent 3D soundstage and imaging. So far, this combination is working out the best for the HD800, surpassing the other options I have tried.


----------



## sup27606

I have a question for everyone, actually this is more like several questions in part. I bought the LF339 last year, but the previous owner had it for a couple of years I think. So here’s the question. I hear of upgraded version for the amp every now and then. The latest upgrade introduced non-inductive resistors which improve sound quality. 

1. From my serial number, which is 03B0817, is it possible to know which version I have, and how many upgrade revisions have been applied after that, and how much sound quality improvement does that translate to? Did anyone have the opportunity to compare an old version (my version?) against the new version?

2. Is it possible to upgrade the old version of the amp to the new specifications?

Thank you in advance. If someone, including yuking can shed some light on this, that would be really great.


----------



## xtr4 (Jan 12, 2019)

Dear all, I think I may have some confusion here since I got the amp as a 2nd hand unit.

Driver tube is CV1067/L63/6J5 Octal socket. I thought I had the 6SJ7 variant (noob me) Can I use a EF86 to 6SJ7 adapter to run the EF86 out of it? Because I can't seem to find any EF86 to 6J5 adapters.
If that is the case, with my previous volume issue, am I damaging my amp running the above?
I'm so worried now


----------



## Mizicke5273

Got my La Figaro back from the repair shop.  Just got it connected up and powered on and listening to it for the first time in about two months now.  I missed this amp.  It turned out just to be a lose wire, so nothing major thankfully.  Now to enjoy some music!


----------



## UntilThen

I ordered my 6J4P to EF86 Adapter on the 15th Dec 2018 and still have not received it yet.


----------



## MJS242

UntilThen said:


> I ordered my 6J4P to EF86 Adapter on the 15th Dec 2018 and still have not received it yet.



I'll follow-up on this and any other pending adapter orders.  I haven't been around much lately and I think the amp designer is currently traveling.


----------



## MJS242

xtr4 said:


> Dear all, I think I may have some confusion here since I got the amp as a 2nd hand unit.
> 
> Driver tube is CV1067/L63/6J5 Octal socket. I thought I had the 6SJ7 variant (noob me) Can I use a EF86 to 6SJ7 adapter to run the EF86 out of it? Because I can't seem to find any EF86 to 6J5 adapters.
> If that is the case, with my previous volume issue, am I damaging my amp running the above?
> I'm so worried now



You can't use a 6SJ7 to EF86 adapter in the L63/6C5/6J5 amp.  It is possible to create a L63/6C5/6J5 to EF86 adapter though.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll try to arrange it.


----------



## xtr4

MJS242 said:


> You can't use a 6SJ7 to EF86 adapter in the L63/6C5/6J5 amp.  It is possible to create a L63/6C5/6J5 to EF86 adapter though.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll try to arrange it.



Wow, that'll be great if it can be arranged. Thank you very much.


----------



## africanus

As you may have noticed, Massdrop has been offering La Figaro 339 but only the US version (110V). So, per Massdrop's customer service suggestion, I have created a poll about the 230V international version. If you are interested interested in the 230V, please vote here:

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/La-Figaro-339-230V

If there is enough interest, Massdrop will possibly offer the 230V variant in the next drop.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Wonder why they have not been offering the 230v option.  When I joined the drop about a year ago now, there were only a few 230v 339s and they were spoken for within a few days.  None of them made it to the end of the drop and I believe this was they same for the next few drops as well.  They typically only had so many 230v 339s to offer during a drop and there seemed to be a good demand for them.


----------



## africanus

Mizicke5273 said:


> Wonder why they have not been offering the 230v option.  When I joined the drop about a year ago now, there were only a few 230v 339s and they were spoken for within a few days.  None of them made it to the end of the drop and I believe this was they same for the next few drops as well.  They typically only had so many 230v 339s to offer during a drop and there seemed to be a good demand for them.



No idea. I have contacted Yuking (Liu Yi) since he is offering both versions at the same price but he was unsure whether Massdrop will be offering the 230V variant in the next drops and why it is so.


----------



## davestef132 (Jan 27, 2019)

anyone have a static type noise coming through one channel?
on my right channel i have this intermittent static/crackly noise that is the same low volume regardless of what the volume knob is set at. Its also there no matter what tubes i use. I hear it when there is nothing playing or during quiet passages of songs.  Its more obvious in my headphones with more treble (dt990 vs hd6xx) 
There was some styrofoam pieces inside the amp from shipping, but i cleaned all that out with a rocket blower and the noise is still there.
i got it off ebay with extra tubes. the seller listed it as new, but then later said that he never heard any static noise, so i dont know how new it really is. 
it sounds good, other than that noise.

I also tried emailing yuking, but i never got a response.
looking at the electronics inside, i dont see any obvious things wrong (loose caps/resistors etc).

I did a search for noise on this thread and one guy said he just dusted off the inside and the noise went away (didnt work for me).  Another person said they emailed yuking and he sent them the parts to replace what was wrong, but he never responded to me.


----------



## Josh76

davestef132 said:


> anyone have a static type noise coming through one channel?
> on my right channel i have this intermittent static/crackly noise that is the same low volume regardless of what the volume knob is set at. Its also there no matter what tubes i use. I hear it when there is nothing playing or during quiet passages of songs.  Its more obvious in my headphones with more treble (dt990 vs hd6xx)
> There was some styrofoam pieces inside the amp from shipping, but i cleaned all that out with a rocket blower and the noise is still there.
> i got it off ebay with extra tubes. the seller listed it as new, but then later said that he never heard any static noise, so i dont know how new it really is.
> ...


I think I had that exact issue, mine was a mild crackle or tinkling noise periodically in the right channel. I hope your problem is the same as mine because it is an easy fix. For me, my desktop computer's wifi antenna was too close to the amp. Once I moved it away, the problem was solved. If that's not it, perhaps some other similar interference is nearby like a cell phone?


----------



## sup27606

davestef132 said:


> anyone have a static type noise coming through one channel?
> on my right channel i have this intermittent static/crackly noise that is the same low volume regardless of what the volume knob is set at. Its also there no matter what tubes i use. I hear it when there is nothing playing or during quiet passages of songs.  Its more obvious in my headphones with more treble (dt990 vs hd6xx)
> There was some styrofoam pieces inside the amp from shipping, but i cleaned all that out with a rocket blower and the noise is still there.
> i got it off ebay with extra tubes. the seller listed it as new, but then later said that he never heard any static noise, so i dont know how new it really is.
> ...



I had a crackling noise in one of the channels, but it’s tube specific. Comes only with a pair of RCA 6AS7G. Also, it is not the same every day, since it is strong one day, weak on the other. I read somewhere that dirty/oxidized tube contacts can be prone to radio static. So, I cleaned the tube pins thoroughly with some alcohol swabs, and it seemed to work. Now, there is a bit of very low noise (I think the particular tubes are noisy), but the crackling is no longer there.

In your case, the crackling is there for all tubes. Could it be, the tube contacts on the amp itself need some cleaning? I cannot guarantee it will solve it though.


----------



## Mizicke5273

So, what tube combos are other ZMF owners using in their La Figaro?  I bought an Aeolus as my first ZMF headphone and saw the recommendation for Tung-Sol 7236s with ZMFs back in the thread.  I've found pairing the Tung-Sol 7236s with Telefunken EF800s sound great with the Aeolus.  My favored combo of Mullard 6080s and Mullard EF86s just don't sound as good with the ZMFs.  Another combo I found to sound good, were RCA 6AS7Gs and RCA 5693 Red Hots.  

Any other good tube combos for ZMFs?


----------



## larbor

I'm also waiting for my adapter order.  I left a number of messages on his website, but no response.  Ordered Dec17 2018

Thanks
Larry




MJS242 said:


> I'll follow-up on this and any other pending adapter orders.  I haven't been around much lately and I think the amp designer is currently traveling.


----------



## davestef132

larbor said:


> I'm also waiting for my adapter order.  I left a number of messages on his website, but no response.  Ordered Dec17 2018
> 
> Thanks
> Larry



They do sell cheaper adapters on eBay. They don’t look as fancy, but they do the job.


----------



## cukis350

Hi guys, I have the “bright” version of this amp so any recommendations for tubes for me to try?  I was told that my version only use 6SJ7 (driver) and 6N5PJ  (power) tubes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Enjoying the LF339 with Bendix and L63 tubes.
I would advise everyone to use Sonarworks on Mac, with a good DAC. It makes my HD800S run flat as a pancake from 20hz and up, and clean all problems of measured headphones!
I must say that with the Bendix, it slams so good with some Komara, or King Crimson!
I will roll the gazillion tubes I have just to enjoy Sonarworks beautiful magic associated with the LF339 "thing".
If you go up this long thread, 5 years ago, all those tubes weren't that expensive! I even got a pair of GEC 6AS7G at that time!


----------



## Josh76

cukis350 said:


> Hi guys, I have the “bright” version of this amp so any recommendations for tubes for me to try?  I was told that my version only use 6SJ7 (driver) and 6N5PJ  (power) tubes. Thanks in advance.


My favorites are Philips 6SJ7WGT for drivers (I like the full mid-bass) and Tung-Sol 5998 (airy, detailed) power tubes. The 5998's are equivalent to 6AS7(G) tubes. You can also try 6080's or 7236 for power. For drivers additional options are EF-86 (with adapter) or EF-80 (with adapter). 

I haven't tried the most expensive options that people rave about (Western Electric 421a, GEC 6AS7G, Bendix 6AS7G) but they're pretty much unobtanium at this point. I did recently pick up some Bendix 6080's and they're good but close enough to my 5998's that I'm not hearing a big enough difference.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

cukis350 said:


> Hi guys, I have the “bright” version of this amp so any recommendations for tubes for me to try?  I was told that my version only use 6SJ7 (driver) and 6N5PJ  (power) tubes. Thanks in advance.



My current favourite combination is EF86 drivers and GEC 6as7g power tubes. GEC 6as7g is very rare and hard to obtain, but the TungSol 6080 and Tung Sol 6as7g get 95% of the way there for a fraction of the price when they do show up for sale. If you're willing to try, 4x GEC A2293/CV4079 with adapters off ebay get even closer to the GEC 6as7g sound, obtainable for under 100$. 

Tung sol 5998 comes up often but quite expensive as well. About as detailed and wide sounding as the above. If you prefer a slightly warmer/more mellow sound try changing the driver tubes out for RCA 5963 red hots (cheap and abundant) or tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates (hard to find). 

Other great power tubes with a warmer sound are bendix 6080 (check for graphite plates, these are very rare though), mullard 6080, or sylvania 6080. RCA 6as7g is abundant and cheap, and sound great.


----------



## cukis350

tintinsnowydog said:


> My current favourite combination is EF86 drivers and GEC 6as7g power tubes. GEC 6as7g is very rare and hard to obtain, but the TungSol 6080 and Tung Sol 6as7g get 95% of the way there for a fraction of the price when they do show up for sale. If you're willing to try, 4x GEC A2293/CV4079 with adapters off ebay get even closer to the GEC 6as7g sound, obtainable for under 100$.
> 
> Tung sol 5998 comes up often but quite expensive as well. About as detailed and wide sounding as the above. If you prefer a slightly warmer/more mellow sound try changing the driver tubes out for RCA 5963 red hots (cheap and abundant) or tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates (hard to find).
> 
> Other great power tubes with a warmer sound are bendix 6080 (check for graphite plates, these are very rare though), mullard 6080, or sylvania 6080. RCA 6as7g is abundant and cheap, and sound great.


Thank you for your reply. So all tubes that you’re suggesting will work with my version of LF339? I am clueless when it comes to tubes. I didn’t know there were two different version of this amp so I went and bought a pair of Psvane 6SN7 and turned out they don’t work with my amp.


----------



## davestef132 (Feb 2, 2019)

cukis350 said:


> Thank you for your reply. So all tubes that you’re suggesting will work with my version of LF339? I am clueless when it comes to tubes. I didn’t know there were two different version of this amp so I went and bought a pair of Psvane 6SN7 and turned out they don’t work with my amp.



6SJ7 input and 6AS7 output tubes is what the 339 uses. The dark voice 336 uses 6SN7 input tubes and the same 6AS7 output tube.
You can look up equivalents for those tubes and pick up some of those. But if you look up 6SJ7 equivalents you’ll see that 6SN7 is not one of them. I thought they were interchangeable between the 336 darkvoice and the lafigaro. I put a 6SJ7 in the darkvoice and I got a loud buzzz when I turned the amp on and turned it off immediately. 

Is there really two versions of the 339?


----------



## Josh76

tintinsnowydog said:


> My current favourite combination is EF86 drivers and GEC 6as7g power tubes. GEC 6as7g is very rare and hard to obtain, but the TungSol 6080 and Tung Sol 6as7g get 95% of the way there for a fraction of the price when they do show up for sale. If you're willing to try, 4x GEC A2293/CV4079 with adapters off ebay get even closer to the GEC 6as7g sound, obtainable for under 100$.
> 
> Tung sol 5998 comes up often but quite expensive as well. About as detailed and wide sounding as the above. If you prefer a slightly warmer/more mellow sound try changing the driver tubes out for RCA 5963 red hots (cheap and abundant) or tung sol 6sj7gt mesh plates (hard to find).
> 
> Other great power tubes with a warmer sound are bendix 6080 (check for graphite plates, these are very rare though), mullard 6080, or sylvania 6080. RCA 6as7g is abundant and cheap, and sound great.



That's good to know about the GEC A2293/CV4079, looks like I need to try them.  

We have differing opinions on a couple things. I find the RCA 5963 bright and glaring and only good for classical music with the 7236 power tubes. I find the RCA 6AS7G a bit flat and overrated. 

@cukis350 it really comes down to your ears/preferences. If you don't mind spending some money, experimenting with different tubes is fun. Not exactly wise (I've spent more on tubes than the amp) but I now know what I like with confidence.


----------



## Josh76

davestef132 said:


> Is there really two versions of the 339?


Yes, though it appears they have stopped selling the warmer version which takes different driver tubes.


----------



## Mizicke5273

davestef132 said:


> 6SJ7 input and 6AS7 output tubes is what the 339 uses. The dark voice 336 uses 6SN7 input tubes and the same 6AS7 output tube.
> You can look up equivalents for those tubes and pick up some of those. But if you look up 6SJ7 equivalents you’ll see that 6SN7 is not one of them. I thought they were interchangeable between the 336 darkvoice and the lafigaro. I put a 6SJ7 in the darkvoice and I got a loud buzzz when I turned the amp on and turned it off immediately.
> 
> Is there really two versions of the 339?




Yeah, there was.  One used 6SJ7 input tubes and the other used 6SN7 input tubes.  It looks like the 6SN7 version is no longer being offered on Yuking's site.


----------



## Josh76

cukis350 said:


> Thank you for your reply. So all tubes that you’re suggesting will work with my version of LF339? I am clueless when it comes to tubes. I didn’t know there were two different version of this amp so I went and bought a pair of Psvane 6SN7 and turned out they don’t work with my amp.


Yes, everything suggested works with your version. Some simply need adapters (EF-86, EF-80, A2293/CV4079).

Tubes can be very confusing, so many variations.


----------



## cukis350

Will this work for my power tubes: Tung-Sol Vintage 6SN7GT Tall Bottle NOS NIB Matched Set Made In USA Rare https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223346491048


----------



## Josh76 (Feb 5, 2019)

cukis350 said:


> Will this work for my power tubes: Tung-Sol Vintage 6SN7GT Tall Bottle NOS NIB Matched Set Made In USA Rare https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223346491048


No, 6SN7 tubes don't work as power tubes with the La Figaro. They also won't work with your version (bright) as drivers either.


----------



## JKDJedi

So I never really got the separate volume knobs on the La Figaro amp until some time with my recent purchase with the "beginners kit" Darkvoice 336SE. Educating myself on tube rolling and noticed that some tubes were sold as "balanced" sets.  With the Figaro having separate left right channel volume knobs..is it safe to say purchasing balanced tubes is not as important here?


----------



## MJS242

Josh76 said:


> No, 6SN7 tubes don't work with the La Figaro.



They do in the L63/6C5/6J5 version of the amp WITH an adapter.  I've posted pictures of this before.


----------



## MJS242

I feel like I need to create an FAQ for this amp.  All the correct information is in this thread (somewhere) but there's so much misinformation being passed around by new owners.


----------



## Cyberia Knight

JKDJedi said:


> So I never really got the separate volume knobs on the La Figaro amp until some time with my recent purchase with the "beginners kit" Darkvoice 336SE. Educating myself on tube rolling and noticed that some tubes were sold as "balanced" sets.  With the Figaro having separate left right channel volume knobs..is it safe to say purchasing balanced tubes is not as important here?



You are correct, any imbalance in the tubes can be controlled with the volume controls, so don't pay excessively for balanced sets.

More importantly if your hearing is not perfect like mine " my right ear is about 3 db down on the left ear " you can adjust the volume on the weak ear to centre the sound stage. You just can't enjoy music if the sound stage is shifted left or right and nearly all the high end hi-fi headphone amps don't have a balance control, so a mono block design like the La Figaro is the best solution.


----------



## Josh76

MJS242 said:


> They do in the L63/6C5/6J5 version of the amp WITH an adapter.  I've posted pictures of this before.


I was responding to someone who stated they have the bright version. My comment also applies to anyone who purchases it new since they stopped making your version. I'll edit my post since I didn't make that clear.


----------



## MJS242

Josh76 said:


> I was responding to someone who stated they have the bright version. My comment also applies to anyone who purchases it new since they stopped making your version. I'll edit my post since I didn't make that clear.



You can still get the L63/6C5/6J5 version if you directly request it from them (they didn't stop making it).


----------



## attmci

MJS242 said:


> I feel like I need to create an FAQ for this amp.  All the correct information is in this thread (somewhere) but there's so much misinformation being passed around by new owners.


NO NEED. 

Just enjoy your music, man. LOL


----------



## davestef132

MJS242 said:


> I feel like I need to create an FAQ for this amp.  All the correct information is in this thread (somewhere) but there's so much misinformation being passed around by new owners.



It would be nice to have all this info spread over years on one thread consolidated into something more organized. But there is always the search function


----------



## xmdkq

Going on a trip on December 15 and returning after the holiday, I will send it to you in February. Sorry, sorry.


----------



## maximus69

wwmhf said:


> We all know that 339 generates a lot of heat. So much that touch the solid metal part between the two power tubes is adventurous.
> 
> Even though 399 seems to be well built for high temperature, I feel that running at a lower temperature is a good thing for this amp or any amp. To achieve this goal, I found a small fan and put it on top of the heat vent between the power tubes. It drastically reduces the temperature of my 339. Now, I can leave my figure on the solid metal part between the two power tubes for a long time, it is warm, not hot anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## maximus69

I too am considering this fan. Did you remove the silicone feet? I am concerned they may melt. Also, i have a concern that the fan could draw excess dust into the unit.
Any thoughts on the dust? Issue or not? Thanks in adv for any comments


----------



## maximus69

Hey Guys, I am considering using this cooling fan

https://smile.amazon.com/AC-Infinit...&ref_=ox_sc_saved_image_1&smid=A2AW0W4FKP16S5

My main concern is that it may draw excess dust into unit. Should I be concerned? I have read mixed things about using cooling fans.
If anyone uses this fan, did u remove the silicone feet? Unit is in open area and is used btw 70-80 degree F with humidity around 50%

Any thoughts or comments about using a cooling fan over the top vent to draw out heat would be appreciated!


----------



## wwmhf

maximus69 said:


> I too am considering this fan. Did you remove the silicone feet? I am concerned they may melt. Also, i have a concern that the fan could draw excess dust into the unit.
> Any thoughts on the dust? Issue or not? Thanks in adv for any comments



No, I did not remove the silicone feet. It definitely will not melt if the fan is working. Even if the fan is not working, I doubt the amp's temperature is high enough to melt the silicon feet. 

Unless the environment of the amp is very dusty, drawing some dust into the amp does seem to be an issue because there is not moving parts inside the amp.


----------



## maximus69

wwmhf said:


> No, I did not remove the silicone feet. It definitely will not melt if the fan is working. Even if the fan is not working, I doubt the amp's temperature is high enough to melt the silicon feet.
> 
> Unless the environment of the amp is very dusty, drawing some dust into the amp does seem to be an issue because there is not moving parts inside the amp.



Thanks for response! I will try it out


----------



## Mizicke5273

tintinsnowydog said:


> As has been mentioned on the 6as7 tube rolling thread, 2x CV4079/A2293 can be rolled into the power tube slot with adapters (available on ebay). I had some initial connection issues since i couldn't get the tubes to sit properly/deep enough but with some considerable force they are now in nice and snug. They sound great, somewhere in between the GEC 6080 and GEC 6AS7G; slightly more musical and less analytical than the 6AS7G, with deeper/punchier bass, and almost as good separation/imaging/soundstage for which the GEC 6AS7G is the best I've heard (TS5998 a close 2nd but not as musical imo). They work great with mullard/telefunken EF86 for incredibly musical clarity on HD800 or with 6SJ7GT a smooth, relaxing but still textured sound. A viable substitute for the insanely expensive GEC 6AS7G as these are only around 10-20$ for NOS. Gain is very very high on these tubes, have the knobs at this position and -25dB through DAC, still moderately loud. Anyone else tried these tubes on LF339?
> 
> 
> Added a picture, will add a lights off shot when it's night time over here. Looks a bit wacky but pretty cool at the same time




So, is there anything to be concerned with using these adapters and CV4079/A2293 for power tubes in our 339s?  Any risk of damaging the amp or headphones?......apart from the normal risks associated with using an OTL Tube amp; i.e. following the proper power up and shutdown sequence an all.


----------



## xmdkq

The OTL tube amplifier is not at risk, because there is a DC blocking capacitor, as long as the tube is working properly, it will not cause damage to the headphones.


----------



## Mizicke5273

xmdkq said:


> The OTL tube amplifier is not at risk, because there is a DC blocking capacitor, as long as the tube is working properly, it will not cause damage to the headphones.




Thank you for confirming.  I may have to try these out then.


----------



## xmdkq

Can't reply to the mail


----------



## xtr4

This is my end game right here: Telefunken EF86 + Tung Sol 5998

Great details and 3D-ish staging and imaging from the EF86 whilst the 5998 provides the power AND bass. Such a wonderful combo. Thank you to those who recommended this fantastic combination. My 6XX has never sounded this good; veil lifted with bass to boot, unheard of in my 6XX till this combo.


----------



## cukis350

Josh76 said:


> No, 6SN7 tubes don't work as power tubes with the La Figaro. They also won't work with your version (bright) as drivers either.


I just saw this on eBay today and I just want to confirm this will work for my version. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401699746642


----------



## Josh76

cukis350 said:


> I just saw this on eBay today and I just want to confirm this will work for my version.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401699746642


Yup, those work as power tubes. You should be able to find a better price though, I recommend giving this guy a call, I believe I paid $300 for a pair of 5998's a year ago:
http://vintagetubeservices.com/contact-andy/


----------



## Josh76 (Mar 6, 2019)

I received the GEC A2293 CV4079 power tubes (if anyone wants to try this, also requires an adapter: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Dual-G...m2f2379c67b:g:WisAAOSw2yVbtq1f&frcectupt=true) and Mullard EF-86's today and am trying them out. I decided to "cleanse" my ears by using some tubes I don't like as much. If these are as close to the 5998's as indicated then it's often very hard to tell and would be best if I had two La Figaro amps for the comparison (which I don't). As expected, the "cleansing tubes" still annoy me and became fatiguing after a while.

The GECs are some great tubes and more reasonable for your budget compared with the 5998. 4 A2293 CV4079 tubes + adapters should run less than $200 vs $300 (or more) for a pair of 5998's.

These definitely sound very similar to the 5998's, open/airy, detailed, clear. Some punch, could do with more (I would say the same about the 5998's). Lively without being fatiguing. Voices are great, male and female. Good for a wide variety of music. So far I've tried classical, classic rock, 70's jazz, 80's pop, and recent pop. All really good.

The Mullard EF-86's are also nice, my only complaint is I prefer the bass on the Philips 6SJ7. I have a Loki, after adjusting the settings all is well.

Worth noting the gain is very high with these, I almost fell out of my chair after switching!

This is a great combo with the HD800 (+ SRD mod). These headphones thrive on clarity and detail which this amp + tubes delivers. After I tweak the settings on the Loki, this sound is hard to beat.

Now if everyone can stop recommending more tubes I will finally stop spending money on this amp!


----------



## adeadcrab

Haven't been on head-fi since the site redesign.. great to see some new LF339 users 

I've had this unit for a few years so I guess I'm a veteran now, huh? *Leans over to check the tubes..* Bendix 60850WB (graphite plate) and Tung-Sol 6DJ7T (mesh plate) as the power / driver tubes, sounds great as always.. although only one pair of the Bendix 

Closest to the 5998 I have are the Tung-Sol 7236, rebranded as Cetron.. really neutral solid state sound with those power tubes in there. I even rock some Shuguang 6N13PT power tubes from time to time, they sound very neutral too


----------



## adeadcrab

cukis350 said:


> I just saw this on eBay today and I just want to confirm this will work for my version.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401699746642


Those work with the 'bright' version of the LF339, which apparently is the default (and rightly so, imo).

If you've got the 6AS7G / 6H13C/ 6N13P compatible amp, this *will* work. And very well too if these reviews are accurate 

5998 / 7236 / 6080 are also compatible model numbers. Though worth mentioning the graphite bendix 6080WB is not the same as, say, the thompson 6080. They are both compatible but only a few have that truly exceptional sound.


----------



## africanus

FYI, La Figaro 339 is now available from Massdrop in both 110V and 220V variants.


----------



## whohasaquestion

Only if this amp has line-out...


----------



## xtr4

whohasaquestion said:


> Only if this amp has line-out...


Nothing a 1/4" to RCA cable won't fix haha


----------



## Mizicke5273

I got my CV4079/A2293 adapters and some GEC CV4079 tubes in over the weekend.  Took a few tries to get them settled in. I had some sound quality issues with them originally, but I narrowed it down to being a bad paring with my Telefunken EF 86 driver tubes and my Beyer DT 880. I swapped in a pair of Telefunken EF 800 and had much better results.  

This combo is very smooth with, what I think is, the best bass that I have heard from my La Figaro.  It is very nice listening to this combo with my LCD-2c and Aeolus.  So far, I think I like this tube roll better than my Mullard 6080 & EF 86 roll; which was my favorite and go to before.


----------



## Jacobal

Has anyone tired the Bendix 6080wb tubes? Are they worth the high price tag? Are they really that much superior compared to the other suggested tubes?


----------



## attmci

Jacobal said:


> Has anyone tired the Bendix 6080wb tubes? Are they worth the high price tag? Are they really that much superior compared to the other suggested tubes?


Nice tube. But don't pay the current eastbay price.


----------



## Jacobal

How much would you pay for a pair? And have you actually tried it?


----------



## adeadcrab (Mar 22, 2019)

I was just using the 6080WB last week before i rolled in the 7236 for a solid state sound.. so solid state that I had to eq the treble down using the DT880 

I can try the 6080WB and give a comparison. From what I remember they gave a wide soundstage and imaging, with a strong bass presence.

*edit*: before I give a review on these tubes, I'll tell you what I paid for them:

Year: 2015
order: Quad Matching JAN CTL Tung-Sol Branded Bendix 6080WB NOS Testing Graphite tubes
price: £195.00 GBP (256 USD)

At the time this was a pretty good price, and for four (4!) of these tubes.

The current ebay listings I've seen are 2 slotted plate 1962-era tubes for $400 USD... these are not prices for tube amp owners, these are collector prices... If you really want this tube AND you also have a tube amp, you could get them. May as well get some 6H13C tubes which can be $35 per pair and realistically, would sound 75% as good as any other tube.

On the other hand, limited supply of these NOS tubes is driving the price up nowadays.. and the bendix 6080WB will likely never fail  And these are the slotted version, which are supposedly better than the solid graphite version of this tube.


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

.


----------



## adeadcrab (Mar 22, 2019)

Are they worth it? For the price I paid (1/3rd of what is on offer present day) yes it's worth it. Considering this amp is $700 and one pair is $400, well you'd have to ask yourself if it's worth it..

Someone mentioned earlier in this thread the TS 5998 can be bought for an affordable price here http://vacuumtubes.net/

The 6080WB would be 90% similiar to TS 5998, leans more to warm than neutral. I haven't heard the 5998 but these are both among the best power tubes you could get.
From what I remember 6080WB has a gigantic soundstage and a stronger low-end than other tubes. I had to turn my amp off to roll out tubes and compare, so I'll give an update in a day or so 

I'd recommend getting some 5998's from the above link first before spending $400 for a pair of slotted plate 6080WB.

*edit*: not my review but here's one I found on reddit that is basically what I'd say:

6080wb - I got 2 Bendix 6080wb tubes with slotted plates recently. It's a pretty rare and expensive tube, but it is undeniably better than the 6080A or 6AS7G. Bass became thunderous when needed and extremely punchy and clear. Mids are very nice, forward, and separated with a great midbass punch. Guitars sound excellent. Treble is a little less rolled off than the normal 6080 and much less rolled off than the 6AS7G, so cymbals are a little more lifelike and crisper. Overall, a _great_ tube for rock.


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

.


----------



## adeadcrab

GE 6AS7GA are available for $10 each for that classic tube sound. Or the RCA 6AS7G for a bit more.

I have an audio gd DAC/preamp/amp - compared to the LF339 the audio gd's amp section treble is rolled off, soundstage is thin and imaging is not as accurate. Same with a ~$300 meier-corda arietta amp. Both solid state. Then there are violectric amps, which are solid state designed to sound warm like tubes!

I got the tube amp to try something other than solid state and I'm glad I did.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

The 6080WB have a very deep soundstage, as well as wide; most other tubes don't achieve the same depth in my opinion. This may be due to the stronger bass frequencies, plentiful but not muddy. Nevertheless I still prefer to pair them with warmer driver tubes (e.g. 6sj7gt) for a more laid back sound as I think that it does that the best. Overall, I'd say theyre very different in sound to the 5998, which strives more for clarity and accuracy in exchange for warmth.


----------



## sup27606

Listening to the HD800 with the TS 5998 and RCA 5693. The bass slam and reverberations are mind blowing. Classical also sounds pretty good with this combo. The 5693s have slightly less treble emphasis than the Mullard EF86 and pairs well with the HD800 I think. It helps to reduce sibilance with some of the vocal albums.


----------



## adeadcrab

tintinsnowydog said:


> The 6080WB have a very deep soundstage, as well as wide; most other tubes don't achieve the same depth in my opinion. This may be due to the stronger bass frequencies, plentiful but not muddy. Nevertheless I still prefer to pair them with warmer driver tubes (e.g. 6sj7gt) for a more laid back sound as I think that it does that the best. Overall, I'd say theyre very different in sound to the 5998, which strives more for clarity and accuracy in exchange for warmth.



What are good driver tubes beside 6SJ7Gt and 5693? I have the 6SJ7GT mesh plates and red 5693.


----------



## Jacobal

“GE 6AS7GA are available for $10 each for that classic tube sound.”

And how does this compare to the Bendix?


----------



## adeadcrab

^ GE 6AS7GA has very rolled off treble, nice mids and lazy bass. 'Good' tubes have tight, quick bass and accurate treble. I use the GE 6AS7GA sometimes. The RCA 6AS7G is the classic version of this sound and you might want to track this one down instead.


----------



## Jacobal (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m looking for the absolute best tube, regardless of price. I’ll consider price at the very end.

So far, Bendix seems to be the calling. I want
something reminiscent of the famous Western Electric 300b’s


----------



## adeadcrab

Never tried the 300b but as I said, bendix 6080WB are among the best of the best - as long as you can afford it


----------



## Jacobal

Alright thanks.

If anyone here wants to sell a pair of their Bendix 6080, I’m here!!! (Just checking before I drop serious cash elsewhere)


----------



## tintinsnowydog

adeadcrab said:


> What are good driver tubes beside 6SJ7Gt and 5693? I have the 6SJ7GT mesh plates and red 5693.


My favourite drivers are the EF86 (dont hear much difference between the different brands). They have brilliant clarity which is what I usually prioritise especially for classical music. EF800 is great too but either due to bad luck or a design fault all 3 pairs I've bought have been quite noisy. The regular 6SJ7GT from sylvania are worth a shot too, they are very cheap but sound fine, much like the 5693 reds. 



Jacobal said:


> I’m looking for the absolute best tube, regardless of price. I’ll consider price at the very end.
> 
> So far, Bendix seems to be the calling. I want
> something reminiscent of the famous Western Electric 300b’s



I really don't think there's an absolute best, as it comes down to what sound signature you prefer; e.g. to some, the 300B sound may not be to their liking. This is why tube rolling is great with this amp especially, as you can actively change the sound signature to your own liking at will. I'd go as far to say that the only quantifiable 'best' would be deemed by rarity, of which then for this amp would be GEC 6AS7G, or WE 421A.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Jacobal said:


> Alright thanks.
> 
> If anyone here wants to sell a pair of their Bendix 6080, I’m here!!! (Just checking before I drop serious cash elsewhere)



if you are patient, you can find them for a relatively cheap price. I got mine as a set of 3 labelled Raytheon 6080WC with the same construction as the bendix for 40$AUD a piece.


----------



## SoLame

Jacobal said:


> Alright thanks.
> 
> If anyone here wants to sell a pair of their Bendix 6080, I’m here!!! (Just checking before I drop serious cash elsewhere)


Bought myself a pair of Raytheon JRP 6080WB, but never got to use them much because my LF339 amp broke soon after I received the tubes.


----------



## sup27606

I think I asked this question sometime back, but didn’t get any response. How do I figure out the generation / version of the amp, whether the original or upgraded, second generation. My serial no is 03B0817. I bought it used.


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

-


----------



## sup27606

Jacobal said:


> By how it looks. Check the one on massdrop, which should be the latest version. If your amp looks like that, then it’s also the same thing



I have tried to do that before, but couldn’t find any difference in looks between the one on Massdrop and mine. In one of the massdrop photos, the middle black box on the back seems slightly taller than the other two, while mine are all equal sizes. Other than that, there is no visible difference. However, the very first version of the amp from 2010 (pictures posted in the first post in this thread) also looks identical to the massdrop version, except for the slightly taller middle box.


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

.


----------



## sup27606

Thanks. I guess I have the latest or at least a near latest version then. Sound quality wise, i don’t find anything terribly wanting.


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Look on the bottom; through the vents.  The latest version has green capacitors.    Reference the post below earlier in the thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/page-276#post-14223266


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

.


----------



## adeadcrab

Just checked, my amp doesn't have those 2 green capacitors in the center of the board. From what I remember when I was researching this amp, the previous internals update happened in 2014-2015 and was an upgrade to the resistors, which are just above the green capacitors. That's the version I have and the consensus here was that it sounded noticeably better than the earlier iteration IIRC.

Good excuse to remove the dust from underneath the amp anyway 

edit: considering there are massive capacitors on each channel's circuitry, in the big black boxes, how big of a difference would two smaller capacitors really make?


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

.


----------



## adeadcrab

You'd have to read through this thread and see for yourself  Or search through yuking's posts (the motorbike avatar is him, I believe)


----------



## adeadcrab

Bendix 6080WB: rolls off the treble a few db, i think it also increases the mids and bass by a fair bit. Made listening to the DT880 slightly less painful, but the treble spikes were still there. I tried with the 650s and compared to the Cetron/Tung-Sol 7236, the Bendix are more muddy sounding. Sennheiser 650s and 7236 = great!


----------



## MJS242

Jacobal said:


> “That's the version I have and the consensus here was that it sounded noticeably better than the earlier iteration IIRC.”
> 
> Did they actually test both amps side by side? It might be a psychological thing than an actual.



Don't worry too much about old/new versions of the amp.  Not sure where the "noticeably better" consensus is coming from.


----------



## xmdkq

The old version and the new version use materials very differently. 1. The new version of the tuning capacitor is changed to green 10UF, 2. The power supply resistor is changed to CADDOCK, and the output resistor is changed to the custom-made non-inductive resistor.
The old version is a yellow metal resistor that can be used to see if the photo can't be sent.
Http://www.diybuy.net/forum-28-1.html


----------



## sup27606

xmdkq said:


> The old version and the new version use materials very differently. 1. The new version of the tuning capacitor is changed to green 10UF, 2. The power supply resistor is changed to CADDOCK, and the output resistor is changed to the custom-made non-inductive resistor.
> The old version is a yellow metal resistor that can be used to see if the photo can't be sent.
> Http://www.diybuy.net/forum-28-1.html



Thanks very much for the clarification. It might be helpful, if you can list the revisions and improvements in the 339 over the years and the corresponding serial number ranges. That way, people can know which versions they have. Also, is it at all possible to upgrade an older version to the newest one, either by sending the amp to you (difficult), or purchasing the parts (and instructions) from you. I have basic soldering skills.


----------



## adeadcrab

The old, _old_ version had yellow resistors. The old version has black resistors (my version) . The new version has all of what yuking mentioned above.

What is the purpose of the green 10UF capacitor and CADDOCK power resistors?


----------



## MJS242

Here are the changes over time (from oldest-top to newest/current-bottom)


----------



## Jacobal (Apr 13, 2019)

-


----------



## sup27606

MJS242 said:


> Here are the changes over time (from oldest-top to newest/current-bottom)



Thanks for the very useful info. Mine is the middle version, sans the blue rectangles that Jacobal referred to.

Now, only if someone could sonically compare the different versions.


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 3, 2019)

Can anyone check their amps for hum? I noticed over the last few days that some tubes were making a hum in the left channel. A very faint hum that is noticeable when not playing music and unplugging headphones from the amp to actually notice it. But it's there. The right channel is silent, so I figured it might have been a quirk of the circuitry. But it's a dual mono setup, so there must be something going on in the left channel circuitry. What could it be? A bad resistor? Capacitor?

Some tubes are much more noticeable (6SJ7GT mesh) and some I thought were totally silent (5693 reds) but I just checked with the reds and they have this hum also.


edit: it's a 60hz hum, almost undetectable with 5693 reds unless the room is totally silent. 300 ohm HD650 produce this 'ground loop' hum, 600 ohm DT880 do not. Changing driver tube changes the volume of the hum, 5693 reds are the most silent, 6SJ7GT mesh can be quite noticeable

edit: hum remains with base plate off, and adds hissing on right channel. Does the amp really have zero noise floor? Do I just have a bad resistor somewhere?


----------



## adeadcrab

Jacobal said:


> MJS242- The one I have seems to be the 2nd one but without the blue rectangle things. I’m confused. Maybe it’s a combination of the 1st and 2nd?


Mine is the same, black resistors and without the blue/green tuning capacitors


----------



## xmdkq

We can provide materials for everyone to discuss together. I don't use English for GOOgle translation.
Now only the overseas version is produced. The previous version is not produced. The next step is to improve the overseas version. The structure and performance will be further improved.


----------



## wwmhf

xmdkq said:


> We can provide materials for everyone to discuss together. I don't use English for GOOgle translation.
> Now only the overseas version is produced. The previous version is not produced. The next step is to improve the overseas version. The structure and performance will be further improved.



This is a good news to us


----------



## wwmhf

xmdkq said:


> We can provide materials for everyone to discuss together. I don't use English for GOOgle translation.
> Now only the overseas version is produced. The previous version is not produced. The next step is to improve the overseas version. The structure and performance will be further improved.



One suggestion I would like to make is the preamp output. I will definitely buy another 339 if the preamp out is added.


----------



## Mizicke5273

xmdkq said:


> We can provide materials for everyone to discuss together. I don't use English for GOOgle translation.
> Now only the overseas version is produced. The previous version is not produced. The next step is to improve the overseas version. The structure and performance will be further improved.




Will the performance increase be a minor or major increase?


----------



## adeadcrab

wwmhf said:


> One suggestion I would like to make is the preamp output. I will definitely buy another 339 if the preamp out is added.


Would this work from the headphone output? https://www.storedj.com.au/hosa-trs-201-1-4-trs-to-dual-rca-insert-cable-1m



Mizicke5273 said:


> Will the performance increase be a minor or major increase?


I think a minor improvement, the amp is quite good as it is 



xmdkq said:


> We can provide materials for everyone to discuss together. I don't use English for GOOgle translation.
> Now only the overseas version is produced. The previous version is not produced. The next step is to improve the overseas version. The structure and performance will be further improved.


Thank you.


----------



## xmdkq

Many domestic users are driving the power amplifier from the headphone jack output signal, which works well.
Note the size of the output level.


----------



## wwmhf

xmdkq said:


> Many domestic users are driving the power amplifier from the headphone jack output signal, which works well.
> Note the size of the output level.



Using the output from the headphone jack has some drawbacks. (1) the level might be too high as mentioned by your post (2) the inconvenience for switching between playing music by amplified speakers and playing music by the headphones. (3) ...


----------



## adeadcrab

Regarding my previous issue.. I've left the amp off, with power + rca unplugged, and just plugged this in to check if it may be ground loop hum related to another amp's issue.. and the noise is gone from the LF339 

Perhaps leaving it unplugged for a week did something good to it.. or maybe I should've leave it on 24/7? 

edit - no hum on Grados, I think a first for me..


----------



## africanus

Can someone provide a list of compatible tubes for the latest version (Massdrop's)? Yuking's website is down and it is a nightmare to find out which tubes are compatible with what version: the bright one (supossedly the latest and still in production) and the former warm one (now discontinued).

TIA


----------



## Ultrainferno

it's all in this wonderful thread


----------



## SoLame

africanus said:


> Can someone provide a list of compatible tubes for the latest version (Massdrop's)? Yuking's website is down and it is a nightmare to find out which tubes are compatible with what version: the bright one (supossedly the latest and still in production) and the former warm one (now discontinued).
> 
> TIA


Someone posted this list of compatible tubes for 'brighter' version (Massdrop) a while back... 
Power/Output: 6080 (all variants WA WB WC), 5998, 2399, 5998A, 421A, A1834, 6AS7G (6H13C, 6H5L, 6N13S, 6N13P), 6AS7GA Straight Glass, 7236, 6520, CV2523
Driver/Input: 6SJ7, 6SJ7Y, 6SJ7GT, 6SJ7WGT, EF-86 (adapter needed), EF-80 (adapter needed), 6J4P, 6J8P, 5693 (Red Metal Can), 6Ж4С, 6J7/EF34 (adapter needed)


----------



## Mizicke5273

Ultrainferno said:


> it's all in this wonderful thread



Yep, and it is really worth the read.  There are a lot of impressions for different tubes and which driver and power tube rolls syneriyze well.


----------



## Jacobal

Saw this thread updated in my email. 

In case anyone’s interested, I’m selling the 339 amp with upgraded tubes.


----------



## africanus

SoLame said:


> Someone posted this list of compatible tubes for 'brighter' version (Massdrop) a while back...
> Power/Output: 6080 (all variants WA WB WC), 5998, 2399, 5998A, 421A, A1834, 6AS7G (6H13C, 6H5L, 6N13S, 6N13P), 6AS7GA Straight Glass, 7236, 6520, CV2523
> Driver/Input: 6SJ7, 6SJ7Y, 6SJ7GT, 6SJ7WGT, EF-86 (adapter needed), EF-80 (adapter needed), 6J4P, 6J8P, 5693 (Red Metal Can), 6Ж4С, 6J7/EF34 (adapter needed)



Life saver post. Thanks!


----------



## adeadcrab

^ Should be added to the OP.


----------



## MiklStne

I have been following this thread with great interest over the last year and I finally recieved my La Figaro 339 via Massdrop two weeks ago. Sounded great with stock tubes but started to sound fantastic as soon as I put in the 5998 power tubes and 5693 red hots. Then weird things started happening and I´m hoping someone can help me out here.
The right channel stopped working every other time or so that I started up the amp. Decided to open up the amp, and sure enough one of the capacitors (?) had come off. I soldered it back on and things started worked again. But only for a couple of days. Now the red hot on the right side gives me some sound but it´s minimal. When I switch tubes between left and right it´s the same issue. The right channel is still almost silent so it clearly isn´t an issue with the tube. However if I go back to the stock tube everything works as it should. 
I can´t figure this one out. I have looked inside the amp and with my very limited knowledge of electronics I cannot see anything wrong.
 Anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## adeadcrab

I have a similar issue, you may need to clean the tube pins and the tube socket.

What happened with me is the right volume pot has seized up and no/very little volume is there in the right channel.

I looked up similar potentiometers and found this one - https://www.banzaimusic.com/MEC-M-85104-100k-log.html
it's not the exact same model but they're both 100K resistance and MEC brand. Thinking of ordering one but I'm waiting on yuking to confirm or name a better potentiometer replacement.

If your issue is the volume pot, I used some contact cleaner (I used WD-40 Specialist 290g Fast Drying Contact Cleaner) which cleaned up a ton of gunk in both pots. I then used some deoxit gold on both pots to lubricate them. However I still have the issue of no / very little sound in the right channel.


----------



## Amish (Jun 16, 2019)

MJS242 said:


> Here are the changes over time (from oldest-top to newest/current-bottom)



So looking at those pictures...it would seem mine is half newest and half oldest?


----------



## adeadcrab

Quick update - ordered 2 replacement volume potentiometers from banzaimusic ($15 euro each!) with one as a spare. Soldered the new volume pot and we are back in business . Quite proud of myself for doing it all myself.

In case anyone else needs the info, the volume pots should be 100K and logarithmic (A not B which is linear)


----------



## Amish (Jul 3, 2019)

I see many people running the RCA REDs so I decided to give them a whirl. I had two that came with this amp but one was dead so I never got a chance to try them but my order came in today with 4 RCA Reds and I'm running two from 1953 at the moment. I noticed right away that they have a bit more sparkly highs a slightly more airy sound to them. The low end didn't seem to change much but as a whole I prefer the Hyvac 6SJ7GT's more. The Hyvac's have a smoother sound to them with great low end, mids and smoother highs. The Reds do not seem any more detailed but like I said, maybe a bit more airy. They don't sound bad at all but I just don't think they beat out the Hyvacs.

Just my two cents. Kinda glad I didn't spend too much on the Reds.

/edit: actually now that I switched back to the Hyvacs, the low end is more detailed.


----------



## adeadcrab (Jul 3, 2019)

I find the 5693 red hots a little warmer and smoother than other tubes, like the 6SJ7GT mesh plates, or even the RCA 6SJ7GT. Upper mid/lower treble region is dialed back while the traditional midrange area is lifted up. Classic tube sound. Maybe the Hyvac's are even darker sounding, never tried them.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Amish said:


> I see many people running the RCA REDs so I decided to give them a whirl. I had two that came with this amp but one was dead so I never got a chance to try them but my order came in today with 4 RCA Reds and I'm running two from 1953 at the moment. I noticed right away that they have a bit more sparkly highs a slightly more airy sound to them. The low end didn't seem to change much but as a whole I prefer the Hyvac 6SJ7GT's more. The Hyvac's have a smoother sound to them with great low end, mids and smoother highs. The Reds do not seem any more detailed but like I said, maybe a bit more airy. They don't sound bad at all but I just don't think they beat out the Hyvacs.
> 
> Just my two cents. Kinda glad I didn't spend too much on the Reds.
> 
> /edit: actually now that I switched back to the Hyvacs, the low end is more detailed.



Those Hyvac 6SJ7GT' sound interesting.  Any tube stores that stock them?  I'd like to try a pair.


----------



## sup27606

I have two pairs of Tung Sol 5998, one with green letters, the other with white letters. The one with white letters sound boomy bass with less control and subdued highs with the RCA reds. The one with green letters sound excellent with the RCAs. Tightly controlled textured bass and highs with the right amount of sparkle. My impressions are based on a pair of HD800 with SDR mod. The HD800 sounds the best with this combo, much better than RCA 6SJ7GT or one another driver tube I tried. Not to mention, the HD6XX is much more forgiving to tube pairing than the HD800, but still sound the best through the TS5998/green letters + RCA 5693.


----------



## Amish

adeadcrab said:


> I find the 5693 red hots a little warmer and smoother than other tubes, like the 6SJ7GT mesh plates, or even the RCA 6SJ7GT. Upper mid/lower treble region is dialed back while the traditional midrange area is lifted up. Classic tube sound. Maybe the Hyvac's are even darker sounding, never tried them.



Yeah I think I'd agree with the midrange lifted a bit using the reds.


Mizicke5273 said:


> Those Hyvac 6SJ7GT' sound interesting.  Any tube stores that stock them?  I'd like to try a pair.



I've actually looked and have not found any available recently. If I find some I will PM you though.


----------



## Amish

sup27606 said:


> I have two pairs of Tung Sol 5998, one with green letters, the other with white letters. The one with white letters sound boomy bass with less control and subdued highs with the RCA reds. The one with green letters sound excellent with the RCAs. Tightly controlled textured bass and highs with the right amount of sparkle. My impressions are based on a pair of HD800 with SDR mod. The HD800 sounds the best with this combo, much better than RCA 6SJ7GT or one another driver tube I tried. Not to mention, the HD6XX is much more forgiving to tube pairing than the HD800, but still sound the best through the TS5998/green letters + RCA 5693.



I have the Tung-Sol 5998 Green label tubes as well. They were purchased from Woo Audio. They do sound fantastic. I prefer the Hyvac's with them personally.


----------



## adeadcrab (Jul 4, 2019)

Been trying to find my fav tube combos since getting the amp back up and running, right now have the Bendix 6080WB solid columns, and tung-sol 6SJ7GT mesh plates. Massive soundstage, lifted bass + midrange and the top end stays pretty much how it is on my solid state amp. Snares sound as crisp as ever through the Focal Elex.

One thing is the right channel can have this slight hum, I must have been posting about hum for years. It's barely noticeable with no music playing (about as loud as the computer fans, which are running at 600 RPM). I considered contacting the local amp repair place but I barely notice it, and not at all when music is on. Anyone have this hum in the right channel?


----------



## Cyberia Knight

adeadcrab said:


> Been trying to find my fav tube combos since getting the amp back up and running, right now have the Bendix 6080WB solid columns, and tung-sol 6SJ7GT mesh plates. Massive soundstage, lifted bass + midrange and the top end stays pretty much how it is on my solid state amp. Snares sound as crisp as ever through the Focal Elex.
> 
> One thing is the right channel can have this slight hum, I must have been posting about hum for years. It's barely noticeable with no music playing (about as loud as the computer fans, which are running at 600 RPM). I considered contacting the local amp repair place but I barely notice it, and not at all when music is on. Anyone have this hum in the right channel?



Have you tried swapping the driver tubes left to right and see if the hum swaps sides most hum or buzzing comes from the driver tubes.
If the hum does not swap side, then try swapping the power tubes left to right and check the hum again.


----------



## adeadcrab

Yep, checked all that. Must be a resistor or possibly interference from the computer. Not to fussed about it anyways. Too busy enjoying this new tube combo


----------



## Mizicke5273

Amish said:


> Yeah I think I'd agree with the midrange lifted a bit using the reds.
> 
> 
> I've actually looked and have not found any available recently. If I find some I will PM you though.



Thanks!


----------



## Amish

adeadcrab said:


> Yep, checked all that. Must be a resistor or possibly interference from the computer. Not to fussed about it anyways. Too busy enjoying this new tube combo


It could very well be interference from the PC if it sits close to it. Computers do not shield EMF very well and some tubes can pick up on it. But I would think that both channels would pick it up. Not sure. Have you checked that channels RCA interconnect? Make sure it is not laying on a power cord or something. Try swapping in a different RCA cable? Sometimes it is the most simple of things that cause issues.


----------



## sup27606 (Jul 4, 2019)

Amish said:


> I have the Tung-Sol 5998 Green label tubes as well. They were purchased from Woo Audio. They do sound fantastic. I prefer the Hyvac's with them personally.



Thanks, I will keep in mind, next time I see the hyvacs on eBay. For now, I ordered four CV4079s because they were being offered at $12 a piece. Someone said good things about them a few months back on this forum, as an alternative to 5998 or GEC 6AS7G.

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Jul 16, 2019)

A bit of a weird quirk with my TS 6SJ7GT mesh tubes and the amp. Left driver tube never seems to turn on in the first go, but if i power it down wait a couple minutes then power on again the driver tube functions normally. This happens for both the tubes when i swap them around, and has never been an issue for the tube on amp right side, so I think it's not a tube issue. Left side of amp periodically sputters a little too with these tubes and sometimes also the RCA red hots sputter, but is dead silent for most of my other tubes (I use EF86 the most). The sputtering is somewhat quiet but still noticeable, and does not change in volume when I adjust the volume pots on the amp or my DAC. Any ideas what to check/what could be the problem?


----------



## adeadcrab

Deoxit the tube pins and insert them a few times to clean the tube sockets. I noticed one of the TS 6SJ7GT died for me too, i packed it away and tried it months later and it was back.


----------



## sup27606

I just spent some time with the CV4079s and the RCA5693 / Mullard EF86 with the HD800. Coming from the TS 5998, the first thing I noticed about the CV4079 is the warmth and the deep bass reproduction. I think, CV4079 strikes a nice balance between the macro and microdynamics of the bass. With TS 5998 and the HD800, I got more of the microdynamics. However, the CV4079 improves the slam and impact, the physicality of the bass. The effect benefits the HD800, which sounds considerably more musical. The soundstage also becomes deeper as I perceive it. Among the EF86 and the RCA 5693, I definitely prefer the pairing of the latter with CV4079 and HD800 over the former. The EF86 retains harshness of treble and the sibilance, but the RCA 5693 gets rid of them all. The music sounds smoother, without perceiving any loss of detail and just more natural. It also improves the vocals compared to the EF86. The EF86 sounds louder than the RCA 5693. I would highly recommend the CV4079/RCA 5693 combo for HD800. The sound gains a magical touch in my opinion. It does sound less nerdy and academic as HD800 can be sometimes, and gains more of a character and soul. In one word, it sounds more like music to my ears.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I've found that the Telefunken EF800s pair great with the GEC CV4079 tubes, for my HE-500 and Aeolus!  I like them the best, so far, as a Driver with the GEC CV4079s.  I have not spent much time with the RCA 5693/Reds and the CV4079s, as I just like the Telefunken EF800s too much!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Mizicke5273 said:


> I've found that the Telefunken EF800s pair great with the GEC CV4079 tubes, for my HE-500 and Aeolus!  I like them the best, so far, as a Driver with the GEC CV4079s.  I have not spent much time with the RCA 5693/Reds and the CV4079s, as I just like the Telefunken EF800s too much!



I have bought 2 pairs of TF EF800 and they are both super noisy, sputtering constantly. Have burned them in at least 50 hrs each. Have you had a similar experience? Where did you buy your pair from if not. 

From my listening sessions I have found that they are extremely bright, and I prefer the EF86 over it on all my headphones. But would still like the option for working EF800s!


----------



## Mizicke5273

I picked them up from Ebay, from this seller:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-EF800-T...273726?hash=item4204513a3e:g:W6gAAOSwMpFcVJHs
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-EF800-T...515223?hash=item48cc8e2dd7:g:wwoAAOSwrFlclVPV

I've actually bought two sets of those, so I have 6x spares.  I haven't had any noise issues with the ones I'm running now.


----------



## cddc

xtr4 said:


> This is my end game right here: Telefunken EF86 + Tung Sol 5998
> 
> Great details and 3D-ish staging and imaging from the EF86 whilst the 5998 provides the power AND bass. Such a wonderful combo. Thank you to those who recommended this fantastic combination. My 6XX has never sounded this good; veil lifted with bass to boot, unheard of in my 6XX till this combo.



Nice tubes.

But why do you add adapters underneath the 5998s? Are they socket savers for lots of tube rolling, or LF339 can't take 5998 directly?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Mizicke5273 said:


> I picked them up from Ebay, from this seller:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-EF800-T...273726?hash=item4204513a3e:g:W6gAAOSwMpFcVJHs
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-EF800-T...515223?hash=item48cc8e2dd7:g:wwoAAOSwrFlclVPV
> ...



thank you for the link, will bid on those!



cddc said:


> Nice tubes.
> 
> But why do you add adapters underneath the 5998s? Are they socket savers for lots of tube rolling, or LF339 can't take 5998 directly?



They are socket savers, I use the same. 5998 is direct plug in for lf339


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Jul 18, 2019)

double post by mistake


----------



## cddc

tintinsnowydog said:


> They are socket savers, I use the same. 5998 is direct plug in for lf339



Cool, thanks a lot for the confirmation. 

But personally I would not use socket servers unless I would like roll and compare lots of tubes in a short period of time. 

For normal listening sessions I would just take the socket savers off, since they could deteriorate the signal path and sound quality, especially the socket savers / converters using PCB instead of solid core copper wires in between connectors.


----------



## cddc

tintinsnowydog said:


> They are socket savers, I use the same. 5998 is direct plug in for lf339




Just saw you have both TS 5998 and TS 7236, so wondering if you could give a brief comparison on 5998 vs 7236 when paired with HD800, especially in the bass department (which one goes deeper and punchier)? Thanks a lot.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Jul 18, 2019)

cddc said:


> Just saw you have both TS 5998 and TS 7236, so wondering if you could give a brief comparison on 5998 vs 7236 when paired with HD800, especially in the bass department (which one goes deeper and punchier)? Thanks a lot.


 
Haven't rolled the 5998 and 7236 in a long time as I've spent the majority of time with TS 6080, which I think is on par with the GEC 6AS7G for top 3 tubes in the family. Give me a couple of days to familiarise myself again and I will get back to you 

From memory however, 5998 is likely to win out in bass punch and depth. 7236 is a very neutral sounding tube, which is why many recommend it for classical music.


----------



## cddc

tintinsnowydog said:


> Haven't rolled the 5998 and 7236 in a long time as I've spent the majority of time with TS 6080, which I think is on par with the GEC 6AS7G for top 3 tubes in the family. Give me a couple of days to familiarise myself again and I will get back to you
> 
> From memory however, 5998 is likely to win out in bass punch and depth. 7236 is a very neutral sounding tube, which is why many recommend it for classical music.




Great, thank you very much, mate! 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## cddc

tintinsnowydog said:


> They are socket savers, I use the same. 5998 is direct plug in for lf339



A quick question for you: I was searching for 6AS7G/6080 socket savers on eBay a few mins ago, but weirdly enough I couldn't find one for 6AS7G/6080.

I think it's just a 8-pin to 8-pin general socket saver, so I can just randomly pick up a 6SN7 socket saver for 6AS7G/6080 tubes since both are 8-pins, right? 

Which ones are you using now?

thanks.


----------



## xmdkq

The LF339 can be used directly without the 5998 conversion.


----------



## MJS242

cddc said:


> I think it's just a 8-pin to 8-pin general socket saver, so I can just randomly pick up a 6SN7 socket saver for 6AS7G/6080 tubes since both are 8-pins, right?
> 
> thanks.



Yes, you can (8 pin octal socket saver will work the same with a 6SN7, 6AS7G, 6080 and any other octals)


----------



## cddc

MJS242 said:


> Yes, you can (8 pin octal socket saver will work the same with a 6SN7, 6AS7G, 6080 and any other octals)



Great, thanks a lot!


----------



## bobbyblack

My best drivers so far from ef86 variants are Tesla EF806S combined with Bendix 6080WB and GEC 6080, but i never tried Telefunken EF86 or EF806S.For powers i am curios about Tung Sol 6080 which tintinsnowydog recommend and Gec 6AS7G of course-too expensive..


----------



## richie60

Have been considering swapping out my BH Crack for the La Figaro 339 for a while now.  What swings it for me is the looks and separate volume controls.  I mainly use the Beyer DT1990 or Sennheiser HD600 but may think about an upgrade in the future to the Beyer T1.5.

Would I be making the right choice in going for the La Figaro?


----------



## Amish

@richie60 I believe you would. I have listened to the BH Crack paired with the HD600 and I loved it. I love the LF 339 even more. Plus the 339 can handle a butt load of other headphones very well. I use headphones from 32 ohms to 300 ohms and they all work wonderfully. Put the right tubes in and...joy.


----------



## richie60

Amish said:


> @richie60 I believe you would. I have listened to the BH Crack paired with the HD600 and I loved it. I love the LF 339 even more. Plus the 339 can handle a butt load of other headphones very well. I use headphones from 32 ohms to 300 ohms and they all work wonderfully. Put the right tubes in and...joy.



Thanks.  Good to know.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I still really, really miss my 339 and the great tubes that I had at the time. Sigh, somebody got a fantastic deal as I was downsizing my audio life at the time. Great sounding amp, and it was bliss for me with the HD800S.


----------



## richie60

Sonic Defender said:


> I still really, really miss my 339 and the great tubes that I had at the time. Sigh, somebody got a fantastic deal as I was downsizing my audio life at the time. Great sounding amp, and it was bliss for me with the HD800S.



Get another one!


----------



## bobbyblack (Aug 2, 2019)

Best "thing" about La Figaro besides great synergy with high impedance phones and some planars is the dual mono volume control, even more for me because i'm obsessed with voices to sound dead center.


----------



## Sonic Defender

richie60 said:


> Get another one!


Eventually I will. There is a need to have a tube amp for my preferences. I'll also admit that frankly I also love the look of a tube amp. I have returned very late in life (I am 51) to do another university degree so when that is done and I am working in my field (social work) I will most certainly be in pursuit of a 339. I wish that I had just kept mine as the tubes I had were fantastic and going to be very hard and expensive to replicate the small collection again. Oh well, at least I had the experience so I should count my blessings as they say.


----------



## richie60

bobbyblack said:


> Best "thing" about La Figaro besides great synergy with high impedance phones and some planars is the dual mono volume control, even more for me because i'm obsessed with voices to sound dead center.



That's the main reason I'm after the dual controls too.  I've noticed especially when using the Burson Soloist amp that vocals are to the right in the mix on the HD600.  Could be that maybe there's a driver imbalance or some other fault with the Burson, I'm not sure, but it's annoying!  I notice it a lot less when I use the DT1990 on the Crack.


----------



## bobbyblack

Or our ears..


----------



## bobbyblack (Aug 2, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Eventually I will. There is a need to have a tube amp for my preferences. I'll also admit that frankly I also love the look of a tube amp. I have returned very late in life (I am 51) to do another university degree so when that is done and I am working in my field (social work) I will most certainly be in pursuit of a 339. I wish that I had just kept mine as the tubes I had were fantastic and going to be very hard and expensive to replicate the small collection again. Oh well, at least I had the experience so I should count my blessings as they say.


Hi SD,i hope you doing well,in my experience the tubes make a small difference , the character of the amp remains the same warm,smooth and beautiful,so it’s not hard to find some valves for your tastes.
I even modded mine to take L63 drivers ,tried some nice Gec’s and Osram’s and liked more my Tesla EF806S but really the differences were really small.


----------



## MJS242

Selling a 339 if anyone is interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-la-figaro-339-black.917729/


----------



## bobbyblack

Amazing combo... after years of switching systems i'm really happy


----------



## sup27606

bobbyblack said:


> Amazing combo... after years of switching systems i'm really happy



What are the tubes (one looks like EF80 or 86 of some flavor)? Also, which DAC are you using with the HD800?

Thanks.


----------



## Amish

This amp is very nice. I don't power mine on as often as I should but when I do...lovely.


----------



## bobbyblack

Drivers are Tesla EF806S and the dac is Peachtree dacITx(i have this dac for more than five years and no need to change it with something more "high end" ).


----------



## Mr. Olinad

What about La Figaro 339i?
Have never heard before.
Does anyone knows what has changed?


----------



## wwmhf

Thanks for sharing. This 339i seems to have some potential for me, especially if the volume control works for the line out!


----------



## maximus69

Mr. Olinad said:


> What about La Figaro 339i?
> Have never heard before.
> Does anyone knows what has changed?



Wow.. nice looking.. its not on yuking’s website...hmmm...


----------



## Mr. Olinad

maximus69 said:


> Wow.. nice looking.. its not on yuking’s website...hmmm...


Yeah... That's exactly why I'm trying to look for answers.
There was some of the 339 upgraded on sale at Massdrop Warehouse for $450 and I almost bought one.
As it seems to be a new product, I would like to know why to pay $899 on this one instead of $740 Yuking's "MSRP".
Even on Shenzhen Audio the 339 upgraded used to cost less than $740 so there must be some upgrades other than visual changes.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Looks to have a preamp maybe?  Two sets of RCA connectors with on labeled in and out.


----------



## wwmhf

By the pictures available, it has line out. However, I hope the line out on this amp is controlled by its volume control.


----------



## xmdkq

339i added the front output interface, the output capacitance is changed to ASC, socket, R, C socket uses MCI, transformer to use half cover to dissipate heat.


----------



## 340519

I'm looking at this to drive my 800 and 800S. Would you all recommend it? I'd have I'd paired with a benchmark dac. Thanks.


----------



## djj65

I drove my 800S with this in the past, and loved it. I use my LF339 to drive any headphone, so clear.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I need to try it yet. 

As an aside, I actually had a weird dream last night, and a La Figaro amp was part of it for some reason, but it was another version of it with a different tube layout, sort of like how the DNA amps place the tubes, but using the same types/ colors of sockets as the 339 and the same black chassis. In the dream, I couldn't wait to listen to it. It made me want to use the 339 again. And I am not kidding; I actually had that dream. In the dream, I didn't realize it was a different version, and it was only after I woke up that I realized it was. Weird!

@dmdm I will try it with the HD800S and report back. 
@djj65 With what tubes?


----------



## wwmhf

A good dream, and keep dreaming like this is good ...


----------



## 340519

Ok I'm going to have to buy this. Is there anywhere in NA other than yukings chinese site to get it?


----------



## 340519

Liu Junyuan said:


> I need to try it yet.
> 
> As an aside, I actually had a weird dream last night, and a La Figaro amp was part of it for some reason, but it was another version of it with a different tube layout, sort of like how the DNA amps place the tubes, but using the same types/ colors of sockets as the 339 and the same black chassis. In the dream, I couldn't wait to listen to it. It made me want to use the 339 again. And I am not kidding; I actually had that dream. In the dream, I didn't realize it was a different version, and it was only after I woke up that I realized it was. Weird!
> 
> ...


Great thanks.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

dmdm said:


> Great thanks.



It is some times available on (mass)drop, though it is anyone's guess to know when.
I purchased through Yuking's site.


----------



## 340519

Liu Junyuan said:


> It is some times available on (mass)drop, though it is anyone's guess to know when.
> I purchased through Yuking's site.


How long for shipping?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

dmdm said:


> How long for shipping?



I purchased in 2015. I cannot remember. It was not too long, maybe like 1.5 - 2 weeks after purchase.


----------



## 340519

I'm curious fellas, any other amps similar to this that I could order from with NA?


----------



## 340519

Well guys I just bought the Icon Audio HP8 MKII. Looking forward to listening!


----------



## rhester

Who else has the ef80 adapters? Couldn’t find nay on ebay


----------



## Ultrainferno

I do, just ask Yuking. If I remember well he sells them on the site as well


----------



## bobbyblack (Dec 22, 2019)

3 weeks ago i bought HD660S and man what a difference,HD800 are worlds ahead,it isn’t even funny ).I bought them for casual listening,movies and games and for that will remain )


----------



## maellen

How many revisions of 339 throughout the years? How can these be identified just from the looks of it? Thanks


----------



## adeadcrab

Ultrainferno said:


> I do, just ask Yuking. If I remember well he sells them on the site as well





^ Yeah, that's right.


----------



## MJS242

rhester said:


> Who else has the ef80 adapters? Couldn’t find nay on ebay



He's actually on vacation right now so any orders are likely going to be delayed for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sup27606

I have an exciting pairing to report with the LF339, and it’s the Campfire Andromeda. Those who dozed off from this thread thinking you have explored all possibilities of headphones, DACs etc with the LF339, bring out your andromeda’s and try them.  Seriously you won’t regret, provided you have the right tubes and source DAC etc.

While most people wouldn’t bother hooking up IEM’s to a tube amp (including myself), I tried the andromeda’s just out of curiosity and fun. Since the LF339 can handle low impedance headphones, I thought I would give it a try. DAC: Mojo, sourced from Audirvana, Tubes used: Tung-sol 5998 (white, not green markings, matters!), RCA red 5993. Plugged in directly (and veeeery careful not to turn the volume knobs too high), there was a horrible hum (expected), but something in the sound quality struck my attention. So I ran it through the IFI iem buddy that places resistance in the path, eliminating hum from iems. The result was something that knocked me off! In one word, addictive.

it’s something that I never found with my HD800 or 6XX with the LF339, and both I thought sounded reasonably good. With the andromeda’s, the amp came to life, or the iems, whichever way it’s seen. The effect was so strong that I took a quick glance to see if it’s really the 339’s it’s connected to. It’s not difficult to explain in words what I hear though. The andromeda’s are known for their bass, treble sparkle without sibilance, instrument separation and soundstage. TS 5998s are known for their power and dynamism, tube sound has its musicality from the even harmonic distortions. Now if you put all these things together and suddenly every good aspect from one component amplifies itself and others, that’s what’s happening. It is the synergy that audio enthusiasts refer to, taken to the extremes, by some magical convergence of frequency response and output impedance. 

It’s important to mention that the Andromeda’s sound flavor (the frequency response) remains similar when heard through my other amps, like the mojo, Cayin C5, or even the desktop jotunheim. What is different through the 339 is the dynamism in the sound, a combination of weighty and impactful individual notes and a holographic soundstage that extends further backwards. Even the polite sounding albums like Amber Rubarth’s “Sessions from the 17th Ward” sound more energetic, and brings out the realism intended from binaural recordings. Tubes also play an important role here. When I compared between the TS 5998 white letters vs green letters, I realized that the white letters sounded more punchy and dynamic. In conclusion, I would say that the sound through the andromedas and LF339 is the best I have heard in my life so far. You can check my list of gears to see where I am coming from. I wouldn’t call it the best pairing of the andromeda’s, since I haven’t heard the most talked about pairings with this iem, but subjectively speaking, it’s the best so far.


----------



## xmdkq




----------



## xmdkq




----------



## richie60

xmdkq said:


>


So what’s this one then?  Is it the newest version of the 339?


----------



## RedBull

This is super beautiful. They fix all I hated about LF399 aesthetics.  A move to the right direction


----------



## xmdkq (Feb 9, 2020)

The current new version 339i, the previous 339 all stop production.


----------



## richie60

xmdkq said:


> The current new version 339i


How do you order that then as it’s not on your website.


----------



## xmdkq

At present, it is not possible, because the epidemic has not been lifted and cannot be transported. Follow my website


----------



## sup27606

xmdkq said:


> At present, it is not possible, because the epidemic has not been lifted and cannot be transported. Follow my website



Good luck with the new version. Also, hope you are keeping healthy my friend.
Want to lay down the major improvements under the hood in the version?


----------



## xmdkq

1 the output capacitor is replaced and the American ASC,2 is used to add the front-stage output interface, 3 the power transformer is changed to half-cover for heat dissipation, and 4 the vacuum tube holder and RMagol C seat use CMC gold-plated seat.


----------



## Ultrainferno

This weekend's setup with the Niimbus Audio US4+ as preamp.
Gosh that new 339i looks great!


----------



## maellen

xmdkq said:


> At present, it is not possible, because the epidemic has not been lifted and cannot be transported. Follow my website



Hope you're fine & wish the pandemic will be over soon. Any plan when are you taking orders? What's the price is like?


----------



## xmdkq (Mar 15, 2020)

[quote = "Mullen, mail: 15512279, member: 482313"]. 

I hope you're okay & I hope the pandemic will be over soon. What's your plan? when do you give orders? What's the price? 
Transportation may resume in late March, please contact me, US $950 including transportation.


----------



## billyleungkt

Hi Guys,

I'm been reading a fair bit. I want to get my first OTL tube amp and look no further. Seems tube rolling is a must for this amp. I only have HD800S and THX AAA 789 amp as of now. I would like the warm, lush, musical sound, better bass. Which tubes are good? Tung Sol 5998 and RCA red? Sorry I'm new to tubes. Can anyone share me the links to get these tubes too? Any other good tube suggestions are also welcome. Also, what I needed to know for ordering and maintaining this amp? Thanks guys!

Cheers,
Billy


----------



## Ultrainferno

If you want smooth and warm, those (Tung Sol 5998 and RCA red ) are the tubes NOT to get.
Get affordable black plates 6AS7G and Mullard EF80 (adapter). For a higher budget replace the 6AS7G with 7236. Use google, many good shops out there, you can ebay too but it's less safe regarding quality (unless you know what to look for).

What you need to know is all in this thread, i suggest o fully read it even if it takes time.


----------



## billyleungkt

Ultrainferno said:


> If you want smooth and warm, those (Tung Sol 5998 and RCA red ) are the tubes NOT to get.
> Get affordable black plates 6AS7G and Mullard EF80 (adapter). For a higher budget replace the 6AS7G with 7236. Use google, many good shops out there, you can ebay too but it's less safe regarding quality (unless you know what to look for).
> 
> What you need to know is all in this thread, i suggest o fully read it even if it takes time.



Thanks for your guidance. Sure will take my time to read through. Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Olinad

https://drop.com/buy/la-figaro-339i-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Denosha

Wondering if this would be able to drive a Hifiman Arya. Quite a power hungry set of planars.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Impedance: 41Ω
Sensitivity: 91.2dB
That's not exactly hard. The 339 wouldn't have issues with it. Though never forget this is an OTL design, while it works with planars, it's not originally designed for it. (current vs voltage)


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Definitely the best bang per buck at this price. I tried to get my hands on a review unit but wasn't able to, now I see why- they have to fulfill all these Drop orders


----------



## SteveM324

Does the headphone output accept a 4 pin male XLR?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Relaxasaurus said:


> Definitely the best bang per buck at this price. I tried to get my hands on a review unit but wasn't able to, now I see why- they have to fulfill all these Drop orders



Back when I reviewed the 339, I just bought it.


----------



## Ultrainferno (Apr 14, 2020)

SteveM324 said:


> Does the headphone output accept a 4 pin male XLR?



Sorry, 3-pin! (Not 4-pin)


----------



## adeadcrab

Ultrainferno said:


> Yes, my version does.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## maellen

Mr. Olinad said:


> https://drop.com/buy/la-figaro-339i-tube-headphone-amplifier


 the silver colored is still the old one?


----------



## Ultrainferno

adeadcrab said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Mea Culpa, not the 4-pin of course. Only 3 pin


----------



## sennfan83261

Not really liking the inclusion of pre-amp lines. I hope they are not always-on like on the Darkvoice.


----------



## belgar

xmdkq said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous, @xmdkq, congratulations! Long-standing proud owner of the original 339 here, and I always thought of it as being timeless. It provides me so much joy, I didn't see, why I would ever want to upgrade (yes, some of the mods shared were tempting). Here I go, hoping we all get out of this crisis and you keep building those wonderful devices. Thank you!


----------



## belgar

Ultrainferno said:


> This weekend's setup with the Niimbus Audio US4+ as preamp.
> Gosh that new 339i looks great!



...having addressed the looks, the question remains how it sounds!  Eagerly awaiting your review over on Headfonia.


----------



## Ultrainferno

belgar said:


> ...having addressed the looks, the question remains how it sounds!  Eagerly awaiting your review over on Headfonia.



I reviewéd the orignial 339 way back in 2011 or so, it was the first 339 review on a main western platform. Many amps were sold after that simple review, lol.
https://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/

There are no direct plans to review the newest version, but if multiple readers want me to look at it again, I can contact Yuking.


----------



## belgar

Ultrainferno said:


> I reviewéd the orignial 339 way back in 2011 or so, it was the first 339 review on a main western platform. Many amps were sold after that simple review, lol.
> https://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/
> 
> There are no direct plans to review the newest version, but if multiple readers want me to look at it again, I can contact Yuking.



I know, I know, and I actually blame you for my good fortune, as the amp and my HD650 became an inseparable couple since then! I see, I misread your post then, I thought you actually had access to one. Alright, let me put this into the hands of the community, Yuking, but I also bank on your insatiable curiosity (unless you put your tubes out for recycling in the meantime).


----------



## wwmhf (Apr 18, 2020)

maellen said:


> the silver colored is still the old one?



According to a post there, the silver one should be the new version. I think they just used the old picture.


----------



## maellen

wwmhf said:


> According to a post there, the silver one should be the new version. I think they just used the old picture.



Thanks. Think I'll wait for a few reviews of this revised 339i first before taking the plunge


----------



## wwmhf

maellen said:


> Thanks. Think I'll wait for a few reviews of this revised 339i first before taking the plunge



Same here, I almost pulled the trigger last night to get one from Drop, but decided to wait a little. I am mainly buying into its preamp feature.


----------



## maellen

Any review yet?


----------



## belgar

Well, @Ultrainferno is considering a review over at Headphonia, if there is enough interest. So, it looks like it is only the two of us, for now. :/


----------



## Mr. Olinad

belgar said:


> Well, @Ultrainferno is considering a review over at Headphonia, if there is enough interest. So, it looks like it is only the two of us, for now. :/


I think everyone in this thread is interested.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Now Yuking still has to be


----------



## Ultrainferno

Shot him an email, let's hope he's interested


----------



## belgar

Dusting off my tubes in anticipation . 

Just went over to eBay and I’m shocked by the extent prices have moved over resent years. Given the finite supply, I guess, there is only one direction....


----------



## UntilThen

Been so long I had forgotten I still have the La Figaro. Have to dust it off and have a listen again.


----------



## wwmhf

UntilThen said:


> Been so long I had forgotten I still have the La Figaro. Have to dust it off and have a listen again.



Then, what have you been listening to?


----------



## UntilThen

wwmhf said:


> Then, what have you been listening to?



Presently using Studio Six, Oblivion, Woo Audio WA22 and Burson Conductor V2+. Anyway got the La Figaro out with Mullard EF86 as drivers and Bendix 6080wb for power tubes. The bass is amazing. This has to be one of the best bass weight I've come across.


----------



## UntilThen

Has aged a bit but still sound great. LF 339 is one of those rare gems.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

UntilThen said:


> Presently using Studio Six, Oblivion, Woo Audio WA22 and Burson Conductor V2+. Anyway got the La Figaro out with Mullard EF86 as drivers and Bendix 6080wb for power tubes. The bass is amazing. This has to be one of the best bass weight I've come across.


It seems towards the end of many head fier's tube journey sits a Studio Six. Have to try one one day


----------



## richie60

What’s happened to the yuking 09 website?


----------



## Galapac (May 8, 2020)

It looks like their site has been suspended. I hope this is temporary as I ordered the 6J4P to EF86 adapter from the site and can no longer communicate with them. I hope they did not go out of business.


----------



## xmdkq

Galapac said:


> It looks like their site has been suspended. I hope this is temporary as I ordered the 6J4P to EF86 adapter from the site and can no longer communicate with them. I hope they did not go out of business.


Has been issued


----------



## wwmhf

UntilThen said:


> Presently using Studio Six, Oblivion, Woo Audio WA22 and Burson Conductor V2+. Anyway got the La Figaro out with Mullard EF86 as drivers and Bendix 6080wb for power tubes. The bass is amazing. This has to be one of the best bass weight I've come across.



Thanks for sharing your setups. My 339 uses a pair of Russia 6080 and a pair of Russia EF86 equivalents, its sounds good.


----------



## UntilThen (May 9, 2020)

wwmhf said:


> Thanks for sharing your setups. My 339 uses a pair of Russia 6080 and a pair of Russia EF86 equivalents, its sounds good.



What headphones are you using with your LF339? The last couple of days I've been using HiFiMan Arya, Beyer T1.2, Audeze LCD-3f, HD800 and ZMF Verite. This amp sounds great for the price.

I've here using Mullard CV1376 or EF80 drivers with Bendix 6080wb driving LCD-3f. It's arguable whether the LCD-3f sounds better with the Burson Conductor V2+ (which I have here) or the La Figaro 339. I like the LCD-3f with both amps and bass is taken to another level. Details are still very clear and vocals are luscious.


----------



## UntilThen

Relaxasaurus said:


> It seems towards the end of many head fier's tube journey sits a Studio Six. Have to try one one day



So many amps to try. You have the V280. I once audition the Ragnarok against the Violectric V281 and ended up buying the Ragnarok. A few years later I wonder if I should have gotten the Violectric V281 instead.  

However I digress, this is La Figaro 339 show here and I can assure you it's a stunningly good sounding amp.


----------



## wwmhf

UntilThen said:


> What headphones are you using with your LF339? The last couple of days I've been using HiFiMan Arya, Beyer T1.2, Audeze LCD-3f, HD800 and ZMF Verite. This amp sounds great for the price.
> 
> I've here using Mullard CV1376 or EF80 drivers with Bendix 6080wb driving LCD-3f. It's arguable whether the LCD-3f sounds better with the Burson Conductor V2+ (which I have here) or the La Figaro 339. I like the LCD-3f with both amps and bass is taken to another level. Details are still very clear and vocals are luscious.


How does the combination of 339 + T1.2 sound to you? especially compared with LCD-3f


----------



## UntilThen

wwmhf said:


> How does the combination of 339 + T1.2 sound to you? especially compared with LCD-3f



339 and T1.2 is more relaxed with an emphasis on the mids and bass, especially lower bass. Sounds great to me. Could have been my daily setup. Surprisingly, LCD-3f is brighter - although both headphones could never be termed bright lol. Only in comparison. LCD-3f has better clarity and details in treble and upper mids. Bass is the LCD-3f famed attribute.

So in short, I could have happily live with T1.2 and 339. You need a lot more volume for the T1.2 though. I'm at 10am now for T1.2 but for LCD-3f I only need to set it at 9am.


----------



## UntilThen (May 9, 2020)

My preferred power tubes for the 339 are Tung Sol 5998, 7236 and Bendix 6080wb. Had the GEC 6as7g before but don't think it's worth burning the dollars for it.

As it is, the Svetlana 6h13c that I'm using now isn't too shabby and is good enough for your daily use.


----------



## wwmhf

UntilThen said:


> Tung Sol 5998, 7236 and Bendix 6080wb



Did you mention these tubes in the written order?


----------



## UntilThen

wwmhf said:


> Did you mention these tubes in the written order?



Nope. There are times I prefer the 5998. Other times I prefer the Bendix 6080wb. Cetron 7236 for when I want to tighten up the tone. Also depends the headphone I'm using.


----------



## bobbyblack (May 11, 2020)

Hi guys,i'm still very happy with LF339 and HD800SD but i want to ad a planar.What u have and work nice with the amp?Thanks!
I forgot to tell you i had HE500 3 different times,but not with this amp and i don't want them anymore,too heavy


----------



## Galapac

bobbyblack said:


> Hi guys,i'm still very happy with LF339 and HD800SD but i want to ad a planar.What u have and work nice with the amp?Thanks!
> I forgot to tell you i had HE500 3 different times,but not with this amp and i don't want them anymore,too heavy



Drop has an interesting planers for sale right now from Sendyaudio for $479. They are called Aiva. I haven’t tried them but they compare to the Hifiman Sundara. They look real nice if slightly off neutral folks say.  I have the Audeze LCD 2C but haven’t got my Fígaro 339i yet to try them out


----------



## Galapac

xmdkq said:


> Has been issued



Glad to hear. Hope all is well with you and your business.


----------



## UntilThen

bobbyblack said:


> Hi guys,i'm still very happy with LF339 and HD800SD but i want to ad a planar.What u have and work nice with the amp?Thanks!
> I forgot to tell you i had HE500 3 different times,but not with this amp and i don't want them anymore,too heavy



I like the LCD-3f with 339. Had the LCD-2f before too and that should sound good too but these are heavier than your HE500. The Audezes are so comfortable though and the weight don't bother me.

I tried the HiFiMan Arya for a day with LF339. It's a brighter and airier tone from the LCD-3f for sure but not as bright as my HD800. Arya is a very interesting headphone. I'll have to spend more time with it.


----------



## maellen

Heard the Drop for 339i was cancelled? Those who pre-ordered got refunded.


----------



## wwmhf

maellen said:


> Heard the Drop for 339i was cancelled? Those who pre-ordered got refunded.



An impact from this pandemic? Thanks for sharing the information anyway.


----------



## xmdkq

I have no idea? Where do you buy it?


----------



## wwmhf

maellen's message mentioned Drop which was called MassDrop, I think.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

xmdkq said:


> I have no idea? Where do you buy it?


https://drop.com/buy/la-figaro-339i-tube-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Galapac

I asked *xmdkq *about the cancel from mass drop as well. It seems he doesn’t know about it.


----------



## maellen

I wanted to buy the new 339i but prefer to wait feedback & reviews from first batch buyers before making decision. Guess now I have to wait indefinitely until someone actually have one.


----------



## wwmhf

maellen said:


> I wanted to buy the new 339i but prefer to wait feedback & reviews from first batch buyers before making decision. Guess now I have to wait indefinitely until someone actually have one.



For me, I really want to how its preamp section works


----------



## adeadcrab

Thinking about replacing the 339 with the 339i - i think there were many sonic upgrades since I bought the 339 in 2014ish.


----------



## adeadcrab

xmdkq said:


> I have no idea? Where do you buy it?


Perhaps they were planning to buy from somewhere like ShenzenAudio and resell from there


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> Perhaps they were planning to buy from somewhere like ShenzenAudio and resell from there



I get what you are saying. Perhaps drop.com was brokering a deal with ShenzenAudio that fell through so drop.com canceled the orders and refunded the money to the buyers. Yuking would not even be aware of this third party deal...I am trying to get the 339i right now through ShenzenAudio but they haven’t shipped yet. Something about they received a message that the technician wants to do some regular test for the machine, so the shipment was delayed.


----------



## wwmhf

This seems to be a good explanation in case xmdkq did not deal with Drop


----------



## xmdkq

We have received an order which is only available in white and has been sent out in black.


----------



## wwmhf

Maybe Drop is canceling one of the colors?


----------



## adeadcrab

Drop's 339i offer had the 339, not 339i as the silver option when you looked through the photos, i thought it was just because they had no photos for the 339i in silver.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

drop killed the eu shop so i'm dropping drop


----------



## wwmhf

I have a feeling that Drop is dropping itself


----------



## wwmhf

adeadcrab said:


> Drop's 339i offer had the 339, not 339i as the silver option when you looked through the photos, i thought it was just because they had no photos for the 339i in silver.



I has the same interpretation as yours when I was debating whether I should order one. Drop did a bad job for the description of that drop


----------



## adeadcrab

wwmhf said:


> Maybe Drop is canceling one of the colors?


I haven't seen *any* images of the 339i in silver, perhaps they cancelled all silver orders on drop? or maybe all orders. It might be black only.

Where is 339i available to order? I could only find one on ebay, and shenzenaudio.com


----------



## xmdkq

Send a white picture


----------



## Galapac

xmdkq said:


> Send a white picture



This is great but how do we buy one? 
I have had an order in for 2 weeks for a black 339i to Shenzen Audio and they tell me the manufacturer is holding up the order due to engineering tests.


----------



## xmdkq

It has been sent to Shenzhen audio.


----------



## adeadcrab

Excited to use the 339i as a preamp, i like that wide tube soundstage and warm signature, with the speed and dynamics of a THX 789 amp..


----------



## Ultrainferno

Hi guys, update on the review that was requested. Bad news as Yuking is not interested in supplying a unit. So there you go.


----------



## wwmhf

adeadcrab said:


> Excited to use the 339i as a preamp, i like that wide tube soundstage and warm signature, with the speed and dynamics of a THX 789 amp..


Thank you very much!


----------



## wwmhf

xmdkq said:


> Send a white picture


This is the color if I will buy next 339...


----------



## xmdkq

Please contact Shenzhen Audio, because it is not easy for me to collect money.


----------



## Galapac

xmdkq said:


> Please contact Shenzhen Audio, because it is not easy for me to collect money.


 @xmdkq I got my 339i today in the U.S. and the left led light doesn’t stay on. I have to tap the amp on the back to get it to light up but it doesn’t stay on. How can I fix this?


----------



## xmdkq

Please check the LED light solder joint on the left is loose.


----------



## Galapac

xmdkq said:


> Please check the LED light solder joint on the left is loose.


Thanks! I will check it this weekend. This amp is a piece of functional art! Well worth the wait.


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac have you heard the 339? Can you make any comparisons?


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> Galapac have you heard the 339? Can you make any comparisons?



Sorry I never has the original 339 to compare against. I have the Darkvoice and really this is like a double Darkvoice just based on power. I am giving the 339i sometime to break in before I make any real comparisons in sound. I got a few tubes to roll with this as well so in time I’m sure I’ll find a sweet spot.


----------



## cddc

Galapac said:


> Sorry I never has the original 339 to compare against. I have the Darkvoice and really this is like a double Darkvoice just based on power. I am giving the 339i sometime to break in before I make any real comparisons in sound. I got a few tubes to roll with this as well so in time I’m sure I’ll find a sweet spot.



You got this one from Drop or somewhere else?


----------



## Galapac

cddc said:


> You got this one from Drop or somewhere else?


I got it from Shenzen Audio. Drop cancelled the buy.


----------



## cddc

I see, thanks.

Why Drop canceled it, because you ordered the silver version?


----------



## Galapac

@cddc - No all of the orders were canceled from drop. It is assumed without proof that they could not fulfill the buy in time as even I ran into delay issues with Shenzen. Did you also try to get in on the buy on drop? My 339i is just a few posts above in pictures and I got that black version.


----------



## cddc

No, I didn't place any order on Drop to buy a 339i. Saw so many folks complaining about their orders with Drop, so curious to know what happened? Not sure if it's Drop's fault or manufacturer's fault...


----------



## adeadcrab

Drop might not have had the stock to fulfill orders from Yuking / ShenzenAudio, who knows really.

Going to make an order tomorrow with Shenzen - might take a few weeks but I'll post impressions when I get it.


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> This is great but how do we buy one?
> I have had an order in for 2 weeks for a black 339i to Shenzen Audio and they tell me the manufacturer is holding up the order due to engineering tests.


I ordered the 339i two weeks ago and still waiting - they must be built to order!


----------



## xmdkq

It has been sent to Shenzhen.


----------



## Carlitoss12345

anyone interested in a pair of bendix 6080wb graphite?


----------



## adeadcrab

@Galapac  did you ever get tracking information? I'm coming up to the 1 month mark and still 'unfulfilled' status on ShenzenAudio's site.


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> @Galapac  did you ever get tracking information? I'm coming up to the 1 month mark and still 'unfulfilled' status on ShenzenAudio's site.



I wrote them a text online and they gave me an update of when it would be shipped. Mine took almost a month I believe as they do not have them on hand but get them from the vendor who is on this thread.  It should only take a few days to the U.S. once shipped if you live there.


----------



## adeadcrab

Today they replied - 


			
				ShenzenAudio said:
			
		

> "Hello, sir. 339i is out of stock, and your order has been processing already, pls be rest. "



I wasn't too worried, just curious. Waiting on it to arrive then


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> Today they replied -
> 
> 
> I wasn't too worried, just curious. Waiting on it to arrive then



I received this from xmdkq...he must be referring to your amp but sounds like he just sent it.
I would private message him.
xmdkq is the person that builds these 339i's.

"Today, it has been sent to Shenzhen from Chengdu. I don't know if your 339i has changed a new machine for users."


----------



## xmdkq

Has been replaced with a new 339i


----------



## Earl of Bouillon

Does the 339 pair well with Planars? I have a HE-500 and I'm considering getting a 339.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Earl of Bouillon said:


> Does the 339 pair well with Planars? I have a HE-500 and I'm considering getting a 339.



For the HE-500, in particular, it does pair really well.  If you read back through the thread, you'll see mention that the La Figaro is one of better pairings for the HE-500.  I have both and invested in each as I liked what I read about the combo.  I also have a pair of LCD-2C and while it does sound good out of the 339, the HE-500 is leagues a head with good tubes.  I've found a very affordable tube combo, which hits all the spots that I really enjoy.


----------



## Earl of Bouillon

Mizicke5273 said:


> For the HE-500, in particular, it does pair really well.  If you read back through the thread, you'll see mention that the La Figaro is one of better pairings for the HE-500.  I have both and invested in each as I liked what I read about the combo.  I also have a pair of LCD-2C and while it does sound good out of the 339, the HE-500 is leagues a head with good tubes.  I've found a very affordable tube combo, which hits all the spots that I really enjoy.


What tubes do you use?


----------



## Galapac

xmdkq said:


> Has been replaced with a new 339i



What has changed? New 339i version or just an upgrade to original 339?


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> What has changed? New 339i version or just an upgrade to original 339?


Shenzhen audio do QA checks for their stock, there might have been a defect so they asked for a replacement unit. With the state of the world I'm not going to stress to much over shipping times.. it'll get here when it gets here. Enjoying my 789 in the meantime


----------



## Mizicke5273

Link to one of my posts about GEC CV4079 combo

tintinsnowydog's CV4069 Adapter Post

GEC CV4079 w/ CV4079/A2293 adapters from EBay as Power Tubes and Telefunken EF 800 as Driver Tubes.

Around page 300 is info on the CV4079/A2293 adapters, you can also check out the GlennOTL thread or the 6AS7G Tube thread.  Both those threads have some info on the adapters as well.


----------



## Galapac

Cool! I have that in my lineup as well. The THX 789 is so dead quiet and accurate. I have a Topping D70 that feeds both the 789 (balanced) and the 339i and switch between the two regularly depending on my mood or type of music I’m listening to.


----------



## adeadcrab

you should try 339i as a preamp to the 789 and report back here...


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> you should try 339i as a preamp to the 789 and report back here...



If I did that I would fear that i may lose some of that "tube sound" as it is filtered through the 789 but I'll give it a try when I have some time.  
It might be an interesting experiment if it was a hybrid of the tube and solid state giving a unique sound by combining the best qualities of both.

Right now the output from my 3339i feeds into the Dark Voice but I hardly use that amp anymore because well...the 339i is superior. It's not that the Dark Voice is a slouch but the 339i with it's separate left/right channels and more power gives it the edge.


----------



## Galapac

So I tried running the 339i as a preamp to the 789 but it was nothing special. I kept switching back and forth with my headphones between the 339i and the 789 and the results were about the same. I could hear a slight hum in the 789 even with  the gain turned down. The 789 became basically a pass thru for the 339i and since I had to go single ended there was no benefit there. I think the 789 shines when used balanced from the D70 and then balanced out to the headphones. I tried several different music genres but still preferred the 339i native as opposed to using it as a preamp for the 789. The 789 would take some of the "sparkle" off when used this way. The only benefit I got was the left/right channel separation when in this configuration. I ended up going back to the original configuration as I preferred that setup the best.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Y0wza, 170 dollars shipping to Czech Republic. They would kill us with taxes.


----------



## adeadcrab

Right now I am using an old audio-gd all-in-one unit as just a preamp, from my DAC to the 789. I can swap opamps in this preamp so I am looking forward to trying a beefier preamp solution in the 339i, and rolling tubes to get a warm or lean preamp sound.


----------



## miltonic

Hi all, Figaro 339 owner here, I was wondering if any of you ran into humming issues with this amp after using it for awhile? My amp recently started to produce an electrical hum on its own and I haven't changed anything in my setup (amp still plugged in dedicated outlet with ground removing adapter. I was wondering if a component/filter in the amp might be breaking down? When I first bought the amp back in 2017, I ordered a pair of RCA reds, and I replaced the stock drivers with the RCA's. I'm using the stock tubes, never bought a different pair. I tried swappinig out the RCA reds with the stock drivers, still hear the same humming. After 3 years of usage, it is a recent problem that has come up. Any help from those with experience with this amp would be greatly appreciated, I've really enjoyed this amp up to now but the new humming noise is making my listening experience much less enjoyable, I'd hate for my $750 investment to be ending so soon...


----------



## xmdkq

Please do not answer the signal source to listen, turn the volume down, if not, it is from the outside. 
If there's anything else, it's the machine.


----------



## adeadcrab (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyone besides @Galapac received the new 339i yet? Wondering if it's just my unit that's held up or what

edit - it's been sent!


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Thanks! I will check it this weekend. This amp is a piece of functional art! Well worth the wait.



Cool it's got RGB colours !


----------



## adeadcrab

miltonic said:


> Hi all, Figaro 339 owner here, I was wondering if any of you ran into humming issues with this amp after using it for awhile? My amp recently started to produce an electrical hum on its own and I haven't changed anything in my setup (amp still plugged in dedicated outlet with ground removing adapter. I was wondering if a component/filter in the amp might be breaking down? When I first bought the amp back in 2017, I ordered a pair of RCA reds, and I replaced the stock drivers with the RCA's. I'm using the stock tubes, never bought a different pair. I tried swappinig out the RCA reds with the stock drivers, still hear the same humming. After 3 years of usage, it is a recent problem that has come up. Any help from those with experience with this amp would be greatly appreciated, I've really enjoyed this amp up to now but the new humming noise is making my listening experience much less enjoyable, I'd hate for my $750 investment to be ending so soon...



Could be you just notice it more now.
I am thinking of investing in some sort of Power Conditioner or UPS as I had dirty power in a guitar amp years ago, and a ground loop hum in tubes amp like the 339i.

339i just arrived today btw


----------



## adeadcrab (Aug 24, 2020)

If I put my ear near the amp I can hear the middle box hum... normal?

edit - this is normal mechanical hum from the transformers.


----------



## adeadcrab

If I look through the top mesh of the amp, I can see green capacitors near the black resistors (?). I can't find new pics of the 339i internals, @xmdkq can you post a photo of the new wiring and internals?


----------



## Galapac

miltonic said:


> Hi all, Figaro 339 owner here, I was wondering if any of you ran into humming issues with this amp after using it for awhile? My amp recently started to produce an electrical hum on its own and I haven't changed anything in my setup (amp still plugged in dedicated outlet with ground removing adapter. I was wondering if a component/filter in the amp might be breaking down? When I first bought the amp back in 2017, I ordered a pair of RCA reds, and I replaced the stock drivers with the RCA's. I'm using the stock tubes, never bought a different pair. I tried swappinig out the RCA reds with the stock drivers, still hear the same humming. After 3 years of usage, it is a recent problem that has come up. Any help from those with experience with this amp would be greatly appreciated, I've really enjoyed this amp up to now but the new humming noise is making my listening experience much less enjoyable, I'd hate for my $750 investment to be ending so soon...



Do you get the hum plugged into another outlet? Does the hum increase with the volume? Since you are using a ground removing adapter i would not think it is ground loop hum. It may be that your tubes need replacement. I get different levels of noise with different tubes and even different impedance of headphones but the hum I have is very low and acceptable given its an OTL tube amp and I cannot notice it when music is playing. 
Let me know if you tried anything else and if it has gotten better. Others may have ideas as well.


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> If I look through the top mesh of the amp, I can see green capacitors near the black resistors (?). I can't find new pics of the 339i internals, @xmdkq can you post a photo of the new wiring and internals?



@adeadcrab  - How is the new amp going? Do you like it? It's as power monster!
I can see the same green capacitors such as yours through the mesh as well.

The heat from this amp is incredible and can probably use it as a space heater in the winter, 
I can still smell some of the burning in (plastic smell?) even though I have had the amp a couple of months. 
I never leave it unattended as I'm afraid of the amp overheating.

@xmdkq - Please post pictures of the new 339i internals so we don't have to open ours.


----------



## xmdkq

High temperature is the characteristic of electron tube, rest assured that it doesn't matter to use it, it can work for 8 hours.


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> @adeadcrab  - How is the new amp going? Do you like it? It's as power monster!
> I can see the same green capacitors such as yours through the mesh as well.
> 
> The heat from this amp is incredible and can probably use it as a space heater in the winter,
> ...



Hi Galapac, 

I've had the 339 for a number of years, if I ever get it back I'll have the two to compare 

The sound is less muddy than what I remember - that is most likely the Soekris DAC I upgraded to - I usually listen to an album or two in the morning before work - very clear and a huge around-the-head sound. Leaps and bounds ahead of the THX 789 which does sound more closed in. 

I've had some low-level hum (here the 789 is obviously silent) since Sunday when it arrived. I haven't tried the tubes that came with the amp (Bendix 6080WB + red hot 5693's) but every day the hum has been decreasing. I think it's those green capacitors connected to the tube sockets that is doing some magic and also burning in. 
As I'm typing the hum that was there at 6am is almost gone (6pm). Either way the line noise is invisible when actually listening to music.


----------



## xmdkq

If the tube is changed, some tubes will produce a buzzing sound, which will be eliminated after a period of time.


----------



## adeadcrab

I have also read that unused tubes will leak oxygen very slowly, which may have happened. The amp doesn't itself need some time for internal components to burn in?


----------



## xmdkq

Does the amplifier itself need some time to burn for the internal components?


----------



## adeadcrab (Aug 27, 2020)

capacitors, resistors, yes?

https://audiokarma.org/forums/index.php?threads/do-capacitors-really-need-to-break-in.738256/
maybe not - and for reference the noise floor is not even louder than 50dB, but over the last few days it has switched sides and volume, from right to left, and now a little louder on the right. I will wait before trying to clean my power line going into the amp.

I'm also using 80ohm Focal headphones, with the DAC at -30 dB, and the 339i volume at 12 o'clock - so maybe this is totally worst case scenario to reveal the natural state of the amp!


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> I can still smell some of the burning in (plastic smell?) even though I have had the amp a couple of months.


that's just the smell of tube magic


----------



## xmdkq

Don't worry about using it.


----------



## Galapac (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh I don't worry about using my 339i...I use it every day. 
I was joking about the heat and you got to love that glow.

I just tube rolled some RCA reds 5693 into the amp instead of the Amperex EF86 I had and the hum was reduced significantly to almost unnoticable levels.
I did like the sound from the Amperex when I was using some Sennheiser cans but now that I acquired a set of Focal Utopias the reds compliment these well and will probably stay with them.

BTW - The 339i pairs well with the Focal Utopias...pure heaven! The Focals provide a type of soundstage that I would call intimate as it is not as wide as my Senns but I like that because it feels as if I am sitting on stage with the music, very holographic I would say. Upscale Audio had a nice deal on a set of used Utopias as the full price is a bit out of my range, and even at the price I paid I had to make monthly payments on it but I think it is my end game...at least for this year, lol.


----------



## adeadcrab

Few pics this morning 



Ordered some RCA cables from ShenzenAudio for line out + pre out to the 789. The pre helps give the 789 a little bit of soundstage but it's nowhere close to plugging straight into the tubes.


Bendix 6080WB - I swapped the tubes from right to left and the hum largely swapped with it - probably to be expected with these old tubes 


You can see the green caps wired to the tube sockets, unique in this latest 339 revison.


Focal Elex


5693 - one of the best driver tubes for the 339 amps, full stop.


Passive cooling seems much better this time around.


----------



## adeadcrab

You really need a good DAC to get the best out of the 339i - I can really hear into the recordings now - the reverb of the studio walls etc.. The topping D50 just wasn't cutting it last time around.


----------



## Galapac

Nice pics @adeadcrab
I agree with the 5693’s, they pair well with this amp.
i actually didn’t like them at first so not sure if it’s due to burn in or different headphones but I really like them now.


----------



## xmdkq

The longer the use time, the better the performance.


----------



## adeadcrab (Sep 2, 2020)

early morning listening session with La Figaro 339i + Grado GS10000... a match made in heaven.


----------



## adeadcrab (Sep 4, 2020)

Internal shots this morning - looks likes you are looking at a mirror... many improvements from earlier revisions...


----------



## Mr. Olinad

Drop is selling it again


----------



## Galapac

^^^
That's a nice price, hopefully Drop doesn't "drop" the orders this time. I highly recommend this amp!


----------



## richie60

When you select the silver version, the photo shows the older amp.  I myself prefer the looks of the older one.  Don’t like the newer looks.


----------



## Galapac

When I was doing some early comparisons I liked the older version's looks as well, but since owning the newer one in black, it has grown on me and people tell me it runs cooler than the old one. Also there are vent holes in the sides of the newer version, grab hooks on the front, and I like the newer knobs.


----------



## adeadcrab

Well, they're only offering the 339i in Black on Drop - as someone who ordered the Black 339 - and was then offered the silver as black was sold out - the black is much my fav. I prefer the new design too.


----------



## Galapac

@adeadcrab there were some of each color/voltage that you can see in the screenshot above but now it shows 9 are sold with just the black 220v left. I suspect that may be the last one and will sell out at 10 or maybe 12. Drop didn’t procure many of these.


----------



## adeadcrab

Getting ground loop static when I touch the right volume knob, and the right channel picks up  background hum from different tubes. Touching both the volume pot and the metal chassis of my preamp breaks the loop so its for sure a ground loop which may also be picking up hum through the chassis. The 5693 reds are fairly quiet for example, while the 6SJ7GT mesh are louder through my sensitive Focal Elex. Thinking about checking to see if the right volume pot is actually grounded, which would solve both issues. Using a higher impedance headphone like the 650 basically gets rid of the right channel hum, but the Focal is just so damn good through this amp that I want to fix it!


----------



## Mr. Olinad

Is this the 339i you got from the new Drop sale or did you accept that silver 339 they offered you previously?


----------



## adeadcrab

This is the black 339i but one of the first delivered from ShenzhenAudio. With the 650s on right now I don't even notice it but with somethng more sensitive and lower impedance you can hear it with no music playing.


----------



## Mizicke5273

You try cleaning the tube pins?


----------



## Galapac

I got more hum as well from the 6SJ7GT then the 5693 but mine is tube hum and not reflected in just the right channel. I assume you have already switched the tubes around with the same hum so sounds like a ground loop issue, especially if it doesn’t get louder with the volume and doesn’t go away when you play even the quietest music pieces. I use Utopias with mine so they can be very sensitive to any noise in the line.


----------



## xmdkq

If you don't pick up the signal, input the signal into the socket core to listen to the short circuit to the ground to hear whether there is any alternating sound, if not, it is that the electron tube is not good.


----------



## adeadcrab (Oct 8, 2020)

Mizicke5273 said:


> You try cleaning the tube pins?


yes of course, and swapped around 3 or 4 pairs of tubes.
The right volume pot starts making a ground loop hum when I physically touch it, and there is a lower hz hum present throughout. I think the ungrounded volume pot is magnifying the hum of the tube itself or just picking up hum from the chassis.

Not a big deal, I might check out the volume pot this weekend or just send it over to a repair shop later this year. My original 339 is still with my ex-repair guy.. I need to pick uj those 6SJ7GT mesh tubes I left with him 




Galapac said:


> I got more hum as well from the 6SJ7GT then the 5693 but mine is tube hum and not reflected in just the right channel. I assume you have already switched the tubes around with the same hum so sounds like a ground loop issue, especially if it doesn’t get louder with the volume and doesn’t go away when you play even the quietest music pieces. I use Utopias with mine so they can be very sensitive to any noise in the line.


Yeah 6SJ7GT is more hummy than 5693 but my right channel magnifies it more than normal. I think the ungrounded volume pot is magnifying the hum of the chassis and tubes, or something, even when I'm not touching the volume pot.

Haven't noticed it all day with the Sennheiser 650 (300 ohm) so it's not a big deal - especially not when I buy the ATH-X5000 which are from 420 to 700(!) ohm impedance. I keep the volume on the 339i less to minimise the issue but with the sensitive Focal Elex it picks up any noise it can.



*edit - you know what, I had this thought a few weeks ago but didn't think much of it - My Focal cable is balanced, with a balanced -> single ended adaptor to use in the 339i. I just double checked with the Grado GS1000 (which is only 32 ohms) and stock cable terminating in the normal 1/4 inch and it is totally silent through the 339i. So maybe the cable itself isn't grounded in the right channel - I have no idea how balanced cables work or how they are grounded. Touching the right volume pot makes a little ground loop static and the Sennheiser 650 are humming, don't know who to blame - the amp or the cables? Maybe a little of both.*


----------



## tintinsnowydog

If you're handy with a multimeter checking and comparing the voltages and resistors on both channels at various points inside the amp can quickly reveal any imbalances that may be causing ground loop hum. As yuking said above as well try shorting out the input jacks and seeing if the sound persists to make sure it's not the source or input chain. The balanced --> SE cable could be a likely culprit too but I guess you can only eliminate that by trying a SE focal cable..


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Have always loved the LF339 sound, and the new 339i design with preamp out functions has sold me. I am in the process of ordering a custom build using 6C5/L63 tubes like a couple of the previous ones posted earlier throughout this thread. Updates to come!


----------



## UntilThen

Dreams never sounded better than with La Figaro 339 and LCD-3f.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Have always loved the LF339 sound



I want to expand @tintinsnowydog statement a bit. In short I agree with him 100%.

For context, I've been through quite a few amps. Some of which I've owned simultaneously. Below are the amps I've owned in time sequence since 2016:-

Darkvoice 336se
Feliks Elise
Feliks Euforia
Schiit Ragnarok
PrimaLuna Dialogue Premium HP
Glenn OTL amp with 6 x 6BX7gt
ALO Audio Studio Six
Ultrasonic Studio Oblivion
Woo Audio WA22
Schiit Jotunheim
Burson Conductor V2+

last but not least La Figaro 339.

In this picture, there are 2 La Figaro 339 and no I'm not running them in mono blocs   The one on the left I bought in 2017 for cheap. Hence the dent on the left front corner and paint starting to peel on the centre choke shield cover. The front left volume control also has scratchy sound when I turn it. Probably because of this, as much as I love the La Figaro 339 sound, I've not use it much, especially when I've all the other amps at various point in time.

So recently I was able to buy a near mint condition LF339. Now this 2nd version is audibly clearer, with more sparkle and sounds really good. I've been using these amps along with the Burson in these few months of working from home and I can say the level of enjoyment is comparable to my main setup of Yggdrasil and Oblivion in Canberra. Different flavours. LF339 has beautiful bass weight and drives my T1.2, HD650 and LCD3-f really well. Factor in the LF339 price, it's easy for me to love this amp.

Now I should have the older LF339 serviced so I can leave it in Sydney while I bring the new LF339 to Canberra. Notice one has green lights while the newer version has blue lights.

There is a new version of LF339i now as seen in the previous few pages photos. The power transformers covers are now semi naked. I was almost on the verge of ordering a LF339i when this near mint LF339 appears. Now I can say unreservedly that I truly love the La Figaro 339 sound.

Now to use the 2 of them as mono blocs to drive headphones  ....   haha.... I'm not serious of course.

Some pictures.


----------



## adeadcrab (Oct 16, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> I want to expand @tintinsnowydog statement a bit. In short I agree with him 100%.
> 
> There is a new version of LF339i now as seen in the previous few pages photos. The power transformers covers are now semi naked. I was almost on the verge of ordering a LF339i when this near mint LF339 appears. Now I can say unreservedly that I truly love the La Figaro 339 sound.
> 
> ...


Great insights. I have been using the 339i preamp to my THX 789 to great success. Warm, liquidy 6AS7GA power tubes and of course the 5693 red hots.. Turns the clinical 789 into something magical. The speed and technical performance of the 789, with the tube richness and expansive soundstage... listening to Miles Davis' Live-Evil album and picking out the squeak in the drummer's kick pedal-something I never noticed before!

I also have an older 339, I was thinking of using it to compare tubes when I get it back -  but if I get an Abyss 1266 TC, I could power each channel with its own LF339  Now that gets me thinking..

I was complaining about a hum in the right channel earlier, I am pretty sure this is normal hum everyone gets in both channels but my left ear is a little blocked lately so didn't realise. Also my DAC/preamp is at -30db at times which just amplifies whatever baseline noise is there. No hum when set up properly and fed to the THX 789, DAC at -5dB.


----------



## cddc

UntilThen said:


> Dreams never sounded better than with La Figaro 339 and LCD-3f.





Dude, OTL amps are normally for high-Z headphones, like HD800, HD650, T1, etc. But you are using them to drive low-Z planars? Is La Figaro 339 not an OTL amp, or am I missing something....

And you said LCD-3f sounds great on LF339, kinda hard to believe...but it may well be.


----------



## UntilThen

Hmmm a LF339i with preamp. Don't tempt me to get a 3rd LF339. That will be going overboard.  

Fortunately both my LF339 has no hums with those tubes. Very quiet.


----------



## cddc

UntilThen said:


> I want to expand @tintinsnowydog statement a bit. In short I agree with him 100%.
> 
> For context, I've been through quite a few amps. Some of which I've owned simultaneously. Below are the amps I've owned in time sequence since 2016:-
> 
> ...




Nice list of amps....and the Bendix slotted graphite


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> Hmmm a LF339i with preamp. Don't tempt me to get a 3rd LF339. That will be going overboard.
> 
> Fortunately both my LF339 has no hums with those tubes. Very quiet.


If you turn them up with no music playing they will. The thing is they are so ridiculously loud at a fraction a turn, nobody does that. Because my DAC was at -30dB I had the amp cranked to noon and wondering What was going on  

The preamp outs is a great addition, I'm really enjoying it even just as a preamp to the 789.


----------



## UntilThen

cddc said:


> Dude, OTL amps are normally for high-Z headphones, like HD800, HD650, T1, etc. But you are using them to drive low-Z planars? Is La Figaro 339 not an OTL amp, or am I missing something....
> 
> And you said LCD-3f sounds great on LF339, kinda hard to believe...but it may well be.



I'd invite you here to hear for yourself. I've use the LCD-3f with all of my other transformer coupled amps and to my ears, the LCD-3f sound as good with the LF339 but again with the unique LF339 tone.

I do have quite a few high impedance headphones... HD800, HD650, ZMF Verite Open, Beyer T1.2.


----------



## UntilThen

cddc said:


> Nice list of amps....and the Bendix slotted graphite



Thanks ! I had a lot more nice 6as7 and 6080 tubes but I pass on my WA22 to my son and along with it, I also pass on the Tung Sol 5998 and GEC 6080 but I kept the Bendix. Until recently I sold off 3 GEC 6as7g in pristine conditions. Sold it for US$650 and I thought it's a good price until I check ebay these days... they are not in existence or they are like $1000 for a pair. If I had known I'd be getting another LF339, I would have kept my good power tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> If you turn them up with no music playing they will. The thing is they are so ridiculously loud at a fraction a turn, nobody does that. Because my DAC was at -30dB I had the amp cranked to noon and wondering What was going on
> 
> The preamp outs is a great addition, I'm really enjoying it even just as a preamp to the 789.



That is true. With no music playing, if I turn on both volume knobs to max then I hear hiss and tube noise. With the ALO Audio Studio Six, if I turn it to max, it's still silent. However the Studio Six cost so much more and I expect it to be quiet.

However like you say, why would we turn up the volume to max?


----------



## cddc

UntilThen said:


> Thanks ! I had a lot more nice 6as7 and 6080 tubes but I pass on my WA22 to my son and along with it, I also pass on the Tung Sol 5998 and GEC 6080 but I kept the Bendix. Until recently I sold off 3 GEC 6as7g in pristine conditions. Sold it for US$650 and I thought it's a good price until I check ebay these days... they are not in existence or they are like $1000 for a pair. If I had known I'd be getting another LF339, I would have kept my good power tubes.





These are all great first-tier power tubes. The current going price for GEC 6AS7G is around $200-$300, so the price you were selling is pretty good. Someone might ask for $300+ for a single tubes, but it's just a pure rip-off. Many people (me included) think GEC 6AS7G is silly hyped. So it's good you don't have to worry about the hype anymore.


----------



## UntilThen

cddc said:


> These are all great first-tier power tubes. The current going price for GEC 6AS7G is around $200-$300, so the price you were selling is pretty good. Someone might ask for $300+ for a single tubes, but it's just a pure rip-off. Many people (me included) think GEC 6AS7G is silly hyped. So it's good you don't have to worry about the hype anymore.



Again I agree. I prefer Tung Sol 5998, 7236 and Bendix 6080 over the over priced GEC 6as7g. It's individual preference though. These days I'm very happy with the cheap Svetlana 6H13C. Fortunately the LF339 still sound good with the cheaper power tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

What I don't understand is why the EF80 drivers tubes being quiet in the older LF339 but is noisy in the newer LF339 with moderate volume. However the newer LF339 with the RCA Reds drivers is very quiet. It's quite picky with tubes haha.


----------



## UntilThen

The quest for a setup that is very pleasing in musical enjoyment doesn't have to stretch to mega dollars amps and headphones.

I've heard many setups of more expensive amps and headphones but these T1.2 and HD650 with La Figaro 339 should satisfy all but the most demanding audiophiles. I spend a couple of hours today listening to this setup and I give it the nod of approval. LF339 presents music with such dynamics, clarity and satisfying bass that it's easy to loose yourself to music and the hours just slip away.


----------



## UntilThen

Plug in HD650 and turn up the volume and you get speaker like sound ! La Figaro 339 power delivery is to be respected. I've not heard HD650 sing like it did now. 

A quick comparison between LF339 and Burson Conductor V2+. Whilst both are very good with these headphones, Burson is more diffused. LF339 throws out a tight fisted punch. It's snappier and more energetic. I clearly prefer LF339 sound.


----------



## xmdkq

cddc said:


> Dude, OTL amps are normally for high-Z headphones, like HD800, HD650, T1, etc. But you are using them to drive low-Z planars? Is La Figaro 339 not an OTL amp, or am I missing something....
> 
> And you said LCD-3f sounds great on LF339, kinda hard to believe...but it may well be.


The 339 can drive headphones with an impedance of 32 ohms to 600 ohms, and headphones with user-driven 20 ohms work well.


----------



## UntilThen

xmdkq said:


> The 339 can drive headphones with an impedance of 32 ohms to 600 ohms, and headphones with user-driven 20 ohms work well.



It's no wonder the LCD-3f at 110 ohms plays really well with LF339. I'm very familiar with LCD-3f through Glenn OTL, Studio Six and Oblivion so I know what it's capable of. 

Last listen before packing up for the trip back to Canberra this morning.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> It's no wonder the LCD-3f at 110 ohms plays really well with LF339. I'm very familiar with LCD-3f through Glenn OTL, Studio Six and Oblivion so I know what it's capable of.
> 
> Last listen before packing up for the trip back to Canberra this morning.


Is the D10 your DAC? I find the LF339 scales marvelously with good DACs. Do you have the yggy around to compare?


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> Is the D10 your DAC? I find the LF339 scales marvelously with good DACs. Do you have the yggy around to compare?



Ah that was in Sydney where I was using D10 or the Burson for DAC duties. Now back in Canberra after 3.5 hours drive. LF339 is in the rack and Yggy is feeding it. Good lord it's been 3 months since I use this system. How I miss it. Yggy is Yggy. There is no comparison.  

Using HD800 now ... again haven't heard the HD800 for 3 months.   Next will slot in the ZMF Verite Open.


----------



## UntilThen

All this while I have not use Verite with LF339. I don't know why. So this is the first time I heard Verite through LF339. It's incredible ! 

The last 3 months was a hiatus from headphone listening for me. I was content to use what gear I have in Sydney. It's like I need a break from Head-Fi. Now it's all coming back and I'm finding LF339 doing a dun good job.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

cddc said:


> Dude, OTL amps are normally for high-Z headphones, like HD800, HD650, T1, etc. But you are using them to drive low-Z planars? Is La Figaro 339 not an OTL amp, or am I missing something....
> 
> And you said LCD-3f sounds great on LF339, kinda hard to believe...but it may well be.



LF339 has been pretty well documented as an OTL that is capable of driving lower z phones well. I believe someone measured the output impedence early on in this thread and it is much lower than the ~100 ohms of most OTL amps. 5998 or 421A power tubes drop it even lower. I've heard the LCD-2C on the LF339, not my favourite headphone signature but it definitely drove it well, didn't feel anything was lacking.



UntilThen said:


> Again I agree. I prefer Tung Sol 5998, 7236 and Bendix 6080 over the over priced GEC 6as7g. It's individual preference though. These days I'm very happy with the cheap Svetlana 6H13C. Fortunately the LF339 still sound good with the cheaper power tubes.



All great tubes, the Tung Sol/Chatham 6080 and 6AS7G are rarer to find but sound just about as good. I agree the Svetlanas are underrated, really beautiful warm sound, the technicalities are not missed compared to their tone. My personal favourite tube is still the GEC, but the current asking prices for those are ridiculous. Will burn them up for special occasions 



UntilThen said:


> All this while I have not use Verite with LF339. I don't know why. So this is the first time I heard Verite through LF339. It's incredible !
> 
> The last 3 months was a hiatus from headphone listening for me. I was content to use what gear I have in Sydney. It's like I need a break from Head-Fi. Now it's all coming back and I'm finding LF339 doing a dun good job.



LF339+ Verite or any ZMF headphones is something I've always wanted to try. I imagine it is the best of both worlds from  my HD650 and 800. A mighty stack you have there!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Yuking is currently in the process of making the amps for the recent Drop purchase. Expecting some new users possibly on this thread soon! Work on my custom order will begin after the Drop amps are made


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> LF339+ Verite or any ZMF headphones is something I've always wanted to try. I imagine it is the best of both worlds from my HD650 and 800. A mighty stack you have there!



Thank you.   I had Eikon and Atticus before. Verite is my 3rd ZMF headphone.

That rack has seen quite a few amps come and gone. There was a time I had 3 tube amps in it and was busy inserting my headphones into any of them. I had Glenn OTL, WA22 and Studio Six in that rack. I do think the LF339 is good enough to sit there.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Work on my custom order will begin after the Drop amps are made



I'll watching how your custom amp turn out. Intrigue to see the build.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> Thank you.   I had Eikon and Atticus before. Verite is my 3rd ZMF headphone.
> 
> That rack has seen quite a few amps come and gone. There was a time I had 3 tube amps in it and was busy inserting my headphones into any of them. I had Glenn OTL, WA22 and Studio Six in that rack. I do think the LF339 is good enough to sit there.


What are your thoughts on the differences between LF339 and the other amps, especially the Glenn OTL? Have always been interested in hearing one. I imagine its sound is even more customisable with the additional sockets that can be rolled.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> What are your thoughts on the differences between LF339 and the other amps, especially the Glenn OTL? Have always been interested in hearing one. I imagine its sound is even more customisable with the additional sockets that can be rolled.



Articulating differences between amps takes time and effort. I have sold off the Glenn OTL a year ago and about 2 months ago, I sold off the Studio Six. I'm left with Oblivion now ... and La Figaro of course.

Here's my layman review of Oblivion with comparisons against Glenn OTL and Studio Six.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oblivion-amp-by-ultrasonic-studios.24108/reviews

I'm kind of lazy now to do any comparisons (I just want to listen to music with these gear  ) ... someday I might post something on LF339 against the other amps.

If I had to think of some attributes that stands out for La Figaro, it would be:-

1. Bass weight. This is what makes it special.
2. Clarity. So in addition to bass weight, it is still very clear in the high frequencies.
3. Power - this a powerful amp. It will make the headphone come alive.
4. Soundstage - is pretty wide.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> Articulating differences between amps takes time and effort. I have sold off the Glenn OTL a year ago and about 2 months ago, I sold off the Studio Six. I'm left with Oblivion now ... and La Figaro of course.
> 
> Here's my layman review of Oblivion with comparisons against Glenn OTL and Studio Six.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oblivion-amp-by-ultrasonic-studios.24108/reviews
> ...


Totally understand, and I definitely agree with all those points. Easily tweaked with tube rolling too


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> The quest for a setup that is very pleasing in musical enjoyment doesn't have to stretch to mega dollars amps and headphones.
> 
> I've heard many setups of more expensive amps and headphones but these T1.2 and HD650 with La Figaro 339 should satisfy all but the most demanding audiophiles. I spend a couple of hours today listening to this setup and I give it the nod of approval. LF339 presents music with such dynamics, clarity and satisfying bass that it's easy to loose yourself to music and the hours just slip away.



Of your Beyer T1, LCD-3, and ZMF Verite, which do you think synergizes best with the 339?  Which has the best bass?  Both impact and detail.


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Of your Beyer T1, LCD-3, and ZMF Verite, which do you think synergizes best with the 339?  Which has the best bass?  Both impact and detail.



That's going to be an interesting test.  Best bass - impact and details? Let me listen for a couple of days and I'll get back to you.

It's the T1.2 not the T1.1. The later version has boosted bass. 

I was actually enjoying the HD800 with LF339 for it's intoxicating details until you pose this question. So now we have to consider bass. That means HD800 is definitely off the radar. My first thought would be:-

1. LCD-3f
2. T1.2
3. Verite

Now as I compensate the volume for each headphone, I'm not so sure.   T1.2 certainly have the high frequencies dial back compared to the other 2, so you'll loose a bit of details compared to the other 2 but the bass is lower.

That said all 3 headphones are certainly enjoyable with Yggdrasil > La Figaro 339. Very different presentation though.


----------



## adeadcrab

Sometimes I feel the Focal Elex could give me more bass through the LF339i, preamp outs or headphone out - I don't think the LF339/i boosts bass all that much. A testament to its character imo. A little boost but not a lot.
Waiting to try the Empyrean from the 339i


----------



## UntilThen

LF339 is not a bass machine. The bass weight produced is impactful, tight and controlled. It's unlike the WA5LE with 300B tubes that I heard. That is certainly more tubey. 

It's a matter of preference but I certainly prefer impactful, tight and controlled bass. Glenn OTL and Studio Six are in this category that's why I like them.


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> That's going to be an interesting test.  Best bass - impact and details? Let me listen for a couple of days and I'll get back to you.
> 
> It's the T1.2 not the T1.1. The later version has boosted bass.
> 
> ...



These are the three headphones I'm most interested in at this point.  And probably will be for a while, either until I end up buying one of them or Zach at ZMF releases a planar of his own design!  I've got a pair of Beyer DT 880s and 990s, LCD-2C, and a pair of Aeolus.  I enjoy all of them very much, which is why I have interest in going up the brand chains.  I may try to pick one of these up in the next year or so.  So very interested to hear what someone thinks of them all on the 339!


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> For context, I've been through quite a few amps. Some of which I've owned simultaneously. Below are the amps I've owned in time sequence since 2016:-
> 
> Darkvoice 336se
> Feliks Elise
> ...



I see you have (had) similar setup to mine. I have lcd3f with burson cv2+, which is fantastic. I want to have a bit darker/warmer/tubey alternative to burson (which i will keep for sure as well). I have just bought wa22, but it seems it is neither warmer nor darker than burson (maybe it is not burnt in yet). How could you compare lcd3f combined with burson cv2/wa22/ La figaro? 

It seems la figaro may be the sound i am looking for. Tubey but with good soundstage/imaging/details. I was afraid of OTLs to be used with lcd3f, but you say la figaro coild do. I understand you still have both burson and la figaro so there is a difference in sound. You also do not still have wa22. 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## adeadcrab

I think LF339 may be similar to WA22, though I haven't heard both to compare. Tubes can be quite linear. Depends a lot on the tubes for 339i


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Agreed on the flexibility of tube rolling. The LF339 has inherently good technicalities with a really large soundstage, great imaging and details; its base tonality is also quite a warm, tubey and rounded sound. You can further tweak the tonality to your liking with warm power and driver tubes. The stock power tubes with tung sol mesh plate 6SJ7, or RCA 5693 are some of the warmer options I enjoyed. Other warm power tubes that are enjoyable would be RCA 6AS7G or Sylvania 6080.


----------



## xmdkq

bpiotrow13 said:


> I see you have (had) similar setup to mine. I have lcd3f with burson cv2+, which is fantastic. I want to have a bit darker/warmer/tubey alternative to burson (which i will keep for sure as well). I have just bought wa22, but it seems it is neither warmer nor darker than burson (maybe it is not burnt in yet). How could you compare lcd3f combined with burson cv2/wa22/ La figaro?
> 
> It seems la figaro may be the sound i am looking for. Tubey but with good soundstage/imaging/details. I was afraid of OTLs to be used with lcd3f, but you say la figaro coild do. I understand you still have both burson and la figaro so there is a difference in sound. You also do not still have wa22.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.


I didn't do 336se for a long time, and then I did the upgraded version 336c of 336se, and then 336c stopped production, so I did a good job of 339s.Http://www.diybuy.net/thread-265820-1-3.html


----------



## UntilThen (Oct 23, 2020)

bpiotrow13 said:


> I see you have (had) similar setup to mine. I have lcd3f with burson cv2+, which is fantastic. I want to have a bit darker/warmer/tubey alternative to burson (which i will keep for sure as well). I have just bought wa22, but it seems it is neither warmer nor darker than burson (maybe it is not burnt in yet). How could you compare lcd3f combined with burson cv2/wa22/ La figaro?
> 
> It seems la figaro may be the sound i am looking for. Tubey but with good soundstage/imaging/details. I was afraid of OTLs to be used with lcd3f, but you say la figaro coild do. I understand you still have both burson and la figaro so there is a difference in sound. You also do not still have wa22.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.



I still have all of the 3 amps you mentioned except the WA22 is with my son. I bought the Burson Conductor V2+ from the local classified when I had Oblivion, Studio Six and Glenn OTL. I don't really need another amp then but I needed to find out for myself how that powerful Burson performed with 8.2w at 16 ohms.

Like you, I find the LCD-3f with CV2+ sounded excellent and for the price I paid, it was a bargain. You're right again when you said the WA22 is neither warmer nor darker than the CV2+. Granted you can tailor the tone quite a bit with different tubes but WA22 has always strike me as a tube amp with good dynamics and agile.

La Figaro 229 can be made to sound more tubey and darker... well relative to the Burson because I don't feel the LF339 is that tubey or dark, even with the Bendix 6080 power tubes. But it is warmer and more vibrant than the Burson. When I put the Burson and the LF339 side by side, I find myself using the LF339 more because I find the resultant tone with LCD-3f better.

A week has passed since I returned to Canberra and I still find the LF339 a great sounding OTL amp to my ears and as much as I find it interesting rotating HD800, T1.2, Verite and LCD-3f, I find myself using the LCD-3f with LF339 more. It has all the appealing traits that I look for - dynamics, clarity, details, slight warm, soundstage and impact.

There are no bad amps in the Burson Conductor V2+, WA22 and LF339 but it will be interesting to see which you prefer.

My ranking according to my ear preference would be 1) La Figaro 339  2) WA22  3) Burson Conductor V2+.

Can't believe I'm up awake at 5am and writing all these but it's the start of the weekend and golf beckons tomorrow and the music's great with these gear next to me...


----------



## UntilThen

I find swapping headphones more interesting than swapping tubes on the LF339... and more convenient.  

Using ZMF Verite Open now and it's great with LF339 !


----------



## adeadcrab

There is a thread for power tube rolling - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/

I found the 6AS7GA tubes to be nice and warm, one of these tubes was getting noisy though so I'm currently rocking the russian 6H13C which are pretty damn linear. Thinking about the 6AS7GA at the moment.. I do have two pairs after all.. and there seems to be a limitless supply of them on parts-express (https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-6as7-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612) 

In terms of warmth 6AS7GA > Bendix 6080WB. I've heard the Phillips and Mullard 6080 are also tilted to warm.. another day perhaps. Of course there is the venerable RCA 6AS7 proper, but I believe the smaller construction 6AS7GA is identical in terms of sound, just a different glass enclosure.


----------



## adeadcrab

Seems to me like the vented sides of the 339i chassis and refined transformer covers really help keep the new design running cool - it used to be I couldn't keep my hand on the amp for more than a few seconds without it being unbearably hot. Now it's really quite cool - must be better in the long-term for the internal components!


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> There is a thread for power tube rolling - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/
> 
> I found the 6AS7GA tubes to be nice and warm, one of these tubes was getting noisy though so I'm currently rocking the russian 6H13C which are pretty damn linear. Thinking about the 6AS7GA at the moment.. I do have two pairs after all.. and there seems to be a limitless supply of them on parts-express (https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-6as7-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612)
> 
> In terms of warmth 6AS7GA > Bendix 6080WB. I've heard the Phillips and Mullard 6080 are also tilted to warm.. another day perhaps. Of course there is the venerable RCA 6AS7 proper, but I believe the smaller construction 6AS7GA is identical in terms of sound, just a different glass enclosure.



I wasn't going to tube roll .... I thought I had given up on that. Sold most of my tubes together with the Glenn OTL and some goes to my son with the WA22.  

But here I still have 5998, Mullard 6080, RCA 6as7g, Svetlana 6H13C. Also have a pair of GE 6AS7GA back in Sydney.

As it is raining today, I might stay indoor and roll some of these tubes   

I can tell you though that the RCA 6as7g and GE 6as7ga isn't identical in terms of sound. The RCA is much warmer and more bloom. The Mullard 6080 is warm and sweet though, like a sweet candy haha.

Now to try the pair of Tung Sol 5998. This is my 2nd pair. The good pair is with my son !!! Perhaps I should get it back. May have to buy the Tung Sol 7236 again because I sold my NOS pair.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I still have all of the 3 amps you mentioned except the WA22 is with my son. I bought the Burson Conductor V2+ from the local classified when I had Oblivion, Studio Six and Glenn OTL. I don't really need another amp then but I needed to find out for myself how that powerful Burson performed with 8.2w at 16 ohms.
> 
> Like you, I find the LCD-3f with CV2+ sounded excellent and for the price I paid, it was a bargain. You're right again when you said the WA22 is neither warmer nor darker than the CV2+. Granted you can tailor the tone quite a bit with different tubes but WA22 has always strike me as a tube amp with good dynamics and agile.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for this. I do want to stay with no more than two amps for my lcd3f. Probably makes sense to stay with cv2 and a good otl (like le figaro), capable to drive lcd 3f. Wa22 and burson seem too close to eachnother in terms of sound, although wa22 looks awesome


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks very much for this. I do want to stay with no more than two amps for my lcd3f. Probably makes sense to stay with cv2 and a good otl (like le figaro), capable to drive lcd 3f. Wa22 and burson seem too close to eachnother in terms of sound, although wa22 looks awesome



What are you going to do with the WA22 then?  

What the bug bites deep, you will end up with several amps and headphones like me haha.


----------



## UntilThen

Rolled in Mullard 6080. Left channel has no sound. I thought the amp malfunction. It turns out to be a defective left driver. Fortunately I have a spare pair of Red RCA hots. Now it's sounding bright and warm. Yes bright and warm. Contradicting right? The Mullard 6080 is certainly brighter than the Bendix 6080wb. The latter is darker and warmer.

These Mullard 6080s certainly sound good and glows beautifully too. 

Gosh I don't think I'll be back tube rolling. Had an overdosed of that with Elise, Euforia, Glenn OTL, Studio Six and previously my old LF339.


----------



## UntilThen

Unfortunately one of my 5998 has some noise. So will leave it aside.   

These RCA 6as7g sound surprisingly good. Haven't use them for a while. Warmer for sure.

Rolling in different headphones and tubes, there are variety of tone to play with. Underlying all these, the sound signature of La Figaro 339 is unmistakable. It's a very nice sounding OTL amp and it has been on the scene for 10 years already.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Nice, thanks



UntilThen said:


> What are you going to do with the WA22 then?
> 
> What the bug bites deep, you will end up with several amps and headphones like me haha.



That is something I would like to avoid... lcd3f and burson are staying. Wa22 is seems just too close to burson. I was looking something more tubey to have two different sound signatures  I need to listen to wa22 for a couple of days, i have just bought it..  seems i should have bought le figaro instead... i was just agraidbof how OTL would work with lcd3f...


----------



## bpiotrow13

Besides i do not have a place to keep all that stuff, i need to live with the below stand...


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> That is something I would like to avoid... lcd3f and burson are staying. Wa22 is seems just too close to burson. I was looking something more tubey to have two different sound signatures  I need to listen to wa22 for a couple of days, i have just bought it..  seems i should have bought le figaro instead... i was just agraidbof how OTL would work with lcd3f...



I wouldn't really say the WA22 is really close to CV2+. Someday I have to take back the WA22 from my son. I do like the WA22 too but it's just that now I'm more impressed with the snappier La Figaro 339. 

This is the rack when I had the WA22, Studio Six and Glenn OTL. It's hard to justify any change at that point in time but I did move on.  


Along with that change, I sold off all my golden nuggets.  This lot went for US$1200 but perhaps I should have kept them because these are the most quiet tubes that I had in  my collection.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Oct 24, 2020)

@UntilThen super setup! How would you compare those amps? Also against burson? Which is the most colorful? Do they all work well with lcd3?

Edit, one more question. Did you use in wa22 the balanced input/output or just rca/jack? I wander if this can affect sound.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> @UntilThen super setup! How would you compare those amps? Also against burson? Which is the most colorful? Do they all work well with lcd3?
> 
> Edit, one more question. Did you use in wa22 the balanced input/output or just rca/jack? I wander if this can affect sound.



Thanks ! Those 3 amps work very well with LCD-3f and I prefer them over the Burson. Tonally yes. I'm not even talking about price, aesthetics, features. Perhaps I just prefer the sonics from these tube amps over the solid state amps which I've had - which I've stated before included Ragnarok, Jotunheim and the Burson Conductor CV2+. Again that's just me... and I wouldn't be surprised there are quite a handful of others.  

I wouldn't go into a detail comparison of the amps here (and they are very good tube amps regardless of price and uniqueness) because I'm here to talk about the La Figaro 339. And no I'm not being sponsored to talk nice things about the LF339 nor do I know the designer Yuking.  

I look for incision and slam and the La Figaro 339 provides that. If I didn't think that LF339 thrills and impresses me then I won't be posting here. My view is that La Figaro 339 stands up to the esteem company here and held it's head up high with it's sonics. 

I'm using the WA22 in balanced mode - both input and output. xlr balanced connection between Yggdrasil and WA22 and my headphones have balanced xlr connections. There's quite a difference between balanced and se in the WA22. So yes use the balanced connections all the way with the WA22 if you can. This is true also for Ragnarok and the other amps that I have that provides balanced design. However I'm not saying that the balanced amps sound better or have more slam than the SE amps like the Glenn OTL or the La Figaro 339. In fact I'm most impressed with the Glenn OTL and La Figaro 339 even though they are not balanced in design.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Thanks, very helpful. Need to sit and listen for a while. Figaro 339 has intrigued me as wa22 (very good amp anyway) is not as tubey as i thought. Le figaro seems to be the one also able to rive planars, which is not always the case for OTLs.


----------



## UntilThen

It is strange that while chasing headphone amps, it is this vintage stereo amp from Sansui that is really sizzling, penetrating, with the greatest slam and headphones sounds electrifying when plug into it. It's just a shame that I can't readily bring it along with me to Canberra - it's 31 backbreaking kilos !

The Beyer T1.2 turns into a Cougar (it's usually Garfield, which is not bad) when plug into this. 

Ok now back to the Le Figaro.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Custom Amp updates

Work on my custom build has been going well! Yuking has been exceptionally thoughtful and meticulous throughout the build process and carefully explained all the changes made. There were some delays due to the output coupling capacitors I originally chose being too large to fit under the top cap. I will be using 2x mundorf evo oil caps now that still require a slightly larger top cover. They’ve just arrived today and will be fitted along with the power supply circuit in the coming days. For now, the signal circuit and transformers are in place, looking very neat, pretty and colourful!













Parts list:
-BHC power supply caps
-Mundorf EVO Oil output coupling caps
-Mundorf Supreme Silver in Oil bypass caps
-DACT CT2 mono stepped attenuators
-Single crystal copper insulated wiring for the signal pathway
-Gold plated wiring for power and heater circuits 

Super excited for the end product! More pictures to come


----------



## UntilThen

Looking good. What driver and power tubes are going to be used for this build?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> Looking good. What driver and power tubes are going to be used for this build?


6AS7/6080 for power tubes, L63/6C5/6J5 for input. They can also take EF80/86 with adapters


----------



## UntilThen

I've use GEC L63 in the Glenn OTL. Similar sounding to the GEC B36 which I also have at one time. Then I sold them all because I was so done with buying tubes through the years.  

I love the EF80 / EF86 tubes. Great tone.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Internals are done! Testing begins today


----------



## UntilThen

Outstanding work. Symmetrical and so neat. I would love to hear this custom build compared to my standard LF339.  

It's been 2 weeks now back to Canberra. I still reach for the LF339 every night.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Up and running as expected. Can't wait to hear it myself! Have some shoulder shaped L63 tubes and GEC EF86 on the way to pair with GEC 6AS7




UntilThen said:


> Outstanding work. Symmetrical and so neat. I would love to hear this custom build compared to my standard LF339.
> 
> It's been 2 weeks now back to Canberra. I still reach for the LF339 every night.


If you're ever down in Melbourne you're more than welcome to come and have a listen once it arrives


----------



## UntilThen

I will get myself to Melbourne someday and thanks for the invite.  

I almost bought a pair of these sometime ago but I didn't because my interest in tubes was tapering off.


Instead I bought a pair of these to try out on the Glenn OTL amp. It's a very good tone to my ears and I've heard a lot of drivers in the Glenn OTL.


----------



## UntilThen

When you get hold of your LF339i, I hope you will do it justice by taking some great photos.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> When you get hold of your LF339i, I hope you will do it justice by taking some great photos.


That is for certain  Will also be reviewing a lot of the different L63/6J5/6C5 tubes, which can be used in pairs with adapter in amps that take 6SN7 (admittedly more common)


----------



## BackwardPawn

UntilThen said:


> Outstanding work. Symmetrical and so neat. I would love to hear this custom build compared to my standard LF339.
> 
> It's been 2 weeks now back to Canberra. I still reach for the LF339 every night.


I agree--I really like the symmetry.  When I fixed my La Figaro, one of my P2P connections was at an odd angle, but the connection was good so I went on.  This makes me want to go back and fix it.  Straight lines just sound so much better.


----------



## BackwardPawn (Oct 30, 2020)

BackwardPawn said:


> I agree--I really like the symmetry.  When I fixed my La Figaro, one of my P2P connections was at an odd angle, but the connection was good so I went on.  This makes me want to go back and fix it.  Straight lines just sound so much better.


I just opened my amp to check another issue, but was noticing my poor soldering work.  Story here is that my soldering iron conked out and I called a neighbor who does electronics.  He told me to bring the amp over.  It turned out that he was using a plumbing iron for electronics and just reduced the time.  So, as a result, my lead-free solder joint got overheated and oxidized.  Will these black joints affect the tone at all or do they just look bad?  Its been this way for several years, but if its affecting the tone, I'll redo the work.


----------



## UntilThen

@BackwardPawn  any improvement you do to your LF339 would be worth it. 

I bought my LF339 from @tintinsnowydog  and he upgraded some stuff. Aside from looking good, it's a much better sounding amp than my old LF339. The high notes are more crystal clear, the mids more vibrant and the lows has more impact.  

So if your chassis is still good, it's doing some improvements. Of course the custom amp up above that Tintinsnowydog posted would be the ultimate - which is why I want to hear it.

This is my amp interior.


----------



## UntilThen

Week 3 with the LF339 in this setup. I reckon it's the best bang for your buck amp. I've been trying to put into words what it is that I find appealing about this amp sonic signature. To put it crudely, I find it more piercing in it's musical soundscape presentation. More crystal clear and penetrating. On top of that, it manage to wrap fast transients with tube warmth and a lovely bass presentation.

I'll put in an order (for a 2nd time  ) for a DNA Stratus but I am no hurry for that because the La Figaro 339 is titillating my aural senses right now. I think it will stay on the rack for a long time.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

BackwardPawn said:


> I just opened my amp to check another issue, but was noticing my poor soldering work.  Story here is that my soldering iron conked out and I called a neighbor who does electronics.  He told me to bring the amp over.  It turned out that he was using a plumbing iron for electronics and just reduced the time.  So, as a result, my lead-free solder joint got overheated and oxidized.  Will these black joints affect the tone at all or do they just look bad?  Its been this way for several years, but if its affecting the tone, I'll redo the work.


May or may not affect the tone, but it could potentially cause connective issues down the track. Keep an eye on it for sure




UntilThen said:


> @BackwardPawn  any improvement you do to your LF339 would be worth it.
> 
> I bought my LF339 from @tintinsnowydog  and he upgraded some stuff. Aside from looking good, it's a much better sounding amp than my old LF339. The high notes are more crystal clear, the mids more vibrant and the lows has more impact.
> 
> ...


Just swapped out some resistors for higher tolerance  Would be fun to roll some 0.47uF capacitors too; I plan on trying out some different ones once my amp arrives, dependent on space in the new chassis (it is a bit smaller than the old). 

My custom build is going well, yuking is experimenting with some changes to the power supply and doing further testing to ensure all is well. This is the first custom build for the new LF339i so a few slight design tweaks/optimisations and further customisations are expected.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Oct 31, 2020)

Was talking tonight with yuking (the amp maker for those who are new to this thread/amp). He has just discovered yesterday that all emails to his public email addresses were being blocked since a few years back, and can't access or create new emails any more. *If anyone needs to contact him directly with orders/questions/anything else, please mention it on this thread and tag me or message me directly to pass it on. *Yuking only reads and writes English messages through a translator app, so it may be easier and less likely for something to be lost in translation if you go through me as a human translator


----------



## BackwardPawn

UntilThen said:


> @BackwardPawn  any improvement you do to your LF339 would be worth it.
> 
> I bought my LF339 from @tintinsnowydog  and he upgraded some stuff. Aside from looking good, it's a much better sounding amp than my old LF339. The high notes are more crystal clear, the mids more vibrant and the lows has more impact.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your amp does sound better than mine, but I'm not good enough with electronics to start experimenting too much.  Maybe I'll get a Crack to play with.  I replaced the resistors because one of them burned out and took an earphone with it.  The new resistors sound much better, but I'm worried that the oxidation is a problem.  Also didn't mean to throw my neighbor under the bus as he was extremely helpful.  I just wish I'd gotten a new iron when he said he'd been using his plumbing iron.  I think his low heat iron was in storage.


----------



## BackwardPawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## UntilThen

BackwardPawn said:


> I just wish I'd gotten a new iron



I thought you were talking about golf irons.  because I just got a new Callaway set yesterday and I'll be eagerly hitting the fairway today. My twin love now. Golfing and music.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Was talking tonight with yuking (the amp maker for those who are new to this thread/amp). He has just discovered yesterday that all emails to his public email addresses were being blocked since a few years back, and can't access or create new emails any more. *If anyone needs to contact him directly with orders/questions/anything else, please mention it on this thread and tag me or message me directly to pass it on. *Yuking only reads and writes English messages through a translator app, so it may be easier and less likely for something to be lost in translation if you go through me as a human translator



That's great. We need someone who can act as translator with Yuking.


----------



## BackwardPawn

UntilThen said:


> I thought you were talking about golf irons.  because I just got a new Callaway set yesterday and I'll be eagerly hitting the fairway today. My twin love now. Golfing and music.


lol.  I haven't gotten into golf, yet.  I spent my money on a new mountain bike over the summer, so not much money or time left for golf at the moment.


----------



## mordy

tintinsnowydog said:


> That is for certain  Will also be reviewing a lot of the different L63/6J5/6C5 tubes, which can be used in pairs with adapter in amps that take 6SN7 (admittedly more common)


Hi ttsyd,
I have some experience with the 6J5/6C5 family. These tubes are excellent and some people have sold off their 6SN7 tubes in favor of these tubes. There are some true bargains in this category - the all metal 6C5/6J5 tubes which sound very good.
Then you have the 6J5G tubes as well. The 6C5 is derived from from the 6J7 which is a pentode - the 6C5 is supposed to be the same tube with some of the internals disconnected to act as a triode.
There are many good deals on the 6J7/6J7G tubes as well. It uses the same adapter as the EL32 to 6SN7. 
ATM I am listening to a pair of Brimar 6J7G - very nice sound.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

mordy said:


> Hi ttsyd,
> I have some experience with the 6J5/6C5 family. These tubes are excellent and some people have sold off their 6SN7 tubes in favor of these tubes. There are some true bargains in this category - the all metal 6C5/6J5 tubes which sound very good.
> Then you have the 6J5G tubes as well. The 6C5 is derived from from the 6J7 which is a pentode - the 6C5 is supposed to be the same tube with some of the internals disconnected to act as a triode.
> There are many good deals on the 6J7/6J7G tubes as well. It uses the same adapter as the EL32 to 6SN7.
> ATM I am listening to a pair of Brimar 6J7G - very nice sound.


That's great to hear mordy! Have been closely following the dedicated 6J5 thread and have many tubes on the way. Am excited to hear how the super affordable black metals one sound in particular, have managed to source a pair of most US brands to roll through.  

That's interesting for the 6J7 how it can use EL32 adapters, had not considered that. I wonder if there's any complications strapping the pentode into a triode via adapter instead of internally, especially if 6J7 straight --> 6J5 instead of 6SN7. Will keep an eye out for Brimar 6C5/6J7 for sure. Thanks!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Testing is complete and the amp can now take L63/6J5/6C5 as well as EF86 and EF80 via adapters. Yuking had to do some slight changes to the fixed bias circuitry to facilitate this. Amp will be burned in for a few more days and then shipped out some time next week. Excited!


----------



## UntilThen

BackwardPawn said:


> lol.  I haven't gotten into golf, yet.  I spent my money on a new mountain bike over the summer, so not much money or time left for golf at the moment.



There was a time when I would be excited over a new mountain bike too but alas there are too many things to occupy me now.  

I haven't change the tubes on my La Figaro 339 for 2 weeks. Still using RCA 5693 Red Hots and Mullard 6080. Life's good when this amp can thrill me with cheap affordable tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

mordy said:


> Hi ttsyd,
> I have some experience with the 6J5/6C5 family. These tubes are excellent and some people have sold off their 6SN7 tubes in favor of these tubes. There are some true bargains in this category - the all metal 6C5/6J5 tubes which sound very good.
> Then you have the 6J5G tubes as well. The 6C5 is derived from from the 6J7 which is a pentode - the 6C5 is supposed to be the same tube with some of the internals disconnected to act as a triode.
> There are many good deals on the 6J7/6J7G tubes as well. It uses the same adapter as the EL32 to 6SN7.
> ATM I am listening to a pair of Brimar 6J7G - very nice sound.



Ah.... Mordy.... so you're the one who have bought all the good 6J5/6C5 tubes. I must raid your inventory.


----------



## mordy

tintinsnowydog said:


> That's great to hear mordy! Have been closely following the dedicated 6J5 thread and have many tubes on the way. Am excited to hear how the super affordable black metals one sound in particular, have managed to source a pair of most US brands to roll through.
> 
> That's interesting for the 6J7 how it can use EL32 adapters, had not considered that. I wonder if there's any complications strapping the pentode into a triode via adapter instead of internally, especially if 6J7 straight --> 6J5 instead of 6SN7. Will keep an eye out for Brimar 6C5/6J7 for sure. Thanks!


I am not sure if the 6J7 can be put straight into a 6J5 socket - I think that the pinout will not match. You may need a dedicated adapter. 
If there is hum using the 6J7 in the EL32 adapter (same pinout) you can connect pins 1 and 8 with a little jumper. Pins 1&8 are easy to identify - they are located on each side of the guide pin of the tube. 
The metal 6J7 are very inexpensive as well if bought right. RCA, GE and Ken-Rad are good bets for both the 6J7 and 6C5/6J5 all metal tubes. My theory is that these tubes are very inexpensive because there is zero tube glow and they may not look that pretty, especially with a little rust on them (but the rust has no effect on the sound; only on the price!).


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Testing is complete and the amp can now take L63/6J5/6C5 as well as EF86 and EF80 via adapters. Yuking had to do some slight changes to the fixed bias circuitry to facilitate this. Amp will be burned in for a few more days and then shipped out some time next week. Excited!



It sure is starting to look good now. I must confess I didn't like the look of the naked power transformer looks initially but it's starting to grow on me. Even the handle which I question why it would be necessary, has kind of given the LF339i it's own identity. 

Now the question would be, how quiet would this amp be with the custom parts and very neat layout be. 

Well someday I will have to make my way to Melbourne to sample it. I'm excited for you too. Don't we all when we are about to get a new amp.


----------



## UntilThen

mordy said:


> I am not sure if the 6J7 can be put straight into a 6J5 socket - I think that the pinout will not match. You may need a dedicated adapter.
> If there is hum using the 6J7 in the EL32 adapter (same pinout) you can connect pins 1 and 8 with a little jumper. Pins 1&8 are easy to identify - they are located on each side of the guide pin of the tube.
> The metal 6J7 are very inexpensive as well if bought right. RCA, GE and Ken-Rad are good bets for both the 6J7 and 6C5/6J5 all metal tubes. My theory is that these tubes are very inexpensive because there is zero tube glow and they may not look that pretty, especially with a little rust on them (but the rust has no effect on the sound; only on the price!).



You're right there. Yuking produce the La Figaro 339 in it's standard form to use 6J7 or 5693 as drivers. You can also use EF80 / EF86 using special adapters, either from Yuking or MrsXuLing on ebay.

However he can also customised a La Figaro 339i using 6J5 / L63 as drivers - which is what TinTinSnowDog is getting. Additionally, he has also make it possible to use EF80 and EF86 using adapters in this customised amp. I believe you cannot use 6J7 in this amp but I could be wrong.

ttsd told me that Yuking can customised the amp to use whatever drivers you choose. It's a custom build after all.


----------



## mordy

UntilThen said:


> Ah.... Mordy.... so you're the one who have bought all the good 6J5/6C5 tubes. I must raid your inventory.


Hi UT,
Don't know what your tolerance is for rust lol....Have maybe two dozen of 6C5/6J5 tubes - they are still quite inexpensive, especially if bought in small lots.




I got a Ken-Rad that looked worse than this - covered it up with hi temp self-fusing black silicone tape - sounds just fine.
Hre is what is available today:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=6C5+tube&_sacat=0
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...83077&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=6C5+tube


----------



## mordy

UntilThen said:


> You're right there. Yuking produce the La Figaro 339 in it's standard form to use 6J7 or 5693 as drivers. You can also use EF80 / EF86 using special adapters, either from Yuking or MrsXuLing on ebay.
> 
> However he can also customised a La Figaro 339i using 6J5 / L63 as drivers - which is what TinTinSnowDog is getting. Additionally, he has also make it possible to use EF80 and EF86 using adapters in this customised amp. I believe you cannot use 6J7 in this amp but I could be wrong.
> 
> ttsd told me that Yuking can customised the amp to use whatever drivers you choose. It's a custom build after all.


You could ask him if you can use the 6J7 with an adapter in the 6J5 sockets - I think that it is entirely possible.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

mordy said:


> I am not sure if the 6J7 can be put straight into a 6J5 socket - I think that the pinout will not match. You may need a dedicated adapter.
> If there is hum using the 6J7 in the EL32 adapter (same pinout) you can connect pins 1 and 8 with a little jumper. Pins 1&8 are easy to identify - they are located on each side of the guide pin of the tube.
> The metal 6J7 are very inexpensive as well if bought right. RCA, GE and Ken-Rad are good bets for both the 6J7 and 6C5/6J5 all metal tubes. My theory is that these tubes are very inexpensive because there is zero tube glow and they may not look that pretty, especially with a little rust on them (but the rust has no effect on the sound; only on the price!).


I'm sure an adapter will be needed. I have only seen 2x EL32--> 6SN7 but not --> 6J5. I'm sure they would be similar. Thanks for the note on hum, will keep that in mind!



UntilThen said:


> It sure is starting to look good now. I must confess I didn't like the look of the naked power transformer looks initially but it's starting to grow on me. Even the handle which I question why it would be necessary, has kind of given the LF339i it's own identity.
> 
> Now the question would be, how quiet would this amp be with the custom parts and very neat layout be.
> 
> Well someday I will have to make my way to Melbourne to sample it. I'm excited for you too. Don't we all when we are about to get a new amp.


The exposed transformer look definitely will take some getting used to, and I will invest in something to cover up the amp when not in use too. Certainly exciting!



mordy said:


> Hi UT,
> Don't know what your tolerance is for rust lol....Have maybe two dozen of 6C5/6J5 tubes - they are still quite inexpensive, especially if bought in small lots.
> 
> I got a Ken-Rad that looked worse than this - covered it up with hi temp self-fusing black silicone tape - sounds just fine.
> ...



It's a fashion statement! And oh how I wish my ebay looked like that, a supermarket range of offerings!

https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?...e&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=6c5 this is what it looks like from Australia...


----------



## tintinsnowydog

mordy said:


> You could ask him if you can use the 6J7 with an adapter in the 6J5 sockets - I think that it is entirely possible.


I think it is entirely possible too. Will msg yuking to confirm. He is short on some parts right now however that make octal--> octal adapters inconvenient. If EF8x pentodes are possible I'm sure the 6J7s are too. Just would have to check the biasing and such. Will ask mrsxuling on ebay or Deyan on headfi for the adapters once confirmed


----------



## UntilThen

mordy said:


> Hi UT,
> Don't know what your tolerance is for rust lol....Have maybe two dozen of 6C5/6J5 tubes - they are still quite inexpensive, especially if bought in small lots.



Good lord. I'm very OCD with tube conditions. I would have a fit if that rusty tube is in my inventory haha. But if you have a means to make that tube sing then I guess you can close your eyes and listen to the music.


----------



## UntilThen

There you go. From Down Under

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CBS-Hytron...686786?hash=item1cc8d80dc2:g:f7YAAOSwF7lcWDxs


----------



## mordy

UntilThen said:


> Good lord. I'm very OCD with tube conditions. I would have a fit if that rusty tube is in my inventory haha. But if you have a means to make that tube sing then I guess you can close your eyes and listen to the music.


No need to close the eyes! Took Ol' Rusty to the beauty salon - black pieces of silicone tape and a blue rubber band for the bottom rim did the trick.



The scotch tape is for a handwritten label Ken-Rad 6C5.


----------



## UntilThen

The salon treatment sure make a difference.


----------



## mordy

Here is something prettier - a pair of Brimar 6J7G flanked by an army of 6N12S tubes:


----------



## rayshader (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone here with the 336se having moved up to the 339i along the way? I am tempted on replacing my Dv 336se that quit on me recently with the Lafigaro. Is there any hum if any? Usually with the dv the hum disappears with usage depending on the tube.  That said I enjoy the dv very much, especially the preout function to the poweramp. Just curious if the 339i preout derives from all the tube stages like the Dv. Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

I had the 336se very early in my Head-Fi journey. It was my first tube amp purchase. Bought it 2nd hand but it gave me a lot of joy. Along with that I bought my first 2 headphones - hd650 and DT880. 336se can be very erratic with tubes - some tubes would be quiet, others noisy, even though the tubes were ok. But when it had the right tubes in it, boy it sure did rumble.

I move up to the 339 not the 339i and the step up is significant. It's almost double the joy.  Fortunately by the time I got the 339, I had a lot more tubes and a lot more that were acceptably quiet and sounding good. With the 339, my ears were opened to what is possible with a good tube amp and headphone. Been through a lot of tube amps since then but the 339 still thrills.


----------



## Galapac

rayshader said:


> Anyone here with the 336se having moved up to the 339i along the way? I am tempted on replacing my Dv 336se that quit on me recently with the Lafigaro. Is there any hum if any? Usually with the dv the hum disappears with usage depending on the tube.  That said I enjoy the dv very much, especially the preout function to the poweramp. Just curious if the 339i preout derives from all the tube stages like the Dv. Thanks.


I still have both. Right now the 336se is used with my record player and my 339i is for my headphones. Both serve their purposes quite nicely. There is hum as there always will be but depending on your tube choices and headphones some combinations are almost negligible. The fun of tube rolling!


----------



## xmdkq

rayshader said:


> Anyone here with the 336se having moved up to the 339i along the way? I am tempted on replacing my Dv 336se that quit on me recently with the Lafigaro. Is there any hum if any? Usually with the dv the hum disappears with usage depending on the tube.  That said I enjoy the dv very much, especially the preout function to the poweramp. Just curious if the 339i preout derives from all the tube stages like the Dv. Thanks.


336 is my early product. 339 has a great improvement and its performance has been greatly improved.


----------



## rayshader (Nov 7, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> I had the 336se very early in my Head-Fi journey. It was my first tube amp purchase. Bought it 2nd hand but it gave me a lot of joy. Along with that I bought my first 2 headphones - hd650 and DT880. 336se can be very erratic with tubes - some tubes would be quiet, others noisy, even though the tubes were ok. But when it had the right tubes in it, boy it sure did rumble.
> 
> I move up to the 339 not the 339i and the step up is significant. It's almost double the joy.  Fortunately by the time I got the 339, I had a lot more tubes and a lot more that were acceptably quiet and sounding good. With the 339, my ears were opened to what is possible with a good tube amp and headphone. Been through a lot of tube amps since then but the 339 still thrills.



Likewise, 336se was my maiden voyage into the world of tubes, what have I been missing all these times? The soundstage generated from tubes remains something truly special unknown to me prior. I concur totally, tubes can be a hit and miss. Finding a keeper would stir me to look for another exact twin. Insofar, my fav combo is Raytheon vt-231 with Russian 6H5C. Now doubling the joy as you have so eloquently put sounds truly tempting for the 399. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.



Galapac said:


> I still have both. Right now the 336se is used with my record player and my 339i is for my headphones. Both serve their purposes quite nicely. There is hum as there always will be but depending on your tube choices and headphones some combinations are almost negligible. The fun of tube rolling!



I assume you hooked up the phono stage to the dv336? Yes hum is part of the ownership that I am aware of, as stated with the above my fav combo on the 336, I get a dark n quiet background, balanced all rounder basically. I am just curious what’s your fav combo if any for your 339? I understand 339 with adapter opens another channel of venture. Thx for sharing.



xmdkq said:


> 336 is my early product. 339 has a great improvement and its performance has been greatly improved.



Good to know thank you.


----------



## mordy

Galapac said:


> I still have both. Right now the 336se is used with my record player and my 339i is for my headphones. Both serve their purposes quite nicely. There is hum as there always will be but depending on your tube choices and headphones some combinations are almost negligible. The fun of tube rolling!


"If they make it, it hums." _Old tube audiophile proverb_


----------



## rayshader (Nov 8, 2020)

Just to share, since xmdkq has replied earlier, I have taken the liberty to pm him. Since I am able to converse in Chinese, the dialogue quickly warmed up to be a rather engaging one. From our brief exchange, he shared at his semi retired status, he is trying to focus on the production based on interest rather than purely just a commercial venture so to speak. Thus being hands on from the design to the production under his supervision, his team remains small. More like a boutique outtake rather than just stacking up the figures. I can only imagine if he had intended to enlarge the scale of production, outsourcing within China should not be of an issue. He shared some of the special models made with beefy components crowding the entire chassis to a very limited numbers available. Infact when I shared my DV336se had failed to output any music, he gave me a tip and just one to check the underside of the output PCB. Curiously I opened up the unit myself and laughed, there was indeed an issue of a component touching the case ever so slightly. He was absolutely right! What can I expect from the man who created the unit himself. I got that issue fixed myself and the 336se has been up and working since. Before I could share my joy with him, he sent me a few photos of a silver version of the DV336se featuring Vishay output film caps. Off memory I do not recall the existence of such a model. He went to the store in the morning to dig up the unit in hope to offer me with a better 336se. He offered to mod the unit with better parts throughout including the replacement to better tubes to improve the unit knowing how the 336se was my first tube amp and what it all meant. However, he remains firm on the 339i being the superior product out of the two. Well I am glad for the conversation from just a night prior that provided me with a better insight into his products and even more so to the generosity bestowed by the man himself. It truly has been a pleasure.






Thank you xmdkq!


----------



## UntilThen

Thanks for sharing this @rayshader . With no manufacturer or amp builder to please, I can only say that the LF339 produces an astonishing level of SQ excitement. Couple with the low cost, this amp is absolute great value.

LF339 has the grit and bite to the overall tone. Along with a solid bass presentation, I find listening to music with LCD-3f and LF339 fed by Yggdrasil very satisfying. 

I refuse to make comparisons with some of of the known amps that I've had, such as Glenn Super 9 OTL, ALO Audio Studio Six and Oblivion. Needless to say, I'm very pleased with these amps too. However I find the LF339 stands with it's head held high in the midst of such company. Each of these amps have it's own uniqueness with their overall tone presentation. End game is a myth but I dare say that owning any of these amps, you can end your search and just enjoy the music. I single out the LF339 though for it's incredible value for money.


----------



## JKDJedi (Nov 10, 2020)

Long time fan of the Figaro amp and pleasantly surprised to see it driven by the 6J5 tubes (I recently got on the 6J5 bandwagon) so even more entruiged at the moment with this amp. My question is what simple mods is this community doing to the Figaro? And is the Drop version worth grabbing?
EDIT: I know I know..read the thread... doing that, answered the last one already


----------



## JKDJedi

adeadcrab said:


> Few pics this morning
> 
> 
> Ordered some RCA cables from ShenzenAudio for line out + pre out to the 789. The pre helps give the 789 a little bit of soundstage but it's nowhere close to plugging straight into the tubes.
> ...


Those 5693 have the same pin layout as the 6J5 ?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

JKDJedi said:


> Long time fan of the Figaro amp and pleasantly surprised to see it driven by the 6J5 tubes (I recently got on the 6J5 bandwagon) so even more entruiged at the moment with this amp. My question is what simple mods is this community doing to the Figaro? And is the Drop version worth grabbing?
> EDIT: I know I know..read the thread... doing that, answered the last one already





JKDJedi said:


> Those 5693 have the same pin layout as the 6J5 ?


There’s not too much modding that has been done with the amp, the internal parts are already quite good. I guess there are the output caps which you can change but the big ones under the top cap cover are very hard to access. Brown power supply caps too but would require removing and soldering them would be quite fiddly. Best option would be to custom order a build from Yuking and have upgraded parts added initially!

there are twoversions of the amp, the 6SJ7/5693 and the 6J5/variants which are different pinouts. I dont think the 6J5 one is commercially available as of now (may have been in past) but yuking can do a custom order with any input tube


----------



## JKDJedi

tintinsnowydog said:


> There’s not too much modding that has been done with the amp, the internal parts are already quite good. I guess there are the output caps which you can change but the big ones under the top cap cover are very hard to access. Brown power supply caps too but would require removing and soldering them would be quite fiddly. Best option would be to custom order a build from Yuking and have upgraded parts added initially!
> 
> there are twoversions of the amp, the 6SJ7/5693 and the 6J5/variants which are different pinouts. I dont think the 6J5 one is commercially available as of now (may have been in past) but yuking can do a custom order with any input tube


Thanks for the reply, I sent you a PM before reading this.


----------



## UntilThen

This weekend I returned to Sydney after being away for 4 weeks. Awaiting me are the hd650, la figaro 339, burson conductor v2+ and topping d10. The rest of the gear are in Canberra. A tale of 2 cities for me.  

Using just Topping D10 > La Figaro 339 > HD650, I could not fault the musical presentation. It's a cheap package by today's standard but sound good. Very good indeed. Forget about big dollars item gear. These are value for money. HD650 was my 2nd headphone since I started in 2015 but it's still sounding ..... well just great.   

Tubes in the LF339 are Mullard EF80 with adapters and GE 6as7ga. Now the GE 6as7ga were $10 each from https://www.partsconnexion.com/. One of the first few tubes I bought in this tubey hobby.


----------



## adeadcrab

Underrated power tubes (6AS7GA)...


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 13, 2020)

adeadcrab said:


> Underrated power tubes (6AS7GA)...



I know you have said good things about the 6AS7GA.... no arguments from me. At just $11 each from https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-6as7-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612, you could buy a dozen to light up the Christmas tree. 

As I'm listening to it now, I'm thinking these do not sound like $11 each. They sound like a lot more. Much much much more and I hope Parts Express don't raise the price when they read this.


----------



## JKDJedi (Nov 13, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> I know you have said good things about the 6AS7GA.... no arguments from me. At just $11 each from https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-6as7-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612, you could buy a dozen to light up the Christmas tree.
> 
> As I'm listening to it now, I'm thinking these do not sound like $11 each. They sound like a lot more. Much much much more and I hope Parts Express don't raise the price when they read this.


Are those Mullard EF80 pentode tubes? (I googled it real quick..yes they are.)


----------



## UntilThen

Yes Jedi    EF80 are pentodes. So are the EF86. However with the adapters, they are used as strapped triodes here. I really like how these sound. Sometimes I like the more expensive EF86 better. At other times I'm thinking these EF80 are just as gorgeous, maybe a bit more mellow.

I really like the EF80, EF86 but they only work on my old LF399. On my 'new' LF339 which I bought from TinTinSnowyDog, those strapped triodes will wail like banshees. Not sure why.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> I know you have said good things about the 6AS7GA.... no arguments from me. At just $11 each from https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-6as7-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612, you could buy a dozen to light up the Christmas tree.
> 
> As I'm listening to it now, I'm thinking these do not sound like $11 each. They sound like a lot more. Much much much more and I hope Parts Express don't raise the price when they read this.


been that price for at least 5 years already


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Yes Jedi    EF80 are pentodes. So are the EF86. However with the adapters, they are used as strapped triodes here. I really like how these sound. Sometimes I like the more expensive EF86 better. At other times I'm thinking these EF80 are just as gorgeous, maybe a bit more mellow.
> 
> I really like the EF80, EF86 but they only work on my old LF399. On my 'new' LF339 which I bought from TinTinSnowyDog, those strapped triodes will wail like banshees. Not sure why.


I for awhile thought these were two element tubes....when I did the google search...s u r p r i s e !! A five element tube!   "A pentode adds two more components: a screen grid and a suppressor grid; these make the tube more efficient and increase power output". Well.. If Drop gets their act together on these guys.. gonna be hard to pass up on these beauties.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> been that price for at least 5 years already



I know ! They still have a lot of stock. It's either they have a lot of GE 6AS7GA or you and I have not been buying enough.


----------



## UntilThen

Jedi, you already have a 336se. It's only logical to progress to LF339 or LF339i. That jump is quite an ocean apart. If you've been enjoying your 336se for a few years, the jump to 339 will have you grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Jedi, you already have a 336se. It's only logical to progress to LF339 or LF339i. That jump is quite an ocean apart. If you've been enjoying your 336se for a few years, the jump to 339 will have you grinning from ear to ear.


That's what I'm counting on.. just waiting for the Drop .


----------



## UntilThen

Here's a cheap GEC EF86 for your collection. 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Z729-EF...193649569334?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Here's a cheap GEC EF86 for your collection.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Z729-EF...193649569334?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Jesus... now I'm wondering if I should do like TinTin and convert it to 6J5 .... Holy Price Curve Balls....


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> I know ! They still have a lot of stock. It's either they have a lot of GE 6AS7GA or you and I have not been buying enough.


Just put an order down for another 5 pairs  To go with a pair of 6SJ7GT mesh driver tubes from ebay


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> Jesus... now I'm wondering if I should do like TinTin and convert it to 6J5 .... Holy Price Curve Balls....



Fear not. There are cheaper Siemens, Telefunkens, Valvo EF86 and these german brands are like the Merc and BMWs of the tube world compared to the Rolls Royce of the GEC.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> Just put an order down for another 5 pairs  To go with a pair of 6SJ7GT mesh driver tubes from ebay



Ok I demand to know where you get the 6SJ7GT mesh drivers.... I've been looking for good condition, spankling new looking ones.


----------



## UntilThen

Huh right here in Australia. I think I will buy these NECs


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Ok I demand to know where you get the 6SJ7GT mesh drivers.... I've been looking for good condition, spankling new looking ones.


Are these straight replacements for the Figaro amp or do you need adapters?


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Huh right here in Australia. I think I will buy these NECs


I don't have this amp yet and already I'm considering stocking up..lol.. what on earth...


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> Ok I demand to know where you get the 6SJ7GT mesh drivers.... I've been looking for good condition, spankling new looking ones.


Saw them listed on ebay this week and didn't hesitate to pull the trigger 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/313242702235


----------



## JKDJedi

adeadcrab said:


> Saw them listed on ebay this week and didn't hesitate to pull the trigger
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/313242702235


those look awesome... very nice..


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> Are these straight replacements for the Figaro amp or do you need adapters?



For 6SJ7GT or RCA 5693 Red Hots, you use them straight into LF339. No adapters required. Only EF80 and EF86 need adapters.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> Yes Jedi    EF80 are pentodes. So are the EF86. However with the adapters, they are used as strapped triodes here. I really like how these sound. Sometimes I like the more expensive EF86 better. At other times I'm thinking these EF80 are just as gorgeous, maybe a bit more mellow.
> 
> I really like the EF80, EF86 but they only work on my old LF399. On my 'new' LF339 which I bought from TinTinSnowyDog, those strapped triodes will wail like banshees. Not sure why.


I did find them to be somewhat more temperamental than the 6SJ7, some days dead quiet, some days very noisy, especially the EF80s. Perhaps there were some slight changes to the circuit. I do also plug in through a line voltage regulator, which I've found can make a positive impact on hum and noise in my tube amps!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> Huh right here in Australia. I think I will buy these NECs


Saw those too, was going to link them here actually. Have bought from that seller before, very nice gentleman. They should be very nice tubes, mesh drivers are very pretty and sound just as nice in my experience


----------



## UntilThen

@bpiotrow13 , I just tried Burson Conductor CV2+. I was going to sell it this weekend but after I listen to it, I ask myself why would I sell it for AUD$750 ? 

Sorry this is digressing from La Figaro but UntilThen will speak his mind. 

The CV2+ is still a very good solid state amp that skews a bit to the warm nether region and will drive all headphones.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> @bpiotrow13 , I just tried Burson Conductor CV2+. I was going to sell it this weekend but after I listen to it, I ask myself why would I sell it for AUD$750 ?
> 
> Sorry this is digressing from La Figaro but UntilThen will speak his mind.
> 
> The CV2+ is still a very good solid state amp that skews a bit to the warm nether region and will drive all headphones.



Thanks, i am just listening burson cv2 with my lcd3f and am wondering if to buy la figaro to have along with burson. I am also considering wa2, but think La figaro will be more warm/colorful alternative to burson. Having read comparison of wa 2 and La figaro on Headfonia i do not think wa2 is very different to burson in that way.. i have just sold wa22..


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 13, 2020)

Well I'm back to La Figaro and running the Tung Sol 6SJ7GT that TinTinSnowyDog gift to me. This is a very good driver ! A bit less gain than the EF80 but just turn up the volume a notch and it's singing like a lark !

Back to back between LF339 and the Conductor, the former is more dynamic and in your face while the Burson is slightly more laid back. The LF339 has more impact and grit. Surprise? Not really that's how I hear LF339 all along. Very vivid in the high notes, tube warm and a bottom bass that will have your eyes pop out.

Between the LF339 and the Conductor CV2+, I still much prefer the LF339, especially when it's sporting tubes that sound good and are well behaved without hiss or hum.


----------



## UntilThen

Marrying the Conductor with La Figaro is probably the way to go. Conductor doing DAC duties to the La Figaro 339 as amp. This way I can control the volume using the Conductor remote control.  

Have switch to using Mullard EF86 and another set of 6AS7GA.... didn't know I have so many of these el' cheapo power tubes around. These are RCA 6AS7GA. I'm quite amazed that LF339 still sound superb even with cheap tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Saw those too, was going to link them here actually. Have bought from that seller before, very nice gentleman. They should be very nice tubes, mesh drivers are very pretty and sound just as nice in my experience



And so I pull the plug and bought the NEC 6SJ7GT. I thought I have given up buying tubes. Here we go again.  These are so new. Still have the NEC boxes. The question is how do they sound? Will find out...


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> Marrying the Conductor with La Figaro is probably the way to go. Conductor doing DAC duties to the La Figaro 339 as amp. This way I can control the volume using the Conductor remote control.
> 
> Have switch to using Mullard EF86 and another set of 6AS7GA.... didn't know I have so many of these el' cheapo power tubes around. These are RCA 6AS7GA. I'm quite amazed that LF339 still sound superb even with cheap tubes.



The performance of most tubes is great, it's just that the very best sounding cost 100x more than the everyday tube. The performance of tubes is on a logarithmic scale, while the value is on an exponential one


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> The performance of most tubes is great, it's just that the very best sounding cost 100x more than the everyday tube. The performance of tubes is on a logarithmic scale, while the value is on an exponential one



They cost 100x more because you've an universal audience willing to talk up the top tier tubes. Are GEC 6AS7G 100 times better than Svetlana 6N13C ? I've owned the best GEC 6AS7G and have used them in Euforia, WA22, Glenn OTL, La Figaro 339. They are not 100 times better IMHO. However once your mind believes it to be then you will willingly pay for it.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

The unfortunate law of diminishing returns


----------



## UntilThen

I must admit that when I had them, I had pride of ownership.


----------



## UntilThen

The GEC label in itself is worth a few quids and I had 4 of these. Just have a pair now.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Back to back between LF339 and the Conductor, the former is more dynamic and in your face while the Burson is slightly more laid back. The LF339 has more impact and grit. Surprise? Not really that's how I hear LF339 all along.



This is interesting, i tought burson will be more dynamic and in your face. Which one is warmer?

Definately i should not go for wa2..


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Marrying the Conductor with La Figaro is probably the way to go. Conductor doing DAC duties to the La Figaro 339 as amp. This way I can control the volume using the Conductor remote control



This is my intention. I would also try MHDT Orchid dac, which is more analog to burson dac. In fact i like burson more with MHDT than with its own dac. Would be interesting to see with la figaro. Suprising that you consider burson less dynamic and more laid back than la figaro, if i understand correctly? Whould be interesting to know which one is warmer.


----------



## adeadcrab

6SJ7GT + 6080WB in the LF339i tonight.


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> 6SJ7GT + 6080WB in the LF339i tonight.


I like the 6080WB with the red hots...quietest combo I have found so far for me and the 6080 has some punch I feel is missing from the 6AS7.


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> They cost 100x more because you've an universal audience willing to talk up the top tier tubes. Are GEC 6AS7G 100 times better than Svetlana 6N13C ? I've owned the best GEC 6AS7G and have used them in Euforia, WA22, Glenn OTL, La Figaro 339. They are not 100 times better IMHO. However once your mind believes it to be then you will willingly pay for it.


I know your jesting about the 100 times better, they are better though and highly sought after, hence the price tag. The Ferrari of the tube world. They even glow better than the rest. With one (or two) sitting in your amp, smoking a cigar, sipping on wine.. no doubt, you have the best of the best.


----------



## Mizicke5273

For a great inexpensive tube combo, try Telefunken EF800s and GEC CV4079 with the adapters!  I've found this combo to produce the best bass from the tubes I have.  It is thick and impactful bass.  Such a fun and engaging sound signature.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is my intention. I would also try MHDT Orchid dac, which is more analog to burson dac. In fact i like burson more with MHDT than with its own dac. Would be interesting to see with la figaro. Suprising that you consider burson less dynamic and more laid back than la figaro, if i understand correctly? Whould be interesting to know which one is warmer.



That depends on what tubes are used and what dac is used. Using just ordinary cheap power tubes like the RCA 6AS7GA, it's warmer, more bloom - Burson sounds more clinical compared to LF339 in this setup.

The thing is power tubes such as 6AS7GA and 6H13C are the worst sounding of all the power tubes I've tried and played around with. They may sound ok on the LF339 if you don't compared with the better power tubes but once you have the chance to compare, then you will open up your wallet for the better power tubes.  

We're getting to the stage where trying to get good 5998, 7236, Bendix 6080wb, GEC 6as7g will cost you your gold nuggets - that is if you can still find good ones. Might be better to have amps custom build to use other tubes but good 2A3, KT88, EL34, 300b will cost you more than your gold nuggets - they will cost you your kidneys !

It's also debateable which category of power tubes sound better. It really depends on the designers' implementation of the amp and your preference.


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 14, 2020)

JKDJedi said:


> I know your jesting about the 100 times better, they are better though and highly sought after, hence the price tag. The Ferrari of the tube world. They even glow better than the rest. With one (or two) sitting in your amp, smoking a cigar, sipping on wine.. no doubt, you have the best of the best.



I don't deny they glow better. In fact they glow the best. I took the most pictures of my tubes when I had the Glenn OTL amp. I had a lot of fun with that amp and my tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

And using quad Tung Sol 5998 with Sylvania 6sn7w metal base. Those were crazy days.


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 14, 2020)

Mizicke5273 said:


> For a great inexpensive tube combo, try Telefunken EF800s and GEC CV4079 with the adapters!  I've found this combo to produce the best bass from the tubes I have.  It is thick and impactful bass.  Such a fun and engaging sound signature.



What adapter do you need for the Telefunken EF800 if my LF339 is the 6SJ7GT version?

Ah ... so you use this adapter for GEC CV4079 as power tubes? In place of 6AS7? Interesting.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1pc-Dua...m2f2379c67b:g:WisAAOSw2yVbtq1f&frcectupt=true


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I like the 6080WB with the red hots...quietest combo I have found so far for me and the 6080 has some punch I feel is missing from the 6AS7.



I agree. I like the Red Hots 5693 with Bendix 6080wb too. One other combo I like is the Red Hots with Tung Sol 7236. Regretted selling off my mint 7236.   I have to buy another pair again !


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> What adapter do you need for the Telefunken EF800 if my LF339 is the 6SJ7GT version?
> 
> Ah ... so you use this adapter for GEC CV4079 as power tubes? In place of 6AS7? Interesting.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1pc-Dua...m2f2379c67b:g:WisAAOSw2yVbtq1f&frcectupt=true




Yep, that's the one.


----------



## adeadcrab

In the interest of transparency, I just snatched up a second pair of 6SJ7GT mesh tubes from the same ebay seller, he probably has tons as per his item descriptions, but is just listing them one at a time.. search for it everyday and you may pick up a pair. About $100 USD per pair.


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> And using quad Tung Sol 5998 with Sylvania 6sn7w metal base. Those were crazy days.


woah.... now tha'ts tube rolling.. NICE.


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> woah.... now tha'ts tube rolling.. NICE.



I was more busy rolling tubes than listening to music lol. These are superb tubes and very quiet. The sound is amazing. 

There's more. Gec B36, Gec 6080 x 2, Gec 6as7g x 2


Mullard ECC33, Cetron 7236 x 2, Tung Sol 5998 x 2


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Yep, that's the one.



What adapter do you use for the EF800? Is it the same adapter for EF86 to 6SJ7 ?


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> In the interest of transparency, I just snatched up a second pair of 6SJ7GT mesh tubes from the same ebay seller, he probably has tons as per his item descriptions, but is just listing them one at a time.. search for it everyday and you may pick up a pair. About $100 USD per pair.



What transparency are we talking about here lol. Let me check up your seller.


----------



## JKDJedi (Nov 14, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> I was more busy rolling tubes than listening to music lol. These are superb tubes and very quiet. The sound is amazing.
> 
> There's more. Gec B36, Gec 6080 x 2, Gec 6as7g x 2
> 
> ...


That's the Glenn correct? How's that compare to the Figaro?


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> That's the Glenn correct? How's that compare to the Figaro?



Yup that's the Glenn Super 9 OTL amp that can also take 6 x 6BX7gt power tubes or 2 x Cetron 6336B.

I don't do comparisons of my favourite amps anymore. I do regret selling my Glenn OTL and the Studio Six but I'm equally happy with the La Figaro 339... and I still have the Oblivion by Ultrasonic Studio and the Woo Audio WA22.

I have a feeling I will be getting another tube amp next year and it will hopefully be my last.


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Yup that's the Glenn Super 9 OTL amp that can also take 6 x 6BX7gt power tubes or 2 x Cetron 6336B.
> 
> I don't do comparisons of my favourite amps anymore. I do regret selling my Glenn OTL and the Studio Six but I'm equally happy with the La Figaro 339... and I still have the Oblivion by Ultrasonic Studio and the Woo Audio WA22.
> 
> I have a feeling I will be getting another tube amp next year and it will hopefully be my last.


Totally understand, your a wise man. 😉


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> What transparency are we talking about here lol. Let me check up your seller.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/383808106516
https://www.ebay.com/usr/jrcradio


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> Totally understand, your a wise man. 😉



When you get to those level of tube amps, the difference is not night and day. It's different flavours. I was ask many times which do I prefer - Euforia by Feliks Audio or La Figaro 339. Both of these amps I have owned and talk about a lot. Now several years later I know which I prefer and it's the LF339 but it wouldn't be fair for me to summarily dismiss the Euforia because I did like it for what it's good for. 

Such is personal opinion that if you ask these questions on Head-Fi, you probably get 101 answers haha.

So my advise is to try them all for yourself and your bank manager will be very pleased ! - HA


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> When you get to those level of tube amps, the difference is not night and day. It's different flavours. I was ask many times which do I prefer - Euforia by Feliks Audio or La Figaro 339. Both of these amps I have owned and talk about a lot. Now several years later I know which I prefer and it's the LF339 but it wouldn't be fair for me to summarily dismiss the Euforia because I did like it for what it's good for.
> 
> Such is personal opinion that if you ask these questions on Head-Fi, you probably get 101 answers haha.
> 
> So my advise is to try them all for yourself and your bank manager will be very pleased ! - HA


The life of an Amp Roller.... 😁


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> The life of an Amp Roller.... 😁



and that's just the start. You progress from tube rolling to amp rolling to headphone rolling to dac rolling to cables rolling.... to fuse rolling.... then those man in white jackets will come for you to put you away for good.

And now to show you my modest headphone collections over the years....


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> and that's just the start. You progress from tube rolling to amp rolling to headphone rolling to dac rolling to cables rolling.... to fuse rolling.... then those man in white jackets will come for you to put you away for good.
> 
> And now to show you my modest headphone collections over the years....


🤣🤣 I know, I get that all the time. I'm sure there's an Audeze 4 in there somewhere


----------



## UntilThen

I was quite proud of this early collection of HD800, LCD-2f, ZMF Eikon and Atticus. I call them the gang of 4.


----------



## UntilThen

And this is how crazy I was about headphone tube amp. I got this bad ass amp that uses 8 x KT88 !


----------



## UntilThen

The latest current headphones are .... no I've not gone into mega dollars headphones yet but I've heard them - Susvara, Abyss Phi, Utopia, LCD-4. I'm still into value for money LOL.

T1.2, Verite, LCD-3f


HD800, Arya and LCD-X not in the picture.


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> What adapter do you use for the EF800? Is it the same adapter for EF86 to 6SJ7 ?



Sorry, missed that in your post.  Just the normal EF80 adapters.   The EF800s were just higher quality EF80s, more stringent specs I believe for military use.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> The thing is power tubes such as 6AS7GA and 6H13C are the worst sounding of all the power tubes I've tried and played around with. They may sound ok on the LF339 if you don't compared with the better power tubes but once you have the chance to compare, then you will open up your wallet for the better power tubes.
> 
> We're getting to the stage where trying to get good 5998, 7236, Bendix 6080wb, GEC 6as7g will cost you your gold nuggets - that is if you can still find good ones. Might be better to have amps custom build to use other tubes but good 2A3, KT88, EL34, 300b will cost you more than your gold nuggets - they will cost you your kidneys !



It seems very subjective, i prefer rca 6as7g and 6n13 s to tung sol 5998 and ge 6080. Anyway, as you mentioned tube rolling is going to be very expensive (in fact it is already..). I wander whent it will be too expensive and what next... new production tubes?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

bpiotrow13 said:


> It seems very subjective, i prefer rca 6as7g and 6n13 s to tung sol 5998 and ge 6080. Anyway, as you mentioned tube rolling is going to be very expensive (in fact it is already..). I wander whent it will be too expensive and what next... new production tubes?


New production can sound better than some NOS brands, but many NOS brands may sound better. In my opinion it is worth the effort to try to find a tube combination you like, keep that, and if short on cash sell off the rest. It can definitely be self-sustainable


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 15, 2020)

tintinsnowydog said:


> New production can sound better than some NOS brands, but many NOS brands may sound better. In my opinion it is worth the effort to try to find a tube combination you like, keep that, and if short on cash sell off the rest. It can definitely be self-sustainable


It is true, but: some tubes do not have new production equivalents (eg 6080). Nos tubes not only are more and more expensive but also more difficult to access. It is probably not a deal breaker when you have an amp already. You can buy sufficient amount of tubes, but it means you need to buy the stock for the rest of your life... However, it also means that buying tube amp and picking up the right tubes will be practically impossible in a couple of years..


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Sorry, missed that in your post.  Just the normal EF80 adapters.   The EF800s were just higher quality EF80s, more stringent specs I believe for military use.



Thank you. I might get myself some EF800 to try.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> It is true, but: some tubes do not have new production equivalents (eg 6080). Nos tubes not only are more and more expensive but also more difficult to access. It is probably not a deal breaker when you have an amp already. You can buy sufficient amount of tubes, but it means you need to buy the stock for the rest of your life... However, it also means that buying tube amp and picking up the right tubes will be practically impossible in a couple of years..



There will come a time when the world's supply of tubes will run out but it will not be in our lifetime.  

There may be no new production 6080 but there are still quite a lot of 'cheaper' 6080 - which I will put to the test below. I had the pair of Sylvania 6080wc that came stock with the WA22. I have never use it because I have lots of 'better' power tubes. Well better to me because as you say it's subjective.  and I will not dispute that.

In fact it might be a good idea to take away some of the gloss from the 'better' power tubes so that they will be less expensive - unfortunately what negative things we say about them will not sway the millions of diehard fans.


----------



## UntilThen

So tonight I open my cupboard and behold the Sylvania 6080wc sits there untouched since I brought the WA22 amp home. The look almost new. So in I pop them into my 'newer' LF339. Now my 'newer' LF339 does sound crisper and that's no imagination.

I have been using Mullard 6080 before I switch over to the Sylvania 6080wc. I did not expect the Sylvania to sound as engaging but it did. Surprise, surprise. These are quite cheap power tubes on ebay. Perhaps I should also try out the Thompson 6080 and the Raytheon 6080 from Langrex. These are much cheaper than the jaw dropping price GEC 6080 and I would bet it's not jaw dropping in musicality difference.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Thompson are a good bang for the buck value!  I've a few pairs to have as spares.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Hi, i have just bought La Figaro, hope to have it still this week. I have also bought some tubes for rolling, but have a question what RCA interconnectors you recommend. I will use Burson cv2+ as DAC. I urrently use QED signature but started to wonder if this is not too "dry" for the setup. I am thinking of Purist Audio Genesis. Headphones are lcd3f. Any views welcomed.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm using an Australian product .... naturally.  

Curious RCA interconnects.


https://curiouscables.com/products

*Our new single ended interconnect cable: $480 for 0.8m pair*
The Curious Interconnect was developed to preserve the sense of space and dimension as heard in the Curious usb cables.

If you’re looking for an interconnect cable that gets out of the way - and allows music to sound “real” and “involving”, then the Curious interconnect is for you.

Listeners tell me the Curious interconnect is a very natural and musical sounding cable.   And isn’t that what we’re after?  

Bottom line: If you love the Curious usb cable, you’ll love the Curious Interconnect!  

The Curious Interconnect is manufactured in Australia using the finest materials known to mankind.

XLR Balanced version coming soon...


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Hi, i have just bought La Figaro, hope to have it still this week. I have also bought some tubes for rolling, but have a question what RCA interconnectors you recommend. I will use Burson cv2+ as DAC. I urrently use QED signature but started to wonder if this is not too "dry" for the setup. I am thinking of Purist Audio Genesis. Headphones are lcd3f. Any views welcomed.



Congrats. Is this a new LF339i from Yuking?


----------



## adeadcrab

I am not at the level of high-end cables, these cables I bought along with the 339i from Shenzhenaudio - 
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...2-channel-signal-audio-cable-upgrated-version
$50 per pair. They sound fine to me


----------



## UntilThen

There was a time I love my ZMF Verite LTD Pheasant more than any of my headphones. It is after all the most expensive headphone I've purchased. Delivered it cost me AUD$3800. 

Lately though I've been using my LCD-3f mainly. So I decided to revisit an old friend - my Verite   

It sounds great driven by LF339 ! This is a high impedance headphone at 300 ohms with beryllium drivers so it would be a natural fit for an OTL amp like La Figaro. It will be love revisited. I can see why I have love it so much over a year ago.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> I am not at the level of high-end cables, these cables I bought along with the 339i from Shenzhenaudio -
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...2-channel-signal-audio-cable-upgrated-version
> $50 per pair. They sound fine to me



Wise man. I've been using cheap cables for a long time until I got curious with the Curious Cables - pardon the pun.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Congrats. Is this a new LF339i from Yuking?



I do not like the design of the new LF339i and found the used one in Europe (i live in Europe) for a good price.

Btw i see Curious cabes are available also in Poland, however only usb so far.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I do not like the design of the new LF339i and found the used one in Europe (i live in Europe) for a good price.
> 
> Btw i see Curious cabes are available also in Poland, however only usb so far.



Picking up a good condition LF339 is a good way to experience the sonics of this OTL amp.

So Curious cables have spread as far as Poland   they are better known for their USB cables but I thought their RCA cable that I have is very flexible, of good material and sound amazing .... now that could be my imagination or I'm seduced by their subtle black on yellow colour


----------



## tintinsnowydog

I'm personally using some custom cables from a nice man in Queensland who hand-makes them as a side job. Great build quality and sound wonderful, have one pair of silver and one pair of silver/copper RCAs for around $150AUD  I think you don't need to go crazy on cables to get something great; spend it on some tubes instead!


----------



## adeadcrab

tintinsnowydog said:


> I'm personally using some custom cables from a nice man in Queensland who hand-makes them as a side job. Great build quality and sound wonderful, have one pair of silver and one pair of silver/copper RCAs for around $150AUD  I think you don't need to go crazy on cables to get something great; spend it on some tubes instead!


Don't cheap out on headphone cables though!!
I've had a knockaround pair of 650's, with a $30 ebay headphone cable. Anyway, just now the tip of the 1/4 inch jack broke off inside the LF 339i!
I was just about to email an amp guy as I'd gotten nowhere for 30 mins with tweezers, needle nose pliers... when inspiration struck. I dabbed some superglue on the main part of the 1.4 inch jack, pushed it into the amp and after a few minutes, it came out as a perfectly new 1.4 inch jack. Won't be using the Sennheiser 650 until I get a proper headphone cable for it though!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

adeadcrab said:


> Don't cheap out on headphone cables though!!
> I've had a knockaround pair of 650's, with a $30 ebay headphone cable. Anyway, just now the tip of the 1/4 inch jack broke off inside the LF 339i!
> I was just about to email an amp guy as I'd gotten nowhere for 30 mins with tweezers, needle nose pliers... when inspiration struck. I dabbed some superglue on the main part of the 1.4 inch jack, pushed it into the amp and after a few minutes, it came out as a perfectly new 1.4 inch jack. Won't be using the Sennheiser 650 until I get a proper headphone cable for it though!


I stick with the stock Senn cables and they've served me very well


----------



## bpiotrow13

tintinsnowydog said:


> I stick with the stock Senn cables and they've served me very well


I have hd600 and changing the stock cable improved the sound a lot. Senns hd600/650 stock cables are considered quite poor unfortunately. You only notice this when you upgrade.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Picking up a good condition LF339 is a good way to experience the sonics of this OTL amp.



The one i bought is as i understand in pristine condition. I can't wait to have it, unfortunately it takes longer now to send things.. 

I have ordered some tubes and need to go through this thread to find some tube rolling hints, but can anyone tell what is the difference between ef80 and ef 86? I know you need adapters to use it with La Figaro, but is there a difference in sound between Mullard ef80 and ef86? Similarly between Telefunken ef80 vs ef86?


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Nov 19, 2020)

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have hd600 and changing the stock cable improved the sound a lot. Senns hd600/650 stock cables are considered quite poor unfortunately. You only notice this when you upgrade.



That's interesting, could you please recommend a few brands of cables that would make an improvement?


bpiotrow13 said:


> The one i bought is as i understand in pristine condition. I can't wait to have it, unfortunately it takes longer now to send things..
> 
> I have ordered some tubes and need to go through this thread to find some tube rolling hints, but can anyone tell what is the difference between ef80 and ef 86? I know you need adapters to use it with La Figaro, but is there a difference in sound between Mullard ef80 and ef86? Similarly between Telefunken ef80 vs ef86?


The EF80/EF86 are both pentodes. EF80 was originally designed as a tube to be used in televisions, the EF86 specifically for audio pre-amplification with low noise. The EF800 and EF806 are high quality versions by telefunken for long life, low noise and anti-microphonic. EF86 is much more expensive than the EF80, but tend to have a smoother tone, less prone to noise and about the same amount of detail. The EF80 is brighter sounding, and I have personally found it to be more noisy as it is a higher slope pentode. I would recommend starting with the EF80 as they are much cheaper, and if you find them too bright, try the EF86. Both Mullard and Telefunken are very good. They can sometimes be found branded as Valvo for much less money. I have a few pairs of EF86 that cost around 20AUD each, and EF80 can be found for single digits cost.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> Don't cheap out on headphone cables though!!
> I've had a knockaround pair of 650's, with a $30 ebay headphone cable. Anyway, just now the tip of the 1/4 inch jack broke off inside the LF 339i!
> I was just about to email an amp guy as I'd gotten nowhere for 30 mins with tweezers, needle nose pliers... when inspiration struck. I dabbed some superglue on the main part of the 1.4 inch jack, pushed it into the amp and after a few minutes, it came out as a perfectly new 1.4 inch jack. Won't be using the Sennheiser 650 until I get a proper headphone cable for it though!



You deserve an award for the idea of using superglue to remove the broken 1/4 inch jack.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> The one i bought is as i understand in pristine condition. I can't wait to have it, unfortunately it takes longer now to send things..
> 
> I have ordered some tubes and need to go through this thread to find some tube rolling hints, but can anyone tell what is the difference between ef80 and ef 86? I know you need adapters to use it with La Figaro, but is there a difference in sound between Mullard ef80 and ef86? Similarly between Telefunken ef80 vs ef86?



I agree with most of what Tintinsnowydog says about EF80 vs EF86 except I hear EF86 as being more detailed and dynamic. Fortunately my Mullard and Siemens EF80 are very quiet so are my Mullard EF86.

I have to try Siemens C3G again. I have the C3G to 6SJ7 adapter.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> Don't cheap out on headphone cables though!!



A thread wouldn't be a thread without a discussion about cables - specifically headphone cables.   

Do I find my Forza Audioworks cables better than the stock cables? I have the Claire Hybrid HPC for my Audeze and ZMF Verite and the Noir HPC Mk2 for my HD800. I find them having better separations, details, soundstage and clarity. Most of all I like them for their flexible feel and custom length. The Furutech 1/4 jack is sharp and smart.

Have I tried other 'better' cables? Not yet.... someday when I have nothing more to roll, I will trade in the family puppy !


----------



## UntilThen

Well @bpiotrow13 , I think you should find yourself a good quiet pair of RCA Red Hots 5693. These haven't left my drivers seat on my 'newer' LF339. 

I LIKE IT.   Caps for emphasis. 

When my 'new' 'NOS' NEC 6SJ7gt comes, I'll let you know how I like them.


----------



## adeadcrab

36 celcius day in Melbourne and yet at the end of the working day, I'm listening through the 339i and not the THX 789... glorious. baking in this furnace of a room though :|


----------



## tintinsnowydog

adeadcrab said:


> 36 celcius day in Melbourne and yet at the end of the working day, I'm listening through the 339i and not the THX 789... glorious. baking in this furnace of a room though :|


A fellow Melburnian! Today's heat was not welcome  

My custom amp is hopefully expecting delivery tomorrow! Will send updates as soon as it arrives. Fingers crossed


----------



## UntilThen

36 ! Holy mackerel, you'll be a smoked sardine. 29 degrees here in Canberra and air-coned  I've put Bendix 6080wb back into the power seats and have reached out for the LCD-3f. What is it with this combination that gets me all the time. I can't decide whether to listen to music or watch Queen's Gambit.


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> Snip........
> 
> I have to try Siemens C3G again. I have the C3G to 6SJ7 adapter.



Have you ever used those adapters with the 339 before?


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Have you ever used those adapters with the 339 before?



Yes and there was music playing which is a good thing.  I just can't remember how it sound like so yes let me try it again first ....


----------



## UntilThen

This is when I talk about c3g adapters .... back in 2017. Time flies....

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13327221


----------



## bpiotrow13

@tintinsnowydog thanks. I will have mullard ef80 and telefunken ef86 with the amp from the seller.

As for cables for hd600 i recommend Forza Audio, but i guess hd 600 are quite popular and you can easily have good other cables, even second hand.

@UntilThen which is better rca red or ef80/ef86? 

I guess many tube rolling options. I can not wait for La Figaro. Shippment takes so long now..


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> which is better rca red or ef80/ef86?



Ha that's like asking which is better spaghetti bolognese or spaghetti marinara. 

Unfortunately I can only use my EF80 / EF86 on my old LF339 ( hereby it shall be called *Butch* Cassidy). When used on my 'new' LF339 (hereby it shall be called *Sundance* Kid) it is noisy ! Go figure !

So comparison between 5693 vs EF80 / EF86 cannot be accomplished yet until I figure what Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid are up to.


----------



## UntilThen

However these NEC 6SJ7gt have arrived !!! That's the beauty of buying from Australia when you live in Australia. Arrived in no time.  

I can only give initial impressions of the tubes but as it's virgin new, you will have to wait till I have gotten some hours on it. 

BUT initial impressions are very good !!! First of all when power up with no music playing and LCD-3f strapped on my head, there is zero noise. Nada. You have to know what nada means. Tubes and pins are gleaming new. I think this pair is worth the US$68 I paid for. NOS tubes that are quiet and sounds amazing from the get go are what you should be looking for.


----------



## UntilThen

Both my RCA Red Hots 5693 and NEC 6SJ7gt are dead quiet on Sundance 339. This is going to be an interesting comparison. I shouldn't be giving early impressions but I'll let a bit of the cat out of the bag.

RCA Red sound brighter to me from recollection. NEC 6SJ7gt sound smoother and the mid range is full. Power tubes used are Bendix 6080wb. 

This amp is a joy to listen to music with when the tubes are this quiet and sounding excellent tonally.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> However these NEC 6SJ7gt have arrived !!! That's the beauty of buying from Australia when you live in Australia. Arrived in no time.
> 
> I can only give initial impressions of the tubes but as it's virgin new, you will have to wait till I have gotten some hours on it.
> 
> BUT initial impressions are very good !!! First of all when power up with no music playing and LCD-3f strapped on my head, there is zero noise. Nada. You have to know what nada means. Tubes and pins are gleaming new. I think this pair is worth the US$68 I paid for. NOS tubes that are quiet and sounds amazing from the get go are what you should be looking for.


hidden gem..... nec


----------



## UntilThen

I think NEC 6sj7gt is made in Japan. 

How much are these selling? Anyone knows Japanese?   
https://aucview.aucfan.com/yahoo/n185166708/


----------



## Xenar

Hi, I'm new to tube amplifiers in general. I had the opportunity to audition a feliks elise and really liked the sound on my zmf auteurs. I know there are differences between amps but I can't yet justify a 2.5k expenditure in my home currency. However, I noticed the owner was using, I believe, 6sn7 tubes from psvane. So I was wondering if the LF339i from massdrop can use 6sn7 tubes or do I need an adapter. Sorry I'm still very confused by all the tube codes and terms, any help is appreciated.


----------



## JKDJedi

Xenar said:


> Hi, I'm new to tube amplifiers in general. I had the opportunity to audition a feliks elise and really liked the sound on my zmf auteurs. I know there are differences between amps but I can't yet justify a 2.5k expenditure in my home currency. However, I noticed the owner was using, I believe, 6sn7 tubes from psvane. So I was wondering if the LF339i from massdrop can use 6sn7 tubes or do I need an adapter. Sorry I'm still very confused by all the tube codes and terms, any help is appreciated.


Couldn't been a PSvane 6sn7 tubes as stock Figaro amps don't use 6sn7 drivers.


----------



## Xenar

JKDJedi said:


> Couldn't been a PSvane 6sn7 tubes as stock Figaro amps don't use 6sn7 drivers.


Thanks for the help. But I think I didnt word it properly. The feliks elise that I auditioned was the one using the PSvane 6SN7 tubes. I was hoping I could use those same tubes on the LF339i but it seems thats not the case. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## JKDJedi

Xenar said:


> Thanks for the help. But I think I didnt word it properly. The feliks elise that I auditioned was the one using the PSvane 6SN7 tubes. I was hoping I could use those same tubes on the LF339i but it seems thats not the case. Thanks again for the help.


Think I saw your post at the Drop just now, the Figaro comes stock with Pentode driver sockets so it'd be hard to adapter a triode adapter socket over it.. well, hard for most folks, maybe not for @Deyan


----------



## mordy

adeadcrab said:


> Don't cheap out on headphone cables though!!
> I've had a knockaround pair of 650's, with a $30 ebay headphone cable. Anyway, just now the tip of the 1/4 inch jack broke off inside the LF 339i!
> I was just about to email an amp guy as I'd gotten nowhere for 30 mins with tweezers, needle nose pliers... when inspiration struck. I dabbed some superglue on the main part of the 1.4 inch jack, pushed it into the amp and after a few minutes, it came out as a perfectly new 1.4 inch jack. Won't be using the Sennheiser 650 until I get a proper headphone cable for it though!


Sorry to hear about the broken 1/4" jack. I have another question - is there a risk of wearing out the headphone jack by switching headphones often?
Sometimes I hear about broken headphone jacks. My solution is to put in a 1/4" headphone adapter in the amp and then connect a little extension cable to it. My headphones get plugged into that little extension cable and if something goes wrong with it it can be replaced in seconds. In addition I have another problem - I do office work while listening and use a swivel office chair to reach my equipment stand, computer or desk. At times the headphone wire gets caught by the chair or the wheels. The headphone plug simply gets pulled out of the extension cable and there is no harm.
Perhaps somebody could argue that adding extra pieces to the headphone cable could change the sound but I personally do not notice any difference.


----------



## UntilThen

Xenar said:


> Hi, I'm new to tube amplifiers in general. I had the opportunity to audition a feliks elise and really liked the sound on my zmf auteurs. I know there are differences between amps but I can't yet justify a 2.5k expenditure in my home currency. However, I noticed the owner was using, I believe, 6sn7 tubes from psvane. So I was wondering if the LF339i from massdrop can use 6sn7 tubes or do I need an adapter. Sorry I'm still very confused by all the tube codes and terms, any help is appreciated.



2nd post and from Singapore. Well, well, welcome.   

Singapore seems like such a distant past for me but I sure remember it. If you look carefully, my footprints are all over the island. 

1st Online support @JKDJedi has answered your question so that's all good. 

I've owned Feliks Elise, Feliks Euforia and 2 of La Figaro 339 in the past. Just don't ask me which is better because I've retired from giving such an opinion. I refuse to say whether Honda is better than Mazda or Mercedes better than BMW because that's for you to test drive and find out for yourself because we're all not Lewis Hamilton. Btw I've heard that when Hamilton is not racing, he drives a Hyundai. If this is fake news, don't sue me.

Alright, I hope you're relaxed now after all that trivial introduction. My advise is to buy the Drop LF339 or buy direct from Yuking because I'm still very stoked by 339 !


----------



## UntilThen

mordy said:


> I have another question - is there a risk of wearing out the headphone jack by switching headphones often?



Nope never. at least not for me but I did drop my favourite LCD-3f today when my agent call me. First time it happen for me. I've not drop a headphone before so that was really sad. Fortunately it's still working but the gimble is no longer perfect. Now I've to think about upgrading to LCD-4 and charge it to the agent.


----------



## mordy

UntilThen said:


> 2nd post and from Singapore. Well, well, welcome.
> 
> Singapore seems like such a distant past for me but I sure remember it. If you look carefully, my footprints are all over the island.
> 
> ...


Lewis Hamilton apparently only drives cars now that use the same power source as the La Figaro 339:
September 17, 2020: _Hamilton said the only road cars he currently drives are the battery-electric Mercedes-Benz EQC and Smart EQ ForTwo. 





_
https://www.motorauthority.com/news...percar-collection-because-it-hurts-the-planet
But he has a very nice collection of supercars - worth looking at the pictures:
https://www.essentiallysports.com/how-many-and-which-cars-does-f1-driver-lewis-hamilton-cars-own/



Nice color for an amp.......


----------



## Xenar

UntilThen said:


> 2nd post and from Singapore. Well, well, welcome.
> 
> Singapore seems like such a distant past for me but I sure remember it. If you look carefully, my footprints are all over the island.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome . I hope you enjoyed your time on our tiny island . But yeah I have tried a fair amount of hifi gear through friends and family, and I don't think at that level there really is a better between them, just different sounds to suit the taste. I will definitely get the LF339i as my first venture into tubes. Most likely try to acquire a Feliks Euphoria when I have the budget in future as well. Cheers.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> However these NEC 6SJ7gt have arrived !!! That's the beauty of buying from Australia when you live in Australia. Arrived in no time.
> 
> I can only give initial impressions of the tubes but as it's virgin new, you will have to wait till I have gotten some hours on it.
> 
> BUT initial impressions are very good !!! First of all when power up with no music playing and LCD-3f strapped on my head, there is zero noise. Nada. You have to know what nada means. Tubes and pins are gleaming new. I think this pair is worth the US$68 I paid for. NOS tubes that are quiet and sounds amazing from the get go are what you should be looking for.



Nice! Have a listen and let us know your impressions.

Apart from the sound i think glass tubes with no adapters look the best. I guess there are a couple of 6sj7 glass available. Sylvania, rca, need to try.


----------



## UntilThen

Xenar said:


> I hope you enjoyed your time on our tiny island



I sure did. My time on your lovely island was nearly 31 years. I overstayed and then went to the land of Oz. I've since met many Singaporeans on Head-Fi .... and Malaysians too.  I'll embarrass them by tagging them. 

Come on @Sound Trooper and @UsoppNoKami . You haven't quit Head-Fi, have you?


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice! Have a listen and let us know your impressions.
> 
> Apart from the sound i think glass tubes with no adapters look the best. I guess there are a couple of 6sj7 glass available. Sylvania, rca, need to try.



6SJ7 is a pentode and the metal version. 6SJ7gt is the glass version. 5693 is the 10,000 hours version of 6SJ7. Which means more robust and that is the RCA Red Hots 5693. You'll see it branded as Sylvania and Raytheon sometimes. 

I believe they are all used as strapped triodes in the driver circuits of La Figaro. That include the EF80 / EF86 which requires adapters.

The NEC 6SJ7gt that I'm using now sound more relaxed and less bright than the Red Hots 5693 but still incredibly detail and airy. Top marks for clarity and instruments separation. Paired with the Bendix 6080wb, it's an addictive listening session. I think paired with any power tubes, it would be an incredible listen. I'm trying to get my mint pair of Tung Sol 5998 sent to me. I've not roll in the RCA 6AS7G sufficiently enough. 4 pairs of Svetlana 6H13C lie waiting. I'm trying to resist rolling tubes just to hear a variation. I want to listen to music instead.  

Whatever it is, the base sound signature of La Figaro 339 is unmistakably there. You'll be able to differentiate the sound from La Figaro 339 and Woo Audio WA22 very easily. One is OTL, the other transformer coupled. Which is better I leave it to you to decide. Sonically I like both amps very much.


----------



## Galapac (Nov 20, 2020)

All this talk of tube rolling for 339 makes me want to get more tubes....arrrghhh!

I currently rotate between 6080WC/RCA 6AS7/TS 5998/ and the power tubes 339i came with (6N5PJT???) for the *power *tubes.
Other tubes:
No adapter = Then RCA *5693*/ Sylvania USN-6SJ7Wgt  
EF86 adapter = Tesla EF806S /Amperex 6084 E80F/Telefunken EF86/Amperex Bugle Boy EF86/6267

As of now my favorite combination is the 6080WC/*5693*.
With the EF86 adapter I seem to get some hum in the above mentioned tubes so not sure if it is the adapter that doesn't place nice or not.

I have a pair of EF86 Mullards on order so I will give those a whirl when they arrive and see how they perform.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> 6SJ7 is a pentode and the metal version. 6SJ7gt is the glass version. 5693 is the 10,000 hours version of 6SJ7. Which means more robust and that is the RCA Red Hots 5693. You'll see it branded as Sylvania and Raytheon sometimes.
> 
> I believe they are all used as strapped triodes in the driver circuits of La Figaro. That include the EF80 / EF86 which requires adapters.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i like 6h13c and rca 6as7g, the latter unfortunately may be noisy. Have you tried other 6sj7gt than NEC?

My la figaro has stucked on its way unfortunately...

My main setup is burson cv2+/lcd3f/ MHDT Orchid DAC. Wa22 seemed too sharp and dry for me, with the sound stright to my face. Although dynamic was superb.

I find the new lcd3f quite bright, this is why i am looking for a tubey amp with good imagining. Thus i sold wa22 and bought la figaro. I hope to also try wa2 with my lcd3f. Woo 2 and 22 look awesome...


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> have a pair of EF86 Mullards on order so I will give those a whirl w


Let us know. I will have mullard ef80 with my amp.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> All this talk of tube rolling for 339 makes me want to get more tubes....arrrghhh!
> 
> I currently rotate between 6080WC/RCA 6AS7/TS 5998/ and the power tubes 339i came with (6N5PJT???) for the rectifier.
> Other tubes:
> ...



Thanks for sharing Galapac ! However I'm a bit confused by some of the tubes you mentioned. Maybe typo error?

You mentioned -  (6N5PJT???) for the rectifier - La Figaro 339 doesn't use tube rectification. If that is the small stock tube that came with the LF339i, then it is the driver. If it is the big stock tube that came with LF339i then it is the power tube.

Then you mentioned - No adapter = Then RCA 5998/ Sylvania USN-6SJ7Wgt  - pretty sure this is a typo error because I have never seen or heard of a RCA branded 5998. You mean Tung Sol 5998?

Then you said - As of now my favorite combination is the 6080WC/5998. - both 6080wc and 5998 are power tubes. I don't think you would have use both of those as a combination? 

This is the bane of adapters. If you get a quiet one (same goes for tubes) you will love it more than your pet. Was going to say wife but that will land you in deep soup.

I have a pair of Mullard EF86 with adapters from the ebay seller mrsxuling. They are quiet on my old LF339 but noisy on my new LF339. This really stumped and frustrate me.


----------



## JKDJedi

UntilThen said:


> Thanks for sharing Galapac ! However I'm a bit confused by some of the tubes you mentioned. Maybe typo error?
> 
> You mentioned -  (6N5PJT???) for the rectifier - La Figaro 339 doesn't use tube rectification. If that is the small stock tube that came with the LF339i, then it is the driver. If it is the big stock tube that came with LF339i then it is the power tube.
> 
> ...


I was gonna reply the same then thought maybe it was happy hour over there... 🤣😂


----------



## UntilThen

JKDJedi said:


> I was gonna reply the same then thought maybe it was happy hour over there... 🤣😂



Well if I didn't laugh earlier, I'm laughing now and it's kind of strange to be laughing at 6:30 am. 

But I'm trying not to laugh because I really like Galapac and I want him to contribute more. So Galapac I'm sorry. Please carry on contributing. You can laugh back at me in return.


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> All this talk of tube rolling for 339 makes me want to get more tubes....arrrghhh!



Every LF339/i owner should see how the amp performs with the 7236.. a few pairs here but pop up on ebay from time to time.. clean, tight, honest sound from an OTL amp
https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/7236


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 20, 2020)

bpiotrow13 said:


> I find the new lcd3f quite bright



Now I start to see why you like the RCA 6AS7g much less the Svetlana 6H13C.

LCD-3f is a bit of an enigma to me. The high frequencies are astonishingly clear and convey the impression of brightness. At the same time, you have the thunderous solid bass. It's quite an unusual combination. That's why I'm drawn to it. However my ears are quite adaptable because even though I've some headphones that can be termed 'warm', I still like my HD800 - well sometimes.

I'll use the LCD-X for the next week. This is more neutral sounding than the LCD-3f but the bass is just as solid.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> Every LF339/i owner should see how the amp performs with the 7236.. a few pairs here but pop up on ebay from time to time.. clean, tight, honest sound from an OTL amp
> https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/7236



Yes that's where I bought my 'mint' pair of Cetron 7236 sometime ago... then I sold it a few years later along with all my GEC 6as7g to Paramesh from India. I sure hope he's well. Haven't heard from him for a while.

I'm going to buy another pair of Cetron 7236 from tubeworldexpress because I did like the 7236 tone - A LOT. All this buying and selling. It's like the stock market. I must stop selling my tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> clean, tight, honest sound



Trust me, no sound is honest. They will seduce and corrupt your ears.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Thanks for sharing Galapac ! However I'm a bit confused by some of the tubes you mentioned. Maybe typo error?
> 
> You mentioned -  (6N5PJT???) for the rectifier - La Figaro 339 doesn't use tube rectification. If that is the small stock tube that came with the LF339i, then it is the driver. If it is the big stock tube that came with LF339i then it is the power tube.
> 
> ...


@UntilThen  - Yes thank you for clarifying. I was typing fast at work and sometimes get my tube numbers mixed up. I have edited my post, bolding the fixed entries.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> @UntilThen  - Yes thank you for clarifying. I was typing fast at work and sometimes get my tube numbers mixed up. I have edited my post, bolding the fixed entries.



Ah thank you very much. We're on different timezone. You're working while it's Sat morning here and it's the start of the weekend for me. 

Now that you've corrected it, it all makes sense.

Just a question. What brand is your 6080wc?


----------



## Galapac

Sylvania similar to these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-NOS-Sylv...brand=SYLVANIA&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## UntilThen

Ok Sylvania 6080wc. I was using those just before I switch to Bendix 6080wb. I thought the Sylvania 6080wc sound surprisingly agreeable to my ears but the Bendix 6080wb has that unmistakable sound but a NOS tube on ebay has a shocking price of US$770 for a single tube. I sure hope my Bendix pair will last a very long time. They look indestructible.


----------



## mordy

UntilThen said:


> Ok Sylvania 6080wc. I was using those just before I switch to Bendix 6080wb. I thought the Sylvania 6080wc sound surprisingly agreeable to my ears but the Bendix 6080wb has that unmistakable sound but a NOS tube on ebay has a shocking price of US$770 for a single tube. I sure hope my Bendix pair will last a very long time. They look indestructible.


Even more shocking:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-WB-BE...795011?hash=item3b4e6c5d03:g:T4wAAOSw04dfX4Wn
$1049.00 for a Bendix? Wege Tubes, Menifee and Bangy Bang Tubes - stay away! -You can find them for a 1/10 of the price.


----------



## adeadcrab

mordy said:


> Even more shocking:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-WB-BE...795011?hash=item3b4e6c5d03:g:T4wAAOSw04dfX4Wn
> $1049.00 for a Bendix? Wege Tubes, Menifee and Bangy Bang Tubes - stay away! -You can find them for a 1/10 of the price.


Well, you can't find Bendix 6080WB for $100 USD but I get your point!


----------



## adeadcrab

Those 6080WC... I bought a pair when I first started tube rolling .... flat sound, not that amazing - they were prone to arcing and dying out on me too.. I also paid 10 or 20 bucks for the pair..


----------



## UntilThen

Yup Mordy, that's shocking price and though a Bendix, it has the Hytron name.

This one stumped me too being branded as Telefunken 6AS7g / 6080. Possibly Telefunken at some point in time made the 6080 under license. I'm curious though how that sound like.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Telefun...rentrq:e7637c0c1750a77dccddab62fff1443a|iid:1


----------



## Galapac

If 6080WBs cost that much I will stick with the 6080WCs until I find something better. I might give the 7236 Cetrons a try.


----------



## UntilThen

ZMF Verite Open sounds like the King's headphone this morning with La Figaro and yet here I am thinking of giving myself a LCD-4 or HE1000se for Christmas.


----------



## Galapac

I am in the market for a ZMF closed version, waiting on the November sale to see if I can get one a bit cheaper without having to wait for the build but will have to see. I hear the ZMFs are amazing and can be passed down. You don't ever see any up for sale hardly in the aftermarket. Would love to hear them through the 339i, must be heaven's gate...


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> If 6080WBs cost that much I will stick with the 6080WCs until I find something better. I might give the 7236 Cetrons a try.



Sylvania 6080wc and Cetron 7236 sound very different. The latter is tight, clean and agile. You might or not like it but for me, I'll take the Cetron 7236 any day over the Sylvania 6080wc. I'll have my good pair of TS 5998 today. For me my top power tubes for LF339 are the Bendix and 5998. I even prefer them over the GEC 7as7g. Again this is individual preference. Many will disagree with me. They will view the GEC 6as7g as the holy grail. I don't deny that the GEC 6as7g are good but I just view them as siting alongside the Bendix and 5998.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I am in the market for a ZMF closed version, waiting on the November sale to see if I can get one a bit cheaper without having to wait for the build but will have to see. I hear the ZMFs are amazing and can be passed down. You don't ever see any up for sale hardly in the aftermarket. Would love to hear them through the 339i, must be heaven's gate...



Many who have tried both the Open and Closed version of ZMF Verite prefer the Closed version. They say it's more impactful and hits harder. I've not heard the Closed but the Open does sound like a high end headphone especially in my setup of :-

Yggdrasil > La Figaro 339 > NEC 6SJ7gt / Bendix 6080wb > ZMF Verite LTD Open

I should be happy with this setup because it sound really good but I've itchy feet. Who knows where 2021 will lead me audio wise.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Now I start to see why you like the RCA 6AS7g much less the Svetlana 6H13C.
> 
> LCD-3f is a bit of an enigma to me. The high frequencies are astonishingly clear and convey the impression of brightness



Yes, hights could be piercing sometimes, could be a bit darker. I guess that is something i wouldn ike to achieve with la figaro.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Yes, hights could be piercing sometimes, could be a bit darker. I guess that is something i wouldn ike to achieve with la figaro.



Maybe you need a different headphone, like the Meze Empyrean instead. Or a ZMF Verite.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Maybe you need a different headphone, like the Meze Empyrean instead. Or a ZMF Verite.


Well, that is the question i ask myself...but lcd3f are still very good, they are so smooth, although extended hights are sometimes a problem. I want to check them with la figaro.


----------



## adeadcrab

7236.
5693.
339i.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Well, that is the question i ask myself...but lcd3f are still very good, they are so smooth, although extended hights are sometimes a problem. I want to check them with la figaro.



I like LCD-3f a lot. I think eventually I will get the LCD-4.

But for now - phew ZMF Verite is really rocking. I had swap in RCA Red Hots 5693 in place of the NEC 6SJ7gt and immediately it's more spicy.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> 7236.
> 5693.
> 339i.



Hmm that combination with Mark Knopfler's guitar works will have you drumming your keyboard. I really want to know if there is a difference between 339 and 339i SQ wise.


----------



## UntilThen

This is so beau...ti....fullll. Mark Knopler has a net worth of 95 millions. Listening through La Figaro, I think he's worth a few millions more.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

mordy said:


> Even more shocking:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-WB-BE...795011?hash=item3b4e6c5d03:g:T4wAAOSw04dfX4Wn
> $1049.00 for a Bendix? Wege Tubes, Menifee and Bangy Bang Tubes - stay away! -You can find them for a 1/10 of the price.



Those damn sellers, hoarding the good tubes and rebranding the bad, driving up the market price... I have 3 graphite plate 6080s branded Raytheon 6080WC which I got for 30AUD each. To my ears they are the exact same as the Bendix.



UntilThen said:


> Yup Mordy, that's shocking price and though a Bendix, it has the Hytron name.
> 
> This one stumped me too being branded as Telefunken 6AS7g / 6080. Possibly Telefunken at some point in time made the 6080 under license. I'm curious though how that sound like.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Telefunken-6AS7W-6080-NOS-Valve-Tube/264912109312?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=012cbc7ea2df43ffaa0a1589badb3993&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=254718795011&itm=264912109312&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=TELEFUNKEN&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b1a98419-2b70-11eb-abe4-fa409d50a267|parentrq:e7637c0c1750a77dccddab62fff1443a|iid:1


The real telefunken has triple micas and is extremely rare, less than 20,000 were made I believe. The one in that listing is a rebranded GE, worth maybe 5$ each, or a bit more with rebranding and the pretty boxes. Don't buy at that price! For reference, real telefunkens look like this:


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> The real telefunken has triple micas and is extremely rare, less than 20,000 were made I believe. The one in that listing is a rebranded GE, worth maybe 5$ each, or a bit more with rebranding and the pretty boxes. Don't buy at that price! For reference, real telefunkens look like this:



Not buying anymore tubes. I think I have enough tubes for LF339.  The next purchase will another headphone - possibly the LCD-4. I want to audition the HE1000se first. Maybe the Final D8000. Then I'll cull some of my headphones.


----------



## Amish

My end game for this amp.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Amish said:


> My end game for this amp.


What are the driver tubes you have? Looks nice!

While waiting for ma La Figaro i have bought RCA 6sj7gt and mullard 6sj7gt. Seems my La Figaro went to Czech Republic instead of Poland, where i live. Shipper (GLS) must have confused something...


----------



## Amish

bpiotrow13 said:


> What are the driver tubes you have? Looks nice!
> 
> While waiting for ma La Figaro i have bought RCA 6sj7gt and mullard 6sj7gt. Seems my La Figaro went to Czech Republic instead of Poland, where i live. Shipper (GLS) must have confused something...



I have the Tung Sol 5998 from WooAudio https://wooaudio.com/tubes/tungsol-5998
and HYVAC 6SJ7's.

I also have a couple of sets of red hots RCA 5693's but I prefer the Hyvac's.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Amish said:


> I have the Tung Sol 5998 from WooAudio https://wooaudio.com/tubes/tungsol-5998
> and HYVAC 6SJ7's.
> 
> I also have a couple of sets of red hots RCA 5693's but I prefer the Hyvac's.


Thanks. How does Hyvac sound in comparison to RCA 5693?  Hyvac seems to be quite rare, as i do not see it currently for sale.


----------



## adeadcrab

The resolution of this amp is just straight up better than the THX 789... Slightly more relaxed where the 789 is faster, ok - but snare drums just sounds so flat and mushy on the 789. Everything just sounds natural and more lifelike from the 339i.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks. How does Hyvac sound in comparison to RCA 5693?  Hyvac seems to be quite rare, as i do not see it currently for sale.



Probably Tung Sol or RCA rebrand. Mesh plates. Should be good.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/matched-pair-of-6sj7gt-with-mesh-plates.725856/


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 21, 2020)

Amish said:


> I have the Tung Sol 5998 from WooAudio https://wooaudio.com/tubes/tungsol-5998
> and HYVAC 6SJ7's.
> 
> I also have a couple of sets of red hots RCA 5693's but I prefer the Hyvac's.



US$899 for a match pair of TS 5998 from Woo Audio. Mine is exactly the same with the green letterings. I bought mine brand new from a seller in Vietnam several years ago. My pair of 5998 is rock solid - no noise, shining pins. I've never seen a better pair of TS 5998. I paid US$238 at the time and I thought it was expensive back then. 

I'd say it's still worth to snack a pair because I find 5998 tone one of a kind. Really love it.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> The resolution of this amp is just straight up better than the THX 789... Slightly more relaxed where the 789 is faster, ok - but snare drums just sounds so flat and mushy on the 789. Everything just sounds natural and more lifelike from the 339i.



I can relate to that. I just prefer a good tube amp than most solid state amp that I've heard and that includes V281 and Ragnarok.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> While waiting for ma La Figaro i have bought RCA 6sj7gt and mullard 6sj7gt. Seems my La Figaro went to Czech Republic instead of Poland, where i live. Shipper (GLS) must have confused something...



Are your RCA and Mullard 6sj7gt mesh plates? Show some pictures? Shame that your LF339 went to the wrong place. Let's hope it gets redirected to you safely.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 21, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> Are your RCA and Mullard 6sj7gt mesh plates? Show some pictures? Shame that your LF339 went to the wrong place. Let's hope it gets redirected to you safely.


Thanks. The tubes are as below:







Are they mesh plates? I am not even sure what mesh/not mesh means for the sound.

I also wandered if to buy sylvania 6sj7gt but decided to wait a bit.


----------



## UntilThen

Those aren't mesh plates but that doesn't mean they are not good. They look brand new and probably are. Good brands too. Try it when you get your amp and let us know how they sound.

I've only had experience with just one 6SJ7gt   and that's the NEC mesh plates and I think it's very good.

This here is a Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plate but it's selling for more than a roast turkey. 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NOS-NIB...4783b531877a571a6ead|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Those aren't mesh plates but that doesn't mean they are not good. They look brand new and probably are. Good brands too. Try it when you get your amp and let us know how they sound.
> 
> I've only had experience with just one 6SJ7gt   and that's the NEC mesh plates and I think it's very good.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i can not wait to have La Figaro and all tubes. Apart from the sound mesh tubes must look awesome. I have Sophia 274b for my (sold now) WA22 and it looked really nice.


----------



## UntilThen

Many on this thread have said that the Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plates sounds great. Perhaps that drives the price up?   

This is how a mesh looks like. It's unmistakable.


Having said that I want to try other 6sj7gt, like this AWV Mullard from Australia. There used to be a tube manufacturing plant here years years ago.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Many on this thread have said that the Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plates sounds great. Perhaps that drives the price up?
> 
> This is how a mesh looks like. It's unmistakable.
> 
> ...


May be true. I will try mesh in the future. Not only tung sol mesh is available.


----------



## mordy

adeadcrab said:


> Those 6080WC... I bought a pair when I first started tube rolling .... flat sound, not that amazing - they were prone to arcing and dying out on me too.. I also paid 10 or 20 bucks for the pair..


Hi adeadcrab,
When I stated that you can buy Bendix 6080 tubes for $100 it was based on fact. At any given moment in time they may not be available, but over time they always pop up. Here is how you can ascertain the market value of a current item on eBay:
Bring up the particular item on the screen. Then go to the left and scroll down until you find the box that says SOLD ITEMS. Click on it, and it will show what that item sold for in the past two months. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Bendix+6080WB&_sacat=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1
Here you can see pairs that sold very recently for $145-155/pair and single graphite tubes selling for around $75.
Usually the 6080WC tube has with regular plates but what I meant is that it is possible that Bendix tubes with graphite plates have such a designation as well.


----------



## mordy

tintinsnowydog said:


> Those damn sellers, hoarding the good tubes and rebranding the bad, driving up the market price... I have 3 graphite plate 6080s branded Raytheon 6080WC which I got for 30AUD each. To my ears they are the exact same as the Bendix.
> 
> 
> The real telefunken has triple micas and is extremely rare, less than 20,000 were made I believe. The one in that listing is a rebranded GE, worth maybe 5$ each, or a bit more with rebranding and the pretty boxes. Don't buy at that price! For reference, real telefunkens look like this:


I remember reading that the Telefunken 6080 did not sound anything special.
Here is a quote from an esteemed Head Fi member (who knows how to look for the TFK diamond on the base):  _The Telefunken has a lot of air and treble emphasis and the midrange is rather thin. So it is not an upgrade, just a different sound. _


----------



## Bruc3

Bit interested in buying this amp.
Are the stock tubes ok? Is there audible noise?
I've been put off with getting OTL amps as previously I had a Woo WA2 which had very audible hiss noise even on moderate volume levels.
Also any chance someone has paired this with a Audio Technica ADX5000?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

mordy said:


> I remember reading that the Telefunken 6080 did not sound anything special.
> Here is a quote from an esteemed Head Fi member (who knows how to look for the TFK diamond on the base):  _The Telefunken has a lot of air and treble emphasis and the midrange is rather thin. So it is not an upgrade, just a different sound. _


That would be in line with the typical Telefunken sound. Great airy detail but the tonality can be too bright/thin. Its strength is that I find it very accurately recreates the sound of a good German symphony orchestral recording with these attributes. The brass sounds real with Telefunkens!


----------



## adeadcrab (Nov 21, 2020)

Bruc3 said:


> Bit interested in buying this amp.
> Are the stock tubes ok? Is there audible noise?
> I've been put off with getting OTL amps as previously I had a Woo WA2 which had very audible hiss noise even on moderate volume levels.
> Also any chance someone has paired this with a Audio Technica ADX5000?


Planning on pairing this with ADX5000 as my next headphone, enjoying it a lot with the Focal Elex (80 ohm). Hum is there if you turn the volume up a lot and adjust volume from DAC or preamp. You only need to turn the volume a fraction of a turn as this is a powerful amp, and the hum is negligible. Any noticeable hum is from tubes.edit - if there is any hum it's due to the tubes you're using. Good tubes are silent.


----------



## mordy

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks. How does Hyvac sound in comparison to RCA 5693?  Hyvac seems to be quite rare, as i do not see it currently for sale.


I am sure that the HYVAC are Tung Sol rebranded tubes. Re the mesh, there are two kinds of mesh plates: a real mesh plate that consists of thin metal threads woven together like a fabric, and a metal plate with perforations in it. The real mesh plates are very rare and usually from very early tubes, maybe from the 30's and earlier.
Apparently, Tung Sol med two variants of the 6SJ7GT tube - one with a perforated plate and one with a solid plate. Pricey but the last item in the list is a pair for $100 + shipping.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Tung+Sol+6SJ7GT&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc
I have not heard the 6SJ7 tubes but it is worth to note that that Tung Sol also made an all metal version of this tube. My experience has been very positive with all metal tubes and such a pair may sound very good at a much lower price than the glass versions. Ugly ducklings with no tube glow and no visual appeal, but the ones I have encountered in other types (7N7, 6C5, 6J5) sound very good.
If I had an amp that could use these I would not hesitate to order this pair for very little money:




https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-GE-6SJ7...855414?hash=item421303c3f6:g:avUAAOSwGzNeS2o-


----------



## hp4fun

I recently got a Ether Flow 1.1, which is only 23 ohm. I hesitated to plug into LF 339 but the sound was quite impressive. 

While I still enjoy it, I am wondering if this is a mismatch, since LF 339 spec says 32-600 ohm.

I might get a HE6SE later this Black Friday for comparison


----------



## Bruc3

adeadcrab said:


> Planning on pairing this with ADX5000 as my next headphone, enjoying it a lot with the Focal Elex (80 ohm). Hum is there if you turn the volume up a lot and adjust volume from DAC or preamp. You only need to turn the volume a fraction of a turn as this is a powerful amp, and the hum is negligible. Any noticeable hum is from tubes.edit - if there is any hum it's due to the tubes you're using. Good tubes are silent.



Please do share your impressions once you get the ADX5000 with the LF399, very keen to hear. Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I recently got a Ether Flow 1.1, which is only 23 ohm. I hesitated to plug into LF 339 but the sound was quite impressive.
> 
> While I still enjoy it, I am wondering if this is a mismatch, since LF 339 spec says 32-600 ohm.
> 
> I might get a HE6SE later this Black Friday for comparison



With such gear and this is your first post. Welcome.  

Let your ears be your guide. Don't be too concern that it's outside the spec by a bit. I'm going to be trying the LCD-X (20 ohms planar) in a week's time, on LF339. If that ain't good, I know that it will sound good driven from Ultrasonic Oblivion because I have heard that combination.

When is the Black Friday sale?


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 22, 2020)

mordy said:


> I am sure that the HYVAC are Tung Sol rebranded tubes. Re the mesh, there are two kinds of mesh plates: a real mesh plate that consists of thin metal threads woven together like a fabric, and a metal plate with perforations in it. The real mesh plates are very rare and usually from very early tubes, maybe from the 30's and earlier.
> Apparently, Tung Sol med two variants of the 6SJ7GT tube - one with a perforated plate and one with a solid plate. Pricey but the last item in the list is a pair for $100 + shipping.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Tung+Sol+6SJ7GT&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc
> I have not heard the 6SJ7 tubes but it is worth to note that that Tung Sol also made an all metal version of this tube. My experience has been very positive with all metal tubes and such a pair may sound very good at a much lower price than the glass versions. Ugly ducklings with no tube glow and no visual appeal, but the ones I have encountered in other types (7N7, 6C5, 6J5) sound very good.
> ...


Thanks, very helpful. Will try mesh and other tubes for sure. Just my amp needs to find its way to me. I thought shipping from Denmark to Poland should be max 3 days, but it is crazy time now, the amp is travelling through Europe for one week and has not even reached Poland......


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> With such gear and this is your first post. Welcome.
> 
> Let your ears be your guide. Don't be too concern that it's outside the spec by a bit. I'm going to be trying the LCD-X (20 ohms planar) in a week's time, on LF339. If that ain't good, I know that it will sound good driven from Ultrasonic Oblivion because I have heard that combination.
> 
> When is the Black Friday sale?



Haha, l learned a lot from this thread for a long time 

Adorama has the HE6SE for sale this week. $699 is very tempting, although I think the new MSRP is a bit misleading. 

However, thanks to an earlier post by adeadcrab, TIL the HE6 needs a lot of power (2W at least?) and the Figaro 339 cannot power it ( >0.6W in spec). 

Also TIL one thing matters is probably the "output impedance", and Figaro 339 as well as the recent 339i never mention this.


----------



## adeadcrab

hp4fun said:


> Haha, l learned a lot from this thread for a long time
> 
> Adorama has the HE6SE for sale this week. $699 is very tempting, although I think the new MSRP is a bit misleading.
> 
> ...


The 339i can do approx 1WPC, it depends on tubes. High gain tubes like 7236 or 5998 can push a bit over 1W each (and it's one tube per channel with this amp). Low gain tubes like 6AS7GA I believe do under a watt each.

I fully expect the 339i to do well with the Abyss 1266 TC, I believe @Liu Junyuan  has used the HE6 and 339 in the past. Though I may be wrong on that one


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> The 339i can do approx 1WPC, it depends on tubes. High gain tubes like 7236 or 5998 can push a bit over 1W each (and it's one tube per channel with this amp). Low gain tubes like 6AS7GA I believe do under a watt each.
> 
> I fully expect the 339i to do well with the Abyss 1266 TC, I believe @Liu Junyuan  has used the HE6 and 339 in the past. Though I may be wrong on that one



I have both TS7236 and TS5998. I am reluctant to pull the trigger to buy HE-6 because I fully see myself buying an used Hifiman EF6 just for the purpose of a one-time comparison :/


----------



## tintinsnowydog

At long last, the amp has made it over to me! Thankfully nothing was damaged in shipping, from what I can tell  The internals are beautiful, a true work of art.

Plugging GEC 6AS7 + EF86- my favourite combo on my previous LF339- for its first listening session. Impressions to come!


----------



## adeadcrab

hp4fun said:


> I have both TS7236 and TS5998. I am reluctant to pull the trigger to buy HE-6 because I fully see myself buying an used Hifiman EF6 just for the purpose of a one-time comparison :/


get the 1266 instead  I would


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Nov 23, 2020)

We've hit page 339 of the 339 thread! I'll update this post with more photos later to celebrate 











The GEC glow is unbeatable, except when it’s in grey glass


----------



## Ultrainferno

Close the thread!


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Haha, l learned a lot from this thread for a long time
> 
> Adorama has the HE6SE for sale this week. $699 is very tempting, although I think the new MSRP is a bit misleading.
> 
> ...



Hmmm HE6SE. If I buy that headphone, I'll drive it with my Sansui au-alpha 907mr but it's not a priority for me.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> We've hit page 339 of the 339 thread! I'll update this post with more photos later to celebrate



I'll make it 933 soon so yeah Ultrainferno is right - close the thread.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> At long last, the amp has made it over to me! Thankfully nothing was damaged in shipping, from what I can tell  The internals are beautiful, a true work of art.



Very very nice. Finally you've pull out your Leica camera.


----------



## UntilThen

It's time to put up the Christmas tree and this year it's a tree with a difference.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> It's time to put up the Christmas tree and this year it's a tree with a difference.



How does the 339 compare to the Woo WA22 or Oblivion?


----------



## Galapac

Does anyone know if you can use a 6SN7 in a 6AS7 socket with any good results. I know its a driver vs. power tube but aren't both dual triode tubes? I just had some surplus 6SN7s and was wondering if this is feasible. My Google search efforts have not shined any light on my query so though I would post it here to see if anyone has tried this. Would I just be shortening the life of the 6SN7 if used in av 6AS7 socket due to wattage? Would be nice if I could get a second life on these tubes with the 339i.


----------



## UntilThen

You can but a pair of 6sn7 in place of 6as7 just wouldn't have enough oomph. In my previous Glen OTL, I use 6 x 6sn7 in the 6 power sockets. That was ok but still on the light tone.


----------



## bpiotrow13

And finally here it is. Just tried it for 3 minutes to check if it works. I used RCA6as7g and Russian 6j4p i got from the seller. Surprisingly warm but detailed. Can not wait the evening when i have some time


----------



## mordy

Congratulations!


----------



## bpiotrow13

Bruc3 said:


> How does the 339 compare to the Woo WA22 or Oblivion?



I have just got the 339 and i used to have wa22 for a while. A lot will depend on tubes used but these are very different amps. Wa22 is very dynamic with forward sound, although you feel a bit of the tubes behind. La Figaro warm and soft, although i have listened to it shortly and have not done any tube rolling. La figaro is an OTL. Wa 22 is not.


----------



## hp4fun

I spent some time with the Ether Flow + LF 339i. I still feel there might be a mismatch between them and something missing, because I know some pieces quite well on some high end speaker systems. However Ether Flow still blows away my other cans (HD6xx, HE560) easily, and produces an inviting sound. FWIW, Ether Flow does not sound that good in THX AAA amp (SP200).

I started to question myself -- am I getting the right sound I like, or I simply have a wrong ear and perception......


----------



## mordy

hp4fun said:


> I spent some time with the Ether Flow + LF 339i. I still feel there might be a mismatch between them and something missing, because I know some pieces quite well on some high end speaker systems. However Ether Flow still blows away my other cans (HD6xx, HE560) easily, and produces an inviting sound. FWIW, Ether Flow does not sound that good in THX AAA amp (SP200).
> 
> I started to question myself -- am I getting the right sound I like, or I simply have a wrong ear and perception......


Don't question yourself - trust your ears to tell you what you like.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> get the 1266 instead  I would



I have heard the 1266 with Woo WA5 / Takatsuki 300b tubes at a local meet several years ago and was impressed but I preferred the Utopia on the same amp at that same meet. It was a short listen at a meet. So things could change if I were to live with those gear but the Abyss 1266 looks like a head torture device


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have just got the 339 and i used to have wa22 for a while. A lot will depend on tubes used but these are very different amps. Wa22 is very dynamic with forward sound, although you feel a bit of the tubes behind. La Figaro warm and soft, although i have listened to it shortly and have not done any tube rolling. La figaro is an OTL. Wa 22 is not.



@Bruc3 , I'm sorry I didn't reply to your question but bpiotrow has covered 339 and wa22 quite well except LF339 isn't all warm and soft. It's not even soft but I could agree it's warmer than wa22 but only in relation to wa22.

And yeah LF339 is OTL and WA22 is transformer coupled and having live with amps of both persuasions I know that they can sound a bit different. These are the amps I've lived with:-

Elise, Euforia, LF339, Glenn - OTL
WA22, Studio Six - transformer coupled
WA5 - transformer coupled - had it for 2 weeks evaluation with Glenn OTL. A friend loan me his WA5 with all his good tubes for 2 weeks. What a guy. 

I'll have to talk about Oblivion another day but I've my impressions of it in the Oblivion thread.


----------



## mordy

Don't know why headphones have to be uncomfortable to wear - I use an old Sennheiser HD250II as daily driver and it is much more comfortable to wear than the Drop HD6XX (Sennheiser HD650) that is new. The HD250 is great sounding and around 20 years old. It does not have the snazzy look of newer headphones but can hold it's own very well soundwise.


----------



## UntilThen

mordy said:


> Don't know why headphones have to be uncomfortable to wear - I use an old Sennheiser HD250II as daily driver and it is much more comfortable to wear than the Drop HD6XX (Sennheiser HD650) that is new. The HD250 is great sounding and around 20 years old. It does not have the snazzy look of newer headphones but can hold it's own very well soundwise.



I'll just have my 2 cents on this.  Old favourites can still sound very good on capable amps, such as hd650 on LF339. I was quite astonished with what I hear out of that combo but..... here's the big BUT ....

In my short time with Utopia, LCD-4, Abyss 1266, Susvara on WA33, I knew then that they are on another league compared to hd650. Not even thinking about price here but just going solely on what I hear.

Even with my LCD-3, Verite. They get my head time the most. I use hd650 only when I want something comfortable and that's when I'm also surprised that it can still sound very good. Of course not everyone will agree with me. Some will regard hd650 as still being the best and I'll respect their choice.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> bpiotrow has covered 339 and wa22 quite well except LF339 isn't all warm and soft. It's not even soft but I could agree it's warmer than wa22 but only in relation to wa22.
> 
> And yeah LF339 is OTL and WA22 is transformer coupled and having live with amps of both persuasions I know that they can sound a bit different. These are the amps I've lived with:-
> 
> ...



Well, warmer or not, my (subjective) perception is that La figaro is totally different sound to that of wa22. May call it "tubey" instead of "warm" but stil. Again, may be subjective and i still have detailed listening and some tube rolling with la figaro ahead of me. It may also look different with brighter setup like TS5998 and Telefunken ef86, which i have not tried yet.

Btw @UntilThen i have very similar setup to (one of) Yours. Lcd3f with LF339 and Burson cv2+


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Elise, Euforia, LF339, Glenn - OTL
> WA22, Studio Six - transformer coupled
> WA5 - transformer coupled - had it for 2 weeks evaluation with Glenn OTL. A friend loan me his WA5 with all his good tubes for 2 weeks. What a guy.


And how would you compare wa5 to La figaro?


----------



## adeadcrab

bpiotrow13 said:


> Well, warmer or not, my (subjective) perception is that La figaro is totally different sound to that of wa22. May call it "tubey" instead of "warm" but stil. Again, may be subjective and i still have detailed listening and some tube rolling with la figaro ahead of me. It may also look different with brighter setup like TS5998 and Telefunken ef86, which i have not tried yet.
> 
> Btw @UntilThen i have very similar setup to (one of) Yours. Lcd3f with LF339 and Burson cv2+


I think the warmth you are hearing is mainly coming from the RCA 6AS7G power tubes you have there!  enjoy. I had a pair of RCA 6AS7G but one was noisy and used to hell when I bought it so I have one lonely tube of that type.

My 6AS7GA order arrived today - very fast intl. shipping - another 5 pairs of these hidden gems from parts express!


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> I think the warmth you are hearing is mainly coming from the RCA 6AS7G power tubes you have there!  enjoy. I had a pair of RCA 6AS7G but one was noisy and used to hell when I bought it so I have one lonely tube of that type.
> 
> My 6AS7GA order arrived today - very fast intl. shipping - another 5 pairs of these hidden gems from parts express!



What's the diff between 6AS7GA and 6080 series?


----------



## adeadcrab

hp4fun said:


> What's the diff between 6AS7GA and 6080 series?


6AS7GA is more warm and relaxed, paired with 6SJ7GT mesh driver tubes helps with clarity and big precise soundstage - sweet and sour combination!


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Btw @UntilThen i have very similar setup to (one of) Yours. Lcd3f with LF339 and Burson cv2+



One of ... yup  I would not lie though but I will say that I much prefer Yggdrasil to the Burson Cv2+ as DAC. SQ goes up the roof when that happens.. well in my bias opinion as well as the zillions of Yggdrasil fans


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> And how would you compare wa5 to La figaro?



Kind of like Luciano Pavarotti and Sissel Kyrkjebo...  I exaggerate of course. 

WA5 300b sound is mid centric but what a voluptuous tone. You almost want to hug it. La Figaro as well as Glenn OTL are more like the Carl Lewis of the athlete world. If these 2 were to compete in a 100m run, there's no doubt who will win.

Sound wise, both are just great ! I don't deny I would love to own a Woo Audio WA5 with a pair of Sylvania 6sn7w metal base or Tung Sol 6sn7gt bgrp as drivers and Takatsuki 300b as power tubes - rectifiers can be EML mesh rectifiers.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> I think the warmth you are hearing is mainly coming from the RCA 6AS7G power tubes you have there!



There's no need to think. It's a fact.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> One of ... yup  I would not lie though but I will say that I much prefer Yggdrasil to the Burson Cv2+ as DAC. SQ goes up the roof when that happens.. well in my bias opinion as well as the zillions of Yggdrasil fans


Agree that burson has good dac, but not the best one. I have also MHDT Orchid dac, which is much better, but have not tried it with La figaro. Good thing with this dac is that you can also roll tubes. I have mullard and siemens on the way, but first my focus is on la figaro.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> 6AS7GA is more warm and relaxed, paired with 6SJ7GT mesh driver tubes helps with clarity and big precise soundstage - sweet and sour combination!



Are you talking about sweet and sour pork chop? 

With the exception of Bendix 6080wb, I hear 6080 as leaner, brighter more dynamic than it's 6as7ga sibling. So yeah I agree with your assessment that 6as7ga is more warm and relax. Same applies with 6as7g.


----------



## bpiotrow13

adeadcrab said:


> I think the warmth you are hearing is mainly coming from the RCA 6AS7G power tubes you have there!  enjoy. I had a pair of RCA 6AS7G but one was noisy and used to hell when I bought it so I have one lonely tube of that type.


Probably yes. Will try Tung Sol 5998 and Tung Sol 6as7g as well. Maybe mullard 6080? 
I have 3 pairs of RCA 6as7g and only one pair is quite quiet.. 
I will also try 6sj7gt mesh.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 24, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> Kind of like Luciano Pavarotti and Sissel Kyrkjebo...  I exaggerate of course.
> 
> WA5 300b sound is mid centric but what a voluptuous tone. You almost want to hug it. La Figaro as well as Glenn OTL are more like the Carl Lewis of the athlete world. If these 2 were to compete in a 100m run, there's no doubt who will win.
> 
> Sound wise, both are just great ! I don't deny I would love to own a Woo Audio WA5 with a pair of Sylvania 6sn7w metal base or Tung Sol 6sn7gt bgrp as drivers and Takatsuki 300b as power tubes - rectifiers can be EML mesh rectifiers.


Cool! Wa5 is currently out of my reach... as mentioned i have just sold wa22. For a while i was also considering buying wa2 along with La figaro, but as i am just listening to la figaro right now, it probably makes no sense to buy wa2.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Cool! Wa5 is currently out of my reach... as mentioned i have just sold wa22. For a while i was also considering buying wa2 along with La figaro, but as i am just listening to la figaro right now, it probably makes no sense to buy wa2.



Woo Audio won't like me but I would say now that you have La Figaro, you don't need to think about the WA2. There are other amps in the Woo range that I lust after - especially after hearing HiFiMan Susvara on WA33 at the Addicted To Audio stand at the Sydney HiFi show a few years ago. That was special ! That was the show I miss auditioning the Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1 because the number of people waiting to hear it, the queue goes around many blocks.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 24, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> Woo Audio won't like me but I would say now that you have La Figaro, you don't need to think about the WA2. There are other amps in the Woo range that I lust after - especially after hearing HiFiMan Susvara on WA33 at the Addicted To Audio stand at the Sydney HiFi show a few years ago. That was special ! That was the show I miss auditioning the Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1 because the number of people waiting to hear it, the queue goes around many blocks.


The price of wa33 is also special) i guess i may try wa5 at some point, but probably not wa33.

In the meantime i am listening to La figro with RCA 6as7g and Russian stock tubes. Not to say "warm", it is so smooth and lush? Separation and 3d imagining is awesome. The sound is so real, you amost can touch it...This is exactly something i wanted. Maybe it does not look as cool as Woo Audio, but who cares. It has some magic anyway


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> @Bruc3 , I'm sorry I didn't reply to your question but bpiotrow has covered 339 and wa22 quite well except LF339 isn't all warm and soft. It's not even soft but I could agree it's warmer than wa22 but only in relation to wa22.
> 
> And yeah LF339 is OTL and WA22 is transformer coupled and having live with amps of both persuasions I know that they can sound a bit different. These are the amps I've lived with:-
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, I wish I had a friend like that hehe....


----------



## mordy

bpiotrow13 said:


> Probably yes. Will try Tung Sol 5998 and Tung Sol 6as7g as well. Maybe mullard 6080?
> I have 3 pairs of RCA 6as7g and only one pair is quite quiet..
> I will also try 6sj7gt mesh.


IMHO the Mullard 6080 is warm sounding.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

I agree that the Mullard 6080 is one of the warmest tubes in the family. It has fantastic midrange. If you are looking for a more precise or neutral tone, try the Tung Sol 6080 or the TS/Chatham 7236

I find the mesh drivers to be warmer than RCA reds or EF86, but again beautiful tone


----------



## bpiotrow13

tintinsnowydog said:


> I agree that the Mullard 6080 is one of the warmest tubes in the family. It has fantastic midrange. If you are looking for a more precise or neutral tone, try the Tung Sol 6080 or the TS/Chatham 7236
> 
> I find the mesh drivers to be warmer than RCA reds or EF86, but again beautiful tone


Interesting, thanks. I need to try mesh, as well as Mullard 6080. I have TS 7236 ordered. Should be with me within a week or so. So many tube rolling options wih La figaro


----------



## bpiotrow13

mordy said:


> IMHO the Mullard 6080 is warm sounding.


I guess all mullards are


----------



## mordy

bpiotrow13 said:


> I guess all mullards are


Not sure if the warmth of the 6080 is the "house sound" - others have to clarify this. 
Certain tubes do have a house sound - for example Ken-Rad tubes usually have good bass, Sylvania tubes sound spacious, but, in general, from the Mullard tubes I have I cannot think of a theme; more towards neutral and with a sweet mid range.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> The price of wa33 is also special) i guess i may try wa5 at some point, but probably not wa33.
> 
> In the meantime i am listening to La figro with RCA 6as7g and Russian stock tubes. Not to say "warm",* it is so smooth and lush? Separation and 3d imagining is awesome. The sound is so real, you amost can touch it...This is exactly something i wanted. Maybe it does not look as cool as Woo Audio, but who cares. It has some magic anyway*



WA33 is 10 grand. I would question my sanity if I buy it. I would buy the Blue Hawaii and Stax Sr009 instead. That would be 15 grand. 

Base on what you say in bold, I'm handling over to you the ambassadorship of La Figaro. My work here is done. Over to you.


----------



## UntilThen

mordy said:


> Not sure if the warmth of the 6080 is the "house sound" - others have to clarify this.
> Certain tubes do have a house sound - for example Ken-Rad tubes usually have good bass, Sylvania tubes sound spacious, but, in general, from the Mullard tubes I have I cannot think of a theme; more towards neutral and with a sweet mid range.



I've had several Mullard tubes and they generally exudes quality.

Mullard ECC33
Mullard 6080
Mullard CV4003


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 25, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> WA33 is 10 grand. I would question my sanity if I buy it. I would buy the Blue Hawaii and Stax Sr009 instead. That would be 15 grand.
> 
> Base on what you say in bold, I'm handling over to you the ambassadorship of La Figaro. My work here is done. Over to you.


No.. we want you here Anyway, where would go

SQ of this amp is astonishing. My feeling when i first listened to it was like i heard my first serious setup (two years ago) being hd600 with SMSL t1. Wow

I have many tubes to roll on la figaro. Have some mines and got a nice collection from the seller. I am starting today


----------



## bpiotrow13

Btw i just ordered the below. I guess these are TS mesh?


----------



## adeadcrab

That's it! Care to share your source?


----------



## bpiotrow13

adeadcrab said:


> That's it! Care to share your source?


Ebay you can get a pair with a good price from time to time.


----------



## adeadcrab

bpiotrow13 said:


> Ebay you can get a pair with a good price from time to time.


I looked there, but the only pairs of 6SJ7GT mesh I saw, that were sold, were ones I bought


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> SQ of this amp is astonishing.



Agree. I find myself toe tapping with La Figaro, just as I did with the Glenn Super 9 OTL amp and Studio Six. That should tell you how much I enjoy LF339. Are you using your LCD-3f with LF339 when you make this statement? 

I find LCD-3f really good with La Figaro but now I'm listening with Verite Open and LF339 - I can only smile that it's sounding so real, so organic, so dynamic. I listen to a lot of vocals and the female singers just caress my ears. Any more real and it will be indecent obsession.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> I looked there, but the only pairs of 6SJ7GT mesh I saw, that were sold, were ones I bought



Geez, you guys are turning into raiders of the lost tubes. Careful, that's how I amass cartons of tubes. I got rid of half of them when I sold off the Glenn OTL along with the tubes. A lot were also rid of when I sold off the Studio Six. Yet I still have many more.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> Geez, you guys are turning into raiders of the lost tubes. Careful, that's how I amass cartons of tubes. I got rid of half of them when I sold off the Glenn OTL along with the tubes. A lot were also rid of when I sold off the Studio Six. Yet I still have many more.


Knock on wood, I haven't sold off any of my audio purchases... admittedly for 10 years I was rocking the same all-in-one DAC/amp/preamp combo. just getting more into it the last few years.. don't plan on selling off any gear 
I did have a Topping D50, which along with the all-in-one were given to my mother to use with the drop 58X headphones


----------



## Galapac

We talk a lot about the 339i and our headphones but what do you use to listen to your music? 
I use the Fiio M15 DAP loaded with FLAC files or Tidal > Topping D70 > 339i (or THX789/SPL Phonitor XE depending on the mood) > Focal Utopias/Sennheiser HD820.
I use a balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn into most of my gear with a 6.35mm adapter to the 339i.


----------



## bpiotrow13

adeadcrab said:


> I looked there, but the only pairs of 6SJ7GT mesh I saw, that were sold, were ones I bought



Strange, try searching for "Tung sol 6as7gt"


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Agree. I find myself toe tapping with La Figaro, just as I did with the Glenn Super 9 OTL amp and Studio Six. That should tell you how much I enjoy LF339. Are you using your LCD-3f with LF339 when you make this statement?
> 
> I find LCD-3f really good with La Figaro but now I'm listening with Verite Open and LF339 - I can only smile that it's sounding so real, so organic, so dynamic. I listen to a lot of vocals and the female singers just caress my ears. Any more real and it will be indecent obsession.


Correct, i am using lcd3f. They sound beautiful with la figaro, although there is a discussion now on lcd3 thread on defective drivers in Audeze...

How do you compare lcd3f to verite with La figaro?


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Geez, you guys are turning into raiders of the lost tubes. Careful, that's how I amass cartons of tubes. I got rid of half of them when I sold off the Glenn OTL along with the tubes. A lot were also rid of when I sold off the Studio Six. Yet I still have many more.


I have bought a chest for the tubes)


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Galapac said:


> We talk a lot about the 339i and our headphones but what do you use to listen to your music?
> I use the Fiio M15 DAP loaded with FLAC files or Tidal > Topping D70 > 339i (or THX789/SPL Phonitor XE depending on the mood) > Focal Utopias/Sennheiser HD820.
> I use a balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn into most of my gear with a 6.35mm adapter to the 339i.


I use TIDAL hi fi>Bluesound node 2i>burson cv2 + dac>La figaro>Audeze lcd3f. I also have MHDT Orchid DAC, but have not time to use it with la figaro. I need to upgrade my cables. I was thinking on upgrading bluesound to somethig more advanced, but it has fantastic software and as i am not using its dac i doubt if changing a streamer can influance a sound materially.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> How do you compare lcd3f to verite with La figaro?



No comment. I'm sponsored by Audeze and ZMF. So I can't talk anything negative about both.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have bought a chest for the tubes)



That's it. You're beyond redemption.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> We talk a lot about the 339i and our headphones but what do you use to listen to your music?
> I use the Fiio M15 DAP loaded with FLAC files or Tidal > Topping D70 > 339i (or THX789/SPL Phonitor XE depending on the mood) > Focal Utopias/Sennheiser HD820.
> I use a balanced 4.4mm Pentaconn into most of my gear with a 6.35mm adapter to the 339i.



Ah ha, let's talk about our source. Yup I'm a Tidal HiFi user. In the past I have Auralic Aries but I find using my PC more convenient. So 2 months ago, I got a new PC made specially for me and what is sound without nice sight. So I also bought a 34" ultrawide screen curve Acer monitor.

I use Yggdrasil - well bought Yggy and Rggy with HD800 & LCD-2f back in 2017. All new from A2A. That was the year I went a bit nuts.

Then I bought the Rega RP8 turntable with Apetha moving coil cartridge with Avid Pellar phono stage. That was when I discovered the turntable sound better than Yggdrasil.   
A shock indeed. But I shouldn't be. Vinyl is just a bit special just like tube amps. So at one time, I had the turntable connected to my amps and it was beautiful but not as convenient as Tidal. 

Then I decided to check out Low-Fi so I subscribed to Youtube so I won't get annoying advertisements. 

Besides that I have 3 big boxes of CDs collected when I was into car audio.... competition. eek.

Next I'll learn to play the drum set that is in my house. Nothing like live music.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> No comment. I'm sponsored by Audeze and ZMF. So I can't talk anything negative about both.


But i wanted You to tell only positives)


----------



## Galapac

Head's up. Cheap prices on bulk 6SG7GT/JAN-CNU tubes. Mesh type. 5 sets of 6 left...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NOS-6SG7...brand=National&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Mizicke5273

adeadcrab said:


> Knock on wood, I haven't sold off any of my audio purchases... admittedly for 10 years I was rocking the same all-in-one DAC/amp/preamp combo. just getting more into it the last few years.. don't plan on selling off any gear
> I did have a Topping D50, which along with the all-in-one were given to my mother to use with the drop 58X headphones




That is how I was; I used the same TubeMagic DAC & AMP with my Beyer DT 880 & 990 for about 6 years.  Then I got the upgrade bug and splurged in 2018.  Decided to get in on a Drop for the 339 and a few weeks later also decided to hunt for a HE-500 to pair with it; this was the rig I wanted since 2012.  Figured I should upgrade my DAC as well, since it had been 6 years.  Then through 2018 and 2019 I continued to make some major upgrades and purchases.  Still got the 339 and HE-500 in my rig, as I feel I cannot get much better without dropping several $k.  I picked up an Aeolus, but I can't say it is better than the HE-500, just different.  I really enjoy both and will not part with either.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Head's up. Cheap prices on bulk 6SG7GT/JAN-CNU tubes. Mesh type. 5 sets of 6 left...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NOS-6SG7...brand=National&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


Thanks a lot, is it 6sj7gt equivalent?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Head's up. Cheap prices on bulk 6SG7GT/JAN-CNU tubes. Mesh type. 5 sets of 6 left...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NOS-6SG7GT-JAN-CNU-NATIONAL-UNION-Tubes-Tested-Removed-From-Sealed-Carton/233749537439?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20200520130048&meid=05af4105abe54534a14b9a2276046c7e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=202924478463&itm=233749537439&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV3BBEV2b&brand=National&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



I'm not sure if these are drop in equivalent of 6SJ7. @xmdkq can you commend on these tubes?


----------



## adeadcrab

https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6sg7gt.html
https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6sj7gt.html
Looks like the 6SG7GT is the predecessor of the 6SJ7GT, from the 1930s.. they both have the same filament volt, may as well give it a try and let us know if it works in the 339


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> But i wanted You to tell only positives)



I was going to tell you this morning but then I read this guy's impression and he took the words out of my mouth.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zmf-verite.890270/post-15990934

I have both ZMF Verite LTD Open and Audeze LCD-3f. I'm about to get LCD-X because LCD-X is brighter than LCD-3, more aggressive and more prominent in the bass than LCD-3f. I actually like LCD-X. Both Audeze are more prominent in the bass than Verite and Verite is no slouch for bass presentation but just doesn't dish it up like the planars does.

... and they both sound good on the La Figaro 339.


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6sg7gt.html
> https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6sj7gt.html
> Looks like the 6SG7GT is the predecessor of the 6SJ7GT, from the 1930s.. they both have the same filament volt, may as well give it a try and let us know if it works in the 339



The tubes were cheap enough to give it a try. The specs are very similar. Spec sheets attached.
One concern and may make a difference is that the 6SG7 is a remote cutoff pentode and the 6SJ7 is a sharp cutoff pentode.


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> We talk a lot about the 339i and our headphones but what do you use to listen to your music?



FLAC on PC -> Soekris 1421 R2R DAC -> Gustard P26 preamp -> THX 789 / 339i
or
FLAC on PC -> Soekris DAC -> 339i preamp out -> THX 789

The Gustard P26 has swappable opamp sockets, so I alternate between the Burson V6 lineup. Currently using the warmer, lush 'Classic' opamps to the 339i with 6AS7GA and 6SJ7GT mesh. 
Main daily headphones are the *Focal Elex *- they can be warm and lush or pinpoint accurate depending on the preamp's opamp setup and 339i tubes - I have Grado GS1000i that need to be recabled, HD650 too but those are mainly for work. Also have Koss 95X estats but don't use them much now that I have the LF 339i amp.
Want to get a few more headphones (ADX5000, Empyrean, 1266 TC, Voce) and another amp (LTA Z10E) in the long-term. And of course get my GS1000i recabled <3


----------



## bpiotrow13

I have just started experimenting with tubes. This evening RCA 6as7g with Telefunken ef86. Compared to stock Russian tubes much clearer and more air, which is not surprising. I will try TS 5998 with mullard ef80, should be similar.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Rca 6as7 and Telefunken ef86 is really spacious, but lacks some magic for me. I put TS5998 and mulard ef80.





 It is better but ef80 hums a lot. I have another pair and will check. Has anyone expirienced a hum with ef80? For me the best i have tried so far is RCA 6as7g with stock Russian drivers. It is obviously subjective and i am a magic lover


----------



## Galapac

What is the purpose of the mono balanced input on the 339i? I do not see a need or use for it.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> It is better but ef80 hums a lot. I have another pair and will check. Has anyone expirienced a hum with ef80? For me the best i have tried so far is RCA 6as7g with stock Russian drivers. It is obviously subjective and i am a magic lover



First of al, very nice pictures. Excellent contribution. Now regarding hum....

I don't know why certain drivers work without noise on my old LF339 but is humming on my new LF339 and vice versa. In fact the most recent 'strange' phenomenon is with my pair of NEC 6SJ7gt. I'm not getting any sound from the left channel. Switching different headphones didn't help. Re-inserting the tubes after powering down and cooling down still getting no sound on left channel. Then I switch the tubes left to right and bingo I get stereo sound.   

So I don't know what it is but things can get rather weird with La Figaro that I don't experience with other tube amps. However when you find the tubes that works quietly and sounds good with LF339, then you start to appreciate how lovely sounding this amp is.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> What is the purpose of the mono balanced input on the 339i? I do not see a need or use for it.



No purpose. Use only the 1/4 inch jack in it.


----------



## UntilThen

@bpiotrow13 , I notice you have the volume knob of LF339 at 12 noon. Is there any reason you turn it up that high? On my setup if I turn it up to 12 noon, I would have to say goodbye to my ears.


----------



## Galapac

Oh god...am I goin deaf too?, lol 😝 I sometimes go to 1 o’clock but I also control my volume from my DAP so that does make a difference. If it was purely line out I would be bleeding.


----------



## adeadcrab

try increasing volume from your source and keep 339 at 9 o'clock .. hum will be minimal.


----------



## Galapac

I get hum from the left channel from EF86s no matter if the volume is at zero or not. If I use a 6sj7 or 5693 then the hum goes away. For me at least, it is not from the volume pot. I think it is the EF86 adapter. If I jiggle the adapter a bit the hum gets louder when I do that.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> @bpiotrow13 , I notice you have the volume knob of LF339 at 12 noon. Is there any reason you turn it up that high? On my setup if I turn it up to 12 noon, I would have to say goodbye to my ears.


This is because i followed your advice and set the permanent loudness on La Figaro. I regulate volume with burson serving as a DAC. I can do it even remotely.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> I get hum from the left channel from EF86s no matter if the volume is at zero or not. If I use a 6sj7 or 5693 then the hum goes away. For me at least, it is not from the volume pot. I think it is the EF86 adapter. If I jiggle the adapter a bit the hum gets louder when I do that.


Thanks this is interesting observation. I also thought the adapter may have something to do with the hum. I have ef86 adapter made by La Figaro. I also have a nice quiet ef80 adapter. Has anybody tried/know if it is possible to use ef86 tube with ef80 adapter? I am not with the amp right now, so can not check if it fits. If it does i guess no obstacles in using it?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Oh god...am I goin deaf too?, lol 😝 I sometimes go to 1 o’clock but I also control my volume from my DAP so that does make a difference. If it was purely line out I would be bleeding.


I just set the source quiet, will increase the source volume


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks this is interesting observation. I also thought the adapter may have something to do with the hum. I have ef86 adapter made by La Figaro. I also have a nice quiet ef80 adapter. Has anybody tried/know if it is possible to use ef86 tube with ef80 adapter? I am not with the amp right now, so can not check if it fits. If it does i guess no obstacles in using it?



My EF86 adapter is also by La Figaro so I think we are onto something. For a test I am getting another adapter that I found on eBay here to test this theory: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/283152924943

I do like the EF86 class of tubes more than the RCA 5693 currently because I think the sound stage is a bit larger, brighter and dare I say holographic?

When I do put the 5693 or 6SJ7 in the noise level is almost non-existent.

I have even swapped the adapters and still get the hum out of the left with the volume on the left channel all the way down and on the right as I turn the volume up on the right channel.

I do not think you can use an EF86 tube with an EF80 adapter but I haven't tried it...give it a go and let me know.

I never bothered to get an EF80 adapter as I was told the EF86 class of tubes sound better. What is your opinion?


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Has anybody tried/know if it is possible to use ef86 tube with ef80 adapter?



No just no. That's why Yuking offer 2 adapters. One for EF80 and the other for EF86. On my old LF339, these tubes are very revealing, especially the EF86. I had the EF80 on Yuking's adapter and EF86 on adapter from ebay and they are quiet on my old LF339. Beautiful tone.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is because i followed your advice and set the permanent loudness on La Figaro. I regulate volume with burson serving as a DAC. I can do it even remotely.



  I would suggest setting the volume on LF339 to 9 or 10am and increase the volume on the Burson. I could vary from 50 to 66 on the Burson Conductor CV2+, depending on how loud I want it to be.


----------



## adeadcrab

call me old fashioned but I'll stick with the 5693 / 6SJ7 tubes


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm always running EF80 and Black plate 6AS7G


----------



## UntilThen

Indulge myself with a change of power tubes to Svetlana 6H13C or 6N13S. Drivers are NEC 6sj7gt. Nice clear sound. La Figaro soundstage is pretty wide. These russian power tubes sound very good on LF339. Very good instruments separation and imaging. I'm starting to think that I did the right thing buying Tintinsnowydog's LF339. I love the tone from La Figaro using any of my headphones. Started talking to Donald. Mid next year, I will have my DNA Stratus to compare with La Figaro 339. Then I will retire from the tube world.  but but what about my Telefunken EL11 / EL12 spez tubes. There is suppose to be a custom amp build for these tubes and I was going to call it 'Berlin'. 

bpiotrow notice my volume is at 9am using LCD-3f with Yggy as DAC. This is loud.


----------



## adeadcrab

The volume pots are also logarithmic - not sure if it applies for other amps - so it gets real loud, real quick. Quicker than you may realise.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> call me old fashioned but I'll stick with the 5693 / 6SJ7 tubes



Hello Mr Old Fashion, I am now an honorary member of your club because I love my very well behave 5693 and 6SJ7gt tubes. 



Ultrainferno said:


> I'm always running EF80 and Black plate 6AS7G



Price of EF80 tubes has gone up because of you. I thought you love your Bendix 6080wb of which you have many pairs. Now show the world here what you have in stock.


----------



## UntilThen

I bought 2 more 6SJ7GT.   Not exactly identical but close enough.


----------



## Ultrainferno

UntilThen said:


> Price of EF80 tubes has gone up because of you. I thought you love your Bendix 6080wb of which you have many pairs. Now show the world here what you have in stock.



I do love them, but they're too valuable to use. I must have +10 Bendix in storage
The mesh EF80 Mullard should still be available for acceptable prices.


----------



## UntilThen

Ultrainferno said:


> I do love them, but they're too valuable to use. I must have +10 Bendix in storage
> The mesh EF80 Mullard should still be available for acceptable prices.



Dang 10+ Bendix...

I was kidding about EF80 price. They are not that expensive. I have the same Mullard as yours. I also have a Siemens EF80. They are both mesh like yours. EF80 is more relaxed compared to EF86 and clear. Very good indeed.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I also have Philips branded mesh EF80, all the same. Very good tubes


----------



## UntilThen

There is the Mullard EF80 mesh on the left LF339, with Bendix 6080wb. The right LF339 has RCA 5693 and Svetlana 6N13S.

Now one LF339 is in Sydney and the other in Canberra. They are apart now.


----------



## UntilThen

I just remember that I bought this pair of EF86 to 6SJ7 adapter from Yuking but on my old LF339, one channel has no sound. Now knowing how erratic it is with tubes on my Figaro, I will try it again on the new LF339. If it works, I'll be smiling. These are very nice looking adapters. Much nicer than those from ebay.


----------



## Sound Trooper

UntilThen said:


> I sure did. My time on your lovely island was nearly 31 years. I overstayed and then went to the land of Oz. I've since met many Singaporeans on Head-Fi .... and Malaysians too.  I'll embarrass them by tagging them.
> 
> Come on @Sound Trooper and @UsoppNoKami . You haven't quit Head-Fi, have you?


Hey @UntilThen ! I’m still lurking around but have not been very active lately. How have you been?


----------



## Galapac

Ultrainferno said:


> I do love them, but they're too valuable to use. I must have +10 Bendix in storage



What?! Let them free! You only live once, why not enjoy them?
it’s a shame you have that many and don’t use them while others only wish they could experience the sound from a Bendix tube.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I just remember that I bought this pair of EF86 to 6SJ7 adapter from Yuking but on my old LF339, one channel has no sound. Now knowing how erratic it is with tubes on my Figaro, I will try it again on the new LF339. If it works, I'll be smiling. These are very nice looking adapters. Much nicer than those from ebay.


I understand they look better but what are looks if they do not work as they should? Let me know how they work in the new 339 but for me it’s all buzz on the left channel with these, a low hum but still there, which is annoying during near silent classical pieces. I may be sounding picky but for the price of these adapters they should work flawlessly as they are made for the 339.


----------



## UntilThen

Sound Trooper said:


> Hey @UntilThen ! I’m still lurking around but have not been very active lately. How have you been?



Hey Sam, great to hear from you. I see you still have great gear from your signature. Enjoy and do come back and contribute.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I understand they look better but what are looks if they do not work as they should? Let me know how they work in the new 339 but for me it’s all buzz on the left channel with these, a low hum but still there, which is annoying during near silent classical pieces. I may be sounding picky but for the price of these adapters they should work flawlessly as they are made for the 339.



Did you get the EF80 or EF86 adapter? I understand the frustration. I have been through enough tube amps to know that these does not plague La Figaro only. When it does work though, it's a joy. I generally don't like using adapters but I'll make an exception on these though. On my old LF339, I use the EF80 / EF86 mainly but on my new LF339, I'm using RCA 5693 or 6SJ7gt. Go figure.

I'll let you know though but it will be in a weeks time. Travelling back to Sydney for a long weekend and I'll return with my EF80 and EF86 tubes.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I would suggest setting the volume on LF339 to 9 or 10am and increase the volume on the Burson. I could vary from 50 to 66 on the Burson Conductor CV2+, depending on how loud I want it to be.


Just have decreased volume on La Figaro. I also changed TS 5998 into TS 6AS7g and switched driving mullards. Now hum is barely hearable. Strange.

Btw are my Mullards mesh type?


----------



## bpiotrow13

adeadcrab said:


> call me old fashioned but I'll stick with the 5693 / 6SJ7 tubes


I guess we are all not very modern using tube amps)


----------



## Ultrainferno

bpiotrow13 said:


> Btw are my Mullards mesh type?



Yes sir.


----------



## Galapac

Ultrainferno said:


> Yes sir.



Those are the true mesh type too...some are just "mesh like" where it is just holes in the metal plate. Nice you got the hum under control. I'm still trying to find my cause or tube to reduce the hum


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 26, 2020)

I got my Mullard EF80 mesh from Langrex. NOS tubes and clean as a whistle.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF80-CV1376-MULLARD-NOS-VALVE-TUBE/262184824772?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=b7028f8dec9347dfa6e0bba0e66281e8&pid=100667&rk=7&rkt=8&mehot=none&sd=363175859913&itm=262184824772&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2334524&brand=Mullard&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042

bought it in 13 Feb 2017 for GBP 6.50 then. Now it's a slight increase to GBP 7.15 each.


----------



## UntilThen

Just got up and I'm again wowed by what I hear listening with LCD-3f and LF339. This combination is smack on the money for me. Vocals are a killer. They breathe right into me. With a revealing top end and pounding bottom, it's easy to forget breakfast..... 

I'm not sure why. I was so on HD800 before, then there was a spell it was the Verite (still is sometimes) but now it's LCD-3 that's turning me. I think my preferences are like the seasons. It changes.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Did you get the EF80 or EF86 adapter? I understand the frustration. I have been through enough tube amps to know that these does not plague La Figaro only. When it does work though, it's a joy. I generally don't like using adapters but I'll make an exception on these though. On my old LF339, I use the EF80 / EF86 mainly but on my new LF339, I'm using RCA 5693 or 6SJ7gt. Go figure.
> 
> I'll let you know though but it will be in a weeks time. Travelling back to Sydney for a long weekend and I'll return with my EF80 and EF86 tubes.


 Thanks for understanding. I do notice that my Focal Utopias are more sensitive to the hum than my Sennheisers. Maybe its the difference in impedance? The Focals take less to drive so it may be that.


----------



## Galapac (Nov 26, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> Just got up and I'm again wowed by what I hear listening with LCD-3f and LF339. This combination is smack on the money for me. Vocals are a killer. They breathe right into me. With a revealing top end and pounding bottom, it's easy to forget breakfast.....
> 
> I'm not sure why. I was so on HD800 before, then there was a spell it was the Verite (still is sometimes) but now it's LCD-3 that's turning me. I think my preferences are like the seasons. It changes.


I do that daily...that’s why we have different headphones. Our ears can be so finicky sometimes  Speaking of Verite...they are running their November sale and I picked up a pair of VC in camphor burl wood. They are truly beautiful and cannot wait until they arrive...the journey continues...


----------



## adeadcrab (Nov 26, 2020)

Galapac said:


> Thanks for understanding. I do notice that my Focal Utopias are more sensitive to the hum than my Sennheisers. Maybe its the difference in impedance? The Focals take less to drive so it may be that.


That definitely is it. Focal's impedance are between 55 and 80 ohm depending on which one you own. Sennheisers are up in 300+ ohm range, with a peak of sometimes 600 or 700 ohms. Same as the ADX5000, rated at 420ohms but peaks in the bass at close to 700 ohms IIRC.

That said the Elex is at almost as black a background with 339i right now as it is when it's with the THX AAA 789. Volume is at 9 o'clock on the 339i, with 6AS7GA and 6SJ7GT. Very faint hum but much better than when you crank the amp's volume.

edit -The adaptor may be introducing ground hum or just be noisy thanks to its own wiring, more sensitive headphones could pick it up


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Those are the true mesh type too...some are just "mesh like" where it is just holes in the metal plate. Nice you got the hum under control. I'm still trying to find my cause or tube to reduce the hum


Full mesh 6sj7gt or equivalent seems to be hard to get. I am waiting for my Tung Sol 6sj7gt, but they also seem semi mesh.

As for hum try switching tubes, changing power/driver tubes. Sometimes even unplugging and plugging again my change things. Sometimes nothing helps though...


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Just got up and I'm again wowed by what I hear listening with LCD-3f and LF339. This combination is smack on the money for me. Vocals are a killer. They breathe right into me. With a revealing top end and pounding bottom, it's easy to forget breakfast.....
> 
> I'm not sure why. I was so on HD800 before, then there was a spell it was the Verite (still is sometimes) but now it's LCD-3 that's turning me. I think my preferences are like the seasons. It changes.


This is very true. Perception of sound changes depending on various factors. In the evening i usually do not like highs and prefer smoother sound. I seem to prefer more aggresive sound today than yesterday. I guess this is the beauty of our hobby


----------



## Galapac

Has anyone tried the 6084 E80F tubes? I have had some great results with the Amperex version of this tube and use the EF86 adapter.they are a tad taller than the EF86 tubes.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I got my Mullard EF80 mesh from Langrex. NOS tubes and clean as a whistle.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF80-CV1376-MULLARD-NOS-VALVE-TUBE/262184824772?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=b7028f8dec9347dfa6e0bba0e66281e8&pid=100667&rk=7&rkt=8&mehot=none&sd=363175859913&itm=262184824772&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2334524&brand=Mullard&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042
> 
> bought it in 13 Feb 2017 for GBP 6.50 then. Now it's a slight increase to GBP 7.15 each.



It seems i have exactly the same mullards


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I do that daily...that’s why we have different headphones. Our ears can be so finicky sometimes  Speaking of Verite...they are running their November sale and I picked up a pair of VC in camphor burl wood. They are truly beautiful and cannot wait until they arrive...the journey continues...



Congrats on the VC camphor burl wood. Remember a pic of it with La Figaro.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Has anyone tried the 6084 E80F tubes? I have had some great results with the Amperex version of this tube and use the EF86 adapter.they are a tad taller than the EF86 tubes.



So it works with the EF86 adapter? No noise? Incredible. See it's so easy to spend on tubes such as these because they are quite reasonable in price. Pretty soon you will have amass enough of EF80 and variants to become a seller.


----------



## Sound Trooper

UntilThen said:


> Hey Sam, great to hear from you. I see you still have great gear from your signature. Enjoy and do come back and contribute.


Yup, I’m still hoarding stuff but at a much slower pace. Are you still in Singapore? We should catch up.


----------



## UntilThen

Sound Trooper said:


> Yup, I’m still hoarding stuff but at a much slower pace. Are you still in Singapore? We should catch up.



I don't hoard. Every once in a while I like to change up my gear.  However I'm buying much faster than I can sell lol.

What makes you think I'm still in Singapore.   The last I was there was in 2018 Oct, where I spend 5 days then off to Taiwan with my wife for a holiday. I cannot travel now until this Covid disappears. So we can connect here in the meantime.


----------



## Sound Trooper

UntilThen said:


> I don't hoard. Every once in a while I like to change up my gear.  However I'm buying much faster than I can sell lol.
> 
> What makes you think I'm still in Singapore.   The last I was there was in 2018 Oct, where I spend 5 days then off to Taiwan with my wife for a holiday. I cannot travel now until this Covid disappears. So we can connect here in the meantime.


Ah ha.. maybe I misread your post.
The only new headphone which I bought was the HD560S. The Dave killed my desire to try different electronics, I honestly don’t think I can get any better than then Dave.


----------



## UntilThen

I have not heard Dave. I imagine it has to be good. For me the gear which I didn’t feel the need to upgrade is Yggdrasil. It’s good enough for me. I didn’t even bother with the upgrades because why would I touch it when it’s sounding perfect to me.


----------



## UntilThen (Nov 27, 2020)

Woo Audio Wa22 and Audeze LCD-X are back home in Sydney.  

A quick listen of LCD-X (20 ohms) on La Figaro 339 and it's beauuuutiful !!! No noise, hum and any anomalies. LCD-X sounding really good on both Wa22 and LF339.

Can't have a long listen though because I'm dashing off to Hunter Valley for 3 days ! Why do everything have to coincide. 

My premonition is right. I'm liking LCD-X more than LCD-3f. Why? Tell you later. Wa22 vs LF339 - which is better? Tell you later haha. If I get to it.....

Tubes on Wa22 - Ken Rad 6sn7gt black glass, GEC 6080, Cossor 53ku rectifier.
Tubes on LF339 - Mullard EF86, RCA 6AS7GA.


----------



## UntilThen

Wow both amps sounding real good with LCD-X. I need to bring these back to Canberra and hook it up to Yggdrasil. That's when sparks will go off.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Woo Audio Wa22 and Audeze LCD-X are back home in Sydney.
> 
> A quick listen of LCD-X (20 ohms) on La Figaro 339 and it's beauuuutiful !!! No noise, hum and any anomalies. LCD-X sounding really good on both Wa22 and LF339.
> 
> ...



Nice! I guess i prefer lcd3f for the same reason You prefer lcdx but can not wait your post re: which is better)

Re: WA22 as You know i have just sold mine. Too forward sounding and not enough tubey i do consider buying WA2 to supplement my La Figaro and Burson cv2+. Do you think that makes sense?

As for now i am in audio nirvana with La Figaro with RCA 6as7g and (surprise, surprise) stock Russian 6j4p. The latter wins with Mullard ef80 and Telefinken ef86 for me. I am waitig for some 6sj7gt to come.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Busy the last few days, but got some time to sit down for a good listening session tonight. Trying out some very unique Visseaux 6J5MGT drivers with GEC 6AS7G. Extremely detailed and delicate, yet beautifully smooth. There is appropriate weight easily delivered when that is demanded. The amp is still opening up nicely, nothing near 100 hours yet but it keeps getting better; whether that be burn in, or my ears burning in, doesn't matter- sounds magical


----------



## bpiotrow13

tintinsnowydog said:


> Busy the last few days, but got some time to sit down for a good listening session tonight. Trying out some very unique Visseaux 6J5MGT drivers with GEC 6AS7G. Extremely detailed and delicate, yet beautifully smooth. There is appropriate weight easily delivered when that is demanded. The amp is still opening up nicely, nothing near 100 hours yet but it keeps getting better; whether that be burn in, or my ears burning in, doesn't matter- sounds magical



Cool! It seems the word "magical" is used numerous times with respect to La Figaro. Independently from the tubes used La Figaro has its own character of combination of warm/thick/natural but detailed and spacious sound that is so attractive.


----------



## bpiotrow13

@tintinsnowydog pls write something more on Visseaux 6J5MGT. It looks like a space ship) where have you bought it? Can it be used as 6sj7 equivalent?


----------



## Galapac

That GEC glow is truly something special.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I picked up a pair of the Mullard EF80s, based on @UntilThen's comments.  Looking forward to seeing how these compare to the EF86 Mullards.  I also bought a pair of the C3G adapters; now I need to get a pair of C3G tubes to try.  Any recommendations?  I also bought a second spare quad of the CV4079s; stocking up on these!


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Cool! It seems the word "magical" is used numerous times with respect to La Figaro. Independently from the tubes used La Figaro has its own character of combination of warm/thick/natural but detailed and spacious sound that is so attractive.



It’s magical when you’re on holiday and you’re still missing La Figaro. This is the longing look.


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> I picked up a pair of the Mullard EF80s, based on @UntilThen's comments.  Looking forward to seeing how these compare to the EF86 Mullards.  I also bought a pair of the C3G adapters; now I need to get a pair of C3G tubes to try.  Any recommendations?  I also bought a second spare quad of the CV4079s; stocking up on these!



Many on eBay. This is one example with golden shining pins 😃

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2x-C3g-...399470?hash=item48f237f7ae:g:nWcAAOSw9YdfaiRk


----------



## Bruc3

The price of tubes kind of makes me unsure to get a tube amp, so if I was to get this to pair with HD800S, what is some reasonably priced tubes you would recommend to get for the HD800S?

See Tung Sol 5998 mentioned alot, but those are hard to find and very pricey.


----------



## adeadcrab

Bruc3 said:


> The price of tubes kind of makes me unsure to get a tube amp, so if I was to get this to pair with HD800S, what is some reasonably priced tubes you would recommend to get for the HD800S?
> 
> See Tung Sol 5998 mentioned alot, but those are hard to find and very pricey.


7236 - https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/7236
6AS7GA - https://www.parts-express.com/6as7ga-6as7-ge-jan-vacuum-tube--072-612
5693 driver tube - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1MP-569...471968?hash=item2d018bde60:g:ZJUAAOSwkoleHX3o


----------



## Bruc3

Thanks very much for short and sweet recommendation, those look cheap enough. Appreciate it.


----------



## Bruc3

Actually to be completely honest, I dont even know/understand how to tell which tubes actually work or are supported on the amp.

I dont really have any experience with tube amps, so this is all new to me.

Even on the shenzenaudio page it does not seem to mention anything about tube compatibility.

For instance, those tubes you linked above, I would have not been able to tell those would even work with the LF339.

Anyone care to give me a dumbed down lesson about it?


----------



## adeadcrab

Bruc3 said:


> Anyone care to give me a dumbed down lesson about it?



There are 340+ pages of info in this thread, lovingly curated for you to read at your leisure


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> There are 340+ pages of info in this thread, lovingly curated for you to read at your leisure



Discounting my jokes it’s much less.


----------



## Bruc3

adeadcrab said:


> There are 340+ pages of info in this thread, lovingly curated for you to read at your leisure


haha...I was afraid someone would say that. 

Guess I'll get a coffee and start reading then.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Bruc3 said:


> haha...I was afraid someone would say that.
> 
> Guess I'll get a coffee and start reading then.


Come on, let's make things simpler For most popular La Figaro the most popular:

Power tubes are: 6as7g, 6080, 5998, 7236 and 6n13s.

Driver tubes are: 5693, 6sj7gt, 6j4p. For ef80 and ef 86 you need adapters.


----------



## Bruc3

bpiotrow13 said:


> Come on, let's make things simpler For most popular La Figaro the most popular:
> 
> Power tubes are: 6as7g, 6080, 5998, 7236 and 6n13s.
> 
> Driver tubes are: 5693, 6sj7gt, 6j4p. For ef80 and ef 86 you need adapters.



Thanks, thats all I wanted to know, plain and simple.


----------



## UntilThen

I am still on holiday otherwise I would have replied on the tubes for La Figaro.

I am trying to buy back my GEC 6as7g and U52.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

bpiotrow13 said:


> @tintinsnowydog pls write something more on Visseaux 6J5MGT. It looks like a space ship) where have you bought it? Can it be used as 6sj7 equivalent?



I bought these guys from a person who was selling their tube rolling collection on ebay. It was only available in UK actually, but a headfier was kindly able to ship it forward to me. It unfortunately isn't a 6SJ7 equivalent, but rather a 6J5/6C5/L63 family equivalent; my amp's input driver socket is wired slightly differently  They certainly look super cool!  


Bruc3 said:


> Thanks, thats all I wanted to know, plain and simple.


The best part about tubes is that you can experiment with them to tune the sound exactly to your taste, or change them out depending on your mood. Tubes make an especially noticeable difference on this particular amp, so even more room to experiment. On the LF339, my absolute favourite, but expensive combination was the GEC 6AS7 and EF86 (I do not hear a big difference between brands). Some much cheaper options for a very good sound would be the EF80s with adapters, though the EF86 can also be gotten cheap with some searching. RCA reds a little more expensive, but can still be gotten for under $50 AUD a pair. For power tubes, an option to try is 4x A2293 aka. CV4079 tubes via adapters to the 6AS7 slot. This setup can be gotten for under 100 AUD and sounds very, very close to my favourite setup. Feel free to PM me mate if youre in need of tubes, I can send you some based on your sonic preference from my stash  



UntilThen said:


> I am still on holiday otherwise I would have replied on the tubes for La Figaro.
> 
> I am trying to buy back my GEC 6as7g and U52.


The tube buying bug has gotten to UT, he is one of us again


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> The tube buying bug has gotten to UT, he is one of us again



I know. This is rather dangerous. I don’t think I will get back into 6as7g/ 6080 again but it looks like I am.

I’ve in the past view these as my favourite power tubes. They are my favourite quartet. :-
. GEC 6as7g 
. Bendix 6080wb
. Tung Sol 5998
. GEC 6080

A close 5th position is Tung Sol or Cetron 7236.

Never got into WE 421 which I believe is a close cousin of Tung Sol 5998.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> I know. This is rather dangerous. I don’t think I will get back into 6as7g/ 6080 again but it looks like I am.
> 
> I’ve in the past view these as my favourite power tubes. They are my favourite quartet. :-
> . GEC 6as7g
> ...


My top 4 list is identical to this! Also have never owned the WE421, but have heard it very briefly; could not tell the difference to TS5998 but of course many say differently. The 7236 is a really bright tube, paired with warm drivers however they sound very good for classical music.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Bruc3 said:


> Thanks, thats all I wanted to know, plain and simple.



One more thing, unlike many others this amp seems to sound good even on stock tubes. If you are not into tubes very much would be good to listen stock tubes first and than determine your preferences as to in what direction you would like to change the sound. And then you may look for the tubes with that sound. There is a lot of information on it in this thread, as others mentioned. It is quite easy to spend fortune for tubes, so advisable to look for something you really want BEWARE: Tube rolling is addictive Fortunately tubes in this amp are not the most expensive.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I know. This is rather dangerous. I don’t think I will get back into 6as7g/ 6080 again but it looks like I am.
> 
> I’ve in the past view these as my favourite power tubes. They are my favourite quartet. :-
> . GEC 6as7g
> ...


My favourite is RCA6as7g. I do not like TS5998. I will shortly have TS 7236, so will be able to check. I like 6n13s (mine is not that bright).  Will probably try mullard 6080, as i understand they are dark. have not tried GEC yet. Are they bright or dark?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

bpiotrow13 said:


> My favourite is RCA6as7g. I do not like TS5998. I will shortly have TS 7236, so will be able to check. I like 6n13s (mine is not that bright).  Will probably try mullard 6080, as i understand they are dark. have not tried GEC yet. Are they bright or dark?


What is it about the 5998 you did not like? And which driver are you pairing with. The GEC I would say is neutral with extra warmth in mids, more neutral than the RCA.


----------



## bpiotrow13

tintinsnowydog said:


> What is it about the 5998 you did not like? And which driver are you pairing with. The GEC I would say is neutral with extra warmth in mids, more neutral than the RCA.


I think it is too bright and forward sounding. It is not that i can not listen to it, it is just RCA 6as7g is more pleasant to my ears as for drivers i paired it with mullard ef80 if i remember correctly. I will try mullard 6sj7gt as soon as i got it


----------



## tintinsnowydog

bpiotrow13 said:


> I think it is too bright and forward sounding. It is not that i can not listen to it, it is just RCA 6as7g is more pleasant to my ears as for drivers i paired it with mullard ef80 if i remember correctly. I will try mullard 6sj7gt as soon as i got it


It is likely you prefer a warmer sound signature then! The EF80 is also very bright to my ears; do try the 5998 again with the mullard or mesh plate 6SJ7; my favourite driver with the 5998 was RCA 5693


----------



## bpiotrow13

Problem with tubes is that they can sound different every time depending when i listen to them


----------



## bpiotrow13

tintinsnowydog said:


> It is likely you prefer a warmer sound signature then! The EF80 is also very bright to my ears; do try the 5998 again with the mullard or mesh plate 6SJ7; my favourite driver with the 5998 was RCA 5693


That is true i prefer darker sound, slightly warm. Thanks for the tip. I have ordered a few tubes, but shipping takes ages nowadays..

Btw do you think RCA 5693 red is similar to RCA 6sj7gt?


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Thanks, thats all I wanted to know, plain and simple.



it’s not that simple. You need to know the characteristics of each tube and what brands of each type can give you the best sound You are looking for.
If you are interested in the 339i then it is worth the time reading through thread. You can search the thread which has much information on the listed tubes.
There are also other threads in head-fi which go into more detail of each tube.


----------



## Galapac

Has anyone heard from @xmdkq lately? His website shows all product out of stock and he hasn’t posted on this thread since October 23rd. I hope he is OK. I know he was ill for some time. It does show he was online today so that is a little reassuring. I wanted to order a set of EF80 adapters.

@tintinsnowydog - Have you chatted with him recently?


----------



## richie60

i take it the 339 is no longer in production, I’ve checked the Yuking site numerous times and nothing is in stock and the 339 page doesn’t exist anymore.  Shame.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 29, 2020)

It seems drop has just closed for La figaro with 27 units sold. Maybe this has something to do with it?


----------



## UntilThen

You can make me an offer I cannot refuse. 😃


----------



## Bruc3

richie60 said:


> i take it the 339 is no longer in production, I’ve checked the Yuking site numerous times and nothing is in stock and the 339 page doesn’t exist anymore.  Shame.



Isn't the 339 the same as the 339i just with added pre-out ?

Why people insist on the old 339 instead?

Or did you mean 339 and 339i, as it seems 339i is still being sold be shenzenaudio.


----------



## UntilThen

No one insist on an old LF339. A mint condition lovingly owned by a single user, came my way and I pick it up. 😃

If I had a choice of 339 and 339i, I would have pick the new version no doubt.


----------



## Galapac (Nov 29, 2020)

Bruc3 said:


> Isn't the 339 the same as the 339i just with added pre-out ?
> 
> Why people insist on the old 339 instead?
> 
> Or did you mean 339 and 339i, as it seems 339i is still being sold be shenzenaudio.



I am talking about the website of the creator of the 339 and now the 339i. He may have closed his website down but people used to be able to go here to buy adapters for the 339i for different tubes/valves.



richie60 said:


> i take it the 339 is no longer in production, I’ve checked the Yuking site numerous times and nothing is in stock and the 339 page doesn’t exist anymore.  Shame.


I believe when you said 339 you meant 339i and yes, it appears the site is no longer selling any La Figaro products.

http://www.yuking09.com/




bpiotrow13 said:


> It seems drop has just closed for La figaro with 27 units sold. Maybe this has something to do with it?



They are unrelated unless you mean xmdkq only sells through Drop.com now. The 27 units is a good number because he doesn’t mass produce these units. They are all hand-made, one at a time.

I hope he still sells the adapters.
@tintinsnowydog - can you let us know if xmdkq still sells the EF80 adapters for La Figaro?


----------



## Bruc3

Ah gotcha.


----------



## UntilThen

On my way back from my holidays I received a message from someone I know, telling me he has received the LF339i from ShenZhen Audio, after hearing from me positive experiences I've had with LF339. This said person has been through some very solid gear - dac, amps, headphones, you name it. He told that when he listen to the LF339i with stock tubes, his first word was Wow and that I wasn't wrong when I said this amp is very good.   

He further said that my recommendation for better tubes are coming and he's really looking forward to it. Furthermore he's using LCD-3f and Utopia with LF339i and he was impressed. 

This place still sells LF339i with 2 years warranties. At US$809.99 it's a no brainer. Not sure why they are charging 99 cents. I'd have truncated that if I was the seller. 
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/la-figaro-339i-headphone-amplifier-tube-amplifier

And this friend of mine said he received the amp one week after order. That's China to Australia. Impressive.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> *It is likely you prefer a warmer sound signature then!* The EF80 is also very bright to my ears; do try the 5998 again with the mullard or mesh plate 6SJ7; my favourite driver with the 5998 was RCA 5693





bpiotrow13 said:


> *That is true i prefer darker sound, slightly warm.* Thanks for the tip. I have ordered a few tubes, but shipping takes ages nowadays..
> 
> Btw do you think RCA 5693 red is similar to RCA 6sj7gt?



I learn early on that @bpiotrow13  likes his LCD-3f but finds the treble a bit hot. That's perfectly understandable. Everyone has preferences. To dampen the LCD-3f top end (if this is a problem for you), the choice of RCA 6AS7g is spot on.

That also explains why he's not so favourable to Tung Sol 5998. I'm now using 5998 in Wa22 and will pop it over to LF339 shortly. This pair is still like NOS and noiseless  I just love the 5998. Give me several more pairs and I'll have them with open arms.


----------



## xmdkq

The next batch of 339i is currently in production, there are still around 30 units to complete. The process is very slow, because it is not easy for me to receive payments right now and the transaction has not come through yet.


----------



## UntilThen

As with all boutique tube amp manufacturers, the process takes time. Some have very long waiting time. So a bit of patience waiting for the LF339i is in order and worth it.


----------



## UntilThen

Now to fire up the V8 engine.... 

The pair of Tung Sol 6SJ7gt mesh plates were gifted to me by Tintinsnowydog when I bought the LF339 from him. Here I have a Tung Sol combination with Tung Sol 5998. Noiseless. Can't believe my luck and this is from my old LF339. Remember my new LF339 is in Canberra which I'll be returning tomorrow.

Listening to LCD-X with this setup using Burson Conductor CV2+ as dac. Hmmm great sound doesn't mean you have to break the piggy bank. It has my seal of approval. 

On 2nd thought, I shouldn't be promoting La Figaro so much. Can't keep up with production.


----------



## xmdkq

All the 339 are done by myself, because all of them are handmade, so the shipment is very slow, please understand.


----------



## UntilThen

If I didn't hear for myself personally the LCD-X with LF339, I wouldn't have believe that a 20 ohms planar magnetic headphone will pair so well with LF339. How do I know it pairs so well? Well I use the LCD-X with the Woo Audio Wa22 (a transformer coupled amp) and I get the similar beautiful tone as when I use the LCD-X with LF339, albeit each amp with it's own sonic signature.

I can say without any doubt that LCD-X pairs perfectly with LF339 just as it would with the solid state Burson Conductor CV2+. The Burson is right beside me so I can verify immediately.


----------



## UntilThen

xmdkq said:


> All the 339 are done by myself, because all of them are handmade, so the shipment is very slow, please understand.



I do understand, trust me. If anyone here doesn't understand, I will reason with them to understand.   Point to point construction is a non-automated process and takes time but the end result is a beautiful interior, all neatly laid out symmetrically.


----------



## UntilThen

Picking a winner out of these 2 amps is going to be difficult. Using LCD-X, La Figaro has more slam and that alone is very satisfying. It has that impact and warmer. WA22 is more articulate. Picks out instruments more precisely. The difference isn't that great in both slam and articulation but noticeable. 

I can go on with the comparison for a greater length of time but I know that I'll still arrive at the same conclusion. That is I enjoy the LCD-X very much with both amps. Now if you factor in price, LF339 is without doubt value for money. For me, I'll live with both amps.


----------



## Bruc3

Dont be greedy, you dont need both just sell me your LF339.


----------



## Galapac

@xmdkq  - I dont think anyone was complaining about wait times on the 339i. The question was, Why does your website appear to not have anything for sale?
Here: http://www.yuking09.com/
Everything is out of stock or not available.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Dont be greedy, you dont need both just sell me your LF339.



Haha now you're bending my arms. Actually I have two LF339 and one WA22. So if you bend my arms enough I may sell you my old LF339 for cheap .... if you can accept a LF339 that has a small dent in the left front corner and a bit of paint flaking on the centre caps shield cover.  

So if you're keen speak to me privately.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> @xmdkq  - I dont think anyone was complaining about wait times on the 339i. The question was, Why does your website appear to not have anything for sale?
> Here: http://www.yuking09.com/
> Everything is out of stock or not available.



That's a very good question. We all want to know.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> That's a very good question. We all want to know.



@UntilThen - I had a private chat with tintinsnowydog's help. 
The Yuking site no longer lists stock right now. The only amps that are sold now are through drop, Shenzhenaudio, or custom made direct payments. 
He has trouble accepting payments through the site.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I learn early on that @bpiotrow13  likes his LCD-3f but finds the treble a bit hot. That's perfectly understandable. Everyone has preferences. To dampen the LCD-3f top end (if this is a problem for you), the choice of RCA 6AS7g is spot on.
> 
> That also explains why he's not so favourable to Tung Sol 5998. I'm now using 5998 in Wa22 and will pop it over to LF339 shortly. This pair is still like NOS and noiseless  I just love the 5998. Give me several more pairs and I'll have them with open arms.


I would say i like dark a bit warm sound and this is the direction i would like my lcd3f to go. La figaro is doing a good job here

Btw how would You compare lcd 3f to lcd x you have listened recently? In particular hights?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> @UntilThen - I had a private chat with tintinsnowydog's help.
> The Yuking site no longer lists stock right now. The only amps that are sold now are through drop, Shenzhenaudio, or custom made direct payments.
> He has trouble accepting payments through the site.



I log on this morning and got a private message from Yuking himself and he's basically saying what you have stated here. That is online transactions has been problematic and he has trouble accepting payments through the site.

So if you want a new LF339i, the best bet would be to buy from ShenZhenAudio if you want it immediately. This is basically a reseller for Yuking and the amps are covered by warranties. Like my friend who just had his LF339i, all he mentioned was how good it sound from stock tubes. No mention of any problems which means he has none.

If you rather wait, there's the Drop option. Again they are basically LF339i amps made by Yuking. Both of these outlets, the amps are personally made by Yuking himself. He said that is a slow process, to ensure quality. That is understandable. I have many custom amps made by other amps builders that takes much much longer time.

There is of course a 3rd option. Have a custom made LF339i, transacting with Yuking himself. A custom made LF339i means you can specify what input and output tubes you like to use, subject to, of course whether it's workable. A custom made LF339i also means you can have better parts, such as capacitors, resistors, etc. Of course a custom made amp will cost more than a standard LF339i but I'm sure the sonics will be better. We await Tintinsnowydog to give us more feedback on his custom made LF339i or if I one day go to Melbourne to visit him, then I can sample the custom LF339i myself.  If you don't know Mandarin, then get Tintinsnowdog to help as he has so graciously offered.  

Lastly I've to work out a shorter name for Tintinsnowydog as it's driving me crazy typing out that long name.  So everyone calls me UT, you may as well. Sometimes I almost sign off as UT at work....


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Btw how would You compare lcd 3f to lcd x you have listened recently? In particular highs?



I'm travelling back to Canberra today and I'll be taking along with me LCD-X and Woo Audio WA22. There in Canberra, I have my main Head-Fi station, consisting of Yggdrasil, Oblivion and LCD-3f, Verite, HD800 and T1.2.

I could tell you now the differences between LCD-3f and LCD-X as driven by LF339 but I rather wait till I get back to Canberra and I've those 2 headphones side by side for an immediate comparison rather than rely on memory.

There I can also connect both WA22 and LF339 to Yggdrasil via RCA interconnects for an apples to apples comparison, although it would benefit to connect WA22 to Yggy via balanced xlr interconnects as Yggy performs better that way.


----------



## UntilThen

I had just listen to LCD-X driven by WA22 for the last 30 mins. Switching LCD-X over to LF339 now , it's like sunrise ! Immediately it's more forceful and vibrant. Love it ! LF339 still wears the Tung Sol 6SJ7gt and 5998 tubes. LF339 never fails to surprise and delight me every time I use it. I wish I still have the GOTL and Studio Six with me to do a direct comparison. Those 2 amps are very good but going by memory, I feel LF339 is par for the course. It's just as enjoyable.

Well my friend has bought my Studio Six and he now has the LF339i. So I await him to tell me what he thinks of those 2 amps side by side.  This guys has owned Cayin 300b, HPA4, Audio Gd HE9, Chord TT2 and now he has Mogwai SE along with a plethora of high end headphones, such as Final D8000 Pro, LCD-4, LCD-3f, Utopia, Abyss Phi etc. I enjoy hearing from him from time to time as he's pretty fair dinkum with his views.


----------



## UntilThen

Older LF339 have a tube cage. I think it looks much better without it.


----------



## UntilThen

Oh well I didn't think that I'll be parting with my 'old' LF339 so soon but it's going to the new owner today.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Oh well I didn't think that I'll be parting with my 'old' LF339 so soon but it's going to the new owner today.


@Bruc3 did you buy it? Congrats if you did. 🎉 👏🏻


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> @Bruc3 did you buy it? Congrats if you did. 🎉 👏🏻



yes, i am getting it off him today, very excited!!
Will be comparing to my CMA Twelve, impressions to come later.


----------



## UntilThen

Together with the LF339 I'm also giving Bruc3 a pair of RCA Red 5693 and a pair of RCA 6AS7GA. It's a silent combination as I type this while listening to it. So it's an all RCA tube combination. That means Radio Corporation of America


----------



## UntilThen

This is what Bruc3 is getting. Should have been red, blue and white, the colours of USA.  Well red is there..... the rest you can imagine.

Listening with LCD-X on this setup now with Burson as DAC.... and it's good. No noise or hum from the tubes and SQ is right up there. Organic, clear, wide soundstage and the unmistakable tight controlled bass of the La Figaro. I could live with this amp.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> This is what Bruc3 is getting. Should have been red, blue and white, the colours of USA.  Well red is there..... the rest you can imagine.
> 
> Listening with LCD-X on this setup now with Burson as DAC.... and it's good. No noise or hum from the tubes and SQ is right up there. Organic, clear, wide soundstage and the unmistakable tight controlled bass of the La Figaro. I could live with this amp.



Thanks for the impression, you are just making me even more excited now. Cant keep it in my pants anymore.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Cant keep it in my pants anymore.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Thanks for the impression, you are just making me even more excited now. Cant keep it in my pants anymore.



I'm still listening, well past my test time with this LF339. At this rate, I may never leave the house to journey to your place.  

One thing is becoming clear. Since last night and this morning, I prefer using the LF339 over the WA22 with my LCD-X for some sweet sweet vocals. The female singers are just caressing my ears so smoothly and at times aggressively. However they want to do it, I don't mind. Good sonic tones are like a drug. You cannot get enough of it.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> I'm still listening, well past my test time with this LF339. At this rate, I may never leave the house to journey to your place.
> 
> One thing is becoming clear. Since last night and this morning, I prefer using the LF339 over the WA22 with my LCD-X for some sweet sweet vocals. The female singers are just caressing my ears so smoothly and at times aggressively. However they want to do it, I don't mind. Good sonic tones are like a drug. You cannot get enough of it.



Just know that your baby will be in good hands, and it will be paired with a HD800S which loves OTL amps.


----------



## Galapac

I hear ya UT...I call it a journey. I will close my eyes and the music at times will take me on this journey between sleep and awake at times, hard to describe but it’s like “magic”. A heightened sense of floating that I always feel good when my session is over. Only with this amp I get that and it’s no lie. If this is a drug it’s the best one to have.


----------



## UntilThen

Dang you guys have a serious problem. Need to check in for rehab. 😂

Alright packing up to leave home now. Talk to you when I get to the nation’s capital.


----------



## Bruc3

ok just in preparation of receiving my LF339, just a few questions.

I am going to be running the the CMA12 dac as variable pre-amp into the LF339 so I can control the volume from CMA12.

What volume should I leave the LF339 on when using a pre-amp?

Is there any fuss or issues with the order or how I turn on and off the amps/dacs in the chain? e.g. do I need to turn volume down first, unplug headphones etc?

I am completely new to Tube amps, so just want to make sure I dont damage anything.


----------



## richie60

Hope I’ve done the right thing, just ordered a 339i in silver from Shenzhen Audio, few hours left on the Black Friday sale.


----------



## Bruc3

Just received my LF339 from @UntilThen, great guy.

Some photos, followed with impression later:


----------



## Galapac

Find another good pair-up...
Raytheon 6080WB & Amperex 6084.
Nice articulate presentation with a wide soundstage.
just got the 6080WB tubes so letting them run for awhile.

Quite possibly one of my better pairings.


----------



## Galapac

richie60 said:


> Hope I’ve done the right thing, just ordered a 339i in silver from Shenzhen Audio, few hours left on the Black Friday sale.


you will not regret it...I purchased mine from them earlier this year and love it.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> I am going to be running the the CMA12 dac as variable pre-amp into the LF339 so I can control the volume from CMA12.


If you need the DAC chips for your music you will be bypassing this functionality won’t you? I can see the want though if you want to control the volume from afar. In a never too far away with mine due to the headphones so not an issue for me. I also tend to run my right side a bit hotter as my right ear has a bit of hearing loss and like to adjust each channel separately, another nice feature most people forget about. I play music through my DAP so control the music volume from that.




Bruc3 said:


> What volume should I leave the LF339 on when using a pre-amp?


I would run your 339i a bit hot, say 2 o’clock if you are going to control from your CMA. Just start off low and adjust accordingly.



Bruc3 said:


> Is there any fuss or issues with the order or how I turn on and off the amps/dacs in the chain? e.g. do I need to turn volume down first, unplug headphones etc?



If your CMA has an auto on function use that. It doesn’t matter what you turn on first. I would: 
1) Turn on my 339i first, 2 power switches, to get the tubes warmed up. Volume should be preset.
2) Turn on your music source.
3) Fire up the CMA, put on AC/DCs “*It’s a Long Way to the Top, if You want to Rock n Roll*” and enjoy! 

I only turn my volume down if I’m switching tubes or headphones. Others say you should have the volume down first every time but I have never had an issue with this.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> If you need the DAC chips for your music you will be bypassing this functionality won’t you? I can see the want though if you want to control the volume from afar.



Sorry, not exactly sure what you mean by bypassing the DAC chips.

Currently I am using my CMA12 as preamp to the LF339, so means I am using the CMA12 DAC and LF339 amp.



Galapac said:


> I would run your 339i a bit hot, say 2 o’clock if you are going to control from your CMA. Just start off low and adjust accordingly.



I played around with volume settings and actually found 12pm is the sweet spot, as if I start to go past that on the 339 it will have noise. Gives me enough headroom from my CMA12 volume.



Galapac said:


> If your CMA has an auto on function use that. It doesn’t matter what you turn on first. I would:
> 1) Turn on my 339i first, 2 power switches, to get the tubes warmed up. Volume should be preset.
> 2) Turn on your music source.
> 3) Fire up the CMA, put on AC/DCs “*It’s a Long Way to the Top, if You want to Rock n Roll*” and enjoy!
> ...



Keeping volume at normal listening level (on both CMA12 and LF339), I just tried switching my headphones from LF339 to CMA12 and vice versa and seems to be no pop noises or anything, so think I was probably worried over nothing.

Now I finally get some time to sit down and listen more carefully, albeit there is still fair bit of background noise from my wife and kids as they are in the lounge and my desktop listening setup is also in the lounge unfortunately. Hopefully can post some impressions soon.


----------



## Galapac

i thought if you used the CMA as a preamp for volume control it doesn’t use the DAC but thats not the case. If you shut the preamp off it goes into native DAC mode with the line out on max. Having the preamp on allows you to vary the volume from CMA, which if it has a remote is a good choice.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruce glad that you're also getting zero noise from the LF339 that I've just sold to you. You're doing everything right. Using CMA as preamp / dac into LF339. Best of both worlds I guess. Well enjoy and when you're ready, give us your feed back.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> i thought if you used the CMA as a preamp for volume control it doesn’t use the DAC but thats not the case. If you shut the preamp off it goes into native DAC mode with the line out on max. Having the preamp on allows you to vary the volume from CMA, which if it has a remote is a good choice.



The CMA12 preamp can be used with either "fixed" which pushes the line out at max or "variable" which allows controlling with the CMA volume control, you can simply switch between fixed or variable by flicking a switch at the back of the unit.


----------



## UntilThen

I came back armed with my adapters and tubes and WA22 and LCD-X.

These EF86 to 6SJ7 adapters from Yuking weren't working before on my old LF339. One channel had no sound. I almost throw them away. Fortunately I didn't. However now in the new LFD339, it's stereo sound !   

Happiness. 

Let me tell you that this combination of Mullard EF86 and Tung Sol 5998 is just .... was going to say incredible. Well it is incredible.


----------



## UntilThen

New setup for now. This is so much more convenient. Both amps hooked up to Yggdrasil. Now to go into my music session.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> Bruce glad that you're also getting zero noise from the LF339 that I've just sold to you. You're doing everything right. Using CMA as preamp / dac into LF339. Best of both worlds I guess. Well enjoy and when you're ready, give us your feed back.



Using the CMA as preamp is definitely the way, going forward this is the only way I will be using this setup. 

I am listening to tracks that I love from various different genres and taking notes as I go along. This is fun.


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 1, 2020)

I have no need for preamp remote control here because the rack is just next to me.


----------



## UntilThen

Goosebumps moments. Mullard EF86 and TS 5998 is so good on the LF339 paired with LCD-X. This is heaven for me. In the end I switch off the WA22 because I was so captivated with LF339 and aforementioned tubes. Also the detailed sound from Yggdrasil, it just all come together for me. 

I really think you don't need to seek 'better' because 'better' is here.    I did not know that after 5 years of Head-Fi and many gear changes, I can still be so happy.


----------



## Galapac

UT,
Doesn't the 339i get real hot under the glass shelf like that?
The vent in my 339i gets so hot that I could make beef jerky on it.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Goosebumps moments. Mullard EF86 and TS 5998 is so good on the LF339 paired with LCD-X




You should really give the Amperex 6084/E80F  a try if you like the Mullard. (See my picture above in thread)
I have both and I am liking the sound from the 6084 more.
These also fit the EF86

Like these:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Amperex...m3b4f10ea28:g:hTgAAOSwMQBfbhgK&frcectupt=true


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> UT,
> Doesn't the 339i get real hot under the glass shelf like that?
> The vent in my 339i gets so hot that I could make beef jerky on it.



I have air-con in my room or I can use a super nice stand fan in my room also. I am prepared for summer since last year.  

The glass on the rack is super cool.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> You should really give the Amperex 6084/E80F  a try if you like the Mullard. (See my picture above in thread)
> I have both and I am liking the sound from the 6084 more.
> These also fit the EF86
> 
> ...



Alright I'll give it a try. Why must you make me spend on tubes again? I thought I have weened myself off buying tubes. Now I have a pair of AWA and Mullard 6SJ7gt Made in Australia on it's way to me. Pretty soon I'll be buried under tubes again.


----------



## Bruc3

As promised, some impressions/mini review from my amateur opinion/ears. With only a few hours of intense listening switching back and forth between amps and songs.

Currently still listening to the LF339 while I am writing this.

Special shout out to @UntilThen for personally driving to my house to drop this baby off for me and throwing in some nice tubes. Hes definitely a top bloke.

*Disclaimer*: 
- I do not have the best hearing i.e. have a fair bit of hearing loss on my left ear and loss of hearing in the upper most frequencies.
- I am an amateur and not good at describing sounds or technical terms.
- I have very little experience with tube amps, only previously owned a Woo WA2 for an extremely short time < 1 week and a hybrid amp Cavalli tube + sdac.
- Considering this, please take my impressions with a grain of salt. 

I will be making comparisons to my CMA12 amp. 

Will be using the built-in CMA12 dac throughout the comparison, and running as variable preamp into the LF339. Both (left/right) volumes on LF339 will be set at 12pm and will adjust the volume from the CMA12.
(note: on the LF339 volume controls, after 12pm there is some noise which incrementally increases as the volume knob increases) 

Will be using the SE 1/4 jack for both amps, so not using the balanced connection from CMA12.

*BUILD / AESTHETICS*

First off, the LF339 is built like a tank and feels like it would last a life time, pretty heavy and feels bullet proof. It is extremely attractive looking unit, and I could literally sit and stare at it all day, especially in low lighting with the tube glow.

The CMA12 is equally well built, and some people might think it looks a bit tacky but I feel its an extremely attractive looking unit and being a smallish size AIO amp/dac it is a perfect for a desktop setup.

The CMA12 runs pretty hot as its a pure class A amp but can still keep my hand on it, but the LF339 definitely runs hotter and I can barely touch it when its operating.

*SOUND*

These are my hearing impressions after comparing directly both amps, and most of it if I had to be honest was quite subtle.

As expected, on the get go LF339 soundstage is deeper and bit wider compared to the CMA12, I could sense a bit more depth in music and both the vocals and instruments are pushed back a bit, some particular tracks I could feel a more sense of layering in the music, whereas CMA12 sometimes in comparison may feel like sounds are in a line and not front and back, hopefully you get what I mean. 

I will say that the CMA12 feels a little more closed in, not claustrophobic as I still think the CMA12 is a pretty spacious sounding amp but in direct comparison to the LF339 it feels bit more closed in.

Imaging seems to be to be about the same for both, but the layering and soundstage of the LF339 can make it more enjoyable for classical, particularly some tracks I listened to by Vivaldi. 

I would say the CMA12 is more detailed, and details in music definitely stand out more. Actually for the CMA12 the whole presentation of the music is more in your face, so all instruments and vocals are pushed forward, which makes vocals more intimate and can be enjoyable in its own way, especially when coming from a mid forward headphone like my old HD6xx. Vocals on the CMA12 however can be a bit shouty at times and not quite as smooth as the LF339, and when comparing directly it feels that the LF339 may have a slightly more natural tone which is nice. 

For one of my favourite artist, Fish Leong her voice I would say sounds slightly more natural/real on the LF339, although the CMA12 definitely is more intimate sounding.

CMA12 seems to have slightly harder hitting bass, and I probably can feel the sub bass slightly more too. LF339 bass surprisingly feels a bit soft in comparison, but only really noticeable when I switch back and forth between amps.

The CMA12 seems to have more clarity, once again when switching from the LF339 to the CMA12 everything sounds slightly more clear. But that way the LF339 kind of reminds me a little of the HD6xx as it also sounds smoother pretty much for every song and slightly less sibilant too.

In summary, I feel the CMA12 sounds bit more powerful and in your face and is more analytical, while the LF339 is softer/smoother sounding and more natural with better layering. 
For short listening sessions and if I want my attention to be grabbed I think CMA12 is nice, but for all day long sessions the LF339 takes the cake I think, and reminds me a bit of the HD6xx in regards to how it presents music bit more naturally and smooth sounding.

I honestly am not quite sure which amp I like more, they are both great in their own way and for now want to keep both (as I feel its versatile and nice to have a solid state and tube amp and can listen to either according to my mood) but for now will be listening more to the LF339 as its my shiny new toy.

Hope you enjoyed reading it, was a bit long haha..thanks for reading. Off to bed for me, and I look forward to more further music enjoyment tomorrow.


----------



## UntilThen

Finally I power on WA22 again just to compare. I won't lie. WA22 is very good too especially fed by Yggdrasil. It sounds different than when I had the Burson Conductor CV2+ feeding it. Yggdrasil is so much clearer and soundstage is much wider. 

The tubes I have on WA22 are also a cut above average i.e. good   Ken Rad 6sn7gt black glass, GEC 6080 and Cossor 53KU rectifier.

So 2 great sounding amps right in front of me. Reminds me of a time when I had WA22, GOTL and Studio Six. As good as this setup is, I still feel that WA22 and LF339 is just as good and gives me just as much enjoyment for a lesser price.


----------



## UntilThen

Excellent write up @Bruc3. Whenever someone shout up my name, I want to take cover.    but thanks anyway.

I would have expected the contrast between your solid state CMA12 and a tube OTL amp like La Figaro. Similarly I could also come to same conclusion when comparing Oblivion (hybrid) and LF339. 

It's useful to have both because you have a choice.


----------



## hp4fun

Anyone tried the EF80 EF86 adapters from ebay? They look inferior than the one by yuking, but the yuking versions are ooo for a while.


----------



## UntilThen

Yes I have and they work just the same. No noise for me. Might not look as pretty but works nevertheless.


----------



## UntilThen

Finally got to trying out my Telefunken branded c3g. It's probably from Siemens. I also have another pair branded Siemens and they look similar. Adapters are c3g to 6sj7 from ebay seller mrsxuling. 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1pc-C3G...635684?hash=item2f4296b424:g:dD8AAOSw3ChbLi0I

Not sure where the gold metal version that I have went. Try searching for it or ask her.

Again noiseless and very silent. I must be lucky.   

c3g is very high gain. With TS 5998, my volume control on LF339 is at only one notch (using LCD-X) - that's at 7pm and it's loud. Initial listening impressions is that the c3g are as promising as the EF86. I have love the c3g in Elise and GOTL, so it's no surprise. What surprise me is that it work in LF339 and work well.


----------



## Galapac

Those C3G are quite expensive for a tin can, I’m going to pass on trying those out.
I’m too late to the game to buy them at their current prices.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> for some sweet sweet vocals. The female singers are just caressing my ears so smoothly and at times aggressively. However they want to do it, I don't mind. Good sonic tones are like a drug. You cannot get enough of it.



I have been listening to my LF339 this morning, currently listening "Linda Ronstadt - Little Girl Blue" and can attest to the sweet sweet vocals it has, but probably has alot to do with Linda's voice too.

Such a soft/smooth sound overall compared to my CMA12, very easy listening.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> I have been listening to my LF339 this morning, currently listening "Linda Ronstadt - Little Girl Blue" and can attest to the sweet sweet vocals it has, but probably has alot to do with Linda's voice too.
> 
> Such a soft/smooth sound overall compared to my CMA12, very easy listening.


Stick a fork in Bruc3, he's done, lol! Glad you love it like the rest of ragtag bunch of tubers.
BTW,,,do folks from Austrailia call them tubes or valves or is that just a British thing?


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> Stick a fork in Bruc3, he's done, lol! Glad you love it like the rest of ragtag bunch of tubers.
> BTW,,,do folks from Austrailia call them tubes or valves or is that just a British thing?



I always refer to them as Tubes, the word valves just sound weird to me.

Currently running the RCA5693 driver and RCA6AS7GA power tubes.

If I wanted a bit more clarity, would the EF86 driver tubes be good? Also I assume I need an adapter like this for it?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF86-To...rentrq:210bcc0f1760aadafb71efd0ffdc15e6|iid:1


----------



## Bruc3

I have been noticing an annoying issue that is slowly driving me nuts.

Every once in a while I will hear a beeping noise, not very loud but definitely can hear it.

I can confirm it is not from the LF339, as it only happens when I have my CMA12 dac connected to it, so must be somehow caused by the CMA12 some where along in the chain.

I have my CMA12 connected via USB directly to my PC motherboard, so no USB passthrough or anything like that.

Any ideas or what I should be checking in my chain?


----------



## Galapac

This one may be tough but it can be as simple as a bad/stuck key on your keyboard. can you play music from another source besides your laptop? This will at least rule out all the other pieces of equipment down the chain. Then you can focus on the laptop if that is causing the beeping.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> This one may be tough but it can be as simple as a bad/stuck key on your keyboard. can you play music from another source besides your laptop? This will at least rule out all the other pieces of equipment down the chain. Then you can focus on the laptop if that is causing the beeping.



Ah not a bad idea, I am currently connected to m desktop PC. 

I will try connecting it all to my laptop instead and see if I still have an issue. Thanks.


----------



## hp4fun

Bruc3 said:


> I have been noticing an annoying issue that is slowly driving me nuts.
> 
> Every once in a while I will hear a beeping noise, not very loud but definitely can hear it.
> 
> ...



A few weeks ago, I connected my dac to the keyboard usb outlet, and I thought it should be fine because everything is digital. Big mistake! The flashing LED in my mechanical keyboard created a (changing) humming in my LF 339i (which is not connected to the keyboard directly). It completely went away when I connected my dac directly to the macbook.

I still cannot explain, but I suspect it is about some grounding issues which links the amp to the keyboard LED voltage, through the cables.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Those C3G are quite expensive for a tin can, I’m going to pass on trying those out.
> I’m too late to the game to buy them at their current prices.



I'm currently evaluating EF86 and c3g. Going from initial impressions, I'm leaning towards EF86 as it has a laser edge precision. c3g sounds a bit like a broad laser sword. That is a surprise as c3g in GOTL also has a laser edge precision. I need more time with these tubes.



Bruc3 said:


> If I wanted a bit more clarity, would the EF86 driver tubes be good? Also I assume I need an adapter like this for it?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF86-To-6SJ7-6J8P-6-8-Vacuum-Tube-Amplifier-Convert-Socket-Adapter/202434677037?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1ddbad711772489db6b862c688feb8d1&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=202434677037&itm=202434677037&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f05b011b-343c-11eb-949a-4612760b7d80|parentrq:210bcc0f1760aadafb71efd0ffdc15e6|iid:1



Yes - EF86 provides greater clarity and details. Gain is also higher so sounds louder. Yes - you would need that adapter to use EF86 in your LF339.

I should point out that between the LF339 which I sold you and the LF339 which I still have, the latter had greater clarity and a tighter tone, greater precision and aggression. Your LF339 sounds more tubey and a bit more bloomy. Slight differences but discernible. This is what happens when you analyse too much.   My suggestion is to disregard what I just said and enjoy your LF339, which I did for a few hours, the morning before I brought it to your place. Also I can attest that the amp didn't have any noise when I paired it with Burson Conductor CV2+ as dac. The dac is simply connected to my PC via a USB cable.


----------



## UntilThen

Alright totally irrelevant what I just said. My LF339 now sounds more dynamic, with a greater precision and details because it's connected to Yggdrasil now whereas the LF339 which I sold to you, was connected to the Burson Conductor CV2+. Those 2 dac sounds quite different.


----------



## Galapac

@adeadcrab - I think it was you that suggested to try the THX 789 from the 339i.
I tried it before but was not impressed but tonight....oh wow!

Current chain is Fiio M15 > Topping D70 > 339i with 421A/5998 & E80F tubes > THX 789 and I can hear the difference.

I have both an XLR from the D70 as well as the RC cable from the 339i into the 789 so I can do A/B comparisons on the fly and the combination of the 339i as a preamp to 789 is the best of both worlds.
Sweet tube sound combined with the THX properties of the 789 give my music an articulate/sharp, but almost holographic effect that I do not get from the 789 alone.

I am thinking when I tried this setup before I either didn’t have the right tube combination or my DAC/DAP was not properly configured.
I am listening to Deep Purple’s Rat Bat Blue right now and the sound is absolutely out of this world.


----------



## adeadcrab

told ya...


----------



## UntilThen

@Galapac the tubes you use in your LF339i is almost identical to what I'm using now in the LF339. E80F is pretty close to EF86 and shares the same adapter as you said. I like this combination. I have to get my hands on the E80F.

I have La Figaro 339 elevated to the top deck, for ease of changing tubes and cooling. Also makes it easier to photograph it. I can't believe Oblivion and WA22 are temporary move to the side table.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> Yes - EF86 provides greater clarity and details. Gain is also higher so sounds louder. Yes - you would need that adapter to use EF86 in your LF339.



Great, thanks.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> Alright totally irrelevant what I just said. My LF339 now sounds more dynamic, with a greater precision and details because it's connected to Yggdrasil now whereas the LF339 which I sold to you, was connected to the Burson Conductor CV2+. Those 2 dac sounds quite different.



Yep, that makes sense,  the Yggdrasil should definitely be the more detailed and dynamic dac.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> @Galapac the tubes you use in your LF339i is almost identical to what I'm using now in the LF339. E80F is pretty close to EF86 and shares the same adapter as you said. I like this combination. I have to get my hands on the E80F.
> 
> I have La Figaro 339 elevated to the top deck, for ease of changing tubes and cooling. Also makes it easier to photograph it. I can't believe Oblivion and WA22 are temporary move to the side table.



Arrr, I just accidentally bought Amperex 7643 and thought it was E80F. It turns out it is E80CF. I did not find the discussion about E80CF in LF 339. 

Maybe returning is the only option, but any chance anyone here know if it is useful? Thanks!


----------



## hp4fun

Bruc3 said:


> I always refer to them as Tubes, the word valves just sound weird to me.
> 
> Currently running the RCA5693 driver and RCA6AS7GA power tubes.
> 
> ...



Yeah... same boat, wondering EF86 vs 5693. Can't find much info online.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Arrr, I just accidentally bought Amperex 7643 and thought it was E80F. It turns out it is E80CF. I did not find the discussion about E80CF in LF 339.
> 
> Maybe returning is the only option, but any chance anyone here know if it is useful? Thanks!



I have to go to work now. Can someone check the tube data for E80CF and see if it's compatible with E80F. After the difference is a 'C' hahaha.



hp4fun said:


> Yeah... same boat, wondering EF86 vs 5693. Can't find much info online.



I'll be posting some impressions of EF80, EF86, 5693 and 6SJ7gt in a few weeks time - haha after Christmas - there's so much going on now !. I hope more of you do the same. We can then see if we share the same view.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> I have to go to work now. Can someone check the tube data for E80CF and see if it's compatible with E80F. After the difference is a 'C' hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting some impressions of EF80, EF86, 5693 and 6SJ7gt in a few weeks time - haha after Christmas - there's so much going on now !. I hope more of you do the same. We can then see if we share the same view.



I thought I settled with 5693 but .......


----------



## richie60

UntilThen said:


> I have to go to work now. Can someone check the tube data for E80CF and see if it's compatible with E80F. After the difference is a 'C' hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting some impressions of EF80, EF86, 5693 and 6SJ7gt in a few weeks time - haha after Christmas - there's so much going on now !. I hope more of you do the same. We can then see if we share the same view.


Yes I’d be very interested in a comparison too.  I have Mullard EF86 tubes in readiness, amp on order.


----------



## bpiotrow13

richie60 said:


> Yes I’d be very interested in a comparison too.  I have Mullard EF86 tubes in readiness, amp on order.



Likewise. Would be interesting. I have just tried the below tubes. Sounds quite smooth, but they hum. They look a bit tired, maybe this is the reason. 





I am waiting for RCA and Mullard 6sj7gt and Tung sol mesh. They are on their way to me 3 weeks now....I am trying to take my lcd3f a bit into darker side.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> ....I am trying to take my lcd3f a bit into darker side.



You have gone to the dark side. You have join Darth Vader. 🤪


----------



## Bruc3

These tubes below are generally considered to be pretty great tubes for LF339 correct?

- Tung Sol 5998
- Tung Sol 7236 
- Chatham 2399 

Seems bit hard to find, what kind of prices should I be expecting to pay for a pair of these tubes roughly?

As someone may have a pair of one of these to sell to me, and just wanted to know that their price was fair.

Also, all these tubes can be plugged directly into the LF339 without adapters yeah?


----------



## hp4fun

Bruc3 said:


> These tubes below are generally considered to be pretty great tubes for LF339 correct?
> 
> - Tung Sol 5998
> - Tung Sol 7236
> ...



My recent experience, hope it helps.

- Tung Sol 5998
Can go $350 a pair, but if you are lucky you may find half of that price.

- Tung Sol 7236
$150 a pair? The main problem of 7236 is the availability. 

Never has a chance to get Chatham 2399.


----------



## Bruc3

Thanks, appreciate the info.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> My recent experience, hope it helps.
> 
> - Tung Sol 5998
> Can go $350 a pair, but if you are lucky you may find half of that price.
> ...



Price of Tung Sol 5998 depends on the condition of the tubes. Very hard to get NOS (New Old Stock) 5998 now and if you do if will cost, like those from Woo Audio.

Chatham 2399 are really 5998, so if you have one there is no need to buy the other, unless you're a collector.  

You can buy 7236 tubes from this place but don't buy it all. Leave a pair for me will you? 
https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/7236


----------



## Bruc3

Thanks mate, I will check out that link.


----------



## Bruc3

Actually, maybe I should ask for recommendation of tubes instead.
So what tubes should I get for a very warm, tubey, romantic sound and good for vocals?


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bruc3 said:


> Actually, maybe I should ask for recommendation of tubes instead.
> So what tubes should I get for a very warm, tubey, romantic sound and good for vocals?


You can buy tung sol 7236 here:

https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/woo-audio-tung-sol-7236-vacuum-tube-matched-pair

It is available only in Australia, but i guess this is not a problem for You.

7236/5998 is more dynamic/brighter sound. The other, warm side is RCA 6as7g. I recommend the latter, as @UntilThen mentioned above i have joined Darth Vader


----------



## Galapac

Dum dum dum....dum dee dum, dum dee dum....


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Actually, maybe I should ask for recommendation of tubes instead.
> So what tubes should I get for a very warm, tubey, romantic sound and good for vocals?



Here is a nice pair being offered on eBay US, they are the military style RCA JAN-CRC and you can make him an offer to try to get them cheaper.
I like this style better from RCA as the getter is on the bottom as opposed to the top which results in a better glow in your amp.
Great for those late night listening sessions in the dark!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pa...732184?hash=item2af6d44258:g:MrgAAOSwmU1czHaj

Did you get that beeping issue sorted out on your desktop PC?


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Here is a nice pair being offered on eBay US, they are the military style RCA JAN-CRC and you can make him an offer to try to get them cheaper.
> I like this style better from RCA as the getter is on the bottom as opposed to the top which results in a better glow in your amp.
> Great for those late night listening sessions in the dark!
> 
> ...



If you are not too picky about nos and/or matched pairs, I got mine for a much cheaper price. They are powerful but less refined and dynamic.

Since 339 is Dual Monaural design, you can turn the volume and remedy the match problem to some degree.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Since 339 is Dual Monaural design, you can turn the volume and remedy the match problem to some degree.



@hp4fun  - I agree with the above statement I tend to mix up my tubes a bit with a 5998/421A combo. I can adjust the volumes independently if one has less gain.
I do this anyway since my right ear is "not matched" with my left one. 

I like to find matched pairs if there is a deal as it just saves on shipping fees but you cannot always due that these days. I picked up my RCA 6AS7G tubes last year and I cannot believe how much thay have gone up in price. I think I paid $25-35 U.S. a piece for mine.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> @hp4fun  - I agree with the above statement I tend to mix up my tubes a bit with a 5998/421A combo. I can adjust the volumes independently if one has less gain.
> I do this anyway since my right ear is "not matched" with my left one.
> 
> I like to find matched pairs if there is a deal as it just saves on shipping fees but you cannot always due that these days. I picked up my RCA 6AS7G tubes last year and I cannot believe how much thay have gone up in price. I think I paid $25-35 U.S. a piece for mine.



I was shocked too. Only a few weeks back you can get a matched pair for $50. I got mine for $20. The condition was just fine but my goal was to use as a stepstone to 5998.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> @hp4fun   I picked up my RCA 6AS7G tubes last year and I cannot believe how much thay have gone up in price. I think I paid $25-35 U.S. a piece for mine.



I currently have the  RCA 6AS7GA, is that much different? 

As it seems the names are almost identical.


----------



## Bruc3

bpiotrow13 said:


> You can buy tung sol 7236 here:
> 
> https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/woo-audio-tung-sol-7236-vacuum-tube-matched-pair



Didn't realise addictedtoaudio were selling it, thanks.


----------



## Bruc3

How about the Mullard 6080? I heard they were pretty warm and tubey. Good for vocals?


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> Did you get that beeping issue sorted out on your desktop PC?



Not yet, I am currently just living with it. 

I think I will try buying a replacement USB cable soon to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> I currently have the  RCA 6AS7GA, is that much different?
> 
> As it seems the names are almost identical.


6AS7G is the coke bottle shaped one which is said to be more desirable...the 6AS7G is the straight bottle, made later.
I do not have any 6AS7GA but I would think there wouldn't be that much difference.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> How about the Mullard 6080? I heard they were pretty warm and tubey. Good for vocals?



I ordered a pair a few weeks ago and still waiting for them to be delivered from the UK. This must be coming by colonial ship, lol.
Just kidding, I am sure there are delays with COVID and holidays.
UT stands by them and suggested them to me.
He can comment on how they sound.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> I ordered a pair a few weeks ago and still waiting for them to be delivered from the UK. This must be coming by colonial ship, lol.
> Just kidding, I am sure there are delays with COVID and holidays.
> UT stands by them and suggested them to me.
> He can comment on how they sound.


I am also considering mullards. Would be great if you could compare them with RCA 6as7g once you vave them.


----------



## Bruc3

In regards to the noise again, UT was right that this thing is actually dead silent even all the way to max volume.

So all this hum I was getting after 12pm on the volume is actually caused by my PC. 

I unplugged the USB from the PC, and humming is completely gone even on max volume and the occasioanl beep also disappears. Connected USB to my laptop and its perfect.

So its only an issue with my Desktop PC, but unfortunately my desktop PC is my main listening setup and laptop is for my wife.

Any further suggestions what might be causing the issue on the PC? Its appears to be internal PC issue, as I unplugged all my other devices i.e. keyboard/mouse, microphone etc. and humming/beeps still happen.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> In regards to the noise again, UT was right that this thing is actually dead silent even all the way to max volume.
> 
> So all this hum I was getting after 12pm on the volume is actually caused by my PC.
> 
> ...



Is it Windows 10 and is it making the connect/disconnect sound?
You can try this:

Go to start - then type control panel - then on the top click on view by large icons - then click on sound - then in the box click on the sounds tab

- then below on “Program Events (windows) scroll to “device connect”

-click on it then click on the dial box below that says “sounds” and then scroll up in the selection menu & choose “None”

-then click apply

-then choose the “device disconnect” and repeat the final step by changing the sounds to none

-click Apply and then okay

Note: You wont get any sounds when connecting or disconnecting any usb devices in the computer after this. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You can also try another USB port as sometimes the audio and usb cables (if they are near each other on your PC) are interfering with each other and your audio cables may not be shielded correctly.


----------



## Bruc3 (Dec 3, 2020)

Galapac said:


> Is it Windows 10 and is it making the connect/disconnect sound?
> 
> You can also try another USB port as sometimes the audio and usb cables (if they are near each other on your PC) are interfering with each other and your audio cables may not be shielded correctly.



Yes, I have a Windows 10 PC.

I have tried your suggestions, but have discovered its not related to these things.

I just spent like 20 mins trying to troubleshoot this, unplugging and plugging in things etc.

Seems it must be some power or ground loop issue or something along those lines.

As crazily enough even if my DAC and computer is turned off, the noise still persists. Only once I unplug the DAC and PC power cord the the sound completely disappears.

I have also tried plugging each device individually into separate wall sockets i.e. PC into 1 wall socket, DAC into 1 wall socket and LF339 into 1 wall sock (with powerboard), same issue still.

So guess means I'm stuck with this noise then 

EDIT: Do you think its possible for a better/more expensive USB cable may fix this issue?
Or maybe something like this "USB ground isolator"?
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/ifi-idefender-usb-ground-isolator


----------



## Galapac

Not sure, you could try another cable and see. Just return if it doesn't work.

You could also try something like this. I've read it has worked for some.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077Y5DLBB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bruc3 (Dec 3, 2020)

Galapac said:


> You could also try something like this. I've read it has worked for some.



That looks cheap enough to give it a try I guess. Thanks.

I have bought it, will wait for it to arrive, maybe 3 weeks or so.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> I currently have the RCA 6AS7GA, is that much different?
> 
> As it seems the names are almost identical.



They are different. 6as7g is more voluptuous sounding. 6as7ga is more dead pan but if you didn't compare and you had only use 6as7ga, you wouldn't know and would think that 6as7ga actually sound not too bad - certainly better than the stock power tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> UT stands by them and suggested them to me.



 I was wondering what I was standing by  

Ah the Mullard 6080 - I think I could stand and sit by them. I like them. They sound clearer than the Bendix 6080wb but the Bendix has the tsunami bass and horizon soundstage. The Bendix is also constructed like a WW2 tiger tank.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> In regards to the noise again, UT was right that this thing is actually dead silent even all the way to max volume.



That is amazing if that is your experience. I said those tubes in the LF339 are quiet but not at max volume.   At max volume all hell breaks loose. Just ask @adeadcrab.

I was wondering what his name was but then I realise it's 'a dead crab' ! Seriously haha ?


----------



## UntilThen

Yesterday my tube combo of Mullard EF86 and Tung Sol 5998 was dead silent in LF339. I was enjoying it so much. However today, it started humming. I narrowed it down to the 5998 tubes 'but' when I use the 5998 in Woo Audio WA22, they were dead silent. I hate it when I get this problem because it makes no sense to me.

So anyway this is the setup now that is dead silent - 5998 in WA22. And it's a glorious tone.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Yesterday my tube combo of Mullard EF86 and Tung Sol 5998 was dead silent in LF339. I was enjoying it so much. However today, it started humming. I narrowed it down to the 5998 tubes 'but' when I use the 5998 in Woo Audio WA22, they were dead silent. I hate it when I get this problem because it makes no sense to me.
> 
> So anyway this is the setup now that is dead silent - 5998 in WA22. And it's a glorious tone.



I found this was the case of my four ts 5998. I have to move it a little bit by pulling it up or down or just a little bit fair shake, then it becomes silent. 

The humming I heard is like when you mistakenly connect your headphone jack to some random source.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I found this was the case of my four ts 5998. I have to move it a little bit by pulling it up or down or just a little bit fair shake, then it becomes silent.
> 
> The humming I heard is like when you mistakenly connect your headphone jack to some random source.



In the new year, I'll bring my LF339 to the Factory Audio for a make over. http://www.thefactoryaudio.com/

A little about the Factory Audio. Now I'm not affiliated to them but when I over used my Glenn OTL sockets, I brought the amp to them. Not knowing how to solder, I got them to change all the 7 tube sockets and replace some capacitors and resistors - better quality ones. I got my GOTL back and they were better than new and sound better.  

So I will take the LF339 to them and get them to check it up. I'm doing this because I like the tone of the 339. It's one of a kind.

The chief technician was the one who told me, 'I won't tell you whether McIntosh or Audio Note sound better. That's not my job. That's for you to find out for yourself'. Also when he had finished the repair, I ask him whether he listen to it using a headphone and how did he like the sound. He told me I don't listen to it. I looked at him in astonishment !!! I said, 'What ! then how do you know it works?' Smiling he took me over to the oscilloscope and connected the amp to it. He then showed me the signal waves and said, 'That is how I know it works and works well. As to whether it sounds good, that's for you to decide'. 

So that's a lesson learned. Never try to impress your technician that your amp sounds superb because he has heard them all and he is not going to tell you which sound the best.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> That looks cheap enough to give it a try I guess. Thanks.
> 
> I have bought it, will wait for it to arrive, maybe 3 weeks or so.


@Bruc3 - I have been having ground loop as well and I also purchased one as it was cheap enough to try and  was delivered today. I put it in between my RCA line from DAC to 339i...all hum is gone, just pure  music  and when I pause...pure darkness. Now to see if this works for all my tube combos. I assume it will. Best $10 spent on my rig.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> @Bruc3 - I have been having ground loop as well and I also purchased one as it was cheap enough to try and  was delivered today. I put it in between my RCA line from DAC to 339i...all hum is gone, just pure  music  and when I pause...pure darkness. Now to see if this works for all my tube combos. I assume it will. Best $10 spent on my rig.



Oh thats great news, glad it worked out for you.

Somehow I got the feeling it wouldn't work for me, as my issue did not seem to be simple humming, since when I maxed out the volume I could actually here my internal computer noises like mouse scrolling, even browser pages loading, so seems it was somehow getting fed all the internal computer sounds lol.

That being said, after some googling I decided to go a different path and bought a Behringer UCA222 instead, wanted to try going via optical (since my Dac supports optical-in) and this is supposed to be completely isolated from electrical interference. Will let you know how it goes when I receive it. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Bruc3

Just clarification here,  should I be getting a "matched" pair of tubes or it doesn't really matter because the LF339 has seperate volume controls so can adjust volume for discrepancy between tubes?


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Just clarification here,  should I be getting a "matched" pair of tubes or it doesn't really matter because the LF339 has seperate volume controls so can adjust volume for discrepancy between tubes?



A matched pair is when both tubes measures very close to each other. It shouldn't really matter as long as they are not really that far apart. As in getting one old tube and one new tube. However if you don't have a choice, you make do.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Somehow I got the feeling it wouldn't work for me, as my issue did not seem to be simple humming, since when I maxed out the volume I could actually here my internal computer noises like mouse scrolling, even browser pages loading, so seems it was somehow getting fed all the internal computer sounds lol.



Many years ago, a friend visited me and in my study, I was trying to demonstrate my amp and headphone. The TV was on in the lounge and I could hear it on the headphones ! I gave the headphone to my friend and he heard it too. 

That was the only time though. It has never happen again. How, why? I don't know !


----------



## UntilThen

A tale of 2 brothers.  and they both love La Figaro.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> A tale of 2 brothers.  and they both love La Figaro.


I cannot speak for La Figaro but commend the LCD-X. I also like the “old-style” leather headband versus the “suspension” type.


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> I cannot speak for La Figaro but commend the LCD-X. I also like the “old-style” leather headband versus the “suspension” type.



I carry LCD-X in it's case whenever I have to travel between Canberra and Sydney. Yup I like it that much. Besides the supplied cable which is already good, I use a copper Forza Audioworks xlr terminated cable with it and it provides a bit of warm to it.  

The first day after wearing LCD-X for 4 hours, my head felt like it's going to drop off but now my neck muscles have developed and I am not even conscious of the weight anymore.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Oh thats great news, glad it worked out for you.
> 
> Somehow I got the feeling it wouldn't work for me, as my issue did not seem to be simple humming, since when I maxed out the volume I could actually here my internal computer noises like mouse scrolling, even browser pages loading, so seems it was somehow getting fed all the internal computer sounds lol.
> 
> That being said, after some googling I decided to go a different path and bought a Behringer UCA222 instead, wanted to try going via optical (since my Dac supports optical-in) and this is supposed to be completely isolated from electrical interference. Will let you know how it goes when I receive it. Thanks for all your suggestions.



I wonder if a device such as this would help. https://www.stereo.net.au/forums/topic/331333-fs-wyred4sound-recovery-usb-reclocker/

I use Schiit Eitr when I started getting dropped signals between my old PC and Yggdrasil and it's instantly magic. Now with the new PC it's even better. I also have a Schiit Wyrd. I know I know I should have upgraded Yggdrasil but I just didn't have time to get around to it. Anyway, with the crap eater, it's fine now.  what a name.


----------



## UntilThen

I type 'crap' eater and the editor here change it to crap eater haha.


----------



## UntilThen

I was having a lot of fun when I had these gear together. La Figaro is hidden behind the LCD-X and Oblivion is only shown partially on the right. The problem then was what to listen with. Choosing a headphone and and pairing it with an amp was a task by itself. I still had Studio Six then.  

That Arya is very good though but it's with my son now. However I'm more partial to Audeze planar sound than the airy sound of the HiFiMan range.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I type '***' eater and the editor here change it to crap eater haha.



https://www.schiit.com/products/toilet-paper


----------



## hp4fun

I used 5693+TS 5998 in my Figaro 339i to power my Ether Flow 1.1 and thought the treble was too much for me in the pop / edm genre, so I swapped to TS 7236 tonight (which tends to be gentle) and gave it a listening session.

It went well, because 7236 apparently filtered some of the treble for me. But (yes, there is always a but).

After the session I started to randomly click some other songs. I felt something "wrong" when I listened to the Detach from the Interstellar album -- so muddy and lost of focus, and no 3D dimension at all. Bass is virtually nonexistent, and the whole piece also lost its power honest speaking.

I then swapped the RCA JAN 6AS7G and replay. The song now has power, but still missing the dynamics and control. I finally got my TS 5998 back. Yes, finally the music is live again, and in fact it reminded me the scene in the movie when our hero had to detach to save the world!

I guess it is my first time to experience such a difference. Now I concur 7236 < 5998 but does fine in chamber music, RCA 6AS7G < 5998 but has power for pop/edm.

Now I am waiting for my mullard EF86 and see how it matches with others.


----------



## Bruc3

Looking at getting Mullard EF86, there is 2 different looking ones, should they sound different or just the appearance is different?
Both appear to be used, so not sure which is the better buy.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Matched...572726&hash=item595d9468d0:g:PHQAAOSwXE5fuS5W

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF86-ma...720172?hash=item2d14df80ec:g:BowAAOSwbGdfNifX


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Looking at getting Mullard EF86, there is 2 different looking ones, should they sound different or just the appearance is different?
> Both appear to be used, so not sure which is the better buy.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Matched...572726&hash=item595d9468d0:g:PHQAAOSwXE5fuS5W
> ...



Both should be fine but I'm a sucker for going for new tubes - such as this from Langrex.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF86-MU...572726&hash=item48e66f6e87:g:lDAAAOSwR6le1keW


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> https://www.schiit.com/products/toilet-paper



I did not know that Schiit started selling toilet paper and masks. Usual Schiit humour I guess.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I used 5693+TS 5998 in my Figaro 339i to power my Ether Flow 1.1 and thought the treble was too much for me in the pop / edm genre, so I swapped to TS 7236 tonight (which tends to be gentle) and gave it a listening session.
> 
> It went well, because 7236 apparently filtered some of the treble for me. But (yes, there is always a but).
> 
> ...



Yes I agree with your conclusion. 5998 is 5998. There is just no comparison. One day in Jan 9 2016, I decided to write a review of EL3N and 5998 combination. I thought I'd make it more colourful, so as not to follow the traditional review format.

So here it is... 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/feliks-audio-elise-new-thread.782754/post-12235306


----------



## bpiotrow13

jonathan c said:


> I cannot speak for La Figaro but commend the LCD-X. I also like the “old-style” leather headband versus the “suspension” type.


My expirience is old style headband can be quite painful. The new one coparing to the old is like heaven.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> A tale of 2 brothers.  and they both love La Figaro.


Nice! Any comparisons?


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Looking at getting Mullard EF86, there is 2 different looking ones, should they sound different or just the appearance is different?
> Both appear to be used, so not sure which is the better buy.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Matched...572726&hash=item595d9468d0:g:PHQAAOSwXE5fuS5W
> ...



I would go with the mesh screen matched pair...good deal. The first one.


----------



## Galapac

I have now found that there comes a point in all of this when one needs to pause....and just enjoy what we started on this journey for in the first place....to listen to great music.

I have been so busy on tube rolling and getting to that annoying buzz...that I had almost forgot to just STOP....and listen.

I am at that point now...

Ah, who am I kidding....

What tubes will be rolled in today? 
What amp will I plug into...?
What music mood am I in...?

Such is this paradox of conundrum that I find myself in...

_*"Alright stop, collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention"
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop? Yo, I don't know
Turn off the lights, and I'll glow"*_

-Vanilla Ice


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Both should be fine but I'm a sucker for going for new tubes - such as this from Langrex.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EF86-MU...572726&hash=item48e66f6e87:g:lDAAAOSwR6le1keW



Some folks prefer mesh version. Some argues not all mesh are the same. I like the beauty of mesh.


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 5, 2020)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice! Any comparisons?



*A different take on LCD-X vs LCD-3F*

I shall preface here that LCD-X is to Spring what LCD-3F is to Autumn. Both are my favourite seasons of the year.

*LCD-X*
Spring is the celebration of a clear season. Winter has just passed. The cold is left behind. The flower buds are starting to bloom. Birds are leaving their nests and flying cheerily in the skies. Bears have left their woods and are starting to frolic in the rivers, catching salmons. What a sight. Even the air is fresh. I bet the ears are hearing better. You start to breather better. However there's a catch. Asthma sufferers dread the coming of hay fevers. Ah.... nothings perfect. So is Spring.  In this context, LCD-X is just like Spring. It's clear, full of details, more up front compared to Autumn that's for sure. However bass is still as prominent as LCD-3f but with a slight difference in flavour. Just like the different flowers of Spring and Autumn, bass presentation is very similar but slightly different. There is no doubt I like LCD-X, just as I like Spring.

*LCD-3f*
Autumn is melancholy and to be honest, that is the mood I like to be in sometimes. Melancholy is  a feeling of pensive sadness, typically with no obvious cause. Humans sometimes like to be in this mood. Delve in pensive sadness. No reason to smile or bother to. Perhaps a shot of whiskey helps here - or maybe a whole bottle.   However the changing of leave colours is a sight to behold. To me that is like heaven. Green turns to yellow to orange to red to crimson blood red - eventually they will drop with the coming of Winter. So LCD-3f is more relaxed compared to Spring - I mean LCD-X.  Sound is more recessed, especially when coming immediately from LCD-X.

So there you go. The 2 seasons of my life and I love them both. Just don't get me started on Winter and Summer.


----------



## UntilThen

Mesh or solid tubes. Which is better.    

Which do you prefer? Me - I rather sleep in my sloppy joes than any of these.

Ok this is mesh




And this is solid


----------



## UntilThen

UntilThen said:


> *A different take on LCD-X vs LCD-3F*
> 
> I shall preface here that LCD-X is to Spring what LCD-3F is to Autumn. Both are my favourite seasons of the year.
> 
> ...



Strangely this review done in 2014 shares my views. 
http://www.tonepublications.com/review/audeze-lcd-x-headphones/

Tellingly, this statement from that reviews sums it up well.
_.......the X is slightly more revealing of recordings in general. Especially listening to digital recordings, that can imply both upsides and downsides depending on the quality of the recording. Those who prefer to have every musical detail revealed – or those like recording engineers who need to hear every detail – will love the X’s prowess.  By comparison, the 3s are a touch more forgiving and lean just slightly to the side of warmth. I find this most evident in female vocal passages or in some recordings of horns._ 

The reviewer also said he likes the LCD-X with the ALO Audio Studio Six. I have heard that combination in my own cave and I like it too but truth is I also like it with the Burson Conductor CV2+, Woo Audio WA22 and lastly with La Figaro 339 and a behaving quiet pairs of Tung Sol 6SJ7gt mesh and Tung Sol 5998 - it's shockingly good because of the warmth introduced by LF339.

So I'll keep both the LCD-3f and LCD-X. I have already contacted MiniDisc to have the yoke assembly and headband replace for the LCD-3f, together with a new pair of leather earpads. It will be as good as new then. Will I have the LCD-4 joining my stable? Probably but not so soon. I have enough Audeze at the moment.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Dec 6, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> *A different take on LCD-X vs LCD-3F*
> 
> I shall preface here that LCD-X is to Spring what LCD-3F is to Autumn. Both are my favourite seasons of the year.
> 
> ...


Wow super! This is it, thanks. No i have no doubts which ones i prefer

I would also like to try Meze Empyrean asni guess they may be even more musical than lcd3f. Has anybody tried Meze with La Figaro?


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Some folks prefer mesh version. Some argues not all mesh are the same. I like the beauty of mesh.


My tung sol mesh are finally approaching. Seems will get them tomorrow or the day after. Can't wait. Will post my impressions.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Great to see so much activity on the thread lately  Just got back from a short trip in outback Victoria, limited internet, but back onto clocking some hours on the 339i. More impressions to come soon!




UntilThen said:


> Lastly I've to work out a shorter name for Tintinsnowydog as it's driving me crazy typing out that long name.  So everyone calls me UT, you may as well. Sometimes I almost sign off as UT at work....



tintin is what I go by  



Bruc3 said:


> These tubes below are generally considered to be pretty great tubes for LF339 correct?
> 
> - Tung Sol 5998
> - Tung Sol 7236
> ...



I can send you a pair of 7236 if you wish, I rarely use these tubes but have a quad lying around somewhere- they were some of the first tubes I bought. Will have to dig around for them and test them again if you're interested


----------



## Bruc3

tintinsnowydog said:


> I can send you a pair of 7236 if you wish, I rarely use these tubes but have a quad lying around somewhere- they were some of the first tubes I bought. Will have to dig around for them and test them again if you're interested



Thats very kind of you, but I decided I will just get a 5998 and be likely be done with it.

So if anyone is looking to sell their 5998, hit me up.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s interesting to see how different forums have different “vibes” or attitudes on the topic of headphone amps.
I was specifically looking up threads on 339i on forum.headphones.com or superbestaudiofriends.org and they are either pushing Schitt/Felkis/ ZMF amps or they dismiss any amp under $2K as being inferior. A few mention 339i as an inquiry and there is no discussion beyond that, as if LaFigaro either doesn’t exist or not worth mentioning. I feel that this amp is a hidden gem and that it deserves more praise than the other forums give it.
I have not had a lot of other tube amps but am I wrong in my assumptions?
my ears do not lie...I will let them judge for me...

I get an elitist feel from these other forums or they re just “fan boys” pushing their favorite brands.
Hell they may even be employees of these companies.


----------



## Bruc3

Are these 5998 from Japan any good? I think not, as they seem to be well stocked:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-...rentrq:3a985a6c1760a9cbda39b40afff987ba|iid:1


----------



## richie60

Galapac said:


> It’s interesting to see how different forums have different “vibes” or attitudes on the topic of headphone amps.
> I was specifically looking up threads on 339i on forum.headphones.com or superbestaudiofriends.org and they are either pushing Schitt/Flekis/ ZMF amps or they dismiss any amp under $2K as being inferior. A few mention 339i as an inquiry and there is no discussion beyond that, as if LaFigaro either doesn’t exist or not worth mentioning. I feel that this amp is a hidden gem and that it deserves more praise than the other forums give it.
> I have not had a lot of other tube amps but am I wrong in my assumptions?
> my ears do not lie...I will let them judge for me...
> ...


Audio forums are full of snobbery, unfortunately.


----------



## UntilThen

Wow the discussion has changed.  I usually steer clear of such discussions.  

When you've invested a few years of time and money into trying out gear for yourself, you're less inclined to be swayed by what others say. That's why I encourage you to try out gear, tubes, etc for yourself. It will be expensive but if you have the means, it will be worth it. No 2 persons are the same. Some will prefer solid state while others will prefer tube amps. Some will swear by a certain brand while others are more open.

I'm not saying La Figaro is the best amp there is. What I am saying is that it is good for the price and perhaps even a bit more. It is appealing for the cosy warm and bass weight, at the same time displaying very good clarity and details.


----------



## UntilThen

Right now though I'm enjoying LCD-X with Yggdrasil > La Figaro 339 with NEC 6sj7gt and Bendix 6080wb. Really quiet tubes and such lovely tone. Yup I love this setup.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I'm not saying La Figaro is the best amp there is. What I am saying is that it is good for the price and perhaps even a bit more.



@UntilThen - My post wasn't meant to be negative but was just an observation that there isn't much discussion of it outside of this forum. The 339i is the best tube amp for me, period. The law of diminishing returns states that going beyond this in price will not be a "coming of God moment" for ME.
Like you said it's all preference.
Will I be open to listening to other tube amps? Sure.
Will I buy another tube amp? Unlikely.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> @UntilThen - My post wasn't meant to be negative but was just an observation that there isn't much discussion of it outside of this forum. The 339i is the best tube amp for me, period. The law of diminishing returns states that going beyond this in price will not be a "coming of God moment" for ME.
> Like you said it's all preference.
> Will I be open to listening to other tube amps? Sure.
> Will I buy another tube amp? Unlikely.



Understand what you said completely. I'm well aware that this amp hasn't had much coverage in other forums but that doesn't stop me from having my own opinion about it and loving it. I said it once that this amp has been understated and had it been made in Europe or USA, it would have been very well received.  

If there is a criticism from me, it would be that it's like a raw diamond. Build wise it doesn't have the polish and finish of the Studio Six or a Woo Audio WA22 but who am I kidding - there is a great disparity in price. Disregarding that and with a given set of quiet tubes, I love how this amp sounds - I do.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 7, 2020)

Got it UT. It’s rawness is exactly why I love it! 
This amp is “our little secret”. Shhhh... 

Just curious...do you tube roll as much with the WA22 or leave it as is?

I think I will make money on the 339i as the extra tubes that I have that I don’t use are going up in price so one way to look at it is it’s an investment.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 7, 2020)

I just received these today and they are pretty sweet! A friend on here suggested them. 😉

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-CV298...030120?hash=item48d8ce1668:g:urAAAOSwcV5d6OQ5

@Bruc3 - I would give these a try, very similar to 5998 IMO if not a bit wider And won’t put a hole in yer pocket. These appear brand new.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> I just received these today and they are pretty sweet! A friend on here suggested them. 😉



Thanks mate, its reasonably priced and worth a shot, I have placed the order.

FYI I currently have RCA 5693 + RCA 6AS7GA.

Currently waiting for my order of the Mullard EF86 + Mullard 6080 to arrive and I can compare. Looks to be about a 1 month wait though as delivery seems slow from UK during this Xmas period.

Also, have bought a Behringer UCA222 so I can ditch USB source cable and go for optical instead to see if it helps with the humming/static noises I have been getting, so will also give feedback on that when I have it setup.


----------



## Bruc3

I intend to eventually get the TS 5998 as there just seems to be so much hype around these that I must hear it for myself.

But in the meantime, anyone here had the chance to compare these tubes Tung Sol 5998, Mullard 6080 and the RCA 6AS7G and can share impressions?


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Also, have bought a Behringer UCA222 so I can ditch USB source cable and go for optical instead



A note about inputs into the CMA12:

*File compatibility:*

Type B USB input supports up to *32-bit/384kHz resolution for PCM; up to 256 for DSD*
S/PDIF input supports up to 24-bit/192kHz resolution for PCM
Toslink optical input supports up to *24-bit/192kHz resolution for PCM*
so you will have lower resolution using the Toslink but I don’t know anyone that could tell the difference between 24-bit/192kHz vs. 32-bit/384kHz in a blind listening test. i certainly cannot...
If you have DSD files I would check to see if you can play them optIcally.


----------



## Bruc3

Noted, luckily I all my music including flac files seem to be max 24 bit and I don't deal with DSD.

Anyway, I have received the  Behringer UCA222 today, as planned running it via optical and listening to my CMA12 amp/dac and music seems to have a bit more oomph now, most likely just placebo haha....

Unfortunately I have not tested the Figaro yet, as I switched my headphone cable to the balanced cable and cannot use it on the Figaro, waiting for my adapter to arrive from Amazon first then I can use the Figaro again.Actually I have not been using my Figaro at all this past week as the noise/humming was too distracting.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Got it UT. It’s rawness is exactly why I love it!
> This amp is “our little secret”. Shhhh...
> 
> Just curious...do you tube roll as much with the WA22 or leave it as is?
> ...



Just remember it's a raw diamond. Diamond nevertheless.   

Do I tube roll as much with the WA22? If you think that I'm tube rolling now on my LF339 then you're mistaken. My time with tube rolling has pass. My tube rolling days started

with this 1st tube amp that I've.... bought 2nd hand because when I first started, I was more cautious about spending. These days I throw caution to the wind. 




I reckon I took the best looking photo of Darkvoice 336se - self praise no doubt but skin harden from years of tube rolling. 

After this amp, I went on a tube rolling frenzy on the following tube amps....

Feliks Elise
Feliks Euforia
La Figaro 339 (1st LF339 now sold to @Bruc3 )
Glenn Super 9 OTL amp
ALO Audio Studio Six
Woo Audio WA22
Ultrasonic Oblivion (no need to tube roll - supplied tubes sound good as it is)
...
finally
the 2nd La Figaro 339 (bought from Tintin)

I don't wish to repeat all my reviews of 6as7 / 6080 that I've done in Elise, Euforia, GOTL, Studio Six, WA22, LF339 threads. I'm done with it. I know how each of those tubes sound. Some says that a Mullard 6080 sound different in Elise compared to GOTL, etc. I totally disagree.

A Mullard 6080 has it's own distinctive sound regardless of the tube amp it's in but it may be altered slightly by the amp sound signature. That fact is that tube still sound like a Mullard 6080. I mention Mullard 6080 as an example. Same goes for Tung Sol 5998, GEC 6as7g, Bendix 6080wb, GEC 6080, etc, etc, etc.

So... knowing those tubes sound so well, it's easy for me to pick the tubes that I want to create the sonic atmosphere for. However these days, I'm happy to roll TS 5998 or Bendix 6080wb. They are my favourite power tubes until I get the GEC 6as7g back.... and even then they probably will just co-exist as equals at least as far as I am concerned. 

I'm just worried that if I should get a DNA Stratus, I could be tube rolling 2A3 tubes all over again..... so I should just retire now because I've tube rolling coming out of my ears. I'm done... done ....done.... done...finito ... carpish.... harbist....the end.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> so I should just retire now because I've tube rolling coming out of my ears. I'm done... done ....done.... done...finito ... carpish.... harbist....the end.



Somehow I get the feeling that this is not the first time you said this, so more tube rolling to come then? hehe...

If you retire any of your tubes, be sure to hit me up


----------



## Galapac (Dec 8, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> I'm just worried that if I should get a DNA Stratus, I could be tube rolling 2A3 tubes all over again.....


Hmmm...an amp with no published price is scary indeed...

That you still have a 339 after all of those others speaks volumes to me.

I just never want to lose sight that it's all about the music at the end of the day...the rest is just the journey we take to that end. What a glorious pursuit to that end an individual takes is the enjoyment. We all get there eventually and hearing each others path to that end is a very interesting part of the hobby for sure.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> Hmmm...an amp with no published price is scary indeed...
> 
> That you still have a 339 after all of those others speaks volumes to me.
> 
> I just never want to lose sight that it's all about the music at the end of the day...the rest is just the journey we take to that end. What a glorious pursuit to that end an individual takes is the enjoyment. We all get there eventually and hearing each others path to that end is a very interesting part of the hobby for sure.



+1, all of the high end tube gear hes been through, and the 339 is still standing obviously means it punches well above its weight.

I know exactly what you mean about losing sight in this hobby though, a lot of times people including myself tend to focus way to much on comparing/testing gear, chasing upgrades but when it all comes down to it, you really should just settle and sit back and enjoy the music instead.

I already have my end game solid state amp/dac in the CMA12 and end game headphone in the HD800S. I intend for the Figaro to be my end game tube amp. Once I get the TS5998 tubes, I think I will also be done with tubes, no more chasing after this as my music simply has never sounded better as it is.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Hmmm...an amp with no published price is scary indeed...



There is a price and it's US$3000 not including shipping.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> That you still have a 339 after all of those others speaks volumes to me.



It's true that I like the LF339 but that doesn't mean I didn't like the GOTL and Studio Six. It's just that those 2 amps I could off load after 2 years with no loss money wise because buyers were wanting to buy it shouting 'shut up and take my money'. 

In another life, I'd have kept those 2 amps ..... miss them I do.... but there are many more amps to try. Not least to have a custom amp build using my Telefunken EL11 / EL12 spez tubes. I wanted to call it Berlin because those are german tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I just never want to lose sight that it's all about the music at the end of the day...the rest is just the journey we take to that end. What a glorious pursuit to that end an individual takes is the enjoyment. We all get there eventually and hearing each others path to that end is a very interesting part of the hobby for sure.



I've said this many times before. So have others but the fact that you're still on Head-Fi means that you will be hooked on more gear that you've not tried before. If this is call Music-Fi then that would be different but it's Head-Fi or Gear-Fi.


----------



## Galapac

^^^^^^^ Huh?


----------



## richie60

What Dacs are you all using with this amp?  Mine arrives soon and will initially pair up with my Pioneer N50.  I’m thinking about an upgrade within the next year or so and I am a bit bewildered by the choice on offer.

my initial thoughts are:

Schiit Bifrost 2
Audiolab M-Dac+
Gustard Dac X16

I think maybe the Bifrost 2 may be a little on the warm and smooth side to pair up with a tube amp, what do you think?


----------



## Bruc3

richie60 said:


> What Dacs are you all using with this amp?



I am pairing it with the DAC built-into the CMA12.

If I could choose, I probably would pair it with a Denafrips Ares II or Schiit bifrost for that so called analogue sound, would match nicely with the natural sound of the Figaro I think.


----------



## Galapac

richie60 said:


> What Dacs are you all using with this amp?



TOPPING D70 DAC - Currently $469 with Bluetooth because their flagship, the D90, is now out with MQA. Has my favorite DAC chips by AKM opposed to the ESS Sabre DAC chipsets. Just my personal preference, YMMV. Implementation is the real key in any DAC so if you can try before you buy, all the better.

 POST 100


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> Has my favorite DAC chips by AKM opposed to the ESS Sabre DAC chipsets. Just my personal preference, YMMV. Implementation is the real key in any DAC so if you can try before you buy, all the better.



Yep, AKM chips are my preference too, bit warmer as they say.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I've got a Schiit Gungnir D/S connected up to my La Figaro.  I also have an Audio-GD R-28 that I need to try with the La Figaro too.  Was maybe going to hook it all up over my Thanksgiving vacation, but ended up doing something to my back while smoking our Turkey.  So I might get around to it over my Christmas vacation.


----------



## Galapac

Mizicke5273 said:


> I also have an Audio-GD R-28 that I need to try with the La Figaro too.



I heard someone else remark about the Audio-GD amps as well as a do everything amp. Tough to find here in the states unless you order directly. Let me know your experience with it and how you like it with the 339 when you hook it up.
Are you looking to see if the 339 colors the sound at all with the R-28?


----------



## UntilThen

karl47 said:


> I think these are the cars of the future like Tesla, I really look at this car and hope that soon



There ain't no car here mate. Maybe there might be a car that runs of tubes. That would be an enjoyable ride.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> TOPPING D70 DAC - Currently $469 with Bluetooth because their flagship, the D90, is now out with MQA. Has my favorite DAC chips by AKM opposed to the ESS Sabre DAC chipsets. Just my personal preference, YMMV. Implementation is the real key in any DAC so if you can try before you buy, all the better.
> 
> POST 100



Congrats on post 100. Very soon you will hit 10,000.   
My son uses the Topping D90 and A90 combo, driving HiFiMan Arya. I thought that sounded very good. I'll have to borrow that D90 to feed LF339 one day.

The dacs I have now are Yggdrasil, Burson Conductor CV2+ and Topping D10. The latter is only $100 and is a backup in case I am desperate for a dac. Am thinking of selling my Burson.

LCD-3f will have the yoke assembly, steel headband and new Audeze leather earpads fitted soon. That should make it as good as new as the drivers and wooden cups are perfect.

Beyer T1.2 will be put on sale soon - cheap. Thinking of selling the HD800 with Forza noir cable too but .... I hesitated selling the HD800 so many times. Not that I like it now.


----------



## UntilThen

These set of tubes go well with LCD-3f. Have been using LCD-X for more than a week now and just swap back to LCD-3f. I've to say I love both. LCD-3f has that comforting tone, with more warmth and less biting, more relaxed. 

EF86 is a high gain tube. My volume is at 7pm - 1 notch.  It's also a more energised tube. Pairs very well with the Bendix 6080wb.

LCD-3f will have a make over soon.


----------



## adeadcrab

richie60 said:


> What Dacs are you all using with this amp?


Soekris 1421 (Sign-Magnitude R2R)


----------



## richie60

Amp has arrived.  Not tried it yet, just switched it on to warm up.  Put some Thompson 6080 tubes in with the stock black ones.  Waiting for my EF86 adapters to come so I can use the Mullard EF86 tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

Now that's what I call a classy photo. That chunky Lenco TT just stands out.  What is that Pioneer thingy?

But the star of the show is the centre piece - A LF339i in silver ! Never seen a silver LF339i before. Now hurry and stick a headphone in and tell me what you thang ! Or are you using it strictly as a preamp?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Bruc3 said:


> I am pairing it with the DAC built-into the CMA12.
> 
> If I could choose, I probably would pair it with a Denafrips Ares II or Schiit bifrost for that so called analogue sound, would match nicely with the natural sound of the Figaro I think.



I am pairing with burson cv2+ DAC and MHDT Orchid dac. The latter gives really sweet colorful sound.


----------



## richie60

UntilThen said:


> Now that's what I call a classy photo. That chunky Lenco TT just stands out.  What is that Pioneer thingy?
> 
> But the star of the show is the centre piece - A LF339i in silver ! Never seen a silver LF339i before. Now hurry and stick a headphone in and tell me what you thang ! Or are you using it strictly as a preamp?


Thanks.  It’s a Pioneer N50 network audio streamer.  The 339i looks and sounds fantastic so far, although it is running in.  Started off with HD600s and now trying my DT1990s.


----------



## bpiotrow13

richie60 said:


> Amp has arrived.  Not tried it yet, just switched it on to warm up.  Put some Thompson 6080 tubes in with the stock black ones.  Waiting for my EF86 adapters to come so I can use the Mullard EF86 tubes.


Wow, really impressive, what kind of Lenco is that exactly?


----------



## richie60

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wow, really impressive, what kind of Lenco is that exactly?



It’s a Lenco GL75.  I made the layered ply plinth for it and replaced the old tone arm with a Silvernote Saturn.  The cartridge is an Audio Technica VM540ML which seems to suit the arm and turntable.


----------



## bpiotrow13

richie60 said:


> It’s a Lenco GL75.  I made the layered ply plinth for it and replaced the old tone arm with a Silvernote Saturn.  The cartridge is an Audio Technica VM540ML which seems to suit the arm and turntable.


Cool, i could not recognise it becuse of the plinth, much nicer than the original.


----------



## bpiotrow13

My Tung sol 6sj7gt finally arrived. Very smooth sound. This is the darkest setup i have tried with la Figaro so far (and the one i like the most) with my Lcd3: MHDT Orchid dac with mullard e88cc > Cardas Parsec RCA > La Figaro with RCA 6as7g and Tung Sol 6sj7gt.


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is the darkest setup i have tried with la Figaro so far (and the one i like the most)


What does that mean to you? Does that equate to warm sounding or is it less emphasis on treble, leaning more toward bass?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> What does that mean to you? Does that equate to warm sounding or is it less emphasis on treble, leaning more toward bass?


I think all of it. More warm, less treble and a bit more toward bass (rolled off hights, but not much). It seems to me that rolled off treble are mostly because cardas interconnector. It sounds very pleasantly, although it is definitely not a neutral sound. I listen to jazz with quite agressive trumpets, so like to soften them a bit.


----------



## Bruc3

bpiotrow13 said:


> My Tung sol 6sj7gt finally arrived. Very smooth sound. This is the darkest setup i have tried with la Figaro so far (and the one i like the most) with my Lcd3: MHDT Orchid dac with mullard e88cc > Cardas Parsec RCA > La Figaro with RCA 6as7g and Tung Sol 6sj7gt.



Hmmmm.....I am wondering how this setup will sound with my HD800S, might be a nice contrast compared to my CMA12.

Not sure if I would like dark or not, may have to try this pairing in future.


----------



## Bruc3

bpiotrow13 said:


> I listen to jazz with quite agressive trumpets, so like to soften them a bit.



Oh my, maybe this may be to my liking then.

Trumpets always kill my ears when listening to Jazz, and always forces me to change the track which is a real pity. So most time I just have to stick with smooth jazz, so listen to alot of Julie London lately as she has less trumpet in her songs but Fitzgerald has a wonderful voice but far too many of her songs have that killer trumpet.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 9, 2020)

https://forum.headphones.com/t/headphone-evaluation-test-tracks/348/247?u=galapac

interesting write-up of how this person evaluates headphones by how it induces tinnitus on him.

There are a lot of other song lists on the thread as well.

The approach is from the music side, factoring how well a song is produced as an indicator of how dark or bright it can be regardless of equipment.


----------



## richie60

Some more shots in a better light


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 10, 2020)

I like it when people take nice pictures of their audio gear and you took some really nice shots here. Uncluttered, very neat, very elegant turntable, streamer and a headphone amp / preamp plus a drop dead gorgeous wooden chest that just complete the picture.... no what completes the picture is the wall colour.

Ok now in your own words.... is the sound as good as the picture?


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bruc3 said:


> Oh my, maybe this may be to my liking then.
> 
> Trumpets always kill my ears when listening to Jazz, and always forces me to change the track which is a real pity. So most time I just have to stick with smooth jazz, so listen to alot of Julie London lately as she has less trumpet in her songs but Fitzgerald has a wonderful voice but far too many of her songs have that killer trumpet.



This is the thing! I like aggresive trumpets while being high tones sensitive and this setup is my solution. I am even afraid it may be too soft) need to listen for a while to decide if this is ideal, but it is very close


----------



## richie60

UntilThen said:


> I like it when people take nice pictures of their audio gear and you took some really nice shots here. Uncluttered, very neat, very elegant turntable, streamer and a headphone amp / preamp plus a drop dead gorgeous wooden chest that just complete the picture.... no what completes the picture is the wall colour.
> 
> Ok now in your own words.... is the sound as good as the picture?


Think my only regret was not picking up the streamer in silver at the time.


----------



## UntilThen

Yup time to toss the streamer and get a silver one.


----------



## UntilThen

37 guests looking in !!! Holy mackerel. @Ultrainferno  you been posting too much !


----------



## Galapac

richie60 said:


> Think my only regret was not picking up the streamer in silver at the time.


What is the advantage of having a network streamer over say a PC connected by Bluetooth to your speakers?
I have seen them but are not educated on them, just curious.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> 37 guests looking in !!! Holy mackerel. @Ultrainferno  you been posting too much !


Also interesting is that this thread was started 10 years ago by a person who only has 27 posts.
I guess he didn’t have a lot to say.


----------



## richie60

Galapac said:


> What is the advantage of having a network streamer over say a PC connected by Bluetooth to your speakers?
> I have seen them but are not educated on them, just curious.


Never tried a pc directly connected to a dac or Bluetooth, but my guess would be that a streamer is built for the purpose with better components, no need for a noisy pc in the room if files stored on a nas etc.

in my case, I have my library on another pc running Linux & Minimserver.  I stream to the Pioneer and it’s controlled with an app called bubbleupnp on my phone.


----------



## Galapac

@richie60 - ok I got it.
In my case I use my Fiio DAP with 1TB micro SD, bluetooth to my Klipsch speakers If I want to listen without headphones, otherwise IPlug directly into the Fiio via the usb to use my headphone amps.


----------



## UntilThen

Believe me my PC is super quiet super powerful and super colourful.


----------



## UntilThen

But the super model is my screen. Bet your streamer can’t do that. 😃


----------



## UntilThen

49 guests !!!! @Galapac its you !


----------



## Galapac

@UntilThen  If we are comparing PC setups...here is mine, with a self-rising stand-up desk to boot.

Nice PC build....I don’t have pics of mine but it is a Cryptocurrency miner running 5 Nvidia graphic cards, lol.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> 49 guests !!!! @Galapac its you !


This is one hot thread! The 339i is getting some recognition!


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Houston we have a problem.. i hear some nasty cracles when plugging headphones and some more cracles while playing music. For some time left chanell went (almost) dead. I changed tubes but the cracles/ flashovers are still present on right driver this time.. Not always but still... Has anyone expirienced something similar?

Edit: this is the right channel all the time, the headphones cable was the other way round after changing tubes..


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> @UntilThen  If we are comparing PC setups...here is mine, with a self-rising stand-up desk to boot.
> 
> Nice PC build....I don’t have pics of mine but it is a Cryptocurrency miner running 5 Nvidia graphic cards, lol.



Is that your setup? Well you win. I can't compete with a Cryptocurrency miner.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Believe me my PC is super quiet super powerful and super colourful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that is one beautiful piece of machinery you have there to watch whilst listening to music.
It looks like a digital aquarium. 
If black lights were still a thing I bet it would look awesome under the light.

is your music library kept there or is that for gaming?


----------



## UntilThen

A tale of 2 Audezes with the Figaro. Just love love them. Amazing tone  @bpiotrow13 not sure what's wrong with your Figaro or tubes but mine in this setup of Mullard EF86 and Bendix 6080wb is super quiet and the tone is to die for.... with the Audezes.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> No, that is one beautiful piece of machinery you have there to watch whilst listening to music.
> It looks like a digital aquarium.
> If black lights were still a thing I bet it would look awesome under the light.
> 
> is your music library kept there or is that for gaming?



My CDs are ripped to a Western Digital drive and accessed via JRiver Media Centre 22 but these days I just use Tidal HiFi more.

As my PC is just 3 months old, it was custom build with a mind to play some games but I'm so bad with flying in MS Flight Simulator that I often crashed the planes  I fare better with Forza Horizon 4 and the graphics are stunning. Then I tried Call of Duty World War II and Battlefield V but I die too much....  So I tried Golf Club 2019 and that's more my game but I rather go to the actual golf course.... which I will be doing on Sunday


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> A tale of 2 Audezes with the Figaro. Just love love them. Amazing tone  @bpiotrow13 not sure what's wrong with your Figaro or tubes but mine in this setup of Mullard EF86 and Bendix 6080wb is super quiet and the tone is to die for.... with the Audezes.



The EF86 really is a beautiful match for the LF339. Currently running pair of CV4085 with RCA 6AS7G for added warmth to my HD800. I will try them with the graphite plate 6080 later but anticipating it might be a little too much treble energy; can imagine they pair perfectly with your audeze though  I ought to swap the power tubes around so the permanent marker is concealed!


----------



## UntilThen

Oh gosh Tintin, a pair of GEC EF86 or CV4085 is US$250. 

I don't think the Bendix 6080wb graphite plates has more treble energy than the RCA 6as7g. Both are more well known for their superb bass but the Bendix just goes lower and with more weight and also superb soundstage. I love Bendix.

Will swap over to the RCA 6as7g shortly because I've not roll in them for a while.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Dec 11, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> Oh gosh Tintin, a pair of GEC EF86 or CV4085 is US$250.
> 
> I don't think the Bendix 6080wb graphite plates has more treble energy than the RCA 6as7g. Both are more well known for their superb bass but the Bendix just goes lower and with more weight and also superb soundstage. I love Bendix.
> 
> Will swap over to the RCA 6as7g shortly because I've not roll in them for a while.



Luckily, I was able to grab these for a lesser sum; and they were designed to be long life, so I don't feel as bad about burning them up  The GEC 6AS7 on the other hand.. I can smell the burning $$$ bills every time they are in!

And so we swap, you on the RCA and I have the graphite plates in now. These are branded Raytheon 6080WC but identical construction to the Bendix. Now to wait patiently for 30 minutes as they warm up..  Perhaps the last time I felt they were too harsh because they hadn't burned in yet!


----------



## hp4fun

tintinsnowydog said:


> Luckily, I was able to grab these for a lesser sum; and they were designed to be long life, so I don't feel as bad about burning them up  The GEC 6AS7 on the other hand.. I can smell the burning $$$ bills every time they are in!
> 
> And so we swap, you on the RCA and I have the graphite plates in now. These are branded Raytheon 6080WC but identical construction to the Bendix. Now to wait patiently for 30 minutes as they warm up..  Perhaps the last time I felt they were too harsh because they hadn't burned in yet!


Do you mind explaining Raytheon 6080WC = Bendix 6080WB a bit more?

And btw why you need to adapter for 6080? 

Nice pic!


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> @bpiotrow13 not sure what's wrong with your Figaro or tubes but mine in this setup of Mullard EF86 and Bendix 6080wb is super quiet and the tone is to



I am afraid these are not tubes but the amp. I used two different set of tubes (both working properly a couple of days ago) and the right channel still either crackles or is dead...


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Dec 11, 2020)

hp4fun said:


> Do you mind explaining Raytheon 6080WC = Bendix 6080WB a bit more?
> 
> And btw why you need to adapter for 6080?
> 
> Nice pic!


The particular Raytheon 6080WC I have are pretty unique I think; Raytheon branded 6080s are usually metal plates, and I've yet to come across another with such graphite plates. The important thing with tubes is never the branding, but rather the construction internally. The Bendix 6080(WB) are most notable for their graphite rather than traditionally metal anode plates. They also have ceramic rather than plastic/metal sheet micas. Since my Raytheon has the same internal parts, I would reason these tubes were made by Bendix. then bought and rebranded by Raytheon. That, and they take ages to warm up, also characteristic of their super rugged design (I believe they were originally designed for military use in guided missiles) 

I've put socket savers (the bottom golden coloured one) on all the sockets in my amp as I change out tubes sometimes multiple times a day. This stops the amp's original socket from loosening/degrading over time, and I can replace the socket saver easily if I wear them out. The socket savers do not rearrange the pinout at all, just for protection purposes. 



bpiotrow13 said:


> I am afraid these are not tubes but the amp. I used two different set of tubes (both working properly a couple of days ago) and the right channel still either crackles or is dead...


This sounds like a small internal fault or degraded component that the seller may or may not have known about when they sold it to you. It may have also been damaged during shipping. If you're handy with a multimeter, the first thing you should do is check various points on both sides are electrically identical inside the amp, given that the left channel is good. Make sure that the tube is making good contact first with the sockets as well; blow hard to remove any dust from the sockets, or if you have pressurised air even better.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 11, 2020)

tintinsnowydog said:


> The important thing with tubes is never the branding, but rather the construction internally. The Bendix 6080(WB) are most notable for their graphite rather than traditionally metal anode plates. They also have ceramic rather than plastic/metal sheet micas.



They are also the slotted graphite version which some say are the better version of the Bendix.
I also read that somwhere I believe that the glass was bulletproof??? I am not sure of that claim but would explain the heaviness and longevity of the tube.

Here is a Chatham branded version of a Bendix:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/920556...f=sr_gallery-1-1&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Dec 11, 2020)

Galapac said:


> They are also the slotted graphite version which some say are the better version of the Bendix.
> I also read that somwhere I believe that the glass was bulletproof??? I am not sure of that claim but would explain the heaviness and longevity of the tube.
> 
> Here is a Chatham branded version of a Bendix:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/920556...f=sr_gallery-1-1&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


There have been extensive posts on the 6AS7 thread detailing all the different plate constructions of the Bendix, slotted, full graphite, cross etc. I definitely can't comment as these are the only one's I've owned, and the only Bendix branded ones I've heard briefly were of identical construction. From experience however, it is more likely the date of construction and different materials used would result in different sound, and the different plate structures a correlative of that. I can't imagine the shape of such parts making such a noticeable impact on the sound, rather than a change in metals of other parts used, for example. Of course, that is just my opinion 

I neither have a gun nor the willingness to test out the bulletproof claim, but I can attest to the fact that I have dropped one from a height and it was unscathed. The datasheet states it is spec'd to withstand 10Gs of force. Serious stuff!


----------



## Ultrainferno

UntilThen said:


> 37 guests looking in !!! Holy mackerel. @Ultrainferno  you been posting too much !



Me? What did I do?
I'm still sad Yuking isn't interested in reviewing the new version. My (old) review must have sold a lot of units for them



Galapac said:


> Also interesting is that this thread was started 10 years ago by a person who only has 27 posts.
> I guess he didn’t have a lot to say.


This is funny


----------



## bpiotrow13

tintinsnowydog said:


> The particular Raytheon 6080WC I have are pretty unique I think; Raytheon branded 6080s are usually metal plates, and I've yet to come across another with such graphite plates. The important thing with tubes is never the branding, but rather the construction internally. The Bendix 6080(WB) are most notable for their graphite rather than traditionally metal anode plates. They also have ceramic rather than plastic/metal sheet micas. Since my Raytheon has the same internal parts, I would reason these tubes were made by Bendix. then bought and rebranded by Raytheon. That, and they take ages to warm up, also characteristic of their super rugged design (I believe they were originally designed for military use in guided missiles)
> 
> I've put socket savers (the bottom golden coloured one) on all the sockets in my amp as I change out tubes sometimes multiple times a day. This stops the amp's original socket from loosening/degrading over time, and I can replace the socket saver easily if I wear them out. The socket savers do not rearrange the pinout at all, just for protection purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it worked properly at the begenning.. i am technically ignorant so not able to chceck with multimeter, but will chceck the sockets. Thanks!


----------



## adeadcrab

bpiotrow13 said:


> I am afraid these are not tubes but the amp. I used two different set of tubes (both working properly a couple of days ago) and the right channel still either crackles or is dead...


could be the resistors - maybe the caps. Take it to a technician to check it over for ya


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> These are branded Raytheon 6080WC but identical construction to the Bendix.



Yup the Raytheon 6080wc construction are identical to my Bendix 6080wb and I have every reason to believe they sound the same but not having heard the Raytheon 6080wc, it is only assumption.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> I neither have a gun nor the willingness to test out the bulletproof claim, but I can attest to the fact that I have dropped one from a height and it was unscathed. The datasheet states it is spec'd to withstand 10Gs of force. Serious stuff!



Hahahaha I certainly won't test it with a gun. Let's just say that it's very robustly constructed and feels heavier than other 6080s that's for sure.


----------



## UntilThen

Ultrainferno said:


> Me? What did I do?
> I'm still sad Yuking isn't interested in reviewing the new version. My (old) review must have sold a lot of units for them



I was messing with you lol. However it's true that your original review have turn a lot of people to owning the LF339. 

So in light of that, I certainly think it would be wise for Yuking to make a LF339i and give it to you for another review because that new review will win over a few hundreds more purchases of this amp.


----------



## UntilThen

My Mullard and AWA Radiotron 6SJ7gt tubes arrived today. Took much longer than I expected since it was sent within Australia. However it arrived very well packaged and the tubes and original boxes are as new as can be. How did they keep such old tubes so well for so long? I will feel guilty to use these unused tubes for the first time.... but I have to. I can't resist.


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 11, 2020)

Another pair of drivers that sound splendid and are ultra quiet. Now paired with RCA 6as7g.

I will be honest here. I was a bit bias that RCA 6as7g would only sound mediocre but now in this setup with LCD-3f, I am very impressed ! Very relaxed, warm but still very detailed and nuanced. So much so I couldn't say flat out that the Bendix 6080wb is better..... well better in what way? All I can say is that with either set of power tubes and the various drivers, my LF339 just keep on impressing me... or has not failed to impress me.


----------



## Ultrainferno (Dec 11, 2020)

Have you tried the mesh input tubes (6SJ7(W)GT)? Yum!
Get a pair if you find them, you can thank me later


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> Another pair of drivers that sound splendid and are ultra quiet. Now paired with RCA 6as7g.
> 
> I will be honest here. I was a bit bias that RCA 6as7g would only sound mediocre but now in this setup with LCD-3f, I am very impressed ! Very relaxed, warm but still very detailed and nuanced. So much so I couldn't say flat out that the Bendix 6080wb is better..... well better in what way? All I can say is that with either set of power tubes and the various drivers, my LF339 just keep on impressing me... or has not failed to impress me.



The RCA always have taken a backseat in my mind too, but every time I plug them in I am reminded that they are very nice tubes, with a welcoming, warm signature. I spent some time with the Bendix tonight. The bass, as expected, is stupendous, but to my ears they are still a little too energetic in the upper mids --> treble; some may call it shouty. They do pair beautifully with my HD650, but overall to my ears are still too forward-sounding for HD800, which I much prefer the RCA. 

Overall, I think we have come to similar conclusions regarding graphite 6080 and RCA  Continuing on the pursuit for tubes with good bass, I'm listening to now to some Brimar 6J5G input tubes. Not available with the standard LF339i but Brimar tubes, and British made tubes in general are very well rounded, usually slightly warm in presentation with very good technicalities across the board. My preferred sound


----------



## UntilThen

Ultrainferno said:


> Have you tried the mesh input tubes (6SJ7(W)GT)? Yum!
> Get a pair if you find them, you can thank me later



I have a pair, courtesy of Tintin but they are no where near your condition. Yours is new and shiny, mine looks like they have been discovered by Robinson Crusoe on that lost island. If you treasure vintage tubes, I'm willing to do an exchange.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> The RCA always have taken a backseat in my mind too, but every time I plug them in I am reminded that they are very nice tubes, with a welcoming, warm signature. I spent some time with the Bendix tonight. The bass, as expected, is stupendous, but to my ears they are still a little too energetic in the upper mids --> treble; some may call it shouty. They do pair beautifully with my HD650, but overall to my ears are still too forward-sounding for HD800, which I much prefer the RCA.
> 
> Overall, I think we have come to similar conclusions regarding graphite 6080 and RCA  Continuing on the pursuit for tubes with good bass, I'm listening to now to some Brimar 6J5G input tubes. Not available with the standard LF339i but Brimar tubes, and British made tubes in general are very well rounded, usually slightly warm in presentation with very good technicalities across the board. My preferred sound



Ah I seeeeee, you're using HD800. That explains it all. I have my HD800 but I rarely use it now but it's an old favourite. With that headphone, you want to use a double RCA 6as7g.

British tubes are like the poms, rounded and jovial, relaxed and curvy .... you know what I  mean.  I mean in a good way. Pretty much like British speakers. I love them actually.

For example Spendor speakers.

Spendor was founded in the late 1960s by Spencer and Dorothy Hughes – the ‘Spen’ and ‘Dor’ in the name. Spencer applied the knowledge and expertise he’d gained as an engineer in the BBC’s sound engineering department to create his first loudspeaker, the BC1. This game-changing design quickly became the monitor of choice for broadcasters and recording studios worldwide.


----------



## Galapac

Ultrainferno said:


> Have you tried the mesh input tubes (6SJ7(W)GT)? Yum!
> Get a pair if you find them, you can thank me later


I’m still trying to get him to try the 6084 tube which is basically a rugged EF86 with gold pins. I use them almost exclusively now and they pair well with my Mullards. My current avatar shows a shot of them.


----------



## Galapac

And speaking of tube bargains like the GE 6AS7G....has anyone tried these?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-GE...483141?hash=item3653d1a8c5:g:qF8AAOSw6Ohc7Y3v

5 Star reds.
I have a pair and they sound great in the 339i. A broadcast rated version of the 6080 that are still reasonably priced.


----------



## Galapac

Has anyone noticed this that has 6080 Mullards?
They will flash a bright white light when first turned on?
I thought one of mine was defective when it did this but it is common with Euro tubes such as this.
I will also see a weird glow on the plate for a second or two when warming up about 10 seconds after switching it on.
I think it is pretty cool to see.
I’ll see if I can grab a quick video to share.

@Bruc3 - Watch for this when your Mullards arrive from the UK.

Excerpt from vivatubes.com:
_Exceptions & Other Clues

Many but not all European tubes will briefly flash a bright white light when they are switched on._


----------



## UntilThen

I have enough tubes. Another pair won't change the world. What I need to do now is to close my eyes and just listen to the music with my Audezes and Figaro.


----------



## Galapac

Does anyone know or have tried 12SJ7 tubes in place of 6SJ7tubes for the 339i.
They are the same except for the voltage (12 vs. 6) but not sure if the 339i can handle the extra voltage.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Galapac said:


> And speaking of tube bargains like the GE 6AS7G....has anyone tried these?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-GE...483141?hash=item3653d1a8c5:g:qF8AAOSw6Ohc7Y3v
> 
> 5 Star reds.
> I have a pair and they sound great in the 339i. A broadcast rated version of the 6080 that are still reasonably priced.



I'm not of a fan of the GE 6080, though have not tried 5 red star labeled ones. 



Galapac said:


> Has anyone noticed this that has 6080 Mullards?
> They will flash a bright white light when first turned on?
> I thought one of mine was defective when it did this but it is common with Euro tubes such as this.
> I will also see a weird glow on the plate for a second or two when warming up about 10 seconds after switching it on.
> ...



Happens all the time. No worries


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I have enough tubes. Another pair won't change the world. What I need to do now is to close my eyes and just listen to the music with my Audezes and Figaro.


That’s a good attitude to have, that way you will not know what you’re missing. 🧐
I said before one needs to get off the merry go round from time to time to stop and listen to all that hard work you put into acquiring all of your hoard.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Does anyone know or have tried 12SJ7 tubes in place of 6SJ7tubes for the 339i.
> They are the same except for the voltage (12 vs. 6) but not sure if the 339i can handle the extra voltage.



No you cannot use a 12 volt in a 6 volt socket. In Elise days, we run the 12 volts tubes from an external power supply. I wouldn't encourage you to do it. If you have to, you can always have Yuking build you a custom LF339i that uses 12 volts version of those tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> That’s a good attitude to have, that way you will not know what you’re missing. 🧐
> I said before one needs to get off the merry go round from time to time to stop and listen to all that hard work you put into acquiring all of your hoard.



Oh I will never stop to occasionally change up my tubes. Even more so, I will change my headphones every now and then. I have 6 in my collection now. Just switching between LCD-3f and LCD-X, there is quite a difference. Songs goes from Autumn to Spring.... I am lost in translations.


----------



## Galapac

No I’m fine. Just saw mesh 12SJ7s that are cheaper but I don’t need them, like you, I have enough tubes.
The GOTL would have no problem here with the selector switch But that’s a different story.


----------



## UntilThen

@Galapac why does your website show www.adidas.com ? Are you their regional sales manager ? Can I have a pair of Adidas Tour360 xt golf shoes? I'll give them a good review.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> The GOTL would have no problem here with the selector switch But that’s a different story.



So you know the GOTL. I live with it for more than 2 years. I was one of the early owners and I filled up the Glenn thread


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> So you know the GOTL. I live with it for more than 2 years. I was one of the early owners and I filled up the Glenn thread


I actually go back and read through the threads, it’s how I learn and I did see many replies from you including your sign off when you left. I just wish I knew you when you were selling yours as that was a phenomenal deal with the tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

My sign off when I left? I don't sign off when I leave a thread or say good bye. I'd say adios, see ya lata and I'll be back... in the tone of Arnie Schwazenegger !!!

Yup my GOTL went to Mr Paramesh from India and we're now firm friends. He also bought all my prized tubes later separately and those include my precious GECs. If I had known I'll be returning to another La Figaro, I'd have kept them.


----------



## hp4fun

My Hifiman HE6Se and a speaker tap->XLR cable just arrived. I tried it on the LF339i first and then the Marantz MM 7025. I agreed with one of the comments I saw (couldn't find it now though) -- while paring HE6se with LF339i is not bad (better than HE560 and 6xx), it is better directly connect it to a (good) stereo amp. The LF339i unfortunately did sound a bit muddy (e.g., things mixed up) and less intriguing.

Same hobby, new discovery every day!


----------



## UntilThen

I did think of getting the HE6Se many times and maybe I may later... to drive it off my behemoth Sansui or my Redgum Rgi125enr.


----------



## UntilThen

LF339 isn't the super amp to every headphones. There will be limitations, that's for sure.


----------



## Galapac

@hp4fun - I had the same issue when I owned the Audeze LCD2- closed back. I got very muddy sound from those planers through the 339i.
Now I run my 339i as a preamp to my THX789 and I get the best of the tube sound and the clarity of the SS. 
A marriage made in ecstasy, or at least works for me as I do not own any Hifimans.

I hardly plug straight into my 339i any more.


----------



## UntilThen

One man's muddy is another man's organic sounding.  

With my Audeze LCD-X and LCD-3f, they sound superb on my hybrid Ultrasonic Oblivion. The soundstage is breath taking and uber clarity with a slight hint of tube tone from the tubes as input stage.

However I'm enjoying the Audezes on the La Figaro just as much. In fact for the last month, I've been using my LF339 with the planar magnetics solely. Sometime today I will hook up Oblivion again and have another listen. I hold the Oblivion in very high regard but I'm using La Figaro alone for a month. If it sounded muddy to me, I would have toss it


----------



## Galapac

I think the key here was that mine were the closed version of the Audeze, which I am sure why it sounded a bit muffled or I didn’t have my tubes rolled in correctly. Im sure the open versions are much better with the 339.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> @hp4fun - I had the same issue when I owned the Audeze LCD2- closed back. I got very muddy sound from those planers through the 339i.
> Now I run my 339i as a preamp to my THX789 and I get the best of the tube sound and the clarity of the SS.
> A marriage made in ecstasy, or at least works for me as I do not own any Hifimans.
> 
> I hardly plug straight into my 339i any more.



Tried to follow but something went wrong 

I connected my 339i line out as preamp to the Marantz MM7025. When I turned on MM7025, the auto protect kicked in and shut down the MM7025! Not sure why because when it happened in the past, it was because I short circuited the banana plugs.....


----------



## Galapac (Dec 11, 2020)

hp4fun said:


> connected my 339i line out as preamp to the Marantz MM7025. When I turned on MM7025, the auto protect kicked in and shut down the MM7025! Not sure why because when it happened in the past, it was because I short circuited the banana plugs.....


It may have overloaded its circuits and you want it to shut down as that is it’s protection.
you can try a couple of things:
1) If you have them both plugged into a power strip try plugging the Marantz into a different outlet. The 339i is a beast on power.
2) Turn the 339i on first, then try to turn the Marantz on second as it may be getting a rush of power from the 339i cycling on.

The second option worked for me as my 789 would do the same if it was on before I turned on the 339i.

Also, reverse the order powering down, shutting down the Marantz first.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Galapac said:


> Has anyone noticed this that has 6080 Mullards?
> They will flash a bright white light when first turned on?
> I thought one of mine was defective when it did this but it is common with Euro tubes such as this.
> I will also see a weird glow on the plate for a second or two when warming up about 10 seconds after switching it on.
> ...



Look up 'mullard flash', it's well documented especially with Mullards  I believe it is because the resistance of the cold tube filament on startup is very low, and the initial voltage applied makes it glow white hot just before it warms up and glows a nice orange. I have some Mullard 12AU7s which flash like fireworks on startup, but also a couple that don't flash at all. That's the variability that comes with the handmade nature of tubes


----------



## Minkypou

im about to get la figaro 339i for my atticus headphone running with r2r , im hesitating between that and feliks echo , anybody here did hear both and could compare ? thx


----------



## Galapac

tintinsnowydog said:


> Look up 'mullard flash', it's well documented especially with Mullards  I believe it is because the resistance of the cold tube filament on startup is very low, and the initial voltage applied makes it glow white hot just before it warms up and glows a nice orange. I have some Mullard 12AU7s which flash like fireworks on startup, but also a couple that don't flash at all. That's the variability that comes with the handmade nature of tubes


Will do. I think it’s cool actually. There is also a smaller green flash about 10 seconds in.
Must be all those little excited electrons.


----------



## UntilThen

Well I'm back ! After listening to the Audezes through Oblivion comparing with La Figaro for the last 45 mins or so. After a month away from Oblivion, it was an eye opener !

See you guys, adios ! I'm going to talk in the Oblivion thread..... because LCD-X and LCD-3f just sound ungodly on Oblivion. Not that La Figaro is bad but it's just that Oblivion is.... oblivion.


----------



## UntilThen

I was kidding of course. La Figaro is in my opinion keeping ball with Oblivion as far as using LCD-X and LCD-3f is concerned. Different tone but both very enjoyable. Oblivion has much wider soundstage to the already wide soundstage from LF339. 

La Figaro has more tube tone that's for sure and I like that ! but Oblivion just pick up the note like a concert pianist. Precision, clarity, details.... Oblivion holds it in the palm of it's hands but the Figaro has balls doing bass duties.


----------



## UntilThen

Minkypou said:


> im about to get la figaro 339i for my atticus headphone running with r2r , im hesitating between that and feliks echo , anybody here did hear both and could compare ? thx





Another of those Feliks amp vs La Figaro. I've not owned Feliks Echo but I've owned the bigger brothers or sisters Elise and Euforia. Those 2 Feliks tube amps are good. Very good in fact but if I have to choose for myself, I'll pick La Figaro because it's more aggressive to my ears. It's got the bite. If you ever hear those amps you will know what I mean.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I was kidding of course. La Figaro is in my opinion keeping ball with Oblivion as far as using LCD-X and LCD-3f is concerned. Different tone but both very enjoyable. Oblivion has much wider soundstage to the already wide soundstage from LF339.
> 
> La Figaro has more tube tone that's for sure and I like that ! but Oblivion just pick up the note like a concert pianist. Precision, clarity, details.... Oblivion holds it in the palm of it's hands but the Figaro has balls doing bass duties.


Did you ever try pre amp from 339i out to Oblivian? Your mind may explode.


----------



## Minkypou

UntilThen said:


> Another of those Feliks amp vs La Figaro. I've not owned Feliks Echo but I've owned the bigger brothers or sisters Elise and Euforia. Those 2 Feliks tube amps are good. Very good in fact but if I have to choose for myself, I'll pick La Figaro because it's more aggressive to my ears. It's got the bite. If you ever hear those amps you will know what I mean.


your answer was really helpfull ! atticus could benefit from that * aggressive * energy  beautiful looking one , cant wait to try that , upgrading from valhalla 2 .


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Did you ever try pre amp from 339i out to Oblivian? Your mind may explode.



Unless I perform a surgery on my LF339 because it does not have preamp out. 

You know what's funny. My mind has exploded many times from all the amps and headphones I've had heard.

I've just listed the Burson Conductor V2+ and Beyer T1.2 for sale in my local classified. They are very nice sounding audio gear but it's my annual culling.


----------



## UntilThen

Minkypou said:


> your answer was really helpfull ! atticus could benefit from that * aggressive * energy  beautiful looking one , cant wait to try that , upgrading from valhalla 2 .



ha ha ! Well did you know that I have the Eikon and Atticus both bought new from Zach which I later sold off. I've heard both headphones on Euforia and La Figaro and I can tell you, you won't be disappointed on either amp but like I say, it's the bite. Think of the shark bite. It's nice.  

And to prove I had the Feliks amps, this was my Starship Enterprise. Even have the date on it !


----------



## Minkypou

UntilThen said:


> ha ha ! Well did you know that I have the Eikon and Atticus both bought new from Zach which I later sold off. I've heard both headphones on Euforia and La Figaro and I can tell you, you won't be disappointed on either amp but like I say, it's the bite. Think of the shark bite. It's nice.
> 
> And to prove I had the Feliks amps, this was my Starship Enterprise. Even have the date on it !


wow hahahaahha amazing picture there . i would be proud


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Unless I perform a surgery on my LF339 because it does not have preamp out.
> 
> You know what's funny. My mind has exploded many times from all the amps and headphones I've had heard.
> 
> I've just listed the Burson Conductor V2+ and Beyer T1.2 for sale in my local classified. They are very nice sounding audio gear but it's my annual culling.


Ok. For some reason I thought you had the newer 339i. Sorry for the mixup.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Ok. For some reason I thought you had the newer 339i. Sorry for the mixup.



I am too poor to buy the new version.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> And btw why you need to adapter for 6080?


It’s a socket saver, used when you tube roll a lot. Easier to replace than the socket itself.
I seem to pullout the socket savers anyway. I wish you could mount them.


----------



## UntilThen

Minkypou said:


> wow hahahaahha amazing picture there . i would be proud



well I forgot to put copyright on it because after came a whole bunch of copycats.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Look up 'mullard flash', it's well documented especially with Mullards  I believe it is because the resistance of the cold tube filament on startup is very low, and the initial voltage applied makes it glow white hot just before it warms up and glows a nice orange. I have some Mullard 12AU7s which flash like fireworks on startup, but also a couple that don't flash at all. That's the variability that comes with the handmade nature of tubes



Mullards flashing themselves is just so plain wrong. Call the police.


----------



## Galapac

Some glamour shots or tube porn...


----------



## Galapac




----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> It may have overloaded its circuits and you want it to shut down as that is it’s protection.
> you can try a couple of things:
> 1) If you have them both plugged into a power strip try plugging the Marantz into a different outlet. The 339i is a beast on power.
> 2) Turn the 339i on first, then try to turn the Marantz on second as it may be getting a rush of power from the 339i cycling on.
> ...



Yeah! Now I can power up both without problem. And it did run into power protection mode again if I accidentally turned off LF 339i first :/

I think I am getting the right signature and power, but seems the noise floor is very high -- I turned both the volumes (DAC, LF339i) down to 0 but still can hear the noise clearly. Did you have this problem? Thanks!

Or I guess LF 339i doesn't work quite well as a preamp to a stereo amp?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Yeah! Now I can power up both without problem. And it did run into power protection mode again if I accidentally turned off LF 339i first :/
> 
> I think I am getting the right signature and power, but seems the noise floor is very high -- I turned both the volumes (DAC, LF339i) down to 0 but still can hear the noise clearly. Did you have this problem? Thanks!
> 
> Or I guess LF 339i doesn't work quite well as a preamp to a stereo amp?


I did have noise issues and I discussed them in this thread a week or two ago but my noise was coming from my DAC to the 339i vía a ground loop. It bothered the heck outta me and was more pronounced in my low impedance headphones.
Do you get the noise when you just plug into the 339i? If not it may be introduced from the 339i to the Marantz,
If you don’t mind what looks like a cheap add-on but worked for me you could try this and put it on the RCA cable from the 339i to the Marantz. It will stop the ground loop hum and doesn’t affect the sound for me.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077Y5DLBB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It cleared my noise problem right up and my system has been relatively quiet with all tubes since.
I say relative because if you turn the 339i way up you will still hear the tube hum but that is natural.

You also have the option of not using the 339i as a preamp but it is up to you.


----------



## UntilThen

Great picture @Galapac . Light up for Christmas.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 12, 2020)

@hp4fun - Check out adeadcrab’s post from 5 years ago regarding the specs of the original 339 at the time.
I am not sure if the 339i has more power as these specs are not published by Yuking.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-11580725

According to Hifiman’s specs, the 339i may not be powerful enough to power the HE6se.
_“*The HE6se's 50 Ohm impedance requires a substantial output (2W per channel minimum) to properly drive the headphones”*_
- Source: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod..._he6se_over_ear_planar_magnetic.html/overview

More info on low impedance/low sensitivity headphones.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/why-low-impedance-phones-are-hard-to-drive.417086/


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> @hp4fun - Check out adeadcrab’s post from 5 years ago regarding the specs of the original 339 at the time.
> I am not sure if the 339i has more power as these specs are not published by Yuking.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-11580725
> ...



Oh yes. Exactly the one in my memory. Thanks!

It is sad that 339i cannot power this can. Like I said, driving he6se from stereo amp is great but it lacks of the tube feeling. 

That sad, swapping the pads to Ether Flow angled pads is a rescue.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> I did have noise issues and I discussed them in this thread a week or two ago but my noise was coming from my DAC to the 339i vía a ground loop. It bothered the heck outta me and was more pronounced in my low impedance headphones.
> Do you get the noise when you just plug into the 339i? If not it may be introduced from the 339i to the Marantz,
> If you don’t mind what looks like a cheap add-on but worked for me you could try this and put it on the RCA cable from the 339i to the Marantz. It will stop the ground loop hum and doesn’t affect the sound for me.
> 
> ...



Just tried this and does not help. Sad! 

I can hear from the headphone driver when I tap the LF 339i surface. Must be some ground loop issue. But it is so weird. 

I guess the LF 339i preamp out was not super mature?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Just tried this and does not help. Sad!


Not sure by your reply what was tried, the ground loop isolator?
My ground loop was introduced coming into the 339i and not out from it.
I applied the isolator to the input RCA.



hp4fun said:


> I can hear from the headphone driver when I tap the LF 339i surface. Must be some ground loop issue. But it is so weird.
> 
> I guess the LF 339i preamp out was not super mature?


Are you talking about micro phonics from the tubes(a ringing sound) when tapping your 339i?


----------



## hp4fun (Dec 13, 2020)

Galapac said:


> Not sure by your reply what was tried, the ground loop isolator?
> My ground loop was introduced coming into the 339i and not out from it.
> I applied the isolator to the input RCA.
> 
> ...



Possibly yes? and the sound is louder when I tap harder.

To be more specific, it is like hearing a blacksmith hammering something in a distance, when I tap the surface.

I also tried the usb-powered dac, so there is no ground loop from the dac to the external power strip.

Also tried to use the isolator both ways. The hum is the same, the tapping interference is there. Not sure what went wrong ......

The last thing I tried was to use the 6080 (low gain) instead of the 5998 (high gain). It reduced the noise level but it is back when I increase the volume. Not a surprise because it only changes the gain. The hammering tapping sound still the same


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> Possibly yes? and the sound is louder when I tap harder.
> 
> To be more specific, it is like hearing a blacksmith hammering something in a distance, when I tap the surface.
> 
> ...



Is there still extraneous sound if you don't tap the amp and just let it play normally? Most tubes will  exhibit some kind of noise or microphony if subject to mechanical vibration.


----------



## hp4fun

tintinsnowydog said:


> Is there still extraneous sound if you don't tap the amp and just let it play normally? Most tubes will  exhibit some kind of noise or microphony if subject to mechanical vibration.



Just the noise. It sounds more like 60hz than 120, so I guess it is the internal wiring issue? 

I will try to use my small sp200 and see if it is Marantz problem.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 13, 2020)

hp4fun said:


> Just the noise. It sounds more like 60hz than 120, so I guess it is the internal wiring issue?
> 
> I will try to use my small sp200 and see if it is Marantz problem.


.
If the hum increases with the volume it is usually not a ground loop issue. Ground loop hum stays pretty consistent at any volume level.
If the hum increases in volume when you turn the volume up, it may be the tubes or the amp.

What are you using for drivers? The stock Russian tubes that come with the amp were pretty microphonic for me and I quickly changed them out to RCA 5693 and it negated the microphonics for me.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> .
> If the hum increases with the volume it is usually not a ground loop issue. Ground loop hum stays pretty consistent at any volume level.
> If the hum increases in volume when you turn the volume up, it may be the tubes or the amp.
> 
> What are you using for drivers? The stock Russian tubes that come with the amp were pretty microphonic for me and I quickly changed them out to RCA 5693 and it negated the microphonics for me.



Let me clarify myself: the hum is at the constant level for the same tube sets, even when the volume is 0.

The reason I increased the volume is because 6080 is low gain so it is at a lower level. 

I did switch the Marantz to SMSL SP200. I cannot hear the hum. Do you think it is the mismatch between a headphone preamp and a stereo amp?

Sound comparison is a byproduct of the gear changing. The LF339i does bring the SMSL SP200 to the next level, by bringing the soundstage and the tube warmth. It is so sad that the SP200 is not powerful enough to drive the HE6. But now I do seriously consider using LF339 as the preamp, for low impedance hps.

Still a great day for the learning part!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> Just the noise. It sounds more like 60hz than 120, so I guess it is the internal wiring issue?
> 
> I will try to use my small sp200 and see if it is Marantz problem.



Just how loud is the hum? 60hz is mains hum, hearing 120hz is often just the resonant frequency of it. All tube amps that operate on AC heating will have some degree of hum, this is minimised by braiding heater wiring, better power filter caps, chokes, better diode bridge rectification etc. If the hum does not increase with the volume pot, there is likely no wiring issue and you're just hearing the inherent working of the tubes  

I'm not well versed on stereo amp impedance matching etc. but it is possible that the Marantz is more sensitive to signal input than the SP200 which enhances the hum. If through the SP200 there is no hum then it would be safe to confirm there is no problem with the preamp out wiring in the 339i. Is there hum through headphones when no inputs or outputs are connected to the 339i?


----------



## hp4fun

tintinsnowydog said:


> Just how loud is the hum? 60hz is mains hum, hearing 120hz is often just the resonant frequency of it. All tube amps that operate on AC heating will have some degree of hum, this is minimised by braiding heater wiring, better power filter caps, chokes, better diode bridge rectification etc. If the hum does not increase with the volume pot, there is likely no wiring issue and you're just hearing the inherent working of the tubes
> 
> I'm not well versed on stereo amp impedance matching etc. but it is possible that the Marantz is more sensitive to signal input than the SP200 which enhances the hum. If through the SP200 there is no hum then it would be safe to confirm there is no problem with the preamp out wiring in the 339i. Is there hum through headphones when no inputs or outputs are connected to the 339i?



Excellent point! No input physically connected to 339i and I still hear the hum. The marantz output itself is fine if I connect the DAC directly to it. 

So, it is likely that I am just hearing the tube working noise because the Marantz does not match the preamp out for whatever reasons


----------



## Galapac

https://www.psaudio.com/ps_how/how-to-find-and-fix-hum/

So you unplugged the inputs and outputs from the 339i and the hum was still audible through the headphones?
According to the above link that would not be ground loop as you have no feed in or out of the 339i.

I would still try different driver tubes as that could be where all of the hum/buzz/microphonics is coming from.


----------



## xmdkq

Please input the signal to the ground to listen to whether there is a short circuit, if there is no indication that it is coming from the outside, or try to change the tube.


----------



## hp4fun

xmdkq said:


> Please input the signal to the ground to listen to whether there is a short circuit, if there is no indication that it is coming from the outside, or try to change the tube.



All my 5998/7236/6080 produce the constant hum at different levels. I also tried the stock russian driver tube, same thing. I am waiting for my EF86 adapters and this will be my last attempt. 

Today I used the SMSL T1 as the preamp (with the same set of cheap cables, if anyone wonders). No hum, so the hum I have in the LF339i + MM7025 combo is probably because the mismatch in gain / voltage / whatever between them.

Certainly, LF339i is a much superior amp. While SMSL T1 still sounds great, I feel I am in the 30th row of the concert hall instead of the 5th row. I might change the stock 6992 and give it a try again, but it is a different thread and different topic.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## hp4fun

xmdkq said:


> Please input the signal to the ground to listen to whether there is a short circuit, if there is no indication that it is coming from the outside, or try to change the tube.



I misunderstood your first sentence, sorry about it. Can you elaborate how I should "input the signal to the ground to listen to whether there is a short circuit"? Thank you so much!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> I misunderstood your first sentence, sorry about it. Can you elaborate how I should "input the signal to the ground to listen to whether there is a short circuit"? Thank you so much!


A way to check that the hum does not come from the signal path is to short from the centre of the RCA jack to the outer jacket. You can do this with a wire or alligator clips.


----------



## Galapac

Is this a rebranded Bendix?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-WB-Ch...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## UntilThen

^^ similar


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Is this a rebranded Bendix?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-WB-Chatham-Audio-Tube-Tung-Sol-WOO-Grado-Focal-Headphones-Sennheiser-6AS7G-/284118305580?nma=true&si=1FKZvT4KVwgXje7HTtM5cvBz00I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





UntilThen said:


> ^^ similar



I learned that 6080wb with graphite plates were all made by bendix, but recent sellers tried to pump up the price for the "authentic" bendix and trashed the rebranded. 

How does bendix 6080wb compare to TS 5998?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> I learned that 6080wb with graphite plates were all made by bendix, but recent sellers tried to pump up the price for the "authentic" bendix and trashed the rebranded.
> 
> How does bendix 6080wb compare to TS 5998?



If you are familiar with the movie Spinal Tap, people say the Bendix tubes “go to eleven!’’ 
There is nothing wrong with the 5998 but Bendix are the holy grail, almost indestructible tubes that will outlast you and you can pass down to your kids,lol.

There is supposed to be more of everything. 
More soundscape, more bass, more detail.

I just received my second slotted Bendix today and I am trying them out as we speak. 
I am rolling different drivers in and out to see what it complements with but so far I like the Amperex 6084 tube (using the EF86 adapter)  or the 5879 tube (again using another 5879 to 6SJ7 adapter). 
The 5879 tubes are cheap and rival the EF86s in sound sig IMO. 
You can find an adapter on eBay for these types of tubes.

They definitely sound awesome but the Mullard 6080s hold their own against these pretty well.
So far I give the Bendix the slight advantage as the bass is deeper.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> If you are familiar with the movie Spinal Tap, people say the Bendix tubes “go to eleven!’’
> There is nothing wrong with the 5998 but Bendix are the holy grail, almost indestructible tubes that will outlast you and you can pass down to your kids,lol.
> 
> There is supposed to be more of everything.
> ...



I saw the word "slotted" a few times. What does it mean? is there a "un-slotted" version of the bendix?

There is a uk seller for the mullard 6080 for cheap (US $115 per pair). Others sells for $150 each. Do you think there is a quality difference? 

Thanks for any hints!


----------



## Galapac (Dec 18, 2020)

There is an unslotted version of the Bendix but some say it makes minimal difference, it just a slot in the graphite plate maybe to dissipate heat, I’m not sure.
If the seller in the UK is Langrex you can be assured that those are the real deal as he has NOS tubes and I have bought 2 pairs from him as well as others on this thread.
The others are just price gouging on tubes that are probably in worse shape IMO.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## hp4fun

I "accidentally" bought a pair of TS 6336A. I read this thread and seems I can try them on 6336A but not recommended mostly because of the heat / current. Anyone try them on 339i?

Also btw, any difference between different brands of 6336A?

Thanks!


----------



## Galapac

I believe the 6336A run twice as hot as the 6AS7G series and are probably not safe to run in the 339i. 
An amp needs to be specifically made for this tube to handle the heat and you may fry the sockets in the 339i with these.
Best to ask the experts.

@tintinsnowydog @xmdkq - Can you use 6336A tubes in the 339i power socket?


----------



## hp4fun

TIL why 5998 sounds nicer than some good 6080 on my low impedance Ether Flow (23 ohm)

The 5998 has 15500 transconductance, which is roughly 64 ohm. The dual design cut it by half, so it is 32 ohm output impedance.

Actually woo audio always claims their amp can go from 32 ohms. This might be why 

6080 has half of the transconductance, so it is roughly 64 ohm.

If I can get a WE421a, this might brings it down to 25 ohm, and we 421a should have slightly better sound that 5998. But that's $500+ investment!

Btw, the 5998 doesn't work on my other low impedance phone such as meze 99 noir. The sensitivity and the frequency curve might be the reasons.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Don't run 6336 tubes, in this one. Great tubes though


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Galapac said:


> If you are familiar with the movie Spinal Tap, people say the Bendix tubes “go to eleven!’’
> There is nothing wrong with the 5998 but Bendix are the holy grail, almost indestructible tubes that will outlast you and you can pass down to your kids,lol.
> 
> There is supposed to be more of everything.
> ...


I have read that the 6084/E80F tubes are a potential replacement for the EF86 (same pinout) but do not sound as good. I'm not sure they bias up the same either, and they draw 50% more heater current. How do they sound to your ears? 

The Bendix are bass monsters, and do so convincingly without compromising on detail or too much on overall balance. Awesome tubes, very lively and energetic sounding. I prefer them with my HD650 but find them a little too bright for my HD800. I really like the mids and tone of the Mullards, but find that they achieve this by compromising a little too much detail for my liking. I put them in when I want to really relax to some nice vocals or background music; not my first preference for classical however! 



hp4fun said:


> I saw the word "slotted" a few times. What does it mean? is there a "un-slotted" version of the bendix?
> 
> There is a uk seller for the mullard 6080 for cheap (US $115 per pair). Others sells for $150 each. Do you think there is a quality difference?
> 
> Thanks for any hints!


The slot refers to the hole in the graphite plate (anode) of the tubes. Google 'bendix 6080 slotted vs full graphite' images to see some comparisons. The mullards can be had for much cheaper if you are patient; I have seen them go for as little as $20 USD NOS. You may have to wait a while though and snipe a few auctions! 




hp4fun said:


> I "accidentally" bought a pair of TS 6336A. I read this thread and seems I can try them on 6336A but not recommended mostly because of the heat / current. Anyone try them on 339i?
> 
> Also btw, any difference between different brands of 6336A?
> 
> Thanks!


The 6336 is a monster of a tube, drawing 5 amps of heater current. Some brands of the 6336 are known to arc over and cause problems, but the A and B versions are usually all ok; the graphite plate ones (instead of metal) are the ones you want. Yuking has approved the use of the tube in the amp, but the tube draws too much current for safe use over long periods of time (transformer and other components of the power supply circuit may overheat, or have their lifespan significantly shortened). I agree with @Ultrainferno 's advice to avoid using them in the LF339/i.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> The 6336 is a monster of a tube, drawing 5 amps of heater current. Some brands of the 6336 are known to arc over and cause problems, but the A and B versions are usually all ok; the graphite plate ones (instead of metal) are the ones you want. Yuking has approved the use of the tube in the amp, but the tube draws too much current for safe use over long periods of time (transformer and other components of the power supply circuit may overheat, or have their lifespan significantly shortened). I agree with @Ultrainferno 's advice to avoid using them in the LF339/i.



That's right - 6336 draws 5 amps. The GOTL that I had can use it and it's a lovely tone. I did miss that amp as it's so versatile.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> They definitely sound awesome but the Mullard 6080s hold their own against these pretty well.
> So far I give the Bendix the slight advantage as the bass is deeper.



That's right. The Mullards are good but the Bendix are great and on the La Figaro 339 they are amazing.

As good as the 6as7 / 5998 / 6080 are, today I tried this EL34 amp at Minidisc in Sydney with LCD-4. It's the Auris Nirvana, retailing for close to 10 grand aussie dollars. The sound is out of this world and it's only using the Qutest as dac.   

Sorry for derailing the thread but today I fell in love instantly with this combo. I'm ready to sell the family pet for it.


----------



## bpiotrow13

I have finally got Mullards and RCA 6sj7g but do not have an amp... It is with amp doctor. It seems the point to point connections need resoldering. Has anyone expirienced anything similar? Anyway it is not a big issue and will have my amp back on Monday. The tubes are waiting..


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> That's right. The Mullards are good but the Bendix are great and on the La Figaro 339 they are amazing.
> 
> As good as the 6as7 / 5998 / 6080 are, today I tried this EL34 amp at Minidisc in Sydney with LCD-4. It's the Auris Nirvana, retailing for close to 10 grand aussie dollars. The sound is out of this world and it's only using the Qutest as dac.
> 
> Sorry for derailing the thread but today I fell in love instantly with this combo. I'm ready to sell the family pet for it.



Wonder if La figaro is able to drive lcd 4.. There is something in lcd 3f that disturbs me (only slightly but still) and i consider moving to Meze Empyrean. There is also a good option for lcd 4 locally. Hard choice which way to go. Has anybody tried Lcd 4 or Meze Empyrean with La Figaro?


----------



## Galapac

tintinsnowydog said:


> I have read that the 6084/E80F tubes are a potential replacement for the EF86 (same pinout) but do not sound as good. I'm not sure they bias up the same either, and they draw 50% more heater current. How do they sound to your ears?


@tintinsnowydog - To my ears they Amperex 6084 holds it’s own against my Mullard EF86 mesh. I use them regularly and prefer them over most 6SJ7 tubes, although I do not have any mesh 6SJ7 to compare to. It may be the Amperex Holland tube that has something to do with it. Part of the journey is the discovery!


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wonder if La figaro is able to drive lcd 4.. There is something in lcd 3f that disturbs me (only slightly but still) and i consider moving to Meze Empyrean. There is also a good option for lcd 4 locally. Hard choice which way to go. Has anybody tried Lcd 4 or Meze Empyrean with La Figaro?



Don't see why La Figaro can't drive LCD-4 but after hearing Nirvana drives LCD-4, I don't think I'll hear anything better.  Next trip to Minidisc I'll try out Empyrean and Susvara.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have finally got Mullards and RCA 6sj7g but do not have an amp... It is with amp doctor. It seems the point to point connections need resoldering. Has anyone expirienced anything similar? Anyway it is not a big issue and will have my amp back on Monday. The tubes are waiting..



It will be worth it if your amp doctor does a good job. This is not the first time I've read that the LF339 needs resoldering although it's only one point, not a complete resoldering.

I still maintain that LF339 sounds really good for the price.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> It will be worth it if your amp doctor does a good job. This is not the first time I've read that the LF339 needs resoldering although it's only one point, not a complete resoldering.
> 
> I still maintain that LF339 sounds really good for the price.


Correct, not complete resoldering and still worth it! 

My amp doctor also suggested upgrading some parts inside as some of them are of budget quality. I am reluctant to do so, as i am afraid that will affect the sound negatively ( i guess upgrading some parts may cause that altogether the parts in the amp will not fit each other sonically as perfect as they do now). Has anyone tried upgrading?


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Don't see why La Figaro can't drive LCD-4 but after hearing Nirvana drives LCD-4, I don't think I'll hear anything better.  Next trip to Minidisc I'll try out Empyrean and Susvara.


Find out Meze and do let us know! Meze are only 32 oms i suppose so a bit more difficult tonuse them with OTL amp.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Correct, not complete resoldering and still worth it!
> 
> My amp doctor also suggested upgrading some parts inside as some of them are of budget quality. I am reluctant to do so, as i am afraid that will affect the sound negatively ( i guess upgrading some parts may cause that altogether the parts in the amp will not fit each other sonically as perfect as they do now). Has anyone tried upgrading?



Definitely worth it. Go for it. Upgrade the parts. Mine has some upgraded parts done by Tintin. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-15948441. Maybe that's why my LF339 sound so good. 

Don't think I will upgrade my LF339 anymore. Maybe get a black customised LF339i or the damn Auris Nirvana that's been plaguing my mind since yesterday. Feel like going back to Minidisc to listen again with LCD-4.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 19, 2020)

One way to test out your amp and know you are reaching nirvana with the La Figaro...Daft Punk’s Within From Random Access Memories.



There is a lot of studio magic in this song but around 1:31 in and later in the song the tree chimes and hi-hat sizzle just feels like something out of this world, like sparkling stars...definitely some ear candy.

The whole album is a real treat for the ears as it is a masterpiece in sound recording.
I test all new tubes with this album along with others.
What do you use to test out new tubes on La Figaro?


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> One way to test out your amp and know you are reaching nirvana with the La Figaro...Daft Punk’s Within From Random Access Memories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing! 

Listen also @ https://tidal.com/browse/album/20115556


----------



## Galapac (Dec 19, 2020)

hp4fun said:


> Listen also @ https://tidal.com/browse/album/20115556


Link shows inactive. I could find it on Tidal though thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

Do I have Random Access Memories ? I have the analogue, digital and reel to reel versions   Since my La Figaro is in Canberra which I'll be going back to in 5 hours time, I will just post here a picture of the competition. 

But then I have so many great LPs to play through my Rega RP8 ... and that I will do over Christmas.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 19, 2020)

Then you already know 
Great album...analog(ue) or digital. 👍🏼


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> One way to test out your amp and know you are reaching nirvana with the La Figaro...Daft Punk’s Within From Random Access Memories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My short list. It only takes a few minutes in total to try them.

String:
I like to use Sandor Végh's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. You probably just need the first 10 seconds to test the clarity, reverb, and power. Being on the "dry" side is the usual sign of improper setup.
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Serenades-Divertimenti-Vol-2/dp/B000001WLB

Vocal:
Righteous Brothers' You've lost your lovin feeling. Again the first 10 seconds -- the vocal can be pretty off and turn you down if the setup is not good enough.
https://www.amazon.com/Unchained-Melody-Very-Righteous-Brothers/dp/B000001FZC

Orchestra:
Richter + Karajan's Tchaikovsky Piano concerto No.1. First 3 minutes is enough for you to hear if you are flooded by the music.
https://www.amazon.com/Rachmaninov-Piano-Concerto-No-Tchaikovsky/dp/B000001GQD

Frequency
Paray's Saint Saens Organ symphony. Last movement's organ in the first 10 seconds gives you a full spectrum of frequency. It can sound very bad or very thin in some headphone.
https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saens-Symphony-Paray-500th-Anniversary/dp/B0000057L4/

EDM
Steve Jobs in Steve Aoki's Wonderland. It is a go/no-go test. Easily sound very mixed / unbearable. 
https://www.amazon.com/Wonderland-Steve-Aoki/dp/B006AKIIJY

Pop
Tsai Chin's Forgotten time. Vocal is great, but the synthetic background music is even better for testing.
https://tidal.com/browse/album/86423485

Percussion / bass / brass
Elfman's Mission impossible: "Sleeping Beauty" is sufficient and you don't even need the 2nd track (main title). Solid, controlled percussion is the key to get involved. The brass in the main title can be unimpressive or (worse) irritating on some headphone.
https://tidal.com/browse/album/4032230


----------



## Bruc3

Just an update in regards to the noise/humming issues I was having.

Due to the noise issues I was having, I actually have not been using the Figaro at all for the past few weeks, but I have recently received my Behringer UCA222 to connect to CMA12 via optical.

I am very happy to report that this has completely fixed the issue for me, absolutely no humming anymore, no random beeps/crackling noises either, so seems it was all related to USB connection between my source and Figaro.

I am listening to the Figaro right now and really enjoy the cleaner sound.

So for anyone else having issues with humming/noise of any kind when connected to their source via USB, I would highly recommend trying to connect via optical if you have the choice.

Just waiting for my new tubes to arrive now.


----------



## UntilThen

I use a Sciit Eitr to my Yggdrasil. Yeah yeah I know I should have upgraded my Yggdrasil but I’ve been too busy buying amps and headphones. Trying to get a HE1000se right now as we speak.

Besides I didn’t think there is anything wrong with my Yggdrasil it’s sounding great and not an iota of noise. 😃


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> Yeah yeah I know I should have upgraded my Yggdrasil.
> 
> Besides I didn’t think there is anything wrong with my Yggdrasil it’s sounding great and not an iota of noise. 😃



Why would you want to upgrade the Yggdrasil? Isn't that a multibit balanced dac?

If so should be end game dac, definitely would be for me, would like to have a multibit or r2r dac in my chain for a bit of analogue flavour but cant afford another dac at the moment.


----------



## UntilThen

They came out with an Analogue 2 board upgrade. Amongst other things, it will make Yggy warmer and there is also the latest USB unison upgrade.

You’re right. With Yggy I never felt I needed to change my dac again. To think I went to A2A in 2017 to buy Schiit Gungnir Multibit but I went home grinning with Yggdrasil and Ragnarok.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> They came out with an Analogue 2 board upgrade. Amongst other things, it will make Yggy warmer and there is also the latest USB unison upgrade.
> 
> You’re right. With Yggy I never felt I needed to change my dac again. To think I went to A2A in 2017 to buy Schiit Gungnir Multibit but I went home grinning with Yggdrasil and Ragnarok.



Just curious, any chance you audited the massdrop airist r2r?


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Just curious, any chance you audited the massdrop airist r2r?



No unfortunately not. As I said, after getting Yggdrasil, I didn’t feel I need to audition anymore dac.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> My short list. It only takes a few minutes in total to try them.
> 
> String:
> I like to use Sandor Végh's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. You probably just need the first 10 seconds to test the clarity, reverb, and power. Being on the "dry" side is the usual sign of improper setup.
> ...


Great selection! My favourite Tchaikovsky Piano concerto is Argerich/RPO/Dutoit (the top result of youtube) on DG.

I've always found acoustic/classical grand piano to be the most difficult to recreate accurately, in terms of timbre and due to its sheer range. One track I like to run every piece of new equipment/new set of tubes through is Horacio Gutierrez in the cadenza of Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. It is colossal, running through almost the entire range of the keyboard and then leads straight into an epic orchestra entry. With the right setup, one should really feel the weight of the bass notes and the clarity of the treble. This youtube upload surprisingly does it justice; section starting from 7:32 to 9:38 the orchestral entry. Up the volume for best effect!


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Pop
> Tsai Chin's Forgotten time. Vocal is great, but the synthetic background music is even better for testing.
> https://tidal.com/browse/album/86423485



I remember the 2 main chars from the movie, listening from a tube amp. Great vocals indeed.


----------



## Galapac

All great selections. It will help myself and others. Thanks.


----------



## telecaster

tintinsnowydog said:


> Those damn sellers, hoarding the good tubes and rebranding the bad, driving up the market price... I have 3 graphite plate 6080s branded Raytheon 6080WC which I got for 30AUD each. To my ears they are the exact same as the Bendix.
> 
> 
> The real telefunken has triple micas and is extremely rare, less than 20,000 were made I believe. The one in that listing is a rebranded GE, worth maybe 5$ each, or a bit more with rebranding and the pretty boxes. Don't buy at that price! For reference, real telefunkens look like this:


I found a pair of those Telefunken 6080 tubes at a reasonable cost, i am to curious about this one!
I guess i will find out if this rare tube taste like unicorns !
I plan on pairing it with ef86 telefunken just for the sake of matching the brand. I think i have somewhere the ef80/6sj7 adapters from yuking, i can rewire them for ef86 
I was watching some funny website about the various telefunken fakes. One must really look for it to avoid the traps!


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> I found a pair of those Telefunken 6080 tubes at a reasonable cost, i am to curious about this one!
> I guess i will find out if this rare tube taste like unicorns !
> I plan on pairing it with ef86 telefunken just for the sake of matching the brand. I think i have somewhere the ef80/6sj7 adapters from yuking, i can rewire them for ef86
> I was watching some funny website about the various telefunken fakes. One must really look for it to avoid the traps!



I once got a pair of TS JAN 6080WA just because they were wrapped in its original box + papers. I was pretty sure the sound was just ok, but the price was reasonable and the feeling of unwrapping the tubes -- priceless


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> All great selections. It will help myself and others. Thanks.



For testing purposes, I tried to avoid those "always great" recordings. 

For example, the same Saint Saens Organ symphony, Barenboim's recording always sound good in various setups. No doubt that this is a all time favorite :/


----------



## Bruc3

I have just received my Mullard 6080 and currently pairing with my RCA 5693 reds, and compared to the RCA 6as7ga, I noticed immediately the Mullards are more brighter, more detailed, and soundstage seems to be wider.

However a big negative is vocals seem to be dialled down which makes it a little less engaging for vocal tracks, unfortunately most my music is vocal heavy. 

I will need more time to listen to fully evaluate my feelings. I am also still waiting for the arrival of the Mullard ef86 drivers, but I doubt that would change things drastically.

To be completely honest, the Figaro has not wow'd me so far and I would have to say overall I still enjoy my CMA12 more most of the time with the HD800S. Maybe I am not a "tube" guy after all?

I am considering to further tube roll to see if I can get it more to my preference. 

Which tubes offer the best most intimate/forward vocals (particularly female vocals)?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> For testing purposes, I tried to avoid those "always great" recordings.
> 
> For example, the same Saint Saens Organ symphony, Barenboim's recording always sound good in various setups. No doubt that this is a all time favorite :/


For me it’s doing A/B tests with tubes I already like with new ones I aquire or different pairings. I already have my playlist called ”Heaven” that has all of my best of the best recordings that I use for reference. I also have some horrendous stuff i.e. Van Halen’s Diver Down, that for whatever reason no tube/amp will fix...it’s just in the raw recording. The only thing that makes it bearable for me are different headphones that are not as detailed, the bain of the Utopias is that you get the good, the bad, and the downright ugly.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> I have just received my Mullard 6080 and currently pairing with my RCA 5693 reds, and compared to the RCA 6as7ga, I noticed immediately the Mullards are more brighter, more detailed, and soundstage seems to be wider.
> 
> However a big negative is vocals seem to be dialled down which makes it a little less engaging for vocal tracks, unfortunately most my music is vocal heavy.
> 
> ...


I would wait until you at least try the EF86 as I think it will make a difference for you. I find the 5693 good with the 6AS7G/5998 but for me when I use anything in the 6080 family I prefer the EF86 or 6084 tubes. It may work for you too so there is still hope. Again all ears are different and a bit subjective so YMMV.


----------



## Bruc3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Galapac said:


> I would wait until you at least try the EF86 as I think it will make a difference for you. I find the 5693 good with the 6AS7G/5998 but for me when I use anything in the 6080 family I prefer the EF86 or 6084 tubes. It may work for you too so there is still hope. Again all ears are different and a bit subjective so YMMV.



I may have seemed a bit harsh in my previous post, just want to state that I do enjoy the Figaro and think its a wonderful amp; it offers me a more relaxing experience. I should also mention that the Figaro soundstage is wonderful and cannot be matched by the CMA12.
Sometimes that relaxing sound can be great, but other times I get a bit disconnected to the music. Anyway, Figaro offers me a different listening experience from my solid state so I still intend to keep it.


----------



## hp4fun

tintinsnowydog said:


> Great selection! My favourite Tchaikovsky Piano concerto is Argerich/RPO/Dutoit (the top result of youtube) on DG.
> 
> I've always found acoustic/classical grand piano to be the most difficult to recreate accurately, in terms of timbre and due to its sheer range. One track I like to run every piece of new equipment/new set of tubes through is Horacio Gutierrez in the cadenza of Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. It is colossal, running through almost the entire range of the keyboard and then leads straight into an epic orchestra entry. With the right setup, one should really feel the weight of the bass notes and the clarity of the treble. This youtube upload surprisingly does it justice; section starting from 7:32 to 9:38 the orchestral entry. Up the volume for best effect!




Not a piece that can be easily enjoyed but it is marvelous! The piano can easily sound muffled and the treble can be buried by the bass at the end, particularly when the orchestra kicks in.

Piano is actually quite tricky because you want sparkling high and solid and tight bass, but at the same time using the suspension pedal can make the sound travels out of control. Reproducing this is actually quite hard. There were good 40s recordings of violin, but sadly not many piano pieces. Heifetz was luckily to partner with Reiner (or Reiner was luckly? or us, the audience?) and his tone can be captured faithfully, but Horowitz's best time was just a few years early.


----------



## telecaster

Bruc3 said:


> I may have seemed a bit harsh in my previous post, just want to state that I do enjoy the Figaro and think its a wonderful amp; it offers me a more relaxing experience. I should also mention that the Figaro soundstage is wonderful and cannot be matched by the CMA12.
> Sometimes that relaxing sound can be great, but other times I get a bit disconnected to the music. Anyway, Figaro offers me a different listening experience from my solid state so I still intend to keep it.


For better enjoying the 339 you need to listen to music loudly. It beats solid state when you do so. It's detailed and have that je ne sais quoi that no solid state will ever have.
Fo me i have the Bendix slotted graphite 6080 they are fun and such dynamic tubes really terrific!
I also roll the Cetron 7236, they have a certain wow factor at the beginning of a session.
But as all of the above are nice, i always, I mean always go back to GEC 6AS7G with GEC L63 drivers. It's purity of sound, depth, emotion, balance make every recording shine. It's for me at least the best match for the 339 and HD800S or HD650 Senn cans..
My GEC 6080 are also very nice, if you can find some at reasonable cost.

Gonna try the Telefunken 6080 and EF86 soon though🤣
Cheers!😊


----------



## Bruc3

I received my EF86 today, and not sure if its placebo or some other factors (possibly related to my mood, or time of day), but really really enjoying the Mullard 6080 + EF86 combo. 

I also have been playing the Figaro a bit higher volume as "telecaster" suggested, things definitely sound better louder. 

Contradictory to what I said yesterday about vocals, it seems today when listening to the Figaro vocals actually sound way nicer, I think maybe constantly switching back and forth between the CMA12 throws me off a bit. So I decided to stop comparing too much and listen exclusively to the Figaro for an extended time.

Also thanks to the person who suggested the artist "Tsai Chin", her music has so much dimension with the Figaro and very soothing. I previously listened to alot of Teresa Teng so its nice to have another artist I can equally enjoy.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 23, 2020)

Bruc3 said:


> I received my EF86 today, and not sure if its placebo or some other factors (possibly related to my mood, or time of day), but really really enjoying the Mullard 6080 + EF86 combo.
> 
> I also have been playing the Figaro a bit higher volume as "telecaster" suggested, things definitely sound better louder.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it’s the mood, sometimes it’s fresh ears, but to me the EF86 is just more spatial with the 6080 pairing as opposed to the 6SJ7 variants. Now just sit back, relax for awhile and enjoy your new found discovery. Congrats!


----------



## Galapac

If and when you want to try something else that also fits the EF86 socket and some will call me crazy but I like the Amperex 6084/E80F with gold pins too. They seem to have a little more punch but the EF86 Mullard is great too!


----------



## Bruc3

Thanks mate, when I feel the itch to roll more tubes I will keep the  Amperex 6084/E80F  in mind, but for now looks like these will keep me happy for a while.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Bruc3 said:


> I received my EF86 today, and not sure if its placebo or some other factors (possibly related to my mood, or time of day), but really really enjoying the Mullard 6080 + EF86 combo.
> 
> I also have been playing the Figaro a bit higher volume as "telecaster" suggested, things definitely sound better louder.
> 
> ...


Great to hear! Mullard 6080 has always had some of the greatest vocals in my experience when paired with the right drivers. The LF339 with HD650 driven by Mullard 6080 have some of the most beautiful vocals I have heard out of any amp.


----------



## UntilThen

These are my drivers and tonight I'm using Mullard EF80 and Bendix 6080wb.  

Still enjoying LCD-X with LF339 while awaiting the arrival of HE1000se.


----------



## xmdkq

UntilThen said:


> These are my drivers and tonight I'm using Mullard EF80 and Bendix 6080wb.
> 
> Still enjoying LCD-X with LF339 while awaiting the arrival of HE1000se.



They are all good pipes, and each has its own characteristics to match its own favorite sound.


----------



## telecaster

I am listening to 6c5g in my 339. It's working!


xmdkq said:


> They are all good pipes, and each has its own characteristics to match its own favorite sound.


Yuking, I really want to thank you for making this amp a reality! I enjoy it so much since all those years. And Merry Christmas to all of you my friends!😊
And let's keep rolling those tubes!


----------



## Galapac (Dec 23, 2020)

telecaster said:


> I am listening to 6c5g in my 339. It's working!



Your 339 must be an earlier version as mine takes 6SJ7 and similar tubes. Right?

Saw these on the bay for over 1k... These remind me of cigars for some reason, lol.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Yuking, I really want to thank you for making this amp a reality! I enjoy it so much since all those years. And Merry Christmas to all of you my friends!😊
> And let's keep rolling those tubes!



I agree. I recall your enthusiasm in the early years on this thread and you're still loving the Figaro.



Galapac said:


> Your 339 must be an earlier version as mine takes 6SJ7 and similar tubes. Right?



He mod it with better parts and to accept GEC L63 directly. In fact, this is the version that Tintin customed LF339i has.


----------



## adeadcrab

2 weeks off work for the holiday season... 'tis the season to light up my tube amp and get some quality listening done!
Currently got the 6SJ7GT mesh + GE 6AS7GA combo and don't see any real reason to change it anytime soon...


----------



## telecaster

Bruc3 said:


> I received my EF86 today, and not sure if its placebo or some other factors (possibly related to my mood, or time of day), but really really enjoying the Mullard 6080 + EF86 combo.
> 
> I also have been playing the Figaro a bit higher volume as "telecaster" suggested, things definitely sound better louder.
> 
> ...



The power tubes are the most important regarding to their sonic quality and I believe the drivers has to drive them right.

Right now I am driving the GEC 6AS7G with italian Fivre 6C5G actually the ST coke bottle version of those posted just above by Galapac!
I never experienced that combinaison. ( It's perfect match so far sonically, i love it, it's pure and magic, yeah I know.. 😊)

One thing I have found is that tubes sonic quality are really not only about bass, medium and trebles. I always am finding nuances in the different ways the tubes sounds with the same songs. It's quite addicting. 
So many things should and could be specified like clarity, transparency, liveliness, impact, transients, etc... The list goes on.
One tube that I love for a certain reason, you might not, and one i discard can be your precious one, who knows.

Most of the time you will read multiple sources saying a particular tube is great with amp A but also terrific with amp B so those are generally highly regarded.
But until you try it with your setup you never know. 

One important thing is that 339 sounds great with stock tube already and it's been said a lot, but pairing great tubes is only a luxury (that i am happily intoxicated with i confess).

A great part of the joy of tubes is the tubes themselves! They are really such peculiar objects, and the idea that sounds is beamed and amplified inside them is quite an enchantment i think.
Getting to know your various tubes requires months and years of listening and comparaison. So dont sell your tubes, collect them and have fun.
Or if you don't have the space or the time, sell it to someone lucky who could play with it 😅 and stick to solid state.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 23, 2020)

@telecaster - I couldn’t have said it better. You are definitely on mark with your comments above. To me it’s the journey and right now I’m enjoying the ride.  

_You know you are a tube addict when you sit in the dark, staring at the warm glow of your tubes and wondering where these tubes have been. Oh the stories they could tell..._

That is part of the “magic” for me along with the 339i.

If the 339 was a car, then the tubes are it’s engine and the music is the adrenaline rush of speed...ok...I’ve said enough, lol.


----------



## hp4fun

Finally get a pair of EF86 to 6sj7 adapters + Mullard EF86.

I know Red 5693+TS 5998 works quite well. So which power tubes work with Mullard EF86? I searched the thread but did not get a clear impression.

Thanks for any hints!


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Finally get a pair of EF86 to 6sj7 adapters + Mullard EF86.
> 
> I know Red 5693+TS 5998 works quite well. So which power tubes work with Mullard EF86? I searched the thread but did not get a clear impression.
> 
> Thanks for any hints!


I don't like to recommend tubes as everyone's ears are a bit different but I have given this link out before to others and they pair well with the Mullard EF86. YMMV.
I have this same pairing and I like them very much.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-CV298...256320&hash=item48d8ce1668:g:urAAAOSwcV5d6OQ5


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Finally get a pair of EF86 to 6sj7 adapters + Mullard EF86.
> 
> I know Red 5693+TS 5998 works quite well. So which power tubes work with Mullard EF86? I searched the thread but did not get a clear impression.
> 
> Thanks for any hints!


I like it with any power tubes really but particularly Bendix 6080wb and 5998.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I don't like to recommend tubes as everyone's ears are a bit different but I have given this link out before to others and they pair well with the Mullard EF86. YMMV.
> I have this same pairing and I like them very much.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6080-CV298...256320&hash=item48d8ce1668:g:urAAAOSwcV5d6OQ5


Yes I want to buy another pair of Mullard 6080 as mine is a bit seasoned so don’t buy all of that !


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Yes I want to buy another pair of Mullard 6080 as mine is a bit seasoned so don’t buy all of that !



Haha, Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## hp4fun

Rolling tubes on Christmas eve is fun! As I said I just got the EF86 + adapter, and I have 5693, 7236, Chatham 6080WA, RCA 6AS7G, TS 5998. I sold most of the high impedance headphone before I got LF 339i (big mistake!), so I only mainly use HE 560v3 and Ether Flow Open 1.1. 

*TL;DR*:  I went through a roller coaster when I tried different combinations. EF86 + RCA 6AS7G + Hifiman HE560 works great, and possibly comparable to more expensive setups I have in the past!

The listening experience is personal, so what works for me may not work for you. I don't share this often but it is truly miracle to me tonight so excuse me if you have a different opinion and I want to know more if so! I use HE 560 (with Dekoni pads) because it has been said many times that it pairs well with LF 339.

*First*, EF86 + TS5998. Great for classical music! Especially vocal in opera and pops are like singing in your face without losing anything in all ranges. I thought I never heard anything like that before! Super happy but then super disappointed when I played some EDMs. The synthetic beat was unbearable and sharp!

*Second*, while I don't have Mullard 6080 (yet), so TS 6080WA can help a bit. They are better than other common 6080 anyways. EDMs are now more enjoyable, but the chamber music, such as violins, is dry and harsh. I thought it could be the problem of TS 6080WA so, tried the next combo.

*Third*, EF86+7236. 7236 is always a smooth and has a soft touch so this combo smooths out a lot of things. EDMs are better, but does not have that much soul of being a EDM. Classical musics are great except missing dynamics. 

Well, I thought that would be a normal day of rolling new tubes, so I reluctantly started to put my 5693 + TS 5998 back but I *accidentally* put one RCA 6AS7G. What the .... , never mind, let me just put another one and try another 10 minutes before giving up.

The 10 mins ended up with 1 hour. The music in almost all genres I listen is so live and dynamic, and everything well under control. Maybe little bit less bass than my other combos but nevertheless completely exceed expectation totally comparable to the 5693 + TS 5998 using other more expensive headphones.

Out of curiosity, I put the 5693 back. The music is there. While nothing wrong, the magic is gone. There is no excitement and everything seems dull. 

By searching the internet, this combination actually was well mentioned a few years ago (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/page-275).

Ok, I paid only $80 for the EF86 (including adapter) + RCA 6AS7G. Why didn't I buy them in the first place! Plus my $300 HE 560v3, best investment ever!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## UntilThen

Thanks @hp4fun you resurrected a bit of my past. Didn't know it was 25th Jun 2017 when I post this. Time flies.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13564604


----------



## UntilThen

Yuking's feedback

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13594712


----------



## UntilThen

Liu's feedback  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13601005


----------



## UntilThen (Dec 25, 2020)

And my pictures of the various combinations all in one post. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13657762

and my summary impressions of the various power tubes..
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13657889


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Thanks @hp4fun you resurrected a bit of my past. Didn't know it was 25th Jun 2017 when I post this. Time flies.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13564604



No money for gec 6as7g :/ but RCA 6as7g can keep me going for a while


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> No money for gec 6as7g :/ but RCA 6as7g can keep me going for a while



I can buy back this lot for US$1200 but unless I'm insane or drunk, I hope I don't but resistance is futile.... I just might !


----------



## Galapac

Hope Santa was good to all of you...I got a bunch of new vinyl I’ll be queuing up over the next few days....Merry Holidays and here’s to 2021...got to be a better year than we just went through, especially in the U.S. Happy tube rolling!


----------



## UntilThen

I'll spin with you @Galapac . I have a bunch of new unplayed LPs to spin.


----------



## UntilThen

300 kms separate me and my Figaro. Now I'm stuck with Woo WA22 and HD800 / LCD-X here and playing Led Zeppelin 'Immigrants song'. It's too beautiful. 

Next up 'Whole Lotto Love'. It's gonna be a Led Zeppelin day. Followed by a Pink Floyd day. Followed by a Dire Straits day. Then Metallica day.


----------



## Galapac

Sounds great! My type of music. 
Just listened to one of Australia’s best rock exports, AC/DC’s Rock Or Bust. Next up their new LP, Power Up.
Full speakers for these babies!


----------



## hp4fun

Any quick thought about Toshiba 6SJ7GT?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-matche...280091?hash=item1ef3525cdb:g:IOYAAOSw5ttbWL-t


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Any quick thought about Toshiba 6SJ7GT?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-matche...280091?hash=item1ef3525cdb:g:IOYAAOSw5ttbWL-t


You cannot use those, they will fry your amp. They are the 12v versions. You want the 6v ones, hence 6SJ7, these are 12SJ7.


----------



## hp4fun

Figaro on Figaro 339i

After a wonderful Christmas day, I continued my journey with EF86+RCA 6AS7G tonight. The combo, together with HE560 served me quite well on a number of vocal pieces, but it hits the limit in complicated orchestra pieces (Tchaikovsky Symphony 5, for example). I was wondering how long I would keep this setup while driving to a grocery shop, and it so happened that the radio started to play Mozart's Queen of the Night from Magic Flute.

Right, why not mix vocal and orchestra in the light weight setting? For example, Mozart's Figaro on Figaro 339!

I used Solti's version (https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Nozze-Figaro-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B0000041OU). It was quite marvelous. 

Beautify Kiri Te Kanawa and Lucia Popp in the Sull'aria (Anyone still remembers Shawshank Redemption?). The orchestra is not overwhelming and works in harmony with them. 

Really a peace in mind.

Some comparisons for those who are interested:

1. On SMSL SP200, the vocal was beautiful and maybe more consistent across the frequency, but it is so interesting that the orchestra sound faded away and lack of interaction. I was wondering how LF 339i (maybe in general good tube amps) can bring the orchestra to the front while not destroying the vocal. 

2. 5693+5998. It actually did a bad job on HE 560. Well, maybe I should say sub-optimal. In Klemperer's version of Magic Flute, a couple of notes in Lucia's voice were dry and harsh. It did a better job in Ether Flow Open. In this particular pieces, the EF86+6AS7G+HE560 set was more engaging and exciting. The Ether Flow has a relaxed sound and has an "easy listening" experience.


----------



## Bruc3 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all,

I have had a really big scare/freakout tonight.

I turned my dac (cma12) and Figaro on the same way I have always turned it on (turn on the dac first then Figaro) with my HD800S connected to the figaro as usual.

But after a few seconds of turning the Figaro on, suddenly there was numerous loud popping sounds (sounded like little fire crackers going off, probably about 5 bursts in total) coming from my headphones (I am not 100% sure it came from my headphones, but it sounded like it did), my heart almost jumped from my chest and I quickly turned off both the dac and figaro.

Lucky for me I did not have the headphones on my head at the time, but the pops were loud enough I could clearly hear it. I thought for sure my headphones was dead, but to my surprise I plugged it into my CMA12 and still seems to be working fine....phew....

I am obviously now too scared to plug my new pair of HD800S back into the Figaro.

My heart is still beating.

Anyone else ever have something similar happen? Any ideas what may have caused this? Could such an event caused damage to the headphones?


----------



## Bruc3

After a bit of googling, it seems the general advice is never to have headphones plugged in to an OTL amp during turning it on or off. My own ignorance keeping my headphones plugged in all the time. Going forward I will always have my headphones unplugged during power on/off of the Figaro.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

It's good practise to let the tubes warm up a bit before plugging in headphones. Tube failure mostly occurs upon startup/cooldown as that's when the internals and glass are under the most stress. I always let them burn for a few minutes, plug a cheap pair of headphones to check for noise/loud pops, then plug in my listening pair


----------



## Bruc3

tintinsnowydog said:


> I always let them burn for a few minutes, plug a cheap pair of headphones to check for noise/loud pops, then plug in my listening pair



Thanks for the tip. Good idea with plugging in cheap headphones first, noted.


----------



## hp4fun

tintinsnowydog said:


> It's good practise to let the tubes warm up a bit before plugging in headphones. Tube failure mostly occurs upon startup/cooldown as that's when the internals and glass are under the most stress. I always let them burn for a few minutes, plug a cheap pair of headphones to check for noise/loud pops, then plug in my listening pair



I am just wondering, in the tube amp for stereo systems do we need to unplug the RCA cables every time (to protect the speakers?) Or it is headphone amp specific.


----------



## hp4fun

Out of curiosity, what's the proper way to use the push button over the headphone jack of LF 339i?


----------



## adeadcrab

Bruc3 said:


> After a bit of googling, it seems the general advice is never to have headphones plugged in to an OTL amp during turning it on or off. My own ignorance keeping my headphones plugged in all the time. Going forward I will always have my headphones unplugged during power on/off of the Figaro.


I turn on and turn off the amp without headphones. I let the amp warm up for a few minutes before plugging headphones in, and I take the headphones out before turning the amp off at night.


----------



## Bruc3

Thanks, that seems to be the common/recommended way with OTL amps, guess I am just a big n00b. Thank goodness I manage to learn this before causing any damage (I read some people learnt the hard way blowing drivers on expensive headphones).


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I fortunately have my amp back from the amp doctor. Things has changed a bit and i sold my lcd 3f. I am experimenting with the below setup with Tung sol 5998 and Tung Sol 6sj7g. The sound is awesome. 3d sound and punching bass. It seems OTL could drive low ompedance headphones. Anyone has similar experience?


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> I fortunately have my amp back from the amp doctor. Things has changed a bit and i sold my lcd 3f. I am experimenting with the below setup with Tung sol 5998 and Tung Sol 6sj7g. The sound is awesome. 3d sound and punching bass. It seems OTL could drive low ompedance headphones. Anyone has similar experience?



Great picture!

I am using Ether Flow Open 1.1. It has only 23 ohm. You have to use 5998 to avoid some bass roll off (it still has a little bit). I have a post a few days back and estimated the output impedance is approxi. 25 ohm. 

After searching this thread, this estimation was mentioned long time ago as well. If you use 6080, the output impedance is maybe up to 40-50 ohm. So it is still ok for low but not super low impedance hp. 

But sensitivity is another thing you might want to check. I tried MEZE 99 and I did not like it. It is too sensitive.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Great picture!
> 
> I am using Ether Flow Open 1.1. It has only 23 ohm. You have to use 5998 to avoid some bass roll off (it still has a little bit). I have a post a few days back and estimated the output impedance is approxi. 25 ohm.
> 
> ...


Super Meze Empyreans are 32 oms i think. Isbthat super low? With TS 5998 they sound really good. With RCA 6as7g still good but not brilliant.


----------



## hp4fun

I should stay away from ebay during holiday seasons. Buying some tubes for experimental purpose and repeating other's tests does not cost too much money, so it is indulging ...... 

Sometimes you also overpay accidentally. Today I paid $100 for a Chatham 6AS7G which I don't really need......


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> I am just wondering, in the tube amp for stereo systems do we need to unplug the RCA cables every time (to protect the speakers?) Or it is headphone amp specific.


For stereo systems and speaker amps, there is usually an output transformer which is between the tubes and the speakers themselves. In the LF339 and other OTL (output transformer-less) designs, the headphone driver is connected directly to the tubes. If a tube goes bad in a speaker amp, the output transformer will usually blow and leave the speakers untouched.


----------



## Mizicke5273

bpiotrow13 said:


> I fortunately have my amp back from the amp doctor. Things has changed a bit and i sold my lcd 3f. I am experimenting with the below setup with Tung sol 5998 and Tung Sol 6sj7g. The sound is awesome. 3d sound and punching bass. It seems OTL could drive low ompedance headphones. Anyone has similar experience?



Been using my La Figaro to drive my HE-500 for two years now, which are also lower impedance.  There are numerous posts about this combo earlier in this thread.  This amp was said to be one of the best to synergize with the HE-500.


----------



## telecaster

Received my Telefunken 6080. They are very special, they have a sound to themselves. Dynamic, transparent and very detailed are the first adjective that comes to mind. But I need to burn them more in, they are fresh tubes and decades long dormant before finally electrically waking up in the 339!
I will really try describe them later when I know them more.

Notice the left one is taller, and has black plates, while the right one is a little bit shorter and has grey plates. That is also why I don't want to describe them as they are maybe unmatched. Logically the black plates must have been manufactured earlier than the grey plates.

I will receive another black plate and another grey plates soon so I can use them by pairs.

I can tell for sure that I am very interested in hearing matched pairs in the next days.
I tried them with the smoked GEC L63 that are very linear and detailed themselves.

Oh and I wish you Happy new year everyone ! 

Cheers!


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> Received my Telefunken 6080. They are very special, they have a sound to themselves. Dynamic, transparent and very detailed are the first adjective that comes to mind. But I need to burn them more in, they are fresh tubes and decades long dormant before finally electrically waking up in the 339!
> I will really try describe them later when I know them more.
> 
> Notice the left one is taller, and has black plates, while the right one is a little bit shorter and has grey plates. That is also why I don't want to describe them as they are maybe unmatched. Logically the black plates must have been manufactured earlier than the grey plates.
> ...


Nice picture! Are those GEC L63 interchangeable with 6sj7? Thought tung sol 6080 are warm and dark?


----------



## hp4fun

I have some problems with my 5998s. I have 3, and all have a similar phenomenon.

There is a buzz when I cold start the LF 339i. Mostly regular buzz but sometimes w/ random noise. To kill the buzz, I need to turn off the 339i, adjust the 5998s physically (just a little bit, like pulling it up or down), and turn on the amp. Then it is usually (95%) dead silent. If not, repeat till it is dead silent.

One thing I noticed that is that sometimes the 2nd time I turn on the amp, there might be 1-2 second of the buzz but then it can suddenly stop. The stop sometimes comes with 1 clear electric popping sound. 

I actually leave the amp on for a few minutes and the buzz does not go away. I also tried to clean the pins (e.g., using brasso) but not helping.

Are my tubes dying?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

telecaster said:


> Received my Telefunken 6080. They are very special, they have a sound to themselves. Dynamic, transparent and very detailed are the first adjective that comes to mind. But I need to burn them more in, they are fresh tubes and decades long dormant before finally electrically waking up in the 339!
> I will really try describe them later when I know them more.
> 
> Notice the left one is taller, and has black plates, while the right one is a little bit shorter and has grey plates. That is also why I don't want to describe them as they are maybe unmatched. Logically the black plates must have been manufactured earlier than the grey plates.
> ...



Great pic and tubes! Your description of their sound matches the Telefunken house sound I know  The grey glass L63 are beautiful tubes too, one of, if not my favourite drivers. I notice you have the volume knobs all the way to the max! I dont go past 9 o'clock on mine personally; are you running through preamp?



bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice picture! Are those GEC L63 interchangeable with 6sj7? Thought tung sol 6080 are warm and dark?


The L63 is not interchangeable with the 6SJ7, it is a different socket wiring. These are telefunken 6080 instead of Tung Sol, very rare German tubes! Granted, I wouldn't describe the Tung Sol 6080 as overly warm or dark, I think it is quite neutral actually with a nice treble presentation  



hp4fun said:


> I have some problems with my 5998s. I have 3, and all have a similar phenomenon.
> 
> There is a buzz when I cold start the LF 339i. Mostly regular buzz but sometimes w/ random noise. To kill the buzz, I need to turn off the 339i, adjust the 5998s physically (just a little bit, like pulling it up or down), and turn on the amp. Then it is usually (95%) dead silent. If not, repeat till it is dead silent.
> 
> ...


A slightly poor connection between pin and socket could possibly be causing this, since you say adjusting the tube physically stops the noise. How loose are the sockets/ how easily does the tube slot in? Some tube pins are inherently slightly different physical sizes/orientations that can cause a poor connection; I had a Mullard 6080 that wouldnt light unless I tilted it severely to the left, half the pins out of the socket.  does this happen with any of your other tubes? It may be worth investing in some socket savers too


----------



## hp4fun

tintinsnowydog said:


> Great pic and tubes! Your description of their sound matches the Telefunken house sound I know  The grey glass L63 are beautiful tubes too, one of, if not my favourite drivers. I notice you have the volume knobs all the way to the max! I dont go past 9 o'clock on mine personally; are you running through preamp?
> 
> 
> The L63 is not interchangeable with the 6SJ7, it is a different socket wiring. These are telefunken 6080 instead of Tung Sol, very rare German tubes! Granted, I wouldn't describe the Tung Sol 6080 as overly warm or dark, I think it is quite neutral actually with a nice treble presentation
> ...



Thanks for the tip! Oh yeah, I just learned that, unlike 7308 (and other small tubes) where pins are directly connected inside the vacuum space, they are connected to the "base" where the pins we see are like the "extender / wrapper". So it is likely that the connection between the (actual) pins and the base are loose.

If so, not sure a socket saver will help in this case, but will definitely try!


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice picture! Are those GEC L63 interchangeable with 6sj7? Thought tung sol 6080 are warm and dark?


It's a modified 339 to be compatible with 6J5 drivers.
And it's not Tung sol 6080, I never tried them actually!


----------



## telecaster (Dec 30, 2020)

tintinsnowydog said:


> Great pic and tubes! Your description of their sound matches the Telefunken house sound I know  The grey glass L63 are beautiful tubes too, one of, if not my favourite drivers. I notice you have the volume knobs all the way to the max! I dont go past 9 o'clock on mine personally; are you running through preamp?
> 
> 
> The L63 is not interchangeable with the 6SJ7, it is a different socket wiring. These are telefunken 6080 instead of Tung Sol, very rare German tubes! Granted, I wouldn't describe the Tung Sol 6080 as overly warm or dark, I think it is quite neutral actually with a nice treble presentation
> ...



Thanks! I run my 339 as a pure power amp. I have a preamp/DAC before it. When the power on the 339 is maxed, the volume knobs are zero resistance so have negligible influence on sound. Also The tube runs much better imho, with lower hum, lower issues if they might have them I found out.
Because my DAC/preamp is high class in its day, it has no audible noise floor, even when I max out the 339 volume.
I have with my remote access to bass and treble adjustments, and volume of course. It's the best setup I have tried for headphone listening sessions. Also I love the house sound of this English brand, I have a loudspeaker system as well, so that may be the reason why ^^


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> It's a modified 339 to be compatible with 6J5 drivers.
> And it's not Tung sol 6080, I never tried them actually!


Ok, thanks. Correct with TS


----------



## bpiotrow13

And here it is my La Figaro with GEC 2293 dual power tubes with adjusters. Looks weird but sounds really nice with TS 6as7g mesh


----------



## adeadcrab

telecaster said:


>


I love those potentiometers!


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> And here it is my La Figaro with GEC 2293 dual power tubes with adjusters. Looks weird but sounds really nice with TS 6as7g mesh



Love it and will try sometime very soon in the future.

btw, can anyone explain how the adapter works? e.g., connect pins to pins? making a parallel circuit? double the currents?


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> I love those potentiometers!


Telecaster gave me the idea to do my own, I love the red and black look.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Telecaster gave me the idea to do my own, I love the red and black look.



Wow, this one is king of adapters


----------



## Galapac (Dec 31, 2020)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wow, this one is king of adapters


Actually there are only 2 EF86 adapters, the others are socket savers since I tube roll a lot. The savers save your amp sockets from getting loose over time due to the pins coming in and out of the amp. I suggest everyone get a set that tube rolls. It looks like you have a set under your 2293 adapters. Did you do that because the adapter didn't sit right? I have a set of 2293 adapters but waiting on a set of tubes to arrive.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Actually there are only 2 EF86 adapters, the others are socket savers since I tube roll a lot. The savers save your amp sockets from getting loose over time due to the pins coming in and out of the amp. I suggest everyone get a set that tube rolls. It looks like you have a set under your 2293 adapters. Did you do that because the adapter didn't sit right? I have a set of 2293 adapters but waiting on a set of tubes to arrive.


What do You mean that I have a set under the adapter? These are the adapters I got while buying La Figaro.


----------



## hp4fun

Tried to search but did not get a good answer:

What's the difference between 6SJ7WGT and 6SJ7GT ?

Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> What do You mean that I have a set under the adapter? These are the adapters I got while buying La Figaro.


Those are socket savers aren’t they? Under the 2293 to 6AS7 adapter in your picture. The 339 does not come with adapters unless you bought it from someone who gave them to you.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Tried to search but did not get a good answer:
> 
> What's the difference between 6SJ7WGT and 6SJ7GT ?
> 
> Thanks and happy new year!


From what I have learned the GT stands for glass tube and the W was for the U.S. military, so a more rugged version to adhere to their MIL specs.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> From what I have learned the GT stands for glass tube and the W was for the U.S. military, so a more rugged version to adhere to their MIL specs.



I also read comments that the "mesh version" in 6SJ7GT is not *truly* mesh like the Mullard EF86. It is more like a metal with holes. Therefore there is not much difference in sound. Can anyone that have both versions comment? Thanks again.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Those are socket savers aren’t they? Under the 2293 to 6AS7 adapter in your picture. The 339 does not come with adapters unless you bought it from someone who gave them to you.


I do not know frankly. I got it from the seller with the amp. I considered to be part of the adapter. I do not even know if it is possible to separate from the adapter.


----------



## Galapac

For me, I have a pair of 6SJ7WGT (I think Sylvania) but I just don't like them personally. They are a quiet tube (I seem to get most of my hum issues from the drivers) but they sound flat and boring to me.
It could be my pairings as I just don't like them with any 6AS7G/5998 pairings but I haven't used them enough with 6080/7236 pairings to give them a full dislike.
Others may have different experiences.

I always enjoy the EF86/E80F/EF80s styles of tubes for some reason as these tubes appear to me to have more life and soundscape to them.
For example most people know the song "Back in Black" by AC/DC. 

If I use 6SJ7 drivers I cannot hear or hardly hear the drummer counting off at the beginning of the song. If I use the EF86 styles of tubes I can clearly hear it and it's that detail that I think is missed in some 6SJ7 tubes.


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> I do not know frankly. I got it from the seller with the amp. I considered to be part of the adapter. I do not even know if it is possible to separate from the adapter.


Interesting. I will  take pictures of my adapters later to show you what mine look like but from the picture it looks like there is a socket saver attached to the adapter, as I would think it would be lower and flush with the 339 socket.


----------



## Galapac

@bpiotrow13 - Here is what I was talking about...I do not have the thick black piece which looks like a socket saver.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Thanks, understood. I will check tomorrow if i can separate the black thing.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Galapac said:


> Actually there are only 2 EF86 adapters, the others are socket savers since I tube roll a lot. The savers save your amp sockets from getting loose over time due to the pins coming in and out of the amp. I suggest everyone get a set that tube rolls. It looks like you have a set under your 2293 adapters. Did you do that because the adapter didn't sit right? I have a set of 2293 adapters but waiting on a set of tubes to arrive.



I run 2293/4079 adapters with socket savers, as the adapters bottom out on the amp chassis.  I didn't like the idea of the screw bottoms touching the metal chassis.  You know, metal and electricity can be a bad mix at times.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Agreed, those 2293 adapters sit very flush with the chassis, nice to elevate them a bit with a socket saver. Makes plugging in and out easier too


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> @bpiotrow13 - Here is what I was talking about...I do not have the thick black piece which looks like a socket saver.



You were right, i even did not know what i have


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> You were right, i even did not know what i have


Awesome! Thats why we have this forum, to learn and share our experiences. If you tube roll a lot it’s good to get a set of these for all your sockets to save on wear and tear on the main amp socket. They sell them on eBay, just look for socket saver. You may want to dedicate the ones you already have to your adapter since it might be a tight fit.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Awesome! Thats why we have this forum, to learn and share our experiences. If you tube roll a lot it’s good to get a set of these for all your sockets to save on wear and tear on the main amp socket. They sell them on eBay, just look for socket saver. You may want to dedicate the ones you already have to your adapter since it might be a tight fit.


Thanks!


----------



## hp4fun

ef86+6as7g 2nd attempt: Interesting enough, I feel I like ef86+6as7g better than the 5693+5998 on my he560.

I just got my Chatham 6as7g. Swapped the RCA 6as7g, and the improvement is immediately noticeable: more bass, better control, and space imagination.

Two possibilities: 1) chatham 6as7g is better than rca, 2) my rca pair is a bit old. The question is that whether it is 5x worth? I paid $100 for the chatham and only ~$20 for the rca.

I also got a pair of 6as7ga, and will see how it goes.


----------



## Galapac

Got some new tubes today...


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> ef86+6as7g 2nd attempt: Interesting enough, I feel I like ef86+6as7g better than the 5693+5998 on my he560.
> 
> I just got my Chatham 6as7g. Swapped the RCA 6as7g, and the improvement is immediately noticeable: more bass, better control, and space imagination.
> 
> ...


I think this is just the difference between rca and chatham and not the age of the tubes. I have not heard Chatham, but i guess they are closer to Tung Sol. I would not call RCA worse, it is just RCA is a warm tube.

The dfference in price is unreasonable though...


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Jan 3, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Got some new tubes today...


Wow, impresive! How do You like it? I find GEC 2293 very modarate sound (ie everything is where should be) and high quality, but do not like the look frankly.

What are the driver tubes, EF86?


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wow, impresive! How do You like it? I find GEC 2293 very modarate sound (ie everything is where should be) and high quality, but do not like the look frankly.
> 
> What are the driver tubes, EF86?


Giving these a day to listen and my favorite combination yet. The drivers are E80F/6084 which I have mentioned on here before. I am getting real good instrument separation with this combination and the look doesn’t bother me so much. Those tubes get hot though. I accidentally touched one yesterday and paid for it.🤬 Will continue with these for awhile to try different types of music out. It always amazes me how different combinations of tubes can alter my FLAC files in such a way that they can sound remarkably different to the point you are enjoying your music all over again.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Giving these a day to listen and my favorite combination yet. The drivers are E80F/6084 which I have mentioned on here before. I am getting real good instrument separation with this combination and the look doesn’t bother me so much. Those tubes get hot though. I accidentally touched one yesterday and paid for it.🤬 Will continue with these for awhile to try different types of music out. It always amazes me how different combinations of tubes can alter my FLAC files in such a way that they can sound remarkably different to the point you are enjoying your music all over again.


Thanks, what exact e80f these are? Telefunken?


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks, what exact e80f these are? Telefunken?


Amperex gold pin *PQ* stamping (premium quality)


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Amperex gold pin *PQ* stamping (premium quality)


Thanks, where have You bought it?


----------



## Galapac

eBay awhile back. Haven’t seen any recently but I have seem some Phillips or Seiman which are similar.


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 4, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Giving these a day to listen and my favorite combination yet. The drivers are E80F/6084 which I have mentioned on here before. I am getting real good instrument separation with this combination and the look doesn’t bother me so much. Those tubes get hot though. I accidentally touched one yesterday and paid for it.🤬 Will continue with these for awhile to try different types of music out. It always amazes me how different combinations of tubes can alter my FLAC files in such a way that they can sound remarkably different to the point you are enjoying your music all over again.





Galapac said:


> Got some new tubes today...



btw, am I the only one who feel your 339i is similar to this?


----------



## Galapac

ok, I knew I saw that picture before, lol. I also see skyscrapers...


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> I fortunately have my amp back from the amp doctor. Things has changed a bit and i sold my lcd 3f. I am experimenting with the below setup with Tung sol 5998 and Tung Sol 6sj7g. The sound is awesome. 3d sound and punching bass. It seems OTL could drive low ompedance headphones. Anyone has similar experience?



Follow up about the low impedance headphone. I recently tried the new "line out" feature of 339i and feed to a linear SS amp such as smsl sp200 (or THX 789)

Compared the the SS output and the direct headphone output of 339i (5998+ef86), I feel: 

1) the dynamics, color, and sound stage are (almost?) the same
2) the SS output is cleaner and better in the low frequency. 

I haven't noticed any nuisance yet. This seems to be a way to take the advantage of both 339i and the low impedance hp, and avoid low frequency roll off when you plug a low impedance hp to an OTL amp.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Follow up about the low impedance headphone. I recently tried the new "line out" feature of 339i and feed to a linear SS amp such as smsl sp200 (or THX 789)
> 
> Compared the the SS output and the direct headphone output of 339i (5998+ef86), I feel:
> 
> ...


This is interesting. I previously used lcd 3f (110 oms) with La Figaro. No power shortage/control issues. Meze Empyreans i am using now are 32 oms and it is the same, although i use TS 5998, which are said to give 10% more power.

Some says OTLs are not for planars, but it seems not always the case. Nb one of the amps recommended for Meze Empyreans is Feliks Euforia, which is also an OTL.


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is interesting. I previously used lcd 3f (110 oms) with La Figaro. No power shortage/control issues. Meze Empyreans i am using now are 32 oms and it is the same, although i use TS 5998, which are said to give 10% more power.
> 
> Some says OTLs are not for planars, but it seems not always the case. Nb one of the amps recommended for Meze Empyreans is Feliks Euforia, which is also an OTL.



Yeah, and I would say the difference is subtle, and will add the SS amp only when I absolutely seek some cues in some frequency ranges.


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> I think this is just the difference between rca and chatham and not the age of the tubes. I have not heard Chatham, but i guess they are closer to Tung Sol. I would not call RCA worse, it is just RCA is a warm tube.
> 
> The dfference in price is unreasonable though...



Sometimes we pay premium for experiments (and just for fun, sometimes) 

Most of time we just repeat some other experiments other did, and maybe only 1 out of 10 you feel find something new but sadly (and happily as well) it was written by someone long time ago. Maybe only 1 out of 100 times you truly find something you like and also new.....


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 4, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Yeah, and I would say the difference is subtle, and will add the SS amp only when I absolutely seek some cues in some frequency ranges.



Replying myself and just want to be a more specific about low impedance hp.

The 339i preamp -> SS sounds more clean and solid in some subtle cases, for example the drum set at 1:04 and at the end of of Crazy Rhythm https://www.amazon.com/Master-Chinese-Percussion-K2-HD/dp/B001CR68AG, or https://tidal.com/browse/track/2015647, the beats are more lively, swift, and solid.

If one loves drums, this "Master of Chinese Percussion" is a must. You can hear the roll off by trying various hps. I personally cannot enjoy it for 10 mins before hurting my ears......

https://tidal.com/browse/album/8013643

The first 30 seconds of this is also insane: https://www.amazon.com/Welcome-Spri...+of+Chinese+Percussion&qid=1609821313&sr=8-18, or https://tidal.com/browse/track/58005195


----------



## Mr. Olinad

It's back on Drop.com for $699.


----------



## hp4fun

Just curious, anyone has the experience of using slowly dying tubes? e.g., those barely around the minimum test readings. How does it sound?


----------



## UntilThen

Mr. Olinad said:


> It's back on Drop.com for $699.



Thank you but I shall resist because I've got Tintin's upgraded LF339 and it's still so new.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Just curious, anyone has the experience of using slowly dying tubes? e.g., those barely around the minimum test readings. How does it sound?



No tube has died on me yet ! because my tubes are very minty fresh and new.  

When are we meeting up?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Just curious, anyone has the experience of using slowly dying tubes? e.g., those barely around the minimum test readings. How does it sound?


2 different times I have had a tube die on me and this is what occurred for me.
One would initially fire up and light then the sound would cut off, when powering down the sound would come back briefly before draining.
On the second tube the flashing turned white indicating a leak and I didn't mess with plugging it in. Fortunately I just received that tube and got it replaced by the dealer.
I have heard others describe tube arc when the filaments go haywire and you get a popping sound in your headphones. Those tubes are also no good and shouldn’t be used.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> 2 different times I have had a tube die on me and this is what occurred for me.
> One would initially fire up and light then the sound would cut off, when powering down the sound would come back briefly before draining.
> On the second tube the flashing turned white indicating a leak and I didn't mess with plugging it in. Fortunately I just received that tube and got it replaced by the dealer.
> I have heard others describe tube arc when the filaments go haywire and you get a popping sound in your headphones. Those tubes are also no good and shouldn’t be used.



Interesting. So before the fireworks and the popping/cracking sound, did they show some other symptoms? such as more noise, less bass, more boring overall, etc? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> No tube has died on me yet ! because my tubes are very minty fresh and new.
> 
> When are we meeting up?



I moved to the United States a while ago, and it is really a pity -- I imagine one day we bring all the units together in one room!


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I moved to the United States a while ago, and it is really a pity -- I imagine one day we bring all the units together in one room!



Oh ok.... I thought you're still in Australia. Perhaps we will meet again one day. Talking about units. I have here in Sydney with me the following:-

My LF339 is in Canberra with Oblivion and Yggdrasil. All my headphones are with me in Sydney and I have here Woo Audio Wa22, Violectric v280, Questyle CMA Twelve and SMSL SP200 THX AAA 888.   

Satisfaction overload I call it. Someday I'll clear out all my gear and get a high end tube amp and solid state but for now, it's hard to beat these units based on a value for money stakes. They just sound so good to my ears. Do I need better?


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> They just sound so good to my ears. Do I need better?


Probably not. I find as I age it sounds just fine...

I read a lot to stay up with the latest gear and see what people enjoy, but for me I am done chasing the dragon for a few years, I’m truly in a happy place audio wise. Maybe it’s the musician in me, my mind tends to fill in the missing pieces that others search for.


----------



## UntilThen

I just play the drums like John Bonham and annoy the neighbours and scare the puppy. I am just starting to chase the dragon again. Someday I'll be St George and the dragon will be mine.


----------



## UntilThen

You could be happy with just one amp and that amp is the La Figaro 339. I say that after going through a lot of amp. It's not the be all and end all but it's just - well why don't you just listen to it with your fav high impedance headphones, or even moderately low too.


----------



## Galapac

So true...there’s a bit of magic pixie dust in there some where for sure...I know there is...(o)^(o)


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> You could be happy with just one amp and that amp is the La Figaro 339. I say that after going through a lot of amp. It's not the be all and end all but it's just - well why don't you just listen to it with your fav high impedance headphones, or even moderately low too.



Always want to try zmf on 339i. But at the same time zmf hps seems too shining and over price and does not match the humble 339i


----------



## UntilThen

You can get a lower ZMF like the Eikon or Atticus


----------



## hp4fun

Solo violin is a tricky of its own kind. Harsh and dry on high, and boring low usually are unbearable when only 1 instrument is playing.

Last time I finished listening all the Paganini's 24 Caprices is a few years ago on a good speaker system. SS headphone amp never got me too far because the sound is not very touching and need more love, so while I have two different CD versions of Alexander Markov's live recording, it was actually never added to my Tidal collection.

Tonight I decided to give it a go. Wow! You hear a violin in a live concert hall, with the stage reverb and the noise from the audience far away (Some door closed or something dropped within the first 5 second is quite remarkably captured).

https://tidal.com/browse/album/535810

This recording is both musically and sonically remarkable, for serious and casual listening, as well as tube testing -- I love Mullard 6080 instead of TS 5998 in this particular album.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Solo violin is a tricky of its own kind. Harsh and dry on high, and boring low usually are unbearable when only 1 instrument is playing.
> 
> Last time I finished listening all the Paganini's 24 Caprices is a few years ago on a good speaker system. SS headphone amp never got me too far because the sound is not very touching and need more love, so while I have two different CD versions of Alexander Markov's live recording, it was actually never added to my Tidal collection.
> 
> ...



Nice You listened to it on La Figaro? What exact tubes did You used (except for Mullards) and what HP?


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 9, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice You listened to it on La Figaro? What exact tubes did You used (except for Mullards) and what HP?



Yes on LF 339i. The left hand pizzicato in the 24th is just marvelous. Ironically I bought this cd just because the cover photo is so impressive.

Mullard EF86, and HE560.


----------



## UntilThen

I haven't experienced my LF339 for 2 weeks and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> Yes on LF 339i. The left hand pizzicato in the 24th is just marvelous. Ironically I bought this cd just because the cover photo is so impressive.
> 
> Mullard EF86, and HE560.


This is a very nice set, thanks for sharing! Also on Tidal, I recommend having a go at James Ehnes’ set of 24 too, incredible clarity and musical phrasing


----------



## hp4fun

Can anyone explain why the metal plate inside the tube can be dirty / scratched? It is almost impossible to reach it after the making. Or was the metal plate scratched before it was put inside? Just curious and thanks!


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Can anyone explain why the metal plate inside the tube can be dirty / scratched? It is almost impossible to reach it after the making. Or was the metal plate scratched before it was put inside? Just curious and thanks!


I never saw that kind of corrosion on the plate, that's a little weird! I don't know how will it affect the sonics of this tube though...


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> Probably not. I find as I age it sounds just fine...
> 
> I read a lot to stay up with the latest gear and see what people enjoy, but for me I am done chasing the dragon for a few years, I’m truly in a happy place audio wise. Maybe it’s the musician in me, my mind tends to fill in the missing pieces that others search for.


Good insight! Me too, I don't know if it's because of the musician in me, or the age, but I really just enjoy music  with what I have and don't look for new gear unless I really need it though!
Still, I am curious, I think you own a Sennheiser HD820 right?
If yes could you compare it to the HD800 or the HD650 on the LF339 please?
I have already the HD800S, but I am alway curious about headphone from this brand!
I search a long time but didn't see a clear review of HD820 on the 339...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> I never saw that kind of corrosion on the plate, that's a little weird! I don't know how will it affect the sonics of this tube though...



The getter looks fine to me so how can it be corroded?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> The getter looks fine to me so how can it be corroded?


My guess is that if the plate was carbon plated that this may be flaking off due to age and handling. I have seen this on many old tubes and should not affect the sound. The plate is there for heat dissipation.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> My guess is that if the plate was carbon plated that this may be flaking off due to age and handling. I have seen this on many old tubes and should not affect the sound. The plate is there for heat dissipation.



Regarding to the sound quality, I don't hear much difference between this tube (a mullard 6080) and my other better looking mullard 6080s.

A genuine question. If the plate is "just" for heat dissipation, why does the slotted cross column bendix 6080wb sound is different from the non-cross solid plate?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> A genuine question. If the plate is "just" for heat dissipation, why does the slotted cross column bendix 6080wb sound is different from the non-cross solid plate?


Not sure who says this, I have read from others that it doesnt make much difference, I have not tried the unslotted personally.. I think sellers like to hype up tubes with differences so they can mark them up for money grabs.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Not sure who says this, I have read from others that it doesnt make much difference, I have not tried the unslotted personally.. I think sellers like to hype up tubes with differences so they can mark them up for money grabs.



I don't have Bendix 6080WB (yet), so I was just mouth watering about the reviews such as this:

"Nearly identical in sound to the slot cross columns as I find it strangely, to be slightly inferior"
http://the-key.enix.org/~krystal/review-tube-bottlehead.html

It could be just that tube


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Not sure who says this, I have read from others that* it doesnt make much difference*, I have not tried the unslotted personally.. I think sellers like to hype up tubes with differences so they can mark them up for money grabs.



I'll just make a comment here. I have the Bendix 6080wb slotted graphite plates which I absolutely adore. I also bought a pair of Chatham 6080* graphite* solid plates non slotted which is much newer. 

Just base on that 2 pairs above (and I don't mean to generalise that all slotted and non slotted version behave the same), I find the Bendix noticeably heavier in bass weight and has that matte lovely texture and soundstage. The Chatham just doesn't have that magic to my ears. I subsequently sold that pair of Chatham. For the record, I don't really care or love the looks of the slotted version even though it does look better and believe me, it does feel heavier when I hold both in my hands.


----------



## Galapac

@UntilThen - But that is a Bendix to Chatham comparison, I was referring to Slotted/Unslotted Bendix. Even though Chatham made similar Bendix style tubes they were a copy, and never made by Bendix or their tooling according to the Bendix tube book I have. Bendix had both slotted and unslotted versions as well.


----------



## UntilThen

@Ultrainferno would probably have both versions of Bendix 6080wb. Some are flat plate square edge slots, other curse edge - and they are Bendix. I doubt he would be bothered to compare them now.


----------



## Ultrainferno

UntilThen said:


> @Ultrainferno would probably have both versions of Bendix 6080wb. Some are flat plate square edge slots, other curse edge - and they are Bendix. I doubt he would be bothered to compare them now.



There are many more versions, all described by me and others in the 6AS7G tube rolling thread. I have most of the but not all.


----------



## telecaster

No one has owned the Senn HD820 and used it on the 339? I am really itching for that headphone ^^


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> Good insight! Me too, I don't know if it's because of the musician in me, or the age, but I really just enjoy music  with what I have and don't look for new gear unless I really need it though!
> Still, I am curious, I think you own a Sennheiser HD820 right?
> If yes could you compare it to the HD800 or the HD650 on the LF339 please?
> I have already the HD800S, but I am alway curious about headphone from this brand!
> ...


I do own the HD820s but I cannot compare it to the others you mention as I do not own them.
Here is the page for their freq response: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sennheiser-hd820-measurements.890802/

223 pages of people’s opinions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sennheiser-hd820.846244/page-223

I love my Senn HD820’s but they are very finicky.
I love them when they are tight against my head and that is only accomplished in my recliner with a propped pillow and the soundscape is quite large. The bass in these is full and mods are detailed for what you would expect from a Sennheiser. My complaint is that there are ZERO after market pads for these and I think it would help these cans win over more fans. If the pads were thicker the seal would be better as the clamping force of these are weak. The only pads are Sennheiser pads and they are too thin IMO.
I think they are a great set of headphones but I would get them used as I did as paying full price for these is not worth it when there are others like ZMF which may be better. I have the Utopias and waiting on a pair of ZMF Verite closed. Once I get the ZMF I may reevaluate if the Senns still have a place in my lineup. I have a feeling it will be somewhere in between.


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> I do own the HD820s but I cannot compare it to the others you mention as I do not own them.
> Here is the page for their freq response: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sennheiser-hd820-measurements.890802/
> 
> 223 pages of people’s opinions here:
> ...



Thanks a lot for the feedback, it seems I have to do my homework on these as it is not a clear cut.
And by digging the newer high end cans, seems like there are a lot of competition, which is good!
I am also intrigued by the Arya on the 339. Seems like a good complementary buddy to my HD800S.
As I mainly use the HD800S for so long now, I am so used to them though, I really tuned my 339 with them, and I now really know the sonics of the different tubes. My new favorite now are the Telefunken 6080 with L63/6J5G. They seem to be more airy and transparent than my GEC 6AS7G, it's really a good match with the HD800S IMHO.

Cheers!


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> That's going to be an interesting test.  Best bass - impact and details? Let me listen for a couple of days and I'll get back to you.
> 
> It's the T1.2 not the T1.1. The later version has boosted bass.
> 
> ...



So you had to go and talk about the LCD-X recently in this thread........now I'm thinking about that headphone seriously.  Any comments on how the LCD-X stacks up against these three in regards to bass?  How does mid-bass, sub-bass, and impact/slam compare?


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> Thanks a lot for the feedback, it seems I have to do my homework on these as it is not a clear cut.
> And by digging the newer high end cans, seems like there are a lot of competition, which is good!
> I am also intrigued by the Arya on the 339. Seems like a good complementary buddy to my HD800S.
> As I mainly use the HD800S for so long now, I am so used to them though, I really tuned my 339 with them, and I now really know the sonics of the different tubes. My new favorite now are the Telefunken 6080 with L63/6J5G. They seem to be more airy and transparent than my GEC 6AS7G, it's really a good match with the HD800S IMHO.
> ...



I hear ya. When you find the right combination for your headphones and music style the hunt was well worth it.


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> So you had to go and talk about the LCD-X recently in this thread........now I'm thinking about that headphone seriously.  Any comments on how the LCD-X stacks up against these three in regards to bass?  How does mid-bass, sub-bass, and impact/slam compare?



Sorry almost missed this. In terms of bass, the X is on par with LCD3 but tighter. Audeze bass is the most impactful and I love planar. No substitute for it. Verite bass is more mid bass and even though it does extends low but the bass weight is not the same as the 3 or X.

Beyer T1.2 bass is also tighter and feed it with power and it will lift off but again not as satisfying as the planar bass.

So if your ears are like mine, go for the LCD-X. I love it even with LF339 but I’ve a lot of ss amps now. See my signature.


----------



## UntilThen

Sadly I’ve traded my LF339 with my friend’s Schiit Mjolnir 2. Love both actually. So will probably be buying LF339i


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Sadly I’ve traded my LF339 with my friend’s Schiit Mjolnir 2. Love both actually. So will probably be buying LF339i



I have a few schiit prods in the past (low end though). They always seem to have a lot of power, but not musical / refined enough. I haven't seen anyone who have both Mjolnir and LF 339 (or did a comparison). How do you feel?


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I have a few schiit prods in the past (low end though). They always seem to have a lot of power, but not musical / refined enough. I haven't seen anyone who have both Mjolnir and LF 339 (or did a comparison). How do you feel?



I like the Mjolnir 2 to buy it (after hearing it) and to trade one of my amps for it but my friend has the SPL Phonitor X and he use a HD800 because he is strictly a classical music lover. To pair with his transparent Phonitor X, he would like a tube amp. He heard my WA22 and love it immediately but I am running my good tubes - Ken Rad and TS 5998. He also felt that the Wa22 cost to much for him. He knows I have a LF339 and that I love it. So I knew he would like my LF339 very much. 

So sadly, I said yes. 2 reasons. 1. to be kind to my friend. 2. To be able to buy a new black LF339i with preamp.   

If you ask me which I prefer - Mjolnir 2 vs LF 339. I would lean towards LF339 but I like the Mjolnir enough to want to own it so that my Yggdrasil will have a matching tube amp. I had already sold off the Ragnarok 3 years ago. Not sure why I sold it but gear comes and goes for me. I'm still on an audio journey, like the Monkey goes West story. 

Tube amp if executed properly always sound more musical. Solid state has the punch to planars that few tube amps can match. It's tight and more neutral. 2 polar opposites. I like both. In fact, I'll be culling some of my amps to also get a Violectric v590 or Niimbus or a Benchmark HPA4. I'm at a stage of my journey where I start to appreciate solid states or hybrid as well as tube amps. So 2 ss/hybrid  and 2 tube amps.  Or maybe 3 of each lol. Then I need to get LCD-4. 

Picture of the Schiit Mjolnir 2 but LF339 is still in my other accommodation, which I'll be getting this weekend.


----------



## telecaster

@xmdkq 
I am making a 6j5 - EF86 adapter and i have two questions for you boss:
1- Pentode strapping: what do you recommend? I will connect grid 2 and grid 3 to the plate (anode), is it your method as well?
2- Do i connect the shield pin to the metal body of the adapter?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> Sorry almost missed this. In terms of bass, the X is on par with LCD3 but tighter. Audeze bass is the most impactful and I love planar. No substitute for it. Verite bass is more mid bass and even though it does extends low but the bass weight is not the same as the 3 or X.
> 
> Beyer T1.2 bass is also tighter and feed it with power and it will lift off but again not as satisfying as the planar bass.
> 
> So if your ears are like mine, go for the LCD-X. I love it even with LF339 but I’ve a lot of ss amps now. See my signature.



Thanks for the comparison.  Yeah, I love me planar bass too!  That is why my pair of HE-500 sounds so good to me out of the 339.  Now, to keep an eye out for a good deal on a pair of LCD-X.  I think I have some Amazon gift cards I have not used yet; might go for the creator package.


----------



## Galapac (Jan 13, 2021)

Mizicke5273 said:


> Thanks for the comparison.  Yeah, I love me planar bass too!  That is why my pair of HE-500 sounds so good to me out of the 339.  Now, to keep an eye out for a good deal on a pair of LCD-X.  I think I have some Amazon gift cards I have not used yet; might go for the creator package.


Great deal on the LCD-X here if you got the $$$. Haven't seen a better price for new and I believe no tax.
Audeze LCD-X Open Back Headphones (moon-audio.com)


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Great deal on the LCD-X here if you got the $$$. Haven't seen a better price.
> Audeze LCD-X Open Back Headphones (moon-audio.com)



Wow, that's a good price. Peer pressure really helps the buyers -- HE6 (MSRP$1700) is now only $700. It is a much better deal than the LCD-X imho, but the limited amp options stop the HE6 to be more popular (at this price).


----------



## Mizicke5273

Galapac said:


> Great deal on the LCD-X here if you got the $$$. Haven't seen a better price for new and I believe no tax.
> Audeze LCD-X Open Back Headphones (moon-audio.com)



Yeah, those are the Creator Package, which is that price everywhere.  The Creator Package retails for $1,200 because it does not come with the travel case.  Not sure why a $150 case causes the Headphones to go up $500.


----------



## Galapac

Mizicke5273 said:


> Yeah, those are the Creator Package, which is that price everywhere.  The Creator Package retails for $1,200 because it does not come with the travel case.  Not sure why a $150 case causes the Headphones to go up $500.


Got it...Cripes a $500 case...give me a  break...I thought Focal Cases were expensive...


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Thanks for the comparison.  Yeah, I love me planar bass too!  That is why my pair of HE-500 sounds so good to me out of the 339.  Now, to keep an eye out for a good deal on a pair of LCD-X.  I think I have some Amazon gift cards I have not used yet; might go for the creator package.



Buy my 4 months old LCD-X that comes with Audeze hard case and it's bought from Audeze..... so I can move on to LCD-4.   Problem is I'm enjoying my Hekse now.


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> That is why my pair of HE-500 sounds so good to me out of the 339.



Yes I heard the HE-500 at a local meet with my LF339. Owner of the modded HE-500 wants to buy my LF339 on the spot with cash.... but I politely turn him down. It was that good !


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Yeah, those are the Creator Package, which is that price everywhere.  The Creator Package retails for $1,200 because it does not come with the travel case.  Not sure why a $150 case causes the Headphones to go up $500.



Well my Audeze travel case is special. 

I look at my LCD-3f case and at my LCD-X case. The X case is almost twice as big as the 3 case. How can that be? The LCD-3f headphone even looks bigger than the LCD-X or maybe the wood makes it look bigger. But like I say, have both and give me the LCD-4.


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> Buy my 4 months old LCD-X that comes with Audeze hard case and it's bought from Audeze..... so I can move on to LCD-4.   Problem is I'm enjoying my Hekse now.



Shipping to the US though, not sure if cost effective; I mean your case is special an all!    Plus currency conversion fees.  




UntilThen said:


> Yes I heard the HE-500 at a local meet with my LF339. Owner of the modded HE-500 wants to buy my LF339 on the spot with cash.... but I politely turn him down. It was that good !



Yeah, the pairing is just great.  They sound better out of my 339 than my two SS amps, a Schiit Jot 1 and Audio-GD R-28.  Both those SS amps should be putting out a lot more power at the 38 Ohms impednace of the HE-500.  Like multiples more.  But not only does the HE-500 have more bass and impact from the 339, they just sound all around better!


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> Shipping to the US though, not sure if cost effective; I mean your case is special an all!    Plus currency conversion fees.
> 
> Yeah, the pairing is just great.  They sound better out of my 339 than my two SS amps, a Schiit Jot 1 and Audio-GD R-28.  Both those SS amps should be putting out a lot more power at the 38 Ohms impednace of the HE-500.  Like multiples more.  But not only does the HE-500 have more bass and impact from the 339, they just sound all around better!



Solution to your 1st problem is to move to Australia, where air is fresher and power is wind or solar generated.   

Regarding your number 2 point:- Amongst all the amps (tubes or ss) that I've used and owned (and it's getting ridiculously a lot) , the LF339 is a force to be reckon with and I mean literally. It's powerful in every sense of the word and it throws a great punch. Like Mike Tyson's punch. I've a friend here who has owned so many good gear like Chord Hugo TT2, Cayin HA300, ampsandsound Mogwai, Benchmark HPA4, Stax Sr007, Studio Six, Audio Gd Master 9, etc, etc but after I told him about the LF339i, he bought it and then a week later after he had listened to it, wrote to me privately and said, 'Thanks for telling me about the LF339i. It's really everything as you said and more!.

So now he has sold everything and kept the Mogwai and LF339i and in a shootout, he said that the Mogwai just pips the LF339i where his ears are concerned and he said the LF339i is a fun, fun, fun tube amp. I even told him to snap up the pair of very new Bendix 6080wb for AUD $350 locally. Together with a mint pair of RCA Red Hots 5693, that LF339i is transformed and became a Rolls Royce. Now I will claim my commission from Yuking.


----------



## UntilThen

Now if you'll excuse me, I've to earn my day's dollar. Have a great day !


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Solution to your 1st problem is to move to Australia, where air is fresher and power is wind or solar generated.
> 
> Regarding your number 2 point:- Amongst all the amps (tubes or ss) that I've used and owned (and it's getting ridiculously a lot) , the LF339 is a force to be reckon with and I mean literally. It's powerful in every sense of the word and it throws a great punch. Like Mike Tyson's punch. I've a friend here who has owned so many good gear like Chord Hugo TT2, Cayin HA300, ampsandsound Mogwai, Benchmark HPA4, Stax Sr007, Studio Six, Audio Gd Master 9, etc, etc but after I told him about the LF339i, he bought it and then a week later after he had listened to it, wrote to me privately and said, 'Thanks for telling me about the LF339i. It's really everything as you said and more!.
> 
> So now he has sold everything and kept the Mogwai and LF339i and in a shootout, he said that the Mogwai just pips the LF339i where his ears are concerned and he said the LF339i is a fun, fun, fun tube amp. I even told him to snap up the pair of very new Bendix 6080wb for AUD $350 locally. Together with a mint pair of RCA Red Hots 5693, that LF339i is transformed and became a Rolls Royce. Now I will claim my commission from Yuking.



What? A pair of Bendix 6080WB is just AU$350? I should move back ...


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> What? A pair of Bendix 6080WB is just AU$350? I should move back ...



It went faster than lightning.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> It went faster than lightning.


So YOU bought them? 😉


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> So YOU bought them? 😉



Nah, hes already got a pair.

I bought them 

I also bought a pair of RCA 6as7g just for the hell of it.

Waiting for them to arrive and will post some impressions.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Nah, hes already got a pair.
> 
> I bought them
> 
> ...


Great to hear, let us know how you like them. I also have uhummm....a pair  but I haven’t rolled them in too much yet as I am enjoying my A2293/E80F combination right now a lot and I haven’t felt the need to roll anything else at the moment. You will get there too when you find the right combination to match your music style and DAC/headphones. There’s a lot of fun to be had in the journey.


----------



## UntilThen

And so the deal's done - well 99.9%.

Out goes LF339 in comes LF339i but not before I take a picture of both side by side and compare them. I can't believe I got three LF339 in my lifetime.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> Out goes LF339 in comes LF339i but not before I take a picture of both side by side and compare them. I can't believe I got three LF339 in my lifetime.



That would be interesting to see if you can notice any sonic difference between the 339 vs 339i, apparently there have been  upgraded/improved parts in the 339i but whether that translates to a change sonically, guess you will find out.


----------



## UntilThen

The biggest change is in the 'i' I can assure you that.   Along with that I'm also picking up a matched pair of Tung Sol 7236. My present shelf will become 2 ! to cater for more amps and dac(s).


----------



## UntilThen

The LF339i that I'm getting is very new. Less than 100 hours. So just 'burn in'  Also pick up a very new Gustard A22 dac. As new as the LF339i. Both units in black.

Yggdrasil and Mjolnir 2 in silver.  

So 2 racks side by side. One silver and the other black.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> The LF339i that I'm getting is very new. Less than 100 hours. So just 'burn in'  Also pick up a very new Gustard A22 dac. As new as the LF339i. Both units in black.
> 
> Yggdrasil and Mjolnir 2 in silver.
> 
> So 2 racks side by side. One silver and the other black.



Whoever sold the lf339i within 100 hours listening must have a very compelling reason to do so.


----------



## UntilThen

I bought these 2 racks from someone and that's not my house. It's a picture of the advertisement.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Whoever sold the lf339i within 100 hours listening must have a very compelling reason to do so.



Very simple. He has one rack and his gear turn over is great, so is mine. Now you know why I have 2 racks. However 2 racks is max for me. I'll only have max of 8 gear at any one time.


----------



## Galapac

Ok guys...this is a SUPER deal but you gotta act fast...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Bendix-J...384191?hash=item56f201af7f:g:xnQAAOSwFsdf~1bl

You could sell 2 of these and make most of your money back and keep the other three.
I would buy them but I already have 2 and have more than enough tubes...


----------



## UntilThen

Sorry I’m broke now. Bought 9 items since Xmas eve and they are pretty big items.

So the new additions are LF339i, Gustard A22 and Sennheiser HD800S.

In keeping with the silver and black theme, I’ll have H800 and HD800S side by side. I just don’t have silver and black LF339 together anymore though which is a shame.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Ok guys...this is a SUPER deal but you gotta act fast...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Bendix-J...384191?hash=item56f201af7f:g:xnQAAOSwFsdf~1bl
> 
> You could sell 2 of these and make most of your money back and keep the other three.
> I would buy them but I already have 2 and have more than enough tubes...



Anyone here got this? First click I still see the BUY button, but when I switch to my desktop in 1 minute, it is gone!

More than willing to buy the unused ones


----------



## UntilThen

One pair of mint Bendix 6080wb will last you a life time.


----------



## Galapac

I didn’t buy them but hoped someone here did. $110 a piece is not too shabby for slotted Bendix.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I didn’t buy them but hoped someone here did. $110 a piece is not too shabby for slotted Bendix.



Bangy Bang probably bought it.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Bangy Bang probably bought it.


The high priced vendor? Lol, maybe.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> The high priced vendor? Lol, maybe.



Next you'll see them for $1000 a pair.


----------



## UntilThen

This is my LF339i or soon to be. Since I can't have it yet, I can only stare at the picture and dream.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> This is my LF339i or soon to be. Since I can't have it yet, I can only stare at the picture and dream.



Judging from the photo of the 339i, it looks a lot better ventilated with all those air holes on top. Overall I quite dig the look of the new one.


----------



## UntilThen

It's starting to grow on me - the new look. Initially I didn't like the semi naked power transformers but now it's sinking in. It's slimmer than the old model.


----------



## UntilThen

I literally bought a nearly new amp, a nearly new dac and a nearly new headphone. All in black.


----------



## UntilThen

This is the dac I bought - Gustard A22. The Sonnet Morpheus on top is 4 times the price of the Gustard.


----------



## Galapac (Jan 15, 2021)

Bruc3 said:


> Judging from the photo of the 339i, it looks a lot better ventilated with all those air holes on top. Overall I quite dig the look of the new one.





UntilThen said:


> It's starting to grow on me - the new look. Initially I didn't like the semi naked power transformers but now it's sinking in. It's slimmer than the old model.



Just be careful around the vent holes between the two power tubes, that area gets Uber hot to the touch, if you look at my picture below there is a Super Nova coming out of mine,  That's where the magical pixie dust is.


----------



## telecaster

If you can find it the Telefunken 6080 is a superb tube! I have my two pair, one black plate tall glass, one gray plate and a little shorter glass.
Very very very in love!

Warning for fakes : the fake telefunken have no "made in germany", and have not the 3 digit serial on the sides. Also obviously the serial is all the same on those fakes (the Uxxxx serial under the  main logo). They are THOMSON 6080 rebranded with only 2 micas. The genuine have 3 micas.


----------



## telecaster (Jan 15, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> Sorry I’m broke now. Bought 9 items since Xmas eve and they are pretty big items.
> 
> So the new additions are LF339i, Gustard A22 and Sennheiser HD800S.
> 
> In keeping with the silver and black theme, I’ll have H800 and HD800S side by side. I just don’t have silver and black LF339 together anymore though which is a shame.



Haha, you want to have 2 339/HD800 setup? one silver and one black?

I remember Yuking told us that the 339 name Figaro comes from the Massonic opera "Les noces de Figaro" from Mozart, where the contrast of white and black, or light and dark, thus the design in bright silver against the black steel case. Always thought it was such a beautiful justification for an amp design ^^. That would pair so well with the design of the HD800.

Thinking about it, there is the 33 number which is a favorite number for the freemassons! I wonder maybe Yuking is a masson hehe. 332, 336, 337, and now 339!


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> If you can find it the Telefunken 6080 is a superb tube! I have my two pair, one black plate tall glass, one gray plate and a little shorter glass.
> Very very very in love!
> 
> Warning for fakes : the fake telefunken have no "made in germany", and have not the 3 digit serial on the sides. Also obviously the serial is all the same on those fakes (the Uxxxx serial under the  main logo). They are THOMSON 6080 rebranded with only 2 micas. The genuine have 3 micas.


This guy here sells them on eBay which look to be genuine...problem is he refuses to sell them to anyone in the United States....maybe I could get a friend on here outside the U.S. to buy them and ship them to me? 
2x 6080 ( 6AS7 ) TELEFUNKEN audio tubes - 3 MICA / BLACK PLATES - 1966 | eBay


----------



## Galapac

and here is an example of a fake...
Telefunken 6AS7W (6080) NOS Valve Tube | eBay


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> and here is an example of a fake...
> Telefunken 6AS7W (6080) NOS Valve Tube | eBay


Yes! Thanks Galapac, beware of those! They are litterally thousands floating around.
The Telefunken 6080 was only produced in total just 17000 units, where now most are tossed. It's a very very rare tube. Get them while you can!
It is supposed to be one the best 6080 ever made, and I won't argue with that, the sound is just so beautiful!


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> This guy here sells them on eBay which look to be genuine...problem is he refuses to sell them to anyone in the United States....maybe I could get a friend on here outside the U.S. to buy them and ship them to me?
> 2x 6080 ( 6AS7 ) TELEFUNKEN audio tubes - 3 MICA / BLACK PLATES - 1966 | eBay



Saw "

US $20.00United StatesEconomy Shipping
"

Why you said so?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Saw "
> 
> US $20.00United StatesEconomy Shipping
> "
> ...


This:




...and this:


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Just be careful around the vent holes between the two power tubes, that area gets Uber hot to the touch, if you look at my picture below there is a Super Nova coming out of mine,  That's where the magical pixie dust is.



This picture of LF339i is so nice ! ...and sexy I might add.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Haha, you want to have 2 339/HD800 setup? one silver and one black?
> 
> I remember Yuking told us that the 339 name Figaro comes from the Massonic opera "Les noces de Figaro" from Mozart, where the contrast of white and black, or light and dark, thus the design in bright silver against the black steel case. Always thought it was such a beautiful justification for an amp design ^^. That would pair so well with the design of the HD800.
> 
> Thinking about it, there is the 33 number which is a favorite number for the freemassons! I wonder maybe Yuking is a masson hehe. 332, 336, 337, and now 339!



Well I have to let the silver LF339 go. It's a trade with a friend's Schiit Mjolnir 2. Otherwise it would be perfect. Silver LF339 with silver HD800 and black LF339i with black HD800S.

Maybe later I will get a silver LF339i.    

I think double 3 is a lucky chinese number. I am speculating of course but La Figaro is a beautiful name. Who would have known Yuking is so creative.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Well I have to let the silver LF339 go. It's a trade with a friend's Schiit Mjolnir 2. Otherwise it would be perfect. Silver LF339 with silver HD800 and black LF339i with black HD800S.
> 
> Maybe later I will get a silver LF339i.
> 
> I think double 3 is a lucky chinese number. I am speculating of course but La Figaro is a beautiful name. Who would have known Yuking is so creative.



If they really want 3-digit lucky numbers, 168 can be the ultimate choice 

I am thinking 336 has to do with something about the design or the collaboration.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> This is my LF339i or soon to be. Since I can't have it yet, I can only stare at the picture and dream.


How did I know you were going to make the leap to 339i?


----------



## MJS242

telecaster said:


> @xmdkq
> I am making a 6j5 - EF86 adapter and i have two questions for you boss:
> 1- Pentode strapping: what do you recommend? I will connect grid 2 and grid 3 to the plate (anode), is it your method as well?
> 2- Do i connect the shield pin to the metal body of the adapter?
> Thanks in advance!



I have a 6C5 to EF86 adapter if you want me to try and disassemble one and show you the connections.  Good to see you around here again!


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> How did I know you were going to make the leap to 339i?



You don't know and I don't. It's fated.

Seller is a friend of mine and he compare the LF339i vs ampandsound Mogwai Se and just marginally prefer the Mogwai. He finds the LF339i 'fun fun fun'. His words not mine. I would have just said 'Sex sex sex'.  

And guess what @adeacrab (still can't get over your name) I have a SMSL Sp200 now - just $260 aussie dollars. So I can try and replicate your LF339i into THX789, not quite the same but similar. 

Although why in the world I would do that is beyond me. I have here Woo Audio Wa22, Questyle CMA 12, Violectric v280, Schiit Mjolnir 2 and the SP200.


----------



## telecaster

It is just that Figaro for Mozart who is the most famous freemasons in music history, the black and white reference for the checker board masonic floor, and the 33 is pretty obvious masonic reference, but that is just me maybe ^^


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> 168 can be the ultimate choice



I get you now.  28 and 88 have been in the important things in my life but I did not pick them intentionally. It just happen. Fated? 

But I think 339 sounds good.


----------



## telecaster

MJS242 said:


> I have a 6C5 to EF86 adapter if you want me to try and disassemble one and show you the connections.  Good to see you around here again!


Thanks a lot, that would be so nice!
I have tried to pm Yuking and he replied that he didn't understood a thing of my message because I believe the google cannot auto translate the tube term correctly!

I could post the various pinout for EF86 and 6J5 diagram.

I have soldered a pair of adapter already, and I really really hope I won't blow up my amp though and here is what I did :

The pentode have two more pins compared to the triode, that is grid 2 and grid 3.

I have chosen to wire both grid 2 and grid 3 to the plate.

If you could show a quick drawing of which pins goes to which pins it would be great! The convention is diagram is that you see the pins from underneath the tube.

Good to see you too, it's been a while!


----------



## Galapac

But why was the “i“ add too 339...any meaning other than newer model?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> But why was the “i“ add too 339...any meaning other than newer model?



The same way 'i' phone. iMac, iPad, iPod, icute, you get the drift?


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> If you can find it the Telefunken 6080 is a superb tube! I have my two pair, one black plate tall glass, one gray plate and a little shorter glass.
> Very very very in love!
> 
> Warning for fakes : the fake telefunken have no "made in germany", and have not the 3 digit serial on the sides. Also obviously the serial is all the same on those fakes (the Uxxxx serial under the main logo). They are THOMSON 6080 rebranded with only 2 micas. The genuine have 3 micas.



Btw way very nice picture of your LF339.

Are these genuine ?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6080-6A...brand=TELEFUNKEN&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> But why was the “i“ add too 339...any meaning other than newer model?



339mk2, 339i, i339, 339 gen 2, 339.2

Your choice!


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Btw way very nice picture of your LF339.
> 
> Are these genuine ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6080-6AS7-TELEFUNKEN-audio-tubes-3-MICA-BLACK-PLATES-1966/284135956843?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20160323102634&meid=7429220377f645269295e19b9f1fa560&pid=100623&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=313376033544&itm=284135956843&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=TELEFUNKEN&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1



Seems yes, from the comparison chart in 
http://www.jacmusic.com/nos/images/Fakes/index.html


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Btw way very nice picture of your LF339.
> 
> Are these genuine ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-6080-6AS7-TELEFUNKEN-audio-tubes-3-MICA-BLACK-PLATES-1966/284135956843?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20160323102634&meid=7429220377f645269295e19b9f1fa560&pid=100623&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=313376033544&itm=284135956843&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=TELEFUNKEN&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


Yes but the guy doesn’t ship to Australia either 🥺


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Yes but the guy doesn’t ship to Australia either 🥺



Of course he does. I have bought many tubes from him. Got 2 pairs of Siemens EL11 in original boxes from him... and some other tubes.

Shipping:
$20.00 Economy International Shipping | See details
International shipment of items may be subject to customs processing and additional charges.  

Item location:
Deutschland, Germany

Ships to:
Worldwide See exclusions


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Of course he does. I have bought many tubes from him. Got 2 pairs of Siemens EL11 in original boxes from him... and some other tubes.
> 
> Shipping:
> $20.00 Economy International Shipping | See details
> ...



He may have before but he is not shipping to Australia now. Read my post from earlier today when I texted him...his response I posted here.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16107900


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> He may have before but he is not shipping to Australia now. Read my post from earlier today when I texted him...his response I posted here.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16107900



@Galapac, do you know why there is a price diff between two listings?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> @Galapac, do you know why there is a price diff between two listings?


One is an auction. 😉


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> He may have before but he is not shipping to Australia now. Read my post from earlier today when I texted him...his response I posted here.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16107900



Oh I see. Probably good because I've enough of good tubes for LF339 or the i. For the record, I'm happiest with the 5998 or Bendix 6080wb or GEC 6080 or even Mullard 6080. For drivers I'm stoked with Nec 6sj7gt mesh plates, RCA red hots 5693, Mullard EF86 and EF80, Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plates and Siemens c3gs which I'm still evaluating. 

Thinking of buying back all these tubes but it will cost me US$1200 plus shipping. That's what I sold off but seller is willing to sell it back to me for same price.


----------



## UntilThen

Should have stick with this tiny midget. Sounds good with Hekse and no need to worry about tubes. However La Figaro 339 is just so different. Classic OTL tube amp tone. It's just so lovely.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Should have stick with this tiny midget. Sounds good with Hekse and no need to worry about tubes. However La Figaro 339 is just so different. Classic OTL tube amp tone. It's just so lovely.



Yeah, I like both. SP 200 is very versatile. I have a hard time to compare them because it is really orange to apple.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Oh I see. Probably good because I've enough of good tubes for LF339 or the i. For the record, I'm happiest with the 5998 or Bendix 6080wb or GEC 6080 or even Mullard 6080. For drivers I'm stoked with Nec 6sj7gt mesh plates, RCA red hots 5693, Mullard EF86 and EF80, Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plates and Siemens c3gs which I'm still evaluating.
> 
> Thinking of buying back all these tubes but it will cost me US$1200 plus shipping. That's what I sold off but seller is willing to sell it back to me for same price.



I wouldn't personnally take it back. Sure those round brown base are just the bomb, and so so expensive, but with that sort of cash, I would buy a custom made ROSENKAVALIER from Yuking. I think that custom amp with dual tube rectifiers was around 2500$, but 1200$ gets you half way there lol ^^

Not sure what a pair 7236 Cetron cost these days, I bought them so cheap back then. I can't find them on the bay when quickly checking.
What is the middle tube? Is it a 6AS7G or a rectifier?


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Got some new tubes today...



I got the same setup (EF86 instead of E80F) and LOVE IT!

The only thing missing, imho, is the "GEC" sticks on your tubes!


----------



## UntilThen

@telecaster  good point. US$1200 can be spend on half a good custom tube amp. Middle tube is another GEC 6as7g. 3rd tube from the right (GEC) is GEC U52 a recitfier - one of the best rectifier I've owned. I have Cossor 53ku and 2 x Mullard GZ32 left.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I got the same setup (EF86 instead of E80F) and LOVE IT!
> 
> The only thing missing, imho, is the "GEC" sticks on your tubes!



Ok hold that thought... @Galapac  what are those skinny GEC tubes you are using as twins in the LF339i power slots with adapters? I don't like using adapters but I'm interested now.

Link where to get those tubes and adapters please. Rubbing hands with glee.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> I got the same setup (EF86 instead of E80F) and LOVE IT!
> 
> The only thing missing, imho, is the "GEC" sticks on your tubes!


I do love those A2293’s...I use them almost exclusively now...like mini GEC 6AS7s


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Ok hold that thought... @Galapac  what are those skinny GEC tubes you are using as twins in the LF339i power slots with adapters? I don't like using adapters but I'm interested now.
> 
> Link where to get those tubes and adapters please. Rubbing hands with glee.


CV4079/A2293 tubes
you can get the adapter here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Dual-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I got the tubes for a steal but haven’t seen them since in pairs. You need 4.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> I do love those A2293’s...I use them almost exclusively now...like mini GEC 6AS7s


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> CV4079/A2293 tubes
> you can get the adapter here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Dual-Gold-GEC-A2293-CV4079-instead-6AS7-6080-tube-adapter-For-Darkvoice/202458646139?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I got the tubes for a steal but haven’t seen them since in pairs. You need 4.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/A2293-CV40...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

"More than 10 available"


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/A2293-CV4079-GEC-NOS-BOXED-VALVE-TUBE/271178940257?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> "More than 10 available"


Oh that’s right, from one of @UntilThen s favorite dealers, Langrex


----------



## Galapac (Jan 15, 2021)

hp4fun said:


>



Nice! How do you like the sound? For me they have been the most holographic and revealing power tubes to date mixed with either Tung-Sol mesh or EF86/6084 tubes. Also cannot beat the price. I call them a poor man’s GEC 6AS7.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Oh that’s right, from one of @UntilThen s favorite dealers, Langrex



That's my company. I have shares in it.


----------



## UntilThen

@hp4fun  since when did you have a LF339i? I thought all along you have the LF339.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Nice! How do you like the sound? For me they have been the most holographic and revealing power tubes to date mixed with either Tung-Sol mesh or EF86/6084 tubes. Also cannot beat the price. I call them a poor man’s GEC 6AS7.



Hard to say for just a few hours listening. Not because it has any problems, but just feel too many good things to summary.

Better than Mullard 6080 in bass, different flavor than 5998. Possibly better than 5998 in clarity and separation. Quite musical and still powerful. 

CV4079+EF86 is like European cars vs 5693+5998 like American cars. One is refined and good for classical music, and the other is more power and metallic, and for rock and roll.

So far, the only thing I want to say is that this should be "the setup" for anyone who rolls the tube for the first time for LF 339 (and possible other similar amps?).

For $150+tax, one can skip all the other 6080/7236 and 6AS7G/6520, and get 4 x CV4079 + adapter and EF86 + adapter that you can enjoy for a long time.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> @hp4fun  since when did you have a LF339i? I thought all along you have the LF339.



Since I joined this thread  Possibly it is my negligence and sometimes I skipped the "i". Also want to blend in


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Hard to say for just a few hours listening. Not because it has any problems, but just feel too many good things to summary.
> 
> Better than Mullard 6080 in bass, different flavor than 5998. Possibly better than 5998 in clarity and separation. Quite musical and still powerful.
> 
> ...


i originally found an old thread where these were used in the original 339 but there wasn’t much said about them over other tubes.
I echo those same sentiments. I was touting these tubes earlier in this thread and I’m glad someone else tried them and got a similar experience. Welcome to Disneyland!


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Hard to say for just a few hours listening. Not because it has any problems, but just feel too many good things to summary.
> 
> Better than Mullard 6080 in bass, different flavor than 5998. Possibly better than 5998 in clarity and separation. Quite musical and still powerful.
> 
> ...



I like what you described there. Like it indeed. Making a mental note to buy those skinny tubes and adapters soon. I drive Japanese cars, specifically Hondas. Who needs American and European cars.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Since I joined this thread  Possibly it is my negligence and sometimes I skipped the "i". Also want to blend in



Sneaky and all this time I thought you had the LF339 like me.  and your LF339i is the first silver I've seen in the new model.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


>



@hp4fun  did you just use 2 x gold socket savers in the power slots? If so, I still have 7 x gold octal socket savers which I can use.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> I like what you described there. Like it indeed. Making a mental note to buy those skinny tubes and adapters soon. I drive Japanese cars, specifically Hondas. Who needs American and European cars.



How about Holden ute.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


>


@hp4fun - Just curious, why are you using double socket savers for your power tubes? I think it would look more balanced if you used two of them in your driver sockets. I love the whole white, silver and gold look though.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> @hp4fun  did you just use 2 x gold socket savers in the power slots? If so, I still have 7 x gold octal socket savers which I can use.


Too funny I just asked the same thing!


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> How about Holden ute.


That’s a Chevy Lumina in disguise.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> How about Holden ute.



Had a Holden Commodore brand new in 1998 and after 2 years, I needed new disc brakes and I have to manually wipe the windscreen when it rains. No thankyou for the Holden and you know what they say about the Ford? A Ford is not a Ford without a fault.   

Now Holden and Ford will do a hit job on me.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Too funny I just asked the same thing!



I know. We're starting to think alike and that's scary.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Too funny I just asked the same thing!



hahaha. I am building a lego tower.

I have 4 savers + 2 EF86->6sj7 adapters. I usually stack the two extra socket savers when I use the EF86. 

Not that I like to stack things, but they roll away easily if I don't put them in secured places.


----------



## hp4fun

Extra benefits for using 4 x CV 4079: it works quite well on low impedance hp! This maybe particularly useful for @bpiotrow13

To use low impedance hp, I have to use LF339i's preamp out to SP200. It is a great combination and takes the advantages of both systems. Nothing wrong with this setup but sometimes less is more. So if we don't have to use another dedicated hp for low impedance hp, we don't.

When I used 5998, I did a few comparisons between the LF339i hp out and the SP200 hp out, I have the following setup

1) DAC -> SP200
2) DAC -> LF 339i
3) DAC -> LF 339i-> SP200

Comparing Setup 2 and 3,

-- LF 339i's bass is a bit loose. Not bad, but not as good as the SP200. The sound is off a bit, and a little bit dull.
Notably in the drum https://tidal.com/browse/album/8013643 and the bass in Tony Benett https://tidal.com/browse/album/2015549

-- Reverb is more and noticeably in the orchestra pieces https://tidal.com/browse/album/166905700 btw, this Telarc recording is very nice and I have CDs on a high end system a while back. Excessive reverb made the sound obscure.

-- Piano is not as full bodied. An example is Prokofiev's Piano Concerto no.2. and Cziffra's Hungarian https://tidal.com/browse/album/4346549

Again, not bad, and surprisingly DAC->LF339i is still better than the Setup 1) DAC->SP200.

If I roll 6080, the difference is more. I believe it is because the transconductance of 6080 is half of the 5998. 

While I don't know how the pcb board connects 2 x CV 4079, and how the overall transconductance, I actually feel *no difference* between the setup 2 and 3 tonight!

The drums are as punchy as in both systems, the reverb is as clean but not dry, and the piano can compete with the orchestra in full range. 

I know I know, I should get a ZMF at least HD800 for this OTL, but I am quite satisfied with the HE560 in the past, and the Ether Flow Open is superior than HE560 in some ways (and different from HD800 from my past short time listening experience), so I always want to power the EFO using LF 339i.

And now it is my setup for a while (till the next tubes arrive?)


----------



## Galapac

@hp4fun you make some great comparisons. I go by feeling and how it moves me and can find it hard to convey how one set of tubes compare to another but I agree with many of your findings as I have done the same with my THX 789. I have also tried the CV 4079 with both my HD820s and Utopias and get a lot enjoyment out of each regardless or the difference in impedance. I did read somewhere that it was a combination of impedance and sensitivity in db of the headphone that can be the overall factor when matching to a headphone amp.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I prefer the CV4079s over the A2293s.  Not sure if they are supposed to be the exact same tube with the same sonic properties, but I hear a difference.  Or at least I think I hear a difference, in that the Cv4079s have better bass.  I'm full on team CV4079!


----------



## hp4fun

Mizicke5273 said:


> I prefer the CV4079s over the A2293s.  Not sure if they are supposed to be the exact same tube with the same sonic properties, but I hear a difference.  Or at least I think I hear a difference, in that the Cv4079s have better bass.  I'm full on team CV4079!



Tried Google but not much info. What's the diff and/or history of a2293, cv4079 and cv 8089?


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Extra benefits for using 4 x CV 4079: it works quite well on low impedance hp! This maybe particularly useful for @bpiotrow13
> 
> To use low impedance hp, I have to use LF339i's preamp out to SP200. It is a great combination and takes the advantages of both systems. Nothing wrong with this setup but sometimes less is more. So if we don't have to use another dedicated hp for low impedance hp, we don't.
> 
> ...



Very interesting that you like the SP200 in the mix and LF339i also.

That's my opinion too. When I get hold of the LF339i, I'll verify this experiment of yours. Meanwhile I have the LCD-3f back in my stable and it's like new now !  

Also while at Minidisc, I sample my end game setup. Have a look at this post.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/1101-audio-custom-crafted-headphone-amps.919425/post-16109211


----------



## Galapac

Not sure there is much difference other than age. @Mizicke5273 it could be that the A2293s you tried were a bit older than your possible NOS CV4079 as the A2293 precedes it. My A2293 versions have plenty of bass that I do not even eq them as I do other tubes with my Utopias.

some thread links on the A2293/CV4079 tube:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/post-14649425

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/post-14664344

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/post-14687408

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/post-15802579

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-15069044

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-reference-6j5-thread-l63-6c5-12j5-6p5-etc.934653/post-16040635

@Mizicke5273 talking to @UntilThen about the CV4079 back in November:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-15976187


----------



## Mizicke5273

Yeah, it was not a major difference.  I'm talking slight, like 5%; something small like that.  Well in the realm of variance in tube age, my moods at the particular times, or my mind just saying "those sound better than those".  Either way, they both bring the thunder in the 339!


----------



## Galapac

Mizicke5273 said:


> Yeah, it was not a major difference.  I'm talking slight, like 5%; something small like that.  Well in the realm of variance in tube age, my moods at the particular times, or my mind just saying "those sound better than those".  Either way, they both bring the thunder in the 339!


You are right about the thunder...love the baby 👶 tubes.


----------



## Galapac

Ok time for a fun question.

*When handling your tubes during tube rolling do you use a glove or cloth to insert/remove your tubes? Or nothing at all? What is your method?*

I used to use white gloves but now I will just use a cloth to put them in and wipe of any oils from my fingers. When removing when cool or course I remove them with are hands.

There isn’t much discussion on this whether hand oils can harm the tube but for the price some of us have paid for these tubes I think it is worth it. I would think if the oils built up over time that it could increase the heat of the tube and possibly shorten the life of the tube. So I do wipe them down plus I don’t want to see any finger prints through the tube glow.  

So what do others do?


----------



## UntilThen

I pull it out with my teeth or use my 2 toes. Can't damage the hands because they are required for the golf swing. When I had the Primuluna Dialogue Premium HP, it came with a pair of very nice white gloves to handle the eight big KT88 and later if you want, you can roll in KT150. So yes you need gloves then because 8 of those cost alot.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Ok time for a fun question.
> 
> *When handling your tubes during tube rolling do you use a glove or cloth to insert/remove your tubes? Or nothing at all? What is your method?*
> 
> ...



Fabric winter garden gloves. but don't use plastic ones, because the heat stays in plastic for long and burns through even if the layer is thick.


----------



## adeadcrab

telecaster said:


> It is just that Figaro for Mozart who is the most famous freemasons in music history, the black and white reference for the checker board masonic floor, and the 33 is pretty obvious masonic reference, but that is just me maybe ^^


Yuking stated years ago in this thread that La Nozze de Figaro was his favorite Opera, no further explanation was given.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Very interesting that you like the SP200 in the mix and LF339i also.
> 
> That's my opinion too. When I get hold of the LF339i, I'll verify this experiment of yours. Meanwhile I have the LCD-3f back in my stable and it's like new now !
> 
> ...



Thinking of getting a used LCD-3. How does/did it work with the LF339(i)?


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 16, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> There is the Mullard EF80 mesh on the left LF339, with Bendix 6080wb. The right LF339 has RCA 5693 and Svetlana 6N13S.
> 
> Now one LF339 is in Sydney and the other in Canberra. They are apart now.



I ordered my Svetlana 6H5C (which is similar to 6N13S) long time ago and just arrived. I tried and have a mixed feeling about it.

Sure it is not comparable to any of the top options but it is also only 1/10 of the cost.

It has a wide soundstage. Wider than many cheap 6080s. But the bass is loose, the sound is less refined, the high is not that dry but seems a bit uneven.

So I went back to this thread and see the discussions and found your picture not long ago.

My question is: why you use them? anything I can improve it these are better-than-average tubes?

I am using EF86. Maybe I should try 5693? Basically American-Russian joint force instead of GB+Russian joint force....


----------



## Galapac (Jan 17, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> I ordered my Svetlana 6H5C (which is similar to 6N13S) long time ago and just arrived. I tried and have a mixed feeling about it.
> 
> Sure it is not comparable to any of the top options but it is also only 1/10 of the cost.
> 
> ...


I find it ironic that the Russian tubes have wings and the American RCAs are known as “reds”


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I ordered my Svetlana 6H5C (which is similar to 6N13S) long time ago and just arrived. I tried and have a mixed feeling about it.
> 
> Sure it is not comparable to any of the top options but it is also only 1/10 of the cost.
> 
> ...



These are the world best kept secrets. Svetlana 6h13 are the jewels of the Nile.   

Jokes aside, they are very ordinary sounding tubes. Keeps you warm in the cold russian winters. What else do you expect for that price. You'd be lucky it even produce any music !

Again jokes aside, plan Jane they may be in looks and sound but acceptable when the world's supply of 5998, 7236, Gec 6as7g, Bendix 6080wb, RCA 6as7g runs out. Ah including the Mullard 6080.

Why did I use it then in that picture? My only good tubes with me then was the Bendix 6080wb. All the other good tubes with the Wa22 which at that time was with my son. I let him sample my gear.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> These are the world best kept secrets. Svetlana 6h13 are the jewels of the Nile.
> 
> Jokes aside, they are very ordinary sounding tubes. Keeps you warm in the cold russian winters. What else do you expect for that price. You'd be lucky it even produce any music !
> 
> ...



The (only?) time I found them amusing was when I played Shostakovich's Leningrad by the Leningrad Philharmonic led by Mravinsky, old Melodia recording remastered, probably. Team Russia rocks!

Honestly I think they are better than many cheap 6080s in many ways. I don't regret getting them ($25 a pair shipped from Ukraine) but it is in a different league and need to be judged by a different standard.


----------



## Galapac

I have a pair of Sovtek 6H13C from 1972 that I haven’t rolled in yet but I am assuming they would be along the lines of the Svetlanas.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> The (only?) time I found them amusing was when I played Shostakovich's Leningrad by the Leningrad Philharmonic led by Mravinsky, old Melodia recording remastered, probably. Team Russia rocks!
> 
> Honestly I think they are better than many cheap 6080s in many ways. I don't regret getting them ($25 a pair shipped from Ukraine) but it is in a different league and need to be judged by a different standard.



Wait till you listen to Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture. Don't forget they are the stock tubes in Elise and Euforia.



Galapac said:


> I have a pair of Sovtek 6H13C from 1972 that I haven’t rolled in yet but I am assuming they would be along the lines of the Svetlanas.



I believe so. I have 6 x Svetlana 6h13c at one time to use in GOTL - 4 x 6h13c. The only russian tubes that I have more are the Fotons. I have 7 !


----------



## UntilThen

Fact is I've stop chasing tubes and pretty soon I'll stop chasing amps and headphones. 

I will however start chasing Tidal HiFi catalog.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

hp4fun said:


> Tried Google but not much info. What's the diff and/or history of a2293, cv4079 and cv 8089?


A2293 was the first designation, CV4079 was introduced as a later military designation, much like the GEC 6AS7G which was first assigned A1834 then CV2523 later. A2293 tend to have the older style black plates, but there are also 'newer' ones with orange/yellow GEC stickers. The CV8089 was the final military designation introduced around the 80's. I am not sure why they changed the military designations, but there is a similar phenomenon with the GEC 6080; earlier is CV2984, later is CV4005.


----------



## UntilThen

How's everyone doing. I'm still waiting to get to my LF339. I may even get the LF339i before getting rid of the LF339.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> How's everyone doing. I'm still waiting to get to my LF339. I may even get the LF339i before getting rid of the LF339.


You will have two 339!🤣?
Doing great, the 339 keeps me fun while confined near Paris!😅
I am still waiting on my Telefunken EF86 red tip from Germany, ordered nearly a month ago! I really am eager to try my diy adapters.
It's good you stopped chasing tubes! I still buy some because I am finding still some good deals here and there.
I just bought six Fivre 6c5g, just because they were cheap!


----------



## telecaster

Oh and now I am aiming at a LCD4 in the future. At 200ohm it should pair well with 339. Or maybe just get the LCD2 for a fifth of that amount!


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> You will have two 339!🤣?
> Doing great, the 339 keeps me fun while confined near Paris!😅
> I am still waiting on my Telefunken EF86 red tip from Germany, ordered nearly a month ago! I really am eager to try my diy adapters.
> It's good you stopped chasing tubes! I still buy some because I am finding still some good deals here and there.
> I just bought six Fivre 6c5g, just because they were cheap!



I'll have one LF339 and one LF339i for a week together, then the LF339 will go to another happy owner because that unit is slightly upgraded and in tip top shape ! I traded it plus some cash for a Schiit Mjolnir 2. Now I'm getting a 2 months old LF339i in black and sizzlingly new. 

I may have said I have stopped chasing tubes but who am I kidding? Now buying some nice tubes for Mjolnir 2. Also thinking of getting a new pair of Mullard 6080 and yes I'll be getting back all my GEC 6as7g(s) in 3 months time from my dear friend @paramesh. For someone whom I'l just met on the internet, he is one hell of guy. Now we talk on the phone and I've not met a nicer person. Someday, I'm going to India to visit him and he's coming to Australia to visit me !



telecaster said:


> Oh and now I am aiming at a LCD4 in the future. At 200ohm it should pair well with 339. Or maybe just get the LCD2 for a fifth of that amount!



I've the LCD-3f and LCD-X and both sound great on LF339. Now most will tell you that those planners won't sound good on an OTL amp but LF339 is not ordinary OTL amp. Yuking says it will handle headphones from 32 to 600 ohms. Well I can verify that my planar magnetics sound as good with LF339 as it does on my Violectric v280, Questyle CMA Twelve, Woo Audio Wa22, Schiit Mjolnir 2. Just different sonic signatures ! Under driven? Absolutely not.

LCD-4 is my aim. Probably the latter part of this year. I have just gotten the He1000se and I've not heard it with Oblivion and LF339 yet because those gear are in my other home 300 kms away.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I'll have one LF339 and one LF339i for a week together, then the LF339 will go to another happy owner because that unit is slightly upgraded and in tip top shape ! I traded it plus some cash for a Schiit Mjolnir 2. Now I'm getting a 2 months old LF339i in black and sizzlingly new.
> 
> I may have said I have stopped chasing tubes but who am I kidding? Now buying some nice tubes for Mjolnir 2. Also thinking of getting a new pair of Mullard 6080 and yes I'll be getting back all my GEC 6as7g(s) in 3 months time from my dear friend @paramesh. For someone whom I'l just met on the internet, he is one hell of guy. Now we talk on the phone and I've not met a nicer person. Someday, I'm going to India to visit him and he's coming to Australia to visit me !
> 
> ...


Good news on the GEC, sometimes we meet some incredible human beings making this journey all the more worthwhile isn't it!? 
Good to hear about the LCD, i want to have a bass buddy for my beloved hd800s and the audeze might just be the ticket. I can have the LCD2 pretty cheap, but the TOTLer in me is gonna chase that LCD4 if I don't get it!
I am impatient to hear your impressions on the he1000 with 339 buddy!😊


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> Good news on the GEC, sometimes we meet some incredible human beings making this journey all the more worthwhile isn't it!?
> Good to hear about the LCD, i want to have a bass buddy for my beloved hd800s and the audeze might just be the ticket. I can have the LCD2 pretty cheap, but the TOTLer in me is gonna chase that LCD4 if I don't get it!
> I am impatient to hear your impressions on the he1000 with 339 buddy!😊



Arrr... I am thinking about an used LCD-3f for $1k (negotiating both locally and in another forum), but now maybe I should stop negotiating and just think about LCD-4......


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Good news on the GEC, sometimes we meet some incredible human beings making this journey all the more worthwhile isn't it!?
> Good to hear about the LCD, i want to have a bass buddy for my beloved hd800s and the audeze might just be the ticket. I can have the LCD2 pretty cheap, but the TOTLer in me is gonna chase that LCD4 if I don't get it!
> I am impatient to hear your impressions on the he1000 with 339 buddy!😊



Making some great friends have been the most exciting part of my headphone journey. I have a lot of real life close friends but there are some on Head-Fi where I have instant bond with, purely because of similar interest.

I had a LCD-2f, bought new. Wouldn't have sold it if I didn't get the LCD-3f. LCD-2f is very good and don't be tempted by what I'm to say .... the LCD-3f is just better and so is the LCD-4.  

I too am curious about the He1000se with LF339 but if LCD-X (20 ohms 95 dB) sounded good with it, I don't see why not with HE1000se (35 ohms 96 dB) .



hp4fun said:


> Arrr... I am thinking about an used LCD-3f for $1k (negotiating both locally and in another forum), but now maybe I should stop negotiating and just think about LCD-4......



Some friends of mine actually prefer the LCD-3f over the LCD-4. They say the 3 bass is stronger and more spread out. For my ears, it depends on which amp they are partner with. With the Auris Nirvana, LCD4 is perfect. With LCD3 on that same amp, it becomes a bit bloated but that is doing a straight A/B switching the 4 to the 3. So I can hear the difference immediately. However when the amp is switch to the more transparent and linear Auris Euterpe, then LCD3 seems a better match than LCD4.  

So before you ditched the 3 for the 4, consider the rest of your gear. Or you could be like me and have a few amps and a few headphones and keep the economy going.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Making some great friends have been the most exciting part of my headphone journey. I have a lot of real life close friends but there are some on Head-Fi where I have instant bond with, purely because of similar interest.
> 
> I had a LCD-2f, bought new. Wouldn't have sold it if I didn't get the LCD-3f. LCD-2f is very good and don't be tempted by what I'm to say .... the LCD-3f is just better and so is the LCD-4.
> 
> ...


To Until Then: you raise the interesting points of variety and matching. If all headphones sounded alike, only one would be necessary. Also, just as different seats/tables at concert halls/clubs present different acoustics/perspectives on a musical performance, so do different headphones. Plus, at least for me, there is an optimal amplifier for each headphone: e.g. LP / Gjallarhorn; BHC 1.1 / ZMF Auteur.....


----------



## hp4fun

Aussies, have you ordered from this guy before? Looks like quality cables. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Hea...-MX4-3-2C-4Z-Balanced-Air-Series/392817911074


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> To Until Then: you raise the interesting points of variety and matching. If all headphones sounded alike, only one would be necessary. Also, just as different seats/tables at concert halls/clubs present different acoustics/perspectives on a musical performance, so do different headphones. Plus, at least for me, there is an optimal amplifier for each headphone: e.g. LP / Gjallarhorn; BHC 1.1 / ZMF Auteur.....



So I am not alone then. I feel quite sane.   My amps and headphones are in my signature.

I was at the shop and the measurement guy ask me if I was listening to gear or to music. I said I'm listening to both. One is not complete without the other.  

One could also argue that you're listening to music if you use an Apple earbud with your iPhone but is the experience the same?


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Aussies, have you ordered from this guy before? Looks like quality cables.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Hea...-MX4-3-2C-4Z-Balanced-Air-Series/392817911074



Nope don't look good enough.  Never believe in spending too much on cables but Forza makes nice flexible ones for not too much. I have 3 cables in their top range from them and I recommend it highly as value for money and quality.
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/category.php?id_category=36


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> So I am not alone then. I feel quite sane.   My amps and headphones are in my signature.
> 
> I was at the shop and the measurement guy ask me if I was listening to gear or to music. I said I'm listening to both. One is not complete without the other.
> 
> One could also argue that you're listening to music if you use an Apple earbud with your iPhone but is the experience the same?


When I experience a serendipitous matching of gear reproducing music, “one is not complete without the other”. In fact, I’m listening through gear to music...sensory detection which prompts emotional “experience”...


----------



## UntilThen

@jonathan c  brilliantly stated. Shakespeare could not have said it better.  You sure you're not William?


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> @jonathan c  brilliantly stated. Shakespeare could not have said it better.  You sure you're not William?


Thank you but I am not. However, if the Bard were a head-fier, he would advise that you choose gear “As You Like It”, and that efforts to apply “Measure For Measure” to the listening experience are “A Comedy of Errors” which would affront many but be “Much Ado About Nothing”.


----------



## UntilThen

Hahaha I'm impressed. We need posters such as you. Would make Head-Fi more interesting. The question is 'to be or not to be' and I chose 'to be' because there's much to do in head-fi. My time is not yet because I'm UntilThen.... till the next amp or headphone or until those men comes with the white straitjacket.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Hahaha I'm impressed. We need posters such as you. Would make Head-Fi more interesting. The question is 'to be or not to be' and I chose 'to be' because there's much to do in head-fi. My time is not yet because I'm UntilThen.... till the next amp or headphone or until those men comes with the white straitjacket.


Some time ago, I did comment in a thread that you may have seen (6SN7 or LP): “tu-be or not tu-be....”


----------



## telecaster

My DIY EF86 adapter are working! Sounds good for the first time firing those red tip EF86 Telefunken.
Happy as fck! 

Those are adapters from Yuking and I bought some ceramic sockets from the bay. Carrefully wiring internally in order to not die or blow the amp. I did wire the pentode Grid 2 and Grid 3 to the anode. Both ground are soldered to the metal case of the adapter too and the amp ground pin.


----------



## UntilThen

Telecaster, that's an all Telefunken show and your name starts with Tele too.  Impressed with your adapter adapting skills and you change your volume potentiometer too. Looks smooth. Your LF339i looks really good. I've a good mind when I get the LF339i to send it 'The Factory Audio' for a lot of upgrade. Like give it some serious steroids.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Making some great friends have been the most exciting part of my headphone journey. I have a lot of real life close friends but there are some on Head-Fi where I have instant bond with, purely because of similar interest.
> 
> I had a LCD-2f, bought new. Wouldn't have sold it if I didn't get the LCD-3f. LCD-2f is very good and don't be tempted by what I'm to say .... the LCD-3f is just better and so is the LCD-4.
> 
> ...


I think I might go for the latest lcd3 new instead of the LCD4. In france' the LCD4 is too expensive, and i always buy my headphone new, that is just my OCD. So Lcd3 it is! Gonna buy that new when I find. A good deal. I can't wait!


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Telecaster, that's an all Telefunken show and your name starts with Tele too.  Impressed with your adapter adapting skills and you change your volume potentiometer too. Looks smooth. Your LF339i looks really good. I've a good mind when I get the LF339i to send it 'The Factory Audio' for a lot of upgrade. Like give it some serious steroids.


Yes you can upgrade your amp a little 😜, it doesn't hurt actually! Non inductive resistors is a must. You can switch the output caps for Better sounding one too.
That is i think. A great advantage of the clean internal wiring. It's both beautiful and easy to work on, it is so logically laid out. Factory Audio is a custom shop near you?😃


----------



## UntilThen

I brought my Glenn OTL amp to http://www.thefactoryaudio.com to replace all the 7 tube sockets (worn out due to excessive tube rolling) and also some caps and resistors - Vishay I think. Came back all renewed. That's when I ask the engineer if he listen to the amp and he said no. I was astonished ! I said, how do you know it works then. He lead me to the work bench and set up my amp to the Oscilloscopes and then show me the waves. That's how I know it works, he said. Further he famously declared, 'Don't ask me whether McIntosh or Audio Note sound better, that's for you to decide'. 

True enough when I got home and tried my Glenn OTL amp, it works just fine and sounded better.


----------



## hp4fun

I got Amperex E80F today. Compared to Mullard EF86, initial experience was hard to tell -- similar in most cases but also had a different feeling. Driver tubes were 4 x CV4079.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> I got Amperex E80F today. Compared to Mullard EF86, initial experience was hard to tell -- similar in most cases but also had a different feeling. Driver tubes were 4 x CV4079.


I was trying to pick up a second pair on eBay about a week ago,  now I know who outbid me, lol. Was that you?


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 19, 2021)

Galapac said:


> I was trying to pick up a second pair on eBay about a week ago,  now I know who outbid me, lol. Was that you?



If you highest bidding price was $31.99, yes it is very likely me. But even if this is the case, please, peace, peace......
After watching Tenet, I am sure going back in time does not help much, so let's make more coordinate actions in the future


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> If you highest bidding price was $31.99, yes it is very likely me. But even if this is the case, please, peace, peace......
> After watching Tenet, I am sure going back in time does not help much, so let's make more coordinate actions in the future


It’s all good. I have a set price I will pay and no more. There will be others. I do like these a lot and since I use them all the time I am looking for a backup pair. Speaking of Tenet, I need to watch that movie a couple more times to wrap my head around it all.


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> If you highest bidding price was $31.99, yes it is very likely me. But even if this is the case, please, peace, peace......
> After watching Tenet, I am sure going back in time does not help much, so let's make more coordinate actions in the future



Replying myself and continue the discussion on E80F vs EF86.

Maybe because E80F is nos, it sound a bit blend compared to the EF86. Need more burn-in time?

That said, my GEC CV4079s are also NOS (if the seller did not lie), so maybe I need to try other E80Fs. Telefunken for example (but I don't want to buy fake tubes!!!)


----------



## UntilThen

@hp4fun  some discussions here on E80F vs EF86,
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...ne-using-e80f-or-6084-instead-of-ef86.675861/


----------



## UntilThen

Excited my LF339i with RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 7236 is being send out tomorrow to me. Including stock tubes !


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I brought my Glenn OTL amp to http://www.thefactoryaudio.com to replace all the 7 tube sockets (worn out due to excessive tube rolling) and also some caps and resistors - Vishay I think. Came back all renewed. That's when I ask the engineer if he listen to the amp and he said no. I was astonished ! I said, how do you know it works then. He lead me to the work bench and set up my amp to the Oscilloscopes and then show me the waves. That's how I know it works, he said. Further he famously declared, 'Don't ask me whether McIntosh or Audio Note sound better, that's for you to decide'.
> 
> True enough when I got home and tried my Glenn OTL amp, it works just fine and sounded better.


Replacing the socket for excessive tube rolling?! Now that is a serious proof of tube rolling commitment! 
Nice you  refreshed your beloved amp, it's nice to have a good tech to work on those stuff. As I do it myself I always have to read a lot to relearn the basic every time I open a live tube amp!


----------



## telecaster (Jan 20, 2021)

Galapac said:


> It’s all good. I have a set price I will pay and no more. There will be others. I do like these a lot and since I use them all the time I am looking for a backup pair. Speaking of Tenet, I need to watch that movie a couple more times to wrap my head around it all.


You make me curious about those Amperex E80F hehe! Hehe E80F from Amperex is making the curiosity grows in me! TENET ^^
It's actually a satanist reference :


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> You make me curious about those Amperex E80F hehe! Hehe E80F from Amperex is making the curiosity grows in me! TENET ^^
> It's actually a satanist reference :


It can be...but in a broader sense it is the beliefs or principles of any given philosophy or religion.


----------



## hp4fun

Still eyeing a pair of TS 6sj7gt mesh.

And someone got this for cheap! Why I did not see them...... I have been banging my head after I found this in "sold listing"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-6SJ7gt-Tung-Sol-Tubes-Super-Strong-Matched-Pair-/284152757706


----------



## telecaster (Jan 20, 2021)

Galapac said:


> It can be...but in a broader sense it is the beliefs or principles of any given philosophy or religion.


Because they don't believe in god they love the numerology, magic of words, superstitions etc...


----------



## telecaster (Jan 20, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Still eyeing a pair of TS 6sj7gt mesh.
> 
> And someone got this for cheap! Why I did not see them...... I have been banging my head after I found this in "sold listing"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-6SJ7gt-Tung-Sol-Tubes-Super-Strong-Matched-Pair-/284152757706


I have a good pair i bought at the begining of the 339 hype, it was cheap, and a pair i found cheap way later, but those tubes looks so old! They sound the same to me, they are used.
I always thought the Tungsol appears from time to time, did you have the alerts on your ebay?

For me it's the 5998 i can't seem to be able to get!😃


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> I have a good pair i bought at the begining of the 339 hype, it was cheap, and a pair i found cheap way later, but those tubes looks so old! They sound the same to me, they are used.
> I always thought the Tungsol appears from time to time, did you have the alerts on your ebay?
> 
> For me it's the 5998 i can't seem to be able to get!😃



For some unknown reasons ebay email cannot reach me -- can't find even in spam.

Yes TS but most of the listings are more expensive than they should. Sub 50 for a pair is fair imho.

But there is no fairness in tube world! If I can travel in time, I will bury a box of Telefunken 6080 in my past and dig it up now.


----------



## telecaster (Jan 21, 2021)

The Telefunken 6080 are really worth seeking out in my opinion. I still need to evaluate them but when I AB them with the prized GEC 6as7g that was my favorite due to their musicality, warm and transparency, the Telefunken seems more musical and more transparent! Switching back to GEC and the voices seems more grainy. Imaging seems less airy. I really need to listen more but those Telefunken are just unbelievable tubes!
For me, with HD800S :
GEC 6as7g> GEC 6080>Bendix slotted 6080>7236 Cetron>US 6as7g>russian 6as7g
For some reason I really don't favor the RCA 6as7g. I do t find them that warm or bassy, they are just veiled and not airy at all to me.
For the TFK 6080, do seek the gray plates, because the black plates are a little bit temperamental at startup with EF86. The grey plates have no issue at all.


----------



## Bruc3

telecaster said:


> For some reason I really don't favor the RCA 6as7g. I do t find them that warm or bassy, they are just veiled and not airy at all to me.



I recently just picked up the RCA 6as7g, sounds like your impression is the same as mine. Just a very boring tube with lack of detail and rolled off treble and no dynamics.


----------



## hp4fun

Bruc3 said:


> I recently just picked up the RCA 6as7g, sounds like your impression is the same as mine. Just a very boring tube with lack of detail and rolled off treble and no dynamics.



It is like Ford -- cheap and has tons of power on paper, but perform terribly in reality. 

Some Fords are better than others, though.


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 21, 2021)

Tube noise: is it microphonic? How to remove it (other than buying new pairs or different tubes)? Or will it gone after heating for a few hours?

Not sure it is my EF86 or the CV4079. Will roll different ones and see.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> The Telefunken 6080 are really worth seeking out in my opinion. I still need to evaluate them but when I AB them with the prized GEC 6as7g that was my favorite due to their musicality, warm and transparency, the Telefunken seems more musical and more transparent! Switching back to GEC and the voices seems more grainy. Imaging seems less airy. I really need to listen more but those Telefunken are just unbelievable tubes!
> For me, with HD800S :
> GEC 6as7g> GEC 6080>Bendix slotted 6080>7236 Cetron>US 6as7g>russian 6as7g
> For some reason I really don't favor the RCA 6as7g. I do t find them that warm or bassy, they are just veiled and not airy at all to me.
> For the TFK 6080, do seek the gray plates, because the black plates are a little bit temperamental at startup with EF86. The grey plates have no issue at all.



My 4 top power tubes are:- GEC 6as7g, Tung Sol 5998, Bendix 6080wb and GEC 6080 with Cetron 7236 and Mullard 6080 a close 5th and 6th. Use to like the Chatham 6as7g too but I sold it.

RCA 6as7g is a warm, dark tone. If you don't favour that you won't like it. Others might like it to tame their bright headphone. As you can see it's not my fav but for casual listening when I'm doing something else, it's ok.  It's like the HD650 which I hardly use now but occasionally when I use it, I find it ok but.... I've headphones here that I rather use, particularly the planars.

LF339i arriving Monday !


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 21, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Tube noise: is it microphonic? How to remove it (other than buying new pairs or different tubes)? Or will it gone after heating for a few hours?
> 
> Not sure it is my EF86 or the CV4079. Will roll different ones and see.



LF339 is erratic. I have a pair of Mullard 6sj7gt that will not have sound on one channel. The left... Once I switch them around, I get perfect stereo. Go figure. This is with repeated attempts. It's not the tubes clearly. Don't know what it is.

I feel microphonics are usually cause by adapters. My EF86 are use with Yuking's beautiful adapters. Somedays when I roll them in, it hums. Other times, it's pure silence.

Bendix 6080wb are microphonic on my Wa22 but not on my LF339. Go figure ! It's not just LF339. Wa22 too with some tubes. Well with tubes amps you have to live with this except my previous Studio Six ...... it is consistently quiet with all tubes and at whatever volume with no music playing. Plug in 4 headphones and no voltage drop. Power remains constant. I only wish it had a bit more power like the LF339.... 339 is quite a powerful beast. However one's transformer coupled, the other OTL.

For complete quietness, go with a solid state like my v280 or Questyle CMA 12.  Even my Schiit Mjolnir 2 is quiet.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Tube noise: is it microphonic? How to remove it (other than buying new pairs or different tubes)? Or will it gone after heating for a few hours?
> 
> Not sure it is my EF86 or the CV4079. Will roll different ones and see.


Are you talking about the ringing sound when you tap the amp or the tubes? Stop doing that.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Are you talking about the ringing sound when you tap the amp or the tubes? Stop doing that.



Oh, no no. that's OSD. I mean some random static noise coming from the tube. Not always but occasionally at different length.

Also i see microphonic == humming all the time. apparently I did not hear it before.


----------



## UntilThen

I have 5 amps here:- Questyle CMA Twelve, Violectric v280, Woo Audio Wa22, Schiit Mjolnir 2 and the SMSL SP200. Have to make the last one font size small. 

...and yet I keep looking at the door and hoping the LF339i will pop in today.....


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 22, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> My 4 top power tubes are:- GEC 6as7g, Tung Sol 5998, Bendix 6080wb and GEC 6080 with Cetron 7236 and Mullard 6080 a close 5th and 6th. Use to like the Chatham 6as7g too but I sold it.
> 
> RCA 6as7g is a warm, dark tone. If you don't favour that you won't like it. Others might like it to tame their bright headphone. As you can see it's not my fav but for casual listening when I'm doing something else, it's ok.  It's like the HD650 which I hardly use now but occasionally when I use it, I find it ok but.... I've headphones here that I rather use, particularly the planars.
> 
> LF339i arriving Monday !



I suspect it is because EF86 has too much gain, so I hear the CV 4079 heat noise. After switching to E80F, I don't hear it (even after switching to high volume).

My EF86+TS 5998 combo is also quiet.

Edit: I was wrong. I think I just got a noisy EF86.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I suspect it is because EF86 has too much gain



No need to suspect. It's true that the EF86 is a high gain preamp tube. Use your volume knob on the LF339i judiciously.
https://www.thetubestore.com/ef86-tube-review


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> My 4 top power tubes are:- GEC 6as7g, Tung Sol 5998, Bendix 6080wb and GEC 6080 with Cetron 7236 and Mullard 6080 a close 5th and 6th. Use to like the Chatham 6as7g too but I sold it.
> 
> RCA 6as7g is a warm, dark tone. If you don't favour that you won't like it. Others might like it to tame their bright headphone. As you can see it's not my fav but for casual listening when I'm doing something else, it's ok.  It's like the HD650 which I hardly use now but occasionally when I use it, I find it ok but.... I've headphones here that I rather use, particularly the planars.
> 
> LF339i arriving Monday !


Good that your new amp is coming soon!
What I mean about the RCA, is that I have the HD800S, that is for most people a trebly headphone! But with the RCA, and in comparison with all of the above tubes, they are average sounding tube to my humble opinion ^^


----------



## telecaster (Jan 22, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> I suspect it is because EF86 has too much gain, so I hear the CV 4079 heat noise. After switching to E80F, I don't hear it (even after switching to high volume).
> 
> My EF86+TS 5998 combo is also quiet.
> 
> Edit: I was wrong. I think I just got a noisy EF86.



EF86 are hit and miss, some can be noisy. That is what I read, and my experience in general with small 9 pin glass tubes. All brand and quality can be noisy if unlucky! But the selected quality types usually are better specs so maybe less prone to shift and noise. That is the case for the red tip Telefunken EF86 which are selected quality for medical electronics.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> LF339 is erratic. I have a pair of Mullard 6sj7gt that will not have sound on one channel. The left... Once I switch them around, I get perfect stereo. Go figure. This is with repeated attempts. It's not the tubes clearly. Don't know what it is.
> 
> I feel microphonics are usually cause by adapters. My EF86 are use with Yuking's beautiful adapters. Somedays when I roll them in, it hums. Other times, it's pure silence.
> 
> ...


I would be a little bit concerned if your LF339 is not perfectly dual mono/symetrically identical. If the tube only work on one channel, it means the socket is wired differently. That I am sure is not a correct LF339 behaviour. You will be able to test that with your upcoming 339i anyway ^^

Also I never heard about Bendix 6080 getting microphonic, they are so massively built! Are you sure it's not the other small tubes in the WA22 that are?

In general tubes can be finicky, and that is why the quality of the tubes is of such importance! Sound is one thing with tube, but reliability is also an important factor with them hehe!


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> I would be a little bit concerned if your LF339 is not perfectly dual mono/symetrically identical. If the tube only work on one channel, it means the socket is wired differently. That I am sure is not a correct LF339 behaviour. You will be able to test that with your upcoming 339i anyway ^^
> 
> Also I never heard about Bendix 6080 getting microphonic, they are so massively built! Are you sure it's not the other small tubes in the WA22 that are?



I have to stress that is only with that pair of Mullard 6sj7gt. Doesn't happen with any of my other drivers, including the NEC 6sj7gt or Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plates. That's what puzzles me. 

Can't test the Mullard 6sj7gt in the incoming LF339i because those tubes are in my other home which I can't get to now. 

Nope very sure it's not my driver tubes in Wa22. My drivers are pristine and with 5998 or GEC 6080 on Wa22 no problem.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I have to stress that is only with that pair of Mullard 6sj7gt. Doesn't happen with any of my other drivers, including the NEC 6sj7gt or Tung Sol 6sj7gt mesh plates. That's what puzzles me.
> 
> Can't test the Mullard 6sj7gt in the incoming LF339i because those tubes are in my other home which I can't get to now.
> 
> Nope very sure it's not my driver tubes in Wa22. My drivers are pristine and with 5998 or GEC 6080 on Wa22 no problem.


So maybe it's a bad pair of tube, but it seems very stange to say the least. It's possible the wiring is different though, on the 6SJ7 version of the 339, some pins can be strapped together in order to convert the pentode to triode mode. I have seen the internal photos of that 339 version. 

Ok for the Bendix, I always thought they were so heavy and solid sounding, that is why I never would have guess they can ring microphonics! ^^


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> So maybe it's a bad pair of tube, but it seems very stange to say the least. It's possible the wiring is different though, on the 6SJ7 version of the 339, some pins can be strapped together in order to convert the pentode to triode mode. I have seen the internal photos of that 339 version.
> 
> Ok for the Bendix, I always thought they were so heavy and solid sounding, that is why I never would have guess they can ring microphonics! ^^



No it's not a bad pair of tubes. It's one of my best pair in fact. It was brand new and NOS. It's only when one of them is in the left channel. When I swap both tubes from left to right, bingo perfect stereo and sound like a million bucks. The amp is not a problem either. Seller knows electronics and have upgraded the inside with better caps and resistor under Yuking's supervision. That is how I know the amp is perfect. Tubes are perfect. It's probably ghost !  

My Bendix pair was new when I got it. I have use it on Elise, Euforia and LF339 without any issues. On Wa22, then I notice some microphonics. Yes the Wa22 sounds wonderful and silent with other power tubes. Believe me, I've been through more tube amps and tubes than most people. Including ALO Audio Studio Sic which uses 6V6 tubes. 

Anyway, aside from those odd incidents, I'm very happy with my present tube amps. If they are noisy or I don't like it, they would have been disposed of already.


----------



## hp4fun

Mamma Mia!

I just fixed my eBay notification last night and see what I got today!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MATCH-PAIR...6AS7-421A-GRAPHITE-PLATE-TUBES-6/303857003810

Great price 

I am breaking my bank now, so maybe I should turn off the notification immediately......


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Mamma Mia!
> 
> I just fixed my eBay notification last night and see what I got today!
> 
> ...


Score! Enjoy them ^^


----------



## telecaster

When is it too much? In this case the GEC :


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> When is it too much? In this case the GEC :



Great collection!

I don't know. I sweared a few times "this is the last pair i buy and no more, damn it!". Then I got 5998, 7236, Mullard 6080, CV4079, Bendix 6080WB.

I guess I will stop here for a while since the GEC 6AS7G brown base are too expensive. 

I don't think I will love Bendix 6080WB much more than the CV4079, from my reading online, but the price was good, and there is almost no fake graphite cross column 6080.


----------



## Galapac

All of us at TBA (Tube Buyer's Anonymous) Hi, I'm Galapac and I have 10 shoe boxes of tubes and I cannot quit...I keep telling myself just this last time..... I tell my wife it could be worse...I could be gambling, drinking, cheating, etc....lol.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm just about to embark on reclaiming and rebuying 6as7 / 6080. First to buy back my three GEC 6as7g and one GEC U52 from Paramesh.  I won't disclose what else I'm buying because eyes are watching and prices will be inflated.


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> All of us at TBA (Tube Buyer's Anonymous) Hi, I'm Galapac and I have 10 shoe boxes of tubes and I cannot quit...I keep telling myself just this last time..... I tell my wife it could be worse...I could be gambling, drinking, cheating, etc....lol.


Haha, Hello Galapac.
My name is Telecaster, and I am a Tube Buyer... Hahahaha
So true, it's really not that "heavy" in any way ^^


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I'm just about to embark on reclaiming and rebuying 6as7 / 6080. First to buy back my three GEC 6as7g and one GEC U52 from Paramesh.  I won't disclose what else I'm buying because eyes are watching and prices will be inflated.


Yeah we talk about tubes we want here, but we shouldn't actually haha! ^^


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Great collection!
> 
> I don't know. I sweared a few times "this is the last pair i buy and no more, damn it!". Then I got 5998, 7236, Mullard 6080, CV4079, Bendix 6080WB.
> 
> ...


Thanks m8, those tubes won't go anywhere, and there will be fair price for the true tube hunters out there, don't worry! You can first appreciate during numerous and lovely hours of beautiful music all the tubes you already have for sure! Comparing them, enjoying them, that's half the fun of the 339 actually!

Me I am completely guilty, I am thinking about buying another headphones so I can enjoy other tube pairing haha!
But as I am a real 339 fan, I will stick to it. At least that is the state I am in right now!
(Don't talk me into the AKG1000 with Leben 300X! Or other headphones that require a speaker amp! ^^)


----------



## UntilThen

One consolation is people are moving in the direction of EL34, KT88 headphone amps. That means less competition on 6as7 / 6080.  With regard to headphones requiring speaker amps, there will be a HE6se for me later to be driven by Sansui amp off the speaker taps although the headphone out is already herculean. Speakers out will make it Zeus !

I came close to buying a Leben 300 but I say nah.... too many other amps to consider.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Me I am completely guilty, I am thinking about buying another headphones so I can enjoy other tube pairing haha!



Don't be guilty. I always have 4 headphones in my inventory. They just get change from time to time. This is my current line up - HD800 not in the picture. My son borrowed it to play first person shooter games !


----------



## UntilThen

This was my headphones line up in 2017. HD800, LCD-2f, Eikon and Atticus. I love this picture because they look great together and they sounded great at that time. They will still sound great today. I should have kept my headphones. All of them including the Beyer T1.2 which I sold at half price.


----------



## telecaster

It's a shame to let some headphone go. I wish I bought a hd800 back then... I really am eyeing a lcd3, i think it may rock my 339! 
I need some wood on my headphone 😜! Seriously, i really think about some bling. I really love my hd800S as i am really EQ them as much as I want to! They sure kick some bass here hehe. But i want some bling. Your h1000se are beautiful! But i want that heavy bassy audeze in my life! Partly thanks to you mate hehe!


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> All of us at TBA (Tube Buyer's Anonymous) Hi, I'm Galapac and I have 10 shoe boxes of tubes and I cannot quit...I keep telling myself just this last time..... I tell my wife it could be worse...I could be gambling, drinking, cheating, etc....lol.



Isn't buying tubes all about "gambling (on ebay), drinking (the kool aid), cheating (your brain)"?


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Isn't buying tubes all about "gambling (on ebay), drinking (the kool aid), cheating (your brain)"?


Nice!


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> I really love my hd800S



I'll be straight with you here. I love my He1000se, LCD-3f and LCD-X but the other night a friend came over to my place with 2 headphones to try out on my many amps - my place is starting to look a bit like a small head-fi shop !

He brought ZMF Verite Close and HD800S. It was the HD800S driven by Questyle CMA 12 and also by Schiit Mjolnir 2 that really surprised me. The bass was not what I expected. It was impact laden and the soundstage huge. I mean the bass is not like the LCD-3f kind of bass but nevertheless was impactful. I almost wanted to buy a HD800S now but I supposed I should mod my HD800 with the Du Pond mod that I have here.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> I almost wanted to buy a HD800S now but I supposed I should mod my HD800 with the Du Pond mod that I have here.



AFAIK the Super Dupont Resonator (SDR) mod will only help tame the 6k treble spike of the HD800, it wont help with the bass.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

UntilThen said:


> I'll be straight with you here. I love my He1000se, LCD-3f and LCD-X but the other night a friend came over to my place with 2 headphones to try out on my many amps - my place is starting to look a bit like a small head-fi shop !
> 
> He brought ZMF Verite Close and HD800S. It was the HD800S driven by Questyle CMA 12 and also by Schiit Mjolnir 2 that really surprised me. The bass was not what I expected. It was impact laden and the soundstage huge. I mean the bass is not like the LCD-3f kind of bass but nevertheless was impactful. I almost wanted to buy a HD800S now but I supposed I should mod my HD800 with the Du Pond mod that I have here.


Would be interested to hear your thoughts on the super dupont mod; thinking about doing the same to my HD800. I feel like I don't mind the 'problems' it has right now but that's only because I haven't heard it another way. I do prefer it over the HD800S for sure, I think there are too many compromises on the bass, treble and soundstage.


----------



## roshambo

I've heard the HD800S and prefer my HD800+SDR. The bass is cleaner and it doesn't muck with what makes the headphone good. Depending on what tubes MJ2 had the bass can have very good extension and you can EQ some bass back into the HD800, just don't EQ the mids or treble. If they're still too bright the Dekoni Elite Velour pads will darken the HD800 more, although it changes the staging and is a major change to the headphone's signature sound. The argument could be made if you're willing to go that far maybe you should just be listening to an HD6XX/650. I'm still fighting that one out in my head.


----------



## UntilThen

tintinsnowydog said:


> Would be interested to hear your thoughts on the super dupont mod; thinking about doing the same to my HD800. I feel like I don't mind the 'problems' it has right now but that's only because I haven't heard it another way. I do prefer it over the HD800S for sure, I think there are too many compromises on the bass, treble and soundstage.



I don't know. I am reluctant to super Dupont it even though it's reversible. After I savagely mod the HD650 once, I told myself never to mod another headphone again. The original HD800 is beautiful for what it does. I wouldn't want to change it. Even I do, then I will get a HD800S instead. Btw I back out of the HD800S deal because a trade did not materialise. Anyway I have enough of headphones here to keep me spinning.


----------



## roshambo

UntilThen said:


> I don't know. I am reluctant to super Dupont it even though it's reversible. After I savagely mod the HD650 once, I told myself never to mod another headphone again.



I'd do it. It's trivial to install and you'll wonder how you lived without it. That 6k peak is so painfully fierce on the stock can I've never for 10 seconds looked back.


----------



## UntilThen

roshambo said:


> I'd do it. It's trivial to install and you'll wonder how you lived without it. That 6k peak is so painfully fierce on the stock can I've never for 10 seconds looked back.



Never had an issue with the original HD800. I have warm sounding headphones like the Atticus and an original HD650 and though I also like those, but I just like the way HD800 is. Not that it's my favourite headphone now. I prefer my He1000se, LCD-3f and LCD-X by miles over it. My son has borrowed the HD800 to play first person shooter games. Say he hears every footsteps and sound. He already had the Arya for music but still use the HD800 for some sniper actions. 

However when I get a chance to wrest it back from him, I may give it a go just to satisfy myself.


----------



## telecaster (Jan 23, 2021)

I am testing Roon seriously considering it now, and it is really a streamlined library manager option. The parametric eq per endpoint is a revelation for me. I have a STAX 507 system in my bedroom and i can set an eq only for that output. It transform that shouty Lambda you can never imagine!
If a headphone was flawed in the past, it's now corrected with good software. And when that software is as convenient as no software... It's really a bad headphone transform suddenly into a good one.
I don't eq HD800S with Roon. I use the "music" DSP of my Meridian 861. And the HD800D has incredible bass impact. It only need a bass lift that's about it. I love every bit of the hd800S.

 Only hear it distorts on the most demanding songs like "wish you were gay" by Eilish. But that's some of the most bass demanding music ever produced.

Never the less as it's my only headphone and i eq'd it to my taste i really am in heaven every single time 🐱
Maybe that's just what the HD800 needs, some eq...

I also have mdr z7 for the rare commute, and i still have hd650 cause it's my first high end. But it's not at all on the hd800S level at all. On 339 the hd650 as everyone here I am sure knows it sounds so good, but hd800 is all better. Especially the grainy mids and trebles and bass and impact and soundst.... And so on.

Sorry for the long one but i want the bling, the leather, the metal, the wood!
I want a perfect bass headphone, and from what I read the lcd3 it is. 😊


----------



## roshambo

telecaster said:


> Maybe that's just what the HD800 needs, some eq...
> 
> I want a perfect bass headphone, and from what I read the lcd3 it is.



I think EQ'ing bass on the HD800 is a great idea and I've pretty much always done that. I think EQ'ing treble or mids on it is a bad idea. The spectacular treble and headstage is because the driver is great but also because of careful design that takes into account all the frequency resonances in the cup. You mess with that FR and in my experience you cause a disturbance in the force. 

I've heard LCD series and the Audeze bass is very well extended. I can't deal with planar headstage though, especially the LCD-2/3. The HD6XX/650 are small-ish headstage but the LCD's you have this lack of central placement. Things are very immediate left or immediate right. Drums are spectacular though.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> I want a perfect bass headphone, and from what I read the lcd3 it is. 😊



If lcd3 bass is still not good enough for you then you need a subwoofer.  

Also for those with LF339i, can you output to headphone and preamp out to your amp then speakers at the same time? Is there a switch for this? There were several times I was listening to my headphone but Yggdrasil is connected to 3 amps including my integrated amp. I thought I was getting more bass and texture but realised that I also had the speakers going on.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Thinking of getting a used LCD-3. How does/did it work with the LF339(i)?


I have never heard lcd3 but owned lcd3f and it is a great match.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> If lcd3 bass is still not good enough for you then you need a subwoofer.


Very true) lcd3's bass is the best you can get in HP (i have not heard lcd 4 though).


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> I think I might go for the latest lcd3 new instead of the LCD4. In france' the LCD4 is too expensive, and i always buy my headphone new, that is just my OCD. So Lcd3 it is! Gonna buy that new when I find. A good deal. I can't wait!


I recommend to listen first. Lcd3s are very different from each other. I have just sold my lcd3f. There was something piercing me in the hights. Lcd3f are also very heavy, one may be surprised by how big they are. Apart from that, as i mentioned the latest lcd3f sounds very good with La Figaro.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Extra benefits for using 4 x CV 4079: it works quite well on low impedance hp! This maybe particularly useful for @bpiotrow13
> 
> To use low impedance hp, I have to use LF339i's preamp out to SP200. It is a great combination and takes the advantages of both systems. Nothing wrong with this setup but sometimes less is more. So if we don't have to use another dedicated hp for low impedance hp, we don't.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I have 339 without pre output. It seems that even with sttonger tubes (TS 5998) it is not performing at its best with Empyreans. I will try TS 7236. I have just bought woo wa6 se, maybe this could power meze. If not i guess i would need to sell some gears to finance an amp sufficiently good for meze. Seems i will take a break from my La Figaro for a while.


----------



## Galapac (Jan 23, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Sorry for the long one but i want the bling, the leather, the metal, the wood!
> I want a perfect bass headphone, and from what I read the lcd3 it is.


You know what you are describing?....the ZMF Closed Verite...it has the bling, the leather, the metal, the wood!
But may cost too much in import taxes.

I just received my pair and am breaking them in but first impressions are WOW! I didn't know a closed headphone could sound this good. Great bass extension, warmth without being overbearing, mids that are unmatched and airy highs, it's all there. The soundstage is more intimate than my HD820 but the VC has this holohgraphic quality it imparts on the music, a truly great headphone. Zach is a master of audio engineering.


----------



## UntilThen

UntilThen said:


> I'll be straight with you here. I love my He1000se, LCD-3f and LCD-X but the other night a friend came over to my place with 2 headphones to try out on my many amps - my place is starting to look a bit like a small head-fi shop !
> 
> He brought ZMF Verite Close and HD800S. It was the HD800S driven by Questyle CMA 12 and also by Schiit Mjolnir 2 that really surprised me. The bass was not what I expected. It was impact laden and the soundstage huge. I mean the bass is not like the LCD-3f kind of bass but nevertheless was impactful. I almost wanted to buy a HD800S now but I supposed I should mod my HD800 with the Du Pond mod that I have here.



Don't normally quote myself but just wanted to point out that I heard HD800S and ZMF Verite Close the other night. I commented on the HD800S but not the Verite Close. Glad I heard the Verite Close for myself but no comments from me.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks for this. I have 339 without pre output. It seems that even with sttonger tubes (TS 5998) it is not performing at its best with Empyreans. I will try TS 7236. I have just bought woo wa6 se, maybe this could power meze. If not i guess i would need to sell some gears to finance an amp sufficiently good for meze. Seems i will take a break from my La Figaro for a while.



You had the Wa22 before you bought LF339. Can't see how WA6 SE would be better than the WA22. Heard the Wa6 se quite a while ago. Would prefer the Wa22 over the Wa6 se any day.


----------



## UntilThen

@hp4fun  you ask this question. 'Thinking of getting a used LCD-3. How does/did it work with the LF339(i)?'

Haven't I been talking about my LCD-3f with LF339 all along?


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I recommend to listen first. Lcd3s are very different from each other. I have just sold my lcd3f. There was something piercing me in the hights. Lcd3f are also very heavy, one may be surprised by how big they are. Apart from that, as i mentioned the latest lcd3f sounds very good with La Figaro.



LCD in whatever model will feel heavy if you've not use one before. Now I've used to the Hekse, I still find going back to the LCD-3f and LCD-X ok but then I'm accustomed to it.

You must be very susceptible to top end sparkle because I don't hear many saying that the LCD-3f is too piercing in the highs. It's has more energy in the top end over the Verite Open that is for sure. Piercing I won't call it. We all have our preference so that's ok. Many headphones out there to choose from. The Atticus I once had is certainly more dial back in the top end and might suit you. Never heard the Empyrean so wouldn't know but from reports, I know it's warmer.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Very true) lcd3's bass is the best you can get in HP (i have not heard lcd 4 though).



LCD-3f bass is more spread out, more bloom compared to LCD-4, which is tighter. Overall LCD-4 is just higher and more precise. It is very evident when I listen to both with Qutest feeding Auris Nirvana. I just love LCD-4.

However back home now, I'm enjoying LCD-3f and LCD-X. Someday these 2 will be traded for a LCD-4.  And now in the LCD-4 thread they are speculating that a new model is coming out but I think that is pure speculation. I sure hope they don't discontinue LCD-4 because I like it the way it is.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Jan 23, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> You had the Wa22 before you bought LF339. Can't see how WA6 SE would be better than the WA22. Heard the Wa6 se quite a while ago. Would prefer the Wa22 over the Wa6 se any day.


Good point, but at the time i owned wa22 i had lcd3f and it was not a good match for me For various reasons i decided to sell lcd 3f and bought Empyrians once i got a good opportunity.

The reason i have not bought wa22 again is that i do not want to go into balanced system as for now. Will try wa6se (which i also got at good price) and will decide what to do next.

It is hard to listen to new gear nowadays, the only option is to buy used gear at good price and sale it if you do not like it.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> If lcd3 bass is still not good enough for you then you need a subwoofer.
> 
> Also for those with LF339i, can you output to headphone and preamp out to your amp then speakers at the same time? Is there a switch for this? There were several times I was listening to my headphone but Yggdrasil is connected to 3 amps including my integrated amp. I thought I was getting more bass and texture but realised that I also had the speakers going on.



No switch. They can be used at the same time but I am not sure if this is the design. In my other headphone amp that has a preamp out, I need to select the output.

Also not sure it is my problem only. The preamp gain seems too high for my LF 339 and I can hear the noise floor from the speaker system. 

I previous described this as the ground loop issue. But the noise floor is still there when input to LF 339i is disconnected.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> You must be very susceptible to top end sparkle because I don't hear many saying that the LCD-3f is too piercing in the highs. It's has more energy in the top end over the Verite Open that is for sure. Piercing I won't call it. We all have our preference so that's ok. Many headphones out there to choose from. The Atticus I once had is certainly more dial back in the top end and might suit you. Never heard the Empyrean so wouldn'


This is true, although i am not alone in saying new lcd3f are sometimes harsh/piercing whatever you call it. Just to be clear: lcd3f are not harsh generally, it is just sometimes they can be a bit sharp and i listen to trumpets a lot where it is maybe more visible. Meze has probably stronger hights than lcd 3, but are never harsh.


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> Good point, but at the time i owned wa22 i had lcd3f and it was not a good match For various reasons i decided to sell lcd 3f and bought Empyrians onceni got a good opportunity.
> 
> The reason i have not bought wa22 again is that i do not want to go into balanced system as for now. Will try wa6se (which i also got at good price) and will decide what to do next.
> 
> It is hard to listen to new gear nowadays, the only option is to buy used gear at good price and sale it if you do not like it.



If youA few posts in this thread mentioned you can pair a OTL with a SS amp. A (technically) super linear amp like THX 789 or SP200 can do a good job without adding too much color to the OTL. 

If you still have access to the wa22, you can try if this improve the experience of meze (a low impedance hp).


----------



## UntilThen

I have several amps here with preamp out capabilities that I'm not so concerned with the LF339i preamp out finesse.  Now the problem is to decide which preamp out to use.  if I need a preamp. At the moment I'm feeding Yggdrasil to the Redgum amp to drive my speakers. Using the Questyle means I have a remote control lol. Or I could go Yggy > Mjolnir > Redgum. Was even thinking of getting a Schiit Freya or some other dedicated preamp but I don't really need it. 

My main curiosity is to sit LF339 and LF339i side by side, with the same drivers and power tubes and do a comparison. Will I hear anything different? Could be the LF339i is newer and has less hours on it. Could be expectation bias. Well I will know soon because it's supposed to come day after tomorrow.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Don't normally quote myself but just wanted to point out that I heard HD800S and ZMF Verite Close the other night. I commented on the HD800S but not the Verite Close. Glad I heard the Verite Close for myself but no comments from me.


Not sure of the need to quote other than saying a lot by not saying anything at all about the VC. I get it that we all have our preferences and was just describing my first impressions on this fine headphone and sharing those with others. It wasn’t meant as a knock to the Audeze line or planers in general. I will save those comments in the future in the proper threads as this is for the 339/339i specifically.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I have several amps here with preamp out capabilities that I'm not so concerned with the LF339i preamp out finesse.  Now the problem is to decide which preamp out to use.  if I need a preamp. At the moment I'm feeding Yggdrasil to the Redgum amp to drive my speakers. Using the Questyle means I have a remote control lol. Or I could go Yggy > Mjolnir > Redgum. Was even thinking of getting a Schiit Freya or some other dedicated preamp but I don't really need it.
> 
> My main curiosity is to sit LF339 and LF339i side by side, with the same drivers and power tubes and do a comparison. Will I hear anything different? Could be the LF339i is newer and has less hours on it. Could be expectation bias. Well I will know soon because it's supposed to come day after tomorrow.


You should get your son to join in the process and share both opinions. His young ears might have a different perspective.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Not sure of the need to quote other than saying a lot by not saying anything at all about the VC. I get it that we all have our preferences and was just describing my first impressions on this fine headphone and sharing those with others. It wasn’t meant as a knock to the Audeze line or planers in general. I will save those comments in the future in the proper threads as this is for the 339/339i specifically.



All I would say is that I prefer Verite Open to Verite Close.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> You should get your son to join in the process and share both opinions. His young ears might have a different perspective.



My son will always get to share in my gear although he could afford much better ones. It's just he's not so into Head-Fi. However he will get to hear them side by side. I will even get the buyer of my LF399 to hear it side by side. I will keep the better one of course.... just kidding ! 

For better or for worst, I'm keeping the LF339i.  I'll make it better by taking it to The Factory Audio.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> My son will always get to share in my gear although he could afford much better ones. It's just he's not so into Head-Fi. However he will get to hear them side by side. I will even get the buyer of my LF399 to hear it side by side. I will keep the better one of course.... just kidding !
> 
> For better or for worst, I'm keeping the LF339i.  I'll make it better by taking it to The Factory Audio.


That’s what I plan on doing at some point with one of my *two* 339i’s. I hope @L0rdGwyn or @bcowen  may take on mine as a project as there are no amp doctors near me. The better one will stay at home while the second one goes to the office.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> If youA few posts in this thread mentioned you can pair a OTL with a SS amp. A (technically) super linear amp like THX 789 or SP200 can do a good job without adding too much color to the OTL.
> 
> If you still have access to the wa22, you can try if this improve the experience of meze (a low impedance hp).



I think i mentioned that i have no preamp function unfortunately in my otl so no possibility to use it with ss amp.

I will try wa22 with meze, maybe there will be an opportunity. The true is there are many options here. I realise wa6se is a side track, but i got a really good offer i could not resist.

In any case this is the La figaro thread i think this is an awesome amp and i am really sorry it is not a good match for Empyreans.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> In any case this is the La figaro thread i think this is an awesome amp and i am really sorry it is not a good match for Empyreans.



Never be sorry to voice your opinion. We want the truth - the good, the bad and the ugly here. System matching is important and not everyone have the same taste. FWIW the WA6se is quite a fine amp. 

You're right though, this is Figaro's thread. Any comparisons must be made against it. Or any talk about other gear must be in relation to it. I.e. how it stack up together as a system.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> That’s what I plan on doing at some point with one of my *two* 339i’s.



When did you have two LF339i ? A silver and a black?


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> LF339 is erratic. I have a pair of Mullard 6sj7gt that will not have sound on one channel. The left... Once I switch them around, I get perfect stereo. Go figure. This is with repeated attempts. It's not the tubes clearly. Don't know what it is.
> 
> I feel microphonics are usually cause by adapters. My EF86 are use with Yuking's beautiful adapters. Somedays when I roll them in, it hums. Other times, it's pure silence.
> 
> ...



Just want to follow this conversation. I have the occasional noise from EF86 on the left channel. Today I roll another pair of driver tubes and rolled back to the EF86, but "accidentally" swap the left and right. I was expecting the noise from the right channel but it disappeared!

It could be the path or the socket converter or whatever reason. I don't want to go down the rabbit hole and check all the socket converters / different pairs EF86 etc, and just want to stay on whatever worked.


----------



## Galapac (Jan 23, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> When did you have two LF339i ? A silver and a black?


i bought a second black one around Xmas time for about $500 U.S. I have just been quiet about it. Some may think I’m crazy but I have 2 Dark Voices too. When I said it was my end game amp I was serious and I wanted a backup just in case and to do upgrades on.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Just want to follow this conversation. I have the occasional noise from EF86 on the left channel. Today I roll another pair of driver tubes and rolled back to the EF86, but "accidentally" swap the left and right. I was expecting the noise from the right channel but it disappeared!
> 
> It could be the path or the socket converter or whatever reason. I don't want to go down the rabbit hole and check all the socket converters / different pairs EF86 etc, and just want to stay on whatever worked.



Thank you. You verify that I'm not losing it with tube rolling.  

I am 100% sure when I say that the Mullard 6sj7gt pair had no sound on the left channel but when I switch the drivers from left to right, that issue disappeared. I had stereo sound and it's better than the frigging Royal Albert Hall and Adele was singing in it.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> @tintinsnowydog
> 
> i bought a second black one around Xmas time for about $500 U.S. I have just been quiet about it. Some may think I’m crazy but I have 2 Dark Voices too. When I said it was my end game amp I was serious and I wanted a backup just in case and to do upgrades on.



Hahahahaha UntilThen feels very sane now.  

What you need to do is to go forth and multiply i.e get more tube amps and amps.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> i bought a second black one around Xmas time for about $500 U.S. I have just been quiet about it. Some may think I’m crazy but I have 2 Dark Voices too. When I said it was my end game amp I was serious and I wanted a backup just in case and to do upgrades on.



Wait what? A (slightly used) 339i for $500? I will buy one at that price just for backup too!


----------



## Galapac (Jan 23, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Wait what? A (slightly used) 339i for $500? I will buy one at that price just for backup too!


This purchase has a good story behind it...

it was actually brand new on eBay for $600 shipped from Virginia to South Carolina but when I got it the stock power vacuum tubes were smashed inside the box and a few scratches were on the amp from the glass on the transformers mainly. I photographed everything and sent it to the seller and asked if he had checked it before he shipped it. He stated he had not and refunded $100 for my trouble. I just think he did not pack it correctly as he took pictures of it to sell and the tubes just bounced around in the box. I cleaned up the glass, had the extra tubes of course, and touched up the scratches with a sharpie and a special anodized pen used for gun blueing. Looks good as new. 😉

https://www.ebay.com/itm/La-Figaro-...tM5cvBz00I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> This purchase has a good story behind it...
> 
> it was actually brand new on eBay for $600 shipped from Virginia to South Carolina but when I got it the stock power vacuum tubes were smashed inside the box and a few scratches were on the amp from the glass on the transformers mainly. I photographed everything and sent it to the seller and asked if he had checked it before he shipped it. He stated he had not and refunded $100 for my trouble. I just think he did not pack it correctly as he took pictures of it to sell and the tubes just bounced around in the box. I cleaned up the glass, had the extra tubes of course, and touched up the scratches with a sharpie and a special anodized pen used for gun blueing. Looks good as new. 😉
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/La-Figaro-339i-Tube-Amp-New-In-Sealed-Box-/184556180022?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=1FKZvT4KVwgXje7HTtM5cvBz00I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



I am one of the first few in the States who got it in drop.com. It wasn't well packed to begin with and one of the stock tubes has a buzz, which I think it was broken inside after the shocks during shipping.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

What kind of upgrades are people thinking of making to their La Figaro 339?  I was looking over the circuit this morning, it is very similar to the Darkvoice, the major differences being the dual mono power supply, the paralleled sections of the output tubes, the triode-strapped pentode driver, and increased output capacitance, which the Darkvoice badly needs.


----------



## Galapac (Jan 24, 2021)

L0rdGwyn said:


> What kind of upgrades are people thinking of making to their La Figaro 339?  I was looking over the circuit this morning, it is very similar to the Darkvoice, the major differences being the dual mono power supply, the paralleled sections of the output tubes, the triode-strapped pentode driver, and increased output capacitance, which the Darkvoice badly needs.


Thanks @L0rdGwyn for reaching out. Once you had a chance to mess around with my DV I was thinking of sending you my 339i in if I could for an overall tune-up. I would mainly be looking for just upgraded guts like better capacitors, sockets, etc if warranted. The end game for me would be to make this beast purr by lowering the noise induced by the amp and any other suggestions you could make that I may not have thought of due to my naivety in amp building.


----------



## bpiotrow13

L0rdGwyn said:


> What kind of upgrades are people thinking of making to their La Figaro 339?  I was looking over the circuit this morning, it is very similar to the Darkvoice, the major differences being the dual mono power supply, the paralleled sections of the output tubes, the triode-strapped pentode driver, and increased output capacitance, which the Darkvoice badly needs.


I would be interested in that as well. When my La Figaro was at amp doctor he told me capacitors are of very budget quality and suggested a change into Mundorf or Vishay. I am not planning any upgrades now (seems will not be using La Figaro a lot now), but in a long run i will be thinking to change capacitors. I would like to avoid any moves detrimental to the sound so any views with this regard will be helpful.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Galapac said:


> Thanks @L0rdGwyn for reaching out. Once you had a chance to mess around with my DV I was thinking of sending you my 339i in if I could for an overall tune-up. I would mainly be looking for just upgraded guts like better capacitors, sockets, etc if warranted. The end game for me would be to make this beast purr by lowering the noise induced by the amp and any other suggestions you could make that I may not have thought of due to my naivety in amp building.



Gotcha, well let's see how the DV mods turn out first and go from there!  Making some more progress today, took some bias point measurements, I have some ideas on how to mount the new PCBs as well.  Need to find a heat sink for the power supply regulator...all in good time


----------



## UntilThen

Figaro has landed and in a word, it's *amazing*. Quality of fit and finish surpass my expectations on this new model. I am totally caught off guard. Volume knob turning is very smooth !

1st impression with RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 7236 is *you don't need better because better is already here*. Any notion of me wanting to upgrade this LF339i is out of the window now. It's simply gorgeous sounding and no hum, no hiss, no noise until 1 o'clock. That is very good !

Not having my previous gorgeous silver LF339 to compare, I'd say I really love this tone but I've not use Tung Sol 7236 in my previous LF339, only in my previous, previous version which is @Bruc3 version which I sold to him. Now my previous version is going to @xtiva and current version will stay with me for eternity.  

So if you haven't already gotten a LF339i (the latest model with preamp) and you're on the fence, run and don't walk to get one !


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Figaro has landed and in a word, it's *amazing*. Quality of fit and finish surpass my expectations on this new model. I am totally caught off guard. Volume knob turning is very smooth !
> 
> 1st impression with RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 7236 is *you don't need better because better is already here*. Any notion of me wanting to upgrade this LF339i is out of the window now. It's simply gorgeous sounding and no hum, no hiss, no noise until 1 o'clock. That is very good !
> 
> ...


Was your new La Figaro a special order? Does it have non-standard/upgrade components? It looks as though it could star in “The Amps of Navarone”...


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> Was your new La Figaro a special order? Does it have non-standard/upgrade components? It looks as though it could star in “The Amps of Navarone”...



No I bought it from a friend who has many amps, most much more expensive than LF339i. He bought it on my recommendation from ShenZhenAudio as a standard LF339i. He was very impressed by LF339i and said Mogwai Se just pip it for the excitement stake. Said LF339i is a fun fun fun amp with incredible value for money. 

So as usual he sells his gear and his LF339i is only 2 months old.  and the unit is in tip top shape with no blemish, dents or whatever issues. It's perfect ! The tube sockets are new and so tight ! The RCA in and out are gleaming with gold ! The black finish is blacker than black !

Now I'll get my commission from Yuking.


----------



## UntilThen

A quick a/b between LF339i and Wa22 confirms why I prefer LF339i more. Soundstage is much wider and it sounds more powerful and it is more powerful. 

This new model LF339i sound smoother than my LF339 from memory. Not roll off, just smoother and yet sparklingly clear. I need confirmation by getting both LF339 side by side but from hearing the standard LF339i, Yuking have nail it. 

Would love to open up the covers of both LF339 and LF339i later for photoshoot. It is however as hot as the previous LF339, maybe a bit less hot. The 2 semi naked power transformers are better looking in real life. I use to think that the old model looks better but my mind is changed now after seeing this LF339i in the flesh. It is definitely better looking than the LF339. The 2 handles are very smooth and nice to touch even if they serve no purpose. Just add to the La Figaro 339i unique look.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Figaro has landed and in a word, it's *amazing*. Quality of fit and finish surpass my expectations on this new model. I am totally caught off guard. Volume knob turning is very smooth !
> 
> 1st impression with RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 7236 is *you don't need better because better is already here*. Any notion of me wanting to upgrade this LF339i is out of the window now. It's simply gorgeous sounding and no hum, no hiss, no noise until 1 o'clock. That is very good !
> 
> ...


Nice! Btw what is the Forza cable You are using? Is it the same cable plugged to La Figaro and to Audeze?


----------



## L0rdGwyn

UntilThen said:


> Would love to open up the covers of both LF339 and LF339i later for photoshoot. It is however as hot as the previous LF339, maybe a bit less hot. The 2 semi naked power transformers are better looking in real life. I use to think that the old model looks better but my mind is changed now after seeing this LF339i in the flesh. It is definitely better looking than the LF339. The 2 handles are very smooth and nice to touch even if they serve no purpose. Just add to the La Figaro 339i unique look.



If you post photos of both circuits, I will tell you what I see that is different (or isn't), I'd imagine they are very similar.  Everyone loves a naked transformer


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> The 2 handles are very smooth and nice to touch even if they serve no purpose. Just add to the La Figaro 339i unique look.


The handles are used if you have a rack, easier to pull out from the front, hang a carabiner off them, etc.


----------



## Galapac

L0rdGwyn said:


> If you post photos of both circuits, I will tell you what I see that is different (or isn't), I'd imagine they are very similar.  Everyone loves a naked transformer


Here are some shots of the standard 339i -posted by @adeadcrab :

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-15844653


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice! Btw what is the Forza cable You are using? Is it the same cable plugged to La Figaro and to Audeze?



They are both Forza cables. On Audeze LCD-3f, I use Claire Hybrid HPC + the Noir Hybrid HPC pig tail. The Noir pigtail was chosen because my Hekse has Noir Hybrid HPC cable so it will be matching.


----------



## UntilThen

L0rdGwyn said:


> If you post photos of both circuits, I will tell you what I see that is different (or isn't), I'd imagine they are very similar.  Everyone loves a naked transformer



I will but it will be much later because of work. I don't normally like naked transformers but I will make an exception for this lovely .... was going to say lady but it's Figaro.



Galapac said:


> The handles are used if you have a rack, easier to pull out from the front, hang a carabiner off them, etc.



The handles are so smooth I keep touching it !!! This should be mandatory on every amp.


----------



## L0rdGwyn (Jan 24, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Here are some shots of the standard 339i -posted by @adeadcrab :
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-15844653



Comparing these two photos...

339



339i



The only obvious change is they have added an additional RC to the B+ filter circuit.  In the Darkvoice (and as far as I can tell, the La Figaro 339), the filter goes:

CRCRC-CRC

Which I thought was peculiar as the fourth and fifth capacitors in the filter are directly connect to one another, meaning they are in parallel, meaning the capacitance is additive, there is no filter.  I wondered to myself "why didn't they throw a resistor between the two to decouple the capacitors?"  There is really no downside, it will just add additional 120Hz noise suppression.  Well seems they thought the same thing because they added the resistor    so now it goes:

CRCRCRCRC

The mains transformers appear to be larger, so perhaps there is additional B+ and the bias points have been altered?  Cannot say without measuring it.  They might have altered the output capacitance, but it isn't obvious, can only spot 6.8uF caps but I believe there are others hidden in the center transformer shroud.

By and large though, the circuit is the same.


----------



## UntilThen

While I enjoy your dissection of LF339 and LF339i, I'm a subjective person. My ears tells me that these are just beautiful sounding amps. Anyway if Yuking could reply well in English I'm sure he would because after all he is the designer and creator of Le Figaro. 

Note:- Yuking have always mentioned that he could do a customised LF339i and @tintinsnowydog have a nice specimen of it.  So one day if possible I'll wish to hear his customised version with mine.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

L0rdGwyn said:


> What kind of upgrades are people thinking of making to their La Figaro 339?  I was looking over the circuit this morning, it is very similar to the Darkvoice, the major differences being the dual mono power supply, the paralleled sections of the output tubes, the triode-strapped pentode driver, and increased output capacitance, which the Darkvoice badly needs.





L0rdGwyn said:


> If you post photos of both circuits, I will tell you what I see that is different (or isn't), I'd imagine they are very similar.  Everyone loves a naked transformer


I have a custom-built 339i with some small changes to the circuit, namely fixed bias on the driver tubes and diode rectification of the power supply. The output capacitors can be upped to 120uF (I stuck with 100uF due to size constraints), the coupling caps can be upgraded. The caps in the power supply can be upgraded (mine has BHC ones). Resistors can be upgraded to tighter tolerances (I have Caddock ones). Aside from that I don't think there is too much in the topology to change. Maybe it is possible to CCS the tubes? If you'd like I can send photos of my 339i circuit to you


----------



## L0rdGwyn

tintinsnowydog said:


> I have a custom-built 339i with some small changes to the circuit, namely fixed bias on the driver tubes and diode rectification of the power supply. The output capacitors can be upped to 120uF (I stuck with 100uF due to size constraints), the coupling caps can be upgraded. The caps in the power supply can be upgraded (mine has BHC ones). Resistors can be upgraded to tighter tolerances (I have Caddock ones). Aside from that I don't think there is too much in the topology to change. Maybe it is possible to CCS the tubes? If you'd like I can send photos of my 339i circuit to you



Cool!  Fixed bias on the driver tube?  Curious how that is being accomplished.  CCS is possible, I will do it on the Darkvoice (well, gyrator to fix the DC-coupled voltage).  CCS sets the current and the tube finds its voltage.  Gyrator sets the voltage and lets the tube find its current, better for DC coupling as the bias point of the output tube is now dependent on the plate voltage of the driver, they are interdependent.  Feel free to send a photo, I'd be happy to look it over.  Anywho, don't want to hijack the thread dissecting amplifiers, I will take my leave!


----------



## tintinsnowydog

L0rdGwyn said:


> Cool!  Fixed bias on the driver tube?  Curious how that is being accomplished.  CCS is possible, I will do it on the Darkvoice (well, gyrator to fix the DC-coupled voltage).  CCS sets the current and the tube finds its voltage.  Gyrator sets the voltage and lets the tube find its current, better for DC coupling as the bias point of the output tube is now dependent on the plate voltage of the driver, they are interdependent.  Feel free to send a photo, I'd be happy to look it over.  Anywho, don't want to hijack the thread dissecting amplifiers, I will take my leave!


Here is the custom circuit, the fixed bias is via a 1.5V battery. Cathode follower and coupling caps are under the board at the front. Your amp and circuit knowledge is always welcome! If you want to discuss further PM xmdkq and myself I can help translate


----------



## L0rdGwyn

tintinsnowydog said:


> Here is the custom circuit, the fixed bias is via a 1.5V battery. Cathode follower and coupling caps are under the board at the front. Your amp and circuit knowledge is always welcome! If you want to discuss further PM xmdkq and myself I can help translate



Very cool!  Battery bias it is then, keeps an electrolytic out of the signal path, should improve the sound.  Most people do not realize it, but the last cap in the power supply is in the signal path in these single-ended amplifiers, so the BHC caps in this case.  Another method to remove the cathode bypass cap, other than fixed bias is to use an active load, again like a CCS.  The effect on the internal resistance leaving the cathode degenerated is minimized in this case, so you can get away with leaving it unbypassed.  Can also take the signal output from the source of the bottom CCS FET, making the effect on the internal resistance irrelevant, although this technically puts a transistor "in the signal path", but for those that are not afraid of a little sand assistance, this can be very beneficial to the circuit  especially if you have a difficult-to-drive output tube, like a 300B.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Figaro has landed and in a word, it's *amazing*. Quality of fit and finish surpass my expectations on this new model. I am totally caught off guard. Volume knob turning is very smooth !
> 
> 1st impression with RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 7236 is *you don't need better because better is already here*. Any notion of me wanting to upgrade this LF339i is out of the window now. It's simply gorgeous sounding and no hum, no hiss, no noise until 1 o'clock. That is very good !
> 
> ...



Your silver brother. 7236+5693 has a different taste than the CV4079+EF86. I love them both and don't want to compare.

And just checked ebay. $200+ for one 7236? Seriously?


----------



## UntilThen

L0rdGwyn said:


> Anywho, don't want to hijack the thread dissecting amplifiers, I will take my leave!



You probably took my message the wrong way. When I say 'While I enjoy your dissection of LF339 and LF339i, I'm a subjective person.' I mean exactly that. That I am a subjective audio enthusiast - would never call myself an audiophile - that's being too serious. I listen and if I like I buy it. No other hidden connotations behind it. That's the way with my Yggdrasil. I'm aware that it doesn't measure well but that doesn't matter to me because it sound beautiful. 

I was in a hurry to go out for my lunch appointment and only saw this and thought I should clarify myself.

It's good to see @tintinsnowydog custom amp insides shown again. Looks beautiful to me. Again from a non technical background. I'm a software person. My only interest in hardware is using it. If my LF339i insides is half as good as this, I'd be very happy. So this weekend I will open it up. Not him or her but it. An amp has no gender as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 25, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Your silver brother. 7236+5693 has a different taste than the CV4079+EF86. I love them both and don't want to compare.
> 
> *And just checked ebay. $200+ for one 7236? Seriously*?



What if I told you that my pair of Tung Sol 7236 are free including 2 pairs of RCA Red Hots 5693. That's right, my friend included them for free because I recommended the LF339i to him and he likes it. However in culling his amps he had to let the LF339i go and he said it went back to the right person - someone who loves it despite all the other more expensive tube amps I have.

I will get your CV4079+EF86 - well I already have the EF86 so it's just the CV4079 plus adapters. Then I'll let decide for myself if these are better than Tung Sol 5998, Tung Sol 736, Bendix 6080 and GEC 6080. In 3 months time, my GEC 6as7g will return to me.


----------



## UntilThen

This is where you buy Cetron 7236. Grab while it last because I'm sure it will go fast after this.
https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/7236


----------



## tintinsnowydog

L0rdGwyn said:


> Very cool!  Battery bias it is then, keeps an electrolytic out of the signal path, should improve the sound.  Most people do not realize it, but the last cap in the power supply is in the signal path in these single-ended amplifiers, so the BHC caps in this case.  Another method to remove the cathode bypass cap, other than fixed bias is to use an active load, again like a CCS.  The effect on the internal resistance leaving the cathode degenerated is minimized in this case, so you can get away with leaving it unbypassed.  Can also take the signal output from the source of the bottom CCS FET, making the effect on the internal resistance irrelevant, although this technically puts a transistor "in the signal path", but for those that are not afraid of a little sand assistance, this can be very beneficial to the circuit  especially if you have a difficult-to-drive output tube, like a 300B.


Lots of info to process here, thanks for sharing! Would be very interested to see your mods on the 336 or a 339 in the future


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> This is where you buy Cetron 7236. Grab while it last because I'm sure it will go fast after this.
> https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/power-tubes/7236



Fair price, and no need to gamble in ebay.

I got mine for $50. Used, though.


----------



## UntilThen

The final pub test... how will the La Figaro 339i drive my HiFiMan He1000se. To my astonishment, it drive this planar magnetics as well as my v280 ! I dare say I prefer LF339i over the v280 on Hekse.

Hekse is 35 ohms and 96 dB. LF339i handles anything from 32 to 600 ohms. Even the LCD-X at 20 ohms 95 dB sounds good on it. At no time did I feel this OTL amp is underperforming with Hekse compared to all my solid state amps and that includes Schiit Mjolnir 2, v280 and Questyle CMA 12.


----------



## UntilThen

Setup with what ever coffee table, piano chair and bathroom stool I can get hold of in the lounge, right next to my hifi gear and in aircon comfort because Sydney and the east coast of Australia is experiencing a heat wave this weekend.

This is how I will spend Australia Day, comparing 4 amps against La Figaro 339i with 3 headphones - He1000se, LCD-3f and LCD-X. The 4 amps are Questyle CMA Twelve, Schiit Mjolnir 2, Violectric v280, Woo Audio Wa22. There will be no favouring La Figaro 339i just because this is La Figaro thread. Opinions are my own and take it with a big bowl of salt.

Dac is provided by Questyle CMA Twelve AK4490 delta sigma chip set. Yggdrasil is AWOL.


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 25, 2021)

2 other participants will join me today so it's more than one pair of ears trying out these combos. After an hour or so, it became very obvious that I prefer He1000se over LCD-3f and LCD-X. Not by a bit but by a lot. Whilst the Audeze(s) are good, it became increasingly clear that the He1000se is simply better. In the words of my Indian friend who came by the other night with ZMF Verite Close and HD800S, the He1000se is so much better. In resolution, staging and stereo separation. Even the bass to him, the He1000se is a clear winner. I'm in agreement with most of the points.

So I'll focus on just He1000se with these amps. This is where I have to smile big time after 2 hours or so last night. I'm far from finished yet with my evaluation but it is obvious that there are no poor sounding amps here and that make picking a favourite difficult. There is one amp that stood out though and I wouldn't announce it yet because I need more listening and scrutinising and I need my 2 assistant listeners to come in tomorrow for an unbiased combined view.

I've just roll in different power tubes on the amps now. Tung Sol 7236 on Wa22 and Tung Sol 5998 on LF339i. Mjolnir 2 still has the Amperex Orange Globe which I reckon is as good as mj2 could get. Others will disagree with me and that's ok because I don't have much tubes to roll in mj2 right now, aside from the Voskhod 6n23p '73.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm going to focus on Wa22 and LF339i for now. The 2 ss amps - Questyle CMA Twelve and v280 have a more spritely tone of their own. Snap of fingers are sharp and very distinct and every note is very clear and precise.The 2 tube amps (one OTL and the other transformer coupled) have heave and body to their presentations. Organic and texture laden is what comes to mind. The hybrid Mjolnir 2 sits somewhere in the middle.


----------



## hp4fun

I know it is a LF 339i thread, so this is a remotely related question: why no one bid on these Telefunken 6080 tubes? Seems still usable. From the images they look genuine to me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-tubes-60...345217?hash=item3ff00d5501:g:NVEAAOSwpkpfyL0z


----------



## UntilThen

I wanted to buy the Telefunken 6080 from euroklang but he wouldn't send it to Australia.


----------



## UntilThen

Pictures or it didn't happen... It's very close between these 2 amps. Incredibly good sounding with these tubes in it. I have just a very slight preference on the La Figaro 339i. Just a little because the Wa22 with those tubes sound very good too, even though the drivers are the more common variety.

LF339i - RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 5998 ;  Wa22 - Sylvania 6sn7gtb, Tung Sol 7236, Cossor 53ku.


----------



## UntilThen

Satisfaction overload. Mt. Sinai here I come. It's a surreal moment listening to 'Holding On'  War On Drugs on Hekse with LF339i. I think these are made for rock and roll !

Ok I'll try a classical piece now. Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major K 467. Sublime and soothing. LF339i is not all about head banging rock and roll. It's about refinement too.


----------



## UntilThen

Change of tempo now. Teresa Teng on Tian Mi Mi. https://tidal.com/browse/track/16331253
Vocals are lovely !

Now listen to Alan Taylor and Chris Jones on audiophile recordings. I have this on audiophile CD.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Change of tempo now. Teresa Teng on Tian Mi Mi. https://tidal.com/browse/track/16331253
> Vocals are lovely !
> 
> Now listen to Alan Taylor and Chris Jones on audiophile recordings. I have this on audiophile CD.




Perfect for the Australian Day, mate!


----------



## UntilThen

Interesting experiment. LF339i as preamp out to Mjolnir 2. More tube tone now. MJ2 can not be accused of not enough tube tone now. 

Noise floor is not audible with volume knob on MJ2 at 12 noon and that's loud. Next will try LF339i as preamp out to v280. I can only go via RCA preamp out to v280 or MJ2 RCA in.


----------



## UntilThen

LF339i as preamp out to v280 is a great tone. So much more body and heave now. Still details galore. I'm strictly using He1000se as my headphone now. I can't believe LF339i handles preamp duties so well.

Next I'll use LF339i as preamp to SMSL SP200. This is similar to @adeadcrab and @hp4fun using LF339i as preamp out to THX 789. So let's see....


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> I can't believe LF339i handles preamp duties so well.



How about pre-amp out to speakers? 

Wonder if it gives speakers that extra organic sound.


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 25, 2021)

Wow LF339i as preamp out to SMSL SP200 changes the $260 THX AAA 888 tone from a very transparent and neutral tone to add a delicate tube tone to it. This is definitely an improved tone and has elevated the SP200 to another class. Don't forget that changing tubes in the LF339i also alter the preamp out sound.

I can't believe the usefulness of LF339i now. What I once thought of the preamp function as gimmick is now an important feature of LF339i. This alone has made the leap to LF339i more than justified.

Ok I'm not going to throw away the SP200 now. It actually sound good now !


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> How about pre-amp out to speakers?
> 
> Wonder if it gives speakers that extra organic sound.



I don't have an active pair of speakers to try that out but if I preamp LF339i out to my Sansui 907mr to drive my Axis LS88 floor standers, it will alter the sound.

There's every reason to believe that preamp out LF339i into active speakers will affect the speakers sound.

So Bruce why don't you bring your active speakers over and we can test it out.


----------



## UntilThen

I did not get LF339i for it's preamp out functionality. Was only interested in the lovely organic tone of LF339i but now I have a new respect for this OTL amp.

Yuking implemented more than just the preamp I am very sure. LF339i definitely sounded smoother and more enjoyable - BUT I need to have the LF339 and LF339i side by side to be sure.


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 25, 2021)

Shocking - Dac > LF339i preamp > SP200 is comparable to dac > Violectric v280. The former just still a touch less warm. That's how much the LF339i (RCA 5693 + GEC 6080) influenced the SMSL SP200 tone.

Admittedly I still prefer dac > v280  > Hekse than Dac > LF339i preamp > SP200 > Hekse

but just comparing dac > v280 vs dac > LF339i now that's a tough call. Tighter, faster tone of the solid state vs the organic and 3D tone of the OTL amp.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Shocking - Dac > LF339i preamp > SP200 is comparable to dac > Violectric v280. The former just still a touch less warm. That's how much the LF339i (RCA 5693 + GEC 6080) influenced the SMSL SP200 tone.



Now I don't need to think about Violectric V280/V281 every night.

While I love 339i as a preamp to another headphone amp, I did not have good experiences of using it as preamp out to speakers power amp (old adcom 545 and new Marantz 7025). Maybe active speaker is something different but I did not have a pair.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Shocking - Dac > LF339i preamp > SP200 is comparable to dac > Violectric v280. The former just still a touch less warm. That's how much the LF339i (RCA 5693 + GEC 6080) influenced the SMSL SP200 tone.
> 
> Admittedly I still prefer dac > v280  > Hekse than Dac > LF339i preamp > SP200 > Hekse
> 
> but just comparing dac > v280 vs dac > LF339i now that's a tough call. Tighter, faster tone of the solid state vs the organic and 3D tone of the OTL amp.


That first sentence is really saying a lot particularly given the extra interconnects needed.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> LF339i as preamp out to v280 is a great tone. So much more body and heave now. Still details galore. I'm strictly using He1000se as my headphone now. I can't believe LF339i handles preamp duties so well.
> 
> Next I'll use LF339i as preamp to SMSL SP200. This is similar to @adeadcrab and @hp4fun using LF339i as preamp out to THX 789. So let's see....


I knew you couldn't resist..


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> While I love 339i as a preamp to another headphone amp, I did not have good experiences of using it as preamp out to speakers power amp (old adcom 545 and new Marantz 7025). Maybe active speaker is something different but I did not have a pair.



I don't expect LF339i to function to the standard of a high end HiFi preamp unit. That would be asking too much. It's just too difficult to hook up to my HiFi system.

There it is - the whole mess.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> So Bruce why don't you bring your active speakers over and we can test it out.



One of these days I need to make a trip to your place, you have so much gear I could probably spend all day there hehe..


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> One of these days I need to make a trip to your place, you have so much gear I could probably spend all day there hehe..



Sure let me know when because I'm a man of 2 cities.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> Sure let me know when because I'm a man of 2 cities.



Will do, thanks.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> I don't expect LF339i to function to the standard of a high end HiFi preamp unit. That would be asking too much. It's just too difficult to hook up to my HiFi system.
> 
> There it is - the whole mess.



I don't expect that too, but my much cheaper SMSL T1 tube amp works fine with my old adcom. I used them to power HE6SE and this is a setup that produces a sound that is close to a loudspeaker system.

It just seems that the 339i's gain is too high.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Now I don't need to think about Violectric V280/V281 every night.



Not so fast. v280 is still a class of it's own. Just did more listening and LF339i > SP200 isn't quite there yet with v280 direct. The Violectric has a very lovely solid state nested with tube tone that is unique. 



hp4fun said:


> It just seems that the 339i's gain is too high.



Probably true as preamp out to HiFi speakers but as preamp out to headphone amps, it's doing a great job.


Btw I just bought a 4 months old Schiit Bifrost2 in black. Questyle CMA Twelve will go because it's in excess now and the dac in Bifrost2 will be better than the dac in CMA 12. Bifrost2 should partner well with LF339i or as a backup to my Yggdrasil.


----------



## UntilThen

Sigh CMA 12 sold. Now I have to use Topping D10 with LF339i until Bifrost2 arrives 3 days later.


----------



## xtiva

UntilThen said:


> Figaro has landed and in a word, it's *amazing*. Quality of fit and finish surpass my expectations on this new model. I am totally caught off guard. Volume knob turning is very smooth !
> 
> 1st impression with RCA 5693 and Tung Sol 7236 is *you don't need better because better is already here*. Any notion of me wanting to upgrade this LF339i is out of the window now. It's simply gorgeous sounding and no hum, no hiss, no noise until 1 o'clock. That is very good !
> 
> ...


Yeah can't wait for my LF  hope the border opens soon 

Let us know how your new Bifrost is compared to CMA12


----------



## UntilThen

xtiva said:


> Yeah can't wait for my LF  hope the border opens soon
> 
> Let us know how your new Bifrost is compared to CMA12



Should be soon before you get your LF339.  and that is a very good unit.

I'd expect Bifrost2 to be much better than the dac in CMA 12. Anyway the Questyle has left my home. I'm using a (sob) Topping D10 with LF339i now while waiting for Bifrost2 and my Yggdrasil. 

So tonight I dismantle all the other amps and move them back to the room, leaving just LF339i here for my listening pleasure.

Of the 5 amps, I've eliminated Mjolnir 2 from the contest. The others are better in my opinion. 

The best 4 imo are 1)LF339i 2) tie between Wa22 and v280 3)CMA 12. This was confirmed by my friend who came to buy my Questyle CMA 12. As an all in one, the CMA 12 is superb and it is almost to the level of Wa22 and v280.

Wa22 is the warmest and most organic and softer. LF339i has spitfire in it's engine. There's a force in the tight organic tone. v280 is pretty classy. Tight, slight warmth, euphonic and engaging. It is the best sounding solid state in my collection imo. 

My friend wanted to buy my LF339i on the spot but there is no way I will sell it even if more money is offered to me.  So it turn out that out of these 5 amps, I love LF339i the most. That does say something because this is an esteemed group. The others are very close but if there is just one amp that I can have, I'd choose the La Figaro 339i. The quest to find a better amp than LF339i (to my ears) has already started.... not sure when I will find it and it has to be within my means but I'm in no hurry. I need to enjoy the remaining amps for a bit more before totally changing it.


----------



## xtiva

UntilThen said:


> Should be soon before you get your LF339.  and that is a very good unit.
> 
> I'd expect Bifrost2 to be much better than the dac in CMA 12. Anyway the Questyle has left my home. I'm using a (sob) Topping D10 with LF339i now while waiting for Bifrost2 and my Yggdrasil.
> 
> ...



Oh great thear tjat u love LF399i over WA22... hope 339 is as good as 339i 

Knew you won't keep MJ2 for too long   it was my lucky day I guess 

Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

xtiva said:


> Oh great thear tjat u love LF399i over WA22... hope 339 is as good as 339i
> 
> Knew you won't keep MJ2 for too long   it was my lucky day I guess
> 
> Thanks.



Don't you worry, LF339 is equal to the LF339i - at least from memory. I might keep MJ2 for a while. I need to hear it with Yggy or Bifrost2. It might change my mind after all it's nice Schiit gear. No jokes here.


----------



## telecaster (Jan 26, 2021)

VISHAY BC caps, rectifier
output coupling SCR film caps 270uF per channel, total 540uF
With 300 ohms headphones the response is 0db @20Hz, and -3db @2Hz
Caddock resistors

There are a couple of metal film resitor I still wanna switch though. And the Cathode resistor I wanna experiment with.

Interesting the CRCRC CRC changing to CRCRCRCRC filtering!
I am curious to try that.

I tried the battery bias, but in the end I switch back to the original bias wiring because I was not comfortable having a battery in there, mine is running hot.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> LF339i as preamp out to v280 is a great tone. So much more body and heave now. Still details galore. I'm strictly using He1000se as my headphone now. I can't believe LF339i handles preamp duties so well.
> 
> Next I'll use LF339i as preamp to SMSL SP200. This is similar to @adeadcrab and @hp4fun using LF339i as preamp out to THX 789. So let's see....


Welcome to the 339i club. Now you know what we have been saying all along about the preamp out capability.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Sigh CMA 12 sold. Now I have to use Topping D10 with LF339i until Bifrost2 arrives 3 days later.


That fast? One hour? Did you post on here?


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> You know what you are describing?....the ZMF Closed Verite...it has the bling, the leather, the metal, the wood!
> But may cost too much in import taxes.
> 
> I just received my pair and am breaking them in but first impressions are WOW! I didn't know a closed headphone could sound this good. Great bass extension, warmth without being overbearing, mids that are unmatched and airy highs, it's all there. The soundstage is more intimate than my HD820 but the VC has this holohgraphic quality it imparts on the music, a truly great headphone. Zach is a master of audio engineering.


Galapac, thanks for the suggestion, and I hope I can try the ZMF one day! They absolutely look like what I was saying, they look so gorgeous! I see that it compares favourably to the HD820? ^^
Looking good! If only I can try it!


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Sigh CMA 12 sold. Now I have to use Topping D10 with LF339i until Bifrost2 arrives 3 days later.


Oh I see, you sold it locally. Congrats but always sad when you let hardware go. More funds for other gear though.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> That fast? One hour? Did you post on here?



Nope didn't even advertise. My friend when he heard that I was going to sell, snap it up faster than lightning. When he came to place to pick it up, he listen using Hekse through the LF339i and he wanted to buy the LF339i also !!! but I said 'One million bucks' and that kind of stop him.

I pick up a 4 months old black Bifrost2 for a very good price though. That's why I was ready to let the CMA 12 go ....I will miss the Questyle sound... but I have Le Figaro


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> VISHAY BC caps, rectifier
> output coupling SCR film caps 270uF per channel, total 540uF
> With 300 ohms headphones the response is 0db @20Hz, and -3db @2Hz
> Caddock resistors



Stunning picture there and great work. Your LF339 must sound special. I still haven't open up mine. Too busy enjoying music with it.  



Galapac said:


> Oh I see, you sold it locally. Congrats but always sad when you let hardware go. More funds for other gear though.



You have no idea how many of my favourite gear I've let go and I do regret losing some of those... like the Primaluna Dialogue Premium HP, Glenn OTL and ALO Audio Studio Six, the last 2 I also let them go with a bunch of good tubes. Fetch some good money but I had collected those tubes with such care and some are very hard to obtain now. 

However I have such signon names - UntilThen here on Head-Fi and Odyssey on my local forum, that it's fitting that I carry on with my audio journey. After 5 years I'm still excited with a gear purchase even if it's just a Bifrost2 or a Mjolnir 2.  

The next purchase will hurt. LCD-4, HPA4, Mogwai Se or Auris Nirvana. That's going to take time or I might just go for a custom amp and Tomas of Ultrasonic Studio is doing some wonderful works now with Infinity and Eternity.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Welcome to the 339i club. Now you know what we have been saying all along about the preamp out capability.



As much as I'm wowed by the preamp capability of LF339i, I'll be using it solely as a headphone amp because the tone is just so lovely. All my well heeled audio enthusiast friends fall in love with LF339i despite having Cayin HA300, Mogwai Se, Auris Nirvana even ! They agree that the La Figaro 339i sound amazing for it's price.... until I tell them the price of my tubes now.  Definitely buying back all my GEC 6as7g, GEC U52 tubes for US$1200. Priceless tubes !


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 26, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Galapac, thanks for the suggestion, and I hope I can try the ZMF one day! They absolutely look like what I was saying, they look so gorgeous! I see that it compares favourably to the HD820? ^^
> Looking good! If only I can try it!



If you love your HD800 and HD650, ZMF Verite Open or Close will knock them out of the park. I just sold off Verite Open LTD in Pheasant wood - another sale I'll regret but I intend to get another later - just waiting for the right wood. An Australian exotic wood. 

There my previous Verite Open and my LF339 going to @xtiva soon. That LF339 is as good as new and so lovely sounding.


----------



## hp4fun

Do I need an adapter for L63? How does it sound? Haven't seen too much review about it but seems nice.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Do I need an adapter for L63? How does it sound? Haven't seen too much review about it but seems nice.



I don't think our version of LF339i can use the L63 even with an adapter without some customisation of the amp. @telecaster actually modified our version of LF339 to run with L63 and 6F5 drivers. Now he has to create special adapters just to run 6SJ7 and EF86 on it ! He's going backwards lol.


----------



## hp4fun

While you guys talking about thousands of $ updates and rotations, let me humbly present my poor man's fix of a cheap tube.

$1 steel hose clamp to fix a cheap $5 6sj7gt that has a broken ring and loose pins. 

"This is without doubt the sloppiest fix I have ever seen"
"But it works"


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> While you guys talking about thousands of $ updates and rotations, let me humbly present my poor man's fix of a cheap tube.
> 
> $1 steel hose clamp to fix a cheap $5 6sj7gt that has a broken ring and loose pins.
> 
> ...



One reason I want to get this broken ring tube is that I can actually see what inside and understand how they piece up together, without breaking my other expensive ones.

Well, I can youtube, but nothing is more fun than the "it works" moment. In fact, the socket saver is more expensive than the tube + clamp


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> While you guys talking about thousands of $ updates and rotations, let me humbly present my poor man's fix of a cheap tube.
> 
> $1 steel hose clamp to fix a cheap $5 6sj7gt that has a broken ring and loose pins.
> 
> ...



Can you provide a full frontal shot of your silver LF339i ? Thanks.


----------



## Bruc3

Got a silly question, is it possible to run 2 tubes of same type but say different brand/measurements?

E.g. say would I be able to have a WE 421a paired with a Tung Sol 5998, or just different branded 5998 etc?

As matched pairs are getting hard to come by.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> Got a silly question, is it possible to run 2 tubes of same type but say different brand/measurements?
> 
> E.g. say would I be able to have a WE 421a paired with a Tung Sol 5998, or just different branded 5998 etc?
> 
> As matched pairs are getting hard to come by.


Of course you can and the beauty is that if one side is a bit weaker you can adjust the volume accordingly. I would just stick to the same family. I wouldn’t mix a 6AS7G with a 6080 but you could. In fact I do this sometimes with a 421A and a 5998 as I only have one 421A from my DV days. Others may say differently though as they may feel the sound sig would be altered too much by mixing but it wouldn’t hurt to experiment.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Got a silly question, is it possible to run 2 tubes of same type but say different brand/measurements?
> 
> E.g. say would I be able to have a WE 421a paired with a Tung Sol 5998, or just different branded 5998 etc?
> 
> As matched pairs are getting hard to come by.



Should be in theory but buying used 5998 can be a hit and miss affairs. Many bad ones out there. Even NOS ones. I got one brand new 5998 from Langrex that is noisy but I can't be bothered to chase it up.  I've collected my tubes over the years - 5 years to be exact. It's painstaking and quite a bit of money invested to get my collection now that is very good. 

So when my friend wanted to buy my LF339i thinking that the amp is cheap compared to other high end amps, I told him it's good NOS tubes that will set him back - unless he's not bothered with using farmer's tubes. King's tubes takes time and Queen's tubes are even more priceless.


----------



## hp4fun

One stone two birds.

Front face 339i, and a completely mismatch driver tubes. The feeling is quite weird, tbh. 

Disclaimer: It is *not* a good setup, I am just waiting for the other 6sj7gt to arrive.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> One stone two birds.
> 
> Front face 339i, and a completely mismatch driver tubes. The feeling is quite weird, tbh.
> 
> Disclaimer: It is *not* a good setup, I am just waiting for the other 6sj7gt to arrive.


And are those Svet’s or Sovteks in your power sockets? I will guess Svets as I do not see the Sovtek bird. How do you like them? They are on the bright side aren’t they? I do believe you prefer that if I recall but my memory is not what it used to be....I used to have a photographic memory that I never even had to study in school, now the photographs are a bit hazy from age. 😂


----------



## Bruc3

hp4fun said:


> Front face 339i, and a completely mismatch driver tubes. The feeling is quite weird, tbh.



hehe thats pretty extreme, so definitely answers my question. Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

Thanks @hp4fun just wanted to see how the silver looks like and it looks just as good. Are both volume knobs smooth turning?


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Thanks @hp4fun just wanted to see how the silver looks like and it looks just as good. Are both volume knobs smooth turning?



Yes, turning is smooth but the left cap is a bit wiggly.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Yes, turning is smooth but the left cap is a bit wiggly.



What cap are you talk about? Mine's all tight. Right down to the tube sockets. It's so tight. Even the RCA in and out sockets are tight.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Yes, turning is smooth but the left cap is a bit wiggly.


If you are talking about the knob you can tighten it with a hex key. You can see the hole at the top when your volume knob is turned all the way down. You can even change them like this:


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> If you are talking about the knob you can tighten it with a hex key. You can see the hole at the top when your volume knob is turned all the way down. You can even change them like this:



Thanks! It did not bother me so I did not bother to fix it till you asked me about the smooth turning feeling.


----------



## UntilThen

Did you change the volume knob to gold @Galapac and what's that input tube again? using the EF86 adapter?


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> And are those Svet’s or Sovteks in your power sockets? I will guess Svets as I do not see the Sovtek bird. How do you like them? They are on the bright side aren’t they? I do believe you prefer that if I recall but my memory is not what it used to be....I used to have a photographic memory that I never even had to study in school, now the photographs are a bit hazy from age. 😂



These are the winged svetlana. I used them because I was worried about the ring-broken 6sj7gt might damage other parts so I put some good, popular, and cheap tubes there such as 6AS7GA and the winged.

The svetnala tubes are not bad. The bass is not tight (e.g., Richard Strauss's Also sprach Zarathustra), plus some other minor issues.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Did you change the volume knob to gold @Galapac and what's that input tube again? using the EF86 adapter?


The knobs are machined aluminum in red against the black 339i, my 2 favorite colors. That is the 6084/E80F tube that I like. I use that and the Tung-Sol mesh 6SJ7GT the most.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> That is the 6084/E80F tube that I like.



So just to confirm, these tubes use the EF86 adapter? I ask because I have 2 Yuking's adapters - EF80 and EF86.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I don't think our version of LF339i can use the L63 even with an adapter without some customisation of the amp. @telecaster actually modified our version of LF339 to run with L63 and 6F5 drivers. Now he has to create special adapters just to run 6SJ7 and EF86 on it ! He's going backwards lol.


Yes my version is the 6j5g driver version. Can use 6c5 too, L63 is a 6j5g in a straight tube. 6j5v, 6j5gt works too. It use a little bit different parts (two resistors value change).

I then made a adapter to use my TS mesh 6as7g.

I also modified an adapter to use EF86 on it. But if it wasn't for the sake of my 100% Telefunken setup, the 6j5g/L63 is better for setup. It's a very good triode, sounds perfect to me, and i have lots of nice tubes already 😊

The mod for 6j5g is pretty easy to do.


----------



## telecaster

Bruc3 said:


> hehe thats pretty extreme, so definitely answers my question. Thanks.


The two side of the 339 are completely indépendant, you can power one at a time, there are not related electrically at all. They just share the ground, that's it.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> So just to confirm, these tubes use the EF86 adapter? I ask because I have 2 Yuking's adapters - EF80 and EF86.


I can say the e80f is a substitute for EF86. Just for information, Telefunken never made that e80f, it's a rebrand from dario or amperex i think.


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> I can say the e80f is a substitute for EF86. Just for information, Telefunken never made that e80f, it's a rebrand from dario or amperex i think.



I use E86 adapters for E80F. 

But not EF80, E80CF, and EC80F. Can't they just develop a better naming system?


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Yes my version is the 6j5g driver version. Can use 6c5 too, L63 is a 6j5g in a straight tube. 6j5v, 6j5gt works too. It use a little bit different parts (two resistors value change).
> 
> I then made a adapter to use my TS mesh 6as7g.
> 
> ...



Yuking started offering a customised version of LF339 that use L63 / 6J5 long before those tubes were popularised in the Glenn thread and other threads. As someone who has been on all these thread I've seen how 6J5 grew in demand.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Yuking started offering a customised version of LF339 that use L63 / 6J5 long before those tubes were popularised in the Glenn thread and other threads. As someone who has been on all these thread I've seen how 6J5 grew in demand.


Yeah I was looking up some tubes lately and noticed that trend too! It's not too bad since 339 users cannot use them in the stock amp yet ^^


----------



## MJS242

telecaster said:


> Yes my version is the 6j5g driver version. Can use 6c5 too, L63 is a 6j5g in a straight tube. 6j5v, 6j5gt works too. It use a little bit different parts (two resistors value change).
> 
> I then made a adapter to use my TS mesh 6as7g.
> 
> ...




You can also get a 76 to 6C5/6J5 adapter on ebay.  I have a set but haven't tried 76 tubes yet.  Sorry I never got around to getting the pin readout @telecaster, looks like you figured it out though.


----------



## UntilThen

A busy day at the office. Bifrost 2 coming today and I journey back to Canberra next weekend bringing all my gear - then I can compare LF339 and LF339i with Yggdrasil.


----------



## telecaster

MJS242 said:


> You can also get a 76 to 6C5/6J5 adapter on ebay.  I have a set but haven't tried 76 tubes yet.  Sorry I never got around to getting the pin readout @telecaster, looks like you figured it out though.


Please tell us if the 76 is nice in there! Don't worry, it's fine, I triode strapped the pentode EF86 in a proven method so it's all good!


----------



## Mizicke5273

UntilThen said:


> I don't expect LF339i to function to the standard of a high end HiFi preamp unit. That would be asking too much. It's just too difficult to hook up to my HiFi system.
> 
> There it is - the whole mess.



And this guy says he's not a hardware guy.  If that isn't a hardware guy, then I don't know what is!


----------



## UntilThen

Mizicke5273 said:


> And this guy says he's not a hardware guy.  If that isn't a hardware guy, then I don't know what is!



You’re not seeing it right. These are software.


----------



## UntilThen

Back to the study, the amps and dac go. Now all my fav amps together for me to connect at will. I still use La Figaro 339i the most. With Bifrost 2 and He1000se, it's an incredible sound.


----------



## telecaster

I really wondering how the he1000 sounds on the 339i 🙂


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> I really wondering how the he1000 sounds on the 339i 🙂



Ask @xtiva he heard it at my place last night on audiophile vocals from Tidal HiFi.


----------



## UntilThen

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/313390351448?_trksid=p2471758.m4704

I was bidding on this NOS pair of Chatham 6as7g and it sold for US$385 !!!


----------



## hp4fun (Jan 28, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/313390351448?_trksid=p2471758.m4704
> 
> I was bidding on this NOS pair of Chatham 6as7g and it sold for US$385 !!!



I am completely lost! Why? It is not 5998. Chatham 6as7g did not sound superior than many others and did not get rave reviews in the past. Is there something I did not know about this particular pair?

Disclaimer: I bought *exactly the same pair* from the seller and returned them because one of the base was slightly loose.

Edit: FWIW, I paid $100 for this pair last month.


----------



## Bruc3

Maybe some people bidding thought it was 5998


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I am completely lost! Why? It is not 5998. Chatham 6as7g did not sound superior than many others and did not get rave reviews in the past. Is there something I did not know about this particular pair?
> 
> Disclaimer: I bought *exactly the same pair* from the seller and returned them because one of the base was slightly loose.
> 
> Edit: FWIW, I paid $100 for this pair last month.



Because that is a brand new NOS pair in immaculate condition. When I got to US$200, I gave up. True Chatham 6as7g shouldn't cost so much but it's impossible to find such a new pair again and I've had a pair of Chatham 6as7g in the past. It's pretty good. Lighter in tone than GEC 6as7g but still good.


----------



## Galapac

With 42 bids it looks like some got caught up in a bidding war...the psychology of wanting to win is strong.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

That's a ridiculous price. Two years ago they were going for 20$ a tube.


----------



## UntilThen

This is what you want to bid on.   and watch the price go up.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Pa...m2afd586999:g:DecAAOSwMxBgEDMa&frcectupt=true


----------



## UntilThen

That's how much my GEC 6080 cost now.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2x-GEC-...122952?hash=item44723921c8:g:W2oAAOSw1uZgEENN

This is not even an identical pair.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> Because that is a brand new NOS pair in immaculate condition. When I got to US$200, I gave up. True Chatham 6as7g shouldn't cost so much but it's impossible to find such a new pair again and I've had a pair of Chatham 6as7g in the past. It's pretty good. Lighter in tone than GEC 6as7g but still good.



I lost $243!  (or $100 according to UntilThen's bid)

They were two listings and the starting bids were both $10. I got $50 each. Almost overprice but still acceptable. 

Or should I feel less guilty when I the return shipping was covered by the seller?


----------



## UntilThen (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyway back to LF339i. Preamp out to v280 for a bit more tube tone... LCD-X connected to v280 and Hekse connected to LF339i. I prefer the latter by a lot.

A little discovery here. v280 by itself is heaps better than L339i preamp out to v280.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> This is what you want to bid on.   and watch the price go up.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Pa...m2afd586999:g:DecAAOSwMxBgEDMa&frcectupt=true


The numbers are pretty ....bad.

Valve 1) Ia 74/90 - Gm 5.4/5.9 
Valve 2) Ia 51/88 - Gm 4.5/5.6


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> With 42 bids it looks like some got caught up in a bidding war...the psychology of wanting to win is strong.



I did a quick comparison a few weeks back in this thread. It is better than the RCA 6AS7G but not as good as 5998. I actually can't think of a reason to keep them other than they are NOS. 

A bendix 6080WB pair beats them by miles.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> I lost $243!  (or $100 according to UntilThen's bid)
> 
> They were two listings and the starting bids were both $10. I got $50 each. Almost overprice but still acceptable.
> 
> Or should I feel less guilty when I the return shipping was covered by the seller?



Facts of life. If you have just started collecting these tubes now, you will pay a premium. When I paid US$238 for my NOS pair of Tung Sol 5998, @Skylab must be laughing because he paid US$50 for a nice pair in his time. So as we advance into the 21st century, say goodbye to NOS GEC, Tung Sol, Mullard, Brimar, Bendix, Sylvania, Ken Rads, etc.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Facts of life. If you have just started collecting these tubes now, you will pay a premium. When I paid US$238 for my NOS pair of Tung Sol 5998, @Skylab must be laughing because he paid US$50 for a nice pair in his time. So as we advance into the 21st century, say goodbye to NOS GEC, Tung Sol, Mullard, Brimar, Bendix, Sylvania, Ken Rads, etc.


 One of 3 things will happen:
1) The price will continue to rise on these old tubes and they will become an investment for us to sell, eventually becoming obsolete as they age, wear out, break, etc.
2) Some company like Western Electric is doing now will come back and start making premium tubes for the audiophile market
3) SS amps will get to a point where you can dial-in a tube sound of your choice with such accuracy making points 1 and 2 moot.


----------



## UntilThen

I just commit to buy a pair of NOS GEC KT66 for a bomb. LF339i here with my new amp - Elekit TU-8200 that uses 6L6GC, KT88, EL34, KT90, 6550 and driver tubes are 12AU7.


----------



## hp4fun

Finally got a cheap pair of 6sj7gt. It seems it matches Bendix 6080WB slightly better than the EF86. 

With 6AS7GA ($20 a pair), 6N5C ($20 a pair) and this 6sj7gt ($5 a pair), I am moving to the cheap-tube all star game from today ...... 

LF339i seems to be nice and friendly to cheap tubes, so far.


----------



## UntilThen

I'm over the moon with Elekit TU-8200 now. KT88 and 6L6GC rocking my boat.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 1, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> I'm over the moon with Elekit TU-8200 now. KT88 and 6L6GC rocking my boat.


SO nice! I was looking the TU 8200R up lately! Can you described what you prefer over the 339 and with which cans?
About the used LCD3, thanks for the heads up really! But i ordered a new pair in france, that headband looks worn out, and buying the carbon replacement would have made the price near the new one anyway...

I like the 339, because I can service it myself, it's such a simple amp inside is so clean and logical.
New driver tube GEC! With Telefunken 6080, it's detailed, warm, extended, smooth, transparent and with a nice bass. I love this combination.


----------



## SHIMACM

Hi guys.

I own a Darkvoice 336se and was thinking about upgrading to the LF 339i.

I know that the LF339 is an abyss of difference for Darkvoice when paired with low impedance headphones.

My question is regarding pairing with headphones with more than 300ohms.

Is the difference so big that it's worth the price difference?


----------



## hp4fun

SHIMACM said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I own a Darkvoice 336se and was thinking about upgrading to the LF 339i.
> 
> ...



I cannot comment on the sound comparison because I did not own a 336se. But I do want to say I love the dual monaural design, and two volume controls. When I get back to other amps I miss this design when sometimes I want to adjust the channels independently (for personal preference or the problems in some old recordings).


----------



## Galapac

SHIMACM said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I own a Darkvoice 336se and was thinking about upgrading to the LF 339i.
> 
> ...


I think it is worth the upgrade. Think of it as DV times 2. Bigger soundscape, more power, independent volume channels. Just a more pleasant experience than the DV overall. Others that had both the Dark Voice and LF 339i could chime in but I think it's worth it.


----------



## SHIMACM

Galapac said:


> I think it is worth the upgrade. Think of it as DV times 2. Bigger soundscape, more power, independent volume channels. Just a more pleasant experience than the DV overall. Others that had both the Dark Voice and LF 339i could chime in but I think it's worth it.



I asked you in private, but I followed your advice and play the question here to get other impressions.


----------



## UntilThen

SHIMACM said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I own a Darkvoice 336se and was thinking about upgrading to the LF 339i.
> 
> ...



The others here have replied and I agree 100% as I used to own the DV336se and now LF339 three times. It's hard to quantify but LF339 being twice as good as DV336se is about correct and in the audio world twice as much is a very big deal. Better in terms of resolution, control, bass weight, power and absolute sonic delight. I have a lot of tube amps which are more expensive but I still hold LF339i in that regard. Put aside any bias that it's made in China and the cheap price and it's a very lovely sounding unit. Most people loath to admit that publicly but I will say it from my own experience. YMMV.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> SO nice! I was looking the TU 8200R up lately! Can you described what you prefer over the 339 and with which cans?



Side by side with LF339i, the Elekit is very comparable but ultimately wins in depth and height of soundstage. I didn't know LF339i is lacking in those until I hear the TU-8200 with Psvane 12au7 and Gold Lion KT88. It's holographic and 3D in the truest sense of those terms. Elekit is also better in resolution and details. Notes stood out a lot more clearly. It's airier. LF339i is darker and warmer. Now I did not notice that of LF339i until I hear the Elekit TU-8200. Now with KT77 tubes, dynamics have just gone up another notch.

Having said that, I'm not getting rid of LF339i because when I listen to them side by side with LCD-3f, LCD-X, He1000se and HD650, I can see myself loving both but the TU-8200 wins here for me and I've just started using 3 power tubes. More to come...

Both are very powerful... the Elekit 8200 more so. Understandably so because 8200 is 4w in triode mode, 8w in Ultralinear mode and 8.2w in Pentode mode. It's also supremely quiet and feels just lukewarm on the chassis after hours of operation. Not HOT like the LF339i.

With your skills, upgrading and putting together the Elekit 8200 is much easier than upgrading LF339i. Get it and see for yourself.


----------



## MJS242

Just a reminder to those with the 6C5/6J5/L63 version as a lot of information gets buried in this thread, but with an adapter you can run 6SN7's since a 6SN7 is two 6C5/6J5's


----------



## UntilThen

I like the LF339i as it is with 6sj7 and it's variants but 6J5 and 6sn7 sure sound interesting. I only you can have both easily. In fact I'm not ready to give up TS 6sj7gt mesh plates, RCA 5693 and EF86, 80. Those pentodes as strapped triodes sound great too.


----------



## MJS242

UntilThen said:


> I like the LF339i as it is with 6sj7 and it's variants but 6J5 and 6sn7 sure sound interesting. I only you can have both easily. In fact I'm not ready to give up TS 6sj7gt mesh plates, RCA 5693 and EF86, 80. Those pentodes as strapped triodes sound great too.



I don't think converting 6SJ7 to 6J5 is terribly difficult.  Maybe @xmdkq or @telecaster can enlighten us with a diagram of sorts?


----------



## UntilThen

MJS242 said:


> I don't think converting 6SJ7 to 6J5 is terribly difficult.  Maybe @xmdkq or @telecaster can enlighten us with a diagram of sorts?



Yeah but I don't want to change the amp from 6sj7 to 6j5. Maybe use an adapter to use 6j5 if that is possible. The reason being I like all my drivers that I currently use on the 6sj7 socket.


----------



## UntilThen

MJS242 said:


> Just a reminder to those with the 6C5/6J5/L63 version as a lot of information gets buried in this thread, but with an adapter you can run 6SN7's since a 6SN7 is two 6C5/6J5's



Do you still own the LF339? The last couple of days, I've been singing the praise of Elekit 8200 but the LF339i is right up there in it's own way. I just can't get enough of Figaro lovely warmth, bass weight and sparkly top end. 

A friend who is not familiar with tube amps but very familiar with high end ss amps, came over and when he had listened to the He1000se out of LF399i, he wanted to buy my unit straight away.   

I will not sell this new LF339i in black. It will stay with me forever, no matter what other tube amps I get. That's how much I love the tone and the looks.


----------



## UntilThen

Tonight's listening session.


----------



## MJS242 (Feb 2, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> Do you still own the LF339? The last couple of days, I've been singing the praise of Elekit 8200 but the LF339i is right up there in it's own way. I just can't get enough of Figaro lovely warmth, bass weight and sparkly top end.
> 
> A friend who is not familiar with tube amps but very familiar with high end ss amps, came over and when he had listened to the He1000se out of LF399i, he wanted to buy my unit straight away.
> 
> I will not sell this new LF339i in black. It will stay with me forever, no matter what other tube amps I get. That's how much I love the tone and the looks.




I still own a custom LF339 (6C5/L63 version) and I recently ordered the 339i from mass drop.







At this point, I've owned all iterations of the amp and have tons of adapters.

EF80 to 6SJ7
EF86 to 6SJ7
EF86 to 6C5
6SN7 to 6C5
76 to 6C5



Also a lot of tubes:



Even some especially rare ones like these Genalex Z729 (EF86)



Each of these come with piece of paper with hand written test values.

I haven't been around much mainly because of free time.  The elekit amps have always been on my radar as I like doing kits.  Previously I've done the bottlehead crack and the transcendent sound masterpiece amps.


----------



## Galapac

MJS242 said:


> Another thing most people probably don't realize is that you can run 6336 tubes in this amp (it's able to dissipate the heat according to @xmdkq). Here's a picture of him doing it while building my amp a few years ago:



I would caution against this as I wouldn't want to see others amps die on them. I have these tubes but have decided to not use them as I would not want to shorten the life of my amp and there are plenty of other tubes to use. Plus those 6336 tubes are on fire when they are used. You could cook food real fast on them.

From @tintinsnowydog:
_These draw 5 amps of current vs. the 2.5 amps of 6AS7 equivalents. It runs ok but is taxing on the transformer. Using it for too long could shorten the lifespan of the transformers and components. You can use it for short periods of time, just watch for overheating by touching the left and right black plastic covers. _

From @xmdkq:
_ I have tested that I can work for a few hours and observe the temperature of the power transformer. _


----------



## MJS242

Galapac said:


> I would caution against this as I wouldn't want to see others amps die on them. I have these tubes but have decided to not use them as I would not want to shorten the life of my amp and there are plenty of other tubes to use. Plus those 6336 tubes are on fire when they are used. You could cook food real fast on them.
> 
> From @tintinsnowydog:
> _These draw 5 amps of current vs. the 2.5 amps of 6AS7 equivalents. It runs ok but is taxing on the transformer. Using it for too long could shorten the lifespan of the transformers and components. You can use it for short periods of time, just watch for overheating by touching the left and right black plastic covers. _
> ...



Thanks @Galapac for providing that information summary regarding 6336 tubes.  I edited my post so that it doesn't confuse anyone.


----------



## SHIMACM

Is there LF339i (new version) with 6j5 / l63 inlet tubes?

I'm thinking of pairing it with T1, which inlet tubes do you recommend?


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 2, 2021)

Very impressive @MJS242. I remember @Liu Junyuan telling me about your knowledge and passion for La Figaro 339. I knew all along but that your absence is due to other matters taking over and like everyone else, we eventually slide off from a thread. I myself have done that from Elise, Euforia and the GOTL thread. God knows how many posts I have in those.

I use Cetron 6336B tubes in my previous Glenn OTL amp because that custom amp can take up to a total of 13 volts. A pair of 6336 is 10v - that leaves 3 more volts for the drivers which is more than sufficient. Oh I could use 6 x 6BL7 / 6BX7 - that is the highlight of that amp. Sextet of those tubes produce a very unique and forceful amp. I was an early adopter after Glenn pop into my own Feliks Audio thread and started talking to me - eventually he told that he can build me an OTL amp that can take one 6sn7 and or 2 x c3g drivers and for power tubes either 6 x 6bx7gt or 2 / 4 6as7 / 6060 or 2 x 6336. That's how versatile that GOTL is. After I got it and started talking on Glenn thread, others became interested and that's how the queue for GOTL grew and grew until it became a very long wait before you can even get a GOTL. But that's a sidetrack from what I want to say here. Which is that 6336 is a special tube with a special requirement. A pair use 10v. Single is 5v. I know this 3 years ago. When I saw in this thread Yuking suggesting that it's possible to use 6336 for a short while in LF339 - while I can agree that you can use it for a few minutes, I see really no benefit for doing so because 6336 does not sound better than 5998 as some have claim or close to it. Not even close is what I can say.

I'm very impressed that you have every iterations of LF339 and the number of tubes, particularly drivers that you have amassed. I'm glad that you have ordered the latest 339i from MassDrop because having heard previous versions, I hear the new version as being smoother and more refined. In 3 days times I'll be able to put those 2 amps side by side for a direct comparison.


----------



## UntilThen

SHIMACM said:


> Is there LF339i (new version) with 6j5 / l63 inlet tubes?



No. You need to order a custom LF339i if you want a 6j5 /l63 as drivers input by default.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 2, 2021)

MJS242 said:


> The elekit amps have always been on my radar as I like doing kits. Previously I've done the bottlehead crack and the transcendent sound masterpiece amps.



I forgot to comment on this. After 3 days of living with Elekit 8200 and occasionally powering up LF339i to compare, I can tell you that if I have no other tube amps but these 2 then I'm fully satisfied. I strongly urged you to buy the 8200SX kits with the better caps and other upgrades and build one for yourself. There's also a more pricey 300b version - 8600R. What impress me is this DIY amp has very good parts for it's cost and the final built amp is very quiet with no hiss or hum. That is so remarkable. Finally the sound of 12au7 and various kt88, el34, 6l6gc, kt77, kt66, 6550, 5881, Cossor 807, el12 spez is mind boggling. It's also a very capable stereo amp. In UL mode it's 8w and triode mode it's 4w. I drive my tower speakers capable of 150w with TU-8200 in ultralinear mode to pretty loud levels but it did not have the body and weight of a muscular integrated amp like my Redgum Rgi120enr.

Yes by all means get a Elekit 8200r and see how interesting it is with LF339i side by side. The best of engineering design from Japan and China imo.

I sold off my Sansui au alpha 907mr last night because a channel imbalance develops and a friend came over and wanted to buy it badly despite that. He will get it serviced as I say goodbye to my stint with an era of Sansui vintage amps. The best experience I have had in this head-fi journey. I use them with headphones as much as with speakers. From here on I have my sights on a new Primaluna EV100 tube amp or a McIntosh MC275.


----------



## hp4fun

Wondering why headphone out cannot be used as a preamp? I did an experiment tonight at the cost of a headphone 

I wanted to compare the 339i preamp out vs the headphone out + 3.5mm to RCA adapter. I have turned the volume to zero, and when I powered everything, I heard a tiny clicking sound from both drivers of a hifiman hp.

Both drivers were blown, end of the story.

I guess is the headphone out has too much power so the noise floor is too high. Even at zero volume, it kills the drivers easily.


----------



## Bruc3

hp4fun said:


> Wondering why headphone out cannot be used as a preamp? I did an experiment tonight at the cost of a headphone



Sorry, slightly confused.

So you had a hifiman headphone plugged into the 339i preamp rca (via an adapter) and it blew the drivers?


----------



## hp4fun

Bruc3 said:


> Sorry, slightly confused.
> 
> So you had a hifiman headphone plugged into the 339i preamp rca (via an adapter) and it blew the drivers?



Oh, yeah. that's a missing piece.

I power the HE6 by the speaker amp through speaker tap. So it was

dac -> 339i -> speaker amp -> he6

I was trying to see the diff between 339i's headphone out and preamp out.

In the past I know the headphone out in a stereo preamp is not that powerful. So I thought I could give it a try. I was WRONG!


----------



## Bruc3

hp4fun said:


> dac -> 339i -> speaker amp -> he6



You blew your Hifiman HE6? Ouch....

Isn't the LF339i pre-amp a variable out? Surprised it would have blown it with volume on 0 and no music playing.

I got a huge scare last time when I thought I blew my HD800S when I heard popping sounds with it connected to the LF339 while powering up.


----------



## hp4fun

Bruc3 said:


> You blew your Hifiman HE6? Ouch....
> 
> Isn't the LF339i pre-amp a variable out? Surprised it would have blown it with volume on 0 and no music playing.
> 
> I got a huge scare last time when I thought I blew my HD800S when I heard popping sounds with it connected to the LF339 while powering up.



Just to clarify, the pre-amp out did not blow anything. The Headphone out + 3.5 to RCA adapter blew the drivers.....


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Oh, yeah. that's a missing piece.
> 
> I power the HE6 by the speaker amp through speaker tap. So it was
> 
> ...


What is the amp?
If volume of the 339 was at zero, there cannot possibly sound coming out of the outputs.
Power amps are know to have loud pop noise on startup, can be DC voltage. Especially vintage amps with in need of service capacitors. And that kills headphones for sure.


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> What is the amp?
> If volume of the 339 was at zero, there cannot possibly sound coming out of the outputs.
> Power amps are know to have loud pop noise on startup, can be DC voltage. Especially vintage amps with in need of service capacitors. And that kills headphones for sure.



Adcom 545. There was no pop noise. Just one tiny click sound like the clock ticking. It just died peacefully.

For some reasons and maybe others can confirm too. In the past when I use my 339i as a pre-amp out using the line out, there is a noticeable noise floor that does not change when I turn the knob (even when it is zero).


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> dac -> 339i -> speaker amp -> he6


I still don't follow. So you had something like this with a 1/4 adapter I assume plugged into the 339i:





and the RCA end into another amp, of which you had the HE6 plugged into and blew them?
Was the amp the HE6 were plugged into turned on and volume up?


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> Was the amp the HE6 were plugged into turned on and volume up?



He mentioned it was a Adcom 545 power amp he had it plugged into like below:
https://www.kenrockwell.com/audio/adcom/gfa-545-ii.htm

AFAIK the poweramp does not have its own volume control, it needs a pre-amp to control the volume.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 3, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Adcom 545. There was no pop noise. Just one tiny click sound like the clock ticking. It just died peacefully.
> 
> For some reasons and maybe others can confirm too. In the past when I use my 339i as a pre-amp out using the line out, there is a noticeable noise floor that does not change when I turn the knob (even when it is zero).


It seems like it is a vintage amplifier from the 1990ish? If yes, there is a good chance of the electrolytic in need of service. As time goes by they can drift or leak, making the amp a DC offset at the speaker terminal. You won't hear the pop noise if you don't plug the speakers obviously. If the DC voltage is present at the output it will kill headphones instantly, and can damage speaker. You can measure the DC offset at the speaker terminal, and you can plug speaker to hear if there is a loud pop noise.
Sorry for those HE6, but plugging headphone to speaker taps is a risky business, especially with old amps.

I did a quick read about HE6 on power amps. Did you power the Adcom after you plugged in your HE6 onto it?


----------



## telecaster

MJS242 said:


> I still own a custom LF339 (6C5/L63 version) and I recently ordered the 339i from mass drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive, I love all those tubes, especially when they are in boxes with measurements! Bravo!
About the Elekit, the more I look at it, the more I want to design my own amp or buy one with the tubes I am looking for.
There a nice 300b amp nowadays too from China that looks the bomb. 

Anyway everytime I listened to 339 I feel I really don't need to invest in another amp for now! Many many other things to buy first, like a nice ARP 2600 synth from Behringer for example haha!


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Side by side with LF339i, the Elekit is very comparable but ultimately wins in depth and height of soundstage. I didn't know LF339i is lacking in those until I hear the TU-8200 with Psvane 12au7 and Gold Lion KT88. It's holographic and 3D in the truest sense of those terms. Elekit is also better in resolution and details. Notes stood out a lot more clearly. It's airier. LF339i is darker and warmer. Now I did not notice that of LF339i until I hear the Elekit TU-8200. Now with KT77 tubes, dynamics have just gone up another notch.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not getting rid of LF339i because when I listen to them side by side with LCD-3f, LCD-X, He1000se and HD650, I can see myself loving both but the TU-8200 wins here for me and I've just started using 3 power tubes. More to come...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions! Yes the Elekit looks nice for sure! Maybe one day! ^^


----------



## telecaster

MJS242 said:


> I don't think converting 6SJ7 to 6J5 is terribly difficult.  Maybe @xmdkq or @telecaster can enlighten us with a diagram of sorts?


The 6J5 pinouts is as follow





and the 6SJ7 pinouts is like this





First a warning, if you don't understand the high voltage involved in tube amps,or you don't understand what those diagrams are for, please don't do the conversion yourself ^^


- F stands for filament in french. Or can be H for heater. 
- G for Grid
- A for Anode (which is the P for Plate=Anode) , 
- K for Cathode, 
- M for masse in french, which is the S for shield when there is a metal tube protection around the tube!

The pentodes are strapped like this (I believe) :
Connected together G2 and G3 and the Annode.

The you need to change to resistors value, the last two resistors in the power chain before the driver tube.
200ohm ---> 100ohm
30Kohm ---> 33Kohm

That's it ^^
Good vids to understand a tube amp :


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Thanks for the impressions! Yes the Elekit looks nice for sure! Maybe one day! ^^



I've just purchase the accompanying preamp / phono stage called TU-8500 to partner TU-8200. A Bendix 6080wb new pair is coming to me this weekend. I like Bendix in the LF339i. Love the dark and warm tone of that tube.


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> It seems like it is a vintage amplifier from the 1990ish? If yes, there is a good chance of the electrolytic in need of service. As time goes by they can drift or leak, making the amp a DC offset at the speaker terminal. You won't hear the pop noise if you don't plug the speakers obviously. If the DC voltage is present at the output it will kill headphones instantly, and can damage speaker. You can measure the DC offset at the speaker terminal, and you can plug speaker to hear if there is a loud pop noise.
> Sorry for those HE6, but plugging headphone to speaker taps is a risky business, especially with old amps.
> 
> I did a quick read about HE6 on power amps. Did you power the Adcom after you plugged in your HE6 onto it?



For the record, I had been using 

dac --> adcom --> he6 

for a great result and enjoyed for a few weeks.

Then yesterday I thought I wanted to put 339i into the sound path. I hesitated at the beginning, and used the sp200 as the stepping stone

dac --> sp200's se output --> 3.5mm to RCA adapter --> adcom --> he6

and it worked great too!

So I started to replace the sp200 by the 339i. Then the hp was gone 

Yes it is a risky business.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> I still don't follow. So you had something like this with a 1/4 adapter I assume plugged into the 339i:
> 
> 
> and the RCA end into another amp, of which you had the HE6 plugged into and blew them?
> Was the amp the HE6 were plugged into turned on and volume up?



Yes. the power amps do not have volume control so I used the volume control in dac / 339i. 

And this is something I don't quite understand in the 339i.

Theoretically, the pre-amp out needs to deal with a power amp that has 10k+ ohm input impedance. The headphone out only needs to deal with ~100 ohm impedance.

Therefore if I connect the headphone out to an power amp, shouldn't it be 10x difficult to drive and less likely to over power the speaker / headphone?

I read similar discussions long time ago about the pre-amp for power amps. Basically the headphone out was not powerful enough by design.

Given I did make it happen to connect the 339i pre-amp out to the power amp (not great result though), I think it is safe to connect the headphone out to the power amp.

Maybe the OTL design is different. or quite different I should say


----------



## hp4fun

I know it is a 339i thread, but since @UntilThen mentioned this already,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Pair-MWT-Marconi-6AS7G-A1834-Valves-Tubes-Used-Tested/184639056281

Price seems quite reasonable.


----------



## UntilThen

Did you get that hp4fun ?


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> So I started to replace the sp200 by the 339i. Then the hp was gone
> 
> Yes it is a risky business.



What do you mean gone? Your He6se is dead now? I wouldn't worry about using the LF339i as a preamp. I'm just using that strictly as an amp and that's where it excels.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> What do you mean gone? Your He6se is dead now? I wouldn't worry about using the LF339i as a preamp. I'm just using that strictly as an amp and that's where it excels.



Agreed, and my misery was because I used headphone out as preamp.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Did you get that hp4fun ?


Person that bought those was a reseller. Look at the feedback.
 dan198745                        (34655)

I took a pass on those as they weren't matched and the specs on one were below my minimum.

Valve 1) Ia 74/90 - Gm 5.4/5.9

Valve 2) Ia 51/88 - Gm 4.5/5.6


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 3, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Agreed, and my misery was because I used headphone out as preamp.



Extremely sad. I've not blown a headphone before.



Galapac said:


> Person that bought those was a reseller. Look at the feedback.
> dan198745                        (34655)
> 
> I took a pass on those as they weren't matched and the specs on one were below my minimum.
> ...



That's a low reading and not one I'd buy. So beware if it pops up for sale again.


I'm getting these Bendix 6080wb as a 2nd pair.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Extremely sad. I've not blown a headphone before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bendix are always good in my book. Nice pair of slotted.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Agreed, and my misery was because I used headphone out as preamp.


Are you going to contact Hifiman to see if you can get them repaired. They cost over 1K right?


----------



## Bruc3

I am thinking to buy a pair of Tung Sol 5998.

For those who have had both, what are your impressions of the differences between the Mullard 6080 and TS 5998?


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Person that bought those was a reseller. Look at the feedback.
> dan198745                        (34655)
> 
> I took a pass on those as they weren't matched and the specs on one were below my minimum.
> ...



How low is low? Different sellers have different metrics.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> I am thinking to buy a pair of Tung Sol 5998.
> 
> For those who have had both, what are your impressions of the differences between the Mullard 6080 and TS 5998?



Tung Sol 5998 is more powerful and more vibrant. It's like an energised 6080. Bass is pretty solid. That said I find the Mullard 6080 having a very good sweet, warm tone. It's very clear too. The other extreme of the RCA 6as7g.

IMO the TS 5998 is definitely better than Mullard 6080 and the opinion of many others too, otherwise the price won't be creeping up so high. I have a spare pair but I need to test to see if it plays well. If it is, I'll sell it to you Bruce. One tube of the spare pair was bought NOS from Langrex.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Are you going to contact Hifiman to see if you can get them repaired. They cost over 1K right?



Should be fine. Just a surprised experience.



UntilThen said:


> Tung Sol 5998 is more powerful and more vibrant. It's like an energised 6080. Bass is pretty solid. That said I find the Mullard 6080 having a very good sweet, warm tone. It's very clear too. The other extreme of the RCA 6as7g.
> 
> IMO the TS 5998 is definitely better than Mullard 6080 and the opinion of many others too, otherwise the price won't be creeping up so high. I have a spare pair but I need to test to see if it plays well. If it is, I'll sell it to you Bruce. One tube of the spare pair was bought NOS from Langrex.



Cannot agree more. Maybe GEC 6080 is like a glorified Mullard 6080 that has a the same sweet warm tone but more solid bass. 

I use 90% of the TS 5998 and 10% Mullard when I want a bit more sweet vocal. Now I do not use both, but if I have to sell one, I will sell Mullard.

Get a 5998 and AFAIK no one has buyer remorse so far.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Get a 5998 and AFAIK no one has buyer remorse so far.



Only when you get a bad pair and there are some out there.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> I have a spare pair but I need to test to see if it plays well. If it is, I'll sell it to you Bruce. One tube of the spare pair was bought NOS from Langrex.


Oh thought you only had 1 pair with the green label, didn’t know you had a spare pair.


----------



## UntilThen

My spare pair are the 2 on the right.


----------



## Galapac

Well since we are showing off our 5998’s here is my family.


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> How low is low? Different sellers have different metrics.



M


UntilThen said:


> Extremely sad. I've not blown a headphone before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to understand this before my future purchases.

This one says NOS
https://www.nosaudiotubes.com/produ...in-england-head-phone-amplifier-tube-3104001/

And the readings are 
*Sr.No.3104001 T1 Ia=49.2ma Gm=4230 T2 Ia=51.8ma Gm=4160*

How is this compared to the above reading, e.g., 
Ia 51/88 - Gm 4.5/5.6

Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

I do not study tube data but my pair of GEC 6as7g is almost perfect.
MOV A1834 Pair Brown Curved Bases Cup Getters (1).pdf


----------



## telecaster

Thé tube test machine has an accompanying chart where each tube type has a minimum reading that is considered end of life, and a maximum reading considered as New. When the tester gives you those reading numbers, he should give you the low and new values in order for you to make sense. Otherwise ask for those.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I do not study tube data but my pair of GEC 6as7g is almost perfect.
> MOV A1834 Pair Brown Curved Bases Cup Getters (1).pdf


Now that's some beauties!


----------



## hp4fun (Feb 4, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Thé tube test machine has an accompanying chart where each tube type has a minimum reading that is considered end of life, and a maximum reading considered as New. When the tester gives you those reading numbers, he should give you the low and new values in order for you to make sense. Otherwise ask for those.



imho, the $250 ok gec 6as7g still has a better value than the $300+ strong nos chatham 6as7g pair in the earlier discussion.

In the 6AS7G thread, I started to understand more about the values.

xx%          
-- some testers do output the percentage

gm = ????
-- other tests report the gm directly.
-- Usually the Gm value of the nos is larger than the nominal value on paper. e.g., 5693 is 1650, 5998 is 15000, 6AS7g is 7000 etc.
-- There is a minimum value. Maybe around 50-60% of the book value.

Ia
-- I can be wrong about this, but I think many others report this value without the units. For example, 76/66, minimum 36/36.

These three do not need to be proportional because they are tested in different ways.

For example, you can have 60% in the #1 test, but the gm percentage is maybe 58%, and your Ia is different.


----------



## paramesh

UntilThen said:


> I'll have one LF339 and one LF339i for a week together, then the LF339 will go to another happy owner because that unit is slightly upgraded and in tip top shape ! I traded it plus some cash for a Schiit Mjolnir 2. Now I'm getting a 2 months old LF339i in black and sizzlingly new.
> 
> I may have said I have stopped chasing tubes but who am I kidding? Now buying some nice tubes for Mjolnir 2. Also thinking of getting a new pair of Mullard 6080 and yes I'll be getting back all my GEC 6as7g(s) in 3 months time from my dear friend @paramesh. For someone whom I'l just met on the internet, he is one hell of guy. Now we talk on the phone and I've not met a nicer person. Someday, I'm going to India to visit him and he's coming to Australia to visit me !
> 
> ...


looking forward to see you in india Matt ,,,!!!.. that would be great and such a pleasure  .. and may be i end up at down under ... in the new post pandemic world !!!


----------



## Bruc3

n00b question from me, with some of these really popular and expensive tubes that are becoming harder to find, why dont other manufacturers make clones of those tubes such as the TS 5998? Is it too difficult for current manufacturers to get it the same spec etc?


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> n00b question from me, with some of these really popular and expensive tubes that are becoming harder to find, why dont other manufacturers make clones of those tubes such as the TS 5998? Is it too difficult for current manufacturers to get it the same spec etc?


I mentioned this as one of three things that may happen in the tube amp industry here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16140322

I think no one has done this to scale as the machinery to make the tubes was proprietary and would take massive capital to ramp up and the lack of demand to make it profitable would make the tubes more costly than they are today for good NOS tubes. There are a few players out there like gold lion, JJ tubes, and Shungang still making a few specialty tubes with varying degrees of success.

The closest that you are referring to would be the Western Electric revival, but like I said, very expensive tubes for new.

The 300B
https://www.westernelectric.com/300b

...and check out this page of videos:
https://www.westernelectric.com/rossville-works


----------



## hp4fun

I feel my Mullard EF86 is a bit noisy. Started randomly browsing ebay and found these East Germany EF86.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-EF86-RFT-Tubes-NOS-Tested/184509526580

Seems have nice review online. Might get one for experiments


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> Might get one for experiments


You and your experiments


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> You and your experiments



Seeing the tubes glow at night is just like lighting a cigarette. Beautiful orange filament eventually fades away after burning itself. 

I don't smoke, yet still burns $$$ every hour I listen to the tube amp.


----------



## hp4fun

How do you store your tubes? In a shelf / pelican case / basement? Wrapped in bubbles / standing position / buy paper boxes?

My collection started to get messy -- different sizes, pins, boxes.


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> How do you store your tubes? In a shelf / pelican case / basement? Wrapped in bubbles / standing position / buy paper boxes?
> 
> My collection started to get messy -- different sizes, pins, boxes.


They are standing on the wooden stands, or they are in boxes from where they usually came. I saw the foam block trick, you can just put several tubes on a polystyrene block and they are thus standing ^^


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Seeing the tubes glow at night is just like lighting a cigarette. Beautiful orange filament eventually fades away after burning itself.
> 
> I don't smoke, yet still burns $$$ every hour I listen to the tube amp.


I am trying to stop smoking since this new year, please don't make such analogy ^^


----------



## telecaster

Bruc3 said:


> n00b question from me, with some of these really popular and expensive tubes that are becoming harder to find, why dont other manufacturers make clones of those tubes such as the TS 5998? Is it too difficult for current manufacturers to get it the same spec etc?


Thanks Galapac for your answer. Yes, as soon as the demand for a certain type of tube skyrocketts, the manufacturers may have a real market start copying and selling modern tubes. The 300b can fetch up to 10000US bux a pair


----------



## dolgen

I've discovered that my best sound, using the equipment I have, involves using the La Figaro 339i as a preamp into a Burson amp into a LCD3. Sounds just splendid. 
Unfortunately, I've discovered that having headphones plugged into the La Figaro while it's being used as a preamp, reduces the fidelity coming out of the LCD3. But I'm afraid to run the LF as a preamp w/o a load in the headphone out of the LF. 
   Is there a potential problem in running the LF as a preamp w/o something plugged into its headphone out?


----------



## hp4fun

I asked the question a while ago about how a dying tube sound. Today I have an answer. I had two dual-triode 6922s that was just unplugged from a signal generator, and I put it on a tube amp that uses 1 6922. 

The first tube, one side is completely silent. I think it means one of the triode failed. The other tube is half dying, because one side has broken sound, and surprising enough the sound came back after heating for a few minutes. It is also surprising that there is not much distortion (use LF339i as reference). It is certainly not as good as LF 339i sound but the distortion was not obvious as I thought.

Well, maybe just like all light bulbs, some die peacefully and others might have their last sparks.


----------



## UntilThen

I almost gave up my LF339i but I rescued it at the 11th hour. It will be sitting on my rack soon.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> I almost gave up my LF339i but I rescued it at the 11th hour. It will be sitting on my rack soon.



Likewise, almost gave up my LF339 tonight but have been listening to some Ella Fitzgerald on it which has tickle some emotions in me so I decide to keep it longer, how much longer only time will tell.


----------



## UntilThen

I fired up the LF339 that's going to @xtiva and I have to smile. I am using the Bendix 6080wb that has gone from Neil to Bruce and then to me. It's a NOS pair and totally silent and great tone ! Sadly I left my LF339i in Sydney. Will get it in 2 weeks time, otherwise I can do a direct comparison. They sound very similar to me going from memory.


----------



## UntilThen

For almost an hour I'm enjoying using my LCD-3f with LF339 and I can't see how I will ever sell off the LF339i. Tubes used are Mullard EF86 with Yuking's adapters and Bendix 6080wb. So good the tone. Totally loving it. I feel like I don't need to upgrade my gear anymore. This is as good as it gets.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I almost gave up my LF339i but I rescued it at the 11th hour. It will be sitting on my rack soon.


What would give you pause to sell it? Too many amps? I see in replies after this you have since changed your mind.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> What would give you pause to sell it? Too many amps? I see in replies after this you have since changed your mind.



UntilThen and I went to a local canjam recently and he auditioned an amp from Ampsandsound provided by our local ZMF reseller, his reaction said it all, I think he was ready to sell the the dog for it lol. So I am guessing this is likely the reason.

I am a more simple guy, heard a Bottlehead crack there and think it has the dynamics and clarity that was really fun to my ears, which made me consider trading "down" my Figaro for it but decided against it last night when I talked some sense into myself. I probably will buy the Crack later and have them side by side instead.


----------



## Galapac

Bruc3 said:


> UntilThen and I went to a local canjam recently and he auditioned an amp from Ampsandsound provided by our local ZMF reseller, his reaction said it all, I think he was ready to sell the the dog for it lol. So I am guessing this is likely the reason.
> 
> I am a more simple guy, heard a Bottlehead crack there and think it has the dynamics and clarity that was really fun to my ears, which made me consider trading "down" my Figaro for it but decided against it last night when I talked some sense into myself. I probably will buy the Crack later and have them side by side instead.


Nice! 
I heard Australia has a bit of freedom lately as Covid is not bad there.
It wasn’t the Nautilus from Ampandsound was it? 
I’ve had my “eye” on that amp but would have to sell a “kidney” for it or win the lottery.


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> It wasn’t the Nautilus from Ampandsound was it?



Yes, they ease the restrictions a bit, then numbers go up and lockdown again eventually.

I am pretty sure it was the "Encore" model judging by the pictures I took. He heard it paired with a Meze Empyrean, so that probably influenced a bit of the sound too


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> I forgot to comment on this. After 3 days of living with Elekit 8200 and occasionally powering up LF339i to compare, I can tell you that if I have no other tube amps but these 2 then I'm fully satisfied. I strongly urged you to buy the 8200SX kits with the better caps and other upgrades and build one for yourself. There's also a more pricey 300b version - 8600R. What impress me is this DIY amp has very good parts for it's cost and the final built amp is very quiet with no hiss or hum. That is so remarkable. Finally the sound of 12au7 and various kt88, el34, 6l6gc, kt77, kt66, 6550, 5881, Cossor 807, el12 spez is mind boggling. It's also a very capable stereo amp. In UL mode it's 8w and triode mode it's 4w. I drive my tower speakers capable of 150w with TU-8200 in ultralinear mode to pretty loud levels but it did not have the body and weight of a muscular integrated amp like my Redgum Rgi120enr.
> 
> Yes by all means get a Elekit 8200r and see how interesting it is with LF339i side by side. The best of engineering design from Japan and China imo.
> 
> I sold off my Sansui au alpha 907mr last night because a channel imbalance develops and a friend came over and wanted to buy it badly despite that. He will get it serviced as I say goodbye to my stint with an era of Sansui vintage amps. The best experience I have had in this head-fi journey. I use them with headphones as much as with speakers. From here on I have my sights on a new Primaluna EV100 tube amp or a McIntosh MC275.



Is 8200 an integrated tube amp? 

I also can't recall any pcb board in lf339.

So what's the advantage of an integrated tube amp in general?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> What would give you pause to sell it? Too many amps? I see in replies after this you have since changed your mind.



The last 1.5 months have been enlightening. Trying to sell off the LF339i was a blonde moment. When I came to my senses, I stop it. Am keeping it now. I have tubes invested in it. OTL amps is heavily influenced by tubes. Take the good tubes away and you might as well go v280.



Bruc3 said:


> UntilThen and I went to a local canjam recently and he auditioned an amp from Ampsandsound provided by our local ZMF reseller, his reaction said it all, I think he was ready to sell the the dog for it lol. So I am guessing this is likely the reason.
> 
> I am a more simple guy, heard a Bottlehead crack there and think it has the dynamics and clarity that was really fun to my ears, which made me consider trading "down" my Figaro for it but decided against it last night when I talked some sense into myself. I probably will buy the Crack later and have them side by side instead.



Correct Bruce was there when I heard Empyrean and Ether 2 with Ampandsound Encore (the poor man's 300b amp). It was good, very good indeed. That make me want to buy the Mogwai Se because it uses the same power tubes as my Elekit TU-8200 and the 8200 is ****ing amazing. Excuse the french.

However I have since changed my mind. Tomas the Swedish engineer and director of Ultrasonic Studio is making me a SET amp for both headphones and speakers. It will be better than Elekit TU-8200 and will beat the Auris Nirvana - that's my requirements. 



hp4fun said:


> Is 8200 an integrated tube amp?
> 
> I also can't recall any pcb board in lf339.
> 
> So what's the advantage of an integrated tube amp in general?



I have never view the TU-8200 as an integrated amp. It is a headphone amp first and also happens to drive speakers very well. I mean would you call Woo Audio WA5 an integrated? 8200 is similar to the WA5 functions but definitely different in tonality.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Nice!
> I heard Australia has a bit of freedom lately as Covid is not bad there.
> It wasn’t the Nautilus from Ampandsound was it?
> I’ve had my “eye” on that amp but would have to sell a “kidney” for it or win the lottery.



My custom amp call Odyssey will be more exciting than Nautilus. Wait till you see the finish product. Walnut wooden base smartly crafted. It's in the planning stage now. Whilst power isn't indicative of SQ, this one will sound good as well as having 10w in triode mode at 8 ohms. In ultralinear mode it will be a few watts more. That will be more than sufficient to drive my Axis Voicebox S in nearfield listening. Even the Elekit TU-8200 drives it well.

Odyssey will use KT88, KT77, KT66, KT120, KT150, 6L6GC, 6550, 5881, 807, EL12 spez, etc. and for drivers still to be decided but most likely 12au7.


----------



## Bruc3

UntilThen said:


> However I have since changed my mind. Tomas the Swedish engineer and director of Ultrasonic Studio is making me a SET amp for both headphones and speakers. It will be better than Elekit TU-8200 and will beat the Auris Nirvana - that's my requirements.



Wow thats awesome, I am excited for you.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> However I have since changed my mind. Tomas the Swedish engineer and director of Ultrasonic Studio is making me a SET amp for both headphones and speakers. It will be better than Elekit TU-8200 and will beat the Auris Nirvana - that's my requirements.


Be sure to let us know when you get it with pictures on this thread so we can follow the thread posts when it arrives. We are all excited and live thru you @UntilThen !


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> I have never view the TU-8200 as an integrated amp. It is a headphone amp first and also happens to drive speakers very well. I mean would you call Woo Audio WA5 an integrated? 8200 is similar to the WA5 functions but definitely different in tonality.



I guess I just did not understand the purpose of this TU-8200.

For <10 wpc, it is not going to drive any speaker. Yet I saw reviews saying it had enough power.

It did not have spec about the headphone out, so the headphone out just seems to be a byproduct of the speaker out.

So was it designed as a headphone amp? or a speaker amp? I won't deny it can sound great, I just don't understand.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> Wow thats awesome, I am excited for you.





Galapac said:


> Be sure to let us know when you get it with pictures on this thread so we can follow the thread posts when it arrives. We are all excited and live thru you @UntilThen !



Thanks guys. I'm super excited too. I'll let you guys know but production starts only in June / July because I'm in the queue and also right now Tomas is working out the design and determining where best to source custom winding transformers for the specific requirements of different taps.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 12, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> I guess I just did not understand the purpose of this TU-8200.
> 
> For <10 wpc, it is not going to drive any speaker. Yet I saw reviews saying it had enough power.
> 
> ...



I'm going to leave you the link to this excellent review of tu-8200r because it is very well written. Don't skimp it but read it completely. By the end of it, you will see Elekit in a different light. After you hear it, you will worship it. 
https://wallofsound.ca/audioreviews...rheadphone-amplifier-kit-review-by-tim-smith/

This is a quote taken from that review and answer part of your question...
'So, is this a headphone amp first and foremost, and a speaker amplifier as a second thought? It’s hard to say but I think Elekit seeks to satisfy both markets.'

also this part of the review...
' The Elekit’s distinguishing features are its smooth-as-silk musicality and its lack of noise. Through low and high impedance headphones, there is no hiss.'

but like I say, read the review in it's entirety.

But that's not all that I like about the Elekit TU-8200. Pair it with the tube preamp / phono stage TU-8500 and hear SQ jump upwards. I've those 2 units now working together and it's hard to find a headphone amp / speaker amp unit that works so well, sounds real good, tone changes dramatically with change of tubes, is so quiet, chassis fitting like a glove it's hard to imagine it's a DIY kit. The Japanese company that develops this so many years ago deserves a medal. This is the most unknown piece of gear that Head-Fi has ever known and yet I've to hear any negative feedback from those few who owns it and there are those who own it with their pretty high end gear. So think of it as being cheap and very frigging good.


----------



## UntilThen

I have to say though that the LF339 is an incredible OTL amp at it's price point. Give it some good tubes like what I have in it now - Mullard EF86 and Bendix 6080wb and the LF339i holds it's head up in a direct comparison with the Elekit combo. It's darker and warmer and I would not have wrap myself in any other blanket than this in the midst of a cold winter. Listen to LF339i when you're sad and your spirits will be lifted. Listen to it when you're happy and you'll be happier. Listen to it when you're rich and you'll become richer than Bill Gates. There's no other way for me to put it.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I have to say though that the LF339 is an incredible OTL amp at it's price point. Give it some good tubes like what I have in it now - Mullard EF86 and Bendix 6080wb and the LF339i holds it's head up in a direct comparison with the Elekit combo. It's darker and warmer and I would not have wrap myself in any other blanket than this in the midst of a cold winter. Listen to LF339i when you're sad and your spirits will be lifted. Listen to it when you're happy and you'll be happier. Listen to it when you're rich and you'll become richer than Bill Gates. There's no other way for me to put it.


I know what you mean...just when I think the 339i is letting me down...I switch out some tubes and voila! Back to the magic. I wonder if I get tube fatigue after awhile and that is the cause?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I know what you mean...just when I think the 339i is letting me down...I switch out some tubes and voila! Back to the magic. I wonder if I get tube fatigue after awhile and that is the cause?



All you have to do is listen to some other tube amps for a month then come back to LF339i and find yourself missing it so much and wondering why you left this dame and go for other chicks.   You must be blind ! .... and deaf. 

I'm not kidding you. I've been through Glenn OTL and Studio Six, both amps I hold in very high regard but the La Figaro 339i just have a thing of it's own.


----------



## UntilThen

I ordered a pair of 807 to KT88 adapters for the TU-8200 and they send me 2 pairs !!! Wish they do that when I order a pair of GEC KT88.


----------



## adeadcrab

Beautiful sound from the 339i with 7236 + 5693 combo.. haven't tube rolled in months.
Powerful bass, modestly rich tone but retaining all the details from your source.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> Beautiful sound from the 339i with 7236 + 5693 combo



That's a beautiful combo indeed. What I really like is when I roll in Bendix 6080wb or TS 5998. LF339 sounding brilliant tonight.


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> I guess I just did not understand the purpose of this TU-8200.
> 
> For <10 wpc, it is not going to drive any speaker. Yet I saw reviews saying it had enough power.
> 
> ...


With 10watt it can drive this pair to TOTL world class speaker :
Gr research NX Extreme.

Actually the founder of that company uses the elekit 300b version amp, but completely stripped down and upgraded each and every parts in this amp. With preamps and dac running on batteries!😜


----------



## telecaster (Feb 16, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> The last 1.5 months have been enlightening. Trying to sell off the LF339i was a blonde moment. When I came to my senses, I stop it. Am keeping it now. I have tubes invested in it. OTL amps is heavily influenced by tubes. Take the good tubes away and you might as well go v280.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good you came back to the smart brunette mode hehe!
The beauty of the lf339 is the cheap and excellent tube available for it.

If you want more transparent and sweet/ dynamic 339, try the telefunken 6080 😜


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Good you came back to the smart brunette mode hehe!
> The beauty of the lf339 is the cheap and excellent tube available for it.
> 
> If you want more transparent and sweet/ dynamic 339, try the telefunken 6080 😜



I'm about to go blonde again with a custom SET tube amp but being blonde is sexy.  However I'll keep the brunette because she is good too.  I almost said cheap too lol. Sorry ! Sorry !


----------



## adeadcrab

Still amazed with the 339i; it blows away the THX 789... perhaps only the GSX mini or Linear Tube Audio amps are worthy of standing aside the 339i..


----------



## telecaster

adeadcrab said:


> Still amazed with the 339i; it blows away the THX 789... perhaps only the GSX mini or Linear Tube Audio amps are worthy of standing aside the 339i..


That's high praise! ^^


----------



## telecaster

Just delivered, first test sounds good indeed!


----------



## UntilThen

Stunning picture @telecaster . The wood on your LCD-3f is really nice.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 17, 2021)

@telecaster Super. I had exactly the same setup (lcd3f+LF339) and ejoyed it very much! And Your photo is stunning


----------



## telecaster

Thanks all! ^^
I don't know how many hours I need to burn them in. They are brand spanking new from the official supplier in France.
I was reading all the bad rap about the weight, but I really don't mind actually, they are super comfy. 
I listened to some high wattage neo metal on them, and they really are better suited for those style than the HD800S!
I love those 2 first listens :





Of course listen to those on Tidal or hi rez rips!


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Stunning picture @telecaster . The wood on your LCD-3f is really nice.


Rocking the 807 I see! Really nice setup with the matching preamp and all 😃😃


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> I was reading all the bad rap about the weight, but I really don't mind actually, they are super comfy.
> I listened to some high wattage neo metal on them, and they really are better suited for those style than the HD800S!



My impression was the same, that LCD3f were really nice with more heavy music. The problem with LCD3's comfort for me occured after long listening sessions - I had a pain in my neck. Anyway, it is really good partner for La Figaro


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Rocking the 807 I see! Really nice setup with the matching preamp and all 😃😃



Thanks mate. Those are Telefunken EL12 spez and not 807 though I'll have 807 coming in 2 weeks time. The EL12 spez sound even better than EL34 and even KT66 to my ears.


----------



## UntilThen

I don't think I'll part with my LCD-3f for LCD4 but I might get LCD4 later. I had changed about just everything my LCD-3f except for the wooden cups and drivers. It's like a new headphone !

Sound so good with LF339i and all of my amps.


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> My impression was the same, that LCD3f were really nice with more heavy music. The problem with LCD3's comfort for me occured after long listening sessions - I had a pain in my neck. Anyway, it is really good partner for La Figaro


I have not made any long session yet, and also the short cable forbid me to use my regular couch position!
Anyway I am burning it in for now, and I will make a custom cable soon to overcome this limitation.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Thanks mate. Those are Telefunken EL12 spez and not 807 though I'll have 807 coming in 2 weeks time. The EL12 spez sound even better than EL34 and even KT66 to my ears.


Wow, you are lucky to be able to hear those tubes! I'm envious!    
What did you do to your LCD3F?
I am always keen on hearing headphones brand new as I cannot judge them if someone else did damage them before me, maybe it's just a mental thing but for me headphone kind of a intimate item.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Wow, you are lucky to be able to hear those tubes! I'm envious!
> What did you do to your LCD3F?
> I am always keen on hearing headphones brand new as I cannot judge them if someone else did damage them before me, maybe it's just a mental thing but for me headphone kind of a intimate item.



I had the shop replace the metal yoke, steel suspension headband and Audeze leather earpads. So almost half a new headphone. The wooden cups are still like new and the drivers perfect. This is 2016 model.

I had a previous LCD-3f and I have heard my friend's brand new 2020 LCD-3f. So I know my LCD-3f sound the same.


----------



## hp4fun

Hibernated for a few days just to enjoy a few tubes I got in the past few weeks (CV4079, Bendix 6080 graphite, etc). I once thought I was almost there and should stop buying. 

Wrong. 

Tonight I borrowed a pair of GEC 6AS7G from my friend and just curious about how diminishing return works.

Answers? GEC 6AS7G is still noticeably better in terms of clarity and separation.

It makes some unlistenable music enjoyable. Well, they are unlistenable maybe because I am picky, and probably not well converted to streaming? For example

Charles' Munch, Saint Saens Organ Symphony. The beginning of the organ in the last movement can be muddy and blurry.
Charles's Much, Berlioz's Symphony Fantastique. The March can be unbearable not because of no dynamics but because of no texture (the cello needs to be touching, for example)
Dorati's Tchaikovsky 1812. It had narrow sound stage and almost like a cheap mono recording in poor systems.

GEC 6AS7G triumphed others in all three pieces.

Surprisingly even in the well recorded / transferred Paray's version of  Saint Saens Organ Symphony, the organ is much relaxed yet still solid. In the CV4079, it is loose and edgy. In Bendix 6080, it lacks a bit of separation.

I should not buy 339i to begin with. The tubes cost more and I just cannot stop! I might just repeat others past experience, so excuse me if you already know the above.


----------



## UntilThen

That’s how it is. 6080/6as7g maybe expensive but kt88 and el34 more so for NOS ones.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> That’s how it is. 6080/6as7g maybe expensive but kt88 and el34 more so for NOS ones.



"Glad" that today I passed the assembled Elekit TU 8200R for $950 only.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> "Glad" that today I passed the assembled Elekit TU 8200R for $950 only.


You got the 8200r? We can dance now.


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> You got the 8200r? We can dance now.



Err... The other way around. Sorry if I confused you.

I was about the pull the trigger. It was about 10 minute before the ending when I found the listing. My area suddenly lost power and I missed the deal because of no internet!

Someone else got it for $950, lucky man / women.

In retrospect, I can use my cell phone but I was in panic mode and checked around the house.


----------



## UntilThen

Haha.... oh well there will be another opportunity but this does not come up for sale often.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Someone else got it for $950, lucky man / women.



Indeed. Elekit TU-8200R with Brimar 12au7 long plates and RFT EL34 is making me delirious now.


----------



## Galapac (Feb 18, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Err... The other way around. Sorry if I confused you.
> 
> I was about the pull the trigger. It was about 10 minute before the ending when I found the listing. My area suddenly lost power and I missed the deal because of no internet!
> 
> ...


If you are still interested here is one for cheaper...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELEKIT-6L6...861585&hash=item3db2efd066:g:eAMAAOSwYrBeqvjO

That may be kit price but if you can find someone to build it locally you can save a bit of money and you can dictate the build.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 18, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Hibernated for a few days just to enjoy a few tubes I got in the past few weeks (CV4079, Bendix 6080 graphite, etc). I once thought I was almost there and should stop buying.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...


I tried the Munch Saint Saens Third symphony's last movement with Telefunken 6080, it's glorious!
About the Dorati 1812 i believe it's a mono recording originally!
You have really nice taste in music by the way!😁

If you are after a separation and details, IMHO the telefunken better the GEC 6as7g. Also, a cheaper alternative to them is the 6080 GEC. 

I am progressively acclimating to my new toy LCD3 than I enjoy immensely with my Telefunken 6080!

Some modern music :


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> If you are still interested here is one for cheaper...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELEKIT-6L6...861585&hash=item3db2efd066:g:eAMAAOSwYrBeqvjO
> 
> That may be kit price but if you can find someone to build it locally you can save a bit of money and you can dictate the build.



Thanks for all this but I do not wish to talk about Elekit here anymore out of respect for La Figaro, which I still hold in very high esteem. But thanks for chiming in my favourite topic.


----------



## telecaster

It's been LCD3 on 339 session since I got home from work, and it's already 2am now! Oh boy those are really enjoyable cans! I am rediscovering a lot of musics in MQA on Tidal. It's a blast really! It's lot of money but we'll spent! 
I even did modified slightly my 339, with parts i had laying around and it's been an improvement in clarity i can notice :
Carbon comp grid stopper in place of a metal film resistor, the one on the drivers sockets. And i bypassed the last electrolytic cap in the power supply with a 4uf film cap.
Happy chap here!!😁😁😁


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> It's been LCD3 on 339 session since I got home from work, and it's already 2am now! Oh boy those are really enjoyable cans! I am rediscovering a lot of musics in MQA on Tidal. It's a blast really! It's lot of money but we'll spent!
> I even did modified slightly my 339, with parts i had laying around and it's been an improvement in clarity i can notice :
> Carbon comp grid stopper in place of a metal film resistor, the one on the drivers sockets. And i bypassed the last electrolytic cap in the power supply with a 4uf film cap.
> Happy chap here!!😁😁😁



Tubes on LF339i is a never ending loop! 

I went back to my $30 ish 6SJ7GT + 6N5C setup and ... I have to admit I enjoyed it.

Happy and sad at the same time: I spent hours and $$$$ to chase and audit the best sound, going from 5998 to Bendix (I even got a pair of rare metal plate!) and GEC, yet for $30 you are not that far away. Maybe thinner, less separation, less solid bass, but very enjoyable and I can relax and listen all night while working on my other hobbits without worrying about missing the "greatest moments" of some great tubes. 

I have two other tube amps. They are not like 339i -- either picky for good tubes, or no difference. They never make cheap tubes shine.


----------



## Galapac (Feb 19, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Tubes on LF339i is a never ending loop!
> 
> I went back to my $30 ish 6SJ7GT + 6N5C setup and ... I have to admit I enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


That is probably the right attitude to have. I even go back to my Svetlanas that I paid $25 for a matched set and they are very enjoyable. Save the better tubes for a day of critical listening or when you are bored and looking for something fresh. I use my good old 6AS7G/6H13C a lot without worry. The 339i can use them all without prejudice.


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> That is probably the right attitude to have. I even go back to my Svetlanas that I paid $25 for a matched set and they are very enjoyable. Save the better tubes for a day of critical listening or when you are bored and looking for something fresh. I use my good old 6AS7G/6H13C a lot without worry. The 339i can use them all without prejudice.


You are completely right, i used to always remind others than that the 339 in stock form, and with the stock tubes sounds already extraordinary!
After that only we enter the famous diminishing returns the more we spend. 
I must admit that this is integral part of the hobby, and that i enjoy spending money there. Those tubes are addicting!
I am still waiting for a pair of Valvo 6080 to come! But after that i will stop! I hope!😜


----------



## adeadcrab

@UntilThen, did you ever compare 339 to the newer 339i? I feel the improvements under the hood made the 399i more transparent as an amp... when I remember the 339 it was more wooly or muffled.. could just be my imagination. Would like to know your thoughts! Or anyone else's!


----------



## adeadcrab

telecaster said:


> You are completely right, i used to always remind others than that the 339 in stock form, and with the stock tubes sounds already extraordinary!
> After that only we enter the famous diminishing returns the more we spend.
> I must admit that this is integral part of the hobby, and that i enjoy spending money there. Those tubes are addicting!
> I am still waiting for a pair of Valvo 6080 to come! But after that i will stop! I hope!😜


I just picked up 3 pairs of 5693 driver tubes from a local supplier, never even opened the boxes and am thinking of snatching up the last 2 pairs from my supplier!  The tube addiction is not a joke


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> @UntilThen, did you ever compare 339 to the newer 339i? I feel the improvements under the hood made the 399i more transparent as an amp... when I remember the 339 it was more wooly or muffled.. could just be my imagination. Would like to know your thoughts! Or anyone else's!


Not yet but today. Finally this afternoon, both amps will collide and sparks will fly and give birth to a graphite La Figaro 339s.


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> I just picked up 3 pairs of 5693 driver tubes from a local supplier, never even opened the boxes and am thinking of snatching up the last 2 pairs from my supplier!  The tube addiction is not a joke


My precious.... My precious......


----------



## jonathan c

adeadcrab said:


> I just picked up 3 pairs of 5693 driver tubes from a local supplier, never even opened the boxes and am thinking of snatching up the last 2 pairs from my supplier!  The tube addiction is not a joke


TA Step One:  We admitted we were powerless over tubes - that our lives had become unmanageable.


----------



## UntilThen

I’m not addicted to tubes. The tubes are addicted to me.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 20, 2021)

adeadcrab said:


> I just picked up 3 pairs of 5693 driver tubes from a local supplier, never even opened the boxes and am thinking of snatching up the last 2 pairs from my supplier!  The tube addiction is not a joke


Wait till you see what tubes I’m buying for Odyssey including a dozen rectifiers


----------



## hp4fun

-- I want GEC.
-- No, I don't want. 
-- Sure?
-- I am sure.
-- 100% sure?
-- No.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> I’m not addicted to tubes. The tubes are addicted to me.


As I rhetorically asked @bcowen in another thread awhile back: “When was the last time one heard about tubes hoarding owners?”...


----------



## Galapac (Feb 19, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> As I rhetorically asked @bcowen in another thread awhile back: “When was the last time one heard about tubes hoarding owners?”...


My tube collection is only as big as the shoe boxes I own...I need to buy more shoes...


----------



## jonathan c

Galapac said:


> My tube collection is only as big as the shoe boxes I own...I need to buy more shoes...


If the shoe fits, wear it; if the tube fits, hear it...


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> @UntilThen, did you ever compare 339 to the newer 339i? I feel the improvements under the hood made the 399i more transparent as an amp... when I remember the 339 it was more wooly or muffled.. could just be my imagination. Would like to know your thoughts! Or anyone else's!



Finally I was able to put both the silver LF339 and black LF339i side by side for a direct comparison. As I have 2 pairs of Bendix 6080wb, both pairs newish, the amps use identical RCA 5693 and Bendix 6080wb. DAC is Bifrost 2 and headphone is HE1000se. 

I was not alone in the listening test. Next to me is @xtiva who became the new owner of the silver LF399 after the audition. Our aim is to find out what sonic differences there are between the model before and the current model when preamp and power tubes are identical. xtiva is a classical lover and also a k-pop fan. I'm into anything but do dig the occasional blues, classic rock and lovely vocals, jazz and even classical. 

So here's what we found out and our opinions are identical. We found that the older LF339 is clearer, have some bite to the tone and brighter. The current LF339i sounded warmer, darker, smoother and more relax. There's no mistaking the difference in the tone of the 2 amps. It is clearly audible and we both came to the same conclusion.

To be honest, both xtiva and I prefer the brighter older LF339 but I didn't mind the warmer LF339i. I know I can get to love it with time.

Just before you tell me that the newer LF339i can be made brighter with change of driver and power tubes, remember that both amps have similar and identical tubes or tube types.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> -- I want GEC.
> -- No, I don't want.
> -- Sure?
> -- I am sure.
> ...



Nah, you want telefunken.


----------



## UntilThen

La Figaro 339i is back and that's where it will remain. With the older model silver LF339 gone, I have only absolute love for this black beauty. To think that it almost slip from my hand is unthinkable. Tonight I put it to the test comparing it to the Auralic Taurus Mk2. To my ears, it beat the Taurus hands down but then again I'm a tube amp lover. I hear almost all solid state as being digital and 2 dimensional. Tube amps such as the LF339i just have the euphony and tube goodness. I've heard many amps both solid state and tube amps but I reckon the La Figaro is the best value OTL amp there ever is.

Running Mullard EF86 with Bendix 6080wb, it's a mixture of clarity, details, warmth and cosy fireplace relaxation. Strangely without comparing with the older model, the LF339i sound just right. I just can't stop listening. The just arrived Auralic Taurus Mk2 is sitting on the right corner and I haven't plug my HE1000se jack into it for the last hour. HE1000se mates perfectly with the LF339i OTL amp. Anyone who tells you otherwise haven't listen to it yet and I'm comparing it with a solid state amp that is supposed to be great with low impedance planar magnetics and yet I prefer the La Figaro.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> La Figaro 339i is back and that's where it will remain. With the older model silver LF339 gone, I have only absolute love for this black beauty. To think that it almost slip from my hand is unthinkable. Tonight I put it to the test comparing it to the Auralic Taurus Mk2. To my ears, it beat the Taurus hands down but then again I'm a tube amp lover. I hear almost all solid state as being digital and 2 dimensional. Tube amps such as the LF339i just have the euphony and tube goodness. I've heard many amps both solid state and tube amps but I reckon the La Figaro is the best value OTL amp there ever is.
> 
> Running Mullard EF86 with Bendix 6080wb, it's a mixture of clarity, details, warmth and cosy fireplace relaxation. Strangely without comparing with the older model, the LF339i sound just right. I just can't stop listening. The just arrived Auralic Taurus Mk2 is sitting on the right corner and I haven't plug my HE1000se jack into it for the last hour. HE1000se mates perfectly with the LF339i OTL amp. Anyone who tells you otherwise haven't listen to it yet and I'm comparing it with a solid state amp that is supposed to be great with low impedance planar magnetics and yet I prefer the La Figaro.


Wow that is very nice! Enjoy your LF339i and don't ever sell it ^^


----------



## telecaster

I received my Valvo 6080, I knew they rebranded the mullard 6080, the GEC 6080 (very rare), and this one is I believe a Tung Sol 6080
Brand new with box ^^


----------



## telecaster




----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Wow that is very nice! Enjoy your LF339i and don't ever sell it ^^


I make a note in my diary tonight... 'Don't ever sell the La Figaro 339i' ... again. 

Stunning photography from you. I'm just lazy to pull out my Nikon SLR using my iPhone 11 Pro Max instead and the quality shows. 

That collection of tubes in your last photo is just amazing. So many good tubes there. I'm just collecting multiple tube types now, including KT88, KT77, KT66, EL34 and rectifiers. Cost obviously goes up. 

HD800S and LCD-3f is a very good combination of headphones. You even change your volume knobs to special red knobs. Very unique. That is the similar silver LF339 that I just sold off. Given the number of amps I've now, I just can't keep 2 La Figaro.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Finally I was able to put both the silver LF339 and black LF339i side by side for a direct comparison. As I have 2 pairs of Bendix 6080wb, both pairs newish, the amps use identical RCA 5693 and Bendix 6080wb. DAC is Bifrost 2 and headphone is HE1000se.
> 
> I was not alone in the listening test. Next to me is @xtiva who became the new owner of the silver LF399 after the audition. Our aim is to find out what sonic differences there are between the model before and the current model when preamp and power tubes are identical. xtiva is a classical lover and also a k-pop fan. I'm into anything but do dig the occasional blues, classic rock and lovely vocals, jazz and even classical.
> 
> ...


Probably too late but another interesting test would have been to try different sets of tubes in both to see if your opinions stayed consistent. Thanks for the comparison though. I have 2 339i's but have never compared them side by side as I assume they would sound the same but now you have me curious but one of them is in my work office for now so not sure when they will meet again.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Nah, you want telefunken.


I have a pair on the way finally so I can't wait to hear any sonic differences in them that @telecaster keeps raving about!


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> I make a note in my diary tonight... 'Don't ever sell the La Figaro 339i' ... again.
> 
> Stunning photography from you. I'm just lazy to pull out my Nikon SLR using my iPhone 11 Pro Max instead and the quality shows.
> 
> ...


Hmm...two La Figaro (Figari?)....quad mono...surround sound...four Dynaudio Special Forty...🤔😜


----------



## Galapac

@telecaster love this pic! You should blow it up and hang it on your wall framed!


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Probably too late but another interesting test would have been to try different sets of tubes in both to see if your opinions stayed consistent. Thanks for the comparison though. I have 2 339i's but have never compared them side by side as I assume they would sound the same but now you have me curious but one of them is in my work office for now so not sure when they will meet again.


Unfortunately I only have RCA 5693 and Bendix 6080wb for both amps but I don't see how different sets will change that outcome differently. Both amps have the same driver and power tubes. I probably have 4 x Svetlana 6H13C but I didn't bring them from Canberra.

As I said, now that the silver LF339 is gone, I don't miss it but instead I warm up to the LF399i, pun intended. It is smooth, refined and yet powerful. I don't think I'll have La Figaro 339i any other way. Perhaps Yuking voiced it this way as he seems to have this preference with the custom version of LF339i. Using GEC 63 or 6J5 as drivers instead of 6Sj7 will achieve that tone. I've used GEC L63 quite extensively in my previous Glenn OTL amp and I am very familiar with that tone. Mullard EF86 on the other hand have more sparkle and high end lift and I like that also. Probably more. I do indeed like the EF86 and it's quickly become my favourite driver in the LF339i. Also the custom made adapter from Yuking is just so quiet and look like a class act. I was fortunate to buy a pair because he doesn't make them anymore, which is a pity. I sure hope he change his mind.


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


>



Unrelated but How long does it take you to position the tubes like random?

Related question: I have TS 6080wa. I honestly think it is in the league of rca/raytheon/sylvania 6080s, although the price point is 2x-3x of those "standard" 6080. What's your insight?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I have a pair on the way finally so I can't wait to hear any sonic differences in them that @telecaster keeps raving about!


I was referring to Telefunken EL11 and EL12 spez rather than Telefunken 6080. The former sets of tubes will take you to another stratosphere rather than being on earth with the 6080.


----------



## UntilThen

jonathan c said:


> Hmm...two La Figaro (Figari?)....quad mono...surround sound...four Dynaudio Special Forty...🤔😜


Dynaudio Special Forty is a very good pair of speakers. My wanting a Susvara makes me wonder why I would do that, instead of getting a special Dynaudio or a Harbeth Super HL5 Plus. However the step into the realm of HiFi will lead you into a giant crater instead of a giant rabbit hole.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Unrelated but How long does it take you to position the tubes like random?
> 
> Related question: I have TS 6080wa. I honestly think it is in the league of rca/raytheon/sylvania 6080s, although the price point is 2x-3x of those "standard" 6080. What's your insight?


I wonder why telecaster didn't talk more of his mint pair of Bendix 6080wb instead of focussing on the Telefunken 6080. The Bendix are my favourite power tube in the LF339i aside from the equally gorgeous Tung Sol 5998 and GEC 6as7g. None of the 6080 gets close to these tubes and unfortunately my harping of these tubes will only make them more scare and expensive.

I also like the Tung Sol or Cetron 7236. A wonderful power tube imo. One that I will roll in next. 6080s that I love are the GEC and Mullard but these are on a different lower level.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> I wonder why telecaster didn't talk more of his mint pair of Bendix 6080wb instead of focussing on the Telefunken 6080. The Bendix are my favourite power tube in the LF339i aside from the equally gorgeous Tung Sol 5998 and GEC 6as7g. None of the 6080 gets close to these tubes and unfortunately my harping of these tubes will only make them more scare and expensive.
> 
> I also like the Tung Sol or Cetron 7236. A wonderful power tube imo. One that I will roll in next. 6080s that I love are the GEC and Mullard but these are on a different lower level.


I guess we all have our differences as I prefer the Tung-Sol 6080WB over the Bendix 6080WB and I have NOS pairs of both. I seem to get more more space with the former. 
I think some of the differences lie in our music choices and headphone styles. 
No right or wrong, just enjoy what you like, sell what you don't.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I guess we all have our differences as I prefer the Tung-Sol 6080WB over the Bendix 6080WB and I have NOS pairs of both. I seem to get more more space with the former.
> I think some of the differences lie in our music choices and headphone styles.
> No right or wrong, just enjoy what you like, sell what you don't.


I love space and air too but if I wanted that I'll hop on the Elekit. It's a different kind of spaciousness. However I get on the La Figaro for the creaminess and bass weight which is not found in the Elekit. 

However I accept that there are differences in preference. I know the buyer of the silver La Figaro have a different preference from mine. He wanted to buy my black La Figaro 339i but after hearing both, he said he'll have the silver and am no longer interested in the black.


----------



## UntilThen

La Figaro saw the sunrise with RCA 5639 and Cetron 7236. Just loving how responsive LF339i is to changes in tubes. A Mchanson KT150 amp is arriving in 1.5 hours time. Will put it to the test against the La Figaro. Will post some pictures.


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> La Figaro saw the sunrise with RCA 5639 and Cetron 7236. Just loving how responsive LF339i is to changes in tubes. A Mchanson KT150 amp is arriving in 1.5 hours time. Will put it to the test against the La Figaro. Will post some pictures.


That's my combo


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> Dynaudio Special Forty is a very good pair of speakers. My wanting a Susvara makes me wonder why I would do that, instead of getting a special Dynaudio or a Harbeth Super HL5 Plus. However the step into the realm of HiFi will lead you into a giant crater instead of a giant rabbit hole.


A giant crater on the ‘dark side of the moon’ 😆...


----------



## jonathan c

adeadcrab said:


> That's my combo


I think that the Cetron 7236 is the unsung hero of the 5998/6080/6AS7G class of tubes. On my Woo WA3, the Cetron 7236 is a first-rate match for Amperex PQ 7316. Ambience, dynamics, gestalt...it’s there.


----------



## Galapac

Fun fact: The 7236 was originally designed to drive the spindle motors of computer tape drives.

Structurally similar to Tung-Sol 7236 as Cetron bought Tung-Sol and kept producing this tube well into the late 70’s. So you can buy either as both sound the same with tight bass and defined crispness. More power than a typical 6080 tube but brighter than a 5998, the 5998 is warmer with looser bass sound but reaches deeper..


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Fun fact: The 7236 was originally designed to drive the spindle motors of computer tape drives.
> 
> Structurally similar to Tung-Sol 7236 as Cetron bought Tung-Sol and kept producing this tube well into the late 70’s. So you can buy either as both sound the same with tight bass and defined crispness. More power than a typical 6080 tube but brighter than a 5998, the 5998 is warmer with looser bass sound but reaches deeper..



I like 7236. It is quite unique. The only scenario I won't use it is in the complicated ones such as Wagner's Ring.


----------



## Bruc3

I have owned the La Figaro 339 for a few Months now, and have recently bought a BH Crack + SB a few days ago.

Here is my impressions of the Figaro vs the Crack so far.

Originally when I auditioned the Crack I thought I may have liked it more than the Figaro, but now I am not so sure.

I was pairing with my CMA12 as the DAC and Sen HD800S headphones.

    BH Crack + speedball, with RCA 6as7g +  5814:

    - brighter sound, bit more detailed
    - More forward and aggressive sound, more similar to my solid state than the Figaro
    - nice bass impact
    - dynamic sound (more obvious to hear the quiet and louder passages in music)

    La Figaro 339, with Mullard 6080 + EF86:

    - more smoother sound, I guess the word I am looking for is euphoric sound
   - bass impact seems roughly equal,  but I feel the Figaro goes bit deeper
   - Has a bit more reverb sound going on, noticeable on the vocals etc.
   - At times the Figaro seem to have a bit more holographic sound

    Both of these amps have:
    - Nice "organic" sound you can say when compared to my SS CMA12 amp.
    - Both have wider/deeper soundstage than my CMA12, probably the Figaro had slightly the widest, but bit difficult for me to tell mostly.
    - Seems they both have punchy bass and cant say I feel one is better than the other

    I need to spend more time with these and listen to more music. I would say I would be happy with any of these amps.

But if I had to choose now purely based on sound, I think Figaro is my pick, but not by alot. BH Crack is damn impressive for the price I think, and comes in smaller package with only need for 2 tubes, also I really dig the wood look.


----------



## hp4fun

A new-old-album ("newly" available at Tidal)

https://tidal.com/browse/album/173019186

Also a TS 5998 moment.


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> I have a pair on the way finally so I can't wait to hear any sonic differences in them that @telecaster keeps raving about!


Very nice! Are they black plates or grey plates?


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Unrelated but How long does it take you to position the tubes like random?
> 
> Related question: I have TS 6080wa. I honestly think it is in the league of rca/raytheon/sylvania 6080s, although the price point is 2x-3x of those "standard" 6080. What's your insight?


It is anything but random 

The Tungsol like my Valvo? They are sought after and way rarer than the regular us 6080.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> I wonder why telecaster didn't talk more of his mint pair of Bendix 6080wb instead of focussing on the Telefunken 6080. The Bendix are my favourite power tube in the LF339i aside from the equally gorgeous Tung Sol 5998 and GEC 6as7g. None of the 6080 gets close to these tubes and unfortunately my harping of these tubes will only make them more scare and expensive.
> 
> I also like the Tung Sol or Cetron 7236. A wonderful power tube imo. One that I will roll in next. 6080s that I love are the GEC and Mullard but these are on a different lower level.


I like the Bendix, but i guess it is a case of a tube that is very good in every aspect yet not astounding in one particular aspect singularly.

And as mentionedit is all about taste of the times.
I think my tastes evolved through the years. 
8 years ago i was all bout tube warmth.
But now that i use a nice bass equalizer, i am all in for transparency, 3d feel, soundstage, imaging and pace, micro dynamics, all those micro yet important informations. All of those cannot be brought up with EQ.
And for that the Telefunken are so so nice.
Would i been stuck in my "no EQ" stubbornness days, i would gladly choose a warm tube over a trebly one.
I believe because our ears are so close to the drivers, and lack of room warmth, we naturally look for warmth in headphone audio.
For me the TFK6080 is not trebly, i find it smooth and transparent. I find the Bendix a little more laid back. And i find the GEC little harsh in the treble.
Anyway, those are very minor things in the grand schemes of things. But i also like to experiment with parts upgrades in the 339 if that tells you anything bout my level of insanity!😜


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> Very nice! Are they black plates or grey plates?


They appear to be black plates to me...


----------



## adeadcrab

telecaster said:


> ...
> I think my tastes evolved through the years.
> 8 years ago i was all bout tube warmth.
> But now that i use a nice bass equalizer, i am all in for transparency, 3d feel, soundstage, imaging and pace, micro dynamics, all those micro yet important informations. All of those cannot be brought up with EQ.
> ...



I am in a similar boat. I like to roll the warm tubes from time to time but find myself hovering around the 'cleaner' tubes.
Telefunken 6080 vs 7236?


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> They appear to be black plates to me...


That's 2.5 times of "a pair". Now I know who got them (I did not bid if it matters)

Are you going to resell them? Can I be in the waiting list


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> They appear to be black plates to me...


Nice score ! I think they are grey plates. I m envious as i only got a pair of greys!


----------



## telecaster

adeadcrab said:


> I am in a similar boat. I like to roll the warm tubes from time to time but find myself hovering around the 'cleaner' tubes.
> Telefunken 6080 vs 7236?


I just took out my 7236 to compare!
The Telefunken 6080 pairs best with ef86. It has more meat on the bones than with 6j5g.
Bass impact, detailed, speedy, relaxed, shimmery and ephemeric vocals are my take on them with Bellyache from Billie Eilish.
For Cetron 7236, first they cannot play with ef86, they distort, they cannot match in the 339 for some reason.
But 7236 with GeC smoked white military label 6J5G are working great together.
Bass meaty, speed and medium heavy, with very nice treble. Presentation is different than with the Telefunken, very hard to put into words, but it's definitely different. Nice depth to the 3d queues, and the vocals are also very nice, and overall their sounds is just excellent in every department. But there is one caveats, and i felt it, like i always felt that, is that they are a little tiring sounding. They feel a Little congested overall in the mids but while their treble don't feel harsh at all, i felt the sound is so tight and feel tiring after only a short listening session.
Actually I feel like that when I listen to them before, it's not a prejudgment, i forgot i always felt the same bout them! (got them 8 years ago and felt the same)
TFK6080: bass 8 - mids 10 - highs 10 - relaxed 9
7236: bass 9 - mids 10 - highs 10 - relaxed 7


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> That's 2.5 times of "a pair". Now I know who got them (I did not bid if it matters)
> 
> Are you going to resell them? Can I be in the waiting list


I am not going to resell them. I had my eye on getting these for awhile ever since the German source dried up and will not send any stateside. I actually picked these up last minute and almost missed them. Tubes like these always turn up with patience. I waited almost a year before I found the Bendix tubes.


----------



## Galapac

On another note, if I ever decide to sell any of my tubes I would PM you guys first on this thread as I know you would appreciate them the most and would have the need with the 339/339i. Hope you all would do the same before releasing your hoard to the masses.


----------



## Galapac (Feb 22, 2021)

It may be that others were checking out our Tele 6080 discussion for the 339i and are trying them out and using them on the Glenn amps.
This is the downfall of discussing tubes, there will be a buying frenzy.  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/2359glenn-studio.600110/post-16195603

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/2359glenn-studio.600110/post-16195685


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> I think my tastes evolved through the years.
> 8 years ago i was all bout tube warmth.


Mine has changed over the years. Back and forth several times. Presently I'm open to both extremes of sound signatures. That's why I keep Oblivion, Elekit TU-8200 and La Figaro 339i. I will even keep Wa22. These tubes amps all sound different. Do I like Bendix 6080wb more than GEC 6as7g and Tung Sol 5998? Nah they are just different and appeal to me different times and different mood. I even like GEC 6080, Mullard 6080 and Cetron 7236. 

As usual ymmv.

I'm selling off v280 and Auralic Taurus Mk2 though. 2 very beautiful sounding and slightly warm solid states. It was a hard decision and I determined that I will let 2 amps go out of my many amps. I couldn't part with my tube amps so sadly these wonderful sounding solid states have to go... at very good price for any buyers. Won't be selling on head-fi but will sell on stereonet.net.au.


----------



## jonathan c

UntilThen said:


> These tube amps all sound different. Do I like Bendix 6080wb more than GEC 6as7g and Tung Sol 5998? Nah they are just different and appeal to me at different times and different mood.


We had a similar thought (on headphones). If all tube amps (all amps...) sounded alike, only one would be necessary. Besides, even at each concert hall / club / stadium, the acoustics and perspective change with the seating...


----------



## adeadcrab

On the commute home, loving the kick drum through the Westone W40 in-ears. 

Wanted to get home and listen to it again through my home setup but realised I wouldn't get the 'kick' like from the W40!!
Then I remembered, I can tube roll... so out go the 7236 and in go the Bendix 6080WB... sometimes all you want is some bass... the simple things in life!


----------



## UntilThen

That's because the Bendix 6080wb is a professional drummer. I heard he is actually John Bonham reincarnated. So yeah if you want some kick, call for the Bendix and be prepared to pay handsomely because he's not a cheap drummer.


----------



## UntilThen

A lot of attention has been paid to the power tubes but I feel the drivers are equally important in La Figaro 339i. I'm using the Mullard EF86 and Bendix 6080wb now. The shining and very clear EF86 balance out the warm, lush and bass weighted Bendix 6080wb nicely. Soundstage is wide and spacious. In essence the Mullard is helping the Bendix to be a better drummer and it's debatable who is the best drummer in the world ....


----------



## tintinsnowydog

The EF86 does everything right, and is implemented beautifully in the 339 and 339i. Such a clean and vibrant sound with wonderful tone.


----------



## hp4fun

Except that there are occasionally random static noise......


----------



## Galapac

I exclusively use my 6084 tubes now in place of EF86. 
I encourage others to try out this wonderful tube if you haven't already and will fit the EF86 adapter.
As always YMMV.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> Except that there are occasionally random static noise......


Not much noise on mine. Most times no noise at all. Must be Yuking's special adapters that are so well made and I got a pair of NOS Mullard EF86. I always buy my tubes new.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I exclusively use my 6084 tubes now in place of EF86.
> I encourage others to try out this wonderful tube if you haven't already and will fit the EF86 adapter.
> As always YMMV.


I would but I'm chasing so many other tube types at the moment... tubes for LF339i is not a priority for me now. What I have is good enough. Tubes for Elekit and Odyssey are what I'm chasing now.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Galapac said:


> I exclusively use my 6084 tubes now in place of EF86.
> I encourage others to try out this wonderful tube if you haven't already and will fit the EF86 adapter.
> As always YMMV.


 Which ones specifically?  Might give a set of two a try.


----------



## Galapac (Feb 23, 2021)

Mizicke5273 said:


> Which ones specifically?  Might give a set of two a try.


I have both the Amperex and Siemens versions and are equally good.

I got a pair from this guy but it took almost 3 months from Germany during the Christmas season. Might be better now but ask him first. Also, you can make a best offer so don’t pay full price.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/E80F-6084-...493dad95ad8237cdd9ee|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524

BTW...did Head-fi get rid of the preview reply button? I used to proofread with that...


----------



## UntilThen

La Figaro show day.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 24, 2021)

Maybe try other ef86?

About the hum in noisy driver, anyone is brave enough to try this mod? 🥺
It's about the noise induce in the drivers by the heaters power.

1. Creating a virtual center tap
2.Elevating the reference of the heater voltage

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/darkvoice-336i-336se-tuberolling-partii.348833/post-16182719

I know it is performed on the 336se, but the idea should be the same for the 339.

I for sure will try his diode mods on the 6as7g socket in Order to slow start the filament heating. But it's another mod that the hum noise mode. It's for protection g tubes from arcing.


----------



## telecaster

Anyway i will do the mod and report to you if it's worth it in 339!


----------



## telecaster

The ef86 telefunken red tip are your best bet for noiseless ef86. They are superior rated for medical use back then.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 24, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> La Figaro show day.



Nice I see You now have the new black version, which as I understand is a bit warmer. I like the warm sound but I think the old (silver) version is warm enough.

I was not following this thread for a while as my main HPs are now Meze Empyreans, which seems not to be best fit for La Figaro due to low impedance. Thus I have been contemplating selling La Figaro.. However, given how good amp this is and how much money I can get for it I will probably keep it. I have HD 600 I can listen to it with.

A quick question, has anyboty upgraded La Figaro with new resistors/capacitors? I guess the ones in stock are not the best quality. If so what kind of replacement resistors have You used? Any other hints on upgrades would be welcomed.


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice I see You now have the new black version, which as I understand is a bit warmer. I like the warm sound but I think the old (silver) version is warm enough.
> 
> I was not following this thread for a while as my main HPs are now Meze Empyreans, which seems not to be best fit for La Figaro due to low impedance. Thus I have been contemplating selling La Figaro.. However, given how good amp this is and how much money I can get for it I will probably keep it. I have HD 600 I can listen to it with.
> 
> A quick question, has anyboty upgraded La Figaro with new resistors/capacitors? I guess the ones in stock are not the best quality. If so what kind of replacement resistors have You used? Any other hints on upgrades would be welcomed.


You have so many options for upgrading the parts. Some are ok quality, and some are not that good. You can replace everything inside, the wiring is so neat.
I just changed some parts again. I will post a photo when I make the LG heaters mod


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> You have so many options for upgrading the parts. Some are ok quality, and some are not that good. You can replace everything inside, the wiring is so neat.
> I just changed some parts again. I will post a photo when I make the LG heaters mod


Thanks. Can You tell exactly what You have replaced (and for what) and what was the impact on sound? That would be very valuable.


----------



## telecaster

Hard to do as I for so long didn't hear the stock 339.
Each step is a small step toward more transparency, better clarity I think.
I really know well my 339 and I listen to my test tracks a lot before and after changing the parts.
Today I received Ohmite audio gold resistor ( the hot one at the output) and again I noticed slighty cleaner and less "resonnance" to the sound, I didn't know was there until I swapped those expensive and non inductive Mills power resistor in yellow aluminium heatsink.

I am waiting for Miflex copper caps to  bypass the output coupling caps (first thing you want to upgrade in 339) and the last cap in the power supply array 

And am also waiting for the 10 euros of parts necessary to do the LG heaters mod.

Doing that is kind of fun, changing parts and listenning to changes. You can also only upgrade one channel at a time and check on your sanity while comparing both!


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I was not following this thread for a while as my main HPs are now Meze Empyreans, which seems not to be best fit for La Figaro due to low impedance.


Do not follow some sections of the general public who will tell you that without even listening to it. 

First of all, Yuking the builder of La Figaro 339 state that the OTL amp is good for headphones with impedance of 32 to 600 ohms.

Secondly I've personally use LCD-X (20 ohms), HE1000se (35 ohms) on La Figaro 339 and it synergies as well as if I had use those headphones on Violectric v280 or Auralic Taurus Mk2.

Thirdly, I was in a local meet just 2 weeks ago where the Meze Empyreans was present with two La Figaro. One silver LF339 and the other my black LF339i. I listen with the Meze Empyrean with both LF339s and it was beautiful but maybe a bit warm but at no time did I feel it was not the best fit due to low impedance.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Do not follow some sections of the general public who will tell you that without even listening to it.
> 
> First of all, Yuking the builder of La Figaro 339 state that the OTL amp is good for headphones with impedance of 32 to 600 ohms.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't really follow general views without checking. Maybe Meze with La Figaro is not entirely a bad fit, but really Meze can sound a lot better. Maybe it is just that Meze with my Ayon ha3 is a great match and Meze are just shining with beautiful warm sound and tight bas. A lot in audio is about matching things...

Anyway, i will put Tung Sol 5998 (maybe a bit better for Meze) to La Figaro and try again)


----------



## UntilThen

I spend a week with these 3 amps and 2 headphones. I have to decide which of the 3 amps to keep. Ideally I will keep them all because they are that good with my 2 headphones of HE1000se and LCD-3f. However I already have Ovlivion, Elekit combo and Woo Audio Wa22 so I have to let 2 amps go. Besides I'm collecting the Kenwood KA 3300D as well. Also I have Odyssey being built in July 2021. I've more amps than I need.

The 3 amps here are Auralic Taurus Mk2, Violectric v280 and La Figaro339i. After a week of intense listening with my 2 headphones, I choose to keep La Figaro 339i and will sell of the other 2 amps on stereo.net.au.

YMMV but for me both HE1000se and LCD-3f sound best with LF339i. The other 2 are very, very good but I just prefer those headphones on LF339i. It was very hard for me to let the Taurus and v280 go but that's how it is.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 24, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Maybe Meze with La Figaro is not entirely a bad fit, but really Meze can sound a lot better.


I agree. I'm not saying La Figaro 339i is the best ever for Meze Empyreans. As a matter of fact, at that same meet, I prefer Empyrean with Ampandsound Encore than La Figaro 339i. However taken in context of price, LF339i is great value.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 24, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Anyway, i will put Tung Sol 5998 (maybe a bit better for Meze) to La Figaro and try again)


Don't force it. You have the Ayon ha3 which is a good tube amp. Many will try to bring other amps to compete with the budget LF339i. Reminds me of when I was young, other kids bring their fighting cocks to fight with my grand gold and black non fighting Rooster. 

If you have found an amp that is better with your Empyrean then by all means let the La Figaro 339i go.

That's the Ayon Ha3. It's beautiful.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> Maybe try other ef86?
> 
> About the hum in noisy driver, anyone is brave enough to try this mod? 🥺
> It's about the noise induce in the drivers by the heaters power.
> ...



Hi - was perusing the tube threads and saw your post.  I have not looked at the 339 circuit in person, you would definitely want to verify that the heater is not already center-tapped and figure out how it is ground referenced (one half is connected to ground in the 336SE).  Also, since the 339 has a dual mono supply and the heaters are run from two different transformers, two center taps / elevated supplies would be necessary, one for each channel.  

I assume the 339 has similar hum issues to the 336 then?  

Looking at the circuit, the transformer heater windings are attached to a small PCB.  I would look there, make sure there isn't a center tap in place, cannot see the underside of the PCB.



However, it looks like the heater supply is grounded at the driver tube here, same as the 336SE, the connection would have to be broken when the new ground reference is made.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 24, 2021)

L0rdGwyn said:


> Hi - was perusing the tube threads and saw your post.  I have not looked at the 339 circuit in person, you would definitely want to verify that the heater is not already center-tapped and figure out how it is ground referenced (one half is connected to ground in the 336SE).  Also, since the 339 has a dual mono supply and the heaters are run from two different transformers, two center taps / elevated supplies would be necessary, one for each channel.
> 
> I assume the 339 has similar hum issues to the 336 then?
> 
> ...


Thanks LG!

I already check under that PCB where the heaters are connected, and there are only the resistors for the leds running of the heaters. I swap the led for white leds and I needed to adjust the value of those resistors in order to get it at the right brightness.

Looking at it I think that there is a center tap on the 339 , that's maybe the yellow wire on this photo below running between the two last power caps and soldered to the ground bus.

Once I have disconnected the heater to ground, I could measure the voltage from that supposedly CT and the heaters to be sure.

So if it's a CT, I assume I just have to do the elevation and connect the CT to it right?

There is no strong hum on the 339 like on the 336 it seems, but there is some faint AC cycle hum on some driver tubes when you really push the volume. It could be a benefit to get rid of that!


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> Thanks LG!
> 
> I already check under that PCB where the heaters are connected, and there are only the resistors for the leds running of the heaters. I swap the led for white leds and I needed to adjust the value of those resistors in order to get it at the right brightness.
> 
> ...



If the hum isn't very bad, might just try a simple virtual center tap before going to the the trouble of elevating the heater supply.  On most amplifiers, this is sufficient and it looks like the 339i transformers are of higher quality than the DarkVoice's.


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Maybe try other ef86?
> 
> About the hum in noisy driver, anyone is brave enough to try this mod? 🥺
> It's about the noise induce in the drivers by the heaters power.
> ...


I do not have any hum at all with EF86 with Yuking adapter. This is why I don't understand why a mod is necessary. 2 other LF339 sold to 2 others also don't have this problem.


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> Hard to do as I for so long didn't hear the stock 339.
> Each step is a small step toward more transparency, better clarity I think.
> I really know well my 339 and I listen to my test tracks a lot before and after changing the parts.
> Today I received Ohmite audio gold resistor ( the hot one at the output) and again I noticed slighty cleaner and less "resonnance" to the sound, I didn't know was there until I swapped those expensive and non inductive Mills power resistor in yellow aluminium heatsink.
> ...


Thanks, I am not really a tech person At the time my amp was with tue doctor to fix some soldering I was told some of the parts are of budget quality. I did not change anything at that time, as I wass afraid that the magic sound of La Figaro may be affected.

Can You list changing what parts is a must/reasonable? Wiring/caps/resistors?


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> If the hum isn't very bad, might just try a simple virtual center tap before going to the the trouble of elevating the heater supply.  On most amplifiers, this is sufficient and it looks like the 339i transformers are of higher quality than the DarkVoice's.


Ok, will do, thanks again!


----------



## telecaster (Feb 25, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> I do not have any hum at all with EF86 with Yuking adapter. This is why I don't understand why a mod is necessary. 2 other LF339 sold to 2 others also don't have this problem.


You have absolutely zero noise or hum, even when you max out the volume control?
If anyone doesn't feel the need to upgrade the 339, please let it alone in stock form and enjoy it as is! ^^

I am the kind that always want to tinker though.


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks, I am not really a tech person At the time my amp was with tue doctor to fix some soldering I was told some of the parts are of budget quality. I did not change anything at that time, as I wass afraid that the magic sound of La Figaro may be affected.
> 
> Can You list changing what parts is a must/reasonable? Wiring/caps/resistors?


Sure I'll try my best, I will list those after I test the heaters mod first.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 25, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> However taken in context of price, LF339i is great value.


This is the key, the quality of sound/price ratio is unique. When I realised how much money I can get for my La Figaro if I sell it I started to wonder... Knowing me I may look for other HP's in a year or so then I will still have my Figaro

Anyway if I sell it I will not be a legitimate participant of that thread)) And (seriously) this thread is really unique. It is not only because La Figaro is an awesone amp, it is accessible pricewise and You can do so much about it (modding, changing tubes).

For me La Figaro is an essence of tube audio


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> Sure I'll try my best, I will list those after I test the heaters mod first.


Thanks a lot, this wil be really helpful


----------



## Bruc3

telecaster said:


> You have absolutely zero noise or hum, even when you max out the volume control?



I am not UntilThen, but I have an older Figaro 339 and can confirm I have no hum/noise even with maxed out volume control, its as silent as my SS amp.


----------



## UntilThen

Bruc3 said:


> I am not UntilThen, but I have an older Figaro 339 and can confirm I have no hum/noise even with maxed out volume control, its as silent as my SS amp.



Well I'm UntilThen 

and to satisfy @telecaster , I use my my precious headphone, turn the music off and turn volume to the max on LF339i. I cannot hear a thing ! So quiet I can hear my own breathing. I'm really impressed with the LA FIGARO 339i. I feel the amp is worthy of caps. 

Even the skull is staring in disbelief. He hears no hum or noise.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is the key, the quality of sound/price ratio is unique. When I realised how much money I can get for my La Figaro if I sell it I started to wonder...


This is the reason I stop short of selling LF339i because it's better imo than Feliks Audio Elise and Euforia - there is more slam and it's harder hitting. It can also be refined when listening to jazz and classical. I've had much more expensive tube amps and I didn't feel that LF339i is inferior. I feel that it is unique in it's tone.

Now I'm about to sink a lot of money to have Odyssey created. The day when I have to decide whether to sell Wa22 or LF339i, would be a very hard day for me. I can't decide which of the 2 amps to let go. Such is my attachment to them despite having Oblivion, Elekit TU-8200 and Odyssey in August.

Violectric v280 has just been sold ! Auralic Taurus Mk2 is the next to go.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Can You list changing what parts is a must/reasonable? Wiring/caps/resistors?


@tintinsnowydog mod his LF339 under guidance from Yuking. He then got a custom LF339i from Yuking with some amazing parts and sold the silver LF339 to me, I had it for several months and I love that LF339. Eventually I sold it to @xtiva when I bought the nearly new black LF339i from another friend.

This black LF339i that I have is perfect. Volume knobs are so smooth. Everything works. In fact the sockets and RCA input / output are so new and tight. It's such a perfect specimen.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 25, 2021)

I've not shown this picture here. That is the LF339 that @Bruc3 has now. Here in this picture, I still have the ALO Audio Studio Six and Yggy and Oblivion is with me.

I still have the Verite LTD Open Pheasantwood and Beyer T1.2 then.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Bruc3 said:


> I am not UntilThen, but I have an older Figaro 339 and can confirm I have no hum/noise even with maxed out volume control, its as silent as my SS amp.


Same with me. Zero noise.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I've not shown this picture here. That is the LF339 that @Bruc3 has now. Here in this picture, I still have the ALO Audio Studio Six and Yggy and Oblivion is with me.
> 
> I still have the Verite LTD Open Pheasantwood and Beyer T1.2 then.


Apologies if i missed that but how are zmf verite open with La Figaro? I remember You prised La Figaro with Lcd3f (which was also my previous setup), but would be interesting how does zmf compare.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> @tintinsnowydog mod his LF339 under guidance from Yuking. He then got a custom LF339i from Yuking with some amazing parts and sold the silver LF339 to me, I had it for several months and I love that LF339. Eventually I sold it to @xtiva when I bought the nearly new black LF339i from another friend.
> 
> This black LF339i that I have is perfect. Volume knobs are so smooth. Everything works. In fact the sockets and RCA input / output are so new and tight. It's such a perfect specimen.


I have standard silver 339 (without "i"). If i am to keep it i intend to upgrade it a bit, but would not like to loose its magic sound.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Don't force it. You have the Ayon ha3 which is a good tube amp. Many will try to bring other amps to compete with the budget LF339i. Reminds me of when I was young, other kids bring their fighting cocks to fight with my grand gold and black non fighting Rooster.
> 
> If you have found an amp that is better with your Empyrean then by all means let the La Figaro 339i go.
> 
> That's the Ayon Ha3. It's beautiful.


This is Ayon exacly. And here it is as compared to La Figaro


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Apologies if i missed that but how are zmf verite open with La Figaro? I remember You prised La Figaro with Lcd3f (which was also my previous setup), but would be interesting how does zmf compare.


A year ago, you won't be able to get the Verite Open from me. I love it that much with Glenn OTL, Studio Six, Wa22 and La Figaro 339. Verite Open sound great with any of those tube amps. It's warmer than LCD-3f but still very clear but it's more relax. I think it will suit you to a T. Knowing your preference...

However I have move on. My favourite headphone is now HE1000se and I intend to replace the LCD-3f with LCD4 and then I'll remain with those 2 headphones. I don't need any others.

At the meet, I like Empyrean with Ampandsound Encore but I don't think I can live with that headphone alone. Together with other headphones yes. It will add a sonic signature of its own. A Verite Open and Close is certainly worth having. Perhaps one day, I might buy one again but there's a lot of stuff to buy and I'm already culling my gear. Simplicity is best. Don't have too many gear. Have just enough to use and not to keep.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have standard silver 339 (without "i"). If i am to keep it i intend to upgrade it a bit, but would not like to loose its magic sound.


Changing caps and some resistors won't make the LF339 loose it's magic. I feel that you will love the LF339i more as I have found it to be warmer compared to the earlier version. @xtiva will attest to that. He now has the silver version which is brighter and won't want my black LF339i now but I'm not letting it go either. Now that I've live with the LF339i for a few days, I find it just right for me. These tubes of RCA 5693 and Cetron 7236 sound really good with my HE1000se and LCD-3f.


----------



## bpiotrow13

@UntilThen Empyreans are like chameleon depending on an amp. The beauty of Ayon/Empys combo is that it is so creamy and pleasant but stil technically superb. As for ZMF this is interesting as I have not considered Verite as warm judging from reviews (I have not heard them personally though). Maybe one day I will try, probably cheaper ZMF auteur first.

I thought ZMF would be good match for La Figaro, this amp is very flexible in terms of HP's it sounds great. Silver version is just right warm for me (widely considered as very warm, but interesting that black one is a bit warmer. Interesting that You put Centron 7236. This seems to be a brighter tube? Maybe it is close to La figaro 339 silver with RCA 6as7g?


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Changing caps and some resistors won't make the LF339 loose it's magic.


Good My amp doctor says this is exactly what should be changed, as stock ones are budget quality. What about wiring? I guess some top quality copper wires may do good instead of stock ones?


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Maybe it is close to La figaro 339 silver with RCA 6as7g?


Nah I hate RCA 6as7g  

I have a mint pair with brand new box but I don't like it. Warm and unclear is how it sound to me. Irrespective of which LF339.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Nah I hate RCA 6as7g
> 
> I have a mint pair with brand new box but I don't like it. Warm and unclear is how it sound to me. Irrespective of which LF339.


I agree they are warm and unclear but still like them 

Meze Empyrean/Ayon Ha 3 combo is the opposite in a way, You would like it. It is much less warm (even less warm than I typically like) but so smooth and colourful while being detiled and, above all, with super imagining.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 25, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Same with me. Zero noise.


For me it's hard to detect the hum at full volume in during the day. But at night i can identify the hum better when everything is so silent.
With hd800 ad hd650 it's hard to hear the hum at full volume but if you concentrate you can, plug and unplug the jack.
With lcd3 though i can detect the hum easier due to the lower impedance.
If you say there is no hum then more power to you!
I know i reduce the background noise in mine when I change the capacitors, i had more background hum in my stock 339.
If you don't then fine, you don't need to do anything to your 339!😃😃


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> For me it's hard to detect the hum at full volume in during the day. But at night i can identify the hum better when everything is so silent.
> With hd800 ad hd650 it's hard to hear the hum at full volume but if you concentrate you can, plug and unplug the jack.
> With lcd3 though i can detect the hum easier due to the lower impedance.
> If you say there is no hum then more power to you!
> ...



Does the hum go away with different tubes, telecaster?


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> Does the hum go away with different tubes, telecaster?


I just tried 3 pairs of drivers. The hum is the strongest around 75% max volume then goes almost silent at full volume. 

The hum is not dependent on the tubes actually. It's the same hum and level for those 3 pairs.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> I just tried 3 pairs of drivers. The hum is the strongest around 75% max volume then goes almost silent at full volume.
> 
> The hum is not dependent on the tubes actually. It's the same hum and level for those 3 pairs.



Hmmm well you will have to let us know if the issue is fixed with the heater modification.  The issue with omitting a center tap is heater-to-cathode leakage, which typically will vary from tube to tube.  If there are leakage currents coupled from the primary to the secondary of the mains transformer and the heater supply is not center tapped in any way, they can be coupled to the cathode of the input tube from the heater.  If the tube has little-to-no leakage, there may be no hum, even if the heater supply is not center tapped.  If someone is going to do a mod I worked on, just wanted to make sure it is done correctly, only reason I chimed in.  Hope everyone is enjoying the music.


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> For me it's hard to detect the hum at full volume in during the day. But at night i can identify the hum better when everything is so silent.
> With hd800 ad hd650 it's hard to hear the hum at full volume but if you concentrate you can, plug and unplug the jack.
> With lcd3 though i can detect the hum easier due to the lower impedance.
> If you say there is no hum then more power to you!
> ...


Just I have not tried extreme situations but I did not hear any hum during normal listening.


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> Hmmm well you will have to let us know if the issue is fixed with the heater modification.  The issue with omitting a center tap is heater-to-cathode leakage, which typically will vary from tube to tube.  If there are leakage currents coupled from the primary to the secondary of the mains transformer and the heater supply is not center tapped in any way, they can be coupled to the cathode of the input tube from the heater.  If the tube has little-to-no leakage, there may be no hum, even if the heater supply is not center tapped.  If someone is going to do a mod I worked on, just wanted to make sure it is done correctly, only reason I chimed in.  Hope everyone is enjoying the music.


Thanks again LG. I have understood your mod and i will be careful. Will report here if it cures it. 

I enjoy and respect the 339 and i am just searching a way, if any, to improve it gents!😃


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> Just I have not tried extreme situations but I did not hear any hum during normal listening.


During normal volume level, say less than 50% you will never hear any kind of hum for sure.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 25, 2021)

L0rdGwyn said:


> Does the hum go away with different tubes, telecaster?


That's a good question. I find some adapters introduce hum or noise of some sort... and some tubes of course. 

I was aghast when my single NOS 5998 from Langrex was humming loudly and I mean loudly. It's unusable. Fortunately I have my other pair of NOS 5998 that is totally silent and sound great.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

UntilThen said:


> That's a good question. I find some adapters introduce hum or noise of some sort... and some tubes of course.
> 
> I was aghast when my single NOS 5998 from Langrex was humming loudly and I mean loudly. It's unusable. Fortunately I have my other pair of NOS 5998 that is totally silent and sound great.



Was this 5998 still making music but humming?  And was working in other circuits?  The La Figaro 339 appears to have the same heater issue as the DarkVoice which is what the linked mod was made to address.  Tubes that were otherwise silent in other circuits were unusable in the DarkVoice until I fixed it.  Many new DarkVoice owners think their tubes are defective, but it isn't the tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

L0rdGwyn said:


> Was this 5998 still making music but humming?  And was working in other circuits?  The La Figaro 339 appears to have the same heater issue as the DarkVoice which is what the linked mod was made to address.  Tubes that were otherwise silent in other circuits were unusable in the DarkVoice until I fixed it.  Many new DarkVoice owners think their tubes are defective, but it isn't the tubes.


Was definitely that tube because it's humming loudly in my Wa22 as well. You can hardly hear the music due to the loud hum. I took it out immediately. 

I'm fortunate to have both Wa22 and LF339i to verify my tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

L0rdGwyn said:


> Was this 5998 still making music but humming?  And was working in other circuits?  The La Figaro 339 appears to have the same heater issue as the DarkVoice which is what the linked mod was made to address.  Tubes that were otherwise silent in other circuits were unusable in the DarkVoice until I fixed it.  Many new DarkVoice owners think their tubes are defective, but it isn't the tubes.


I had the DarkVoice 336se before and I know that's more temperamental. With 3 of my LF339 and 339i, I have never had such issues except the 2nd LF339. This incident in question is a pair of NOS brand new Mullard 6SJ7gt. One channel had no sound but when I reverse the tubes, I get stereo again. Switch it back again and I get no sound in one channel again. Repeated this many times and the same behaviour. I'm really puzzled. You can't say it's the tubes because subsequently I use that pair in the newer LF339i and I don't have that problem.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

UntilThen said:


> Was definitely that tube because it's humming loudly in my Wa22 as well. You can hardly hear the music due to the loud hum. I took it out immediately.
> 
> I'm fortunate to have both Wa22 and LF339i to verify my tubes.



Well I'm glad it was just the tube and it isn't an issue with the amplifier!  Hopefully they gave a refund.



UntilThen said:


> I had the DarkVoice 336se before and I know that's more temperamental. With 3 of my LF339 and 339i, I have never had such issues except the 2nd LF339. This incident in question is a pair of NOS brand new Mullard 6SJ7gt. One channel had no sound but when I reverse the tubes, I get stereo again. Switch it back again and I get no sound in one channel again. Repeated this many times and the same behaviour. I'm really puzzled. You can't say it's the tubes because subsequently I use that pair in the newer LF339i and I don't have that problem.



Maybe a loose socket connection?  I have seen it before where the pins of a socket make poor contact in one channel, swapping the tubes and the fit is better in the opposite socket, that is my best guess.


----------



## hp4fun

6922 as a replacement for 6sn7? I have a 6922->6sn7 adapter, and it "works" on my another 6sn7 preamp.

For those who has 6sn7 as driver tube in LF339, have you ever considered this? Any warnings?


----------



## UntilThen

L0rdGwyn said:


> Well I'm glad it was just the tube and it isn't an issue with the amplifier! Hopefully they gave a refund.



No I'm not chasing a refund because I had the tube for 3 years and did not check it out. Problem with my having so many tubes. I lose track of them. Besides I have very high regard for Langrex. Won't make an issue of it. They are one of my favourite supplier.


----------



## UntilThen

hp4fun said:


> 6922 as a replacement for 6sn7? I have a 6922->6sn7 adapter, and it "works" on my another 6sn7 preamp.
> 
> For those who has 6sn7 as driver tube in LF339, have you ever considered this? Any warnings?


Trying it will cost money. I had Euforia before and I wanted to experiment EF86 in Euforia's 6sn7 sockets because I like the EF86 in La Figario. I got mrsxuling to make EF86 to 6sn7 adapters for me but when I tried EF86 in Euforia, it didn't sound right and had occasionally piercing noise. I stop the experiment then and there. Adapters are still with me.


----------



## UntilThen

Similarly I have c3g to 6sj7 adapters and have use c3g tubes in LF339i but the sound is not tight like EF86. It's not bad but not good too. I gave up using those lovely c3g tubes, which sounded great in Glenn OTL amp.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

UntilThen said:


> No I'm not chasing a refund because I had the tube for 3 years and did not check it out. Problem with my having so many tubes. I lose track of them. Besides I have very high regard for Langrex. Won't make an issue of it. They are one of my favourite supplier.



I like Langrex myself, very consistent, in fact I need to place an order with them...

Unfortunately not all tubes are plug and play due to differing bias requirements.  EF86 are nice, very linear triode strapped, I use them in my phono stage, low noise as well.


----------



## Galapac (Feb 25, 2021)

I know many of you like or are looking for Tung-Sol 7236 tubes. This guy has plenty for a pretty good deal.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mi...381987?hash=item3ff50fa1a3:g:JOoAAOSwMAhgNTFy
You can even make him an offer.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 26, 2021)

Just tried the Miflex as bypass caps for the output coupling caps, and the last caps in the power supply.
Note that I use SCR mkp film caps 200uf per channel inside the center metal box on the 339.

I am really positive, the improvement is noticeable. I tried on one side first and the sound was kind of a little better, but when both channel were upgraded, there was the missing coherence for the stereo field.

My two cents :
Highs are considerably improved, the texture is more real, there is more depth to all the instruments. There is a very stable and noble "air" around the music now. One word to summarize would be more "real"
Mids a more detailed as well, it can mirror the highs comments above. One word would be coherence and "verité"
As for the bass, I did not notice any flaws to it. There are warm and detailed as I like them.

Overall I encourage anyone to try it, maybe smaller value first for the bypass to see if you like it and not to break the bank!


----------



## Bruc3

Galapac said:


> I know many of you like or are looking for Tung-Sol 7236 tubes. This guy has plenty for a pretty good deal.



Thanks for sharing that, pity he does not ship International, else I probably would have picked up a pair for that price.


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> Just tried the Miflex as bypass caps for the output coupling caps, and the last caps in the power supply.
> Note that I use SCR mkp film caps 200uf per channel inside the center metal box on the 339.
> 
> I am really positive, the improvement is noticeable. I tried on one side first and the sound was kind of a little better, but when both channel were upgraded, there was the missing coherence for the stereo field.
> ...


@L0rdGwyn  - Take note of this if you ever work on my 339i. Sounds like a great upgrade.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Galapac said:


> @L0rdGwyn  - Take note of this if you ever work on my 339i. Sounds like a great upgrade.



Very cool!  I like Miflex caps, I have them in my 6A5G SET amplifier.  What I've done in your DarkVoice though by using the high-voltage regulator is completely remove the power supply electrolytics from the signal path, so no need to bypass.  If I were to ever work on a La Figaro 339, I would do the same, although it would require two regulators since it is a dual mono power supply.  We will see!  Have to finish the DarkVoice, Mouser order is taking a long time, I suspect due to all of the recent chaos in Texas.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 26, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Just tried the Miflex as bypass caps for the output coupling caps, and the last caps in the power supply.
> Note that I use SCR mkp film caps 200uf per channel inside the center metal box on the 339.
> 
> I am really positive, the improvement is noticeable. I tried on one side first and the sound was kind of a little better, but when both channel were upgraded, there was the missing coherence for the stereo field.
> ...


Your LF339 internals are a work of art.  Very beautiful.

I bought some Vibrapods today from a friend and I can feel it's more stable now. 

Drumming on my desk doesn't give any feedback now. No vibrations !


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Your LF339 internals are a work of art.  Very beautiful.
> 
> I bought some Vibrapods today from a friend and I can feel it's more stable now.
> 
> Drumming on my desk doesn't give any feedback now. No vibrations !


What size (model) are those pods?


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> What size (model) are those pods?


Model 4. They are not meant for La Figaro 339i but for my Odyssey.


----------



## hp4fun

telecaster said:


> Just tried the Miflex as bypass caps for the output coupling caps, and the last caps in the power supply.
> Note that I use SCR mkp film caps 200uf per channel inside the center metal box on the 339.
> 
> I am really positive, the improvement is noticeable. I tried on one side first and the sound was kind of a little better, but when both channel were upgraded, there was the missing coherence for the stereo field.
> ...



Oh no, previously I only 4 variables (tubes), now I have 4 more ......

And these 4 more variables (capacitors) need soldering skills that I abandoned 20 years ago. damn it!


----------



## UntilThen

Wow an afternoon with Taurus and Figaro. I've a hard time choosing between the 2 now. At this price point, they have no comparison. I thought Taurus was uninvolving until I volume match with Figaro and then it blew my socks off !

Ini mini miny moe, who is the best sounding of them all?  I'm listening to Prince 'Purple rain'.



Get yourself the Tidal Hifi version !


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> Wow an afternoon with Taurus and Figaro. I've a hard time choosing between the 2 now. At this price point, they have no comparison. I thought Taurus was uninvolving until I volume match with Figaro and then it blew my socks off !
> 
> Ini mini miny moe, who is the best sounding of them all?  I'm listening to Prince 'Purple rain'.
> 
> ...



Solid state for summer time and tube for winter?!😁
I may cop a SS amp for summer soon! 339 will be too hot


----------



## telecaster

hp4fun said:


> Oh no, previously I only 4 variables (tubes), now I have 4 more ......
> 
> And these 4 more variables (capacitors) need soldering skills that I abandoned 20 years ago. damn it!


I still have the same soldering iron than when I was in middle school where we were acquainted electronics and soldering basics! Those were useful courses!


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> Very cool!  I like Miflex caps, I have them in my 6A5G SET amplifier.  What I've done in your DarkVoice though by using the high-voltage regulator is completely remove the power supply electrolytics from the signal path, so no need to bypass.  If I were to ever work on a La Figaro 339, I would do the same, although it would require two regulators since it is a dual mono power supply.  We will see!  Have to finish the DarkVoice, Mouser order is taking a long time, I suspect due to all of the recent chaos in Texas.


Your DIY thread looks epic i need to find the time to read it all!😁
I have so much to learn from you!


----------



## UntilThen

telecaster said:


> Solid state for summer time and tube for winter?!😁
> I may cop a SS amp for summer soon! 339 will be too hot


My room is air conditioned so not a problem in Summer. However I have a few very cool tube amps - Oblivion and Elekit TU8200.

Might even get the TU8600r 300b tubes version later but Odyssey is due in 4 months time !


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> Your DIY thread looks epic i need to find the time to read it all!😁
> I have so much to learn from you!



It has gotten pretty lengthy by now, hard to believe it was only started a little over a year ago.  Feel free to ask questions


----------



## UntilThen

It's just past midnight now and the comparison between Taurus and Figaro has come to an end. The winner according to me is Taurus. Both are so good with my headphones, particularly HE1000se but Taurus just edge out Figaro in resolution, details and soundstage and Figaro is no slouch in those departments. In fact Figaro amazed me time and again. 

Ideally I should keep both and sell off the Wa22 instead.  Now that is a hard thing to do as well.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> It's just past midnight now and the comparison between Taurus and Figaro has come to an end. The winner according to me is Taurus. Both are so good with my headphones, particularly HE1000se but Taurus just edge out Figaro in resolution, details and soundstage and Figaro is no slouch in those departments. In fact Figaro amazed me time and again.
> 
> Ideally I should keep both and sell off the Wa22 instead.  Now that is a hard thing to do as well.


I am finding that it comes down to my tubes as they are part of the investment. Can you part with the WA22 or 339i knowing what tubes you have for each and where you are headed in the future? I would think at this point UntilThen that you have amassed so many different tubes you probably have a closet full of them and can finance another amp just by selling some of your tubes. 🤑


----------



## hp4fun

UntilThen said:


> It's just past midnight now and the comparison between Taurus and Figaro has come to an end. The winner according to me is Taurus. Both are so good with my headphones, particularly HE1000se but Taurus just edge out Figaro in resolution, details and soundstage and Figaro is no slouch in those departments. In fact Figaro amazed me time and again.
> 
> Ideally I should keep both and sell off the Wa22 instead.  Now that is a hard thing to do as well.



I compare A and B, and the loser is C.


----------



## telecaster

UntilThen said:


> My room is air conditioned so not a problem in Summer. However I have a few very cool tube amps - Oblivion and Elekit TU8200.
> 
> Might even get the TU8600r 300b tubes version later but Odyssey is due in 4 months time !


I want the TU8600! Will you source it second hand? It's pretty much sold out as far as I know.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> bought some Vibrapods today from a friend and I can feel it's more stable now


Does it really affect the sound? I have a stable place for my amp (stone shelf) and always have been skeptical if any vibrapods are influencing the sound...


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> I am finding that it comes down to my tubes as they are part of the investment. Can you part with the WA22 or 339i knowing what tubes you have for each and where you are headed in the future? I would think at this point UntilThen that you have amassed so many different tubes you probably have a closet full of them and can finance another amp just by selling some of your tubes. 🤑


At this point in time, I'm clearly won over by the tube configuration in Elekit TU-8200 and Mogwai Se. 6as7 / 6080 still have some appeal for me but only in La Figaro. I don't even care too much for Wa22 but there's 6sn7 and tube rectifiers in Wa22 that I have.  

I have indeed a very good collection of tubes for both Wa22 and LF339i. Tubes in these amps does transform the amps to very good amps. Selling tubes for me is a very troublesome affair. I buy them in pairs and when I sell them, I usually bundle them with the amp. That's what I did with Glenn OTL and Studio Six. The amount of tubes I let go with those amps is a heartache but at that point, I have to cull my tubes because it's getting too much. When @paramesh receive the Glenn OTL with 2 boxes of tubes, he was beside himself. Similarly with the Studio Six, along with the amp went all my 6v6gt of many flavours and Sylvania 6sn7w metal base, Mullard ECC33, Ken Rad 6sn7gt and RCA 5691.

Now I'm investing in NOS EL34, KT88, KT77, KT66, 6550 and 807 and 6L6GC and also 12au7, 12at7, 12ax7 and 6SL7 and 6sn7 all over again.   I dread to think about going for a DNA Stratus or a 300b amp. Those NOS tubes are more expensive. However I think KT88 / EL34 are more my taste.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 27, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> I compare A and B, and the loser is C.



I know it's funny right? Just don't equate this to your girlfriends otherwise there will be hit jobs on you !



telecaster said:


> I want the TU8600! Will you source it second hand? It's pretty much sold out as far as I know.



You can buy TU-8600R kit from Victor Kung, the Elekit Canadian representative. He's better than efficient. 300b if implemented right is a killer. I was even impressed with Wa5 and Takatsuki 300b tubes. Spend 2 weeks with that amp at home in 2018. The local Ampandsound dealer has a TU-8600R and he can't let it go because his girlfriend loves it, probably because they bought it in Japan and there's emotional attachment.

This place still sells the kit.
https://www.thetubestore.com/elekit-tu-8600s-tube-amp

and Herb Reichert review...
"The Elekit TU-8600R may look like a generic, old-school, single-ended 300B integrated amplifier, but its sonic character is clean, neutral, and precise in a distincty 21st-centary way. It doesn't sound at all warm or soft, but fast and vigorous, as transparent as any amplifier, and extremely captivating. My many months of auditioning it suggest that, with the right speakers, _this humble amp kit could please discriminating listeners as much as any amplifier at any price_."



bpiotrow13 said:


> Does it really affect the sound? I have a stable place for my amp (stone shelf) and always have been skeptical if any vibrapods are influencing the sound...



I don't detect any tone change but I use it on the Taurus because that amp is light and the feet base is smooth and move around. Once it sits on the Vibrapods, it's rock steady and the Taurus has only 3 feet. Just realised that the 2 front feet are bigger than the back and there's a big nut !


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> You can buy TU-8600R kit from Victor Kung, the Elekit Canadian representative. He's better than efficient. 300b if implemented right is a killer. I was even impressed with Wa5 and Takatsuki 300b tubes


This is really interesting, i have not heard of this amp. I have not tried 300b tubes with HPs to be frank. However, my Ayon has 45 tubes, which i guess are not far away, and they are gorgeous.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is really interesting, i have not heard of this amp. I have not tried 300b tubes with HPs to be frank. However, my Ayon has 45 tubes, which i guess are not far away, and they are gorgeous.


You're getting real deep into tube amps. Faster than you know it.  

I heard the older Abyss 1266 phi and Utopia with the WA5LE (Takatsuki 300b tubes EML mesh 5U4G rectifiers and some gorgeous drivers) and I love it. 

DNA Stratus has eluded me several times. At the beginning of this year, I was still deciding on getting a upgraded DNA Stratus, a Mogwai Se but I finally went with a custom amp bias for KT88 to be build and design by Tomas.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> You're getting real deep into tube amps. Faster than you know it.
> 
> I heard the older Abyss 1266 phi and Utopia with the WA5LE (Takatsuki 300b tubes EML mesh 5U4G rectifiers and some gorgeous drivers) and I love it.
> 
> DNA Stratus has eluded me several times. At the beginning of this year, I was still deciding on getting a upgraded DNA Stratus, a Mogwai Se but I finally went with a custom amp bias for KT88 to be build and design by Tomas.



Those amps are unfortunately difficult to try in Europe and significantly more expensive than in US due to VAT.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Those amps are unfortunately difficult to try in Europe and significantly more expensive than in US due to VAT.


I’m not even sure which thread I am talking in now but Sweden isn’t far from you and you could wait for my amp to be build and then talk to Tomas. 😊


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I’m not even sure which thread I am talking in now but Sweden isn’t far from you and you could wait for my amp to be build and then talk to Tomas. 😊


Well, Sweden is not far, there is only Baltic sea between Poland and Sweeden but need to think about it 

Funny that both of Woo audio amps i had i bought in Sweden.


----------



## UntilThen (Feb 27, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Well, Sweden is not far, there is only Baltic sea between Poland and Sweeden but need to think about it
> 
> Funny that both of Woo audio amps i had i bought in Sweden.


I am sure you can swim across the Baltic sea and back with a tube amp strapped on your back. Just get a mermaid to go along with you to make the journey more interesting.

However why don't you talk to Feliks Audio Henryk the chief engineer. I'm sure they can custom make a tube amp to your specifications but the question is the cost ......  Did you see the stereo tube amps they have on their website?


----------



## hp4fun

Got this $10 RFT EF86 set. Untested, purely gambling, 10+ days to arrive from Romania.

Initial impression? Very satisfied!

I will test further after some pin cleaning, and then pair them with some good power tubes. So far it works great with my 6N5C, and apparently better than the 6SJ7GT.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I am sure you can swim across the Baltic sea and back with a tube amp strapped on your back. Just get a mermaid to go along with you to make the journey more interesting.


Not possible, too cold for mermaids


----------



## UntilThen

I've big respect for RFT tubes. My RFT EL34 is singing the blues better than BB King.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Not possible, too cold for mermaids


Use your imaginations ! Hug the mermaid as you swim ! You'll both be very warm !


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Got this $10 RFT EF86 set. Untested, purely gambling, 10+ days to arrive from Romania.
> 
> Initial impression? Very satisfied!
> 
> I will test further after some pin cleaning, and then pair them with some good power tubes. So far it works great with my 6N5C, and apparently better than the 6SJ7GT.


Looks nice RFT should be rather warm sounding?

Shipping takes ages now...


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> Looks nice RFT should be rather warm sounding?
> 
> Shipping takes ages now...



Yes. It is a hidden gem (or it was just me who did not know?).


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> Use your imaginations ! Hug the mermaid as you swim ! You'll both be very warm !



Will think about it while listening to La Figaro


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Yes. It is a hidden gem (or it was just me who did not know?).


I have not heard rft ef86 but had RFT 12au7 and it was very warm, but soundstage and detail retrival was below average.


----------



## hp4fun

Quickly rolled the Mullard 6080 as power tubes. Compared to the Mullard EF86 I cannot actually tell the difference. At a few points I think I like RTF a bit more.

I even don't want to mention it is $4 a tube, and the Amperex or Mullard EF86 is 10x ($30-50).


----------



## bpiotrow13

@hp4fun true, 10 usd is a steal. Are they silent?


----------



## Galapac

Russia has some good tubes...I do like the 6N13S...just as good if not better than a regular 6AS7A. Don’t let the low prices deter you from rolling them. RTF, Svetlana, Foton, to name a few.


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> @hp4fun true, 10 usd is a steal. Are they silent?



Yes. But it is in the afternoon and I need midnight to test whether it is ok silent or dead silent


----------



## hp4fun

A few quick updates. I rolled Bendix 6080 and tested Mullard EF86, Amperex E80F, 5693, TS 6SJ7GT (solid). Test piece is quite simple: Barenboim's Saint Saens Organ (yeah, I love all 6 versions I "collected" in Tidal. I did have half of them back to CD time) 

1. RTF EF86 has very tiny microphonic noise. Only noticeable at midnight.

2. RTF is slightly warmer and has a narrower soundstage and slightly worse separation than Mullard. If anyone compares Senn HD 650 against HFM HE560, you may understand me a bit better. It is more focused and you might like the music a bit better. Sometimes more engaging, but at the same time you need to try harder to what instrument is where.

3. RTF better than Amperex E80F imho. E80F sounds less dynamic to me. I think it might be the EF86 vs E80F different overall.

4. 5693 is not impressive. Nothing really bad, but quite blurry and just like listen through a curtain. Maybe 5693 needs to pair TS 5998 and not others. Don't have time to verify.

5. 6SJ7GT is terrible compared to EF86. Maybe my pairs are too weak (for anyone who followed my discussions, I got them for $10 each).

So I think it might slightly worse than the Mullard EF86, but still very competitive. Depending on your mood you might like it better.

Finally, I rolled the 6N5C back. I feel the RTF EF86 works with 6N5C better than the Mullard 6080. 6N5C + RTF EF86 very enjoyable in various music I tried in the rest of the session (pop, electric, vocal, chamber). Very versatile!

So my new goto test set is now 6N5C + RTF EF86, and TS 6SJ7GT is out. My record low is $22 + $8 for all 4 tubes (shipping included. The previous record has the same number but excluded shipping).


----------



## haasaaroni

Anyone here have any luck pairing a sensitive planar with the La Figaro? Wondering if my Ananda's would respond well to it. I have no doubt about my 300 ohm cans, but 25 ohms seems pretty low to be paired with an OTL...


----------



## UntilThen

haasaaroni said:


> Anyone here have any luck pairing a sensitive planar with the La Figaro? Wondering if my Ananda's would respond well to it. I have no doubt about my 300 ohm cans, but 25 ohms seems pretty low to be paired with an OTL...


Yup my LCD-X 20 ohms pairs perfectly and my HE1000se 35 ohms pairs perfectly too. Try it.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 28, 2021)

haasaaroni said:


> Anyone here have any luck pairing a sensitive planar with the La Figaro? Wondering if my Ananda's would respond well to it. I have no doubt about my 300 ohm cans, but 25 ohms seems pretty low to be paired with an OTL...


I have listened to lcd3f (110 oms) and Meze Empyreans (32 oms). Lcd 3f not really sensitive but sounded awesome. Meze sounded a bit dumped (?) If i may say so, not really lively and with a bit loose bas. However, still quiet, without hum. Still someone may like it, but meze can sound a lot better. To be clear, meze can be tricky to drive. I think someone said LaFigaro can drive anything like 32 oms and above.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have listened to lcd3f (110 oms) and Meze Empyreans (32 oms). Lcd 3f not really sensitive but sounded awesome. Meze sounded a bit dumped (?) If i may say so, not really lively and with a bit loose bas. However, still quiet, without hum. Still someone may like it, but meze can sound a lot better. To be clear, meze can be tricky to drive. I think someone said LaFigaro can drive anything like 32 oms and above.


It's a case of too much bass when you put the 2 together. La Figaro 339i is no wonder amp and there will be limitations. That is why I also have transformer coupled SET amps and now I have decided to keep Taurus.


----------



## haasaaroni

UntilThen said:


> It's a case of too much bass when you put the 2 together. La Figaro 339i is no wonder amp and there will be limitations. That is why I also have transformer coupled SET amps and now I have decided to keep Taurus.


Yeah 339i being no wonder amp is good input. TBH I think I've just been trying to "fix" the Ananda's sound for too long, with SET tube amps, hybrids, warm solid states, maybe it's time to change headphones. Hoping an amp like the 339 will help the bass impact and fix the weird upper mid-range/treble tonality might just be too much to put on any amp's shoulders.


----------



## bpiotrow13

haasaaroni said:


> Yeah 339i being no wonder amp is good input. TBH I think I've just been trying to "fix" the Ananda's sound for too long, with SET tube amps, hybrids, warm solid states, maybe it's time to change headphones. Hoping an amp like the 339 will help the bass impact and fix the weird upper mid-range/treble tonality might just be too much to put on any amp's shoulders.


I think it may not be the best fit. Anandas should sound better with wa6se (i see You have it). If still not better You may be right it is time to change HPs.

Btw La Figaro sounds really good with hd600, which i see You have.


----------



## haasaaroni

bpiotrow13 said:


> I think it may not be the best fit. Anandas should sound better with wa6se (i see You have it). If still not better You may be right it is time to change HPs.
> 
> Btw La Figaro sounds really good with hd600, which i see You have.


Yeah those were my feelings too. I have a BH Crack coming in soon for the Sennheisers and ZMF, but was tempted by the LF 339 that could be something I could drive everything with. But maybe it’s just time to leave the Ananda’s behind and not worry about drivability. I’ve still got my eye on the 339 in the future...those dual volume controls look seriously sexy.


----------



## hp4fun

haasaaroni said:


> Yeah those were my feelings too. I have a BH Crack coming in soon for the Sennheisers and ZMF, but was tempted by the LF 339 that could be something I could drive everything with. But maybe it’s just time to leave the Ananda’s behind and not worry about drivability. I’ve still got my eye on the 339 in the future...those dual volume controls look seriously sexy.



I love the dual knobs. Pays $$ to the dual knobs and save $$$ for not buying matched pairs.


----------



## bpiotrow13

haasaaroni said:


> those dual volume controls look seriously sexy.


This is the only thing in this amp i do not like 
Btw i was in similar situation last year with lcd3f. Audeze are superb HPs and with La figaro it is an awesome combo. However there was a peak somewhere in hights that bothered me. I tried to work out to mitigate with tubes/dacs and finally decided to sell Audeze. I have Meze Empyrean now which seem to have more extended treble than audeze, but they have no that disturbing peak.


----------



## haasaaroni

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is the only thing in this amp i do not like
> Btw i was in similar situation last year with lcd3f. Audeze are superb HPs and with La figaro it is an awesome combo. However there was a peak somewhere in hights that bothered me. I tried to work out to mitigate with tubes/dacs and finally decided to sell Audeze. I have Meze Empyrean now which seem to have more extended treble than audeze, but they have no that disturbing peak.


Ha! Exactly. The Ananda has this weird peak in the mid-treble, but then a complete lack of upper treble, which makes finding an amp for it impossible. You either lose all the resolution or get an annoying mid-treble peak. I don’t have the funds for an Empyrean at the moment, but I’m hoping the GL2000 has a friendlier tonality while keeping that huge planar sound.

Anyway, topics for another thread! For now I’ll just keep the LF on my radar. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Galapac

Bidding war going on for these nice looking Bendix 6080s...let's see what they will go for. Currently $610.80 U.S. for 4...any of you 339i guys/gals in the running?
I have mine but like to watch.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Vintage-...775947?hash=item3675fd69cb:g:ehMAAOSw91NgNaeo


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Mar 2, 2021)

This is a nightmare... source of NOS tubes is drying. I'm thinking of stockig myself with tubes for the rest of my life. Probably i now can not afford for some tubes i have, like nice pair of Tung Sol 5998.


----------



## SHIMACM

Are any of you the "Esquizóide" on the Massdrop website?


----------



## Galapac

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is a nightmare... source of NOS tubes is drying. I'm thinking of stockig myself with tubes for the rest of my life. Probably i now can not afford for some tubes i have, like nice pair of Tung Sol 5998.


I wouldn't worry to much about it...there are cheaper alternatives out there and plenty of other tubes to roll...if you are patient there are still deals to be had.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about it...there are cheaper alternatives out there and plenty of other tubes to roll...if you are patient there are still deals to be had.


Let's hope so. I also hope new production tubes finally go to the level of NOS tubes.


----------



## telecaster (Mar 2, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Maybe try other ef86?
> 
> About the hum in noisy driver, anyone is brave enough to try this mod? 🥺
> It's about the noise induce in the drivers by the heaters power.
> ...


Ok good news for those who have hum issue.
For me i have some hum with ef86.
I like to listen to 339 with my Meridian 861 DAC at very loud level!
Usually i use my 339 volume at 12o'clock and up.

So..
I tried @L0rdGwyn first mod for the darkvoice which is the virtual center tap for the heaters.

I am happy to report that there is a huge improvement in hum cleaning for the 339!

It's very easy to do if you have hum and hum annoys you!

Also I have small clone of a fender champ 5w tube amp and i checked inside it, and oh boy the heaters were grounded too! So i performed a virtual center tap on on those and now the guitar amp is so quiet! Very very low hum at full power!

Such a good mod to know when you have tube amps!

Now onto the elevation of the heaters!😁


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Bidding war going on for these nice looking Bendix 6080s...let's see what they will go for. Currently $610.80 U.S. for 4...any of you 339i guys/gals in the running?
> I have mine but like to watch.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Vintage-...775947?hash=item3675fd69cb:g:ehMAAOSw91NgNaeo



Wow, it was 200 bucks yesterday......


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Wow, it was 200 bucks yesterday......


Still 4 hours to go. Curious at what level it will end.


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> Still 4 hours to go. Curious at what level it will end.


I wonder what other 6080 tube amps afficionados are loving the Bendix..


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> Ok good news for those who have hum issue.
> For me i have some hum with ef86.
> I like to listen to 339 with my Meridian 861 DAC at very loud level!
> Usually i use my 339 volume at 12o'clock and up.
> ...


@L0rdGwyn good news on the 339i front...virtual center tap works on 339i too.

@telecaster Did you document the process with pics so we could try? You mentioned Fender amp...is that where your user name comes from?


----------



## Galapac

telecaster said:


> I wonder what other 6080 tube amps afficionados are loving the Bendix..


You can use them in the DV, GOTL amps, Feliks amps to name a few


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> You can use them in the DV, GOTL amps, Feliks amps to name a few


Woo audio (2 and wa22) as well, i think these are quite popular tubes.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Galapac said:


> @L0rdGwyn good news on the 339i front...virtual center tap works on 339i too.
> 
> @telecaster Did you document the process with pics so we could try? You mentioned Fender amp...is that where your user name comes from?



Glad to hear it worked out @telecaster , if there is still some residual hum, elevating the heaters _should_ remove it completely.  You will find the center tap is already done in most amplifiers, grounding one half of the heaters is not the recommended approach.

BTW @Galapac , Mouser finally got me my package, just need to put in this new reservoir cap, upgrade the heatsink on the regulator power MOSFET, and replace the gyrator caps and your hot rodded DarkVoice should be done.  Will get to it Thursday or Friday.

It sounds very good with a nice 6SN7 and a Western Electric 421A, so I hope you have a 421A or 5998 lying around!  Can also use 6J5 with an adapter.  I will be very curious to know how it compares to the La Figaro 339i.


----------



## telecaster

bpiotrow13 said:


> Woo audio (2 and wa22) as well, i think these are quite popular tubes.


I see that's a lot of amps! I was wondering why those 6080 prices skyrocketed in the last decade!😁


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> Glad to hear it worked out @telecaster , if there is still some residual hum, elevating the heaters _should_ remove it completely.  You will find the center tap is already done in most amplifiers, grounding one half of the heaters is not the recommended approach.
> 
> BTW @Galapac , Mouser finally got me my package, just need to put in this new reservoir cap, upgrade the heatsink on the regulator power MOSFET, and replace the gyrator caps and your hot rodded DarkVoice should be done.  Will get to it Thursday or Friday.
> 
> It sounds very good with a nice 6SN7 and a Western Electric 421A, so I hope you have a 421A or 5998 lying around!  Can also use 6J5 with an adapter.  I will be very curious to know how it compares to the La Figaro 339i.



You got me interested in trying the gyrator to load the 6j5!😃😃😜

Thanks L0rdGwyn!

Yes there is a tiny bit of hum left so I will try the elevation!


----------



## telecaster

Galapac said:


> @L0rdGwyn good news on the 339i front...virtual center tap works on 339i too.
> 
> @telecaster Did you document the process with pics so we could try? You mentioned Fender amp...is that where your user name comes from?


Oh it was very easy, i can post a photo tomorrow to show how it's done.

First empty the power left in capacitors on both sides with a resistors.
It will really hurt you or tickle you at best If you don't.
Then...
Just need to wire two 100ohm resistors to both heaters, ground the center tap, and at the drivers sockets you must separate the ground from the heaters. That's it 😉.
I did it on my little guitar amp just like this.

Oh yes i play the telecaster, i have a bunch!😁


----------



## Galapac (Mar 2, 2021)

L0rdGwyn said:


> Glad to hear it worked out @telecaster , if there is still some residual hum, elevating the heaters _should_ remove it completely.  You will find the center tap is already done in most amplifiers, grounding one half of the heaters is not the recommended approach.
> 
> BTW @Galapac , Mouser finally got me my package, just need to put in this new reservoir cap, upgrade the heatsink on the regulator power MOSFET, and replace the gyrator caps and your hot rodded DarkVoice should be done.  Will get to it Thursday or Friday.
> 
> It sounds very good with a nice 6SN7 and a Western Electric 421A, so I hope you have a 421A or 5998 lying around!  Can also use 6J5 with an adapter.  I will be very curious to know how it compares to the La Figaro 339i.


I think I got one of those...I also have some decent, non GE 6SN7s/5692/6J5GT hanging around. I’m pumped to try it out. Will be like a brand new amp! I have a stock DV that I use with my turntable so I will probably compare those first with my ZMFs, then swap the stock out to use the modded DV with the turn table going forward. They will need to pry it from my dead arms to sell it, it is now legendary thanks to you!


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Galapac said:


> I think I got one of those...I also have some decent, non GE 6SN7s/5692/6J5GT hanging around. I’m pumped to try it out. Will be like a brand new amp! I have a stock DV that I use with my turntable so I will probably compare those first with my ZMFs, then swap the stock out to use the modded DV with the turn table going forward. They will need to pry it from my dead arms to sell it, it is now legendary thanks to you!



Nice!  Those should do the job  well I do hope it satisfies.  It really isn't a DarkVoice anymore, it is my take on the popular direct-coupled 6080 OTL crushed into a DarkVoice chassis LOL.  Like I said, I might do an "expanded" build in a custom chassis at some point to allow for some other circuit changes, but no timeline, I need to finish my monster 801A amplifier...I think I've maximized what can be done inside the DarkVoice though.  Will do another stress test on Thursday or Friday with the new MOSFET heatsink, it was too toasty for comfort with the original, new one should be better.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> You got me interested in trying the gyrator to load the 6j5!😃😃😜
> 
> Thanks L0rdGwyn!
> 
> Yes there is a tiny bit of hum left so I will try the elevation!



Since the La Figaro circuit is more or less the same as the DarkVoice with a few changes, pretty much all of the mods I made to the DarkVoice could be applied to the La Figaro, you could try a gyrator load on the driver tube, or a constant current source.  Gyrator regulates the plate voltage though, which is helpful for direct-coupling.

Only issue is the B+.  It is around 150VDC in the DarkVoice.  I regulated the power supply to get a higher B+, 183VDC, by removing all of the RC filters in the supply, which gave more headroom for the gyrator load.  Not sure if the La Figaro also has a 150VDC B+, but if so, an active load could work but not a lot of voltage headroom depending on the bias point.


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> Since the La Figaro circuit is more or less the same as the DarkVoice with a few changes, pretty much all of the mods I made to the DarkVoice could be applied to the La Figaro, you could try a gyrator load on the driver tube, or a constant current source.  Gyrator regulates the plate voltage though, which is helpful for direct-coupling.
> 
> Only issue is the B+.  It is around 150VDC in the DarkVoice.  I regulated the power supply to get a higher B+, 183VDC, by removing all of the RC filters in the supply, which gave more headroom for the gyrator load.  Not sure if the La Figaro also has a 150VDC B+, but if so, an active load could work but not a lot of voltage headroom depending on the bias point.


I think I need to do my homework before modding the 339. I use different drivers (6J5, EF86, 6SJ7) so a fixed bias might not be ideal for me! I might roam in your DIY thread and ask you questions though if you don't mind ^^


----------



## telecaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Galapac said:


> @L0rdGwyn good news on the 339i front...virtual center tap works on 339i too.
> 
> @telecaster Did you document the process with pics so we could try? You mentioned Fender amp...is that where your user name comes from?



Here is my cheap chinese amp (True Blood 5F1)! It was wired point to point so it's kind of WOW when you consider I bought it only 300€ new! I just changed the speaker and rewired the rectifier from chinese 6Z4 to NOS Tungsol 6X4, and score!
I slipped in a Telefunken ECC88 and a RCA 6V6 and now it's really a great amp!

You can see the virtual center tap on the far right. The black wire (ground) was connected to one side of the heater on the 12AX7 socket. I just desoldered it and soldered both little blue 100 ohm resistors to it!

Now I just need to add a variable negative feedback pot to this and it's a great little amp!


----------



## Galapac

Galapac said:


> Bidding war going on for these nice looking Bendix 6080s...let's see what they will go for. Currently $610.80 U.S. for 4...any of you 339i guys/gals in the running?
> I have mine but like to watch.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Vintage-...775947?hash=item3675fd69cb:g:ehMAAOSw91NgNaeo


The 4 tubes went for $959.00...unbelievable. Way overpriced for these.


----------



## xmdkq

L0rdGwyn said:


> 由于拉菲加罗电路与黑暗之声的电路大致相同，只要有一些变化，我给黑暗之声做的所有mods都可以应用于拉菲加罗，你可以尝试驱动管上的旋转器负载，或者恒流源.回转器调节平板电压，这对直接耦合是很有帮助的.
> 
> 唯一的问题是B+.这是大约150 VDC在黑暗之声.我调整电源，以获得一个更高的B+，183个VDC，通过删除电源中的所有RC滤波器，这为回转器的负载提供了更大的空间。不确定拉菲加罗是否也有一个150 VDC B+，但如果是，一个有源负载可以工作，但没有多少电压高度空间取决于偏置点。





L0rdGwyn said:


> Since the La Figaro circuit is more or less the same as the DarkVoice with a few changes, pretty much all of the mods I made to the DarkVoice could be applied to the La Figaro, you could try a gyrator load on the driver tube, or a constant current source.  Gyrator regulates the plate voltage though, which is helpful for direct-coupling.
> 
> Only issue is the B+.  It is around 150VDC in the DarkVoice.  I regulated the power supply to get a higher B+, 183VDC, by removing all of the RC filters in the supply, which gave more headroom for the gyrator load.  Not sure if the La Figaro also has a 150VDC B+, but if so, an active load could work but not a lot of voltage headroom depending on the bias point.


Is the same designer, black voice because of the separation of the new design Figaro 339. 
Http://www.diybuy.net/thread-224221-1-1.html


----------



## Galapac (Mar 2, 2021)

xmdkq said:


> Is the same designer, black voice because of the separation of the new design Figaro 339.
> Http://www.diybuy.net/thread-224221-1-1.html


What I think @xmdkq is trying to say is the he is one of the original designers of the Dark Voice, but due to disagreements in the original company, they parted ways and he started a new company, Chengdu Yuqin Audio and Video Studio, which makes the La Figaro, and other products.

我认为 @xmdkq 想要说的是，他是《黑暗之声》的原始设计师之一，但是由于与原始公司的分歧，他们分道扬and，于是他成立了一家新公司，成都玉琴音像工作室，制造La Figaro和其他产品。

@xmdkq - Do you have a link or page to your other products?
@xmdkq - 您是否有指向其他产品的链接或页面？


----------



## bpiotrow13

telecaster said:


> I wonder what other 6080 tube amps afficionados are loving the Bendix..


It seems it has ended with Usd 959. Wonder who is the lucky owner


----------



## telecaster (Mar 3, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Maybe try other ef86?
> 
> About the hum in noisy driver, anyone is brave enough to try this mod? 🥺
> It's about the noise induce in the drivers by the heaters power.
> ...


I tried the elevated heater, the hum is now minimum of the minimum, and should never be a problem anymore for me.
Super happy!

It is still not still tombstone silent when volume pot is wide open, but it's pretty much as good as can be. Practically hum is now a non issue for the 339. But looking at others testimonies, hum never was a problem for 339 users to begin with!

This mod just reduces it drastically ^^

I advise for the novice to only do *the center tap mod*, as it is a huge improvement over the stock heater noise.

Here is a photo. Just follow the guide : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/darkvoice-336i-336se-tuberolling-partii.348833/post-16182719
You need to make sure to disconnect the heater from the ground at the driver socket.
And no need to disconnect or change the led at all.







And here is the elevated heater in my amp :
I also wire a diode in the 6080 socket in order to protect the tube from arcing. It's a like a time on the B+ while the heater is heating the filament if I understand correctly.









So on the photo above, the 100K resistor and negative leg of the 10uf green cap is connected on the ground bus. You can see both 100ohm blue little resistors on the heaters, and the big red carbon resistors is the 220K connected to the + lug of the second last power cap.

Just for information the B+ is around 140V at the second last cap and the elevation is 40V


----------



## bpiotrow13

@telecaster wow, not sure if I am able to fully understand, but this is really unique knowledge!


----------



## L0rdGwyn

telecaster said:


> I tried the elevated heater, the hum is now minimum of the minimum, and should never be a problem anymore for me.
> Super happy!
> 
> It is still not still tombstone silent when volume pot is wide open, but it's pretty much as good as can be. Practically hum is now a non issue for the 339. But looking at others testimonies, hum never was a problem for 339 users to begin with!
> ...



Nice job @telecaster , glad it worked out.


----------



## telecaster

L0rdGwyn said:


> Nice job @telecaster , glad it worked out.


Thanks to you for offering such a nice and cheap upgrade for all of us!


----------



## MJS242

A long time ago I bought some tubes and the packaging included this foam holder.  I was never sure what it was called, but I always liked putting tubes on it.





Recently I discovered it's a test tube /vial holder and you can buy them on ebay (maybe you guys know about this).  





This one you can find here:  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vial-Organ...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

This is perfect for those of you that like to listen to tubes and not music, or maybe you just want to show off your unhealthy tube buying problem.


----------



## hp4fun

MJS242 said:


> A long time ago I bought some tubes and the packaging included this foam holder.  I was never sure what it was called, but I always liked putting tubes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need FDA approval??  or emergency use only.


----------



## jonathan c

This is perfect for those of you that like to listen _to tubes _and not music, or maybe you just want to show off your unhealthy tube buying problem.

Is there a way that I can listen to the tube without amplification or music? 🤔😜


----------



## Galapac

MJS242 said:


> A long time ago I bought some tubes and the packaging included this foam holder.  I was never sure what it was called, but I always liked putting tubes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice for photos but all my tubes are boxed away except for what I use.

Looks like the Bendix dealer has more than one set and his second set is as high as it was the last day of the previous auction. Will it go higher? Tune in next week folks!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Vintage-...p-Tube-Quad-NIB/313439993061?autorefresh=true


----------



## qingcai

L0rdGwyn said:


> Comparing these two photos...
> 
> 339
> 
> ...


for 339i, I dont see any wire come from the central transformer.  does the central transformer exist ? 

thanks


----------



## L0rdGwyn

qingcai said:


> for 339i, I dont see any wire come from the central transformer.  does the central transformer exist ?
> 
> thanks



I believe that is where the output capacitors are housed but I have not had the amp in front of me to check myself.


----------



## qingcai

L0rdGwyn said:


> I believe that is where the output capacitors are housed but I have not had the amp in front of me to check myself.


thanks, I just found a picture in massdrop, there are 4 capacitors sit in the middle block.


----------



## qingcai

the guy saying he copied from head-fi. but I did not see it on head-fi .


----------



## Galapac (Mar 3, 2021)

Post deleted


----------



## Galapac

This thread has been asleep for awhile...time to wake it up...





I got a chance to listen to the TF6080s this weekend and although not a bassy tube which is something I like, the detail retrieval is very strong and to me separation of the instruments seems more pronounced in a front to back emphasis as opposed to left/right separation. I would not consider this a strong tube for rock but would be an excellent choice IMO for classical or jazz if that is what you lean towards to. Clarity is a string point with this tube. 

Bonus points for photo ops as this tube shines very bright as the getters seem more exposed compared to other 6080s.


----------



## telecaster (Mar 9, 2021)

Galapac said:


> This thread has been asleep for awhile...time to wake it up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Are they greys or black plates?
I saw a pair going for less than 80 yesterday! For my LCD3 I think they are just the bomb for all gendra of music. I love the details too ^^


----------



## hp4fun

Rediscovering Tung Sol 6080WA

I have a pair of NOS Tung Sol 6080WA since almost the day 1 I have LF 339i. I paid "big bucks" for them (well, at that time yes, I thought $100 a pair was my max) but was disappointed so they were sitting in their wraps for ages till tonight.

This tube happened to be discussed in other thread (6AS7G), and it sounded like it needs to pair a good driver tube. Well, what was changed now and then is that I have a lot of driver tubes -- EF80, EF86, 6SJ7GT, 5693, compared to only the stock tubes (Russian tubes) I have at that time.

First attempt: EF86, the "best I ever have". 
Results: disaster! Thin and dry. 

Second attempt: 5693, the hot rod.
Results: disappointed! cannot describe much but not happy.

Third attempt: my $2 cheap 6SJ7GT.
Results: soft, no feeling of power compared to the EF86

End of the night? Wait, to do a proper A/B testing, the volume should be comparable. EF86 certainly gives higher gain than others so my effective volume actually keep going down.

Repeat the 3rd attempt, and adjust the 6SJ7GT to the similar volume as the EF86, and Wow! So great in vocal, orchestral soundstage, pops, and movie music.

Happy ever after in the rest of my playlist. 

Given it is only ~$60 for a good pair in ebay, it is back to my A list.

Now I might need to resume my chase of the affordable TS 6SJ7GT mesh....


----------



## Galapac (Mar 12, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Rediscovering Tung Sol 6080WA
> 
> I have a pair of NOS Tung Sol 6080WA since almost the day 1 I have LF 339i. I paid "big bucks" for them (well, at that time yes, I thought $100 a pair was my max) but was disappointed so they were sitting in their wraps for ages till tonight.
> 
> ...


If you don't mid a bit of rust...here ya go. I saw these earlier today, then read your post and looks like a match.
Not to expensive and you might even be able to clean some of the rust off.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Tung-...879325?hash=item5967e0dd5d:g:mkwAAOSwEbhgPofA

You can always put a piece of electrical tape on the metal to hide it too.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> If you don't mid a bit of rust...here ya go. I saw these earlier today, then read your post and looks like a match.
> Not to expensive and you might even be able to clean some of the rust off.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Tung-...879325?hash=item5967e0dd5d:g:mkwAAOSwEbhgPofA
> ...



Thanks! Reading seems a bit low.

My fleabay saved search kept reminding this pair too. Not many popped up in the past few months, sadly!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Hi guys, I thought I remembered that there is a new version of the 339 within the last 6 months to a year but I can't find the discussion. I think It had to do with some guys splitting up and doing their own thing.

Can anybody confirm or deny this? Thank you.


----------



## hp4fun

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hi guys, I thought I remembered that there is a new version of the 339 within the last 6 months to a year but I can't find the discussion. I think It had to do with some guys splitting up and doing their own thing.
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny this? Thank you.


Are you taking about 339i ?

This thread became a mixture of these two.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Hmm I'm not sure. Is there more than one 339 in production now?


----------



## Galapac

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hmm I'm not sure. Is there more than one 339 in production now?


Here is the story and it has been repeated in this thread a few times.

@xmdkq is one of the original designers of the Dark Voice, but due to disagreements in the original company, they parted ways and he started a new company, Chengdu Yuqin Audio and Video Studio, which makes the La Figaro, and other products.

The 339 was the original that many have pictures on this thread with a different tube configuration for the drivers.

The 339i was then later developed in late 2019 and the 339 retired.
The 339i offers a preamp out to its features and has a 6SJ7 driver but other than that is the same as the 339.

Read here for more info: http://www.yuking09.com/about/


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Thank you.


----------



## Tubewin

La Figaro 339i with nos tungsol 5998's and red rca 5693 or zmf pendant? Which would you guys choose? Drop had the 339i's in stock recently for 750.00.


----------



## Galapac

Tubewin said:


> La Figaro 339i with nos tungsol 5998's and red rca 5693 or zmf pendant? Which would you guys choose? Drop had the 339i's in stock recently for 750.00.


Welcome to Head-Fi! 

There may be some bias in this thread as most of us in this thread own the 339i or have owned one. The 339i is a fine amp in the OTL class of amps but you need to pair them with the right type of headphones. If you are mentioning the ZMF Pendant than can I assume you have ZMF headphones? The Pendant is a fine amp as well . The big differences are in where they are built and cost. I cannot comment on the Pendant as I have never owned one but both amps will send you down the path of tube rolling which is an addictive habit in itself over time.

I cannot say which one to choose as that is up to you. The best way would be an opportunity to hear both with your headphones but that is a bit difficult these days. Best tips are to read up on both in the forums and other sites and weigh what matters most to you.


----------



## jonathan c

Galapac said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi!
> 
> There may be some bias in this thread as most of us in this thread own the 339i or have owned one. The 339i is a fine amp in the OTL class of amps but you need to pair them with the right type of headphones. If you are mentioning the ZMF Pendant than can I assume you have ZMF headphones? The Pendant is a fine amp as well . The big differences are in where they are built and cost. I cannot comment on the Pendant as I have never owned one but both amps will send you down the path of tube rolling which is an addictive habit in itself over time.
> 
> I cannot say which one to choose as that is up to you. The best way would be an opportunity to hear both with your headphones but that is a bit difficult these days. Best tips are to read up on both in the forums and other sites and weigh what matters most to you.


Good counsel !


----------



## adeadcrab

Tubewin said:


> La Figaro 339i with nos tungsol 5998's and red rca 5693 or zmf pendant? Which would you guys choose? Drop had the 339i's in stock recently for 750.00.


LF 339i


----------



## Tubewin

Galapac said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi!
> 
> There may be some bias in this thread as most of us in this thread own the 339i or have owned one. The 339i is a fine amp in the OTL class of amps but you need to pair them with the right type of headphones. If you are mentioning the ZMF Pendant than can I assume you have ZMF headphones? The Pendant is a fine amp as well . The big differences are in where they are built and cost. I cannot comment on the Pendant as I have never owned one but both amps will send you down the path of tube rolling which is an addictive habit in itself over time.
> 
> I cannot say which one to choose as that is up to you. The best way would be an opportunity to hear both with your headphones but that is a bit difficult these days. Best tips are to read up on both in the forums and other sites and weigh what matters most to you.


Thank you for the wise words. I currently have the Focal Stellia's. Considering the ZMF Closed Verite's in the future. I had a darkvoice that I used with the Stellia's and I thought they sounded great together. I am curious to see how the Stellia's would sound with a "better" tube amp.


----------



## Galapac

Tubewin said:


> Thank you for the wise words. I currently have the Focal Stellia's. Considering the ZMF Closed Verite's in the future. I had a darkvoice that I used with the Stellia's and I thought they sounded great together. I am curious to see how the Stellia's would sound with a "better" tube amp.


@Tubewin - I have had the DV and currently own the 339i. If you liked the DV, the 339i is a much better amp. It is more powerful, has independent volume channels which I like in case your tubes don't match or you have bad hearing in one ear.  The 339i uses better components than what is in the DV and if you find the right combination of tubes for your liking, it is magical. The drop price is very good for this amp and will cost less than half of the Pendant. 

You mentioned tungsol 5998's and red RCA 5693 and if you already have these tubes it's a great combination to start with. The RCA reds mixes well with most of the power tube combinations. For other combinations you can search back in this thread as there have been many discussions on other tubes as well.


----------



## Tubewin

Galapac said:


> @Tubewin - I have had the DV and currently own the 339i. If you liked the DV, the 339i is a much better amp. It is more powerful, has independent volume channels which I like in case your tubes don't match or you have bad hearing in one ear.  The 339i uses better components than what is in the DV and if you find the right combination of tubes for your liking, it is magical. The drop price is very good for this amp and will cost less than half of the Pendant.
> 
> You mentioned tungsol 5998's and red RCA 5693 and if you already have these tubes it's a great combination to start with. The RCA reds mixes well with most of the power tube combinations. For other combinations you can search back in this thread as there have been many discussions on other tubes as well.


What is your preferred tube combination for the 339i if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> Thank you for the wise words. I currently have the Focal Stellia's. Considering the ZMF Closed Verite's in the future. I had a darkvoice that I used with the Stellia's and I thought they sounded great together. I am curious to see how the Stellia's would sound with a "better" tube amp.



I have both 339i and Stellia. In general I think Stellia works better with solid state (or hybrid amp) than the OTL tube amp.

My Ether Flow Open is also a low impedance hp but it works quite well with 339i, so probably it is other design factors (sensitivity, closed vs open, etc).

ZMF in general matches 339i quite well. I did not hear this Verite Closed + 339i combination though.


----------



## Galapac

Tubewin said:


> What is your preferred tube combination for the 339i if you don't mind me asking.


Currently using Telefunken 6080 with Mullard EF86 (you will need socket adapter) but depending on mood and music style you may use others.


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> I have both 339i and Stellia. In general I think Stellia works better with solid state (or hybrid amp) than the OTL tube amp.
> 
> My Ether Flow Open is also a low impedance hp but it works quite well with 339i, so probably it is other design factors (sensitivity, closed vs open, etc).
> 
> ZMF in general matches 339i quite well. I did not hear this Verite Closed + 339i combination though.


The thing is, I already have it setup with the Topping A90 and D90, and it sounds so lifeless, boring, and narrow... When I had my Darkvoice it was wider, warmer, and life-like.    Maybe switching the dac to a gungnir with multi bit with the A90 might have better results. But as it sits now, I am not enjoying my Stellia's with solid state.


----------



## Tubewin

Galapac said:


> Currently using Telefunken 6080 with Mullard EF86 (you will need socket adapter) but depending on mood and music style you may use others.


Thanks, will look into the mullard ef86's.


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> The thing is, I already have it setup with the Topping A90 and D90, and it sounds so lifeless, boring, and narrow... When I had my Darkvoice it was wider, warmer, and life-like.    Maybe switching the dac to a gungnir with multi bit with the A90 might have better results. But as it sits now, I am not enjoying my Stellia's with solid state.



D90 + A90 is too neutral (but I only heard it once, and not with Stellia). A hybrid amp or a tube preamp might make you happier. 

My Stellia has been on shelf for a few months. Last time I used it was to try the new Dekoni limited edition pad, but it was back to Shelf the second day


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> D90 + A90 is too neutral (but I only heard it once, and not with Stellia). A hybrid amp or a tube preamp might make you happier.
> 
> My Stellia has been on shelf for a few months. Last time I used it was to try the new Dekoni limited edition pad, but it was back to Shelf the second day


So that brings me to another question. How well do the 339i's perform as a preamp? Would the a90 and d90 combination synergize well with the 339i?


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> So that brings me to another question. How well do the 339i's perform as a preamp? Would the a90 and d90 combination synergize well with the 339i?



I did not own A90 so I was not able to test this combination. But more than one very senior members in this thread tested 339i + SP200 (or THX 789) and recommended this combination.

I personally found it practical to use SP200 as the amp for low impedance hp, to get better bass. 

In high impedance hp it might be better to plug in to 339i directly, but you might still find the 339i+SP200 useful because you can get the best out of both tube and ss amp. Certainly this depends on your listening preference and the gear combination.


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> I did not own A90 so I was not able to test this combination. But more than one very senior members in this thread tested 339i + SP200 (or THX 789) and recommended this combination.
> 
> I personally found it practical to use SP200 as the amp for low impedance hp, to get better bass.
> 
> In high impedance hp it might be better to plug in to 339i directly, but you might still find the 339i+SP200 useful because you can get the best out of both tube and ss amp. Certainly this depends on your listening preference and the gear combination.


Thank you.


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> Thank you.



Confirmed that 339i will not work with Stellia. Tried a few tubes (5998, Bendix 6080, and Mullard 6080). 

The main reason imho is the sensitivity (108db / mw). Compared to the Ether flow open 90db/mw, or the he560 (sane 90 db/mw but 50 ohm), Stellia is much sensitive to the microphonic and the tube internal noise. If you tab the 339i you can hear the mental-hitting noise from the headphone.

339i is fine as the preamp out and you can use other amps. My SP200 disappeared (most likely hidden somewhere in the closet), so cannot do the testing. But IIRC it is fine.

Again I think in general Stellia does not work well with OTL due to its sensitivity. Focal designed this as a portable luxury hp rather than a studio gear.


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> Confirmed that 339i will not work with Stellia. Tried a few tubes (5998, Bendix 6080, and Mullard 6080).
> 
> The main reason imho is the sensitivity (108db / mw). Compared to the Ether flow open 90db/mw, or the he560 (sane 90 db/mw but 50 ohm), Stellia is much sensitive to the microphonic and the tube internal noise. If you tab the 339i you can hear the mental-hitting noise from the headphone.
> 
> ...


Dang, that sucks. Was really looking forward to pairing them with the Stellia's. Guess the 339i's will be solely on preamp duty until I get cans that are more suited for it. I'm also expecting the Hagerman Tuba's soon. I guess I can use the Tuba as the dedicated tube amp for my Stellia's. So it's more microphonic with the Stellia? Unbearably so?


----------



## Preface

339i is on Drop again, but 830$ instead of 750$ couple of days before. But this time both silver and black 220V are available (last time only black). It is a bit strange, because manufacturer's site (I suppose that http://www.yuking09.com/ is a manufacturer) is still in half-dead state.


----------



## S0undJunk1e

Considering one of these amps,   but my main concern is build quality because of how annoying and expensive the warranty work would be (US to China).   Are these amps known for good initial build quality and no long term issues?


----------



## hp4fun

Preface said:


> 339i is on Drop again, but 830$ instead of 750$ couple of days before. But this time both silver and black 220V are available (last time only black). It is a bit strange, because manufacturer's site (I suppose that http://www.yuking09.com/ is a manufacturer) is still in half-dead state.



The manufacturer site almost never mentioned 339i so don't bother. This amp is almost like built-on-demand.


----------



## hp4fun

S0undJunk1e said:


> Considering one of these amps,   but my main concern is build quality because of how annoying and expensive the warranty work would be (US to China).   Are these amps known for good initial build quality and no long term issues?



The notable short term issue is the broken or non-functioning stock tubes during shipping. It does not bother most of us much because you inevitably buy more expensive and better tubes anyways.

There is 1 case that I heard (from Drop IIRC) about the potential fire hazard. 

There is 1 case about malfunctioning and the amp ends up with being a paperweight (warranty expired).

Others are happy cases. The build quality is great and comparable to other tube amps at the price point of $1k+.

It is certainly your choice of 339i with limited warranty, or Woo Audio WA2 with 3 years warranty but 2x expensive (now 1.5x -- Drop increased the price).


----------



## Tubewin

I purchased a pair of hd600's so I can plug them straight into the 339i's... They both should be arriving today. Shame about the Stellia's not sounding good with the 339i's...


----------



## Tubewin

Uh, the ship date for the new 339i orders on Drop ships on May 18th.... I'm glad I bought mine when I did.


----------



## Tubewin

So, it came.... but...














Tubes arrived shattered. The box barely being held together. The paint finish leaves much to be desired... They increased the price, but doesn't look like they increased the quality. I fortunately had 2 winged c's and 2 red 5693's to test the unit out... I can't wait until my new tubes come.


----------



## Tubewin

I hope it sounds this way because of the tubes... tubes I can replace...


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> So, it came.... but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a bummer! (I am not affiliate with the manufacturer but still feel bad about this).

A few peanuts won't cost a leg. Why this is always the case buffled me.

Hope the broken glass did not get into the main body. Also seems the finish of the transformer is a bit rough.


----------



## Galapac

Did you get that through drop? I would get a replacement before you regret it. I have one in black that doesn’t look beat up like that. I didn’t get mine through drop though. I got mine through Shenzhen Audio on a price match. came DHL with no issues.


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> It is a bummer! (I am not affiliate with the manufacturer but still feel bad about this).
> 
> A few peanuts won't cost a leg. Why this is always the case buffled me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubewin

It sounds pretty bad right now, but I'm going to give it the benefit of the doubt and wait for new tubes to get here... Didn't think Drop would send a unit like this not adequately packaged... The paint is so rough on it too... and on one side its literally scratched up...


----------



## Tubewin

I was worried about glass getting in there too, what should I do? Open and vacuum?


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 31, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Did you get that through drop? I would get a replacement before you regret it. I have one in black that doesn’t look beat up like that. I didn’t get mine through drop though. I got mine through Shenzhen Audio on a price match. came DHL with no issues.


[ see below ]


----------



## jonathan c

Galapac said:


> Did you get that through drop? I would get a replacement before you regret it. I have one in black that doesn’t look beat up like that. I didn’t get mine through drop though. I got mine through Shenzhen Audio on a price match. came DHL with no issues.


Agree with replacement. Send photographs to Drop before sending back unit. Condition on delivery is flat out unacceptable.


----------



## Tubewin

Already did, no reply yet. Guess we'll see... but yeah, don't think I would ever recommend others from ordering from Drop again. Unless they make this right... like really right.


----------



## Preface

So, if not from Drop, and not from manufacturer's site, what is other place where it could be ordered? 
Shenzhen Audio only?


----------



## S0undJunk1e

Tubewin said:


> So, it came.... but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all I needed to see to go looking in the used market.


----------



## Galapac (Apr 1, 2021)

If you live in Europe @bpiotrow13 I think is still selling his original modded 339i with the 6SJ7 sockets. Only real difference between his and 339i is no preamp out  which is not a big deal for some.
He is even including better tubes and adapters.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-la-figaro-339.954355/#post-16265055


----------



## adeadcrab

Preface said:


> So, if not from Drop, and not from manufacturer's site, what is other place where it could be ordered?
> Shenzhen Audio only?


ShenzhenAudio is good, I had to wait a couple extra weeks after ordering from there, but they did their own QA testing and asked Yuking for a 2nd unit because the 1st was not acceptable to them.

Shipping from ShenzhenAudio was in perfect condition and took only a few days to Australia.


----------



## Galapac

adeadcrab said:


> ShenzhenAudio is good, I had to wait a couple extra weeks after ordering from there, but they did their own QA testing and asked Yuking for a 2nd unit because the 1st was not acceptable to them.
> 
> Shipping from ShenzhenAudio was in perfect condition and took only a few days to Australia.


I had the same experience. 
I also had to wait a bit longer due to their QA and I was also able to price match from the drop.com price. 
Once shipped it took only 2-3 days from China to U.S. via DHL.
DHL handles their packages very well I might add from my experiences anyway. 

I think you and I got ours around the same time @adeadcrab? 
I went through Shenzen Audio after drop.com backed out of the deal as they could not fulfill the order.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> If you live in Europe @bpiotrow13 I think is still selling his original modded 339i with the 6SJ7 sockets. Only real difference between his and 339i is no preamp out  which is not a big deal for some.
> He is even including better tubes and adapters.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-la-figaro-339.954355/#post-16265055


Yeah, I am still wondering if to sell it) It is awesome but I am not using it at the moment as it seems my Meze plays with Ayon HA3 with better synergy.

Apart from that I am shocked when I am looking at the pictures of this new La Figaro.... It seems somebody just put it in the box without reelly caring about tubes.. The amp also seems tired....


----------



## S0undJunk1e

Galapac said:


> If you live in Europe @bpiotrow13 I think is still selling his original modded 339i with the 6SJ7 sockets. Only real difference between his and 339i is no preamp out  which is not a big deal for some.
> He is even including better tubes and adapters.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-la-figaro-339.954355/#post-16265055


I am in the states unfortunately,  but I did come across this today,  and I am intrigued.   https://www.audiogon.com/listings/l...-tube-headphone-amplifier-headphone-amps-dacs


----------



## Tubewin

"This is Drop Support. Thank you for contacting us! I sincerely apologize that the tubes to your amplifier arrived damaged and I am happy to help.

It looks like there is no inventory to send out as a replacement. That being said, we do have a couple other options for you to choose from:

A.) You can keep your order as-is and we can issue a Drop credit for $25.
B.) You can keep your order as-is and we can issue a partial refund for $20.
C.) You can return your entire unit for a refund at no additional cost to you.

Please let me know how you would like to proceed and I can get the process started. I look forward to your response."

25 dollars... 20 dollars... If I return the unit, I would probably place the order from Shenzhen audio, but that would take weeks for it to arrive... what would you do guys?


----------



## jonathan c

Tubewin said:


> "This is Drop Support. Thank you for contacting us! I sincerely apologize that the tubes to your amplifier arrived damaged and I am happy to help.
> 
> It looks like there is no inventory to send out as a replacement. That being said, we do have a couple other options for you to choose from:
> 
> ...


Return the unit, drop Drop, order from Shenzhen...if you really want the LF339.


----------



## Tubewin

So they tell me that they don't have any in stock... but on their website it says it's in stock and for sale... the shenanigans.


----------



## Galapac (Apr 1, 2021)

Return it....I wouldnt accept the pity $20-25 offer. You will have buyer's remorse otherwise. It is best to return it and leave them with the mess. Then take your invoice and send it to Shenzen Audio to see if they will match the price that you bought it for at drop.

You can do that now to see what they will offer.

Drop.com used to be a lot better when it was massdrop.com.

EDIT: They are actually cheaper than drop.com right now. No brainer and Shenzen will do the QA for you.
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...er-tube-amplifier?_pos=1&_sid=2b92f8cc4&_ss=r


----------



## hp4fun

I think the fault is on the Drop side. When I first got my unit, the tube was not broken but did not work at all. I complained and go the same reply (without $$ compensation!)

They package might be safe from domestic shipping (e.g., between Chengdu to Shenzhen) however it is not safe for international. Drop apparently just take it as the same type as a headphone and simply forwards it.

Given the order volume (34 all together so far in Drop), the customer service does not give it a crap.


----------



## Tubewin

Galapac said:


> Return it....I wouldnt accept the pity $20-25 offer. You will have buyer's remorse otherwise. It is best to return it and leave them with the mess. Then take your invoice and send it to Shenzen Audio to see if they will match the price that you bought it for at drop.
> 
> You can do that now to see what they will offer.
> 
> ...


You're probably right, but I put some tubes I had lying around and it works fine. I unscrewed the bottom plate and checked the internals, and it looks well put together. I took a air blower and blew out any glass particles still left. It sounds pretty good after the clean up. I was just shocked in the condition it arrived and then the gall to offer $20 to 25 dollars in store credit as a conciliatory gesture. It sounds better on my hd600's than my Stellia's. Still kind of sad about that. Oh, and the right volume knob was extremely wobbly, but it appears that the hex screw on top of the dial is adjustable, so I tightened it up. I might keep it, just to save me the hassle...


----------



## Galapac (Apr 1, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> You're probably right, but I put some tubes I had lying around and it works fine. I unscrewed the bottom plate and checked the internals, and it looks well put together. I took a air blower and blew out any glass particles still left. It sounds pretty good after the clean up. I was just shocked in the condition it arrived and then the gall to offer $20 to 25 dollars in store credit as a conciliatory gesture. It sounds better on my hd600's than my Stellia's. Still kind of sad about that. Oh, and the right volume knob was extremely wobbly, but it appears that the hex screw on top of the dial is adjustable, so I tightened it up. I might keep it, just to save me the hassle...


Yep those are set screws in the knobs and as a first cheap and easy mod you can change the knobs out if you prefer to some color you like...you can check Amazon for guitar knobs, amp knobs, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/822BD628-E568-411A-A421-8C4F2784E393/?_encoding=UTF8&store_ref=SB_A0000551DF76TVJ9KGLO&pd_rd_plhdr=t&aaxitk=pA6WeurwVXcdo6iD7-1G7g&hsa_cr_id=3585382900701&lp_asins=B07VFB96RX,B08LY8DJTG,B07VDC53JS&lp_query=amp knob&lp_slot=desktop-hsa-3psl&ref_=sbx_be_s_3psl_mbd_asin&pd_rd_w=grhMT&pf_rd_p=515d4d08-a55f-4ce4-8aea-990478980b7d&pd_rd_wg=wdwmu&pf_rd_r=AF2W2CQJ1ZE8F14WVWJR&pd_rd_r=acdd8975-4d2d-4b36-b974-ae00242bcd82&productGridPageIndex=2

I went with these on mine:


----------



## Tubewin

I didn't like the 339i as a preamp for the focal stellias. You lose detail (what the stellia's are famous for) while not getting enough of what you would want from a tube amp.


----------



## Tubewin

Cleaned up alright.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Galapac said:


> Drop.com used to be a lot better when it was massdrop.com.


Maybe it is just too many amps at one time. I guess the factory producing La Figaro is not big. Nethertheless it should not happen.


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> I didn't like the 339i as a preamp for the focal stellias. You lose detail (what the stellia's are famous for) while not getting enough of what you would want from a tube amp.



I don't disagree with your judgement. Is the winged-c tube part of the problem? This tube blurs some of the details imho. 5693 is also not famous for the details.

GEC 6AS7G is the ultimate rescue if this is the case. I think a TS 6AS7G + TS 6SJ7GT can be the stepping stone.


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> I don't disagree with your judgement. Is the winged-c tube part of the problem? This tube blurs some of the details imho. 5693 is also not famous for the details.
> 
> GEC 6AS7G is the ultimate rescue if this is the case. I think a TS 6AS7G + TS 6SJ7GT can be the stepping stone.


Yeah possibly, I have a pair of mullard 6080's as well as a pair of tung sol 5998's coming soon (hopefully).


----------



## adeadcrab

Galapac said:


> I had the same experience.
> I also had to wait a bit longer due to their QA and I was also able to price match from the drop.com price.
> Once shipped it took only 2-3 days from China to U.S. via DHL.
> DHL handles their packages very well I might add from my experiences anyway.
> ...


I believe I got mine as soon as it was available, a few weeks before drop.com had it on their site.

Barely any hum from the 339i nowadays, with the high gain (and theoretically high hum) 7236 + 6SJ7GT pairing at the moment. Very clean sound, very happy with the amp.
I will say the preamp out has hum though. I have tried plugged into both the Koss 95X energiser and the drop 789 and both had hum. Still, I have an expensive Gustard preamp that is always on for that purpose!


----------



## adeadcrab

hp4fun said:


> ... 5693 is also not famous for the details. ...


I have to agree; 5693 smears some of the details away. I think this is a good choice for a relaxed listen if you have, say, the Focal Utopia, and want a more relaxed presentation from time to time.


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> I believe I got mine as soon as it was available, a few weeks before drop.com had it on their site.
> 
> Barely any hum from the 339i nowadays, with the high gain (and theoretically high hum) 7236 + 6SJ7GT pairing at the moment. Very clean sound, very happy with the amp.
> I will say the preamp out has hum though. I have tried plugged into both the Koss 95X energiser and the drop 789 and both had hum. Still, I have an expensive Gustard preamp that is always on for that purpose!



It also depends on the headphone's sensitivity.

On my LCD 3 I heard the hum quite clearly, which is annoying. But on my Ether Flow, which is lower impedance but also lower sensitivity, I cannot hear.


----------



## adeadcrab

Rocking the Focal Elex (80 ohm I believe?), barely perceptible only when the room is totally silent and no music is playing. Volume knobs at 9 o'clock and attenuated via my DAC/preamp.
I have some Grado GS1000 to test with, they are getting a detachable cable mod at the moment, (thanks Custom Cans UK!) but last I checked there was no hum with those. Although the sub-bass is so bad with Grados they may not be physically capable of reproducing the hum's frequency...


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> Rocking the Focal Elex (80 ohm I believe?), barely perceptible only when the room is totally silent and no music is playing. Volume knobs at 9 o'clock and attenuated via my DAC/preamp.
> I have some Grado GS1000 to test with, they are getting a detachable cable mod at the moment, (thanks Custom Cans UK!) but last I checked there was no hum with those. Although the sub-bass is so bad with Grados they may not be physically capable of reproducing the hum's frequency...



I set 9-10 o'clock when I use the Ether Flow and surprisingly need to reduce it to 8 o'clock the first time I tried the LCD-3.


----------



## GU1DO

Tubewin said:


> Yeah possibly, I have a pair of mullard 6080's as well as a pair of tung sol 5998's coming soon (hopefully).


Does the 339 accept 5998 ?
I just got the DarkVoice 336se this week and tbh i prefer the crack with the 5998 more , tried the 5998 on the 336se and it sounded less impressive with distortion , if the 339 take the 5998 tube that would be great


----------



## Bruc3

GU1DO said:


> Does the 339 accept 5998 ?



Yes it does, and it sounds great with them.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> On my LCD 3 I heard the hum quite clearly, which is annoying.


With my lcd 3f (when i had them) La Figaro was dead silent.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Bruc3 said:


> Yes it does, and it sounds great with them.



Could not agrre more. Very dynamic open sounding. The only obstacle is the pricenof TS 5998 nowadays 
Does anyone knows if 5998 were produced by other company than Tung Sol? It seems these are one of the most wanted tubes now..


----------



## Tubewin

Just got my Tuba tube amp from Jim, and it was properly packaged . The Stellia sounds really nice on the Tuba (I did put in a pair of 60's amperex el 84's). Warm, wide, and detailed. It absolutely compliments each other. Considering getting some nos el84 mullards for the Tuba (300-400 dollars, ouch!) I'll let you guys know how the 339i sounds when I get my tungsol's and mullards for it. It should be in the next few days. Also getting a pair of Mullard EF86's(just got the adapters from Angela's), thanks to Galapac for the suggestion.


----------



## Tubewin

I have not swapped my current tubes yet, but I changed to an optical connection from my pc to dac then rca to Figaro and the sound is everything you would want from a tube amp. Only a slight hum from the tubes from my stellia's, and all the buzzing from the usb/pc (static noise from mouse) is gone. It really does sound beautiful. I am glad I didn't return it. I'm floored on how good it sounds. And now, even more excited to try more expensive tube options. The stellia pairs surprisingly well after changing from usb to optical.


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> I have not swapped my current tubes yet, but I changed to an optical connection from my pc to dac then rca to Figaro and the sound is everything you would want from a tube amp. Only a slight hum from the tubes from my stellia's, and all the buzzing from the usb/pc (static noise from mouse) is gone. It really does sound beautiful. I am glad I didn't return it. I'm floored on how good it sounds. And now, even more excited to try more expensive tube options. The stellia pairs surprisingly well after changing from usb to optical.



Great it works for you! I guess I need to change to other tubes and see if it is the EF86+CV4079+Stellia failure synergy. 

Regarding to the buzzing from the usb/pc, I did have a similar issue a while back. The only blocker I cannot get away from this is the MQA is only supported through USB. 

btw, the mouse noise is not really buzzing, right? It is some high pitch noise (compared to the 60hz or 120 hz noise from the power).

Thanks


----------



## Tubewin

hp4fun said:


> Great it works for you! I guess I need to change to other tubes and see if it is the EF86+CV4079+Stellia failure synergy.
> 
> Regarding to the buzzing from the usb/pc, I did have a similar issue a while back. The only blocker I cannot get away from this is the MQA is only supported through USB.
> 
> ...


Ah, yeah that's tough if you lose mqa when swapping to optical. And now that I think about it, the mouse noise is more like a static sound when the mouse moves.


----------



## hp4fun

Tubewin said:


> Ah, yeah that's tough if you lose mqa when swapping to optical. And now that I think about it, the mouse noise is more like a static sound when the mouse moves.






Confirmed that EF86 was the root cause of the microphonic. Replacing the CV 4079 by Bendix 6080 further reduced the noise floor. 

Now the Bendix 6080 + TS 6SJ7GT sounds great with the LCD 3f. 

I got the LCD 3f with the original headband, which is not comfortable. Luckily I have some junk leather belt to reuse. Ugly and cheap but it works!


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> I got the LCD 3f with the original headband, which is not comfortable. Luckily I have some junk leather belt to reuse. Ugly and cheap but it works!


Try the new headband from Audeze. Not cheap but really does the job. Obviously it can not make the HPs to be lighter, but at least they are a lot more comfortable than with the old headband.


----------



## hp4fun (Apr 5, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Try the new headband from Audeze. Not cheap but really does the job. Obviously it can not make the HPs to be lighter, but at least they are a lot more comfortable than with the old headband.



I have it and it is really nice, but I put it on the HE6SE mod earlier and did not bother to take it off (maybe I should because the LCD 3f is heavier).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-he6-se.886229/post-16270769


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> I have it and it is really nice, but I put it on the HE6SE mod earlier and did not bother to take it off (maybe I should because the LCD 3f is heavier).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-he6-se.886229/post-16270769


Cool I have never seen HE6SE, but lcd 3f with the old band were not acceptable for me. They are really heavy...


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> I guess I just did not understand the purpose of this TU-8200.
> 
> For <10 wpc, it is not going to drive any speaker. Yet I saw reviews saying it had enough power.
> 
> ...



Replying myself and not directly related to LF 339i, but I understand more things everyday.

A watt is a watt is a watt but the Class A watt rating is not directly comparable to the Class A/B watt rating!

A 20 wpc Class A can be (or maybe not) better than the 100 wpc Class A/B or Class D because they are measured differently. 

So who figured out 339i's output power?


----------



## adeadcrab

hp4fun said:


> ....So who figured out 339i's output power?


Same or similar to 339; 0.8 to >1 WPC depending on power tubes.


----------



## michaelcoota

Hi all, Applogies if this has been covered before, I read through the thread from 2008 onwards. I’m in Australia and had one of the earlier versions of the 339 back in 2010 that was 240v.  I’ve just had a 339i delivered that’s at 220v, just wondering if others are using a voltage regulator / step down like the Thor ps10 with theirs or are just plugging it in? I’m getting about 243v at the point.


----------



## hp4fun

michaelcoota said:


> Hi all, Applogies if this has been covered before, I read through the thread from 2008 onwards. I’m in Australia and had one of the earlier versions of the 339 back in 2010 that was 240v.  I’ve just had a 339i delivered that’s at 220v, just wondering if others are using a voltage regulator / step down like the Thor ps10 with theirs or are just plugging it in? I’m getting about 243v at the point.



I don't recall the aussies in this thread mentioned the step down / regulator issue.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> I don't recall the aussies in this thread mentioned the step down / regulator issue.


Right @UntilThen has one and he never mentioned any special power requirements. He does have special power cables and a power conditioner if I recall in a few images.


----------



## hp4fun

339i + LCD 3 (powered by bendix 6080 wb + ts 6sj7gt mesh) combo is so great on pops, electric guitar, movie music, and jazz. Every piece of music is like new to me.

Solid drum kick, wide sound stage, great separation, no harsh in treble, no fatigue.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> 339i + LCD 3 (powered by bendix 6080 wb + ts 6sj7gt mesh) combo is so great on pops, electric guitar, movie music, and jazz. Every piece of music is like new to me.
> 
> Solid drum kick, wide sound stage, great separation, no harsh in treble, no fatigue.


I used to have similar combo with lcd3f and it was very good as well It was only LCD3f has sometimes a peak in treble that some treble sensitive persons may do not like.


----------



## UntilThen

michaelcoota said:


> Hi all, Applogies if this has been covered before, I read through the thread from 2008 onwards. I’m in Australia and had one of the earlier versions of the 339 back in 2010 that was 240v.  I’ve just had a 339i delivered that’s at 220v, just wondering if others are using a voltage regulator / step down like the Thor ps10 with theirs or are just plugging it in? I’m getting about 243v at the point.





Galapac said:


> Right @UntilThen has one and he never mentioned any special power requirements. He does have special power cables and a power conditioner if I recall in a few images.



I've been away from this thread for so long.... how have you folks been?

To answer Michael's question..... I've had 3 La Figaro 339 and the i version. The first LF339 is probably the first version because it had the tube cage. Then there's a much later silver LF339 and and finally a LF339i.

In all of these, I've just plug straight in to the wonderful Aussie wall sockets.... and there was never any issues and it sounded amazing might I add.

However I must confess as much as I love the La Figaros, I've sold it all off.... why? Because I'm into the world of KT88 SET amps and 300b amps  If LF339 rock my world, these big tube amps send me into outer world orbits.  

I'll post just one picture.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> However I must confess as much as I love the La Figaros, I've sold it all off.... why? Because I'm into the world of KT88 SET amps and 300b amps  If LF339 rock my world, these big tube amps send me into outer world orbits.


Wow, does that mean You have no La Figaro currently? Than I have no doubts in selling mine) (still for sale). I am into 45 tubes now


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wow, does that mean You have no La Figaro currently? Than I have no doubts in selling mine) (still for sale). I am into 45 tubes now



I've no LF339 now but I've kept some of it's tubes, especially the Mullard EF86 with Yuking's adapters and all my favourite power tubes. Someday I might buy myself another La Figaro 339i but until then, I'm looking forward to a 300b and Odyssey (Kt88 / EL34, etc) in the next month or 2. They are baking in the oven.

Don't know about you but I still have great love for La Figaro 339i because there will never be another OTL amp like it.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Apr 9, 2021)

UntilThen said:


> I've no LF339 now but I've kept some of it's tubes, especially the Mullard EF86 with Yuking's adapters and all my favourite power tubes. Someday I might buy myself another La Figaro 339i but until then, I'm looking forward to a 300b and Odyssey (Kt88 / EL34, etc) in the next month or 2. They are baking in the oven.
> 
> Don't know about you but I still have great love for La Figaro 339i because there will never be another OTL amp like it.


Pretty much same with me, although I am selling adapters with La Figaro. I am not a fan of adapters.

What 300b amp will You have?


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> What 300b amp will You have?



I'll talk about it in McChanson's thread for the 300b. However it's my other SET amp that excites me - Odyssey. That will be covered in Ultrasonic Studio Oblivion thread. I won't derail this thread though because I have much respect for LF339 to do that here.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> I'll talk about it in McChanson's thread for the 300b. However it's my other SET amp that excites me - Odyssey. That will be covered in Ultrasonic Studio Oblivion thread. I won't derail this thread though because I have much respect for LF339 to do that here.


Sure, will track that. Thanks. Having it or not, I will always be a fan of La Figaro


----------



## adeadcrab

UntilThen said:


> I've been away from this thread for so long.... how have you folks been?
> 
> To answer Michael's question..... I've had 3 La Figaro 339 and the i version. The first LF339 is probably the first version because it had the tube cage. Then there's a much later silver LF339 and and finally a LF339i.
> 
> ...


shame


----------



## michaelcoota

UntilThen said:


> I've been away from this thread for so long.... how have you folks been?
> 
> To answer Michael's question..... I've had 3 La Figaro 339 and the i version. The first LF339 is probably the first version because it had the tube cage. Then there's a much later silver LF339 and and finally a LF339i.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I ended up getting a Tortech euro transformer, we seem to have about 247v at the wall here so thought it would hurt. The ef80 converters are definitely noisy with the new amp but the RCA reds sound really nice in it. I had a box of tubes from the old amp which I’ve been trying out again. I have an Eddie Current 300b HP amp which sounds fantastic but the La Figaro 339i has its own tube sound going on which is really fun to listen to as well. Good luck with the 300b and KT88 gear!


----------



## Galapac

michaelcoota said:


> Thanks for the reply, I ended up getting a Tortech euro transformer, we seem to have about 247v at the wall here so thought it would hurt. The ef80 converters are definitely noisy with the new amp but the RCA reds sound really nice in it. I had a box of tubes from the old amp which I’ve been trying out again. I have an Eddie Current 300b HP amp which sounds fantastic but the La Figaro 339i has its own tube sound going on which is really fun to listen to as well. Good luck with the 300b and KT88 gear!


That is an interesting statement @michaelcoota that you say the La Figaro holds it's own compared to an Eddie Current. I have an 330i but also respect the work from Eddie Current which many believe to be top tube amps.


----------



## UntilThen

michaelcoota said:


> Thanks for the reply, I ended up getting a Tortech euro transformer, we seem to have about 247v at the wall here so thought it would hurt. The ef80 converters are definitely noisy with the new amp but the RCA reds sound really nice in it. I had a box of tubes from the old amp which I’ve been trying out again. I have an Eddie Current 300b HP amp which sounds fantastic but the La Figaro 339i has its own tube sound going on which is really fun to listen to as well. Good luck with the 300b and KT88 gear!


Thanks. Coincidentally just the other day, my tube supplier told me he had a spare Tortech transformer that stabilized voltage if I wanted to buy. I told him I see no need at this point. I've an old pair of ef80 adapters that are noisy and also 2 other pairs of ef80 and ef86 adapters that are quiet. The bane of using adapters. I would rather not but those tubes are great sounding not to give it a go.

I have often said here that despite having tried and own many other nice tube amps, I am of the opinion that the La Figaro is rather unique and captivating in it's tonal presentation which I like a lot. Enjoy your LF339 and if one day perchance we get together, we could compare the 300b(s) and KT88 amps.


----------



## hp4fun

I got a pair of Philips 6SJ7WGT. From the prints it appears to be the Sylvania line (green label metal base). They have the numbers 8226 and I assume they were made in 1982. 

I feel the metal bases are all loose and less solid than the 6SJ7s I have (most 40s and 50s), but still sounds quite good. Slightly different from TS 6SJ7GT mesh, though. Considering their cost I am quite satisfied.


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> I got a pair of Philips 6SJ7WGT. From the prints it appears to be the Sylvania line (green label metal base). They have the numbers 8226 and I assume they were made in 1982.
> 
> I feel the metal bases are all loose and less solid than the 6SJ7s I have (most 40s and 50s), but still sounds quite good. Slightly different from TS 6SJ7GT mesh, though. Considering their cost I am quite satisfied.



Further tests show that these tubes only good for certain range (vocal, primarily), but worse when you have a full range album, such as Liszt's piano.

https://tidal.com/browse/album/173315296

On 339i, the 50s Sylvania 6sj7gt pair better and the TS mesh is even better.


----------



## Galapac (Apr 15, 2021)

hp4fun said:


> Further tests show that these tubes only good for certain range (vocal, primarily), but worse when you have a full range album, such as Liszt's piano.
> 
> https://tidal.com/browse/album/173315296
> 
> On 339i, the 50s Sylvania 6sj7gt pair better and the TS mesh is even better.


Ok glad to hear that because I have this exact same pair and I cannot stand them...I used them for about 10 minutes and they have been in their boxes ever since.

I don’t think it is just this tube either, the whole Philips ECG line is questionable. I’ve heard others complain about 6SN7s, 6080s, etc.


----------



## tintinsnowydog

Galapac said:


> Ok glad to hear that because I have this exact same pair and I cannot stand them...I used them for about 10 minutes and they have been in their boxes ever since.
> 
> I don’t think it is just this tube either, the whole Philips ECG line is questionable. I’ve heard others complain about 6SN7s, 6080s, etc.


Seconded, the ECG tubes do not sound very nice. Any Sylvania equivalent is better for the same or less price!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Apr 27, 2021)

I am now a happy owner of bpiotrow13:s La Figaro 339 (“Bright version”). I have finished reading the whole thread and I am very grateful for all shared knowledge. I will try to contribute to this thread.





I am now impatiently waiting for my ZMF VC to arrive so I can begin tube rolling. Meanwhile I am amazed how good the amplifier sounds with Beyerdynamic Amiron. I have been away for a few years from headphones since I sold off all my gear.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Shinsengumi said:


> I am now a happy owner of bpiotrow13:s La Figaro 339 (“Bright version”). I have finished reading the whole thread and I am very grateful for all shared knowledge. I will try to contribute to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now impatiently awaits my ZMF VC to arrive so I can begin tube rolling. Meanwhile I am amazed how good the amplifier sounds with Beyerdynamic Amiron. I have been away for a few years from headphones since I sold off all my gear.



Nice Hope You will like it Maybe I will get back to La Figaro some day when I have HPs suitable for an OTL.


----------



## Shinsengumi

During my research in this thread I have made a summary of different peoples recommendations and thoughts about tubes in La Figaro. I recommend everyone to take it for what it is: a patchwork quilt of different subjective opinions detached from its context. But I guess it can serve as a pointing out a direction of where to start the tube rolling journey. I am sorry that I haven’t made proper quotation to respective persons opinion.

Driver/input tubes

Mullard/Amperex/Telefunken EF86 is a very revealing tube. Lots of details and clarity. Some listeners find EF86 to lack the full-bodied sound they are looking for. The EF86 Telefunken red tip are your best bet for noiseless EF86.
Mullard EF80/EF800 is more relaxing and less bright than EF86. 
Siemens EF86/80 seems to be good alternative. 
RCA 5693 red - is also a very detail and clear tubes. Certain listeners find the RCA 5693 tubes only good with the specified Tung Sol's listening to classical music. In every other pairing (and music genre) they think they are either shrill or boring. One listener thinks that 5693 is not impressive. Nothing really bad, but quite blurry and just like listen through a curtain. Maybe 5693 needs to pair TS 5998 and not others. 
Philips 6SJ7WGT - Compared to the RCA reds, the high end is more extended, noticeably bigger soundstage and clearer imaging. It sounds magical and holographic thinks one listener.
Tung sol 6SJ7WTG mesh 
Sylvania 6SJ7WTG - full/bassy tubes
RCA or JAN Philips 6SJ7WGT
Mazda Thorn EF86
NEC 6SJ7GT mesh plates
Power/output tubes

GEC 6AS7G - warm, lush with a nice bass punch. 
GEC 6080 - the lighter tone version of the GEC 6AS7G. It's more airy and lighter in tone but with a very clear presentation. 
Tung sol/Chatham 6080 - Sometimes the bass on these 6080's is too much and they are fatiguing. Don’t pair with Sylvania 6SJ7WTG. Another listener points out that it pairs well with 6SJ7GT, but be sure to adjust to similar volume as the EF86. 
Chatham 6AS7G - more bass, better control, and space imagination than RCA 6AS7G thinks one listener.
Bendix 6080wb graphite plates - bass weight, wide soundstage, lush and dense but still very clear. One listener finds the Bendix noticeably heavier in bass weight and has that matte lovely texture and soundstage than Chatham 6080.
Tung Sol 5998 - Lots of energy, punch and impact. It's a lively tone with a solid bass impact and extends low. Clean sounding.
Tung sol/Cetron 7236 - this is the leaner tone version of the Tung Sol 5998. Very much leaner but with great impact too. Seems to pair well with RCA 5693 "red hots" driver tube. One listener has problems pairing 7236 with EF86 - they distort. But 7236 with GeC smoked white military label 6J5G are working great together. Bass meaty, speed and medium heavy, with very nice treble.
Telefunken 6080 - Dynamic, transparent and very detailed. One listener finds Telefunken 6080 to be more airy and transparent than GEC 6AS7G. Same listener finds Telefunken more musical and more transparent than GEC 6AS7G. Warning for fakes : the fake telefunken have no "made in germany", and have not the 3 digit serial on the sides. Also obviously the serial is all the same on those fakes (the Uxxxx serial under the main logo). They are THOMSON 6080 rebranded with only 2 micas. The genuine have 3 micas. For the Telefunken 6080, do seek the gray plates, because the black plates are a little bit temperamental at startup with EF86. Another listener finds Telefunken, although not a bassy tube which is something he like, the detail retrieval is very strong and to him separation of the instruments seems more pronounced in a front to back emphasis as opposed to left/right separation. He would not consider this a strong tube for rock but would be an excellent choice for classical or jazz if that is what you lean towards to. Clarity is a string point with this tube. 
Rca 6as7g - more warm and lush than the Gec 6as7g but in comparison. One listener finds them veiled and not airy at all. RCA 6as7g has a warm, dark tone. If you don't favour that you won't like it. Others might like it to tame their bright headphone. 
Svetlana 6h13c is cheap and not to shabby
JAN GE 6AS7G (Copper Rods) - warm and tubey
GE 6AS7GA


----------



## hp4fun

I had this CD long time ago and recently reunited with it. Excellent samplers for chamber music. The texture is so rich and you almost feel you can touch it. It is not for bass head but the piano covers a wide range of the spectrum. It does not have a large orchestra but the chamber orchestra layers are so obvious. 

The music is so easy listening although I have to say they are not the top performances. But it is perfect for testing different tubes' characteristics.


----------



## UntilThen

Shinsengumi said:


> During my research in this thread I have made a summary of different peoples recommendations and thoughts about tubes in La Figaro


Well done. A good summarisation.

I call the Gec 6as7g King Arthur. The 5998 is Sir Lance A Lot. The Bendix 6080wb is Merlin and the GEC 6080 is Guinevere. The rest are the merry men.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Shinsengumi said:


> During my research in this thread I have made a summary of different peoples recommendations and thoughts about tubes in La Figaro. I recommend everyone to take it for what it is: a patchwork quilt of different subjective opinions detached from its context. But I guess it can serve as a pointing out a direction of where to start the tube rolling journey. I am sorry that I haven’t made proper quotation to respective persons opinion.
> 
> Driver/input tubes
> 
> ...


Really helpful and impressive But bear in mind it may be subjective, it all depends on the system You have and sound You like.


----------



## richie60

Shinsengumi said:


> During my research in this thread I have made a summary of different peoples recommendations and thoughts about tubes in La Figaro. I recommend everyone to take it for what it is: a patchwork quilt of different subjective opinions detached from its context. But I guess it can serve as a pointing out a direction of where to start the tube rolling journey. I am sorry that I haven’t made proper quotation to respective persons opinion.
> 
> Driver/input tubes
> 
> ...


I’m happy running mine with the Mullard EF86 and Thomson 6080 Output tubes on mine.  Not looking for expensive tubes now...


----------



## hp4fun

richie60 said:


> I’m happy running mine with the Mullard EF86 and Thomson 6080 Output tubes on mine.  Not looking for expensive tubes now...



It is all about synergies.

My Bendix 6080 + TS 6SJ7GT + Audeze LCD3 combo works as great as the (arguably much cheaper) RCA 6AS7G + EF86 + Ether Flow 1.1, in a totally different way. I don't feel the same greatness if I change their combinations.


----------



## UntilThen

bpiotrow13 said:


> Really helpful and impressive But bear in mind it may be subjective, it all depends on the system You have and sound You like.



But in this case, he's right. I agree with all those impressions. So does others whose feedback I trust.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UntilThen said:


> But in this case, he's right. I agree with all those impressions. So does others whose feedback I trust.


Sure


----------



## beeexman

Hello, can anyone help me where to buy Yuking's 6J4P to EF86 Adapter?

On the yuking side, the product is out of stock


----------



## Shinsengumi

beeexman said:


> Hello, can anyone help me where to buy Yuking's 6J4P to EF86 Adapter?
> 
> On the yuking side, the product is out of stock


Do you want especially Yuking’s adapter? Otherwise you can search on Ebay for EF86 to 6SJ7.


----------



## UntilThen

beeexman said:


> Hello, can anyone help me where to buy Yuking's 6J4P to EF86 Adapter?
> 
> On the yuking side, the product is out of stock



Don't think he makes them anymore. I've the last remaining pair that is worth more than bitcoins and I ain't selling. I'm saving it for LF999i.


----------



## Shinsengumi

How do you store your tubes? I guess a lot of you have a lot of tubes but I will try to find 3 set-ups to roll depending of mood.








Found these boxes from IKEA.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Shinsengumi said:


> How do you store your tubes? I guess a lot of you have a lot of tubes but I will try to find 3 set-ups to roll depending of mood.
> 
> 
> 
> Found these boxes from IKEA.


Wow, impressive I use wooden chest (i bought a craft beer in


----------



## Shinsengumi

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wow, impressive I use wooden chest (i bought a craft beer in


Very nice box! That would be something for me to.


----------



## xmdkq

beeexman said:


> Hello, can anyone help me where to buy Yuking's 6J4P to EF86 Adapter?
> 
> On the yuking side, the product is out of stock


There is no production in the moving studio, and it will be produced after cleaning up over a period of time.


----------



## ErikB

Hi maybe someone can help me. 

I switched power tubes and when I put my headphones in I got a pop in the right ear. I took the headphones out tried them in my ss amp and the headphones are okey. Switched all tubes on the amp but now there is no sound in the right era cup.

Any Idée what have happend to the amp?

-Had warmed it up 30 minutes.

-Was thinking about fuses but both indicator lamps goes on when turning on and all tubes are gloving both sides.

-The tubes I switched to was working fine last week.

Thankful for any help because I like this amp a lot and dont want it to die.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (May 10, 2021)

ErikB said:


> Hi maybe someone can help me.
> 
> I switched power tubes and when I put my headphones in I got a pop in the right ear. I took the headphones out tried them in my ss amp and the headphones are okey. Switched all tubes on the amp but now there is no sound in the right era cup.
> 
> ...


Maybe some cables inside needs resoldering? It is point to point connected and soldering sometimes is not top quality in this amp. Not a big deal for tube amp doctor.

This happened to me and one of my friends owing La figaro and i understand is not very unusual with this amp. Not a big pain though


----------



## ErikB

bpiotrow13 said:


> Maybe some cables inside needs resoldering? It is point to point connected and soldering sometimes is not top quality in this amp. Not a big deal for tube amp doctor.
> 
> This happened to me and one of my friends owing La figaro and i understand is not very unusual with this amp. Not a big pain though


Thanks going to search for a tube doctor 👍If its just a little soldering would be nice


----------



## bpiotrow13 (May 10, 2021)

ErikB said:


> Thanks going to search for a tube doctor 👍If its just a little soldering would be nice


Fingers crossed. You may take this as an opportunity to do top overall soldering (i did).
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ErikB

bpiotrow13 said:


> Fingers crossed. You may take this as an opportunity to do top overall soldering (i did).
> Let us know how it goes.


Thanks for the tips. I will let you know hos it works out!


----------



## Mizicke5273

ErikB said:


> Hi maybe someone can help me.
> 
> I switched power tubes and when I put my headphones in I got a pop in the right ear. I took the headphones out tried them in my ss amp and the headphones are okey. Switched all tubes on the amp but now there is no sound in the right era cup.
> 
> ...





bpiotrow13 said:


> Maybe some cables inside needs resoldering? It is point to point connected and soldering sometimes is not top quality in this amp. Not a big deal for tube amp doctor.
> 
> This happened to me and one of my friends owing La figaro and i understand is not very unusual with this amp. Not a big pain though



Yep, this happened to me also, back in November 2018.  I had to send my amp out to be repaired and it was just some re-soldering that needed to be done.  The shop went a head and touched up some of the other solder points as well.  If you don't have a local shop and are looking for one, let me know and I can recommend who I used. 

I think I made some posts in this thread back then to about it.


----------



## telecaster

What's up everyone! I haven't put a foot on headfi, too busy rocking my LCD3 with LF339!
Anyway, I was wondering what it I would bypass all the power caps in the 339, and due to size constraint, I couldn't pop the copper Miflex I really like, except for the last power cap for the drivers, and for the output coupling bypass caps!
I love the results, and for the modest cost of this mod, I am really happy with the upgrade. The sound is slightly more clear and defined. I feel there is less smearing overall. Really happy here!
I could be delusionned somehow like with all things audio, but I did test session of before and after, and the gain is really noticeable.
Those Miflex cap were like 1€ each, so...
Oh and I swapped the mistery white box driver bias for Riken resistor and Nichicon Muse cap. After trying many values, I agree with Yuking's taste and stay with his values for the bias!
Still enjoying the elevated heater ground by the way. It's a must!

Cheers and enjoy (and mod) your lovely 339!




IMGP4880 by charlesmusico, on Flickr


----------



## Yetiman72

That looks fantastic @telecaster  great work mate..


----------



## bpiotrow13

@telecaster looks really stunning Maybe I will go back to La Figaro at some point, just need to find some good headphones for it.

The black version of La Figaro from last drop seems nice, but I guess there were some problems with delivery...


----------



## bpiotrow13

ErikB said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will let you know hos it works out!


Any news?


----------



## ErikB

bpiotrow13 said:


> Any news?


I leaved it on repair some weeks ago. He fixed the problem fast but I have not talked to him so I dont know what the problem was. Im going to pick it up in 2 weeks when I visit that town the next time. Repair costed me like 90dollars.

I let you know what the problem was when I got it back 👍


----------



## bpiotrow13

ErikB said:


> I leaved it on repair some weeks ago. He fixed the problem fast but I have not talked to him so I dont know what the problem was. Im going to pick it up in 2 weeks when I visit that town the next time. Repair costed me like 90dollars.
> 
> I let you know what the problem was when I got it back 👍


Good it went well. Seems like something simple like soldering, but would be good to know.


----------



## Alpha1Ric

Good Afternoon, 

Who has experience LCD 4 with the figaro (black version)? Drives well? There is enough power? (11oclock for example)

Are the default stock tubes good? 
It is possible to get the deep base (low notes) from LCD 4?

Thank u


----------



## bpiotrow13

Alpha1Ric said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Who has experience LCD 4 with the figaro (black version)? Drives well? There is enough power? (11oclock for example)
> 
> ...


I wonder if anybody tried, the difference in price is extreme. However, many tried and even use as a main setup La Figaro with lcd3f and it sounds super. I used to have this setup and can confirm. 

As for tubes, stock ones are not bad but as with tube amp upgrading may make a difference.


----------



## Yetiman72

I got the new 339i off a friend like new he bought it on Dec-20 and he said the stock tubes that it comes with are rubbish,
I have the Cetron-7236's and Red hot RCA's. And NOS Mullard 6080 at this stage.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Yetiman72 said:


> I got the new 339i off a friend like new he bought it on Dec-20 and he said the stock tubes that it comes with are rubbish,
> I have the Cetron-7236's and Red hot RCA's. And NOS Mullard 6080 at this stage.


What are the stock tubes now? I used to have older, silver la figaro.


----------



## Yetiman72

Not 100% sure I never looked at them, @UntilThen would know.


----------



## UntilThen

They are 6Ж4С (drivers) and 6N5P (power tubes).  I don't care about these tubes.

Get yourself RCA 5693 / 6J7 red tops and a pair of Mullard 6080 or Cetron 7236. Like in this picture. I did a comparison with Auralic Taurus Mk2 and to my ears I prefer the LF339i with LCD3f over Taurus. Both good amps but I prefer tube amps.

Both amps are no longer with me. I've move on. That beautiful LF339i has gone to Yetiman.


----------



## Galapac (Jun 5, 2021)

Yetiman72 said:


> I got the new 339i off a friend like new he bought it on Dec-20 and he said the stock tubes that it comes with are rubbish,
> I have the Cetron-7236's and Red hot RCA's. And NOS Mullard 6080 at this stage.


Did UntilThen supply the EF86 adapters with the 339i?
The ones from Yuking are superior and you get more gain and richness in the EF86/E80F/6084 tube family. Valvo, Mullard, Amperex are good choices for these tubes.


----------



## UntilThen

Stunning pictures Galapac. No is the answer to your question because I am keeping the Mullard EF86 & Siemens EF80 and both EF80 to 6SJ7 and EF80 to 6SJ7 adapters because I will get another LF339i later.


----------



## Galapac

UntilThen said:


> Stunning pictures Galapac. No is the answer to your question because I am keeping the Mullard EF86 & Siemens EF80 and both EF80 to 6SJ7 and EF80 to 6SJ7 adapters because I will get another LF339i later.


Great! Enjoy your journey with the Odyssey and Destiny!

@Yetiman72 - You can pick up EF86 or EF80 adapters for your 339i if you are interested in trying different tubes. Enjoy your amp1


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Great! Enjoy your journey with the Odyssey and Destiny!
> 
> @Yetiman72 - You can pick up EF86 or EF80 adapters for your 339i if you are interested in trying different tubes. Enjoy your amp1



OD or DO are killing me slowly with ecstasy.

Where will Yetiman get his adapters? Best to wait for Yuking to make them again because they look gorgeous.


----------



## beeexman

HI
I just bought a LaFigaro 339i amplifier newly.
I want to ask, what kind of modification are worth making inside for a better sound?
I found a picture of this, but I would appreciate more detailed help.

Thx Akos


----------



## hp4fun

Not directly related to LF339i but since this is my main hp amp, I just want to share here.

TL;DR: MQA is a commercial success but not necessarily better than other sources. It is worse in objective measurement, but this is not the point because tube amp is objectively worse than other IC amps. Tidal charges the premium but other services like Qobuz is equivalently good if not better.

I used to think Tidal MQA was the best source if you don't have the FLAC files generated by yourselves. Big mistake! I just started to use Qobuz hi-res for a few days, and the experience was way consistent than the songs in Tidal MQA. 

At least it is true for my Bendix + 6SJ7GT + LCD3, on the songs such as

-- Du pre's Elgar cello. I am more touched by the Qobuz than Tidal (particularly the lows).
-- Sutherland's Turandot. The high pitch is way more consistent in Qobuz.
-- Various organ music: clarity and layering. Less nuisance in some frequencies.

I can go on and on but I have ditched Tidal in all my devices.


----------



## ErikB

bpiotrow13 said:


> Good it went well. Seems like something simple like soldering, but would be good to know.


The amp is home and running👍

It was soldering and he sad he streghten it up at many places.

It sounds very good to me and always have but i hope it will be reliable to in the future.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## bpiotrow13

ErikB said:


> It was soldering and he sad he streghten it up at many places.
> 
> It sounds very good to me and always have but i hope it will be reliable to in the future.


This is exactly what i have done as well. Seems factory soldering is not top quality.

No worries with reliability once soldering 
is well done. Just enjoy music

Glad it ended happily


----------



## Martinoslice

Hi guys, I decided to pick up a black 339i after reading through this thread, it arrived today but unfortunately when the volume reaches the halfway point it starts to hum on both channels getting louder as I turn up the volume, and the chassis gets really hot almost too hot to touch, it came with only stock tubes, is this normal?
Cheers Marty


----------



## JKDJedi

Martinoslice said:


> Hi guys, I decided to pick up a black 339i after reading through this thread, it arrived today but unfortunately when the volume reaches the halfway point it starts to hum on both channels getting louder as I turn up the volume, and the chassis gets really hot almost too hot to touch, it came with only stock tubes, is this normal?
> Cheers Marty


Sounds like the tubes need some burn in


----------



## Martinoslice

JKDJedi said:


> Sounds like the tubes need some burn in


Sorry I should have mentioned I bought it used


----------



## adeadcrab

Martinoslice said:


> Hi guys, I decided to pick up a black 339i after reading through this thread, it arrived today but unfortunately when the volume reaches the halfway point it starts to hum on both channels getting louder as I turn up the volume, and the chassis gets really hot almost too hot to touch, it came with only stock tubes, is this normal?
> Cheers Marty


339i gives me hum if I turn up the volume too much; I keep the volume at 9-10 o'clock and my DAC at -20 to -15dB. 
Lately I have been using my 339i as a preamp out to both the 789 and my old school Meier-Corda Arietta! Cetron/Tung Sol 7236 power tubes + Mesh 6SJ7GT driver tubes = clean sound with just a hint of tube warmth.
I volume matched both solid state amps and keep the volume also less than halfway to avoid the hum from the tube amp. It is just too powerful of an amp - I think the hum is inherent.


----------



## Martinoslice

Yes I think you’re right, I was planning to have it turned up full and use the volume on my jolida dac, Then I tried it with my dragonfly and I only needed the volume up 1/4 to get decent volume into my he-500’s, great news 🙂 now I’ve ordered some new valves (Mullard 6080) and some yellow mullard mesh plates & ef86 adapter’s


----------



## xmdkq

Martinoslice said:


> Hi guys, I decided to pick up a black 339i after reading through this thread, it arrived today but unfortunately when the volume reaches the halfway point it starts to hum on both channels getting louder as I turn up the volume, and the chassis gets really hot almost too hot to touch, it came with only stock tubes, is this normal?
> Cheers Marty


The volume has nothing to do with fever. Buzzing checks the ground to determine whether it is external interference.


----------



## MusicJunky

Hello everyone, have had the 339i for a bit now and have gotten used to the stock tubes; which to me sound good. Any recommendations for best tubes for this amp? I'm pairing them with a HD6XX for context.


----------



## adeadcrab

Plenty of recommendations in the thread!


----------



## bpiotrow13

MusicJunky said:


> Hello everyone, have had the 339i for a bit now and have gotten used to the stock tubes; which to me sound good. Any recommendations for best tubes for this amp? I'm pairing them with a HD6XX for context.



It all depends on what You expect from the sound (what music You listen to and what type of sound You prefer). If You would like more warm sound RCA 6as7g are good for power tubes. Tung Sol 7236 and 5998 are the opposite only to name a few. For driver tubes even more possibilities. I really liked stock driver tubes but this is really subjective.


----------



## xmdkq

MusicJunky said:


> Hello everyone, have had the 339i for a bit now and have gotten used to the stock tubes; which to me sound good. Any recommendations for best tubes for this amp? I'm pairing them with a HD6XX for context.


Years of production experience feels like a good match. 

British L63 with GEC6AS7G


----------



## Galapac

xmdkq said:


> Years of production experience feels like a good match.
> 
> British L63 with GEC6AS7G


Are you saying you can use an L63/6J5 tube as a driver in place of 6SJ7/5693?
That does not seem right.


----------



## tintinsnowydog (Jul 30, 2021)

Galapac said:


> Are you saying you can use an L63/6J5 tube as a driver in place of 6SJ7/5693?
> That does not seem right.


It would be for the L63 driver version of the amp different from the 6SJ7 


MusicJunky said:


> Hello everyone, have had the 339i for a bit now and have gotten used to the stock tubes; which to me sound good. Any recommendations for best tubes for this amp? I'm pairing them with a HD6XX for context.


The HD6XX would definitely enjoy a slightly more forward tube combination- some power tubes to consider are Tung Sol 6080, 6AS7, 5998 or 7236. Drivers try the EF86 or EF80 with adapter 

Unfortunately some of the better power tubes are unobtainable these days. GEC 6AS7 is my favourite in this amp as mentioned by the amp designer above, but one went yesterday on auction for $450AUD..


----------



## SHIMACM

A pair of GEC CV4079 with adapters can get very close to the sound of the GEC 6as7g for a fraction of the price as there are many available for sale.


----------



## Martinoslice

Hi guys, I’ve been really enjoying the 339i what a great amp, I decided to try the pre outs into a few different ss Amps with my he-500’s but I’m getting a loud buzzing from the pre outs, I’ve changed power cables/power sockets ect and s also different sources, any thoughts on what it might be, it’s completely fine as a headphone amp, I’m still using the original power tubes
Cheers Marty


----------



## MusicJunky

SHIMACM said:


> A pair of GEC CV4079 with adapters can get very close to the sound of the GEC 6as7g for a fraction of the price as there are many available for sale.


What kind of adapter would I need?


----------



## MusicJunky

SHIMACM said:


> A pair of GEC CV4079 with adapters can get very close to the sound of the GEC 6as7g for a fraction of the price as there are many available for sale.


But isn't the gev cv4079 a driver tube and the gec 6as7g a power tube?


----------



## SHIMACM

MusicJunky said:


> What kind of adapter would I need?



I have a Darkvoice. In this amplifier, the GEC CV4079 is used as power. At La Figaro I know that some people also use it as a power. I had never heard anyone say that they used the GEC CV4079 as a driver.

The Adapter is the one from the link below:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202458646139?hash=item2f2379c67b:g:WisAAOSw2yVbtq1f


----------



## tintinsnowydog

MusicJunky said:


> But isn't the gev cv4079 a driver tube and the gec 6as7g a power tube?


CV4079 is equivalent to half a 6AS7, so a pair with adapter is a suitable replacement


----------



## telecaster (Aug 5, 2021)

xmdkq said:


> Years of production experience feels like a good match.
> 
> British L63 with GEC6AS7G


Thanks Boss for your recommandation and I agree, I enjoyed that combo to death! But I am still enjoying Telefunken 6080 and EF86 too! Different flavour for different style of music ^^


----------



## richie60

Thinking about a new DAC in the near future for my 339i. 

1. How much DAC is needed, ie is it overkill to buy a costly one if the amp is smooth sounding?

2. There is a bewildering choice out there, both in DAC design and features, it's certainly a rabbit hole!


----------



## kimdeug (Aug 15, 2021)

MusicJunky said:


> Hello everyone, have had the 339i for a bit now and have gotten used to the stock tubes; which to me sound good. Any recommendations for best tubes for this amp? I'm pairing them with a HD6XX for context.


GEC 6AS7 is top of the price, Next Western Electric 421A, Tungsol 5998, 2399, 6520, 6AS7, 6080WB Ceramic plate. But my favorite is Tungsol 5998, Regards, Kim


----------



## bpiotrow13

kimdeug said:


> GEC 6AS7 is top of the price, Next Western Electric 421A, Tungsol 5998, 2399, 6520, 6AS7, 6080WB Ceramic plate. But my favorite is Tungsol 5998, Regards, Kim


Wow, nice collection You have out there
As for the tubes it all depends what one would like to achieve. I used to like RCA 6as7G (warm power tubes) with Tung Sol 6sj7 mesh driver tubes.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Aug 15, 2021)

richie60 said:


> Thinking about a new DAC in the near future for my 339i.
> 
> 1. How much DAC is needed, ie is it overkill to buy a costly one if the amp is smooth sounding?
> 
> 2. There is a bewildering choice out there, both in DAC design and features, it's certainly a rabbit hole!


La Figaro, despite its price, is absolutely top sounding amp and benefits from a good DAC. I paired it with MHDT Orchid dac and got really smooth analog sound. It is good for jazz and instrumental music. For other genres You may want to look for something more neutral. La Figaro will reflect the quality of a DAC for sure.


----------



## adeadcrab

richie60 said:


> Thinking about a new DAC in the near future for my 339i.
> 
> 1. How much DAC is needed, ie is it overkill to buy a costly one if the amp is smooth sounding?
> 
> 2. There is a bewildering choice out there, both in DAC design and features, it's certainly a rabbit hole!


I have the Soekris 1421 R2R DAC - LF339i scales well with decent upstream gear.


----------



## richie60

adeadcrab said:


> I have the Soekris 1421 R2R DAC - LF339i scales well with decent upstream gear.


Funny you should mention that dac as I am seriously considering that one as the top contender.


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> La Figaro, despite its price, is absolutely top sounding amp and benefits from a good DAC. I paired it with MHDT Orchid dac and got really smooth analog sound. It is good for jazz and instrumental music. For other genres You may want to look for something more neutral. La Figaro will reflect the quality of a DAC for sure.



Agreed the neutrality selection. Some good Chinese brand works quite well with Lf. Try Gustars x16 and if you like it, try x26 pro (too expensive for me, so I only got hold of it for some time)


----------



## hp4fun

Martinoslice said:


> Hi guys, I’ve been really enjoying the 339i what a great amp, I decided to try the pre outs into a few different ss Amps with my he-500’s but I’m getting a loud buzzing from the pre outs, I’ve changed power cables/power sockets ect and s also different sources, any thoughts on what it might be, it’s completely fine as a headphone amp, I’m still using the original power tubes
> Cheers Marty



Try different tubes. I am not talking about faulty tubes. Different tubes have different impact on the preout. 

If they are all noisy, I recall the preout was an experiment


----------



## kimdeug (Aug 16, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wow, nice collection You have out there
> As for the tubes it all depends what one would like to achieve. I used to like RCA 6as7G (warm power tubes) with Tung Sol 6sj7 mesh driver tubes.


Thanks.
I haven't mentioned nice Svetlana 6N13S =C=, that actually are quite good for the price.
Benedix 6080WB are awesome. TungSol 6080WB with Graphite plate, Mulard or CEG CV2984 are hardly regarded too.
Some pictures of another side of my room, to show off my real headphone's dedication.
Regards,
Kim


----------



## Galapac (Aug 16, 2021)

kimdeug said:


> Thanks.
> I haven't mentioned nice Svetlana 6N13S =C=, that actually are quite good for the price.
> Benedix 6080WB are awesome. TungSol 6080WB with Graphite plate, Mulard or CEG CV2984 are hardly regarded too.
> Some pictures of another side of my room, to show off my real headphone's dedication.
> ...


Looks like you could give Zeos a run for his money, lol.

So many headphones...so few ears...


----------



## jonathan c

Galapac said:


> Looks like you could give Zeos a run for his money, lol.
> 
> So many headphones...so few ears...


…so many chores…


----------



## Martinoslice

hp4fun said:


> Try different tubes. I am not talking about faulty tubes. Different tubes have different impact on the preout.
> 
> If they are all noisy, I recall the preout was an experiment


Hi, I’ve changed all the tubes with mullards & RCA’s but no joy, it’s currently with an engineer, I’ll let you know the outcome


----------



## MusicJunky

Hey guys, selling my La figaro 339i so if anyone is interested, send me a pm! Thanks.


----------



## beeexman

There are two of the four elements of the system.
The amplifier arrived today, after many months of waiting.
La Figaro 339i tube amplifier (with RCA and Mullard tubes) and a CHORD QUTEST DAC.

The next step is to select the headphones.
Options: Hifmann Arya, Sennhaiser 800s or Audiotechnica ATH-ADX5000. (Which would be the best???)

I mostly listen to classical music and jazz.

In the first picture with the original tubes, which I replaced with the previously purchased RCA and Mullard tubes.


----------



## adeadcrab

beeexman said:


> There are two of the four elements of the system.
> The amplifier arrived today, after many months of waiting.
> La Figaro 339i tube amplifier (with RCA and Mullard tubes) and a CHORD QUTEST DAC.
> 
> ...



All headphones listed would be a good choice! For classical and jazz perhaps the Sennheiser 800S.

I'm currently rocking the 339i with Bendix 6080WB and 5693 red hots, out to the Focal Clear Pro! Amazing warm sound..


----------



## hp4fun

beeexman said:


> There are two of the four elements of the system.
> The amplifier arrived today, after many months of waiting.
> La Figaro 339i tube amplifier (with RCA and Mullard tubes) and a CHORD QUTEST DAC.
> 
> ...



Mind you, it is a rabbit hole......

The only complaint? You have to buy two every time!


----------



## xmdkq

在之前的近10次修改测试中，该产品将很快发布。


----------



## beeexman

beeexman said:


> The amplifier arrived today, after many months of waiting.
> La Figaro 339i tube amplifier (with RCA and Mullard tubes) and a CHORD QUTEST DAC.
> 
> The next step is to select the headphones.
> ...


Worrying.
I warmed up the new amplifier for a couple of hours last night. I turned it back on this morning, and within a minute, two very loud sharp shot-like sounds came out of it. There was no smell or smoke, no light. The tubes are lit.

What can it be?


----------



## hp4fun

xmdkq said:


> 在之前的近10次修改测试中，该产品将很快发布。



Wth is this beauty!


----------



## xmdkq

beeexman said:


> Worrying.
> I warmed up the new amplifier for a couple of hours last night. I turned it back on this morning, and within a minute, two very loud sharp shot-like sounds came out of it. There was no smell or smoke, no light. The tubes are lit.
> 
> What can it be?


It is the problem of electric arc generated by the electron tube.


----------



## xmdkq

hp4fun said:


> Wth is this beauty!


It is a newly designed tube preamplifier.


----------



## hp4fun

xmdkq said:


> It is a newly designed tube preamplifier.



Oh no, oh no, i want it now!

Long story short, last year I sold my 6922 based amp and of course, the 6922s. One senior came to me and bought all 4 matched goldlion 6922 (instead of my other better, cheaper, 6922s) and I did not understand why. It turns out he has an old Audio Research tube preamp back to the 70s. In a different venue I heard the nice sound of this beauty (and beast), and start to wonder why no other recent productions of tube preamp.

Given I love LF339i that much, I will jump in front of the queue to buy this preamp. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## xmdkq

hp4fun said:


> Oh no, oh no, i want it now!
> 
> Long story short, last year I sold my 6922 based amp and of course, the 6922s. One senior came to me and bought all 4 matched goldlion 6922 (instead of my other better, cheaper, 6922s) and I did not understand why. It turns out he has an old Audio Research tube preamp back to the 70s. In a different venue I heard the nice sound of this beauty (and beast), and start to wonder why no other recent productions of tube preamp.
> 
> Given I love LF339i that much, I will jump in front of the queue to buy this preamp. Thanks for keeping us posted!


I will give you information after the improvement test is completed.


----------



## Shinsengumi

I must say that I am very satisfied with La Figaro and ZMF VC with Cetron 7236 and Sylvania 6SJ7WTG. Great soundstage and nice punch in the bottom.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Shinsengumi said:


> I must say that I am very satisfied with La Figaro and ZMF VC with Cetron 7236 and Sylvania 6SJ7WTG. Great soundstage and nice punch in the bottom.


Glad You like it and La Figaro is in good hands


----------



## Shinsengumi

bpiotrow13 said:


> Glad You like it and La Figaro is in good hands


And thanks for the recommendation of the Cetron 7236. Big improvement!


----------



## bpiotrow13

Shinsengumi said:


> And thanks for the recommendation of the Cetron 7236. Big improvement!


You may also like Tung Sol 5998, but it is expensive unfortunately.. Seems You like more punchy sound.


----------



## Shinsengumi

bpiotrow13 said:


> You may also like Tung Sol 5998, but it is expensive unfortunately.. Seems You like more punchy sound.


I guess a pair of 5998 would improve things even more. Paying over 600 usd for a pair tubes is to much for me, but if someone is willing to sell their tubes to me for a good price I would be very grateful…


----------



## Galapac

The 6080 class of tubes are nice as well. 
You can still get Mullards or even GECs for decent prices some times. 
I actually prefer the Mullard and Telefunken 6080 over the Centrons.


----------



## jonathan c

Galapac said:


> The 6080 class of tubes are nice as well.
> You can still get Mullards or even GECs for decent prices some times.
> I actually prefer the Mullard and Telefunken 6080 over the Centrons.


I did use / still use GEC 6080s for Woo WA3 / Woo WA2…🎼🎶👏👍


----------



## beeexman

My new 339i amplifier has an unpleasant loud electrical hum in my headphones. You can also hear it loudly with the mute button completely muted, but you can hear it clearly in the quieter parts or silences of the music.

It’s a really unpleasant noise, because anyway the voice is breathlessly amazing.

It can also be heard with original tubes, but also with Mullard and RCA.

Is there a way to eliminate this?


----------



## bpiotrow13

jonathan c said:


> I did use / still use GEC 6080s for Woo WA3 / Woo WA2…🎼🎶👏👍


I know this is La Figaro thread, but how would You compare wa2 to wa3? Not many people have both amps.


----------



## bpiotrow13

beeexman said:


> My new 339i amplifier has an unpleasant loud electrical hum in my headphones. You can also hear it loudly with the mute button completely muted, but you can hear it clearly in the quieter parts or silences of the music.
> 
> It’s a really unpleasant noise, because anyway the voice is breathlessly amazing.
> 
> ...


Have You tried plugging it in a different place?


----------



## hp4fun

Old question from a old user --- what is THE headphone for 339i?

I tried and sold (or selling) after a few easy modifications such as pads and cables: 

Ether Flow Open: great tonality. Nothing wrong but the soundstage is a bit thin in orchestral music -- all instruments are separated clearly but all in the same line. 
LCD-3f: great for pop / rock, but the tonality is likely wrong for classical (particularly the strings), even after EQ
HE560: Great all rounder but not as great as other setups (e.g., HE6+speaker amp). You can basically hear the limit of HE560
HD800: Again nothing really wrong about it, great (and most importantly, "right") sound, but bass extension is pretty limited (even after EQ)
HD6xx: great all rounder, but it is not as competitive as HD800 anyways. I actually love it for its performance at the cost.

FWIW, I am comparing (fairly or unfairly) with Stax lambda pro, and GL1200 ribbon. I think STAX has the right sound for the strings (basically mid to high frequencies) with little EQ. GL1200 is great but also experimental.

Any help?


----------



## adeadcrab

Grado GS1000i, Focal Clear Professional and LCD-X 2021 are all great on the 339i. 

I think you're asking what is the headphone for hp4fun!


----------



## richie60

hp4fun said:


> Old question from a old user --- what is THE headphone for 339i?
> 
> I tried and sold (or selling) after a few easy modifications such as pads and cables:
> 
> ...


For me, DT1990 or T1.2.


----------



## hp4fun

beeexman said:


> My new 339i amplifier has an unpleasant loud electrical hum in my headphones. You can also hear it loudly with the mute button completely muted, but you can hear it clearly in the quieter parts or silences of the music.
> 
> It’s a really unpleasant noise, because anyway the voice is breathlessly amazing.
> 
> ...



I have similar experience. My amp hums a bit when turning on, and then stays in a lower level (but you can still hear it). Various tubes have slightly different levels of humming.

There are two things I found in my setup

-- Interference. Your other gears might cause this issue. Try to put your LF isolated (e.g., far away from other gears and no input source) and check if you still have this hum. In my setup it is the old CD player.

-- Headphone / cable microphonic. My Focal headphone is more microphonic than Audeze. Some cables are more microphonic than others due to cross talk. Changing the headphone cable might help (don't need to be expensive ones).


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> Grado GS1000i, Focal Clear Professional and LCD-X 2021 are all great on the 339i.
> 
> I think you're asking what is the headphone for hp4fun!



Focal FTW! (and yes you are right -- it is more about me + headphone than the 339i itself)

In a post a few months ago I declared Stellia was a mismatch. The main complained was about the stuffy sound.

Recently I bought the EQ software and it had the preset for Stellia so I tried it. Turns out it removed all the nuisance and the hp sounds right for most of the instruments I listen. I like the Focal sound better than the Hd800 sound. French vs German again!

Given the Focal headphones I heard all share the same signature, I think Focal Clear is definitely a better option than Stellia (open back) and cheaper.

ps: I also EQ the Audeze because the no hp beats Audeze for the bass. Basically I bump up the 1k-8k range and now it is less recessed and more enjoyable for vocal. And yes, using the same EQ, Figaro 339i still sounds amazing (more than other amps).


----------



## beeexman

Hi 
These are photos of the inside of my new amplifier. I ask you, what would be the suggestions for tuning the device in the future? 
Oil paper capacitors? Others? Black gate capacitors?


----------



## Josh76

hp4fun said:


> Old question from a old user --- what is THE headphone for 339i?
> 
> I tried and sold (or selling) after a few easy modifications such as pads and cables:
> 
> ...


Back when I had this amp the Elex was my favorite pairing. Sennheisers are good too but the Elex was particularly good.


----------



## Starvingforschiit (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey guys.

I just got this amp after waiting a month, and unfortunately, I can only plug in one of the rcas successfully.

The female rca inner white circle moves in a way where I can't make a proper connection.


Super dissapointed obviously and have contacted shenzen, but I wondered if there was anyone else with experience with this?

I'd be extremely grateful for some help as I'd love to just quickly fix this and not have the faff of sending it to China.

Thank you

****update. So it's only the line-outs that I cant get the rca into, but i don't have any sound on the rca in? Does anyone know why this might be? I'm starting to think its just faulty now.


----------



## xmdkq

I don't understand. What's the problem?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Starvingforschiit said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I just got this amp after waiting a month, and unfortunately, I can only plug in one of the rcas successfully.
> 
> ...


Can You share a photo? I understand that RCA inputs are loose so that You can not insert RCA cable? 

RCA out is for preamp. You should insert RCA cable to RCA in.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

Thanks for replying. Basically yes, the rca inputs are too loose for the preamp section of the amp. Shenzen has asked for a video. At first, I was confused as I couldn't get sound through the headphone in either. However, I changed the pre amp tubes and they now work. 

I still have my Darkvoice next to me and my pre amp tubes work in that, why could that be? They are standard Tung Sol 6sn7GTB with the brown base.

Its working now but only with the standard tubes which I am sure suck?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Starvingforschiit said:


> Basically yes, the rca inputs are too loose for the preamp section of the amp



That i do not understand, how inputs can be too loose for preamp section?

In order for the amp to work You need to insert rca cables into RCA input and turn it on. When headphones are plugged in You should hear sound. All 4 tubes should be in place obviously. Pre out has nothing to do with it, unless You are using La figaro as a preamp, which i understand is not the case?

What do You mean by preamp tubes? La figaro has 2 driver tubes and 2 power tubes.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

I can take a picture when I am home. Essentially, the rca won't fully insert into the socket yes. I can use the main function and use it as a headphone amp now, I didn't realise it was a tube issue.

Apologies, yes I mean driver tubes. So I've gotten the amp to work now but the driver tubes I was using on my darkvoice don't work so I'm confused as to whether they are compatable now? They are standard Tung Sol 6sn7GTB with the brown base? It's cool if not I can sell them on, I just thought my older tubes would work, maybe foolishly.


----------



## bpiotrow13

What type of tubes Your darkvoice is using? And what tubes Your La Figaro is using (there are two types of la figaro). This is first to determine. Do not insert improper type of tubes.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

I have mullard 6080s as the power tube, and Tung Sol 6sn7GTB with the brown base for drivers. I was using those on my darkvoice 336se. I have the La figaro 339i that I just ordered from Shenzhen.

I am pretty sure I need an adapter for my old tubes to work so I was wondering where I could get one as that seems to be the only issue now? The stock black tubes work. I only had the others in very briefly so it seems it went ok, although stupid.


----------



## hp4fun

Starvingforschiit said:


> I have mullard 6080s as the power tube, and Tung Sol 6sn7GTB with the brown base for drivers. I was using those on my darkvoice 336se. I have the La figaro 339i that I just ordered from Shenzhen.
> 
> I am pretty sure I need an adapter for my old tubes to work so I was wondering where I could get one as that seems to be the only issue now? The stock black tubes work. I only had the others in very briefly so it seems it went ok, although stupid.



339 or 339i?

339i can only use 6sj7.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

339i definitely. With the weird metal things on the front of each side for some reason?


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> 339 or 339i?
> 
> 339i can only use 6sj7.


That is probably the reason of problem. @Starvingforschiit what are the stock driver tubes for Your La Figaro?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Starvingforschiit said:


> With the weird metal things on the front of each side for some reason?


I think this is a kind of cooler, as the amp is getting really hot. What are Your stock driver tubes?


----------



## Starvingforschiit (Oct 9, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> I think this is a kind of cooler, as the amp is getting really hot. What are Your stock driver tubes?


These are the stock driver tubes.

So I just got back and turned the amp on, my mullard 6080s started to spark and click. I immediately turned it off. Is it safe to turn it back on? I am worried now.

edit* I have the 220v volt version and am in the Uk which I am thinking may be the cause now?

 I did a google at the time and thought this would be fine but now I'm thinking I just need to return the unit as the preamp doesn't work anyway and get the voltage taken up. Would be another month plus wait but seems like I have to suck it up for now.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Starvingforschiit said:


> These are the stock driver tubes.


Do You know the type? As for sparkling and clickingsome noises when starting may be normal, do not know how noisy it was in Your case?


----------



## Starvingforschiit

bpiotrow13 said:


> Do You know the type? As for sparkling and clickingsome noises when starting may be normal, do not know how noisy it was in Your case?


These are the tubes. Russian 6kk4 I think. 

So the mullard were sparking as if they were going to set on fire. The clicks were way louder than normal and I could see literal sparks and it seemed like it was gonna set on fire that was my instinct. 

Would the slight voltage change from my UK socket be an issue?


----------



## bpiotrow13

I does not seem Your La Figaro accepts 6sn7. As for sparks I have not experienced anything like that. I would defer to others experience.

Check if all tubes/cables are properly installed. If the amp is European voltage there should be no problem with UK socket.


----------



## Galapac

hp4fun said:


> 339 or 339i?
> 
> 339i can only use 6sj7.


That is you issue @Starvingforschiit , you cannot use your 6SN7 tubes in the 339i. They use 6SJ7 and equivalents. Search back in this thread for proper tubes.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

bpiotrow13 said:


> I does not seem Your La Figaro accepts 6sn7. As for sparks I have not experienced anything like that. I would defer to others experience.
> 
> Check if all tubes/cables are properly installed. If the amp is European voltage there should be no problem with UK socket.


Yes thanks mate, I will sell those tubes off and get some new ones. 

I am thinking I potentially had them seated wrong as well. I know the mullard are compatable.

Also, yes, I thought that as well with the voltage. I will wait for others advice before turning it on and making a very expensive mistake. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

Galapac said:


> That is you issue @Starvingforschiit , you cannot use your 6SN7 tubes in the 339i. They use 6SJ7 and equivalents. Search back in this thread for proper tubes.


Thanks I will do mate. Hopefully the sparks don't mean anything as well, but it was pretty worrying.


----------



## Galapac

Here is a good start in the link below.
Member @UntilThen putvthis together showing different combinations he used when he had the amp,
He is a well respected member on here who does a LOT of tube/amp rolling and many of us live through his experiences. 😁
Please be aware some of the driver tubes (the outside ones) may need adapters But RCA 5693 and any 6SJ7 is a direct plug in.

I would not use the tube if it is sparking. Are both doing it as it looks like lightning in a bottle? It can blow a component in the amp if the tube is damaged. Be careful and use the stock tubes if you do not have any other 6AS7/6080 tubes handy.

Post in thread 'La Figaro 339'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13657762


----------



## Starvingforschiit

Galapac said:


> Here is a good start in the link below.
> Member @UntilThen putvthis together showing different combinations he used when he had the amp,
> He is a well respected member on here who does a LOT of tube/amp rolling and many of us live through his experiences. 😁
> Please be aware some of the driver tubes (the outside ones) may need adapters But RCA 5693 and any 6SJ7 is a direct plug in.
> ...


Thanks I will read up today. Where would I buy an adapter if I need one as well? 

Also, yes they both did it like that. It was like lightning ye, the tube looks the same as before strangely but I'm no expert. 

The thing is, I was using the tubes before so I think it was something with the amp rather than the tubes. They were also 60 pound each so for them to be broken now is a bit depressing as they are only a couple months old to me. I can use the stock ones but I invested in these recently. Is there any chance they are fine or am I just being hopeful?


----------



## Galapac

Starvingforschiit said:


> Thanks I will read up today. Where would I buy an adapter if I need one as well?
> 
> Also, yes they both did it like that. It was like lightning ye, the tube looks the same as before strangely but I'm no expert.
> 
> The thing is, I was using the tubes before so I think it was something with the amp rather than the tubes. They were also 60 pound each so for them to be broken now is a bit depressing as they are only a couple months old to me. I can use the stock ones but I invested in these recently. Is there any chance they are fine or am I just being hopeful?


Adapters you can get either on eBay or from a member here on Head-Fi named @Deyan.

I would go back and try your 6080s in your Darkvoice if you still have it.
If the stock tubes work in the 339i without sparking, then it may be the tubes unfortunately.

I had a 6080wb tubes spark purple lightning after I had dropped it and it fried a capacitor in my Euforia that needed fixing so be careful.

If you are having issues and cannot use the preamp out I guess it would be best to send back.
If you got from Shenzen audio then the replacement shouldn’t take to long if hey have the stock but supply chains the way they are these days there might be a delay. 

It really is a great amp if you didn’t have these issues. I like this amp so much I have 2 of them. One is in my office and the other powers my vinyl record player with the preamp out.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

Galapac said:


> Adapters you can get either on eBay or from a member here on Head-Fi named @Deyan.
> 
> I would go back and try your 6080s in your Darkvoice if you still have it.
> If the stock tubes work in the 339i without sparking, then it may be the tubes unfortunately.
> ...


Hey, thanks for the suggestion.

So I just put the 6080 in the darkvoice and it started to spark again. So those tubes must indeed be fried. I am a bit apprehensive to put the stock tubes in the Figaro now as I am sure it was the amp that did them in.

I should return it, but I have to pay postage and it takes a month so ill try everything I can to not do that for now, but I will if I need to. I was listening last night and it was amazing. I actually was using it for about 30 minutes, came back a couple hours later and the tubes fried. Very strange.


----------



## Josh76

I would recommend trying the stock tubes again, tubes can die after a short period of use, it’s happened to me too. Of course a bad tube can damage the amp so sending back is the safest option. But the worst thing is the amp will damage the stock tubes which you don’t care about since you need to send it back anyways?


----------



## Starvingforschiit

Josh76 said:


> I would recommend trying the stock tubes again, tubes can die after a short period of use, it’s happened to me too. Of course a bad tube can damage the amp so sending back is the safest option. But the worst thing is the amp will damage the stock tubes which you don’t care about since you need to send it back anyways?


Can't disagree with your logic, they seem to be working fine. Interesting. Maybe I just got really unlucky with those tubes.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Starvingforschiit said:


> Can't disagree with your logic, they seem to be working fine. Interesting. Maybe I just got really unlucky with those tubes.


Always double check if everything is properly installed. A tube wrongly inserted may burn in together with the amp..

Maybe trying tubes not requiring adapters will be easier first. Go through the link provided in the post above.

And good luck! La figaro is really a good amp


----------



## Starvingforschiit

bpiotrow13 said:


> Always double check if everythink is properly installed. A tube wrongly inserted may burn in together with the amp..
> 
> Maybe trying tubes not requiring adapters will be easier first. Go through the link provided in the post above.
> 
> And good luck! La figaro is really a good amp


Thanks mate. Listening now, and even with the stock tubes its so much better than my Darkvoice with more expensive tubes in it.

Next step is getting a new motherboard with Spdif, would an adapter be worth it or would it degrage quality?


----------



## bpiotrow13

Starvingforschiit said:


> Next step is getting a new motherboard with Spdif, would an adapter be worth it or would it degrage quality?


You mean motherboard for a computer?Are You using computer as a streamer to external dac? If so maybe instead of changing motherboard it may make sense to go for a  USB to Spdif converter. I have Matrix SPDIF and it works wery well.


----------



## UntilThen

Galapac said:


> Here is a good start in the link below.
> Member @UntilThen putvthis together showing different combinations he used when he had the amp,
> He is a well respected member on here who does a LOT of tube/amp rolling and many of us live through his experiences. 😁
> Please be aware some of the driver tubes (the outside ones) may need adapters But RCA 5693 and any 6SJ7 is a direct plug in.
> ...



2017 seems such a long time ago.  I still kept all the tubes and adapters with the intention to get another 339i later but it might not eventuate.


----------



## Josh76

On the topic of spdif I’m a big fan of the Pi2AES, great sound quality and keeps it separate from your computer.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

II


bpiotrow13 said:


> You mean motherboard for a computer?Are You using computer as a streamer to external dac? If so maybe instead of changing motherboard it may make sense to go for a  USB to Spdif converter. I have Matrix SPDIF and it works wery well.


I am indeed. I have a 3080 powered pc that I use a lot and that's connected to my audio rig. I will definitely get a pi solution when I move. However, at the minute I have a flat where my gaming pc is besides my TV setup connected to my floorstanders, so 90 percent of my listening is through my gaming pc. Headphones or speakers.

For that price, it would work out better to get a new motherboard with spdif as I am not averse to an upgrade anyway. Thanks though, those units looks really sick.


----------



## simmconn

A friend of mine (who also frequented this thread) recently brought me a 339i with hum issue to look into. I spent some time doing measurement and modifications. The resulting improvement was pretty significant. I hope the analysis and mods here can help other head-fiers to troubleshoot similar problems. It was done in a hurry and no pictures were taken. Some pictures below are from a fellow Head-fier here, hopefully he/she wouldn't mind.

Initial measurement shows the audio band noise to be at 1.5mV (max vol) and 1.2mV (min vol), mostly power-line related, which is borderline as a high-impedance headphone amp, and is not acceptable as a pre-amp. 






Three major factors contribute to the hum:

Wire routing
AC heater supply
HV supply noise

Wire routing
The 3 major routing problems are highlighted in the picture below. The green line is the input-output loop. The power trans is offset in the loop, and the leakage flux cannot cancel out very well. For the shielded wires, the designer chose to connect only one end of the shield to ground, trying to avoid a ground loop. But the loop is still there, and the induced noise is applied to the signal line now that the ground is disconnected.

The cyan line is the output loop. It also picks up stray magnetic field leaked from the trans, and added it directly to the output.

The red line is the AC heater supply line. The designer seems to know how to twist the AC heater supply lines properly from the trans to the LED board, then changed to straight parallel lines pretty far apart from each other, a clear no-no for routing AC heater supplies.





To fix the wiring issue, the input and output wires were re-arranged into a "Y" topology, minimizing the area of the loop . I had to use new input cables as the old one was glued to the chassis. Both ends of the shield are now connected to ground. The ground connection between the input and output at the rear RCA connector PCB are cut, but the left and right channels still share the same ground. The big filter capacitors were moved slightly to make room for the cables to pass in between.




The excess ground wires were removed (see red crosses). The two red circles indicate unwanted connections between the ground wire and the mounting screws at those locations. Insulating tubes can be added to the mounting standoff to avoid making contact to the wire. The output wire from the 6080 to the load resistors are replaced with shielded wires, with both ends of the shield grounded at the closest locations (dotted lines). Two small patches of copper are exposed on the load resistor PCB near the mounting screws for the ground connection.
A long and thick black wire is added from the common ground of the headphone connector to one of the chassis ground points.





2. AC heater supply
The AC heater supply is the secondary contributor to the hum issue. There is always some coupling from the heater to the cathode. It changes from tube to tube, and may change as tubes age. I prefer a regulated DC heater supply over 'lifted' and/or center-tapped AC heater. However, the heater voltage from the power trans doesn't provide enough headroom for a regulator, so I made a compromise and only changed the 6SJ7 heater to DC. The original heater voltage was too high (7V) and not good for tube life. Resistors are added to bring both heaters down to 6.3V. 

3. HV supply filtering
The designer did a good job filtering the HV supply with multiple stages of RCs. The resulting noise at the 6080 anode was about 140uV. Considering that most of it would still make it to the output, I changed one resistor to an electronic filter (a.k.a. capacitor multiplier). This reduced the HV power supply noise to below 40uV. An IGBT was used because I had a few lying around. Most high-voltage MOSFET should work just fine.





The result of the above mods is that the audio-band noise reduced to about 60uV, a 26dB improvement in signal-to-noise ratio.





The designer should get credit for finding a nice combination between the 6AS7G/6080 and the 6SJ7 in an unconventional triode connection. We can see that their 2nd order harmonic canceled out quite well until more than 10Vrms of output voltage into a 300 ohm load. This unit looks to be optimized for 300 ohm load, as higher (100k) or lower load would significantly degrade the THD performance.  

If we take 10V as the rated max output voltage, the 100dB signal to noise ratio quoted in the spec requires the noise level at about 100uV. This unit originally didn't meet the spec, but can now pass with sufficient margin.  

Further improvements:
There are things we could do to further reduce the hum, to the 20uV range that works comfortably as a preamp. First would be a DC heater supply. If we connect two heater windings in series, there would be enough headroom for a regulated DC heater supply. The downside is that it would also add about 8W to the heat dissipation.

The second would be adding a copper shorting ring to the power trans to reduce the leakage flux. A significant part of the remaining hum comes from the leakage flux hitting the 6SJ7 tube directly. Using a metal tube helps a bit.


----------



## africanus

Amazing post @simmconn. Saved for modifying my own amplifier. Thanks!


----------



## Pansbjorne

So the 339i will not work with 6SN7 tubes?


----------



## hp4fun

simmconn said:


> A friend of mine (who also frequented this thread) recently brought me a 339i with hum issue to look into. I spent some time doing measurement and modifications. The resulting improvement was pretty significant. I hope the analysis and mods here can help other head-fiers to troubleshoot similar problems. It was done in a hurry and no pictures were taken. Some pictures below are from a fellow Head-fier here, hopefully he/she wouldn't mind.
> 
> Initial measurement shows the audio band noise to be at 1.5mV (max vol) and 1.2mV (min vol), mostly power-line related, which is borderline as a high-impedance headphone amp, and is not acceptable as a pre-amp.
> 
> ...



I recently have my 339i modified by my friend. I believe the idea is quite similar and he ended up with 30db reduction in the hum!


----------



## simmconn

Pansbjorne said:


> So the 339i will not work with 6SN7 tubes?


No, not directly. The 339i has the 6SJ7 in a non-conventional triode connection (G2 and G3 as anode, original anode to GND as shield). The triode-connected 6SJ7 comes close to the characteristics of a 6J5 (half of a 6SN7). You could build an adapter to convert a 6J5 to a 6SJ7 in the 339i. The gain is a little higher with 6J5, but 6J5 seems to be more linear so the distortion-canceling with 6080 doesn't work as nicely as a 6SJ7.  Theoretically, you can also build an adapter from half a 6SN7 to 6SJ7 for the 339i.

Another issue is that the 6J5 and 6SJ7 both have heater rated at 6.3V, 0.3A, but the 6SN7's heater is rated at twice the power, 6.3V, 0.6A. The heater winding in the power trans will have a heavier load if you use a 6SN7. I'm not sure about the originally designed current capacity of the heater winding, but going over is generally not recommended.


----------



## hp4fun

Listening the HE1000se + 339i now (with classical 5693 + 5998). Great for various genres from classical to vocal to rock. 

With 339i, HE1000se is more enjoyable than the THX amps. It is overall a better can than Verite Open, which I also enjoy in a different way.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> With 339i, HE1000se is more enjoyable than the THX amps. It is overall a better can than Verite Open, which I also enjoy in a different way.


Interesting that planar HP plays well with OTL amp. Could You elaborate a bit more why it is better than verite open?


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> Interesting that planar HP plays well with OTL amp. Could You elaborate a bit more why it is better than verite open?



Just a different taste and different setup. HE1000se works quite well without any EQ, and the VO needs some EQ for different genres. 

For example VO works quite well on pop/rock without EQ, but I have to use the crinacle EQ to enjoy classical music.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Just a different taste and different setup. HE1000se works quite well without any EQ, and the VO needs some EQ for different genres.
> 
> For example VO works quite well on pop/rock without EQ, but I have to use the crinacle EQ to enjoy classical music.


Interesting. What exactly You aim to achieve with EQ? (Eg More treble, less bass?)


----------



## hp4fun (Nov 5, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Interesting. What exactly You aim to achieve with EQ? (Eg More treble, less bass?)



Bring the string back to life. Basically bump up 1k-2k hz.

Ps, Lcd-3 is worst but the v shape (and the kicks) is so memorable.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Being the string back to life. Basically bump up 1k-2k hz.


Thanks, it seems all is subjective i like verite as they are


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks, it seems all is subjective i like verite as they are



It is definitely personal!

One thing I noticed is that HE1000se has almost no tonality change when I apply different EQ presets (from crinacle, etc). I guess HE1000se is more neutral (or Harman like) than VO. I use SoundSource on Mac if this matters.


----------



## hp4fun

I just reinvented the wheel --- or more precisely, I rediscovered that 5693+7236 on 339i are great for classical music after a few hours rolling and pad switching etc. Then I searched the history and found this was repeated a few times in the past years. Oh my.....


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> I just reinvented the wheel --- or more precisely, I rediscovered that 5693+7236 on 339i are great for classical music after a few hours rolling and pad switching etc. Then I searched the history and found this was repeated a few times in the past years. Oh my.....


7236 is rather solid state sounding, I guess 5693 is warmer (never heard it)?


----------



## adeadcrab

bpiotrow13 said:


> 7236 is rather solid state sounding, I guess 5693 is warmer (never heard it)?


5693 is a little more relaxed and warm, yes. At least compared to 6SJ7GT mesh!


----------



## hp4fun

adeadcrab said:


> 5693 is a little more relaxed and warm, yes. At least compared to 6SJ7GT mesh!



Yes. 5693 feels "constrained" when pairing with CV4079 but does add some warmth to 7236, which is on the analytical side.


----------



## adeadcrab

Tubes for HD800S? They are arriving this week and I know the lf339i will drive them like a champ - I'm thinking a clean OTL setup with the Cetron 7236 and 6SJ7GT Mesh - will this be warm enough for the HD800S? Otherwise I may try Bendix 6080WB + 5693, or even the GE 6ASJA + 5693/ random 6SJ7WGT


----------



## bpiotrow13

adeadcrab said:


> Tubes for HD800S? They are arriving this week and I know the lf339i will drive them like a champ - I'm thinking a clean OTL setup with the Cetron 7236 and 6SJ7GT Mesh - will this be warm enough for the HD800S? Otherwise I may try Bendix 6080WB + 5693, or even the GE 6ASJA + 5693/ random 6SJ7WGT


Try RCA6as7g. Many do not like it, but i personally enjoyed it with 6sj7gt mesh.


----------



## hp4fun

Solving the noise issue by $8 copper adapter from Homedepot.

This isolates the tube and reduce the noise significantly. Credit to @simmconn and also noticed 5693 has a significant lower noise level than others (especially EF86).


----------



## tintinsnowydog

adeadcrab said:


> Tubes for HD800S? They are arriving this week and I know the lf339i will drive them like a champ - I'm thinking a clean OTL setup with the Cetron 7236 and 6SJ7GT Mesh - will this be warm enough for the HD800S? Otherwise I may try Bendix 6080WB + 5693, or even the GE 6ASJA + 5693/ random 6SJ7WGT





bpiotrow13 said:


> Try RCA6as7g. Many do not like it, but i personally enjoyed it with 6sj7gt mesh.


Seconded for the RCA6AS7G. One of my favourite pairings with my HD800, the warmth balanced out very nicely with the HD800, I dont feel you lose much detail if at all. Another option to try if you have it is the GEC 6080, will give even more liquid mids. EF86 would be a good choice for inputs with both I think


----------



## adeadcrab

tintinsnowydog said:


> Seconded for the RCA6AS7G. One of my favourite pairings with my HD800, the warmth balanced out very nicely with the HD800, I dont feel you lose much detail if at all. Another option to try if you have it is the GEC 6080, will give even more liquid mids. EF86 would be a good choice for inputs with both I think


All 3 I don't have  I think GE 6AS7GA is similar to RCA 6AS7G..

Thanks guys


----------



## tintinsnowydog

adeadcrab said:


> All 3 I don't have  I think GE 6AS7GA is similar to RCA 6AS7G..
> 
> Thanks guys


Send me a PM- might be able to help you out with that


----------



## adeadcrab

tintinsnowydog said:


> Send me a PM- might be able to help you out with that


Some other time -- the Fiio M11 Plus is calling my name!!!


----------



## Pansbjorne

Does anyone know if it's possible to make the 339i work with 6sn7 tubes?


----------



## simmconn

Pansbjorne said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to make the 339i work with 6sn7 tubes?



So you are not happy with my answer?


----------



## Pansbjorne

simmconn said:


> So you are not happy with my answer?


Ngl I forgot lol. But I guess I'm looking for a way to get around the heater issue.


----------



## simmconn

I'd just go for it. The added heater current is 0.3A, which is only about 10% of the nominal for a 6080 plus a 6SJ7. It's not going to set your amp in fire. Besides, the heater voltage from the trans is too high to begin with. Adding a bit more load helps taming it down a little bit.


----------



## Pansbjorne

simmconn said:


> I'd just go for it. The added heater current is 0.3A, which is only about 10% of the nominal for a 6080 plus a 6SJ7. It's not going to set your amp in fire. Besides, the heater voltage from the trans is too high to begin with. Adding a bit more load helps taming it down a little bit.


I'll give it a try. Sounds like if somethings goin bad it shouldn't be too hard to notice?


----------



## simmconn

You can monitor the temperature of the trans at the same spot before and after the added heater loading (i.e. with 6SJ7 vs with 6SN7+adapter) to see any difference.


----------



## beeexman

I am using Philips (Mullard) 6080 tubes now. What is the difference between the 6080 and 7623 tubes? They look very similar


----------



## hp4fun

Fun never ends! I painted the tube shield in black but I was dismayed by my crafting in general, so one day when I was buying stationary in Target and found this pencil box. Works perfectly!


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Fun never ends! I painted the tube shield in black but I was dismayed by my crafting in general, so one day when I was buying stationary in Target and found this pencil box. Works perfectly!


Looks nice! From whom You need to protect the tubes?


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 18, 2021)

beeexman said:


> I am using Philips (Mullard) 6080 tubes now. What is the difference between the 6080 and 7623 tubes? They look very similar


Good question, i have had no idea there are 7623)


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> Looks nice! From whom You need to protect the tubes?



Oh, for lowering the noise due to the electronic field created by the cables below the tubes (339i does not have a proper shield)


----------



## hp4fun

beeexman said:


> I am using Philips (Mullard) 6080 tubes now. What is the difference between the 6080 and 7623 tubes? They look very similar



7236 (and not 7623 ) is a medium gain tube and 6080 is a low gain. There are a few discussions in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/


----------



## Pansbjorne

Does any metal work?


hp4fun said:


> Fun never ends! I painted the tube shield in black but I was dismayed by my crafting in general, so one day when I was buying stationary in Target and found this pencil box. Works perfectly!


----------



## hp4fun

Pansbjorne said:


> Does any metal work?



Any. I tried copper and steel, and wanted mesh because of the heat.


----------



## mordy

Pansbjorne said:


> Does any metal work?


It is called a Faraday cage and anything metal will do. (Obviously audiophile grade gold plated unobtanium will work the best - This is a joke)).
As far as I know a top cover is not needed  but based on my expirements the results are better if you ground the enclosure to an exposed metal point on the chassis of the amp.
Being frugal I found a no cost solution - took an old window metal mesh screen and cut out a piece and folded it into a rectangle. Used two binder clips to keep it together and an alligator clip lead for ground.
It did help for hum from the tubes but with certain tubes I could not eliminate it completely. Still, using the cage, the hum was lowered and playing music mostly masked the hum. YMMV





You can cut the mesh to size for your amp and I am sure that there are more elegant methods to keep it together etc, but this is just to show the concept.
Have fun!


----------



## Pansbjorne

mordy said:


> It is called a Faraday cage and anything metal will do. (Obviously audiophile grade gold plated unobtanium will work the best - This is a joke)).
> As far as I know a top cover is not needed  but based on my expirements the results are better if you ground the enclosure to an exposed metal point on the chassis of the amp.
> Being frugal I found a no cost solution - took an old window metal mesh screen and cut out a piece and folded it into a rectangle. Used two binder clips to keep it together and an alligator clip lead for ground.
> It did help for hum from the tubes but with certain tubes I could not eliminate it completely. Still, using the cage, the hum was lowered and playing music mostly masked the hum. YMMV
> ...


I was just gonna use some like , copper mesh like you use for rats lol


----------



## mordy

Pansbjorne said:


> I was just gonna use some like , copper mesh like you use for rats lol


Don’t forget to tie the tail to ground!


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> 7236 (and not 7623 ) is a medium gain tube and 6080 is a low gain.


oh 7236 is a bit solid state sounding. 6080 I used to have were warm.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> Oh, for lowering the noise due to the electronic field created by the cables below the tubes (339i does not have a proper shield)


Interesting, I did not know it is the puropse, I thought it was only for protection.


----------



## beeexman

hp4fun said:


> A 7236 (és nem a 7623 ) közepes erősségű, a 6080 pedig alacsony erősségű. Van néhány megbeszélés itt: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-6as7g-tube-rollers-here.410326/


hahh -- 7623 yess..


----------



## beeexman (Nov 19, 2021)

mordy said:


> It is called a Faraday cage and anything metal will do. (Obviously audiophile grade gold plated unobtanium will work the best - This is a joke)).
> As far as I know a top cover is not needed  but based on my expirements the results are better if you ground the enclosure to an exposed metal point on the chassis of the amp.
> Being frugal I found a no cost solution - took an old window metal mesh screen and cut out a piece and folded it into a rectangle. Used two binder clips to keep it together and an alligator clip lead for ground.
> It did help for hum from the tubes but with certain tubes I could not eliminate it completely. Still, using the cage, the hum was lowered and playing music mostly masked the hum. YMMV
> ...


I find this volume-independent rather loud electric hum to be tiring. It sounds clear in quiet parts, and I think it tires the brain even when the music suppresses it. The brain’s „sound processor” handles it even when it blends into the music. Listening to clear music is much less tiring than having a background buzz.

In my standard speaker tube amplifiers (Audio Note SORO and Audio Innovation 500), this is not audible, although the distance between the tubes is no greater. They somehow solve this problem. My Audio Note E spx speaker is extremely sensitive, but it doesn't hiss at normal volume like the 339i.

Now I’m making some grounded Faraday cage too.


----------



## Djankie

Have any of you paired these with ZMF headphones ? How do they match?


----------



## Shinsengumi

Djankie said:


> Have any of you paired these with ZMF headphones ? How do they match?


I have La Figaro and ZMF VC and they pair really good. The sound is holographic, big and lifelike. But I haven’t done an amp-journey with VC so it’s hard for me to give any references.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Nov 20, 2021)

Djankie said:


> Have any of you paired these with ZMF headphones ? How do they match?


ZMF headphones really shine with OTL amps. I have tried Eikon and Verite open with OTL's and they souded wonderful.


----------



## hp4fun

Djankie said:


> Have any of you paired these with ZMF headphones ? How do they match?


I have the VO and love it on 339i. 

Here is the problem: I like to use tungsol 6sj7gt mesh with it, but these tubes hum! You need to buy maybe 5-6 in total and finally nail a pair that hum least. 

It is not a problem for 5693 though, and 5693 pairs well with 5998.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> I have the VO and love it on 339i.
> 
> Here is the problem: I like to use tungsol 6sj7gt mesh with it, but these tubes hum! You need to buy maybe 5-6 in total and finally nail a pair that hum least.
> 
> It is not a problem for 5693 though, and 5693 pairs well with 5998.


My pair of TS 6sj7 mesh was silent with La Figaro as i remember, so maybe it is power tubes related?


----------



## hp4fun

I got a pair of Raytheon 6SJ7GT from ebay. Despite I am not aware of Raytheon has mesh 6SJ7 *and* they are made in Japan *and* they are shorter (you can see there is no gap between the mesh and base), they are quite silent and sounds nice.


----------



## bpiotrow13

hp4fun said:


> I got a pair of Raytheon 6SJ7GT from ebay. Despite I am not aware of Raytheon has mesh 6SJ7 *and* they are made in Japan *and* they are shorter (you can see there is no gap between the mesh and base), they are quite silent and sounds nice.


Good, it is surprising we still discover new tubes thay are older than most of us)


----------



## hp4fun

bpiotrow13 said:


> Good, it is surprising we still discover new tubes thay are older than most of us)



The mesh of this Raytheon / Japan 6SJ7GT is slightly different from the TS -- bigger grid, and bit more rough in surface.


----------



## hp4fun

New question: temperature.

I used two sets: 6SJ7GT+7236 and 5693+5998. While both sets have the same specs (voltage / current) on paper, the former makes 339i hotter than the latter. I can still feel a bit cool when I touch the front panel when I use 5693+5998.

Any insights?


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> New question: temperature.
> 
> I used two sets: 6SJ7GT+7236 and 5693+5998. While both sets have the same specs (voltage / current) on paper, the former makes 339i hotter than the latter. I can still feel a bit cool when I touch the front panel when I use 5693+5998.
> 
> Any insights?



Answering my own question (at least one possibility).

7236 is shorter. 

I used a tube socket saver and lifted the 7236 to higher, and the body temp dropped about 10-20F. Now they are comparable.

I am now trying to find a CPU heatsink and see if it further reduces the temp. One benefit is the plastic smells get worse when the temp is higher.


----------



## Pansbjorne (Dec 11, 2021)

So I got a set of 6sn7 adapters and a set of 6sn7 tubes. The tubes light up, but theres no sound. Anyone have ideas on troubleshooting? Unfortunately I only got 1 set of 6sn7's to test with..


----------



## hp4fun

Pansbjorne said:


> So I got a set of 6sn7 adapters, the tubes light up, but theres no sound. Anyone have ideas on troubleshooting? Unfortunately I only got 1 set of 6sn7's to test with..



Make sure it accepts 6sn7. Some 339 and almost all 339i only takes 6sj7.


----------



## Pansbjorne

hp4fun said:


> Make sure it accepts 6sn7. Some 339 and almost all 339i only takes 6sj7.



That's what the adapters were for.


----------



## Galapac (Dec 11, 2021)

I don’t think there was a 6SN7 adapter for the 339i…

Driver adapters that are available…There are 5879 to 6SJ7, EF80 to 6SJ7, EF86 to 6SJ7, 6J7 to 6SJ7…

There are others for the power tubes as well, a great one being A2293 to 6AS7.


----------



## Pansbjorne

Galapac said:


> I don’t think there was a 6SN7 adapter for the 339i…
> 
> Driver adapters that are available…There are 5879 to 6SJ7, EF80 to 6SJ7, EF86 to 6SJ7, 6J7 to 6SJ7…
> 
> There are others for the power tubes as well, a great one being A2293 to 6AS7.


I had them made by Deyan, but perhaps there's a reason there isn't a usual conversion to take 6sn7


----------



## Galapac

Deyan has made adapters for me as well.
Did he know it was for the 339i?
I’m not sure if a 6SN7 can be used but others on this thread may know more.

@tintinsnowydog
@xmdkq
@telecaster


----------



## Pansbjorne

I didn't mention the 339i specifically, but said my amp used 6sj7 and checked in this thread before


----------



## hp4fun

@simmconn once mentioned that the 339i used a slightly different way of connecting the pins, so maybe the standard way of making the adapter may not work quite well?


----------



## simmconn

Pansbjorne said:


> I didn't mention the 339i specifically, but said my amp used 6sj7 and checked in this thread before


There are many ways to build an adapter from 6SN7 to the 6SJ7 for the 339i. You can show your vendor the schematic I included in my post. He'll be able to verify if the adapter was done correctly or not. Or, you can measure how the adapter was wired using a multimeter, and we can see what went wrong.


----------



## Pansbjorne

simmconn said:


> There are many ways to build an adapter from 6SN7 to the 6SJ7 for the 339i. You can show your vendor the schematic I included in my post. He'll be able to verify if the adapter was done correctly or not. Or, you can measure how the adapter was wired using a multimeter, and we can see what went wrong.


Yep, that seems to be it. So fyi to anyone looking to do the same: make sure to include this schematic!


----------



## Galapac

Pansbjorne said:


> Yep, that seems to be it. So fyi to anyone looking to do the same: make sure to include this schematic!


Crap. Can you send the adapters back or can you rewire them yourself? Deyan is good but the shipping takes a bit of time, especially back and forth.


----------



## Pansbjorne

Galapac said:


> Crap. Can you send the adapters back or can you rewire them yourself? Deyan is good but the shipping takes a bit of time, especially back and forth.


Unfortunately not, but he offered to make me a new set! Though, just to be fair I'm gonna cover materials/shipping.


----------



## Pansbjorne

Dumb question, but what exactly are the boxes on the LF339?


----------



## tintinsnowydog

The 6SJ7 is a pentode and is strapped as a triode I believe in this design, the 6SN7 is a dual triode so potentially could also be strapped to a single triode and used in the driver position via an adapter. Not sure how it would sound though, as the operating point would likely be different. 


Pansbjorne said:


> Dumb question, but what exactly are the boxes on the LF339?


The old version with 3 boxes on top, the left and right boxes house the left and right transformers. The middle box contains the output capacitors.


----------



## hp4fun

Looks like a fair price of 339i if it is working fine.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224713143756


----------



## simmconn

tintinsnowydog said:


> The 6SJ7 is a pentode and is strapped as a triode I believe in this design, the 6SN7 is a dual triode so potentially could also be strapped to a single triode and used in the driver position via an adapter. Not sure how it would sound though, as the operating point would likely be different.
> 
> The old version with 3 boxes on top, the left and right boxes house the left and right transformers. The middle box contains the output capacitors.


As I mentioned in my post the 6SJ7 triode-strapped in the 339i comes close in characteristics to a 6J5 which is half of the 6SN7. To build an adapter for the 6SN7 to be used on the 339i, only one triode should be connected. Paralleling two triode for one would shift the operating point quite a bit lower which would affect the max output voltage.


----------



## hp4fun

I wanted to sell some Tung Sol mesh 6SJ7gt. They were mostly bought NOS and have 6-7 of them. Honestly some have hums with my CV4079 (but only with CV4079), so I did not use them often.

Since I don't have a tester, I am not comfortable of selling them on forum / ebay. But I just want to check if there is any interest in this thread because we can always make some arrangements for the common interest of 339i -- e.g., for an active member here you can take them and have fun, and always happy to refund / pay later.

Thinking of $25/tube including shipping.


----------



## hp4fun

Not directly related to 339i, but I somehow am torn between the sound I like (but easily fatigue) and the "effortless" listening when I switch tubes on it. 

I used to believe this is because of the bass (or getting older!), but recently I suspect that the ear is more tiring when more upper-mid+lower-treble is present. This makes some genre more alive and present (e.g., strings, vocal) but also could pierce the ear. Sometimes people call it too "intense". 

A typical example might be Beyerdynamic T1. Sounds bright and this is the first time I feel pain in the ear. 

That said, bass might still hurt -- e.g., LCD-3 level bass


----------



## Pansbjorne

So what are yalls favorite headphone pairings with the 339? Been looking for options to replace my auteur.


----------



## Shinsengumi

Pansbjorne said:


> So what are yalls favorite headphone pairings with the 339? Been looking for options to replace my auteur.


ZMF Verite Closed😉


----------



## Pansbjorne

Shinsengumi said:


> ZMF Verite Closed😉


Been thinking about it, but idk if I'm ready to break 2k quite yet lol


----------



## hp4fun

Pansbjorne said:


> Been thinking about it, but idk if I'm ready to break 2k quite yet lol



For open hp, I (and some others in this thread) like HE-560 and you can get them at $250 from Adorama now.

Of course I like my VO and HEkse on it, but yes it hs hard to justify the 10x price tag.


----------



## Pansbjorne

I finally got the fixed set of 6sj7 to 6sn7 adapters. The transformer seems like <10 F hotter with 6sn7's. Though, measuring inside the metal in the grate in the middle gives a 20 - 50 F hotter. Other than that, seems to run just fine.


----------



## Galapac

If anyone is interested I am selling a La Figaro 33i amp with some extra tubes...

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/la-figaro-339i-with-extra-tubes.19627/


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Is there an EU source for a new 339?


----------



## triod750

gimmeheadroom said:


> Is there an EU source for a new 339?


https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/sede...27.html?search_query=la figaro&fast_search=fs


----------



## gimmeheadroom

triod750 said:


> https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/sede...27.html?search_query=la figaro&fast_search=fs


Thank you! I found it after I asked, of course. If I had not asked, I would not have found it 

Anyway, I decided not to buy it for now.


----------



## cobrabucket

Does the 339i use a balanced XLR port for the headphones in the front? It looks like one that can work with either 6.35mm or XLR. Thanks.


----------



## hp4fun

cobrabucket said:


> Does the 339i use a balanced XLR port for the headphones in the front? It looks like one that can work with either 6.35mm or XLR. Thanks.


it is just 6.35mm, with a locking component that I have never used it once


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 9, 2022)

cobrabucket said:


> Does the 339i use a balanced XLR port for the headphones in the front? It looks like one that can work with either 6.35mm or XLR. Thanks.


It looks to me as a standard combo jack that will work with both and that's what the site seems to say. But I don't have the amp to verify.

The amp is dual mono, so theoretically it could really work in pseudo balanced mode rather than just converting the pinout to balanced.


----------



## Djankie (Feb 13, 2022)

My EF86 tubes are getting microphonic. I need to replace them do you guys have any suggestions? 

I wonder if I should try a 5693 instead of the EF86.


----------



## Galapac

The 5693 is a good choice, or a mesh 6SJ7.
I always liked the EF86 in the amp though, you could always get another set.


----------



## hp4fun

Djankie said:


> My EF86 tubes are getting microphonic. I need to replace them do you guys have any suggestions?
> 
> I wonder if I should try a 5693 instead of the EF86.



What’s your driver tube? 5693 can be great for some but not necessarily good for others (eg gec?)


----------



## Shinsengumi

Galapac said:


> The 5693 is a good choice, or a mesh 6SJ7.
> I always liked the EF86 in the amp though, you could always get another set.


I see that you have both La Figaro and Euforia. What would you say are the differences?


----------



## Galapac

I would say the biggest difference would be that it's hard to beat the bass of the La Figaro. It is also a warmer amp compared to Euforia.
Euforia tends to lean more to the neutral side and can also reveal bad recordings more than La Figaro.

The 339i is just a fun, listen all day amp. I use the Euforia at work in my office where it seems to fit best.


----------



## Shinsengumi

Galapac said:


> I would say the biggest difference would be that it's hard to beat the bass of the La Figaro. It is also a warmer amp compared to Euforia.
> Euforia tends to lean more to the neutral side and can also reveal bad recordings more than La Figaro.
> 
> The 339i is just a fun, listen all day amp. I use the Euforia at work in my office where it seems to fit best.


Thank you for sharing! It sounds like La Figaro is the one for me. I really like the bass in my set up.


----------



## Djankie

Galapac said:


> I would say the biggest difference would be that it's hard to beat the bass of the La Figaro. It is also a warmer amp compared to Euforia.
> Euforia tends to lean more to the neutral side and can also reveal bad recordings more than La Figaro.
> 
> The 339i is just a fun, listen all day amp. I use the Euforia at work in my office where it seems to fit best.



Good to know. I was wondering what my next upgrade would be in my chain (in a year give or take).

I love bass and wil definitely keep la Figaro  339.


----------



## adeadcrab

Djankie said:


> My EF86 tubes are getting microphonic. I need to replace them do you guys have any suggestions?
> 
> I wonder if I should try a 5693 instead of the EF86.


5693 are one of the quieter driver tubes for LF339i.


----------



## Shinsengumi

Any tube recommendations? I have Cetron 7236, RCA 6AS7, Svetlana C 6AS7G, GE 6AS7GA, Sylvania 6080, RCA 6080, Sylvania 6SJ7GT, Telefunken EF86, Siemens EF80.

Out of this bunch I like RCA 6AS7G with Sylvania 6SJ7GT and ZMF VC and Chord Hugo2 och 2Go. When I had Chord Mojo Cetron 7236 was better. Now with Hugo2 I find RCA 6AS7 lusher and warmer which I really like. I like the bigger soundstage and more punchier sound of the Cetron 7236 but for longer listening session I found them to be a bit tiring.

I like full-bodied sound with big soundstage. Therefore it sounds like Philips 6SJ7WGT can be a great option which seems to have big soundstage and a holographic sound. Tung sol/Chatham 6080 seems to have big thumping bass. Chatham 6AS7G seems to have better control and space imagination than RCA 6AS7G. Even though Tung sol 5998 seems like a holy grail I am beginning to believe that it is not for me.  

Any suggestions or anyone interested to sell me some tubes?


----------



## xmdkq

Try the British L63 and GEC6AS7G will do well.


----------



## Shinsengumi

xmdkq said:


> Try the British L63 and GEC6AS7G will do well.


Didn’t know that L63 tubes worked on La Figaro. Do I need an adapter?


----------



## triod750

Shinsengumi said:


> Didn’t know that L63 tubes worked on La Figaro. Do I need an adapter?


I suppose you need another version of La Figaro, intended for use of 6J5 type tubes for input. I don't know if they are custom order but there are some of these out there.


----------



## Galapac (Feb 15, 2022)

triod750 said:


> I suppose you need another version of La Figaro, intended for use of 6J5 type tubes for input. I don't know if they are custom order but there are some of these out there.


I think the original 339, without the preamp out, had the 6J5, the 339i uses the 6SJ7 and equivalents.

I wish I could pin this post to the top of the thread but I copied it to my notes and is worth repeating:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

339i tube combinations

I read the thread twice and took notes of best combos of tubes and impressions but right now seems a little chaos,need to clarify them.
For example my 1st set of notes:
''
RCA6AS7 G + EF80 SYLVANIA .
2399/5998/6080WA Thomson, Chatham/6AS7G Chatham/RCA
RCA 6AS7G/TS EF86 mesh
Mazda Thorn EF86 and Svetlana 6H13C
Bendix6080/TF EF86 mesh
Mullard EF86 and GEC 6as7g
Mullard EF86 and RCA 6as7g and felt no need to roll in my GEC 6as7g or even Bendix 6080wb. Using Yggy as input and HD800
339 GEC 6AS7 UK L63 is the best match
almost exclusively use the EF86 adapter with two Telefunken EF86's (mesh plates). I have a lot of 6SJ7's and EF80's, but they don't see a lot of use. For power tubes I typically use an RCA, Chatham or Sylvania 6AS7G.
BEST:GEC 6AS7G,Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plates
. For EF86 tubes try: valvo / mullard / amperex meshplates, telefunken, even the Russian
Svetlana Winged C EF86/6267 best bang for the buck
7236 power tubes and Sylvania 6SJ7WTG
Mullard EF80 are the one I use all the time, in combination with some Chatham 6AS7G-Lieven
RCA 6AS7G and the Tung-sol 6SJWGT-dark Liu''


The second set @UntilThen impressions:
''
Favorite combinations thus far, in no particular order (because dependent on mood and music), include:


GE 6AS7GA -- RCA or JAN Philips 6SJ7WGT

RCA 6AS7G -- Telefunken EF86 or RCA 6SJ7WGT

Bendix 6080WB -- RCA 6SJ7WGT

Tung-Sol 7236 - RCA5693

Svetlana Winged "C" - Sveltana EF86

LF339 really sings with Mazda Thorn EF86 and Svetlana 6H13C
Mullard EF86 and GEC 6as7g.-Until then,the best''


Third,@Liu Junyuan impressions of LF compared with EC ZDS with different tube combos:
''
has been back and forth between ZDS and 339 all night. Utopia, HD600, HD650. Yggy via Lynx 16e card as source. Both very good in different ways, but it is totally dependent on tubes, and I am purposely using a darker set in both. 339 remains more dreamy (and thus more immersive) with my transducers, yet powerful and spacious. ZDS slightly more transparent and resolving; slams hard yet more refined. Huge caveat due to tubes used, as I need Bendix, 7236, or GE 6AS7GA for a more neutral set. Tungsol 6SU7GTY RBP as driver in ZDS--if I really wanted to play hard, it would be Mullard ECC35 (but equally so different tubes in 339).

339 is very close to ZDS. And it wins on pure enjoyment level most of the time. I have come to truly appreciate the suggestions upon entering this thread for the RCA 6AS7G/TS EF86 mesh combo.''


Anyway i want to thank everybody who posted in this thread and helped one way or another.I'm sure i am gonna love this amp.
Sorry for the long post.



And my pictures of the various combinations all in one post.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-13657762


Mullard EF86 is a very revealing tube. Lots of details and clarity. The Mullard variety dials in a nice warm. Mullard EF80 is more relaxing and less piercing than EF86. Piercing might be a harsh word but you get my drift. RCA 5693 is also a very detail and clear tube.

So I pick drivers that are very clear with lots of details and I dial the tone with my power tubes (these are the big tubes on the inside). Very briefly, these are the characteristics of those power tubes:-

Gec 6as7g - gorgeous warm, lushness with a nice bass punch. This tube seems to get it right in tone. It's no wonder that it's the most desired and the most expensive. It's called the holy grail.

Gec 6080 - the lighter tone version of the Gec 6as7g. It's more airy and lighter in tone but with a very clear presentation. Nice tubes.

Bendix 6080wb - bass weight, wide soundstage, lush and dense but still very clear. I love this tube. The construction is very robust and the tube feels solid and heavy. It was developed for missiles applications.

Tung Sol 5998 - this is the benchmark. Full of energy, punch and impact. It's a lively tone with a solid bass impact and extends low. This tube has a higher gain so you will hear it louder unless you control the volume. This tube is well sought after by the Bottlehead Crack fraternity.

Cetron 7236 - this is the leaner tone version of the Tung Sol 5998. Very much leaner but with great impact too.

Rca 6as7g - more warm and lush than the Gec 6as7g but in comparison, it's sounded more coarse than the Gec. Nevertheless, it sounds superb on the LF339. Should get a pair of this.

Last but not least. Svetlana 6h13c is cheap and not too shabby. I like it on the LF339.


----------



## Shinsengumi

Galapac said:


> I think the original 339, without the preamp out, had the 6J5, the 339i uses the 6SJ7 and equivalents.


Ok. I have the “Bright version” which uses 6SJ7/6J4P/6AU6/EF94/6J8P/5693/6Ж4С. So no L63 on my amplifier.


----------



## colinharding

Thanks to Galapac I'll be joining the 339 club...can't wait - arrives tomorrow!

Was able to track down some tubes in advance and found a NIB set of JAN RCA 5693 and Western 421a tubes.  The latter weren't cheap but from my experience with the DV337, totally worth it.  I assume that will remain true with the 339.  

For now - some tube pics and I'll post some more when I've the 339 in hand and running.


----------



## hp4fun

I finally managed to get some time on 339i this morning. After half an hour I decided to swap the preamp tube, but then one of the driver tube stopped working even if I swapped the preamp tubes back again. Confirmed this by swapped the left/right driver tubes.

So does it mean the tube is dead? I don't have a tester and the tube can light up as normal.


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> I finally managed to get some time on 339i this morning. After half an hour I decided to swap the preamp tube, but then one of the driver tube stopped working even if I swapped the preamp tubes back again. Confirmed this by swapped the left/right driver tubes.
> 
> So does it mean the tube is dead? I don't have a tester and the tube can light up as normal.


Just want to add, the sound was very good and no quality issue before the silence.


----------



## Galapac

it may be since you swapped the tubes. If you have a solder iron handy you can try to heat up the pins to try to get the solder to flow because sometimes with these old tubes the old solder breaks down and just a reheat gets them going again. What is the driver tube?


----------



## hp4fun (Feb 20, 2022)

Galapac said:


> it may be since you swapped the tubes. If you have a solder iron handy you can try to heat up the pins to try to get the solder to flow because sometimes with these old tubes the old solder breaks down and just a reheat gets them going again. What is the driver tube?



Bendix 6080. I did not touch the driver tube when I swap the preamp though. I really need to buy a tester..... even the simple one that only test the connectivity.


----------



## adeadcrab

Been using the 339i as a preamp from my Soekris 1421 through to the 789.
Yesterday I wanted a little bit more volume headroom so I turned the 339i volume up from the bare minimum to halfway.
It seems that tube amps like to be pushed as the detail and resolution went up, big time! A free upgrade for 339i users -turn the volume up, midway seems to be where it starts hitting its stride.
If you do this while using the 339i as headphone amp, you need a DAC or preamp with digital attenuation because it will be loud AF!


----------



## colinharding (Feb 22, 2022)

Fired the amp up and it's running great (still working on some pics), thanks again @Galapac for the great shipping and fast turnaround! 

I do however want to perform the elevated heater mod @telecaster, hopefully I don't have any questions though it looks straightforward.  Post this I've ordered all new resistors (mainly Kiwame/Audio Note) and Mundorf for the 220uF (will be a tight fit but think I can make it work).  The 820uF are a bit tricky to find in that value and have it still fit (most I've found are at 450v+ thus increasing the size).  *Can I upsize these to 1000uF without any negative effects?* It's an easier value to find in the given voltage requirement. The caps in the center of the amp under the cover are a bit tricky to access as the the enclosure is glued together - this may have to wait for another time.

List of mods/upgrades I'd like to perform in order of importance, @telecaster - sorry to plus you in twice but would love your input here as to my prioritization;
1. Elevated Heater Mod - believe you already commented this is a must
2. Foundational parts upgrades as I stated above (resistors, electrolytics, etc)
3. Bypassing power filter caps with .47uf, think you had success here as well
    a. Think you did this for all the electrolytics.  Looks like you did it twice for the last 220uF cap in the signal path (miflex .047uF and .33uF)
4. 6.9uF output caps - are these only for the preamp section of the amp? Not using it for that function so I'll leave it alone if so

Thanks!!


----------



## colinharding

The Tung-Sol 6sl7gt Mesh plates are rarer than hen's teeth - not sure where everyone is finding these!! 

I have noticed that the left channel has a low level hum regardless of tube. If I put a metal 6sl7 in there and touch it the hum increases greatly, I'm assuming there's some sort of ground issue here.  This does not affect the right channel.  Any pointers on what to look for?


----------



## UntilThen

colinharding said:


> The Tung-Sol 6sl7gt Mesh plates are rarer than hen's teeth - not sure where everyone is finding these!!
> 
> I have noticed that the left channel has a low level hum regardless of tube. If I put a metal 6sl7 in there and touch it the hum increases greatly, I'm assuming there's some sort of ground issue here.  This does not affect the right channel.  Any pointers on what to look for?



You can't use 6SL7GT in LF 339. I think you mean 6SJ7GT.


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> The Tung-Sol 6sl7gt Mesh plates are rarer than hen's teeth - not sure where everyone is finding these!!
> 
> I have noticed that the left channel has a low level hum regardless of tube. If I put a metal 6sl7 in there and touch it the hum increases greatly, I'm assuming there's some sort of ground issue here.  This does not affect the right channel.  Any pointers on what to look for?


I had a hum when touching the left driver tube, it was a grounding issue - i unscrewed the volume knob and secured it closer to the chassis. It was sticking out a little bit. No more ground hum after that.


----------



## colinharding

UntilThen said:


> You can't use 6SL7GT in LF 339. I think you mean 6SJ7GT.


Ha! Yes you got me there, apologies for the typo.  


adeadcrab said:


> I had a hum when touching the left driver tube, it was a grounding issue - i unscrewed the volume knob and secured it closer to the chassis. It was sticking out a little bit. No more ground hum after that.


Interesting point on the volume knob grounding issue fixing the hum in the tube itself.  I'll try a similar approach and see if that fixes it.


----------



## colinharding

Moved the knob around a bit and it slightly reduced the hum.  Hum does go up as I raise the volume but I can cancel it out if I touch the tube and volume control at the same time.  Must be some sort of grounding issue I need to track down.


----------



## colinharding

Some shots before the amp goes in for the overhaul  

The 421a with the red hots is the way to go for me now. Finally found a pair of tung Sol mesh (being shipped) thanks for a forum member


----------



## Samarithan

Hi all. I owned the 339 a while ago and made the mistake of selling it. I am currently listening on a Feliks Audio Echo mk2 but I want to reconnect with the 339. I like the Echo but would it be a new mistake to replace it with the Lafigaro? Has anyone compared the two? Thank you.


----------



## sam0227

Many many years ago (like 20?) I owned the orignal 337, the predecessor of 339. I still remember the younger me tube rolling all 6as7 and 5693 I can find on the market in the old days. The best I've ever had is Bendix 6080 and GEC 6AS7G.  A pair of never-lighted GEC still siting in some unknown area in my old home.  LOL.


----------



## colinharding

Anybody know which diode @telecaster put in his amp to protect the power tubes during warm up? From his pics I can tell which pins he's attached it to and the direction, just not sure which he's used.


----------



## colinharding

I was able to track down a set of Tung Sol mesh plates - thankfully only paid $20 for the pair 

That being said, they do sound VERY nice as compared to the red hots.  Very 3D with an open soundstage and a nice quality to the voices.  Not as laid back as the velvety red hots but certainly not harsh by any stretch.  Using these with 421a power tubes for reference. 

Likely will install the elevated heater mod tonight, let's see if this tones down some of the background noise!


----------



## adeadcrab

339i is sounding great straight from my Soekris 1421 DAC. Currently rocking the 5693 and 6H13C tubes. Nice clean sound with impactful low end and slightly tamed treble. Currently listening to an Opeth live album with the HD800S.


----------



## colinharding

Well I’m happy to report the mod went well after a slight heart attack early on. The first time I turned it on, all tubes lit up as expected and the amp was dead silent…almost too silent. In fact it wouldn’t pass any sound whatsoever. Quickly realized I forgot to put the ground back on pins 1 and 8 after disconnecting the heater. Fortunately nothing is damaged.

Sound/picture wise I’ll report back tomorrow as it’s late and I’ve only tested it with the stock tubes to ensure it passes audio and had no issues. Noise-wise, it’s definitely an order of magnitude quieter. You have to go to about 2 or 3 o’clock on the dial before you get some background hiss. Any tube noise is completely gone. 

Great mod, took a couple hours to do everything and was pretty simple all around.


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> Well I’m happy to report the mod went well after a slight heart attack early on. The first time I turned it on, all tubes lit up as expected and the amp was dead silent…almost too silent. In fact it wouldn’t pass any sound whatsoever. Quickly realized I forgot to put the ground back on pins 1 and 8 after disconnecting the heater. Fortunately nothing is damaged.
> 
> Sound/picture wise I’ll report back tomorrow as it’s late and I’ve only tested it with the stock tubes to ensure it passes audio and had no issues. Noise-wise, it’s definitely an order of magnitude quieter. You have to go to about 2 or 3 o’clock on the dial before you get some background hiss. Any tube noise is completely gone.
> 
> Great mod, took a couple hours to do everything and was pretty simple all around.


Good work, a noise-free 339i is my dream. Please give a run down on what you modified so I can pass the info to my tube amp guy!

My right channel as it is picks up hum from other components and when used as a preamp.


----------



## colinharding

adeadcrab said:


> Good work, a noise-free 339i is my dream. Please give a run down on what you modified so I can pass the info to my tube amp guy!
> 
> My right channel as it is picks up hum from other components and when used as a preamp.


I'll share at some point today.  

One thing I noticed while going through the amp though, most of my hum was resolved by reflowing/fixing the point to point wiring.  Most of the connections have been made by laying one wire on top of the other and then using solder to hold it in place and establish a firm electrical connection. This is incorrect.  

A strong mechanical connection should be made between the wires first and they should be able to electrically operate without any solder.  The solder is merely there to provide reinforcement to your preexisting mechanical connection, it's not meant to be the primary connection material nor is it the primary material for the electric flow.  When I was moving wires around to make space many of the original solder joints fell apart and I had to remake them due to the problems above.  I've gone back and made a j-hook for each connection point to ensure they are mechanically connected first and then apply solder.  This is also likely why some users report their amps aren't functional after shipping as a decent jostle will break or move the original solder joints. 

A very quick improvement is simply taking out the heater wires and twisting them with 20awg stranded wire instead of the straight solid core wire which is used right now.  This will reduce some of the hum right off the bat.


----------



## hp4fun

colinharding said:


> I'll share at some point today.
> 
> One thing I noticed while going through the amp though, most of my hum was resolved by reflowing/fixing the point to point wiring.  Most of the connections have been made by laying one wire on top of the other and then using solder to hold it in place and establish a firm electrical connection. This is incorrect.
> 
> ...



I am not an expert in soldering but I do suspect that the vibration from the amp (possibly due to wiring?) pass through the body and adds to the noise floor in headphone.

I can hear the vibration when I turn on the amp. This vibration become measurable recently, when my CV4079 adapter's screw got loose and almost fell down during playing. 

I then found this video showing how the washer moves during vibration.


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> Moved the knob around a bit and it slightly reduced the hum.  Hum does go up as I raise the volume but I can cancel it out if I touch the tube and volume control at the same time.  Must be some sort of grounding issue I need to track down.


Just noticed a wicked ground loop hum with my left channel driver tube. Plugged in headphones, touch tube - hum.
Touch tube and 789 chassis - hum is gone and stays gone unless I unplug / plug back in the headphones. Definitely need to get that one looked at too...


----------



## colinharding

adeadcrab said:


> Just noticed a wicked ground loop hum with my left channel driver tube. Plugged in headphones, touch tube - hum.
> Touch tube and 789 chassis - hum is gone and stays gone unless I unplug / plug back in the headphones. Definitely need to get that one looked at too...


Ha I had the same problem!  The lifted heater mod will solve this for you as it removes the ground from the heater. This seemed to be causing the nasty ground loop problem for me.


----------



## colinharding

hp4fun said:


> I am not an expert in soldering but I do suspect that the vibration from the amp (possibly due to wiring?) pass through the body and adds to the noise floor in headphone.
> 
> I can hear the vibration when I turn on the amp. This vibration become measurable recently, when my CV4079 adapter's screw got loose and almost fell down during playing.
> 
> I then found this video showing how the washer moves during vibration.




That’s a good point and there is some vibration from the power transformers mainly.  I’ve mitigated this to an extent by using a variac and giving the amp exactly 110v as it expects.  Doesn’t do to well above that incoming AC voltage.


----------



## colinharding (Mar 4, 2022)

Some pics of what I’ve done so far.  The red resistors coupled with the gold electrolytic are for the heater mod. I’ve then gone ahead and replaced everything in the driver sockets as well.  I'll go into a bit more detail here.  Connected to the tiny PCB (with the LED lights) I've taken out the solid core heater wires and twisted them.  This is also where the 100ohm resistors go, one for each heater, and then twist the ends together.  From the positive leg of the second to last 220uF power cap attach the 220k resistor.  The ground bus will also have a 100k resistor with the other end of it going to the positive side of the electrolytic. The 10uF electrolytic will have the negative leg attached to the ground buss and the positive leg will tie up with the rest of the resistors we've installed.

I’d recommend using a fairly high quality cap for the heater mod as I had a cheap one in there first and replaced it with a high quality electrolytic and it has a positive impact on the sound. Resistors here don’t matter as much.

Replacing the driver socket cap and resistors gave me a noticeable improvement - tilted toward a warmer more full sound as I used carbon comp and kiwame resistors with an Audio Note cap.  Took the glassy edge off the audio with the original components.  I've also replaced the 10k resistors up front with 1 watt Audio Note resistors which had a great effect.  

The rest of the upgrades will have to wait for a couple months as I’m moving houses and need to pack everything up.


----------



## colinharding

My LEDs have been detached fyi - I prefer the light from the tubes and not the bright blue LEDs


----------



## Galapac

colinharding said:


> My LEDs have been detached fyi - I prefer the light from the tubes and not the bright blue LEDs


Well you fixed that problem, . The one that was twitchy, was that just a loose connection like the other solder joints?


----------



## colinharding

Galapac said:


> Well you fixed that problem, . The one that was twitchy, was that just a loose connection like the other solder joints?


Lol yes - one of the legs of the LED was shorting out against the metal chassis.  I just snipped both resistors and called it a day.  Man those LEDs are bright.


----------



## colinharding

FYI for anyone on the hunt

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tung-Sol-6...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## colinharding

lol those went FAST - I hope some of you were able to snag a pair!!


----------



## adeadcrab

edit - removed


----------



## simmconn

colinharding said:


> Some pics of what I’ve done so far.  The red resistors coupled with the gold electrolytic are for the heater mod. I’ve then gone ahead and replaced everything in the driver sockets as well.  I'll go into a bit more detail here.  Connected to the tiny PCB (with the LED lights) I've taken out the solid core heater wires and twisted them.  This is also where the 100ohm resistors go, one for each heater, and then twist the ends together.  From the positive leg of the second to last 220uF power cap attach the 220k resistor.  The ground bus will also have a 100k resistor with the other end of it going to the positive side of the electrolytic. The 10uF electrolytic will have the negative leg attached to the ground buss and the positive leg will tie up with the rest of the resistors we've installed.
> 
> I’d recommend using a fairly high quality cap for the heater mod as I had a cheap one in there first and replaced it with a high quality electrolytic and it has a positive impact on the sound. Resistors here don’t matter as much.
> 
> ...


You might want to watch how high the heaters are lifted to. The 6SJ7 has the maximum allowed peak heater-cathode voltage of +/-90V (from RCA HB-3 1948).
When I worked on that _someone's _339i, I thought of lifting the heaters to the voltage drop on the 6080 cathode resistors (97.7V). But that was over spec already, so I opted for DC heater supply for the 6SJ7.


----------



## adeadcrab

simmconn said:


> You might want to watch how high the heaters are lifted to. The 6SJ7 has the maximum allowed peak heater-cathode voltage of +/-90V (from RCA HB-3 1948).
> When I worked on that _someone's _339i, I thought of lifting the heaters to the voltage drop on the 6080 cathode resistors (97.7V). But that was over spec already, so I opted for DC heater supply for the 6SJ7.


Did DC heater supply help mitigate the amp's hum?


----------



## simmconn

adeadcrab said:


> Did DC heater supply help mitigate the amp's hum?


Yes. In my post describing the mods, the DC heater supply is the second most effective way to fix the hum issue.


----------



## adeadcrab

simmconn said:


> Yes. In my post describing the mods, the DC heater supply is the second most effective way to fix the hum issue.


fantastic addition to the thread.. thanks!


----------



## colinharding (Mar 6, 2022)

simmconn said:


> When I worked on that _someone's _339i, I thought of lifting the heaters to the voltage drop on the 6080 cathode resistors (97.7V). But that was over spec already, so I opted for DC heater supply for the 6SJ7.


Excellent point and I didn’t measure post the install to be honest.  Another user has mentioned the lift was about 40v I believe. I’m assuming that’s ok but right up there at almost maximum voltage.

From your post - the greatest reduction in hum was just rerouting to the Y topology? That was your first step and I plan to do the same as I replace all the electrolytics.  The big 6.8uf cap is for the preamp out correct? Not in the signal path for headphones?


----------



## adeadcrab

Most people hate on the GE 6AS7GA tubes but I think they have their place (luckily, as I'm sitting on a stash of 7 pairs of them) ... rolled them yesterday alongside the 5693 red hots... really tames the treble on my Grado GS1000i.. kicking back with some jazz. Such a lush, warm tone. The biggest detriment is the low-end becomes muddy and smeared but I chalk it up to adding some unique character to the sound profile.


----------



## simmconn

colinharding said:


> Excellent point and I didn’t measure post the install to be honest.  Another user has mentioned the lift was about 40v I believe. I’m assuming that’s ok but right up there at almost maximum voltage.
> 
> From your post - the greatest reduction in hum was just rerouting to the Y topology? That was your first step and I plan to do the same as I replace all the electrolytics.  The big 6.8uf cap is for the preamp out correct? Not in the signal path for headphones?


Yes, rerouting the cables and wires gives the best in hum reduction. That was not my first step when exploring the options. It’s just that the three measures were written in the order of their effectiveness. The 6.8uF cap is for the preamp output only, which is sourced from the same spot as the headphone output. Apparently the headphone path also uses film caps, perhaps three 47uF in parallel.


----------



## colinharding

simmconn said:


> Yes, rerouting the cables and wires gives the best in hum reduction. That was not my first step when exploring the options. It’s just that the three measures were written in the order of their effectiveness. The 6.8uF cap is for the preamp output only, which is sourced from the same spot as the headphone output. Apparently the headphone path also uses film caps, perhaps three 47uF in parallel.


Hmmm I'll have to break apart that center unit to find out what is in there.  He had glued a bottom on it last I tried to remove it and I didn't feel like peeling it apart just yet.


----------



## colinharding (Mar 7, 2022)

I've gone back and forth with a variac to be sure. I can definitely say the amp performs quite a bit better at 110v exactly as opposed to a fluctuating voltage of 115v to 125v.  At the higher voltage end the power transformers vibrate quite a bit and add hum to the signal path.  Keeping it at 110v the amp runs a few degrees cooler and there's very little vibration from the power transformers.  I would recommend doing this, especially if you perform the elevated heater mod.


----------



## simmconn

Running at 110V definitely will help with the tube life. The original transformer gives 7V at the heaters with 120V input, which is more than 10% above the rated heater voltages. With the reduced AC line voltage, the HV will drop and so will the max output voltage, but that should be less of a concern. My DC heater mod addresses the over voltage issue, though.


----------



## adeadcrab

simmconn said:


> Running at 110V definitely will help with the tube life. The original transformer gives 7V at the heaters with 120V input, which is more than 10% above the rated heater voltages. With the reduced AC line voltage, the HV will drop and so will the max output voltage, but that should be less of a concern. My DC heater mod addresses the over voltage issue, though.


What do you recommend for those in countries with up to 240V, such as Australia? Would 220V yield the same results as 110V?


----------



## simmconn

adeadcrab said:


> What do you recommend for those in countries with up to 240V, such as Australia? Would 220V yield the same results as 110V?


The unit for the US market uses a transformer with a single primary winding. It’s likely the manufacturer uses different transformers for different countries. So you would have to measure for yourself and draw your conclusions.


----------



## colinharding

@simmconn 

Do you know what function the 33k ohm resistor provides?  Comes from the last 220uF cap to the driver tube. Noticed that telecaster in a different forum changed this value and found that 25k was more to his liking.  Not sure I understand what difference this is making practically in the circuit.


----------



## simmconn

If you are talking about R3 in the schematic, that’s the load resistor of the amplification stage (I prefer that term instead of ‘driver’). It affects the gain and the distortion of that stage. Since the amp takes advantage of the distortion cancelling between the two tubes, changing the resistor value would somewhat change the sound.


----------



## colinharding

Perfect thank you! And henceforth it shall be called amplification stage in my references


----------



## adeadcrab

The only change I would want is to extend the very top end (>10khz) somehow, which I have to imagine is a limitation of the tubes themselves (Russian 6H13C + 6SJ7GT mesh, a very clean and resolving pairing). Not sure is changing the load resistors would yield that result.


----------



## simmconn

The specimen I tested has flat response (-0.1dB) from 22Hz to about 46KHz ref. 1kHz, at 8V into 300 Ohm (almost full power). I don't see that the top end is restricted. Different tube combinations may have different distortion profiles which affect the perceived FR flatness, though. A lower load resistor will result in better top end response at a cost of slightly increased distortion, but given the decent performance of the original circuit, the improvement might not be discernible.


----------



## adeadcrab (Mar 9, 2022)

simmconn said:


> The specimen I tested has flat response (-0.1dB) from 22Hz to about 46KHz ref. 1kHz, at 8V into 300 Ohm (almost full power). I don't see that the top end is restricted. Different tube combinations may have different distortion profiles which affect the perceived FR flatness, though. A lower load resistor will result in better top end response at a cost of slightly increased distortion, but given the decent performance of the original circuit, the improvement might not be discernible.


I tested last night, compared to the output of my Soekris 1421 the very top end was not as sparkly, not much of a difference but something I picked up on. May just be the 6H13C tube though.. the GE 6AS7GA is sounding almost identical to the DAC output!

I'll be printing out your thorough post earlier and handing it to my tube amp guy sometime this year, will mention this lower load resistor as a potential mod too. Thanks for helping a longtime 339i user with some practical upgrade tips!


----------



## hp4fun

How to stop tube hum? It started quiet and then gradually became louder. I can stop it by tapping the tubes but won't last long. Tried the tube rubber band but did not help.


----------



## colinharding

Which set of tubes is it? I’ve certainly had some tubes develop microphone overtime.


----------



## hp4fun

Vt-116. Also not sure why tapping stops the hum


----------



## colinharding

Yeah this is fairly common in my experience unfortunately.  There are quite a few elements within any tube that can move around over time, if only ever so slightly. 

Humming likely indicates that something has moved slightly from its original position and why you're tapping on it seems to help as it jostles it back to where it was.  Nothing out of the ordinary, would just look for another tube or tap on it when you need to so the hum goes away 

I've had this with 12AX7, 6DJ8, 300B, etc.  Could also be a symptom of a tube nearing the end of its life though I assume you bought these NOS so unlikely.  I do have a tube tester if you want to find out


----------



## hp4fun

hp4fun said:


> Vt-116. Also not sure why tapping stops the hum



I sort of figured out it is due to the loose base. Tried to reflow soldering the pins but doesn't seem to work well (my soldering tool is for kids anyways).


----------



## colinharding (Mar 15, 2022)

I guess the base could cause the issue.  Not seen that one before unless it's also somehow moving some of the internals when it moves. 

Think I'd just get another tube if I were you.  The JAN 6SJ7 are quite cheap.  The 'red hot' version of this also sounds quite a bit better, may be worth just moving in that direction.


----------



## hp4fun

colinharding said:


> I guess the base could cause the issue.  Not seen that one before unless it's also somehow moving some of the internals when it moves.
> 
> Think I'd just get another tube if I were you.  The JAN 6SJ7 are quite cheap.  The 'red hot' version of this also sounds quite a bit better, may be worth just moving in that direction.




VT 116a is 6sj7gt, designated code during WW2 iirc. It sounds better than red hot with GEC series.


----------



## colinharding

Ha gotcha - had thought these were the metal encased versions of the tube.  

Makes a bit more sense as to the humming and loose base now.  Apologies for my initial confusion.  Have you tried these tubes against the mesh Tung Sol version by chance?


----------



## hp4fun

colinharding said:


> Ha gotcha - had thought these were the metal encased versions of the tube.
> 
> Makes a bit more sense as to the humming and loose base now.  Apologies for my initial confusion.  Have you tried these tubes against the mesh Tung Sol version by chance?


Both works quite well with the GEC CV 4079, in a different way. 

Mesh is a bit relax and mellow. Solid is more intense. But it could just be the difference between these two sets.


----------



## colinharding

Thought I'd add some new pics - changed the volume knobs 

That's about all I can do while the soldering station and the rest of my tools are packed waiting to move into the new house.  Can't wait to get started on installing the rest of the components I've received for this amp.


----------



## hp4fun

For those who know my previous posts, I tend to do very cheap and low tech black box and possibly random experiments. Some were stupid and some were fun. This might be both.

I got rid of the hum of my 6sj7gt by.....  lifting it up to the sky!

I honestly don't know what was changed and it is your time to laugh now.


----------



## Galapac

Did it seriously take 4 socket savers to get rid of the hum? 😂

Is it possible the CV4079 adapters are interfering with the 6SJ7?
I know you probably switched the tubes out over and over and it is always that tube.
Did you try to re-solder the pins on the tube?

I never had much faith in those 🐔 rings, I mean tube dampers, lol.


----------



## triod750

A working solution is.....a working solution. An explanation is something else.
How did you come up with the idea?


----------



## simmconn

Chances are the lifted tube gets it far away from the leakage flux from the power trans. 




An effective way to reduce the leakage flux from the power trans is to add a copper flux band around the core.


----------



## colinharding (Mar 20, 2022)

To apply the flux band you’d need to take the transformer out and removing the top housing correct? Solder the band together where it meets and I think that’s it? Does this need to be a certain thickness?

What if you just placed a Mu metal box around the power transformer instead?

I wonder if at this point it would just be better to purchase a higher quality set of power transformers that are rated for 110v - 125v and may already come with the copper flux band…thoughts?


----------



## simmconn

colinharding said:


> To apply the flux band you’d need to take the transformer out and removing the top housing correct? Solder the band together where it meets and I think that’s it? Does this need to be a certain thickness?
> 
> What if you just placed a Mu metal box around the power transformer instead?
> 
> I wonder if at this point it would just be better to purchase a higher quality set of power transformers that are rated for 110v - 125v and may already come with the copper flux band…thoughts?


That’s right. Theoretically the thicker the copper the better. Somewhere near 0.2mm would probably be sufficient and not too thick to handle and to fit into the existing end bell. The trans should be rotated 90 degrees along the X axis for the minimum leakage flux through the tube, with or without the flux band. But then there goes the aesthetics of the unit.
Mu-metal box might work, too. In most of the cases a mu-metal box shields the sensitive part and not the noise source. I’ve tried to put a UTC A-33 mu-metal shield on the 6SJ7GT but didn’t get measurable improvement.
I’d say the original trans are of decent build quality. The reason it doesn’t have the flux band probably because the designer didn’t specify it. The elaborate B+ filtering tells me the designer tried hard to address the hum. Perhaps they didn’t find all the causes. 
You can try a different trans. It may be hard to find an off-the-shelf replacement with the right specs, the same mechanical dimensions and a flux band.


----------



## colinharding

Could you use something like the below and wrap it a few times? Or is a single sheet closer to .2mm better?

Tapes Master 3" X 10ft - 1 Mil Copper Foil EMI Shielding Conductive Adhesive Tape https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09QJ3MZ2T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_B461RWX4MX1VDT0X416M

Wouldn’t need to solder that either, unless that’s a must for this application.


----------



## simmconn

The key is to minimize loop inductance and resistance. Although the adhesive is also conductive, I’m not sure how it compares to the copper itself when you wrap multiple layers. There must be a good reason that the transformer manufacturers use single layer thick copper for the flux band.


----------



## hp4fun

simmconn said:


> The key is to minimize loop inductance and resistance. Although the adhesive is also conductive, I’m not sure how it compares to the copper itself when you wrap multiple layers. There must be a good reason that the transformer manufacturers use single layer thick copper for the flux band.



Too bad it is a square shape. If it is round shape we can try cheap metal tubes/adapters from homedepot.


----------



## colinharding

That would be nice.

Looks like we’ll have to go with something like this though.

https://www.harfington.com/products...tJuyQ1Du207xmHYVmyrvccg4wh3eJ-7RoC_XEQAvD_BwE

@simmconn - do I need to adhere this with something like jb weld? Or just press fit / bend it around and clamp it with the top housing. Then solder the ends together on the bottom.


----------



## Galapac (Mar 20, 2022)

Some have tried the Farady cage concept with limited results.

@hp4fun - This didn’t work for your hum?

Post in thread 'La Figaro 339'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16667526

Post in thread 'La Figaro 339'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16667725


----------



## hp4fun

simmconn said:


> Chances are the lifted tube gets it far away from the leakage flux from the power trans.
> 
> An effective way to reduce the leakage flux from the power trans is to add a copper flux band around the core.



It is also likely that the tube socket gets older and loose, so a socket saver / extender helps.


----------



## hp4fun

Galapac said:


> Some have tried the Farady cage concept with limited results.
> 
> @hp4fun - This didn’t work for your hum?
> 
> ...



Yes it worked well on my mesh TS but not on these sylvanian 6sj7gt. It is really not a big deal and I can just keep finding quiet tubes, but I just found that there were some ways better than others to make it quieter, so I brought this up to entertain you 

I think it is a combination of the flux and socket vibration and socket connection (either pins or between tube and the socket).

also FWIW the rubber ring never works for me. I put it there because I can safely place the tubes on the hard surface.


----------



## simmconn

colinharding said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> Looks like we’ll have to go with something like this though.
> 
> ...


Using a double-sided tape to keep the copper sheet to the trans during forming should be good enough. I wouldn't use something as strong as JB weld. Its a good opportunity to maybe add some rubber pad to isolate the trans from the chassis, too.


----------



## colinharding (Mar 22, 2022)

Well I’ve got a copper sheet at .2mm coming my way (way more than I need for $20 but it will do) and a sorbothane pad I’ll cut to isolate the transformer from the chassis. Once I unpack in early May I’ll put this together as I’ll need the soldering iron to complete the copper wrap.  Will report back on my findings once I’ve completed this project!


----------



## colinharding

Has anyone opened the middle 'transformer' shroud on the 339i variant?  Wondering if it has the same components as the 339.  I'll open mine up once I move but would be great if anyone can verify the values in there (if they are different from the 339) in the meantime if you have already explored.


----------



## simmconn

I remember that the middle box is filled with some kind of epoxy-like compound. I’m not sure if it is a good idea to open it. The capacitance measures about 150uF in my case, possibly some capacitors connected in parallel.


----------



## Galapac

colinharding said:


> Has anyone opened the middle 'transformer' shroud on the 339i variant?  Wondering if it has the same components as the 339.  I'll open mine up once I move but would be great if anyone can verify the values in there (if they are different from the 339) in the meantime if you have already explored.


Colin there may be pics on this thread where someone was in there, there were capacitors if I recall in that middle section.


----------



## colinharding

simmconn said:


> I remember that the middle box is filled with some kind of epoxy-like compound. I’m not sure if it is a good idea to open it. The capacitance measures about 150uF in my case, possibly some capacitors connected in parallel.


Wow so that sounds like a ton of fun.  I had taken if off briefly and it looked like they just glued a plastic bottom plate on it to keep the caps from moving around.  Didn't do any extra analysis to see if there was epoxy draped over everything in there as well.  Maybe I'll tackle this another time.  Though I imagine the coupling caps in there have a decent effect on the sound hence why most are changing to film caps. 


Galapac said:


> Colin there may be pics on this thread where someone was in there, there were capacitors if I recall in that middle section.


I have found the pics - mainly from telecaster (he had another thread dedicated to it) but there was mention further in this thread that the capacitance may have been altered slightly for the 339i variant and I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## simmconn

I’m pretty sure they are film caps already.


----------



## colinharding (Mar 23, 2022)

That works for me then! One less part to meddle with.

I believe the ones in telecaster’s 339 were ~47uF electrolytics in parallel for reference. I’d have to dig up the thread to be sure but they were definitely electrolytic.

EDIT - found the thread here.  The caps he found in the original 339 were 4, 63µF @ 350V - I was wrong above.


----------



## MJS242

My custom amp has mundorf MKPs.  Mine were too big and an extended cover had to be created.  If I remember, you can use a range of uF and people who built custom amps did this in different ways.


----------



## MJS242

Other custom build parts


----------



## colinharding

@MJS242 - thanks for the pictures!  

Believe most went with what you did at the 220uF value as a replacement for the 126uF which is currently there - better bass extension is what remember people reporting back.  

Where are all the smaller caps in your pictures going?  There's 8 multipcaps @ 30uF.  Is he tying those all together for a 120uF per channel?  Thought it wasn't the best practice to parallel that many caps together to create a larger value?


----------



## Galapac

MJS242 said:


> My custom amp has mundorf MKPs.  Mine were too big and an extended cover had to be created.  If I remember, you can use a range of uF and people who built custom amps did this in different ways.


All those mundorfs must have cost more than the amp itself.


----------



## MJS242

colinharding said:


> @MJS242 - thanks for the pictures!
> 
> Believe most went with what you did at the 220uF value as a replacement for the 126uF which is currently there - better bass extension is what remember people reporting back.
> 
> Where are all the smaller caps in your pictures going?  There's 8 multipcaps @ 30uF.  Is he tying those all together for a 120uF per channel?  Thought it wasn't the best practice to parallel that many caps together to create a larger value?



I have a completed picture somewhere, but this is all I can find right now.  I also have a lot of specifications for different parts and acceptable ranges.  I haven't been that active on here in years.  I have a custom 339 (6J5), a 339i (6J4P) and a Zana Deux.  That's all been keeping me happy and I see no reason to upgrade.


----------



## MJS242

Galapac said:


> All those mundorfs must have cost more than the amp itself.



Well, the amp didn't cost anything


----------



## colinharding

Your amp looks fabulous - I wouldn’t upgrade either  

Still very interested in understanding the modifications required to convert for 6J5 use - the “warmer” version as I believe it’s described.


----------



## MJS242

MJS242 said:


> I have a completed picture somewhere, but this is all I can find right now.  I also have a lot of specifications for different parts and acceptable ranges.  I haven't been that active on here in years.  I have a custom 339 (6J5), a 339i (6J4P) and a Zana Deux.  That's all been keeping me happy and I see no reason to upgrade.


 Completed pics


----------



## Galapac

Nice clean lines. Always nice to hear when someone finds their endgame and gets off the hamster wheel.
Unfortunately for me, there is that one more kit to build...


----------



## MJS242

Galapac said:


> Nice clean lines. Always nice to hear when someone finds their endgame and gets off the hamster wheel.
> Unfortunately for me, there is that one more kit to build...



Yeah, it's kind of this unhealthy, dopaminergic hobby where it's always more more and never enough.  Having said that, I love building kits 🤣 I've done the BH crack and the transcendent sound masterpiece.   Always wanted to do an elekit but free time isn't something I have a lot of these days.  Wish more companies would offer kits rather than outrageously priced amps.  The whole industry has kind of left a sour taste in my mouth the last several years with how prices have increased.  Might as well be in the speaker realm.  

By the way, found the exact specs on my two large caps.  They're Mundorf MCap EVO Aluminum, 220uF, 250VDC.  Can't say I recommend them because they won't fit with the stock cover.


----------



## colinharding

Just got these in (see pic attached) - can't wait to perform some upgrades once I move!  Slowly collecting all the pieces.  

I'm toying with the idea of replacing the last 220uF electrolytic with a really nice (large) Audio Note.  $100 per cap but it is in the signal path....


----------



## colinharding (Mar 29, 2022)

@simmconn - Ok so I've got the copper.  .2mm was slightly thicker than I had imagined but shouldn't be impossible to make this work. 

Any guidance you can offer on this process as I haven't done this before?  Does it need to sit TIGHTLY against transformer?  Should I make a lap seam weld on the copper or just put a small blob of solder there to hold it together? 

BTW noticed that most of my vintage Peerless power transformers do have the copper flux band and do utilize a lap seam weld.  May need a mighty hot iron to get that done properly.


----------



## colinharding

Was able to squirrel away a small work station while we wade through closing. 

Here are a few progress pics.  Rerouted input wires in “Y” topology. Placed the new electrolytics in, haven’t soldered yet.


----------



## colinharding

Ok so done with the first part (pictured in the last post). 

I'd have to say - definitely worth it.  Noise is almost negligible unless you've the volume pinned at 90% or above and then you get a hiss as expected. No hum whatsoever though.  While I'd attribute the lion's share of hum reduction to the elevated heater mod, I'd definitely say that simmcon's 'Y' topology trick is advice well heeded.  Post adding his method, the hum dropped out completely and the amp is noiseless on my HD650s for normal listening. 

Stepping up the power caps to 1000uF has made some improvement but hard to tell due to changing out the potentiometers as well.  All in all I can say the sound is more dynamic, much clearer/cleaner but with an added smoothness and ease.  It's certainly not harsh, there's just a bit more of everything present.  

Next will be the 220uF caps.  Mundorf will be in place of the first one and the last one (in the signal path) will be replaced with Audio Note Kaisei.  I'll need to get creative on how to mount that one.  

The only thing left would be the mysterious middle box (coupling caps).


----------



## colinharding

First side is done


----------



## colinharding

And done!


----------



## Sajid Amit

Hi Everyone. 
I know these are very different price points, but has anyone compared the La Figaro 339i with the Feliks Euforia?
Would appreciate any insights.
Best,
Sajid


----------



## Shinsengumi

Sajid Amit said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I know these are very different price points, but has anyone compared the La Figaro 339i with the Feliks Euforia?
> Would appreciate any insights.
> Best,
> Sajid


I think @UntilThen made an comparison is this thread. If I remember correctly he had difficulties to say one was better than the other. Euforia warmer and tubier and La Figaro has bigger soundstage and harder hitting bas.


----------



## UntilThen

Shinsengumi said:


> I think @UntilThen made an comparison is this thread. If I remember correctly he had difficulties to say one was better than the other. Euforia warmer and tubier and La Figaro has bigger soundstage and harder hitting bas.



The power of the search function.  As these observations were made a while ago, I had to dig up what I wrote then.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/la-figaro-339.502306/post-16032261

Below post was in reply to someone who private message me about Elise or Euforia vs La Figaro.

_Hi Seb,

Finally found the time to reply to you.

I had the T1 v1 not the v2. Which means more clarity at the top end and less pronounced bass. The LFG that I had is the brighter version. Yuking also make a warmer version but I do like the 'brighter' version. I think it's an outstanding amp.

Elise and Euforia are warmer and lusher than LFG and LFG has a larger soundstage, even larger than Glenn Super 9 OTL amp.

I prefer LFG over Elise and Euforia because LFG is more vivid, vibrant and produce spine thingling tones. As T1 v2 is less pronounced in the high frequencies and has more bass, I think it will pair better with LFG. Elise and Euforia are good too but I prefer LFG sound.

However those 3 amps pails in comparison to Glenn Super 9 OTL amp. The GOTL that I have cost $1600. Less if you don't want the Gold Point attenuator and go with the normal volume pot that JazzVinyl has instead. That's $300 less instead. Also I have the 5998 boost switch which is $100. So the GOTL without those 2 items is $1200 which is incredible value. The tone is incredible. It's high fidelity sound. The only way to buy this amp is to message Glenn and visit the Glenn Studio amp thread.

This is my recommendation.

You can't go wrong with these OTL amps.

Cheers
UT_


----------



## adeadcrab

Very interesting.. I had just yesterday started reading through the head-fi Euforia thread.. I was assuming that because it uses the 6SN7 tubes in the driver stage that the Euforia would be the cleaner of the two amps.
For sure the Euforia states a lower noise floor (-97dB I believe) and without modifying the LF339i would have the blacker background.

I was all amped up (no pun intended) to purchase a Euforia / Envy in the near future if it was more neutral of an OTL amp than 339i.
Comparing Soekris 1421 -> Gustard P26 with Classic opamps (warm of neutral opamps) -> 789
with Soekris 1421 -> 339i (cleanest tubes I have, 7236 + 6SJ7GT mesh)

The solid state system is a good deal closer to neutral with the Focal Clear Pro. 
The 339i has a much more open soundstage and capacity to express microdetail than the comparatively congested 789, but it is slightly warmer even with these 'reference' neutral tubes. I was hoping the Euforia would fit in between these two systems as far as tonality was concerned. Looks like I would have to invest in something like the LTA Z10E for a tube system capable of that tonality 

Soon I will take the 339i to my amp guy to rewire and bring the noise floor down, before that I'd like to have something other than the 789 to tide me over. I was thinking the Soloist 3XP.


----------



## UntilThen

adeadcrab said:


> I was thinking the Soloist 3XP.



I had the Soloist 3XP for 3 months. I did like the aspects of a fuller tone with a touch of tube warm in the Soloist. It drives my He6se V2 very well. However in the company of my tube amps, it gradually gain less usage. So I let it go.


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 22, 2022)

colinharding said:


> And done!


Nice work. I have been thinking of upgrading some components in my 339i as I want a leaner, more transparent sound.
I was thinking of replacing the caps with Jantzen Silver-Z. Does anyone with more knowledge of these things know if I am good to replace all caps in the 339i? Or is it only those in the signal path? Or is Silver-Z incompatible?
Would be taking this project to an amp repair store.
http://www.jantzen-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/Silver-Z-Cap-Data.pdf


----------



## Ultrainferno

So, what happened to yuking09? Does anyone have news?


----------



## xmdkq

He is busy with other things and has not been here fora long time.If you have anyquestions,pIease contact me,Im on thissite, xmdkq


----------



## Ultrainferno

xmdkq said:


> He is busy with other things and has not been here fora long time.If you have anyquestions,pIease contact me,Im on thissite, xmdkq



Will he be making any amps in the future?


----------



## xmdkq

Yes,Ive been doing it, and if


----------



## xmdkq

Yes Ive been doing it you haveany questions on this Internet, pIrase contact me.


----------



## Starvingforschiit

Hey Guys.

Sorry if this is a noob question, but my left channel can randonly start to have what sounds like electrical interference, and I have to unplug the headphones for a bit. 

I have wiggled the tubes but not much more. Could it be a contact issue and I clean it, or does it sound like a faulty tube?

It kinda sounds like when you got a text and your speakers used to pick it up, but with a bit more crackling.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ultrainferno

did you check power and IC cables first? Are they shielded?


----------



## Starvingforschiit (May 25, 2022)

Ultrainferno said:


> did you check power and IC cables first? Are they shielded?


I have not, but I don't think its the cable as its a recent development? I might be wrong. Also, the volume doesn't matter and the buzz will be the same loudness no matter what I do.

Also, my Ic cables are shielded, I am not 100 percent on the power though now you mention it.


----------



## colinharding

Switch the tubes and see if the problem exists in the right channel. If that doesn’t do anything we’ll have to look a little deeper, but start there.


----------



## cgouy

I just realised that the headphone out for this amp doubles as SE (single end) and XLR plugs. Is this amp optimised for XLR connection, or am I okay to stick with SE plug? Would prefer to stay with SE, but if there are gains with XLR with this amp, I am willing to invest in XLR cables for my HD580 Jubilee and HD650 headphones. Cheers.


----------



## Galapac

The headphone out DOES NOT double as an XLR, it is SE only. 
What you see is a lock for some styles of headphones so the plug doesn't come out of the amp.
Very dangerous if you ask me because how many times has one accidentally pulled their phone jack out.
If the jack were to "lock" in place then the whole amp would come with it, smashing onto the floor.


----------



## cgouy

That's what I thought at first (that it was only SE out). But I got curious, because the headphone out looks like the focusrite scarlet 212 input.
I grabbed an XLR cable from my studio monitors to test and was able to plug it into the headphone socket.


----------



## colinharding

Speaking of interesting tests.  Decided to pit the La Figaro (my heavily modified version) against a Melos MA-333.  This is their highest end preamp from which the headphone/preamp variants were derived (SHA/SHA Gold).  However, the 333 doesn't have a headphone jack.  

The RCA's output a ton of current at very low ohms (about 15ohms if I remember correctly), enough in fact to power a small efficient speaker - like a headphone.  So I wired up an adapter to take the RCAs out to a 1/4 jack and plugged in my HD650s for a listen.  Have to say I'm VERY surprised at how well this works.  Dead silent until you crank it all the way up.  

La Figaro has a bit more space to it but ultimately doesn't quite compete with the Melos (they are really close though) - these are early listening tests and I'm trying not to be biased based on the fact that this actually worked despite my doubts.  Melos has a rich organic tone to it, little less 3D space but a richness that's hard to beat.

I'll definitely keep swapping between the two but if it keeps sounding this good I may end up selling the La Figaro - not sure if there's any interest in a modified version...


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> Speaking of interesting tests.  Decided to pit the La Figaro (my heavily modified version) against a Melos MA-333.  This is their highest end preamp from which the headphone/preamp variants were derived (SHA/SHA Gold).  However, the 333 doesn't have a headphone jack.
> 
> The RCA's output a ton of current at very low ohms (about 15ohms if I remember correctly), enough in fact to power a small efficient speaker - like a headphone.  So I wired up an adapter to take the RCAs out to a 1/4 jack and plugged in my HD650s for a listen.  Have to say I'm VERY surprised at how well this works.  Dead silent until you crank it all the way up.
> 
> ...


I'd buy yours but I have my own to modify 
After getting used to the Focal Clear Pro + THX 789 through balanced, it's hard for me to go back to the 339i without the required (imo) modifications. Mine is hummy even with HD800S (at 9 o'clock volume, although at a background level). After hearing a dead black background from the 789 the 339i has been dormant in a drawer.


----------



## colinharding

I mean - half the fun is in actually performing the modifications so I can totally understand that. The one I have isn’t dead quiet like the Melos but it’s certainly lower than most all of my vintage tube amps (if that draws a decent comparison). Either way it’s totally negligible once the music begins. 

If you perform all the mods the voice of the amp changes a bit as well, perhaps by 5-10% or so at best so you get a bit there as well. Not sure it will ever be completely cured of background noise. Either way it’s a great amp so I’ll sit with it for a while and continue to compare. 

That said I still haven’t changed the coupling caps in the 339, or installed the copper “belly band” to the power transformers…there may still be some room left to grow!


----------



## colinharding (Jun 14, 2022)

Decided to make a bit more progress on the 339 and installed the copper “belly bands” on the power transformers.  All in all it takes about half an hour per and was fairly easy. I did a lap seam weld on both and that ended up working well to solder the ends together.  Haven’t tested out the resultant reduction in noise as I’m changing the coupling caps as well.  Mine read about 168uF per channel and I’ll be going for 220uF as per telecaster.

I must say I think it looks pretty sharp with the copper bands on the transformers!  Only cost about $20 for the copper and I’ve way more than I need.


----------



## colinharding (Jun 13, 2022)

Can now confirm for those looking to try noise reduction mods. 

Elevated heater mod definitely reduced hum - wrapping the transformers with copper ELIMINATED hum.  There is only a hiss left at absolutely full volume.  If you’re dealing with hum in this amp you may want to try the copper wrap first as I think it actually did more than the elevated heater mod.

If you’re not willing to go that far I would recommend tightening the bolts holding the bell end housings on. Mine were quite loose which was allowing the transformer to mechanically vibrate a bit and induce more hum.


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> Can now confirm for those looking to try noise reduction mods.
> 
> Elevated heater mod definitely reduced hum - wrapping the transformers with copper ELIMINATED hum.  There is only a hiss left at absolutely full volume.  If you’re dealing with hum in this amp you may want to try the copper wrap first as I think it actually did more than the elevated heater mod.
> 
> If you’re not willing to go that far I would recommend tightening the bolts holding the bell end housings on. Mine were quite loose which was allowing the transformer to mechanically vibrate a bit and induce more hum.


I've printed out an earlier post detailing a few steps to minimising noise in this amp and handed it, with amp, to a local technician. I'll have to ask them to wrap the transformers also.

Did you replace the volume pots or just the exterior knobs?


----------



## colinharding

I did replace the volume pots (and the knobs).  Figured with all the work going in it would be silly not to put in some high quality pots.  

Think I had a post a while back where I pictured the specific pots but they are TKD (not stepped as that would defeat the purpose of two knobs where you want fine balance between the channels).


----------



## colinharding

adeadcrab said:


> I've printed out an earlier post detailing a few steps to minimising noise in this amp and handed it, with amp, to a local technician. I'll have to ask them to wrap the transformers also.
> 
> Did you replace the volume pots or just the exterior knobs?


Interested to see what your technician has done to the amp once he's done.

Took a look at the caps you wanted to use in an earlier post - not sure how you'll get those to work as the highest value is only 22uF.  What did you end up going with for the full list of mods for your technician?


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> Interested to see what your technician has done to the amp once he's done.
> 
> Took a look at the caps you wanted to use in an earlier post - not sure how you'll get those to work as the highest value is only 22uF.  What did you end up going with for the full list of mods for your technician?


Did I post those Jantzen here? Yeah I know they're not suitable, I'm not recommending any cap upgrades for the technician as I'm not really looking to alter the actual _sound_ of the amp, it's already much clearer and detailed to my ears than the original. I just want the background noise cleaned up.

I've asked them to do steps 1,2,3 of the aforementioned post - rewiring, DC heater and HV Supply Filtering.
Once that's done I'll ask to continue the job with copper wrapped transformers and DC heater for the power tubes if possible. The volume knobs I'll probably leave as is unless I get a good reason from someone else as to how a replacement is better.


----------



## colinharding

Steps 1, 2, 3 will definitely improve the amp - think you'll be really happy there.  To totally get rid of the noise the flux band wrap for the transformer is a must.  I'd tell your technician to prioritize that over the elevated heater as I'm positive that had the greatest effect on the noise reduction.  I'd also make sure that your tech re-does the wiring topology.  Currently it's all routed around the the chassis and you want it to go directly under the 820uF filter caps for a 'Y' topology.  This also reduced my noise quite a bit. 

All the electrolytics you're going to leave as is then?  I found that changing them didn't necessarily alter the sound - it unleashed what the amp was really capable of and just gave you more of what you already like in the amp.  Moving the 820uF filtering caps to 1000uF helped the dynamics and reduced background noise to a degree - didn't alter the sound though.  Probably worth doing for what you're after.  Changing the last 220uF cap and the associated resistors probably had the greatest effect on altering the sound.  Here you can choose based on what you want, thicker, more detailed, airier, etc to ensure you 'guide' the sound of the amp further in the direction you're after.  It's only going to move you 5% - MAYBE 10% in a different direction.  Again you're mostly just letting the amp perform better, not really altering the sound.  

Volume pots are up to you, with all the work going and the money spent it just seemed logical to replace them with high quality ones to ensure they aren't a bottleneck in any way. Think the ones in there are MEC and only cost a few bucks a piece.  Also didn't like how hard they were to turn, though once the amp warms up it seems to warm the grease up in those pots and they become much easier to adjust.


----------



## adeadcrab

colinharding said:


> Steps 1, 2, 3 will definitely improve the amp - think you'll be really happy there.  To totally get rid of the noise the flux band wrap for the transformer is a must.  I'd tell your technician to prioritize that over the elevated heater as I'm positive that had the greatest effect on the noise reduction.  I'd also make sure that your tech re-does the wiring topology.  Currently it's all routed around the the chassis and you want it to go directly under the 820uF filter caps for a 'Y' topology.  This also reduced my noise quite a bit.
> 
> All the electrolytics you're going to leave as is then?  I found that changing them didn't necessarily alter the sound - it unleashed what the amp was really capable of and just gave you more of what you already like in the amp.  Moving the 820uF filtering caps to 1000uF helped the dynamics and reduced background noise to a degree - didn't alter the sound though.  Probably worth doing for what you're after.  Changing the last 220uF cap and the associated resistors probably had the greatest effect on altering the sound.  Here you can choose based on what you want, thicker, more detailed, airier, etc to ensure you 'guide' the sound of the amp further in the direction you're after.  It's only going to move you 5% - MAYBE 10% in a different direction.  Again you're mostly just letting the amp perform better, not really altering the sound.
> 
> Volume pots are up to you, with all the work going and the money spent it just seemed logical to replace them with high quality ones to ensure they aren't a bottleneck in any way. Think the ones in there are MEC and only cost a few bucks a piece.  Also didn't like how hard they were to turn, though once the amp warms up it seems to warm the grease up in those pots and they become much easier to adjust.


Thanks for the info on caps; if I can improve the detail retrieval and transparency I'll ask the tech and see what we can do. Volume pots too, why not? May as well get everything changed now rather than some now, some later.


----------



## colinharding (Jun 25, 2022)

Yeah may as well.  To do everything you want you kinda have to take most of the amp apart anyway.  May as well just do it while you're in there as it will be easy at that point.  Will cost a lot more to have the tech go back in and reroute wires etc after he/she has already put it back together. 

I'd suggest changing the coupling caps as well - I haven't actually done this yet so cannot comment on performance increases.  But moving from ~160uF to 220uF should give you better bass extension.  Can't decide between the mundorf or the clarity caps. @L0rdGwyn used clarity caps in his gorgeous Airmid OTL as the coupling caps - I'm sure he picked those for good reason.  He also used 6J5 for the input tubes - something I'm also looking to do if I can figure out the pinout and associated rewire.


----------



## colinharding

Went with the TC Claritycap line for the coupling caps.  Fitting these should be a challenge to say the least.  

Interested to see if this makes a perceptible improvement in sound quality - though it should as at a bare minimum the capacitance is moving from ~160uF to 230 (220 only came in 800VDC - way too large).  

Post this the only other 'improvement' I'll seek to make is changing the input tubes from 6SJ7 to 6J5.  Will report back when I've received the new caps and put them in place. 

@adeadcrab - can't wait to see your amp (and hear your impressions) when you get it back from the tech!


----------



## colinharding

Zip ties for effect  I’ll find a more secure method of attaching these beasts, just wanted to test them out first before a full commitment.


----------



## Galapac

colinharding said:


> Zip ties for effect  I’ll find a more secure method of attaching these beasts, just wanted to test them out first before a full commitment.


Wow I don’t recognize that amp anymore. I guess you can’t use the old housing anymore.
How does it sound with the Clarity Caps? L0rdGwyn swears by them.


----------



## colinharding

Lol I think the tube sockets are the only pieces on this machine that are left untouched at this point. 

I had tried the mundorf first and they were pretty dull sounding, really neutral and the highs came through a bit bright (220uf non oil impregnated version). Moved to these and it really opened up, much more dynamic and 3D sounding. With either cap - the amount of extra impact you get moving to 220uf is noticeable and totally worth it. 

This will all be tested however as I’ve the chance to listen to my amp vs a stock 339i tonight. Guess we’ll see how much is in my head as opposed to quantifiably better.


----------



## Galapac

They say Mundorfs take a bit of time to break in and settle but not sure if that is true or you get used to them.


----------



## colinharding

Yeah I’d heard the same, though this would be the second project I’ve tried them in with similar result. The mundorfs I used have about 150 hours in them so they should be broken in by now. First time with the clarity caps and have been impressed right out the gate with them.


----------



## hp4fun

colinharding said:


> Zip ties for effect  I’ll find a more secure method of attaching these beasts, just wanted to test them out first before a full commitment.


Did I see a Melos at the back?


----------



## colinharding

hp4fun said:


> Did I see a Melos at the back?


You certainly do  

Melos MA-333. Primarily used as a preamp for my mono system, though I also use it as a headphone amp (not its intended design). RCAs output so much current it can easily drive headphones.


----------



## colinharding

Contrary to popular belief you can run this amp with 6J5 if you have an adapter. No modifications are necessary to the circuit.  Believe telecaster took the 30ohm to 33ohm and the 200ohm down to 100ohm. I already have the 33ohm resistor installed (mine had come with that value originally anyway) and the 200ohm - have no issues running a 6J5. Friend of mine built the adapter - it was a quick and dirty job bit works well!!  

For the test of my 339 vs an original one. As expected mine was just much more of the same. Sound signature was a bit warmer with my component choices but it heavily accentuated all aspects of the original 339 we love. Sound was deeper, more impactful, wider, etc. Worth the effort it took in my opinion.


----------



## sup27606

Hi there, anyone had a chance to sonically compare the 339i vs the original 339? I read, the 339i comes with better components, but what improvement does that sonically translate into upon real-world listening? Thank you!


----------



## colinharding

I haven't - but I imagine it's much the same as what I gained from changing out all the 339i components to even higher quality components.  Everything was just better on the order of 5-10%.  Same sound, just more of it if that makes sense.  

If you're going to modify it anyway, it won't make any difference which version you choose. 

In either case (339 or 339i) you should perform the copper flux band mod to eliminate the noise floor of the amp, this won't change with either model until you perform the mod.


----------



## maheeinfy

Its been couple of years i listened with this amp. I remember it sounding very solid state like. Is it the consensus around here


----------



## bpiotrow13

maheeinfy said:


> Its been couple of years i listened with this amp. I remember it sounding very solid state like. Is it the consensus around here


You mean La Figaro 339 sounding like solid state? I would say it is to the contrary, it is very tubey.


----------



## sup27606 (Sep 29, 2022)

colinharding said:


> I haven't - but I imagine it's much the same as what I gained from changing out all the 339i components to even higher quality components.  Everything was just better on the order of 5-10%.  Same sound, just more of it if that makes sense.
> 
> If you're going to modify it anyway, it won't make any difference which version you choose.
> 
> In either case (339 or 339i) you should perform the copper flux band mod to eliminate the noise floor of the amp, this won't change with either model until you perform the mod.



Thank you for your input. Over the years, I have followed the discussion on modding this amp. This sounds very interesting and I may take it up one day, although it is surely more complex than modding headphones. I only have limited soldering experience while making some headphone cables for myself. I was wondering if there’s a comprehensive post giving step by step guidance on how to achieve some of the most effective mods? I have seen scattered reports with pictures, but for a novice like me, it’s quite hard to follow. I quite like the sound of the unmodded 339 with the 5998s and RCA reds, not so much with HD800, but definitely with Audeze LCD-3. It brings out the best things about it’s tuby character, warmth and deep soundstage etc.


----------



## colinharding (Sep 29, 2022)

There's not really a step by step as it honestly doesn't really require one 

I can put some thoughts down for you on how you could prioritize going about this though.

The circuit of the amp will remain untouched - so you don't need a ton of knowhow to do any of the mods.  All you're doing is taking the components that are in there and replacing them with better components, same (or similar) value, same place in the circuit, just better 'stuff'.

For Noise reduction - this would be where I would start
1. Copper Flux Band mod - this is your greatest noise reduction and it's relatively simple to perform, albeit a bit tedious
2. Regulated Heater Mod - I've heard this on a 339i without the copper band mod and they work about as well as each other, I plan to do both on my amp to get noise to an absolute minimum
3. Elevated heater mod - this worked, but to much less of a degree than the other two (I've employed this on mine amp regardless)
4. Twisting the heater wires - this is super easy and should be done regardless of any of the above.
5. Reroute signal wires to Y topology - currently these run around the case of the amp and can pick up noise, I rerouted these through the middle of the 820uF electrolytics

For 'Better' Sound
1. Replace ps electrolytics - these are the big ones in the back, i think 820uF originally i stepped them up to 1000uF with good results
2. Secondary ps electrolytics - there are 4 of these at 220uF (i think?).  Those physically closer to the big caps in step one aren't in the signal path and I replaced with Mundorf.  The ones that follow these are in the signal path and I replaced with Audio Note
3. Resistors - I used vintage carbon for the ones across the tube sockets and Kiwame elsewhere (these give a lusher sound IMO).  I also used Audio Note silver for the 100ohm I believe on the signal output.
4. Coupling Caps - These are the 150uF ones under the middle transformer shroud cover.  I took this off and upsized to 230uF, more impact, more bass - wasn't exactly cheap or easy though.  Problem is there isn't a lot in this size that will work that aren't electrolytics - ideally you want a film cap. Mundorf has some but I found those to be very neutral and unexciting sounding. 
5. Volume Pots - why do all this and not replace them?  I took the cheap ones out and replaced with TKD 100k ohm (non stepped, why have stepped for two independent channels....)

Tubes
This had a significant impact on the sound as I'm sure you're aware.
1. Power tubes I went with Western Electric 421a
2. Input tubes I went with L63 GEC
    a. Yes these are 6J5 tubes but as long as you rewire the tube socket or build an adapter these will work without additional circuit modification.  Some have seen success with changing the 200ohm resistor to 100ohm and the 33k ohm to 24k ohm with these tubes but I've done neither and it works just fine (I may put a switch in place of the LEDs to allow me to move from 33k to 24k at will, TBD though).  They are a bit less 'linear' sounding as 2nd order harmonics are increased but you get more of a tubey character to the amp which I really like.

I think that's about it?  Probably took me close to 20 hours in total to get all this done though I didn't do it all at once.  You're literally taking out a part that's in there originally and just replacing it with a newer 'better' one.  It's very simple and you don't need much experience to get it done, you just need dedicated time 

If you get stuck or have more questions I'm just a PM away!


----------



## sup27606 (Sep 29, 2022)

maheeinfy said:


> Its been couple of years i listened with this amp. I remember it sounding very solid state like. Is it the consensus around here


It depends on the tubes also to some extent. Some tubes have harsher treble and less bass impact. Others are too warm. There may be tubes that make the amp less tube and more SS-like, but may be not completely SS like.



colinharding said:


> There's not really a step by step as it honestly doesn't really require one
> 
> I can put some thoughts down for you on how you could prioritize going about this though.
> 
> ...



Such a great post. Thank you so much! I will go through the details more carefully when I am free. I have not heard the Western Electric 421a, but I have two pairs of TS 5998 and really love their sound.


----------



## xtr4

Tung Sol 5998 FTW! Best tube for Senn 6XX


----------



## dashheathen

Hi All,


I picked up a use La Figaro 339 for cheap without the two power cables.  I'm not the best when it comes to electrical components and want to make sure I don't damage it, can someone on here help steer me in the right direction for what type of power cables I need?  Thanks so much!


----------



## JKDJedi

dashheathen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I picked up a use La Figaro 339 for cheap without the two power cables.  I'm not the best when it comes to electrical components and want to make sure I don't damage it, can someone on here help steer me in the right direction for what type of power cables I need?  Thanks so much!


Look up recommended power cord gauge for hifi electronics...then get a nice fancy pair from Amazon


----------



## wazzupi

dashheathen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I picked up a use La Figaro 339 for cheap without the two power cables.  I'm not the best when it comes to electrical components and want to make sure I don't damage it, can someone on here help steer me in the right direction for what type of power cables I need?  Thanks so much!


If I'm not mistaken they're normal power cables that you use for a computer etc.


----------



## wazzupi

JKDJedi said:


> Look up recommended power cord gauge for hifi electronics...then get a nice fancy pair from Amazon


And then do this.


----------



## mordy

wazzupi said:


> And then do this.


Without getting into a debate on power cables, personally I would not hesitate to plug in whatever is around the house to test the amp. As long as the voltage of the amp is the same as the household current I think that it is very safe.


----------



## MJS242

If anyone has one of the older 339’s with holes for the tube cover and wants a tube cover send me a PM and you can have it for free if you cover shipping costs.  USA only.


----------



## SHIMACM

Hello guys!

I've been thinking about getting the LF 339i.

But I have serious doubts if it's worth it, because I already have the Crack w/speedball with many top-of-the-line valves, such as: GEC 6as7g, WE421a, TS5998, Bendix 6080, TS 6sn7 bgrp, Brimar 6sn7, Melz 1578, among others.

My idea is to use only high impedance headphones.

Can anyone here who has both amps, or who has had them, comment on them?


----------

